# Daily Devotion, Daily Wisdom



## baddison

*Nov. 6, 2009

Devotional:

*For I reckon that the sufferings of this present time [are] not worthy [to be compared] with the glory which shall be revealed in us. 

Romans 8:18 (KJV)


Paul knew hardship: take a look in 2 Corinthians 11:22-33 at the list of just some of the difficult challenges he had to face. His "present sufferings" make most of our difficulties seem tame by comparison. However, Paul could say confidently that the glory he would have with Christ (cf. Col. 3:1-4) would be so incredible, with blessings so fantastic, that his hardships are minor in comparison. That glory will also be ours! Now isn't that fantastic news.


PRAYER:

Holy and Almighty God, you are awesome, glorious, and majestic. I praise you for reaching down and saving me by your grace. Father, most of the time my faith is strong and I feel confident about my future. However, at times my faith can waver when I’m confronted with grave difficulties. Give me courage and boldness, dear God, to face those challenges with the conviction that they are actually minor in comparison to the glory you will share with me when Jesus returns. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_

For the preaching of the cross is to them that perish foolishness; but unto us which are saved it is the power of God. 1 Corinthians 1:18 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Nov. 7, 2009

Devotional:*
Now therefore ye are no more strangers and foreigners, but fellowcitizens with the saints, and of the household of God; And are built upon the foundation of the apostles and prophets, Jesus Christ himself being the chief corner [stone];  Ephesians 2:19-20   (KJV)

"We belong!" That's what the apostle Paul is telling us. We're not outsiders or second-class citizens or "Johnny come lately" children of God. Because of grace, we belong! We are part of God's house! The foundation of that house is made up of the apostles and prophets. The cornerstone of that house is Jesus himself. Incredibly, we are also a part of this holy house of God. We belong!

PRAYER:
El Shaddai, God of the mountains and LORD God Almighty, the covenant God of Israel, from age to age your steadfast love has blessed your people with your promises, your grace, and your future. Thank you for bringing me into your people by grace through faith in Jesus. Thank you for making me a vital part of your house. Forgive me for the times that I have doubted my importance to your cause and awaken in me the realization that I belong to you, to your people, and to your house. In Jesus' name. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
For all the law is fulfilled in one word, [even] in this; Thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself.  Galatians 5:14   (KJV)


----------



## Shimmie

Baddison, thank you so much for sharing these with us.  Beautiful words of God's love for us.  

It shines the love of your heart for God and your Ministry to encourage those in the Body of Christ.  

I love Ephesians Chapter 2.  It truly blessed my heart when I saw this in your post.  It reminded me of a promise God made to me; a  promise that He doesn't want me to forget.   

Thank you so much for posting this.

God bless you.  :Rose:


----------



## baddison

*Nov. 9, 2009*

*Devotional:*
My son, let not them depart from thine eyes: keep sound wisdom and discretion: So shall they be life unto thy soul, and grace to thy neck.  Proverbs 3:21-22   (KJV)

God used his wisdom to create the cosmos and all that is in it. Through his discernment, he appointed to each being and to each item its place in his dazzling display of diversity. He has chosen to share that wisdom and discernment with those who reverence him and search for his wisdom. If we will use that wisdom and discernment we will possess the greatest of all jewels and a blessing that will enrich our life.

PRAYER:
Father, I know that you will bless me with wisdom if I ask. I am asking for that wisdom, dear Father. I want to live a holy life that is clearly a reflection of your character and in honor of your holiness. Bless me with wisdom and discernment as I face the day-to-day decisions that I must make that impact the lives of others. In Jesus name. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
Finally, brethren, whatsoever things are true, whatsoever things [are] honest, whatsoever things [are] just, whatsoever things [are] pure, whatsoever things [are] lovely, whatsoever things [are] of good report; if [there be] any virtue, and if [there be] any praise, think on these things.  Philippians 4:8   (KJV)


----------



## Shimmie

baddison said:


> *Nov. 9, 2009*
> 
> *Devotional:*
> My son, let not them depart from thine eyes: keep sound wisdom and discretion: So shall they be life unto thy soul, and grace to thy neck. Proverbs 3:21-22 (KJV)
> 
> God used his wisdom to create the cosmos and all that is in it. Through his discernment, he appointed to each being and to each item its place in his dazzling display of diversity. He has chosen to share that wisdom and discernment with those who reverence him and search for his wisdom. If we will use that wisdom and discernment we will possess the greatest of all jewels and a blessing that will enrich our life.
> 
> PRAYER:
> Father, I know that you will bless me with wisdom if I ask. I am asking for that wisdom, dear Father. I want to live a holy life that is clearly a reflection of your character and in honor of your holiness. Bless me with wisdom and discernment as I face the day-to-day decisions that I must make that impact the lives of others. In Jesus name. Amen.
> 
> *Wisdom:*
> Finally, brethren, whatsoever things are true, whatsoever things [are] honest, whatsoever things [are] just, whatsoever things [are] pure, whatsoever things [are] lovely, whatsoever things [are] of good report; if [there be] any virtue, and if [there be] any praise, think on these things. Philippians 4:8 (KJV)


Thank you Baddison... :Rose:


----------



## baddison

*Nov. 10, 2009

Devotional:*
Whom I have sent unto you for the same purpose, that ye might know our affairs, and [that] he might comfort your hearts.  Ephesians 6:22   (KJV)

As Paul faced the difficulties of imprisonment, he was more concerned about the people in Ephesus than he was about himself. Rather than keeping Tychicus close at hand for his own personal benefit, Paul sent him back to bless the people in Asia Minor. Even in his time of difficulty and danger, Paul was concerned more to bless than he was to be blessed. Isn't that a great example to us today? We so often get upset about our minor inconveniences and ruin our attitude toward everyone around us. Paul's example should convict us and lead us to be a blessing to others regardless of our circumstances.

PRAYER:
Father, forgive me for letting my difficulties ruin my attitude. I want to be a blessing to others no matter my personal circumstances. Convict me with your Spirit when I begin to focus too much on myself and my situation. Expand my heart with your grace so that I can use my inconveniences, problems, struggles, and challenges to be opportunities to share and to display your grace.

*Wisdom:*
The wicked is snared by the transgression of [his] lips: but the just shall come out of trouble.  Proverbs 12:13   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Nov. 11, 2009

Devotional:*
Better [it is to be] of an humble spirit with the lowly, than to divide the spoil with the proud.  Proverbs 16:19   (KJV)

What is your source of significance? This proverb challenges us to view the world upside down to the rest of culture. Humility and association with the lowly and oppressed are valued by God. Abusive power and arrogance are not. God didn't just give us this proverb; he sent us his Son to demonstrate it. Now if we can only learn to live it. Ah! But Jesus does give us the opportunity to demonstrate it when he says, "Follow me!" (cf. John 13)

PRAYER:
Father, I do recognize my weakness and vulnerability to temptation, to the lure of my culture's facades, and to the pressure to be like the "popular crowd." Thank you for Jesus, who had power but displayed humility, who had position but identified with the abandoned, forgotten, and rejected. Please use me to be a difference-maker in my world by including those who are left out, forgotten, and disenfranchised. In Jesus name. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
He that saith he is in the light, and hateth his brother, is in darkness even until now.  1 John 2:9   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Nov. 12, 2009*

*Devotional:*
Let not mercy and truth forsake thee: bind them about thy neck; write them upon the table of thine heart: So shalt thou find favour and good understanding in the sight of God and man.  Proverbs 3:3-4  (KJV)
Character is measured by the love and faithfulness we genuinely display in our daily lives. These are not simple virtues that we can fake. Merciful love is displayed when we have power over another but choose to treat them with kindness and genuine concern. Faithfulness is being a person of truth -- genuine and trustworthy in word and deed. These virtues need to be a part of our everyday lives and permeate our very identity. When they do, others will notice and God will be pleased.
PRAYER:
Holy God -- faithful and compassionate, full of mercy and steadfast love -- I praise you for your example of strength and mercy, holiness and compassion, love and faithfulness. Carve these character traits on my heart as I submit myself to your will and open my life to your Spirit's transformational power. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
A sound heart [is] the life of the flesh: but envy the rottenness of the bones.  Proverbs 14:30   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Nov. 13, 2009*

*Devotional:
*Likewise the Spirit also helpeth our infirmities: for we know not what we should pray for as we ought: but the Spirit itself maketh intercession for us with groanings which cannot be uttered.  Romans 8:26   (KJV)
Isn't it incredible! Even in those times when my words are blocked and my heart is heavy, God hears my prayers. It is not because I am articulate, wise, or faithful enough to pray as I should. No, it is because God has graciously placed his Spirit in our hearts to make known what my words cannot capture and my mind cannot verbalize. God hears my groanings, my yearnings, my heartbreaks, and my heart-cries. He knows what I cannot think, but only feel. Through the work of the Holy Spirit, he answers those unuttered prayers with his presence, grace, and power.

PRAYER:
Father, I am comforted by the assurance that even if I don't know what to say, you know what I cannot articulate. I trust you to answer my longings as you see fit, for I know that you know what I need far more than I know how to ask for it. In Jesus' name, and with full confidence in the Holy Spirit, I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*But I say unto you, That ye resist not evil: but whosoever shall smite thee on thy right cheek, turn to him the other also.  Matthew 5:39   (KJV)


----------



## Butterfly08

Thank you Baddison, I love the format of these devotionals, brief, to the point and scripturally based. Are you writing them yourself? If so, awesome job! I only read the first one but I am coming back after work to read the rest!


----------



## baddison

Butterfly08 said:


> Thank you Baddison, I love the format of these devotionals, brief, to the point and scripturally based. Are you writing them yourself? If so, awesome job! I only read the first one but I am coming back after work to read the rest!


 
Yeah, I love these too.  They really help me to keep things in perspective as far as my Christian walk is concerned.  Unfortunatly I CANNOT take credit for authoring these.  As a Pastor, my husband subscribes to multiple devitional newsletters at a time....sometimes too many..LOL!  These are what he shares with his mailing list daily, and I thought it would be nice to share with my LHCF family.

This thread will become a *sticky* thread for easy reference.


----------



## baddison

*Nov. 14, 2009*

*Devotional:*
But the anointing which ye have received of him abideth in you, and ye need not that any man teach you: but as the same anointing teacheth you of all things, and is truth, and is no lie, and even as it hath taught you, ye shall abide in him.  1 John 2:27   (KJV)
When we became Christians, we were not only cleansed by the Holy Spirit; we were also filled with the Holy Spirit. John speaks of this as our anointing. The Spirit helps us hear the truth about Jesus and keeps us from surrendering that truth to false teaching that would diminish either side of Jesus' identity -- Jesus, "God with us" or "God like us." We abide in Jesus when we hold on to both of these incredible truths. 
PRAYER:
Holy and Righteous Father, thank you for sending Jesus to save me. May I never surrender my sense of wonder or my deep feelings of appreciation for all that Jesus was, is, and will be. Thank you for sending me your Spirit to help me safeguard the truth about your Son and my Savior, in whose name I pray and give you thanks. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*In the day of prosperity be joyful, but in the day of adversity consider: God also hath set the one over against the other, to the end that man should find nothing after him.  
Ecclesiastes 7:14   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Nov. 16, 2009*

*Devotional:
*And we know that all things work together for good to them that love God, to them who are the called according to [his] purpose.  Romans 8:28   (KJV)
Bad stuff happens in life. Satan has a part to play in the bad stuff. Our own sins and their consequences also play a part. The rebellion against God and the spiritual weakness in those we love bring hurtful things into our life. Sometimes, God even disciplines us to awaken us out of lethargy or to correct some sinful problem in our lives. Yet in all these things, we have an incredible promise: If we love God and are seeking to honor his call in our lives, our Father in heaven will work out all of the things going on in our life for our good.

PRAYER:
Father, I appreciate your promise to work out all things in my life, both good and bad, for my good. I ask, dear Father, for faith to believe this promise is true during painful and difficult times. I ask for patience, O God, to hang on to my convictions when trying times persist. I believe your promise, dear LORD, and look forward to what you will eventually make of me when you are finished with your work. In Jesus' mighty name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
Blessed [is] the man that endureth temptation: for when he is tried, he shall receive the crown of life, which the Lord hath promised to them that love him.  James 1:12


----------



## betteron2day

Thank you for these devotionals.


----------



## baddison

*Nov. 17, 2009*

*Devotional:
*[He that is] slow to wrath [is] of great understanding: but [he that is] hasty of spirit exalteth folly.  Proverbs 14:29   (KJV)
Responding quickly to aggravation, threat, insult, or difficulty suggests strength to many folks today. However, responding hastily out of anger is foolish. This response seldom produces the desired long term effect and nearly always compounds the problems that need to be addressed. Patiently dealing with frustrating and painful situations shows understanding and is nearly always more fruitful in the long run.

PRAYER:
Father, I ask for patience and self-control. I know these virtues are part of the fruit of your Spirit's presence in my life, so I ask that the Holy Spirit have more impact on my heart and life. Please give me the understanding and wisdom to keep my mouth shut until I have had an opportunity to pray and think about the issues and people involved. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
Wherefore take unto you the whole armour of God, that ye may be able to withstand in the evil day, and having done all, to stand.  Ephesians 6:13


----------



## Shimmie

baddison said:


> *Nov. 17, 2009*
> 
> *Devotional:*
> [He that is] slow to wrath [is] of great understanding: but [he that is] hasty of spirit exalteth folly. Proverbs 14:29 (KJV)
> Responding quickly to aggravation, threat, insult, or difficulty suggests strength to many folks today. However, responding hastily out of anger is foolish. This response seldom produces the desired long term effect and nearly always compounds the problems that need to be addressed. Patiently dealing with frustrating and painful situations shows understanding and is nearly always more fruitful in the long run.
> 
> PRAYER:
> Father, I ask for patience and self-control. I know these virtues are part of the fruit of your Spirit's presence in my life, so I ask that the Holy Spirit have more impact on my heart and life. Please give me the understanding and wisdom to keep my mouth shut until I have had an opportunity to pray and think about the issues and people involved. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.
> 
> *Wisdom:*
> Wherefore take unto you the whole armour of God, that ye may be able to withstand in the evil day, and having done all, to stand. Ephesians 6:13


 
Baddison, your daily posts are such a blessing.  Thank you so much and keep them coming.   I look forward to them each day.  

God bless you for having such a beautiful heart to share His peace and His word.   You never know who's reading and whose heart and life you may be healing.   :Rose:


----------



## baddison

*Nov. 18, 2009*

*Devotional:
*And thou shalt love the Lord thy God with all thy heart, and with all thy soul, and with all thy mind, and with all thy strength: this [is] the first commandment. And the second [is] like, [namely] this, Thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself. There is none other commandment greater than these.  Mark 12:30-31   (KJV)
Sometimes the most important things are not hard to understand. God wants us to love him with every fiber of our being and to also love those around us. All of his demands on character really boil down to honoring these two great principles that transcend law and bring the character of God to hearts.

PRAYER:
Almighty God and Heavenly Father, I love you. I love you for your plan to send your Messiah as a descendant of Abraham and David. I love you for your unfailing love. I love you for listening grace to hear my feeble prayers. I love you for sending Jesus and for starting your church. I love you dear God, in the name of Jesus. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*Wherefore seeing we also are compassed about with so great a cloud of witnesses, let us lay aside every weight, and the sin which doth so easily beset [us], and let us run with patience the race that is set before us,  Hebrews 12:1


----------



## baddison

*Nov. 19, 2009*

*Devotional:
*Envy thou not the oppressor, and choose none of his ways. For the froward [is] abomination to the LORD: but his secret [is] with the righteous.  Proverbs 3:31-32   (KJV)
God does not like bullies, oppressors, or exploiters. Those who control by intimidation and violence are detestable and an abomination to the LORD. We are not to idolize, praise, or reward those who have risen to power by exploiting others.

PRAYER:
Father and Sovereign LORD, please break the power of the oppressors who persecute and abuse your people. In the name of the Lord Jesus I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*And I heard a voice from heaven saying unto me, Write, Blessed [are] the dead which die in the Lord from henceforth: Yea, saith the Spirit, that they may rest from their labours; and their works do follow them.  Revelation 14:13   (KJV)


----------



## betteron2day

After the trying week i have had, the last three have really been a blessing to me and the Spirit has sent the word to minister to me. Thanks for reminding me how God wants me to behave and not revert back to who i once was.


----------



## baddison

*Nov. 20, 2009*

*Devotional:
*He that dwelleth in the secret place of the most High shall abide under the shadow of the Almighty.  Psalm 91:1   (KJV)
At the end of the day of summer's scorching heat, where did you find your shadow of protection and refreshment? When we place our lives in the care of God Most High, we find that his shadow of protection and refreshment covers us. Even in times of difficulty, we know that he has protected us from the worst of Satan's withering attack and that his presence offers us strength that we may not often see but always can trust.

PRAYER:
Give me eyes to see, O LORD, and a heart to believe that you are there when I cannot see any evidence of your presence. Please be my protection in times of attack and my refreshment in times that bring soul-withering despair. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
Judge not, that ye be not judged. For with what judgment ye judge, ye shall be judged: and with what measure ye mete, it shall be measured to you again.  Matthew 7:1-2   (KJV)


----------



## Mis007

*HE IS FAITHFUL !TRUST HIM.LOVE*- Father we thank you and we give you all the praise , we exhalt your name and we thank you for your mercies , thank you lord for all our daddies and mummies in the lord , for all our pastors , teachers , bishops , lord we thank you we give you all the glory, thank you lord for answers to prayers , testimonies, family and lord we thank you now in Jesus name and we all say a good amen and amen. Beloved it is well in the name of Jesus , you will succeed in the name of Jesus , the lord will visit you today and give you a new song in the name of Jesus , that issue you are facing now will turn into a testimony in the name of Jesus,  may your joy never cease in the name of Jesus may the lord fill your life with good things this season in the name of Jesus , you will smile , you will be celebrated this season in the name of Jesus . 

Don't feel there is no hope , God is your hope and He will help you today in the name of Jesus ...Isa 41:13; Don't feel discouraged it is all working for your good in the name of Jesus. Remain bless and trust him this morning. For He says in the book of Matt 21:22...whatever you desire in prayer, believe and you will receive amen. This what I desire will happen in your life this season in Jesus name , amen thank you Jesus! MY WORD FOR YOU TODAY IS ..GOD IS FAITHFUL AND KNOWING THIS COMES BY EXPERIENCE, MARK 11:22.


----------



## baddison

*Nov. 21, 2009*

*Devotional:*
I will be glad and rejoice in thee: I will sing praise to thy name, O thou most High.  Psalm 9:2   (KJV)
When was the last time you made up a song? The last time you made up a song of praise to God? Worried that you can't do it? Don't think it will be good? Don't worry! your only audience is your Abba Father who longs to hear your heart sing regardless of your voice's perfection or your melody's tune. He wants to rejoice and be glad with you. So open your heart and raise your voice to praise your God.

PRAYER:
Holy and Merciful God Almighty, I praise you for the sun rising and setting in glorious splendor. I praise you for the gift of grace. I praise you for the miraculous preservation of your people, even though they have repeatedly been under attack. I praise you for sending Jesus, the Son of Abraham and the Son of David, my Messiah and Lord. I praise you for raising him from the dead. I praise you for your promise to send him back for your children. I praise you for your work in my life. I praise, O LORD, and I am glad to be your child. In Jesus' name I offer my praise. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*Wherefore, my beloved brethren, let every man be swift to hear, slow to speak, slow to wrath: For the wrath of man worketh not the righteousness of God.  James 1:19-20   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Nov. 23, 2009*

*Devotional:*
[[A Psalm of David.]] The LORD [is] my shepherd; I shall not want.  Psalm 23:1   (KJV)
A sheep is only as good as its shepherd. We are incredibly blessed!

PRAYER:
O Great Shepherd, carry me like a lamb, tenderly in your arms and close to your heart. My life, my future, and my strength depend upon you. Please help me hear your voice above the confusing distractions around me. Under your care I have no fears. Thank you for being my Shepherd. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen..

*Wisdom:
*[Saying], Blessed [are] they whose iniquities are forgiven, and whose sins are covered.  Romans 4:7   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Nov. 24, 2009*

*Devotional:
*For thou, LORD, hast made me glad through thy work: I will triumph in the works of thy hands.  Psalm 92:4  (KJV)
Gaze into the heavens on a dark night and see the wonders of the starry hosts. Think of the incredible diversity of earth's wonders. Look at your own life and see the fingerprints of God's work in your own experience (Rom. 8:28). As Jesus said, our Father is working still (John 5:17). Yes, it does make us glad to know that we are not alone in working our own life (Psalm 139; Phil. 2:13). There is a deep-seated joy at knowing that the LORD, Creator of the universe is at work in us and for us. No wonder singing praise is such a natural response for us!

PRAYER:
Dear Heavenly Father, I praise you for power and glory revealed in the majesty of your creation. I thank you for your work in transforming and recreating me, as well. Please continue your transforming work in me. Make me what you want me to be. In Jesus' name. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*The poor and the deceitful man meet together: the LORD lighteneth both their eyes.  Proverbs 29:13   (KJV)


----------



## betteron2day

Once again, I say thanks.


----------



## baddison

*Nov. 25, 2009*

*Devotional:*
NUN. Thy word [is] a lamp unto my feet, and a light unto my path.  Psalm 119:105   (KJV)
So often, those of us who have received the blessings of faith and the guidelines of the Word of God don't fully appreciate them. Can you imagine what it is like to try to define ones worth, clarify ones values, and establish ones sense of purpose without a standard of truth? Imagine what it would be like to be lost without a map and without a compass? Remember what it was like to wake up in an unfamiliar place as a child in the pitch black darkness totally disoriented? We don't have to worry about that now, do we? God's Word -- both Scripture and his Son -- light our dark paths and show us the way home!

PRAYER:
O LORD, my Abba Father, thank you for not leaving me in darkness. Your Word lights my path and your Son, the Light of the World, lights my life. Thank you for not leaving me alone to find my way. In Jesus' name. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*Having therefore these promises, dearly beloved, let us cleanse ourselves from all filthiness of the flesh and spirit, perfecting holiness in the fear of God.  2 Corinthians 7:1   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Nov. 26, 2009*

*Devotional:*
He maketh me to lie down in green pastures: he leadeth me beside the still waters. He restoreth my soul: he leadeth me in the paths of righteousness for his name's sake.  Psalm 23:2-3   (KJV)
Some of us won't slow down for anything! Well, almost anything. When we get "too full ourselves" and too caught up in our own plans, the LORD, our Shepherd, slows us down and makes us lie down.
Our Shepherd knows we need rest, nourishment, and refreshment and helps us, yes and even sometimes makes us, find "green pastures" and "still waters." He then leads us in the direction of his righteousness and holiness once we are rested and refreshed. Isn't it interesting that God's order for our life is always grace and then glory?

PRAYER:
Thank you, dear Father, for slowing down my frantic life and leading me to times of refreshment, rest, and nourishment. I trust that you will lead me to what I need as you mature me to have more and more of your righteous character. Please forgive me for getting too busy to hear your voice and to respond to your grace. In Jesus' name. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
Yea doubtless, and I count all things [but] loss for the excellency of the knowledge of Christ Jesus my Lord: for whom I have suffered the loss of all things, and do count them [but] dung, that I may win Christ, Philippians 3:8   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Nov. 27, 2009*

*Devotional:
*For he satisfieth the longing soul, and filleth the hungry soul with goodness.  Psalm 107:9   (KJV)
The Bible cries out with one recurring truth: God quenches the thirst and satisfies the hunger of those who seek him. So often we try to soothe the ache in our soul and fill the emptiness in our heart with what is only a temporary satisfaction that only God's presence can fill. Let's refuse every false satisfaction and seek the LORD!

PRAYER:
Forgive me, dear Father, for trying to find the satisfaction for my soul's hunger in what is not truly sustaining. (Confess the area of temptation that most often causes you to stumble in this area -- sex, status, possessions, economic security, chemical dependency, abusing food, body identity, etc.) As I seek you, dear LORD, please make your presence known as you satisfy my spiritual thirst and satiate my soul's hunger. In the name of Jesus, my Lord. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
Blessed [are] they which are persecuted for righteousness' sake: for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.  Matthew 5:10   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Nov. 28, 2009*

*Devotional:
*For the word of God [is] quick, and powerful, and sharper than any twoedged sword, piercing even to the dividing asunder of soul and spirit, and of the joints and marrow, and [is] a discerner of the thoughts and intents of the heart.  Hebrews 4:12   (KJV)
What is the greatest tool to repair the human heart? ... by-pass surgery? ... angioplasty? ... artificial heart? ... transplant? How about the Word of God? You see, while these other techniques can be of great aid to the physical heart of people, God's tool for heart surgery is his Word. This sharp scalpel can reach the soul and spirit as well as being a physical blessing. So how much of your heart are you offering to God and his powerful heart-healing tool to touch? As you open God's Scripture, as you hear the message of God preached, why not ask for the Holy Spirit's help to help you understand, apply, and put into practice what is being taught? Let's offer our hearts to the Great Physician to do his work in us!

PRAYER:
Holy God, I ask that as I open your Scriptures and hear your Word preached and taught, that the Holy Spirit penetrate my heart and convict me of sin, discomfort me in areas where I need growth, and stir me in areas where I need motivation to be more like Jesus, in whose name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*Behold, I come quickly: blessed [is] he that keepeth the sayings of the prophecy of this book.  Revelation 22:7   (KJV)


----------



## PinkPebbles

Glad this thread has become a sticky! 

Truly encouraged and enlightened by the daily devotionals.


----------



## baddison

*Nov. 30, 2009*

*Devotional:*
Have not I commanded thee? Be strong and of a good courage; be not afraid, neither be thou dismayed: for the LORD thy God [is] with thee whithersoever thou goest.  Joshua 1:9   (KJV)
While these words were spoken to Joshua when he took over for Moses, they are also applicable to us. Take a moment and read Psalm 139 out loud and see that God's promise to be with us is for all who truly call upon him. Listen to Jesus' words in Matthew 28:18-20, as he promises his disciples to "be with them always, even to the close of the age." Remember God's promise, reiterated from an Old Testament blessing in Hebrews 13:5, "Never will I leave you, never will I desert you!" Let's be strong; our God, our Father, our Shepherd is always near, even if it doesn't seem so. We cannot go anywhere without his presence being near us and in us. We are not alone. We don't have to be afraid. In fact, not even death can separate us from his love (see Romans 8:35-39).

PRAYER:
Be near, dear Father, not only in your promise and not only with your presence, but also in my awareness. I need to know you are near when I respond to the incredible opportunities before me. I need to be confident in your help and sustaining love as I face the rigorous challenges in my life. I trust in your unfailing love. In Jesus' name. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
And be ye kind one to another, tenderhearted, forgiving one another, even as God for Christ's sake hath forgiven you.  Ephesians 4:32   (KJV)


----------



## JadeFox

first time seeing this.  thanks baddison!


----------



## baddison

*Dec. 1, 2009*

*Devotional:
*He that walketh uprightly walketh surely: but he that perverteth his ways shall be known.  Proverbs 10:9   (KJV)
"Tell the truth the first time and then you won't have to remember what you said." That's a quote attributed to the famous Speaker of the House (U.S.A. House of Representatives) Sam Rayburn.  That's basically what God's wisdom is trying to teach us in this passage.  Be a person of integrity.  Then, when someone finds out your secrets, you can feel secure knowing that you have lived for godliness.  However, a perverse and deceitful person has to constantly worry that someone will find him out. There is no security or assurance in crooked paths, only the certainty of getting tripped up and caught. When the secrets of evil that have been whispered in dark places get shouted from the rooftops, those who have lived for the Lord can be secure, knowing that what gets shouted about them is said with the voice of God: "Well done, good and faithful servant!"

PRAYER:
Please forgive me, dear God, for those times that I have been secretive and dishonest.  Purify me of deceit.  Help me speak only what is true and appropriate. Transform my evil secrets, through your holy grace, into a holy character that is the same both in public and private. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
Go to now, ye that say, Today or tomorrow we will go into such a city, and continue there a year, and buy and sell, and get gain:  Whereas ye know not what [shall be] on the morrow.  For what [is] your life?  It is even a vapour, that appeareth for a little time, and then vanisheth away. For that ye [ought] to say, If the Lord will, we shall live, and do this, or that.  James 4:13-15   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Dec. 2, 2009*

*Devotional:*
Likewise reckon ye also yourselves to be dead indeed unto sin, but alive unto God through Jesus Christ our Lord. Let not sin therefore reign in your mortal body, that ye should obey it in the lusts thereof.  Romans 6:11-12   (KJV)
If we have been cleansed from perversity, if we have died with Christ in baptism and have been cleansed thoroughly and completely by the Holy Spirit, then let's live for God! Let's resist sin, and our inclination to sin, with all our might, knowing that as we do, the Holy Spirit will empower us to a much greater righteousness than we could ever live on our own. Let's begin each day with a conscious decision to be dead to our sinful past and alive to the goal of the holy character of God!

PRAYER:
Loving and Righteous Father, Almighty God, help my heart remain firmly committed to your will and more fully conformed to your holy character and grace. In the name of Jesus, my Savior and my Lord. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*The glory of young men [is] their strength: and the beauty of old men [is] the gray head.  Proverbs 20:29   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Dec. 3, 2009*

*Devotional:
*For the grace of God that bringeth salvation hath appeared to all men, Teaching us that, denying ungodliness and worldly lusts, we should live soberly, righteously, and godly, in this present world;  Titus 2:11-12   (KJV)
Grace is not about excuses for our sins, but about a deep-seated thanksgiving for pardon and a life-changing commitment to say "No!" to all that is evil, corrupt, and wicked no matter how alluring or how pervasive they may be in our culture.

PRAYER:
LORD, my Abba Father, I praise you for your costly grace and love demonstrated to me in Jesus. Now galvanize my commitment to say "No!" to all those sins that required my Savior's pain and humiliation. Through your Spirit, form in me a righteous lifestyle that is self-controlled and is reflective of your righteousness. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
As free, and not using [your] liberty for a cloke of maliciousness, but as the servants of God.  1 Peter 2:16   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Dec. 4, 2009*

*Devotional:
*Looking for that blessed hope, and the glorious appearing of the great God and our Saviour Jesus Christ; Who gave himself for us, that he might redeem us from all iniquity, and purify unto himself a peculiar people, zealous of good works.  Titus 2:13-14   (KJV)
We haven't arrived at our destination (cf. Philippians 3). We are in waiting! Jesus, who offered his own life for our redemption, will gloriously return to take us home. During our time of waiting, let's be eager to do what is right, good, and holy.

PRAYER:
Father, make me holy. Holy Spirit, make me eager. Jesus, make me glorious. Do these things for your praise and for the blessing of those who need to know you better. Please forgive me for the times I have settled for mediocrity and stir me to a holy passion to belong to you. In Jesus' name. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*The LORD [is] merciful and gracious, slow to anger, and plenteous in mercy.  Psalm 103:8   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Dec. 5, 2009*

*Devotional:*
For sin shall not have dominion over you: for ye are not under the law, but under grace.  Romans 6:14   (KJV)
As we called on Jesus' name in baptism and trusted him to be our Savior, we died to sin. In this death, we die to dying and pass from death to life because of our faith in Jesus and in God's power (John 5:24; Col. 2:12). Our life is joined to Jesus, and his glorious future becomes our own (Col. 3:1-4). We are not under law, but grace. Let's respond to the gift of grace with passion and with zeal to be holy. Let's open ourselves to the transforming work of the Holy Spirit, who changes us to be like Jesus (2 Cor. 3:18). We are grace-children. We are not in bondage to sin, but liberated by grace to be all that God has made us to be -- his craftmanship (Eph. 2:1-10). Sin will not be our master!

PRAYER:
Purify my heart, dear LORD and Father, and make it new and alive to your grace and dead to the sin that once entangled me. In Jesus' name. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
Blessed [is] he that readeth, and they that hear the words of this prophecy, and keep those things which are written therein: for the time [is] at hand.  Revelation 1:3   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Dec. 7, 2009*

*Devotional:
*What then? shall we sin, because we are not under the law, but under grace? God forbid.  Romans 6:15  (KJV)
This matching verse to Romans 6:1-2, is the great reminder that sin is no longer our master and no longer our choice. We choose to live for God with every fiber of our being and loathe the life of sin that once held us in bondage to death and defeat.

PRAYER:
Dear God, my Father ... precious Jesus my Lord ... Holy Spirit my inner companion and holy fire ... stir in me a holy passion to be the person of holy and righteous grace you have created me and redeemed me to be. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
With all lowliness and meekness, with longsuffering, forbearing one another in love; Ephesians 4:2   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Dec. 8, 2009*

*Devotional:*
How much better [is it] to get wisdom than gold! and to get understanding rather to be chosen than silver!  Proverbs 16:16   (KJV)
What are the greatest riches in life? Well surely they are not silver and gold. Of infinitely greater value is wisdom, which helps us understand what is valuable, what is true, what is worthy of our heart, and what is not.

PRAYER:
Heavenly Father, God of the Ages and Giver of every good and perfect gift, please bless me with holy and practical wisdom so that I can more fully know how you have blessed me and so that I can be the blessing to others that you want me to be. In Jesus' name. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
But above all things, my brethren, swear not, neither by heaven, neither by the earth, neither by any other oath: but let your yea be yea; and [your] nay, nay; lest ye fall into condemnation. James 5:12   (KJV)


----------



## Butterfly08

baddison said:


> *Nov. 9, 2009*
> 
> *Wisdom:*
> Finally, brethren, whatsoever things are true, whatsoever things [are] honest, whatsoever things [are] just, whatsoever things [are] pure, whatsoever things [are] lovely, whatsoever things [are] of good report; if [there be] any virtue, and if [there be] any praise, think on these things. Philippians 4:8 (KJV)


 
This is exactly what I am focusing on doing this week.  Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## baddison

*Dec. 9, 2009*

*Devotional:*
Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil: for thou [art] with me; thy rod and thy staff they comfort me.  Psalm 23:4   (KJV)
Death is the ultimate profanity in today's world. We don't like to think about it, much less talk about it. However, death is that one reality that will not leave us alone. We lose friends and family members to death. At one point in our lives, we too, will face this inevitability unless Jesus comes before our passing. So what is our assurance as we face the inescapable? Our Shepherd! He will walk us through, guiding and protecting and comforting us in our journey. And as Christians, this promise is only intensified because we know Jesus as our Good Shepherd, and he has taken the walk ahead of us to insure that our walk through death's valley doesn't end in death, but in glory.

PRAYER:
Dear Heavenly Father, my Shepherd and Savior, thank you that I do not have to face death alone. I look for your guidance and listen for your voice to lead me through death's dark valley and bring me to your holy and glorious presence in victory and with joy. In Jesus' name I confidently pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*[Let your] conversation [be] without covetousness; [and be] content with such things as ye have: for he hath said, I will never leave thee, nor forsake thee.  Hebrews 13:5   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Dec. 10, 2009*

*Devotional:*
For where two or three are gathered together in my name, there am I in the midst of them. -- Matthew 18:20 (KJV)

When are friends more than friends? When they gather in the name of Jesus and he meets with them there.

PRAYER:
Father, thank you for sending your Son, not just to minister on earth during his incarnation, but also to bless us with his presence during our worship. Open my heart to rejoice in his presence as I meet with friends who share my faith. In the name of the Lord Jesus I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
The lip of truth shall be established for ever: but a lying tongue [is] but for a moment. Proverbs 12:19 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Dec. 11, 2009*

*Devotional:*
For the earnest expectation of the creature waiteth for the manifestation of the sons of God. Romans 8:19(KJV)
Eagerly waits! Don't you just love that idea! Sounds like an oxymoron. It's not. Think of a groom waiting for his bride to come down the aisle. Imagine parents of a child that is due to be born. Remember what it was like as a child waiting for Christmas morning. Eagerly waits! That's what creation, so caught up with decay, disaster, and death, is doing! And what is creation waiting for so eagerly? Our transformation and revelation as God's triumphant and glorious children. Sounds pretty wonderful for a time and world like ours.

PRAYER:
O LORD, God of all creation and source of all redemption, I long for the day that every tear is dried and my bondage to decay is over. Please keep my heart set on the glory that is to be revealed when Christ returns. In the name of the Lord Jesus I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
And the world passeth away, and the lust thereof: but he that doeth the will of God abideth for ever. 1 John 2:17(KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Dec. 12, 2009*

*Devotional:*
And not only [they], but ourselves also, which have the firstfruits of the Spirit, even we ourselves groan within ourselves, waiting for the adoption, [to wit], the redemption of our body.  
Romans 8:23   (KJV)
The Holy Spirit, who lives in us, is our guarantee of a greater glory that is to come (cf. 2 Cor. 1:22; 5:5). The Spirit is the firstfruits of that glory that is to be revealed in us (cf. Rom.  8:18). Our current state is only a foretaste of what lies ahead for us; we yearn to be clothed and to reside in our heavenly dwelling and to be at home with God (2 Cor. 5:1-8).

PRAYER:
Dear Father, you have blessed me with so many wonderful blessings. I thank you for each and every one of them. At the same time, dear Father, I do long to be brought into your presence in glory as your child. The pain and heartache of the world, the fragility of my body, and my frustration with my own vulnerability to sin keep me longing for the day that your Son returns in glory. Until that day, help me as I try to be your holy child. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*For we are unto God a sweet savour of Christ, in them that are saved, and in them that perish: To the one [we are] the savour of death unto death; and to the other the savour of life unto life. And who [is] sufficient for these things?  2 Corinthians 2:15-16   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Dec. 14, 2009*

*Devotional:*
And he said to [them] all, If any [man] will come after me, let him deny himself, and take up his cross daily, and follow me.  Luke 9:23   (KJV)
Offering ourselves to God isn't easy because it means we must first die to our own selfish will. Like Jesus did in the Garden of Gethsemane, we face our own cross and must cry out, "Not my will, dear Father, but your will be done!"

PRAYER:
Dear Father, thank you for sending Jesus as my Savior. Lord Jesus, I want to follow you. I don't want it to be half-hearted or hypocritical. I want your life to be seen in me. So please, gently show me the areas where my heart needs to be softened and my character needs to be shaped by the Spirit so that I can more perfectly reflect your glory, grace, and character to those around me. In Jesus' name. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
Ask, and it shall be given you; seek, and ye shall find; knock, and it shall be opened unto you: For every one that asketh receiveth; and he that seeketh findeth; and to him that knocketh it shall be opened.  Matthew 7:7-8   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Dec. 15, 2009*

*Devotional:*
The fear of the wicked, it shall come upon him: but the desire of the righteous shall be granted.  Proverbs 10:24   (KJV)
The wicked fear the triumph of goodness, holiness, and righteousness. They fear not being in control. They fear death's overtaking them. The righteous desire the triumph of goodness, holiness, and righteousness. They offer their lives to be controlled by the Holy Spirit of God. They recognize death is an enemy, but one that has been conquered by their Savior. In times like these, isn't it comforting to know that the things that the wicked fear are really things that they can be sure of receiving!

PRAYER:
O LORD God, please bring your justice, mercy, and righteousness to triumph in the lives of all who seek after you and your will. Please make my heart more like yours in regard to evil and those who perpetuate it, and stir in me a deeper passion to lead those to Christ who do not know you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*[There is] no wisdom nor understanding nor counsel against the LORD.  Proverbs 21:30   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Dec. 16, 2009*

*Devotional:*
Thou preparest a table before me in the presence of mine enemies: thou anointest my head with oil; my cup runneth over.  Psalm 23:5   (KJV)

While the enemy of the righteous may flourish for a season, God will lavish his love and show his favor on the righteous. As the apostle Paul reminded his dear friends in Philippi, their prayers and the work of the Holy Spirit guaranteed his deliverance: he would either be delivered from prison and death to serve them, or he would be delivered from prison through death to go be with the Father (Phil. 3:19-23). Either way, God's righteous will get a banquet, a place of honor, and a royal welcome that will vindicate their faithfulness before those who oppose them.

PRAYER:
Father, King of the ages, I do believe that you will throw a party in my honor and treat me as one of your royal children. Thank you for this promise. Thank you for the assurance of ultimate vindication. Thank you for making my life overflow with your love and grace. In Jesus' name I praise you! Amen.

*Wisdom:
*Only let your conversation be as it becometh the gospel of Christ: that whether I come and see you, or else be absent, I may hear of your affairs, that ye stand fast in one spirit, with one mind striving together for the faith of the gospel;  Philippians 1:27   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Dec. 17th, 2009*

*Devotional:
*The lips of the righteous know what is acceptable: but the mouth of the wicked [speaketh] frowardness.  Proverbs 10:32   (KJV)
How many times have you said just the "wrong" thing? For me, it is more often than I would like to recall. Jesus' words on this topic are indeed convicting to me: "Out of the abundance of the heart does the mouth speak." In other words, poor words and bad timing in our speech are more issues of our heart than issues of social skills and decorum. Let's ask God to purify, mend, and re-focus our heart on his will and passions.

PRAYER:
Almighty God, loving and merciful Father, please purify my heart of all evil, hate, duplicity, prejudice, malice, lust and greed. By the powerful name of Jesus, please drive away any evil power or enticing temptation that would corrupt my heart and wound my soul. Fill my heart with love, grace, righteousness, holy passion, gentleness, forbearance, sensitivity, courage, conviction, and forgiveness. Give me discernment to know which of these qualities are needed at any given moment. Sanctify me -- body, soul, and spirit -- with your Holy Spirit. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
But be ye doers of the word, and not hearers only, deceiving your own selves.  James 1:22   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Dec. 18, 2009*

*Devotional:
*Order my steps in thy word: and let not any iniquity have dominion over me.  Psalm 119:133   (KJV)
God's word is a light to our dark path in a morally uncertain world. It must be our standard for right and wrong, righteousness and evil. As God's will and Word have sway in our life, we are delivered from all sorts of destructive practices that can ruin our lives.

PRAYER:
Great and Almighty God, who raises the dead and restores the fallen, make my heart delight in your truth and my life more perfectly conformed to your will. Lead me in your way and guide my footsteps in righteousness. Empower me to freedom from any form of bondage that Satan might use to control me and ruin my godly influence. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*Where there is neither Greek nor Jew, circumcision nor uncircumcision, Barbarian, Scythian, bond [nor] free: but Christ [is] all, and in all.  
Colossians 3:11   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Dec. 19, 2009*

*Devotional:*
And he that taketh not his cross, and followeth after me, is not worthy of me.  Matthew 10:38-39   (KJV)
Jesus wants us to seriously look into our hearts and surrender those things that hold us back from fully following and serving him. We know what they are. He comes to us with his now nail-scarred hands and reminds us that he gave up everything to redeem us. He now wants us to surrender to the Cross the things that hold us back. Let's do it today!

PRAYER:
Father God, Almighty King, I am sorry for the areas of my life that I have kept hidden away from the righteousness that your Spirit is working to cultivate in me. I now confess those secret areas of sin to you and ask that you cleanse me and liberate me from Satan's power that binds them to me and holds me back from whole-hearted service to your Son. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
As a dog returneth to his vomit, [so] a fool returneth to his folly.  Proverbs 26:11   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Dec. 21, 2009*

*Devotional:*
I have chosen the way of truth: thy judgments have I laid [before me].  Psalm 119:30   (KJV)
Yesterday we made a commitment to follow the Lord Jesus whole-heartedly. Let's not forget it and slip back into old habits and bad patterns. Let's choose the way of truth again today, and tomorrow, and ....

PRAYER:
Righteous Father, your way and your Word are my source of life and guidance. I choose your will and your truth today. Help it come alive in me through joyful obedience. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
Blessed [are] they that do his commandments, that they may have right to the tree of life, and may enter in through the gates into the city.  
Revelation 22:14   (KJV)


----------



## Ms_Twana

Lord, give me the strength to be as faithful and committed to Daily Devotion as baddison. Amen.


----------



## baddison

*Dec. 22, 2009*

*Devotional:
*[[[A Psalm] of David, when he changed his behaviour before Abimelech; who drove him away, and he departed.]] I will bless the LORD at all times: his praise [shall] continually [be] in my mouth.  
Psalm 34:1   (KJV)
One way to keep our life on track and our hearts surrendered to the will and work of God is to praise our glorious LORD continually. Let's put our praise for God on our lips with song and memorized Scripture. Let's tell his wonderful and great deeds to our children, grandchildren, and friends. Let's give him thanks for all that he has done for us. Just as surely as he is with us always (see Ps. 139), let's praise him always.

PRAYER:
Almighty God and eternal and loving Father, I praise you for your great might and incredible creativity displayed in your creation. I marvel at your vastness and incomprehensible glory revealed in the great expanse of the heavens. Thank you for your power, mercy, faithfulness, and grace demonstrated by your care for your people and the sending of your Son as you promised. You are wonderful. You are awesome. You are majestic. Thank you for loving me. In Jesus' name. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
Let no man say when he is tempted, I am tempted of God: for God cannot be tempted with evil, neither tempteth he any man: But every man is tempted, when he is drawn away of his own lust, and enticed.   James 1:13-14   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Dec. 23, 2009*

*Devotional:
*My soul shall make her boast in the LORD: the humble shall hear [thereof], and be glad.  Psalm 34:2   (KJV)
We have no basis to boast in our own might. We can't preserve our lives. We can't topple kingdoms. We can't see the edge of the distant edge of the heavens. We can't determine the future or change the past. So what do we have in which we can boast? God! We are living proof of his grace and mercy -- he saved us when we didn't deserve it, he rescued us from sin and death when we had no power to preserve our lives. Those in sorrow, brokenness, and night can look at us and rejoice because we are living proof God saves the sinner, raises up the disheartened, and mends the broken. Praise the LORD for his glory. Praise the LORD for his grace.

PRAYER:
Father, thank you! Thank you for all that you have done for me. Let others see your work in me and understand that you can do a great thing in them, as well. In Jesus' precious name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*Let us hold fast the profession of [our] faith without wavering; (for he [is] faithful that promised  Hebrews 10:23   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Dec. 24, 2009*

*Devotional:*
O magnify the LORD with me, and let us exalt his name together.  Psalm 34:3   (KJV)
Isn't it good that we can sing alone and know God loves our song! Isn't it even better that we can join others in songs of praise and lose ourselves in wonder, love, and praise! Let's spend today finding other believers and praising God together. All around the world, hundreds of thousands strong, let's reach out to other believers and ask them to join us in glorifying the Lord!

PRAYER:
Almighty and merciful God, please be pleased with my praise and my attempts to join others in bringing you glory. Forgive me for sins, slips, and slights. Empower me to be a living witness to your magnificent grace. In Jesus' name. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*There is that speaketh like the piercings of a sword: but the tongue of the wise [is] health.  Proverbs 12:18   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Dec. 25,2009*

*Devotional:
*I sought the LORD, and he heard me, and delivered me from all my fears.  Psalm 34:4   (KJV)
Have you sought the LORD lately? Many of us made a commitment to turn all of our lives over to him last week; how have you done at that commitment? God promises wisdom to those who ask and don't doubt. Have you asked for wisdom recently? Let's join our hearts together, and with the Spirit's help, let's seek our Father so that we can honor and glorify him, finding our blessing in his presence.

PRAYER:
Majesty on high, the Holy One of Israel, my Father and my God, I seek you with all my heart, mind, soul, and strength. I want to know you more completely. I want to fully respond to your leading and your will in my life. Be near me today, and every day. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
Blessed [is] the man that walketh not in the counsel of the ungodly, nor standeth in the way of sinners, nor sitteth in the seat of the scornful.  Psalm 1:1   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Dec. 26, 2009*

*Devotional:
*They looked unto him, and were lightened: and their faces were not ashamed.  Psalm 34:5   (KJV)
We are like the moon; the glory we show is the reflection of the greater life in our lives that does not originate in us but is a blessing to others through us. Look to God for your hope, your strength, your values, your foundation, your security, and your light.

PRAYER:
Father, I look for you and to you. Be near me as I face challenges and temptations. Don't let the evil one bring me shame because of my sin and weakness. Triumph over evil in my life for your glory. In Jesus' name. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*Looking unto Jesus the author and finisher of [our] faith; who for the joy that was set before him endured the cross, despising the shame, and is set down at the right hand of the throne of God.  
Hebrews 12:2   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Dec. 28, 2009*

*Devotional:*
This poor man cried, and the LORD heard [him], and saved him out of all his troubles.  Psalm 34:6   (KJV)
So few hear the cry of the poor or respond to the plight of the disadvantaged. If we are going to be true children of our Father, his values must become our own, his lost sheep must become our quest. Let's help others around us who are in need find that when they call to God, they are not forgotten. Let's be his delivery system of grace.

PRAYER:
Gracious and Holy Father, please use me to be a delivery system for your grace. In the name of Jesus, your greatest gift of grace. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
He that saith he abideth in him ought himself also so to walk, even as he walked.  1 John 2:6   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Dec. 29, 2009*

*Devotional:*
The angel of the LORD encampeth round about them that fear him, and delivereth them.  Psalm 34:7   (KJV)
I don't see him, but I know he's there! The same angel of the Lord who destroyed Israel's enemies is now fighting to win the spiritual battle that rages around you and me.

PRAYER:
Give me faith, dear Father, to believe that your heavenly messengers are around me to deliver me to you with glory and great joy. Thank you! In Jesus name. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
Lying lips [are] abomination to the LORD: but they that deal truly [are] his delight.  Proverbs 12:22   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Dec. 30, 2009*

*Devotional:
*O taste and see that the LORD [is] good: blessed [is] the man [that] trusteth in him.  Psalm 34:8   (KJV)
Some aspects of faith are indescribable: they can only be experienced and known by doing them. Taste the Lord. Sample his goodness. Lean on his grace. Take refuge in his care. We are blessed to find him near and take our refuge from life's greatest dangers and death's greatest fears.

PRAYER:
Help me, dear Father, to know you better. Open my heart, dear Lord, so that I will more fully entrust myself to your care. Open my eyes to see just how gracious you are - not to impress me, but to share in your grace. Thank you for your goodness. In Jesus' name. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
Submit yourselves to every ordinance of man for the Lord's sake: whether it be to the king, as supreme; Or unto governors, as unto them that are sent by him for the punishment of evildoers, and for the praise of them that do well. For so is the will of God, that with well doing ye may put to silence the ignorance of foolish men:  1 Peter 2:13-15   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Dec. 31, 2009*

*Devotional:*
Jesus answered and said unto him, Verily, verily, I say unto thee, Except a man be born again, he cannot see the kingdom of God.  John 3:3   (KJV)
"Fast away the old year passes ..." But we can be new and fresh and clean (cf. 2 Cor. 4:17). Kingdom people are those who have been born fresh and new through the power of the Spirit and the grace of God (cf. John 3:3-7; Titus 3:3-7; John 1:11). So as we close out the old year, with its good things and bad, achievements and failures, successes and disappointments, let's approach the New Year as Kingdom people. God's mercies are new every morning and our lives can be made new every day by the Holy Spirit who lives in us. Yes, we have been born again. But each sunrise offers us the opportunity to be made new, to live in a fresh new way, as God's grace rekindles our hopes and the Holy Spirit makes us new as we trust in Jesus our Lord.

PRAYER:
Heavenly Father, you are holy and righteous. I confess that as hard as I have tried and as much as I have wanted to be holy and righteous, without your grace and the empowering presence of the Holy Spirit, I fail. Thank you for your forgiveness. Please make me new. As I stand on the threshold of a new year, please empower me beyond my weaknesses and besetting sins. Open my eyes to your work in the world around me and use me in your work of grace. Fire my passion to live fully for your Kingdom and my King, Jesus Christ, in whose name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*Blessed [is] the man to whom the Lord will not impute sin.  Romans 4:8   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Jan. 1, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Therefore if any man [be] in Christ, [he is] a new creature: old things are passed away; behold, all things are become new.  2 Corinthians 5:17   (KJV)
We all like "do-overs" or second chances. God does much better than that! He allows us to become new again. Being the "God of new things" he can even make us new. Beyond forgiveness, beyond cleansing, he makes us holy through Jesus. Let's use the opportunity of a New Year as a springboard for living a life fresh and new and alive for God!

PRAYER:
O LORD, thank you for a New Year and a fresh start. Please give me wisdom and strength to serve you with integrity and faithfulness in this coming year. I pray that your work be done in my life as I offer myself, my plans, and my future to you. I pray this through Jesus my intercessor and Lord. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. The same was in the beginning with God.  John 1:1-2   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Jan. 2, 2010*

*Devotional:*
O fear the LORD, ye his saints: for [there is] no want to them that fear him.  Psalm 34:9   (KJV)
"Fear of the LORD" is one of the great themes of the Old Testament. The phrase is particularly hard to translate, especially in light of the repeated message of the Bible to "fear not" and John's reminder that "perfect love casts out all fear." It means more than "hold God in reverence." Generally, "fear of the LORD"
means that we remember our place in the order of things. We know we are deeply loved by our holy Father in heaven. We recognize that we are weak and sinful in comparison and are saved by God's mercy and grace. We acknowledge that his majesty and holiness are far beyond us and that we pale in significance before God. We come to God acknowledging our need for him and our unworthiness to demand anything from him. The incredible reality is that when we approach God with this sense of awe and profound respect, he in turn welcomes us with open arms and brings us close. (See Isaiah 57:15)

PRAYER:
Holy and Righteous Father, God Almighty, thank you for your mercy, grace, and forgiveness. Thank you for your love, faithfulness, and justice. I come to you on my knees, recognizing that you are holy, majestic, awesome in power, and righteous in all that you do. Without your grace and the gift of your Spirit, I know I could not come into your presence with such boldness. Righteous Father, forgive me for my sins and empower me to be a person of integrity and grace. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*[It is] better to trust in the LORD than to put confidence in man.  Psalm 118:8   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Jan. 4, 2010*

*Devotional:*
The young lions do lack, and suffer hunger: but they that seek the LORD shall not want any good [thing].  Psalm 34:10   (KJV)
While even the fiercest hunters cannot ensure their security and nourishment, those whose hunger is for God will find themselves nourished, blessed, and sustained.

PRAYER:
Thank you, Father, for the promise that you will never leave me or forsake me even though friends and partners may betray and forsake me. I confess that it is sometimes hard to fully comprehend, much less believe, that you are always faithful. Confusing and hurtful times come and I waver in my confidence in your grace. Please forgive me and renew my hope. I do believe, dear Father, that you love me like no one else can. I do believe, Almighty God, that you care about my wounds and worries. I recommit my heart this day to trust in your daily care, provision, and grace for me. In Jesus' name. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
Let the word of Christ dwell in you richly in all wisdom; teaching and admonishing one another in psalms and hymns and spiritual songs, singing with grace in your hearts to the Lord.  Colossians 3:16   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Jan. 5, 2010*

*Devotional:
*Come, ye children, hearken unto me: I will teach you the fear of the LORD.  Psalm 34:11   (KJV)
Is there any greater definition of what a parent's role is than this? Let's make sure that in the swirling demands and involvements of our lives we do not forget the MAIN thing that God has given us as parents, teachers, and friends to do in the lives of children.

PRAYER:
O Master, LORD God, my Savior and Sustainer, please keep my heart set on your priorities with the children in my life. In Jesus' name. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*Blessed [is] the man unto whom the LORD imputeth not iniquity, and in whose spirit [there is] no guile.  Psalm 32:2   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Jan. 6, 2010*

*Devotional:*
What man [is he that] desireth life, [and] loveth [many] days, that he may see good? Keep thy tongue from evil, and thy lips from speaking guile.  
Psalm 34:12-13   (KJV)
God reminds us that our words and the way we use our speech greatly impact the quality of life we enjoy. Nothing cuts short a vibrant life like evil speech and lies we tell. They set loose a force of deception and damage that we cannot control. This unleashed power not only damages those about whom and to whom we speak, but they eventually boomerang and come back and bring their deadly payload back into our own lives. Let's be people who speak what is right, good, wholesome, holy, true, and a blessing. (cf. Ephesians 4:20-5:12)

PRAYER:
Holy and Righteous God my Father, purify my heart and cleanse my words of all deceit, slander, vulgarity, wickedness, untruth, exaggeration, mean-spiritedness, distortion, guile, and words that wound. May the words of my mouth and the intentions of my heart be pleasing to you, O God. In Jesus' name. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
But let your communication be, Yea, yea; Nay, nay: for whatsoever is more than these cometh of evil.  Matthew 5:37   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Jan. 7, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Depart from evil, and do good; seek peace, and pursue it.  Psalm 34:14   (KJV)
It is not enough to turn from evil. We can clean the putrid things out of our life, but if we do not actively pursue what is good then a worse evil will rush into the void. (cf. Mat. 12:43-45) Let's be a people eager to do good and with a passion to "wage peace."

PRAYER:
O Father, let me be an instrument of your peace. Where there is hatred, use me to share your love and grace. Where there is injury, sin, and brokenness, use me to bring healing, forgiveness, and comfort. Please, Abba Father, use me to do your good work in my world. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
Blessed [are] they that mourn: for they shall be comforted.  Matthew 5:4   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Jan. 8, 2010*

*Devotional:
*The eyes of the LORD [are] upon the righteous, and his ears [are open] unto their cry.  Psalm 34:15   (KJV)
We are righteous because of God's grace. We are remembered because of God's faithfulness. We are heard because of God's faithfulness. We are blessed because God is God.

PRAYER:
Thank you, Father, for seeing my needs, hearing my cries, answering my prayers, and coming down to save, comfort, and bless. In Jesus' name. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
I therefore, the prisoner of the Lord, beseech you that ye walk worthy of the vocation wherewith ye are called,  Ephesians 4:1   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Jan. 9, 2010*

*Devotional:
*The face of the LORD [is] against them that do evil, to cut off the remembrance of them from the earth.  Psalm 34:16   (KJV)
God hates violence and demands that we not admire those who are violent or share in their violent lifestyle. (Prov. 3:31) God abhors those who do evil. God not only opposes them when they are alive, he also mitigates their influence after they are gone. He helps them be seen for what they really are. Far from being viewed as heroes, their legacy of hate and wickedness is spurned, shunned, scandalized, and forgotten. 

PRAYER:
In our own time of terror and wickedness, O LORD, please make worthless the threats of the wicked and make their memory a foul stench in the nostrils of those they are trying to deceive and co-opt to do their evil will. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*Pure religion and undefiled before God and the Father is this, To visit the fatherless and widows in their affliction, [and] to keep himself unspotted from the world.  James 1:27   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Jan. 11, 2010*

*Devotional:*
[The righteous] cry, and the LORD heareth, and delivereth them out of all their troubles.  Psalm 34:17   (KJV)
Deliverance! A great theme of the Bible is that God is a God of deliverance who keeps his promises and faithfully shares his grace, mercy, and justice. Let this promise stir you to righteous living and to cry out to God in all your troubles. One way to do this is to read through the Psalms regularly, letting these inspired words from so long ago offer a rich topography of prayer from which you can call to God. Whether you use the Psalms or not, however, cry out to God with the praises, questions, and wounds that life brings. Let his presence be real to you and your heart open to him.

PRAYER:
Father, our world needs your deliverance. In your majesty and power, please destroy the plans of the wicked. In your mercy and grace, please raise up your people who find themselves facing hardship and trouble. In Jesus' name. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
Better [is] a dinner of herbs where love is, than a stalled ox and hatred therewith.  Proverbs 15:17   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Jan. 12, 2010*

*Devotional:*
The LORD [is] nigh unto them that are of a broken heart; and saveth such as be of a contrite spirit.  Psalm 34:18   (KJV)
The LORD is ... ... near! ... present! ... close! How do I know? He came close in the manger. He walked among us in ministry. He suffered with us and for us at Calvary. We know that in tragedy, trial, heartbreak, and brokenness he is near to us to save us. So, will our hearts be open to him and will we be seeking him to come near? Don't let troubles or heartache lead you to pull away from God or doubt his nearness. Let him draw close to you.

PRAYER:
O LORD, please be near me today. Make your presence known in my life. Father, I also ask that you bless those I know who are struggling with their faith, and with broken and disappointed hearts. Please be active in their lives and make your presence known in their lives. In Jesus' name. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*Remember them that are in bonds, as bound with them; [and] them which suffer adversity, as being yourselves also in the body.  Hebrews 13:3   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Jan. 13, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Many [are] the afflictions of the righteous: but the LORD delivereth him out of them all.  Psalm 34:19-20   (KJV)
We know that the righteous can have troubles, but how do we understand that God delivers us from them all? How do we understand that he protects all our bones, especially in light of recent tragedies and the persecution of believers in many places in the world? Paul demonstrates the answer: whatever happens to him will turn out for his deliverance -- whether it is through his death to be with God or whether it is through his release from prison to continue ministry (Phil. 1:19-23). Our deliverance is secure. We are conquerors in Christ. Nothing Satan can do to us can steal us away from God's love, not even death (Romans 8:32-39).

PRAYER:
Father, please give me the faith I need to believe that whatever happens in my life will not steal me away from your love and deliverance for me. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
Blessed [is] the nation whose God [is] the LORD; [and] the people [whom] he hath chosen for his own inheritance.  Psalm 33:12   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Jan. 14, 2010*

*Devotional:
*Evil shall slay the wicked: and they that hate the righteous shall be desolate.  Psalm 34:21   (KJV)
God has promised a closing time, a reckoning where human power and influence cannot buy out the truth and where each person will have to face up to what he or she has done. Evil will overtake those who have been partners with evil. Those that hate good people, righteous people, will be condemned in their own hate. God's righteousness, truth, and justice will not be short-circuited!

PRAYER:
Father, thank you for making me clean and whole by the purifying work of your Holy Spirit. Teach me to be righteous. Help me develop a revulsion for what is sinful and evil. Use me to help someone caught in the evil one's work to find deliverance. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*But the day of the Lord will come as a thief in the night; in the which the heavens shall pass away with a great noise, and the elements shall melt with fervent heat, the earth also and the works that are therein shall be burned up. [Seeing] then [that] all these things shall be dissolved, what manner [of persons] ought ye to be in [all] holy conversation and godliness, Looking for and hasting unto the coming of the day of God, wherein the heavens being on fire shall be dissolved, and the elements shall melt with fervent heat?  2 Peter 3:10-12   (KJV)


----------



## varaneka

I like this song

Sidewalk Prophets - The Words I Would Say

Three in the morning,
And I'm still awake,
So I picked up a pen and a page,
And I started writing,
Just what I'd say,
If we were face to face,
I'd tell you just what you mean to me,
I'd tell you these simple truths,

Be strong in the Lord and,
Never give up hope,
You're going to do great things,
I already know,
God's got His hand on you so,
Don't live life in fear,
Forgive and forget,
But don't forget why you're here,
Take your time and pray,
These are the words I would say,

Last time we spoke,
You said you were hurting,
And I felt your pain in my heart,
I want to tell you,
That I keep on praying,
Love will find you where you are,
I know cause I've already been there,
So please hear these simple truths,

Be strong in the Lord and,
Never give up hope,
You're going to do great things,
I already know,
God's got His hand on you so,
Don't live life in fear,
Forgive and forget,
But don't forget why you're here,
Take your time and pray,
These are the words I would say,

From one simple life to another,
I will say,
Come find peace in the Father,

Be strong in the Lord and,
Never give up hope,
You're going to do great things,
I already know,
God's got His hand on you so,
Don't live life in fear,
Forgive and forget,
But don't forget why you're here,
Take your time and pray,
Thank God for each day,
His love will find a way,
These are the words I would say


----------



## baddison

*Jan. 15, 2010*

*Devotional:*
The LORD redeemeth the soul of his servants: and none of them that trust in him shall be desolate.  Psalm 34:22   (KJV)
God not only buys us out of our bondage and debt to sin, but he also assures us that he will provide refuge for those who trust in him. Our future is tied to him and not to our ability to provide and protect what we need.

PRAYER:
O LORD, God of heaven and earth, I place my life and my future in your hands. Please use me to bless others as I do your will. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*Seek good, and not evil, that ye may live: and so the LORD, the God of hosts, shall be with you, as ye have spoken.  Amos 5:14   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Jan. 16, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Blessed [be] God, even the Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of mercies, and the God of all comfort;  2 Corinthians 1:3-4   (KJV)
We are comforted because we are heartbroken. We are comforted because we need a blessing. We are comforted because God loves us. We are comforted to comfort others. While each of the above statements is true, the last is the most crucial one. There is something about comfort that cannot be fully realized until it is shared with someone else. It is that final step in the healing process of grief, disappointment, hurt, and loss. Until we share the comfort we have received, until we pass it on to another, our comfort is weak and shallow and limited. Comfort, pass it on!

PRAYER:
O LORD, God of heaven and earth, Creator of the universe, thank you for knowing my heart, caring about my concerns, and comforting me when I am wounded. Help me to share your grace, mercy, and comfort with someone else today. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
For [it is] better, if the will of God be so, that ye suffer for well doing, than for evil doing.  1 Peter 3:17   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Jan. 18, 2010*

*Devotional:*
For God hath not given us the spirit of fear; but of power, and of love, and of a sound mind.  2 Timothy 1:7   (KJV)
When we became Christians, Jesus gave us the gift of the Holy Spirit (Acts 2:38; Titus 3:3-7). The Spirit lives in us, making our bodies a Temple (1 Cor. 6:19-20) and blessing us in many ways (Romans 8). We can be courageous people even in the face of attack, criticism, and ridicule because of the Spirit's presence. The fruit that the Spirit produces (Gal. 5:22-23) and the love that the Spirit pours into our heart (Rom. 5:5) do not make us weak. Instead, the Spirit's presence is a powerful force to help us overcome sin (Rom. 8:13) and live self-disciplined lives.

PRAYER:
Father, thank you for the Spirit's constant presence in my life. Please empower me with even greater courage and strength as I face the daily challenges in my life. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
Hear thou, my son, and be wise, and guide thine heart in the way.  Proverbs 23:19   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Jan. 19, 2010*

*Devotional:*
But ye shall receive power, after that the Holy Ghost is come upon you: and ye shall be witnesses unto me both in Jerusalem, and in all Judaea, and in Samaria, and unto the uttermost part of the earth.  Acts 1:8   (KJV)
God has a plan to reach the world with his grace. We start where we are and reach out to those around us. We then share the story of Jesus with those in our region. Then we reach out and take the gospel all over the world. As we offer ourselves to be used, we also trust that the Holy Spirit's power and presence will go with us.

PRAYER:
Father, use me to reach those around me with your grace. Bless our congregation as we share Jesus with those in our city. Father, I also ask that you bless our outreach efforts worldwide. Please use us to fulfill your plan to reach all nations with the message of Jesus, in whose name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*And whatsoever ye do, do [it] heartily, as to the Lord, and not unto men; Knowing that of the Lord ye shall receive the reward of the inheritance: for ye serve the Lord Christ.  Colossians 3:23-24   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Jan. 20, 2010*

*Devotional:
*According as he hath chosen us in him before the foundation of the world, that we should be holy and without blame before him in love: Having predestinated us unto the adoption of children by Jesus Christ to himself, according to the good pleasure of his will,  Ephesians 1:4-5   (KJV)
God wants us as his holy children. That was his plan for us even before the world began. God paid the huge price, the sacrifice of his Son Jesus, for our adoption into his family. God's motive in doing this? His desire and delight in loving us.

PRAYER:
Loving Father and Holy God, my words cannot adequately express my thanks for your love and grace. I am honored to be one of your adopted children and want to bring you joy in the way I live. Forgive me for the times I have disappointed you by not living up to what you desire of me. I want my life to be a holy thanksgiving to you for your grace. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
But without faith [it is] impossible to please [him]: for he that cometh to God must believe that he is, and [that] he is a rewarder of them that diligently seek him.  Hebrews 11:6   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Jan. 21, 2010*

*Devotional:*
See then that ye walk circumspectly, not as fools, but as wise, Redeeming the time, because the days are evil.  Ephesians 5:15-16   (KJV)
Even though we are God's holy children, we also need to be aware of what time it is in our world. The evil one still exercises his control over the hearts of many people. God wants us to "redeem the time," making the most of every opportunity we have to touch the lives of others with his grace and to resist the temptation and overcome the opposition of the evil one.

PRAYER:
Give me wisdom, O LORD, to discern the best way to use my time and my influence. Open my eyes to see the temptation the evil one puts in my path. Give me courage to boldly stand for you and sensitivity to know the best way to bless others according to their needs. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
O taste and see that the LORD [is] good: blessed [is] the man [that] trusteth in him.  Psalm 34:8   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Jan. 22, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Finally, my brethren, be strong in the Lord, and in the power of his might.  Ephesians 6:10   (KJV)
Some of our strength to fight evil comes from our experiences in the past, from the encouragement of others, and from our knowledge of the truth in the Scriptures. Ultimately, however, our strength comes from God's mighty power. Paul uses his letter to the Ephesians to remind Christians that this power is what raised Jesus from the dead (1:19-20). Through that power in us, God can do much more than we can ask or imagine (3:20-21). Most important of all, as we put on our spiritual armor and dedicate ourselves to spiritual discipline, God blesses us with his power and might. We can be strong in God's mighty power.

PRAYER:
O LORD God Almighty, my Abba Father and loving Shepherd, strengthen me with your might and grace so that I can withstand the attacks and temptations of the evil one. In Jesus' name I ask it. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*Take therefore no thought for the morrow: for the morrow shall take thought for the things of itself. Sufficient unto the day [is] the evil thereof.  Matthew 6:34   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Jan. 23, 2010*

*Devotional:
*Put on the whole armour of God, that ye may be able to stand against the wiles of the devil.  Ephesians 6:11   (KJV)
So often we are focused only on the things that we like, that we are good at doing, or that we are interested in accomplishing. God wants us to use every piece of his spiritual armor. He wants us to be disciplined and grow in the areas of our spiritual weakness and the areas we don't necessarily find exciting or interesting. Our evil opponent is crafty and will try to attack us in the areas of our weakness and vulnerability. So let's not just commit to be diligent in the areas of our interest and strength, but also in those areas where we are not.

PRAYER:
Father, strengthen me in the areas where I am most vulnerable to sins or lethargy. Open my eyes to help me see my areas of weakness.
Rekindle my heart to passionately seek after your holiness. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*The fear of man bringeth a snare: but whoso putteth his trust in the LORD shall be safe.  Proverbs 29:25   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Jan. 25, 2010*

*Devotional:
*For we wrestle not against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this world, against spiritual wickedness in high [places].  Ephesians 6:12   (KJV)
The battle we face is not just a physical one. Instead, it is a spiritual battle with powers that we do not easily see and which are very powerful. We shouldn't dismiss this as an imaginary battle or as an irrelevant struggle. Just as clearly as Satan was crouching at Cain's door, desiring to have him, so he crouches at our door (Gen. 4:7). He will use his forces of evil to do all he can to defeat, destroy, or corrupt us. We must take this war seriously and recognize the spiritual power of our foe.

PRAYER:
Father, forgive me for the times I have not taken the threat of evil seriously. Give me a holy revulsion for anything that is tied to what is unholy and opposed to your work and will. Let me not be deceived by temptation and deliver me from the power of the evil one in all of his forms. In the mighty name of Jesus I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*Blessed [is] he that readeth, and they that hear the words of this prophecy, and keep those things which are written therein: for the time [is] at hand.  Revelation 1:3   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Jan. 26, 2010*

*Devotional:
*Thou [art] my hiding place; thou shalt preserve me from trouble; thou shalt compass me about with songs of deliverance. Selah.  Psalm 32:7   (KJV)
Out of the attacks of evil come the victories of God and the victory chants of God's people. Let's find our strength and protection in our holy God! Let's make God our hiding place, our source of security, and our hope in times of trouble.

PRAYER:
Father, thank you for the confidence I have in your power and your might to deliver me from every attack of the evil one. You are worthy of all glory, honor, power, and praise. In the name of your Son and my Lord, Jesus Christ, I thank you for deliverance and praise you for your might. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
Blessed [are] the meek: for they shall inherit the earth.  Matthew 5:5   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Jan. 27, 2010*

*Devotional:*
For though we walk in the flesh, we do not war after the flesh: (For the weapons of our warfare [are] not carnal, but mighty through God to the pulling down of strong holds Casting down imaginations, and every high thing that exalteth itself against the knowledge of God, and bringing into captivity every thought to the obedience of Christ;  2 Corinthians 10:3-5   (KJV)
In our battle against evil, we use the spiritual weapons of God that enable us to know the truth and the freedom that the truth brings. The devil's greatest tools are deception and death. God's grace allows us to see through the deception and demolish its falsifying grip on the minds of men and women and on ourselves. God's power has broken through the barrier of death and given us victory in Jesus Christ. Our task in this victory march? To obey our Lord and help others to do the same, finding his grace and power sufficient to help us overcome all that we face that could defeat us.

PRAYER:
Father, please use me to defeat the power of the devil and his influence on the lives of the ones that I love and on myself. In Jesus' name. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*Every good gift and every perfect gift is from above, and cometh down from the Father of lights, with whom is no variableness, neither shadow of turning.  James 1:17   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Jan. 28, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Boast not thyself of tomorrow; for thou knowest not what a day may bring forth.  Proverbs 27:1   (KJV)
Humility about the future! We don't control tomorrow. At other times in our lives we may have taken tomorrow for granted; not so anymore. Tomorrow may not come. Tomorrow something horrible could happen. Tomorrow everything we possess could be gone. In the face of these discouraging possibilities, is there anything positive we can hold onto? Absolutely! We know that God holds tomorrow in his hands. We know that because our life is hidden with Christ in God (cf. Col. 3:1-4) our tomorrow is secure. It might not be what we expect. It might not go as we planned. But, it will go as God determines and it will end up with us sharing in his comfort, victory, and glory.

PRAYER:
Father, my tomorrows all rest in your hands. I ask that I can be useful to you today; courageous enough not to worry about tomorrow, and loyal enough to not waver in my love for you and my commitment to you. In Jesus' name. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*Blessed [is] that man that maketh the LORD his trust, and respecteth not the proud, nor such as turn aside to lies.  Psalm 40:4   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Jan. 29, 2010*

*Devotional:*
I will say of the LORD, [He is] my refuge and my fortress: my God; in him will I trust.  Psalm 91:2   (KJV)
"In God we trust." That's the phrase written on much of the money in the United States. It's a great reminder. The financial climate ebbs and flows, always vulnerable to instability in the world. Only God is our refuge and fortress during the storms of life. He is eternal. He desires to bless us. He has earned our trust.

PRAYER:
Heavenly Father, I am so thankful that I can trust my life with you. Mold me and use me in ways that are a blessing to others. You are my source of security and strength. Please continue to make your presence known in my life. In Jesus' name. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*And he said unto me, My grace is sufficient for thee: for my strength is made perfect in weakness. Most gladly therefore will I rather glory in my infirmities, that the power of Christ may rest upon me.  2 Corinthians 12:9   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Jan.30, 2010*

*Devotional:*
For what the law could not do, in that it was weak through the flesh, God sending his own Son in the likeness of sinful flesh, and for sin, condemned sin in the flesh: That the righteousness of the law might be fulfilled in us, who walk not after the flesh, but after the Spirit.  Romans 8:3-4   (KJV)
Jesus did what we could not do; he lived perfectly before God.
He showed that sin isn't a necessity in our lives and that it does not have to hold us captive. He poured out his Spirit on us so that we could not only share in his forgiveness and cleansing grace, but also so that we could have power to live in a way that pleases God.
Jesus is our sin offering and our Savior.

PRAYER:
Thank you, Father, for providing the sacrifice for my sin. Thank you, Lord Jesus, for being willing to pay the awful price to ransom me from that sin. Thank you, Holy Spirit, for living in me and empowering me to live for God. Thank you, O God, for your salvation! In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
For the eyes of the Lord [are] over the righteous, and his ears [are open] unto their prayers: but the face of the Lord [is] against them that do evil.  1 Peter 3:12   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Feb. 1, 2010*

*Devotional:*
For if we believe that Jesus died and rose again, even so them also which sleep in Jesus will God bring with him.  1 Thessalonians 4:14   (KJV)
Jesus' resurrection was just the beginning! His resurrection means that those of us who have faith in him, who trust in the Father that raised him from the dead, can have confidence that those who belong to him, whether they are living or dead when he comes, will also share in his victory over death.

PRAYER:
Loving Father in heaven, thank you for giving me the victory over sin and death in Jesus. I know that just as you raised him from the dead, you will also raise me up at the great day of Jesus' return. Please use that resurrection power in me to help me live more victoriously today. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*The highway of the upright [is] to depart from evil: he that keepeth his way preserveth his soul.  Proverbs 16:17   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Feb. 2, 2010*

*Devotional:
*For if we have been planted together in the likeness of his death, we shall be also [in the likeness] of [his] resurrection: Knowing this, that our old man is crucified with [him], that the body of sin might be destroyed, that henceforth we should not serve sin.  Romans 6:5-6   (KJV)
Paul reminds us that our baptism was more than just a dunking in water. In baptism, we shared in Jesus' death, burial, and resurrection. What he did to save us is now shared with us. We die to sin and are raised to be a new person, cleansed and made holy, empowered by the Holy Spirit. We have been set free from the power and the penalty of sin.

PRAYER:
Father, thank you for giving me new life in Jesus. I am truly thankful that my guilt is covered by your grace. I ask for the power to live my life of freedom from sin. Forgive me for my times of mediocrity and flirtation with sin. Give me a strong sense of revulsion toward anything that would pollute my soul or distract my heart from your will. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
Mortify therefore your members which are upon the earth; fornication, uncleanness, inordinate affection, evil concupiscence, and covetousness, which is idolatry:  Colossians 3:5   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Feb. 3, 2010*

*Devotional:*
So that we may boldly say, The Lord [is] my helper, and I will not fear what man shall do unto me.  Hebrews 13:6   (KJV)
How can we be confident in what happens today? What is our assurance for tomorrow? Where do we muster excitement about eternity? The Lord is our helper! Fear will not be our master because our future, our destiny, our eternity rest in the hands of the eternal Lord. The worst that man can do is to send me home to my Lord.

PRAYER:
Almighty God, my Father and my helper, I place my trust in you. As the Alpha and Omega, I trust you for all of my tomorrows and place my trust and dependence in you for today. In Jesus' name I praise you. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*[[To the chief Musician, A Psalm of David.]] Blessed [is] he that considereth the poor: the LORD will deliver him in time of trouble.  Psalm 41:1   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Feb. 4, 2010*

*Devotional:
*Every man according as he purposeth in his heart, [so let him give]; not grudgingly, or of necessity: for God loveth a cheerful giver.  
2 Corinthians 9:7   (KJV)
God is working in us to conform our character and will to be like his own. God is a giver. God finds delight in generously blessing us. Now he asks us to do the same. Giving is not some arbitrary task given us to support our churches and ministries; no, giving is part of our character transformation to become more like God. It may be one of the truest ways we have placed our allegiance, dependence, and priorities in the gracious work of God.

PRAYER:
Father, forgive me for the times I have been miserly with the abundance you have shared with me. Make me a conduit of blessings. I know that all I have is yours. Please help me use it as you would. In Jesus' name. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*The Lord is not slack concerning his promise, as some men count slackness; but is longsuffering to us-ward, not willing that any should perish, but that all should come to repentance.  2 Peter 3:9   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Feb. 5, 2010*

*Devotional:*
For whether we live, we live unto the Lord; and whether we die, we die unto the Lord: whether we live therefore, or die, we are the Lord's.  
Romans 14:8   (KJV)
We are the Lord's. He bought us out of bondage to sin and death. We have voluntarily placed our lives in his hands. No matter what we do or where we go, his grace goes with us. He has promised to never leave us. He has assured us that nothing can separate us from his love. So let's live with a sense of excited anticipation, looking to see where the Lord will lead us. Let us face difficulty, and even death, with the assurance that we will not face tough times alone. Even in the shadow of death, we don't have to fear what the evil can do. We are the Lord's.

PRAYER:
Father, thank you for sending your Son to redeem me. Lord Jesus, thank you for coming to earth, paying the price for my sin, and sending the Holy Spirit to be your presence in me. Take my life and use it to your glory. May my faith not fail in the face of life's worst challenges. I pray that whether I live or I die that you be glorified in me. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
For I [am] the LORD that bringeth you up out of the land of Egypt, to be your God: ye shall therefore be holy, for I [am] holy.  Leviticus 11:45   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Feb. 6, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Come unto me, all [ye] that labour and are heavy laden, and I will give you rest. Take my yoke upon you, and learn of me; for I am meek and lowly in heart: and ye shall find rest unto your souls. For my yoke [is] easy, and my burden is light.  Matthew 11:28-30   (KJV)
I guess we could call it the irony of discipleship. To follow Christ means that we give up everything and follow him. To follow Christ means that we receive untold blessings in this life and eternal life with God in the life to come. So is it hard? Yes, sometimes it is. But life is hard. Is the burden light as Jesus promised? Yes, because we know our lives are not lived in vain, that we are living life as God intended it, and when life is over, it isn't really over! We get to go home and be with our Lord!

PRAYER:
Give me courage, O God, to face the challenges that I must confront. Give me charity to deal appropriately with those I meet. Give me thankfulness for all that you have done to bless me. Give me clarity to see that living for Jesus is the best of all choices. In the name of the Lord Jesus I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
[As] cold waters to a thirsty soul, so [is] good news from a far country.  Proverbs 25:25   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Feb. 8, 2010*

*Devotional:
*Him that is weak in the faith receive ye, [but] not to doubtful disputations.  Romans 14:1   (KJV)
Our life in Christ is such a blessing! We welcome new Christians into our fellowship to share that blessing. We don't bring them in to scrutinize their past failures or the current struggles, but to bring them into the love of God's family. God has welcomed us graciously and compassionately. Let's do the same with new Christians.

PRAYER:
Father, please make me more understanding and patient with my brothers and sisters in Christ, especially those who are new Christians. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*Therefore thou shalt love the LORD thy God, and keep his charge, and his statutes, and his judgments, and his commandments, alway.  
Deuteronomy 11:1   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Feb. 9, 2010*

*Devotional:*
And the Lord make you to increase and abound in love one toward another, and toward all [men], even as we [do] toward you:  
1 Thessalonians 3:12   (KJV)
God is love. God is also the source of love. He pours love into our hearts through the Holy Spirit (Romans 5:5). So how do we make our churches, our families, our small groups, and communities more loving? We pray for God to grow the love in those in groups, let them know that we are praying that prayer for them, then communicate and demonstrate our love to those very same groups.

PRAYER:
Father, use me to help be an example of love to those around me. Please pour your love into my heart through your Spirit and then channel that love out of my life to others. Please help the loving spirit in our congregation grow more and more, not just to each other, but also to those around us who are not part of your Kingdom family. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*Behold, I come as a thief. Blessed [is] he that watcheth, and keepeth his garments, lest he walk naked, and they see his shame.  Revelation 16:15   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Feb. 10, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Let us not therefore judge one another any more: but judge this rather, that no man put a stumblingblock or an occasion to fall in [his] brother's way.  Romans 14:13   (KJV)
It is so easy to be judgmental of others. We don't know their struggles. We don't know their situation. Most of all, we don't know their hearts. When we are judgmental, we erect a barrier between others and ourselves. We often spread that judgmental impression to others in gossip. Our stubbornness to only view them with a judgmental spirit erects a barrier, a stumbling block, which can cause them to become discouraged and stumble.

PRAYER:
Father, please be with my attitude toward others. Help me be more patient with the failures of others, just as you are patient with mine. Forgive me for not being more of an encouragement to those who are weak and struggling. Forgive me for sometimes being a hindrance to others. Please use me to be a blessing. In Jesus' name. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*Not forsaking the assembling of ourselves together, as the manner of some [is]; but exhorting [one another]: and so much the more, as ye see the day approaching.  Hebrews 10:25   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Feb. 11, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Who art thou that judgest another man's servant? to his own master he standeth or falleth. Yea, he shall be holden up: for God is able to make him stand.  Romans 14:4   (KJV)
Paul is talking about passing judgment on folks in matters that are central to our faith. He reminds us whose job it is to judge these sorts of matters. He also reminds us that the person we are judging actually belongs to the Lord and what right do we have to pass judgment on that person. So often we can find fault with others, pass judgment on them about some inconsequential matter, but then never deal with the blatant sin in our own life. Let's remember that we will answer to God for what we do every bit as much as someone we are wrongly passing judgment upon.

PRAYER:
Father, forgive me. I confess that I have wrongly passed judgment on others when I had no right or authority to do so. I know Jesus died to redeem them. I know you love them and have a plan for each of them. Please use me to be an encouragement, never a stumbling block, to them. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*Endeavouring to keep the unity of the Spirit in the bond of peace.  Ephesians 4:3   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Feb. 12, 2010*

*Devotional:
*And brought them out, and said, Sirs, what must I do to be saved? And they said, Believe on the Lord Jesus Christ, and thou shalt be saved, and thy house. And they spake unto him the word of the Lord, and to all that were in his house.  Acts 16:30-32   (KJV)
Faith in Jesus is the absolutely crucial response to God's grace and is such a life-transforming blessing. For the jailer, faith meant hearing the gospel of Jesus as Lord and responding by believing that message, being baptized immediately, demonstrating a life change, and sharing in fellowship with other believers (cf. Acts 2:42-47). Imagine going from being the jailer over men to washing their wounds in your own home! Think about being responsible for the painful incarceration of men, then having these men baptize you and your family that same night! Imagine locking in chains men who would later sit at your table sharing a meal! Isn't God incredible! Isn't his grace indescribable! No wonder we rejoice when those who are lost truly believe! Life is forever different. 

PRAYER:
Father, thank you for the surprises you have brought to me by your grace. Please bless me as I try to share your grace by presenting the Gospel of Jesus this week to those I love. In the name of the Lord Jesus I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
Hope deferred maketh the heart sick: but [when] the desire cometh, [it is] a tree of life.  Proverbs 13:12   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Feb. 13, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Rejoice evermore. Pray without ceasing. In every thing give thanks: for this is the will of God in Christ Jesus concerning you.  1 Thessalonians 5:16-18   (KJV)
Want to know something you can do that will please God? Rejoice in his grace. Pray for others. Give thanks for your blessings. It's simply something that he wants us to do.

PRAYER:
Heavenly Father and Almighty God, I am thrilled at the very thought of being your child. Abba Father, please hear my prayer of concern for several people who are on my heart today ... Loving God, thank you so much for the blessings you pour into my life each day. In Jesus' holy name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
But I say unto you, Love your enemies, bless them that curse you, do good to them that hate you, and pray for them which despitefully use you, and persecute you; That ye may be the children of your Father which is in heaven: for he maketh his sun to rise on the evil and on the good, and sendeth rain on the just and on the unjust.  Matthew 5:44-45   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Feb. 15, 2010*

*Devotional:*
The LORD thy God in the midst of thee [is] mighty; he will save, he will rejoice over thee with joy; he will rest in his love, he will joy over thee with singing.  Zephaniah 3:17   (KJV)
God is with us! That's the great message of the story of Jesus (Matt. 1:23). That's the message of hope Zephaniah gives the defeated people of God. God is among us. He is mighty to save. He loves us. He delights in us. He stills the storms of our hearts with his loving touch. He sings us lullabies of joy. God longs to be close to us and invites us to draw near. What will your response be?

PRAYER:
Father, strengthen my resolve as I turn away from evil and seek to draw near to you. I don't want any imitation relationship with you. I don't want some artificial symbol of you. I want to know you. I want to experience your presence and to be used as your tool of grace in the lives of others. I need your presence to settle the disquietude of my soul. Thank you for being near. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*Bear ye one another's burdens, and so fulfil the law of Christ.  Galatians 6:2   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Feb. 16, 2010*

*Devotional:
*But grow in grace, and [in] the knowledge of our Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ. To him [be] glory both now and for ever. Amen.  2 Peter 3:18   (KJV)
Where do you need to grow in your walk with the Lord? How about keeping the tandem targets of grace and knowledge together as your goal. So often we pursue one or the other. But something seems to come unhinged in our soul when either of those becomes more important than the other. Let's keep grace and knowledge together because we see them together in our Savior.

PRAYER:
Holy God, I want to grow to be more like Jesus. I know I cannot do that without your Spirit's power and my heart's desire. In addition, dear Father, I want to grow in being a gracious person. I want to know and experience Jesus' presence in my life. Please bless me in this holy quest. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
O LORD of hosts, blessed [is] the man that trusteth in thee.  Psalm 84:12   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Feb. 17, 2010*


*Devotional:*
Let us therefore follow after the things which make for peace, and things wherewith one may edify another.  Romans 14:19   (KJV)
"Make every effort!" That's quite a challenge. But notice where that exertion is to be focused: peace and mutual edification. Both sides of this exhortation are two way responsibilities. I must pursue and share peace if I am going to have it myself. I must edify, and be open to being edified, if mutual edification is going to happen. In other words, we live with other people in God's family. He wants us to be responsible for making relationships work in our spiritual family. He reminds us it will require strenuous effort. But, isn't that true in every family relationship? Love means sacrifice, effort, and concern for others. When we share our love willingly, however, we're much more likely to see it coming back to us!

PRAYER:
Dear Heavenly Father, forgive me for my impatience and selfishness. Defeat the bad attitude of competitiveness that I often display in arguments and disagreements with others in your family. Energize me by your Spirit to see areas where I can be a blessing and an encouragement to others. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
Blessed [are] they which do hunger and thirst after righteousness: for they shall be filled.  Matthew 5:6   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Feb. 18, 2010*

*Devotional:*
In the multitude of my thoughts within me thy comforts delight my soul.  Psalm 94:19   (KJV)

God is our comforter, sustainer, and Lord. Only his gracious presence and tender blessings can bring consolation and comfort to our restless and discouraged souls. So let's turn to him, honestly confessing both our sins and our sorrows. Let's ask him to take our anxiety away and restore to us the passion, the joy, and the confidence of our salvation.

PRAYER:
Almighty Shepherd, in the noise and confusion of many thoughts burdened by many concerns, minister to me through your Holy Spirit. I need your comfort and peace. I ask for your presence and your grace. In Jesus' name I ask. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Submit yourselves therefore to God. Resist the devil, and he will flee from you.  James 4:7   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Feb. 19, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Now unto him that is able to do exceeding abundantly above all that we ask or think, according to the power that worketh in us, Unto him [be] glory in the church by Christ Jesus throughout all ages, world without end. Amen.  Ephesians 3:20-21   (KJV)
What grand "Kingdom dreams" do you have for God's glory? What incredible ideas can you imagine requesting that God would bring to fruition? What are your expectations of heaven with God? Now that you have stretched mind, challenged your imagination, and loaded up your expectations, are you ready for some down to earth truth straight from the Marvel of heaven? God is able to do far more than any of that. His power is at work in us to do his glorious will and accomplish his eternal purposes. So let's not set our sights too low and expect too little. Live for his glory and expect to see it at work in your life. 

PRAYER:
O LORD, God of heavens and earth, my Abba Father and loving Shepherd, please stir my thoughts by your Spirit to dream bigger dreams and have higher hopes than my earthbound and selfish brain can imagine. Give me a sense of wonder and expectation as I live for your glory. In Jesus name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
For he hath made him [to be] sin for us, who knew no sin; that we might be made the righteousness of God in him.  2 Corinthians 5:21   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Feb. 20, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Having therefore these promises, dearly beloved, let us cleanse ourselves from all filthiness of the flesh and spirit, perfecting holiness in the fear of God.  2 Corinthians 7:1   (KJV)
God has blessed us with so many wonderful promises. He has secured them through the sending of his Son "to conquer death and bring life and immortality to light." He will "transform our lowly bodies to be like his glorious body." He will take us home to be with him eternally, but until that day, he will live inside us and reveal himself to us. He will make us more than conquerors and will not allow anything to separate us from his love. So what should our response be? Yes, surely we should offer him praise. But, we must not limit our praise to words. God wants our lives to be pure, staying away from what is evil, vile, putrid, and corrupt. He wants us to do this, not so we can claim some moral superiority, but so that we can show him our adoration and reverence. In our desire to offer God praise, let's not forget that one of the greatest ways to praise him is to seek him in purity and holiness!

PRAYER:
Forgive me, Heavenly Father, for my sins. Purify my heart and cast out any foothold the devil may have in me because of my sin. Empower me to holiness and accept my life as an offering of praise and thanks to you. In the name of Jesus, I offer you my heart, my life, and my all. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*Wealth [gotten] by vanity shall be diminished: but he that gathereth by labour shall increase.  Proverbs 13:11   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Feb. 22, 2010*

*Devotional:
*O love the LORD, all ye his saints: [for] the LORD preserveth the faithful, and plentifully rewardeth the proud doer. Be of good courage, and he shall strengthen your heart, all ye that hope in the LORD.  Psalm 31:23-24   (KJV)
Love the LORD! Be strong because of your hope in the LORD. In other words, recognize where your strength is. Acknowledge your source of grace. Give praise to God for his abundant mercy and power lavished on us through his Holy Spirit. The LORD God does preserve his people. He does honor faithfulness even if it is mocked in this world. The LORD will bless his people and deal justly with those who mock and abuse them.

PRAYER:
Give me strength, O LORD, for I find myself in trying times with enemies at my door and opponents on every side. Please give me wisdom to see your grace that leads me. Please give me courage to stand up for what is right, pure, and holy. Please give me vision to see the things you want to use me to do for your glory. Please keep my hope passionately alive as I wait for your work in me to be accomplished. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*Jesus Christ the same yesterday, and to day, and for ever.  Hebrews 13:8   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Feb. 23, 2010*

*Devotional:*
The steps of a [good] man are ordered by the LORD: and he delighteth in his way. Though he fall, he shall not be utterly cast down: for the LORD upholdeth [him with] his hand.  Psalm 37:23-24   (KJV)
I don't know about you, but I've stumbled my way through much of life. I've tripped at some of the most embarrassing moments. I've stumbled over my own feet, shoelaces, curbs, and just pure air -- both spiritually and physically. However, I am confident that in my spiritual life, even though I have stumbled from time to time, God has not let me completely fall. When I think I'm going to plunge into the depths of the abyss, the Father's love, care, concern, Scriptures, Holy Spirit, servants, and helpers have kept me from destruction. God's hand does uphold me. He is there in times of trial. He has been mighty to save. I do believe that he delights in my journey. How about you?

PRAYER:
O Father, thank you for your steadying influence in my life. Thank you for lifting me when I have been down, protecting me when I have been vulnerable, and comforting me when I have been broken.
I praise you for your grace, your glory, and your nearness. Through Jesus, I offer you my praise and eternal appreciation. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*For if any be a hearer of the word, and not a doer, he is like unto a man beholding his natural face in a glass: For he beholdeth himself, and goeth his way, and straightway forgetteth what manner of man he was. But whoso looketh into the perfect law of liberty, and continueth [therein], he being not a forgetful hearer, but a doer of the work, this man shall be blessed in his deed.  James 1:23-25   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Feb. 24, 2010*

*Devotional:*
[[[A Psalm] of David.]] The LORD [is] my light and my salvation; whom shall I fear? the LORD [is] the strength of my life; of whom shall I be afraid?  Psalm 27:1   (KJV)
Along the coast of Maine, the craggy shorelines, the crashing surf, and the lighthouses perched at strategic and well-fortified points along the coastline. I cannot help but think of our heavenly Father when I think of the gloom that gathers as an impending storm noisily makes its way on shore. There in the storm -- with lightning ripping through the sky, winds howling, and the surf crashing -- stands the light that guides the way, strong against the elements and a beacon of direction and hope. Yes, the LORD, Yahweh the God of Israel, the Almighty Creator of all things, is my light and my salvation. My life, the eternal part of me, is entrusted to him. I choose not to fear. I place my trust in him.

PRAYER:
Father in heaven, I praise you for your faithfulness through the ages. I thank you for your steadfast love that has blessed each generation, giving hope in times of darkness, salvation in times of wantonness, and strength in times of weakness. Now I ask that you be with several people I love, who need your palpable presence as they fight their battles. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*Blessed [is] the man whom thou chastenest, O LORD, and teachest him out of thy law;  Psalm 94:12   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Feb. 25, 2010*

*Devotional:
*No weapon that is formed against thee shall prosper; and every tongue [that] shall rise against thee in judgment thou shalt condemn. This [is] the heritage of the servants of the LORD, and their righteousness [is] of me, saith the LORD.  Isaiah 54:17   (KJV)
Because of the LORD God's grace and power, we will be victors. This is the final message of Revelation. It is the song that is sung throughout the Scriptures. This is the assurance that we have from God himself. Our lives will not be lived in vain. Those who berate, belittle, and batter God's people will be exposed and his beloved children, his saints of light, will receive vindication and salvation from the Father they love.

PRAYER:
Dear God, I pray especially today for your servants who are sharing the Gospel in difficult places. Some of these precious ones are imprisoned. Some are facing torture. Others are facing ostracism. Some face firing in their workplaces. Please give them strength today. Please deliver them from the evil one's vile intent. Protect them by your mighty hand and deliver them, like Daniel, from the lion's mouth to your glory. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
Or how wilt thou say to thy brother, Let me pull out the mote out of thine eye; and, behold, a beam [is] in thine own eye?  Matthew 7:4-5   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Feb. 26, 2010*

*Devotional:
*Only let your conversation be as it becometh the gospel of Christ: that whether I come and see you, or else be absent, I may hear of your affairs, that ye stand fast in one spirit, with one mind striving together for the faith of the gospel;  Philippians 1:27-28   (KJV)
Let's live as if we've been redeemed! Let's show our love and character in our daily lives. Let's especially work together, with one voice and spirit, making a vigorous effort to share the Gospel with those who have never heard of the grace of God in the ministry of Jesus. In the face of opposition, let's not be deterred or divided. Instead, let's work hand-in-hand for the cause of the Gospel.

PRAYER:
O LORD, give us greater unity of purpose, greater love for each other, and greater courage in the face of opposition so that we can show the world that we are your children and Jesus' disciples. In the name of our Lord and Christ we pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*If we say that we have no sin, we deceive ourselves, and the truth is not in us. If we confess our sins, he is faithful and just to forgive us [our] sins, and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness.  
1 John 1:8-9   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Feb. 27, 2010*

*Devotional:
*Her children arise up, and call her blessed; her husband [also], and he praiseth her. Many daughters have done virtuously, but thou excellest them all.  Proverbs 31:28-29   (KJV)
When's the last time you praised a godly woman for her life of faith and grace? Why not take time to write a note or two of appreciation and thanks to several of these women today. Where would we be today without the faithfulness of godly women? I can't imagine, and don't want to! Let's tell them today how precious they are to us and our faith.

PRAYER:
Father, I thank you for the following godly women who have shaped my life and helped me have faith ... God, I thank you for the great women of faith in Scripture who did so much for your people. Help us, your Church, your children of faith, to find every way possible to show these great ladies how much they mean to us. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*Do all things without murmurings and disputings: That ye may be blameless and harmless, the sons of God, without rebuke, in the midst of a crooked and perverse nation, among whom ye shine as lights in the world; Holding forth the word of life; that I may rejoice in the day of Christ, that I have not run in vain, neither laboured in vain.  Philippians 2:14-16   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 1, 2010*

*Devotional:
*For unto you it is given in the behalf of Christ, not only to believe on him, but also to suffer for his sake;  Philippians 1:29   (KJV)
Suffer! How is suffering a privilege? It's not unless it is for Jesus. Remember how the early apostles were joyful because they were counted worthy to suffer for the name? (cf. Acts 5:41.) You see, he suffered for us so we could be saved. When we face suffering for the cause of Christ and his Kingdom, we help inspire others to live faithfully in adversity and show to all the genuineness of our faith. So few have anything worthy of their living, dying, or suffering. We have reason for all three: our lives will be caught up in Jesus' victory! (cf. Rom 8:32-39; 1 Cor. 15.)

PRAYER:
Make me courageous, O God! Help me to be faithful in times of trouble and strong in times of persecution, hardship, and suffering. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*Let no corrupt communication proceed out of your mouth, but that which is good to the use of edifying, that it may minister grace unto the hearers.  Ephesians 4:29   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 2, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Favour [is] deceitful, and beauty [is] vain: [but] a woman [that] feareth the LORD, she shall be praised. Give her of the fruit of her hands; and let her own works praise her in the gates.  Proverbs 31:30   (KJV)
Want to find a really good woman? Look for one who honors and reveres the LORD with all of her heart, soul, mind, and strength. Appearance, physical strength, and even personality can change and degrade. A woman whose heart is anchored and enlivened by the presence of God in her life will be a life-long blessing and a woman worthy of our praise, and the praise of her God.

PRAYER:
Father, once again, I want to thank you this week for the important women in my life who helped shape my faith and who helped me find my way to you. Please help me to value godly women in ways that bless them, honor you, and build up your Church. In Jesus' name. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
Whoso boasteth himself of a false gift [is like] clouds and wind without rain. Proverbs 25:14   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 3, 2010*

*Devotional:*
But while he thought on these things, behold, the angel of the Lord appeared unto him in a dream, saying, Joseph, thou son of David, fear not to take unto thee Mary thy wife: for that which is conceived in her is of the Holy Ghost.  Matthew 1:20   (KJV)
Reassurance beyond understanding! That's the beginning of the Christ story for Joseph. What he cannot understand and what he had no part in creating will now be the groundbreaking journey of his own faithful and generous heart. He will be the human daddy to the Savior of the world. He will live the rest of his life knowing that a miracle happened with Mary without his input or involvement. His faith, and God's use of him in this story, should awaken each of us to the incredible possibilities that God may have in store for us. 

PRAYER:
Father, I have long admired Joseph for his trust in you -- a trust that helped him deal with what he could not understand. Now I come, with wild-eyed Joseph excitement and bewilderment to be reminded again of the miracle of your Son and my Savior. Please make him real to me as I seek to know him better. In Jesus' name. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*Praise ye the LORD. Blessed [is] the man [that] feareth the LORD, [that] delighteth greatly in his commandments.  Psalm 112:1   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 4, 2010*

*Devotional:
*And she shall bring forth a son, and thou shalt call his name JESUS: for he shall save his people from their sins.  Matthew 1:21   (KJV)
Jesus. Yeshua. Joshua of the spiritual world. Mary's boy, God's Son, comes to help us tear down the strongholds satan has built in our lives. He comes to bring peace to our troubled spirits and joy to our nights of despair. He comes to not only minister to us and bless us; he comes to do what no one else could do: he comes to deliver us from our sins, those spiritual blemishes, rebellions, mistakes, and transgressions. Praise God! A deliverer who actually conquered what we could not to make us what we could not otherwise be -- pure, perfect, and holy children of God, like him (cf. Col.
1:21-23).

PRAYER:
Thank you, Father, for your forgiveness, cleansing, and transformation given to me by Jesus and the Holy Spirit. In Christ's name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*Put on therefore, as the elect of God, holy and beloved, bowels of mercies, kindness, humbleness of mind, meekness, longsuffering;  Colossians 3:12   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 5, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Now all this was done, that it might be fulfilled which was spoken of the Lord by the prophet, saying, Behold, a virgin shall be with child, and shall bring forth a son, and they shall call his name Emmanuel, which being interpreted is, God with us.  Matthew 1:22-23   (KJV)
God had repeatedly promised it. Men, women, and angels had long anticipated it. Now, in Jesus, it happens. God is with us. Jesus is Immanuel. We live on a visited planet, touched by the very presence of God among us. And it was just as the prophets of old had said.

PRAYER:
LORD God, my heavenly Father, thank you for keeping your promises, especially when it was so incredibly costly for you to do so. I want to know you better, O God, not just as someone I study, but as someone I encounter in my daily life. Please make your presence known as I seek you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
And beside this, giving all diligence, add to your faith virtue; and to virtue knowledge; And to knowledge temperance; and to temperance patience; and to patience godliness; And to godliness brotherly kindness; and to brotherly kindness charity.  2 Peter 1:5-7   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 6, 2010*

*Devotional:
*For I am not ashamed of the gospel of Christ: for it is the power of God unto salvation to every one that believeth; to the Jew first, and also to the Greek.  Romans 1:16   (KJV)
Are you ashamed? Culture tries to make us ashamed about our faith, portraying people of faith as stupid, insensitive, judgmental, and hypocritical. Are you ashamed? Are you willing to share your faith humbly and gently with those who do not know Jesus as their Lord? Are you ashamed? Your hero left heaven to come to earth and risk everything so that you could come home to heaven with him. This Gospel is powerful. This Gospel is transformational. This Gospel, and the salvation it brings, is for all people. So let's not be ashamed; let's be joyous and generous with this incredible gift that we have received.

PRAYER:
Father in heaven, please give me wisdom, sensitivity, and courage to share your wonderful story of grace with those around me who do not know Jesus as their Lord and Savior. In Jesus' name.
Amen.

*Wisdom:
*Dearly beloved, I beseech [you] as strangers and pilgrims, abstain from fleshly lusts, which war against the soul; 1 Peter 2:11   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 8, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Let this mind be in you, which was also in Christ Jesus:  Who, being in the form of God, thought it not robbery to be equal with God:  
Philippians 2:5-6   (KJV)
Jesus did not hang on to his heavenly glory, but surrendered it to save us. Now he asks us to follow his example and share his heart. He wants us to treat each other as he has treated us, thinking of others' needs and God's will before our own. Now that's one revolution I hope I get to see fully happen!

PRAYER:
O Father God, please transform my heart and mind by the power of your Holy Spirit. I want my thoughts to be your thoughts. I want my heart's desire to reflect the passions of your Son. I want my will to be guided by your Spirit. Please forgive my tendency to ruthlessly hang on to my own importance, my own will, and my own self-justification, even when I know it is not right or best. Make my mind more like the mind of your Son. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
Blessed are ye, when [men] shall revile you, and persecute [you], and shall say all manner of evil against you falsely, for my sake.  Matthew 5:11   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 9, 2010*

*Devotional:*
But made himself of no reputation, and took upon him the form of a servant, and was made in the likeness of men: And being found in fashion as a man, he humbled himself, and became obedient unto death, even the death of the cross.  Philippians 2:7-8   (KJV)
Christianity is not for wimps or the faint of heart. Our example is described by words like "made himself of no reputation" ..."servant" ... "humbled himself" ... "became obedient" ... "death on a cross!" That's tough stuff. And that is our example. The story of the Jesus may begin with a sweet child, but it also begins with him being placed where animals ate their food. While it may be powerful and precious, it is not saccharine and fake sentiment. It is about the price paid to redeem and the people who are different because they know their Redeemer.

PRAYER:
Almighty God, loving Father, thank you for placing the Gospel story in the real world where I live. Jesus, thank you for being a Savior who has come into my world and faced its toughest edges. Help me as I learn to be sacrificial, obedient, and humble so that I can be used to help others find your grace. In the name of Jesus, the Lord. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
Blessings [are] upon the head of the just: but violence covereth the mouth of the wicked.  Proverbs 10:6   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 10, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Wherefore God also hath highly exalted him, and given him a name which is above every name:  Philippians 2:9   (KJV)
For Jesus, Graciousness + Guts + Giving + Grit = Glory. Just one of those equations in salvation math that doesn't make much human sense, but from the perspective of faith, it is powerful wisdom. Jesus came to our world because of the graciousness of God. Jesus had the "guts" to leave behind heaven and face the hardships of humanity, and give of himself to serve others. Jesus had the grit to endure the horrors and humiliation of the cross. So God has shared with Jesus his glory and placed him above all others. The apostle Paul wants to remind us that God doesn't forget our sacrifices, our obedience, and our hardships. He does honor them with his pleasure and his glory because Jesus' sacrifice has made us holy!

PRAYER:
Holy Father and Lord God, I believe that Jesus Christ is your Son and my Savior and Lord. I surrender my heart to have no rival interest to the lordship of your Son. Thank you for your wonderful gift of love in him. In Jesus' name. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*See then that ye walk circumspectly, not as fools, but as wise, Redeeming the time, because the days are evil.  Ephesians 5:15-16   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 11, 2010*

*Devotional:
*That at the name of Jesus every knee should bow, of [things] in heaven, and [things] in earth, and [things] under the earth; And [that] every tongue should confess that Jesus Christ [is] Lord, to the glory of God the Father.  Philippians 2:10-11   (KJV)
I love the fact that I do each day what everyone will one day do: bow before the majesty and proclaim the Lordship of Jesus Christ to honor the Father's glory. How wonderful it is to be able to make that proclamation because of grace rather than in fear at the end of a life that has been spent in what is rebellion, denial, and waste.

PRAYER:
Father, I do praise you for the truth about Jesus that will one day be realized fully by everyone who has ever lived. May my life display that truth in the way I treat people today. May my lips suitably proclaim that truth so others can know Jesus as Lord today. In Jesus' name. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
Enter ye in at the strait gate: for wide [is] the gate, and broad [is] the way, that leadeth to destruction, and many there be which go in thereat:  Because strait [is] the gate, and narrow [is] the way, which leadeth unto life, and few there be that find it.  Matthew 7:13-14   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 12, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Salvation [belongeth] unto the LORD: thy blessing [is] upon thy people. Selah.  Psalm 3:8   (KJV)
Deliverance does come from the LORD, the God of Abraham, Isaac, and Jacob, our Father. So we ask him to bless us with his richest and greatest blessings. But, he has already given his people the very greatest blessing, the gift of his Son. Now if we will only acknowledge and appreciate that blessing.

PRAYER:
Thank you, O God, for the salvation you have given me in Jesus. Use me to spread this blessing to others so that the people I know and love will come to know your Son as their Savior and Lord. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*[Let] nothing [be done] through strife or vainglory; but in lowliness of mind let each esteem other better than themselves.  Philippians 2:3   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 13, 2010*

*Devotional:*
For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.   John 3:16   (KJV)
What else is there to say, other than "Praise God!" and "Thank you Jesus!"

PRAYER:
Thank you for loving me with an everlasting love, dear Father. I love you, too, and look forward to sharing the biggest part of my life with you in your presence. In Jesus' name. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*Obey them that have the rule over you, and submit yourselves: for they watch for your souls, as they that must give account, that they may do it with joy, and not with grief: for that [is] unprofitable for you. Hebrews 13:17   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 15, 2010*

*Devotional:*
For God sent not his Son into the world to condemn the world; but that the world through him might be saved.  John 3:17   (KJV)
God is not the big Scrooge in the sky, critically looking down on his flawed children and waiting to condemn those who mess up. Instead, he saw how broken, flawed, and messed up we were and entered our world to save it ... to save us. God's purpose in sending Jesus is our life and our salvation.

PRAYER:
Heavenly Father, deliver me from the sin that entangles my actions and pollutes my heart. Create in me a clean heart and renew a right spirit in me through your Holy Spirit. Thank you for your forgiveness and grace. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*Blessed [be] he that cometh in the name of the LORD: we have blessed you out of the house of the LORD.  Psalm 118:26   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 16, 2010*

*Devotional:*
But whosoever drinketh of the water that I shall give him shall never thirst; but the water that I shall give him shall be in him a well of water springing up into everlasting life.  John 4:14   (KJV)
Water! That precious gift for the tired and thirsty. Water! That essential refreshment we all need. Jesus, however, offers water we don't have to carry or purify. No, this is water that wells up within us. This is the water that the Holy Spirit brings us. This is the water that gives us eternal life that starts now and lasts forever!

PRAYER:
Father, I know Jesus sent the Holy Spirit to live in me when I became a Christian. I ask that my stubborn will and that my sinful desires can be overcome with the Spirit's power, and that my life will display the joy and confidence that your refreshing presence brings. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*Blessed [are] the merciful: for they shall obtain mercy.  Matthew 5:7   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 17, 2010*

*Devotional:*
For I am persuaded, that neither death, nor life, nor angels, nor principalities, nor powers, nor things present, nor things to come, Nor height, nor depth, nor any other creature, shall be able to separate us from the love of God, which is in Christ Jesus our Lord.  Romans 8:38-39   (KJV)
Nothing could keep Jesus from coming to save you and me -- not the distance between heaven and earth, not the difficulty of an unexpected pregnancy for his unmarried mother, not a city full of travelers and parents tired from a long journey, certainly not a maniacal king who sought to snuff out his life, not jeering mobs crying crucify him, not disciples that abandoned him, not soldiers that mocked him, not a scourge that raked his flesh, and not a cross that claimed his physical life. So what makes you think he would let you go or give up on you after his love has captured your heart? 

PRAYER:
Abba Father, help me understand your love more fully. Give me strength to overcome the doubts satan has tried to plant in my heart. Bless me with your gracious power and transform me out of my own weakness into a useful tool for your service. Keep my eyes fixed on the Lord whose hand will not let the waves claim me or let my own doubts destroy me. In Jesus' mighty name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
When a wicked man dieth, [his] expectation shall perish: and the hope of unjust [men] perisheth.  Proverbs 11:7   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 18, 2010*

*Devotional:*
One man esteemeth one day above another: another esteemeth every day [alike]. Let every man be fully persuaded in his own mind.  
Romans 14:5   (KJV)
So often we let personal preference, peer pressure, and concerns about the celebration of certain days, especially holidays, have a divisive effect on our Christian relationships. Bottom line: we're not to try to press our opinion or position on anyone else. We're not to judge another because he doesn't celebrate a special day to the Lord and we're not to judge another because she does celebrate special days. This is a matter of personal conviction that revolves around our desire to please the Lord and to honor him in ways we feel are appropriate. Let's not be so insecure that we have to do what everyone else does or force anyone else to do as we prefer. Instead, let's remember the right angle to take with all things: honor God with everything we are and consider the needs of our brothers and sisters in Christ.

PRAYER:
O Father, please forgive us for fracturing the fellowship of your people based on human observances and our preference about those observances. As for me, Father, please give me courage to honor Christ according to my convictions, but also please give me the wisdom to do so in ways that bless your people and that do not cause division. I know I will never fully succeed at this goal, but I do believe that, with your help, I will find ways to bring you the glory due you and to also maintain my fellowship with your children. Purify my heart in this matter and guide me in the way I need to go. In Jesus' name. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
And whatsoever ye do in word or deed, [do] all in the name of the Lord Jesus, giving thanks to God and the Father by him.  Colossians 3:17   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 19, 2010*

*Devotional:*
And the Word was made flesh, and dwelt among us, (and we beheld his glory, the glory as of the only begotten of the Father,) full of grace and truth.  John 1:148   (KJV)
Jesus is God's message. It wasn't a message contained in a book or given in a vision, or revealed on a mountain to only a watchful few. No, God's message was human flesh, bone, and blood. God's message came and lived among us. He faced our hardship, got our dirt between his toes, felt our disappointments, struggled with our temptations, suffered our treachery, and bled our blood. Yet living in our world, God's message brought us more than truth; he delivered us from death by God's grace.

PRAYER:
Almighty God, thank you for speaking in the past through your prophets. Thank you for inspiring godly men to give us your Scripture. Thank you for making the proclamation of your Word powerful today through the convicting work of the Holy Spirit. May I hear your truth in each of these areas. Most of all, Father, I praise you for speaking your clearest, most profound, and most accessible message in Jesus. Because of Jesus, I know you love me, I know you have cleansed me, and I know I will share heaven with you. Thank you from the bottom of my heart and may my gratitude be seen in the quality and character displayed in my life. In the name of Jesus. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*Confess [your] faults one to another, and pray one for another, that ye may be healed. The effectual fervent prayer of a righteous man availeth much.  James 5:16   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 20, 2010*

*Devotional:
*Therefore let us not sleep, as [do] others; but let us watch and be sober.  1 Thessalonians 5:6   (KJV)
So many sleepwalk through life. They never are awake enough to really live. But we are not going to do that with our lives! We are alive because we know Jesus has come and not only brought us life, but he has also showed us how to live. So we are going to be alert. We are going to be self-controlled. We are going to be fully alive, because we know Jesus' return is imminent and our day of salvation and deliverance is near.

PRAYER:
Forgive me, Heavenly Father, for the times that I have lost my sense of urgency to live for Jesus. Use the Holy Spirit within me to arouse my passions to serve him with my eyes wide open and my heart set on great and heavenly things. I know you can, and will, do more than I can ask or imagine, but please, awaken me to dream great dreams and imagine great things for your glory. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
Many [are] the afflictions of the righteous: but the LORD delivereth him out of them all.  Psalm 34:19   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 22, 2010*

*Devotional:*
For our light affliction, which is but for a moment, worketh for us a far more exceeding [and] eternal weight of glory;  2 Corinthians 4:17   (KJV)
Life can be very tough. Eventually, our bodies are going to die. In the process of living, we're going to face some very difficult circumstances and going to experience some awful pain. But, as bad as life's hard realities can be, we are headed for an eternal glory beyond our imagining. Life's difficulties simply can't compare to this glory that awaits us. Our pain is temporary. The things that cause our pain are temporary. The treatments, the prescriptions, the therapies, the surgeries, the setbacks are all temporary. All these things that we have seen and experienced are passing. But our eternal glory, our indescribable bliss, that wonderful future that we cannot yet see, is eternal ... forever ... incorruptible ... and reserved for us, God's precious children!

PRAYER:
Dear God, my Abba Father, please be with me during the painful and difficult passages of my life. Help me keep my heart fixed on what is unseen. In addition, dear Father, I want to pray that you please be present in the lives of the following people I love (call the names of everyone that is near and dear to you)... Please grant them healing. If not healing, dear Father, please pour your love into their hearts through the Holy Spirit and give them rugged perseverance and indestructible hope. Help them see your glory. In Jesus' name. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
And let us not be weary in well doing: for in due season we shall reap, if we faint not.  Galatians 6:9   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 23, 2010*

*Devotional:
*Open thy mouth, judge righteously, and plead the cause of the poor and needy.  Proverbs 31:9   (KJV)
"No room in the inn!" "Placed him in a manger!" So often we play favorites with the rich, beautiful, powerful, and prestigous. Isn't it interesting that God revealed himself as the defender of the widow, the orphan, and the alien and then entered the world as the child of a Jewish carpenter and a young virgin from a small town? God wants us to notice those in need around us. He wants it to be more than an annual good gesture at Christmas. He wants us to be advocates for the folks like Joseph, Mary, and Jesus. We're not just told to be fair; we're told to defend and to plead the rights of those in need. When we do, we do it for him (see Matthew 25). 

PRAYER:
Make me more aware, Holy Father, of those around me who need your love and grace. Make me your instrument to defend them and to serve them. Open my eyes to see Jesus in the faces of those in need. In the name of my Savior, Jesus, Savior of all peoples, I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
As righteousness [tendeth] to life: so he that pursueth evil [pursueth it] to his own death.  Proverbs 11:19   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 24, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Turn us again, O LORD God of hosts, cause thy face to shine; and we shall be saved.  Psalm 80:19   (KJV)
In the days of Jesus' birth, there was a group of devout and lowly people who still looked for God's redemption. They knew that salvation could not, and would not, come without great cost -- not just to themselves, but also to God. Isaiah had hinted about this in his Servant Songs (see Isaiah 53). They had experienced it in their own history. So with honest hearts, they confessed that they didn't have the power to bring salvation and deliverance. This power had to come from God and had to be released to people who were seeking God's transformation in their lives. They needed to ask God for it! They needed to seek his face, his presence, in their daily lives. So must we!

PRAYER:
O LORD, God of heaven and earth, Ruler of all creation, I praise you. I praise you for your power and glory. I praise you for your wisdom and creativity. I praise you for your mercy and righteousness. I praise you because you alone are worthy of my praise. O LORD, you alone can bring me full salvation. Please, shine your face upon me. Please, make your presence known in my life. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
Be ye therefore followers of God, as dear children; And walk in love, as Christ also hath loved us, and hath given himself for us an offering and a sacrifice to God for a sweetsmelling savour.  Ephesians 5:1-2   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 25, 2010*

*Devotional:
*Be it known unto you therefore, men [and] brethren, that through this man is preached unto you the forgiveness of sins: And by him all that believe are justified from all things, from which ye could not be justified by the law of Moses.  Acts 13:38-39   (KJV)
Law couldn't do it. Animal sacrifices couldn't do it. Piety couldn't do it. Religious practices couldn't do it. Only Jesus can bring full forgiveness of sins. Only Jesus can make us fully righteous and holy. Forgiveness and righteousness come through him.

PRAYER:
Holy and Righteous Father, God Almighty, I confess that your Son is my Savior and Lord, Jesus Christ. I thank you Jesus for being my Lord and paying the price for my sins. I ask, blessed Holy Spirit, that you help me fashion Jesus' character and compassion in my life. In Jesus' name I ask for this blessing. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
Happy [is he] that [hath] the God of Jacob for his help, whose hope [is] in the LORD his God: Which made heaven, and earth, the sea, and all that therein [is]: which keepeth truth for ever:  Psalm 146:5-6   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 26, 2010*

*Devotional:
*And it shall come to pass, [that] whosoever shall call on the name of the Lord shall be saved. (v.40-41) And with many other words did he testify and exhort, saying, Save yourselves from this untoward generation.  Then they that gladly received his word were baptized: and the same day there were added [unto them] about three thousand souls.  Acts 2:21, 40-41   (KJV)
Call on the name of the Lord! Proclaim him as your risen Lord! Share with him in baptism as the first Christians did. Have God add you to his holy people. Know that Jesus will save you from the corruption that plagues our world and so many of our lives. You see, God sent Jesus to save, redeem, restore, and bless. Share in the joy of that salvation. Don't wait! Today is the day of salvation! Share in it. Rejoice in it. Pass it on to others. Christ our King has come to bring his salvation to all!

PRAYER:
Father, thank you for sending Jesus the first time to die for my sins! Thank you for sending Jesus into my heart to comfort and to strengthen me and to work on my life! Thank you most of all for my salvation. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*Blessed [are] the pure in heart: for they shall see God.  Matthew 5:8   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 27, 2010*

*Devotional:
*And Joseph also went up from Galilee, out of the city of Nazareth, into Judaea, unto the city of David, which is called Bethlehem; (because he was of the house and lineage of David To be taxed with Mary his espoused wife, being great with child.  Luke 2:4-5   (KJV)
For the next few days, let's journey with Joseph and Mary as they experience the incredible grace of God. These verses give us the basics: they took a trip south from their home town, they went to Bethlehem which was King David's city, they were "betrothed" or pledged in marriage but not yet fully married, Mary was pregnant, and they were going there to register with the Roman government.
Intrigue and scandal ripple between the lines of this straightforward account. Promise and fulfillment are strongly suggested with the connection. Faithfulness through the midst of storm is demonstrated. A real historical context for everyday people is made with the presence of a Roman census. Scandal, promise, faithfulness, and history collide. Jesus enters our world very much in a place where we find ourselves -- a place of hope and dreams marred by scandal, disappointment, travel, and bureaucracy. He will be a people's Messiah. We know it even before the story of his birth is told. It makes us love him and appreciate him more. God has chosen to enter our world as one of us, not as some pristine and untouched alien from beyond. This is a Messiah we can reach and follow. This Jesus is one of us.

PRAYER:
Holy and loving God, thank you for the gift of Jesus. Thank you that he entered our messy world with all its contradictions, ironies, and conflicts. Thank you for not being aloof or immune to our struggles. Thank you for Jesus, in whose name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*But he [was] wounded for our transgressions, [he was] bruised for our iniquities: the chastisement of our peace [was] upon him; and with his stripes we are healed.  Isaiah 53:5   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 29, 2010*

*Devotional:
*And so it was, that, while they were there, the days were accomplished that she should be delivered. And she brought forth her firstborn son, and wrapped him in swaddling clothes, and laid him in a manger; because there was no room for them in the inn.  Luke 2:6-7   (KJV)
Jesus entered our world in the most normal of ways for a child: the time came, his mother gave birth, he was wrapped in soft cloth, and he was placed in a crib. Only this was the Son of God who was born. His crib was a corncrib where animals ate, not a baby’s crib. His room was a stable because there was no room for him. It wasn’t just normal; it was common, even below average conditions for his birth. Can you imagine? The Holy God who created everything enters our world as a baby to share our way of life as one of us. Why? He loves us and wants us to come home to him. Incredible! Incredible story. Incredible love. Incredible God!

PRAYER:
O LORD God Almighty, how can I ever show you how much the gift of your Son means to me? I am struck with wonder and joy that you should love me in this incredible way. Please accept my praise and adoration for both you and your Son. Praise to you, loving Father, for your indescribable gift! In Jesus' name. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
To wit, that God was in Christ, reconciling the world unto himself, not imputing their trespasses unto them; and hath committed unto us the word of reconciliation. Now then we are ambassadors for Christ, as though God did beseech [you] by us: we pray [you] in Christ's stead, be ye reconciled to God. For he hath made him [to be] sin for us, who knew no sin; that we might be made the righteousness of God in him.  2 Corinthians 5:19-21   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 30, 2010*

*Devotional:*
And the angel said unto them, Fear not: for, behold, I bring you good tidings of great joy, which shall be to all people.  Luke 2:10   (KJV)
Don't be afraid! What can cast away all fear in the presence of God's glorious messengers? The joy of knowing that God has come to earth to bring an end to sin and Satan's curse and to bring salvation to all people! Fear must not master our hearts when we know that God has broken through every barrier to reach us with his overwhelming grace.

PRAYER:
I praise you, Almighty God, for the gift of joy that chases away all fear. Fill my heart with that joy and fill my mind with wonder as I try to comprehend your love for me. Stir me to greater concern for those who have not heard, or who have not yet accepted, your offer of grace in your Son Jesus, in whose name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*Boast not thyself of to morrow; for thou knowest not what a day may bring forth.  Proverbs 27:1   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 31, 2010*

*Devotional:
*For unto you is born this day in the city of David a Saviour, which is Christ the Lord.  Luke 2:11   (KJV)
Look at all this verse tells us. Jesus is a descendant of David, the eternal king of promise. He is Savior of all peoples. He is Christ, the Messiah, the promised hope of Israel. He is Lord, the Savior of all people. The real question is whether we have decided that Jesus means all those things to us today. If he is not your Savior today, why not let him be? And if he is, then with whom do you need to share his grace?

PRAYER:
Father, I praise you for sending Jesus to me as my Lord and Savior. Help me as I seek to share your grace and his story with those I love. Please bless the following people (call them by name) with whom I want to share the story of Jesus .... In the precious name of the Savior, I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
My help [cometh] from the LORD, which made heaven and earth. He will not suffer thy foot to be moved: he that keepeth thee will not slumber. Behold, he that keepeth Israel shall neither slumber nor sleep.  Psalm 121:2-4   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 1, 2010*

*Devotional:
*Glory to God in the highest, and on earth peace, good will toward men.  Luke 2:14   (KJV)
There is only one proper response for God's gift of Jesus -- our praise and adoration. God's love, grace, favor, blessing, forgiveness, mercy, and salvation come to us through the incredible gift of Jesus. How can we not praise him? How can our hearts remain still and voices remain silent before such an incredible God? They can't and won't! Let's see any present-day refusal of hearts and voices to respond as a reminder that we need to reach as many as possible before every knee bows and every tongue confesses that Jesus is Lord to the glory of the Father!

PRAYER:
Father, you are glorious. Your grace is marvelous. Your gift of Jesus is magnificent. All praise to you for sharing your glory and grace with us by sending Jesus, in whose name I offer you my praise. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
Blessed [is] the man that trusteth in the LORD, and whose hope the LORD is.  Jeremiah 17:7   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 2, 2010*

*Devotional:
*And the shepherds returned, glorifying and praising God for all the things that they had heard and seen, as it was told unto them.  Luke 2:20   (KJV)
Can you imagine the shepherds returning to their flocks after the night they had? They had seen God's glory. They had experienced the presence of angels. They had seen the newborn King, the promised Messiah, the Savior of the world. Even more amazing, it was just as they had been told. As amazing as the angel's words of announcement had been, they were gloriously fulfilled. In addition to all that Jesus was at the moment of his birth, he is also the absolute answer to God's greatest promises and the greatest assurance that God keeps his word. Incredibly, God had chosen shepherds, unnamed to us and unimportant to their peers, to be the witnesses and participants in God's glorious story of salvation. It is our Father's way of reminding us that no matter who we are, Jesus came for us because we are important to him!

PRAYER:
Lord God Almighty, I can only imagine what it was like for those shepherds who experienced your glory. However, dear Father, I do know how much Jesus means to me. I praise you for loving me and reaching my heart with your grace. Sanctify me and make me righteous through the work of your Holy Spirit as I seek to live my life in appreciation for all that you have done for me. In Jesus'
glorious name. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*Iron sharpeneth iron; so a man sharpeneth the countenance of his friend.  Proverbs 27:17   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 3, 2010*

*Devotional:*
No man hath seen God at any time; the only begotten Son, which is in the bosom of the Father, he hath declared [him].  John 1:18   (KJV)
Jesus is God's greatest message. He not only proclaims and declares God's love, mercy, and grace; he has made it known. Only Jesus can display God to us fully, for he is one with the Father. Yet when we "see" Jesus ministering in the Gospels, we see God. If we want to know how God feels about us, all we have to do is look at how Jesus ministers to others. If we want to know what God would do for us, we can notice what Jesus does to bless others. Jesus is our window to the Father's heart. So as this year winds down, and as you stand in the afterglow of Christmas come and gone, why not make a commitment to get to know Jesus better in this coming year by spending more time with him in the Gospels (Matthew, Mark, Luke, and John)? If you do, you will better know God!

PRAYER:
Thank you, Father, for giving me a window to your heart through the life and ministry of Jesus. Please bless me as I seek to know you better by knowing, understanding, and following Jesus more passionately. I pray in the name of your Son, Jesus Christ, my Lord. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
For the LORD, the God of Israel, saith that he hateth putting away: for [one] covereth violence with his garment, saith the LORD of hosts: therefore take heed to your spirit, that ye deal not treacherously.  Malachi 2:16   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 5, 2010*

*Devotional:*
He came unto his own, and his own received him not.  John 1:11   (KJV)
Jesus came to his own things -- the world he had created and the land he had promised his people -- and his very own people did not receive him. Sometimes we are blinded by our desires and dreams for Jesus and we really miss what he wants for us and from us. Let's not let the following be true in our lives. "Jesus came to me, but I wasn't ready to receive him. I had other things I wanted to do and other things I wanted to experience before I fully surrendered my heart to him." Each time we put off surrendering our will to Jesus, each time we push him away as Lord, we allow our hearts to harden and it becomes easier and easier to push him away. Now, while our hearts are still attentive to his grace, let's renew our commitment to him afresh and completely offer him our hearts and lives for his glory and grace. 

PRAYER:
Holy God, I surrender my heart to your will. Precious Jesus, now more than ever in my life, I recognize you as my Lord and want to serve you with my life. Please forgive me for the times that I have resisted your leading or turned away from your demands. I know you left everything, and gave up everything, to save me. So now, please mold me into the person you want me to be and use me in ways that bless others and bring you glory. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*And the Word was made flesh, and dwelt among us, (and we beheld his glory, the glory as of the only begotten of the Father,) full of grace and truth.  John 1:14   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 6, 2010*

*Devotional:*
But as many as received him, to them gave he power to become the sons of God, [even] to them that believe on his name:  John 1:12   (KJV)
Isn't it incredible that we are called children of God!? But that is exactly what we are! (cf. 1 John 3:1-3.) We are God's children. Our Father created the universe with its billions and billions of heavenly bodies. Our Father paints a new sunset every day and chases away the darkness every morning. Our Father not only loves us, but he also claims us as his own and will bring us to his eternal home. Why? Because we heard his message in Jesus. Because we received his grace offered in his Son. Incredible! Glorious! Grace!

PRAYER:
Abba Father, thank you for claiming me as your child through Jesus, in whose name I praise and thank you. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
Blessed [are] the peacemakers: for they shall be called the children of God.  Matthew 5:9   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 7, 2010*

*Devotional:*
So teach [us] to number our days, that we may apply [our] hearts unto wisdom.  Psalms 90:12   (KJV)
So often we look up and time has passed us by. The things we promised ourselves we'd accomplish and the deeds we told others we'd do get left undone. Before we know it, days have become weeks, and weeks months, and months years. We find ourselves unable to do what we once assumed we could do any time we wanted. We must ask the Spirit of God to help us see and seize the opportunities the LORD places in our path.

PRAYER:
Father, I confess that so often I leave undone what needs to be done. Please help me see your plans in each of my days and live in a way which not only honors you, but also blesses those you want me to reach. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
Wherefore gird up the loins of your mind, be sober, and hope to the end for the grace that is to be brought unto you at the revelation of Jesus Christ;  1 Peter 1:13   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 8, 2010*

*Devotional:*
For the grace of God that bringeth salvation hath appeared to all men, Teaching us that, denying ungodliness and worldly lusts, we should live soberly, righteously, and godly, in this present world;  Titus 2:11-12   (KJV)
In a world which has no absolutes, in a world in search of moral standards, salvation by the costly grace of God beckons us to change our lifestyles in response to God's grace. Anyone who receives grace and refuses to pursue righteousness demonstrates his/her ignorance or hardness of heart. In our day, in our time, as in all times, to be saved means to pursue righteousness -- not so that we may earn our salvation, but so that God's saving grace will not be fruitless in us.

PRAYER:
Holy Father, I confess that I live in a confusing time. Satan is always distorting the distinction between right and wrong, good and evil, moral and immoral. Because you have been so gracious with me, may my life today and every day reflect the righteousness you gave me through Jesus. "May the words of my mouth and the thoughts of my heart, be pleasing in your sight, my Rock and my Redeemer." Through Jesus, my atoning sacrifice I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*For where two or three are gathered together in my name, there am I in the midst of them.  Matthew 18:20   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 9, 2010*

*Devotional:
*He hath shewed thee, O man, what [is] good; and what doth the LORD require of thee, but to do justly, and to love mercy, and to walk humbly with thy God?  Micah 6:8   (KJV)
God's desires for us are not hard to discern. He wants to bless us with salvation. The incredible gift of his Son is powerful testimony to this truth. But salvation from sin and death is not something he wants to happen in our lives just once. He wants our lives to daily reflect his salvation and to share it with others. When we act justly, pursue mercy in our relationships, and honor him with our worship from a humble heart, then we are responding to his salvation as he desires.

PRAYER:
Almighty and compassionate Father, as I embrace this New Year, help my eyes see what your heart sees. Teach me to hate sin and to be merciful to all who need mercy. Teach me to know truth and act fairly, while hating abuse and exploitation. Through your Spirit, stir me to reflect on the great distance between your holy majesty and my inconsistent character. Make me wholly your child, I pray, in Jesus name. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
Ye shall walk in all the ways which the LORD your God hath commanded you, that ye may live, and [that it may be] well with you, and [that] ye may prolong [your] days in the land which ye shall possess.  Deuteronomy 5:33   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 10, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Wash you, make you clean; put away the evil of your doings from before mine eyes; cease to do evil; Learn to do well; seek judgment, relieve the oppressed, judge the fatherless, plead for the widow.  Isaiah 1:16-17   (KJV)
Do you find it easy to replace service to those in need with religious rituals? I know I do! But God wants us to not get so caught up in talking about him and celebrating his deeds, that we forget we're suppose to care for others like he does. Whether it is Jesus defining his ministry in Luke 4:18-19 or James talking about the kind of piety that pleases God (Jas. 1:26-27), we must realize true faith is treating others as God would. Today's verse defines what God does and instructs us to live in the same way.

PRAYER:
O Great God of all comfort, open my eyes today to see those who need your love and give me the attentiveness, time, and compassion to serve them. May Jesus' work be seen in my life today. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*[[To the chief Musician, A Psalm of David.]] The heavens declare the glory of God; and the firmament sheweth his handywork.  Psalm 19:1   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 12, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Wherefore gird up the loins of your mind, be sober, and hope to the end for the grace that is to be brought unto you at the revelation of Jesus Christ;  1 Peter 1:13   (KJV)
When Jesus came the first time, he came to reveal God. (John 1:18) As wonderful, powerful, and gracious as He was in His earthly ministry, He did not fully reveal all who He is. Our hope is tied to His return. When He comes this time, He won't come to reveal God, but to reveal Himself -- the conquering Lord, the Rider on the white horse. Every knee will bow. We will get to see Him as He really and fully is -- Immanuel in power and grace, triumphant in every way. When we set our hope on Jesus' grace when He returns, we can be confidently ready for active service to our King today. We can live under His leadership with obedience and praise today.

PRAYER:
O Almighty God, I long for the day when I get to see Jesus face to face coming with the angels in power. Until that time, fasten my heart in hope to the glory Jesus will share with me on that day, and please empower me to live as one who knows that victory is mine in Jesus. Jesus, through your powerful name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
They shall hunger no more, neither thirst any more; neither shall the sun light on them, nor any heat. For the Lamb which is in the midst of the throne shall feed them, and shall lead them unto living fountains of waters: and God shall wipe away all tears from their eyes.  
Revelation 7:16-17   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 13, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Be ye therefore followers of God, as dear children; And walk in love, as Christ also hath loved us, and hath given himself for us an offering and a sacrifice to God for a sweetsmelling savour.  Ephesians 5:1-2   (KJV)
Imitation is the most sincere form of flattery. If we are to sincerely flatter God by being like him, imitation may be the most costly form of flattery as well. You see, love for God is never something that occurs just in our minds or our hearts. Love is something we do for another -- it is action. John said that we must love with more than our talk; we must show our love through our deeds. (1 John 3:18) This kind of genuine love means that we give ourselves up -- what we want, our rights, our desires -- to honor God and serve others. This is a kind of love that can change the world, or a marriage, or a family. This is the kind of love that God has given to us! Now let's imitate our Father in the way we love.

PRAYER:
Abba Father, I will never fully understand how you could love me so much that you would allow your son to die for me, as my sacrifice. Please help me love others sacrificially. I know the power to do this is not within me, so please pour your love into my heart so that I may share that love with others. Through Jesus, my brother and my sacrifice, I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
But they that wait upon the LORD shall renew [their] strength; they shall mount up with wings as eagles; they shall run, and not be weary; [and] they shall walk, and not faint.  Isaiah 40:31   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 14, 2010*

*Devotional:
*Seek good, and not evil, that ye may live: and so the LORD, the God of hosts, shall be with you, as ye have spoken. Hate the evil, and love the good, and establish judgment in the gate: it may be that the LORD God of hosts will be gracious unto the remnant of Joseph.  Amos 5:14-15   (KJV)
A whole bunch of folks claim that God is on their side. In reality, the important question is whether we are on God's side! That's determined more by what we seek and do rather than what we think and say. God longs to be with us, but he will not sacrifice his character to extend us cheap grace -- a grace that does not call us to be like him and live with Jesus as our Lord. He's looking for believers who put their character where their mouths are and work to bring goodness to their world, culture, and legal systems.

PRAYER:
Most Holy God, your righteousness and holiness are beyond me. I know that my best efforts are only vain attempts to attain them. Yet I long, dear Father, to be more like you in every way that it is humanly possible. Let me know of your presence with me as I seek after you, your character, and your goodness in my life. Teach me to be revolted by the things you call evil. In the name of Jesus the Righteous One I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
That he would grant you, according to the riches of his glory, to be strengthened with might by his Spirit in the inner man; That Christ may dwell in your hearts by faith; that ye, being rooted and grounded in love,  Ephesians 3:16-17   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 15, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Lay not up for yourselves treasures upon earth, where moth and rust doth corrupt, and where thieves break through and steal: But lay up for yourselves treasures in heaven, where neither moth nor rust doth corrupt, and where thieves do not break through nor steal:  
Matthew 6:19-20   (KJV)
Where do you hide your heart? What we most value is where we will find our heart. So it is an important question. You see, we can treasure riches, control, security, and relationships. Jesus reminds us that it is only by turning loose of the things that most of us keep as our treasures that we find what is truly treasure indeed.

PRAYER:
Majestic Father, I pray that out of the riches of your grace, you may help me find my treasure in you and nothing else. Today, I want to offer you all that I am and have, so that my life will be lived for your glory. In the name of Jesus, my example and treasure I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*So God created man in his [own] image, in the image of God created he him; male and female created he them.  Genesis 1:27   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 16, 2010*

*Devotional:*
But as he which hath called you is holy, so be ye holy in all manner of conversation; Because it is written, Be ye holy; for I am holy.  
1 Peter 1:15-16   (KJV)
"Holy" is one of those words we generally associate with the "stained glass ghetto" -- a word only "church folks" use. That may be true, but it's still a great concept. Every kid knows that you don't eat hot dogs and potato chips on china. Mom's china is reserved for "special company" or "special occasions." Hot dogs are for paper plates and every day, china is for special events. When God is calling us to be holy, he's calling us to be china -- something special just for him, and as Peter emphasizes, just like him.

PRAYER:
Holy Lord, God Almighty, I come before you knowing how great the distance is between your holiness and my commonness. I thank you for making me holy through the sacrifice of Jesus and by sending your Holy Spirit to live inside of me. Please receive my life today as a holy offering to you. I pray in the name of Jesus, the pioneer and perfecter of my faith. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
How precious also are thy thoughts unto me, O God! how great is the sum of them!  Psalm 139:17   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 17, 2010*

*Devotional:
*I called upon the LORD in distress: the LORD answered me, [and set me] in a large place. The LORD [is] on my side; I will not fear: what can man do unto me?  Psalm 118:5-6   (KJV)
The first four months of the year have been a trying time for people I care about. Maybe it's been that way for you or those you love. My prayer for you, and for them, is that they may know the comfort of God's presence. Whether it's the popular little poem "Footprints" or the familiar "Yea though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil for thou art with me," the presence of the Lord is absolutely vital to standing up against our anguish! The Lord does long to be with us, especially at those moments when we feel most alone. He told us that by experiencing anguish, alone, by himself on the cross. 

PRAYER:
I am thankful, O God, that you refused to be God from a safe distance. Because you came and felt what it was like to be abandoned, forsaken, and alone, I know I can trust that I will never be forsaken by you. Please give me a clearer sense of your presence with me in my life today, I pray through Jesus. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*Great [is] the LORD, and greatly to be praised; and his greatness [is] unsearchable.  Psalm 145:3   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 19, 2010*

*Devotional:
*For ye are all the children of God by faith in Christ Jesus. For as many of you as have been baptized into Christ have put on Christ. There is neither Jew nor Greek, there is neither bond nor free, there is neither male nor female: for ye are all one in Christ Jesus. And if ye [be] Christ's, then are ye Abraham's seed, and heirs according to the promise.  Galatians 3:26-29   (KJV)
One. Basic, simple, and easy to understand. When we become Christians through faith and baptism into Christ, we are made one with all other Christians around the world. Race, gender, and social status are gone. All that's left is One, the One, Jesus. Our lives are his and thus are connected to each other. Our destination is the same, heaven. Our family is the church. No barriers. No closed doors. We are one. 

PRAYER:
Abba Father, thank you for adopting me into your family. May we be one on earth now, as we will be when we are all together around your throne in heaven. I pray for unity among all those who call upon your name and share your Spirit so the world may know there is a solution to conflict, strife and division. Through Jesus our Savior, I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
And all things [are] of God, who hath reconciled us to himself by Jesus Christ, and hath given to us the ministry of reconciliation; To wit, that God was in Christ, reconciling the world unto himself, not imputing their trespasses unto them; and hath committed unto us the word of reconciliation.  2 Corinthians 5:18-19   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 20, 2010*

*Devotional:*
To wit, that God was in Christ, reconciling the world unto himself, not imputing their trespasses unto them; and hath committed unto us the word of reconciliation. Now then we are ambassadors for Christ, as though God did beseech [you] by us: we pray [you] in Christ's stead, be ye reconciled to God.  2 Corinthians 5:19-20   (KJV)
The price has been paid. The ransom is provided. God's judgment was averted, not because of anything we did to appease him, but by his own sacrifice of Jesus for our sins. If God has gone to such great links to reconcile us to himself and adopt us into his family, how can we refuse? We must not! Father God, we offer you our hearts!

PRAYER:
O Gracious God, I know my sin has broken your heart and offended your holiness. Words, therefore, cannot communicate my thankfulness to you. You were hurt by my sin and yet provided a sacrifice to redeem me from it and reconcile me back to you. I praise you for your grace, thank you for your love, and promise to share your mercy. Through Jesus my sacrifice I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
Wherefore, holy brethren, partakers of the heavenly calling, consider the Apostle and High Priest of our profession, Christ Jesus;  
Hebrews 3:1   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 21, 2010*

*Devotional:*
If a man say, I love God, and hateth his brother, he is a liar: for he that loveth not his brother whom he hath seen, how can he love God whom he hath not seen? And this commandment have we from him, That he who loveth God love his brother also.  1 John 4:20-21   (KJV)
Love! The word can mean anything. Many in the Christian community have tried to define it by a dictionary or lexicon, not realizing the key word for love, agape, is defined by action. Before Christians got a hold of agape, it meant the same thing our word today does: just about anything! But if you read 1 John, you see what love is by what God does. God demonstrates his love. He asks us to do the same for our brothers and sisters. Love must be more than talk; it must be genuinely demonstrated in action!

PRAYER:
Precious Father, you have so graciously shared your love with me. I must confess, in my heart I intend to love others as you do, but my intentions often get washed away with "busy-ness" or timidity. Father, through your Spirit, prompt me to show my love to others in actions rather than just thought and talk. Through Jesus, your greatest demonstration of love I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*Every good gift and every perfect gift is from above, and cometh down from the Father of lights, with whom is no variableness, neither shadow of turning.  James 1:17   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 22, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Then said Jesus to those Jews which believed on him, If ye continue in my word, [then] are ye my disciples indeed; And ye shall know the truth, and the truth shall make you free.  John 8:31-32   (KJV)
There are few things more coveted than freedom. People die for it. People pray for it. People strive for it. True freedom comes from knowing truth. Knowing truth ultimately comes by living in obedience to Jesus. Truth is not just something you think about or believe. Truth is something you do, you live. Jesus' teaching often ends with the exclamation: Blessed are you who do these things! Only by doing will we ever know the truth that liberates us.

PRAYER:
To the only true God be glory, honor, power and praise. Father I seek not only your presence in my daily life, but also your pleasure in the choices I make. Please teach me more of your truth as I pledge to live today in obedience to your word and your will. Through Jesus the living Word I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
For all the gods of the nations [are] idols: but the LORD made the heavens.  Psalm 96:5   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 23, 2010*

*Devotional:*
[This] I say then, Walk in the Spirit, and ye shall not fulfil the lust of the flesh.  Galatians 5:16   (KJV)
I don't want you to think about an orange rhinoceros flying with blue wings. Now quit. I don't want you to think about it anymore. You know there is no such thing as an orange rhino that flies, much less one that flies on blue wings. Of course the point is simple: the more we try to not do something, the more we focus on it and insure we do what we are not supposed to do. That's why the gift of the Holy Spirit is so important. He enables and empowers us to move beyond our sin -- not by focusing on it and refusing it, but by enriching us and "distracting" us with the important things of God.

PRAYER:
Abba Father, I thank you so much for your Holy Spirit that lives in me and is now interceding with you for me. Please fill me with your Spirit so that my life more nearly reflects your will and focuses on your concerns. Through Jesus, who poured out your Spirit upon me at my baptism, I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
[Let] love be without dissimulation. Abhor that which is evil; cleave to that which is good.  Romans 12:9   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 24, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Do all things without murmurings and disputings: That ye may be blameless and harmless, the sons of God, without rebuke, in the midst of a crooked and perverse nation, among whom ye shine as lights in the world; Holding forth the word of life; that I may rejoice in the day of Christ, that I have not run in vain, neither laboured in vain.  Philippians 2:14-16   (KJV)
Stars. They've always been a source of constant hope for God's people. "Your descendants will be like the stars," God told Abraham. "When I see the stars, what is man that you are mindful of him?" the Psalms ask. The Wise men from the East followed a star to Jesus. Luke reminds us that Jesus was a star of morning light come to us from heaven to shine on those in darkness. And now, we're stars. God's points of light in the dark sky of the universe. So let's make today a day where our light shines God's glory to a dark world around us.

PRAYER:
Almighty God, the incredible expanse of your universe, with its billions of stars, exceeds my limited comprehension. But I thank you for calling me to be a place of light in the dark world around me and I pledge to shine your light today in the lives of all those I might. Through the name of the Bright and Morning Star I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*Whom God hath raised up, having loosed the pains of death: because it was not possible that he should be holden of it.  Acts 2:24   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 26, 2010*

*Devotional:
*There hath no temptation taken you but such as is common to man: but God [is] faithful, who will not suffer you to be tempted above that ye are able; but will with the temptation also make a way to escape, that ye may be able to bear [it].  1 Corinthians 10:13   (KJV)
TEMPTATION ... We've all been there. Satan's silver bullet designed just for us personally. "No one will ever know; besides it won't hurt anybody!" some mysterious voice sounding like our own whispers. Even if those two statements were true, and they never really are, it would matter because something inside of us caved in to what we knew was wrong. One line of defense is to simply remind ourselves we are not alone in this temptation -- others have faced it and conquered it, so we can too, by God's help and the power of his Holy Spirit.

PRAYER:
Most Holy Father, guard my heart from temptation and my life from sin. I want to serve you with wholehearted devotion. Forgive me for my past sin, and by your grace and through your word, strengthen me with your Holy Spirit so that I may overcome the temptations that Satan uses to separate me from you. Through my Protector and Redeemer I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
Forsake her not, and she shall preserve thee: love her, and she shall keep thee.  Proverbs 4:6   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 27, 2010*

*Devotional:
*Therefore all things whatsoever ye would that men should do to you, do ye even so to them: for this is the law and the prophets.  Matthew 7:12   (KJV)
The Golden Rule -- golden because it's genuine, lasting, and valuable. Imagine how different our world would be if we practiced this principle -- not just in our "church life," but in our daily life ... with our family, ... with our coworkers and employer, ... with the people we manage, ... with the folks on the freeway and in the neighborhoods where we drive, ... toward the waiters and waitresses who serve us. What a wonderfully different world it would be if the Golden Rule were to be practiced. I think I'll start changing my world with it today! How about you?

PRAYER:
Generous Father, you have blessed me with so many rich and wonderful gifts. I can never ever adequately express to you the thanks you deserve. One thing I want you to know, dear Father, is that I especially appreciate the way you have treated me with grace and not with justice or judgment. Give me the power to do the same with the people my life touches this week. In Jesus' name I pray.
Amen.

*Wisdom:*
Go from the presence of a foolish man, when thou perceivest not [in him] the lips of knowledge.  Proverbs 14:7   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 28, 2010*

*Devotional:
*My brethren, count it all joy when ye fall into divers temptations; Knowing [this], that the trying of your faith worketh patience.  
James 1:2-3   (KJV)
"Hang in there!" There are few traits more important than perseverance. Most important accomplishments in life happen because of perseverance. Most "luck" occurs when we've persevered long enough for the "magical moment" to come along -- in other words, I don't believe in luck. Edison said it best: life's greatest feats, the world's greatest discoveries, his own most fantastic inventions are "1% inspiration and 99% perspiration." "Hang in there!" and see the glory of God come through in you, not because of luck, but because of God's grace, love, and Providence!

PRAYER:
Unchangeable and Unshakeable God, through the friends you have sent into my life and by the power of your gift, the Holy Spirit, help me to stand up under trial and prove my character true with perseverance when under fire. Give my faith courage and endurance so that my life shows forth your enduring strength. I pray in the name of him who remained faithful even unto death, Jesus Christ my Lord. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
The fear of the LORD [is] to hate evil: pride, and arrogancy, and the evil way, and the froward mouth, do I hate.  Proverbs 8:13   (KJV)


----------



## mezzogirl

baddison said:


> *April 27, 2010*
> 
> *Devotional:*
> Therefore all things whatsoever ye would that men should do to you, do ye even so to them: for this is the law and the prophets. Matthew 7:12 (KJV)
> The Golden Rule -- golden because it's genuine, lasting, and valuable. Imagine how different our world would be if we practiced this principle -- not just in our "church life," but in our daily life ... with our family, ... with our coworkers and employer, ... with the people we manage, ... with the folks on the freeway and in the neighborhoods where we drive, ... toward the waiters and waitresses who serve us. What a wonderfully different world it would be if the Golden Rule were to be practiced. I think I'll start changing my world with it today! How about you?
> 
> PRAYER:
> Generous Father, you have blessed me with so many rich and wonderful gifts. I can never ever adequately express to you the thanks you deserve. One thing I want you to know, dear Father, is that I especially appreciate the way you have treated me with grace and not with justice or judgment. Give me the power to do the same with the people my life touches this week. In Jesus' name I pray.
> Amen.
> 
> *Wisdom:*
> Go from the presence of a foolish man, when thou perceivest not [in him] the lips of knowledge. Proverbs 14:7 (KJV)


 
*I have a couple of co-workers that sometimes operate in foolishness (basically their words) but always come around.  How would you encourage them to not be in your presence so much (without causing hurt or hostility)?*


----------



## baddison

mezzogirl said:


> *I have a couple of co-workers that sometimes operate in foolishness (basically their words) but always come around. How would you encourage them to not be in your presence so much (without causing hurt or hostility)?*


 

This is a great question, mezzogirl.  Sometimes because of who we are, others are drawn to us.  Keep in mind that light tends to attract! Sometimes light attracts insects and bugs, sometimes light attracts animals....its just nature.

What I do, when others find themselves in my presence, is try to lead the conversation in constructive and positive topics.  Those who are interested and perhaps need more encouragment, will stick around to hear more.  Those who are otherwise-minded will soon find a way to excuse themselves away from you...believe me!  Alternately, if I am "outnumbered" by those who "operate in foolishness", then I am surely the one who will find a way to excuse myself from their presence.

You don't have to be unkind or insulting.  Sometimes its not WHAT you say, but HOW you say it.  Excuse yourself in the kindest way you know how.  Hope this helps......it works for me.


----------



## baddison

*April 29, 2010*

*Devotional:
*Be not deceived; God is not mocked: for whatsoever a man soweth, that shall he also reap. For he that soweth to his flesh shall of the flesh reap corruption; but he that soweth to the Spirit shall of the Spirit reap life everlasting.  Galatians 6:7-8   (KJV)
Isn't it incredible how huge trees grow out of tiny seeds! This principle runs throughout all of life. We can never completely get away from the seeds we sow. So let's don't try to fool ourselves while we're trying to do a "snow job" on God. Let's make sure the seeds we sow are the ones we want sprouting up!

PRAYER:
O Eternal God, who lived before time began and who will be the Great I AM when time is no more, bless the seeds I sow that they may bear fruit to you and bless those I love. Through Jesus, the grain of wheat who died and was buried so that true life may flower forth. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*By humility [and] the fear of the LORD [are] riches, and honour, and life.  Proverbs 22:4   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 30, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Ask, and it shall be given you; seek, and ye shall find; knock, and it shall be opened unto you: For every one that asketh receiveth; and he that seeketh findeth; and to him that knocketh it shall be opened.  Matthew 7:7-8   (KJV)
Ask! So often we're afraid to ask for help because we have to admit we don't have the answers. Seek! Effort and interest and perseverance are necessary and that's sometimes hard. Knock! In an era of doorbells, this is a forgotten action. But God wants us to use the A.S.K. principle and bring our hearts before him. So let's don't just whine, complain, desire, and want. Let's A.S.K. our Father and seek his glory.

PRAYER:
Waiting Father, I am sorry that so often you only hear my whines and complaints and concerns. You have been so generous with your love. Help me to keep my heart set on you and your will today as I ask you to minister to the things on my heart. Through Jesus I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*Through wisdom is an house builded; and by understanding it is established:  Proverbs 24:3   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 1, 2010*

*Devotional:*
If any of you lack wisdom, let him ask of God, that giveth to all [men] liberally, and upbraideth not; and it shall be given him.  James 1:5   (KJV)
Wisdom is that elusive quality we respect in others and find so difficult to develop in ourselves. Yet God promises it to those who really ask. But remember the secret of ASKing -- asking, seeking, and knocking. Or better yet, check out Proverbs 2. Wisdom is ours only if we seek it above all other possessions and value it above all other diversions. God longs to impart it, but there is something about spiritual wisdom that demands we value it before we can receive it.

PRAYER:
Gracious giver of all good gifts, please bless me with wisdom throughout my remaining life and especially today. Let me reflect your will and live for your glory in all my decisions. Let your Kingdom guide my heart as I make my choices and seek to have your Spirit lead me in your ways. I confess, Father, that I cannot guide my own steps without your help, so please grant me wisdom for each day. I pray in Jesus name. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
The hoary head [is] a crown of glory, [if] it be found in the way of righteousness.  Proverbs 16:31   (KJV)


----------



## Butterfly08

baddison said:


> *April 23, 2010*
> 
> *Devotional:*
> [This] I say then, Walk in the Spirit, and ye shall not fulfil the lust of the flesh. Galatians 5:16 (KJV)
> I don't want you to think about an orange rhinoceros flying with blue wings. Now quit. I don't want you to think about it anymore. You know there is no such thing as an orange rhino that flies, much less one that flies on blue wings. Of course the point is simple: the more we try to not do something, the more we focus on it and insure we do what we are not supposed to do. That's why the gift of the Holy Spirit is so important. He enables and empowers us to move beyond our sin -- not by focusing on it and refusing it, but by enriching us and "distracting" us with the important things of God.
> 
> PRAYER:
> Abba Father, I thank you so much for your Holy Spirit that lives in me and is now interceding with you for me. Please fill me with your Spirit so that my life more nearly reflects your will and focuses on your concerns. Through Jesus, who poured out your Spirit upon me at my baptism, I pray. Amen.
> 
> *Wisdom:*
> [Let] love be without dissimulation. Abhor that which is evil; cleave to that which is good. Romans 12:9 (KJV)


 
This devotional is so profound.  We are tempted to focus on what we should NOT be doing, instead of on the God who is able to keep us from falling back into sin. I will apply this concept into my life starting with today.


----------



## mezzogirl

baddison said:


> This is a great question, mezzogirl. Sometimes because of who we are, others are drawn to us. Keep in mind that light tends to attract! Sometimes light attracts insects and bugs, sometimes light attracts animals....its just nature.
> 
> What I do, when others find themselves in my presence, is try to lead the conversation in constructive and positive topics. Those who are interested and perhaps need more encouragment, will stick around to hear more. Those who are otherwise-minded will soon find a way to excuse themselves away from you...believe me! Alternately, if I am "outnumbered" by those who "operate in foolishness", then I am surely the one who will find a way to excuse myself from their presence.
> 
> You don't have to be unkind or insulting. Sometimes its not WHAT you say, but HOW you say it. Excuse yourself in the kindest way you know how. Hope this helps......it works for me.


 
*THANKS! GREAT ANSWER.*


----------



## baddison

*May 3, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Brethren, if a man be overtaken in a fault, ye which are spiritual, restore such an one in the spirit of meekness; considering thyself, lest thou also be tempted.  Galatians 6:1   (KJV)
In a day when intervening in someone's life is no longer politically and socially correct, these verses ring out like a gunshot on a still night. Sin is still real and is just as deadly as ever. Yet because we fear being branded judgmental and self-righteous, we let many who are trapped by sin go to their spiritual deaths. The call is for nonjudgmental intervention -- we recognize the gravity of the sin and the need of the sinner, without feeling arrogant in our righteousness. "There but for the grace of God go I." 

PRAYER:
Father, forgive my sins as I forgive those who have sinned against me. But Father, also help my heart to be gripped by the gravity of sin's effects and to be stirred into action to help those whom it has trapped. Through Jesus, who came to rescue me from my sin, I pray. Amen

*Wisdom:*
Poverty and shame [shall be to] him that refuseth instruction: but he that regardeth reproof shall be honoured.  Proverbs 13:18   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 4, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Finally, brethren, whatsoever things are true, whatsoever things [are] honest, whatsoever things [are] just, whatsoever things [are] pure, whatsoever things [are] lovely, whatsoever things [are] of good report; if [there be] any virtue, and if [there be] any praise, think on these things.  Philippians 4:8   (KJV)
Our actions follow our thoughts like a heat seeking missile follows the exhaust of a jet fighter's engine. So in a day when so much around us trains us to find the negative in life, we must aggressively think and pursue the character, the qualities, and the things of God's goodness.

PRAYER:
Holy and Magnificent God, thank you for being better than anything my world can offer me. Thank you for calling me to a higher standard than the world accepts. Thank you for giving me the promise of a better future than any human can imagine. Thank you for giving me a high calling to live up to you. In Jesus' holy name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
He that spareth his rod hateth his son: but he that loveth him chasteneth him betimes.  Proverbs 13:24   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 5, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Draw nigh to God, and he will draw nigh to you. Cleanse [your] hands, [ye] sinners; and purify [your] hearts, [ye] double minded.  
James 4:8   (KJV)
Humble yourselves. That sounds obscene. At least to the "get ahead at all cost" and "don't look back because the competition is gaining on you" culture of self-promotion, it sounds obscene. Humility is a forgotten virtue. Often confused with weakness or timidity, humility is about knowing our proper place in the world without flaunting it. Only God can exalt in a permanent way, so the key is to know our place before him and let him put us in the place he chooses.

PRAYER:
Abba Father, Most Holy God, thank you for allowing me into your presence. When I think of all that you have done, the incredible universe you have made and hold together by your word, I am amazed you invite me into your presence. I am amazed that you even care about my choice of words. Thank you for knowing me and having a plan for my life. Help me to live each day with humility and grace before others as I seek to glorify you in all things. Through Jesus I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*He that despiseth his neighbour sinneth: but he that hath mercy on the poor, happy [is] he.  Proverbs 14:21   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 6, 2010*

*Devotional:*
For we wrestle not against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this world, against spiritual wickedness in high [places].  Wherefore take unto you the whole armour of God, that ye may be able to withstand in the evil day, and having done all, to stand.  Ephesians 6:12-13   (KJV)
How often do your forget that we are in a spiritual war? Our enemy is deceptively cunning - take away the immediacy of a threat and the danger appears gone. But he's there, always. But rather than try to guess his plans, Paul reminds us to simply take up the tools God has given us and stand up to the evil one. When we are persecuted, remember, it’s not the person and it’s not personal, it’s just Satan trying to distract us.  Satan is trying to get us to deflect our attention from him to the person attacking us.

PRAYER:
Lord of Hosts, my Great Deliverer, protect me from the evil one by your great power. Give me a sense of urgency as I face Satan and his schemes on a daily basis, but also give me confidence that Jesus has already defeated my foe. Help me to stand against this foe and show myself faithful to you. Through Jesus my Lord and Savior I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*The liberal soul shall be made fat: and he that watereth shall be watered also himself.  Proverbs 11:25   (KJV)


----------



## Butterfly08

baddison said:


> *May 4, 2010*
> 
> *Devotional:*
> Finally, brethren, whatsoever things are true, whatsoever things [are] honest, whatsoever things [are] just, whatsoever things [are] pure, whatsoever things [are] lovely, whatsoever things [are] of good report; if [there be] any virtue, and if [there be] any praise, think on these things. Philippians 4:8 (KJV)
> Our actions follow our thoughts like a heat seeking missile follows the exhaust of a jet fighter's engine. So in a day when so much around us trains us to find the negative in life, we must aggressively think and pursue the character, the qualities, and the things of God's goodness.
> 
> PRAYER:
> Holy and Magnificent God, thank you for being better than anything my world can offer me. Thank you for calling me to a higher standard than the world accepts. Thank you for giving me the promise of a better future than any human can imagine. Thank you for giving me a high calling to live up to you. In Jesus' holy name I pray. Amen.
> 
> *Wisdom:*
> He that spareth his rod hateth his son: but he that loveth him chasteneth him betimes. Proverbs 13:24 (KJV)


 
Amen, I needed to hear this one today. My thoughts have been slipping and I need to refocus on the Father.


----------



## baddison

*May 7, 2010*

*Devotional:*
God [is] a Spirit: and they that worship him must worship [him] in spirit and in truth.  John 4:24   (KJV)
Genuine worship is a gift. Since God is spirit, since he is holy, we cannot fully approach him without the gift and blessing of his Holy Spirit. As Christians who received his Spirit when we were baptized into Christ and born of God, we can now speak to him and worship him Spirit to Spirit. 

PRAYER:
Abba Father, by the gift of your Spirit I come to you as your child. Thank you so much for giving me your Spirit so that I can approach you with confidence and know you hear the concerns of my heart. Please accept the worship of my heart, of my words, and of my actions. May the things I do each day bring you glory. In Jesus name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*He that hath a bountiful eye shall be blessed; for he giveth of his bread to the poor.  Proverbs 22:9   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 8, 2010*

*Devotional:*
And he sat down, and called the twelve, and saith unto them, If any man desire to be first, [the same] shall be last of all, and servant of all.  Mark 9:35   (KJV)
Last? Nobody likes to be last. We have a hard enough time settling for second place, much less last place. Jesus reverses the rank. The person who is most important to him is not the person seeking the status and notoriety. The most important person is like Jesus himself: willing to give up rank and status and importance to serve. For Jesus, last means first in service and first in the eyes of God.

PRAYER:
Magnificent God my Savior, you have made the world wonderful for me and have given your Son to redeem me. How can I ever thank you or repay you for your grace and kindness? Help me serve others with grace and kindness. Give me eyes to see people as you do; not judging by mere appearances, but valuing, serving, and treating people as Jesus does. I pray in the name of the Lord Jesus, the one who washed his disciples' feet. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
The fear of the LORD [tendeth] to life: and [he that hath it] shall abide satisfied; he shall not be visited with evil.  Proverbs 19:23   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 10, 2010*

*Devotional:*
With all lowliness and meekness, with longsuffering, forbearing one another in love;  Ephesians 4:2   (KJV)
"You mean I have to put up with that!?" There are those folks in life about whom the saying is true: "They are the grit out of which we are to fashion our pearl." But our great example in this challenge is Jesus. Think of what he had to put up with in his 12 disciples. Remember how transformational his patience and gentleness with them was. Can we dare to do less?

PRAYER:
Give me strength and patience, O God, that I may be as loving, gentle and patient with others as Jesus was with people during his earthly ministry and you have been with me. In the name of Jesus, my Lord and hero I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*All the days of the afflicted [are] evil: but he that is of a merry heart [hath] a continual feast.  Proverbs 15:15   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 11, 2010*

*Devotional:
*For thou, Lord, [art] good, and ready to forgive; and plenteous in mercy unto all them that call upon thee.  Psalm 86:5   (KJV)
Forgiveness is such a sweet blessing. But God does more than forgive! He cleanses and forgets. His love is not metered out or carefully rationed. He pours love upon us if we genuinely seek him as our God and Father. So let's cry out and ask for God's forgiveness and praise the mighty and holy name of The Almighty, confidently knowing that our Father longs to bless us with goodness, mercy, and love.

PRAYER:
O Precious Father, I call to you wanting you to know how important your love and forgiveness are in my life. Thank you for sending Jesus to show your love and pay the debt of my sin. Help me to live today as your child: may others see my joy and my passion for you as I seek to live for your glory. In the name of my Savior, Jesus, I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
Let thine eyes look right on, and let thine eyelids look straight before thee.  Ponder the path of thy feet, and let all thy ways be established.  Proverbs 4:25-26   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 12, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Hear, O Israel: The LORD our God [is] one LORD:  And thou shalt love the LORD thy God with all thine heart, and with all thy soul, and with all thy might.  Deuteronomy 6:4-5   (KJV)
So many times Satan seduces us into a flat, 2 dimensional Christianity - going to church and doing good deeds. But God calls us to a three dimensional faith. He wants us to love him with all of our being in all of our actions and with all of our might.

PRAYER:
Dear Heavenly Father, I honor you as God Almighty. I appreciate you for all your kindness and blessings lavished upon me. I love you because you first loved me in Jesus. My heart's desire today is to demonstrate my love for you in all I do, and love and say.  Through Jesus. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
The simple believeth every word: but the prudent [man] looketh well to his going.  Proverbs 14:15   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 13, 2010*

*Devotional:*
But as it is written, Eye hath not seen, nor ear heard, neither have entered into the heart of man, the things which God hath prepared for them that love him.  1 Corinthians 2:9   (KJV)
Many of the things we anticipate and dream about are much less glorious in real life than they were in our imaginations. There is one event, however, that is better than we can imagine and beyond our wildest dreams. When Jesus returns to take us home to be with our Father, it will be far better than we can ask, imagine, dream or think. Maranatha -- Come Lord Jesus!

PRAYER:
Abba Father, thank you for knowing me before time began. Thank you for crafting me in my mother's womb. Thank you for sending Jesus to pay the price for my sins. And thank you in advance for the day Jesus comes to take me home to be with you forever. Through my Conquering Savior I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*Train up a child in the way he should go: and when he is old, he will not depart from it.  Proverbs 22:6   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 14, 2010*

*Devotional:
*But I will sing of thy power; yea, I will sing aloud of thy mercy in the morning: for thou hast been my defence and refuge in the day of my trouble.  Psalm 59:16   (KJV)
So many things in our lives can be stolen away by natural disasters, aging, and death. Satan could be appropriately called "The Thief of Always." But God is immovable and "unstealable"! We can invest ourselves in him and know our spirits are secure in his care. He is a fortress and a refuge.

PRAYER:
O Great Rock of my salvation, thank you for being unchangeable and faithful. Thank you for being the source of security and future in a day of chaos and change. Thank you for being God. You are my God and in you I place my life, my hopes, and my future. May you be glorified in me today. In Jesus name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
My son, forget not my law; but let thine heart keep my commandments:  For length of days, and long life, and peace, shall they add to thee.  Proverbs 3:1-2   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 15, 2010*

*Devotional:*
[[To the chief Musician, [A Psalm] of David, the servant of the LORD, who spake unto the LORD the words of this song in the day [that] the LORD delivered him from the hand of all his enemies, and from the hand of Saul: And he said,]] I will love thee, O LORD, my strength.  The LORD [is] my rock, and my fortress, and my deliverer; my God, my strength, in whom I will trust; my buckler, and the horn of my salvation, [and] my high tower.  Psalm 18:1-2   (KJV)
We sing it and we say it in our public prayers: "Father, God, we love you." But notice very carefully the beginning phrase of our verse. "I love you, O Lord..." Even in public, community worship, we are taught the importance of a personal expression of love to God. When is the last time you told the Creator of the universe, "I love you!" 

PRAYER:
Father in heaven, I love you. I love you because you are more than worthy of my love. I love you because you have first loved me. I love you because you sent your son to be my big brother and pay the price for my adoption into your family. I love you because of your faithfulness. I love you because you have permitted me in your grace to love you. In the name of Jesus I thank you. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*For by me thy days shall be multiplied, and the years of thy life shall be increased.  Proverbs 9:11   (KJV)


----------



## newgrowth15

Thanks for posting these daily devotionals Baddison.  I rarely enter into any of the other topics, simply because I get so caught up in the hair section.  But when I do come over here, I get so blessed.  Thank you.


----------



## baddison

*May 17, 2010*

*Devotional:*
He that followeth after righteousness and mercy findeth life, righteousness, and honour.  Proverbs 21:21   (KJV)
Isn't it funny that when we set off to find happiness or joy or significance or meaning, we seldom find it? Instead, when we offer to serve others and give ourselves wholeheartedly to the Lord and his work, it is then that we find what we most need.

PRAYER:
O Giver of every good and perfect gift, I ask today that you give me a chance to serve you and others in a way which shows your kingdom and its glory. If in the process you choose to meet the needs in my own heart, then I thank you. This I pray through your servant Jesus. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
Even a child is known by his doings, whether his work [be] pure, and whether [it be] right.  Proverbs 20:11   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 18, 2010*

*Devotional:
*Ye that love the LORD, hate evil: he preserveth the souls of his saints; he delivereth them out of the hand of the wicked.  Psalm 97:10   (KJV)
Hate -- what a bold and powerful word. We must not hate people. We must hate evil. Tough combination to pull off, but absolutely vital. Evil is here because of the Evil One -- the champion of hate, lies and death. So when evil rears its ugly head, let's be courageous and oppose Satan and his work. In the process, let's pray for those trapped in its tentacles, even if they consider us enemies.

PRAYER:
Almighty God, make my heart pained by the evil in my world. Give me a holy revulsion to things opposed to your will and character.
Yet Father, just as you redeemed me by grace, and rescued me while a captive to sin, give me courage to care about those who are in the Evil One's embrace. Through my Savior I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
Let not mercy and truth forsake thee: bind them about thy neck; write them upon the table of thine heart:  So shalt thou find favour and good understanding in the sight of God and man  Proverbs 3:3-4   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 19, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Ye have heard that it hath been said, Thou shalt love thy neighbour, and hate thine enemy.  But I say unto you, Love your enemies, bless them that curse you, do good to them that hate you, and pray for them which despitefully use you, and persecute you; That ye may be the children of your Father which is in heaven: for he maketh his sun to rise on the evil and on the good, and sendeth rain on the just and on the unjust.  Matthew 5:43-45   (KJV)
We often talk about the privileges of being a child of God -- forgiveness, salvation, a future in heaven with him, the gift of the Holy Spirit, and ultimate victory when Christ comes. One of the greatest privileges we get, however, is the opportunity to act toward those who dislike and hate us in a way that reflects the character of God himself. Anyone can return hate for hate, but it takes a child of God to return a blessing and a prayer for his or her enemies.

PRAYER:
Father, thank you for loving me when I was still an enemy to you. Thank you for risking the death of your Son to offer me the chance to accept or reject your love. As you have promised, please pour your love into my heart so I may love even my enemies as you have loved me. In the name of your ultimate Gift of love, Jesus Christ, I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*Now therefore hearken unto me, O ye children: for blessed [are they that] keep my ways.  Hear instruction, and be wise, and refuse it not.  Proverbs 8:32-33   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 20, 2010*

*Devotional:*
We are bound to thank God always for you, brethren, as it is meet, because that your faith groweth exceedingly, and the charity of every one of you all toward each other aboundeth;  2 Thessalonians 1:3   (KJV)
"Increase my faith, O, Lord." "Increase my strength." "Increase my wisdom." We often pray for these things, but when is the last time you thanked God for your love increasing? Can you think of anything more exciting to say about your church than to say, "The love every one of you has for each other is increasing!" Let's pray and act to make it so!

PRAYER:
Holy God, may your love so fill me that I can fully share love with those I meet each day. May this love grow and increase in me so that others may readily see its benefits and recognize that it is a direct response to the lavish love you have shared with me. Through the power of your Spirit, help my love increase! In Jesus name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
Honour the LORD with thy substance, and with the firstfruits of all thine increase:  Proverbs 3:9-10   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 21, 2010*

*Devotional:
*Though I speak with the tongues of men and of angels, and have not charity, I am become [as] sounding brass, or a tinkling cymbal.  And though I have [the gift of] prophecy, and understand all mysteries, and all knowledge; and though I have all faith, so that I could remove mountains, and have not charity, I am nothing.  And though I bestow all my goods to feed [the poor], and though I give my body to be burned, and have not charity, it profiteth me nothing. 1 Corinthians 13:1-3   (KJV)
Love! The time around Valentine’s Day, we want to remember the real meaning of love. Without the motivation and expression of love, all "Christian" activities are more "activity" than Christian. Love is the expression of Christ's character and presence in our lives through deeds done for others. So don't get lost in the annual trip down sentimental lane. Too many of us forget the needed daily dose of love that so often gets lost in the grit of day-to-day relationships. Let's be loving year round and thus show ourselves to be Jesus' disciples. (cf. John 13:34-35)

PRAYER:
Loving Heavenly Father, thank you so much for your demonstration of love in Jesus. Help me to love as he did - selflessly, sacrificially, and consistently so others may know of your love through my actions. In Jesus Name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
He that giveth unto the poor shall not lack: but he that hideth his eyes shall have many a curse.  Proverbs 28:27   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 22, 2010*

*Devotional:
*Charity suffereth long, [and] is kind; charity envieth not; charity vaunteth not itself, is not puffed up, Doth not behave itself unseemly, seeketh not her own, is not easily provoked, thinketh no evil;  1 Corinthians 13:4-5   (KJV)
Love does not focus on me, but on others. Each of these qualities of love is based upon an affectionate, compassionate, and forgiving attitude that regards others as being valuable and not just placing value on me and my desires. No wonder the old saying goes "The middle of sIn is a big I!" When "I" become more important than others and what "I" want and that "I" win is more significant than what someone else truly needs, then "I" have lost my way and do not display the love of Christ. 

PRAYER:
Holy God and Sacrificial Father, teach me to notice others and value them just as you do. I know you loved me when I was not lovable, and redeemed me when I was not worthy. Help me to take my eyes off myself and see others as you see them. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
A friend loveth at all times, and a brother is born for adversity.  Proverbs 17:17   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 24, 2010*

*Devotional:*
For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.  John 3:16   (KJV)
Did you know the Bible doesn't just say, "God loves you." Now don't let me confuse you. Scripture does tell us many times that God loves us. However, don't miss the important truth here. Each time Scripture tell us that God loves us, it also demonstrates that love as well. God's love is more than emotion and intention. God's love is demonstrated. God loved us so much He didn't just say, "I love you." God showed His by sending and sacrificing His Son to give us His incomparable love! We never have to doubt that God means what He says. He has backed up his promises of love with His actions.

PRAYER:
Loving and Almighty God, thank you for loving me. Thank you for both saying it and showing it. Please know, dear Father, I love you, too! Accept my words and actions today as a testimony to my love. Through Jesus I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
Commit thy works unto the LORD, and thy thoughts shall be established.  Proverbs 16:3   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 25, 2010*

*Devotional:
*Herein is love, not that we loved God, but that he loved us, and sent his Son [to be] the propitiation for our sins.  1 John 4:10   (KJV)
He loved us first! He offered his Son to save us regardless of our decision to believe or ignore his grace. We are given the ability to accept or reject the death of his Son as the sacrifice for our sins. The only condition, as 1 John 2:1-2 emphasizes, is that we realize that he died for everyone else in the world, too!

PRAYER:
Precious King, God Almighty, why you should love me and send Jesus to die for me I will never fully understand. Thank you for your love. Thank you for your sacrifice for my sins. Thank you Jesus for coming to save me. I pray in your name and by your intercession. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
Trust in the LORD with all thine heart; and lean not unto thine own understanding.  In all thy ways acknowledge him, and he shall direct thy paths.  Proverbs 3:5-6   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 26, 2010*

*Devotional:
*For this is the message that ye heard from the beginning, that we should love one another.  1 John 3:11   (KJV)
The original message - love one another. The enduring message - love one another. The most convicting message - love one another. The most difficult message - love one another. I'm reminded of the little verse: To dwell above with saints we love, O that will be glory. But to dwell below with saints we know, now that's another story. But it's the story we're called to write with our lives! This is God's enduring message he wants demonstrated in his children. Let's go out and live it!

PRAYER:
Loving Father, I commit to you that I will intentionally show my love for your children in what I do and say. I do this trusting your grace to empower me to do more than I would do on my own. Through Jesus my Savior I pray. Amen

*Wisdom:*
A man's heart deviseth his way: but the LORD directeth his steps.  Proverbs 16:9   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 27, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Who shall separate us from the love of Christ? [shall] tribulation, or distress, or persecution, or famine, or nakedness, or peril, or sword?  As it is written, For thy sake we are killed all the day long; we are accounted as sheep for the slaughter.  Nay, in all these things we are more than conquerors through him that loved us.  Romans 8:35-37   (KJV)
Conquerors! We win!! When you open up the final book of the Bible, Revelation, that is the message - Christians win because Jesus is the one true conqueror. No matter how the battle is going for you right now, remember that in the end, we win!

PRAYER:
El Shaddai, God Almighty, thank you for securing the ultimate victory for me by raising Jesus from the dead. I know he is coming with victory on the day you have determined, but I pray that I may live victoriously for you until that day. Through Jesus my conquering King I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*A good [man] leaveth an inheritance to his children's children: and the wealth of the sinner [is] laid up for the just.  Proverbs 13:22   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 28, 2010*

*Devotional:
*For I am persuaded, that neither death, nor life, nor angels, nor principalities, nor powers, nor things present, nor things to come, Nor height, nor depth, nor any other creature, shall be able to separate us from the love of God, which is in Christ Jesus our Lord.  Romans 8:38-39   (KJV)
Separation is something we fear whether it's separation from a child, a parent, a sibling, a spouse, a friend, or from God. Jesus endured separation from God by becoming a human and by going to the cross. Because of Jesus' sacrifice, we can know we won't have to ever be separated from God's love. He bore the separation so we would never have to fear it!

PRAYER:
Great Father of all peoples, thank you for loving me. Thank you for giving me the promise that nothing can separate me from your love. Make me more aware of your accompanying presence in my life.
I pray this in Jesus name. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*He that covereth a transgression seeketh love; but he that repeateth a matter separateth [very] friends.  Proverbs 17:9   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 29, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Beloved, if God so loved us, we ought also to love one another.  No man hath seen God at any time. If we love one another, God dwelleth in us, and his love is perfected in us.  
1 John 4:11-12   (KJV)
Can you imagine what an honor it is to have the Creator of the universe, the Lord God Almighty, living inside of you! But when we love each other, that is exactly what happens. When our hearts are full of love, there is room for God. When they are not full of love, we leave God little room to take up residence and produce his character in us. Let God complete his love in you. Make a commitment to do loving things for others today!

PRAYER:
Abba Father, it is so comforting to know that you are not far away - that I live in you and you live in me. Help me see others with your eyes and respond to their needs with your heart so that your love may be complete in me. In the name of Jesus, the Servant and Savior of all, I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*A man [that hath] friends must shew himself friendly: and there is a friend [that] sticketh closer than a brother.  Proverbs 18:24   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 31, 2010*

*Devotional:
*He that covereth a transgression seeketh love; but he that repeateth a matter separateth [very] friends.  Proverbs 17:9   (KJV)
"It's just a little harmless gossip." The Wise Teacher reminds us that gossip is neither little or harmless. Its consequences are huge and its damage horrible. Instead, it is much better to be a peacemaker and an offense mender.

PRAYER:
Father of Glory, I confess that I am often more a peace lover than a peacemaker. Give me the character not to repeat gossip and instead have the wisdom and strength to be an offense mender.
Through the Prince of Peace I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
A soft answer turneth away wrath: but grievous words stir up anger.  Proverbs 15:1   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 1, 2010*

*Devotional:*
For this, Thou shalt not commit adultery, Thou shalt not kill, Thou shalt not steal, Thou shalt not bear false witness, Thou shalt not covet; and if [there be] any other commandment, it is briefly comprehended in this saying, namely, Thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself. Love worketh no ill to his neighbour: therefore love [is] the fulfilling of the law.  Romans 13:9-10   (KJV)

Wouldn't it be great if we didn't have to have laws to keep people in line! That's the point behind Paul's message here. Treat our neighbors like we would like to be treated. Love them as we like to be loved. If we do that, then we're not going to do anything that would hurt them, much less violate a command of law!

PRAYER:
God who gave Moses the Law on tablets of stone, please write your character and will on my heart that I might be a living stone, testifying to your righteousness and grace. Help me to think more carefully about how my neighbors feel before I act or react to them -- not just today, but every day! In the name of your Son, Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A good [man] obtaineth favour of the LORD: but a man of wicked devices will he condemn.  Proverbs 12:2   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 2, 2010*

*Devotional:*
There is no fear in love; but perfect love casteth out fear: because fear hath torment. He that feareth is not made perfect in love.  
1 John 4:18   (KJV)

What is there to fear since God sent his Son to die to redeem us? What is there to fear since we cannot be separated from the love God has for us in Christ Jesus? What is there to fear except ourselves, and God has poured his Spirit into our hearts to reassure us and strengthen us in our weakness! As we love God and his children, we are reminded of his love for us which is far better than our meager love for others. Rather than run from him in fear, we bow before him in thanks knowing that he who hears our prayers is also he who loves us and yearns to calm our fears.

PRAYER:
Loving Father, thank you that I can reverence you without fearing your wrath. Thank you that I can revere your word and yet not be terrified with my inadequacies. May your love in me produce a closer likeness to your holiness, righteousness, justice and mercy than all the laws, threats, and judges combined. I pray in the mighty name of Jesus, who ransomed me from sin and poured out his love upon me. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
But the path of the just [is] as the shining light, that shineth more and more unto the perfect day.  Proverbs 4:18   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 3, 2010*

*Devotional:*
But God, who is rich in mercy, for his great love wherewith he loved us, Even when we were dead in sins, hath quickened us together with Christ, (by grace ye are saved Ephesians 2:4-5   (KJV)

Of all things to be rich in, I cannot think of anything I'd prefer the Holy God to be rich in than mercy. I know my failures, shortcomings, sins, and transgressions. Without his mercy, to pardon again, and without his grace to send Jesus to pardon at first, I would be lost and without God. Now, because of his rich mercy, my life is tied to Jesus' future and not the one I earned for myself.

PRAYER:
Father of all grace and mercy, thank you. Thank you for being God like you are God. Thank you for extending grace when I have not deserved it. Thank you for giving mercy when I most needed it. Thank you for giving life when I thought my life was doomed and hopeless. May my wealth be in mercy and grace much more than money and gold. Help me be more like you. In the name of Jesus, my older Brother and Savior, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
So [shall] the knowledge of wisdom [be] unto thy soul: when thou hast found [it], then there shall be a reward, and thy expectation shall not be cut off.  Proverbs 24:14   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 4, 2010*

*Devotional:*
We love him, because he first loved us.  1 John 4:19   (KJV)

It's all very simple. God is love. He is love's origin, example, and architect. I love because he loved me first. I know how to love because he has demonstrated it. I can love because he made me in his likeness and to share his character. He is the fountain, the motivation, and the pinnacle of love. I love because he does, first, last, and always.

PRAYER:
God of comfort, thank you for comforting me with your love. Just as a child learns from parents how to do so many things, I want to learn to love as you do: sacrificially, selflessly, and submissively so that others may know that they do not have to earn your love, only receive it. In Jesus name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He that hath a bountiful eye shall be blessed; for he giveth of his bread to the poor.  Proverbs 22:9   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 5, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Jesus said unto him, Thou shalt love the Lord thy God with all thy heart, and with all thy soul, and with all thy mind. This is the first and great commandment. And the second [is] like unto it, Thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself.  Matthew 22:37-39   (KJV)

Some things are just not very complicated. Living for Jesus can be boiled down to two principles: love God with everything I am and have and love others and treat them like I would like to be treated. Not too hard to understand. I guess it's the living it that is the challenge!

PRAYER:
O Living and only True God, please accept the work of my hands, the words of my mouth, the moments of my rest, and the love of my heart as my worship to you this day. I pray that these are pleasing and refreshing to you. In the name of your Son, my Lord Jesus, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He that walketh with wise [men] shall be wise: but a companion of fools shall be destroyed.  Proverbs 13:20   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 7, 2010*

*Devotional:*
In this was manifested the love of God toward us, because that God sent his only begotten Son into the world, that we might live through him.  
1 John 4:9   (KJV)

Love is an action. The Bible stresses this truth again and again. Love must not only be spoken, it must also be shown. The beginning of love is God. He showed his love in the most sacrificial of ways so we could know our incredible value to him. The price of our adoption was the emptying of heaven of its greatest treasure, God the Son, who is our Savior.

PRAYER:
Loving Father, thank you for adopting me into your family. I can never thank you enough or repay you for your kindness, but please receive the service of my life as my ongoing thanksgiving for your grace and my small way of trying to share the love you have given me. Through my Brother and my Ransom I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
I have taught thee in the way of wisdom; I have led thee in right paths.  Proverbs 4:11   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 8, 2010*

*Devotional:*
My little children, let us not love in word, neither in tongue; but in deed and in truth.  1 John 3:18   (KJV)

"Talk is cheap!" "You can tell me with your words, but I'll show it with my life." "Put your life where your mouth is." We know the slogans; now let's love in truth. In a world where barter has replaced sacrificial and steadfast love, let's go against the grain and truly love in our words and actions.

PRAYER:
Sacrificial Father, I confess to you that at times I am selfish. Other times my intentions are good but my follow through and faithfulness are lacking. Use your Spirit to empower and enable me to be what I hope to become to your glory. May your love be seen in my actions of genuine concern today. I pray this in Jesus name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He that walketh uprightly walketh surely: but he that perverteth his ways shall be known.  Proverbs 10:9   (KJV)


----------



## loonggood

thank you so much for sharing these with us.  God's love for us.happy every day to you


----------



## baddison

*June 9, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Whom have I in heaven [but thee]? and [there is] none upon earth [that] I desire beside thee. My flesh and my heart faileth: [but] God [is] the strength of my heart, and my portion for ever.  Psalm 73:25-26   (KJV)

What can truly fulfill and sustain us? Maybe the best way to answer that question is by asking another: What can we keep when our bodies are placed silently in their graves at death? Only our relationship with God and his people lasts beyond the grave. If he is what lasts, then how can we displace him for anything that doesn't?

PRAYER:
Mighty Yahweh, Strength of Israel, Keeper of the Covenant and Fulfillment Maker of every prophecy, you are my hope, my strength and my future. I live this day in wide open amazement that the Keeper of the Universe knows my name, hears my voice, and cares for me. Thank you for being my past, my present, and my future, the Great I Am. Through my Savior I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Through wisdom is an house builded; and by understanding it is established: And by knowledge shall the chambers be filled with all precious and pleasant riches  Proverbs 24:3-4   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 10, 2010*

*Devotional:*
But he knoweth the way that I take: [when] he hath tried me, I shall come forth as gold. My foot hath held his steps, his way have I kept, and not declined.  Job 23:10-11   (KJV)

How we long for this to be our true confession. We are not yet gold, but long to be. We are not yet fully following his steps, but are trying. We have tried to not turn aside, but we sometimes falter. Thank God for his grace until our intentions and desires are fulfilled in our discipleship!

PRAYER:
Magnificent Creator and Sustainer of the Universe, I confess my sin and my inadequacy in following your paths. Forgive me as I recommit my life to serve you in holiness and joy. Thank you for your grace which covers my sin and perfects in me the character of Jesus. Through him I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Faithful [are] the wounds of a friend; but the kisses of an enemy [are] deceitful.  Proverbs 27:6  (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 11, 2010*

*Devotional:*
For my thoughts [are] not your thoughts, neither [are] your ways my ways, saith the LORD. For [as] the heavens are higher than the earth, so are my ways higher than your ways, and my thoughts than your thoughts.  Isaiah 55:8-9   (KJV)

No matter how hard we try to perceive the awesomeness of God, he is still God and we are not. We must forever remember that the original, and still primary, sin was to try to become like God in terms of knowledge and understanding. We are to know God, but we can never fully know everything about him. We are to take on his character, but we cannot approach his majesty, righteousness, or holiness on our own. This is both exciting and frustrating. But, the promise remains that one day we will be like him and see him as he is (1 John 3:1-3) and know fully even as we are fully known (1 Corinthians 13:11-12).

PRAYER:
Tender Shepherd, thank you for being so patient with me when I cannot fully understand and appreciate your holy and transcendent character. Thank you for sending Jesus so I can know you better and trust you to know me better than I know myself. I look forward to seeing you face to face when Jesus comes to bring me home. Until that day, please know I love you. In the name of Jesus I offer my thanks and praise. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
If thine enemy be hungry, give him bread to eat; and if he be thirsty, give him water to drink:  Proverbs 25:21   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 12, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Have not I commanded thee? Be strong and of a good courage; be not afraid, neither be thou dismayed: for the LORD thy God [is] with thee whithersoever thou goest.  Joshua 1:9   (KJV)

Never alone! What a promise. God will go with him, and us, through all the seasons of life, through all our ups and downs, through temptations and triumphs, even through death (cf. Psalm 139). So we can take courage and feel his strength. We are not alone!

PRAYER:
O God who is and was and is to come, thank you for being there and staying there when all others forsake and leave. You are the one constant in my life so full of change. Help me become more steadfast and faithful in my commitments and relationships to honor you and to learn more about you. Through Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The righteousness of the perfect shall direct his way: but the wicked shall fall by his own wickedness.  Proverbs 11:5   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 14, 2010*

*Devotional:*
And these words, which I command thee this day, shall be in thine heart: And thou shalt teach them diligently unto thy children, and shalt talk of them when thou sittest in thine house, and when thou walkest by the way, and when thou liest down, and when thou risest up.  Deuteronomy 6:6-7   (KJV)

We are to begin each day with God. Every breath we take should be a powerful reminder that our Father has granted us another day of life to serve him. Each heartbeat is God's drumbeat of love, reminding us that we are blessed with another minute to offer him our best. This blessing is so easily forgotten. We best remember these truths when we teach them and show them and live them with and before our children. But, let's not leave their learning these truths to our example alone. Let's find teachable moments to explain our faith, to praise our Heavenly Father, and to teach God's truth.

PRAYER:
Almighty God, Gracious Sustainer, and Undeserved Friend, thank you! Thank you for this breath I take and for the heartbeat that sustains my life. Make me aware as I travel and talk and rest and work that you are there and are worthy of my intentional best. In the name of Jesus, my gracious sacrifice I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
When a man's ways please the LORD, he maketh even his enemies to be at peace with him.  Proverbs 16:7   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 15, 2010*

*Devotional:*
O LORD, thou [art] my God; I will exalt thee, I will praise thy name; for thou hast done wonderful [things; thy] counsels of old [are] faithfulness [and] truth.  Isaiah 25:1   (KJV)

God's actions are not reactions to current situations, but part of his long term plan to bring redemption. Yes, he has done marvelous things: he took the evil intent of a mob who cried "Crucify him" and turned it into an opportunity to fulfill the prophets and redeem us. He is perfect in faithfulness and has done marvelous things.

PRAYER:
Holy God, you surprise me with new wonders and new things daily. Yet deep in my heart I know they are not new to you. Thank you for not making life boring or predictable so I might thirst after you, you who are forever fresh, new, exciting, and marvelous. In the name of my Savior, Jesus, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A gracious woman retaineth honour: and strong [men] retain riches.  Proverbs 11:16   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 16, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Search me, O God, and know my heart: try me, and know my thoughts: And see if [there be any] wicked way in me, and lead me in the way everlasting.  Psalm 139:23-24   (KJV)

God does know us. We cannot pretend we are something we are not with him. He knows us - inside and out, through and through. This should liberate us to share a remarkable degree of intimacy with him, but most of us run from such a close relationship with our Father. If our desire, however, is to become more like him, the only way to be transformed is by inviting him in to look at our hearts, our motivations, and our desires.

PRAYER:
O God, I know you are the one who "searches hearts and minds." Yet because of the grace you demonstrated in Jesus, I am confident that you love me. My heart is sorry for the sin I have committed, but I am really trying to serve you in honor and purity. Please fill me with your Spirit to enable me to become more like Christ. In the name of your holy Son I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He that hath pity upon the poor lendeth unto the LORD; and that which he hath given will he pay him again.  Proverbs 19:17   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 17, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Blessed [be] God, even the Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of mercies, and the God of all comfort; Who comforteth us in all our tribulation, that we may be able to comfort them which are in any trouble, by the comfort wherewith we ourselves are comforted of God.  
2 Corinthians 1:3-4   (KJV)

We are comforted to comfort others. God doesn't bless us with his presence and comfort of his Spirit because we are somehow better than everyone else. No, he comforts us to equip, empower, and encourage others. God has human hands, but only when I use mine to his glory and for others comfort.

PRAYER:
Tender Shepherd, there have been times when I was so broken I could not go on. I know my strength to continue came from your rich grace and mercy. Please use me this week to offer your comfort and love to others so they may feel your warm embrace and come to yearn more for the day we see you face to face in heaven. Through my brother Jesus, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The merciful man doeth good to his own soul: but [he that is] cruel troubleth his own flesh.  Proverbs 11:17   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 18, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Who hath saved us, and called [us] with an holy calling, not according to our works, but according to his own purpose and grace, which was given us in Christ Jesus before the world began,  2 Timothy 1:9   (KJV)

Before the beginning of time! How do you understand when that was? God first thought of us at a time we cannot even begin to understand! His reason for thinking of us was to demonstrate his grace and call others to his side. Jesus has always been God's plan and we have always been his goal. Let's make sure we respond by living his holy life!

PRAYER:
Thank you so much, Father, for knowing me and thinking of my needs even before there was a world. I dedicate this day, the days that follow, to your honor as I try to live a life that reflects your righteousness and grace. In the name of Jesus, the one who had no sin, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He that oppresseth the poor reproacheth his Maker: but he that honoureth him hath mercy on the poor.  Proverbs 14:31   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 19, 2010*

*Devotional:*
But sanctify the Lord God in your hearts: and [be] ready always to [give] an answer to every man that asketh you a reason of the hope that is in you with meekness and fear:  1 Peter 3:15   (KJV)

We are to be ready and able to tell folks about the hope that Jesus has brought to our lives! But when we share this hope, two things are important: our credibility -- is Jesus really Lord of our hearts -- and our character -- do we show gentleness and respect in our persuasion approach. The goal is not to win arguments but hearts to the God of character!

PRAYER:
Holy and Loving Father, thank you for speaking your grace in Jesus. I'm not sure I would have heard any other message. Give me the conviction I need to share my hope in Jesus, but in a way that reflects your grace. Through my Living Hope I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Give [instruction] to a wise [man], and he will be yet wiser: teach a just [man], and he will increase in learning.  Proverbs 9:9   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 21, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Know therefore that the LORD thy God, he [is] God, the faithful God, which keepeth covenant and mercy with them that love him and keep his commandments to a thousand generations; Deuteronomy 7:9   (KJV)

God is faithful and his covenant is a covenant of love. He will not forsake us but will treat us better than we deserve, just as a loving parent treats a rebellious child better than she or he deserves. But our hearts must be tuned to honor God as God, not as just a good luck charm or a weekly guest into our otherwise busy lives. What we do must be done in awareness that it is done before and for him!

PRAYER:
Faithful God, thank you for loving me so sacrificially and steadfastly. Thank you for the way you preserved your promises to the Israelites and brought Jesus just as you promised. I trust your promise to send him back to bring me home to you. Please receive the deeds and words of this day as my thanks to you for your covenant of love with me and those I love. In the name of Jesus, your gift of love, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The simple believeth every word: but the prudent [man] looketh well to his going. A wise [man] feareth, and departeth from evil: but the fool rageth, and is confident.  Proverbs 14:15-16   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 22, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Whereby are given unto us exceeding great and precious promises: that by these ye might be partakers of the divine nature, having escaped the corruption that is in the world through lust.  
2 Peter 1:4   (KJV)

God made us to be like him in character and holiness. We are called to participate in the divine nature and are assured that we will be made ready when Jesus comes again. His promise is sure if we will commit to follow him wholeheartedly!

PRAYER:
Almighty God, my Everlasting Fortress, thank you for giving me your great promises. I long to know you more fully and be able to see your face today just as I believe I will at the day of your return. Please protect me and my heart from corruption. In all love and appreciation I pray in the name of Jesus, the One who made me yours. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The just [man] walketh in his integrity: his children [are] blessed after him.  Proverbs 20:7   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 23, 2010*

*Devotional:*
And we know that all things work together for good to them that love God, to them who are the called according to [his] purpose.  
Romans 8:28   (KJV)

God is in our lives. He is at work right now, undoing Satan's destructive messes and leading us to places he wants us to go. This is true in everything we do and everywhere we go. The key is for us to seek his purpose, to live his will. If that is our goal, then we can be sure our God is with us every step of our way.

PRAYER:
Thank you God for being at work in my life. Thank you for not leaving me alone to my limited best effort, insight, and choice. Thank you for having a plan for me and being the assurance that I can't mess that plan up if I seek your will. Thank you for being my God, my Father, and my Partner through all of life. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The rod and reproof give wisdom: but a child left [to himself] bringeth his mother to shame.  Proverbs 29:15   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 24, 2010*

*Devotional:*
And beside this, giving all diligence, add to your faith virtue; and to virtue knowledge; And to knowledge temperance; and to temperance patience; and to patience godliness; And to godliness brotherly kindness; and to brotherly kindness charity. For if these things be in you, and abound, they make [you that ye shall] neither [be] barren nor unfruitful in the knowledge of our Lord Jesus Christ.  2 Peter 1:5-8   (KJV)

Wow! What a message. God wants us to be productive in our lives. He wants us to have more than just head knowledge; he wants us to put it to work in our lives and be effective and productive with it. But for me, I've got to put out some effort and try to grow in these qualities. Peter is saying, "Okay folks, God wants you to get after it and make a difference through your life!" I'm ready! Let's begin today.

PRAYER:
Holy God, I am going to put out the effort to grow in your grace. Please bless my efforts and receive them as my heartfelt appreciation for your loving me when I was unlovable and redeeming me when I was lost. I want to be productive to your glory in my life with Jesus, in whose name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Children's children [are] the crown of old men; and the glory of children [are] their fathers.  Proverbs 17:6   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 25, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Be it known unto you all, and to all the people of Israel, that by the name of Jesus Christ of Nazareth, whom ye crucified, whom God raised from the dead, [even] by him doth this man stand here before you whole. This is the stone which was set at nought of you builders, which is become the head of the corner. Neither is there salvation in any other: for there is none other name under heaven given among men, whereby we must be saved.  Acts 4:10-12   (KJV)

"Jesus. Jesus. Jesus. There's just something about that name!" The words to the song are right. Salvation from what is warped and broken in our world is found in no one else. He is our Savior because he was willing to come to this world, bear our limitations, shame, and sin and then triumph over them. 

PRAYER:
Through the precious name of Jesus of Nazareth, the Christ, my Lord, I thank and praise you, God Most High. Your love has given the sacrifice for my sin and your power has given me the assurance of my resurrection from the dead. Your Son's willingness to spend a lifetime with us has given me a Great High Priest who intercedes with empathy for my struggles. His example lets me know of your great love. Thank you, O God! Thank you for being so gracious and giving me such a wonderful Savior. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The discretion of a man deferreth his anger; and [it is] his glory to pass over a transgression.  Proverbs 19:11   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 26, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Put on therefore, as the elect of God, holy and beloved, bowels of mercies, kindness, humbleness of mind, meekness, longsuffering;  Colossians 3:12   (KJV)

"Wonder what I'll need to wear to that meeting?" Paul reminds us that there is a set of clothing that is always in style. We wear this clothing because we are special. This clothing is from the Ultimate Designer's collection that is called character and is best worn when with other people. These qualities are hard to wear, but always a blessing to those who meet us when we're decked out in this wardrobe.

PRAYER:
Abba Father, thank you for bringing me into your family. May I never disappoint you in the way I treat others. May they see in me the qualities of character that can be attributed only to your presence in my life. To you be the glory and the honor, forever and ever, in the name of Jesus my Lord. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
In all labour there is profit: but the talk of the lips [tendeth] only to penury.  Proverbs 14:23   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 28, 2010*

*Devotional:*
[[A Psalm of David.]] The LORD [is] my shepherd; I shall not want. He maketh me to lie down in green pastures: he leadeth me beside the still waters. He restoreth my soul: he leadeth me in the paths of righteousness for his name's sake.  Psalm 23:1-3   (KJV)

He restores my soul. My, that sounds so good. But it is more than talk. When we've reached that point where we can't go on, God blesses us with strength to just keep on walking. When we're in a struggle and things are tough, his power upholds us and we run to victory. When we're winning victories in his name, we can soar on wings like eagles. He is a shepherd and more. He is the Rock and Sustainer of our lives!

PRAYER:
O Gentle Shepherd, help me rest tonight in your grace and in the confidence that you are nearby. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He that loveth pureness of heart, [for] the grace of his lips the king [shall be] his friend.  Proverbs 22:11   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 29, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Now the God of hope fill you with all joy and peace in believing, that ye may abound in hope, through the power of the Holy Ghost.  Romans 15:13   (KJV)

Hope and joy and peace sound terrific. Two things are vital for these two blessings to be a part of our lives. First, we must trust God to meet our needs and get us to where we need to be. Second, we expect the power of the Holy Spirit to bless us and empower us with God's qualities.

PRAYER:
Great and Mighty God, bless me with greater trust that you are nearby and long to help. Dear Father, bless and empower me to be the person you want me to be. Fill me with your Spirit so I may live my life here more like Jesus lived his life here on earth. In the name of the Savior I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
But whoso hearkeneth unto me shall dwell safely, and shall be quiet from fear of evil.  Proverbs 1:33   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 30, 2010*

*Devotional:*
But the fruit of the Spirit is love, joy, peace, longsuffering, gentleness, goodness, faith, Meekness, temperance: against such there is no law.  Galatians 5:22-23   (KJV)

A lot of different religious groups will give you all sorts of ways to know whether or not you have the Holy Spirit. Jesus has one simple answer: "by their fruit you will know them." Paul gives us the definition of holy fruit -- LOVE, JOY, PEACE, PATIENCE, KINDNESS, GOODNESS, FAITHFULNESS, GENTLENESS and SELF-CONTROL. Now why not repeat them out loud and ask the Lord to make this fruit yours in full measure?

PRAYER:
Abba Father, through the Spirit I call upon you. Please fulfill in me the character you possess. I want to exhibit the qualities of your child, Jesus, in whose name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A wholesome tongue [is] a tree of life: but perverseness therein [is] a breach in the spirit.  Proverbs 15:4   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 1, 2010*

*Devotional:*
As newborn babes, desire the sincere milk of the word, that ye may grow thereby: If so be ye have tasted that the Lord [is] gracious. 
1 Peter 2:2-3   (KJV)

Salvation is such a precious thing! However, we know something is horribly wrong if a child continues to stay in the same place in his or her growth and maturation. Arrested development in a physical child is the cause of great concern. Hebrews 6 reminds us that this is also true in our spiritual lives. God does not want us remaining immature! He wants us to continue to grow. Our Father wants us to crave what is good and what builds us up. So, what are you going to do today to satisfy your spiritual appetite and grow in the Lord?

PRAYER:
Mighty God, thank you for loving me and saving me. I really want to mature in your grace. Bless me today as I seek to pattern holy habits and fill myself spiritually with the things that will help me grow. But Holy God, I know that true growth comes only from you, so I ask you to strengthen me by your Spirit as I pursue your character. In Jesus' mighty name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A word fitly spoken [is like] apples of gold in pictures of silver.  Proverbs 25:11   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 2, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Blessed [is] the man that trusteth in the LORD, and whose hope the LORD is. For he shall be as a tree planted by the waters, and [that] spreadeth out her roots by the river, and shall not see when heat cometh, but her leaf shall be green; and shall not be careful in the year of drought, neither shall cease from yielding fruit.  Jeremiah 17:7-8   (KJV)

Trust. Can we trust in God? Is the Lord really faithful? While we may wish to have been alive when Jesus walked the earth or when Jeremiah fearlessly spoke God's hard truth, we are especially blessed to be alive today. We stand at a moment in time where we can look back at an incredible stream of God's work. We can look at history and know the Father to be profoundly faithful to his people. We can launch out into the future with boldness because we know, through our faith, that God is already there!

PRAYER:
Holy God, I know you are there! In the morning, in the evening, in the long nights, I know I am not alone. Thank you for knowing me and going with me through all my days. Please make your presence known to me this day, and indeed every day, as I seek to honor you in what I do and say. In the name of Jesus, my Lord, I ask this.


*Wisdom:*
Without counsel purposes are disappointed: but in the multitude of counsellors they are established.  Proverbs 15:22   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 3, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Finally, my brethren, be strong in the Lord, and in the power of his might. Put on the whole armour of God, that ye may be able to stand against the wiles of the devil.  Ephesians 6:10-11   (KJV)

Many of the struggles in our lives are not mere accidents! Many of them are not put there by God. Our challenges often come from the hand of our enemy, Satan. He always prowls about looking for the best scheme to knock us out of our commitment to and relationship with the Lord. Placing ourselves firmly in the hands of the Lord and using his tools of warfare will help us defeat our enemy who has already been humiliated by Jesus and the cross.

PRAYER:
Strengthen me, O God, that I may stand against my foe and triumph by the power of your Spirit so that I may bring honor and glory to my conquering Savior who will return one day and take me home in victory. In the name of the victorious Rider on the White Horse I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Righteous lips [are] the delight of kings; and they love him that speaketh right.  Proverbs 16:13   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 5, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Blessed [is] the man that endureth temptation: for when he is tried, he shall receive the crown of life, which the Lord hath promised to them that love him.  James 1:12   (KJV)

Only Christians win at life. That's because none of us who is human has the power to hold back our awful enemy, death. But when we have persevered, we are given the ultimate victory: LIFE that will not end because our lives are in the hands of the one who defeated death!

PRAYER:
Thank you Father, for sending your Son to defeat the power of death and provide me the ultimate victory. In Jesus' name I praise you. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Buy the truth, and sell [it] not; [also] wisdom, and instruction, and understanding.  Proverbs 23:23   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 6, 2010*

*Devotional:*
For the wages of sin [is] death; but the gift of God [is] eternal life through Jesus Christ our Lord.  Romans 6:23   (KJV)

If we receive death as our payment for sin, we're only being paid what we're owed -- sin is rebellion against the God who loves us and gave us his most precious gift to redeem us from sin! But God's gift is free -- eternal life in Jesus Christ. We could not earn it, deserve it, or demand it. So God offered it by grace.

PRAYER:
Thank you God for loving me when no one else could or would. Thank you for sacrificing the most precious gift of heaven so I could join you there. Of all the gifts I've ever received, yours is the best. I offer this praise in the name of one, Jesus Christ the sacrificial Lamb, whose gift has given me life! Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The rich and poor meet together: the LORD [is] the maker of them all.  Proverbs 22:2   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 7, 2010*

*Devotional:*
If we confess our sins, he is faithful and just to forgive us [our] sins, and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness.  1 John 1:9   (KJV)

We can be forgiven of our sins! That's great, but there's even better news. We can be purified of any stain from sin!! That's
incredible: not only am I forgiven, but I'm also made clean and new again! But only because of God's grace and perfect sacrifice for our sins.

PRAYER:
Forgiving Father, please forgive me today for my lack of passion to love and forgive others in the way you have so graciously forgiven me. Create in me a heart like your own: faithful, forgiving, and gracious. In the precious name of Jesus I pray.


*Wisdom:*
There is that maketh himself rich, yet [hath] nothing: [there is] that maketh himself poor, yet [hath] great riches.  Proverbs 13:7   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 8, 2010*

*Devotional:*
For unto you it is given in the behalf of Christ, not only to believe on him, but also to suffer for his sake;  Philippians 1:29   (KJV)

When we read the book of Acts, we find the disciples overjoyed at suffering "for the sake of the name." Since Jesus has already victoriously passed through that kind of ordeal, we should consider it a privilege, not a hardship, to share in his sufferings, not just a hardship. The truth of our commitment is often best shown to the skeptical when we are "under fire." So let's keep our character when under attack and rejoice, because we've seen in Jesus what happens when God's children are faithful even at the cost of their lives.

PRAYER:
What a precious name you have given to your son, O Lord. May it be exalted in all the earth and throughout all the heavens, until every heart knows that he is truly Lord. In Jesus name, and for his glory, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Wisdom [is] the principal thing; [therefore] get wisdom: and with all thy getting get understanding.  Proverbs 4:7   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 9, 2010*

*Devotional:*
In God [is] my salvation and my glory: the rock of my strength, [and] my refuge, [is] in God.  Psalm 62:7   (KJV)

Who we are, what becomes of us in life, and if we accomplish anything of worldly significance are all in God's hands. We cannot achieve lasting honor for ourselves without his blessing. We cannot secure our future or our safety without his protection and blessing. The basis of all achievement and glory is dependent upon our willingly placing our lives in his care.

PRAYER:
O Rock, Fortress of my life, I place myself in your care. Take charge of my future and use me for your glory. In you I take refuge and on your strength I rely to make my days worthwhile. In the precious name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
How much better [is it] to get wisdom than gold! and to get understanding rather to be chosen than silver!  Proverbs 16:16   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 10, 2010*

*Devotional:*
For [there is] one God, and one mediator between God and men, the man Christ Jesus; Who gave himself a ransom for all, to be testified in due time.  1 Timothy 2:5-6   (KJV)

We do not need to have another human, no matter how mighty, pious, or special, to intercede for us before God. As his children, we can go to our Father freely, knowing that God himself has provided the perfect mediator between himself and us. That mediator, alone, is head of the Church and Chief Priest before God on our behalf. His name is Christ Jesus, and he is our Lord, Savior and brother.

PRAYER:
O God, you are my God, and I praise you for making access to you so freely available. I know that if left to my own power, I would have no strength or righteousness with which to approach you. Yet in your grace, you not only provided a ransom for my sin, but you also provided a mediator for my approach to you. Jesus, I thank you as well, for paying the price and staying at the Father's side to intercede and speak for me! Thank you, Jesus, for making this prayer known to the Father as I pray in your name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Favour [is] deceitful, and beauty [is] vain: [but] a woman [that] feareth the LORD, she shall be praised.  Proverbs 31:30   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 12, 2010*

*Devotional:*
For he hath made him [to be] sin for us, who knew no sin; that we might be made the righteousness of God in him.  2 Corinthians 5:21   (KJV)

Righteousness! That's what we are. We are not righteous. No, it is much bigger than that. We are God's righteousness. We are the testimony of how holy, just and gracious he truly is because, in Jesus, we are his righteousness!

PRAYER:
Almighty God, thank you for making me righteous in the blood of your son's death. May people see in me a reflection of your holiness, justice, and mercy as I try to share your grace with them. Through Jesus, your sacrifice for my sins I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The wise in heart shall be called prudent: and the sweetness of the lips increaseth learning.  Proverbs 16:21   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 13, 2010*

*Devotional:*
He is despised and rejected of men; a man of sorrows, and acquainted with grief: and we hid as it were [our] faces from him; he was despised, and we esteemed him not. Surely he hath borne our griefs, and carried our sorrows: yet we did esteem him stricken, smitten of God, and afflicted.  Isaiah 53:3-4   (KJV)

Jesus was everything and became nothing for us. Yet most of the people alive on earth with him when he came, even his very own people, didn't know him or accept him even though he came to save them. The crowds just assumed he deserved what he got. Most did not repent. But there was something about that sacrificial story that has grabbed hearts over the years and called God's lost children home. In our journey home, we find him to not only be a Savior, but a servant who lived and died for our salvation as well.

PRAYER:
God Almighty, your plan to redeem me takes my breath away. Why you chose to take your precious son and expose him to such public disgrace while he was on earth I will never comprehend. But this I do know: you love me with an everlasting love and I will serve you with all of my strength in thanks for his great sacrifice. Thank you for your love. In the name of Jesus Christ, my Lord and Savior, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The soul of the sluggard desireth, and [hath] nothing: but the soul of the diligent shall be made fat.  Proverbs 13:4   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 14, 2010*

*Devotional:*
But he [was] wounded for our transgressions, [he was] bruised for our iniquities: the chastisement of our peace [was] upon him; and with his stripes we are healed. All we like sheep have gone astray; we have turned every one to his own way; and the LORD hath laid on him the iniquity of us all.  Isaiah 53:5-6   (KJV)

I don't know how Jesus could stand up under its weight. He had my sin, your sin, our sin. He allowed it to be placed upon him so that we would not have to bear the ultimate consequences of it at all. But in that sacrifice, as horrible as it was, we find ourselves healed -- cured of the most awful disease a person can have, a sin-sick soul. He was pierced, crushed, and punished for our sins. In their place, he has left us his transforming peace and a place to belong.

PRAYER:
God of peace, fill my soul with the wonder of your grace. Let me not forget the cost of your love. Stir in me the constant and abiding memory of your redemptive grace. Thank you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
My son, keep thy father's commandment, and forsake not the law of thy mother:  Proverbs 6:20   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 15, 2010*

*Devotional:*
[[To the chief Musician, [A Psalm] of David.]] The fool hath said in his heart, [There is] no God. They are corrupt, they have done abominable works, [there is] none that doeth good.  Psalm 14:1   (KJV)

At one time or another, most of us raised an angry fist to fate and cursed the darkness. Each of these actions is about as equally effective. But to deny there is a God is something else altogether. To rob heaven of God is to rob ourselves of grace, hope, and future. How foolish indeed to forget that behind a Creation of wonder, order, variety, beauty, power, and pattern is the Creator. He is far greater than his handiwork and we dare not ignore, deny, or dismiss him.

PRAYER:
O Lord God Almighty, Creator and Sustainer, thank you for not only being there, but being with me today. In Jesus name I pray.
Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The wise in heart shall be called prudent: and the sweetness of the lips increaseth learning.  Proverbs 16:21   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 16, 2010*

*Devotional:*
And Jesus going up to Jerusalem took the twelve disciples apart in the way, and said unto them, Behold, we go up to Jerusalem; and the Son of man shall be betrayed unto the chief priests and unto the scribes, and they shall condemn him to death, And shall deliver him to the Gentiles to mock, and to scourge, and to crucify [him]: and the third day he shall rise again.  
Matthew 20:17-19   (KJV)

One thing the Gospels (Matthew, Mark, Luke and John) make clear, Jesus' death on the cross was no accident. Jesus knew the challenge that awaited him in Jerusalem and he walked into it to deliver us from the same fate. If only we will face our challenges with a faith that God will lead us to triumph beyond our pain!

PRAYER:
Holy God and Loving Father, thank you for your plan to cover my sin with your grace by the death of your Son. May I live today aware of his sacrifice and confident of his victory over sin and death, so my life may reflect your victory. In the name of Jesus, my precious Savior, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The fear of the LORD [is] the beginning of knowledge: [but] fools despise wisdom and instruction.  Proverbs 1:7   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 17, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Looking unto Jesus the author and finisher of [our] faith; who for the joy that was set before him endured the cross, despising the shame, and is set down at the right hand of the throne of God.  Hebrews 12:2   (KJV)

"He drives where he looks, he drives where he looks!" That statement made by a disgruntled wife about her husband really spoke the truth. He invariably would turn the steering wheel in the direction he was looking. This principle is also true of each of us and our life: "Lives where she or he looks!" That's why it's important to fix our eyes on Jesus! Our life will follow where we look! Let's make sure that our gaze is on Jesus.

PRAYER:
Almighty and holy God, without your grace and the gift of your salvation, I could not approach you with confidence. Thank you for sending Jesus! Thank you for his life, his death, his resurrection, his exaltation and his intercession. I pledge this day to keep my eyes on him! Through his holy name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Say not thou, I will recompense evil; [but] wait on the LORD, and he shall save thee.  Proverbs 20:22   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 19, 2010*

*Devotional:*
In whom we have redemption through his blood, the forgiveness of sins, according to the riches of his grace;  Ephesians 1:7   (KJV)

Forgiveness! What a sweet and precious gift. What we were powerless to fix, make up or pay for, God did for us in Jesus. With him, each day is a fresh start and rebirth of Springtime. But my, such a terrible cost he paid to give it to us!

PRAYER:
Thank you, Father, for your anguish and cost to forgive my sins by the blood of your Son. I refuse to take lightly the cost of my sin and will live for your glory in appreciation of your grace. In the name of him who sacrificed all for my salvation I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For the upright shall dwell in the land, and the perfect shall remain in it. But the wicked shall be cut off from the earth, and the transgressors shall be rooted out of it.  Proverbs 2:21-22   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 20, 2010*

*Devotional:*
For the love of Christ constraineth us; because we thus judge, that if one died for all, then were all dead: And [that] he died for all, that they which live should not henceforth live unto themselves, but unto him which died for them, and rose again.  2 Corinthians 5:14-15   (KJV)

"What am I living for?" While that is an important question, the most important question of all is "Who am I living for?" Only one person can insure that I will never die because he has already died for me and conquered death! If he was willing to die for me, I'm for sure going to live for him!

PRAYER:
Victorious Lord, thank you for giving me triumph over death through Jesus, my Lord. Thank you for giving me victory over sin through his sacrificial death. Thank you for giving me victory today in my life as I live it for him. Through the precious name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
There is gold, and a multitude of rubies: but the lips of knowledge [are] a precious jewel.  Proverbs 20:15   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 21, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Confess [your] faults one to another, and pray one for another, that ye may be healed. The effectual fervent prayer of a righteous man availeth much.  James 5:16   (KJV)

To confess is to do two things with our sin: 1) to recognize sin for what it is in God's eyes and 2) to get rid of our secrets and be honest with another Christian. James' language is powerful. He mentions that this confession doesn't just bring forgiveness. It also brings healing.

PRAYER:
Holy Father, I have sinned. I now confess my own personal sin of ____________. I ask for your forgiveness and for your Spirit to strengthen me in overcoming temptation. I want to live for you and not let my sin, any sin, entangle me and draw me away from you. Through Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Be not wise in thine own eyes: fear the LORD, and depart from evil.  Proverbs 3:7   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 22, 2010*

*Devotional:*
I am crucified with Christ: nevertheless I live; yet not I, but Christ liveth in me: and the life which I now live in the flesh I live by the faith of the Son of God, who loved me, and gave himself for me.  Galatians 2:20   (KJV)

When we were baptized into Christ, we shared in his crucifixion and we were raised up to be a new person. Christ is alive in us. The real challenge is for us to be Christ alive in our world! Our motivation? Not to earn salvation, which has already been given us by grace, but to honor him who sacrificed all to save us. (See Romans 6:1-14)

PRAYER:
Thank you, God, for loving me and sending Jesus to redeem me from my sin. I commit to you today that I will live by faith in your Son who gave himself so I can spend eternity with you. I ask that by your Spirit, you help Jesus' life be seen in me. Through him I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The just [man] walketh in his integrity: his children [are] blessed after him.  Proverbs 20:7   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 23, 2010*

*Devotional:*
For if, when we were enemies, we were reconciled to God by the death of his Son, much more, being reconciled, we shall be saved by his life.  Romans 5:10  (KJV)

Jesus didn't just die for my sins; he lives for me. In fact, he is at God's right hand claiming me as his own (see 1 John 2:1-2). If he was willing to die to save me, what will he withhold now that he lives victorious over death?

PRAYER:
Holy and Righteous Father, I thank you for Jesus who is at your side and who knows my heart, my struggles, and my world. I thank you for your constant care and protection through all of my difficulties and triumphs. Please make your presence known more clearly today than ever before as I try to serve you with wholehearted devotion. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
My son, despise not the chastening of the LORD; neither be weary of his correction: For whom the LORD loveth he correcteth; even as a father the son [in whom] he delighteth.  Proverbs 3:11-12   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 24, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Who being the brightness of [his] glory, and the express image of his person, and upholding all things by the word of his power, when he had by himself purged our sins, sat down on the right hand of the Majesty on high;  Hebrews 1:3   (KJV)

Jesus was God with us. No imitation, knock off, or clone, he was God with us. To this day, he sustains all creation with his word -- so much for "Mother Nature." But now God-with-us has paid for our sins and is not just God-with-us, but he is also God-for-us at the Father's side.

PRAYER:
Precious Lord, as you have so many times in the past, you take these humble human words and bring them to the Father as my friend and brother. Thank you for your sacrifice for my sins. Thank you for your sustaining presence in our universe. Thank you for your daily intercession. Thank you for being God-for-me at the Father's side. To the glorious, majestic and holy God, who sent Jesus as Savior, be glory, honor, and adoration forever and ever. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Wine [is] a mocker, strong drink [is] raging: and whosoever is deceived thereby is not wise.  Proverbs 20:1   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 26, 2010*

*Devotional:*
For when we were yet without strength, in due time Christ died for the ungodly. For scarcely for a righteous man will one die: yet peradventure for a good man some would even dare to die. But God commendeth his love toward us, in that, while we were yet sinners, Christ died for us. 
Romans 5:6-8  (KJV)

Jesus did not die for us because he had some high hopes for who we are or what we would be. No, he died for us because he knew exactly who we are and what we would be without him. Praise be to God; we are now God's righteousness because Jesus took our sin upon himself and gave us God's grace and righteousness in its place (2 Corinthians 5:17-21).

PRAYER:
Holy God, thank you for Jesus, my Savior. No words are adequate to express my love and devotion to you for such an incredible gift!
Through him I give and live my thanks to you. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Go to the ant, thou sluggard; consider her ways, and be wise:  Proverbs 6:6   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 27, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Who his own self bare our sins in his own body on the tree, that we, being dead to sins, should live unto righteousness: by whose stripes ye were healed.  1 Peter 2:24 (KJV)

He bore our sins. He didn't just carry them; he suffered the penalty we deserved. His anguish was our healing. His suffering was our righteousness. How can we ever think of going back to sin after he suffered so much to bear its penalty?

PRAYER:
Holy God, how you could stand to see your precious Son under the weight of my sin, all sin, I will never understand. Thank you for such a great love and for being so great a God. There is none who can be compared to you, O God. Your greatness is beyond imagining and your love beyond my dreams. I will live today to your glory through Jesus who bore my sin so I could be your child. In the precious name of your Son I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
[There are] many devices in a man's heart; nevertheless the counsel of the LORD, that shall stand.  Proverbs 19:21   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 28, 2010*

*Devotional:*
And he said to [them] all, If any [man] will come after me, let him deny himself, and take up his cross daily, and follow me. For whosoever will save his life shall lose it: but whosoever will lose his life for my sake, the same shall save it.  Luke 9:23-24  (KJV)

"I've just got to find myself." Won't ever happen. We do not "find ourselves" or "find our life" by pursuing it. We find it by losing it in something, or someone, greater than ourselves. We find our life by losing it to Jesus and the work of his Kingdom.

PRAYER:
Master and Maker of all that lives and breathes, take my life and every breath and use it for your glory. May my words and actions this day be pleasing to you. Through Jesus I offer you this prayer and praise. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For whoso findeth me findeth life, and shall obtain favour of the LORD. But he that sinneth against me wrongeth his own soul: all they that hate me love death. Proverbs 8:35-36   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 29, 2010*

*Devotional:*
For all have sinned, and come short of the glory of God; Being justified freely by his grace through the redemption that is in Christ Jesus:  Romans 3:23-24  (KJV)

"I blew it!" Come to think of it, we've all blown it! We don't measure up. We're not divine. We might be decent, but decent won't save us. Only the divine, the truly righteous, make it past the grave and into glory. Thank God grace is freely given and the price for our sin was paid by Jesus. While I "blew it," he renewed it!

PRAYER:
Kind and Loving Father, thank you for being so generous with your grace. May I be as passionate for your righteousness as you were in redeeming me from my sin. Through Jesus I ask this. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Death and life [are] in the power of the tongue: and they that love it shall eat the fruit thereof.  Proverbs 18:21   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 30, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Moreover, brethren, I declare unto you the gospel which I preached unto you, which also ye have received, and wherein ye stand; By which also ye are saved, if ye keep in memory what I preached unto you, unless ye have believed in vain. For I delivered unto you first of all that which I also received, how that Christ died for our sins according to the scriptures;And that he was buried, and that he rose again the third day according to the scriptures:  1 Corinthians 15:1-4  (KJV)

The story of the Gospel is simple. The grace of the Gospel is glorious. The sacrifice of the Gospel is incomprehensible. The victory of the Gospel is eternal. The core of the Gospel is Christ.

PRAYER:
Lord, thank you for the empty tomb and Jesus' victory over the grave. Just as Jesus' death pardoned my sin, his resurrection assures my future. Thank you for grace and glory. May my life be lived each day by the power of the resurrection. In Jesus name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The fear of the LORD [is] the beginning of wisdom: and the knowledge of the holy [is] understanding.  Proverbs 9:10   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 31, 2010*

*Devotional:*
For for this cause pay ye tribute also: for they are God's ministers, attending continually upon this very thing. Render therefore to all their dues: tribute to whom tribute [is due]; custom to whom custom; fear to whom fear; honour to whom honour.  Romans 13:6-7  (KJV)

Owe! Tax day. Not my favorite, how about yours? But where would we be without government, order and laws. While we may not like how the system functions today, what if we had no system? Let's be redemptive in our living and obedient in our citizenship and ask God to bless our country and bring it revival.

PRAYER:
Holy God, I thank you that I am free in you and belong to no one and no power. Yet because I want your name to be respected, I will obey the laws of this land according to your will. At the same time, O Lord, I fervently pray that you will heal our land and bring our hearts back to you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The eyes of the LORD [are] in every place, beholding the evil and the good.  Proverbs 15:3   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 2, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Owe no man any thing, but to love one another: for he that loveth another hath fulfilled the law.  Romans 13:8  (KJV)

He paid a debt and I owe one. Thank God I don't owe the debt for my sin, but I owe others the same love, respect and grace with which God has treated me!

PRAYER:
Holy God who owns all things, I thank you for not just owning me, but for having bought me out of slavery, sin, and death. Please kindle love in my heart through the Holy Spirit so I will love others as you do. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Slothfulness casteth into a deep sleep; and an idle soul shall suffer hunger.  Proverbs 19:15   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 3, 2010*

*Devotional:*
For the preaching of the cross is to them that perish foolishness; but unto us which are saved it is the power of God.  1 Corinthians 1:18  (KJV)

Power! We love power. We love the sound and fury of power. We love the ability that power brings to change things. But, the greatest power ever unleashed on this earth was the power displayed when the Almighty God held back his might and fury while his Son was persecuted and murdered. He did it so he could save us. Now that's an awesome display of power, and it was displayed specifically for us!

PRAYER:
Holy and Majestic God on high, I praise you for incredible might and power. But I also thank you for your love which guides the release of that power. Thank you for knowing that I am but dust without your sustaining Spirit. Thank you for saving me by withholding your mighty power so I could be pardoned by your sacrificial power. Because of Jesus' mercy, and in his holy name, I offer this prayer. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The LORD will not suffer the soul of the righteous to famish: but he casteth away the substance of the wicked.  Proverbs 10:3   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 4, 2010*

*Devotional:*
That if thou shalt confess with thy mouth the Lord Jesus, and shalt believe in thine heart that God hath raised him from the dead, thou shalt be saved. For with the heart man believeth unto righteousness; and with the mouth confession is made unto salvation.  Romans 10:9-10  (KJV)
Imagine Jesus being proud of you! He said if we confess him before others here on earth, he will speak up for us in heaven. Confessing Jesus as our Lord is simply acknowledging the truth. But for believers, it is more than that, since at the close of time every knee will bow and every tongue confess his name. For us, confessing Jesus is anticipating his triumph in which we will share.
PRAYER:
Mighty God, your Son is my Lord. I love him and praise him for his redeeming sacrifice. I thank him for his conquest of the grave.
I marvel at his sacrificial and triumphant grace. Jesus is Lord. I know it sounds sweet in your ears so I say it again, Jesus is my Lord. Thank you for being so great that you would be so sacrificial. In the name of my Lord and Savior, Jesus the Carpenter, I offer this thanks. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*Whoso loveth instruction loveth knowledge: but he that hateth reproof [is] brutish.  Proverbs 12:1   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 5, 2010*

*Devotional:*
But now is Christ risen from the dead, [and] become the firstfruits of them that slept. For since by man [came] death, by man [came] also the resurrection of the dead. For as in Adam all die, even so in Christ shall all be made alive.  1 Corinthians 15:20-22  (KJV)

Being eternal is nothing new. Being like Jesus completely, eternally, will be new. But when the moment of glory hung in the balance as Jesus was revived from his death sleep, we too were given the assurance that death no longer claims us. The only death that really matters is our death to sin in baptism with Jesus. If we have shared in that death, we will most certainly share in his resurrection (see Romans 6:1-14).

PRAYER:
Almighty, Most Powerful God. Because of your grace and the resurrection of Jesus from the dead, I know I will see you face to face. Help me now, however, to live that resurrected life being more like Jesus today than any day ever before. In the name of my risen Lord I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Better [is] the poor that walketh in his integrity, than [he that is] perverse in his lips, and is a fool.  Proverbs 19:1   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 6, 2010*

*Devotional:*
O death, where [is] thy sting? O grave, where [is] thy victory? The sting of death [is] sin; and the strength of sin [is] the law. But thanks [be] to God, which giveth us the victory through our Lord Jesus Christ.  1 Corinthians 15:55-57  (KJV)
Victory! Ultimate Victory!! If you don't have the answer for life's biggest test, death, then you have no victory. The Super Bowl and World Series are played every year. The champion is a victor for only one year. But a Christian is a champion forever because in Jesus, a Christian has victory over death.
PRAYER:
Thank you God for giving me victory in Jesus Christ. In my daily struggles with sin, please make his will triumphantly present in me now, just as it will be when he raises me from death and brings me home to you. Through my Triumphant King I ask it. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*He becometh poor that dealeth [with] a slack hand: but the hand of the diligent maketh rich.  Proverbs 10:4   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 7, 2010*

*Devotional:*
And I give unto them eternal life; and they shall never perish, neither shall any [man] pluck them out of my hand. My Father, which gave [them] me, is greater than all; and no [man] is able to pluck [them] out of my Father's hand. I and [my] Father are one.  John 10:28-30  (KJV)
"He's got the whole world in his hand." Yes, the song may be true, but in a much more special way, God holds his children of faith in his hand. As long as their lives are entrusted to him and his grace, no one or nothing can steal them away.
PRAYER:
O Lord, thank you for your steadfast and secure love. Thank you for the assurance that my future rests in your hands. Thank you for holding me in your protective grace. May I live today with confidence and joy knowing that no matter where I find myself, you are there to uphold and sustain me. For this grace, I thank you in Jesus' name. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*A man shall be commended according to his wisdom: but he that is of a perverse heart shall be despised.  Proverbs 12:8   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 9, 2010*

*Devotional:*
For the invisible things of him from the creation of the world are clearly seen, being understood by the things that are made, [even] his eternal power and Godhead; so that they are without excuse:  Romans 1:20  (KJV)
The touch of the Masters hand is all around us. We see it in the order, beauty, and dazzling variety of creation. The great expanse of space, with its billions of stars, along with the incredible world of the microscopic are all testimony to an Orderer of great creativity. God has left his fingerprints all over his world so we can know that he has been here and will not abandon the work of his hands.
PRAYER:
O God, thank you for your creation. Thank you for its beauty and variety. Thank you for the changing seasons and the beauty of Spring. But most of all, thank you for choosing to show yourself to us, your creatures. In Jesus' name. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
The words of a talebearer [are] as wounds, and they go down into the innermost parts of the belly.  Proverbs 18:8   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 10, 2010*

*Devotional:
*For it is written, [As] I live, saith the Lord, every knee shall bow to me, and every tongue shall confess to God.  Romans 14:11  (KJV)
"Thy kingdom come, thy will be done on earth as it is in heaven." "Maranatha! Come Lord Jesus!" Yes, every knee will bow. But ours already do. We live in anticipation of the day when all peoples will bow before our King. Until that day, let's do all we can to make sure as many as we can influence bow before Jesus on that Day in joy and not in fear!
PRAYER:
Father, I thank you for saving me. May my anticipation of the day of Jesus' victory move me to be your agent of reconciliation so others are ready for that day and will welcome it with joy. Give me eyes to see those who need to come to Jesus today. Through him I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
Hatred stirreth up strifes: but love covereth all sins.  Proverbs 10:12   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 11, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Forasmuch as ye know that ye were not redeemed with corruptible things, [as] silver and gold, from your vain conversation [received] by tradition from your fathers; But with the precious blood of Christ, as of a lamb without blemish and without spot:  1 Peter 1:18-19  (KJV)
If value is determined by price, we are incredibly valuable. God took the most precious treasure of heaven to buy us out of sin and death and adopt us into his family. Silver and gold pale in comparison to that value.
PRAYER:
Holy God, may I live each day more aware of my inestimable value to you. May my words, thoughts and actions be permeated with your sense of my worth -- not so that I may seem important to others, but so that I may live in holiness and honor to your precious gift to me. Through him I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*A wrathful man stirreth up strife: but [he that is] slow to anger appeaseth strife.  Proverbs 15:18   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 12, 2010*

*Devotional:*
To whom God would make known what [is] the riches of the glory of this mystery among the Gentiles; which is Christ in you, the hope of glory: Whom we preach, warning every man, and teaching every man in all wisdom; that we may present every man perfect in Christ Jesus:  Colossians 1:27-28  (KJV)
Christ lives in me. Until I can become completely like him through the power of the Spirit (2 Cor 3:18), he lives in me. Until I can go home to be with him, he lives in me (John14:1-21). Everywhere I go and everything I do, he is in me. Our goal is to have him formed more perfectly in us, not just live in us. Of course, that will be done by his power and through the gift of his Spirit!
PRAYER:
O God, may the presence of Jesus within me stir me to do your work today. May your abiding grace, through the presence of your gracious Son, call me to your character and your concerns. O Jesus, please make my heart like our Father's. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
The name of the LORD [is] a strong tower: the righteous runneth into it, and is safe.  Proverbs 18:10   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 13, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Wherefore he is able also to save them to the uttermost that come unto God by him, seeing he ever liveth to make intercession for them.  Hebrews 7:25  (KJV)
Jesus didn't just come and die for us. He wasn't just raised to give us life. No, as incredible as those gifts are, he adds another blessing to all he has done for us: until he can come and take us home to God, Jesus lives to ask God for grace in our behalf. Jesus is not only our Savior, he is our defender and brother at the Father's side!
PRAYER:
Precious Savior, my Jesus, how I love you. You sacrificed heaven for me. You gave up dignity to redeem me. You destroyed death to assure me. But today, I am most thankful and most aware that every prayer I offer and every step I take you are in the Father's presence to bless me. Thank you. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
In the lips of him that hath understanding wisdom is found: but a rod [is] for the back of him that is void of understanding.  
Proverbs 10:13   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 14, 2010*

*Devotional:*
For the Son of man is come to seek and to save that which was lost.  Luke 19:10  (KJV)
"The Friend of Sinners." Of all the things Jesus was called, I believe that was his favorite. Come to think of it, I believe it's my favorite, too!
PRAYER:
Father, while I know you hate sin and the havoc it creates in our lives, I am so thankful that when you came to earth you were not our judge but our Savior, you were our friend. I promise to live today more aware of your love for the lost because I know what it means to be found. Through Jesus my Lord, I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
He that hath knowledge spareth his words: [and] a man of understanding is of an excellent spirit.  Proverbs 17:27   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 16, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Let this mind be in you, which was also in Christ Jesus: Who, being in the form of God, thought it not robbery to be equal with God: But made himself of no reputation, and took upon him the form of a servant, and was made in the likeness of men: And being found in fashion as a man, he humbled himself, and became obedient unto death, even the death of the cross.   Philippians 2:5-8  (KJV)
"Lord, humble us gently." That is one of my friend's favorite prayers. I like it, too. But thank God Jesus was not gently humbled. While I hate he had to go through agony, his self-emptying humility was stark, bold, drastic, and outrageous. But I am to have this same attitude when it comes to reaching God's lost children.
PRAYER:
God, you are all powerful and yet you emptied yourself to redeem me. May I be more selfless in my attitude and treatment of others, more like Jesus is with me. In Christ' name, I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
He that trusteth in his riches shall fall: but the righteous shall flourish as a branch.  Proverbs 11:28   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 17, 2010*

*Devotional:*
For I know [that] my redeemer liveth, and [that] he shall stand at the latter [day] upon the earth:  Job 19:25  (KJV)
Beyond what these words were first meant to convey, we know today that our Redeemer will return as the Rider on the white horse in triumph and victory. Hallelujah, what a day! Then the world truly WILL KNOW that Jesus Christ, our Savior and brother and friend, is Lord of all things!
PRAYER:
Conquering King, Immortal God, I look forward to the day of your ultimate triumph in our world. Until that day, I pray that your Kingdom may be reflected in my ministry, my family and my life. Through the Rider on the white horse, I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*The beginning of strife [is as] when one letteth out water: therefore leave off contention, before it be meddled with. Proverbs 17:14   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 18, 2010*

*Devotional:*
But speaking the truth in love, may grow up into him in all things, which is the head, [even] Christ:  Ephesians 4:15  (KJV)
Speaking the truth is hard enough. You mean I have to do it in love? Yes, if I am to be Christ's man or woman, I must speak to others as he did.
PRAYER:
Father, forgive me for the bitterness in my heart and unfairness on my lips. Through your Spirit, help me better use my speech to bless others and glorify you. May I speak your truth with your love today in all my conversations. Through him who is Truth and Love I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
In the multitude of words there wanteth not sin: but he that refraineth his lips [is] wise.  Proverbs 10:19   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 19, 2010*

*Devotional:*
But without faith [it is] impossible to please [him]: for he that cometh to God must believe that he is, and [that] he is a rewarder of them that diligently seek him.  Hebrews 11:6  (KJV)
I believe! I believe that God not only knows me, but cares about me. I believe that God not only created the universe, but he knows the number of hairs on my head. I believe that God not only sent his Son to save the world, but that he's sending him back to bring me home. What's more, I believe that God is pleased by my belief.
PRAYER:
Almighty, Most Holy Lord, I thank you for your steadfast love and enduring faithfulness. I thank you for your grace and mercy. I thank you for your might and power. I thank you for your awesome holiness. I thank you ... for being you, and choosing to reveal yourself to mortals like me. Through Jesus, your final Word, I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
Every one [that is] proud in heart [is] an abomination to the LORD: [though] hand [join] in hand, he shall not be unpunished.  
Proverbs 16:5   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 20, 2010*

*Devotional:*
And this is the confidence that we have in him, that, if we ask any thing according to his will, he heareth us: And if we know that he hear us, whatsoever we ask, we know that we have the petitions that we desired of him.  1 John 5:14-15  (KJV)
Confidence before God. That's sort of an oxymoron if you meditate upon it. Yet through the presence of Jesus at the Father's right hand and the intercession of the Holy Spirit, we can have confidence and come boldly before the Creator of the universe and know that He not only hears us, but also cares for us. Wow, what an audience! Oh, and one final thing, He also ACTS on what we ask.
PRAYER:
Abba Father, for the grace of Your listening ear I thank You more than words can say. Through the authority of Jesus my brother and by the grace of Your interceding Holy Spirit, I offer You my thanks and love this day. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*[As] a jewel of gold in a swine's snout, [so is] a fair woman which is without discretion.  Proverbs 11:22   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 21, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Rejoicing in hope; patient in tribulation; continuing instant in prayer;  Romans 12:12  (KJV)
Sometimes the key to survival is simply "setting our jaw" and going on faithfully trusting that God is there helping us, despite the apparent and outward circumstances. Choosing joy through hope rather than despair, choosing patient endurance in times of affliction, and choosing faithfulness in prayer are all decisions of the will trusting that the God who raised Jesus from the dead can also change our circumstances because he hears our voice.
PRAYER:
Create in me, O Mighty God, a resolute and steadfast heart so that I might persevere with joy no matter what the difficulty. This I ask in the name of your faithful Son. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
The fining pot [is] for silver, and the furnace for gold: but the LORD trieth the hearts.  Proverbs 17:3   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 23, 2010*

*Devotional:*
If my people, which are called by my name, shall humble themselves, and pray, and seek my face, and turn from their wicked ways; then will I hear from heaven, and will forgive their sin, and will heal their land.  2 Chronicles 7:14  (KJV)
Humility is not our culture's most valued asset or most desired character quality. But, humility is what is demanded -- not so much because it's commanded (though that would be enough), but because we've "earned" our need of it. Every year brings another wave of major failures in morality, character, and spirituality. Even on our best days, we all fall short of God's holiness. Rather than progressing culturally, we find ourselves slipping. Our need to approach God with humility is "earned"! So let's be humble and call upon the Lord, throwing off our sin and seeking after him!
PRAYER:
Holy and Almighty God, your deeds are awesome, your faithfulness is overwhelming, and your mercy and grace are such blessings. Yet I come to you knowing that you hear me, despite the incredible distance between you and me, between your worth and holiness and my lack. I confess that I, and my culture and country around me, have made a mess of what you so wonderfully blessed us with. I come humbling asking that you reassert yourself in our nation at this time in clearly recognizable ways. I ask this in faith through Jesus' name. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
The fear of the LORD prolongeth days: but the years of the wicked shall be shortened.  Proverbs 10:27   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 24, 2010*

*Devotional:
*And the peace of God, which passeth all understanding, shall keep your hearts and minds through Christ Jesus.  Philippians 4:6-7  (KJV)
God wants to hear our prayers. But to keep them from becoming too self-focussed, God wants us to always remember to give thanks. It is so easy for us to turn prayer into a request line. We are the ones who are left bereft when thanksgiving and praise are robbed from our prayers. Without praise our hearts grow dim because all we think about are problems and prayer becomes a wish list.
PRAYER:
Gracious God, I have so many reasons to praise you. In the face of trial and hardship I have your promises to reawaken my hope. In the moment of victory I have you to thank for my abilities. In the boredom of the routine, I have great joys in your surprises. Thank you God for being so great and yet so loving. In Jesus' name. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*The fear of the LORD [is] the instruction of wisdom; and before honour [is] humility.  Proverbs 15:33   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 25, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Confess [your] faults one to another, and pray one for another, that ye may be healed. The effectual fervent prayer of a righteous man availeth much.  James 5:16  (KJV)
To confess our sins means we do two things with our sin: 1) we recognize sin for what it is in God's eyes and 2) we get rid of our secrets and are honest with another Christian about our weakness, vulnerabilities, failures, and sins. James' language is powerful. He mentions that this confession doesn't just bring forgiveness, it also brings healing.
PRAYER:
Holy Father, I have sinned. I now confess my own personal sin of ____________. I ask for your forgiveness and for your Spirit to strengthen me in overcoming temptation. I want to live for you and not let my sin, any sin, entangle me and draw me away from you. Through the mighty name of Jesus I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*A false balance [is] abomination to the LORD: but a just weight [is] his delight.  Proverbs 11:1   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 26, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Rejoice evermore. Pray without ceasing. In every thing give thanks: for this is the will of God in Christ Jesus concerning you.  1 Thessalonians 5:16-18  (KJV)
Where does your heart live? That's what these verses are all about. It's about where we spend the most time with our hearts. Is there a constant awareness in your life that God is present? Is he the unseen but always present companion in all your ups and downs? Or is God here when it is convenient and gone when things are busy or we feel that everything is going okay? Joy comes from knowing we are never alone. Prayer is the ongoing conversation we have, Spirit to Spirit, child to Abba, human with God. Thanksgiving and joy are the great reminders that we have been blessed no matter what the outward circumstances imply.
PRAYER:
Precious and Righteous Father, thank you for being there, always. Give me a deeper appreciation and a more profound awareness of your presence today. May my life reflect the joy you have given me by saving me by grace. And may my heart always find its home in you. Through the name of Jesus my Savior and friend I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
Better [is] a dry morsel, and quietness therewith, than an house full of sacrifices [with] strife.  Proverbs 17:1   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 27, 2010*

*Devotional:*
Walk in wisdom toward them that are without, redeeming the time. Let your speech [be] alway with grace, seasoned with salt, that ye may know how ye ought to answer every man.  
Colossians 4:5-6  (KJV)
There are no random acts of kindness, only intentional acts given the opportunity to happen. We have thought about kindnesses we can do. We have committed ourselves to acting in ways that are kind and beneficial. We have prayed for an opportunity to be kind. Then the opportunity presents itself and bingo! We act with kindness. Nothing random about that! This is true not just in deeds, but in words as well. More than trying to avoid poor speech, we are urged to use our speech to bless and help others to come to know Christ.
PRAYER:
Father, please forgive me for the careless words I have uttered this week. I understand that these careless words are twice sins -- a sin once when I committed it and a sin a second time because I didn't see the opportunity to be redemptive and helpful with my speech. Open my eyes Lord so that I may see those people you have placed in my path to bless. Through the blessed name of Jesus I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:
*A man shall be satisfied with good by the fruit of [his] mouth: and the recompence of a man's hands shall be rendered unto him.  Proverbs 12:14   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 28, 2010

Devotional:*
[There is] therefore now no condemnation to them which are in Christ Jesus, who walk not after the flesh, but after the Spirit. For the law of the Spirit of life in Christ Jesus hath made me free from the law of sin and death.  Romans 8:1-2  (KJV)

Give honor to whom honor is due! This biblical principle is most certainly true of women, and especially those who are godly mothers. Let's make sure we praise the key women in our lives today!

PRAYER:
Father, I want to thank you for the women of character and grace, tenderness and fire, love and tenacity, who have helped shape my life -- those who have helped me find, follow, and faithfully serve you. I especially thank you for my mother and what she means to me. Please bless them. I ask this in Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The lot is cast into the lap; but the whole disposing thereof [is] of the LORD.  Proverbs 16:33   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 30, 2010

Devotional:*
Moreover if thy brother shall trespass against thee, go and tell him his fault between thee and him alone: if he shall hear thee, thou hast gained thy brother.  Matthew 18:15  (KJV)

The right thing is so hard to do sometimes. It seems so much easier to gossip about someone who has wronged us, or to mention them in a group prayer as needing help, or to pass around an innuendo when talking about struggling Christians. But, only one thing is the right thing when we have been wounded by the action of another brother or sister in Christ! Go to the person who has wronged you, try to keep the damage contained to just the two of you, and work on being reconciled. This is God's desire, and should be our goal as his children.

PRAYER:
Lord God Almighty, forgive my foolish and selfish ways. Give me courage to lovingly confront those who have sinned against me, but if I cannot bring reconciliation, help me through the power of your Holy Spirit to forgive as you have forgiven me. In Jesus' name, and because of his atoning sacrifice for sin I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The fear of the LORD [is] a fountain of life, to depart from the snares of death.  Proverbs 14:27   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 31, 2010

Devotional:*
And be ye kind one to another, tenderhearted, forgiving one another, even as God for Christ's sake hath forgiven you.  Ephesians 4:32  (KJV)

Be kind and compassionate -- two qualities that seem to be in short supply. Maybe it's because we hold up the wrong heroes. Unfortunately these two qualities are often seen as signs of weakness rather than strength. To forgive as God forgave us requires great courage and great strength. So let's be strong!

PRAYER:
Holy God, there is no way I can adequately thank you for sacrificing so much to forgive me. So this day, I pledge to be more like you: to share more of your kindness and grace with those who have wronged me. Today, I ask you to help me release my bitterness toward _____________ and I ask you to bless this person with your kindness and grace. By the power of Jesus' example I ask this.


*Wisdom:*
[He that is] slow to anger [is] better than the mighty; and he that ruleth his spirit than he that taketh a city.  Proverbs 16:32   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*September 1, 2010

Devotional:*
[There is] therefore now no condemnation to them which are in Christ Jesus, who walk not after the flesh, but after the Spirit. For the law of the Spirit of life in Christ Jesus hath made me free from the law of sin and death.  Romans 8:1-2  (KJV)

Free at last! Free at last! Thank God Almighty, we are free at last!"" Becoming a Christian means we have been liberated from law keeping. We now have God living in us through the Holy Spirit. The Spirit helps us to know God's will and then live it. Through the Spirit's power, we can do what no law could make us do: live up to God's standards of righteousness. We are set free to be like God and to be with God, free from the crippling power of law, sin, and death."

PRAYER:
Gracious father, thank you for all of your gifts to me. Today, I want to especially thank you for liberating me from law and empowering me with your Spirit. Fill me and empower me today with your Spirit as I commit to live my life for you. In the name and by the authority of Jesus my Lord I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Evil pursueth sinners: but to the righteous good shall be repayed.  Proverbs 13:21   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*September 2, 2010

Devotional:*
Favour [is] deceitful, and beauty [is] vain: [but] a woman [that] feareth the LORD, she shall be praised.  Proverbs 31:30  (KJV)

So many things we honor and exalt in our culture are shallow and temporary. The one thing that lasts in a beautiful woman is not her charm or her beauty, but her godliness. Let's make sure that our church families and our physical families value godly women and give them the praise they deserve!

PRAYER:
Holy God, please give us better eyes and more faithful hearts that we may value in all people qualities that reflect your character. Bless us as we raise our children that we may instill in them a sense of proper values as they choose their life partner. And dear God, please help us in our churches to value and praise women for their holy character. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Pleasant words [are as] an honeycomb, sweet to the soul, and health to the bones.  Proverbs 16:24   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*September 3, 2010

Devotional:*
For thou hast possessed my reins: thou hast covered me in my mother's womb. I will praise thee; for I am fearfully [and] wonderfully made: marvellous [are] thy works; and [that] my soul knoweth right well.  Psalm 139:13-14  (KJV)

I am made by God! You are made by God. Just as surely as ANYone has been made by God, we have been made by God. He knew us before anyone knew we were there. He had plans for us before anyone planned our arrival. And he made us well! How do we know? Look at all God has made. 

PRAYER:
God Almighty, my Savior and Redeemer, thank you for knowing me before I was able to know. Thank you for choosing my life and giving it to me. Thank you for giving me the gifts, abilities and talents that you have given me. Now please help me live as if I was made special by you, because I am! Through Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A talebearer revealeth secrets: but he that is of a faithful spirit concealeth the matter.  Proverbs 11:13   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*September 4, 2010

Devotional:*
As thou knowest not what [is] the way of the spirit, [nor] how the bones [do grow] in the womb of her that is with child: even so thou knowest not the works of God who maketh all.  Ecclesiastes 11:5  (KJV)

I don't know. I don't know! That has to be one of the hardest phrases for us to use. But when thinking about God and his ways, that's really all we can say. What we know about God is only what he in his grace has chosen to reveal to us. He is the Mystery of mysteries. He is the supreme knowable Unknown. Yet what we do know of him, what he has revealed to us in Jesus, is not only mighty and awesome, but loving and merciful. 

PRAYER:
To you, O Lord God, I can only offer my wonder and awe. When I consider the vastness of the universe in which our tiny blue planet spins its existence, I am humbled at your wonderfully complex and expansive sovereignty. At the same time, Abba Father, I treasure your nearness. You are the God far above all I know, the God who transcends space and time, and also God my Father who is ever near. Thank you for being accessible but not penetrable, available but not controllable. I thank you and praise you in the name of Jesus. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He that keepeth his mouth keepeth his life: [but] he that openeth wide his lips shall have destruction.  Proverbs 13:3   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*September 6, 2010

Devotional:*
The LORD thy God in the midst of thee [is] mighty; he will save, he will rejoice over thee with joy; he will rest in his love, he will joy over thee with singing.  Zephaniah 3:17  (KJV)

So God likes to sing too! He even likes to share his lullabies with those he loves. Not only is God Abba Father, he is also like a mother. He gently rocks and quiets his children with his affectionate care.

PRAYER:
O God, I pray that when the storms of life rage against me, I will remember these words and find refuge, comfort and peace in your sheltering care. Make me aware, O God, of your singing in my life as you make your salvation clearer to me each day. Through my Savior Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Better [it is to be] of an humble spirit with the lowly, than to divide the spoil with the proud.  Proverbs 16:19   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*September 7, 2010

Devotional:*
O the depth of the riches both of the wisdom and knowledge of God! how unsearchable [are] his judgments, and his ways past finding out!  
Romans 11:33  (KJV)

God's plan to save us is incredible. His blueprints for the creation of our universe are beyond our imagining. He is so rich in wisdom and knowledge. What else can we do but go to him and ask him to open our minds to his work and his will in our lives.

PRAYER:
Precious and Almighty Father, thank you for reawakening me each morning to the power of your sustaining presence in the world, but even more in my life. Bless me today as I seek to put you first in all I do. In Jesus name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Even in laughter the heart is sorrowful; and the end of that mirth [is] heaviness.  Proverbs 14:13   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*September 8, 2010

Devotional:*
But the wisdom that is from above is first pure, then peaceable, gentle, [and] easy to be intreated, full of mercy and good fruits, without partiality, and without hypocrisy. And the fruit of righteousness is sown in peace of them that make peace.  James 3:17-18  (KJV)

Now I know why righteousness is so hard to find: there aren't many sowers! Heavenly wisdom is full of sacrificial earthly action.
That's a powerful reminder to me that wisdom is not what you know but what you sow!

PRAYER:
Holy and Wise Father, thank you for demonstrating purity, peace making, consideration, submissiveness, mercy, good fruit, impartiality, and sincerity in Jesus. I ask for the power and the courage to demonstrate these qualities this week as I seek to live like him. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Better [is] a dinner of herbs where love is, than a stalled ox and hatred therewith.  Proverbs 15:17   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*September 9, 2010

Devotional:*
Now I beseech you, brethren, by the name of our Lord Jesus Christ, that ye all speak the same thing, and [that] there be no divisions among you; but [that] ye be perfectly joined together in the same mind and in the same judgment.  1 Corinthians 1:10  (KJV)

If people in our congregations are ever going to get along, the leaders of those churches must remind us of how important it is. Jesus' dying prayer was that we would be one. Why? So the world would know that the Father had sent him. Unity is not important, it is essential; not just as a theory or theology, but as a daily practice among the people who claim Jesus as Lord.

PRAYER:
Lord Jesus, you have presented all of my prayers to our Father and I thank you for this grace. I promise that I will do all I can to bring glory to our Father, to live at peace and to serve in unity with those who belong to you. Please bless our church family with more passion for the unity that you desire. In Jesus' name and through the blessed Holy Spirit I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Happy [is] the man [that] findeth wisdom, and the man [that] getteth understanding. For the merchandise of it [is] better than the merchandise of silver, and the gain thereof than fine gold. She [is] more precious than rubies: and all the things thou canst desire are not to be compared unto her.  Proverbs 3:13-15   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*September 10, 2010

Devotional*:
For, brethren, ye have been called unto liberty; only [use] not liberty for an occasion to the flesh, but by love serve one another.  
Galatians 5:13  (KJV)

Freedom is a wonderful gift when it is handled with responsibility. Not being under law is such a sweet grace, but we want to pass that sweetness on to each other through service, kindness, and care.

PRAYER:
O Great God of Deliverance, thank you for rescuing Israel from Pharaoh's grasp, David from the sword of Goliath, and Daniel from the lion's den. But, O Great Deliverer, thank you most of all for the triumph of Jesus over sin at Calvary and his victory over death at the empty tomb. I long to see you face to face and thank you for my freedom. Until that day, guide me as I use this gift of liberation to serve your children and live for you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The wicked flee when no man pursueth: but the righteous are bold as a lion.  Proverbs 28:1   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*September 11, 2010

Devotional*:
Let every one of us please [his] neighbour for [his] good to edification.  Romans 15:2  (KJV)

Being dissatisfied with life can be caused by a myriad of things. But for many of us, this dissatisfaction is a symptom that we have focused too much on ourselves and are angry with life. We have forgotten to count our blessings, neglected giving thanks to God, become silent in our praise to our Father, and have quit helping those around us. Thinking of others is how Christ lived.
When we follow his example, our actions make a difference in the lives of those we bless and we also find ourselves immensely blessed as well. Let's get our focus off ourselves and look to bless and build up our neighbors for their benefit and not our own!

PRAYER:
Holy and Matchless God, help me see the brokenness, hurt, and difficulties in the lives around me. Please use me to bless others who so desperately need to experience your love and grace. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
E The beginning of strife [is as] when one letteth out water: therefore leave off contention, before it be meddled with.  Proverbs 17:14   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*September 13, 2010

Devotional:*
[Be] kindly affectioned one to another with brotherly love; in honour preferring one another;  Romans 12:10  (KJV)

Being "devoted to one another in brotherly love" requires that our church talk -- we're family, brothers and sisters, children of God -- must be more than mere words. We must enter each other’s lives, getting to know one another so that we can serve, love and bless each other. What have you done lately to get more involved in the lives of your fellow Christians? Devotion to others follows a commitment to know and be known by them!

PRAYER:
Father, thank you for giving me a worldwide family. Thank you for loving me so completely. Father I ask that you help me be more open with myself and my time to those in your family. Give me a heart that burns to bless and be blessed by those you have made your children. Through my brother Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The highway of the upright [is] to depart from evil: he that keepeth his way preserveth his soul.  Proverbs 16:17   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*September 14, 2010

Devotional:*
Wherefore, my beloved brethren, let every man be swift to hear, slow to speak, slow to wrath:  James 1:19  (KJV)

Have a brake on your tongue; hit the throttle on your ears. Let your angry email sit three days before responding and make sure you read it and edit it before you send it. Keep your mouth shut and your ears open. They all say the same thing. Now if we would just do it, wouldn't the Christian community be so much more blessed!

PRAYER:
Mighty and Holy God, you are incredible -- beyond my comprehending. How you put up with all the drivel, senseless and hurtful speech that I and your other children spew out is beyond my understanding. I ask that you release the Holy Spirit to convict my heart and guard my lips from any form of hurtful speech. I want my voice to be as much yours as my heart is. This I pray through Jesus. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The wicked worketh a deceitful work: but to him that soweth righteousness [shall be] a sure reward.  Proverbs 11:18   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*September 15, 2010

Devotional:*
For God sent not his Son into the world to condemn the world; but that the world through him might be saved.  John 3:17  (KJV)

How do you view God? Is he someone looking for a way to condemn you? Is he an out of touch old man who doesn't really know what it's like in our modern world? Is he too holy to soil himself with the concerns of mere mortals and has left it up to us to work everything out for ourselves? No. NO. NO! God chose to enter our world and experience it from the side of mortality. God chose to enter our world, not to condemn us, or it, but to redeem it and each of us. Jesus is the great reminder that God longs to save us, not condemn us. Thank God for God! Thank God for Jesus who was and is God with us.

PRAYER:
Holy and Heavenly God, thank you that you live with those of us who are contrite and repentant and who long for your presence. You know we are only mortal, but you love us. You know that we are flawed, but you redeemed us. You know that we are not perfect, but sent Jesus as the perfect sacrifice to save us. Thank you. Through my Savior I offer my sincerest gratitude and praise. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He that trusteth in his own heart is a fool: but whoso walketh wisely, he shall be delivered.  Proverbs 28:26   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*September 16, 2010

Devotional:*
But none of these things move me, neither count I my life dear unto myself, so that I might finish my course with joy, and the ministry, which I have received of the Lord Jesus, to testify the gospel of the grace of God.  Acts 20:24  (KJV)

How important is grace? Paul said that telling about that grace was more important to him than his life! In fact, that was his life after his conversion to Jesus!

PRAYER:
Almighty God, Holy Father, thank you for your lavish grace demonstrated and fully expressed in sending Jesus to die for me. As your child, and in thanks to your sacrificial gift, I pledge to you my life, my love, and my all. Through Jesus. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A fool uttereth all his mind: but a wise [man] keepeth it in till afterwards.  Proverbs 29:11   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*September 17, 2010

Devotional:*
Rejoice with them that do rejoice, and weep with them that weep.  Romans 12:15  (KJV)

We are not alone. God has given us each other to live our lives for him and get us back home to him. Along the way, we want to share each other's burdens, soar on each other's joys, and love each other's hurts. There is no such thing as a solo Christian.

PRAYER:
Loving Father, lead me to the people today who need their burdens lifted and their joys shared. Let me be your presence in the world of your children today. This I ask in Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Whoso walketh uprightly shall be saved: but [he that is] perverse [in his] ways shall fall at once.  Proverbs 28:18   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*September 18, 2010

Devotional*:
But the mercy of the LORD [is] from everlasting to everlasting upon them that fear him, and his righteousness unto children's children; To such as keep his covenant, and to those that remember his commandments to do them.  Psalm 103:17-18  (KJV)

Forever love is talked about in dime store novels, but only found in God. We tap that reservoir of eternal and divine love through the Holy Spirit who helps us both receive it and share it.

PRAYER:
Everlasting Father, may your love fill your people so the world may know we are Jesus' disciples. Through him I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
And thou, Solomon my son, know thou the God of thy father, and serve him with a perfect heart and with a willing mind: for the LORD searcheth all hearts, and understandeth all the imaginations of the thoughts: if thou seek him, he will be found of thee; but if thou forsake him, he will cast thee off for ever.  1 Chronicles 28:9   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*September 20, 2010

Devotional*:
In God I will praise his word, in God I have put my trust; I will not fear what flesh can do unto me.  Psalm 56:4  (KJV)

One of the powerful things about having a Bible, a repository of God's words, is that its age and varied countries and cultures remind us how enduring God's truth actually is. Yet it is God in whom we put our trust! His enduring presence through cultures, centuries, and countries reminds us that eternity is outside our grasp but the Eternal One holds us in his.

PRAYER:
O Great and Eternal God, thank you that you are more stable than the ground on which I stand, more enduring than the mountain peaks I admire, and more constant than the waves upon the oceans that I love. I trust my life and my future and soul with you. I want to please you in the way I live. I want my life to be marked by consistent faithfulness to you. In the name of Jesus I ask this prayer. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Behold, happy [is] the man whom God correcteth: therefore despise not thou the chastening of the Almighty:  Job 5:17   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*September 21, 2010

Devotional:*
For the Lord himself shall descend from heaven with a shout, with the voice of the archangel, and with the trump of God: and the dead in Christ shall rise first: Then we which are alive [and] remain shall be caught up together with them in the clouds, to meet the Lord in the air: and so shall we ever be with the Lord.  1 Thessalonians 4:16-17  (KJV)

What do you have that is forever? Most of everything we have falls apart, breaks, or runs down in a short time. But we have three things that last forever: God, our Christian friends, and our praise of God. These are eternal. 

PRAYER:
God, I look forward to the day of your next great surprise. I join the angels in standing on tiptoe as I look to the clouds to see my Lord and your Son return in glory and receive the welcome and honor he deserves. I praise you for that day now, even though I only see it by faith. Until I see you on that day, please know my heart's desire is to serve you, even when my weakness gets in my way of showing it as fully as I should. I offer you my sincerest thanks and praise in Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The young lions do lack, and suffer hunger: but they that seek the LORD shall not want any good [thing].  Psalm 34:10   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*September 22, 2010

Devotional*:
And I John saw the holy city, new Jerusalem, coming down from God out of heaven, prepared as a bride adorned for her husband. And I heard a great voice out of heaven saying, Behold, the tabernacle of God [is] with men, and he will dwell with them, and they shall be his people, and God himself shall be with them, [and be] their God. And God shall wipe away all tears from their eyes; and there shall be no more death, neither sorrow, nor crying, neither shall there be any more pain: for the former things are passed away.  Revelation 21:2-4  (KJV)

I don't know about you, but I'm kind of ready for that old order stuff to go away. The end of tears, death, mourning, crying and pain sounds pretty good to me! No wonder the early Christians would say, "Maranatha. Come Lord Jesus!" They couldn't wait.

PRAYER:
Holy God, please help me as I try continuing serving you faithfully. My desire is to be steadfast in my love and living for you until the glorious day that so many of your children have longed for over the centuries. I long to see you in your glory and to share in your presence and to join with the saints of all ages praising you around your glorious throne. Through Jesus I pray.


*Wisdom:*
My son, hear the instruction of thy father, and forsake not the law of thy mother:  Proverbs 1:8   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*September 23, 2010

Devotional*:
So Christ was once offered to bear the sins of many; and unto them that look for him shall he appear the second time without sin unto salvation.  Hebrews 9:28  (KJV)

Who are you waiting for? Can you think of anything more exciting than to wait for Jesus to come take us home in his glory!

PRAYER:
Majestic King of the Ages, may your Kingdom come in all its fullness and every knee bow to your Savior, and may you grant that it may come to pass in our generation. Through Jesus I expectantly pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Thou shalt not avenge, nor bear any grudge against the children of thy people, but thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself: I [am] the LORD.  Leviticus 19:18   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*September 24, 2010

Devotional:*
A soft answer turneth away wrath: but grievous words stir up anger.  Proverbs 15:1  (KJV)

Why is it so hard to endure an unjust or unfair criticism? Why do we always have to defend ourselves no matter how ridiculous the charge? Often the problems we have with others simply escalate because we do not choose to forgive and let them go on in the Lord!

PRAYER:
Precious and Holy God, help me more carefully guard my speech from things you despise, especially gossip, slander, and innuendo.
Thank you. In Jesus' name and by Jesus' grace I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Wherefore if thy hand or thy foot offend thee, cut them off, and cast [them] from thee: it is better for thee to enter into life halt or maimed, rather than having two hands or two feet to be cast into everlasting fire.  Matthew 18:8   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*September 25, 2010

Devotional*:
Thine, O LORD, [is] the greatness, and the power, and the glory, and the victory, and the majesty: for all [that is] in the heaven and in the earth [is thine]; thine [is] the kingdom, O LORD, and thou art exalted as head above all.  1 Chronicles 29:11  (KJV)

Praise is the direct address of God that lets him know we recognize him for who he is, what he has done, and what he is doing. But more than informing God of his greatness, praise is rejoicing before him in his greatness and recognizing that not only is his grace without comparison, his majesty and might and holiness and faithfulness and righteousness and mercy and love and forgiveness and justice and ... without comparison. God is God and praise is thankful celebration that he is God, and even more importantly, that he is our God.

PRAYER:
Great and Gracious God without compare, you are truly worthy of my best words and best thoughts and best imaginings. I not only worship and submit to you, but I rejoice that you are who you are, I celebrate what you have done, and I long for what you are yet to do. You are magnificent, my Father and my God. Through Jesus, and because of his matchless love, I praise you. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Happy [art] thou, O Israel: who [is] like unto thee, O people saved by the LORD, the shield of thy help, and who [is] the sword of thy excellency! and thine enemies shall be found liars unto thee; and thou shalt tread upon their high places.  Deuteronomy 33:29   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*September 27, 2010

Devotional*:
Wherefore comfort yourselves together, and edify one another, even as also ye do. 1 Thessalonians 5:11

While Paul's exhortation here is excellent, it is the style of the exhortation we should especially notice. We live in an age where we are constantly pressured to emphasize the novel, new, or improved versions of things. But in our lives as Christians, our knowledge always exceeds our obedience. So more often than we like to think, we need to remind each other of what we are doing right and just simply say, "Hey, you're doing well; just keep doing what you're doing!"

PRAYER:
Faithful Father, thank you for noticing and keeping record of the things I've done that are good and pleasing to you. Please help me to keep doing those things that please you, only better, that you may be pleased and glorified. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Know ye that the LORD he [is] God: [it is] he [that] hath made us, and not we ourselves; [we are] his people, and the sheep of his pasture.  Psalm 100:3   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*September 28, 2010

Devotional:*
That Christ may dwell in your hearts by faith; that ye, being rooted and grounded in love, May be able to comprehend with all saints what [is] the breadth, and length, and depth, and height; And to know the love of Christ, which passeth knowledge, that ye might be filled with all the fulness of God.  Ephesians 3:17-19

Love that surpasses knowledge. That's very difficult to explain, but when you have loved your spouse for decades and he or she is as close to you as any bodily organ, you experience what this means. When you love a child and do what you never dreamed you could do for another human being, you understand this phrase. And when you stand before God, adopted as a full heir of all his great riches, a full sibling to Jesus Christ the Lord, and know you are seen as holy, without reproach, and blameless, you begin to understand this phrase.

PRAYER:
Holy and incredible God, help me to know in my soul the love that is greater than words and knowledge so that I may not only be like you, but that I may know you in experience just as I know you in faith. Through Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
My brethren, count it all joy when ye fall into divers temptations; Knowing [this], that the trying of your faith worketh patience.  James 1:2-3   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*September 29, 2010

Devotional:*
Before the mountains were brought forth, or ever thou hadst formed the earth and the world, even from everlasting to everlasting, thou [art] God. For a thousand years in thy sight [are but] as yesterday when it is past, and [as] a watch in the night.  Psalm 90:2 and 4

So many things about our life are uncertain. This one thing, however, is sure: no matter where, when, or how long, God will be there and will be with us and for us.

PRAYER:
Everlasting Father, I find great comfort in knowing that I cannot be in a place or time where you are not. Stir my courage through your Spirit that I may be more bold, by your power and presence, to share the Gospel of Jesus. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
As obedient children, not fashioning yourselves according to the former lusts in your ignorance: But as he which hath called you is holy, so be ye holy in all manner of conversation; Because it is written, Be ye holy; for I am holy.  1 Peter 1:14-16   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*September 30, 2010

Devotional:*
The LORD God [is] my strength, and he will make my feet like hinds' [feet], and he will make me to walk upon mine high places. To the chief singer on my stringed instruments.  Habakkuk 3:19

"The Lord is my strength!" Wow, what power we have in his abiding and empowering presence in the Holy Spirit.

PRAYER:
Sovereign God and Almighty Father, be not only my strength, but the strength of those battling depression, grief and despair. I ask your blessings especially and specifically for _________ at this time of difficulty and struggle. Through Jesus I ask this. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For he hath made him [to be] sin for us, who knew no sin; that we might be made the righteousness of God in him.  2 Corinthians 5:21   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 1, 2010

Devotional:*
Enter ye in at the strait gate: for wide [is] the gate, and broad [is] the way, that leadeth to destruction, and many there be which go in thereat: Because strait [is] the gate, and narrow [is] the way, which leadeth unto life, and few there be that find it.  Matthew 7:13-14

The world wants a Savior but not a Lord. The New Testament is clear, a Savior who is not Lord is no Savior and no friend. If the Old Testament showed us anything, it is that God's seemingly bizarre laws were written not for his fascination but for his people's preservation. Let's not only call Jesus Lord this week, let's live in a way that shows he controls our lives and his Spirit produces our character.

PRAYER:
Most Holy Lord, please take control of my life and my will that I may be wholly yours, not just in word, but in thought and in deed as well. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
As we have therefore opportunity, let us do good unto all [men], especially unto them who are of the household of faith.  Galatians 6:10   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 2, 2010

Devotional:*
Forbearing one another, and forgiving one another, if any man have a quarrel against any: even as Christ forgave you, so also [do] ye.  Colossians 3:13  (KJV)

How can I not forgive a brother or sister for whom Christ died, when I know what God paid to forgive me?

PRAYER:
Holy Father, I commit today to release any grudge or bitterness that I have against one of your children. I am sorry for not reflecting your grace and mercy which you lavished on me. Abba Father, I need the help of your Holy Spirit to relinquish my claim on the wrongs committed against me and to treat those who have hurt me as full siblings in your family. Please empower me as I commit to follow your example in forgiving, even when it is hard. Through Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Let your speech [be] alway with grace, seasoned with salt, that ye may know how ye ought to answer every man.  Colossians 4:6   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 4, 2010

Devotional*:
Be still, and know that I [am] God: I will be exalted among the heathen, I will be exalted in the earth.  Psalm 46:10  (KJV)

History tells me it has been true! Faith trusts it will be true eternally! Reverent silences, a pause in the hectic rush of our lives, reminds us that it is true today. 

PRAYER:
O Father in heaven, may your name be revered and held holy in my life and my world today. Your will be done, your reign on earth come with power and might and finality, just as it has already come in heaven. Through Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed [is] the man whose strength [is] in thee; in whose heart [are] the ways [of them].  Psalm 84:5   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 5, 2010

Devotional:*
[[To the chief Musician, A Psalm of David.]] The heavens declare the glory of God; and the firmament sheweth his handywork. Day unto day uttereth speech, and night unto night sheweth knowledge.  Psalm 19:1-2  (KJV)

God's voice is always speaking. His witnesses give testimony to his glory, majesty, and creative grace. The universe shouts with joy that behind its intricate beauty and paralyzing powers is the One who gave it life, purpose, and intention.

PRAYER:
O Great God, Creator of the countless heavens and our own small blue planet, thank you for noticing the heart cries of one so small in a universe so large. I love you, admire you, trust you, and worship you with wonder. Be exalted in my life, my words, and my deeds this day. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
This then is the message which we have heard of him, and declare unto you, that God is light, and in him is no darkness at all. If we say that we have fellowship with him, and walk in darkness, we lie, and do not the truth:  1 John 1:5-6   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 6, 2010

Devotional:*
If ye then, being evil, know how to give good gifts unto your children: how much more shall [your] heavenly Father give the Holy Spirit to them that ask him?  Luke 11:13  (KJV)

PRAYER:
Think of all the great gifts you've been given. Next to Jesus, God's gracious sacrifice for our salvation, the greatest gift we can receive is God's abiding presence in the Holy Spirit! He is ours if we ask. In fact, when we ask God for anything, the Spirit is already in God's presence interceding for us!

PRAYER:
Abba Father, through the precious Holy Spirit I come before you asking you to empower me, my loved ones, and our church through the power of your Holy Spirit. I pray for renewal to sweep over our country and our world led by your Spirit of grace, power, and love. In the name of Jesus, the giver of this great gift I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The LORD shall preserve thee from all evil: he shall preserve thy soul. The LORD shall preserve thy going out and thy coming in from this time forth, and even for evermore.  Psalm 121:7-8   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 7, 2010

Devotional:*
For our conversation is in heaven; from whence also we look for the Saviour, the Lord Jesus Christ:  Philippians 3:20  (KJV)

No matter what your passport says, if you are a Christian, there is no earthly country that can hold you, no borders that can claim you, and no flag that flies above you but Jesus and the Kingdom of Heaven. You have more in common with the believing aboriginal tribesman of Indonesia, the Christian refugee in Africa, the Bedouin brother in Egypt, the Spirit-filled Brazilian housewife, the high rise business person in Hong Kong who bows to pray in Jesus name, than you do your next door neighbors if they don't know Christ as Lord and Savior.

PRAYER:
Glorious God and Almighty Father, I look forward to the day when people from every tribe, nation, and language join the angels and elders around your throne and worship you in joy forever. Make us one, if not here, then soon. We ask you Lord Jesus, please come. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of him that bringeth good tidings, that publisheth peace; that bringeth good tidings of good, that publisheth salvation; that saith unto Zion, Thy God reigneth!  Isaiah 52:7   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 8, 2010

Devotional:*
The father of the righteous shall greatly rejoice: and he that begetteth a wise [child] shall have joy of him.  Proverbs 23:24  (KJV)

The greatest gift I can give my father, and my Father, is to be righteous in my heart and life.

PRAYER:
Holy and righteous Father, may my life please you and bring honor to my father and his name. I know that if I please you, it will make his heart glad. Help me as I seek to know you and serve you in ways that show your character in my life. Through Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
But if from thence thou shalt seek the LORD thy God, thou shalt find [him], if thou seek him with all thy heart and with all thy soul.  Deuteronomy 4:29   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 9, 2010

Devotional:*
Like as a father pitieth [his] children, [so] the LORD pitieth them that fear him.  Psalm 103:13  (KJV)

Compassion. Not pity, not anger, not shame, not impatience, not intolerance, not rejection, but compassion is what God, my Father, gives to me. He cares for my pain enough to enter into my world and share it in Jesus.

PRAYER:
Father of Mercies and God of all Compassion, thank you for not only knowing and caring about my struggles and problems but sending me help in Jesus and the Holy Spirit. By one I know your love and mercy and by the other I know your might and power. May your Spirit of compassion be found in my relationships. Through the grace of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Neither is there any creature that is not manifest in his sight: but all things [are] naked and opened unto the eyes of him with whom we have to do.  Hebrews 4:13   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 11, 2010

Devotional:*
Sing unto God, sing praises to his name: extol him that rideth upon the heavens by his name JAH, and rejoice before him. A father of the fatherless, and a judge of the widows, [is] God in his holy habitation.  Psalm 68:4-5  (KJV)

I can't help but think of what James, Jesus' brother said: "Pure religion, undefiled before God the Father is this: keep oneself undefiled and care for orphans and widows in their distress." Jesus showed clearly this was the Father's heart in his ministry. Now it is up to us to continue it!

PRAYER:
Father, may my life, my compassion and my ministry reflect your heart for those who need care and protection and love. Give me eyes to see this need more clearly and a heart to respond more certainly so that your love may be demonstrated through me. In the precious name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
My son, forget not my law; but let thine heart keep my commandments: For length of days, and long life, and peace, shall they add to thee.  Proverbs 3:1-2   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 12, 2010

Devotional:*
And, ye fathers, provoke not your children to wrath: but bring them up in the nurture and admonition of the Lord.  Ephesians 6:4  (KJV)

Mothers have such an inside road with children that it is interesting that God commands fathers to be about the work of spiritual nurture. I don't believe he means to exclude mothers. No, I think he assumes they'll do their part. But the father's influence and intentional training is so essential.

PRAYER:
Abba Father, may my children come to find you in me. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Honour thy father and thy mother: that thy days may be long upon the land which the LORD thy God giveth thee.  Exodus 20:12   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 13, 2010

Devotional:*
Husbands, love your wives, even as Christ also loved the church, and gave himself for it; That he might sanctify and cleanse it with the washing of water by the word,  Ephesians 5:25-26  (KJV)

For husbands, there is sacrificial love in our purpose and purpose in our sacrifice. We give up ourselves to love our wives. Jesus is our example here, and he gave up everything. His purpose? To make us holy and beautiful to God. Our motives are to be equally as sacrificial and pure in surrendering our rights to bless and love our wives. As Paul reminds us in Ephesians 5:21, we too are to submit, but this does not mean spinelessness, it means service and sacrifice to bless and bring glory to Christ.

PRAYER:
Holy God, help our families to be full of love and may this begin with me, today, in my family. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Let your light so shine before men, that they may see your good works, and glorify your Father which is in heaven.  Matthew 5:16   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 14, 2010

Devotional:*
For what shall it profit a man, if he shall gain the whole world, and lose his own soul?  Mark 8:36  (KJV)

We chase after so many different things. Only one thing is needful. Having a fist full of dollars, a great estate, and lots of prestige doesn't mean a whole lot if you've gone to your ultimate address without the Lord. Even worse is to find that in the middle of your busy-ness, you awake to find yourself in the barren land where Christ does not dwell and life is not found. Let's not lose our life, our soul, our meaning, chasing after what is not lasting.

PRAYER:
Father, help me to keep my priorities right, my life holy, and my heart open to your will rather than being blinded with my own self-seeking. In Jesus' precious name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed [are] they that keep judgment, [and] he that doeth righteousness at all times.  Psalm 106:3   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 15, 2010

Devotional*:
He that dwelleth in the secret place of the most High shall abide under the shadow of the Almighty.  Psalm 91:1  (KJV)

How good it is to be as close to God as his shadow and to share in the comfort of his sheltering presence. He is not far if our hearts choose to draw near him. Let's choose to draw near!

PRAYER:
O great Almighty God, tender Shepherd and Abba Father, make known to me your nearness. I long to live in your presence as I try to reflect your holiness and grace. By Jesus' blood I draw near to you in full assurance of your love and grace. In the name of Jesus, the name above all names, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Brethren, if any of you do err from the truth, and one convert him; Let him know, that he which converteth the sinner from the error of his way shall save a soul from death, and shall hide a multitude of sins.  James 5:19-20   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 16, 2010

Devotional:*
The LORD shall preserve thee from all evil: he shall preserve thy soul. The LORD shall preserve thy going out and thy coming in from this time forth, and even for evermore.  
Psalm 121:7-8  (KJV)

Our lives are not lived out on our own, alone. The Lord is with us personally. He holds our future and our safety in his hands. Our deliverance is assured, either deliverance from death which means service to him, or deliverance to him through death which means freedom from the constraints of mortality and the battle with sin. The Lord will keep us from all harm!

PRAYER:
Mighty Protector, Rock of my salvation, thank you that I cannot go where you are not. Thank you that my future is secure with you. Make this assurance the convicting power in my life to turn over my future and my life to you. By the power of Jesus I believe this, and in his name I ask it. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Wherefore gird up the loins of your mind, be sober, and hope to the end for the grace that is to be brought unto you at the revelation of Jesus Christ;  1 Pet. 1:13   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 18, 2010

Devotional*:
But they that wait upon the LORD shall renew [their] strength; they shall mount up with wings as eagles; they shall run, and not be weary; [and] they shall walk, and not faint.  
Isaiah 40:31  (KJV)

It is easy for us to live victoriously for the Lord when we soar on the wings of eagles. It can be exciting when we run and don't grow weary in the work of the Lord, buoyed by his power and presence. But it often takes heroes to keep walking and not faint when trying times come. Keep on walking brother and sister. The Lord is there when you most fear he has forgotten you!

PRAYER:
Majestic God, whose voice holds together our universe, give those who can barely walk the strength to continue as they face the stress and assault of the evil one. I specifically want to pray for those I know personally who are facing trying times. Please, dear LORD, give them strength and meet their most pressings needs. Through Jesus, who conquered Satan, sin and death, and in the power of his holy name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
And let the peace of God rule in your hearts, to the which also ye are called in one body; and be ye thankful.  Colossians 3:15   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 19, 2010

Devotional:*
But the Lord is faithful, who shall stablish you, and keep [you] from evil.  2 Thessalonians 3:3  (KJV)

It's amazing to me how Satan knows our "silver bullet sins" -- those sins that can especially wound and disable us from the work of Christ. Commit in your heart to ask God to protect you, your family, and one other person (you'll silently and daily support in prayer) from the attacks of the evil one.

PRAYER:
Mighty and Triumphant King, crush your enemies under your feet and liberate me and those I love from the oppressive attacks and the horrible consequences of sin. Not only forgive and cleanse me, but please guard my heart so that I might gain strength to serve you with passion and power. In Jesus' mighty name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A virtuous woman [is] a crown to her husband: but she that maketh ashamed [is] as rottenness in his bones.  Proverbs 12:4   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 20, 2010

Devotional:*Thou shalt not avenge, nor bear any grudge against the children of thy people, but thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself: I [am] the LORD.  Leviticus 19:18  (KJV)

Hanging on to bitterness and keeping alive grudges is consuming work. It leaves little energy for blessing others, praising God, or enjoying life. The only way to get over a bitter heart toward others is to actively love and serve them in ways that bless their lives. If we can't do this because it's hard to feel like it is the right thing to do, we do it because we know God and want to please him!

PRAYER:
Father of light, love and mercy, please remove from my heart any cynicism or delight in seeing others around me fall. Instead, help me to be a rescuer rather than a neglector. I want your grace to be seen in my friendships. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*In the day of prosperity be joyful, but in the day of adversity consider: God also hath set the one over against the other, to the end that man should find nothing after him.  
Ecclesiastes 7:14   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 21, 2010

Devotional:*
For whosoever will save his life shall lose it: and whosoever will lose his life for my sake shall find it.  Matthew 16:25  (KJV)

The key to life is letting go of ourselves and welcoming Jesus and his will into our lives. Please don't forget to relinquish your life to the one who gave up his own life for you. You see, he took it back up again, just so that when we lose our life to him, we can have it back forever with him. 

PRAYER:
Holy God, I believe that Jesus is Lord, your Son, my Savior and King. I long for his life to be made visible in mine to your glory. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Look not every man on his own things, but every man also on the things of others.  Philippians 2:4   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 22, 2010

Devotional:*
The Lord is not slack concerning his promise, as some men count slackness; but is longsuffering to us-ward, not willing that any should perish, but that all should come to repentance.  2 Peter 3:9  (KJV)

Maranatha -- O Lord come! This cry of the early church, especially during times of trial, persecution, and difficulty must be tempered with the reminder that there is a lost world around us -- many of whom are dear friends and family. Our passion for the Lord's coming must be equaled by our passion to share his grace with those who have not "come to repentance" and have not changed their lives to serve the Lord who died to bring them life. Until he comes, let's commit to do his work of bringing others to repentance and salvation in him.

PRAYER:
O great and patient God, please use all of your power and grace to bring my loved ones and dear friends to repentance so that when Jesus appears they can share in my joy and your salvation. In the name of Jesus the only Savior I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
And this commandment have we from him, That he who loveth God love his brother also.  1 John 4:21   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 23, 2010

Devotional:*
The LORD will perfect [that which] concerneth me: thy mercy, O LORD, [endureth] for ever: forsake not the works of thine own hands.  Psalm 138:8  (KJV)

God has a purpose and plan for each of our lives. The greatest thing we can do is to find that purpose and live it out. We can trust his purpose for us because it is based on his wisdom and love. As long as we seek his will, we're not going to do anything that can ultimately mess up his purpose for us. Yes, we may at times stray from the perfect channel he wants us to travel, but we never get totally out of the main channel. As long as we do not abandon him, and remember he will never forsake us, he will use us for his purposes.

PRAYER:
O Sovereign God, help me discern today what my life is intended to fulfill in your plan. Thank you for loving me and promising to walk beside me every step of my life. I live trusting that you will never forsake me and committed to never forsaking you. In the name of your faithful Son, Jesus, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The fining pot [is] for silver, and the furnace for gold: but the LORD trieth the hearts.  Proverbs 17:3   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 25, 2010

Devotional:*
And the LORD shall be king over all the earth: in that day shall there be one LORD, and his name one.  Zechariah 14:9  (KJV)

"Your will be done on earth as it is in heaven." Jesus taught us to pray for the day that the LORD would be The recognized King over all the earth. We look forward to that, because our faith will be shown true and the LORD himself will be glorified as he should be. In a world of profanity, a world where God's name is blasphemed, every knee will bow and every tongue confess that he is not only LORD Yahweh, but he is also incomparable without rival, that his name is the only name worthy of reverence, honor, and praise.

PRAYER:
Great Almighty LORD, Yahweh, please work to bring yourself glory, not only in me, but in your people, and in our time of history. With all my heart I pray for your name to be reverenced in all the earth. Do mighty works that show your control and sovereignty to help your people bring others to call on your name and to praise your grace. In Jesus' holy and precious name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Depart from evil, and do good; seek peace, and pursue it.  Psalm 34:14   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 26, 2010

Devotional:*
For I say, through the grace given unto me, to every man that is among you, not to think [of himself] more highly than he ought to think; but to think soberly, according as God hath dealt to every man the measure of faith.  Romans 12:3  (KJV)

Pride does go before a fall! Try balancing these two truths: "I must not be prideful, but I must understand just how much God values me." It's not easy. Satan can use our self denigration, what I call the worthless worm syndrome, to discourage us and keep us from using our gifts and knowing our value to God for Kingdom work. On the other hand, pride takes God out of the picture and attributes any contribution to God's Kingdom to us and not to God. To be both bearer of the image of God and part of fallen humanity is more than a theological issue; it is the daily struggle of being a disciple. But we maintain the proper balance by praising the One who made us his child and adopted us into his family.

PRAYER:
Holy Father, as your child, redeemed at the cost of Jesus' life, I know I am loved and valuable to you. I know you have given me abilities and gifts to use for your glory and to bless your church.
But Father, I do not want to ever think that my abilities are somehow tied to my superiority or work. I know you have given me the gifts, abilities, and experiences that have shaped me, so please empower me to your glory. But Father, I never want the glory that is achieved from your gifts to puff me up or rob from me the realization that I am what I am, I have what I have, and I do what I do, because of your grace and your generous gifts. May I ever be your humble but valuable child at work in your Kingdom. I pray in the name of Jesus, my older brother and your Son. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For all flesh [is] as grass, and all the glory of man as the flower of grass. The grass withereth, and the flower thereof falleth away:  1 Peter 1:24   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 27, 2010

Devotional:*
The heart [is] deceitful above all [things], and desperately wicked: who can know it? I the LORD search the heart, _ try the reins, even to give every man according to his ways, [and] according to the fruit of his doings.  Jeremiah 17:9-10  (KJV)

Jesus told us that what is in our heart ultimately works its way out into our public life. The great wise man of Proverbs told us to guard our heart because it is the well spring of our life. Jeremiah wants us to know that God knows our heart. We need to stress the importance of what goes into our hearts because it really makes a difference in what goes on inside our heart. Invite the Lord into what you do and think and read and watch and hear. Ask him to remove deceit and help you see if what you are doing is really worthy of your time and interest.

PRAYER:
Righteous Father, please help me guard my heart and be wise enough not to place things into it that would rob it of its devotion to you. I want to be pure through and through. Please search me and help me remove everything that would steal my devotion from you and that would ruin my influence with others for you. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Now we exhort you, brethren, warn them that are unruly, comfort the feebleminded, support the weak, be patient toward all [men].  1 Thessalonians 5:14   (KJV)_


----------



## baddison

*October 28, 2010

Devotional:*
Righteousness exalteth a nation: but sin [is] a reproach to any people.  Proverbs 14:34  (KJV)

Wow, what an indictment. When we vote our pocketbook more than character and when we excuse the indiscretions, infidelities, and illegalities in the leaders of both political parties, we have reached a very sad state indeed! But before we rant and rave about the sad state of morality in our public officials, let's make sure we're honest in our own daily lives -- that we don't say cruel things about others, that we remain faithful to our marriages and our purity vows, and let's make sure that we expect of ourselves higher standards than we do of others.

PRAYER:
God, you are not only the Almighty, you are holy! Holy, Holy, Holy are you, the LORD God Almighty. May the whole earth be filled with your glory and may that glory be shown in what I do and say. Forgive me of my own sin and hypocrisy. Bless me with purity, righteousness, and holiness as I pledge my life to your glory. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
If any man among you seem to be religious, and bridleth not his tongue, but deceiveth his own heart, this man's religion [is] vain.  James 1:26   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 29, 2010

Devotional:*
Blessed [is] the nation whose God [is] the LORD; [and] the people [whom] he hath chosen for his own inheritance.  Psalm 33:12  (KJV)

What is the god of our culture and our nation? Certainly our God is the LORD, Yahweh, King of Israel and Redeemer of the lost. He is King of all nations. But he is not necessarily God of our nation. We are far from "one nation under God." But we can pray for revival to sweep our land. We can repent for not placing him first in our own lives. He has promised to respond if we will humble ourselves and seek him. Let's do that beginning today!

PRAYER:
LORD, God of the heavens and Father of all nations, I humble myself before you today, acknowledging my own sin and the sin of my people. I pray that you will revive us by the power of your Word and the sanctifying power of your Spirit. Bring renewal and revival to our land. In the name of Jesus and by the power of the Spirit I ask this. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For the LORD giveth wisdom: out of his mouth [cometh] knowledge and understanding.  Proverbs 2:6   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 30, 2010

Devotional:*
And in that day shall ye say, Praise the LORD, call upon his name, declare his doings among the people, make mention that his name is exalted.  Isaiah 12:4  (KJV)

It is wrong to think God's love for the nations began only with Jesus and the Great Commission. Remember Jonah's preaching to save Israel's great enemy, Nineveh? Remember the precious story of Ruth, a foreigner grafted into the lineage of King David and ultimately Jesus the Messiah? God loves all people and wants them to come to share in his grace. As Christians, we are his salt and light. We are here to touch all the peoples of the world and beckon them to come back to the one Father who truly loves them.

PRAYER:
Holy God, stir in my heart a greater passion to share your love with the world. May my life, my money, and my concern be used to do more of your work throughout the world. Please bless the efforts of all those who share the Gospel of Jesus in a culture other than their own. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
And he said, The things which are impossible with men are possible with God.  Luke 18:27   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 1, 2010

Devotional:*
Heaven and earth shall pass away, but my words shall not pass away.  Matthew 24:35  (KJV)

What do you have that will last? Not much -- the love you have for God and his children, the praise you offer him, and the Word he has spoken to us through his Spirit, the prophets, and his Son Jesus. Invest in these things and you will never be without lasting truth, blessing, and hope!

PRAYER:
Eternal God and loving Father, give me wisdom to discern what is truly lasting and invest my life in them. I want my life built on things that will never suffer decay. Thank you for sending Jesus to teach me truth that will last. I want to be obedient to his words and his life. Bless me in ways that help me live a life that is true. In the name of Jesus, my eternal Savior I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
But if we walk in the light, as he is in the light, we have fellowship one with another, and the blood of Jesus Christ his Son cleanseth us from all sin.  1 John 1:7   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 2, 2010

Devotional:*
[As for] God, his way [is] perfect: the word of the LORD is tried: he [is] a buckler to all those that trust in him.  Psalm 18:30  (KJV)

God is a shield whose Word can be trusted. His way is not only true, but it is also life-giving. But, we must take refuge in him if his flawless word and his perfect way are going to be blessings and his presence is going to bless us as our shield. Our allegiance, reliance, and dependence must be voluntarily placed in him and lives must be committed to living by flawless word.

PRAYER:
God of our Fathers, Abraham, Isaac and Jacob, I trust my soul and future to you. You are my strength and shield. Please protect and guard me, my family, and your church from the Evil One. Please keep us physically safe, spiritually vibrant, and morally upright as we serve you this summer and seek to honor your will by obeying your Word. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
ALEPH. Blessed [are] the undefiled in the way, who walk in the law of the LORD.  Psalm 119:1   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 3, 2010

Devotional:*
I will worship toward thy holy temple, and praise thy name for thy lovingkindness and for thy truth: for thou hast magnified thy word above all thy name.  Psalm 138:2  (KJV)

For Christians, God's temple is one of two related things: either the Christian's body (1 Cor. 6:19-20, What? know ye not that your body is the temple of the Holy Ghost [which is] in you, which ye have of God, and ye are not your own? For ye are bought with a price: therefore glorify God in your body, and in your spirit, which are God's) or the group of people who make up his Church (1 Cor. 3:16, Know ye not that ye are the temple of God, and [that] the Spirit of God dwelleth in you?). Because of the flaws in people who make up our churches, many are hypercritical of their hypocrisy. But God's Church is precious to him, and should be to us. Anyone who destroys his Church through division will be utterly destroyed. God's faithfulness to his people is seen in his preservation of the Church through all the ravages and persecutions of history and his patience with the flawed people who are in his Church. But, God is still the center of the Church and he alone is to be exalted. The Church is still to be governed by his Word and not just their own will.

PRAYER:
Holy and incomparable God, I praise you for your steadfast love and faithfulness revealed in your preservation of your Church through all the years of history. I will cherish your Church and do all I can to help it grow and mature to become more like Jesus. I recognize that you and you alone are to be exalted above all other things and that church must never be more important than your will revealed in your word. Give me the courage to be true to you even if the church with whom I'm involved may not completely honor you. Through Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For my thoughts [are] not your thoughts, neither [are] your ways my ways, saith the LORD. For [as] the heavens are higher than the earth, so are my ways higher than your ways, and my thoughts than your thoughts.  Isaiah 55:8-9   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 4, 2010

Devotional:*
Now unto him that is able to do exceeding abundantly above all that we ask or think, according to the power that worketh in us, Unto him [be] glory in the church by Christ Jesus throughout all ages, world without end. Amen.  Ephesians 3:20-21  (KJV)

Of all the names for God in the Bible, this is my favorite: "Him who is Able to Do Immeasurably More." Our God is the same God who parted the Red Sea and fed 5,000 on a green hillside with only a couple of sardine sandwiches. He longs to do more than we can ask or imagine! Unfortunately most of us haven't really given him much of a challenge with our wimpy dreams and shallow prayers. Let's dream big dreams for God. Then hang on for the ride that is more than we can even imagine!

PRAYER:
Almighty and Awesome God, do in our day what you did in past days. Give us faith to believe and then amaze us at how shortsighted our faith really was. Give us vision to see your plan and believe you long to do greater things. We ask this, not for ourselves or our reputation, but for your glory and the salvation of our world. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
But thou, when thou prayest, enter into thy closet, and when thou hast shut thy door, pray to thy Father which is in secret; and thy Father which seeth in secret shall reward thee openly.  Matthew 6:6   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 5, 2010

Devotional:*
Being confident of this very thing, that he which hath begun a good work in you will perform [it] until the day of Jesus Christ:  Philippians 1:6  (KJV)

God finished his creation work in the world in 6 days. He sustains it with his powerful word. He is still working on us and in us and he will continue to work his will in us to his glory (see Philippians 2:12-13, Wherefore, my beloved, as ye have always obeyed, not as in my presence only, but now much more in my absence, work out your own salvation with fear and trembling. For it is God which worketh in you both to will and to do of [his] good pleasure.) until Christ comes to take us home!

PRAYER:
Thank you Father, for being at work in my life. I confess that at times you seem distant, but looking back over the crucial moments of my life, I can see your fingerprints and your grace leading me to where I am today. Dear Father, please make your presence even more powerfully known in my life as I seek your will and commit to live to your glory. In the name of Jesus my Lord I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
But without faith [it is] impossible to please [him]: for he that cometh to God must believe that he is, and [that] he is a rewarder of them that diligently seek him.  Hebrews 11:6   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 6, 2010

Devotional:*
Ah Lord GOD! behold, thou hast made the heaven and the earth by thy great power and stretched out arm, [and] there is nothing too hard for thee:  Jeremiah 32:17  (KJV)

In the immense expanse of our universe, with its billions upon billions of stars, where our own tiny blue planet is but a small speck of sand on an inestimable seashore, God knows us each personally. Such knowledge it too wonderful to be true, and yet it is! God has shown us his love in Jesus to remind us that he not only knows us, but he cares for us and longs to bring us to himself.

PRAYER:
O Great God of the heavens, thank you for caring for me when I am such a small part of your great work in the universe. Your love is beyond my comprehension and yet it thrills me to know that in your grace one day I will see you face to face. In Jesus' name I praise you. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
[[To the chief Musician for the sons of Korah, A Song upon Alamoth.]] God [is] our refuge and strength, a very present help in trouble.  Psalm 46:1   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 8, 2010

Devotional:*
But he answered and said, It is written, Man shall not live by bread alone, but by every word that proceedeth out of the mouth of God.  Matthew 4:4  (KJV)

Like Esau, we get so diverted by the mundane things of life and the growling of our bellies, we forget the longer range view of things. God's Word, his written Word the Bible, his demonstrated Word in Jesus, and his proclaimed Word in the Gospel are what can sustain us eternally. This is the living bread we seek.

PRAYER:
True and Faithful God, through your Holy Spirit create in me a hunger for your Word that is much more necessary for my life than my hunger for food. I confess that at times I have been distracted by the mundane things of life and have not sought your Word and have not nourished my soul as fully as I could. Please forgive me as I re-commit myself to be more attentive to your leading and your truth through your Word and by your Spirit. In the name Jesus Christ I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Honour all [men]. Love the brotherhood. Fear God. Honour the king.  1 Peter 2:17   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 9, 2010

Devotional:*
Wherefore God also hath highly exalted him, and given him a name which is above every name: That at the name of Jesus every knee should bow, of [things] in heaven, and [things] in earth, and [things] under the earth; And [that] every tongue should confess that Jesus Christ [is] Lord, to the glory of God the Father.  Philippians 2:9-11  (KJV)

When Jesus is exalted, when his name is praised and his glory confessed, God is honored and blessed. Praise be the glorious name of Jesus of Nazareth, our great Messiah the Christ, Savior, Son of God, and conquering King!

PRAYER:
Precious Savior, Jesus Christ my Lord, your name is wonderful! Your sacrifice for my sin was so loving and generous. I am so thankful that our Father raised you from the dead and that through you, I will be able to be with God and worship you all of eternity! You are glorious, Jesus my Lord! In your glorious name I bring this praise to God. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Wherefore putting away lying, speak every man truth with his neighbour: for we are members one of another.  Ephesians 4:25   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 10, 2010

Devotional:*
If ye keep my commandments, ye shall abide in my love; even as I have kept my Father's commandments, and abide in his love.  John 15:10  (KJV)

Love is not just a feeling. Love is action. For believers, the action that most shows our love for Jesus is for us to be obedient to his words, his will, and his example.

PRAYER:
Father, thank you for showing your love in Jesus. Thank you Jesus for showing us how to love our Father by obeying his will and honoring his word. Today I will consciously live in obedience to your will. Please receive my actions, my words, and my thoughts as my offering of praise to you. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
If ye then be risen with Christ, seek those things which are above, where Christ sitteth on the right hand of God. Set your affection on things above, not on things on the earth.  Colossians 3:1-2   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 11, 2010

Devotional:*
Wherefore lay apart all filthiness and superfluity of naughtiness, and receive with meekness the engrafted word, which is able to save your souls.  James 1:21  (KJV)

Isn't it true! When we find ourselves caught in the clutches of the moral filth of our culture, we find the Word of God boring and irrelevant. Yet even in those moments when Satan uses sin to harden our hearts, God's Spirit calls us to change at a level deeper than just the mere understanding of the words of Scripture. Thank God for his Spirit which can use his Word like a surgeon's scalpel and do the needed surgery on our hearts.

PRAYER:
Holy God, with the help of your Holy Spirit, today I willingly and decisively give up the immoral habits in my life. I recognize that these not only offend your holiness and grace, but also harden me to your will, pull me away from your character, and blunt my witness to others. Please forgive me and sustain me as I seek to live a life wholly pleasing to you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Now faith is the substance of things hoped for, the evidence of things not seen.  Hebrews 11:1   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 12, 2010

Devotional:*
For in him dwelleth all the fulness of the Godhead bodily. And ye are complete in him, which is the head of all principality and power:  Colossians 2:9-10  (KJV)

If you had known Jesus' address in Nazareth along about A.D. 20, you could have gone to that house and said, "God lives here!" While the doctrine of Jesus being fully God and fully man -- fully God yet having emptied himself of all of his divine privilege (Phil. 2:5-7, Let this mind be in you, which was also in Christ Jesus: Who, being in the form of God, thought it not robbery to be equal with God: But made himself of no reputation, and took upon him the form of a servant, and was made in the likeness of men -- is nearly impossible to fully understand, it is the awesome reality of grace. God chose to be like us because we could not be like him. God came down to us because we could not ascend to him. In Jesus, God came to us in fullness so we could be full in him.

PRAYER:
Almighty God, I acknowledge that you are too great for me to comprehend. Yet as marvelous and mighty and majestic as you are, your grace is greater still. Thank you for sending Jesus so I can know you. Thank you for sending Jesus so I could be forgiven. Thank you for sending Jesus so I can go home to you and live forever. Thank you Jesus, for coming to redeem me and then returning back to the Father so I can speak to him through you. In your name Jesus, and because of your grace, I pray with boldness before our Father. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed [are] they that keep his testimonies, [and that] seek him with the whole heart.  Psalm 119:2   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 13, 2010

Devotional:*
For I am not ashamed of the gospel of Christ: for it is the power of God unto salvation to every one that believeth; to the Jew first, and also to the Greek.  Romans 1:16  (KJV)

For the rich and poor, young and old, weak and strong, thin and heavy, there is still just one message and one name and one story that makes the eternal difference. That one message, story, and name are announced in the gospel -- God's good news to the world in Jesus Christ. God's good news of life in the story of Jesus Christ is The Story and The Message and The Hope for all.

PRAYER:
Great Redeemer, make me more bold to proclaim the Gospel today. Give me eyes to see those who are waiting to be told. Fill me up with your Spirit so that I will not be ashamed but will gladly proclaim the story of Jesus. Fill my life with the optimistic hope of Jesus' glorious and victorious return so that I might share it with passion and others will know of your grace. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For this is the message that ye heard from the beginning, that we should love one another.  1 John 3:11   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 15, 2010

Devotional:*
I will praise thee with uprightness of heart, when I shall have learned thy righteous judgments.  Psalm 119:7  (KJV)

Praise is integrally connected with our character. So for us to worship God, the intent of our hearts and the effort of our lives must show the determined desire to know and live his will. While we will never do this perfectly, grace covers us as we seek to live for his glory. But that grace must never be used as a pretense to excuse spiritual laziness or intentional weakness.

PRAYER:
Holy God, I want to be more like you in character even though I will never be like you in might or majesty. Open my eyes and through the Spirit enlighten me as I seek your will in your Scriptures and as I seek to be obedient in my daily life. Forgive me of my sin and create a clean and holy heart, wholly determined to do your will. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Turn not to the right hand nor to the left: remove thy foot from evil.  Proverbs 4:27   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 16, 2010

Devotional:*
Fear thou not; for I [am] with thee: be not dismayed; for I [am] thy God: I will strengthen thee; yea, I will help thee; yea, I will uphold thee with the right hand of my righteousness.  Isaiah 41:10  (KJV)

Fear saps our will power and leaves us feeling depleted and hopeless. Yet very few of us have ever experienced a defeat so complete and bitter as the one God's people faced when Isaiah shared this message of hope. The preservation of Israel through their horrors to the time of Jesus, the resurrection of Jesus from the dead when all appeared lost, the triumph of the Church through centuries of persecution and opposition are all powerful reminders that underneath us are the everlasting arms of a mighty and loving God who will ultimately bring us to share in his eternal victory.

PRAYER:
Almighty and Eternal Father, it is such sweet comfort to know that you are always there. Thank you for always being there and guaranteeing my victory! In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
And the prayer of faith shall save the sick, and the Lord shall raise him up; and if he have committed sins, they shall be forgiven him.  James 5:15   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 17, 2010

Devotional:*
But if we walk in the light, as he is in the light, we have fellowship one with another, and the blood of Jesus Christ His Son cleanseth us from all sin.  1 John 1:7  (KJV)

As we seek to please God and trust in his grace, more grace is supplied -- we are given relationship with each other. And while Jesus' death was "once for all," its cleansing power goes on and on as long as our hearts are tuned to his grace and our hearts seek to walk his path.

PRAYER:
Loving Father, thank you for the gift of Jesus and the cleansing his death brings me. Help me today to live a more dedicated life. Thank you for the assurance that as I seek your will and live your life you are also forgiving me of my sins and cleansing me and making me new. Through the intercession of Jesus, and in his mighty name, I offer these words of thanks. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
(For the LORD thy God [is] a merciful God he will not forsake thee, neither destroy thee, nor forget the covenant of thy fathers which he sware unto them.  Deuteronomy 4:31   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 18, 2010

Devotional:*
I have chosen the way of truth: thy judgments have I laid [before me].  Psalm 119:30  (KJV)

Jesus reminded us to "pick up your cross daily and follow" him. The way of truth is a daily choice. To not seek to intentionally put him at the center of our life, the top priority in all of our decisions, is to slip a little bit further away from the life he calls us to lead. Any decision made without consciously seeking to please him is a decision to place him at the periphery of our lives. So let's set our heart on him. Let's choose his way, the way of truth, the way of life, and set our hearts on doing his will.

PRAYER:
Heavenly Father, I choose to follow you and your truth today. Open my eyes that I may see your truth and open my heart that I may live it with consistency and passion. I decide today, again, to follow you with all my heart, soul, mind, and strength. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Seek the LORD and his strength, seek his face continually.  1 Chronicles 16:11   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 19, 2010

Devotional:*
He saith unto them, But whom say ye that I am? And Simon Peter answered and said, Thou art the Christ, the Son of the living God.  Matthew 16:15-16  (KJV)

There is no other name under heaven that can save us (Acts 4:12, Neither is there salvation in any other: for there is none other name under heaven given among men, whereby we must be saved). We are to confess Jesus before men, knowing that when we do, we can be sure he will confess us before the Father in heaven. Jesus Christ is the Son of God, our Savior and Lord. We may not know all the theological gravity behind those words -- after all, Peter didn't when he confessed Jesus as Christ -- but we can make a commitment to know him and follow him until we do know more. Jesus asks us to open our hearts to his lordship and begin the journey toward fuller knowledge and experience of him.

PRAYER:
Living God and Holy Father, I believe you sent Jesus as your Son to save me. I confess to you that I want Jesus to be Lord of my life because I believe him to be your Son and my Savior. It is through your Son, the Christ promised in Scripture, and in Jesus' name that I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
So that we may boldly say, The Lord [is] my helper, and I will not fear what man shall do unto me.  Hebrews 13:6   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 20, 2010

Devotional:*
But Jesus said, Suffer little children, and forbid them not, to come unto me: for of such is the kingdom of heaven.  Matthew 19:14  (KJV)

Jesus' love for children in an age when they weren't highly regarded is a powerful reminder. It is a reminder of God's love for what the world often abuses or abandons. We are called to love the unloved, the forgotten, the abused and neglected. Why? Because that is what Israel was in Egypt and that is what Jesus was at Calvary and that is what we were without grace (Romans 5:6-11, For when we were yet without strength, in due time Christ died for the ungodly. For scarcely for a righteous man will one die: yet peradventure for a good man some would even dare to die. But God commendeth his love toward us, in that, while we were yet sinners, Christ died for us. Much more then, being now justified by his blood, we shall be saved from wrath through him. For if, when we were enemies, we were reconciled to God by the death of his Son, much more, being reconciled, we shall be saved by his life. And not only [so], but we also joy in God through our Lord Jesus Christ, by whom we have now received the atonement.). How can we claim to know salvation and not share it with others who need that grace? How can we claim to be Jesus' disciples and not show love for those the world forgets?

PRAYER:
Father, I want to be more of a parent like you -- a holy and loving parent to my own children and a tender parent to the forgotten children of today. Help me not only to be aroused by the neglect and abuse children suffer in my world, but to be moved to act in ways that bless them. In the name of Jesus, the great lover of all children I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Humble yourselves in the sight of the Lord, and he shall lift you up.  James 4:10   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 22, 2010

Devotional:*
A good man sheweth favour, and lendeth: he will guide his affairs with discretion.  Psalm 112:5  (KJV)

Generosity is love expressed in practical ways with joy. Generosity and justice are two character traits more needed in our selfish world. They come from a heart touched by grace and from a Father who is gracoius.

PRAYER:
Loving Father, I know I will meet people today who need me to be generous with my love, my time, my forgiveness and my money. Please help me to treat them fairly and with love, just as you have treated me. May my life reflect your grace to others who need your love. In Jesus name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Be ye angry, and sin not: let not the sun go down upon your wrath: Neither give place to the devil.  Ephesians 4:26-27   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 23, 2010

Devotional:*
I made haste, and delayed not to keep thy commandments.  Psalm 119:60  (KJV)

Obedience is faith put into practice. Without action, James 2 reminds us that our faith is not real. So without arguing, let's quickly obey, even when we don't fully understand why because we've seen God's love demonstrated to us in Jesus, and we've seen the protection that his will has for us when we obey him.

PRAYER:
O God, give me a heart that is quick to obey and a faith that is quick to express itself in action. I want to please you with my words and thoughts, but even more Father, I want to live a life full of your character, wisdom, and grace. Help me to quickly obey your voice. In the name of Christ Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
[[A Song of degrees.]] Blessed [is] every one that feareth the LORD; that walketh in his ways.  Psalm 128:1   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 24,2010

Devotional:*
Now faith is the substance of things hoped for, the evidence of things not seen.  Hebrews 11:1  (KJV)

While the road ahead of us may be clouded with questions and concerns, we can look back and see the many ways God has acted on our behalf to get us to the places we need to be. But more than just us, we see his work through history and we can take assurance that his promises are true and his victory in us is assured.

PRAYER:
Almighty God, I believe that before there was a world, you existed. I trust that even now you sustain our world with your word of grace. I am confident that before the future arrives you are already there preparing it for us. Help me in those moments when I am not so confident to remember my faith today and to press on trusting that you are there waiting with your grace. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Whoso loveth instruction loveth knowledge: but he that hateth reproof [is] brutish.  Proverbs 12:1   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 25, 2010

Devotional:*
I press toward the mark for the prize of the high calling of God in Christ Jesus.  Philippians 3:14  (KJV)

The way to walk a tightrope is to keep one's sight on the goal, looking neither down to the ground nor over our shoulder at what is behind. The way to walk with Jesus is to keep our eye on the goal, His victory waiting for us when He returns, not on the ground (our failures) and not what is behind (our accomplishments). The goal of the Christian walk is to keep walking toward Jesus until we walk with Him in heaven.

PRAYER:
Lord, I look forward to the day when you call me by name and walk hand in hand with me. Until that day, help me fix my eyes on what you want me to be and not what I've done. By your grace and in the holy name of Jesus I ask it. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For to me to live [is] Christ, and to die [is] gain.  Philippians 1:21   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 26, 2010

Devotional:*
I will never forget thy precepts: for with them thou hast quickened me.  Psalm 119:93  (KJV)

Much like the rules parents have for young children -- don't drink what's under the cabinet, don't play in the street, don't walk out from behind parked cars... -- God's guidance is not to restrict us, but to protect us. His commands, both positive and prohibitive, are for our protection and perfection. By them we find life and have it preserved. (The Old Testament Law had all sorts of cleanliness laws that did not make any sense at all until thousands of years after they were written when we began to understand bacteria and viruses. All through these years, the Israelites were preserved by God's command when they had no real understanding why God had given the laws in the first place.)

PRAYER:
Holy Lord, help me see your words as life. I know you have given your commands, your will for holiness, to bless me and protect me. Use your Spirit to make my heart less stubborn and my life more nearly conformed to your will. In Jesus' name and by his power I ask it. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Therefore if any man [be] in Christ, [he is] a new creature: old things are passed away; behold, all things are become new.  2 Corinthians 5:17   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 27, 2010

Devotional:*
Ye are the light of the world. A city that is set on an hill cannot be hid. Neither do men light a candle, and put it under a bushel, but on a candlestick; and it giveth light unto all that are in the house. Let your light so shine before men, that they may see your good works, and glorify your Father which is in heaven.  Matthew 5:14-16  (KJV)

Our life will not be neutral. We will either point others away from God or show them that allegiance to God is important. Let's make an intentional effort today to shine the light of God's holiness and grace in all we do and say.

PRAYER:
O God, may the words of my mouth, the actions of my life, and the influence of my deeds show others your holiness and grace and lead them to acknowledge your majesty and might. In Jesus name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He that tilleth his land shall be satisfied with bread: but he that followeth vain [persons is] void of understanding.  Proverbs 12:11   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 29, 2010

Devotional:*
But as many as received him, to them gave he power to become the sons of God, [even] to them that believe on his name: Which were born, not of blood, nor of the will of the flesh, nor of the will of man, but of God.  John 1:12-13  (KJV)

We live in a time and culture of rights. "It's my right to ___." Just fill in the blank. But we don't have a right to be God's child. We are given that right by God's grace. This right came to us at great cost to God. Jesus came to earth, lived, died and was raised from the dead. We receive this grace through faith: God gives us new birth as we trust in Jesus as Lord and we are baptized and reborn through the power of the Holy Spirit (John 3:3-7; Titus 3:3-7). To be born of God, to be born from above, to be born "again" is the gift of adoption into God's family and brings us all the rights of heirs in God's house (Galatians 3:26-4:7). So let’s not take this grace, this blessing, this adoption, this right for granted! We are God’s children right now (1 John 3:1-3). Let’s give thanks for this grace and live like we belong.

PRAYER:
Abba Father, thank you for including me in your family. May my life reflect your influence, character, mercy, holiness, compassion, righteousness, and love. I want to be like you, my Father. So just as I was born into your family by the power of the Holy Spirit, please fill me with your Spirit so that I will more closely reflect you in all I do and say this day. In the name of my older brother Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
And therefore will the LORD wait, that he may be gracious unto you, and therefore will he be exalted, that he may have mercy upon you: for the LORD [is] a God of judgment: blessed [are] all they that wait for him.  Isaiah 30:18   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 30, 2010

Devotional*:
Thou [art] my hiding place and my shield: I hope in thy word.  Psalm 119:114 (KJV)

Where can we go to remain secure from the onslaught of bad ideas, evil influences, and false hopes? We can go to God and his Word. While people can be disloyal and misguided, God's love is proven through history and through Jesus and his truth stands forever.

PRAYER:
Almighty God, you alone are trustworthy. You keep your word and fulfill your promises. Forgive me when I trust my own insight and the wisdom of others rather than seeking your will in your Word. Please give me your wisdom as I seek your will in your Word. In the name of Jesus, your ultimate Word, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Lift up your eyes to the heavens, and look upon the earth beneath: for the heavens shall vanish away like smoke, and the earth shall wax old like a garment, and they that dwell therein shall die in like manner: but my salvation shall be for ever, and my righteousness shall not be abolished.  Isaiah. 51:6   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 1, 2010

Devotional:*
But be ye doers of the word, and not hearers only, deceiving your own selves.  James 1:22  (KJV)

What we know and what we believe are not all that significant if they do not show up in the way we live our daily lives. Pure and simple, faith not lived out in everyday life is not faith; it is facade. Just as Jesus had told us to put into practice what we have learned from him, his brother James reminds us the same thing: when we learn the truth of God's word, there is only one thing left for us to do -- put it into practice!

PRAYER:
Holy God, help me put into practice what I know is your will and your truth today. In the name of the Lord Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
[Yet] a little sleep, a little slumber, a little folding of the hands to sleep: So shall thy poverty come as one that travelleth, and thy want as an armed man.  Proverbs 6:10-11   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 2, 2010

Devotional:*
But the LORD said unto Samuel, Look not on his countenance, or on the height of his stature; because I have refused him: for [the LORD seeth] not as man seeth; for man looketh on the outward appearance, but the LORD looketh on the heart.  1 Samuel 16:7  (KJV)

Have you ever wondered how many potentially good friends you may have lost simply by judging them on your first impression of them? I'm amazed at how the first impression very seldom tells us much of substance about another person. We're not really going to be able to evaluate people properly until the Lord reveals at judgment what is really in their hearts. Don't you think that we should give them time to reveal what is in their hearts before we make a decision about them?! Let's don't just look on the outward appearance!

PRAYER:
Father, you alone know each heart. Please help me be more patient with others before forming an opinion about them. Please give me eyes to see them as Jesus does. In Jesus' name I pray.
Amen.


*Wisdom:*
If any man among you seem to be religious, and bridleth not his tongue, but deceiveth his own heart, this man's religion [is] vain.  James 1:26   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 3, 2010

Devotional:*
Thus saith the LORD the maker thereof, the LORD that formed it, to establish it; the LORD [is] his name; Call unto me, and I will answer thee, and shew thee great and mighty things, which thou knowest not.   Jeremiah 33:2-3  (KJV)

In a universe of billions of stars, think of the power of God who made them and knows each of their names. Think of all he knows that we don't. Think of all he has seen that is not in our history books. Think of all he has done and can do. Add to this that he invites us to speak to him about the things of our heart and you understand the great expanse of his grace and the very limited knowledge of our minds.

PRAYER:
Almighty God, there are so many things about which I am grossly ignorant. There are so many things in my world that I can't keep up. There are so many things about you that I long to know but I can't begin to comprehend. Please, dear Father, give me more of you: Help me know more about you so that I may personally know you more completely. You are beyond me, so please deal gently with me as you reveal yourself. I look forward with anticipation to knowing you face to face in heaven, the Unsearchable and the Almighty God, my Abba Father. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
[This] I say then, Walk in the Spirit, and ye shall not fulfil the lust of the flesh.  Galatians 5:16   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 4, 2010

Devotional:*
The entrance of thy words giveth light; it giveth understanding unto the simple.  Psalm 119:130  (KJV)

Sometimes the right path is not so difficult to find; we just need to know where to begin our search -- the reading of God's words. The right way is very seldom just the property of the bright, wise, and scholarly; it is very clear if we will but look for it!

PRAYER:
Holy Father, thank you for making your will known through your words in Scripture. Bless me as I open your Word. May I find not only the answer to my questions, but may I find you and your precious will. In Jesus' precious name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Let thy fountain be blessed: and rejoice with the wife of thy youth. [Let her be as] the loving hind and pleasant roe; let her breasts satisfy thee at all times; and be thou ravished always with her love.  Proverbs 5:18-19   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 6, 2010

Devotional:*
Thy word [is] true [from] the beginning: and every one of thy righteous judgments [endureth] for ever.  Psalm 119:160  (KJV)

The requirements of morality and holiness are not temporary or fleeting because they reflect the nature of our Holy God who is eternal. They don't shift with the wishes of culture, but are true across cultures and times and wishes. We do not adapt God's will to our times, but we redeem our times by adapting our wills to his truth.

PRAYER:
Righteous God Almighty, may my life reflect your character and nature in compassion, holiness, and justice. I know you are forever and I want to invest my life in what lasts. Give me wisdom to see through the fleeting temptations of today and to do what honors you beyond my lifetime. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
And he saith unto me, Write, Blessed [are] they which are called unto the marriage supper of the Lamb. And he saith unto me, These are the true sayings of God.  Revelation 19:9   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 7, 2010

Devotional:*
For the LORD [is] our judge, the LORD [is] our lawgiver, the LORD [is] our king; he will save us.  Isaiah 33:22  (KJV)

When we think about God being our judge, we normally think of falling into judgment. Isaiah reminds us that God being our judge means that he will be there to judge us based on his will, his rule, and his grace. He is on our side and is looking to save, not condemn. Using the New Testament idiom, when we stand before our Judge we see instead our Father.

PRAYER:
Holy and Righteous Judge, I am glad that my fate, my future, and my life is in your hands. I know about your love for me because of the gift of Jesus. I know about your desire to save me because of your loving grace. I know your demand for holiness is met by the sacrifice of your Son. So God, I gladly and willingly trust my life, my soul, and my eternal future to you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Follow peace with all [men], and holiness, without which no man shall see the Lord:  Hebrews 12:14   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 8, 2010

Devotional:*
For the LORD taketh pleasure in his people: he will beautify the meek with salvation.  Psalm 149:4  (KJV)

Jesus, who left heaven and made himself a servant, did so to enable the last to be first, the servant to be greatest, and the least to be best. For ages, the arrogant, the abusive and the powerful have found it easy to reject the call of Christ -- after all he died and they're "important" and have no need for a Savior. But those who are humble find him to not only be Savior, but also Conqueror, King, and Friend. 

PRAYER:
Precious Servant, Almighty King, thank you for coming to our world and serving us at great cost and showing us that we can reign with you. I look forward to the day every other knee will join mine as I bow before you as my Lord. Until that day, I pray that you will use me to bless those so often forgotten by our busy and glamour-intoxicated world. To our God be glory and praise for sending you, Jesus my Lord. In the holy name of Jesus I offer my praise. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Having your conversation honest among the Gentiles: that, whereas they speak against you as evildoers, they may by [your] good works, which they shall behold, glorify God in the day of visitation.  1 Peter 2:12   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 9, 2010

Devotional*:
Are not five sparrows sold for two farthings, and not one of them is forgotten before God? But even the very hairs of your head are all numbered. Fear not therefore: ye are of more value than many sparrows.  Luke 12:6-7  (KJV)

In a universe so vast, what is our little planet? In a planet so diverse and so full of life, what are simple everyday people? Among all the billions of people alive and who have lived before us, what significance do I have? Jesus reminds us that our significance is great -- not because we are so important, but because we are known personally by God. We don't have to be afraid; we are known and loved by the One who is and was and is to come!

PRAYER:
Eternal God, Almighty Father, Tender Shepherd, you already know my heart. You know where I struggle with sin; please empower and forgive me. You know my fears; please encourage and strengthen me. You know my immaturity; please nurture and mature me. You know my weakness and disease, please comfort and heal me. Holy God, I am both awed and comforted that you know me and love me. Thank you! In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Lay not up for yourselves treasures upon earth, where moth and rust doth corrupt, and where thieves break through and steal: But lay up for yourselves treasures in heaven, where neither moth nor rust doth corrupt, and where thieves do not break through nor steal: For where your treasure is, there will your heart be also.  Matthew 6:19-21   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 10, 2010

Devotional:*
[[To the chief Musician for the sons of Korah, A Song upon Alamoth.]] God [is] our refuge and strength, a very present help in trouble.  Psalm 46:1  (KJV)

Where can we go when all the walls fall and all the armies crumble and all hope is lost? To the eternal God, who is our Father. He preserved Israel through the most difficult of times, protected the Bible from those who would eradicate it, and has led his Church through troubles and triumphs through the centuries. He will do the same with us until he brings us home to himself.

PRAYER:
My Rock, My Hope and My Protector, I thank you for preserving my life. I thank you for hearing my cries for help and healing. I thank you for guiding my feet into ways that have been a blessing.
Please, O God, stay close by as I face the stresses and challenges in my life. Through your Spirit, enable me to grow and be an example to others as I pass through life's storm. In the name of Jesus, my Savior and Lord, I ask it. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Walk in wisdom toward them that are without, redeeming the time.  Colossians 4:5   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 11, 2010

Devotional:*
I have rejoiced in the way of thy testimonies, as [much as] in all riches.  Psalm 119:14  (KJV)

Our treasure and our truth come from Scripture. Scripture is God's guidance for us on how to avoid Satan's harmful traps and to live God's blessed life. Rather than seeing God's Word as limiting, we need to see it as a gift of love and to value it more highly than riches.

PRAYER:
Holy God, thank you for your written Word, your people's Scripture. May your truth come alive in my life just as it does in my heart and mind. In the name of your Son Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
But sanctify the Lord God in your hearts: and [be] ready always to [give] an answer to every man that asketh you a reason of the hope that is in you with meekness and fear:  1 Peter 3:15   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 13, 2010

Devotional:*
What? know ye not that your body is the temple of the Holy Ghost [which is] in you, which ye have of God, and ye are not your own? For ye are bought with a price: therefore glorify God in your body, and in your spirit, which are God's.  1 Corinthians 6:19-20  (KJV)

We are God's temple! God lives in us. What we do in our bodies is part of our worship to him. We are called to not only abstain from impurity, but we are called to glorify God in our bodies and honor the sacrifice by which our holiness was bought.

PRAYER:
Father, I confess to you that I sometimes lose sight of how precious my body is to you. With aging and the other challenges that daily remind me that my body is a vessel of decay, I find it hard to believe that I can glorify you with it. Please, through your indwelling Spirit, quicken in me a deeper reverence and appreciation of your presence in me. In the name of Jesus, my atoning sacrifice, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The righteous shall never be removed: but the wicked shall not inhabit the earth.  Proverbs 10:30   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 14, 2010

Devotional:*
For we are his workmanship, created in Christ Jesus unto good works, which God hath before ordained that we should walk in them.  Ephesians 2:10  (KJV)

The Psalmist reminded us that we are fearfully and wonderfully made and God has something definite planned for us to do while we are here. We display his craftsmanship and skill when we intentionally live for him and not like the rest of the world.

PRAYER:
Master, teach me to recognize your opportunities and your will when they come into my life. I want to live for you without reservation. I pray for boldness to not be shy in sharing my faith. I pray for patience as I wait for folks to respond. I pray for protection on those close to coming to Christ. I pray not for me but for your Kingdom to be displayed in my life. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Out of the same mouth proceedeth blessing and cursing. My brethren, these things ought not so to be. Doth a fountain send forth at the same place sweet [water] and bitter?  
James 3:10-11   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 15, 2010

Devotional:*
And unto the angel of the church of the Laodiceans write; These things saith the Amen, the faithful and true witness, the beginning of the creation of God; (20) Behold, I stand at the door, and knock: if any man hear my voice, and open the door, I will come in to him, and will sup with him, and he with me.  Revelation 3:14 and 20  (KJV)

It has always fascinated me that this verse has often been cited by those calling others to conversion when it is clearly written to lukewarm Christians needing to rekindle their love relationship to the Lord. As believers, we need to ask the Lord Jesus into our hearts, our home, and lives. It's not that he's not there, it's just that he awaits our invitation -- he will not barge in. He only inhabits hearts into which he has been invited!

PRAYER:
Holy Lord and Savior, I know you long to share your presence and fellowship with me. I know you are nearby as I draw each breath. But I confess that I am often unaware, and even sometimes unappreciative of your presence. I ask you this day to come into my heart and fill my life with your presence, comfort, and power. I want my life to be lived for you and with you. Holy and Almighty God, thank you for providing Jesus as my Lord and Savior. In his name I offer my thanks and praise. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Submitting yourselves one to another in the fear of God.  Ephesians 5:21   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 16, 2010

Devotional:*
For whether we live, we live unto the Lord; and whether we die, we die unto the Lord: whether we live therefore, or die, we are the Lord's.  Romans 14:8  (KJV)

One of the incredible realizations we have as Christians is that our relationship with the Lord is eternal. As we seek after him, he is always there and no one can separate us from his love. Even when we die, we go to "be with the Lord." When we sleep in death, we are still "in the Lord." When he returns in glory we will go to "be with the Lord forever." Everything we have on earth is temporary except our love for the Lord Jesus, our praise of God through him, and our friends with whom we share that love and praise!

PRAYER:
Almighty God, thank you so much for binding yourself to our world in Jesus and binding me close to you through his lordship in my life. I look forward to the day when the Lord I kneel to worship today will be recognized by all the living and the dead as the One True Lord. I commit to live this day to honor him, and I know dear Father, that by honoring him I honor you. I praise and thank you for the gift of Jesus' eternal and abiding lordship in the name of the Christ my Lord. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Seek the LORD, and his strength: seek his face evermore.  Psalms 105:4   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 17, 2010

Devotional:*
But he that glorieth, let him glory in the Lord. For not he that commendeth himself is approved, but whom the Lord commendeth.  2 Corinthians 10:17-18  (KJV)

We live in a world with skewed values, false promises and fleeting fame. What can we boast in other than the steadfastness of the Lord's love, the incredible riches of the Lord's grace, the incomparable supply of the Lord's blessings, the sweetness of the Lord's people, the mercy of the Lord's plan for our salvation, the promise of the Lord's tomorrow, the ...? What other meaningful boast is there than the Lord and his eternal grace?

PRAYER:
Lord of majesty and mercy, every good and enduring thing in my life I have is because of you. While these words are simple, they are heartfelt. In Jesus' name, thank you!


*Wisdom:*
But, beloved, be not ignorant of this one thing, that one day [is] with the Lord as a thousand years, and a thousand years as one day.  2 Peter 3:8   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 18, 2010

Devotional:*
For to me to live [is] Christ, and to die [is] gain.  Philippians 1:21  (KJV)

The truth is often as simple as it is sweet -- if Jesus is our life, then our lives have no end. Death does not strip life from us, but ushers us into life in Jesus' very presence!

PRAYER:
Eternal God, thank you for sending Jesus to show me your love and thank you for sending him again soon to take me home. He is my anchor in the storms of life and my light in the darkest nights reminding me that you love me with an undying love. In the name of Jesus, the Resurrection and the Life, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For the preaching of the cross is to them that perish foolishness; but unto us which are saved it is the power of God.  1 Corinthians 1:18   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 20, 2010

Devotional:*
He that hath the Son hath life; [and] he that hath not the Son of God hath not life.  1 John 5:12  (KJV)

This statement is both a reminder of God's glorious grace and also of our need to share that grace with others. Life is such a precious gift, it would be a shame for anyone we know and love to miss out. God gave up the life of his Son so that in finding him, we too could share in his life.

PRAYER:
Father of all nations, resurrect in your people a desire to spread your grace to every language, tribe, nation, and people. Empower us with your Spirit so that we will speak the Gospel of Jesus with boldness and respect to a world who does not know him. Use us to help others come to life in the Son! Through the name of Jesus your Son, we pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For it is written, [As] I live, saith the Lord, every knee shall bow to me, and every tongue shall confess to God.  Romans 14:11   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 21, 2010

Devotional:*
I have set the LORD always before me: because [he is] at my right hand, I shall not be moved.  Psalm 16:8  (KJV)

There are many things that can trouble our lives, but none that can shake us loose from the grip of God's grace if our hearts remain pointed at Jesus as our Lord and our hope remains focused on the Lord's return. If Jesus is our Lord, then all of life's greatest blessings lie ahead of us and he will let nothing rob us of this coming glory!

PRAYER:
Holy Lord, you are worthy of majesty, honor, and praise. I lift up your name, O God, and place it above every name. As I look to the future, I want to honor you and I want to journey with you there. Since I believe you will never leave or forsake me, I will always look ahead to find you leading the way. Through Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For all the law is fulfilled in one word, [even] in this; Thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself.  Galatians 5:14   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 22, 2010

Devotional:*
[Yet] the LORD will command his lovingkindness in the daytime, and in the night his song [shall be] with me, [and] my prayer unto the God of my life.  Psalm 42:8  (KJV)

I have always loved music. To this day, songs help unlock the part of me that is most yielded to God. It helps me declare my love for him and my praise to him. But as the psalmist says, at night, especially on those nights when sleep is hard to come by, his song is with me.

PRAYER:
O God of my life, thank you for music and song. Thank you for giving me so many good things to sing joyfully about. Thank you for hearing my heart when I sing and not just my words and the song's melody. I long, dear Father, for the day I get to hear you sing and I join the heavenly chorus around your throne. Until then, fill my life with your song. Through Jesus' name I ask it. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Finally, brethren, whatsoever things are true, whatsoever things [are] honest, whatsoever things [are] just, whatsoever things [are] pure, whatsoever things [are] lovely, whatsoever things [are] of good report; if [there be] any virtue, and if [there be] any praise, think on these things.  Philippians 4:8   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 23, 2010

Devotional:*
He that spared not his own Son, but delivered him up for us all, how shall he not with him also freely give us all things?  Romans 8:32  (KJV)

If God gave up his Son to save us, what would he not give up to bless us and keep us! That's Paul's point. In 1 Corinthians 6:19-20, he tells us we are bought with a price to encourage us toward holiness. Here, he makes the same point, but to give us assurance. Isn't it amazing how the truth of God's grace contains such a multifaceted blessing.

PRAYER:
Almighty God, I am overwhelmed at your sacrificial love offered to me in Jesus. Father, please use your Spirit to stir me to service in response to your grace and have this Comforter build my assurance in your salvation and in your longing to give me your rich blessings. In Jesus' glorious name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The wicked is snared by the transgression of [his] lips: but the just shall come out of trouble.  Proverbs 12:13   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 24, 2010

Devotional:*
I love the LORD, because he hath heard my voice [and] my supplications. Because he hath inclined his ear unto me, therefore will I call upon [him] as long as I live.  Psalm 116:1-2  (KJV)

Understanding the Lord's love, presence, and nearness should lead us to serve him and to deepen our relationship with him. While we love God for many reasons, we want to express our love to him today especially for his personal concern for us. In a world where important people refuse to spend time with those "beneath" them, we are truly blessed with an incomparable God who listens to our every cry, recognizes our very own distinct voice, and tunes his ear to hear every one of our whispers. Yes! I will call on him, praise him, thank him, confess to him, and speak with him as long as I live!

PRAYER:
Father, you know each hair on my head and every thought on my heart. Thank you for hearing my prayers. Thank you for answering so many of them with the answer I sought from you. Give me patience when I cannot see your hand in the other answers that do not come as soon or do not bear the result that I request. I believe and trust that you are there and working for my good even when I can't see it. I believe you always answer to your glory and my best interest. But please, dear Father, strengthen my faith so that I will never outlive my trust and faith in you. In the name of Jesus I ask it. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Jesus saith unto him, Thomas, because thou hast seen me, thou hast believed: blessed [are] they that have not seen, and [yet] have believed.  John 20:29   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 25, 2010

Devotional:*
For unto us a child is born, unto us a son is given: and the government shall be upon his shoulder: and his name shall be called Wonderful, Counsellor, The mighty God, The everlasting Father, The Prince of Peace.  Isaiah 9:6  (KJV)

While Jesus is God's Son and Mary's son, according to Isaiah's prophecy, he is also shared with us. Jesus is the child given to the world so you and I can become God's child. What greater gift can we have than Jesus, and through Jesus, God as our Father.

PRAYER:
O loving Father, on a day so glorious, when the world pauses and acknowledges your gift of Jesus, all I can think to say is simply "Thank you!" Then I am reminded once again that all I have comes from him, because it is in his name, Jesus Christ, Immanuel, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
My help [cometh] from the LORD, which made heaven and earth. He will not suffer thy foot to be moved: he that keepeth thee will not slumber. Behold, he that keepeth Israel shall neither slumber nor sleep.   Psalm 121:2-4   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 27, 2010

Devotional:*
For as we have many members in one body, and all members have not the same office: So we, [being] many, are one body in Christ, and every one members one of another.  
Romans 12:4-5  (KJV)

One of the key realities of Christianity is belonging. I belong! I belong to God. I belong to Jesus. I belong to Jesus' body, the Church. I have a place and a purpose in that body. I belong! I am needed! I have a job to do! I belong!!

PRAYER:
Help me, Father, to find the place where I'm supposed to fit into your body. Until then, I pledge to try all sorts of ministries so that your Spirit, and not just my own preference, will guide me into your place for me to serve. Thank you for giving me a place to belong. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
But I say unto you, That ye resist not evil: but whosoever shall smite thee on thy right cheek, turn to him the other also.  Matthew 5:39   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 28, 2010

Devotional:*
Thou wilt keep [him] in perfect peace, [whose] mind [is] stayed [on thee]: because he trusteth in thee.  Isaiah 26:3  (KJV)

While it is naive, on one hand, to think that trusting in God makes all of our problems go away -- Christians have many of the same problems that unbelievers do because they share the same mortal flesh, on the other hand it's true. If we trust in God, we believe our work stands or falls in his hands and that ultimately we will share in his victorious and glorious presence. It means our lives will not be lived in vain. That's not just confidence; it's the foundation of true peace -- life lived to its fullest and richest knowing that it matters and we don't need to be anxious about its results. 

PRAYER:
Almighty Father of Peace, thank you for giving me the assurance that my life will not be lived in vain. May I share that peace with others today. In the name of Jesus, my Prince of Peace, I pray.
Amen.


*Wisdom:*
In the day of prosperity be joyful, but in the day of adversity consider: God also hath set the one over against the other, to the end that man should find nothing after him.  
Ecclesiastes 7:14   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 29, 2010

Devotional:*
Jesus answered and said unto them, This is the work of God, that ye believe on him whom he hath sent.  John 6:29  (KJV)

Do you believe in Jesus? Do you really believe? Shortly after Max Lucado came back from his mission work in Rio, Brazil, he shared with a group of his closest friends that his theology was pretty simple. He didn't have a handle on a lot of the big difficult theological problems that divide folks. But Max said he came to the firm and deep conviction that God loves us and he showed that love by really sending Jesus to live among us, to die for us, and to be raised from the dead so that we could be raised from death, too. This is the work of God -- amazingly simple and awesomely powerful.

PRAYER:
Holy God, I do believe that Jesus came to earth, died, and was raised from the dead. Please help me show and share that message with those around me looking to find hope and help. Holy Spirit, open my eyes to those around me who are searching and give me courage and sensitivity to share Jesus with them. Father, I want so much to share in your work; please help me as I rededicate myself to it today. In the name of Jesus my Savior I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed [is] the man that endureth temptation: for when he is tried, he shall receive the crown of life, which the Lord hath promised to them that love him.  James 1:12   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 30, 2010

Devotional:*
There is neither Jew nor Greek, there is neither bond nor free, there is neither male nor female: for ye are all one in Christ Jesus.  Galatians 3:28  (KJV)

Wouldn't it be great if we could tear down all the walls that divide us -- racial, social, economic, and gender. The apostle Paul spent his entire life trying to do just that: to tear down the walls that divided people by bringing them to Jesus and the cross. There are no positions of superiority or inferiority at the foot of the cross, only a place for those who discover God's might displayed in sacrifice and God's love displayed even when under attack at the hands of human cruelty. While the forces of culture and human selfishness are always finding ways to divide us, we must remember that in Jesus, and only in Jesus, can we be one.

PRAYER:
Forgive me, O God, when I have let prejudice and suspicion keep me from fully enjoying fellowship with those whom you have claimed as your children. I pray that my life will be an example of redemption and unity as I seek to love your children as you do. In the name of Jesus, whose dying prayer was for unity I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Wherefore take unto you the whole armour of God, that ye may be able to withstand in the evil day, and having done all, to stand.  Ephesians 6:13   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 31, 2010

Devotional:*
(16) Thus saith the LORD, which maketh a way in the sea, and a path in the mighty waters; (18) Remember ye not the former things, neither consider the things of old. (19) Behold, I will do a new thing; now it shall spring forth; shall ye not know it? I will even make a way in the wilderness, [and] rivers in the desert.  Isaiah 43:16, 18-19  (KJV)

The year is gone, finished, past. We cannot reclaim it or undo it. We cannot rest on the great distance it has brought us. If tomorrow dawns, it will be another day, a new opportunity, and the time to show our faith in Jesus as Lord. Let's journey forward, knowing that God already inhabits the future and promises to provide us refreshment on our journey there.

PRAYER:
Lord of all eternity, please help me to learn from my mistakes this past year, but not to dwell on them. Please help me not rest on my accomplishments in this past year, but use them to further your work in me and through me. Please help me not quarrel with those who injured me yesterday, last month, or this past year. Instead, O Father, lead me in your paths and help me see your mighty works this next year. In Jesus' name and by his power I ask it. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed [is] the man to whom the Lord will not impute sin.  Romans 4:8   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 1, 2011

Devotional:*
Therefore if any man [be] in Christ, [he is] a new creature: old things are passed away; behold, all things are become new.  2 Corinthians 5:17  (KJV)

It's better than starting over! As Christians, we get a fresh and new start. God not only forgave us, pardoned us, ransomed us, and saved us; he also made us a new creation! And every time we come to him, every day we rededicate ourselves to serve him, and every new year we offer to him, we get a new start and a whole new world. So as we begin this new year, let's begin by offering ourselves to him, asking him to cleanse us from all unrighteousness and take leadership of our lives.

PRAYER:
Almighty and holy God, I want to glorify you and bring you praise in the choices that I make, the people that I influence, the words that I speak, and the actions that I take in this coming year. I know that I am not guaranteed a single new day, but I want each one that I live to be a day I have lived for your glory and honor and praise. In the name of Jesus my Lord I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed [is] the man that walketh not in the counsel of the ungodly, nor standeth in the way of sinners, nor sitteth in the seat of the scornful. But his delight [is] in the law of the LORD; and in his law doth he meditate day and night. And he shall be like a tree planted by the rivers of water, that bringeth forth his fruit in his season; his leaf also shall not wither; and whatsoever he doeth shall prosper.  Psalm 1:1-3   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 3, 2011

Devotional:*
Now therefore ye are no more strangers and foreigners, but fellowcitizens with the saints, and of the household of God;  Ephesians 2:19  (KJV)

Those of us who have been Christians a long time sometimes forget that we have no claim or right to the grace we have received. When we feel we deserve it, that it is ours by right, it is no longer grace and we no longer live in it. To be a part of God's family is grace. For the Holy One who spoke into existence the universe (in which we are a submicroscopic speck), grace is simply and magnificently a gift from the One who knows how to share and love in ways we can't even imagine.

PRAYER:
For the incredible and boundless love you have given to me, O Almighty God, I can only fall to my knees and thank you. Your power is beyond my comprehension. Your awesome holiness is beyond my understanding. Yet your infinite grace is mine because of your love which cost you so much. Thank you. A million times over I say it, "Thank you!" In the name of Jesus my Lord. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Wherefore seeing we also are compassed about with so great a cloud of witnesses, let us lay aside every weight, and the sin which doth so easily beset [us], and let us run with patience the race that is set before us,  Hebrews 12:1   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 4, 2011

Devotional:*
O come, let us worship and bow down: let us kneel before the LORD our maker. For he [is] our God; and we [are] the people of his pasture, and the sheep of his hand. To day if ye will hear his voice,  Psalm 95:6-7  (KJV)

Worship is more than our heart, soul and words offered to God. It also involves our posture. When we understand the grace God has given us to be called his children, what else can we do but bow down or kneel before him in his majesty and might. We come to him, a conquering ruler, offering ourselves in full submission. God chooses, however, to treat us tenderly like a loving shepherd who longs to care for us. Such grace leads us to bow and kneel in heartfelt worship.

PRAYER:
Shepherd of my soul, I come to you seeking your protection and rest as one of your sheep. I often find myself harried and driven by life's pressures and temptations. But I come to you submitting myself to be used for your glory -- not just today, but for the rest of my life. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
And I heard a voice from heaven saying unto me, Write, Blessed [are] the dead which die in the Lord from henceforth: Yea, saith the Spirit, that they may rest from their labours; and their works do follow them.  Revelation 14:13   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 5, 2011

Devotional:*
Great peace have they which love thy law: and nothing shall offend them.  Psalm 119:165  (KJV)

As someone who had a very clumsy stage of life, this promise is almost beyond believing -- nothing can make me stumble! But when it comes to living life, if I know God's will, love it, and do it, then nothing can make me stumble. There is great peace knowing that the Father loves me and doesn't want me to fall.

PRAYER:
Thank you God for this day. Thank you for all that lies ahead. Thank you that I don't have to face today or tomorrow with doubts about my basic values and without a sense of your will for my life. Stir in me a love for your will and your word so that nothing can make me stumble. Empower me by your Spirit and guide me by your truth so that I may more perfectly reflect your character. In Jesus' name I thank you for hearing my prayer. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A sound heart [is] the life of the flesh: but envy the rottenness of the bones.  Proverbs 14:30   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 6, 2011

Devotional:*
Train up a child in the way he should go: and when he is old, he will not depart from it.  Proverbs 22:6  (KJV)

Children don't need to be taught; they need to be trained. Life is not just about intellectual lessons and information. It is about integrating truth into the fabric of our daily lives. God calls us to move our children and their training up on the list of our priorities because our children are forever, while most of the other things we invest our time in are temporary.

PRAYER:
Great and Holy Counselor, help me as I seek to know the best thing to do with my children to share your love and your truth with them. I want them to know and love you more perfectly than I do. Give me wisdom and courage to make wise decisions and the tenderness to implement them in my family's life. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Judge not, that ye be not judged. For with what judgment ye judge, ye shall be judged: and with what measure ye mete, it shall be measured to you again. Matthew 7:1-2 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 7, 2011

Devotional:*
The earth, O LORD, is full of thy mercy: teach me thy statutes.  Psalm 119:64  (KJV)

Sometimes we get so caught up in the wonders of God's creation and the marvelous blessings of his grace that we forget to ask him to teach us his truth. Let's not only worship him in awe for his majestic creation, but let's also worship him by learning his will and seeking to live it in our daily lives.

PRAYER:
Holy and Precious Father, teach me your truth. Lead me to your will. Guide me in your wisdom. I want my life and my choices to be a reflection of your plan for me when you made me new in my mother's womb. In the name of Jesus I ask these things. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Wherefore, my beloved brethren, let every man be swift to hear, slow to speak, slow to wrath: For the wrath of man worketh not the righteousness of God.  James 1:19-20   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 8, 2011

Devotional:*
Thus saith the LORD, thy Redeemer, the Holy One of Israel; I [am] the LORD thy God which teacheth thee to profit, which leadeth thee by the way [that] thou shouldest go.  Isaiah 48:17  (KJV)

I sometimes long for the pillar of fire at night and the cloud by day to guide me as I make my way through this world, like the Israelites had during their wilderness wanderings. But I am reminded of God's abiding presence in the Spirit and his promise to never forsake me. I believe that if I seek his glory he will get me where I need to be to do his will and bless me in the ways that most benefit me in this life and the next.

PRAYER:
O heavenly Father, guide me to the places you want me to be, to the ministries in which you want me to serve, and to the people you most want me to touch. Capture my heart to do your work and never let me lose sight of your coming glory. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
[Saying], Blessed [are] they whose iniquities are forgiven, and whose sins are covered. Romans 4:7   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 10, 2011

Devotional:*
Hold fast the form of sound words, which thou hast heard of me, in faith and love which is in Christ Jesus. That good thing which was committed unto thee keep by the Holy Ghost which dwelleth in us.  2 Timothy 1:13-14  (KJV)

We live in a world of keys, locks, alarms, and security systems. Paul's words shouldn't come as a surprise to us. We protect the things that are most valuable to us. What is more precious to us than the truth of God's saving grace in the Gospel? Thankfully, God has pre-wired all of us with a security system to help protect that incredibly precious hope. This security system lives in us. It is the Holy Spirit.

PRAYER:
Help me, O God, to not compromise your truth to legalism or license. I want to live, and show others how to live, a holy life. I want to share your grace and mercy with them. But most of all Father, I want them to join with me in welcoming Jesus when he returns. Please empower me by your Spirit to see through falsehood and error so I can protect and live your truth. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The poor and the deceitful man meet together: the LORD lighteneth both their eyes. Proverbs 29:13   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 11, 2011

Devotional:*
And Jesus came and spake unto them, saying, All power is given unto me in heaven and in earth. Go ye therefore, and teach all nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Ghost: Teaching them to observe all things whatsoever I have commanded you: and, lo, I am with you alway, [even] unto the end of the world. Amen. Matthew 28:18-20  (KJV)

Last words! The last words of a parent to a child leaving for college ... The last words of a loved one at the bedside of someone dying ... The last words of a friend before moving to a distant place ... These last words are chosen with care because they leave a lasting impact. Jesus' last words are our marching orders. "Go make disciples of all peoples!" To do this, he emphasized, "you must go where they are, baptize them, and then teach them to do what I taught you to do." The words are not hard to understand, so what are we doing about obeying those last commands?

PRAYER:
Father from whom all peoples derive their hope, use your Spirit to rouse within me a passion to share your grace with others. Nudge me out of my safety zone and call me into your empowering and sacrificial grace so that I can help others come to know you. In the saving name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Having therefore these promises, dearly beloved, let us cleanse ourselves from all filthiness of the flesh and spirit, perfecting holiness in the fear of God. 2 Corinthians 7:1   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 12, 2011

Devotional:*
Jesus answered and said unto him, If a man love me, he will keep my words: and my Father will love him, and we will come unto him, and make our abode with him.  John 14:23  (KJV)

At many Christian funerals, the preacher emphasizes how Jesus has left to make a place ready for us to join him in heaven. Then he is going to come back for us. But just a few verses later, Jesus adds this promise. He's telling us that until we can come be with him at his place, he will come live with us here in our hearts. It all hinges on one thing -- our willingness to obey him. Not a bad deal, is it? So let's not let obedience be a forgotten word in our lifestyle!

PRAYER:
Holy God, I know Jesus came to earth and obeyed your will. Give me discernment so that my obedience will not simply be the obedience of your words, but a longing to live according to your will. I long to honor you because you have done so much to save me. Thank you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Yea doubtless, and I count all things [but] loss for the excellency of the knowledge of Christ Jesus my Lord: for whom I have suffered the loss of all things, and do count them [but] dung, that I may win Christ, Philippians 3:8   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 13, 2011

Devotional:*
Teach me to do thy will; for thou [art] my God: thy spirit [is] good; lead me into the land of uprightness.  Psalm 143:10  (KJV)

We want the Spirit to be at work in us to make us like Jesus. For this to happen, we must open our hearts to the will of God. There are no greater words God wants to hear than "teach me to do your will." That is what it means for him to be God, to have control over our lives and our wills.

PRAYER:
Almighty God, I want you to truly be God in my life. I renounce any attempt on my part to try to manipulate or use your grace and kindness for my benefit. I submit my will to yours. But Holy Father, I confess that I struggle at times with my own selfish and evil desires that lead me astray. Please forgive me when my heart is cold and my ears are deaf to your will. Please, take control of my life today. Through Jesus my Lord, and in his name, I ask you to assert your will as God in my life. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Behold, I come quickly: blessed [is] he that keepeth the sayings of the prophecy of this book. Revelation 22:7   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 14, 2011

Devotional:*
That the aged men be sober, grave, temperate, sound in faith, in charity, in patience.  Titus 2:2  (KJV)

Worthy of respect! What a goal for our lives whether we are men or women! Don't you want your life to reflect the character of God because our faith expresses itself in a life of self-control and godliness? This work of the Spirit in our lives happens only as we dedicate ourselves to being what he is at work trying to accomplish in us. 

PRAYER:
Father, please strengthen me through your Spirit so that I may gain better control of my passions, my speech, my example, and my habits. Help me put to death the things that would rob me of my spiritual passion and my influence for good to those who do not know Jesus. Make my faith stronger as I try to lovingly treat others and persevere in faith through difficult times. In Jesus'
name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
And be ye kind one to another, tenderhearted, forgiving one another, even as God for Christ's sake hath forgiven you. Ephesians 4:32   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 15, 2011

Devotional:*
And [even] to [your] old age I [am] he; and [even] to hoar hairs will I carry [you]: I have made, and I will bear; even I will carry, and will deliver [you].  Isaiah 46:4  (KJV)

God will not forget us when we're in trouble or when we are old. We may outlive our friends and be forgotten by those who know us, but God will never leave us or forsake us. He will sustain, carry, protect, and rescue us.

PRAYER:
Thank you, my Father, for promising to never forget me. Because of your faithfulness to your children of old, I know I can trust your promise to never leave me. I trust that no matter where I am or where I go, you will go with me. In Jesus' name I offer my heartfelt thanks. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Go to now, ye that say, To day or to morrow we will go into such a city, and continue there a year, and buy and sell, and get gain: Whereas ye know not what [shall be] on the morrow. For what [is] your life? It is even a vapour, that appeareth for a little time, and then vanisheth away. For that ye [ought] to say, If the Lord will, we shall live, and do this, or that. James 4:13-15   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 17, 2011

Devotional:*
[[A Song of degrees.]] I will lift up mine eyes unto the hills, from whence cometh my help. My help [cometh] from the LORD, which made heaven and earth.  Psalm 121:1-2  (KJV)

In a world of startling beauty and a universe of dazzling diversity, our hearts are to be drawn back to the One who made it and now sustains it. He knows us and will help us if we will but believe what he has tried so many ways to say: "I love you as my child and I deeply care what happens to you and those you love."

PRAYER:
Almighty Creator, Majestic Architect and Eternal Engineer, it absolutely bewilders and delights me to know that you care for me. With all the things of such vast importance, I find your desire to know and love me humbling and assuring. Today I will worship, work, and witness, aware of your presence and care. Thank you, dear Father, in Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The glory of young men [is] their strength: and the beauty of old men [is] the gray head. Proverbs 20:29   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 18, 2011

Devotional:*
Rejoice in the Lord alway: [and] again I say, Rejoice.  Philippians 4:4  (KJV)

Joy is found in the Lord, not in things. Joy is found in knowing that he always accompanies, sustains, helps, protects, and upholds me. How can I not rejoice? God loves me so much that he emptied heaven of his greatest treasure so that I could join him in glory. Joy is mine because of his grace.

PRAYER:
Precious Father, thank you for always being there and knowing what is on my heart and caring for me in ways that I cannot even imagine. I long to know you face to face and share in the unbridled joy of heaven with you. Until then, I truly rejoice because I know my future is in your hands! Thank you in the name of Jesus Christ my Lord. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
As free, and not using [your] liberty for a cloke of maliciousness, but as the servants of God. 1 Peter 2:16   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 19, 2011

Devotional:*
Finally, [be ye] all of one mind, having compassion one of another, love as brethren, [be] pitiful, [be] courteous:  1 Peter 3:8  (KJV)

Unity and harmony are no accident! They happen because of intention and submission. But more than just states of being, they are commanded by God. How do we have unity and harmony? Peter reminds we must have three commitments in our "church" lifestyle -- 1) actively share the sorrows and concerns of those who grieve; 2) love each other just like a healthy family loves and values each member; and 3) show compassion rather than arrogance as we deal with the failures of others that hurt us, recognizing that we are vulnerable to sinning and hurting those we love, too.

PRAYER:
Father, I confess that I have let my own over-sensitive self be wounded and have reacted with pettiness when my brothers and sisters in Christ have not treated me as I felt I deserved. I know Jesus was treated so rudely and shamefully by those he created and so I shouldn't be surprised when things don't always go well for me. But Father, please help me to know when to challenge those who wound me with a loving confrontation and when to just ignore the barb and find a way to minister to them because of some deeper wound has crippled them in their life. Father, let me be an instrument of your peace, harmony, grace, and unity. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The LORD [is] merciful and gracious, slow to anger, and plenteous in mercy.  Psalm 103:8   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 20, 2011

Devotional:*
If [there be] therefore any consolation in Christ, if any comfort of love, if any fellowship of the Spirit, if any bowels and mercies, Fulfil ye my joy, that ye be likeminded, having the same love, [being] of one accord, of one mind.  Philippians 2:1-2  (KJV)

Our call to sacrificially submit ourselves to others does not begin with our sacrifice, but with God's blessings. The actual grammatical construction of this statement is more accurately translated by changing each "if" to "since"! We are called to unity in spirit and purpose after having received all these blessings from being in Jesus! We are encouraged by being united with Christ. We are comforted by his love. We do share in fellowship with the Holy Spirit. We have received tenderness and compassion. So how can we not share those with our Christian family and find a way to live together in his Kingdom in harmony?

PRAYER:
Holy and righteous Father, you have blessed me so richly in Jesus. Open my eyes to see how those around me in my spiritual family need to receive those same blessings from me. In the name of Jesus, and because of the grace he has lavished upon me, I pray with thanksgiving in my heart. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed [is] he that readeth, and they that hear the words of this prophecy, and keep those things which are written therein: for the time [is] at hand.  Revelation 1:3   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 21, 2011

Devotional:*
And we have known and believed the love that God hath to us. God is love; and he that dwelleth in love dwelleth in God, and God in him.  1 John 4:16  (KJV)

How do you know God is at home in your heart? You know when you are doing loving things to bless the lives of others! Just as we trust and rely on God's constant love for us, our brothers and sisters in Christ need love demonstrated to them, too!

PRAYER:
Loving God and Almighty Father, fill me with your Spirit so I can be more loving to my family, my friends, and those whom you place in my path so they can learn about Jesus and his love. In the name of my gracious Savior I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
With all lowliness and meekness, with longsuffering, forbearing one another in love;  Ephesians 4:2   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 22, 2011

Devotional:*
Who [is] a wise man and endued with knowledge among you? let him shew out of a good conversation his works with meekness of wisdom.  James 3:13  (KJV)

The character of a loving and humble lifestyle shows who is truly wise. It is so easy for people to act arrogantly, yet in the Lord's eyes they are worse than silly; they are woefully ignorant. Wisdom is not about flaunting knowledge but about living a godly life. Which more closely resembles you in your walk with Jesus -- wisdom expressed through a humble and loving lifestyle or smart aleck with feelings of superiority and arrogance?

PRAYER:
Loving Shepherd, I know you have been a wise and loving Father to me. Help me share the care that you have lavished on me with the person who most needs it today. Please protect me from arrogance and feelings of superiority, and gently humble me in the ways that make me a more useful tool in your hands. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
But above all things, my brethren, swear not, neither by heaven, neither by the earth, neither by any other oath: but let your yea be yea; and [your] nay, nay; lest ye fall into condemnation.
James 5:12   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 24, 2011

Devotional:*
For ye were sometimes darkness, but now [are ye] light in the Lord: walk as children of light:  Ephesians 5:8  (KJV)

Before and after -- that's the story of grace. "I once was lost but now I'm found, was blind but now I see." If we could only fully grasp what we so easily sing then life would be filled with more grace and our churches with more confident servants of God.

PRAYER:
Lord God Almighty, by your grace I know today that I stand before you welcomed into your presence and received as a beloved child. Thank you for rescuing me from all the traps of the darkness and bringing me into your light. Guide my heart and my feet so they will walk your path and show forth your light. Through Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
[Let your] conversation [be] without covetousness; [and be] content with such things as ye have: for he hath said, I will never leave thee, nor forsake thee.  Hebrews 13:5   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 25, 2011

Devotional:*
[Let] nothing [be done] through strife or vainglory; but in lowliness of mind let each esteem other better than themselves.  Philippians 2:3-4  (KJV)

Do you remember one of the earliest questions in the Bible? "Where is your brother Abel?" To which Cain responded: "Am I my brother's keeper?" Paul's answer is a clear and undeniable yes! We must look to the interest of others and not just our own.

PRAYER:
Father, teach me to love your family as you do. I get so caught up and distracted with my own world and my own problems that I forget to notice those who are hurting around me. Help me to grow more aware and more attuned to their needs so you may minister to them through me. In the powerful name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The lip of truth shall be established for ever: but a lying tongue [is] but for a moment.  Proverbs 12:19   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 26, 2011

Devotional:*
Let no corrupt communication proceed out of your mouth, but that which is good to the use of edifying, that it may minister grace unto the hearers.  Ephesians 4:29  (KJV)

The goal in Christian communication is not just clarity. The goal is not just to be understood. The goal is not just to be truthful. The goal is to be appropriate, encouraging, and building up others based on the needs of the other person.

PRAYER:
Tender Shepherd, give me a heart that is pure so that my words may be pure. Give me a heart that is kind so that my words may be kind. Give me a heart that is full of joy and encouragement so that I may share these with those you bring to my path and with whom I share conversation. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
And the world passeth away, and the lust thereof: but he that doeth the will of God abideth for ever. 1 John 2:17   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 27, 2011

Devotional:*
Be glad then, ye children of Zion, and rejoice in the LORD your God: for he hath given you the former rain moderately, and he will cause to come down for you the rain, the former rain, and the latter rain in the first [month].  Joel 2:23  (KJV)

"The prayers go up and the blessings come down..." The words to this children's song are only half right, because God sends his blessings many times even when we don't pray. But just as we love the special smell that comes with a drought-breaking rain, God loves the aroma of his children's joy, especially when he is the source of its delight!

PRAYER:
Holy God and tender Father, you are my great delight. When all others fail, you are still God. You are my rock and fortress, you are my tender shepherd, and you are my solid mountain that cannot be shaken or moved. Your blessings and grace shower down upon me and fill me with joy. I can't wait for the day I get to see you face to face and delight in your presence forever. Until then, I will rejoice in anticipation. In Jesus' glorious name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For we are unto God a sweet savour of Christ, in them that are saved, and in them that perish: To the one [we are] the savour of death unto death; and to the other the savour of life unto life. And who [is] sufficient for these things? 2 Corinthians 2:15-16   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 28, 2011

Devotional:*
The grace of the Lord Jesus Christ, and the love of God, and the communion of the Holy Ghost, [be] with you all. Amen.   2 Corinthians 13:14  (KJV)

I have a friend in Jesus who has taught me the power of sharing a spiritual blessing with others. I can't think of a better one than the short blessing in today's verse! Grace, love, and fellowship -- all rooted in the eternal, sacrificial, and gracious nature of our God. We share these blessings with God's children all around the world.

PRAYER:
Father, I am thinking of several precious friends who need the richness of this blessing to fall upon them. Please bless them richly and graciously. In Jesus' name I ask it. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed [are] the poor in spirit: for theirs is the kingdom of heaven. Matthew 5:3   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 29, 2011

Devotional:*
Wherefore receive ye one another, as Christ also received us to the glory of God.  Romans 15:7  (KJV)

I hate racism and exclusivity. But my loathing does not match God's revulsion at these things. On the other hand, we can anticipate the choir of heaven (see Revelation 7:9) if we will accept one another in Jesus and not let race, language, culture, or suspicion keep us from loving each other as we have already been loved by the Savior.

PRAYER:
Holy and Righteous Father, I pray that we will let your Spirit and your grace help us tear down any wall that divides your people based on race or culture or privilege. Teach us, teach me, to love each person in the way that you do. In the name of Jesus, who died for all people everywhere, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Happy [is that] people, that is in such a case: [yea], happy [is that] people, whose God [is] the LORD. Psalm 144:15   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 31, 2010

Devotional:*
And not only [so], but we glory in tribulations also: knowing that tribulation worketh patience; And patience, experience; and experience, hope:   Romans 5:3-4  (KJV)

I remember the old Corrie ten Boom phrase, "Thank God for the fleas." The fleas kept the German soldiers out of the barracks in the Jewish concentration camp where she was imprisoned. This allowed her to minister and visit with those who were being persecuted. There she could show and share Jesus. Even in the worst of suffering, God can bring blessings through those who know that life's goal is character, not comfort.

PRAYER:
Mighty God, I confess that I get impatient and frustrated with difficulty, pain, and suffering. Please give me more compassion and better listening skills to hear, so that I may bless those who need your love and grace. Give me the strength to find joy in the difficulties of breaking through the barriers Satan places in the way to keep others from Jesus. In the Savior's name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Ask, and it shall be given you; seek, and ye shall find; knock, and it shall be opened unto you: For every one that asketh receiveth; and he that seeketh findeth; and to him that knocketh it shall be opened. Matthew 7:7-8   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 1, 2010

Devotional*:
Cast not away therefore your confidence, which hath great recompence of reward. For ye have need of patience, that, after ye have done the will of God, ye might receive the promise.   Hebrews 10:35-36  (KJV)

There are some tough times that go with living. They're inescapable. That's when our confidence in the Lord's salvation and our relationship with him get tested! It is one thing to sing "it is well with my soul" at the end of a peel-the-paint and raise-the-roof worship service, but it is quite another to be able to sing it when they auction your house off at the courthouse steps, you are told you have a long-term debilitating illness, or you lose a child to death. Faith can't take a holiday when we travel through the suburbs of hell or we'll never find our way out. So don't throw it away. Persevere! Keep putting one foot in front of the other trusting that God will give you the strength for the next step. No matter how hard it is at the moment, don’t give up to despair. Be like Job or Jeremiah who both argued and complained to God, but never let go of God. Don't quit. Christ is coming for you with grace and in glory. His return is just around the bend and could break into our world at any time.

PRAYER:
Holy and Almighty God, today is a good day. However, I am profoundly aware that some of those I love are close to throwing away their confidence in your love, mercy, grace, peace, and deliverance. Please use me to encourage them. Even more, dear Father, I ask that you use your Holy Spirit to renew their hearts. I pray that you intervene directly to change the course of events and give them relief and make your gracious presence known to them. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
[There is] no wisdom nor understanding nor counsel against the LORD. Proverbs 21:30   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 2, 2010

Devotional*:
My little children, these things write I unto you, that ye sin not. And if any man sin, we have an advocate with the Father, Jesus Christ the righteous:   1 John 2:1  (KJV)

God hates sin. Don't you? I know I do. But isn't it amazing how we'll fall back into the same old traps again and again. This is where John, the tender Shepherd that he was, hits the nail on the head. The goal is to not sin even one sin. But, knowing our struggle against the flesh, John also gives assurance to those of us trying to live faithful and pure lives. He wants us to know that when we do sin, the Sacrifice for our sins, God's Son, is also our defense attorney who proclaims us sinless by his blood! So let's draw close to Christ. Let's invite him into our hearts each morning as we begin the day. Let's trust in his power and grace to sustain us and carry us through. When we do, he will!

PRAYER:
God, no one and nothing is like you. I did not have to provide the sacrifice for my sins. Even though my sins broke your heart, you provided that sacrifice. Please use me today, and each day to come, as I try to give myself, my life, and my future back to you as a living sacrifice, holy and pleasing to you as I try to say thank you for your grace. Through Jesus, and in his name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Only let your conversation be as it becometh the gospel of Christ: that whether I come and see you, or else be absent, I may hear of your affairs, that ye stand fast in one spirit, with one mind striving together for the faith of the gospel; Philippians 1:27   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 3rd, 2011

Devotional:*
But seek ye first the kingdom of God, and his righteousness; and all these things shall be added unto you.   Matthew 6:33  (KJV)

Seek -- pursue relentlessly -- God's Lordship over your life and the righteousness that he demands in your daily life. The other stuff you pursue is all temporary. Only God and his Kingdom remain. In the process of pursuing God's kingdom and his righteousness, you will find that the God who gives you his Kingdom and righteousness, also will bless you with the things in this life that you need.

PRAYER:
Holy Lord, only in you do I find what satisfies my soul's desires. The things that have captured my eye are boring after only a short while. The artificial things I have pursued, all of my addictive pursuits, have left me empty and enslaved. I find hope and help only in you. Please be near to love, correct, discipline, lead, and mold me to your glory. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
But be ye doers of the word, and not hearers only, deceiving your own selves. James 1:22   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 4, 2011

Devotional*:
But the natural man receiveth not the things of the Spirit of God: for they are foolishness unto him: neither can he know [them], because they are spiritually discerned.   1 Corinthians 2:14  (KJV)

The Holy Spirit is God's abiding gift, God's seal and promise. The Spirit is our assurance that what he began with Jesus' sacrificial death and our participation in it through faith and baptism, he will bring to completion at Jesus' return. But the world cannot understand this great promise, just as it cannot understand much of Scripture. Without the gift of the Holy Spirit, people of the world see only what they can touch with their fingers and cannot fully see what is true in God's heart and revealed in his Word.

PRAYER:
Father, I thank you for sending Jesus. Jesus, I thank you for sending the Spirit. Spirit, I thank you for never leaving me alone. As I am filled with the Spirit, O Lord, so fill me more and more until my will and my life more perfectly reflect your desires and character. Use me to bless others just as your presence now blesses me. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Where there is neither Greek nor Jew, circumcision nor uncircumcision, Barbarian, Scythian, bond [nor] free: but Christ [is] all, and in all. Colossians 3:11   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 5, 2011

Devotional:*
For every one that doeth evil hateth the light, neither cometh to the light, lest his deeds should be reproved. But he that doeth truth cometh to the light, that his deeds may be made manifest, that they are wrought in God.   John 3:20-21  (KJV)

Truth is seen in what it does and whom it seeks. Let's live as children of light and seek after the Father who dwells in indescribably glorious light so we might be the light of the world.

PRAYER:
Father of every heavenly light, I ask you to correct me gently as I place myself, my imperfections, failures and sins in your presence. Forgive and cleanse me by the blood of Jesus so that I might be spotless and holy and blameless in your sight. O Lord, I don't just want to be forgiven; I want to be useful to you and your church. Please help me find my way to usefulness. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
As a dog returneth to his vomit, [so] a fool returneth to his folly. Proverbs 26:11   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 7, 2011

Devotional:*
And this I pray, that your love may abound yet more and more in knowledge and [in] all judgment; That ye may approve things that are excellent; that ye may be sincere and without offence till the day of Christ;   Philippians 1:9-10  (KJV)

I don't know about you, but my most difficult decisions are not about choosing between good and bad. I usually know what is good and what is bad, especially when bad involves evil. My toughest choices are when I have to choose between good, better, and best. My love for God usually overcomes my weakness and I choose good over bad. But unless I've placed myself before God's word and surrendered my heart to him in prayer, I have a very tough time choosing between good and best. Yet I'm convinced that much of what God would love to do through us today goes lacking because we've settled for good when he longs to lead us to best!

PRAYER:
Gracious and Almighty God, teach me your ways and give me your heart as I strive to not only love you, but to know your will and have insight into your ways. Help me to know the best things to do today and through the rest of my life. Give me wisdom to use my time in the best way possible to live out your will in my work, with my family, among my friends, and especially before those who do not know Christ as their Savior. In the name of Jesus Christ, my Savior and Lord I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed [are] they that do his commandments, that they may have right to the tree of life, and may enter in through the gates into the city. Revelation 22:14   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 8, 2011

Devotional:*
Blessed are ye, when [men] shall revile you, and persecute [you], and shall say all manner of evil against you falsely, for my sake. Rejoice, and be exceeding glad: for great [is] your reward in heaven: for so persecuted they the prophets which were before you.   Matthew 5:11-12  (KJV)

For most who can read this Internet message, the sentiments of this verse seem foreign. But among those who closely study persecution, believers in Christ are enduring perhaps the greatest amount of persecution in the history of Christianity. For those of us who live in cozy places where belief is tolerated and Christians are just considered "unhip" or a bit out of touch, we need to be thankful that our lives make enough of a distinction from our culture to be noticed, even if it's a bit unfavorable. But at the same time, we need to pray for other believers throughout the world who are undergoing the wrath of hell for the faith. 

PRAYER:
Great Deliverer, we have many who call on your name with faith in Jesus who face persecution and hardship every day. I pray that they will not lose heart and give up their confidence. I pray that you will bring deliverance from this time of persecution. I pray that their sufferings will be the source of powerful witness so others will come to see the great value of Jesus and our allegiance to him. This I pray in Jesus' precious and holy name. Amen.


*Wisdom*:
Let no man say when he is tempted, I am tempted of God: for God cannot be tempted with evil, neither tempteth he any man: But every man is tempted, when he is drawn away of his own lust, and enticed. James 1:13-14   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 9, 2011

Devotional:*
The fear of man bringeth a snare: but whoso putteth his trust in the LORD shall be safe.   Proverbs 29:25  (KJV)

Fear is such a paralyzing emotion. It robs our vitality, decision making ability, and strength. Courage helps us step out of fear's paralysis and turn its nervous edge into power. But this kind of courage comes to us fully only when we know that all Satan and his allies can really have of us is our bodies. He cannot take our mind, our attitude, our faith, and, most of all, he cannot take our relationship with God given to us through Jesus.

PRAYER:
O Savior, my Great Redeemer, thank you for triumphing over all that I fear through Jesus. You have not only given me a hero I can trust, but a hope by which I can live victoriously. In the name of my Conquering King, Jesus, the Rider on the white horse, I thank you. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Let us hold fast the profession of [our] faith without wavering; (for he [is] faithful that promised Hebrews 10:23   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 10, 2011

Devotional:*
Blessed [be] the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, which according to his abundant mercy hath begotten us again unto a lively hope by the resurrection of Jesus Christ from the dead   
1 Peter 1:3  (KJV)

The great truth about Jesus' empty tomb is not that just that he is risen, but that he is living! His victory over death wasn't short lived, it was ultimate. He now lives to make intercession for us until he can return and bring us to his home. Our life is hidden with him so that no one and nothing can take it from us. When he appears, we will get to share in his never ending glory. How can we not praise God for such grace!

PRAYER:
Almighty God, I praise you from the bottom of my heart for your incredible and glorious grace which has brought eternal victory out of mortal anguish. Thank you for paying the price to make it so. You are marvelous beyond my words. You are worthy of more praise than all your children's voices together can tell. My hope will live forever because he is risen and reigning as Lord. To you be all honor, glory, and majesty forever, and ever, in the name of Jesus your Son and my Lord, Amen!


*Wisdom:*
There is that speaketh like the piercings of a sword: but the tongue of the wise [is] health. Proverbs 12:18   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 11, 2011

Devotional:*
Trust ye in the LORD for ever: for in the LORD JEHOVAH [is] everlasting strength:   Isaiah 26:4  (KJV)

When we see mountains we feel small, knowing not only how much larger it is than we are, but also how much longer it has been here than we have been. But the Lord was long before any mountain and will be long after it has melted into nothing. He is the only rock of security and stability. All the forevers we have are found in him.

PRAYER:
Eternal I Am, who is and was and will be forever, I trust that you are and will always be my God, my Redeemer, my Savior, my Shepherd, and my Father. I commit all my tomorrows to you. In the name of Jesus my Lord I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He that saith he abideth in him ought himself also so to walk, even as he walked. 1 John 2:6   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 12, 2011

Devotional:*
Boast not thyself of to morrow; for thou knowest not what a day may bring forth.   Proverbs 27:1  (KJV)

Don't you have your hands full with today? Don't you find yourself distracted from the urgent and important things of today when you worry about the problems of tomorrow? Don't you occasionally find yourself missing an opportunity today while fantasizing about all the possibilities down the road? Isn't it a waste of time to be anxious about those things over which you have no influence? So why worry so much about tomorrow, and next week, and ...? Let's walk with God today and trust in his faithfulness for us tomorrow.

PRAYER:
Holy God, give me the strength to seize the moment and live the life today that will please you and bless others. Help my heart feel the urgency of today and act with boldness, kindness, and salvation instead of worrying so much about what may happen tomorrow or next week. Give me the immediacy of the moment I see in your son's ministry when he walked the earth. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed [is] the man that walketh not in the counsel of the ungodly, nor standeth in the way of sinners, nor sitteth in the seat of the scornful. Psalm 1:1   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 14, 2011

Devotional*:
Seek ye the LORD while he may be found, call ye upon him while he is near:   Isaiah 55:6  (KJV)

In truth, God is always close to those who genuinely seek after him. The real problem is that we drift away from him, lose interest, and leave his presence. So let's seek him and receive his grace and his help while we recognize that he alone is the one who truly saves.

PRAYER:
Father, I seek you with all my heart. While I seek to know about you through your Word, I long to know you and be known by you as a tender father knows his child and as a child feels complete trust toward his tender father. Father, not only be my God, but also be real to me in ways that transcend explanation. Help me to sense your nearness and to know your presence. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Looking unto Jesus the author and finisher of [our] faith; who for the joy that was set before him endured the cross, despising the shame, and is set down at the right hand of the throne of God. Hebrews 12:2   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 15, 2011

Devotional*:
[[A Psalm of David, when he was in the wilderness of Judah.]] O God, thou [art] my God; early will I seek thee: my soul thirsteth for thee, my flesh longeth for thee in a dry and thirsty land, where no water is;   Psalm 63:1  (KJV)

Addiction has been defined as "God-hunger directed to the wrong source of soul satisfaction." Psalm 63 reminds us this is true. Deep in us is a desire to seek after God because he is not far from us and longs to be known by us (see Acts 17). But often when our soul craving need for God is greatest, he is the last place we turn for satisfaction. Let's earnestly seek after him and slake our soul thirstiness in him.

PRAYER:
Holy Father, fill my heart with longing for you and my head with understanding that it is your presence I crave. I confess that I have often sought relief for my hunger in things that do not satisfy. I pledge today to recognize all other sources of satisfaction to be temporary and false. I promise to pursue you and your will through your word and your Spirit till I rest in your presence and grace. In the powerful name of Jesus my Lord, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Lying lips [are] abomination to the LORD: but they that deal truly [are] his delight. Proverbs 12:22   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 16, 2011

Devotional:*
I, [even] I, [am] the LORD; and beside me [there is] no saviour. I have declared, and have saved, and I have shewed, when [there was] no strange [god] among you: therefore ye [are] my witnesses, saith the LORD, that I [am] God.   Isaiah 43:11-12  (KJV)

1 Peter 2 reminds us that we are here as witnesses to "declare the praises of him who has called us out of darkness into his marvelous light." We have seen and experienced God's saving work. We are recipients of his blessing. We are the people who anticipate his mighty deliverance yet to come. How can we remain silent? How can we remain bitter, pessimistic, or discouraged? The God who made the tomb empty and made the corpse of Jesus our living and exalted Lord is our God. He is mighty to save. He is our Savior!

PRAYER:
O Mighty God, I confess that I slip so easily into my day-to-day rut and grow immune to the joy and excitement of your salvation. Give me fresh eyes to see and a bold voice to tell of your glorious deeds, your mighty works, and your answered promises. I believe you are leading me to glory, so help me show and share that glory with those who do not know you as God, Savior, and King. In the name of Jesus Christ, my Savior I pray. Amen.



*Wisdom:*
Submit yourselves to every ordinance of man for the Lord's sake: whether it be to the king, as supreme; Or unto governors, as unto them that are sent by him for the punishment of evildoers, and for the praise of them that do well. For so is the will of God, that with well doing ye may put to silence the ignorance of foolish men: 1 Peter 2:13-15   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 17, 2011

Devotional:*
Ye shall walk after the LORD your God, and fear him, and keep his commandments, and obey his voice, and ye shall serve him, and cleave unto him.   Deuteronomy 13:4  (KJV)

So many people want us to follow their lead and obey their voice. Only God alone has proved himself faithful and loving through the ages. In his might he is to be revered. But rather than seeing reverence as a "church thing," we are reminded by Moses it is a "life thing." We are to obey and keep his commandments, we are to serve him and depend upon him in our daily lives. Rather than silence in the assembly, reverence is action to his glory! 

PRAYER:
Holy and Righteous Father, help me take my worship outside the church building into my day to day life as I try to live what I sing, practice what I say, and pursue what I pray. In Jesus' name.
Amen.


*Wisdom:*
[It is] better to trust in the LORD than to put confidence in man. Psalm 118:8   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 18, 2011

Devotional:*
Hear counsel, and receive instruction, that thou mayest be wise in thy latter end. [There are] many devices in a man's heart; nevertheless the counsel of the LORD, that shall stand.   
Proverbs 19:20-21  (KJV)

"Man proposes, heaven disposes." Most of us rush to give advice and make grandiose plans. The Wiseman reminds us that wisdom comes from submitting to instruction for a significant period of time and then, only at the end of long listening does it come. If you are like me, you would do much better to let your plans ripen a bit more in the light of the Lord before you launch into them. I am comforted that James, the wisdom writer of the New Testament, reminds us that God will give that wisdom if we seek it and not doubt. But while we pray for wisdom, let's pray also for patience to listen to the Lord's truth in Scripture so we may recognize wisdom when it comes!

PRAYER:
Almighty God, teach me your ways and help me discern your paths for my life. I have so many plans and schemes, but I know if they are not from you, they will not stand. Lead me to your wisdom and I will not only seek to know it, but also seek to live it by the power supplied by your Holy Spirit. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Let the word of Christ dwell in you richly in all wisdom; teaching and admonishing one another in psalms and hymns and spiritual songs, singing with grace in your hearts to the Lord. Colossians 3:16   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 19, 2011

Devotional:*
Trust in him at all times; [ye] people, pour out your heart before him: God [is] a refuge for us. Selah.   Psalm 62:8  (KJV)

It is so hard to share the secrets of our hearts with anyone. We want to keep our secret failings, embarrassments, and sins hidden. We fear that others would reject us and we would shame ourselves if anyone knew the secret sludge in our hearts. But hidden sin is only hidden from us. It is not hidden from our Father. Hidden sin festers in our hearts and drives a wedge between us and the God who would forgive us and empower us to triumph over it. If only we would pour out our hearts to him knowing that he longs to be our refuge.

PRAYER:
Loving Father and Holy God, today I want to confess to you several things on my heart. Father, I am afraid for others to know that I have ... (confess your most secret and shameful sins to God). Holy God, I have sinned and ask your forgiveness for ... (confess those sins that others may not see as all that important, but that Satan uses to diminish your allegiance to God). Eternal Lord, I get anxious about ... (confess those things that make you worry and place them in God's hands). You alone are my refuge and strength. I trust these confessions with you and ask that you strengthen me by the power of your Holy Spirit to not fall into these same traps again and again. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed [is] the man unto whom the LORD imputeth not iniquity, and in whose spirit [there is] no guile. Psalm 32:2   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 21, 2011

Devotional:*
Trust in the LORD with all thine heart; and lean not unto thine own understanding. In all thy ways acknowledge him, and he shall direct thy paths.   Proverbs 3:5-6  (KJV)

When things are tough, I find it easy to call on God and lean on his mercy and grace. He's my ripcord Savior. But I must confess, when I'm reveling in his blessings and things are going well, I am so much like the Israelites and forget to acknowledge that all the blessings I have and all the opportunities I have received come because of his grace. In my joy and success, I need to learn to acknowledge him and not trust on my own wisdom and strength when things appear to be going well!

PRAYER:
Gracious Father, every good thing I have in my life has come because of you. The family I have been blessed with, the protection I have received, the values that I hold, the successes I have enjoyed, the hope I have, the salvation I have received, and the future I anticipate are all mine because of your grace and not my goodness. Thank you! Thank you! In the name of Jesus I thank you more! Amen.


*Wisdom:*
But let your communication be, Yea, yea; Nay, nay: for whatsoever is more than these cometh of evil. Matthew 5:37   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 22, 2011

Devotional:*
For I know the thoughts that I think toward you, saith the LORD, thoughts of peace, and not of evil, to give you an expected end.   Jeremiah 29:11  (KJV)

When Israel lay devastated in the face of a ruthless enemy that would rob all the glory and strip bare the very soul of God's people, God issues his promise. While the destruction visited upon them was in response to their rebellion and sin, God's punishment wasn't punitive alone, but redemptive. In their destruction, God promised prosperity, hope, and a future. Just as a doctor must cause pain when he sets a broken bone so it may heal, God's discipline is not capricious but curative, and ultimately life-giving.

PRAYER:
In my struggles, O Lord, help me find your grace -- not in the relief of struggle and pain, but in the redemption and change of my heart and my habits to your glory. By your grace and in the name of my Savior Jesus I ask it. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed [are] they that mourn: for they shall be comforted. Matthew 5:4   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 23, 2011

Devotional:*
And be not conformed to this world: but be ye transformed by the renewing of your mind, that ye may prove what [is] that good, and acceptable, and perfect, will of God.   Romans 12:2  (KJV)

Don't be molded by the world. Wow, isn't that a tough one to obey. It's a reminder that what we think is one of the places of greatest spiritual warfare. Sloppy thinking is more than sloppy; it's dangerous because we are fed messages constantly that distort God's truth and holy values. But rather than being incensed by the world acting like the world, let's be transformed by renewing our minds and doing what Paul said he did -- take every thought, every word, captive for Christ. We often think a tithe is giving ten percent of our money, but an even more vital tithe is giving ten percent of our totally undivided thought time to the things of God!

PRAYER:
O Lord, please guard my soul from pride, my heart from callousness, and my mind from too much focus on unimportant things and not enough on your things. Teach me in my heart what it means to be about my Father's business, especially in the world of my thoughts! In the name of Jesus, my greatest example of one who knew and lived your will, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
I therefore, the prisoner of the Lord, beseech you that ye walk worthy of the vocation wherewith ye are called, Ephesians 4:1   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 24, 2011

Devotional:*
Wherefore thou art great, O LORD God: for [there is] none like thee, neither [is there any] God beside thee, according to all that we have heard with our ears.   2 Samuel 7:22  (KJV)

"I am Yahweh, who saved you out of Egypt. You must never have any other god, but me!" The Lord God Almighty at the beginning of the Ten Commandments reminded us of this central, seminal, and consummate truth. What else is there to say?

PRAYER:
Holy, Righteous, and Only Living God, I hold you in the highest place in my heart. Forgive me when I do not hold you in the highest place in my life. Empower me with your Holy Spirit to give up all the little things that distract my allegiance to you and interfere with you being the Supreme and Sovereign God in my day to day life.
In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Pure religion and undefiled before God and the Father is this, To visit the fatherless and widows in their affliction, [and] to keep himself unspotted from the world. James 1:27   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 25, 2011

Devotional:*
Let the words of my mouth, and the meditation of my heart, be acceptable in thy sight, O LORD, my strength, and my redeemer.   Psalm 19:14  (KJV)

God does so much for us. He is the Strength and Promise that undergirds our lives. He is the One who has saved us from sin and death. Our worship comes from our gratitude for what he has done, recognition of who he is, and anticipation of what he is going to do. But worship can never be compartmentalized to just fit into church places or quiet times. Worship involves every aspect of life. That is why it is so important for us to tune the words of our mouths and the motives of our hearts to God's will and work. Then private worship, whether alone in quiet or in a group with Christians, becomes the tuning time for our hearts and lives so that our public worship, our lives lived out in the world, will play the song of God to a world who has not yet heard his tune.

PRAYER:
O Holy and Almighty God, I want this day to be a day of worship and honor to you. May my life praise you: not just in thought, not just in words, but also in action. In the name of Jesus I pray.
Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Better [is] a dinner of herbs where love is, than a stalled ox and hatred therewith. Proverbs 15:17   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 26, 2011

Devotional:*
The secret of the LORD [is] with them that fear him; and he will shew them his covenant. Mine eyes [are] ever toward the LORD; for he shall pluck my feet out of the net.   Psalm 25:14-15  (KJV)

Where does true deliverance come from? Only from God. Deliverance is found in God through deep reverential respect for his holiness and might, through living in covenant relationship with him, and through maintaining our focus on him. Any other roads to deliverance are false and ultimately prove themselves to be a snare. Like the tight rope walker whose eyes are not on the ground or the surroundings, but on the rope in front of him where he will walk, so too our eyes must be on the Lord. Only by looking to him will he lead us to safety.

PRAYER:
Precious Father, you have done so much to save me. You who are so holy and righteous, have reached down to take my hand when I was a sinner and in rebellion to your love. Teach me your ways. Correct the wrongs in my life. Guide me into the ways of your truth. I want to not only be saved from my sin, but from days of uselessness and frustration. Make me a vessel that can be used to honor you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Remember them that are in bonds, as bound with them; [and] them which suffer adversity, as being yourselves also in the body. Hebrews 13:3   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 28 2011

Devotional:*
Wait on the LORD: be of good courage, and he shall strengthen thine heart: wait, I say, on the LORD.   Psalm 27:14  (KJV)

If there is anything we don't like to do, it's wait. Maybe that is why God is so interested in us learning to do it! There is something purifying about remaining strong in tough times and remaining faithful when ill winds blow. So God gives us times of waiting to see if our search is really for him or merely for something new or easy.

PRAYER:
Loving Father, I know you have waited for me so many times -- for me to show my faith, repent of my sins, grow in holiness, come to you in prayer, act more mature, give to those who cannot return my care ... Help me as I wait for you to show me the way with my decisions, to act to relieve my need, and to reveal your presence in my loneliness. I really do seek you with all my heart. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed [is] the nation whose God [is] the LORD; [and] the people [whom] he hath chosen for his own inheritance. Psalm 33:12   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 1, 2011

Devotional*:
Delight thyself also in the LORD; and he shall give thee the desires of thine heart.   Psalm 37:4  (KJV)

Rather than seeing this as a way to get our wish list granted, let's see it for what it really is -- an invitation to seek a love relationship with God above all other things. In finding him, we will find our priorities properly aligned and our hearts tuned to know what is really valuable and what is not. Then we will see that what we have in him is our hearts' greatest desire.

PRAYER:
Awesome and Gracious Father, I confess to you that so often my heart is full of selfish things. But in moments like these, Father, I recognize that you are what I most need and your will is my heart's desire. Please kindle your Spirit in me so that I may see through any selfish deception that would rob me of having you first in my life. Forgive me when I'm petty, selfish and shallow. May I know you as much as possible for a mortal to know you, not so that I may be full, but that you may be honored. Because of your grace and in the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
But the day of the Lord will come as a thief in the night; in the which the heavens shall pass away with a great noise, and the elements shall melt with fervent heat, the earth also and the works that are therein shall be burned up. [Seeing] then [that] all these things shall be dissolved, what manner [of persons] ought ye to be in [all] holy conversation and godliness, Looking for and hasting unto the coming of the day of God, wherein the heavens being on fire shall be dissolved, and the elements shall melt with fervent heat? 2 Peter 3:10-12   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 2, 2011

Devotional:*
Restore unto me the joy of thy salvation; and uphold me [with thy] free spirit.   Psalm 51:12  (KJV)

In the face of sin and separation from God, grace is a refreshing stream that restores salvation. But the joy of salvation is found only when we realize and accept the forgiveness, grace, and restoration God has given us -- when we drink from the stream of grace. The joy of salvation is sustained in a changed lifestyle and an ongoing recognition that we walk with God.

PRAYER:
Holy and Righteous Father, I long for the outbreak of joy in your salvation like I see in the book of Acts. I pray for your Spirit to lead us into another era of outreach, conversion, and celebration. I pray for wisdom to know and for eyes to see those around me who are most open to the Gospel. I want to be a partner with you in your ongoing work of salvation. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Seek good, and not evil, that ye may live: and so the LORD, the God of hosts, shall be with you, as ye have spoken. Amos 5:14   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 3, 2011

Devotional:*
I delight to do thy will, O my God: yea, thy law [is] within my heart.   Psalm 40:8  (KJV)

Too many of us are paranoid about the word law and find it hard to hear a scripture like this. But we must recognize that the goal of the New Covenant of grace and the gift of the Spirit is that God's law is written on our hearts and demonstrated in our lives. God is not concerned that it be written on tablets of stone. Jeremiah prophesied of such a day when the focus of God's people would be their desire to do God's will -- a passion to love the things our Father loves and despise the things he despises.

PRAYER:
Abba Father, I do want to do your will. I want to please you, glorify you, and lead others to you. Give me spiritual discernment to know your will and spiritual courage to do it today. I want your character and righteousness to inform my heart when I am tempted by Satan not to live for you. Humble me gently when I am wrong or have lost my way. In the mighty name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For [it is] better, if the will of God be so, that ye suffer for well doing, than for evil doing. 1 Peter 3:17   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 4, 2011

Devotional:*
Bear ye one another's burdens, and so fulfil the law of Christ.   Galatians 6:2  (KJV)

I feel so burdened myself, that sometimes I can't even see others burdens. But Jesus reminds me that if I am to be like him, I will be a burden carrier. This is why he came, why he died, and why his resurrection is so important -- to lift from us the burdens of sin, death, and depravity. He has blessed us by carrying our heaviest burdens so that we might lighten the load of those around us.

PRAYER:
Compassionate Father, help me to see the burdens in the lives of others around me and then respond to those burdens with help. I want to be a blessing to the broken and discouraged, so please help me find my place and my way of serving to your glory. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
If any of you lack wisdom, let him ask of God, that giveth to all [men] liberally, and upbraideth not; and it shall be given him.  James 1:5   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 5, 2011

Devotional:*
A man hath joy by the answer of his mouth: and a word [spoken] in due season, how good [is it]!   Proverbs 15:23  (KJV)

Knowing the right word at the right time is a great gift. But even the best of speakers has to admit that the best of his or her words are not nearly as good as those the Spirit gives. Nevertheless, we must not excuse ourselves for our insensitive speech, unkindness, or missed opportunities. Not paying attention to what was said is no excuse. Not being spiritually in tune with the needs of our companions is a cop out. Simply not knowing Scripture well enough to bless others with gracious speech at the appropriate time is self-deception. Listening to others after having listened to God in his Word is what tunes our ears and our hearts to bless others.

PRAYER:
Loving Shepherd, I will spend much of my time today with people. Some of them know you, but most do not. Please give me wisdom to say things that lead people closer to you. Give me words of help and hope for the broken. Give me words of tenderness for the fainting. Give me words of direction for the confused. Father, I pray that whatever words I do say today may reflect your will and may be led by your purposes to bless others. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Hear thou, my son, and be wise, and guide thine heart in the way. Proverbs 23:19   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 7, 2011

Devotional:*
The fear of the LORD [is] the beginning of wisdom: and the knowledge of the holy [is] understanding.   Proverbs 9:10  (KJV)

We pursue so many things, but only one pursuit brings wisdom. Paul reminded the Athenians that God made us to seek after him and find him (Acts 17). The wisdom of Proverbs keeps leading us back to "knowing God" and having a deep and reverential awe toward him as the source of wisdom. Understanding of priorities, needs, purposes, goals, problems, and issues can only occur when we first recognize who the Lord is and know him in our day to day lives.

PRAYER:
Holy, Majestic, Righteous, and Eternal God, I confess that I know you so much less than you know me. But your faithfulness in my life, your power displayed in history, your grace shared with so many through the cross of Christ, and your promise to bring me home to you one day all help sustain me. I want to know you so that my life can be lost in your will -- not for my glory or gain, but for your praise, I ask that you make yourself known to me in the things I do today. In the name of Jesus I ask it. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
And whatsoever ye do, do [it] heartily, as to the Lord, and not unto men; Knowing that of the Lord ye shall receive the reward of the inheritance: for ye serve the Lord Christ. Colossians 3:23-24   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 8, 2011

Devotional:*
Speaking to yourselves in psalms and hymns and spiritual songs, singing and making melody in your heart to the Lord; Giving thanks always for all things unto God and the Father in the name of our Lord Jesus Christ;   Ephesians 5:19-20  (KJV)

Hearts full of thanks -- that's what makes for good singing! With Jesus as the source of our salvation and center of our future, how can we not sing! But singing is not just for us and God. God wants our songs to bless others. It is our ultimate spiritual talk. 

PRAYER:
O Lord my God, you are awesome and wondrous. Your works are magnificent and your deeds are beyond comprehension. May the words of my mouth and the thoughts of my heart ever declare your praises. May my heart be filled with thanksgiving for all that you have done to save us from sin, shame, law, and death. You alone are worthy of my praise, my songs, and my life. In the holy name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
But without faith [it is] impossible to please [him]: for he that cometh to God must believe that he is, and [that] he is a rewarder of them that diligently seek him.  Hebrews 11:6   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 9, 2011

Devotional:*
All scripture [is] given by inspiration of God, and [is] profitable for doctrine, for reproof, for correction, for instruction in righteousness: That the man of God may be perfect, throughly furnished unto all good works.   2 Timothy 3:16-17  (KJV)

God wants us to be prepared to do good works. Thankfully he gave us the Scriptures. Today we have the Bible translated into many different languages, dialects, and versions. Rather than a threat, this is a great blessing. But we must remember that the goal of Scripture is not to be learned but to be lived. God intended his Word to be practical truth -- a gift that prepares us to do every good work.

PRAYER:
Holy God, it still amazes me that you chose to speak to us, your finite creatures, in our own words. May I never take for granted the great gift of being able to read your Word and learn your Truth. But Father, please give me the character and the courage to put it into practical use and let it train me to do your will. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
O taste and see that the LORD [is] good: blessed [is] the man [that] trusteth in him. Psalm 34:8   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 10, 2011

Devotional:*
For the word of God [is] quick, and powerful, and sharper than any twoedged sword, piercing even to the dividing asunder of soul and spirit, and of the joints and marrow, and [is] a discerner of the thoughts and intents of the heart.   Hebrews 4:12  (KJV)

How often do you let God do major surgery on your spirit as his Spirit uses the Word to encourage, judge, motivate, convict, instruct, and inspire? With such a great tool so readily at hand for most of us, let's not let a day go by that we don't let God use his word on hearts.

PRAYER:
Almighty God, your will is my heart's desire. But I realize that I need to be fed more consistently by your Word revealed in Scripture. Give me strength and consistency in my walk with you through your Word. Through your Spirit, inspire me to change what needs to be changed and to be blessed and encouraged in the areas that I need it most. I turn to you and trust in your Word to point me in the way of life. I pray in the name of your ultimate Word, Jesus of Nazareth. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Take therefore no thought for the morrow: for the morrow shall take thought for the things of itself. Sufficient unto the day [is] the evil thereof. Matthew 6:34   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 11, 2011

Devotional:*
For all flesh [is] as grass, and all the glory of man as the flower of grass. The grass withereth, and the flower thereof falleth away: But the word of the Lord endureth for ever. And this is the word which by the gospel is preached unto you.   1 Peter 1:24-25  (KJV)

As the seasons change, the leaves fall, and the grass dies, we are reminded once again of how short our lives are. Despite the rapid advancements of technology, our deepest needs are addressed only by the eternal and proven will of God in Scripture. Whether you get your Scripture off the Bible on disk or from an old family Bible, access it today. Don't you need a dose of the eternal today?

PRAYER:
As I age, I am constantly reminded, O God, of my transitory stay on earth and your eternal reign in heaven. Give me a sense of my place before you as I seek your will in your Word. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The fear of man bringeth a snare: but whoso putteth his trust in the LORD shall be safe. Proverbs 29:25   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 12, 2011

Devotional:*
I beseech you therefore, brethren, by the mercies of God, that ye present your bodies a living sacrifice, holy, acceptable unto God, [which is] your reasonable service.   Romans 12:1  (KJV)

Because God went first and sacrificed what is most precious to him to save us, he can ask us to surrender ourselves to him. Only one problem: The sorry ol' sacrifice wants to keep crawling off the altar. We must offer ourselves, our will, our time, our heart, our commitment, to God each day. Otherwise, the altar is empty and our sacrifice is gone.

PRAYER:
Holy and Righteous Savior, I want to surrender my life, my body, and will to you. But I confess, there are little things (and maybe some big things), that I keep from ever placing on that altar. Things I don't want to give up. To the best of my ability, I will live for you today in a way that leaves nothing outside your Lordship and control. I offer you me -- all that I have and am -- to be yours today and all the forever I have. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed [is] he that readeth, and they that hear the words of this prophecy, and keep those things which are written therein: for the time [is] at hand. Revelation 1:3   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 14, 2011

Devotional:*
For by grace are ye saved through faith; and that not of yourselves: [it is] the gift of God: Not of works, lest any man should boast.   
Ephesians 2:8-9  (KJV)

Don't you love gifts! Especially when they're truly given, with no strings attached, all we have to do is receive them. The greatest gift we've ever received has nothing to do with our efforts. It is a gift from God. We didn't earn it, deserve it, or purchase it. God gave it through his sacrificial gift so our salvation would not be our boast, but his kindness.

PRAYER:
Holy God, I can never thank you enough for sending Jesus and paying the debt for my sin. May I never presume on your grace or take the cost of your gift lightly. At the same time, Father, I want to live confidently, knowing that my salvation is not dependent on my mistakes but upon your grace. Because of such a lavish gift, I want to live for you today in a way that reflects the joy I have at receiving such an awesome gift. In the name of Jesus, my source of hope and grace, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed [are] the meek: for they shall inherit the earth. Matthew 5:5   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 15, 2011

Devotional:*
Be sober, be vigilant; because your adversary the devil, as a roaring lion, walketh about, seeking whom he may devour: Whom resist stedfast in the faith, knowing that the same afflictions are accomplished in your brethren that are in the world.   1 Peter 5:8-9  (KJV)

Satan is no play or pretend thing. He and his power are real and intended to harm. But rather than spending our time worrying about him, let's resist him when we are tempted and focus on Jesus. He's the one who won the big showdown at Calvary, triumphing over Satan. He took Satan's greatest tool and disarmed it. Now we can resist and Satan will flee.

PRAYER:
Thank you, Almighty God, for sending Jesus to break Satan's stranglehold over us. Through the Savior's death you have assured me that mine won't be the end of our relationship, but the beginning of life with you. Today, however, I ask that you help me especially resist Satan's power over my life in the following ways:


*Wisdom:*
Every good gift and every perfect gift is from above, and cometh down from the Father of lights, with whom is no variableness, neither shadow of turning. James 1:17   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 16, 2011

Devotional:*
The eyes of your understanding being enlightened; that ye may know what is the hope of his calling, and what the riches of the glory of his inheritance in the saints,   Ephesians 1:18  (KJV)

Heaven is something we see with our heart. When we are discouraged, doubtful, and depressed, we need to have the eyes of our hearts "enlightened." The dawn needs to rise in our darkness and we see the dawn of hope and the riches of our inheritance. But when things look bad, the only way to remember these things is to sing them, pray them, and read God's promises of them.

PRAYER:
O God, you are my Hope. I trust in you and your promises. But I admit that at times, like even right now, I sometimes struggle with my confidence that you will act in response to my prayers and do what I've trusted you to do with my life. Please fill me with your Spirit and comfort my doubts and kindle my passion that I may serve you with boldness and share with others your grace. Through my Lord Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed [is] that man that maketh the LORD his trust, and respecteth not the proud, nor such as turn aside to lies. Psalm 40:4   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 17, 2011

Devotional:*
But ye [are] a chosen generation, a royal priesthood, an holy nation, a peculiar people; that ye should shew forth the praises of him who hath called you out of darkness into his marvellous light:   1 Peter 2:9  (KJV)

We've been picked to be on God's team and we were picked first! We have an important role to play in the unfolding of the world's history. We're here to declare God's praises to those who don't know him, so they can find his marvelous light and leave their world of darkness.

PRAYER:
O Great Light of Eternal Hope, I praise you and thank you for including me in your people. Now please move me and empower me to share your Gospel with others so the world might truly know that Jesus is Lord. In the name of my Savior, Jesus, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
And he said unto me, My grace is sufficient for thee: for my strength is made perfect in weakness. Most gladly therefore will I rather glory in my infirmities, that the power of Christ may rest upon me. 2 Corinthians 12:9   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 18, 2011

Devotional:*
Let every soul be subject unto the higher powers. For there is no power but of God: the powers that be are ordained of God.   Romans 13:1  (KJV)

Yes, there are things we don't like about our government. But God has truly blessed most of us so we can enjoy the protection of the authorities where we live. But we also live in the time of some of the greatest persecution ever known in the Christian era. So, as we pray for our leaders and thank God for our freedoms, let's not forget the persecuted church all over the world.

PRAYER:
O Great Deliverer, God of the Exodus, as you have shown your power and deliverance in the past, we ask that you act today and bless every believer who is persecuted for your sake. Please bless them with tenderness, healing, and protection on this day. In the powerful name of Jesus we ask it. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For the eyes of the Lord [are] over the righteous, and his ears [are open] unto their prayers: but the face of the Lord [is] against them that do evil. 1 Peter 3:12   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 19, 2011

Devotional:*
Who also hath made us able ministers of the new testament; not of the letter, but of the spirit: for the letter killeth, but the spirit giveth life.   
2 Corinthians 3:6  (KJV)

A new covenant -- God willingly entered into a new agreement with us, his creatures, sealed it with the blood of his Son Jesus, and sent the Spirit to give us the power to live the life of this new covenant. God has made a covenant of love and grace with us. The Almighty has then turned around and made us worthy and competent to share that covenant with others. No wonder it is life giving: it brings life to us and through us!

PRAYER:
O holy and majestic God, thank you for your grace that has saved me from sin and has redeemed me from the law of sin and death. Thank you for sending the gift of your Son and the gift of your Spirit so that I can live with you in a covenant of life, grace, and love. While I confess my weaknesses, I also commit to you that I will live to honor your sacrifice, love and covenant, trusting that you will ultimately empower me to be what you are calling me to be. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The highway of the upright [is] to depart from evil: he that keepeth his way preserveth his soul. Proverbs 16:17   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 21, 2011

Devotional:*
For for this cause pay ye tribute also: for they are God's ministers, attending continually upon this very thing.   Romans 13:6  (KJV)

Ouch! I hate taxes. But I have to admit, I enjoy many of the privileges and blessings that those taxes afford. Paul reminds us in Romans 13, that civil authorities are God's tools to hold back anarchy, chaos, and lawlessness. As a Christian, I'm immune to most laws because my faith in Jesus is going to regulate my behavior far more strictly than a legal code. But I do have a responsibility (I "owe" it, Paul says) to be a good citizen, a good financial manager, a nice respectful neighbor, and a person who willingly honors those who have merited it.

PRAYER:
Almighty God, I pledge my allegiance to you. You alone are Sovereign, Ruler, and King. But because you call me to honor my government, because you have so richly blessed me to be in a land such as this, because you have lavished your grace on me so richly, I commit to live today in a way that honors my allegiance to you, my citizenship in my country, and my respect toward those whom I meet this day. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Mortify therefore your members which are upon the earth; fornication, uncleanness, inordinate affection, evil concupiscence, and covetousness, which is idolatry: Colossians 3:5   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 22, 2011

Devotional:*
Having made known unto us the mystery of his will, according to his good pleasure which he hath purposed in himself: That in the dispensation of the fulness of times he might gather together in one all things in Christ, both which are in heaven, and which are on earth; [even] in him:   Ephesians 1:9-10  (KJV)

Jesus IS Lord! God's plan was purposed in Christ. God's plan centered on Christ coming at the right time. God's plan was to bring unity in Christ by making him Lord of all! What's more, this plan that brings our salvation brings God great pleasure. God is the only saving God. Jesus is both our Savior and Lord. So the real issue we face today is this: What area of our lives, our hearts, our secrets, our sin, our rebellion, have we not submitted to his lordship?

PRAYER:
O Precious Father, I know my heart can be deceitful. At times I can even fool myself. But when I kneel in your presence and am convicted by your Word, I find myself reminded of those areas I have not yet fully submitted to your control and Jesus' lordship. Please, dear Father, use the Holy Spirit to gently show and convict of my self-deception so that I may be wholly lost in your will. In the name of Jesus, Lord of lords, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
[[To the chief Musician, A Psalm of David.]] Blessed [is] he that considereth the poor: the LORD will deliver him in time of trouble. 
Psalm 41:1   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 23, 2011

Devotional:*
I exhort therefore, that, first of all, supplications, prayers, intercessions, [and] giving of thanks, be made for all men; For kings, and [for] all that are in authority; that we may lead a quiet and peaceable life in all godliness and honesty.   1 Timothy 2:1-2  (KJV)

God wants us to be a praying people. But more than that, God wants us to pray for people. The blessing of that kind of prayerful life is that we get to live peaceful and quiet lives full of godliness and holiness. So pray, dear friend in Jesus, pray as if world peace depends upon it, because it does!

PRAYER:
Majestic and Holy God, your greatness is beyond my mind to grasp but your grace reaches me and teaches in a new way each day. Forgive me when my prayer life has not been passionate. Forgive me for letting my prayers focus only on what is wrong. Use your Spirit, O God, to ignite a hunger in my soul so that I come to find satisfaction only in you and your presence. In the name of Jesus Christ and through the intercession of the Holy Spirit, I pray.


*Wisdom:*
The Lord is not slack concerning his promise, as some men count slackness; but is longsuffering to us-ward, not willing that any should perish, but that all should come to repentance. 2 Peter 3:9   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 24, 2011

Devotional:*
And if it seem evil unto you to serve the LORD, choose you this day whom ye will serve; whether the gods which your fathers served that [were] on the other side of the flood, or the gods of the Amorites, in whose land ye dwell: but as for me and my house, we will serve the LORD.   
Joshua 24:15  (KJV)

While we can't speak for everyone in our family, we can commit to what everyone in our family should desire: We will serve the Lord! But more than commit, let's set the example and lead the way. "I will serve the Lord, TODAY!" Then we can ask them to join us.

PRAYER:
Give me wisdom, O tender Shepherd, on how to lead my family to love you more. Please bless my parents and thank you for their faith. Please give me courage and sensitivity so that I can effectively share your truth with my children. O God, please bless those parents who are seeking to raise godly children that will someday marry the children you've given me. I want my house to be a place where you are known, appreciated, honored, and loved. In Jesus' name I humbly ask it. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For I [am] the LORD that bringeth you up out of the land of Egypt, to be your God: ye shall therefore be holy, for I [am] holy. 
Leviticus 11:45   (KJV)


----------



## BeautifulFlower

I just want to say thank you for posting these daily. They really encourage me. God bless you.


----------



## baddison

*March 25, 2011

Devotional:*
Come now, and let us reason together, saith the LORD: though your sins be as scarlet, they shall be as white as snow; though they be red like crimson, they shall be as wool.   Isaiah 1:18  (KJV)

Nothing stains quite as sin. It not only leaves a stain in our heart but a residue in our minds. But God's grace is shown in that he doesn't just forgive our sins, he doesn't just forget our sins, he banishes them. They are gone. The stain is removed, the guilt is taken away. We are clean by his grace.

PRAYER:
O the joy your grace gives me, glorious God! I can never thank you or praise you enough for rerouting the whole direction of my life so that it will end, and begin again, in you and your grace. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
[As for] man, his days [are] as grass: as a flower of the field, so he flourisheth. For the wind passeth over it, and it is gone; and the place thereof shall know it no more. But the mercy of the LORD [is] from everlasting to everlasting upon them that fear him, and his righteousness unto children's children; To such as keep his covenant, and to those that remember his commandments to do them. Psalm 103:15-18   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 26, 2011

Devotional*:
God thundereth marvellously with his voice; great things doeth he, which we cannot comprehend. For he saith to the snow, Be thou [on] the earth; likewise to the small rain, and to the great rain of his strength.   Job 37:5-6  (KJV)

Isn't that a beautiful phrase! "God's voice thunders in marvelous ways; he does great things beyond our understanding." Rather than spending a lot of time talking or thinking about how marvelous God is, let's praise him in prayer.

PRAYER:
Holy, Righteous, and Eternal God! You alone are truly and fully holy. I cannot but comprehend the distant outskirts of your ways, but I love you. You are so far beyond me on my best days, I can't quite understand why you would pay such a cost to redeem someone like me. But, Dear God, I thank you and praise you from the bottom of my heart. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
[As] cold waters to a thirsty soul, so [is] good news from a far country. Proverbs 25:25   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 28, 2011

Devotional:*
Love not the world, neither the things [that are] in the world. If any man love the world, the love of the Father is not in him. For all that [is] in the world, the lust of the flesh, and the lust of the eyes, and the pride of life, is not of the Father, but is of the world.   1 John 2:15-16  (KJV)

Love for things, especially temporary ones, can sure get us into trouble. Even worse, we can begin to think they will make us happy or fill the empty places in our hearts. But if we really sink our hopes and dreams in our Abba Father, we are attached to eternity and what we need most is always with us! 

PRAYER:
Give me wisdom, Holy God, to invest in you and things that matter. I confess to you that my eyes and my heart are often distracted by the glitzy stuff that is temporary. By your Spirit, O Father, stir my heart to yearn for you. In the precious name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Therefore thou shalt love the LORD thy God, and keep his charge, and his statutes, and his judgments, and his commandments, alway.  Deuteronomy 11:1   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 29, 2011

Devotional:*
For this cause we also, since the day we heard [it], do not cease to pray for you, and to desire that ye might be filled with the knowledge of his will in all wisdom and spiritual understanding;   Colossians 1:9  (KJV)

In a world where we can feel so isolated and alone at times, it is so important for us to know that someone is praying for us and for our spiritual needs. As I think of the many of you, maybe hundreds who are a part of the Today's Verse ministry, I cannot help but pray that each of you are blessed by knowing that you share a spiritual journey with people all over the world, and that today, we will be praying for each other. And of course there can be no better prayer than the one that Paul prayed for the Colossian friends he had never met -- "I ask God to fill you with the knowledge of his will through all spiritual wisdom and understanding." Let's pray that for each other today. 

PRAYER:
Oh precious and divine Father, today I pray for the other believers who come before you and seek to live for you. I pray especially for those who share the Today's Verse journey with me. Even though we live all over the world and have all sorts of needs, we all know that our deepest need is to know and live your will and to be confident that we are known and loved by you. Please fill all of us with the knowledge of your will through Spirit-led wisdom and understanding. We want to know you, honor you, serve you, and ultimately see you face to face. In the name of our older brother Jesus, we pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Behold, I come as a thief. Blessed [is] he that watcheth, and keepeth his garments, lest he walk naked, and they see his shame.  Revelation 16:15   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 30, 2011

Devotional:*
For so is the will of God, that with well doing ye may put to silence the ignorance of foolish men: As free, and not using [your] liberty for a cloke of maliciousness, but as the servants of God.   1 Peter 2:15-16  (KJV)

What does the world most need to hear from me today? A life tuned to the melody of grace that I claim I believe. Doing good, being like Christ, is Peter's answer to opposition, cynicism, and even persecution. We are free in Jesus, but being free means that we don't have to pretentiously prove we are free. Instead, we can live for him who died to conquer death and renounced absolute heavenly freedom so we could find it. We are free to serve others, and most of all to serve God.

PRAYER:
Holy Father, my Great Emancipator, you have freed me from sin, law, and death at the cost of your precious Son. I open my heart to you today to say I love you. I want to thank you for this gift of incredible redemption. Please accept the actions of my life and the words of my mouth and the thoughts of my mind and the emotions of my heart today as my offering of thanks. In the name of Jesus, my Sacrifice and your holy Son, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Not forsaking the assembling of ourselves together, as the manner of some [is]; but exhorting [one another]: and so much the more, as ye see the day approaching. Hebrews 10:25   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 31, 2011

Devotional:*
For Christ also hath once suffered for sins, the just for the unjust, that he might bring us to God, being put to death in the flesh, but quickened by the Spirit:   1 Peter 3:18  (KJV)

Having stood over the open graves of friends, family, and strangers, I know the appearance and feel of death's finality and our human frailty. But Christ's death is that great reminder that death is a matter of perspective and faith. I believe God raised Jesus from the dead and that Jesus is the first fruits of those of us who believe in him. He is alive, not just in Spirit, but in bodily form. Because Jesus lives, so will we!

PRAYER:
Almighty God, thank you for the gifts of your grace, Spirit, forgiveness and life. Most of all, thanks for the gift of your Son, who brought life and immortality to life in me through your salvation. While I have no great desire to die, I know I can look through death to you and your victory in me through Jesus. Please give me the courage to live for you every day until that day you take me home. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Endeavouring to keep the unity of the Spirit in the bond of peace. Ephesians 4:3   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 1, 2011

Devotional:*
Trouble and anguish have taken hold on me: [yet] thy commandments [are] my delights.   Psalm 119:143  (KJV)

This verse is hard for me, because I know I am so blessed. Trouble and distress do not seem to be a part of my vocabulary right now. But I know in many places in the world this statement is true of Christians who are under attack and live under the threat of persecution and possibly even death. But their love for God and their commitment to obedience is greater than Satan's threats because God's will is their delight.

PRAYER:
Majestic and holy God, I ask you to bless and liberate your church under persecution. But Father, I also ask that if physical deliverance is not what is coming, I pray for my brothers and sisters and myself, that we may be found faithful in death before surrendering to compromise in life. Please strengthen our faith: we believe but help our unbelief. Empower us through your Spirit to be obedient: forgive us when we fall. Most of all, deliver us into your glorious presence without fault. I pray this in the name of Jesus, in whom I find my salvation and assurance. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Hope deferred maketh the heart sick: but [when] the desire cometh, [it is] a tree of life.  Proverbs 13:12   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 2, 2011

Devotional:*
Open thou mine eyes, that I may behold wondrous things out of thy law.   Psalm 119:18  (KJV)

From our perspective of grace and having been liberated from law-keeping as a means of justification and righteousness, this is a very fitting prayer. We can look around our world and see the anarchy and brutality when there is no principle of law undergirding the soul of a society. God's law provided so many wonderful blessings, and can still bless us today if we will let it. But the greatest blessing of the O.T. Law is Jesus, in whom all of God's promises find their fulfillment.

PRAYER:
Holy Father, thank you for your righteousness. I know that you will dispense justice and settle all injustice when you judge the earth. This gives me comfort because I know that through Jesus, you see me as your righteous child. My prayer today is that I can live in a way that brings honor to you and reflects the character of your Son when he walked this earth. In his name, Jesus my Lord and Messiah, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
But I say unto you, Love your enemies, bless them that curse you, do good to them that hate you, and pray for them which despitefully use you, and persecute you; That ye may be the children of your Father which is in heaven: for he maketh his sun to rise on the evil and on the good, and sendeth rain on the just and on the unjust. Matthew 5:44-45   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 4, 2011

Devotional:*
NUN. Thy word [is] a lamp unto my feet, and a light unto my path.   Psalm 119:105  (KJV)

God's promises, God's Scripture, helps us find our way in a pluralistic world of competing voices and lights our path in a time so given to cynicism and despair. What such great grace we have to know God's will in our own words! Now if we will only walk in the light!

PRAYER:
Loving Father, thank you for giving me your truth in Scripture. To know that you love me enough to communicate in language so I can hear and read your message is truly awe inspiring to me. Make my heart hunger for your truth revealed in your Word. I want to grow to be a righteous and gracious child in your family. With all my love I pray to you in the name of my older Brother and Savior, Jesus. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Bear ye one another's burdens, and so fulfil the law of Christ. Galatians 6:2   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 5, 2011

Devotional:*
Sanctify them through thy truth: thy word is truth.   John 17:17  (KJV)

God's promises, God's Scripture, and God's clearest message of all, his Son, are truth. But only the last of these is truth, grace, deliverer, friend, Lord, Savior, brother, Redeemer...

PRAYER:
O God, give me a holy passion to know your truth and live it in both word and deed. Make my life a reflection of your Word, who both proclaimed and lived your truth. In the name of Jesus, your ultimate Word, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
O LORD of hosts, blessed [is] the man that trusteth in thee. Psalm 84:12   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 5, 2011

Devotional:*
Sanctify them through thy truth: thy word is truth.   John 17:17  (KJV)

God's promises, God's Scripture, and God's clearest message of all, his Son, are truth. But only the last of these is truth, grace, deliverer, friend, Lord, Savior, brother, Redeemer...

PRAYER:
O God, give me a holy passion to know your truth and live it in both word and deed. Make my life a reflection of your Word, who both proclaimed and lived your truth. In the name of Jesus, your ultimate Word, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
O LORD of hosts, blessed [is] the man that trusteth in thee. Psalm 84:12   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 6, 2011

Devotional:*
Blessed [is] the man that walketh not in the counsel of the ungodly, nor standeth in the way of sinners, nor sitteth in the seat of the scornful. But his delight [is] in the law of the LORD; and in his law doth he meditate day and night.   Psalm 1:1-2  (KJV)

I get to choose which sources of information I feed my mind. But this privilege and freedom is also a responsibility. God longs to bless me, but that blessing remains dormant until my heart delights in knowing and doing his will.

PRAYER:
Wondrous Creator, just as you fashioned such a beautiful world and put me together in my mother's womb, I also ask that you create in me a desire to know your truth and an insight in how to live that truth. I know your Holy Spirit is in me to help me in this journey, but I want so much to please you and bless you because of all the ways you have blessed me. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed [are] they which do hunger and thirst after righteousness: for they shall be filled. Matthew 5:6   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 7, 2011

Devotional:*
O come, let us sing unto the LORD: let us make a joyful noise to the rock of our salvation. Let us come before his presence with thanksgiving, and make a joyful noise unto him with psalms.   Psalm 95:1-2  (KJV)

Joy knows no better explanation than laughter and song. We sing to the Lord because we are joyful! Our music is not inhibited or held back, but exuberant and as full of sound as it is of heart. Thanksgiving brings us into the Father's presence and it is our joy at being saved that leads us to sing.

PRAYER:
O most wonderful and glorious God, thank you so much for saving me from sin, death, law, and futility. Thank you for saving me and giving me the assurance, through your Holy Spirit, that I can come before you with exuberant and overflowing joy. Your love and grace have not only given me hope but have made me your child. Hear my heart and be blessed by my songs of praise. In the name of Jesus I pray and will shout your praise forever and ever. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Submit yourselves therefore to God. Resist the devil, and he will flee from you. James 4:7   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 8, 2011

Devotional:*
I thank my God always on your behalf, for the grace of God which is given you by Jesus Christ; That in every thing ye are enriched by him, in all utterance, and [in] all knowledge;   1 Corinthians 1:4-5  (KJV)

The apostle Paul was amazing. He is writing one of the most problematic churches and yet finds reasons to give thanks for them. First, he is thankful for them because Jesus died for them. When God extends his grace to others, how can we not do the same? Second, he recognizes the areas of their abuse are also a reason to give thanks - they may have distorted it, but when reigned in to honor God, these gifts could bless their church. Even though he has tough words to follow, Paul's example reminds us that a child of God is something to be cherished, even if that child has problems.

PRAYER:
Gracious Father, give me the heart to see reasons to be thankful for all of your children. I confess that it is often so easy for me to view others based on how they view me, share my theological opinions, or how much trouble they cause me. Forgive me, for I know if you had done the same with me, I would have never been one of your children. Please help me rejoice in your children. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For he hath made him [to be] sin for us, who knew no sin; that we might be made the righteousness of God in him. 2 Corinthians 5:21   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 9, 2011

Devotional:*
And let the peace of God rule in your hearts, to the which also ye are called in one body; and be ye thankful.   Colossians 3:15  (KJV)

Peace - that illusive state of grace that incorporates all of life's well-being. Because of Jesus, we have true shalom - wellness in body, soul, and spirit. His relationships with others, his victory over sin, death and the grave insures that we can have peace, too! So as we receive the Spirit of Christ into our hearts, we can live with our brothers and sisters, no matter how flawed in a state of peace. Besides, as Paul changes metaphors on us, we are the Body of Christ and of course a body does not want to be at war with itself. So live in peace with others, and do so with thanksgiving.

PRAYER:
Blessed Father of all believers, please give me a heart to love your people. I know as the character of Jesus permeates my life, I will appreciate the preciousness of each of your children more and will come to see those difficult family members as the grit out of which you will fashion my pearl. I pray you give me grace till my heart matches my commitment to love all of your children. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Wealth [gotten] by vanity shall be diminished: but he that gathereth by labour shall increase. Proverbs 13:11   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 11, 2011

Devotional:*
And Joshua said unto the people, Sanctify yourselves: for to morrow the LORD will do wonders among you.   Joshua 3:5  (KJV)

"Get ready. Get set. Go!" These words from our childhood are very important for us today as we seek to do God's will. God wants us to be ready. But all the personal preparation in the world is not going to make a difference if we have not dedicated ourselves and consecrated ourselves to do everything that we do to glorify God. What plans do you have for this next year? What plans do you have for tomorrow? What plans do you have for today? Before we "Get set" and "Go," let's get ready by dedicating ourselves to the Lord and his work! 

PRAYER:
Father of Mercies, I recognize that my plans and my ways are not necessarily your plans or your ways. Please help me as I dedicate myself to reading Scripture and listening for your will. I want to honor you in all I do and dedicate my efforts and myself to your glory, honor, and praise. In the name of Jesus, my Savior and Lord, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Ye shall walk in all the ways which the LORD your God hath commanded you, that ye may live, and [that it may be] well with you, and [that] ye may prolong [your] days in the land which ye shall possess. Deuteronomy 5:33   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 12, 2011

Devotional:*
But thou, O LORD, [art] a shield for me; my glory, and the lifter up of mine head. Psalm 3:3  (KJV)

My dad would never let me walk slouched over with my head down. "Remember son, you are a Ware. That's nothing to be ashamed of. Even on your worst day you are still my son and a child of God!" God is our protector and our proud Father. He gives us glory because he loves us. Because he is our Father who gives us such gracious gifts, we don't walk with our head bowed low and our spirits slumped over. He gives us ultimate victory! Even on those dark days when victory is hard to find, we are still God's children. Our Father paints the sunsets and holds the stars in their orbits. He guarantees our future. How can we walk dejectedly when we remember this? 

PRAYER:
God of glory, majesty, and might, I praise you for all the many evidences of your handiwork I see in nature. I praise you for the laws that hold our universe in place by your command. I praise you for the redeeming work of Jesus. So to you, God, I lift my heart, my hands, and my head and praise you for your grace and glory. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
[[To the chief Musician, A Psalm of David.]] The heavens declare the glory of God; and the firmament sheweth his handywork. Psalm 19:1   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 13, 2011

Devotional:*
While we look not at the things which are seen, but at the things which are not seen: for the things which are seen [are] temporal; but the things which are not seen [are] eternal.   2 Corinthians 4:18  (KJV)

What do you see most clearly today? Is it what is seen or what is unseen? No matter our belief system, we ultimately have to trust what we can't see. Even the most atheistic scientists trust gravity, breathe air, and depend upon principles they cannot see until these realities produce results in the tangible world of human perception. But as Christians, we don't believe the seen world is any more real as the unseen world. In fact, most of the seen world is subject to death, disease, disaster, decay, disorder, and death. I don't know about you, but if it isn't any more permanent than that, it's not going to be very real for any of us for very long. I want to hang on to something that allows me to look past the seen and to find my Father who is unseen. He is the one who guarantees the unseen!

PRAYER:
Eternal Father and God of all peoples, help me see more clearly the spiritual, eternal, and real world of the unseen. I am not seeking novelty, nor am I on some quest for the bizarre. I only want to know you, your truth, and your character so I may more appropriately display them to others and help them come find you in the world of the unseen. Please grant me greater success at reaching others, to your glory. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
They shall hunger no more, neither thirst any more; neither shall the sun light on them, nor any heat. For the Lamb which is in the midst of the throne shall feed them, and shall lead them unto living fountains of waters: and God shall wipe away all tears from their eyes. Revelation 7:16-17   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 14, 2011

Devotional:*
Let Israel hope in the LORD: for with the LORD [there is] mercy, and with him [is] plenteous redemption.   Psalm 130:7  (KJV)

What do we have in this life that is unfailing and inexhaustible? Nothing except God's unfailing love. Even when we disappoint, hurt, offend, or rebel against him, he still loves us. While we were sinners he sent Jesus to redeem us from sin and death. Why trust anything or anyone else with our future? Let's lean on God's unfailing love!

PRAYER:
Abba Father, loving God, I place my hopes, dreams, and future in your hands. I trust that you are at work for my eternal good. I believe that you alone offer freedom from all that enslaves me. Thank you for your forgiveness of my sins and your promise of life forever with you. But most of all, dear Father, thank you for your unfailing love. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
But they that wait upon the LORD shall renew [their] strength; they shall mount up with wings as eagles; they shall run, and not be weary; [and] they shall walk, and not faint.  Isaiah 40:31   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 15, 2011

Devotional:*
That all the people of the earth might know the hand of the LORD, that it [is] mighty: that ye might fear the LORD your God for ever.   
Joshua 4:24  (KJV)

God demonstrates his love to us because he is loving. God demonstrates his love to us because he knows we would be lost without it. God demonstrates his love to us because he wants to show his power to the peoples of the world. God demonstrates his love for us because he wants us to know his awesome might to save. God demonstrates his love for us so we will deeply respect, honor, and revere him.

PRAYER:
Holy and Almighty God, I praise you for your majesty and might. I praise you for your love and your grace. I praise you with my heart full of thanks. I praise you with my head bowed low in reverence, to honor and glorify you, the only true and living God. May honor and glory and praise be yours in my heart and in my life as long as I live on this earth. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
That he would grant you, according to the riches of his glory, to be strengthened with might by his Spirit in the inner man; That Christ may dwell in your hearts by faith; that ye, being rooted and grounded in love, Ephesians 3:16-17   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 16, 2011

Devotional:*
Serve the LORD with fear, and rejoice with trembling. Kiss the Son, lest he be angry, and ye perish [from] the way, when his wrath is kindled but a little. Blessed [are] all they that put their trust in him.   Psalm 2:11-12  (KJV)

The LORD is God. We must not take for granted his holiness and might. But the incredible reality of God's grace is this: God, who thundered at Mount Sinai and spoke into existence the universe with its marvelous expanse, loves us and longs for us to draw near and find refuge in him. We can rejoice in reverent awe. We can praise with holy fear. We can rest secured because our trust is not in what is human, what is temporary, and what is vulnerable. The LORD is our God!

PRAYER:
Forgive me, Father, for the times that I have cheapened your grace with inappropriate speech and irresponsible behavior. You are God alone. You alone are worthy of praise. Thank you not only for being holy and mighty, but also for being near and providing me a place of refuge and protection. Thank you, dear Father, for being God! In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
So God created man in his [own] image, in the image of God created he him; male and female created he them. Genesis 1:27   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 18, 2011

Devotional:*
For in Jesus Christ neither circumcision availeth any thing, nor uncircumcision; but faith which worketh by love.   Galatians 5:6  (KJV)

What matters most? Priorities must be valued disciplines in our everyday lives if we are to be successful and productive. This is equally true in our discipleship. We should want to concentrate on what is key, essential, and most important. Paul reminds us what is essential: Faith showing itself in loving actions. Faith that does not show itself in loving and helpful action is dead (James 2). Jesus wants our faith to express itself in vibrant and loving service.

PRAYER:
Almighty God, please forgive me for the times I have lost sight of what is essential and focused on what is peripheral. Please forgive me for the times when my own interests and concerns were more important to me than loving service to others. Please give me eyes to see the people you would have me serve today, and each day, so that others may know of Jesus' love through my actions and words. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Great [is] the LORD, and greatly to be praised; and his greatness [is] unsearchable.  Psalm 145:3   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 19, 2011

Devotional:*
And let the peace of God rule in your hearts, to the which also ye are called in one body; and be ye thankful.   Colossians 3:15  (KJV)

Peace - that illusive state of grace that incorporates all of life's well-being. Because of Jesus, we have true shalom - wellness in body, soul, and spirit. His relationships with others, his victory over sin, death and the grave insures that we can have peace, too! So as we receive the Spirit of Christ into our hearts, we can live with our brothers and sisters, no matter how flawed in a state of peace. Besides, as Paul changes metaphors on us, we are the Body of Christ and of course a body does not want to be at war with itself. So live in peace with others, and do so with thanksgiving.

PRAYER:
Blessed Father of all believers, please give me a heart to love your people. I know as the character of Jesus permeates my life, I will appreciate the preciousness of each of your children more and will come to see those difficult family members as the grit out of which you will fashion my pearl. I pray you give me grace till my heart matches my commitment to love all of your children. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Wealth [gotten] by vanity shall be diminished: but he that gathereth by labour shall increase. Proverbs 13:11   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 20, 2011

Devotional:*
Your wives, your little ones, and your cattle, shall remain in the land which Moses gave you on this side Jordan; but ye shall pass before your brethren armed, all the mighty men of valour, and help them; Until the LORD have given your brethren rest, as [he hath given] you, and they also have possessed the land which the LORD your God giveth them: then ye shall return unto the land of your possession, and enjoy it, which Moses the LORD'S servant gave you on this side Jordan toward the sunrising.   Joshua 1:14-15  (KJV)

I find it so easy to think of my needs and my safety first. I don't want to be selfish, but when it comes to making decisions about the investment of my time, it's so easy for me to see things only from MY perspective. But with God's people, it's a "we" and "us" perspective that is important, not a "me" and "mine" perspective. The Eastern tribes of Israel had reached their Promised Land. But they were not to quit the fight and settle there until all God's people were safely in their homeland. The same is true for us in God's Kingdom today. We are to look not only to our needs, but also to those of our brothers and sisters in Christ. In fact, Paul three times said that Jesus' followers should consider the needs of others above our own needs (Rom. 12:10; 1 Corinthians 10:24; Philippians 2:3).

PRAYER:
Loving Father, please give me a gracious and generous heart so that I might better demonstrate your love to a struggling brother or sister in Christ today, and also at every opportunity that you give me throughout my life. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
And all things [are] of God, who hath reconciled us to himself by Jesus Christ, and hath given to us the ministry of reconciliation; To wit, that God was in Christ, reconciling the world unto himself, not imputing their trespasses unto them; and hath committed unto us the word of reconciliation.  2 Corinthians 5:18-19   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 21, 2011

Devotional:*
[Be] kindly affectioned one to another with brotherly love; in honour preferring one another;   Romans 12:10  (KJV)

We are to be devoted to one another. We are to honor one another. And the basis of this loving devotion and honor is found in one central truth: Because God is our Father, we are one family. We are siblings in God's Kingdom. Our relationship is eternal and built on God's grace to us and our grace expressed to each other.

PRAYER:
Shepherd of my soul, thank you for making me part of your family. Thank you for the wonderful brothers and sisters in Christ who have blessed my life over the years. Thank you for their support and encouragement. Please use me to bless others in your family as these precious people have blessed and honored me. In the name of Jesus, your Son and my older brother, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Wherefore, holy brethren, partakers of the heavenly calling, consider the Apostle and High Priest of our profession, Christ Jesus;  
Hebrews 3:1   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 22, 2011

Devotional:*
A new commandment I give unto you, That ye love one another; as I have loved you, that ye also love one another.   John 13:34  (KJV)

Wow, that's a tall order to fill, isn't it? Jesus has just washed the feet of his disciples. Over the next few hours, Judas will betray him with a kiss, Peter will deny him three times, and the other 10 disciples will forsake and leave him when he faces his death. Yet he still washed their feet knowing they would do this. He still goes to the cross for them while knowing they will abandon him. I'm not sure that I can love like that ... yet. However, with the Holy Spirit's help, I will make a renewed commitment to love others who have hurt and disappointed me. I will also seek to mend relationships where I have hurt and disappointed others.

PRAYER:
Faithful Father, thank you for your never-ending love. Please fill me with your Holy Spirit and pour love into my heart so I can love others as Jesus has loved me. I need your help to love those who have disappointed and hurt me. O God, I don't want my bitterness or resentment to keep someone from serving you and knowing Jesus' grace. In the name of my loving Savior I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Every good gift and every perfect gift is from above, and cometh down from the Father of lights, with whom is no variableness, neither shadow of turning. James 1:17   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 23, 2011

Devotional:*
For which cause we faint not; but though our outward man perish, yet the inward [man] is renewed day by day.   2 Corinthians 4:16  (KJV)

While we joke about growing older, the challenges of aging are tough. We realize our mortality. Our bodies can betray us. We can't do what we once could do. As Christians, we know that our aging actually brings us closer to home and to the time when Jesus gives us immortal bodies not subject to decay. God can help us use these physical realities to be heavenly reminders of what is important. With the help of his Spirit, we can be transformed to be more like our Savior and to be more ready for our heavenly home!

PRAYER:
Almighty God, I confess that I like getting older less and less, the older I get. I am thankful, however, that each day older I get, the closer I am to coming home to you. Please help me not to become cynical, negative, or bitter as I grow older. Instead, please renew me and use me to bless others who need to find their way home to you. In Jesus' mighty name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For all the gods of the nations [are] idols: but the LORD made the heavens.  Psalm 96:5   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 25, 2011

Devotional:*

I can do all things through Christ which strengtheneth me. **Philippians
4:13 *(KJV)



What's the basis of our happiness? If it's our outward circumstances, we're
all in trouble because sooner or later, these aren't going to be too good.
Paul said he had learned the secret to living above life's circumstances.
That secret was Jesus Christ. Jesus was his assurance that no matter how
things were here, he was not alone. No matter how difficult things might be,
these problems were not permanent. No matter how hard life was at the time,
Jesus would give him the strength to overcome the difficulties. Paul was
just as sure that Jesus will do this for you and me!



PRAYER:

God of glory and might, thank you for the stories in the Bible of your great
power. They give me courage and hope when I face my problems. I believe
Jesus can deliver me, sustain me, and uphold me through my difficulties
today and every day to follow. Please forgive me for those times when I
didn't turn to you and honestly talk to you about my struggles. O LORD, I
need the strength, the comfort, and the presence of Christ today. In the
name of my Savior Jesus, I pray. Amen.



*Wisdom:*

[Let] love be without dissimulation. Abhor that which is evil; cleave to
that which is good. *Romans 12:9 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 26, 2011

Devotional:*
[If] I take the wings of the morning, [and] dwell in the uttermost parts of the sea; Even there shall thy hand lead me, and thy right hand shall hold me.   Psalm 139:9-10  (KJV)

I guess for those who find themselves in places they shouldn't be, the abiding presence of God might be a bit terrifying. But I find great comfort in knowing that no matter where I go, from the moment of my conception to the day of my death, God is always there. He is there to guide me and sustain me. Even when I may find myself in places I am not supposed to be, sometimes doing things I am not supposed to do, he is still there. I can turn to him in repentance and receive his grace. I can turn to him in need and receive his strength. I can turn to him and know I am not alone.

PRAYER:
Thank you, Father for loving me and personally knowing me. Thank you for the assurance that I won't have to face a day without you.
Thank you for the comfort of knowing that I will never face my sorrows alone. Thank you for being the strength that sustains me when I don't have the strength to go on. Thank you that when tomorrow dawns, I will be with you no matter what happens during the night. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Whom God hath raised up, having loosed the pains of death: because it was not possible that he should be holden of it.  Acts 2:24   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 27, 2011

Devotional:*
In God I will praise his word, in God I have put my trust; I will not fear what flesh can do unto me.  Psalm 56:4  (KJV)

When all is said and done, there really isn't a whole lot we can trust. Most of us have been hurt at one time or another by a friend who has betrayed our trust. The world economy is volatile and things can turn sour in just a few days. The weather shifts and changes by the hour. But in our world of change, in our heartbreak and disappointment, there is one constant. We can trust God. We don't have to fear change. He is our anchor that holds in the strongest storms. He is our strength in our worst battles. His word and his promises speak of good things for us. We don't have to be afraid; we can trust in him.

PRAYER:
Almighty Father, my Deliverer and Strength, with your help and presence I will not fear the days ahead. I praise you for sustaining your people Israel through history. I praise you for preserving your Word, the Scriptures, through persecutions and purges. I praise you and will not be afraid because my life and my future are in your hands. In the name of Jesus, my Lord, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Forsake her not, and she shall preserve thee: love her, and she shall keep thee.  Proverbs 4:6   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 28, 2011

Devotional:*
But we are not of them who draw back unto perdition; but of them that believe to the saving of the soul.   Hebrews 10:39  (KJV)

I love this description of God's people that precedes "the faith Hall of Fame" (Hebrews 11). When you look at God's people over the centuries, they are not a bunch of wimps, crybabies, and cowards. Yes, they do have their bad moments. But all in all, they are not those who quit on their quest. They are those whose faith has endured and found God's great victory of salvation. This verse excites me because the Holy Spirit does not say "we CAN be those who don't shrink back." Instead, he is confident in us, our endurance and our faithfulness and says we ARE not "shrinkers," but we ARE believers who will be saved! 

PRAYER:
Thank you, Mighty God, for your confidence in me. With your help, I won't be a "shrinker." I will stand for your truth, your character, and your will even if those around me do not. I believe you have great things ahead for your people, so I refuse to shrink back. Please empower me with your Spirit so that I fully serve you with confidence and integrity. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Go from the presence of a foolish man, when thou perceivest not [in him] the lips of knowledge.  Proverbs 14:7   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 29, 2011

Devotional:*
There is no fear in love; but perfect love casteth out fear: because fear hath torment. He that feareth is not made perfect in love.   1 John 4:18  (KJV)

While I approach God with reverence and awe because he is the holy and majestic God, I don't have to fear his presence. Because of Jesus and the Holy Spirit, I know God is my Abba Father. He longs for me to draw near him. He has shown me his heart by sending Jesus. He has shown me his love by having Jesus die for me. If he loves me that much, then I can trust that his desire is to save and bless me. I don't have to fear his presence or his judgment as I continue to serve him. As his child, his love should drive fear from my heart and replace it with love from his abiding presence, the Holy Spirit.

PRAYER:
Holy and Righteous Father, I thank you for your overwhelming love demonstrated to me in Jesus. I thank you for providing the atoning sacrifice for my sins and for adopting me into your family. Father, please cast all fear from my heart and help me walk confidently with you and for you, with character and purpose. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The fear of the LORD [is] to hate evil: pride, and arrogancy, and the evil way, and the froward mouth, do I hate.  Proverbs 8:13   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 30, 2011*

*Devotional:*
Then they willingly received him into the ship: and immediately the ship was at the land whither they went.   John 6:20-21  (KJV)

Jesus comes to his disciples to comfort them in one of their worst nightmares -- a storm on the sea. He literally tells them, "I Am; do not be afraid." Two key things are here for us to notice: First, Jesus uses a name ("I Am") that identifies himself with God who delivered Moses and the Israelites from Egypt. Second, he uses a surprisingly frequent command found throughout the Bible: "Don't be afraid." When we are willing to invite Jesus into our lives during the middle of our storms and messes, he not only says, "I Am; don't be afraid!" but he also helps us find our way to our most important destination, ultimate deliverance.

PRAYER:
O God, the great I Am, you redeemed Israel from Egypt, you won great victories for David, and you raised Jesus from the dead. I know you can deliver me from what may come my way. Please forgive me when I don't act with the boldness that is called for by this kind of faith and strengthen me to confidently trust in your presence. In the mighty name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
By humility [and] the fear of the LORD [are] riches, and honour, and life.  Proverbs 22:4   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 2, 2011

Devotional:*
And when they bring you unto the synagogues, and [unto] magistrates, and powers, take ye no thought how or what thing ye shall answer, or what ye shall say: For the Holy Ghost shall teach you in the same hour what ye ought to say.  Luke 12:11-12  (KJV)

When we need help most, Jesus promises he will be there and will send his Spirit to give us the words we need. Throughout the centuries, this promise has sustained those facing persecution and ridicule. It helped them realize that they were not alone and that they didn't need to worry about having the perfect answer to everything as they were going in to face a hostile audience. This same promise sustains Christians today whether they are under governmental persecution or facing the hostility of unbelievers in the workplace, at school, or at home. When facing the hostility of unbelievers, we know we are not alone; our Savior goes with us.

PRAYER:
Loving God, I need your strength and the Holy Spirit's help as I speak with those who are opposed to your message of salvation. I want your words, not mine, to be what others hear in that crucial moment . Please give me wisdom to know when to speak, what to say, and when to remain silent. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Through wisdom is an house builded; and by understanding it is established:  Proverbs 24:3   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 3, 2011

Devotional:*
For the love of Christ constraineth us; because we thus judge, that if one died for all, then were all dead: And [that] he died for all, that they which live should not henceforth live unto themselves, but unto him which died for them, and rose again.   2 Corinthians 5:14-15  (KJV)

What motivates us to do what we do? What drives us to accomplish, to achieve, and to pursue even more? Paul said that love was his compelling force. What would happen in our lives if love was truly THE compelling factor in our motivation and behavior? What if our desire to love those who do not know Jesus' saving grace became our all-consuming concern? He died so that it would be! Let's not disappoint him.

PRAYER:
God of eternity, please be with me as I seek to allow love to be my primary compelling motivation in life. I want to show Jesus my love and appreciation for all that he has done to save me. I want to live for Jesus so others know he is Lord of my life. I want my words and life to show his love to others so they can truly experience it and come to know him. Please bless me as I pursue this goal. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The hoary head [is] a crown of glory, [if] it be found in the way of righteousness.  Proverbs 16:31   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 4, 2011

Devotional:*
But Peter and John answered and said unto them, Whether it be right in the sight of God to hearken unto you more than unto God, judge ye. For we cannot but speak the things which we have seen and heard.   Acts 4:19-20  (KJV)

We can't contain what we've experienced in Jesus. We can't help but tell about what we've heard. No ruler, no threat, has been able to completely stop the voice of God from being heard through his people's witness. Sharing our faith happens out of the overflow of our experiences in Christ and our relationship with Christ. When we share our faith in this way, the authenticity of our witness can be rejected or ridiculed, but it can't be erased. We have experienced God's work in our lives. How dare we keep silent? We can't!

PRAYER:
God of the nations, please give your missionaries and ministers words of truth and power, especially as they face ridicule and hostility. Please help me better know how to reach the lost around me and please bless our evangelistic leaders as they try to strategize and discern your way of reaching the lost in our world today. In the name of Jesus, the atoning sacrifice for my sins and the sins of the whole world, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom: * 
Poverty and shame [shall be to] him that refuseth instruction: but he that regardeth reproof shall be honoured.  Proverbs 13:18   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 5, 2011

Devotional:*
For this [is] thankworthy, if a man for conscience toward God endure grief, suffering wrongfully.   1 Peter 2:19  (KJV)

Unjust suffering! Ouch, even the sound of those words sends a chill up and down my spine. Such a thing doesn't seem fair or appropriate -- and it isn't. Yet we have many brothers and sisters bearing up under pain and unjust suffering because of their commitment and loyalty to the only True God and to his Son, Jesus Christ. Wouldn't it be incredible if those of us who are not touched by terrible persecution or hardship would begin each day praying for those in our spiritual family who do face hardship, persecution, suffering, and mistreatment? As they display the grace of Christ to honor God in the face of such difficulty, let's pray that our Father will not only give them strength to endure, but that he will also deliver them soon!

PRAYER:
Holy and merciful Father, please bless your children today who suffer pain and hardship while displaying the grace of Jesus. Whether these problems are because of persecution or because of life's difficulties, I pray that you strengthen my brothers and sisters who are suffering. But Father, I know the only permanent answer for this suffering is for Jesus' return, so please send him soon. In the name of the Coming Lord Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He that spareth his rod hateth his son: but he that loveth him chasteneth him betimes.  Proverbs 13:24   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 6, 2011

Devotional:*
And when they had prayed, the place was shaken where they were assembled together; and they were all filled with the Holy Ghost, and they spake the word of God with boldness.   Acts 4:31  (KJV)

Prayer changes us. Prayer calls on God to change circumstances. Prayer is powerful. Prayer brings revival. Prayer transforms God's people and brings about salvation. Prayer makes us bold for the Lord. So why do we find it so hard to find time to pray?

PRAYER:
Majestic God, please raise up prayer warriors who will help transform your church and who will battle Satan. Please fill your Church with the Holy Spirit and with boldness. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He that despiseth his neighbour sinneth: but he that hath mercy on the poor, happy [is] he.  Proverbs 14:21   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 7, 2011

Devotional:*
But we have this treasure in earthen vessels, that the excellency of the power may be of God, and not of us.   2 Corinthians 4:7  (KJV)

While there are many talented and successful Christians in the world today, they are merely vessels for God's message of grace, hope, and power. Our focus should never be on the container for the message. Instead, what is most important is the integrity of the messenger no matter the situation, so that the message can be seen without distraction. God's power, not our own, is what sustains us; we are simply a vessel, a tool, in the hands of the Lord.

PRAYER:
Almighty and all-powerful God, thank you for using me to minister to others as your partner in the work of grace. May my service help them more perfectly see the glory of your truth and grace you gave us in your Son. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The liberal soul shall be made fat: and he that watereth shall be watered also himself.  Proverbs 11:25   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 9, 2011

Devotional:*
That he would grant you, according to the riches of his glory, to be strengthened with might by his Spirit in the inner man;   Ephesians 3:16  (KJV)

What is one of the most important things we can do for those we love in the Lord? We can pray for them. But more than that, we can pray that God will strengthen them with power through his indwelling Spirit. This same Holy Spirit raised Jesus from death (Eph. 1:19). This same Holy Spirit is God's great gift for those who ask (Luke 11:13). This same Holy Spirit reanimated a valley of dry bones (Ezekiel 37). And this same Holy Spirit will strengthen those we love in the Lord if we ask for him to!

PRAYER:
Mighty and awesome God, I have several brothers and sisters in Christ who need your grace, mercy, and power poured into their lives by your Spirit. Some need to be convicted of their sinfulness. Some need strength and courage for their difficult road ahead. Some need power to overcome besetting sin in their lives. Please strengthen them with your power in their inner being through your Holy Spirit. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He that hath a bountiful eye shall be blessed; for he giveth of his bread to the poor.  Proverbs 22:9   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 10, 2011

Devotional:*
Unto him [be] glory in the church by Christ Jesus throughout all ages, world without end. Amen.   Ephesians 3:20-21  (KJV)

Sometimes there is nothing left for us to do except praise God! While we may sometimes dream of doing great things for God and his Kingdom, the dreams aren't as big as God's plans. While we may be richly talented, influential, powerful, or rich, these are merely tools in God's hands, not symbols of our sufficiency. "God is able" has to be one of the best and most accurate phrases in the Bible. But this time, it's said about his work in you in me. He is able to do much more than we imagine to work through and in us. What can we say to that? Hallelujah!

PRAYER:
Loving Father, please help me better know and live your will. I want to be your vessel of ministry, healing, blessing, and hope to those around me at work and play. Please use me to your glory today, and always. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The fear of the LORD [tendeth] to life: and [he that hath it] shall abide satisfied; he shall not be visited with evil.  Proverbs 19:23   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 11, 2011

Devotional:*
And he said unto me, My grace is sufficient for thee: for my strength is made perfect in weakness. Most gladly therefore will I rather glory in my infirmities, that the power of Christ may rest upon me.   2 Corinthians 12:9  (KJV)

When I pray, I often catch myself simply wanting God to do what I want, not necessarily what is best or most expedient for those around me or for the good of the Kingdom. I don't like to hear that God told Paul that he had asked enough about deliverance from his problem. Instead, Paul needed to learn that God's gracious strength and mercy were enough to sustain him even in trial. While I know I need to learn this same lesson, it is daunting. I want God to keep things nice and tidy for me. But then I remember I am a follower of Christ. If I am to become like my Savior, then I have to let go of my requirements on God's answers and open up to God's work to redeem others through me, no matter the personal cost. Only then can I truly know that his grace is sufficient for me!

PRAYER:
Patient and loving Shepherd, guard my heart from discouragement in tough times and guard it from arrogance in good times. I know that without you I have nothing that is permanent. Thanks for giving me a permanent, steadfast hope of heaven with you, because of your grace and strength shared with me. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
All the days of the afflicted [are] evil: but he that is of a merry heart [hath] a continual feast. Proverbs 15:15   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 12, 2011

Devotional:*
That all the people of the earth might know the hand of the LORD, that it [is] mighty: that ye might fear the LORD your God for ever.   Joshua 4:24  (KJV)

God brought the Israelites miraculously through the Jordan River during the flood season because of his love and grace and to fulfill his promises to them. But he was also making an important statement about himself and his people. He always wanted Israel to "reverence" him. In addition, he wanted Israel's enemies to quake with fear. They did. And God won a great victory for himself and his people because of his faith.

PRAYER:
Holy and majestic God, you are clothed in righteousness and bathed in glory. I want to always treat you with the respect and reverence you deserve. Please forgive me for the times when I was not as reverent or respectful of you as you deserve. Forgive me when I didn't hold your name up as holy when others were using it in vain. You are worthy of my life, my love, and my all. I want to bring praise to you now and forever. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Let thine eyes look right on, and let thine eyelids look straight before thee. Ponder the path of thy feet, and let all thy ways be established.  
Proverbs 4:25-26   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 13, 2011

Devotional:*
O Lord, I beseech thee, let now thine ear be attentive to the prayer of thy servant, and to the prayer of thy servants, who desire to fear thy name: and prosper, I pray thee, thy servant this day, and grant him mercy in the sight of this man. For I was the king's cupbearer.   Nehemiah 1:11  (KJV)

God takes great delight when we pray asking for his guidance and help! This is especially true when the focus of our prayers is on building up his people and his Kingdom. Nehemiah comes as God's servant. He's not giving God a "go do" list using prayer to make God his servant. Instead, Nehemiah's heart burns with the needs of God's people. The rest of the book of Nehemiah is proof that God loves for his children to pray when the desires of their hearts are on his people and his will.

PRAYER:
Precious and righteous Father, please use me today as your servant. Take my words and use them to bless, encourage, and comfort. Take my influence and use it to mend and inspire. Take my time and fill it up with your concerns. May the glory and honor of all I do ultimately bring glory to you. Your grace has saved me; please now use me to share that grace with others. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The simple believeth every word: but the prudent [man] looketh well to his going.  Proverbs 14:15   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 14, 2011

Devotional:*
Every good gift and every perfect gift is from above, and cometh down from the Father of lights, with whom is no variableness, neither shadow of turning.   James 1:17  (KJV)

He doesn't waver! He doesn't change! Isn't that comforting? God is consistent and in his consistency, he gives good gifts. He created the world in all its majesty and gave it to us to use. After sin strangled life, God gave us his great promise of redemption and executed it through Abraham and the Israelites. Because death claimed us, he gave us Jesus, crucified and resurrected, to give us the assurance of our victory over sin and death. There is no shadow in that brilliant light and we are assured that light will keep on shining!

PRAYER:
Gracious and generous God Almighty, thank you for consistently giving me your grace, your gifts, your love, and your promises. I have no one; I have nothing that compares to you. Thank you for all your many gifts in Jesus name! Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Train up a child in the way he should go: and when he is old, he will not depart from it.  Proverbs 22:6   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 16, 2011

Devotional:*
God looked down from heaven upon the children of men, to see if there were [any] that did understand, that did seek God.   Psalm 53:2  (KJV)

Are you a "God-seeker"? Through much of history, especially when things are going well or in times of great wickedness, God has not found many who seek after him. But he's looking! He's searching! It matters to him! Just as God walked with Adam and Eve in the cool of the day before sin destroyed their relationship, God longs to walk with us. But he's looking for those whose hearts are yearning for his presence in their lives. So let's yearn!

PRAYER:
Searching Father, Almighty King, my heart yearns to know you and to be known by you. I look forward to the day that I see you face to face. Until that day, please show your presence in my life and do your will in my character. May others see my life and know that I am your child and that I live to exalt your holy name. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
My son, forget not my law; but let thine heart keep my commandments: For length of days, and long life, and peace, shall they add to thee. Proverbs 3:1-2   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 17, 2011

Devotional:*
Grace [be] with all them that love our Lord Jesus Christ in sincerity. Amen.   Ephesians 6:24  (KJV)

What do you have that lasts forever? Not much unless it is connected to the Lord Jesus Christ. So many things we love and pursue are hollow, fleeting, shallow, and vain. But grace comes, grace stays, and grace lives with those whose love is the Lord Jesus Christ. Neither time nor the grave can strip away our grace in him when he is our Lord and he is our love.

PRAYER:
Holy God, I acknowledge that you loved me long before I knew anything about you. I confess that despite your overwhelming love for me, I have strayed from your will. But Father, deep within my heart I love you and thank you for sending your Son Jesus. His sacrifice and your mercy have not only given me hope, but they have also given me confidence to face whatever lies ahead today and all the days that follow. Please fill my heart with love for you and your Son by the power of your Holy Spirit. Dear Father, may my allegiance to you be as unwavering and undying as your love is for me. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For by me thy days shall be multiplied, and the years of thy life shall be increased.  Proverbs 9:11   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 18, 2011

Devotional:*
An high look, and a proud heart, [and] the plowing of the wicked, [is] sin.   Proverbs 21:4  (KJV)

"We're number one!" is the cry today. However, the scripture above tells us that the wicked light their own way with their haughty eyes and proud heart. In contrast, God lights the way for his people with his word (Scripture) and with his Word (Jesus); the wicked light their own way with haughty eyes and proud hearts. But arrogance, pride, "uppity-ness" -- or whatever name you want to call it -- is called sin by God. God is number one and all the other numbers are important only because of him. It's just that simple.

PRAYER:
Holy and righteous Father, help me place you and your character in the place of most importance in my heart, in my life decisions, and in my influence. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The hoary head [is] a crown of glory, [if] it be found in the way of righteousness.  Proverbs 16:31   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 19, 2011

Devotional:*
Seek good, and not evil, that ye may live: and so the LORD, the God of hosts, shall be with you, as ye have spoken.   Amos 5:14  (KJV)

Isn't it amazing how many people claim God is on their side. God has been "claimed" by those seeking to enforce slavery, practice prejudice, lie, bribe officials, practice hypocrisy, force injustice on the powerless, and practice "ethnic cleansing." But God makes the test pretty simple: do what is good, seek after the good, or you're not related to him! In the words of the prophet Amos, that meant equity for all peoples in court, in the marketplace, and in the place of worship. If we're claiming God is on our side, then we'd better draw close to the side of God, the side of goodness, justice, and mercy as God defines them!

PRAYER:
Precious and Almighty God, full of mercy and lover of justice and fairness, I praise you for your concern for those who are often forgotten. By the presence of your Holy Spirit within me, convict me when I side with evil and oppression and stir me to work for the salvation of others, of my culture, and of my world -- not just eternal salvation, but salvation from evil and hatred that are so prevalent. May your Kingdom dawn more brightly in our world as it does in your heart and will for us. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Even a child is known by his doings, whether his work [be] pure, and whether [it be] right.  Proverbs 20:11   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 20, 2011

Devotional:*
Now I beseech you, brethren, for the Lord Jesus Christ's sake, and for the love of the Spirit, that ye strive together with me in [your] prayers to God for me;   Romans 15:30  (KJV)

God's people and God's ministries are constantly under attack. Satan does not sit idly by while his kingdom is plundered. But those on the front lines of ministry do not need to fight alone. You can help them. You can "join the struggle" by praying to God for them. I know I truly need your prayers for protection, for power, and for wisdom. Others you know need similar prayers. More than money, more than pats on the back, more than notoriety or success, God's servants and God's work need your prayerful support.

PRAYER:
Almighty and Sovereign God, please bless and protect and empower these servants who are on my heart today... LORD, please bless the ministries, ministers, and missionaries of your church and please dear God, deliver your children who are under oppression and persecution for the name of Jesus. To you, O God, belongs all power and honor and glory. In the name of my conquering King, your Lamb who was slain, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Let not mercy and truth forsake thee: bind them about thy neck; write them upon the table of thine heart: So shalt thou find favour and good understanding in the sight of God and man.  Proverbs 3:3-4   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 21, 2011

Devotional:*
O wretched man that I am! who shall deliver me from the body of this death? I thank God through Jesus Christ our Lord. So then with the mind I myself serve the law of God; but with the flesh the law of sin.   Romans 7:24-25  (KJV)

While marred by sin and death, human beings are still created in God's image and fashioned in our mother's womb by his Sovereign care. But we bump up against the hard reality of our weakness and failure. We cannot be like God in his most defining attribute, holiness. We sin. We rebel. We fail. We do what we know we should not do. We neglect the important matters of God's will and nitpick at nothing. With our words, we hurt and injure those we love. Who can save us from these bitter and limiting realities that we find in ourselves? Praise and hallelujahs go to Jesus when we trust him as our Messiah and Lord, since he can then save us from these evils and make us ready to live a life of blessing to others and to God.

PRAYER:
Worthy of praise and honor are you God Most High. You are mighty, holy, and beyond compare. You have also chosen to be loving, generous, merciful, forgiving, and tender with us, your children. Thank you for being God, just the way you have chosen to reveal yourself to us as God. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Now therefore hearken unto me, O ye children: for blessed [are they that] keep my ways. Hear instruction, and be wise, and refuse it not. Proverbs 8:32-33   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 23, 2011

Devotional:*
Because thy lovingkindness [is] better than life, my lips shall praise thee.   Psalm 63:3  (KJV)

Sounds like the words to some modern love song, doesn't it: "Your love is better than life."? Well, it is a love song; it's just not modern. While in the desert, David spoke of his longing for the LORD. He recognized that life would be worthless if he had to live it without the love of God. When is the last time you've told God you loved him? When was the last time you sang a love song to Jesus? No matter how long or short that time has been, today is THE perfect time to let God know how precious his mercy is to you, how liberating his grace is for you, and how his love is more important to you than life itself.

PRAYER:
Loving Father, you have sacrificed so much for me and you have given so much to me. I do not have adequate words to express my thanks, my appreciation, and most importantly, my love for you. But please receive my words knowing the commitment and passion of my heart when I say, "Dear God, I love you." In Jesus' name I praise and thank you. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Honour the LORD with thy substance, and with the firstfruits of all thine increase: So shall thy barns be filled with plenty, and thy presses shall burst out with new wine.  
Proverbs 3:9-10,   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 24, 2011

Devotional:*
A wholesome tongue [is] a tree of life: but perverseness therein [is] a breach in the spirit.  Proverbs 15:4  (KJV)

Words are powerful. Communicators know this. Negotiators know this. Deep down, you know this. Words have blessed you and words have devastated you. The healing that comes from a kind and tender word is precious. The destruction of a cruel taunt or a well-told deception is crushing. To have such power is amazing. To use this awesome power found in our speech is an awesome responsibility. Words do have the power to give life, hope, and peace when offered in love to honor Jesus. Let's speak those words today!

PRAYER:
O Father, I want my words to be a blessing today. I want them to reflect your grace. I want them to bring healing to the hurting and comfort to the grieving. I want them to be tender with the broken. I want them to be honorable and truthful in difficult circumstances. I want them to be upright when the language around me is crude. Through your Spirit, use my speech to bless others and bring you praise. In the name of Jesus, your ultimate Word, I pray.


*Wisdom:*
He that giveth unto the poor shall not lack: but he that hideth his eyes shall have many a curse.  Proverbs 28:27   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 25, 2011

Devotional*:
Let no corrupt communication proceed out of your mouth, but that which is good to the use of edifying, that it may minister grace unto the hearers.   Ephesians 4:29  (KJV)

We can use our words to be cute. We can use our words to appear impressive. We can use our words to win arguments. We can use our words to defend ourselves. We can use our words to lie and distort. We can use our words to do many things, but God wants us to use our words to bless. So when we speak, if our words do not bless and benefit those to whom we direct them, then we are to simply not say anything. Grandma was right: "If you can't say something nice, then don't say anything at all." 

PRAYER:
Give me wisdom today, dear God, to speak words that bless my family, my co-workers, and those I meet. I want to be truthful, loving, kind, and merciful when I open my mouth and speak. May the words of my mouth be used in your service and to your glory today, dear LORD. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A friend loveth at all times, and a brother is born for adversity.  Proverbs 17:17   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 26, 2011

Devotional:*
But speaking the truth in love, may grow up into him in all things, which is the head, [even] Christ:   Ephesians 4:15  (KJV)

Truthful words are accurate. Words spoken in love can be a blessing. But truth spoken in love is redemptive: this kind of speech blesses those who hear it and matures those who speak it. While speaking the truth in love is often not easy, it's worth it! Look at God and see how painful it was to speak his Word in love by sending Jesus. But in the process of that one sacrificial Word, he has saved us and revealed his heart of grace, mercy, and love.

PRAYER:
Holy God, may the words I speak be truthful and loving. Please forgive me when I have told the "painful truth" to win arguments, to hurt feelings, or to impress others. Please forgive me for the times I exaggerated, distorted, or lied. I want my words to be simple and tender, truthful and loving. I want others to see your grace in the way I speak to them. In the name of my Savior, Jesus, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Hearken unto thy father that begat thee, and despise not thy mother when she is old.  Proverbs 23:22   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 27, 2011

Devotional:*
Submitting yourselves one to another in the fear of God.   Ephesians 5:21  (KJV)

Worship on Sunday can be inspiring and uplifting. Worship in everyday life can be exhilarating. Worship in our relationships can be transformational. But such worship always requires that we give up our own ways, our own wills, and our own wants and learn to live for another. If we truly live with Christ Jesus as our Lord, we will live as he did; we will submit to others to serve them for their good and to meet their needs. Sometimes that means being tender. Other times that means being tough in a loving way. But it always means living for them to God's glory.

PRAYER:
O LORD God Almighty, I find it hard to submit myself and my desires to anyone else. I find it so easy to see things only from my point of view. I catch myself looking out for my own self-interest and not the welfare of others. Please fill me with your Spirit more mightily so that my life displays your love, joy, peace, patience, kindness, goodness, gentleness, faithfulness, and self-control. In Jesus' name I ask for your divine help so that my life displays more of Jesus' character. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Commit thy works unto the LORD, and thy thoughts shall be established.  Proverbs 16:3   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 28, 2011

Devotional*:
[Let] love be without dissimulation. Abhor that which is evil; cleave to that which is good.   Romans 12:9  (KJV)

Genuine love involves hate. Genuine love means that we hate evil. We detest its creeping into our hearts and ruining our relationships. We abhor its effects on those we love. We are repelled by the eternal destruction it causes in those whose lives are tender, or weak, or wavering. So the very best thing we can do for those we love is to cling to what is good and stay far away from evil and wickedness.

PRAYER:
Loving Father, may my life be a source of goodness and joy in my family and with my friends. Please give me wisdom to see what is good and the courage to pursue it with passion. Please protect me from the evil one and forgive me when I have followed his temptations. Please protect those I love from the fallout of my own selfish and evil decisions. Please purify and cleanse me so that my life may be lived holy, and wholly, to you. In the name of your Holy Son, Jesus. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
[Every man] shall kiss [his] lips that giveth a right answer.  Proverbs 24:26   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 30, 2011

Devotional:*
Obey them that have the rule over you, and submit yourselves: for they watch for your souls, as they that must give account, that they may do it with joy, and not with grief: for that [is] unprofitable for you.   Hebrews 13:17  (KJV)

We often fail to realize that one of the very best ways we can make Kingdom leadership better is by being better followers. Kingdom leadership means that leaders will have to answer to God for how they have led. Kingdom citizenship means that we will be held responsible for how we have obeyed and blessed our leaders. What have you done to show your love, respect, and support for your church leaders lately?

PRAYER:
Almighty King, all authority and dominion belong to you. You alone are worthy of power and the right to rule. Please bless our leaders at church that they may lead by serving and following Christ. Please empower me to follow their leadership in ways that exalt the cause of Christ and bless the leaders in your Kingdom. May my life never be a burden to them or an embarrassment to you.


*Wisdom:*
Trust in the LORD with all thine heart; and lean not unto thine own understanding. In all thy ways acknowledge him, and he shall direct thy paths.  Proverbs 3:5-6   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 31, 2011

Devotional:*
Let him that is taught in the word communicate unto him that teacheth in all good things.   Galatians 6:6  (KJV)

Yes, there are those who take advantage of God's flock and misuse God's money. This is tragic because many of God's servants of the Word all over the world minister with few economic resources or financial support. While God never promised ministers of the Word economic wealth, he does remind us of the importance of caring for them. Let's use this week as a time that we make sure those who share God's word with us are supported in ways that enable God's ministry through them. Let's also remember that sharing "all good things" means much more than money! Let's keep our missionaries, our ministers, and our teachers in our prayers. Let's commit to send them regular notes of specific encouragement so their ministry will be a blessing not only to us and the Lord, but also to them!

PRAYER:
Holy God, you sent the Living Word so that I could know you. Thank you for those who have shared your Word with me. I ask you to bless the Bible teachers, the ministers of the Word, and the pastor-teachers who have shared your truth and grace with me. Protect them from discouragement and sin. Strengthen their will. Bless their families. Fill them with your Spirit and power. And dear Father, please use me to help them know how precious they are to me and to you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A man's heart deviseth his way: but the LORD directeth his steps.  Proverbs 16:9   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 1, 2011

Devotional:*
Humble yourselves therefore under the mighty hand of God, that he may exalt you in due time: Casting all your care upon him; for he careth for you.  1 Peter 5:6-7  (KJV)

In a universe so incomparably vast, in a world so marvelously diverse, we can be paralyzed by our presumed insignificance and impotence in the face of such staggering enormity. But in moments of simple faith, we can be calmed by our reverence and dependence upon the Creator and Sustainer of such wonders. We can find great comfort that our lives are in his hands. We can rejoice that he has promised to bless and guide our efforts in him.

PRAYER:
Almighty and wondrous God, thank you for knowing me even though I can't begin to comprehend your glory. I need your love, care, protection, blessing, grace, forgiveness, and presence. Without you, I have nothing of lasting significance. Please be near. In Jesus' name I humbly ask. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A good [man] leaveth an inheritance to his children's children: and the wealth of the sinner [is] laid up for the just.  Proverbs 13:22   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 2, 2011

Devotional:*
O give thanks unto the LORD, for [he is] good: for his mercy [endureth] for ever.   Psalm 107:1  (KJV)

What do we have that won't wear out, break, die, go out of style, or need repair? We can rejoice and give thanks, because our life and our future are tied to the Eternal Father, the creator of the heavens and maker of our world. Not only is God good, he is good to us. But more than just being good, he is loving and his love will not wear out, grow old, fade away, or need repair.

PRAYER:
Thank you, El Shaddai, the great Almighty. You have given me your grace, you have showered me with your blessings, and you have promised that your love for me will live beyond the shadows of my few days on earth. Thank you for forever. In the name of Jesus my Lord. Amen. Note: El Shaddai means "God Almighty" or "God of the Mountains."


*Wisdom:*
He that covereth a transgression seeketh love; but he that repeateth a matter separateth [very] friends.  Proverbs 17:9   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 3, 2011

Devotional:*
He that despiseth his neighbour sinneth: but he that hath mercy on the poor, happy [is] he.   Proverbs 14:21  (KJV)

God has been so gracious to us! Think of all the different ways he has blessed us -- some financially, others with great opportunities for service, others with deep personal relationships that are eternal, and for all of us, the promise of life with him. But what will we do with these blessings? Will we hoard them, hide them, and keep them to ourselves? If we do, our blessings will wither, crack, and dry in our parched hearts. But, one of the greatest ways we can thank God for his kindness, mercy, and goodness is by sharing these blessings with those around us, especially those in need who can never repay us for our kindness.

PRAYER:
O LORD God, my gracious and generous Father, thank you so much for the many rich blessings you have poured into my life. Open my heart, dear Father, and use me as a conduit of your blessings so that others may know of your love through my actions and attitudes. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A man [that hath] friends must shew himself friendly: and there is a friend [that] sticketh closer than a brother.  Proverbs 18:24   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 4, 2011

Devotional:*
Learn to do well; seek judgment, relieve the oppressed, judge the fatherless, plead for the widow.   Isaiah 1:17  (KJV)

We find it easy to be incensed when wrong is done to a friend. We are ready to fight injustice when someone we love has been wronged. However, God reminds us that our worship means little if we do not also protect those who are weak, marginalized, oppressed, and forgotten. It's not just our friends who need our help; it's also those who have no friends who need us. "To do right" doesn't just mean being a good person and avoiding evil in our sanctified little enclaves; it also means to care, comfort, and encourage those no one else wants to notice.

PRAYER:
Forgive me please, dear Father, for being selfish with your love and grace. I confess that I often find it easy to stay near those who are like me -- who look like me, think like me, dress like me. I know that there are so many in the world around me that do not have a friend, much less a defender. Open my eyes, dear LORD, to see those in my world who you would have me protect, encourage, and bless. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A soft answer turneth away wrath: but grievous words stir up anger.  Proverbs 15:1   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 6, 2011

Devotional:*
[[To the chief Musician, Altaschith, A Psalm [or] Song of Asaph.]] Unto thee, O God, do we give thanks, [unto thee] do we give thanks: for [that] thy name is near thy wondrous works declare.   Psalm 75:1  (KJV)

"What a wonderful God we serve!" More than just the words of a song, these words are true beyond our understanding. For God to be so powerful, vast, and marvelous and yet still know us and bless us with his personal attention and care is beyond understanding. Yet God sent Jesus to remind us that he is not only God Almighty; he is also Immanuel, God with us!

PRAYER:
Thank you, dear God, for being mighty, for being gracious, and for being near. Most of all, Father, thank you for being you! In Jesus name I ask you to receive my thanks and praise. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A good [man] obtaineth favour of the LORD: but a man of wicked devices will he condemn.  Proverbs 12:2   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 7, 2011

Devotional:*
Wherefore putting away lying, speak every man truth with his neighbour: for we are members one of another.   Ephesians 4:25  (KJV)

Isn't it terrible when one part of a body sends the wrong message to other parts of the same body? This happens with diseases and physical ailments. The results can be disastrous. Paul reminds us that dishonesty in the Body of Christ is just as damaging. Our words must not only be kind, but they must also be truthful and beneficial as well.

PRAYER:
Guard my heart from duplicity and my lips from what is false, O LORD. May my words be true to your character and your grace, without deceit or guile. Teach me, dear Father, to speak in ways that bring your blessing, truth, and peace to those who hear my words. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
But the path of the just [is] as the shining light, that shineth more and more unto the perfect day.  Proverbs 4:18   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 8, 2011

Devotional:*
Him that is weak in the faith receive ye, [but] not to doubtful disputations.   Romans 14:1  (KJV)

Parents are careful and tender with their newborn babies even though babies are demanding, messy, and sometimes difficult. When parents aren't this way with their babies, they are recognized as abusive and dangerous. So if new Christians are newborn children of God, shouldn't our patience be greater, our words more tender, our understanding more generous, and our care more attentive?

PRAYER:
Father in heaven, forgive me and stir me to action. I am ashamed that I have not done more to nurture those newborn babies in your family. Give me greater patience with their failures and greater passion for their struggles so that they won't have to feel they are journeying on their own. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
So [shall] the knowledge of wisdom [be] unto thy soul: when thou hast found [it], then there shall be a reward, and thy expectation shall not be cut off.  Proverbs 24:14   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 9, 2011

Devotional:*
[There is] therefore now no condemnation to them which are in Christ Jesus, who walk not after the flesh, but after the Spirit. For the law of the Spirit of life in Christ Jesus hath made me free from the law of sin and death.   Romans 8:1-2  (KJV)

We are set free in Jesus from the most important bondage of all, our fear of God's judgment. We are liberated from law, which convicts and leads to death. We are set free by the Spirit to not only fulfill what the Law intended, but also to be delivered from the penalty of death that the Law required. In Jesus, and by the power of his Spirit, we are set free to be God's children... for forever!

PRAYER:
Abba Father, thank you for your deliverance. I know you paid a very high price to give it to me. Forgive me for not letting that deliverance make my heart soar with confident joy. Lead me by the power of your Spirit so that I can experience the freedom and joy of your salvation -- not just at the end of my days, but in the moments of today, and each day you give me life. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He that hath a bountiful eye shall be blessed; for he giveth of his bread to the poor.  Proverbs 22:9   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 10, 2011

Devotional:*
[[A Psalm.]] O sing unto the LORD a new song; for he hath done marvellous things: his right hand, and his holy arm, hath gotten him the victory.   Psalm 98:1  (KJV)

Songs can stir us up or they can bring us comfort. Songs can take us back to a special time, or songs can give us hope for things to come. Unfortunately, we usually leave the composing of the words and the music of our songs only for someone else to write, never taking time to write our own "new song." But today, why not make up your own new song of praise and thanks to God. It doesn't have to be great, just heartfelt and offered to the Father from whom all joyful songs come.

PRAYER:
Father God, thank you for the gift of song. Please receive my song of thanks and praise from a heart you have filled with your delight. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He that walketh with wise [men] shall be wise: but a companion of fools shall be destroyed.  Proverbs 13:20   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 11, 2011

Devotional:*
O come, let us sing unto the LORD: let us make a joyful noise to the rock of our salvation.   -- Psalm 95:1  (KJV)

Having a loving God who is Eternal, a Rock of stability in a "topsy-turvy" world, is really something to shout about. So much of what we get excited about in our world today is just a fleeting victory, a vicarious sporting thrill, or personality worship. But in God, we have something to truly sing about with joy. He has known us since our conception, he has loved us from before the foundation of the world, he has sent his Son to save us, and he will bring us home to himself! No quiet song will do today. Let's sing with joy and shout out loud to the LORD!

PRAYER:
Hallelujah, LORD God, you have brought your salvation down to me! You have blessed me with your grace, comforted me with your love, and renewed me with your Spirit. My life overflows with the abundance of your many rich blessings. I praise you with my heart. I praise you with my thoughts. I praise you with my words. I praise you with my hands. I praise you with all that I am. In Jesus' name.


*Wisdom:*
I have taught thee in the way of wisdom; I have led thee in right paths.  Proverbs 4:11   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 13, 2011

Devotional:*
Cease ye from man, whose breath [is] in his nostrils: for wherein is he to be accounted of?   Isaiah 2:22  (KJV)

How many times have you been disappointed by someone for whom you voted, been betrayed by a friend, abandoned by a loved one, or let down by a church leader? While we love others and care about them, every other person in our world is just like us -- a flawed human being who breathes the same air and walks the same ground as we do. Only One is worthy of our ultimate trust. He showed his trustworthiness to us by sacrificing what was most precious to him so we could know his love. Let's not put our hope in other mere mortals; only God can safeguard our trust. Let's put our hope in him!

PRAYER:
Father, you know the broken places in my heart that were caused by the failure of people in my life. I confess that I have sometimes become disillusioned with your way because of the failures and inconsistencies in your people. Deep down I know, dear Father, that their failures do not mean your failure, but it is hard for it not to feel that way. Call me close to you. Give me a more gracious heart toward those who fail me. Establish my faith, strong and firm in you, O LORD. In you I put my trust. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He that walketh uprightly walketh surely: but he that perverteth his ways shall be known.  Proverbs 10:9   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 14, 2011

Devotional:*
And I myself also am persuaded of you, my brethren, that ye also are full of goodness, filled with all knowledge, able also to admonish one another.   Romans 15:14  (KJV)

While we may be flawed and imperfect, Paul reminds us of how important, competent, and useful we can be to each other. While our hope is in God, he has given us each other in our walk of faith. Let's not live as isolated islands of faith, but lean on each other and learn from each other as we look to Christ for our salvation and strength.

PRAYER:
Thank you, dear Father, for placing the people in my life who have shaped, taught, corrected, and supported me in my life with you. I am thankful for your support of me through their words, example, and touch. Thank you for giving me a family to travel with on my journey home to you. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Iron sharpeneth iron; so a man sharpeneth the countenance of his friend.  Proverbs 27:17   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 15, 2011

Devotional:*
As far as the east is from the west, [so] far hath he removed our transgressions from us.   Psalm 103:12  (KJV)

Now that's a long way - from sun rising to sun setting, that's how far God has removed our sins. But the key word is removed. When we sin and come to God in repentance, God doesn't just forgive our sin; he purifies us of all unrighteousness. What was unholy in me is made righteous in him. What was impure is now clean. What was stained is spotless. Why? How? We can now see more fully what the Psalmist could know only in part. God doesn't see our sin, but rather he sees Jesus' sacrifice. His blood purifies and cleanses us! Our sin is gone and we are clean.

PRAYER:
Father of mercies, thank you for not only forgiving my sins, but for removing them. I thank you that I can stand before you holy and without fault because of the blood of Jesus and your gracious desire to forgive. I now ask, Righteous Father, that you strengthen me with your Holy Spirit so that my conduct will reflect the way you see me in Jesus. In the name of the Christ, your Son and my Savior, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Through wisdom is an house builded; and by understanding it is established: And by knowledge shall the chambers be filled with all precious and pleasant riches.  Proverbs 24:3-4   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 16, 2011

Devotional:*
Neither is there salvation in any other: for there is none other name under heaven given among men, whereby we must be saved.   Acts 4:12  (KJV)

While many substitute-Messiahs have been offered, only the True Messiah saves. While we often live for many lords, only one Lord liberates and sets us free from sin and death. While many ways are claimed to bring us close to God, Jesus insists that he is the only way. So we're driven to one ultimate question: do we believe salvation is in Jesus alone, or do we not? It's our choice. But what we decide about Jesus is really deciding about everything. Is Jesus your Lord? Is Jesus the name above all names in your life? Is Jesus your Savior? If not, then please reconsider, for the Bible says: "Salvation is found in no one else."

PRAYER:
Thank you, Almighty God, for choosing to share your grace with me in Jesus. May I never take the precious name of Jesus in vain. May Jesus himself come and reign as Lord in my heart and in my life. May Jesus be seen in the way I treat others. May Jesus know that there is no rival for my allegiance to him. In that precious name of Jesus, your Son and my Savior, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Faithful [are] the wounds of a friend; but the kisses of an enemy [are] deceitful.  Proverbs 27:6   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 17, 2011

Devotional:*
Who is the image of the invisible God, the firstborn of every creature:   Colossians 1:15  (KJV)

If we had been alive when Jesus worked in the carpentry shop in Nazareth or walked along the Sea of Galilee near Capernaum, we could have said, "There goes God," and been right. The amazing reality of Jesus is that he was God among us. Matthew calls him Immanuel, "God with us." In Colossians 1, Paul pours out every superlative he can use to describe Jesus' preeminence over everything and everyone. He is God with a human face. He is the ruler, the transcendent one, who reigns above all creation. He is also our Savior and our sacrifice.

PRAYER:
Almighty God, why you should love us so much, I can't comprehend. We have rejected you, spurned you, ignored you, blasphemed you, and sought to place you on the periphery of our lives. Yet time and again, you are there to hear our cries and save us from ourselves. Forgive me, Father, for not reverencing you more. Forgive me for not recognizing the greatness of Jesus and the utter humility it took for him to sacrifice himself for me. But Father, thank you! Thank you for being patient, sacrificial, and long-suffering. Thank you, in Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
If thine enemy be hungry, give him bread to eat; and if he be thirsty, give him water to drink:  Proverbs 25:21   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 18, 2011

Devotional:*
Also, [that] the soul [be] without knowledge, [it is] not good; and he that hasteth with [his] feet sinneth.   Proverbs 19:2  (KJV)

Maybe one of the most important things we can do to grow in spiritual maturity is to find the right things to get passionate about. We can get riled up about some of the most inconsequential issues. We can get wildly passionate about everything from sports to chocolate pie. But zeal, passion for an issue, must be anchored to spiritual wisdom and understanding. We can get worked up over something and completely miss the will of the Lord because we were blinded by our own passions. While I want zealous people around me, I want them to be zealous for God's things and for Kingdom issues.

PRAYER:
Powerful and perfect God, I find it so easy to get "all wound up" about something and then lose my zeal for it by the next morning, or I get so roused to action, I go off half-cocked and do terrible damage. Dear Father, please give me the wisdom to see what is best and right and true. Holy God, I want to serve and honor you and bless others in your name. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The righteousness of the perfect shall direct his way: but the wicked shall fall by his own wickedness.  Proverbs 11:5   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 20, 2011

Devotional:*
And we know that the Son of God is come, and hath given us an understanding, that we may know him that is true, and we are in him that is true, [even] in his Son Jesus Christ. This is the true God, and eternal life.   1 John 5:20  (KJV)

Jesus came to reveal God to us. He has given us the clearest picture yet of what God is really like. Because of Jesus, we can know God, the only one who is truly genuine. Because we are in Christ, we share that special bond with the Father and find in him a whole new quality of life. This life won't end when our bodies die, and eternal life begins in this life, as we walk with him each day and extends unto forever. For the eternal and transcendent God to make himself known to us is grace. For him to do it in Jesus is salvation!

PRAYER:
Holy and awesome Father, I know that because my life is joined to you through Jesus, I will enjoy your presence forever. I love you for all you have done for me and the terrible price you paid to redeem me from my sins. I love you for creating me and having a plan for my life when no one else knew I was even conceived. Most of all, I love you for being God and choosing to be the kind of Father who wants his children to know and love him. In Jesus' name.


*Wisdom:*
When a man's ways please the LORD, he maketh even his enemies to be at peace with him.  Proverbs 16:7   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 21, 2011

Devotional:*
My righteousness [is] near; my salvation is gone forth, and mine arms shall judge the people; the isles shall wait upon me, and on mine arm shall they trust.   Isaiah 51:5  (KJV)

God's promises stand through the ages. He has fulfilled them in many different ways. He has punished evil nations, he has redeemed Israel according to his promises, and he has sent Jesus as Savior and redeemer. But most importantly of all, Jesus stands at the edge of history waiting to return and bring full redemption for God's people and salvation for those everywhere who long for his return.

PRAYER:
Sovereign Lord, I see so much injustice in the world and I long for truth, righteousness, and justice to triumph. While I long for the return of Jesus, my heart also breaks for the many who do not know Jesus and for those who are in rebellion to your will. I don't know what to ask other than that your will be done on earth as it is in heaven and may the triumph of your will begin with me. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A gracious woman retaineth honour: and strong [men] retain riches.  Proverbs 11:16   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 22, 2011

Devotional:*
For by him were all things created, that are in heaven, and that are in earth, visible and invisible, whether [they be] thrones, or dominions, or principalities, or powers: all things were created by him, and for him:   Colossians 1:16  (KJV)

"Jesus is Lord!" That doesn't just mean that we have yielded our lives to his will and trusted in his grace. "Jesus is Lord!" This means that everything that is created is his. All angels, demons, and spirits are below him and their purpose is to honor and serve him. Even though demons have chosen not to honor and serve him, that decision does not change what their purpose should be or the fact that Jesus showed his superiority over them in his crucifixion and resurrection. The universe, with its vast expanse and glory, was made by him and made to declare his glory. As God's image to us, God's presence for us to know and see, he is our King, Lord, and Savior. If our lives are in his hands and our hearts are yielded to his will, then no one and nothing can prevent his ultimate victory for us and in us.

PRAYER:
Holy and Almighty God, thank you for revealing yourself in Jesus. Thank you for triumphing over all powers and created beings.
Thank you for giving me the confidence that since I belong to you, no outside force or any power of creation can have what belongs to you. In the name of the Creator and King of all I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He that hath pity upon the poor lendeth unto the LORD; and that which he hath given will he pay him again.  Proverbs 19:17   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 23, 2011

Devotional:*
The LORD shall preserve thee from all evil: he shall preserve thy soul.   Psalm 121:7-8  (KJV)

One of my hardest challenges as a parent is knowing that I can't ultimately protect my children from some hurts and heartbreaks. Some of their pain is necessary to help them mature and grow. Some of it is just the agonizing result of living in a fallen world. But, we can be fully confident that if we share the Lord with them, if they give their lives to his will, nothing can steal them from his ultimate victory, care, and reunion with us and with him. Knowing how we love our children, imagine how much the Father loves us and longs to bring us to that place of safety in his house! Until we get home, isn't it comforting to know that he is watching over us and those we love, now and forevermore? 

PRAYER:
Watching and waiting Father, I too look forward to our first face-to-face meeting. O Father, I know you see me and watch over me, but sometimes I miss seeing you and find it hard to wait to be comforted and blessed in your presence and my eternal home. Until then, I recognize your watching care over all of my ways and thank you now for everything I will one day receive. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The merciful man doeth good to his own soul: but [he that is] cruel troubleth his own flesh.  Proverbs 11:17   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 24, 2011*

*Devotional:*
But sanctify the Lord God in your hearts: and [be] ready always to [give] an answer to every man that asketh you a reason of the hope that is in you with meekness and fear:   1 Peter 3:15  (KJV)

Having Jesus as our Lord does not mean that we bulldoze over others with this important eternal reality. Gentleness and respect are the character traits of those who have Jesus as their Lord. After all, Jesus loved others enough to die for them. Jesus even asked for those who crucified him and those who mocked him as he died to be forgiven. Having such a Lord means we have prepared a response when we are given an opportunity to share the basis of our hope in him. Those around us may not appear interested, but many are seeking for something they have not yet identified. Let's be ready when their time is right to meet Jesus!

PRAYER:
Holy and gracious God, please give me wisdom to see the opportunities to share the love of Jesus with those around me. I ask you to especially help me be able to share Jesus with several of my friends that I now mention by name ... Father, please give me the gentleness to do this redemptively, showing them the same respect Jesus did to those to whom he ministered. In the name of the Savior, your Son Jesus, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He that oppresseth the poor reproacheth his Maker: but he that honoureth him hath mercy on the poor.  Proverbs 14:31   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 25, 2011

Devotional:*
Therefore let all the house of Israel know assuredly, that God hath made that same Jesus, whom ye have crucified, both Lord and Christ.   Acts 2:36  (KJV)

More than titles, these two names of Jesus are the pillars around which we can build our new lives in God's Kingdom. Jesus is Lord! He is our Ruler and King. He is our Master and Teacher. Our hearts are yielded to his will and open to his leading. We hold no rival to Jesus in our hearts and lives. Jesus is the Christ! He is the Messiah, the promised Savior of the Old Testament. He is the one of whom the prophets spoke. Ruler and Savior, Master and Messiah, Jesus is God's gift to bring us home. Jesus is the one who went to the Cross to bring us forgiveness, redemption, and salvation. The Crucified One is both Lord and Christ.

PRAYER:
We praise your mighty Name, O Lord, and thank you for your gracious and sacrificial love. We praise you dear Father, for sending your Son Jesus to die for our sins and to be raised for our hope and salvation. Please help me, Sovereign God, to yield my heart to Jesus my Lord as well as open my lips in praise to the Christ of my salvation. In the mighty name Jesus and through the intercession of the Spirit I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Give [instruction] to a wise [man], and he will be yet wiser: teach a just [man], and he will increase in learning.  Proverbs 9:9   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 27, 2011

Devotional:*
Give ear, O LORD, unto my prayer; and attend to the voice of my supplications. In the day of my trouble I will call upon thee: for thou wilt answer me.   Psalm 86:6-7  (KJV)

Sometimes there are no immediate answers. We have prayed and cried and tried and gone sleepless and mourned and shouted. Still there are no answers. The days roll by in an agonizing parade of pain. Still there are no answers we can identify. What do we do? We go to the Psalms. We let them raise up our heart's cry. We are honest with the God of the entire universe and yet we can still anticipate mercy from him. We are convinced that in our troubles, he will not only hear us, but he will also care about what is happening in our lives.

PRAYER:
Almighty God, the only true Healer of disease and Mender of broken hearts, please hear the cry today of those I love who are in such desperate situations. May your will be done in every one of their lives with tenderness, grace, and a sense of your presence. And Lord, please be near me, and help me see your answer to my prayers. Forever yours in the name of Jesus. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The simple believeth every word: but the prudent [man] looketh well to his going. A wise [man] feareth, and departeth from evil: but the fool rageth, and is confident.  Proverbs 14:15-16   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 28, 2011

Devotional:*
Lift up your eyes to the heavens, and look upon the earth beneath: for the heavens shall vanish away like smoke, and the earth shall wax old like a garment, and they that dwell therein shall die in like manner: but my salvation shall be for ever, and my righteousness shall not be abolished.   Isaiah 51:6  (KJV)

I don't know about you, but it seems to me that sometimes the Bible is so brutally honest it hurts! We consider our world, our earth, to have been here a long time and assume it will be here a long time more. But God reminds us that it is temporary! We are even more temporary: just like flies, we're here for a short while, and then we're gone. But not gone, gone! Christians are just gone from the temporary existence of earth because our lives are caught up with Christ in God's salvation which lasts forever and God's righteousness that will never end or fail.

PRAYER:
O Righteous Father who hears my prayers and strengthens me for the journey, thank you for the assurance that what I have as a Christian with you goes beyond the boundaries of death, the limitations of my humanity, and the vulnerabilities of my weaknesses. Thank you that I am tied to you and your salvation and that because of Jesus, you see me as your righteous and holy child.
In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The just [man] walketh in his integrity: his children [are] blessed after him.  Proverbs 20:7   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 29, 2011

Devotional:*
And he is before all things, and by him all things consist.   Colossians 1:17  (KJV)

Before there was an earth, universe, or nature, there was Jesus! He was before they were made. He will be after they are long gone. In fact, his power and his presence are what hold our world, our universe, and our nature together. He is the sustaining force, the enabling power, and the generous preserver of life as we know it. So, since he could provide us these things and they are but a faint anticipation of what is yet to be, won't it be great to see him, just as he is, and share in his glory with him?!

PRAYER:
Thank you, Jesus, for your gracious providence this day. Thank you for creating this incredible world in which I live. You are worthy of all praise, honor, glory, and thanks! I look forward to the day, dear Lord, when I can worship you face to face, and give thanks to our Father with you, for his wonderful love. To you, and in your name, dear Jesus, I offer all my thanks and praise. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The rod and reproof give wisdom: but a child left [to himself] bringeth his mother to shame.  Proverbs 29:15   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 30, 2011

Devotional:*
Turn us again, O God of hosts, and cause thy face to shine; and we shall be saved.   Psalm 80:7  (KJV)

This passage makes me want to cry out to God: "Please restore us God! Restore us, your people, O God, who have lost their sense of wonder! Restore our old withered hearts to their innocence. Restore our lives to their unsoiled perfection and intention. Restore us to yourself, O God Almighty!" While not every Christian has lost his or her sense of wonder and while not every one of us has an old withered heart, we all need God's presence to shine upon us and renew us!

PRAYER:
O God, the maker of new things, sometimes I feel so old and worn; my soul is weary from the fight. I need your presence and strength to restore me. Please restore me to your side and make your grace alive in me. Please restore me to your love and share it with others through me. Please restore me to your righteousness so others can see your character in me. Please restore me, and not just me, please restore all those who call on your mighty name so that the world may see you in us and come to know your saving grace. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Children's children [are] the crown of old men; and the glory of children [are] their fathers.  Proverbs 17:6   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 1, 2011

Devotional*:
Forasmuch then as the children are partakers of flesh and blood, he also himself likewise took part of the same; that through death he might destroy him that had the power of death, that is, the devil;   Hebrews 2:14  (KJV)

Did you know that Jesus is not only our Savior, but he is also our brother! "He had to be made like his brothers" the Holy Spirit says after today's Scripture. We were God's lost children so Jesus came and shared our mortality, our human skin with all its limitations, so that he could defeat our worst enemy, the evil death-maker Satan. Death no longer has its hooks in us or its hold on us, because our big brother has defeated it and has gone to prepare our place at the Father's side!

PRAYER:
Almighty God, thank you for sending Jesus to be like me and live among people like me. As I think of your sacrifice and his love, I am overwhelmed to insignificance and then I realize that Jesus' gift has now made me your child and Jesus is now my older brother. Some days, Abba Father, it is hard for me to wait for our family reunion. Until that great reunion day, please use me to help others know about your family, your gift, and your Son! In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The discretion of a man deferreth his anger; and [it is] his glory to pass over a transgression.  Proverbs 19:11   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 2, 2011*

*Devotional:*
And he is the head of the body, the church: who is the beginning, the firstborn from the dead; that in all [things] he might have the preeminence.   Colossians 1:18  (KJV)

Jesus is the living leader and head of his church. There is no man who has this right. No one but Jesus has earned this position. Jesus is supreme. Even though supremacy is rightfully his because of his divinity, he has earned his supremacy by what he has done for us. He was there before there was a beginning, he was the Creator of all that is, and he was the one who passed through death victoriously for us. 

PRAYER:
   Lord Jesus, I ask you to take control of your church, your Body. Please glorify yourself in us and permeate our leaders' hearts with your will. We want the world to see your supremacy because of our unity and devotion to you. And Holy God, please glorify yourself in Jesus through the Church. To you, Lord God, and to your Son and our Savior Jesus, be all honor and glory and praise for now, and forevermore. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
In all labour there is profit: but the talk of the lips [tendeth] only to penury.  Proverbs 14:23   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 4, 2011

Devotional:*
And they sung a new song, saying, Thou art worthy to take the book, and to open the seals thereof: for thou wast slain, and hast redeemed us to God by thy blood out of every kindred, and tongue, and people, and nation;   Revelation 5:9  (KJV)

Worthy! What a beautiful word! For those of us who are disciples of Jesus, we know of only one who is truly worthy. He is worthy to open the scroll and reveal the future. He is worthy of praise and adoration. Why? Because even though he was holy, perfect and heavenly, his death on the cross to purchase our pardon, forgiveness, and salvation made him worthy. And he did it not just for us, but also for people of all races and languages and cultures. Jesus, you are worthy!

PRAYER:
Holy Lamb of God, you are worthy! You are worthy of my adoration and love. You are worthy of my worship and my devotion. And Holy Father, I thank you for your plan to send him to save me. Because of your grace in Jesus, I want to live my life in devotion to you and your will. Please forgive me for the times I've gotten side tracked. Thank you for giving me the opportunity to return to you. In the name of Jesus, your holy Lamb slain for my sins, I offer my love and thanks. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He that loveth pureness of heart, [for] the grace of his lips the king [shall be] his friend.  Proverbs 22:11   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 5, 2011

Devotional:*
Let my mouth be filled [with] thy praise [and with] thy honour all the day.   Psalm 71:8  (KJV)

Our mouths can be filled with food, profanities, or gossip. Or .. we can choose for our mouths to be filled with praise for God and his loving grace. We can talk about many things and speak to many different people about many different subjects. Or ... we can choose to declare the greatness, majesty, and splendor of our heavenly Father all during our day. Why don't we choose to praise God with our mouths and tell him of his greatness and let others know of his grace as we go about today's activities?

PRAYER:
Holy and marvelous Father, you are God of all creation and also God of all grace. Thank you for your kindness shared with me in Jesus. Thank you for your powerful victory over death when you raised him from the dead. Thank you for your patience with me as I sometimes stumble, but am always desiring to more perfectly reflect the character of Jesus. Please help me, O Lord, to profess and to show my love and admiration for you all during this day. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
But whoso hearkeneth unto me shall dwell safely, and shall be quiet from fear of evil.  Proverbs 1:33   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 6, 2011

Devotional:*
And without controversy great is the mystery of godliness: God was manifest in the flesh, justified in the Spirit, seen of angels, preached unto the Gentiles, believed on in the world, received up into glory.   1 Timothy 3:16  (KJV)

Why would Jesus do it? How did He do it? How was He "God with us" and still in "human flesh"? We cannot fully comprehend it, but He was! The Son of God was also Jesus of Nazareth, born and placed in a manger and crucified on a cross. But He was raised from the dead and shown to be God's Son with power. He was seen by angels, both on earth after His resurrection and in heaven at the throne of God. He has been preached and believed on by people all over the world. The glory that He has He will one day show and share with us. If you want to understand godliness, then you begin with Jesus!

PRAYER:
Holy and marvelous God, your plan to redeem and save a sinner like me, along with those like me all around the world, is incredible. Your love that led you to such sacrifice is beyond comprehension. I thank you for this overwhelming grace. I ask you to forgive me of my sins. Please empower me with your Spirit that raised Jesus from the dead so the mystery of your godliness may be seen in my life today, in my family, among my friends, before my co-workers, by those with whom I attend school, and especially in the presence of my enemies. In Jesus' mighty name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A wholesome tongue [is] a tree of life: but perverseness therein [is] a breach in the spirit.  Proverbs 15:4   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 7, 2011

Devotional:*
For it pleased [the Father] that in him should all fulness dwell; And, having made peace through the blood of his cross, by him to reconcile all things unto himself; by him, [I say], whether [they be] things in earth, or things in heaven.   Colossians 1:19-20  (KJV)

How do you comprehend both the majesty and the sacrifice of Jesus? We've been looking at our Lord's identity all this month and still we find ourselves amazed, delighted, bewildered, and blessed by his glorious and humble character. The main thing, however, is that he made peace between a perfect heaven and a flawed humanity. He made this peace at horrific cost, the shedding of his own blood on the torture tree at Calvary. He did this with all of God's pleasure and nature in himself. He did this because of our sin. He did this because of love.

PRAYER:
O Father, I am sorry that it took such a great sacrifice to atone for my sin. I am thankful that you loved so much that you would pay the price for that sacrifice. I praise you for bridging the distance that I could not cover that my sin created between you and me. May you be as pleased with me today and see my life as a praise for your costly grace. In Jesus' name I thank you. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A word fitly spoken [is like] apples of gold in pictures of silver.  Proverbs 25:11   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 8, 2011

Devotional:*
The fear of the LORD [is] to hate evil: pride, and arrogancy, and the evil way, and the froward mouth, do I hate.   Proverbs 8:13  (KJV)

When we have a deep and reverential respect for our holy God, we are going to love what he loves and hate what he hates. We need to realize, however, that the word "hate" is used very carefully in Scripture. This strong verb is not used often, and when it is used with God as the subject, the object of God's hatred needs to be noticed. God hates evil, which in this case is defined as pride, arrogance, evil behavior, and vile speech. These are things that Christians not only avoid, but they also loathe. God wants his people to be people of character -- people of humility, moral behavior, and helpful speech.

PRAYER:
O holy and righteous Father, forgive me of my pride and self-interest. Forgive me for my arrogance and deceptive tongue. Remake me by your Spirit to be holy in word and deed, compassionate toward those in need, and freed from evil. To you, O LORD, be the glory in my life and in your Church, forever and ever. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Without counsel purposes are disappointed: but in the multitude of counsellors they are established.  Proverbs 15:22   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 9, 2011

Devotional:*
[[To the chief Musician for the sons of Korah, A Song upon Alamoth.]] God [is] our refuge and strength, a very present help in trouble. Therefore will not we fear, though the earth be removed, and though the mountains be carried into the midst of the sea;   Psalm 46:1-2  (KJV)

God is not only our protector; he is our helper. Even when our world seems to be crashing around us, he is there. He will deliver us from death or deliver us through death. He will deliver us from evil or he will deliver us to overcome evil. Our task is to trust that in the midst of our earthquakes and tidal waves that we are not alone and not abandoned.

PRAYER:
Holy God, I pray for those today who are in the middle of life's earthquakes. You know those for whom I am concerned. You know I care about their struggles which are too big for me to mitigate and too painful for me to truly bring comfort. I ask you now to bless them, be with them, and please deliver them quickly. You are our only true hope and Jesus is our only sure redeemer. In the name of the Lord Jesus Christ I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Righteous lips [are] the delight of kings; and they love him that speaketh right.  Proverbs 16:13   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 11, 2011

Devotional:*
And you, that were sometime alienated and enemies in [your] mind by wicked works, yet now hath he reconciled   Colossians 1:21  (KJV)

So many people reject God because of the things they do not want to give up for Him. They may couch it in an intellectual argument, but quite often they do not want to surrender their will to God because it will mean giving up something they love that is in conflict with the character of God. Many evangelists know that intellectual arguments seldom will win this kind of person to the truth. Instead, they must come to know Jesus and His sacrificial love for them before they are able to realize that God's demand for holiness in them is because He is their ally, not their enemy.

PRAYER:
Holy and almighty God, I praise you for your love and holiness. Thank you for demonstrating both by sending Jesus to save me. I regret the times that I saw your desire for holiness to be too demanding or harsh. I thank you for loving me enough to not only save me in Jesus, but also to call me to a holy life under your protection and care. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Buy the truth, and sell [it] not; [also] wisdom, and instruction, and understanding.  Proverbs 23:23   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 12, 2011

Devotional:*
Let not them that wait on thee, O Lord GOD of hosts, be ashamed for my sake: let not those that seek thee be confounded for my sake, O God of Israel.   Psalm 69:6  (KJV)

What a beautiful prayer for any Christian! In a world that is so self-absorbed, isn't it refreshing to be reminded of the powerful impact for good and bad that we can have? Let's not only be reminded of the devastating impact of our hypocrisy and rebellion, let's also pray that our failures will not be destructive to the Kingdom's increase nor to our brothers and sisters in Christ as they seek to serve and honor the Lord!

PRAYER:
O gracious and mighty God, I do not want to sin. I know it is rebellion against you and it breaks your heart. I do not want to sin because I know it diminishes me and makes me even more vulnerable to Satan's attacks in the future. I don't want to sin and bring disgrace upon your cause O God. And Father, I don't want to sin and be the cause of those seeking you to stumble. Please forgive my sins, but please Father, strengthen me and help me not stumble in my time of temptation. In the name of the one who conquered temptation and sin, Jesus Christ, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The rich and poor meet together: the LORD [is] the maker of them all.  Proverbs 22:2   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 13, 2011

Devotional:*
Say not thou, I will recompense evil; [but] wait on the LORD, and he shall save thee.   Proverbs 20:22  (KJV)

Revenge is Satan's way of destroying both the innocent and the offender. Once vengeance becomes the motivation, the wounded party can suddenly be swept up in rage and hatred. This poison spreads to everything the vengeful person touches. On earth, we can see that we will never find perfect and complete justice, no matter the "goodness" of the judicial system in place at the time. But God will not only bring justice; he will deliver us: deliver us from the hands of the oppressor and deliver us from the poison of hatred.

PRAYER:
Forgiving Lord, God of all justice and steadfast love, I ask you to be at work in the justice system of my land. Make it more equitable and true. Expose those who buy and sell justice and remove them from power. Deal with the violent and the oppressor with your hand. Please Lord, by the power of your Spirit, stir me to forgive others and to wait on your justice. Guard me from the poison of an unforgiving and vengeful heart. May my attitude, behavior, and response to those who wrong me help lead them to know your Son as their Savior. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
There is that maketh himself rich, yet [hath] nothing: [there is] that maketh himself poor, yet [hath] great riches.  Proverbs 13:7   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 14, 2011

Devotional:*
Looking for that blessed hope, and the glorious appearing of the great God and our Saviour Jesus Christ; Who gave himself for us, that he might redeem us from all iniquity, and purify unto himself a peculiar people, zealous of good works.   Titus 2:13-14  (KJV)

Some of the most basic and elevated statements about Jesus are made in 1 & 2 Timothy and Titus. These letters are devoted to help ministers mature churches in difficult places. They are incredibly practical, but also are rooted in the work of Jesus, his divinity, and his faithfulness. We are waiting for the Faithful One! We trust that he will come for us because of what he sacrificed to redeem us. While we wait, we honor his mission by being a people eager to do what is good, showing in our lives that he is our Lord.

PRAYER:
O God, I find myself waiting for Jesus. Because he is coming for me, I know my life has direction and meaning even on those days that are long, hard, and seemingly fruitless. Fire my heart to wait longingly for Jesus' glorious appearing and stir my desires to want what is only good and holy. I want to see you! But, dear Lord, I also long to be like you! In the glorious name of Jesus I pray.


*Wisdom:*
Wisdom [is] the principal thing; [therefore] get wisdom: and with all thy getting get understanding.  Proverbs 4:7   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 15, 2011

Devotional:*
In the body of his flesh through death, to present you holy and unblameable and unreproveable in his sight:   Colossians 1:22  (KJV)

"Christians aren't perfect; they're just forgiven." We know we are not perfect. We know our weaknesses, inadequacies, sinfulness, pettiness, immaturity, cowardice ... But Jesus demonstrated his love for us on the Cross as he offered his body and shed his blood. His sacrifice means that God looks at us as "perfect." Jesus' sacrifice means we are holy, without blemish, and without chargeable offense in God's presence! Jesus' perfect sacrifice has brought us perfect reconciliation with God!

PRAYER:
Forgive me, Almighty God, for my sins. I get sick of them and frustrated with my own inability to completely overcome them. Strengthen me, dear Father, so that I will have more fortitude and courage to face temptation victoriously. Thank you, God of glory, for sharing your perfection and glory with me by sending Jesus. I praise you O God, my Rock and my Redeemer, for you have made me your child! In the name of the Lord Jesus Christ I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
How much better [is it] to get wisdom than gold! and to get understanding rather to be chosen than silver!  Proverbs 16:16   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 16, 2011

Devotional:*
When Jesus had thus said, he was troubled in spirit, and testified, and said, Verily, verily, I say unto you, that one of you shall betray me.   
John 13:21  (KJV)

I can still remember my friend saying it in church one Sunday: "We think so badly of old Judas for betraying the Lord for 30 pieces of silver, but how many times do we betray him for nothing?" Ouch! What makes this so difficult for us to bear is Jesus' anguish knowing one of his own would betray him. Let's make every effort and call upon God's strength so that such betrayal can never be true of us! And if it ever is, let's make sure we run toward his grace with an honest desire to escape sin and come back to him!

PRAYER:
Jesus, I am sorry for the times I have broken your heart with my rebellion and neglect. Father God, I apologize for my lack of passion and zeal for your Son's sacrifice that saved me from sin and death. I want to live more vibrantly for Jesus so others may see him and come to know him. It is in his precious and holy name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Favour [is] deceitful, and beauty [is] vain: [but] a woman [that] feareth the LORD, she shall be praised.  Proverbs 31:30   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 18, 2011

Devotional:*
Therefore, when he was gone out, Jesus said, Now is the Son of man glorified, and God is glorified in him.   John 13:31  (KJV)

In the powerful old hymn "Beneath the Cross of Jesus," we sing "my glory all the cross." That was genuinely true of Jesus. While other human leaders try to find glory in all sorts of ways, Jesus'
path to glory was the cross, because he was not after acclaim, but wanted to obey and glorify the Father! When Judas left the Last Supper, the final stages of the process were set in motion that would bring Jesus to the horrors of Calvary. But rather than seeing the cross as his degradation, it was his way of glorifying God.

PRAYER:
Dear Lord, please forgive me for seeking the approval and recognition of others. Forgive me for being so self-centered. Forgive me for thinking of my glory and not yours. Forgive me when I have trampled on the hearts of others because I was so busy gaining attention for myself. Jesus' example in the last week of his life shocks me back to reality and helps me realize that true greatness is found in serving you, completely, no matter the cost. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The wise in heart shall be called prudent: and the sweetness of the lips increaseth learning.  Proverbs 16:21   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 19, 2011

Devotional:*
I am come a light into the world, that whosoever believeth on me should not abide in darkness.   John 12:46  (KJV)

One of the great stories in the Gospel of John is Nicodemus. He came to Jesus at night and Jesus told him that those who love the truth come to the light. Later, Nicodemus spoke up for Jesus even though he was ridiculed for it. Then, at the worst possible time politically and religiously, he showed himself as Jesus' disciple: he took the broken and dead body of Jesus and helped Joseph of Arimathea place him in a tomb. Nicodemus didn't stay in the darkness. Neither should we. Jesus is the light of the world; if our light cannot be found in him, how deep is our darkness!

PRAYER:
Father, I want to walk in the light with you. The darkness of Calvary did not extinguish the light in Jesus; it made it burn more brightly for me. At the cross, I see your love for me. At the cross, I realize that Jesus took my sins away. At the cross, I see Jesus' love for both you and me perfected. Thank you, Father for your gracious salvation. Thank you, Jesus for your incredible sacrifice. In the name Jesus, your perfect Lamb I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The soul of the sluggard desireth, and [hath] nothing: but the soul of the diligent shall be made fat.  Proverbs 13:4   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 20, 2011

Devotional:*
For I have given you an example, that ye should do as I have done to you. Verily, verily, I say unto you, The servant is not greater than his lord; neither he that is sent greater than he that sent him.   John 13:15-16  (KJV)

Before Jesus went to the cross, he showed his disciples what it means to live in a cross-centered community: he took the position of a household slave and washed his disciples' feet. He did it knowing they would run from him, disown him, betray him, and deny him. Incredible! But he also says that I'm to do it, too. "You can't say you love me," Jesus is saying, "if you won't love those I suffered and died for!" (See 1 John 3:14-18 & 4:7-12.)

PRAYER:
O God, I want to be like my Teacher and your Son. I renounce my self-seeking ways so that I can genuinely serve your children, even those who may not be kind to me. Please give me the strength, courage, and patience to live up to these convictions and more perfectly reflect the character of Christ. In the name of Jesus, my Lord, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
My son, keep thy father's commandment, and forsake not the law of thy mother:  Proverbs 6:20   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 21, 2011

Devotional:*
Because the foolishness of God is wiser than men; and the weakness of God is stronger than men.   1 Corinthians 1:25  (KJV)

God's ultimate "foolishness" is his willingness to use the cross to bring others to him. At first glance, the cross is a hideous and horrible tool. In our human wisdom, we could never visualize using a man crucified as criminal scum to capture the hearts of the world. But God does. The cross transcends cultural boundaries, overcomes language barriers, and reaches across racial differences. The cross is God's demonstration of foolishness and weakness, and through it he conquers death and brings our hearts to him. 

PRAYER:
On this day, Father, when many people play games and tricks and play the fool, I am powerfully reminded of your "foolishness" and "weakness" at Calvary with Jesus. Words cannot express how powerfully they have touched me with your love and filled me with the assurance of your grace. Thank you! I am utterly amazed that you would love me so. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The wise in heart shall be called prudent: and the sweetness of the lips increaseth learning.  Proverbs 16:21   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 22, 2011

Devotional:*
And Judas also, which betrayed him, knew the place: for Jesus ofttimes resorted thither with his disciples.  John 18:2  (KJV)

Judas knew where to find Jesus during this intense period of religious preparation. It was no secret that Jesus would be with his disciples in the garden praying together. If we had someone who wanted to betray us, where would that person tell our enemies to find us? Would they know where we would go to be in prayer? Interesting questions aren't they? Can you imagine a better complement than our enemies knowing that they could find us in the place of prayer?

PRAYER:
Forgive me, Father, for not joining you more faithfully in the precious time of prayer. I confess that I get busy, distracted, and even disinterested in my prayer time with you. I am sorry. I am not sure why I have to approach this blessing as a discipline. I pray for your Spirit to create a burning in my heart that calls me joyfully to this grace of prayer. Your presence and concern truly are my sustaining hope. Thank you for always listening even when I've been neglectful, in Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The fear of the LORD [is] the beginning of knowledge: [but] fools despise wisdom and instruction.  Proverbs 1:7   (KJV)


----------



## MA2010

Today's Daily Devotional was right on time! Thank you baddison.


----------



## baddison

*July 23, 2011

Devotional:*
And after this Joseph of Arimathaea, being a disciple of Jesus, but secretly for fear of the Jews, besought Pilate that he might take away the body of Jesus: and Pilate gave [him] leave. He came therefore, and took the body of Jesus. And there came also Nicodemus, which at the first came to Jesus by night, and brought a mixture of myrrh and aloes, about an hundred pound [weight].   John 19:38-39  (KJV)

The power of the Cross is demonstrated in the lives of these two men, neither of whom showed himself fully to be a disciple of Jesus in his ministry. Now in his death, they make sure he is given a proper burial, making themselves unclean for the Passover and proving themselves loyal to the Lord at the worst time for them to do so. The Cross touched them when nothing else could, just as it has touched us!

PRAYER:
Righteous Father, I know the cross was a brutal symbol of being cursed. Yet to me it is as precious as it is brutal and it is as beautiful as it was hideous. Through the Cross, you saved me from my sin and showed how much you loved me. Thank you! Please use my life in some small way to glorify you and your indescribable gift at Calvary. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Say not thou, I will recompense evil; [but] wait on the LORD, and he shall save thee.  Proverbs 20:22   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 25, 2011

Devotional:*
So when it was evening on that day, the first day of the week, and when the doors were shut where the disciples were, for fear of the Jews, Jesus came and stood in their midst and said to them, "Peace be with you."   John 20:19  (KJV)

"Overjoyed" would be an understatement! After having every dream shattered, now they share the unspeakable joy of seeing what was not possible and experiencing what was unthinkable. The power available to them is now unlimited and their future is without boundary. Jesus, their Teacher, is Lord of all and their future is in his hands.

PRAYER:
I praise you, O mighty God, for raising Jesus from the dead and for the assurance that I will one day be with you and with all those who love you. Thank you for doing what is not possible and giving me faith in what is unimaginable. Please use this power to conform my character to your will and to the example of Christ. In Christ Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For the upright will live in the land and the blameless will remain in it; But the wicked will be cut off from the land And the treacherous will be uprooted from it.  Proverbs 2:21-22   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 26, 2011

Devotional:*
As for me, I shall call upon God, And the LORD will save me.   Psalm 55:16-17  (KJV)

Wow, this Psalm of confidence in God suddenly has a much more powerful ring to it after remembering the resurrection of Christ! God does save us. God does listen to our voices. We can be sure he both hears and acts to bring salvation for us. The only question is whether we call out to God evening, morning and noon trusting in his response?

PRAYER:
Abba Father, I have burdens on my heart about things in my own life that need your grace and power. Please hear my voice and my heart as I share these concerns with you ... In addition, dear Father, please place your loving touch on the following people for whom I'm concerned ... Thank you for hearing me and saving me. In the name of my Savior, Jesus Christ, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
There is gold, and an abundance of jewels; But the lips of knowledge are a more precious thing.  Proverbs 20:15   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 27, 2011

Devotional:*
Beloved, I urge you as aliens and strangers to abstain from fleshly lusts which wage war against the soul.   1 Peter 2:11  (KJV)

This world is not our destination; it is our journey! There are many things here that can distract us from our goal and destroy our desire to complete our journey. These sinful desires actually are at war with us. But through the power of the Holy Spirit, we can say "NO!" and live with confidence and character before our world that is trapped in darkness and so desperately needs God's light.

PRAYER:
Forgive me, holy God, for my failure with sin. Empower me, almighty God, so that I may grow ever closer to your character and holiness. Help me, loving God, to live a holy life that is attractive to my friends, family, and neighbors, so they may come to glorify you by living your life, too. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Do not be wise in your own eyes; Fear the LORD and turn away from evil.  Proverbs 3:7   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 28, 2011

Devotional:*
Seek good and not evil, that you may live; And thus may the LORD God of hosts be with you, Just as you have said!   Amos 5:14  (KJV)

What do you seek out of today? Do you seek good? Or will you pursue evil by nursing a grudge, spreading some gossip, or feeding a lust? God longs to be with us, and he has promised to never leave us. But where God goes, his character, his righteousness, and his goodness are sure to follow!

PRAYER:
Good and loving Father, thank you for showing me what goodness looks like by sending Jesus. Thank you for filling me with your Spirit so I can produce your good spiritual fruit. Thank you for putting me within the Body of Christ, your people, so I can have opportunities to do good deeds for those in need of care. But deep down, Father, I recognize that you alone are truly good. Help me as I seek you, your character, and your goodness in my life. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A righteous man who walks in his integrity— How blessed are his sons after him.  Proverbs 20:7   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 29, 2011

Devotional:*
A Psalm of David. Hear my prayer, O LORD, Give ear to my supplications! Answer me in Your faithfulness, in Your righteousness!   Psalm 143:1  (KJV)

Some days are just plain tough! Those we care about are hurting. Our plans are falling through. Our prayers seem to bounce off the ceiling and fall at our feet. We cry out to God - sometimes in anger, sometimes in desperation, but especially for mercy. We need relief! We need hope! We need the Father to respond.

PRAYER:
Faithful and righteous God, loving Father, please come to my aide and bring me relief from my struggles with sin, with disease, with discouragement, with friends who are untrue, and with enemies who work for my humiliation and destruction. I need your help. I need your mercy. O, dear Father, I need to know your presence and power in my life today. In Jesus' sweet name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
My son, do not reject the discipline of the LORD Or loathe His reproof, For whom the LORD loves He reproves, Even as a father corrects the son in whom he delights.  Proverbs 3:11-12   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 30, 2011

Devotional:*
A Psalm of Asaph. The Mighty One, God, the LORD, has spoken, And summoned the earth from the rising of the sun to its setting.   Psalm 50:1  (KJV)

Some speak of Mother Nature, but the Scripture speaks of The Mighty One, God the LORD, who controls our universe and sustains our world. He speaks and they do his bidding. This is the LORD who listens to our prayers and who acts for our well-being. He is the God who sustained his people and sent Jesus to fulfill his promises. He is the God who will bring us home. We can have confidence in our future with him!

PRAYER:
Almighty God, Ruler of the Universe, you are incomparable. I cannot even begin to imagine your glory and power. Nevertheless, I know, God, that you are not only all powerful, but you are also near. Please be near some special friends for whom I pray today ...  In Jesus' mighty name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Wine is a mocker, strong drink a brawler, And whoever [fn]is intoxicated by it is not wise.  Proverbs 20:1   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Aug. 1, 2011

Devotional:*
As ye have therefore received Christ Jesus the Lord, [so] walk ye in him:   Colossians 2:6  (KJV)

"New and improved!" That's the key marketing tag to re-introduce an older product that has fallen out of the public perception. Make a few changes, then re-market the old product. Paul wants the Colossians to know that Jesus does not need to be "new and improved." Instead, they need to follow him as Lord just as they did when they first became Christians. That is our need, too. Our lives need to be rooted and nurtured in Christ Jesus as Lord, full of thankfulness for God's incredible gift of grace in his Son.

PRAYER:
Loving Father and Almighty God, thank you for the gift of your grace given to me in Jesus Christ. Forgive me when I get fascinated by what is simply new or when wanderlust hits and I want something novel. Please make my walk with Jesus fresh each day. Strengthen my appreciation that his lordship in my life will help me face the difficult circumstances along the way and greet the exciting new opportunities each day with joy, strength, hope, and power. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Go to the ant, thou sluggard; consider her ways, and be wise:  Proverbs 6:6   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Aug. 2, 2011

Devotional:*
Which are a shadow of things to come; but the body [is] of Christ.   Colossians 2:17  (KJV)

In the world of religious ideas, Paul reminds the Colossian Christians that while the shiny religions around them may sound good and may better fit their desired lifestyle, these religions are only a shadow of what God offers us in Jesus. In Jesus, we have reality: spiritual reality and human reality. God has become one of us in Jesus so we could be one with him. What is real is what we find in Jesus.

PRAYER:
Give me focus, O Lord, to follow your Son with all my heart. I know so many other religious ideas are out there, but I also know that only Jesus showed how much you love me by dying for me and saving me from sin and death. I want to not only trust him and follow him, but I also want my character to be conformed to his. In the name of the only true Savior, Jesus Christ, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
[There are] many devices in a man's heart; nevertheless the counsel of the LORD, that shall stand.  Proverbs 19:21   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 3, 2011

Devotional:*
Hate the evil, and love the good, and establish judgment in the gate: it may be that the LORD God of hosts will be gracious unto the remnant of Joseph.   Amos 5:15  (KJV)

While we teach our children that we must not hate people, we also must teach them to loathe injustice, evil, prejudice, and the mistreatment of the weak. Amos reminded Israel that God demands justice be administered fairly for both rich and poor, resident and alien. Their repeated refusals of God's will in these areas brought destruction upon their land despite their apparent affluence and power in Amos' day. 

PRAYER:
Holy God, I know you are furious at the injustice in so many lands and are enraged at the ethnic hatred setting our world ablaze. Please make your people, your Church, a place of justice, equity, compassion, love, racial healing, and hope. Please begin in my heart and with my hands to build this better world. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For whoso findeth me findeth life, and shall obtain favour of the LORD. But he that sinneth against me wrongeth his own soul: all they that hate me love death.  Proverbs 8:35-36   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 4, 2011

Devotional:*
Man is like to vanity: his days [are] as a shadow that passeth away.   Psalm 144:4  (KJV)

Time is so precious -- time with our families, our children, our parents, our friends, as well as our brothers and sisters in Christ. How do you invest your time? Where do you invest it? You know, it's really more valuable than the money we invest. Once it's gone, it can't be reclaimed. So as you begin each day, ask God that you will be able to "know the time," to see it for what it is and to use it for its greatest good. Time passes quickly, and like the shadows of early evening, it's not long before it is absorbed into the gathering darkness of night.

PRAYER:
Eternal God, please give me the wisdom to use the time given me today to do what is best, right, good, and profitable. I want to invest my time in what is truly enduring. Please help me use my time to influence and to bless all those with whom I interact so that they are brought closer to you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Death and life [are] in the power of the tongue: and they that love it shall eat the fruit thereof.  Proverbs 18:21   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Aug. 5, 2011

Devotional:*
Whereas ye know not what [shall be] on the morrow. For what [is] your life? It is even a vapour, that appeareth for a little time, and then vanisheth away.   James 4:14  (KJV)

"If the Lord wills!" Do you do short term and long range planning? I do. But my planning always has an invisible asterisk: "If Lord, this is your will and your timing." I don't know about you, but God has shown me time and again that if I will be open to him, his timing is always better than my planning. Does that mean I quit planning? Nope. I just plan with prayer, asking for wisdom and the Holy Spirit to help me find God's timing to know and do his will (James 1:5-6 & Ephesians 5:15-18). Life is too short to not plan with prayer and to not walk led by the Spirit!

PRAYER:
Not my will, Father, but yours be done this day, and all the days of my life. In Jesus' holy name I ask it. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The fear of the LORD [is] the beginning of wisdom: and the knowledge of the holy [is] understanding.  Proverbs 9:10   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Aug. 6, 2011

Devotional:*
Render therefore to all their dues: tribute to whom tribute [is due]; custom to whom custom; fear to whom fear; honour to whom honour.   Romans 13:7  (KJV)

Wouldn't it be nice for God to let us off the hook at tax time? But he is calling us to his character, to be good, honest, and holy. In a world that is fallen and needs redemption, we must learn to live in it as God's children, but not possessed by it. So we honor our responsibilities and commitments to others because in doing so, we honor our Father.

PRAYER:
Holy God, bless my government that it may more wisely use the taxes it collects from my fellow citizens and me. Please help me show respect and honor today, so that my obedience to your will may be personal and public, as well as private. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The eyes of the LORD [are] in every place, beholding the evil and the good.  Proverbs 15:3   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Aug. 8, 2011

Devotional:*
[[David's [Psalm] of praise.]] I will extol thee, my God, O king; and I will bless thy name for ever and ever. Every day will I bless thee; and I will praise thy name for ever and ever.   Psalm 145:1-2  (KJV)

The way we praise God forever, the way we honor our pledge to give him glory for all the days of our life, is really pretty simple: we do it today. As long as we praise God today, the forever takes care of itself. So as you commit to lift high the name of God and praise him for all eternity, remember the place it starts: praise God today from your heart -- not only in the things that you say, but also in the way that you live!

PRAYER:
Mighty God and loving Father, today I want to tell you how marvelous and wonderful I believe you to be. You are righteous, faithful, holy, and merciful. You are tender, loving, and yet magnificent in glory and incomparable in strength. You have redeemed me from my sin and given me hope beyond my own death. You have filled my life full of good people and have promised me a home with you. You, O God, are without peer and without rival. You are my King, my awesome and majestic Father. In Jesus' name I praise you, today and forever. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Slothfulness casteth into a deep sleep; and an idle soul shall suffer hunger.  Proverbs 19:15   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Aug. 9, 2011

Devotional:*
Rejoice in the Lord alway: [and] again I say, Rejoice. Let your moderation be known unto all men. The Lord [is] at hand.   Philippians 4:4-5  (KJV)

Because the Lord is near, we can rejoice and treat others with gentleness. He is near because he lives in us through his Spirit. He is near because his coming is at hand. He is near because when we gather with other believers, serve others who are in need, or share the Gospel with friends and people of other cultures, he has promised to be with us. There is nothing more infectious than a joyous and kind person. Because Jesus lives in us, works through us, and is coming for us, we can be both joyful and tender!

PRAYER:
Father, I am thrilled to know that I will never be alone. Thank you for sending Jesus to die for my sins. Thank you for sending Jesus to join me when I meet with other believers, when I serve others in Jesus' name, and when I share the Gospel. Please let the abiding joy I feel because of his presence be evident in the way I live and the way I serve others. In Jesus' precious name I pray.


*Wisdom:*
The LORD will not suffer the soul of the righteous to famish: but he casteth away the substance of the wicked.  Proverbs 10:3   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Aug. 10, 2011

Devotional:*
The LORD executeth righteousness and judgment for all that are oppressed.   Psalm 103:6  (KJV)

There are times in our world history when this promise of God seems like a mirage in the face of brutal governments, racial hatred, and human injustice. But over time, brutal governments are smashed. Despots go to their graves. Moral indignation replaces complacency. As Kingdom people, don't you think we are called to model the ethics and values of God's will? So let's renew the prayer Jesus taught us: "Your will be done, on earth as it is in heaven!" And let's also demonstrate God's will in our families, friendships, and churches!

PRAYER:
Holy and righteous God, I know you are even more repulsed than we are by the inhumanity that stains our world and crushes precious and innocent peoples. Please, Father, show your will and discipline those nations that are ruthless in their injustice. Convict us, your people, that we as individuals and as congregations must be places of reconciliation, justice, healing, and hope. Use me, along with my brothers and sisters in our congregation to show your righteousness and your justice toward those in our community who need freedom from oppression and who need someone to help stand up for justice in every area of life. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Whoso loveth instruction loveth knowledge: but he that hateth reproof [is] brutish.  Proverbs 12:1   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Aug. 11, 2011

Devotional:*
But let judgment run down as waters, and righteousness as a mighty stream.   Amos 5:24  (KJV)

While many attribute this quote to Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr., it was originally uttered by Amos, God's spokesman over 2600 years earlier than Dr. King quoted it. God wanted his people to know that their religious pilgrimages, their sacrificial offerings, and their songs meant nothing to him if they were not backed up by a life of compassion, character, and concern. Northern Israel did not believe Amos and did not repent. Not too many years later, they were utterly destroyed because God found their hypocrisy, injustice, and abuse of the weak reprehensible. But we live now, and these words are just as powerful and clear as they were then! What will our response be?

PRAYER:
Almighty God, many of your children are ashamed today at the unrighteousness in our world and in our nations. Please use us to lead a rebirth of character. And Father, as we seek to live holy lives, please keep our eyes not only on your character, but also on your compassion, mercy, tenderness, and grace so we may share those same qualities with those who need to know your love and receive your salvation. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Better [is] the poor that walketh in his integrity, than [he that is] perverse in his lips, and is a fool.  Proverbs 19:1   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Aug. 12, 2011

Devotional:*
Great [is] the LORD, and greatly to be praised; and his greatness [is] unsearchable. One generation shall praise thy works to another, and shall declare thy mighty acts.   Psalm 145:3-4  (KJV)

What we know about God is confined to our small brains, our limited experiences, our willingness to read about the LORD's great deeds in Scripture, and our hearing of his incredible work through the lives of older Christians. There is nothing quite like listening to older, grace-filled brothers and sisters in Christ who know our Lord and his power through worship, obedience, and experience.

PRAYER:
God Almighty, by your grace I call you Abba Father. Your majesty is beyond my ability to comprehend and your power is beyond my ability to grasp. What I do know, dear Father, and what I do understand, Almighty God, bring me to my knees in humble adoration and reverent appreciation. Thank you for your love, your mercy, and your grace that make your majesty approachable and my mortality redeemable. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He becometh poor that dealeth [with] a slack hand: but the hand of the diligent maketh rich.  Proverbs 10:4   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Aug. 13, 2011

Devotional:*
As we have therefore opportunity, let us do good unto all [men], especially unto them who are of the household of faith.   Galatians 6:10  (KJV)

We are to be a people who do good deeds! When God gives us the opportunity, let's take it! Unlike those in the world looking to get ahead, to get even with someone, or to get out of difficult situations, let's look for opportunities to do good!

PRAYER:
Only you are truly good, Father, but I pray that some of that goodness may be seen in me and in your Church as we serve you today, this week, and until the time the Savior returns for us in glory. Help us to be aware of and to look for the opportunities that you give us to do good to and for others. In Jesus' mighty name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A man shall be commended according to his wisdom: but he that is of a perverse heart shall be despised.  Proverbs 12:8   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Aug. 15, 2011

Devotional:*
[[To the chief Musician for the sons of Korah, A Song upon Alamoth.]] God [is] our refuge and strength, a very present help in trouble. Therefore will not we fear, though the earth be removed, and though the mountains be carried into the midst of the sea;   Psalm 46:1-2  (KJV)

God is not only our protector, he is also our helper. Even when our world seems to be crashing around us, he is there. He will deliver us from death or deliver us through death. He will deliver us from evil or he will deliver us to overcome evil. Our task is to trust that in the midst of our earthquakes and tidal waves we are not alone or abandoned.

PRAYER:
Holy God, I pray for those today who are in the middle of life's earthquakes. You know those for whom I am concerned. You know I care about their struggles which are too big for me to mitigate and too painful for me to truly bring comfort. I ask you now to bless them, be with them, and please deliver them quickly. You are our only true hope and Jesus is our only sure redeemer. In the name of the Lord Jesus Christ I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The words of a talebearer [are] as wounds, and they go down into the innermost parts of the belly.  Proverbs 18:8   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Aug. 16, 2011

Devotional:*
Praise ye the LORD. Praise the LORD, O my soul. While I live will I praise the LORD: I will sing praises unto my God while I have any being.   Psalm 146:1-2  (KJV)

"Hallelujah!" This is a hallelujah Psalm! "Praise the LORD" is our translation for "Hallelujah!" I love the dimensions of praise given in this Psalm: my soul, all my life, and as long as live.
That is pretty all-encompassing. Our lives are to be a "holy praise" to the LORD as long as we have life! So how's your praise? Only been letting it out at church? Hmmm, maybe it's time to let the rest of your life have a few hallelujahs!

PRAYER:
I praise you, God of Israel and God of the Covenant, for your mighty work bringing salvation through Israel to all nations through Jesus Christ. My heart praises you for your joy and comfort, my head praises you for all your wondrous creation, and my soul praises you for your abiding presence through the Holy Spirit. Please hear my life, my heart, and my voice as they all cry, "Hallelujah!" to you, who alone are God! In the name of the Messiah Jesus, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Hatred stirreth up strifes: but love covereth all sins.  Proverbs 10:12   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Aug. 17, 2011

Devotional:*
But godliness with contentment is great gain.   1 Timothy 6:6  (KJV)

What determines our financial worth? Do we compute it in terms of dollars, or possessions, or investments? Paul reminded Timothy that ultimate gain, the gain of inestimable value, is really determined by a very simple formula: net worth = (godly character) X (contentment). What would happen if we recognized the truly wealthy as those who were godly in their character and contented with their blessings in life? 

PRAYER:
O LORD God, the one from whom every blessing flows, readjust my values from the greed of this world to a holy set of financial convictions. Conform my character to the godliness that Jesus demonstrated in his daily life. Teach me the contentment that can be found only in you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A wrathful man stirreth up strife: but [he that is] slow to anger appeaseth strife.  Proverbs 15:18   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Aug. 18, 2011

Devotional:*
Then they that gladly received his word were baptized: and the same day there were added [unto them] about three thousand souls.   Acts 2:41  (KJV)

Wow! Wouldn't it be great to see 3,000 added to God's people in church this Sunday or any day? Those who accepted Peter's message at Pentecost were baptized and the early church started with an incredible bang. Earlier that day, only a small group of Jesus' followers had met to pray just as they had done for several days since Jesus' ascension. As night falls in Jerusalem, the number has jumped to over 3,000! Acts 2 stands as a hallmark passage showing us the message of salvation, what the response of open hearts will be, and how the Holy Spirit uses this simple message to bring seeking hearts to salvation and community. Why don't you read Acts 2 today? Jot down what Peter says about Jesus. Notice what Peter tells the people to do to be saved. The Gospel is still just as simple, so let's not only study it; let's share it, praying for God to bring revival to our times and to our broken land!

PRAYER:
Holy and Most High God, please breathe your Holy Spirit out upon us and bring true revival today to our churches and salvation for thousands who are lost. I pray this in Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The name of the LORD [is] a strong tower: the righteous runneth into it, and is safe.  Proverbs 18:10   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Aug. 19, 2011

Devotional:*
Thou hast seen [it]; for thou beholdest mischief and spite, to requite [it] with thy hand: the poor committeth himself unto thee; thou art the helper of the fatherless.   Psalm 10:14  (KJV)

Just as God saw the plight of the Israelites in Egypt and heard their cries for help, he still sees and hears today. But now, he hears not only because he is omnipotent; he hears also because of the intercession of his Son and our Savior, Jesus. Jesus has been here. Jesus has faced the specter of death and the pain of torture and ridicule. Jesus means God not only hears our cries for help; he also feels the agony with us. That is why he came. He is our assurance that God feels, cares, acts, and ultimately saves. 

PRAYER:
God, Father and Savior, please be with those who are bearing the incredible weight of agony and pain. Some of these I know and pray for personally. Others I do not know, but they still need your comfort, strength, and grace to sustain them in their days of agony and grief. Please bless them with clear evidence of your care. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
In the lips of him that hath understanding wisdom is found: but a rod [is] for the back of him that is void of understanding.  Proverbs 10:13   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Aug. 20, 2011

Devotional:*
If any man among you seem to be religious, and bridleth not his tongue, but deceiveth his own heart, this man's religion [is] vain.   James 1:26  (KJV)

"It's no big deal!" That's the whine of a believer rationalizing vulgar, inappropriate, or hurtful speech. However, a friend confessed to me a long time ago, "Our moral plunge in the office began when we let our language slip. It didn't seem like that big a deal at the time, but what it led to was disastrous." Religion that is not reflected in everyday speech is empty and hollow. So let's use our speech to bless and encourage, not to curse, slander, or gossip.

PRAYER:
Holy and incomparable God, please forgive me for not using my speech redemptively. Forgive me for the times I've used my words to wound another or in ways that dishonor you and your holy claim on my life. Use my words today, and every day, to bless, encourage, and comfort so others may know your grace through me. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He that hath knowledge spareth his words: [and] a man of understanding is of an excellent spirit.  Proverbs 17:27   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Aug. 22, 2011

Devotional:*
Pure religion and undefiled before God and the Father is this, To visit the fatherless and widows in their affliction, [and] to keep himself unspotted from the world.   James 1:27  (KJV)

James reminds us how important our "talk" is. He reminds us about our walk. True religion is not all talk. We must live and love as Christ did. Caring for widows, orphans, and others who are forgotten and overlooked while we are keeping ourselves holy to God is what "Christ living" is all about. 

PRAYER:
Loving God, give me eyes to see the people who need your blessing. Please lead me to the folks in our church, our neighborhood, and our work or school who feel forgotten and overlooked. Help me to not only see them, but to include them so they can know the love that you have for them! In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He that trusteth in his riches shall fall: but the righteous shall flourish as a branch.  Proverbs 11:28   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Aug. 23, 2011

Devotional:*
Arise, O LORD; O God, lift up thine hand: forget not the humble.   Psalm 10:12  (KJV)

We are very much aware that we live in a broken world. Unfortunately, our broken world is also filled with broken people. In days of pain and anguish, in days when those who hurt know their helplessness, we have no other source than God to whom we can turn. The LORD, the covenant God of Israel, who kept his promises, preserved his people and produced his Messiah, is also the God who stands by us. In the short run, there are moments when he appears to not be watching or listening or caring. What do we do in those moments? Pretend we don't have our feelings and doubts? No, we honestly cry out to our LORD who has redeemed, saved, and liberated in the past and call on him to do the same in our day!

PRAYER:
God of hope, do not be far from us in days that are dark and menacing. Restore to us the joy of living and the hope of good things; give us comfort in our times of pain and anguish. Lift up your hand and act to bring repentance and renewal to our time, our families, our culture, and your Church as you have done in the past. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The beginning of strife [is as] when one letteth out water: therefore leave off contention, before it be meddled with.  Proverbs 17:14   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Aug. 24, 2011

Devotional:*
But my God shall supply all your need according to his riches in glory by Christ Jesus.   Philippians 4:19  (KJV)

Paul gives the Philippians this promise only after he has emphasized to them that he had found the Lord's grace sufficient in good times and tough times, in times of plenty and in times of lack. The key to this promise is not just God's provision, but also our trust in him to satisfy what we most need in Christ Jesus. When our hearts yearn to be full of him, to be pleasing to him, to be blessed by his presence, to be given the assurance of life beyond death, surely we can rely on his supplying everything we truly need!

PRAYER:
Give me eyes to see, O God, all the many wonderful ways you are providing for me and graciously providing the abundance you have poured into my life. I confess that my vision is shortsighted and narrow. I need to see the panoramic view of your graciousness. Yet the "little" part of your blessings that I am able to recognize is lavish, gracious, and fulfilling. I know you have blessed me with many more things that I do not see. Thank you for being so generous! In Jesus' name! Amen.


*Wisdom:*
In the multitude of words there wanteth not sin: but he that refraineth his lips [is] wise.  Proverbs 10:19   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Aug. 25, 2011

Devotional:*
We give thanks to God always for you all, making mention of you in our prayers;   1 Thessalonians 1:2  (KJV)

Why is it so hard to share with others that we have thanked God for bringing them into our lives? God let his Son Jesus know his love and approval. Remember his words at Jesus' baptism and transfiguration? "This is my Son, whom I love ...." The apostle Paul also let the struggling churches he started know that he was praying for them regularly (cf. Philippians 1:3). It's a great blessing to thank God for someone special in our lives. It's a double blessing to let those people know we've thanked God for their being in our lives. Let's commit to be a "double blessing" people today!

PRAYER:
Gracious Father, you have blessed me in so many ways! Today, however, I'm especially aware of the many incredible ways you have blessed me through other people. I want to thank you now for the following wonderful Christian people you have placed in my life ... (put the names of special people in here and then be sure and let them know you've thanked God for them). Please guard and strengthen them and use them to bless others as they have blessed me. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Every one [that is] proud in heart [is] an abomination to the LORD: [though] hand [join] in hand, he shall not be unpunished.  Proverbs 16:5   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Aug. 26, 2011

Devotional:*
And how shall they preach, except they be sent? as it is written, How beautiful are the feet of them that preach the gospel of peace, and bring glad tidings of good things!   Romans 10:15  (KJV)

How beautiful are your feet? People with beautiful feet are either "sending folks" or they are "going folks" who share the good news of salvation in Jesus Christ. Which are you? If we're not one of those two options, we're Christians with ugly feet. Now would anybody want that to be said of him or her? So let's make a partnership agreement with other believers by either going and asking for their support and help, or by helping and supporting others while they are going!

PRAYER:
Almighty God of the nations, I know it pains your heart to see so many people in our world today that do not even know the name of your Son, much less trust in him as their Lord. Through your Holy Spirit, stir in us the desire to have beautiful feet just like our brothers and sisters had in those early chapters of the book of Acts. May the Gospel spread in our day as it did in theirs! In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
[As] a jewel of gold in a swine's snout, [so is] a fair woman which is without discretion.  Proverbs 11:22   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Aug. 27, 2011

Devotional:*
The Lord is not slack concerning his promise, as some men count slackness; but is longsuffering to us-ward, not willing that any should perish, but that all should come to repentance.   
2 Peter 3:9  (KJV)

Far from being a vindictive God looking for some reason to condemn us, God wants all people, of all races and languages, to come to know him, to turn to him in repentance, and follow his Son as Lord and Savior. That's why Jesus came (cf. John 3:16)! That's why Jesus' return has not yet happened. So if our desire is to do the LORD's will and please him in what we do, shouldn't we be doing something to bring all the people of the world to a knowledge of simple truth about Jesus? Shouldn't we do everything we can to help them know his grace and call them to repent and follow Jesus as Lord?

PRAYER:
Righteous and loving Father, please help me as I try to share my faith with friends. Please give me the courage, wisdom, and timing to know when and how to reach outside my comfort zone to share the Gospel with others. Please bless all efforts to lead the lost to repentance and to help them follow Jesus as Lord. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The fining pot [is] for silver, and the furnace for gold: but the LORD trieth the hearts.  Proverbs 17:3   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Aug. 29, 2011

Devotional:*
Bring forth therefore fruits worthy of repentance, and begin not to say within yourselves, We have Abraham to [our] father: for I say unto you, That God is able of these stones to raise up children unto Abraham.   Luke 3:8  (KJV)

Grace is given to us as a free gift. It cannot be earned or merited. But salvation that does not move us out of our self-destructive and rebellious ways is counterfeit. Repentance is a life change. It is a realization that we have been going the wrong way on a one-way street. It is an acknowledgement that trying to guide our own lives is always going to end in disappointment, disaster, and death without Jesus being Lord of both our lips and our lives. We know that God's grace is marvelous, but let's also learn that his will is gracious. As we do, we will change our behavior to reflect the character of the Father who sent his Son to be the atoning sacrifice for our sins!

PRAYER:
Loving and merciful God, I realize that you saved me from my past sins and also want to save me from the consequences of future sins by calling me to obedience. Please help me as I turn my life over to your will. Please strengthen me with your Spirit so that I may resist temptation and reflect your holiness. Bring to life in me the fruit that reflects your salvation and your character in me. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The fear of the LORD prolongeth days: but the years of the wicked shall be shortened.  Proverbs 10:27   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Aug. 30, 2011

Devotional:*
Cast away from you all your transgressions, whereby ye have transgressed; and make you a new heart and a new spirit: for why will ye die, O house of Israel? For I have no pleasure in the death of him that dieth, saith the Lord GOD: wherefore turn [yourselves], and live ye.  Ezekiel 18:31-32  (KJV)

God reminds us to turn away from our own self-seeking ways. He calls us to turn to him with a willingness to obey his will. If we refuse, we must know that we are walking the road that leads to death. God longs to do the work of rebirth and renewal, but he asks us to turn from our destructive ways and offer our hearts to him to be made new by his Holy Spirit. Repentance is to turn off the road leading to destruction and onto the road that leads to the Father's house, the place of life.

PRAYER:
Please forgive me, O mighty God, for trying to rule and govern my own life. I confess that I've made a mess of things when I haven't obeyed your Word and when I have rebelled against your will. I want to turn my heart and life completely over to you. I want to obey your will and to live for your glory. Thank you for your forgiveness and strength as I seek to find life in you. In the name of the Savior Jesus, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The fear of the LORD [is] the instruction of wisdom; and before honour [is] humility.  Proverbs 15:33   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Aug. 31, 2011

Devotional:*
And he is the propitiation for our sins: and not for ours only, but also for [the sins of] the whole world.   1 John 2:2  (KJV)

Psst! I've got a great secret. Jesus died to set you free from the guilt and punishment of your own sins. Psst #2! He didn't do it just for you; he did it for everyone else, too! Spread the word.

PRAYER:
I am humbled to the point of silence, Almighty God and Heavenly Father, that you would take your most precious gift and offer it for something as ugly and horrid as my sins. I can think of no way to repay you, but I want to thank you by sharing this good news with everyone else for whom you've made this sacrifice. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A false balance [is] abomination to the LORD: but a just weight [is] his delight.  Proverbs 11:1   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Sept. 1, 2011

Devotional:*
Bless the LORD, O my soul, and forget not all his benefits: Who forgiveth all thine iniquities; who healeth all thy diseases;   Psalm 103:2-3  (KJV)

Our God is an awesome God. He not only defines and defeats sin; he delivers us from the consequences of sin by forgiving our sins and purifying us. True healing means more than just curing a sick body -- and we praise God for the times he has done that in our lives. No, true healing means to forgive and deliver us from what breaks our spirits and makes our souls and bodies unhealthy. Only God offers this "benefit" as part of his retirement package!

PRAYER:
How can I sufficiently praise you, Abba Father, for your mercy and grace that has forgiven, pardoned, and cleansed me of my sin. Help me never to forget the joy of being forgiven and included in your family. Thank you for your salvation. In Jesus' name I praise you. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Better [is] a dry morsel, and quietness therewith, than an house full of sacrifices [with] strife.  Proverbs 17:1   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Sept. 2, 2011

Devotional:*
I will praise thee, O LORD, among the people: and I will sing praises unto thee among the nations.   Psalm 108:3  (KJV)

Songs go where evangelism, witnessing, and planned outreach sometimes cannot go. Songs tell a story, offer praise, and deliver truth in a package that opens the heart and stirs the emotions. Songs give life to the soul and stir something primal, buried deep inside by God. When you are around friends you are trying to reach with the Gospel, listen for the kind of music they like. Then when the time is right, point them to songs that share the message of the Gospel with a melody and beat that can stir their hearts. God wants us to praise him, not just in our sanctuaries and churches, but with our friends and across cultures. He wants us to sing in ways that help other people know the "heart song" of our Redeemer's love.

PRAYER:
Almighty God and righteous Father, thank you so much for the gift of song. Thank you for lyricists that capture the mood of our hearts and the word of your grace and help move others closer to faith. Please bless all those involved in bringing Christian songs to the public and making your Word more understandable to the masses. Empower singing in your Church, and help us to sing of your salvation in ways that reach all peoples on the earth. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A man shall be satisfied with good by the fruit of [his] mouth: and the recompence of a man's hands shall be rendered unto him.  Proverbs 12:14   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Sept. 3, 2011

Devotional:*
And ye became followers of us, and of the Lord, having received the word in much affliction, with joy of the Holy Ghost: So that ye were ensamples to all that believe in Macedonia and Achaia.   1 Thessalonians 1:6-7  (KJV)

The cycle of faithfulness is illustrated in this passage. The Lord is our great example. People of faith model the Lord's character and passion to us. We then live that life of faith as an example to others. In other words, the Gospel is more than words! The Gospel is the good news of Jesus taking root in the life of a person until the fruit it bears is enough of an example of the Lord that someone else sees it and begins to live it, too! The Gospel is both caught and taught!

PRAYER:
Holy God, thank you for making your character known both in Scripture and in human flesh through Jesus. Through your Holy Spirit, I ask that you form in me the character of Christ so that others may see Jesus in my example and live for him. In the precious name of the Savior Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The lot is cast into the lap; but the whole disposing thereof [is] of the LORD.  Proverbs 16:33   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Sept. 5, 2011

Devotional:*
And that from a child thou hast known the holy scriptures, which are able to make thee wise unto salvation through faith which is in Christ Jesus.  2 Timothy 3:15  (KJV)

From infancy! If you had a godly mom that brought you into the world surrounded by faith in Jesus, stories from the Bible, and lullabies of faith, then praise God and thank her. If you didn't, then make a commitment that your children and your grandchildren will be given this head start in life. Yes, personal faith will be won in adolescence or adulthood, but beginning in infancy is such a blessing. To fill a child's world with love and hope and promise because of Jesus is the greatest gift a parent can give!

PRAYER:
Holy and attentive Father, I thank you for the incredible gift of believing parents. I pray that more of us who do believe will be active in sharing our faith with our children. Please make my family and my life a place where children and grandchildren can find it easy to believe and safe to rejoice in Jesus. In his precious name I praise and thank you. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The fear of the LORD [is] a fountain of life, to depart from the snares of death.  Proverbs 14:27   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Sept. 6, 2011

Devotional:*
A wicked man hardeneth his face: but [as for] the upright, he directeth his way.  Proverbs 21:29  (KJV)

When we harbor wickedness in our hearts, there are all sorts of "fronts" we have to keep up so people won't know the truth about us. But if righteousness is our aim, we'll try to live up to that goal with honesty. When we blow it, we'll be honest and ask forgiveness, learning from our mistakes. We won't put up a facade. We know that even though we're flawed, God is not through working on us yet!

PRAYER:
Thank you, Almighty God, for the many times you have forgiven me. I'm sorry for the times I've tried to hide my sin from others and from you. I want to live an honest, upright life, bringing glory to you in what I do, what I say, and how I treat others. Please grant me this grace with increasing measure day by day. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
[He that is] slow to anger [is] better than the mighty; and he that ruleth his spirit than he that taketh a city.  Proverbs 16:32   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Sept. 7, 2011

Devotional:*
Finally, brethren, pray for us, that the word of the Lord may have [free] course, and be glorified, even as [it is] with you:  2 Thessalonians 3:1  (KJV)

What can you do to help the spread of the Gospel and help increase the number of those who are saved each day? Well, there are many things: put in a good word for Jesus, share your faith with a friend, go on a mission trip, send financial support to a missionary, and many others. But one of the most important things you can do is to pray! Pray for missionaries and preachers and those who minister and share the Word of God and the grace of Jesus through the Internet, radio, television, and print. Pray for the message to spread rapidly and pray for it to grow in power and influence.

PRAYER:
Loving Shepherd, I know you agonize over those who are lost. I pray that you will empower missionaries worldwide to speak the truth of the Gospel with boldness. I pray that you touch the hearts of those who hear so they will experience your salvation. Use me in whatever way you choose to be a part of the spreading of your salvation. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Evil pursueth sinners: but to the righteous good shall be repayed.  Proverbs 13:21   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Sept. 8, 2011

Devotional:*
Set a watch, O LORD, before my mouth; keep the door of my lips.  Psalm 141:3  (KJV)

How important is our speech? Jesus said it revealed what was going on in our hearts. Proverbs repeatedly tells us that our words can wound or heal. The apostle Paul tells us to speak only what will benefit those who hear us. In light of these Scriptures, this prayer of David is very appropriate. Only God can help us tame the tongue and use its power to bless. Let's invite him into our world of speech and ask him to take control of it as he does our hearts!

PRAYER:
Most holy and righteous Father, I don't want my language to ever betray you or wound your children. Please help me redeem my speech and use it to glorify you, bless your children, and speak of salvation to those who do not know your Son. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Pleasant words [are as] an honeycomb, sweet to the soul, and health to the bones.  Proverbs 16:24   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Sept. 9, 2011

Devotional:*
Incline not my heart to [any] evil thing, to practise wicked works with men that work iniquity: and let me not eat of their dainties.  Psalm 141:4

How important is it for you to be pure? How important is it for you to be righteous? For David, who had experienced the elation of sharing an intimate holy relationship with God and the utter pain of miserably failing God, guarding his heart was of ultimate importance. He didn't want to have any part of evil. He didn't want to be attracted to it. He didn't want to be a part of those who committed vile deeds. He didn't even want to take part in the luxuries and feasts. What are we willing to ask God to withhold from us to keep us from evil?

PRAYER:
Father, don't let me be tempted by what is vile, hideous, or evil. Give me a holy revulsion for what is false and deceptive. Give me clarity of sight and purity of heart to be able to see evil and the things associated with it so that I can stay far away from the tempter's snare and the things that would soil your holy name. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A talebearer revealeth secrets: but he that is of a faithful spirit concealeth the matter.  Proverbs 11:13   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Sept. 10, 2011

Devotional:*
For the Son of man is come to seek and to save that which was lost.  Luke 19:10  (KJV)

Jesus came so that the last could be first, the sick could be healed, the sinners could be saved, and the lost could be found. That was his purpose: to fix that which was broken -- not just us, but our world, our humanity, and all that goes with it. So how can we wear the name of Jesus and not live with his passion and purpose toward what we see lost in our world? 

PRAYER:
O loving Father and Almighty God, please stir a holy passion in your people, and especially in me, so that we may more nearly reflect Jesus' purpose in our lives, our families, and our churches. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He that keepeth his mouth keepeth his life: [but] he that openeth wide his lips shall have destruction.  Proverbs 13:3   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Sept. 12, 2011

Devotional:*
Withhold not good from them to whom it is due, when it is in the power of thine hand to do [it].  Proverbs 3:27  (KJV)

Rather than "looking out for" only "number 1," we are to look out for those deserving of good -- whether that be help, aide, praise, love, affection, attention -- and to act decisively to give them what they need and deserve. We are to be a people, as Paul tells us, who Jesus saved so we would be "eager to do good deeds" (Titus 2:14). 

PRAYER:
Father, forgive me for my selfishness. I so often notice only my needs or what I think I deserve. There are so many good and deserving people you have placed in my life who have blessed me.
Use your Spirit to open my eyes and my heart to see those around me whom I can bless, and give me the courage to act in ways that glorify you and are a blessing to others. In Jesus' name I pray.
Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Better [it is to be] of an humble spirit with the lowly, than to divide the spoil with the proud.  Proverbs 16:19   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Sept. 13, 2011

Devotional:*
But whoso hath this world's good, and seeth his brother have need, and shutteth up his bowels [of compassion] from him, how dwelleth the love of God in him?  1 John 3:17

I love the Bible because it is so gritty with the realities of real life. In the previous verse, John told these churches that they should be willing to lay down their lives for each other. That's pretty good in theory, especially when you don't think it will ever be necessary. But this verse makes the application of that principle an every day reality: If there is somebody in your church in need, then be moved to help them -- that's what laying down your life is all about!

PRAYER:
Use me, holy and righteous Father, to be your hands and heart in helping those around me. Give me the generosity and the patience it takes to be a blessing to those in need who are a part of my church family, and also those who have not yet come to know Jesus as Lord. In the name of Jesus Christ I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Even in laughter the heart is sorrowful; and the end of that mirth [is] heaviness.  Proverbs 14:13   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Sept. 14, 2011

Devotional:*
Always in every prayer of mine for you all making request with joy, For your fellowship in the gospel from the first day until now;  Philippians 1:4-5  (KJV)

Paul prayed with joy because the Philippians were partners with him, not just supporters. Through their financial help, prayers, and interest in his work, they truly shared in his ministry. They were partners! Let's get interested in our congregations' missions. Let's pray and contribute to missions and get to know our missionaries. Let's get to know our missionary partners all over the world!

PRAYER:
Father in heaven, I pray that your will be done on earth as it is in heaven. Please bless and empower the spread of your Kingdom. Protect and strengthen those with whom our church is partnered wherever they may be. Bless them with greater resources, maturity, and character. Help me to recognize and to do the things that I can do to support and encourage them. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Surely he scorneth the scorners: but he giveth grace unto the lowly.  Proverbs 3:34   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Sept. 15, 2011

Devotional:*
Help us, O God of our salvation, for the glory of thy name: and deliver us, and purge away our sins, for thy name's sake.  Psalm 79:9  (KJV)

I am sure at times that God gets disgusted with our behavior and our lack of seeking after him. I'm sure there are moments when he acts to bless us only because we are his people and we wear his name. But when we cry out, confessing our sins and shortcomings, he is still our Savior. Even when we are not what we should be, God can act out of compassion and preserve the glory of his name.

PRAYER:
Holy and righteous God, our Savior and Abba Father, please forgive us for our sins, rebellion, failures, and duplicity. Deliver us, not just from the consequences of our sin, but also from the mediocrity that permeates our commitment to you. Set fire to your holy zeal in us to seek your glory and the glory of your name. You alone, O God, are our Savior! In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Happy [is] the man [that] findeth wisdom, and the man [that] getteth understanding. For the merchandise of it [is] better than the merchandise of silver, and the gain thereof than fine gold. She [is] more precious than rubies: and all the things thou canst desire are not to be compared unto her.  Proverbs 3:13-15   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Sept. 16, 2011

Devotional:*
But ye shall receive power, after that the Holy Ghost is come upon you: and ye shall be witnesses unto me both in Jerusalem, and in all Judaea, and in Samaria, and unto the uttermost part of the earth.  Acts 1:8  (KJV)

Sometimes the most profound truths are very simple. The power to reach the world for Christ involves God's might through the Holy Spirit, God's plan of beginning where we are and reaching out to the world, and our willingness to tell others what God has done for us in Jesus.

PRAYER:
Father of all people, fill us with your powerful Holy Spirit, enable us to be effective in sharing our faith, and motivate us to reach our city, our region, and our world with the Gospel. I still believe, Father, that you desire to do in our day what happened long ago. Make your Name great. Exalt your holiness in the eyes of all people. Use me and the rest of your people to accomplish your will of reaching all nations with the Gospel of grace. In the name of the Lord Jesus Christ I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The wicked flee when no man pursueth: but the righteous are bold as a lion.  Proverbs 28:1   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Sept. 17, 2011

Devotional:*
Preaching the kingdom of God, and teaching those things which concern the Lord Jesus Christ, with all confidence, no man forbidding him.  Acts 28:31  (KJV)

So often, we give excuses why we can't do evangelism. Throughout his life, Paul shows us how lame our excuses really are! He is under house arrest and having to support himself, yet he still manages to get the Gospel out to the lost! 

PRAYER:
Loving and Almighty God, forgive my excuses and my fear. Please make me bold to share your saving truth in the Gospel. May all who know me also come to know more about Jesus through me! In his precious name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The beginning of strife [is as] when one letteth out water: therefore leave off contention, before it be meddled with.  Proverbs 17:14   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Sept. 19, 2011

Devotional:*
A bruised reed shall he not break, and the smoking flax shall he not quench: he shall bring forth judgment unto truth. He shall not fail nor be discouraged, till he have set judgment in the earth: and the isles shall wait for his law.  Isaiah 42:3-4  (KJV)

God will not falter! In a world where justice so seldom prevails, God is our only real assurance that justice will ultimately triumph. The hope for all lands and all peoples is for Jesus to return and bring with him God's truth and justice. Maranatha, come O Lord!

PRAYER:
Righteous and merciful Father, I am sick of the corruption in our world and the injustice done to good, but powerless, people. Please send Jesus back soon and bring with him the righteous and just rule of your Kingdom. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The highway of the upright [is] to depart from evil: he that keepeth his way preserveth his soul.  Proverbs 16:17   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Sept. 20, 2011

Devotional:*
Wherefore [is there] a price in the hand of a fool to get wisdom, seeing [he hath] no heart [to it]?  Proverbs 17:16  (KJV)

What do you value more, money or wisdom? Look closely at our verse. Money without wisdom is really worthless. It will not be put to good use and will soon evaporate in the hands of one who is foolish. Like Solomon, rather than pursuing riches or fame, let's pursue godly wisdom and the other things will take care of themselves.

PRAYER:
Eternal God and wise Father, please give me the wisdom to know what is most important for me to pursue with my time, efforts, and money. Please bless me with your holy wisdom, so that I may invest my life in what is truly meaningful and live to your glory. In Jesus' name I pray, Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The wicked worketh a deceitful work: but to him that soweth righteousness [shall be] a sure reward.  Proverbs 11:18   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Sept. 21, 2011

Devotional:*
O LORD, thou [art] my God; I will exalt thee, I will praise thy name; for thou hast done wonderful [things; thy] counsels of old [are] faithfulness [and] truth.  Isaiah 25:1  (KJV)

While there are many things for which we can praise God, one of the most significant is his faithfulness to do what he has planned and promised. While many of us are big dreamers and schemers, only God can accomplish the marvelous plans that he alone can make! 

PRAYER:
Amazing and awesome God, thank you for planning a world so full of variety and beauty. Thank you for your amazing and wonderful works. Thank you for having a plan of salvation for us even before the creation of the world. Please help me be more diligent and disciplined in the plans I make to honor you and bring you glory. In Jesus' name I praise you. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He that trusteth in his own heart is a fool: but whoso walketh wisely, he shall be delivered.  Proverbs 28:26   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Sept. 22, 2011

Devotional:*
But none of these things move me, neither count I my life dear unto myself, so that I might finish my course with joy, and the ministry, which I have received of the Lord Jesus, to testify the gospel of the grace of God.  Acts 20:24  (KJV)

How important is grace? Paul said that God's grace and telling others about that grace were more important than his own life! In fact, sharing God's grace with others no matter the cost was Paul's life!

PRAYER:
Almighty God, Holy Father, thank you for your lavish grace demonstrated and fully expressed in sending Jesus to die for me. As your child, and in thanks to your sacrificial gift, I pledge to you my life, my love, and my all. Through Jesus. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A fool uttereth all his mind: but a wise [man] keepeth it in till afterwards.  Proverbs 29:11   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Sept. 23, 2011

Devotional:*
I the LORD have called thee in righteousness, and will hold thine hand, and will keep thee, and give thee for a covenant of the people, for a light of the Gentiles;  Isaiah 42:6  (KJV)

God chose the Israelites to be his special nation. This wasn't because they were better or brighter than other nations. No, God chose them because of his love for Abraham and so he could bless all nations of the earth through his chosen people.

PRAYER:
Father, I know you have blessed me with your salvation because of your great mercy, grace, and kindness. In turn, please empower me as I try to share your great blessings with others. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Whoso walketh uprightly shall be saved: but [he that is] perverse [in his] ways shall fall at once.  Proverbs 28:18   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Sept. 24, 2011

Devotional:*
And Aaron shall bear the names of the children of Israel in the breastplate of judgment upon his heart, when he goeth in unto the holy [place], for a memorial before the LORD continually.  Exodus 28:29  (KJV)

In a symbolic way, the Priest had all the people of Israel "on his heart when he entered the Holy place." Jesus, our ultimate Priest, had our sins on his back and our forgiveness on his heart when he went to the Cross for us! 

PRAYER:
Tender Shepherd, I know you love me because of the great price you paid to redeem me from my sins. Thank you for having me on your heart despite my sometimes rebellious and unfaithful ways. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
And thou, Solomon my son, know thou the God of thy father, and serve him with a perfect heart and with a willing mind: for the LORD searcheth all hearts, and understandeth all the imaginations of the thoughts: if thou seek him, he will be found of thee; but if thou forsake him, he will cast thee off for ever.  1 Chronicles 28:9   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Sept. 26, 2011

Devotional:*
Oh that [men] would praise the LORD [for] his goodness, and [for] his wonderful works to the children of men!  Psalm 107:31  (KJV)

I'm not sure I can fully comprehend "unfailing love." To always do the loving thing, whether it's discipline or reward, fun or pain, I'm not sure I can fully understand it. But I can tell you this: I am eternally grateful for it! It's not hard to give thanks for a God like ours! 

PRAYER:
Thank you Almighty God for revealing yourself as Abba Father! Thank you for loving me so much that you give me what I need, not what I want or deserve! Thank you for the very many kindnesses and loving deeds you have done for me. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Behold, happy [is] the man whom God correcteth: therefore despise not thou the chastening of the Almighty:  Job 5:17   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Sept. 27, 2011

Devotional:*
Remember them which have the rule over you, who have spoken unto you the word of God: whose faith follow, considering the end of [their] conversation.  Hebrews 13:7  (KJV)

What makes a great Christian leader? The Holy Spirit emphasizes three things in this passage: 1) they teach others the word of God; 2) they live as great examples for others; and 3) they have observable faith. God puts each of us in positions of influence with our children, our friends, our work acquaintances, and our neighbors. What kind of spiritual leadership are we showing them?

PRAYER:
God of all grace and Father of all compassion, please help me to be a better Christian leader to the people you have put in my sphere of influence. Empower me to have a life worth imitating. In Jesus' name I ask this. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The young lions do lack, and suffer hunger: but they that seek the LORD shall not want any good [thing].  Psalm 34:10   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Sept. 28, 2011

Devotional:*
Remembering without ceasing your work of faith, and labour of love, and patience of hope in our Lord Jesus Christ, in the sight of God and our Father;  1 Thessalonians 1:3  (KJV)

In a world that falls for facades and seems to give more credit for intentions than actions, don't you find it refreshing that Paul expects that faith, hope, and love will naturally produce certain actions?

PRAYER:
Mighty God of deliverance, I want to honor you with a life of observable faith, hope, and love. Please revive and refresh me with your Holy Spirit so that my life will be full of the actions that your grace and character inspire. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
My son, hear the instruction of thy father, and forsake not the law of thy mother:  Proverbs 1:8   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Sept. 29, 2011

Devotional:*
Wherefore gird up the loins of your mind, be sober, and hope to the end for the grace that is to be brought unto you at the revelation of Jesus Christ;  1 Peter 1:13  (KJV)

The reward of delayed gratification! If there were ever a verse that did NOT match the whims of our "modern" society, this would have to be it! Prepare ... be self-controlled ... focus your hopes on the future ... none of those is an advertising slogan, but they all are the sustaining truths of the great souls who have gone before us!

PRAYER:
Eternal God, please help me have the patience and faithfulness to let you fully form in me the character and the wisdom that my world so much lacks and I so much need. In Jesus' name I pray.
Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Thou shalt not avenge, nor bear any grudge against the children of thy people, but thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself: I [am] the LORD.  Leviticus 19:18   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Sept. 30, 2011

Devotional:*
For wisdom [is] a defence, [and] money [is] a defence: but the excellency of knowledge [is, that] wisdom giveth life to them that have it.  Ecclesiastes 7:12  (KJV)

We can try to insure our future through many things. Wisdom, however, is always a better investment than finances because it not only shelters us from our uncertain future, but Godly wisdom can also keep us out of the unnecessary consequences for dumb and ungodly behaviors. Most of all, God's wisdom teaches us that there's no solid future without our lives centered on God. 

PRAYER:
O Lord God, I want to be wise in your ways and innocent in the ways of evil. Forgive my foolish and sometimes rebellious behaviors. Lead me with your Spirit in the ways of truth, justice, and righteousness. In the name of the Lord Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Wherefore if thy hand or thy foot offend thee, cut them off, and cast [them] from thee: it is better for thee to enter into life halt or maimed, rather than having two hands or two feet to be cast into everlasting fire.  Matthew 18:8   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 1, 2011

Devotional:*
How then shall they call on him in whom they have not believed? and how shall they believe in him of whom they have not heard? and how shall they hear without a preacher?  
Romans 10:14  (KJV)

Since "calling on the name of the Lord" is essential for salvation, then what is going to happen if we don't speak about Jesus with those who do not know him? We must share Jesus with everyone who will listen. That "someone preaching to them" must be us! 

PRAYER:
Concerned and loving Father, I know the people in my life were put there by you. Please make me bolder in my witness to others about Jesus and his sacrifice. Please give me wisdom to know when to speak to them about the Gospel. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Happy [art] thou, O Israel: who [is] like unto thee, O people saved by the LORD, the shield of thy help, and who [is] the sword of thy excellency! and thine enemies shall be found liars unto thee; and thou shalt tread upon their high places.  Deuteronomy 33:29   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 3, 2011

Devotional:*
Wherefore also we pray always for you, that our God would count you worthy of [this] calling, and fulfil all the good pleasure of [his] goodness, and the work of faith with power:  
2 Thessalonians 1:11  (KJV)

Paul prays for God to be active in the lives of these new Christians -- to maximize the good they intend to do as well as fully bless every good deed they do out of their commitment of faith. What new Christian do you need to pray this for? 

PRAYER:
Strong and mighty Father, please bless several new Christians who are on my heart today. Help them recognize your presence in their lives. Please maximize the good in every effort they make and every intention they have to honor you and bless your people. Protect them from the evil one. In Jesus' name I ask this blessing. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Know ye that the LORD he [is] God: [it is] he [that] hath made us, and not we ourselves; [we are] his people, and the sheep of his pasture.  Psalm 100:3   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 4, 2011

Devotional:*
Save thy people, and bless thine inheritance: feed them also, and lift them up for ever.  Psalm 28:9  (KJV)

While most of us are familiar with the very personal declaration about God as shepherd in Psalm 23, this Psalm is a plea for God to actively shepherd all of his people today and into the far distant future. It is also a great reminder of how important it is for us to pray for God's presence in the lives of his children wherever, and "whenever" they are! 

PRAYER:
Eternal Father, the great "I AM," please bless me as I seek to pass on faith to my children. Bless them and their generation, and lead them in your truth so that they may pass on a vibrant and passionate faith to their children. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
My brethren, count it all joy when ye fall into divers temptations; Knowing [this], that the trying of your faith worketh patience.  James 1:2-3   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 5, 2011

Devotional:*
So he fed them according to the integrity of his heart; and guided them by the skilfulness of his hands.  Psalm 78:72  (KJV)

One of the greatest honors and responsibilities a Christian leader can have is to be designated a pastor or shepherd in God's family. While only a few truly qualify biblically to be recognized as shepherds over God's flock (see Acts 20, 1 Tim 3, & Titus 1), a shepherding concern for others is important for all of us. Let's demand that those who are selected as our Shepherds have integrity of heart and proven skill in caring for people. And when they lead, let's give them our support in effort, prayer, and ministry.

PRAYER:
O Great Shepherd, I fervently pray that you will raise up great leaders in your church who will shepherd your sheep with integrity and godly skill. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
As obedient children, not fashioning yourselves according to the former lusts in your ignorance: But as he which hath called you is holy, so be ye holy in all manner of conversation; Because it is written, Be ye holy; for I am holy.  1 Peter 1:14-16   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 6, 2011

Devotional:*
The wicked is snared by the transgression of [his] lips: but the just shall come out of trouble.  Proverbs 12:13  (KJV)

Our mouths can sure get us into trouble, can't they! This is especially true for someone whose heart is tainted by evil. Talk reveals so much about our interior life, and an evil person has a lot to hide! But that brings us to ourselves. What does our talk reveal about us? Does it help us escape trouble or does it reveal festering evil in our souls?

PRAYER:
O Lord God, may the words of my mouth and the thoughts of my heart be pure and holy in your sight. Through your cleansing Spirit, purify my spirit, heart, and body so that I may serve you in honor and righteousness. Strengthen me so that when I do open my mouth, the words that come out clearly reveal that you are in charge of my life. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For he hath made him [to be] sin for us, who knew no sin; that we might be made the righteousness of God in him.  2 Corinthians 5:21   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 7, 2011

Devotional:*
For this cause we also, since the day we heard [it], do not cease to pray for you, and to desire that ye might be filled with the knowledge of his will in all wisdom and spiritual understanding;  Colossians 1:9  (KJV)

When we hear of Christians in other places, especially where circumstances and times are difficult, or they are new in the Faith, let's intentionally and purposefully pray this prayer for them! 

PRAYER:
Loving Father please bless my brothers and sisters in Christ all over the world. Strengthen those under attack and facing oppression. Mature those new to your family. Enlighten those who are facing doubt and uncertainty. Please bless your people today with peace. In Jesus' name I ask it. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
As we have therefore opportunity, let us do good unto all [men], especially unto them who are of the household of faith.  Galatians 6:10   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 8, 2011

Devotional:*
I am the good shepherd: the good shepherd giveth his life for the sheep.  John 10:11  (KJV)

The Bible uses the term "shepherd" for all kinds of good leaders. But only One is the quintessential Shepherd. He shows us that the heart of godly leadership is sacrifice not status, service not selfishness. We follow this Shepherd because we know he values us above his own life. 

PRAYER:
Holy and sacrificial Father, I am humbled to silence by your plan to have Jesus be both Lord and Lamb, Shepherd and Sacrifice. Thank you for giving me life by his death and leadership by his example. I offer you my undying thanks in Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Let your speech [be] alway with grace, seasoned with salt, that ye may know how ye ought to answer every man.  Colossians 4:6   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 10, 2011

Devotional:*
Let the LORD, the God of the spirits of all flesh, set a man over the congregation, Which may go out before them, and which may go in before them, and which may lead them out, and which may bring them in; that the congregation of the LORD be not as sheep which have no shepherd.  Numbers 27:16-17  (KJV)

Wow! For any city, county, or country electing new leadership, or church selecting elders or ministers, what greater prayer could there be? 

PRAYER:
O Father, please forgive us for choosing leaders for the wrong reasons and with the wrong character. Please raise up leaders at every level of community that have integrity of character and a deep concern for people. In the name of the Savior, Jesus. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed [is] the man whose strength [is] in thee; in whose heart [are] the ways [of them].  Psalm 84:5   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 11, 2011

Devotional:*
But exhort one another daily, while it is called To day; lest any of you be hardened through the deceitfulness of sin.  Hebrews 3:13  (KJV)

How serious are we about sin? The Bible reminds us how seriously God views it. The power of sin to entice us, entrap us, and ultimately engulf us in its power can be offset by loving Christian friends who encourage each other daily. 

PRAYER:
Father, I know sin's power is deceptive. Help me see those who need my encouragement today, so that together, we can help each other escape sin's traps. In the name of Jesus, who withstood all of Satan's tests, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
This then is the message which we have heard of him, and declare unto you, that God is light, and in him is no darkness at all. If we say that we have fellowship with him, and walk in darkness, we lie, and do not the truth:  1 John 1:5-6   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 12, 2011

Devotional:*
And when they had preached the gospel to that city, and had taught many, they returned again to Lystra, and [to] Iconium, and Antioch, Confirming the souls of the disciples, [and] exhorting them to continue in the faith, and that we must through much tribulation enter into the kingdom of God.  Acts 14:21-22  (KJV)

Let's make a commitment to do better at helping our new brothers and sisters in Christ grow in Christ. The apostles didn't just lead people to Christ, they also encouraged and strengthened them in their faith. 

PRAYER:
Holy and loving God, thank you for those precious people who nurtured me when I was a young Christian. Please use me to bless the new Christians in my church family. In the name of my brother and Lord, Jesus Christ. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The LORD shall preserve thee from all evil: he shall preserve thy soul. The LORD shall preserve thy going out and thy coming in from this time forth, and even for evermore.  
Psalm 121:7-8   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 13, 2011

Devotional:*
Now the God of peace, that brought again from the dead our Lord Jesus, that great shepherd of the sheep, through the blood of the everlasting covenant, Make you perfect in every good work to do his will, working in you that which is wellpleasing in his sight, through Jesus Christ; to whom [be] glory for ever and ever. Amen.  Hebrews 13:20-21  (KJV)

A good shepherd equips his sheep to face the trials of life. But as Psalm 23 reminds us, no shepherd equips his sheep quite like the ultimate Shepherd. Let's unleash his power in the lives of our brothers and sisters in Christ by specifically praying for God to equip them with everything they need to do his good work!

PRAYER:
O Great Shepherd of the sheep, please release the power of your Spirit in your people and equip us to do great things in our day, like the first Christians did in their day. May it all be done to your glory, in the name of my hero, Jesus. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of him that bringeth good tidings, that publisheth peace; that bringeth good tidings of good, that publisheth salvation; that saith unto Zion, Thy God reigneth!  Isaiah 52:7   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 14, 2011

Devotional:*
And Jesus, when he came out, saw much people, and was moved with compassion toward them, because they were as sheep not having a shepherd: and he began to teach them many things.  Mark 6:34  (KJV)

Jesus reminds us of the incredible importance of teaching. While we might have expected miracles or wonders arising out of Jesus' compassion, what shepherd-less sheep most need is good, solid, down to earth, practical teaching from a teacher who knows them and cares for them. 

PRAYER:
Almighty God, please bless your Church with dynamic, compassionate, and effective teachers. Please give your people, your sheep, a hunger for your Word and a willingness to put it into practice in our lives. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
But if from thence thou shalt seek the LORD thy God, thou shalt find [him], if thou seek him with all thy heart and with all thy soul.  Deuteronomy 4:29   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 15, 2011

Devotional:*
[[To the chief Musician, A Psalm of David.]] Hold not thy peace, O God of my praise; For the mouth of the wicked and the mouth of the deceitful are opened against me: they have spoken against me with a lying tongue.  Psalm 109:1-2  (KJV)

Satan has a way of discouraging us by using unscrupulous and evil people to spread lies and false rumors about us. This often occurs when we are most effective in our discipleship. We must not let the criticisms of wicked people derail our efforts to please the eternal and almighty God! 

PRAYER:
Please, dear God, silence the gossips, slanderers, and liars empowered by Satan to wound and maim me. Not only defeat what is evil, but please empower all that is good in my life. In Jesus'
name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Neither is there any creature that is not manifest in his sight: but all things [are] naked and opened unto the eyes of him with whom we have to do.  Hebrews 4:13   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 17, 2011

Devotional:*
The fear of the LORD [is] the beginning of wisdom: and the knowledge of the holy [is] understanding.  Proverbs 9:10  (KJV)

We look for wisdom in so many worthless and futile places. But ultimate wisdom is found only when we intentionally humble ourselves before our incredible God, giving him the reverence and worship he deserves.

PRAYER:
Magnificent and awesome God, the great expanse of space and the incredible intricacies of the things in your creation that are so small humble me to silence. Please forgive my lapses into ignorant arrogance and lead me in the way of your wisdom. In Jesus name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
My son, forget not my law; but let thine heart keep my commandments: For length of days, and long life, and peace, shall they add to thee.  Proverbs 3:1-2   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 18, 2011

Devotional:*
O LORD, I know that the way of man [is] not in himself: [it is] not in man that walketh to direct his steps.  Jeremiah 10:23  (KJV)

While we may have goals and a sense of mission about our lives, our lives are not really ours to plan. Every day must be greeted as a gift from God. Every goal must ultimately be pursued to his glory. Every true sense of direction is a gift to us from our Father's Word or his Spirit.

PRAYER:
Wise and loving Father, lead me by your Holy Spirit. Fill me with your holy wisdom. Guide me into a more complete understanding of your will for my life. Please give me the wisdom to live each day with character and holy grace. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Honour thy father and thy mother: that thy days may be long upon the land which the LORD thy God giveth thee.  Exodus 20:12   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 19, 2011

Devotional:*
Jesus answered, Verily, verily, I say unto thee, Except a man be born of water and [of] the Spirit, he cannot enter into the kingdom of God.  John 3:5  (KJV)

Water and Spirit -- they track together as key components in conversion and the new birth throughout the New Testament. One is an act of submission and surrender. The other is a gift and reminder that only God can make us new by his power. No wonder Jesus made them so important to being a part of his Kingdom.

PRAYER:
Holy and righteous Father, I acknowledge that my best efforts often fail and my consistency isn't always consistent. That's why I'm so thankful you have given me your grace in Jesus and made me new by my spiritual birth into your family. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Let your light so shine before men, that they may see your good works, and glorify your Father which is in heaven.  Matthew 5:16   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 20, 2011

Devotional:*
That the name of our Lord Jesus Christ may be glorified in you, and ye in him, according to the grace of our God and the Lord Jesus Christ.  2 Thessalonians 1:12  (KJV)

I can't think of a more lofty goal for today than that the name of Jesus be glorified in what we do and say. But then Paul takes it a step further -- that we find our glory by being identified with him! As the famed old hymn "Beneath the Cross of Jesus" says it, "My glory all the cross."

PRAYER:
Father of majesty and might, please help me as I strive to plan what my daily activities will be and then prioritize those activities so that my focus and passion are on bringing you glory in all that I do, think, and say. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed [are] they that keep judgment, [and] he that doeth righteousness at all times.  Psalm 106:3   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 21, 2011

Devotional:*
Come, ye children, hearken unto me: I will teach you the fear of the LORD.  Psalm 34:11  (KJV)

What better goal for a father or mother could there be? Even if you have no children of your own, or if your "own" children are grown, God gives you his children at your congregation so you can teach them to love, honor, and reverence their one and only heavenly Father. 

PRAYER:
Loving Father, help me to be involved in teaching your children and as I teach, please bless my efforts to teach them to love, honor, and reverence you, the one true and holy God. In Jesus' name I ask for this help and grace. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Brethren, if any of you do err from the truth, and one convert him; Let him know, that he which converteth the sinner from the error of his way shall save a soul from death, and shall hide a multitude of sins.  James 5:19-20   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 22, 2011

Devotional:*
Treasures of wickedness profit nothing: but righteousness delivereth from death.  Proverbs 10:2  (KJV)

My mom regularly reminded my brothers and me as we grew up that sin is often a false shortcut to a good thing. In a similar way, the Holy Spirit reminds us that falsely acquired riches are not the path to a rich and full life, which can only be truly acquired through godliness. 

PRAYER:
Generous and loving Father, please forgive me for getting caught up in envy and the culture of affluence. Please use your Spirit to develop in me the patience and righteousness I need to resist the deceptions of Satan and to pursue the fullness of life you long to bring me. In Jesus' name I pray, Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Wherefore gird up the loins of your mind, be sober, and hope to the end for the grace that is to be brought unto you at the revelation of Jesus Christ;  1 Pet. 1:13   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 24, 2011

Devotional:*
And he said unto them, I must preach the kingdom of God to other cities also: for therefore am I sent.  Luke 4:43  (KJV)

When you think about the large cities of our modern world, what do you think about? Jesus sees them, and passionately yearns for the lost people in those great cities to be saved! 

PRAYER:
Most holy and loving God, revive in us, your Church, a passion to reach the lost people of the world's great cities with the gospel and grace of your Son. In the name of the world's only true Lord and Savior, Jesus, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
And let the peace of God rule in your hearts, to the which also ye are called in one body; and be ye thankful.  Colossians 3:15   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 25, 2011

Devotional:*
Seek the LORD, and his strength: seek his face evermore.  Psalm 105:4  (KJV)

When we honestly evaluate where we use our time, how we spend our money, what we think about most often, and where we put forth our best efforts, what do we find? Is God our consuming passion? Is he our first love? 

PRAYER:
O mighty Lord, it is hard not to be able to see your face, yet I know my imperfection makes that impossible in light of your awesome holiness. Until that Day I see you face to face in heaven, please make your presence known in my life as I seek you with all of my heart. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A virtuous woman [is] a crown to her husband: but she that maketh ashamed [is] as rottenness in his bones.  Proverbs 12:4   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 26, 2011

Devotional:*
Woe to the idol shepherd that leaveth the flock! the sword [shall be] upon his arm, and upon his right eye: his arm shall be clean dried up, and his right eye shall be utterly darkened.  Zechariah 11:17  (KJV)

Church leadership is such an awesome and sobering responsibility and should be conducted with reverential humility. Those seeking status or privilege by becoming church leaders need to know that the Chief Shepherd, when he comes in his glory, will deal harshly with anyone who has abused God's people or misused this incredibly important trust, while generously rewarding those who are faithful.

PRAYER:
Loving Shepherd, please bless your church with qualified shepherds who love you and passionately care for your sheep and please give these faithful leaders a sense of your nearness and your pleasure as they faithfully carry out their responsibilities to you and to your sheep. In the name of Jesus, your Lamb that was slain for our sins, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Whosoever therefore shall humble himself as this little child, the same is greatest in the kingdom of heaven.  Matthew 18:4   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 27, 2011

Devotional:*
And when the chief Shepherd shall appear, ye shall receive a crown of glory that fadeth not away.  1 Peter 5:4  (KJV)

What a wonderful blessing it is to be led by godly, loving shepherds. But as much as we love them and show them respect, they will receive even greater appreciation in heaven! 

PRAYER:
O glorious God, please bless every faithful and concerned leader in your Church with a clear sense of your blessing and appreciation. Please use me to show this love to your faithful servants as well. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
In the day of prosperity be joyful, but in the day of adversity consider: God also hath set the one over against the other, to the end that man should find nothing after him.  Ecclesiastes 7:14   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 28, 2011

Devotional:*
He first findeth his own brother Simon, and saith unto him, We have found the Messias, which is, being interpreted, the Christ. And he brought him to Jesus. And when Jesus beheld him, he said, Thou art Simon the son of Jona: thou shalt be called Cephas, which is by interpretation, A stone.  John 1:41-42  (KJV)

Andrew was always bringing people to Jesus. Except for that fact, and that he was Simon Peter's brother and a fisherman, that's about all we know about this apostle. But isn't that the kind of reputation you would like to have! 

PRAYER:
God of all salvation, please bless me as I seek to share Jesus with my friends and family. Please help me earn the reputation that Andrew had, someone who is always leading others to Christ. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Look not every man on his own things, but every man also on the things of others.  Philippians 2:4   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 29, 2011

Devotional:*
Who can utter the mighty acts of the LORD? [who] can shew forth all his praise?  Psalm 106:2  (KJV)

"Almighty!" That's one of the names for God. He is everything we can imagine that is good, right, and holy. But he is so much more! He is more than we can imagine and so much more than we can declare. Even our greatest moments of praise are great understatements of his glory. 

PRAYER:
El Shaddai, the One True and Almighty God, you are worthy of all glory, honor, and praise! Thank you for hearing my feeble attempts at praise and being pleased and blessed with my love and my effort. You are too marvelous for my words and beyond my mind's comprehension. I gladly rest my hope and my future in you! In Jesus' name I praise. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
And this commandment have we from him, That he who loveth God love his brother also.  1 John 4:21   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 31, 2011

Devotional:*
O LORD, correct me, but with judgment; not in thine anger, lest thou bring me to nothing.  Jeremiah 10:24  (KJV)

God is love! God is also holy and righteous! If he did not lovingly and tenderly correct us, none of us could survive before his awesome perfection. Yet our God has chosen to give us his undeserved mercy and kindness as he corrects us and molds us to be more like him. 

PRAYER:
Holy and righteous Father, I truly do want to become more like you in my daily character; but please, dear Father, humble and correct me gently for you know how small I am compared to you. In the name of my Savior, your Son Jesus, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The fining pot [is] for silver, and the furnace for gold: but the LORD trieth the hearts.  Proverbs 17:3   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 1, 2011

Devotional:*
And he shall stand and feed in the strength of the LORD, in the majesty of the name of the LORD his God; and they shall abide: for now shall he be great unto the ends of the earth. And this [man] shall be the peace, when the Assyrian shall come into our land: and when he shall tread in our palaces, then shall we raise against him seven shepherds, and eight principal men.  
Micah 5:4-5  (KJV)

When Jesus proclaims that he is the ''Good Shepherd," he means that he will lay down his life for us! For us, however, it means all that Micah promised -- strength, majesty, security and peace.

PRAYER:
Loving and eternal God, thank you so very much for sending Jesus to be my sacrificial Shepherd. In a world gone crazy, his strength sustains me, his majesty overwhelms me, and in him I find my security and peace as I face the future. In the name of Jesus I thank you. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Depart from evil, and do good; seek peace, and pursue it.  Psalm 34:14   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 2, 2011

Devotional:*
O earth, earth, earth, hear the word of the LORD.  Jeremiah 22:29  (KJV)

What is absolutely essential for your country and your people to experience revival? First, the Spirit of God must move in a mighty way. Second, the people must open their hearts to hear and respond to the Word of the Lord. So let's commit to pray together, all over the world, that our people will open their hearts to the Spirit and the Word of God!

PRAYER:
Holy and Almighty God, please move powerfully in our day to bring revival. Open the hearts of the peoples to your truth and enable those who proclaim your Word to speak your truth with power. Please use me to help make a difference in the lives of those around me. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For all flesh [is] as grass, and all the glory of man as the flower of grass. The grass withereth, and the flower thereof falleth away:  1 Peter 1:24   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 3, 2011

Devotional*:
And I will sanctify my great name, which was profaned among the heathen, which ye have profaned in the midst of them; and the heathen shall know that I [am] the LORD, saith the Lord GOD, when I shall be sanctified in you before their eyes.  Ezekiel 36:23  (KJV)

Ever wondered what would happen if all of God's people from every nation would humble themselves in repentance and ask God to reveal his holiness to the nations? 

PRAYER:
Almighty and holy God, I am so sorry for my sins that have tarnished your witness through me to my friends. I am sorry for the sins of my nation and how we have turned from your way. Please forgive us and move in a mighty way to reveal yourself in our day, in all your holiness. In the name of Christ Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Now we exhort you, brethren, warn them that are unruly, comfort the feebleminded, support the weak, be patient toward all [men].  1 Thessalonians 5:14   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 4, 2011

Devotional:*
We have sinned with our fathers, we have committed iniquity, we have done wickedly.  Psalm 106:6  (KJV)

Sin is nothing new. The candor of Scripture allows us to see the stupidities and rebelliousness of God's people in the past. We can be convicted by their lost opportunities and the disasters they brought upon themselves. We can also be reminded how little difference there often is between them and us. 

PRAYER:
Father, I know my sin, my rebellion, and my unfaithfulness have hurt you and your cause today every bit as much as the sins of those in the Bible hurt in the past. Please forgive and strengthen me as I seek to live a life holy and pleasing to you and a blessing to those around me. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
If any man among you seem to be religious, and bridleth not his tongue, but deceiveth his own heart, this man's religion [is] vain.  James 1:26   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 5, 2011

Devotional:*
Stand fast therefore in the liberty wherewith Christ hath made us free, and be not entangled again with the yoke of bondage.  Galatians 5:1  (KJV)

We have been set free! We are delivered from law, sin, and death. We have been set free to serve God and share in his grace eternally. So how will we use that freedom? 

PRAYER:
God of freedom and grace, please give me your Spirit of wisdom to understand more fully all the ways that you have blessed me. Please help me use those blessings to share your grace with my family and friends. May I never take for granted your gifts or abuse my freedoms won at such great cost. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For the LORD giveth wisdom: out of his mouth [cometh] knowledge and understanding.  Proverbs 2:6   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 7, 2011

Devotional:*
in whom we have boldness and confident access through faith [fn]in Him.  Ephesians 3:12  (KJV)

In Christ we are given so many freedoms -- freedom from law, sin, death, etc. But one of the greatest freedoms we have is to boldly come before the Creator of the universe, the God of all time and creation, and speak openly and confidently with him. Incredibly, we mortals can enter God's world with our problems and be confident that he hears us and cares about our concerns.

PRAYER:
Almighty and most holy God, I know that without your grace and attentive care my requests to you would go unheeded. But I also am confident that because I am your child, my requests matter to you. Thank you for hearing my prayers each day. Thank you for caring about my concerns. Thank you for being patient with my impatience and tender with my frustrations. Most of all, Father, thank you for the freedom to do what I have no right or power to do -- to invade your world with my concerns and be welcomed by you there. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
But He said, "The things that are impossible with people are possible with God."  Luke 18:27   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 8, 2011

Devotional:*
In the year of King Uzziah's death I saw the Lord sitting on a throne, lofty and exalted, with the train of His robe filling the temple.  Isaiah 6:1  (KJV)

We often view difficult times, crisis times, as bad because the circumstances we face are very hard. But difficult times can also be an opportunity for our hearts to re-awaken to the steadfastness and the gloriousness of God, as well as our great need for him in our lives. The crisis of Uzziah's death for Israel and Isaiah became the great opportunity for Isaiah to see God in a fresh way and to be called into a special ministry for God. How can God use your crises, hardships, trials, and difficulties? Why don't you ask him to show you!

PRAYER:
Holy God, I confess that I get discouraged enduring hardships. I sometimes wonder where you are and why you have forgotten me. Deep in my heart, dear Father, I know you are there. But sometimes, O God, it is difficult to keep my faith burning brightly when I don't hear your voice or see you face to face. Please strengthen my heart with your Holy Spirit and help me "see" you in a fresh way so that I will open myself to you and be tuned more perfectly for your service. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
but if we walk in the Light as He Himself is in the Light, we have fellowship with one another, and the blood of Jesus His Son cleanses us from all sin.  1 John 1:7   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 9, 2011

Devotional:*
Seraphim stood above Him, each having six wings: with two he covered his face, and with two he covered his feet, and with two he flew. And one called out to another and said, "Holy, Holy, Holy, is the LORD of hosts, The whole earth is full of His glory."  Isaiah 6:2-3  (KJV)

Jesus taught us that worship is not about a place, but about our Father (John 4:21-24). Knowing that our Father is worshipped by the heavenly hosts should inspire us, humble us, and motivate us to do the same, no matter where we may find ourselves. Above all other qualities, God is holy. Three times the heavenly beings acknowledge his holiness -- he is special, undefiled, pure, perfect, and something much more than everyday and mundane. His glory fills the earth and sky. He is bigger than all we can imagine. He is worthy of our worship, reverence, and awe. 

PRAYER:
Holy God, Holy Father, Holy King of the ages, I praise you for the wonderful gift of your grace. I know that in comparison to your glory, I am not worthy to be in your presence. But you have made me worthy and holy by the sacrificial blood of Jesus, the Lamb slain for my sins. Thank you for this incredible gift so that I may worship you as I should! In Jesus' name I praise you. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Aleph. How blessed are those whose way is blameless, Who walk in the law of the LORD.  Psalm 119:1   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 10, 2011

Devotional:*
Then I said, "Woe is me, for I am ruined! Because I am a man of unclean lips, And I live among a people of unclean lips; For my eyes have seen the King, the LORD of hosts."  Isaiah 6:5  (KJV)

In a time when God's name is so readily taken in vain, this passage has a refreshing bite to it: God is so much greater than we are, so much more holy than we can be. To come into his presence should make us instantly realize how utterly sinful we have been and how unworthy we are to be in the presence of the King of Glory. To experience God, to stand before his awesome presence, or to be aware of his holiness is to be humbled and awed. God's name, God's holiness, God's majesty, and our need for reverence in his presence are suddenly no longer theory; they become our life's passion!

PRAYER:
O Almighty God, forgive me for the times that I have not taken seriously your holiness and honor. Forgive me for using your holy name in ways that do not honor and glorify you. Forgive me for not treasuring the many names you have used to reveal your greatness in Scripture. Forgive me because I know my imperfections, my shortcomings, my failures, and my sinfulness. Forgive me, for without your grace, your holiness would be much too pure for me to survive. I ask for your forgiveness in the name of your holy Son, Jesus. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
"For My thoughts are not your thoughts, Nor are your ways My ways," declares the LORD. "For as the heavens are higher than the earth, So are My ways higher than your ways And My thoughts than your thoughts.  Isaiah 55:8-9   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 11, 2011

Devotional:*
Then one of the seraphim flew to me with a burning coal in his hand, which he had taken from the altar with tongs. He touched my mouth with it and said, "Behold, this has touched your lips; and your iniquity is taken away and your sin is forgiven."  Isaiah 6:6-7  (KJV)

When we put the bread and wine to our lips during the Lord's Supper, God tells us that our "guilt has been taken away" and our "sin has been atoned for." The Holy One, in his grace, did what we could never do: he provided the perfect Sacrifice for our sin with his own Son. Our holiness, our righteousness, and our perfection are not won through our efforts on earth, but by the one who came from heaven's altar and gave his life so that we might be the righteousness of God (see 2 Cor. 5:21).

PRAYER:
O precious and loving Father, thank you for your perfect sacrifice for my sins. Please use me to help others know of your incredible gift that allows them to stand before you holy and without any stain of sin. To you be all glory, honor, thanks, and praise in the name of Jesus, my Savior and Lord. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
"But you, when you pray, go into your inner room, close your door and pray to your Father who is in secret, and your Father who sees what is done in secret will reward you.  Matthew 6:6   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 12, 2011

Devotional:*
Then I heard the voice of the Lord, saying, "Whom shall I send, and who will go for Us?" Then I said, "Here am I. Send me!"  Isaiah 6:8  (KJV)

Church worship on Sunday is not the goal of our life here on earth. As important as church worship and personal praise are, they are only part of our goal. We are here to glorify God with both our lips and our lives, with our hearts and our hands. With the world around us caught up in Satan's traps, God wants us to hear his call to us in our church and private worship and respond by saying, "Here am I. Use me!" Then he wants us to enter the world redemptively, making a difference in our "public worship" of ministry.

PRAYER:
Loving God, Rock and Refuge of my soul, thank you for giving me the experiences I've had in my life. Thank you for the abilities you placed in me while you fashioned me in my mother's womb. Thank you for the gifts your Spirit molded in me when I became your child. Now, dear Father, please help me to know how and where I am to use these gifts in your Kingdom and to bless those in the world, so that I can help bring others to you, help build up the Body of Christ, and bless your people. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
And without faith it is impossible to please Him, for he who comes to God must believe that He is and that He is a rewarder of those who seek Him.  Hebrews 11:6   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 14, 2011

Devotional:*
Then our mouth was filled with laughter And our tongue with joyful shouting; Then they said among the nations, "The LORD has done great things for them."  Psalm 126:2  (KJV)

So many of us are so richly blessed -- if not by physical and financial blessings, then most definitely by God's gracious spiritual blessings. The Lord has done great things for us! Let's praise him with songs of praise and lives full of laughter and joy!

PRAYER:
Generous and gracious Father, thank you so much for the many ways you have blessed me. Your gift of salvation through your Son Jesus is so incredible and gives me hope and confidence for the future. May all the physical and financial blessings you've shared with me bring glory to you, not me! In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For the choir director. A Psalm of the sons of Korah, set to Alamoth. A Song. God is our refuge and strength, A very present help in trouble.  Psalm 46:1   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 15, 2011*

*Devotional:*
Listen to your father who begot you, And do not despise your mother when she is old.  Proverbs 23:22  (KJV)

"Honor your father and mother." This is basic to God's plan for our lives. When families are built within God's covenant of grace, respect and obedience by children toward their parents is a blessing to the children! As adults, we preserve the dignity of our parents and teach our children important life-lessons when we honor and respect them appropriately. Let's not get swept up in our era of parent-bashing. Let's bless our parents in ways that honor God. (If your parents were ungodly or abusive, find older folks in your church family for your emotional and spiritual support, while in as many ways as is possible treat your physical parents with honesty, respect, and integrity.) 

*PRAYER:*
Loving Father and eternal God, thank you for my parents -- physical and/or spiritual. Bless them with what they most need to find their way home to you. Give me wisdom to know how best to show my love and respect to them. Most of all, Father, please help them to see that my love and character come from you. In Jesus' name pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Honor all people, love the brotherhood, fear God, honor the [fn]king.  1 Peter 2:17   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 16, 2011

Devotional:*
Let no one look down on your youthfulness, but rather in speech, conduct, love, faith and purity, show yourself an example of those who believe.  1 Timothy 4:12  (KJV)

How do you command the respect of others when you are young? You don't! You earn that respect by the character and quality of your life. Those of us who are older must recognize and validate younger Christians who are people of character and faith. Those of us who are younger, need to live a life of character that cannot be questioned. Character, morality, faith, and loving kindness are essential attributes of the Christian, no matter his or her age.

PRAYER:
Holy God, I thank you for those in our church family who are young and stand for your character and who live godly lives despite pressure from their peers to do otherwise. Father, I also thank you for those who are older in the faith, who have given me a chance to use my gifts and who have influenced and encouraged me in my spiritual growth. Please help us keep our church united in mission and purpose across the different age groups, to your glory and for the growth of your Kingdom. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Therefore, laying aside falsehood, SPEAK TRUTH EACH ONE of you WITH HIS NEIGHBOR, for we are members of one another.  Ephesians 4:25   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 17, 2011

Devotional:*
Do not sharply rebuke an older man, but rather appeal to him as a father, to the younger men as brothers,  1 Timothy 5:1  (KJV)

There is an eagerness, passion, and a clear sense of purpose that can go with being young -- headstrong, untested, and rash is how some who are older might describe it. There is a surety with age because of tried and true methods proven over time -- staid, predictable, and unmovable is how some who are younger might describe it. These differences can cause tension and conflict; yet both have something to be learned from the other. No matter how mistaken an older Christian may be, he or she should be treated with the respect that comes from a life proven in faith. But older Christians must also be willing to receive correction from a younger one, especially if it is done prayerfully by a young believer who has demonstrated his humility, love, and respect toward those who are older.

PRAYER:
O Eternal Father, God of my ancestors' history and the assurance of my future, please help me be a person of integrity, especially when I deal with those who are not of my age group. May I be respectful and careful with my tone as I speak with those who are older. May I be pliable and open to change when confronted with my errors by those who are younger. Most of all, Father, please lead those people into my life who will love me enough to forgive my errors and also love me enough to point them out to me and to help me grow beyond them. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Therefore if you have been raised up with Christ, keep seeking the things above, where Christ is, seated at the right hand of God. Set your mind on the things above, not on the things that are on earth.  Colossians 3:1-2   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 18, 2011*

*Devotional:*

Honor widows who are widows indeed; 1 Timothy 5:3 (KJV)



Practical loving concern for those who are powerless and forgotten is rooted
in the heart of God and championed in Old Testament Law. One of the first
internal problems the early church urgently and positively dealt with was
prejudice and neglect of the Greek speaking widows in Jerusalem. It was
important to God and to them! Paul further reminds us that we better have
the same concern for widows today! (Notice that James extends that same
concern for both widows and orphans! James 1:27)



PRAYER:

Forgive me, loving Father, for I sometimes get so lost in my own
opportunities and problems that I don't look around and check on those in my
church family who need my help much less those in need who are not
Christians. Touch me with your Spirit so that I may better hear, see, and
respond to their needs. Thank you for your concern for all people, and
please use me as one of your tools of concern to bless those in need. In the
precious name of Jesus I pray. Amen.





*Wisdom:
*
Now faith is the assurance of things hoped for, the conviction of things not
seen. Hebrews 11:1 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 19, 2011*

*Devotional:
*
The people served the LORD all the days of Joshua, and all the days of the
elders who survived Joshua, who had seen all the great work of the LORD
which He had done for Israel. 

Judges 2:7 (KJV)



Each generation must have its own first-hand faith. Transforming faith takes
more than receiving a godly heritage and stories of the past deeds of God.
It requires a fresh experience of God's mighty presence!



PRAYER:

Holy God, help me pass down my faith in you, and my love for you, to my
children and to other young believers. More than that, Abba Father, help
them experience your mighty power and great deeds personally through
ministry and sacrificial service. I pray this in the mighty name of Jesus!
Amen.





*Wisdom:*

How blessed are those who observe His testimonies, Who seek Him with all
their heart. Psalm 119:2 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 21, 2011*

*Devotional:*

'AND IT SHALL BE IN THE LAST DAYS,' God says, 'THAT I WILL POUR FORTH OF MY
SPIRIT ON ALL MANKIND; AND YOUR SONS AND YOUR DAUGHTERS SHALL PROPHESY, AND
YOUR YOUNG MEN SHALL SEE VISIONS, AND YOUR OLD MEN SHALL DREAM DREAMS; Acts
2:17 (KJV)



As those living in the last days, each believer -- young and old, male and
female -- must be Spirit-led and Spirit-empowered to give his or her
personal testimony to the grace of God given us in Jesus Christ. As Jesus
prayed for us before his death (John 17:20-23), we must be united across the
gender barriers and across the age barriers and across the racial barriers
if the world is to truly know that God sent his Son as Savior of the world!



PRAYER:

God of all nations, please break down the barriers that divide us and that
blunt the wonderful message of your grace. Pour out your Spirit upon us and
convict us of our prejudice and selfishness, and replace it with your
transcending love. Forgive us, forgive me, when my own shortsightedness and
selfishness interferes with the world seeing a united Church proclaiming
Jesus as Lord and Savior. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.





*Wisdom:
*
For this is the message which you have heard from the beginning, that we
should love one another; 1 John 3:11 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 22, 2011*

*Devotional:*
but speaking the truth in love, we are to grow up in all _aspects_ into Him who is the head, _even_ Christ,  Ephesians 4:15  (KJV)

Our goal as believers is to mature into the full presence of Jesus Christ in the world by being his unified Body of believers. This challenging goal can only be accomplished if we speak the truth -- God's Spirit-inspired message -- and do so with an attitude of love. How can we expect to convey the message of God's love which sent Jesus if we don't live that love ourselves?

PRAYER:
Almighty and sacrificial God, please help me capture all my impure motives and ungodly attitudes and clothe them in your love. I need the purifying and transforming presence of the Holy Spirit even more powerfully present in my life each day, so please fill me and make the Spirit's fruit more real in my attitudes and actions. In the name of the Lord Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Do not turn to the right nor to the left; Turn your foot from evil.  Proverbs 4:27   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 23, 2011*

*Devotional:*
Do not cast me off in the time of old age; Do not forsake me when my strength fails.  Psalm 71:9  (KJV)

We live in an age where those who are older are often shoved aside. This is true in the professional world with employees. This is also true in churches which often find themselves pandering to those who are younger or more financially powerful, while forgetting the aging and powerless. Let's remember that God cares what happens to each one of us, no matter status or stature or age.

PRAYER:
Almighty God, I know that you will never leave me or forsake me. I believe the promise that nothing can separate me from your love for me in Christ Jesus. But Father, I see so many who are older and forgotten that I must admit that I am frightened that I, too, will face loneliness and feebleness in those last days. Please give me confidence to cast my anxieties on you and trust in your presence. Most of all, Father, I pray that you will be glorified in my body in life and death, in health and sickness, and in youth and age. In Jesus' glorious name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
and the prayer offered in faith will restore the one who is sick, and the Lord will raise him up, and if he has committed sins, they will be forgiven him.  James 5:15   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 24, 2011*

*Devotional:*
Remember also your Creator in the days of your youth, before the evil days come and the years draw near when you will say, "I have no delight in them";  Ecclesiastes 12:1  (KJV)

When we are young and have so many things to do, many things can distract us from what is important. We must let the Lord gather our passions under his grace in those early days of excitement and frenetic joy so we can be used for God's greater good. For most of us, age brings a crescendo of limitations of one kind or another. This doesn't mean life has to be bad, just that we had better put our priorities in order. Hopefully we learned the lessons of faith in our youth so that we have the maturity and wisdom to be mentors, examples, and counselors for those who come after us on the path.

PRAYER:
Holy God, I pray for the youth of your Church. Give them passion and joy as they find you and follow Jesus. May their faith be real, vibrant, joyous, and triumphant! Give them a sense of your glory. Sustain them through their later years with a deep assurance of your presence, victory, and grace. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
"For the LORD your God is a compassionate God; He will not fail you nor destroy you nor forget the covenant with your fathers which He swore to them.  Deuteronomy 4:31   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 25, 2011*

*Devotional:*
He gives strength to the weary, And to _him who_ lacks might He increases power.  Isaiah 40:29  (KJV)

Even the most pumped up and positive ones of us find ourselves broken and weary at some point in our life. It isn't so hard to believe and follow Jesus when we are soaring on the wings of eagles or running and not getting weary in our walk with God. Often the toughest time to keep our faith vibrant is when we are trying to keep putting one foot in front of the other while not fainting. In those moments of absolute powerlessness, weakness, and brokenness the Lord is often most real, most powerful, and most present.

PRAYER:
Thank you, God, for sustaining me and keeping my faith alive when I have been under attack from the Evil One and have grown weary with the challenges and hardships of life. Please give those I love, and mention now by name, ... the strength to press on even though they are weary and weak. Please be real in their lives and let them know that you are coming with grace to help and redeem as their Great Deliverer. In Jesus' name I ask it. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Seek the LORD and His strength; Seek His face continually.  1 Chronicles 16:11   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 26, 2011

Devotional:*
You younger men, likewise, be subject to your elders; and all of you, clothe yourselves with humility toward one another, for GOD IS OPPOSED TO THE PROUD, BUT GIVES GRACE TO THE HUMBLE.  1 Peter 5:5  (KJV)

The word "submissive" is often positive or negative based on its relationship to us personally. It's nice having someone serve us submissively, but serving someone else submissively is hard work. Unfortunately, we are selfish way too much of the time. But God is at work in direct opposition to anyone who is full of pride and unwilling to serve others, especially if those "others" are older believers! Whether it's easy to wear the clothes our Father demands or not, we are to intentionally clothe ourselves with humility!

PRAYER:
Father, thank you so much for the great heroes of faith listed in Scripture. Thank you for those other heroes of faith who have shared their examples and lives with me. Bless them with strength and health. And Father, please use me to bless and to serve all of your children, especially those who have lived many years in faithful service to you and your Kingdom. Because of the grace of Jesus, and in his name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
so that we confidently say, "THE LORD IS MY HELPER, I WILL NOT BE AFRAID. WHAT WILL MAN DO TO ME?"  Hebrews 13:6   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 28, 2011

Devotional:*
Do not neglect the spiritual gift within you, which was bestowed on you through prophetic utterance with the laying on of hands by the presbytery.  1 Timothy 4:14  (KJV)

Life seems so busy, so full of distractions and "to do" lists. Let's not let our "busyness" keep us from our Father's "business." Let's find the ways God has gifted us to serve Him and his people; then let's dedicate ourselves to that with all our heart, soul, mind, and strength.

PRAYER:
Gracious God, you have blessed me in so many different ways. Thank you for all these touches of your grace. But Father, I need your help to more clearly see how you have gifted me to serve you and to more passionately make that service a key priority in my life each day. Thank you for always hearing my prayers. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Humble yourselves in the presence of the Lord, and He will exalt you.  James 4:10   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 29, 2011

Devotional:*
Do not say, "Why is it that the former days were better than these?" For it is not from wisdom that you ask about this.  Ecclesiastes 7:10  (KJV)

The only thing we get by spending our time looking in the rear view mirror is a big disaster in our front windshield! Our best days as Christians are always ahead. Jesus has promised to return and take us home to God -- what better future could there be! So let's not get distracted with nostalgic cynicism. We can thank God for his past blessings, but let's not waste the present with pessimism. Let's make a commitment to redeem our time and trust that the same God who raised Jesus from the dead also holds our future in his hands. 

PRAYER:
Holy God, give me a sense of purpose in each day that you give me life and give me an optimistic outlook on the future and on my Lord who will meet me there. Please help me have a sense of genuine joy knowing that no matter where the road leads me today, I will journey with you. In Jesus' name I thank you for being my loving God and eternal Father. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
BE ANGRY, AND yet DO NOT SIN; do not let the sun go down on your anger, and do not give the devil [fn]an opportunity.  Ephesians 4:26-27   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 30, 2011*

*Devotional:*
Older men are to be temperate, dignified, sensible, sound in faith, in love, in perseverance.  Titus 2:2  (KJV)

"Teach older men?" "Learn from younger folks?" Buried in this verse is a profound understanding and respect that transcends generations. For some of us who share our local churches with five generations of people for the first time in human history, Paul's challenging words mean even more to us today. Those who are younger need leaders and mentors who are people of character if transformation and renewal are to be sustainable. Those who are older need to realize that God often uses the voices of the young to speak his truth and bring renewal. We need to love, respect, and pray for each other as we seek to be God's people in our time!

PRAYER:
O God, please give us wisdom, patience, and respect in your Family so that we may value each person, listen to the voices of character and maturity regardless of age, and be open to hearing your truth no matter who you use to speak it to us. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A Song of Ascents. How blessed is everyone who fears the LORD, Who walks in His ways.  Psalm 128:1   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 1, 2011*

*Devotional:*
Older women likewise are to be reverent in their behavior, not malicious gossips nor enslaved to much wine, teaching what is good,  Titus 2:3  (KJV)

"Teach ... to teach!" We need faithful women in God's family to help show us the way to reverence God in our daily lives and to live with character. That means we need to teach these women they need to teach. We need to pray for them to step forward and be mentors. We must openly respect their reverent lifestyles and acknowledge their godly character.

PRAYER:
Holy and righteous Father, please raise up women of strong character and faithful service. Give us the eyes to see their godly lives and a willingness to hold them up as examples to your people.
Thank you for the many godly women in our Christian heritage who have had tremendous impact for good -- women like Deborah, Esther, Mary, Dorcas, and Priscilla. I also want to thank you for those godly women who have made such a great difference in my life and taught me so much about faith, hope, and love. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Whoever loves [fn]discipline loves knowledge, But he who hates reproof is stupid.  Proverbs 12:1   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 2, 2011*

*Devotional:*
And some of them were persuaded and joined Paul and Silas, along with a large number of the God-fearing Greeks and a number of the leading women.  Acts 17:4  (KJV)

Women have always played an important role in the work of God. This was especially true in Macedonia (Philippi, Thessalonica, and Berea) in the first century. In each of these places, many of the leading women of the community were touched by the Gospel. We know they played important roles in supporting the missionary enterprise (Lydia) and sharing the Gospel with those around them (Euodia and Syntyche). Why not take time today to let a godly woman in your congregation know how important she is to the Lord's work and to you.

PRAYER:
Almighty God, thank you for godly women of faith. Bless them and their service and make it powerful and effective to your glory. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Be of sober _spirit,_ be on the alert. Your adversary, the devil, prowls around like a roaring lion, seeking someone to devour.  1 Peter 5:8   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 3, 2011*

*Devotional:*
I have fought the good fight, I have finished the course, I have kept the faith; in the future there is laid up for me the crown of righteousness, which the Lord, the righteous Judge, will award to me on that day; and not only to me, but also to all who have loved His appearing.  2 Timothy 4:7-8  (KJV)

I am so thankful for Paul's confidence as he faces his death. He is all but abandoned and is worried about the future of the Church, but he knows two things: he has served the Lord faithfully and the Lord will receive him when he dies! Shouldn't those two things be our most important goals in life? So if they are our goals, how do we live each day to fulfill them?

PRAYER:
Faithful and loving God, you have so richly blessed me with salvation by your grace. Please strengthen me out of the riches of that grace. I am sometimes weak and falter in my faithfulness. I know your grace is lavish, but I don't want to presume on it or abuse it. Please give me strength and courage to live faithfully and passionately for you until the day I see you face to face and share with you in your glory and victory. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For to me, to live is Christ and to die is gain.  Philippians 1:21   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 5, 2011*

*Devotional:*
Now also when I am old and grayheaded, O God, forsake me not; until I have shewed thy strength unto [this] generation, [and] thy power to every one [that] is to come.  Psalm 71:18  (KJV)

In the beautiful hymn entitled, "O Sacred Head," the final verse ends with this plea: "Lord, let me never, never, outlive my love to thee." To this sentiment we want to add one other: "Lord, let me never, never, die until the next generation knoweth thee!"

PRAYER:
Lord God Almighty, the great I AM, help me and those in my generation to pass on an appreciation of your power and glory to those who come after us. Bless your Church's future with many more continuous generations of faith after me or until that day you send your Son to bring your people home. In the name of my coming Lord, Jesus Christ, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Therefore if any man [be] in Christ, [he is] a new creature: old things are passed away; behold, all things are become new.  
2 Corinthians 5:17   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 6, 2011*

*Devotional:*
And Samuel grew, and the LORD was with him, and did let none of his words fall to the ground.  1 Samuel 3:19  (KJV)

Samuel began his ministry at such a young age and was so important in bridging the generations between the period of the Judges and the period of the Kings. During that whole time, God was with him and empowered his ministry, making his words true and effective. Let's pray that God does the same with his spokespeople today. May God use his servants effectively all their lives and not let any of their words fall to the ground.

PRAYER:
Today, O God, I ask you to empower your faithful servants who proclaim your Word all over the world. Please bless them with a season of freedom from satanic attack. Bless them with health, vigor, and passion. Please give them a long life full of useful service empowered by your grace. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He that tilleth his land shall be satisfied with bread: but he that followeth vain [persons is] void of understanding.  Proverbs 12:11   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 7, 2011

Devotional:*
And they departed thence, and passed through Galilee; and he would not that any man should know [it]. For he taught his disciples, and said unto them, The Son of man is delivered into the hands of men, and they shall kill him; and after that he is killed, he shall rise the third day.  Mark 9:30-31  (KJV)

We often seek to attract large crowds to our churches, crusades, and rallies. Jesus also ministered to large crowds. But his strongest teaching on discipleship occurs away from the crowds, when he is alone with his disciples. What the crowds are able to accept is not enough to call mature disciples to that next level in their walk with the Savior. So Jesus withdrew for intensive teaching with a small group of committed disciples so he could mature them and make them ready for future challenges. 

PRAYER:
Holy God, please bless the people in my small church of committed disciples and all those everywhere that are seeking to follow you no matter the cost. Please lead me to believers with whom I can share my life and through whom you will challenge me to grow in my surrender to the Lordship of Christ. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He that saith he is in the light, and hateth his brother, is in darkness even until now.  1 John 2:9   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 8, 2011*

*Devotional:*
Thou, O God, didst send a plentiful rain, whereby thou didst confirm thine inheritance, when it was weary.  Psalm 68:9  (KJV)

Dryness, whether spiritual or physical, is sapping to the spirit and wilting to all living things. Let's join our hearts together today, tens of thousands strong, praying that God will do two things: (1) that he bring rain and refreshment on those lands that are parched and where times are hard; and (2) that he will refresh all of his servants who are discouraged and close to giving up in their difficulties, challenges, temptations, discouragements, and failures. Let's pray for today to be a day of refreshment and the beginning of revival in our world and among God's people!

PRAYER:
Lord God Almighty, the one able to do more than all we ask or imagine, today, we join our voices and our hearts in asking you for refreshment for every land and every heart parched and wilted. Send your rains on the drought laden parts of our world. And dear Father, please bring revival throughout our world in our churches and the hearts of those who serve you. We ask this together in the name of Jesus Christ, our Lord and King. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
[Yet] a little sleep, a little slumber, a little folding of the hands to sleep: So shall thy poverty come as one that travelleth, and thy want as an armed man.  Proverbs 6:10-11   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 9, 2011*

*Devotional:*
In the last day, that great [day] of the feast, Jesus stood and cried, saying, If any man thirst, let him come unto me, and drink. He that believeth on me, as the scripture hath said, out of his belly shall flow rivers of living water.  John 7:37-38  (KJV)

Streams of water -- living water for dying hopes, cool water for parched hearts, refreshing water for those tired and weary. This is, of course, much more than a liquid we can drink with our lips. This is the ultimate water of the soul that God longs to give to us, his children. Let's spend the month of August, refreshing ourselves with the promises of Jesus and trusting that, as we draw close to him, the Spirit will restore our soul.

PRAYER:
Loving Father, thank you for sending Jesus to save me and the Holy Spirit to sustain and renew me. Please bless me, especially this month, as I seek to draw closer to my Savior and restore my soul with the refreshing living water of your Holy Spirit. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
If any man among you seem to be religious, and bridleth not his tongue, but deceiveth his own heart, this man's religion [is] vain.  
James 1:26   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 10, 2011

Devotional:*
And he said unto them, Come ye yourselves apart into a desert place, and rest a while: for there were many coming and going, and they had no leisure so much as to eat.  Mark 6:31  (KJV)

"Come away." We do need to withdraw -- not once-in-a-while, but often, daily! What is incredible is that Jesus invites his disciples (today that's us!) to withdraw with him to a quiet place and rest with him. The little childhood prayer is appropriate here:  "Now I lay me down to sleep and pray the Lord my soul to keep." Only this isn't just about a good night's sleep; it's about taking time in the middle of our wild and crazy days to join him for a few moments of grace, rest, and refreshment. Let's make these daily stops in God's Word more than quick e-mail viewing; let's let it be a time to withdraw with the Savior and take a few minutes of rest!

PRAYER:
Holy and gentle Shepherd of my soul, thank you for your constant care and loving faithfulness. Please touch my heart as I try to be more disciplined in my rest times with you. Please keep my soul, but even more, please restore my soul as I withdraw to spend time with your Son and my Savior Jesus, in whose name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
[This] I say then, Walk in the Spirit, and ye shall not fulfil the lust of the flesh.  Galatians 5:16   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 12, 2011*

*Devotional:*
But when they saw him walking upon the sea, they supposed it had been a spirit, and cried out: For they all saw him, and were troubled. And immediately he talked with them, and saith unto them, Be of good cheer: it is I; be not afraid.  Mark 6:49-50  (KJV)

In the middle of our storms and terror, Jesus passes close by, just waiting for us to acknowledge our fear and need, so that he can join us in our worst nightmares and help us through. Incredibly, Jesus' words here are literally, "Take courage! I Am." God revealed himself to Moses in Exodus 3 as I Am, reminding Moses that he heard the cry of the Israelites and had seen their hardship and was now coming down to help them. Jesus does the same for us!

PRAYER:
Thank you, O God, for not only being there, but being close by -- always waiting to respond to my cry of distress and fear. Forgive me for not inviting you and the Lord Jesus daily into a more active role in my life. I know you are near, so I ask that you not only make your presence known, but that you will gently confront me when I push you to the periphery of my daily life. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Let thy fountain be blessed: and rejoice with the wife of thy youth. [Let her be as] the loving hind and pleasant roe; let her breasts satisfy thee at all times; and be thou ravished always with her love.  Proverbs 5:18-19   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 13, 2011*

*Devotional:*
While he yet spake, behold, a bright cloud overshadowed them: and behold a voice out of the cloud, which said, This is my beloved Son, in whom I am well pleased; hear ye him.  
Matthew 17:5  (KJV)

Moses and Elijah appeared with Jesus on the "Mount of Transfiguration" before Jesus' closest disciples. This was the ultimate honor for them as faithful Jews. God, however, wanted them to know that as important as Moses and Elijah are, only Jesus is his Son. His Son's words are the ultimate authority and the bottom-line truth of God's will. If we are to be refreshed, renewed, and restored, we must begin by listening to and obeying God's Son and our Lord, Jesus Christ.

PRAYER:
Righteous Father, please give me a holy hunger for the words of Jesus. Help me as I seek to not only understand them, but also live them. I want to make honoring you my life's work just as it was his. Please give me wisdom today, as I seek to make decisions and face difficult circumstances with integrity, grace, and obedience. In the name of the Lord Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
And he saith unto me, Write, Blessed [are] they which are called unto the marriage supper of the Lamb. And he saith unto me, These are the true sayings of God.  Revelation 19:9   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 14, 2011*

*Devotional:*
Six days thou shalt do thy work, and on the seventh day thou shalt rest: that thine ox and thine *** may rest, and the son of thy handmaid, and the stranger, may be refreshed.  
Exodus 23:12  (KJV)

Refreshed! Boy that's often hard in any time, but it's especially hard in December, isn't it? It's either the dead of summer or the dead of winter depending on which side of the equator you find yourself. Either way, we need to hear God's desire for all of us to be refreshed and to allow those around us to be refreshed in his presence, his grace, and his rest.

PRAYER:
Forgive me, God, for being so busy being busy that I don't intentionally take time to be refreshed in your rest. Teach me gently, Father, that I need this weekly rest in your presence and with my family to be all that you want me to be, and all that I can be. Restore my soul, O God, and fill me with your restful joy. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Follow peace with all [men], and holiness, without which no man shall see the Lord:  Hebrews 12:14   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 15, 2011*

*Devotional:*
Labour not for the meat which perisheth, but for that meat which endureth unto everlasting life, which the Son of man shall give unto you: for him hath God the Father sealed.  John 6:27  (KJV)

What are you spending the biggest bulk of your life working for? Is it a boss, a promotion, a sense of importance, a secure lifestyle ...? If it can be taken from you, or you can be removed from it, then it's not very permanent, is it! Only what Jesus gives us is truly lasting, and it comes from God's grace. So how can you more fully invest yourself in work that "endures to eternal life"?

PRAYER:
Un-cloud my thinking, dear God, so that I may more clearly see what it is that I'm working for in my life. Help me find ways to invest myself, "my" time, and "my" money in those things that are eternal. But, dear Father, I must confess that I will need your help to find my significance in my relationship with you and not in what I do, produce, and accomplish. Please forgive and strengthen me as I commit to seek you above all other things. In the name of Jesus, your Son and my Savior, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Having your conversation honest among the Gentiles: that, whereas they speak against you as evildoers, they may by [your] good works, which they shall behold, glorify God in the day of visitation.  1 Peter 2:12   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 16, 2011*

*Devotional:*
I am the good shepherd: the good shepherd giveth his life for the sheep.  John 10:11  (KJV)

How do we determine who we will follow? How can we tell the religious predators, shysters, and charlatans from those who truly speak for God? Jesus comes and shows us the ultimate test; will the Shepherd lay down his life for them?

PRAYER:
Thank you, Lord God, for sending Jesus to be my Shepherd. I praise you for his faith, his courage, and his conviction that led him to not only lay down his life for me, but for everyone in the world. I praise you, Lord Jesus, for your sacrificial love and perfect sacrifice. To "him who sits on the throne" and to "the lamb that was slain," I offer up my deepest appreciation and loving praise for your grace and mercy! In the name of the only Savior of the world, Jesus, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Lay not up for yourselves treasures upon earth, where moth and rust doth corrupt, and where thieves break through and steal: But lay up for yourselves treasures in heaven, where neither moth nor rust doth corrupt, and where thieves do not break through nor steal: For where your treasure is, there will your heart be also.  Matthew 6:19-21   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 17, 2011*

*Devotional:*
He maketh me to lie down in green pastures: he leadeth me beside the still waters. He restoreth my soul: he leadeth me in the paths of righteousness for his name's sake.  Psalm 23:2-3  (KJV)

When we are exhausted, depleted, and on the edge of burn out, we need to have our souls restored! But who can restore our souls? Only the One who will lead us beside still waters! The Lord is our Shepherd. He alone can fully bring the nourishment and replenishment that we need. Yet why do we sometimes find it so hard to set aside time to be with him? Could it be that we keep our lives so busy that we miss out on the one thing that matters most?

PRAYER:
As you have shown me time and time again, dear Father, I know that being with you restores me in a place within my heart that no one else can reach. Forgive me for seeking nourishment and refreshment from places that are unholy and unhelpful. Reinvigorate me with your presence and power so that I can serve you more victoriously. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Walk in wisdom toward them that are without, redeeming the time.  Colossians 4:5   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 19, 2011*

*Devotional:*
Therefore all things whatsoever ye would that men should do to you, do ye even so to them: for this is the law and the prophets.  Matthew 7:12  (KJV)

Ah! The "Golden Rule" is so straightforward, isn't it? Sometimes we make things, especially religious things, far too complicated and complex. I love the Bible because it is so often practical and plain when God deals with our behavior. You want to know how to treat someone? Then do for them what would be a blessing if it was done to you! If it wouldn't bless, encourage, build up, support, comfort, or help you, then don't do it to them. If it would hurt, wound, depress, spite, or discourage you, then don't do it to them. Treat others with the same dignity, kindness, love, respect, and tenderness with which you would like to be treated. Simple to understand; revolutionary to do!

PRAYER:
Almighty God, thank you for making some things so simple to understand. Please fill my heart with your love as I try to live the "Golden Rule" in my relationships. In the name of the Lord Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
But sanctify the Lord God in your hearts: and [be] ready always to [give] an answer to every man that asketh you a reason of the hope that is in you with meekness and fear:  1 Peter 3:15   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 20, 2011

Devotional:*
And they brought young children to him, that he should touch them: and [his] disciples rebuked those that brought [them]. But when Jesus saw [it], he was much displeased, and said unto them, Suffer the little children to come unto me, and forbid them not: for of such is the kingdom of God.  Mark 10:13-14  (KJV)

We humans are always trying to define our place in the "pecking order" of life. Jesus reminds his disciples that they have to throw away the everyday rules of the pecking order if they are to really be part of his Kingdom. In fact, he was quite angry with them because they denied toddlers' access to him, apparently because these disciples didn't deem the little ones worthy of their Master's time, energy, and attention. Jesus, as he so often did, turned their common worldly values upside down and reminded them they needed to pay more attention to the character of toddlers than their own sense of importance if they were ever going to understand God's Kingdom. 

PRAYER:
Father, thank you for valuing me as your child. Re-awaken in me the wonder, humility, and awe as I seek to live for you and your Kingdom! In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The righteous shall never be removed: but the wicked shall not inhabit the earth.  Proverbs 10:30   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 21, 2011*

*Devotional:*
That I may come unto you with joy by the will of God, and may with you be refreshed.  Romans 15:32  (KJV)

Our lives, our futures, and our plans are in God's hands. This inescapable reality is the basis of our existence. It is also the foundation of our joy and refreshment when we are with each other.
Think about it a second: our meetings with each other, and our ministry to each other, are not chance happenings. They are acts of God's grace that gives us a chance to share in God's blessing and joy.

PRAYER:
Holy Father, thank you for your direct involvement in my life. Thank you for the leading of your Spirit, the guidance of your Word, and the wisdom of older Christians. These have all deepened the meaning of my life and empowered my service to your Kingdom. Please give me a more profound sense of grace and joy when I am able to be with Christians wherever that may be. I know these precious members of your family are not chance acquaintances I make along the way, but are the reminders of your desire to bless me and refresh your children with your presence. In Jesus' name I thank you. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Out of the same mouth proceedeth blessing and cursing. My brethren, these things ought not so to be. Doth a fountain send forth at the same place sweet [water] and bitter?  
James 3:10-11   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 22, 2011*

*Devotional:*
The Lord give mercy unto the house of Onesiphorus; for he oft refreshed me, and was not ashamed of my chain:  2 Timothy 1:16  (KJV)

A friend in Christ that will faithfully serve others is a wonderful gift of refreshment. Yet as humans, we are tempted to be fickle friends -- there for a bit of time while they need us, but often tiring over the long haul of extended recovery from illness, grief, or the consequences of previous sin or addiction. Is there someone you know who is still chained in some way to the past? Is the Lord calling upon you to bless this person today? What about blessing them as Onesiphorus blessed Paul -- often and without being ashamed!

PRAYER:
Almighty and tender Shepherd, please give me eyes to see your precious ones around me who need the encouragement of your grace that can only be experienced through the touch of a caring brother or sister in Christ. Please help me through the power of your Holy Spirit to be a more steadfast and faithful source of refreshment to these people. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Submitting yourselves one to another in the fear of God.  Ephesians 5:21   (KJV)


----------



## Successfulmiss

Waiting for the new post! I woke up this morning and came straight here


----------



## baddison

*December 23, 2011*

*Devotional:*
The liberal soul shall be made fat: and he that watereth shall be watered also himself.  Proverbs 11:25  (KJV)

God is a giving and generous God. He longs for his children to be like him in this grace. Our place on earth is not to be hoarders or collectors of blessing, forgiveness, wealth, and opportunity. No, following the lead of our Eternal Father, we are to be conduits of blessing, forgiveness, wealth, and opportunity. As we are generous like God, we trust that he will in turn make sure we are blessed and refreshed in the ways that will draw us more and more into his character and more able to help others in the future.

PRAYER:
Holy God, I thank you for all the great examples of generosity that have graced my life. Whether rich or poor, these conduits of your grace have taught me that I, too, can be more like you in this way. Bless my heart with trust and faith as I seek to be more generous with others in my grace, forgiveness, finances, encouragement, and time. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Seek the LORD, and his strength: seek his face evermore.  Psalms 105:4   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 24, 2011*

*Devotional:*
But go ye and learn what [that] meaneth, I will have mercy, and not sacrifice: for I am not come to call the righteous, but sinners to repentance.  Matthew 9:13  (KJV)

God is merciful. Yes, we do remember those blazing occasions when he was fed up and furious with the unrighteousness and rebellion of his people. But, we remember them precisely because they were so striking and because they did not occur that frequently in the hundreds of years he led the Israelites. God has shown us his heart. God showed it to Nineveh despite Jonah. God revealed his heart in Jesus' compassion to people. God has demonstrated his mercy and love with you and me by calling us, sinners, to his side and to bring us salvation. He will not leave us unchanged and content with our sin. Yes, he does call us to repentance. But, the very fact that the Almighty God, ruler of heaven and earth would pause and invite us near and give us a chance to know his grace is almost too good to be true. That same God calls us to share that same mercy to others.

PRAYER:
Thank you, Almighty God, for being tender as well as powerful, forgiving as well as righteous, and merciful as well as holy. Please mature me in these sets of character defining traits. I don't want to be self-righteous, but righteous. I don't want to be a bully, but compassionately strong. I don't want to be sanctimonious, but true and merciful. Please fill me with your Spirit and gently confront me in those areas that need growth and change. May others see in me a reflection of you. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Thou shalt keep therefore his statutes, and his commandments, which I command thee this day, that it may go well with thee, and with thy children after thee, and that thou mayest prolong [thy] days upon the earth, which the LORD thy God giveth thee, for ever.  Deuteronomy 4:40   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 26, 2011*

*Devotional:*
Take heed that ye do not your alms before men, to be seen of them: otherwise ye have no reward of your Father which is in heaven.  Matthew 6:1  (KJV)

Why do we do the things we do? What is the motivation for our behavior? It's so easy to fall into the trap of doing religious things so we will look good to others. This is true even when culture reacts negatively to our faith. Those around us who know about our faith and the Christians around us become the target of our behavior. While we do want to have the right kind of influence on everyone around us, we must never make our decisions about spiritual service on the basis of being seen by others to be honored because of it. Our goal must be to honor God and bless others! 

PRAYER:
Almighty God, please purify my heart of any false motivation and help me serve others based on their need and my desire to honor you in helping them. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
But, beloved, be not ignorant of this one thing, that one day [is] with the Lord as a thousand years, and a thousand years as one day.  2 Peter 3:8   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 27, 2011*

*Devotional:*
God [is] a Spirit: and they that worship him must worship [him] in spirit and in truth.  John 4:24  (KJV)

Without the Spirit, we are not children of God. Without the Spirit, the cleansing power of Jesus' sacrifice would not be fully implemented in us. Without the Spirit, we cannot worship God in the ways he wants because God is Spirit. Our worship must be "Spirit to Spirit" and done in a way that pleases God and that is according to his will.

PRAYER:
Holy and Almighty God, I want to be one of your worshipers. I want to worship you "Spirit to Spirit." I want to honor you by worshiping you according to your will. In all of my life and all of my praise, I want you to be honored. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For the preaching of the cross is to them that perish foolishness; but unto us which are saved it is the power of God.  1 Corinthians 1:18   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 28, 2011*

*Devotional:*
Repent ye therefore, and be converted, that your sins may be blotted out, when the times of refreshing shall come from the presence of the Lord;  Acts 3:19  (KJV)

I'm not sure what we fear about repentance (turning our hearts and lives to God). God will not only receive us; he will also redeem us and remake us. But that repentance is often so hard for us to do. We get stuck in old patterns of destructive and addictive behavior. We believe Satan's deceptive lies. We use self-deprecating thoughts to defeat the Spirit's work in ourselves. So why not come clean and confess our sins and truly turn our lives over to God? If we will, we will find something truly refreshing!

PRAYER:
Holy and righteous Father, I am not sure why I so doggedly hold on to some of my "pet" sins. Part of me wants to break free of these stumbling blocks, but part of me doesn't. I need your help in turning myself fully over to you. Please send your healing, cleansing, and refreshing power through the Holy Spirit to help me as I commit in my heart to fully and completely turn my life over to you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For it is written, [As] I live, saith the Lord, every knee shall bow to me, and every tongue shall confess to God.  Romans 14:11   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 29, 2011*

*Devotional:*
For if ye forgive men their trespasses, your heavenly Father will also forgive you:  Matthew 6:14  (KJV)

As Christians, we live in the environment of forgiveness and grace. As we forgive others, the basis of that forgiveness is the incredible debt that God has already forgiven us (Matthew 18). But at the same time, as God sees that his forgiveness is kept in circulation and passed on to others by us, he joyously pours out more forgiveness on us. As hard as it is to forgive someone when we have been genuinely harmed, Jesus wants us to know that the blessings of doing so far outweigh the costs!

PRAYER:
Loving and just God, thank you for cleansing and forgiving me by the atoning sacrifice of your Son Jesus. Thank you for challenging me to forgive others as you have forgiven me. Thank you for demanding that your people be a community of forgiveness. Forgive us, and especially forgive me, when we are reluctant, slow, or suspicious about forgiveness. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For all the law is fulfilled in one word, [even] in this; Thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself.  Galatians 5:14   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 30, 2011*

*Devotional:*
Come unto me, all [ye] that labour and are heavy laden, and I will give you rest.  Matthew 11:28  (KJV)

Where do you go when you are exhausted and in need of rest? No bed, no vacation, no retreat can give us a truly refreshing rest if that rest doesn't involve coming to Jesus. So what are you waiting for? Come to Jesus and enjoy the blessings of his presence, his love, his forgiveness, his grace, and his rest!

PRAYER:
Almighty God, your Son Jesus is my strength and hope. I look forward to the day when he returns in triumph for me and all of your children. But Father, I want to know him better and to live for him with an undivided heart. I want to find rest in his presence, meaning in his service, and significance in his acceptance. Please bless me as I journey toward a deeper relationship with you and as I gain a more profound knowledge of your Son. In the name of Jesus Christ my Lord, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Finally, brethren, whatsoever things are true, whatsoever things [are] honest, whatsoever things [are] just, whatsoever things [are] pure, whatsoever things [are] lovely, whatsoever things [are] of good report; if [there be] any virtue, and if [there be] any praise, think on these things.  Philippians 4:8   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 31, 2011*

*Devotional:*
I am Alpha and Omega, the beginning and the ending, saith the Lord, which is, and which was, and which is to come, the Almighty.  Revelation 1:8  (KJV)

From beginning to end, our God is there! What is there for us to fear? What can happen that can change this one undeniable reality? We belong to the God who is always there, who always cares for us, and who will always work to bring us salvation! No matter what happens to us tomorrow, or the next day, or the one after that, our destiny lies with the God who stretches from beginning to end and who secures for us life that never ends.

PRAYER:
Father God, thank you for the blessings of this past year. Please guide me as I seek to use your blessings in the coming year. Inspire my confidence about your future for me and fill me with joy because of your salvation. For all that has been good, holy, and gracious, I give you thanks and praise. For all the ways I've sinned, failed, or stumbled, I ask for your forgiveness. And for tomorrow, and another new day and another new year, I await with anticipation and gladness for I know that I will see them come or I will be at home with you where days and years no longer matter. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed [is] the man to whom the Lord will not impute sin.  Romans 4:8   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 2, 2012*

*Devotional:*
From that [time] many of his disciples went back, and walked no more with him. John 6:66 (KJV)

This verse haunts me. Not just because of the three numbers in the reference, but because it is a great reminder that many folks simply gave up following Jesus when things became hard to understand. When he shattered their preconceived notions of religious things, when he confronted them about their motives, they went away. What will I do when things get difficult in my discipleship and I can't figure out all the answers to what is going on? I hope, I pray, I trust that I will follow until the way and the will of the Lord become more clear!

PRAYER:
Awesome God, I confess openly that I cannot begin to understand all the complexities of your will and the way you work in our world. But Father, when I'm confused, please bring into my life people who will help me hang on to my faith until the confusion passes. And today, dear Father, please use me to help bless someone who is struggling with his or her faith. In Jesus' name I ask it. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Jesus saith unto him, Thomas, because thou hast seen me, thou hast believed: blessed [are] they that have not seen, and [yet] have believed. John 20:29 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 3, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Then Simon Peter answered him, Lord, to whom shall we go? thou hast the words of eternal life.  John 6:68  (KJV)

When Jesus asked his disciples if they would leave him like everyone else had, Peter's response is powerful and great. He knew where truth originated! He had heard the voice on the Mountain saying, "This is my Son, whom I love; listen to him!" He had seen Jesus' words change reality and destroy barriers to God's love and truth. Indeed, he knew that there was no one else who had the words of eternal life! So who are you listening to?

PRAYER:
Almighty God, thank you for making Jesus so accessible to me. Jesus helps me see the full extent of your love. Jesus helps me more completely understand your message about wanting to redeem me and make me your own. I want to always come to Jesus for truth, grace, refreshment, and hope. There is no other one that I want to be my Lord except my crucified Savior, Jesus. Today, Father, gently confront me in those areas where I have yet to fully yield to your Son's lordship in my life. In the precious name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A sound heart [is] the life of the flesh: but envy the rottenness of the bones.  Proverbs 14:30   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 4, 2012*

*Devotional:*
For I have satiated the weary soul, and I have replenished every sorrowful soul.  Jeremiah 31:25  (KJV)

In the overwhelming, hair-raising, and depressing prophecies of Jeremiah, God repeatedly told his people he would destroy them for their obstinate and hardened hearts. Yet in the middle of these powerful and scorching warnings, God also slips in passages that soar with hope and grace. Can you think of anything more reassuring than God's promise to "refresh the weary and satisfy the faint"? For seventy years, that's all Israel had -- God's promise. But when the time came, God made good on his word. I believe he will do the same with us today!

PRAYER:
Great Shepherd, I am tired and weary. Please refresh my Spirit and my body. Please help me find satisfaction in the abundance you have already so graciously shared with me. To you belongs all glory, honor, strength and power. I joyously submit myself in faith, waiting for the rest and satisfaction you have promised. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The wicked is snared by the transgression of [his] lips: but the just shall come out of trouble.  Proverbs 12:13   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 5, 2012*

*Devotional:*
It is easier for a camel to go through the eye of a needle, than for a rich man to enter into the kingdom of God.  Mark 10:25  (KJV)

It is so easy to think of ourselves as average people who are not rich. But bottom line, if we have access to a computer to read e-mail, we're richer than most of the world. Let's not let our "stuff" get in the way of our faith and compassion. God wants to help our camels get through the eye of the needle. He will, if we remember that what we have is a gift from him, and that he intends for us to use it to bless others and honor him. 

PRAYER:
Tender Father, it is sometimes very hard for me not to worry some about money issues. I know that I am richly blessed and have so many advantages. But Father, I don't want to be owned by the things I possess and I don't want to be sidetracked by trying to acquire what I don't have. Please help me as I seek to be rich in kindness, generosity, and thankfulness with whatever you choose to bless me. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
In the day of prosperity be joyful, but in the day of adversity consider: God also hath set the one over against the other, to the end that man should find nothing after him.  
Ecclesiastes 7:14   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 6, 2012*

*Devotional:*
I know both how to be abased, and I know how to abound: every where and in all things I am instructed both to be full and to be hungry, both to abound and to suffer need.  
Philippians 4:12  (KJV)

Contentment! Mmmm, I'd like to have a little of that; how about you? I find it hard to be contented about almost anything. My performance is not up to par. My weight isn't where it should be. My words were a little insensitive in the last conversation. It's even easier to slip into recognizing what we don't have financially and then pursue that. But before money, possessions, health, or any other thing can be truly enjoyed, we first have to learn that contentment is not based on our circumstances but our salvation.

PRAYER:
Almighty and generous God, you are the giver of all good gifts, so now I would like your help in finding the gift of contentment. Bless me as you choose, for I know deep in my heart that no blessing can compare to being your child and being loved and known personally by you. In Jesus' name I thank you. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed [is] the man that endureth temptation: for when he is tried, he shall receive the crown of life, which the Lord hath promised to them that love him.  James 1:12   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 7, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Therefore I say unto you, Take no thought for your life, what ye shall eat, or what ye shall drink; nor yet for your body, what ye shall put on. Is not the life more than meat, and the body than raiment?  Matthew 6:25  (KJV)

Worries are many and they all seem to crowd in around bill time, don't they. Jesus reminded us that life is more than food or clothes. The real question is whether we can live like life is more than food and clothing. We get deceived so easily, like Esau who sold his birthright for a bowl of soup. Let's not sell out what is precious for the allure of what will most likely end in difficulty and entanglements or at the very least doesn't have eternal value.

PRAYER:
Generous Father, banish fear and selfishness from my heart. I know you have already provided the most incredible gift of all time. Please help me pursue you and your will and not the things that choke out your presence in my life. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Wherefore take unto you the whole armour of God, that ye may be able to withstand in the evil day, and having done all, to stand.  Ephesians 6:13   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 9, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Charge them that are rich in this world, that they be not highminded, nor trust in uncertain riches, but in the living God, who giveth us richly all things to enjoy;  1 Timothy 6:17  (KJV)

It is awfully easy to try to build our security around money, isn't it? But world catastrophes, economic collapses, embargoes, and natural disasters can wipe out the basis of our security if it is in earthly wealth or physical things. But if our hope is in God, we get to share the bounty of his blessings in the world around us and the assurance that what is most important in our life cannot be taken away from us.

PRAYER:
Faithful and loving God, I am so thankful that you are the one in whom I can find my identity, values, hope, security, and future. You have blessed me in so many ways, but please help as I'm working to put my trust in you and not in earthly wealth or possessions. To you belong all glory and praise, now and forever. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Wherefore seeing we also are compassed about with so great a cloud of witnesses, let us lay aside every weight, and the sin which doth so easily beset [us], and let us run with patience the race that is set before us,  Hebrews 12:1   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 10, 2012*

*Devotional:*
For we have great joy and consolation in thy love, because the bowels of the saints are refreshed by thee, brother.  Philemon 1:7  (KJV)

Wouldn't this description of Philemon be a great one to have said about you! To be loved, supported, and encouraged by an encourager is to have your heart refreshed and your attitude lifted. Let's make a commitment to be an "encourager" who refreshes the hearts of those around us this week.

PRAYER:
Tender and loving God, thank you for leading the people into my life who have encouraged me when I most needed it. Please give me the eyes to see and the heart to serve those around me who desperately need my encouragement. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
And I heard a voice from heaven saying unto me, Write, Blessed [are] the dead which die in the Lord from henceforth: Yea, saith the Spirit, that they may rest from their labours; and their works do follow them.  Revelation 14:13   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 11, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Shew me thy ways, O LORD; teach me thy paths. Lead me in thy truth, and teach me: for thou [art] the God of my salvation; on thee do I wait all the day.  Psalm 25:4-5  (KJV)

Life can be so confusing. There are so many choices for us as we decide the values that will govern our lives. So how are we going to find the best way, God's way, to live? We will ask God to show us! Our hope is in him. Our salvation is in him. So why not ask him to guide us and teach us his truth? Why not expect that he will make his will known for us? If our hearts are open to his truth and we are seeking his path, he will make his will known.

PRAYER:
O mighty God, the only true guide to life, please help me to know your will more completely. I want to live for you and to please you. I want others to know of my allegiance to you -- not just because of the words I speak, but also through the character of my conduct. In Jesus' name I ask it. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Judge not, that ye be not judged.  Matthew 7:1-2   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 12, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Call unto me, and I will answer thee, and shew thee great and mighty things, which thou knowest not.  Jeremiah 33:3  (KJV)

God wants us to seek him and call out to him. He wants to answer us and tell us about things beyond our human comprehension. He longs to draw us close so that we can know him. Like a scared child calls out to a loving father in the next room, we too can call on him knowing that our Father will answer, protect, and comfort us. Even more than that, our Father will reveal to us things that would be impossible for us to know without his grace.

PRAYER:
Almighty God and Abba Father, I do want to know you and to be known by you. Yes, there are things in my heart and my life that I wish were not there. But I know your grace and I am confident that you know my heart and its desire to reflect your glory, share your grace, and display your character. Thank you for the gift of being your child and having my future secured. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Wherefore, my beloved brethren, let every man be swift to hear, slow to speak, slow to wrath: For the wrath of man worketh not the righteousness of God.  James 1:19-20   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 13, 2012*

*Devotional:*
So teach [us] to number our days, that we may apply [our] hearts unto wisdom.  Psalm 90:12  (KJV)

When we lose our sense of urgency to live for God, we end up wasting our time! God has a plan for us, for our world, and for his church. Without God's gift of "spiritual arithmetic" (numbering our days aright), we will never gain a heart of wisdom. So how do we get such a gift? Ask for it without doubting (James 1:5-7)! Trusting the Lord for wisdom has a huge effect on us and the way we conduct our lives. Rather than losing heart, God gives us a heart of wisdom!

PRAYER:
Holy and Almighty God, King of the Ages, you alone live in complete wisdom, justice, and grace. Please help me to know what time it is in my life and the role you want me to play at this stage of my journey. I want my life to be lived glorifying you. In Jesus' precious name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The poor and the deceitful man meet together: the LORD lighteneth both their eyes.  Proverbs 29:13   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 14, 2012*

*Devotional:*
(For we [are but of] yesterday, and know nothing, because our days upon earth [are] a shadow  Job 8:9  (KJV)

While Job never learned why he suffered, he did learn his place in the universe before the Almighty God (Job 38-41). When we are young, time passes so very slowly -- especially if we are waiting for something special! But as we get older, the years fly by more and more quickly. Yet despite all our learning, despite all our experience, we come to two great awakenings: our knowledge compared to what there is to know is so very small and our place in the passage of time is so very short. Both of these awakenings prepare us to turn our lives and future over to our God who longs to bring us to himself. 

PRAYER:
Holy and Almighty God, my Abba Father, thank you so much for your overwhelming patience as you try to communicate your love to people like me with my limited abilities to comprehend your magnificence and glory. Please give me wisdom this week, to make the decisions I need to make and to choose your way and not my own. In the name of the Lord Jesus Christ I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Having therefore these promises, dearly beloved, let us cleanse ourselves from all filthiness of the flesh and spirit, perfecting holiness in the fear of God.  2 Corinthians 7:1   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 16, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Then the Levites, Jeshua, and Kadmiel, Bani, Hashabniah, Sherebiah, Hodijah, Shebaniah, [and] Pethahiah, said, Stand up [and] bless the LORD your God for ever and ever: and blessed be thy glorious name, which is exalted above all blessing and praise.  Nehemiah 9:5  (KJV)

"Stand up and shout it if you love my Jesus..." That's a song our children love to sing! But what happens to that youthful exuberance and joy at worshiping the Lord? Scripture seems to show us that God doesn't want us to lose it. Read through the Bible and highlight all the physical acts used to reverence and praise our awesome and eternal God. In a world which regularly uses God's name in vain, isn't it time we stood up and praised him -- not only in church (our private worship) and our daily devotionals (our personal worship), but also in our lives every day (our public worship)?!

PRAYER:
Heavenly Father, I find it incomprehensible that an eternal and mighty God would choose to listen to my prayers. Yet I know you do hear them and respond to them. Thank you! Please be praised in my worship, whether I offer it in private with other Christians at church, in my daily personal worship, or in my public worship as I live as an example before my coworkers. You alone are God and worthy of all praise; please be praised in my life. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
[Saying], Blessed [are] they whose iniquities are forgiven, and whose sins are covered.  Romans 4:7   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 17, 2012*

*Devotional:*
And that ye study to be quiet, and to do your own business, and to work with your own hands, as we commanded you; That ye may walk honestly toward them that are without, and [that] ye may have lack of nothing.  1 Thessalonians 4:11-12  (KJV)

What's your ambition? I don't know about you, but I'm not so sure I could say my ambition is to "live a quiet life ...." But when I hear the reason for that directive, I understand. So many people I meet are frazzled, run down, and exhausted with all their "busy-ness." So let's make a commitment to cycle down a little, trust God more and more each day, and seek to live a life that wins the respect of those around us!

PRAYER:
O precious and righteous Father, I need your help to learn to slow down and tend to my own responsibilities instead of running around out of control and without purpose. Please grant me not only the wisdom that I have been praying for, but also the patience and quietude that I need for that wisdom to change my heart and mind. In Jesus' name I ask it. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Yea doubtless, and I count all things [but] loss for the excellency of the knowledge of Christ Jesus my Lord: for whom I have suffered the loss of all things, and do count them [but] dung, that I may win Christ,  Philippians 3:8   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 18, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Let no man seek his own, but every man another's [wealth].  1 Corinthians 10:24  (KJV)

Isn't it amazing how the more we try to fix things for ourselves, the more we focus on "looking out for number 1," and the more we also find ourselves isolated from meaningful relationships that make life worth living. "If you want to have a friend, then be a friend," the saying goes. You know what? It's right! It's easy to seek what is only for our own good. That's what most folks do as a matter of course. But what makes Christians redemptive, what makes them like God, is their willingness to think of others before themselves!

PRAYER:
Father, forgive me, because I know that I am often selfish and seldom think through the implications of my decisions based on the needs of others. I want to have the mind of Christ and be more selfless and sacrificial with everyone who needs your grace and the tenderness that you have placed within me to share with them. Please bless me as I seek to be like your Son in this area of my life. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed [are] they which are persecuted for righteousness' sake: for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.  Matthew 5:10   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 19, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Regard not them that have familiar spirits, neither seek after wizards, to be defiled by them: I [am] the LORD your God.  Leviticus 19:31  (KJV)

Our world has a re-emerging fascination with the occult and the world of demons and witchcraft. It's easy for us to react in one of two dangerous ways: to downplay the reality of these things or to dabble in them as matters of entertainment or amusement. God wants us to know that these fascinations are dangerous because the evil entities behind them are real and when we involve ourselves in them, they defile us. God alone is God and is to be worshiped without rival by his people.

PRAYER:
Holy and magnificent God, thank you for breaking the power and hold of evil powers through Jesus' crucifixion and resurrection. Please deliver those whom I know and love that are entrapped in one way or another with a fascination with false gods and deceiving and destructive spirits. Empower your Church with your Spirit; please cleanse us and make us a holy people, undefiled and ready for your service. In the name of the Lord Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Behold, I come quickly: blessed [is] he that keepeth the sayings of the prophecy of this book.  Revelation 22:7   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 20, 2012*

*Devotional:*
But without faith [it is] impossible to please [him]: for he that cometh to God must believe that he is, and [that] he is a rewarder of them that diligently seek him.  Hebrews 11:6  (KJV)

Our relationship with God is built on the atoning sacrifice of Jesus and our acceptance of that sacrifice through obedient faith. That faith trusts that God not only exists, but that he also personally cares about us and our desire to know him. He eagerly longs to bless those who seek him. What we find when we seek him, however, is that all other blessings pale in comparison to knowing, and being known by the eternal, immortal, and only true God! 

PRAYER:
Holy God, I do seek to know you better. Please make your presence known more powerfully in my life and in the life of your Church. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
And be ye kind one to another, tenderhearted, forgiving one another, even as God for Christ's sake hath forgiven you.  Ephesians 4:32   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 21, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Looking unto Jesus the author and finisher of [our] faith; who for the joy that was set before him endured the cross, despising the shame, and is set down at the right hand of the throne of God.  Hebrews 12:2  (KJV)

Who is your hero? I'm not asking for the Sunday school class answer, but the person you most actively admire! It is hard to "fix our eyes on Jesus" because he is not here where we can see him like other heroes. But he was the ultimate adventurer and trailblazer. He faced the horrific penalty and shame of the cross, taking away our sin! He did it so that we could have a hero that death and sin could not destroy, mar, or taint. He did it so that we could be confident that if we follow in his footsteps, the trail he blazed wasn't just for him, but for us, too!

PRAYER:
Holy God, forgive me when I chase what is false and let my focus shift from Jesus as my ultimate hero. I want to honor and serve him, having his life come alive in me, so that others may know the confidence that comes in having Jesus as their Lord. Words cannot express my gratitude to my Lord for his sacrifice and the horrible price he paid for my sins. Neither can words express my jubilation at his trailblazing victory that assures that I will someday be with you forever! It is in his name, Jesus Christ, that I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Go to now, ye that say, To day or to morrow we will go into such a city, and continue there a year, and buy and sell, and get gain: Whereas ye know not what [shall be] on the morrow. For what [is] your life? It is even a vapour, that appeareth for a little time, and then vanisheth away. For that ye [ought] to say, If the Lord will, we shall live, and do this, or that.  James 4:13-15   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 23, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Thou hast seen [it]; for thou beholdest mischief and spite, to requite [it] with thy hand: the poor committeth himself unto thee; thou art the helper of the fatherless.  Psalm 10:14  (KJV)

Those who take advantage of people who are powerless, who are down on their luck, or who are in compromising situations, need to know that God sees their actions and will hold them accountable. Those who are in distress must keep their faith in God, trusting that he sees, cares, and will send his help at the right time. Those of us who fit neither category need to be working for the deliverance and blessing of those who are facing difficulties and hardships.

PRAYER:
Gracious God, please bless several people I know who are in times of real distress and heartbreak. Please use me to minister to them. But please, dear Father, fill them with your Spirit so they will have the strength and courage necessary to endure. Bless them with deliverance that is clearly from you, so that all will know your grace and give glory to you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The glory of young men [is] their strength: and the beauty of old men [is] the gray head.  Proverbs 20:29   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 24, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Then the Levites, Jeshua, and Kadmiel, Bani, Hashabniah, Sherebiah, Hodijah, Shebaniah, [and] Pethahiah, said, Stand up [and] bless the LORD your God for ever and ever: and blessed be thy glorious name, which is exalted above all blessing and praise.  Nehemiah 9:5  (KJV)

God loves to hear our praises and songs of adoration. He longs to hear us call him Abba Father and King of the Ages. But better than all the praise we can muster and higher than the highest sounds of angels is something higher still: the very name of God. Let's make a commitment to revere and hold as holy the name of our glorious God!

PRAYER:
Almighty God, Father of compassion and Creator of the Universe, I praise you for exerting your will on our world. Now, dear Father, please make your will clearly demonstrable in my life as I seek to live for you so that your name will be exalted. In the holy name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
As free, and not using [your] liberty for a cloke of maliciousness, but as the servants of God.  1 Peter 2:16   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 25, 2012*

*Devotional:*
And Jehoshaphat said unto the king of Israel, Enquire, I pray thee, at the word of the LORD to day.  1 Kings 22:5  (KJV)

This verse is from the wonderful story of Micaiah the prophet. Jehoshaphat knew not to trust the counsel of false prophets. He was adamant that before they went into battle with anyone, God's people needed to first seek the counsel of the Lord! This should also be our approach to life. So often we ask God to bless what we've already decided rather than spending time in prayer, fasting, and Scripture seeking our Father's will. Let's not rush our decisions. God has promised that he would lead us with his Spirit; let's not rush the Spirit's input, or even worse, ignore it and then ask God to bless us anyway!

PRAYER:
Holy and Almighty God, ruler of all nations and Sovereign over all creation, please guide my decisions as I seek your will and your glory. I want my life, my family, my work, and my ministry to be lived in your will. I want to be your servant and not seek my own way and my own glory. Thank you for sending your Spirit to help illuminate your Word and lead me and to equip and empower me to serve you. In Jesus name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The LORD [is] merciful and gracious, slow to anger, and plenteous in mercy.  Psalm 103:8   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 26, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Who will render to every man according to his deeds:  Romans 2:6-7  (KJV)

God not only seeks after us, he desires relationship with us -- i.e., he longs for us to seek after him and after matters that are important to him. When we persistently seek his glory and honor by doing good, when we seek after eternal rather than temporal things, he is overjoyed to give us what he has always designed for us: eternal life with him. In other words, the seeking God is always looking for those seeking him! 

PRAYER:
Abba Father, I thank you for loving me when I was lost and in sin. I thank you for not just loving me, but also seeking me by sending Jesus. Thank you for your justice that you met with your grace in your Son Jesus. I confess that I at times get distracted and upset with things that don't really matter very much. Please bless me as I seek to discipline my heart and focus my desires on eternal things. As I seek your glory and honor in the way I conduct my life, it is reassuring that your desire to bless me with eternal life is even greater still. In Jesus' precious name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed [is] he that readeth, and they that hear the words of this prophecy, and keep those things which are written therein: for the time [is] at hand.  Revelation 1:3   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 27, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Thou shalt rise up before the hoary head, and honour the face of the old man, and fear thy God: I [am] the LORD.  Leviticus 19:32  (KJV)

In an age where respect is little known and even less practiced, showing honor for those who are older is often overlooked. Yet in this place, by the LORD's own word, showing respect for the elderly ranks right up there with reverencing God. But then we shouldn't be surprised, since God made honoring parents the very first commandment (in the Ten Commandments -- Exodus 20) directed at our relationship with others -- the first four commandments were directed at our relationship with him!

PRAYER:
Holy and Eternal God, thank you for my parents in the flesh and in the faith. Please give those who have been my spiritual mentors a special blessing. Without their guidance, I'm not sure where I would have ended up. Help me as I grow older to not only mature, but to also gain the character that will be needed by those whom you have placed before me to influence. May we, young and old alike, restore dignity and respect to our relationships before you in our generation. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
With all lowliness and meekness, with longsuffering, forbearing one another in love;  Ephesians 4:2   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 28, 2012*

*Devotional:*
I can of mine own self do nothing: as I hear, I judge: and my judgment is just; because I seek not mine own will, but the will of the Father which hath sent me.  John 5:30  (KJV)

"So who you tryin' to please, anyway?" These words of my dad still ring in my ears. His point? There are only two we MUST please: (1) our Father in heaven, because all praise and honor is due to him, and (2) ourselves, because we want to know that we've done the best we could do and been the best we could be. But I guess I've learned over the years that I can't begin to do the second of those very well without seeking the first one. Don't you hope that someday you reach the place where you can join Jesus in saying with absolute assurance: "I seek not to please myself but him who sent me!" The closer we approach that reality, the more we realize that we can't do anything of eternal significance on our own. Only when we live to honor God do we find the significance and have the impact that our lives were made to have.

PRAYER:
Almighty and Righteous Father, I know that without you I can do nothing that is of lasting significance. I have tried my own way and failed. I have sought my own good and seen my success short-lived. I want to live now, today and the rest of my life to please you. As I do this, I am confident that you will provide what I need and that you will empower me to do what you would have me do. In Jesus' name I thank you. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
But above all things, my brethren, swear not, neither by heaven, neither by the earth, neither by any other oath: but let your yea be yea; and [your] nay, nay; lest ye fall into condemnation.  James 5:12   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 30, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Seek the LORD and his strength, seek his face continually.  1 Chronicles 16:11  (KJV)

After restoring the presence of God to his people through the Ark of the Covenant, David and Asaph gave them these verses as a song to perpetually remind them of the importance of seeking God because ... our strength is found in him ... our grace is from his loving presence ... and our hope is in seeing him face to face and knowing him even as we are known by him. We must look to the Lord and not seek our own way or follow our own path.

PRAYER:
O Lord, I know you created me uniquely as you fashioned me in my mother's womb. Yet I know I can never have the freedom or creativity in my life that you long for me to discover, unless I first seek you and your strength. Please bless me with the assurance of your nearness as I seek you with all of my heart and use my abilities in creative ways to bring you glory. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
[Let your] conversation [be] without covetousness; [and be] content with such things as ye have: for he hath said, I will never leave thee, nor forsake thee.  Hebrews 13:5   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 31, 2012*

*Devotional:*
For thus saith the LORD unto the house of Israel, Seek ye me, and ye shall live: But seek not Bethel, nor enter into Gilgal, and pass not to Beersheba: for Gilgal shall surely go into captivity, and Bethel shall come to nought.  Amos 5:4-5  (KJV)

Do you "go to church"? I hope not! Now don't get me wrong; I'm not advocating you skip worship and fellowship this Sunday! We're told not to forsake gathering together as believers (Hebrews 10:25). But when we assemble as a body of believers, we're gathering together for encouragement and meeting with God. We're not GOING to church; we ARE the church! (The New Testament never used the word church to refer to a building!) God warned his people in Old Testament times that simply going to the places of worship was worthless. Instead, they needed to seek him! I believe that is exactly what God would have us do. And as we seek him together, we get to share fellowship, comfort, and encouragement with each other.

PRAYER:
Holy and loving Father, as I face the struggles of this week, it is comforting to know that I am never away from your love. At the same time, I love those special moments when I meet with other Christians and your presence is powerful and real. I know you are always with us when we gather together, but sometimes my heart or my circumstance or the situations going on in our church family derail my awareness of your presence. This week, dear Father, I pray for our worship assembly to be vibrant and powerful. I pray for your presence to be palpably near. I pray that you will be honored by what my brothers and sisters and I do to encourage each other and praise you. Please use this day to draw us near to you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The lip of truth shall be established for ever: but a lying tongue [is] but for a moment.  Proverbs 12:19   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 1, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Let no corrupt communication proceed out of your mouth, but that which is good to the use of edifying, that it may minister grace unto the hearers.  Ephesians 4:29  (KJV)

The goal in Christian communication is not just clarity. Neither is the goal just to be understood. The goal is not even just to be truthful. The goal is to be appropriate, encouraging, and uplifting to others based on the needs of that other person.

PRAYER:
Tender Shepherd, give me a heart that is pure so that my words may be pure. Give me a heart that is kind so that my words may be kind. Give me a heart that is full of joy and encouragement so that I may share these with those you bring to my path and with whom I share conversation. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
And the world passeth away, and the lust thereof: but he that doeth the will of God abideth for ever.  1 John 2:17   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 2, 2012*

*Devotional:*
That they should seek the Lord, if haply they might feel after him, and find him, though he be not far from every one of us:  Acts 17:27  (KJV)

Our seeking God longs to be sought! God placed his fingerprints all over the universe and then gave us places to find life and meaning. He had a purpose in this plan: he wanted us to seek the One behind it all. He is never far away from us, but he longs to be sought and found. When we seek after God, we are not only blessing him, we're also living out our life's key task.

PRAYER:
Heavenly Father, I long to know you more completely -- as the old hymn says to Jesus: "Beyond the sacred page, I seek thee Lord. My spirit pants for thee O living Word." Loving Father, I ask that your presence would be recognizable in my daily life. I truly want to get to know you, even as I am known by you. In the name of the Savior I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For we are unto God a sweet savour of Christ, in them that are saved, and in them that perish: To the one [we are] the savour of death unto death; and to the other the savour of life unto life. And who [is] sufficient for these things?  2 Corinthians 2:15-16   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 3, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Turn thou us unto thee, O LORD, and we shall be turned; renew our days as of old.  Lamentations 5:21  (KJV)

When these words were first spoken, they focused on God's restoration of Israel back to its place, its prominence, its life, and its Temple. Yet from our vantage point, this prayer can be ours as well. Restoration can mean Christ's return which brings us home to God. On that day, every barrier standing between God and us will fall. Our mortality will be swallowed up in victory. We will see God face to face and get to walk with him in the cool of the day as his perfect children. May that day come soon!

PRAYER:
Holy and awesome God, I know a huge gulf stands between your perfection and my limitations. Yet, dear Father, I believe you have spanned that gulf with your grace. While I wait for that perfection to dawn in all its fullness, please empower me for my battles with the Evil One and deliver me from all spiritual harm and attack. Until the day I see you face to face, please accept my all-too-limited and human praise for all you have done to save me. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed [are] the poor in spirit: for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.  Matthew 5:3   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 4, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Help us, O God of our salvation, for the glory of thy name: and deliver us, and purge away our sins, for thy name's sake.  -- Psalm 79:9  (KJV)

We don't deserve the grace we need! We have no right to presume God's forgiveness! We have no reason to expect divine deliverance! But in Jesus, God has shown us his incredible love and generosity. We can confidently call out for his mercy and receive his grace, forgiveness, and deliverance -- not because we deserve it, but because of who he is and for the sake of his glorious name.

PRAYER:
Holy and awesome God, I need your grace and forgiveness. I need your deliverance from the tempter's snare. Without your power and mercy, I will surely fail. May the grace you extend to me bring you praise. May the forgiveness you lavish on me bring others to honor you. May your deliverance of me from the tempter's snare bring glory to your name. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Ask, and it shall be given you; seek, and ye shall find; knock, and it shall be opened unto you: Ask, and it shall be given you; seek, and ye shall find; knock, and it shall be opened unto you:  Matthew 7:7-8   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 6, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Where no wood is, [there] the fire goeth out: so where [there is] no talebearer, the strife ceaseth.  Proverbs 26:20  (KJV)

Ol' Smokey The Bear said: "Only you can prevent forest fires!" Basically, that's what the Wiseman says about gossip. We can turn down the heat, douse the fire, and let the quarrel die. How? By not supplying juicy morsels of gossip, by ditching the urge to spread destructive innuendo, and by refusing to keep alive an ugly rumor. Without gossip, the bitterness of a rivalry can dissolve and relationships can mend.

PRAYER:
Forgive me, O God, for the times I have kept gossip alive or have entertained the conversation of a gossip. Please bless and heal those whom I have wounded with my participation in gossip.
Give me the strength to say only what is helpful to bless others, the courage to mend the relationships that I have damaged because of reckless words, and the wisdom to know how to discourage those seeking to spread gossip. In Jesus' name I ask it. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
[There is] no wisdom nor understanding nor counsel against the LORD.  Proverbs 21:30   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 7, 2012*

*Devotional:*
For the prophecy came not in old time by the will of man: but holy men of God spake [as they were] moved by the Holy Ghost.  2 Peter 1:21  (KJV)

Where did Scripture come from? What is the basis of our faith in the Bible and the Gospel? Peter wants us to realize that the prophets of ancient times didn't bake up their own private recipes for their prophecies. Instead, they could only move and respond to what God was doing in them, not what they themselves wanted to do or say. They were human, but their message was God's word because the Holy Spirit moved them to speak and guided their words. This makes what we have in Scripture from the prophets more than precious: we are given the very words of God! (cf. 2 Timothy 3:16-17)

PRAYER:
Almighty God, thank you for inspiring ordinary people to give us your extraordinary message in common, everyday language. Thank you for delivering that essential message to us in the Bible and preserving it through times of persecution, hardship, and opposition. Please use those same Scriptures to ignite a whole new revival in my heart and throughout our land. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Only let your conversation be as it becometh the gospel of Christ: that whether I come and see you, or else be absent, I may hear of your affairs, that ye stand fast in one spirit, with one mind striving together for the faith of the gospel;  Philippians 1:27   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 8, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Thou, [even] thou, [art] LORD alone; thou hast made heaven, the heaven of heavens, with all their host, the earth, and all [things] that [are] therein, the seas, and all that [is] therein, and thou preservest them all; and the host of heaven worshippeth thee.  Nehemiah 9:6  (KJV)

Our praise is pretty irrelevant to everyone and everything but us, those closest to us, and amazingly to God. In a universe so vast, so much bigger than Nehemiah could have imagined, what is our small voice and our song of praise? The billions of stars and innumerable creatures of the immense seas all cry out that our Creator is LORD. God will receive the worship of the angels and all the heavenly beings. What difference does it make if we praise him? To the universe, to be blunt, it doesn't matter. But it does to us! It matters even more to the LORD, who longs to be our Father and wants to bring us into relationship with himself.

PRAYER:
Holy and amazing God, you alone are Lord -- Lord of all creation and Lord of my life. You are praised by all you have made. Your works cry out and declare your creative genius and your loving kindness. Father, I want to add my heartfelt praise to the chorus of creation, the voices of the angels, and the praise of many who have come before me. You are truly worthy to be praised. I gladly offer you my words, my songs, my heart, and my life. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Rejoice evermore. Pray without ceasing. In every thing give thanks: for this is the will of God in Christ Jesus concerning you.  1 Thessalonians 5:16-18   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 9, 2012*

*Devotional:*
And the inhabitants of one [city] shall go to another, saying, Let us go speedily to pray before the LORD, and to seek the LORD of hosts: I will go also.  Zechariah 8:21  (KJV)

This Messianic message from Zechariah anticipates the day of the LORD's redemption. Many different peoples, from all over the world, will come looking for the great mercy of God. God's people will have one key phrase on their hearts: "Let's go seek the presence of God. I'm going; why don't you join me?" As believers, we know Jesus has come, has died, and has been raised from the dead. We know Jesus is returning with salvation for all who truly know and follow him. Let's ask others to join us in going to the great celebration of grace and salvation at his return!

PRAYER:
Loving Father, I seek your presence daily in my life. Without your guidance, love, holiness, and truth, I would be lost and confused. Knowing that my destiny is with you, I look forward to seeing you face to face as your child. Please lead me to those who do not know you, but who are seeking you. Give me eyes to see them, ears to hear their cry, and wisdom to know how to share your grace. Use me to prepare them to meet you at the great Day of Redemption that is coming with your Son. In the name of Christ Jesus my Lord. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
But be ye doers of the word, and not hearers only, deceiving your own selves.  James 1:22   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 10, 2012*

*Devotional:*
For Christ also hath once suffered for sins, the just for the unjust, that he might bring us to God, being put to death in the flesh, but quickened by the Spirit:  1 Peter 3:18  (KJV)

It sounds so simple and straightforward, doesn't it? Kinda like the newspaper headline about someone dying we don't know. Just cold, hard facts! But we know differently. Underneath this statement of grace lies the broken heart of God, the sacrifice of heaven, the brutality of supposedly religious men, and the searching love of our God who would not abandon us to the cruel "Deathmaster." For those who knew animal sacrifice, with its high personal cost and animal sacrifices, this verse is more than a headline: it is a "graceline." Once for all -- no more sacrifices needed. Bring you to God -- no more distance, no intermediaries between God and us. Jesus is heaven's open door and God's open heart saying, "Come home; we've been waiting for you."

PRAYER:
What words, O gracious Father, can I use to express my appreciation for your sacrifice and grace? I have none sufficient to say what I feel. But even in this realization, I know the gift of your Spirit ensures that you hear my words and my heart. Every good and lasting thing I have comes from your grace. Please receive my undying love and my heartfelt praise for all you are, for all you have done, and for all that you will be. In Jesus' precious name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Where there is neither Greek nor Jew, circumcision nor uncircumcision, Barbarian, Scythian, bond [nor] free: but Christ [is] all, and in all.  Colossians 3:11   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 11, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Glory ye in his holy name: let the heart of them rejoice that seek the LORD.  1 Chronicles 16:10  (KJV)

What is your glory? Do you glory in your accomplishments, your wealth, your status, your looks, your piety, your humility ...? In the old hymn "Beneath the Cross of Jesus," we confess, "My glory, all the Cross." That's what Christians mean when we "glory in God's holy name." Our full understanding of God's holy name has been greatly expanded by Jesus. He taught us to not only reverence the name of God, but also to call him Father. Any other cause of joy, any other basis for boasting, is a passing illusion. For those whose hearts seek the LORD, glory is found in reverencing the holy name of the Father who gave up his precious Son so we could be his children. He loves us that much. Incredible!

PRAYER:
You have blessed me in so many ways, Father. How can I ever begin to thank you properly? I confess that I sometimes seek notoriety and glory for myself even though I know it is fleeting and often it is only the false flattery of those who want something from me. But deep in my heart, dear God, I know that my true glory is found in the adoption covenant you signed with your grace. Thank you! Words cannot capture my appreciation, but please know that I look forward to being eternally grateful for all that you have done. May the glory be yours in heaven and throughout the earth, both now and forevermore. In the name of Jesus I praise you. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
As a dog returneth to his vomit, [so] a fool returneth to his folly.  Proverbs 26:11   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 13, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Whom having not seen, ye love; in whom, though now ye see [him] not, yet believing, ye rejoice with joy unspeakable and full of glory: Receiving the end of your faith, [even] the salvation of [your] souls.  1 Peter 1:8-9  (KJV)

Can you trust what you don't see? Of course! What kind of question is that? Our lives depend on what we cannot see -- things like gravity and the air we breathe, just to name two. Faith in Jesus is as natural as faith in each of those things. The problem is that our hearts are skeptical. We find it hard to believe that anyone divine would love us so much. Our experience says, "If it seems too good to be true, it is." That skepticism is just the twisted form of the response God longs to see from us: "inexpressible and glorious joy." I don't know about you, but I've tasted both. I prefer joy over skepticism!

PRAYER:
What joy fills my heart, Father, when I anticipate what it will be like to be in your presence -- to have you wipe each tear from my eyes and to have you introduce me again to those I love and to those I've only known by reputation. Please never let me outlive that sense of anticipation and never let that hope dim in my heart, no matter what else may happen in my life here. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed [are] they that do his commandments, that they may have right to the tree of life, and may enter in through the gates into the city.  Revelation 22:14   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 14, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Who hath delivered us from the power of darkness, and hath translated [us] into the kingdom of his dear Son:  Colossians 1:13  (KJV)

I have a large distribution list that I send this Devotional out to, which I’m sure consist of many different nationalities who will read Today's Verse. While our national origins and ethnic heritages are different, we are members of one Kingdom. Our allegiance transcends race, culture, language, and nation. Why? Because we've been rescued from the dominion that holds sway over race, culture, language, and nation. That dominion divides us and makes us suspicious of each other, leading to hatred and warfare. We've been given a more glorious Kingdom! We've been made into a more glorious and colorful race! We are God's children and part of the Kingdom of the Son he loves.

PRAYER:
Use us, O Father, to break down the barriers that separate peoples on the basis of temporary externals. Make us into a Kingdom of character, hope, and love. Cast all darkness out of our hearts.
Shine the light of your grace through us to our world so people can see us a healing for the nations. In the name of the Lord Jesus Christ, the only true Savior of all peoples, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Let no man say when he is tempted, I am tempted of God: for God cannot be tempted with evil, neither tempteth he any man: But every man is tempted, when he is drawn away of his own lust, and enticed.  James 1:13-14   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 15, 2012*

*Devotional:*
But let all those that put their trust in thee rejoice: let them ever shout for joy, because thou defendest them: let them also that love thy name be joyful in thee.  Psalm 5:11  (KJV)

The last several years have not been easy for believers. Persecution around the world is at an all time high. In the United States, mass murderers specifically targeted those who believed in God. Though executed for their faith, their witness to the LORD has been as inspiring. We have many choices when faced with such reality. Shock probably should not be among them. This is an old horror, going back to the earliest days of the Christian community. It actually originated long before the days of Jesus, when our Jewish heroes were persecuted for two simple reasons: they believed in the One true God and they were Jewish. I believe it's time that we start praying this ancient prayer from today's Scripture in Psalm 5 again. When we pray it, let's remember that no matter what others may do to us, they cannot separate us from God and the deliverance he holds for us in his future. 

PRAYER:
Almighty God, please bless our world with a season of peace. Bless us with a respite from the horrors Satan has afflicted on your children through the hatred of men. Give us the courage, in peace or in persecution, to be open about our faith, generous with our forgiveness, and steadfast in our hope. Finally, Father, please bless those whose loved ones were martyred because of their faith in you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Let us hold fast the profession of [our] faith without wavering; (for he [is] faithful that promised  Hebrews 10:23   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 16, 2012*

*Devotional:*
And I thank Christ Jesus our Lord, who hath enabled me, for that he counted me faithful, putting me into the ministry;  1 Timothy 1:12  (KJV)

We minister by grace. We are saved and made holy by God's grace given us in Jesus. We are declared holy and blameless before God because of the grace of Jesus. We are given a gift to use in ministry for the Church because of the grace of Jesus. We are given strength from the Holy Spirit to persevere during difficult times because of the grace of God in Jesus. So what ministry we find ourselves capable of performing, what opportunities we have to serve and make a difference in people's lives, and what power we have in fulfilling our ministry are all given to us. It is not something to boast about. The Lord's power is made perfect in weakness as we offer ourselves to him to be used for his glory.

PRAYER:
Glorify your name, O God my Eternal Father. Thank you for Jesus who has redeemed me, gifted me, strengthened me, led me, and empowered me to serve. May you be glorified in all that I say and do. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed [is] the nation whose God [is] the LORD; [and] the people [whom] he hath chosen for his own inheritance.  Psalm 33:12   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 17, 2012*

*Devotional:*
And such were some of you: but ye are washed, but ye are sanctified, but ye are justified in the name of the Lord Jesus, and by the Spirit of our God.  1 Corinthians 6:11  (KJV)

Following a list of vices, both scandalous and common, Paul finishes with this incredible word of grace. We all have a tendency to live in the land of "I-used-to-be." For some of us, our past accomplishments become our excuse to live in the arrogant afterglow of yesterday. Paul wrote Philippians 3:4b-9 for this group. For others of us, the wounds and sins of our past become the bag of rocks we drag with us through the rest of life. We take those "rancid rocks" out and inspect them once again to our misery. We use them as proof of why we can't move on with our lives. What a glorious awakening Paul gives us in this passage. In Christ, there are no more bags and no more rocks. We're clean! We're made holy! We're declared innocent of any wrongdoing. How? Why? Who? The sacrifice and triumph of Jesus and the powerful work of the Holy Spirit.

PRAYER:
Forgive me, Father, for lingering on yesterdays, ruining my todays, and clouding up my tomorrows. Help me with my tendency to live in the land of "I-used-to-be." Give me the courage to believe that you have put my past in its proper place and want to do a new glorious thing in me today, a glorious and gracious thing that brings you honor and me salvation! In Jesus' name I thank you. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed [is] the man that walketh not in the counsel of the ungodly, nor standeth in the way of sinners, nor sitteth in the seat of the scornful.  Psalm 1:1   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 18, 2012*

*Devotional:*
But if ye will not obey the voice of the LORD, but rebel against the commandment of the LORD, then shall the hand of the LORD be against you, as [it was] against your fathers.  1 Samuel 12:15  (KJV)

Dietrich Bonhoeffer said more than 50 years ago that grace had become cheapened. I wonder what he would say today? I'm all for grace, but I'm horrified at the cost by which it came. I can't for the life of me understand how we can so often claim to have received it and yet bear no resemblance in character to the one who gave it. God's Word through Samuel is a harsh one. Yet it is one that I believe we must include in our triumphant song of grace. You see, true grace changes us. It will make us gracious and more like the Grace-giver himself. If not, what we call grace is impotent, powerless, and false. Paul called this a form of religion that denied God's true power in us (2 Timothy 3:5). Let's return obedience back to the pantheon of virtues and rescue it from the attic of our religious past.

PRAYER:
Father, I know that you are disappointed with my sin and yet your grace still flows and covers it. But Father, I NEVER want to presume on that grace. You and I know the deepest struggles of my character and the things I only want to "kinda" give up. Please work your perfection in me through the Holy Spirit, conforming me to be more and more like my Savior Jesus, in whose name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Looking unto Jesus the author and finisher of [our] faith; who for the joy that was set before him endured the cross, despising the shame, and is set down at the right hand of the throne of God.  Hebrews 12:2   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 20, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Therefore being justified by faith, we have peace with God through our Lord Jesus Christ: By whom also we have access by faith into this grace wherein we stand, and rejoice in hope of the glory of God.  Romans 5:1-2  (KJV)

Peace is more than the mercurial, vaporous, whimsical wish of folks who just want everyone to get along and things to be calm. The peace the apostle Paul is describing here, peace with God, goes much deeper than simply a desire for calm and for a lack of conflict. Jesus, through his sacrificial obedience to God, has made peace with God real for us. Yes, God provided it by grace. Yes, God is the one who insures it because of that grace. But, because this peace is tied to him and his character, we can rejoice and anticipate being caught up in the glory of our glorious God.

PRAYER:
O great Majesty on high, I praise you for the gift of your grace in Jesus. Give me confidence and trust so that I may stand, secure and emboldened to live for you, with a life full of hope and joy.
In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He that saith he abideth in him ought himself also so to walk, even as he walked.  1 John 2:6   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 21, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Who [is] like unto thee, O LORD, among the gods? who [is] like thee, glorious in holiness, fearful [in] praises, doing wonders?  -- Exodus 15:11  (KJV)

With whom do you compare the incomparable? How do you grasp the infinite with a finite mind? When the quintessence of majesty is the God you contemplate, how can you ever speak of majesty about anything else? God exhausts our superlatives. God's glory bewilders our imaginations. God's greatness exceeds our wildest dreams. He is beyond what we can know or believe. Yet the Wonder of all his wonders is simply this: he limited himself to a baby, swaddled by loving parents in strips of cloth, and placed in a feed trough because there was no room for them in the inn. Sometimes the greatest of all wonders are not the ones that require our biggest and best words. Sometimes the greatest of all wonders wrap their tiny fingers around our own and capture our hearts.

PRAYER:
I do not know how to understand your incredible love for us, yes even for me. How could you enter our world in baby Jesus? Like the Magi, I bow and worship you, Lord Jesus, and our Father who sent you. Who is like you, O God? Nobody is even close. Yet for some reason known only to your grace, you have brought us close. I praise you for your majesty and I praise you for your manger. To your glory, precious Jesus, and in your name, I offer this praise. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Lying lips [are] abomination to the LORD: but they that deal truly [are] his delight.  Proverbs 12:22   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 22, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Thou in thy mercy hast led forth the people [which] thou hast redeemed: thou hast guided [them] in thy strength unto thy holy habitation.  Exodus 15:13  (KJV)

As a minister, I am privileged to be present at many of the most important events in people's lives. Good or bad, to be there at the crossroads of life is a sacred trust. In those moments that are hardest, dying and death, verses like this one fill my heart with strength and remind me why I answered a call to serve in waters way above my head. God's promise here is a great reminder that what he began when he redeemed his people out of Egypt, he would also complete by bringing them into the Promised Land. Now, we can hear a more powerful promise behind these words. We can find it even more reasonable to trust them. God did what he said for Israel. Since he did for them, can't we say with confidence, "I know you will guide us to your holy dwelling?" 

PRAYER:
Tender Shepherd, you have led me through some very difficult times and brought me safely through. Now as I seek to live for you, please make your presence known. I truly believe that you are guiding me to your holy dwelling, but sometimes, I must confess, the way becomes difficult and faith becomes hard. Renew my courage, O Lord, just as you did with reluctant Moses and untested Joshua. Then, dear Lord, please use me to help others find your promise and their way home to you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Submit yourselves to every ordinance of man for the Lord's sake: whether it be to the king, as supreme; Or unto governors, as unto them that are sent by him for the punishment of evildoers, and for the praise of them that do well. For so is the will of God, that with well doing ye may put to silence the ignorance of foolish men:  1 Peter 2:13-15   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 23, 2012*

*Devotional:*
He shall cover thee with his feathers, and under his wings shalt thou trust: his truth [shall be thy] shield and buckler.  Psalm 91:4  (KJV)

Life is filled with many uncertainties. You never know when something unexpected is going to happen. You have no idea when the next disaster will strike. In a world filled with hate and terrorism, none of us has a clue when the next horrible atrocity will take place. So what do we do when we can't be sure of our circumstances? We take shelter under the wing of the One who is above all circumstances! We take assurance in our Father who has promised to bring us to himself no matter what may happen today ... in our world ... and to our bodies. Our lives are hidden with our Father because we've been joined to Christ. He is our Refuge! His wings are our shelter!

PRAYER:
Father, what words can I offer that are sufficient to thank and praise you for your deliverance that is greater than death? You are the Alpha and the Omega. You are the God who was and is and is to come. You are my Abba Father, who has adopted me and made me your own. I place my trust, my hope, and future in you and I will not be afraid. I find my refuge under your wings! All praise to you in the name of Jesus. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
[It is] better to trust in the LORD than to put confidence in man.  Psalm 118:8   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 24, 2012*

*Devotional:*
For our God [is] a consuming fire.  Hebrews 12:29  (KJV)

We should worship God with reverence because he is a consuming fire! Mmm. What does that mean? Is the focus on his holiness? Does this warn of judgment? Is this an expression of his purity? Yes, YES, YES! You see, God is holy and pure and righteous. Our imperfections, flaws, failures, and sins stand out glaringly in comparison to his perfection. Yet, rather than destroying us with his holy fire, he can make us new and clean and more than what we once were. So not only can we draw near to him because of Jesus, we can stay near him as we live Jesus' life in our world (see Hebrews 13). That, dear friend, is reverential worship at its finest!

PRAYER:
Righteous and holy God, please forgive me for my sin, my lack of boldness, and my unexercised faith. Thank you for not compromising your holiness, but, instead, sacrificing your Son to perfect and purify me by your grace so I can come before you. As I live this week, may your holiness be exalted by my conduct and reflected in my character. I ask this in the name of Jesus Christ, my Lord and Savior. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Let the word of Christ dwell in you richly in all wisdom; teaching and admonishing one another in psalms and hymns and spiritual songs, singing with grace in your hearts to the Lord.  Colossians 3:16   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 25, 2012*

*Devotional:*
O worship the LORD in the beauty of holiness: fear before him, all the earth.  Psalm 96:9  (KJV)

Don't you really appreciate the phrase "the splendor of his holiness" and long to behold that splendor? It conjures up reminders of Isaiah's encounter with God in Isaiah 6 or John's vision of Jesus in Revelation 1. God's essence -- known in the Old Testament as his glory and his holiness -- can be described only as splendorous! Our only fitting response is to join the angels of Isaiah 6 and the twenty-four elders around the throne in Revelation and worship God and cry, "Holy, holy, holy, is the Lord God Almighty. The whole earth is full of his glory."

PRAYER:
You are holy, majestic God, more than my mind can grasp or my imagination can dream. I worship and praise you for your glory, might, grace, and mercy. I hunger for the day when I can see your splendor face to face and join the angels of heaven and the twenty-four elders in never ending worship and praise. Through Jesus I offer this praise and my life. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed [is] the man unto whom the LORD imputeth not iniquity, and in whose spirit [there is] no guile.  Psalm 32:2   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 27, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Thus will I magnify myself, and sanctify myself; and I will be known in the eyes of many nations, and they shall know that I [am] the LORD.  -- Ezekiel 38:23  (KJV)

In a time when God's people were in shambles physically and spiritually, he promises judgment -- judgment on them and their oppressors. But he also reveals why. He will show His greatness and holiness so they will know Him, YAHWEH -- God of "his people" and also of all nations. I would love for God to show his greatness and holiness in our day, wouldn't you? To have God honored for who he is and what he has done would be marvelous. May that day come quickly!

PRAYER:
Father, as your flawed and mortal child, I do fear your bold revelation of yourself. We humans are mortal and frail in comparison to your blazing glory. But I have confidence in my relationship with you through Jesus, and dear Father, I want you honored and your name revered in my day. I am tired of hearing your name used in vain and your glory profaned. Exalt yourself before the nations! Reveal your holy majesty so that everyone will know that you are the only true and living God! In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
But let your communication be, Yea, yea; Nay, nay: for whatsoever is more than these cometh of evil.  Matthew 5:37   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 28, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Break thou the arm of the wicked and the evil [man]: seek out his wickedness [till] thou find none.  Psalm 10:15  (KJV)

It is hard not to get discouraged when evil and wicked people get away with what is reprehensible. Christians on every continent have things that greatly trouble them about the evil perpetrated in their corner of the world as corrupt power abuses those who belong to God's people. Let's join together, believers from all around the world, and ask God to intervene in a clear, decisive way, and bring these days of violence and wickedness to an end!

PRAYER:
Holy and righteous Father, please break the power of wickedness that reigns in our world and bring it to an end. Make it clear that the fall of evil's power is at the hand of the Lord Jesus. Lord Jesus, destroy every power that stands between God and us, and bring to a glorious beginning the eternal reign of your Kingdom. To your glory, Lord Jesus, and in your name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed [are] they that mourn: for they shall be comforted.  Matthew 5:4   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 29, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Likewise reckon ye also yourselves to be dead indeed unto sin, but alive unto God through Jesus Christ our Lord.  Romans 6:11  (KJV)

In baptism, we are united with Christ in his death (see Romans 6:1-14 for the background of this devotional meditation). Our old sinful selves are crucified with Christ. We are no longer slaves to sin. We are alive in Christ -- the one whom sin could not master and death could not conquer. His life is now our life. His victory is our victory. His future is our future. Let's set our hearts to live based upon this certainty!

PRAYER:
Gracious Father, I find it incredible that you put all my past sin in the grave of your crucified Son and have raised me up to new life in him. Inspire me to find meaning, joy, and victory in Jesus.
Strengthen me with your Spirit and conform me more perfectly to my Lord. Please empower me to live fully trusting that all of my sin is dead, buried and gone. Please give me the confidence that my new life is bound up with Jesus and his future. Jesus, I thank you for this hope and offer this praise in your name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
I therefore, the prisoner of the Lord, beseech you that ye walk worthy of the vocation wherewith ye are called,  Ephesians 4:1   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 1, 2012*

*Devotional:*
A man [that hath] friends must shew himself friendly: and there is a friend [that] sticketh closer than a brother.  Proverbs 18:24  (KJV)

Who are your closest friends? Good friends are hard to come by in a world of superficial acquaintances and shallow relationships. "Hanging with the crowd" can give us a false sense of belonging, but often leaves us wounded and alone in times of trouble. Open, honest, supportive, and loving relationships don't happen without investment. Ask the Lord to lead you to close friends in his family. Minister to and serve those around you. Listen to their requests, faithfully upholding them in prayer. Spend time in Christian service with other servant believers. Join yourself to a Bible study or accountability group. As you do, trust that God will give you that "stick-through-thick-and-thin-friend." Companions are easy to find, but can be unreliable. Development of Christian friends is an investment of effort and time, but they are friends with whom we will share forever. 

PRAYER:
Precious God, I thank you for my friends (include the names of friends). Please, dear Father, lead me into the life of someone this week who needs me to be his or her friend. Bless all those who read Today's Verse with a Christian friend that will help them in their walk with you. Thank you so much, dear Father, for my greatest friend, Jesus, in whose name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Pure religion and undefiled before God and the Father is this, To visit the fatherless and widows in their affliction, [and] to keep himself unspotted from the world.  James 1:27   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 2, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Jesus said unto him, If thou canst believe, all things [are] possible to him that believeth.  Mark 9:23  (KJV)

Jesus is the ultimate one "who believes." All things ARE possible for him. Guess what? He longs to do great things through us, too! In fact, he promised he would do even greater things through us than he did himself because he is now at the Father's side helping us! (See John 14:12-14.) So isn't it time that we quit talking about what we can't do, and start believing in the one who can do great things? Paul put it this way: God can do "more than we can ask or imagine by his power at work in us." (Ephesians 3:20-21)

PRAYER:
Great Almighty God, Ruler of the nations, Creator of the universe, and Lord of all things, please forgive me. Forgive me for my wimpy and limited prayers. Forgive me for getting involved in petty quarrels over mundane and irrelevant things. Forgive me for my spiritual lack of vision. Please stir me by your Spirit. Please open my eyes so that I can see what you long to do through me. Please empower me to be a powerful witness to our world trapped in darkness. Please give me incredible dreams for your Kingdom, then astound me by doing far more than I ever imagined. In the name of Jesus, and to your glory, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Better [is] a dinner of herbs where love is, than a stalled ox and hatred therewith.  Proverbs 15:17   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 3, 2012*

*Devotional:*
For whosoever shall give you a cup of water to drink in my name, because ye belong to Christ, verily I say unto you, he shall not lose his reward.  Mark 9:41  (KJV)

This simple and clear passage cuts two ways: First, we are blessed when we bless God's children, even if the blessing is simple. Second, we can rejoice when others do the simplest things to bless us in Jesus' name, because we receive the kindness and grace of others and because God blesses that kindness with his overwhelming grace. Bottom line -- let's live to be a blessing! When we do, God is blessed. We are blessed. We bless others. In addition, when others are gracious to us, God has also promised to bless them. God pours his blessings out on all of us. In God's miraculous economy, the more we bless each other, the more blessings there are for everyone! 

PRAYER:
Gracious and loving Father, please use me this week to be a blessing to everyone around me. But this week, dear Father, please lead me into the life of someone who desperately needs your grace.
Please give me discernment to see them when you bring them across my path. Give me courage to reach out and bless them. Keep them on my heart and help me as I seek to be a long-term blessing to them. In Jesus' name I ask for your help and grace to use this opportunity for your glory. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Remember them that are in bonds, as bound with them; [and] them which suffer adversity, as being yourselves also in the body.  Hebrews 13:3   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 5, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Thus speaketh the LORD of hosts, saying, Execute true judgment, and shew mercy and compassions every man to his brother: And oppress not the widow, nor the fatherless, the stranger, nor the poor; and let none of you imagine evil against his brother in your heart.  Zechariah 7:9-10  (KJV)

Do you want a clear, simple, straightforward word from the Lord today? That's what Zechariah gives us. He reminds us that God wants us to be fair, compassionate, caring, without prejudice, and tenderhearted to those in need, and to give each other the benefit of the doubt. In other words, he wants us to treat each other like Christ treated people. Why? Because we can't be right with God and be wrong with people!

PRAYER:
Loving Father, please forgive me for the times I've gotten bogged down with hard-to-understand verses in Scripture and ignored your clear teaching on how to live. Please give me the opportunity this week to live like you have commanded me. In the future, when my heart grows cold or my response to others is not what it should be, please use your Spirit to bring to my remembrance this passage so that I might live it to your glory. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
But the day of the Lord will come as a thief in the night; in the which the heavens shall pass away with a great noise, and the elements shall melt with fervent heat, the earth also and the works that are therein shall be burned up. [Seeing] then [that] all these things shall be dissolved, what manner [of persons] ought ye to be in [all] holy conversation and godliness, Looking for and hasting unto the coming of the day of God, wherein the heavens being on fire shall be dissolved, and the elements shall melt with fervent heat?  2 Peter 3:10-12   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 6, 2012*

*Devotional:*
But whoso keepeth his word, in him verily is the love of God perfected: hereby know we that we are in him. He that saith he abideth in him ought himself also so to walk, even as he walked.  
1 John 2:5-6  (KJV)

Do you want to know who walks with Jesus each day? Look for folks whose lives look like his! Do you want to walk with Jesus? Look at his life in the Gospels (Matthew, Mark, Luke, and John). See how he treated people; then do the same! Notice how he defeated Satan and overcame temptation. Trust that you can do the same! As you do these things, you will find that Jesus is not only walking with you, he is also working through you!

PRAYER:
Stir my spirit, O God, and empower me with your Spirit to live a life of integrity and purity like Jesus. Please give me a heart for people, dear Father, like your Son Jesus has. Help me to not only see their needs and hear their cries, but to also respond with love and compassion. In the name of my Savior Jesus, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Seek good, and not evil, that ye may live: and so the LORD, the God of hosts, shall be with you, as ye have spoken.  Amos 5:14   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 7, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Wine [is] a mocker, strong drink [is] raging: and whosoever is deceived thereby is not wise.  Proverbs 20:1  (KJV)

Rather than spending millions on ad campaigns filled with bright lights, leggy blondes, fast cars, and handsome young studs like the alcohol industry does, God plainly states the truth: We are unwise to be in bondage to anything that makes us look foolish, that destructively incites our passions, and that opens us up to temptation. If your experience with alcohol has led to any of these, please seek the help of a strong Christian friend who can help you find freedom. If you are not in bondage to these, please keep those who have been hurt by alcohol and drug abuse in your prayers and fellowship.

PRAYER:
Father, my heart hurts today for every person, and every family, under the grip of Satan because of alcohol and drug abuse. Please bless those who are terrorized by a loved one in addiction's grip. Please give them the strength to seek help and not remain alone and silent. Please awaken their loved one to the truth of his/her destructive lifestyle. Please prepare the people who can help them begin the road to recovery, health, and freedom that you so long to give them. Please use us, your Church, as a place of healing and hope for those whose lives are caught in this tragic trap. In Jesus' name I pray for your mighty help and power. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For [it is] better, if the will of God be so, that ye suffer for well doing, than for evil doing.  1 Peter 3:17   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 8, 2012*

*Devotional:*
[And] having spoiled principalities and powers, he made a shew of them openly, triumphing over them in it.  Colossians 2:15  (KJV)

Crucifixion was so hideous, so inhumane and vile, that the word "crucify" was not considered appropriate in polite speech in Greek culture. Crucifixion was reserved for the scum of society who were considered a threat to the government. Jesus endured this hideous death. But what Satan had intended for the humiliation of God, Jesus turned into the humiliation of Satan and his evil angels. He made a public spectacle of them. He turned their torture stick of shame into an altar of glory. He transformed the gory fury of hell into a sacrifice of forgiveness. He redirected evil's power to kill and made it a place to heal. While we deplore the unspeakable sacrifice and shame that Jesus bore on the cross for us, we also rejoice that the evil one and his hoards of hate are broken. Their apparent victory is turned into their defeat. What was supposed to be God's greatest shame becomes his greatest grace, which ransoms us from Satan's grasp.

PRAYER:
No words, holy and righteous Father, can ever express my appreciation for your plan, your sacrifice, and your salvation. No song of praise, no heartfelt poem, no letter of love can ever express the thanks I have, dear Jesus, for your loving and powerful sacrifice. Thank you for saving me from sin, death, and a life without meaning. To you, dear Father, and to you, Lord Jesus, I offer my life as my gift of thanks and praise. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
If any of you lack wisdom, let him ask of God, that giveth to all [men] liberally, and upbraideth not; and it shall be given him.  James 1:5   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 9, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Even from the days of your fathers ye are gone away from mine ordinances, and have not kept [them]. Return unto me, and I will return unto you, saith the LORD of hosts. But ye said, Wherein shall we return?  Malachi 3:7  (KJV)

In times of horror and disaster, people routinely ask, "Where is God in all of this?" Yet we so often leave God at the periphery of our lives and look for him only when we are desperate and have no other options. When things are going well, we seldom say, "Where is God in all of this? Why, he's right here blessing us! Let's praise him for his goodness!" God pleads with us to turn to him and seek after him, in good times and in bad. Not only will we find him; he will return to us and walk with us.

PRAYER:
O God, please forgive us for seeking our own way. We confess that we have wandered from your ways. Even while the Bible is so readily available to us, we often squander the opportunity to hear you speak from the Word. Even when we have so many opportunities to praise you and pray to you, you sometimes only hear from us when we have gotten ourselves into insurmountable problems. Father, I confess that I have let my relationship with you slip and that I have not pursued your presence in my life as much as I could. Please be with me and all your Church as we seek you and your presence daily in our lives! In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Hear thou, my son, and be wise, and guide thine heart in the way.  Proverbs 23:19   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 10, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Woe unto them that seek deep to hide their counsel from the LORD, and their works are in the dark, and they say, Who seeth us? and who knoweth us?  Isaiah 29:15  (KJV)

Aren't we so very silly sometimes! We try to hide what we've done and what we're planning from the Lord. Of course we're only fooling ourselves. At first glance, God's knowing our plans and seeing our actions is threatening. But after a little time to think it through, isn't it nice that God does see everything, including our motives and thoughts? This insures justice will be done and our mess-ups will be evaluated in terms of our intentions, not just our failures! On top of that, it also means that those who plot to do us harm will have to answer to God, and we don't have to worry about "settling the score" or "getting even."

PRAYER:
Forgive me, Father, when I've tried to hide my plans and thoughts from you. Create in me a new and clean heart so that I am unafraid of your knowing anything going on in my heart. By the power of your Spirit, stir my spirit to desire your character and long for your presence in my life. I want to live dedicated to your glory and serving your Kingdom. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
And whatsoever ye do, do [it] heartily, as to the Lord, and not unto men; Knowing that of the Lord ye shall receive the reward of the inheritance: for ye serve the Lord Christ.  Colossians 3:23-24   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 12, 2012*

*Devotional:*
He that committeth sin is of the devil; for the devil sinneth from the beginning. For this purpose the Son of God was manifested, that he might destroy the works of the devil.  1 John 3:8  (KJV)

Two simple truths: 1) The person who continues to live a life caught up in sin is of the devil. 2) The Son of God came to destroy all that the devil stands for. So, I guess the issue isn't as complex as we sometimes make it, which leads me to a final thought: Who are we going to side with in this heavenly war? 

PRAYER:
Almighty and victorious King of the Ages, you are the only rightful ruler of my heart. I pledge my allegiance to you. Please help me as I seek to lay aside my struggles with sin and empower me to live for you in unwavering loyalty. In the name of my Lord and Savior, Jesus Christ, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
But without faith [it is] impossible to please [him]: for he that cometh to God must believe that he is, and [that] he is a rewarder of them that diligently seek him.  Hebrews 11:6   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 13, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Thy testimonies are very sure: holiness becometh thine house, O LORD, for ever.  Psalm 93:5  (KJV)

So many of the material things we pursue are temporary. Their usefulness lasts only a matter of months or at most a few short years. Even our lives, and the lives of those we love, are short.
But God's character, his defining quality ("Holy, holy, holy is the Lord God Almighty!"), and his demands for our holiness are forever. So as we build our lives, let's build on a secure foundation -- the will of God and a commitment to share in his holiness.

PRAYER:
Holy God, I thank you for making me holy and forgiving my sin by your grace. Fill me with your Spirit and bring forth the Spirit's fruit in my life so that it reflects your grace and your character.
Give me a hunger to know your will and to seek your truth and an ability to understand and apply it to my life. I want to build my life with you as its center and its goal. In Jesus' precious name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
O taste and see that the LORD [is] good: blessed [is] the man [that] trusteth in him.  Psalm 34:8   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 14, 2012*

*Devotional:*
And the world passeth away, and the lust thereof: but he that doeth the will of God abideth for ever.  1 John 2:17  (KJV)

So much of what we pursue is fleeting. Once we acquire it, we have to try to preserve it because we know it will soon be gone. God has promised us that just as he is eternal and will live forever, so also are those who pursue a relationship with him and are committed to do his will. So let's sit down and look at how we spend our time, our money, and our efforts and ask if what we are pursuing is really something that is worth having. Then let's ask one more important question: "Even if it is worth having, is it going to last long enough to make a difference?"

PRAYER:
Eternal Father, please give me the courage to be honest about what I am pursuing with my life. I want it to count for your cause. I want to make a difference for good. Some of that desire, I confess, is self-serving. However, dear Father, I truly do want to have a life that impacts others for good and that brings you honor. I don't want to waste my time chasing after things that won't last and don't matter. Please give me the spiritual wisdom to follow your will and find your life rather than chasing the shadow values of my culture. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Take therefore no thought for the morrow: for the morrow shall take thought for the things of itself. Sufficient unto the day [is] the evil thereof.  Matthew 6:34   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 15, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Having your conversation honest among the Gentiles: that, whereas they speak against you as evildoers, they may by [your] good works, which they shall behold, glorify God in the day of visitation.  1 Peter 2:12  (KJV)

How do we win over to the Gospel of Christ those who are hostile toward us? While we need skilled defenders and expositors of biblical truth, the way most of us will win others is by the way we live and by the way we treat them. No matter how much criticism and harsh treatment we may receive, our deeds must remain Christ-like. To do less is to rob others of a chance to see the living Christ in action.

PRAYER:
Holy and righteous Father, please forgive me for not being more aware of my influence on others, especially those who do not know Christ. Please fill me with your Spirit and strengthen me so that I can stand up under the criticism and scrutiny that sometimes comes my way. Help my life to impact others so that they may see the truth of what I believe and the hope by which I live. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The fear of man bringeth a snare: but whoso putteth his trust in the LORD shall be safe.  Proverbs 29:25   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 16, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Be thou exalted, LORD, in thine own strength: [so] will we sing and praise thy power.  Psalm 21:13  (KJV)

What is our role in the grand scheme of things? In Psalm 21, the Spirit emphasizes our importance as God's "cheerleaders." We ask God to reveal himself in glory. We urge God to make his strength known to all people. We marvel in amazement at his great deeds. We praise God for all the incredible things he has done for us. 

PRAYER:
Dear Father in heaven, exalt yourself and your name above all things. I rededicate myself to daily praise and thanksgiving for all that you have done, all that you are doing, and all that you will do in the future. To you, the only true God, the Alpha and Omega, I offer my heartfelt praise and my songs of joy. In the name of the Lord Jesus, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed [is] he that readeth, and they that hear the words of this prophecy, and keep those things which are written therein: for the time [is] at hand.  Revelation 1:3   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 17, 2012*

*Devotional:*
And when they had preached the gospel to that city, and had taught many, they returned again to Lystra, and [to] Iconium, and Antioch, Confirming the souls of the disciples, [and] exhorting them to continue in the faith, and that we must through much tribulation enter into the kingdom of God.  Acts 14:21-22  (KJV)

Do you know a new Christian? Paul and Barnabas remind us that it is difficult becoming a Christian; there are hard times for new Christians! So let's make sure we don't just share the Gospel with them. Let's also stand by them, check on them, strengthen them, and encourage them.

PRAYER:
Loving Father, please be with the new Christians in our church. Use me to be a source of encouragement to them and strength for them. May my life always be a positive influence on them and other new Christians as well. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed [are] the meek: for they shall inherit the earth.  Matthew 5:5   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 19, 2012*

*Devotional:*
But the Lord is faithful, who shall stablish you, and keep [you] from evil.  2 Thessalonians 3:3  (KJV)

The Bible repeatedly reminds us that we are in a spiritual war with forces that are strong, malicious, and evil (Ephesians 6:10-12). We should steer clear of every appearance of evil. We shouldn't involve ourselves in anything related to Satan and his work. But we also need to remember that our Lord is greater than Satan and all of his evil angels. He is faithful. He will not abandon us to our enemy. He will strengthen us and protect us from attack if we will let him!

PRAYER:
Almighty God, thank you for giving me victory over Satan through the sacrifice of your Son, his resurrection from the dead, and his promised return to take me home to heaven. Please strengthen me and empower me to overcome temptation and resist the deceptive enticements of the Evil One. O Lord, it is only you that I want to worship, serve, and obey. To you belongs all glory forever, and ever, in the name of Jesus. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Every good gift and every perfect gift is from above, and cometh down from the Father of lights, with whom is no variableness, neither shadow of turning.  James 1:17   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 20, 2012*

*Devotional:*
I [am] the LORD thy God, which have brought thee out of the land of Egypt, out of the house of bondage. Thou shalt have no other gods before me.  Exodus 20:2-3  (KJV)

The order of obedience is always the same: God reveals himself, God blesses us, and then God asks us to respond. In other words, God blesses us first, and then asks us to obey. God is all powerful and supreme. He could demand our obedience just because of who he is, but he doesn't. He has chosen to reveal himself to us through Scripture, through nature, and through his acts of salvation. He wants us to know him and respond to him. Our obedience may be difficult. Our call to obey may sometimes be hard for us to understand. However, we know it comes from a Father who has paid an enormous price to redeem us and who has already proven himself faithful.

PRAYER:
Holy and Almighty God, you are worthy of all glory and honor. I realize that your demands that I should be holy, that I should obey your Word, and that I should seek your will are all based on your desire to love me and bless me. I want to serve you with an undivided heart. I want my obedience to be offered as joyously and graciously to you as your blessings have been shared with me. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed [is] that man that maketh the LORD his trust, and respecteth not the proud, nor such as turn aside to lies.  Psalm 40:4   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 21, 2012*

*Devotional:*
If we confess our sins, he is faithful and just to forgive us [our] sins, and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness.  1 John 1:9  (KJV)

God is faithful! Scripture declares it. We've experienced it. In fact, we cherish this promise from God, especially when things don't turn out as they "should." So when Satan does trip us with temptation and when we are weak or rebellious, isn't it comforting that we can be forgiven and made clean again? God wants us to call our sin what he calls it. (To "confess" literally means to "say the same" thing about it as God does!) Incredibly, God does more than forgive us. He also cleanses us. We're made new, fresh, pure, and holy once again! That is more than being faithful and just; that's being downright gracious.

PRAYER:
I do not have the words, Father, to express my appreciation for your gracious forgiveness and cleansing of me. I am deeply sorry for my weakness, my stumbling, and my rebellion. I deeply regret disappointing you. Thank you for welcoming me back into your presence and reminding me that I am your beloved child. Please empower me to grow past my failures and to mature more fully into the holiness of your Son, Jesus, in whose name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
And he said unto me, My grace is sufficient for thee: for my strength is made perfect in weakness. Most gladly therefore will I rather glory in my infirmities, that the power of Christ may rest upon me.  2 Corinthians 12:9   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 22, 2012*

*Devotional:*
For every one that asketh receiveth; and he that seeketh findeth; and to him that knocketh it shall be opened.  Luke 11:10  (KJV)

God answers prayers! Recent research in the recovery of surgery patients for whom others prayed seems to validate this. Our experience suggests it is true. The Bible promises us that it is so. But Luke emphasizes one specific answer to prayer that God-seekers receive. God longs to give us a truly great and wonderful gift: his presence in us through his Holy Spirit (vs. 13). Because of the indwelling Spirit, God can do unimaginable things for us and through us.

PRAYER:
Loving Father, the sacrifice of your Son for my sins is a truly incredible gift. The blessing of salvation through Jesus is more wonderful than words. The gracious gift of your presence in me through your Holy Spirit is comforting and empowering. Thank you for your assurance that as I seek you, you are eager to bless me. In Jesus' name I thank and praise you. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For the eyes of the Lord [are] over the righteous, and his ears [are open] unto their prayers: but the face of the Lord [is] against them that do evil.  1 Peter 3:12   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 23, 2012*

*Devotional:*
But thou shalt remember the LORD thy God: for [it is] he that giveth thee power to get wealth, that he may establish his covenant which he sware unto thy fathers, as [it is] this day.  Deuteronomy 8:18  (KJV)

As we enter the month often associated in the USA with giving thanks, this reminder from Moses is an important one! We so easily forget to give thanks when things are going well. It's easy for us to whine and ask God to help us when we are in trouble, but we often feel like we "deserve" the good things that happen to us. God reminds us that what we have is simply a confirmation of his grace and his faithfulness to do what he has said. We need to remind ourselves, and each other, that the blessings we have come from his hand and not because we deserved them more than someone else.

PRAYER:
Generous Father, forgive me for my forgetfulness. Deep down I know I don't deserve all the good things you have poured into my life, yet I sometimes find myself thinking that I've earned them.
Use your Spirit to forge in me a heart like Jesus' heart, who did deserve everything good and yet gave it all up to come to earth and give me the greatest gift imaginable -- the gift of your salvation!
Thank you so much for this gift of grace and the many other undeserved gifts that you have lavished on me. In Jesus' name I thank you. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The highway of the upright [is] to depart from evil: he that keepeth his way preserveth his soul.  Proverbs 16:17   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 24, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Paul also and Barnabas continued in Antioch, teaching and preaching the word of the Lord, with many others also.  Acts 15:35  (KJV)

Antioch was a great church in the first century. This church was blessed with both Jewish and Gentile disciples of Jesus who were very talented. These disciples were the first followers of Jesus called Christians. Many of these new Christians taught and evangelized others in their community. These "many others" remind us that the power of the early Church was not limited to its well-known leaders, but also involved the widespread dedication of its members to minister and to use the gifts that God had given them to serve others. 

PRAYER:
Almighty and powerful God, please raise up an army of committed people who will serve, pray, evangelize, and teach so that others may know the grace you have given us in your Son Jesus. Renew the power of everyday Christians in our day just as it was in the early Church! I ask this in the mighty name of Jesus, my Savior and Lord. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Mortify therefore your members which are upon the earth; fornication, uncleanness, inordinate affection, evil concupiscence, and covetousness, which is idolatry:  Colossians 3:5   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 26, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Blessed [is] the man that endureth temptation: for when he is tried, he shall receive the crown of life, which the Lord hath promised to them that love him.  James 1:12  (KJV)

I don't know about you, but it is hard for me to appreciate our need to go through trials. In fact, trials in life are just plain hard to tolerate! This is especially true when we are in the middle of them. But as believers in Jesus, we have some key spiritual reasons to persevere under trials. One of the very best reasons to hang in there when things are tough spiritually is God's promise to give us the crown of life that can't be taken away from us. 

PRAYER:
Gracious God, thank you for promising the victor's crown of life to me. Empower me to persevere through the power of your Holy Spirit. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
[[To the chief Musician, A Psalm of David.]] Blessed [is] he that considereth the poor: the LORD will deliver him in time of trouble.  Psalm 41:1   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 27, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Looking for that blessed hope, and the glorious appearing of the great God and our Saviour Jesus Christ;  Titus 2:13  (KJV)

One way to view our lives is to see them as a wait. Long or short, we live in anticipation, waiting for our "blessed hope." This hope is rooted in Jesus' promise to return. But more than just his return, our hope is rooted in his glorious appearance as our Savior. On that day, our trust in Jesus as Lord will be validated and our highest dreams realized. 

PRAYER:
Glorious and faithful God, thank you for sending Jesus the first time to save me from my sins. Please strengthen me as I wait for his glorious return, so that I can live as victoriously now as I will with you in the future. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The Lord is not slack concerning his promise, as some men count slackness; but is longsuffering to us-ward, not willing that any should perish, but that all should come to repentance.  
2 Peter 3:9   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 28, 2012*

*Devotional:*
The memory of the just [is] blessed: but the name of the wicked shall rot.  Proverbs 10:7  (KJV)

Each of us is creating a legacy. The influence of our lives will leave an imprint on all those the Lord has brought into our lives for us to touch. This proverb reminds us that our legacy will live far beyond us. If our lives are righteous, that legacy will be an ongoing blessing as stories of our lives are passed on to future generations. On the other hand, if our lives have been given over to wickedness, we will leave behind the lingering stench of something potentially useful gone sour and something lasting given over to rot.

PRAYER:
O mighty God, may my life be a sweet blessing to my children and my children's children -- whether those children are physical or spiritual. May my influence bring you glory and also bring others to know you and your grace. Forgive me when I fail to see the length of the shadow my influence casts and help me to see those you have purposely sent my way for me to touch with your grace. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For I [am] the LORD that bringeth you up out of the land of Egypt, to be your God: ye shall therefore be holy, for I [am] holy.  Leviticus 11:45   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 29, 2012*

*Devotional:*
God thundereth marvellously with his voice; great things doeth he, which we cannot comprehend.  Job 37:5  (KJV)

How does God help us know his will? Clearly God has given us the Scriptures and the Holy Spirit to help us understand the Scriptures. What about more subtle and less defined ways? Most of us have had a "cluster of divine coincidences" (several events in close proximity to prayer): a friend calls/writes at just the right time; we read an article or hear a sermon that has a comment or two directed at just the area of our concern or confusion; several songs in worship convict us in the area on which we are seeking the Lord's guidance; or we simply feel a pull on our conscience that helps us discern right from wrong in a difficult situation. God really means it when he says that if we will pray for wisdom without doubting he'll give it to us and that if we are truly seeking him we will find him. His voice does thunder in marvelous ways!

PRAYER:
Holy God, please help me discern your will about several important matters in my life. I don't want to make my decisions based on my limited human wisdom. Please lead me by your Spirit in the direction you want me to go and use me to bring you glory and praise. Thank you for caring about my life enough to show me your way more clearly. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
[As for] man, his days [are] as grass: as a flower of the field, so he flourisheth. For the wind passeth over it, and it is gone; and the place thereof shall know it no more. But the mercy of the LORD [is] from everlasting to everlasting upon them that fear him, and his righteousness unto children's children; To such as keep his covenant, and to those that remember his commandments to do them.  Psalm 103:15-18   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 30, 2012*

*Devotional:*
For I will pour water upon him that is thirsty, and floods upon the dry ground: I will pour my spirit upon thy seed, and my blessing upon thine offspring:  Isaiah 44:3  (KJV)

For people growing up in West Texas, they certainly know what "thirsty land" truly is. The black dirt shrinks, leaving deep cracks in the ground. All the grass turns yellow, then brown, and then dies. A wisp of breeze stirs swirls of dust over the barren land. When the downpour finally comes, the "thirsty land" swallows voluminous amounts of water as the rain runs off the wet surface and finds its way into the deep cracks left from the drought. The ground swells, the grass comes back to life, and life is replenished. In a barren spiritual wasteland, God's Holy Spirit pours out his blessing, brings times of refreshment, and replenishes our thirsty hearts.

PRAYER:
Generous and loving Father, thank you for so many blessings you have poured into my life. Most of all, dear Father, thank you for the blessing of your presence, your strength, your grace, and your refreshment given to me through your Holy Spirit. In Jesus' name I thank you. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
[As] cold waters to a thirsty soul, so [is] good news from a far country.  Proverbs 25:25   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*March 31, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Now thanks [be] unto God, which always causeth us to triumph in Christ, and maketh manifest the savour of his knowledge by us in every place.  2 Corinthians 2:14  (KJV)

What do you smell like today? Is that question too personal? Not to God! Paul says we are warriors returning from conquest with the smell of victory incense permeating our presence. To those who see us and know us, this aroma points them to God and his victory over our wills and his victory for us over death. We are God's conquest and conquerors. Let's live surrendered to his will, displaying his grace and victory in our lives.

PRAYER:
Thank you, O LORD God Almighty, for your incredible victory over sin and death. Thank you also for conquering my rebellious heart and for blessing me with your incomparable grace. Despite the challenges, difficulties, and pains in life, dear LORD, please help me live my life as a victory march as I journey home to you. In Jesus' mighty and holy name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Therefore thou shalt love the LORD thy God, and keep his charge, and his statutes, and his judgments, and his commandments, alway.  Deuteronomy 11:1   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 2, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Nay, in all these things we are more than conquerors through him that loved us.  Romans 8:37  (KJV)

Are we really conquerors despite the "trouble or hardship or persecution or famine or nakedness or danger or sword" that Paul mentioned two verses earlier? Yes! That is the ultimate Christian assurance. Nothing can separate us from God's love in Christ. The Evil One and his allies can ruin our finances, seek to destroy our relationships, wrack our bodies with pain, and even kill our bodies. However, the Evil One cannot have our hearts when they are surrendered to Jesus. And when our hearts and lives belong to Jesus, so does God's promised future! The empty tomb of Jesus assures us that our future with him is glorious, victorious, and unending.

PRAYER:
Give me eyes to see, O God, and a heart to believe that Jesus' victory over death is my victory, too! I don't want to be derailed from my hope, faith, and love by the difficulties of life. Instead, I want to be a living testimony to your power, victory, and grace.  In Jesus' name, and for his glory, I live and pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Behold, I come as a thief. Blessed [is] he that watcheth, and keepeth his garments, lest he walk naked, and they see his shame.  Revelation 16:15   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 3, 2012*

*Devotional:*
I thank God, whom I serve from [my] forefathers with pure conscience, that without ceasing I have remembrance of thee in my prayers night and day;  2 Timothy 1:3  (KJV)

Paul is near the end of his life, facing persecution in a horrible prison. Many of the young men whom he had mentored have left the faith or have turned against him. How can he give thanks?
Paul speaks of his confidence in his own victorious future with Jesus and in his son in the faith, Timothy. What makes this special is that he communicates it to Timothy. He's not content to just give thanks to God in prayer! He also tells Timothy in this letter how precious he is and how the old apostle prays for his son in the faith, Timothy. When was the last time you sent a note of thanks to the people you appreciate, letting them know they give you reason to rejoice before the throne of God? 

PRAYER:
Matchless Father of all grace, thank you! Thank you for every spiritual blessing I have in Christ. Thank you today for the special people who are such a blessing to me in my walk of faith .. (take a minute and just say their names before the Father). Help me grow in my ability to show my appreciation and approval of these precious people, so that they can know what a blessing they are to me. In Jesus' name I thank you. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Not forsaking the assembling of ourselves together, as the manner of some [is]; but exhorting [one another]: and so much the more, as ye see the day approaching.  Hebrews 10:25   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 4, 2012*

*Devotional:*
We are bound to thank God always for you, brethren, as it is meet, because that your faith groweth exceedingly, and the charity of every one of you all toward each other aboundeth;  
2 Thessalonians 1:3  (KJV)

When was the last time you found a new brother or sister in Christ and told that precious person all the things they were doing right? Don't you think that's too long, and that you should let them know today? Let's be more committed to encouraging and affirming others who are in Christ as well as giving thanks to God for them.

PRAYER:
Saving Shepherd of lost souls, thank you for the new Christians in our church and in my life. Bless them and protect them from the Evil One and use us, your children and their brothers and sisters, to be there to help and encourage them on their journey to perfection in Christ. In the holy name of Christ Jesus, my Lord. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Endeavouring to keep the unity of the Spirit in the bond of peace.  Ephesians 4:3   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 5, 2012*

*Devotional:*
We then that are strong ought to bear the infirmities of the weak, and not to please ourselves.  Romans 15:1  (KJV)

Dear friend of Jesus, have patience with those around you who are not yet what God intends for them to be -- remembering also that we are not yet what God intends for us to be. In the process of "bearing with" their failings, you may just find that others are more patient with your failings and more thankful for your faithfulness. Of course, the goal of our being patient isn't to benefit ourselves. Instead, we do it to bless others, knowing that many of our brothers and sisters in Christ are hanging on to their faith, hope, and love by the thinnest of threads. Let's never let them go and never cause them to stumble!

PRAYER:
Tender Shepherd, give me more patience with those who are struggling and who need your strength and my encouragement. Forgive me for not noticing their struggles the way that you do. Help me show them how patient you are as you perfect them in your holiness. Thank you, O Lord, for your help in this area of my heart as I seek to be a blessing to my brothers and sisters in grace. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Hope deferred maketh the heart sick: but [when] the desire cometh, [it is] a tree of life.  Proverbs 13:12   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 6, 2012*

*Devotional:*
According to my earnest expectation and [my] hope, that in nothing I shall be ashamed, but [that] with all boldness, as always, [so] now also Christ shall be magnified in my body, whether [it be] by life, or by death.  Philippians 1:20  (KJV)

Do you have ultimate goals by which you live? Paul certainly had at least these two: "I don't want to be ashamed but courageous" and "I want Christ to be exalted in my body, by life or by death." What are yours? Could you join Paul in his ultimate goals? How are these ultimate goals good for all of us? What makes it hard to live with these ultimate goals? They are good for us because they remind us that, even though the Spirit helps us, it takes courage to live for Jesus and for him to be exalted by the way we live or die, and it is hard to live a different type of life from most of those around us.

PRAYER:
Sacrificial and all-powerful God, forgive me for my sins, especially the sin of living with improper priorities. I want your grace and your loving-kindness to be seen in the way I conduct my life. In addition, please give me the courage to say what needs to be said to exalt you and to bring you praise. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
But I say unto you, Love your enemies, bless them that curse you, do good to them that hate you, and pray for them which despitefully use you, and persecute you; That ye may be the children of your Father which is in heaven: for he maketh his sun to rise on the evil and on the good, and sendeth rain on the just and on the unjust.  Matthew 5:44-45   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 7, 2012*

*Devotional:*
For the which cause I also suffer these things: nevertheless I am not ashamed: for I know whom I have believed, and am persuaded that he is able to keep that which I have committed unto him against that day.  2 Timothy 1:12  (KJV)

As Paul faced very difficult circumstances near the end of his life, many of those he had led to the Lord abandoned him. But he was confident that the Lord would not abandon him! He had committed his life to Jesus as Lord. That Lord would ensure that the investment Paul had made would not be wasted. His life, his future, and his eternal destiny were entrusted to the Lord. He was confident that they were also secure in the Lord. He believed with every fiber of his being that on a special day known only to God, Jesus will return and every knee will bow and Paul's faith in the Lord will be joyously validated.

PRAYER:
Almighty God, I believe, but please strengthen my faith so that no matter what I may endure, my confidence in you will remain firm and my hope may remain vibrant. I entrust to you all that I am and all that I hope to be, believing fully that you will bring me through whatever lies ahead and bring me into your glorious presence with great joy. In Jesus' glorious name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Bear ye one another's burdens, and so fulfil the law of Christ.   Galatians 6:2   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 9, 2012*

*Devotional:*
But let the righteous be glad; let them rejoice before God: yea, let them exceedingly rejoice.  Psalm 68:3  (KJV)

Let's join our hearts together today, tens of thousands of us, and let's pray for God to make us a joyful and happy people who live righteously to his glory. For those in difficulty, let's pray for our mighty God to give them reasons to rejoice. For those who have been bountifully blessed, let's pray he opens our eyes to see the glorious riches that he has already poured into our lives.

PRAYER:
Wondrous Father, LORD God Almighty, thank you so much for your generous blessings. O LORD, please make us a more joyful and happy people. For my Christian brothers and sisters in hardship, I pray for your deliverance, victory, and blessing. For those of us who have been richly blessed, I pray for us to have more appreciative and thankful hearts. Thank you for always hearing my prayers. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed [are] they which do hunger and thirst after righteousness: for they shall be filled.  Matthew 5:6   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 10, 2012*

*Devotional:*
For he hath made him [to be] sin for us, who knew no sin; that we might be made the righteousness of God in him.  2 Corinthians 5:21  (KJV)

When was the last time you thought of yourself as "the righteousness of God"? What does that mean anyway? It means that we have the best of qualities, found in the best of beings! But we know we are not god-like! We know our fallibility and flaws! We know our imperfections and our inconsistencies! How can we be "the righteousness of God"? Jesus, the perfect and sinless Righteous One of God, became our sin for us so we could be his righteousness. More than grace, that's a miracle! And a miracle, dear friend of Jesus, is exactly what each one of us is!

PRAYER:
Thank you, gracious and loving Father, for saving me and making me perfect through your sacrificial gift of your Son. Please use me to communicate your grace and your salvation with someone around me who hasn't accepted your grace. In the name of Jesus, my older brother and Savior, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Submit yourselves therefore to God. Resist the devil, and he will flee from you.  James 4:7   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 11, 2012*

*Devotional:*
O satisfy us early with thy mercy; that we may rejoice and be glad all our days.  Psalm 90:14  (KJV)

What's the secret of having a good day? How about waking up and recognizing that we begin each day just as we ended the previous one -- we are in the grip of God's unfailing love. That should make our hearts stir with love and our voices sing with joy. This song should stir God's Spirit within us and lead us to a deep and profound thanksgiving that gladdens all of our days. So rather than waking up tired, cranky, and dreading another day, let this day be a reminder of God's grace in our daily lives and a reminder of God's promises in our hearts. Then, I don't think we're going to have any problem singing the rest of the day!

PRAYER:
Glorious Master and Eternal Father, thank you for pouring your love and joy into my heart through your Holy Spirit. Fill my heart and satisfy my life with a sense of your abiding and unfailing love. In the name of my loving Savior, Jesus. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For he hath made him [to be] sin for us, who knew no sin; that we might be made the righteousness of God in him.  2 Corinthians 5:21   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 12, 2012*

*Devotional:*
To God only wise, [be] glory through Jesus Christ for ever. Amen.  Romans 16:27  (KJV)

All other gods are false, anemic, and dim. Only El Shaddai (the Lord God Almighty) who revealed himself as Yahweh (I Am, the God of the Covenant), deserves our praise. We praise him for his gift of Jesus to atone for our sins, his gift of mercy to perfect our failings, his gift of patience to help us straighten out our inconsistencies, and ultimately, his gift of love to provide our salvation. 

PRAYER:
Only True and Living God, may your glory shine forever in the lives and faithfulness of your people. May your praises always be on my lips and in my heart. May people see your love for them in Christ Jesus, both now, and forevermore and use my life to influence others to bring you praise. In the name of Jesus I praise and proclaim your glorious majesty. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Wealth [gotten] by vanity shall be diminished: but he that gathereth by labour shall increase.  Proverbs 13:11   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 13, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Rejoice evermore.  1 Thessalonians 5:16  (KJV)

Now wait just a minute. I have some pretty sorry days! Things don't always go well for me! Some of my friends have abandoned me at my worst possible moments. How can I be joyful ALWAYS? "Simple, my child," the Father reminds me. "First, joy is more than always feeling happy, but is instead, a deep abiding sense of being in God's grace and purpose. Second, no matter where you are, no matter how hopeless things may seem, your life is bound for glory -- my glory!" In the light of these incredible truths, all other things seem bland, out of touch, and insignificant.

PRAYER:
O LORD, please give me a clearer sense of your glory and victory. Please empower my faith to trust the truth of your conquest over hell. Please fill me with your Spirit and bring forth your fruit in my life. Please fill my mouth with joyful praise for all that you have done for me. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Jesus Christ the same yesterday, and to day, and for ever.  Hebrews 13:8   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 14, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Only fear the LORD, and serve him in truth with all your heart: for consider how great [things] he hath done for you.  1 Samuel 12:24  (KJV)

God is awesome and mighty. He can do what he chooses to do. So isn't it amazing that of all the things he could do, he chooses to do one thing especially well: God blesses us! God blesses us with material blessing; he blesses us with spiritual blessings; he blesses us with big things; he blesses us with small things; he blesses us with hope; he blesses us beyond pain; he blesses us now; he blesses us in the future; he blesses us ...

PRAYER:
Generous and gracious God, thank you for blessing me in so many ways. Please help me to be continuously aware of all of the blessings that you do give me and please use my life to be a blessing to others and a glory to you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For if any be a hearer of the word, and not a doer, he is like unto a man beholding his natural face in a glass: For he beholdeth himself, and goeth his way, and straightway forgetteth what manner of man he was. But whoso looketh into the perfect law of liberty, and continueth [therein], he being not a forgetful hearer, but a doer of the work, this man shall be blessed in his deed.  James 1:23-25   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 16, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Being enriched in every thing to all bountifulness, which causeth through us thanksgiving to God.  2 Corinthians 9:11  (KJV)

As we examine our blessings and give thanks to God for his wonderful grace, let's ask why God has blessed us so much. Let's also remember the primary spiritual principle that God made clear in today's Scripture and also in his call to Abraham in Genesis 12:2: God's people are blessed to be a blessing. Let's make sure we are not just recipients of God's blessings. Let's commit to be conduits of those blessings to others.

PRAYER:
Thank you, generous Father, for giving your many lavish gifts to me. Open my eyes to see how I can pass on those blessings to those around me. As I share the blessings you have so richly given me, may others find their greatest blessing of all -- your loving grace -- and give thanks to you! In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed [is] the man whom thou chastenest, O LORD, and teachest him out of thy law;  Psalm 94:12   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 17, 2012*

*Devotional:*
The LORD [is] nigh unto them that are of a broken heart; and saveth such as be of a contrite spirit.  Psalm 34:18  (KJV)

While many of us are richly blessed spiritually and physically, many of God's people face hardship and difficulty. You may be one of those in difficult circumstances. Please remember that God has not abandoned you. Jesus is the great reminder that God cares and involves himself with the broken, forgotten, and downtrodden. Please know as well that tens of thousands are praying for you today in the prayer that follows.

PRAYER:
O God, please be with those whose lives are difficult and filled with pain and sadness. Please minister in personal and mighty ways to every believer with a crushed spirit. Dear Father, please rekindle the hope of every discouraged Christian. Empower them as they hold on to their faith. Pour out your Spirit with power, strengthening each weary and burdened heart. Help each one of your children hold onto his or her faith, finding a renewed sense of hope in your presence. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Or how wilt thou say to thy brother, Let me pull out the mote out of thine eye; and, behold, a beam [is] in thine own eye? Thou hypocrite, first cast out the beam out of thine own eye; and then shalt thou see clearly to cast out the mote out of thy brother's eye.  Matthew 7:4-5   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 18, 2012*

*Devotional:*
For whatsoever things were written aforetime were written for our learning, that we through patience and comfort of the scriptures might have hope.  Romans 15:4  (KJV)

If the Bible is a love story, then its theme is hope. No matter how dire the circumstances, no matter how big the enemy, no matter how deep the sin, no matter how lost the people, no matter how empty the cupboard, no matter how wide the river, no matter ... God repeatedly gives his people reason to hope in a brighter tomorrow. Then God brought the assurance of that tomorrow in Jesus!

PRAYER:
Eternal God, please give me patience and endurance as I search your Scriptures to know and understand your truth. I am amazed at the incredible things you did to redeem and bless your people in the Old Testament. I am absolutely astonished at what you were able to do with Jesus' rag-tag bunch of disciples. Please, O God, inspire my hope so that I will expect something great from your hand and then live to see you accomplish it in my day. May this, as well as all other things in my life, be to your honor and glory. In Jesus' mighty name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
If we say that we have no sin, we deceive ourselves, and the truth is not in us. If we confess our sins, he is faithful and just to forgive us [our] sins, and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness.  
1 John 1:8-9   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 19, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Do all things without murmurings and disputings: That ye may be blameless and harmless, the sons of God, without rebuke, in the midst of a crooked and perverse nation, among whom ye shine as lights in the world;  Philippians 2:14-15  (KJV)

"Don't complain or argue!" We don't normally associate these things with purity and blamelessness. Paul was extraordinarily close to the Philippians and knew them well. He knew their weaknesses and shortcomings. He also knew the destructive power that complaining and arguing have on the life of an otherwise vibrant community of Christians. Let's heed his warning today, as we see church after church taken under by the negative and cynical spirit that pervades modern culture.

PRAYER:
Forgive me and cleanse me, O God, from my argumentative spirit. Please empower me with your Spirit to use my speech only to bless and to build up, never to tear down or discourage. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Let no corrupt communication proceed out of your mouth, but that which is good to the use of edifying, that it may minister grace unto the hearers.  Ephesians 4:29   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 20, 2012*

*Devotional:*
I will praise the name of God with a song, and will magnify him with thanksgiving.  Psalm 69:30  (KJV)

When was the last time you sang praises to God outside a church or devotional service? Why not open up the Psalms and find several verses that reflect your own praise and thanks to God and give them a tune -- your own tune! God doesn't care if your spiritual gift is music or not; he's just listening for your heart to be full of joy as you share your praise and thanksgiving with him.

PRAYER:
O gracious Father, giver of every good and perfect gift, forgive me for relegating my thanksgiving and praise to special days and special places. I praise you for creating your human children with the capacity to celebrate goodness, to rejoice in your creation, and to have the capacity for praise and thanksgiving. Thank you for making our world so full of reasons to offer thanks to you, our Abba Father and Creator. As you continually fill me with your Spirit, may my heart overflow with songs of praise and words of thanksgiving. In Jesus' holy name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Whoso boasteth himself of a false gift [is like] clouds and wind without rain.  Proverbs 25:14   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 21, 2012*

*Devotional:*
And they that be wise shall shine as the brightness of the firmament; and they that turn many to righteousness as the stars for ever and ever.  Daniel 12:3  (KJV)

God promised a sifting between the righteous and unrighteous. Jesus repeated the same assurance in his parables. For God's people, however, these are not fearful warnings. Instead, these are words of promise. Those who have wisely honored and lived for God will shine brilliantly for all to see. Those who have led others to live righteously will twinkle like stars in their Father's eyes! 

PRAYER:
Loving God, thank you for saving me by your grace and kindness. At the same time, Father, I get frustrated when I see the wicked prosper while your loyal servants are maligned and ridiculed for their character. I'm thankful that you will judge us based on your incredible grace! At the same time, I'm also thankful you will bring justice for those who love you and who are enduring hardship, danger, and ridicule because of their faith. Please be with them, wherever they may be, and give them strength to persevere until that day comes. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Praise ye the LORD. Blessed [is] the man [that] feareth the LORD, [that] delighteth greatly in his commandments.  Psalm 112:1   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 23, 2012*

*Devotional:*
[This] thou hast seen, O LORD: keep not silence: O Lord, be not far from me. Stir up thyself, and awake to my judgment, [even] unto my cause, my God and my Lord.  Psalm 35:22-23  (KJV)

God sometimes seems to be distant and not to be listening to us. Think of the hundreds of years Israel was in bondage praying for God's promised Deliverer. "Isn't God listening?" they must have repeatedly wondered. Yet at the right time, God sent his Son and brought deliverance. Thankfully, God doesn't ask us to pretend that everything is okay when it isn't. He filled the Psalms with cries for deliverance and help. You may find yourself in a position where these words are yours. If you are, realize that thousands of Today's Verse participants are praying today for God's immediate and powerful deliverance of you.

PRAYER:
Almighty God, may your name be revered in all the earth just as it is among the angels of heaven. Show the power and might of your Kingdom in our day. Deliver your Church and your children from the hands of the evil one. Bring deliverance to your children who are crying for your help with spiritual, family, health, or financial problems they are having. May our lives be lived to your glory, now and forevermore. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Put on therefore, as the elect of God, holy and beloved, bowels of mercies, kindness, humbleness of mind, meekness, longsuffering;  Colossians 3:12   (KJV)


----------



## gn1g

Heard a wonderful bit of wisdom today per Oral Roberts:

When you sow a seed immediately turn your eyes towards the harvest.  When a farmer plants a seed he rarely ever thinks about the seed again he immediately watches the ground for the harvest.


----------



## baddison

*April 24, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Who hath delivered us from the power of darkness, and hath translated [us] into the kingdom of his dear Son:  Colossians 1:13  (KJV)

God doesn't just hear our cries for deliverance; he sends a powerful Deliverer! God sent Moses in response to the Israelites' cries from Egypt (see Exodus 3). God also sent Jesus in response to the world's cries for deliverance from its bondage to the evil prince of darkness. Our new world, our Kingdom, is built on love -- the sacrificial love of a Savior who not only conquered death for us, but gave himself up to do so. Jesus is not only our rescuer (saves us FROM something), he is also our Savior (also saves us FOR something as well)!

PRAYER:
Loving and eternal God, in Jesus you reached down to my limited and mortal world and rescued me from its mortal limits. Thank you for breaking the strangle hold of death. Thank you for using love to break down the barriers that kept me from you. Thank you for rescuing me and bringing me into your family and your Kingdom. I offer you my thanks, service, and praise in Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
And beside this, giving all diligence, add to your faith virtue; and to virtue knowledge; And to knowledge temperance; and to temperance patience; and to patience godliness; And to godliness brotherly kindness; and to brotherly kindness charity.  2 Peter 1:5-7   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 25, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Ye are the light of the world. A city that is set on an hill cannot be hid.  Matthew 5:14  (KJV)

For Christians, there is no playing hide and seek with the world. Having been rescued from darkness, we have to let our light shine. That sometimes means that others see God's light reflected in us and learn to glorify God through us. At other times, however, it means that we stand out in a world of darkness and become targets because of our faith. Either way, there is no place to hide. We are light in a world of darkness; we cannot help but shine! 

PRAYER:
O Holy God, please strengthen me so that with undaunted courage and with the compassion of Jesus I might display your light to the lost world around me. In the name of Jesus, the Light of the world, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Dearly beloved, I beseech [you] as strangers and pilgrims, abstain from fleshly lusts, which war against the soul;  1 Peter 2:11   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 26, 2012*

*Devotional:*
But fornication, and all uncleanness, or covetousness, let it not be once named among you, as becometh saints;  Ephesians 5:3  (KJV)

"Not even a hint!" Hmmmm! Don't you wish it were true? The church I attend and the person I see most often in the mirror don't quite measure up to this directive. If sexual temptation doesn't get us, greed often does. In a culture of conspicuous consumption, greed concerns me more than the immorality and impurity. Not because I am unconcerned with impurity, but because we have become so calloused to our own greed. In this season of giving, let's honestly examine our hearts about our "wanting," "getting," and "possessing."

PRAYER:
Forgive me, generous LORD, for my selfishness and greed. Please give me a heart like yours. You demonstrated that heart when you shared your most precious gift with sinners like me. Now I am a child at your table and an heir of your inheritance. Thank you for your grace! Please, dear Lord, bless me with your Spirit who seeks to bring about a generous and gracious heart within me. In the name of the greatest gift of all, Jesus of Bethlehem, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed are ye, when [men] shall revile you, and persecute [you], and shall say all manner of evil against you falsely, for my sake.  Matthew 5:11   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 27, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Then spake Jesus again unto them, saying, I am the light of the world: he that followeth me shall not walk in darkness, but shall have the light of life.  John 8:12  (KJV)

Are you walking in light or darkness? Can you clearly see your path, or do you find yourself stumbling along an uncertain path? Jesus wants us to boldly follow him. The way may not always be easy, but the destination is assured, and your way can be certain. Most of all, you won't ever have to have a night light -- you're assured that even in the deepest darkness, you will have his light, the only light that gives life.

PRAYER:
Wonderful and tender Shepherd, please give me a faithful heart. Even in my deepest moments of darkness and despair, I want to be able to find your Light and to share his life with others. In the name of the One who is never darkness, Jesus the Light of the world, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessings [are] upon the head of the just: but violence covereth the mouth of the wicked.  Proverbs 10:6   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 28, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Unto the upright there ariseth light in the darkness: [he is] gracious, and full of compassion, and righteous.  Psalm 112:4  (KJV)

What a powerful promise! Just as night passes into dawn, for the gracious and compassionate and righteous, dawn comes even in the worst nights of deep spiritual darkness. The Holy Spirit is reminding us that even in those worst times of cultural decay and decadence, Satan's darkness will not rule forever. His darkness cannot stay where Jesus' disciples reflect the character of the Light of the world.

PRAYER:
Holy and loving God, help me to shine your light of holiness and Jesus' light of hope to those trapped in darkness. O God, please forgive my sinful failures. Please cleanse me and create a pure heart in me. I don't want to dim or to diminish your light as it shines through me. Help me so that I can more perfectly shine your light to those around me. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
See then that ye walk circumspectly, not as fools, but as wise, Redeeming the time, because the days are evil.  Ephesians 5:15-16   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*April 30, 2012*

*Devotional:*
But ye [are] a chosen generation, a royal priesthood, an holy nation, a peculiar people; that ye should shew forth the praises of him who hath called you out of darkness into his marvellous light:  1 Peter 2:9  (KJV)

We are chosen with a purpose. We are brought out of the darkness of sin and given the wonderful light of salvation so we can help others. You see, we are blessed to be a blessing and given light to shine to others. Most of all, we are called to point others to the one, true, never-interrupted light -- Almighty God!

PRAYER:
Most holy and loving Father, thank you for giving me your light to push darkness out of my heart. Stir in me a profound and holy awe at being made part of your special people -- a priest, a part of your holy nation, a child belonging to you. Your grace to save me is further demonstrated in your desire to use me for your glorious purposes. Thank you for your salvation. In the name of my Savior, Jesus, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Enter ye in at the strait gate: for wide [is] the gate, and broad [is] the way, that leadeth to destruction, and many there be which go in thereat: Because strait [is] the gate, and narrow [is] the way, which leadeth unto life, and few there be that find it.  Matthew 7:13-14   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 1st, 2012*

*Devotional:*
For every one that doeth evil hateth the light, neither cometh to the light, lest his deeds should be reproved. But he that doeth truth cometh to the light, that his deeds may be made manifest, that they are wrought in God.  John 3:20-21  (KJV)

What's the power behind your life? One clear way to find out is to come to Jesus and ask him to search you and reveal anything spiritually unhealthy, anything unholy, in you. Opening ourselves up to the light of his scrutiny, to the truth of his Light, gives us a remarkable sense of freedom. We don't have anything to hide. Then God can do some truly remarkable things in us and through us because there are no distorted motives.

PRAYER:
Thank you God, for shining your light into my heart through your Son, the Light of the world. Please gently reveal to me the areas of my weakness, my sinfulness, my duplicity, and my deception. I want to live purely before you and purely for you. I humbly request this in the name of Jesus. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
[Let] nothing [be done] through strife or vainglory; but in lowliness of mind let each esteem other better than themselves.  Philippians 2:3   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 2, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Be ye not unequally yoked together with unbelievers: for what fellowship hath righteousness with unrighteousness? and what communion hath light with darkness?  2 Corinthians 6:14  (KJV)

There is probably no other Scripture that has produced more conflict for ministers than this one. While not applying just to marriage, this verse is a powerful reminder that when we make life-long partnerships with those who do not share our deepest values, we are endangering our spiritual health. Just as God would not allow the Israelites under the Law to yoke a donkey and an ox together because it would ultimately break them both down, Paul reminds Christians that the same is true in their deepest relationships as well.

PRAYER:
Father God, I know your will is not arbitrary. I know you want what is best for me. So please give me wisdom as I choose my partners and my closest friends. Help us to help each other live for you and share your blessings and grace. Help us to influence others to come to know you, your mercy, and your salvation more completely. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Obey them that have the rule over you, and submit yourselves: for they watch for your souls, as they that must give account, that they may do it with joy, and not with grief: for that [is] unprofitable for you.  Hebrews 13:17   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 3, 2012*

*Devotional:*
In him was life; and the life was the light of men. And the light shineth in darkness; and the darkness comprehended it not.  John 1:4-5  (KJV)

Life! Not just living, but true, genuine life. Life that gives us light that darkness cannot steal away. That's why God sent Jesus! Thankfully that light still shines and all of Satan's horses and all of Satan's men cannot put their deepest darkest darkness together again! Hallelujah!

PRAYER:
For every good and perfect gift, for the light I have even in my moments of deepest darkness, for the hope I have of living with you in glorious and unapproachable light, I thank you and praise you with eternal joy, now and forevermore. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed [be] he that cometh in the name of the LORD: we have blessed you out of the house of the LORD.  Psalm 118:26   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 4, 2012*

*Devotional:*
And hide not thy face from thy servant; for I am in trouble: hear me speedily. Draw nigh unto my soul, [and] redeem it: deliver me because of mine enemies.  Psalm 69:17-18  (KJV)

Jesus came to show God's face and rescue us from our enemies. But today, in difficult parts of the world and in the places many would least expect it, Christians are under attack. God sent Jesus to save us ultimately and totally from sin and its power. Let's pray that our mighty God will work mightily in our world today to deliver his children from the clutches of tyranny, poverty, violence, abuse, and ridicule. Let's also pray that God is praised for doing so!

PRAYER:
Holy and righteous Father, please strengthen all your beloved children who find themselves under attack. Make your deliverance for them known and shown in the display of your mighty power. You are our Redeemer and Savior. In the name of your Son, Jesus. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed [are] the merciful: for they shall obtain mercy.  Matthew 5:7   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 5, 2012*

*Devotional:*
I will praise the name of God with a song, and will magnify him with thanksgiving. [This] also shall please the LORD better than an ox [or] bullock that hath horns and hoofs. The humble shall see [this, and] be glad: and your heart shall live that seek God.  Psalm 69:30-32  (KJV)

Our praise should not only please God, it should also produce joy and gladness in the streets among the poor! Why? Because praise invites us to not only applaud God for what he does, but to also join him in partnership as he does it. God's generosity, which evokes our praise, should stir our generosity, which in turn blesses others and leads them to praise God!

PRAYER:
Holy God, Almighty and majestic King, you are worthy of all honor and praise. You have done wonderful and mighty things. You have poured out your blessings upon me. You have kept your promises and provided me with the way of salvation. Please empower and strengthen me as I commit myself to bless, serve, and encourage others for your glory. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
And whatsoever ye do in word or deed, [do] all in the name of the Lord Jesus, giving thanks to God and the Father by him.  Colossians 3:17   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 7, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Wherefore in all things it behoved him to be made like unto [his] brethren, that he might be a merciful and faithful high priest in things [pertaining] to God, to make reconciliation for the sins of the people.  Hebrews 2:17  (KJV)

There are not many things the Bible says Jesus "had" to do. This is a key one. Jesus had to be one of us. Notice that he did this so he could be like us, his brothers (and sisters) in every way. The reason? So he could be the perfect and faithful high priest who not only made atonement for our sins, but was also the atoning sacrifice for those sins. Incredible!

PRAYER:
Thank you, Lord Jesus, for the incredible sacrifice you made so I could be adopted into our Father's family and become your younger sibling in our eternal family. Thank you for this grace that was motivated out of your love and carried out by your loving faithfulness. Through your name, Lord Jesus, I offer my praise and thanks to our Father. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Confess [your] faults one to another, and pray one for another, that ye may be healed. The effectual fervent prayer of a righteous man availeth much.  James 5:16   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 8, 2012*

*Devotional:*
For in that he himself hath suffered being tempted, he is able to succour them that are tempted.  Hebrews 2:18  (KJV)

Jesus was tempted like we are! He suffered like we do! God in his grace made sure that we have someone in heaven who knows what it is like to face suffering and mortality. This knowledge is not only omniscient wisdom. Jesus also guarantees that heaven's knowledge includes human experience. Aren't you thankful that Jesus knew suffering and mortality and that he now lives to redeem, to bless, and to ultimately help us mortals?

PRAYER:
Loving and Almighty God, I know you know me and what is best for me. But Father, I'm even more confident in your care and understanding because Jesus shared in our wrestling match with suffering and mortality. Thank you, Jesus, for pleading my cause at the Father's right hand. I ask for the Father's continued grace in your name, Lord Jesus. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Many [are] the afflictions of the righteous: but the LORD delivereth him out of them all.  Psalm 34:19   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 9, 2012*

*Devotional:*
O God, thou knowest my foolishness; and my sins are not hid from thee. Let not them that wait on thee, O Lord GOD of hosts, be ashamed for my sake: let not those that seek thee be confounded for my sake, O God of Israel.  Psalm 69:5-6  (KJV)

While we're all weak and sinful, and while we do have Jesus to atone for our sins and to intercede before the Father on our behalf, there are still a couple of big problems with our sin. This verse reminds us of one of them: we don't want our sin to be an embarrassment to God or his people. Let's avoid sin because that is what God wants us to do. Let's avoid sin so it won't reflect badly on God's people. But let's also pray for ourselves and our brothers and sisters in Christ that God will not allow our failures to bring shame on his Church, his Christ, and his cause.

PRAYER:
Forgive me, loving Shepherd, for my sins. I am sorry for rebelling against your grace. I am fully confident that you have forgiven and cleansed me of my sins through Jesus' sacrifice. But please, dear God, use your divine power to prevent them from bringing shame or embarrassment on you and your people. In Jesus' mighty name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
And let us not be weary in well doing: for in due season we shall reap, if we faint not.  Galatians 6:9   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 10, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Grace [be] to you and peace from God the Father, and [from] our Lord Jesus Christ, Who gave himself for our sins, that he might deliver us from this present evil world, according to the will of God and our Father:  Galatians 1:3-4  (KJV)

Jesus comes to our rescue! Why? Because he knows the times in which we live aren't easy. He knows that the world in which we live is caught up in wickedness. That, however, is not the only reality. He gives us great victory through his Cross. No wonder we can greet each other with grace and peace. He purchased them for us.

PRAYER:
Father, please help me distinguish between good and evil as I confront them daily in my life. Make evil repulsive to me despite the many ways that Satan tries to make it look seductive. Thank you, Jesus, for coming to my rescue when I was a sinner, unable to save myself. Thank you for sharing your grace and giving me peace. Through the blessed Holy Spirit I offer my thanks and praise in Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
As righteousness [tendeth] to life: so he that pursueth evil [pursueth it] to his own death.  Proverbs 11:19   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 11, 2012*

*Devotional:*
But when the fulness of the time was come, God sent forth his Son, made of a woman, made under the law, To redeem them that were under the law, that we might receive the adoption of sons.  Galatians 4:4-5  (KJV)

God sent his Son. No one else would do. He had sent prophets, priests, and preachers. Religion remained earthbound, legalistic, and doomed. So God sent what is most precious to him, his Son. Why? So measly human beings such as you and I could be adopted into his family and have the same rights as the Savior, God's Son and our brother in the faith!

PRAYER:
Thank you, Holy God, for bringing me back into your family through your Son. Thank you for not treating me as my sins deserve. Thank you for not leaving me under Law, but redeeming me through your grace into a dynamic love relationship as your child. Thank you for your plan of redemption that wound its way through Old Testament history until the time came to fulfill all your promises. Thank you for sending your Son. In the name of the Lord Jesus Christ I thank you. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Be ye therefore followers of God, as dear children; And walk in love, as Christ also hath loved us, and hath given himself for us an offering and a sacrifice to God for a sweetsmelling savour.  Ephesians 5:1-2   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 12, 2012*

*Devotional:*
And thou Bethlehem, [in] the land of Juda, art not the least among the princes of Juda: for out of thee shall come a Governor, that shall rule my people Israel.  Matthew 2:6  (KJV)

The birth of Jesus at Bethlehem is no accident. The Almighty God had foretold this many years earlier through his prophets. Even Herod's religious lackeys could determine that the Messiah was to be born in the quaint old city of David. The human birth of the promised Messiah would occur in the city of Israel's great King, poet, and shepherd. This was God's plan. It is also a reminder that God keeps his word and fulfills his promises.

PRAYER:
Loving God, I find it hard to complete my plans and fulfill my promises. This makes the unfolding of your plans, foretold throughout the winding story of the Old Testament, so amazing to me. Please use your Spirit to remind me during the darker moments of my soul that you do fulfill your promises and will bring your deliverance right on time. Please give me patience to wait faithfully, and to live courageously, for your salvation to be fully revealed. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Happy [is he] that [hath] the God of Jacob for his help, whose hope [is] in the LORD his God: Which made heaven, and earth, the sea, and all that therein [is]: which keepeth truth for ever:  Psalm 146:5-6   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 14, 2012*

*Devotional:*
And again, Esaias saith, There shall be a root of Jesse, and he that shall rise to reign over the Gentiles; in him shall the Gentiles trust.  Romans 15:12  (KJV)

When Jesus came, he did come to the nation of Israel, according to the promises made to God's people. He was a proper descendant of King David, the son of Jesse. His birth was prophesied by Jewish prophets and recorded in the Bible of the Israelite people. But no matter how Jewish his origins, Jesus came for all people in fulfillment of Old Testament promises that God would save all nations through Israel and the Jewish Messiah. While David brought Israel great power and notoriety as an awesome warrior and King, Jesus brought the reign of grace to the hearts of millions of Jews and non-Jews by conquering death and bringing true life.

PRAYER:
Father, as this year draws to a close and ethnic and religious emotions are stirred around the world, please bless us with peace. Give us a deep sense of your love and presence. Shepherd us in your grace. At the same time, rekindle in our hearts your desire to bring all people together in peace through salvation in Jesus. Please bless your children throughout the world who are lovingly sharing your gospel to a culture other than their own. Bless them as they are apart from their families. Most of all, bless them with the joy of their desire -- using them to lead someone to salvation during this holiday season. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed [are] the pure in heart: for they shall see God.  Matthew 5:8   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 15, 2012*

*Devotional:*
That they do good, that they be rich in good works, ready to distribute, willing to communicate;  1Timothy 6:18  (KJV)

Generosity is such a wonderful thing -- not just to those on the receiving end, but also to those who are on the giving end. Those of us who can read this devotional on a computer via e-mail are rich by the world's standards, so this passage on being generous with our blessings is especially applicable. Let this giving-time of the year be God's opportunity to reawaken in us the need to be generous with our time, energy, and monetary blessings year round.

PRAYER:
O loving God, you have been so generous with me and blessed me with so many incredible blessings. Thank you! Stir in my heart an awareness of the joy of giving. Make my heart more like your own, generous and gracious. Break down the anxiety and miserliness that sometimes cloud my vision and keep me from sharing my time, money, energy, and love as I should. Thank you for showing me how to be generous in Jesus. I pray this in the name of Jesus, my Savior and Lord. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
But he [was] wounded for our transgressions, [he was] bruised for our iniquities: the chastisement of our peace [was] upon him; and with his stripes we are healed.  Isaiah 53:5   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 16, 2012*

*Devotional:*
In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God.  John 1:1  (KJV)

God's Message of salvation was with him at creation. In fact, by nature, the one who was the Message was God himself. John wants us to know that Jesus, God's Word and ultimate Message, was with God from the very beginning. The one who turns water to wine, feeds the 5000, and raises Lazarus didn't make his human appearance on earth until he was born in Bethlehem, but he has always been there. He is God with us, as Matthew puts it (Matthew 1:23). He is God come to visit us as Luke tells us (Luke 7:16). He is the Son of God as Mark reminds (Mark 1:1). He is God's ultimate and final Word (Hebrews 1:1-2)!

PRAYER:
Father, help me better know your Message, both in print and in life. Please teach me more about Jesus and his heart for people and his love for you. May he be my Lord in word, deed, and motivation. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Wherefore henceforth know we no man after the flesh: yea, though we have known Christ after the flesh, yet now henceforth know we [him] no more.  2 Corinthians 5:16   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 17, 2012*

*Devotional:*
For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.  John 3:16  (KJV)

God wants us to have life! Real life. Life that lasts forever with him! That's why he sent Jesus, so we could have life. That is why Jesus left him and came to earth. That is why Jesus endured the Cross and its humiliation. That's why Jesus rose from the dead. God loves us with an everlasting love in Jesus! What other Christmas gift can compare? "O come, let us adore him!"

PRAYER:
Of all your gifts, loving Father, none can compare to Jesus. You are worthy of praise simply because of who you are. You are worthy of honor because of all that you have done. You are worthy of praise because of your mighty acts. Most of all, you are worthy of my heart, soul, mind, and strength because of your love demonstrated in Jesus. Thank you for the greatest gift of all! In Jesus' name I praise you. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Boast not thyself of to morrow; for thou knowest not what a day may bring forth.  Proverbs 27:1   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 18, 2012*

*Devotional:*
For God sent not his Son into the world to condemn the world; but that the world through him might be saved.  John 3:17  (KJV)

God is not about condemnation. I know that Satan got the rumor started a long time ago, but don't believe it. God is not some fiendish teacher looking to flunk and embarrass his students. He is not some cantankerous judge looking to shame, humiliate, and punish all who interlope into his court, innocent or not. He is not some gossip spreading rumors about our shortcomings across the neighborhoods of heaven. No, this God wants to bless us with his salvation. He wants to dispense mercy and grace. He wants us to be his children. Yet he is also holy, righteous, awesome, and just. So when these two realities of God collide, there is only one solution: Jesus! God sent Jesus to save people of all nations and races and cultures from sin and death -- yes, even us!

PRAYER:
I praise you, O God, for your desire to save me. I thank you for demanding holiness from me to save me from the havoc sin causes in my life. I thank you for calling me to righteousness, so that my life will be a blessing to others and not a burden. I thank you for challenging me to have your character, so that others can see your glory in my good deeds. So please use me, Father. I know I am flawed, but I want to be one of your tools letting the lost know about your mercy and grace in Jesus. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed [is] the man that trusteth in the LORD, and whose hope the LORD is.  Jeremiah 17:7   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 19, 2012

Devotional:*
Now he that ministereth seed to the sower both minister bread for [your] food, and multiply your seed sown, and increase the fruits of your righteousness  2 Corinthians 9:10  (KJV)

God has blessed us so much in Jesus. Yet God longs to bless us even more. Why? God longs to bless us because ... he is a generous God ... because he is our loving Father ... because that is his nature ... because he wants us to be like him! God blesses us to be a blessing to others!

PRAYER:
You have so richly blessed me, LORD, so please help me see the opportunities you build into each day for me to bless others. Make me a conduit of your blessings. I pray this in the name of Jesus Christ my Lord. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Iron sharpeneth iron; so a man sharpeneth the countenance of his friend.  Proverbs 27:17   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 21, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Now to him that is of power to stablish you according to my gospel, and the preaching of Jesus Christ, according to the revelation of the mystery, which was kept secret since the world began, But now is made manifest, and by the scriptures of the prophets, according to the commandment of the everlasting God, made known to all nations for the obedience of faith: To God only wise, [be] glory through Jesus Christ for ever. Amen.  Romans 16:25-27  (KJV)

God doesn't just bless us. He establishes us! He makes us strong! He matures us into solid and true disciples. He does this in many ways. One of the most important, however, is through the words the Holy Spirit inspired and shared with us through Jesus' early disciples. As this year moves towards its close and another stands at the door, let's make a renewed commitment to spend time each day in the Bible. Let's not let this powerful tool and great resource for living be relegated to being a coffee-table book or a good luck charm to take with us to church.

PRAYER:
I thank you, O God, for your Spirit that breathed out your message through human agents. I thank you for those human partners who shared the Spirit's message with us in Scripture. I thank you for the many fine translations of the Bible that are available to us today. I thank you for the freedom to have a copy of the Bible in my home. Please help me not squander the incredible blessing of your written word. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For the LORD, the God of Israel, saith that he hateth putting away: for [one] covereth violence with his garment, saith the LORD of hosts: therefore take heed to your spirit, that ye deal not treacherously.  Malachi 2:16   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 22, 2012*

*Devotional:*
For where envying and strife [is], there [is] confusion and every evil work.  James 3:16  (KJV)

So, what are your goals and plans for the remainder of the year? Do you have great dreams and laudable goals? I hope so. But, please join me as I seriously look at why I set the goals I do and make the plans I make. In the afterglow of Christmas and New Years, that great season of giving, let's make sure our plans for the future are not selfish or based on envy, lust, or greed. Instead, let's set our hearts to reach great heights for God's glory and to do great things to be a blessing to others. Otherwise, all our attempts to reach great things ultimately will end in chaos, heartbreak, and destruction.

PRAYER:
Eternal God, please be with me as I seek to set goals for the coming months. I want to do great things for your glory. Please use me to accomplish your will in the world in which I live and in the group of people to whom you have sent me. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
And the Word was made flesh, and dwelt among us, (and we beheld his glory, the glory as of the only begotten of the Father,) full of grace and truth.  John 1:14   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 23, 2012*

*Devotional:*
I [am] the LORD: that [is] my name: and my glory will I not give to another, neither my praise to graven images. Behold, the former things are come to pass, and new things do I declare: before they spring forth I tell you of them.  Isaiah 42:8-9  (KJV)

No matter what happens over the next few days, months, or years, God is already there! He is not bound by space and time. He creates reality by his powerful word. While some may tremble with fear because of the unknown, Christians can take comfort in knowing that wherever we find ourselves, our Father is already there. He is already working on our deliverance and salvation. Even now he is declaring new things for us -- things about our future that we cannot see. So as we journey into our unknown future, let's make sure we journey with the one to whom the future is not unknown.

PRAYER:
Thank you Father! You know where my life and my world are headed. With so much tumult about the changing of the year and the passing of time, I consciously and confidently trust that my future is in your hands. There is no other place I would rather it be! Please bless me with confidence and banish anxiety from my heart as your future unfolds before me. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed [are] the peacemakers: for they shall be called the children of God.  Matthew 5:9   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 24, 2012*

*Devotional:*
The same was in the beginning with God. All things were made by him; and without him was not any thing made that was made.  John 1:2-3  (KJV)

Jesus was there. He was with God in the beginning. But he was more than just a witness of Creation; he created it! Jesus, who allowed himself to be limited to human flesh and to die a cruel and agonizing death on the Cross, was there at the beginning as the Word speaking our world into existence. He made it. It is his. Yet he came and died to redeem it. More specifically, he came to redeem you and me. So when the Word speaks to us telling us how to live to please God, don't you think we'd better pay attention? Better yet, don't you think we ought to do it?

PRAYER:
Holy Father, your plan to save me overwhelms and humbles me. That you would send Jesus, the Word who created the world that I know, is more wonderful than I can fully grasp. That he would allow himself to be limited to the world he had made boggles my imagination. That he would die for me so that I can live with you captures my heart! Please help me as I seek to live my life based on his teachings and your will. In the name of Jesus, the Living Word, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Wherefore gird up the loins of your mind, be sober, and hope to the end for the grace that is to be brought unto you at the revelation of Jesus Christ;  1 Peter 1:13   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 25, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Who being the brightness of [his] glory, and the express image of his person, and upholding all things by the word of his power, when he had by himself purged our sins, sat down on the right hand of the Majesty on high;  Hebrews 1:3  (KJV)

We talk about Mother Nature, but did you know that Scripture identifies Jesus as the power behind the order of our universe? He sustains our world by his powerful word. Not only did he save us by the sacrifice of his life, but he also sustains us by his word. He sustains us spiritually by his word of teaching and sustains our world by his word of power and grace. 

PRAYER:
Please be with me, Almighty God, as I commit to live for you based on Jesus' word. Help me as I seek to understand it and apply it. More than that, dear Father, please help me to come to know you through his words. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For where two or three are gathered together in my name, there am I in the midst of them.  Matthew 18:20   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 26, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Always in every prayer of mine for you all making request with joy, For your fellowship in the gospel from the first day until now;  Philippians 1:4-5  (KJV)

As we continue in this throughout the year, let's remember those with whom we are partnered in mission and outreach. If we are evangelists or missionaries by calling, then let's make a commitment to pray a prayer of praise and thanksgiving for our supporting partners. If we are members of a supporting congregation, then let's give thanks for being able to support those who share the Gospel in foreign lands and those who work among different cultures and in different locations in our own country. To share in God's work with God's people is truly a great blessing and privilege! 

PRAYER:
Father of all peoples, give your Church a greater sense of partnership in reaching those who do not know your saving grace. Bless those everywhere who share the truth of Jesus with love, courage, and faithfulness. In the name of the only true Savior, Jesus, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Ye shall walk in all the ways which the LORD your God hath commanded you, that ye may live, and [that it may be] well with you, and [that] ye may prolong [your] days in the land which ye shall possess.  Deuteronomy 5:33   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 28, 2012*

*Devotional:*
And beside this, giving all diligence, add to your faith virtue; and to virtue knowledge; And to knowledge temperance; and to temperance patience; and to patience godliness; And to godliness brotherly kindness; and to brotherly kindness charity.  2 Peter 1:5-7  (KJV)

Sometimes we get so frightened by the thought of "works-won" salvation that we forget that love and grace ultimately call us to action, and not just reflection. Action means effort. That's exactly what Peter is calling us to make -- "every effort." Peter explains why this effort is important in the next few verses. "If we possess these qualities in increasing measure," they help us be productive in our knowledge of Jesus! Let's be productive! As we make "every effort," we can be assured that the Holy Spirit is the power at work producing the fruit that makes effectiveness possible! 
(cf. Galatians 5:22-25) 

PRAYER:
Mold me and make me, Father, more perfectly conformed to your will and more perfectly consistent with your character. I do not pray this for my glory, but so that you can more effectively use me to share your blessings and grace with those around me. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
[[To the chief Musician, A Psalm of David.]] The heavens declare the glory of God; and the firmament sheweth his handywork.  Psalm 19:1   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 29, 2012*

*Devotional:*
And ye became followers of us, and of the Lord, having received the word in much affliction, with joy of the Holy Ghost:  1 Thessalonians 1:6  (KJV)

We find it so easy to let our circumstances determine our moods. Paul reminds this group of new Christians under attack that their new life in Christ had brought them joy despite the outwardly harsh circumstances they were facing. Their joy was not the fleeting, circumstance-determined veneer. Instead, they had welcomed the powerful message of salvation with joy! This joy was not dependent upon their circumstances. It was rooted in their Savior's example, in his abiding presence through the Holy Spirit, and the salvation available through Jesus.

PRAYER:
Dear heavenly Father, please make my joy immune to outward circumstances and please empower that joy by your Holy Spirit. Please bless me as I seek to conform my life and attitude to the example of my Savior. Please help me become a better example of spiritual joy to those around me. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
They shall hunger no more, neither thirst any more; neither shall the sun light on them, nor any heat. For the Lamb which is in the midst of the throne shall feed them, and shall lead them unto living fountains of waters: and God shall wipe away all tears from their eyes.  Revelation 7:16-17   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 30, 2012*

*Devotional:*
But if we walk in the light, as he is in the light, we have fellowship one with another, and the blood of Jesus Christ his Son cleanseth us from all sin.  1 John 1:7  (KJV)

As we draw near to the Lord and live for him, two amazing blessings come our way. First, we find that our sins are forgiven and we're cleansed of those sins thanks to the loving sacrifice of Jesus. Second, we find that we are not alone in this wonderful cleansing. True fellowship among believers is built when folks seeking the Lord find each other in his presence. This fellowship isn't forced or contrived, just heavenly.

PRAYER:
Almighty and holy God, I want to honor Jesus' sacrificial death by living a life that is pure, honorable, and holy. Thank you for providing my cleansing through Jesus' blood and leading me to others who live for you. Please intensify my hunger to know you, your Son, and other believers more. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
But they that wait upon the LORD shall renew [their] strength; they shall mount up with wings as eagles; they shall run, and not be weary; [and] they shall walk, and not faint.  Isaiah 40:31   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*May 31, 2012*

*Devotional:*
This book of the law shall not depart out of thy mouth; but thou shalt meditate therein day and night, that thou mayest observe to do according to all that is written therein: for then thou shalt make thy way prosperous, and then thou shalt have good success.  Joshua 1:8  (KJV)

We need to be reminded, just like Joshua and the Israelites, that God gave us his Law to be a blessing to his people. The Law was given to help Israel live the will of God in their daily lives. If they would live God's way, he promised they would be blessed. In addition, God is the Creator. He knows the best way for humans to live in harmony with the principles of his universe. His Law was not intended to hinder or interfere with the happiness and experience of his people. Instead, it was to help them prosper and find success in life. As Paul repeatedly reminds us in Galatians, we are no longer under Law. But, as we live by the Spirit, the character that is produced reflects the character of Jesus, the one who fulfilled the Law and brings us the blessings God has intended all along. Bottom line: Following God's will and living his character is a blessing to us!

PRAYER:
Loving Father, thank you for speaking your will in human words so I can better know how to live for you. I know obeying your will blesses me and those around me. Empower me with your Spirit so that your character and grace will be fully realized in my life and my example. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
That he would grant you, according to the riches of his glory, to be strengthened with might by his Spirit in the inner man;  Ephesians 3:16-17   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 1, 2012*

*Devotional:*
For this cause we also, since the day we heard [it], do not cease to pray for you, and to desire that ye might be filled with the knowledge of his will in all wisdom and spiritual understanding;  Colossians 1:9  (KJV)

Paul wrote these words to the Christians at Colossae, but he had never been there. Despite his lack of "in person" knowledge, he ministered effectively to the Colossians. He prayed specifically for them to better know God and his will for them. What a great idea! Let's find a mission church (inner city, overseas, hostile environment) and start praying consistently for that congregation, asking God to help them know him and his will more perfectly.

PRAYER:
Holy and all powerful God, bless my church family with a deeper knowledge and appreciation of your nature, character, and grace. In addition, please bless ___ (add your mission church of choice) with growth, health, and most of all, knowledge of you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
So God created man in his [own] image, in the image of God created he him; male and female created he them.  Genesis 1:27   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 2, 2012*

*Devotional:*
My son, if sinners entice thee, consent thou not.  Proverbs 1:10  (KJV)

The real issue isn't "if" but "when"! Our children face tremendous peer pressure. We do, too! We must help them resist the enticements of this pressure. Also, we must never tire in resisting them ourselves. 

PRAYER:
O God, I do face temptations and enticements. Please guard my heart, my life, and my example. Help me be a person of character and integrity. In addition, please enable me to lead, protect, guard, and warn my children -- both those who are my children in the flesh and those in the faith. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
How precious also are thy thoughts unto me, O God! how great is the sum of them!  Psalm 139:17   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 4th, 2012*

*Devotional:*
And there came a voice from heaven, [saying], Thou art my beloved Son, in whom I am well pleased.  Mark 1:11  (KJV)

Shortly after Jesus' baptism, he went to face Satan in a grueling 40 days of temptation. Remember what Satan's opening words were? "If you are the Son of God..." Wasn't it great that God had already reassured him of his relationship before it was questioned? What do those you love need to hear from you today? You don't know when their time of trial will come; you just know it will, so go ahead and reassure them before it's necessary!

PRAYER:
Almighty and loving Father, please help me to say the right words of love and affection to those whom I love so that when temptation comes, or when others try to draw them away from me, they will not doubt my love for them. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Great [is] the LORD, and greatly to be praised; and his greatness [is] unsearchable.  Psalm 145:3   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 5, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Blessed [is] the man that endureth temptation: for when he is tried, he shall receive the crown of life, which the Lord hath promised to them that love him.  James 1:12  (KJV)

This beatitude comes from Jesus' brother. He had experienced it and not just taught it! James knew it was worth "hanging in" and "hanging on" when his faith was under attack. He affirmed that God loves us and that he has made incredible promises about what lies ahead for us. He knew that eventually our period of testing would be transformed into a time of great blessing. James wants us to know that God longs to bless us with life! After all, that's why he sent Jesus. (cf. John 10:10)

PRAYER:
Dear LORD and Father, thank you for all those times that you strengthened me when I was under attack and sustained me when I was weary and ready to quit. Write "perseverance" deep within my soul and give me a spirit of tenacity so that I might serve you no matter what the outward circumstances of my life may be. In the mighty name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
And all things [are] of God, who hath reconciled us to himself by Jesus Christ, and hath given to us the ministry of reconciliation; To wit, that God was in Christ, reconciling the world unto himself, not imputing their trespasses unto them; and hath committed unto us the word of reconciliation.  2 Corinthians 5:18-19   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 6, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Who hath delivered us from the power of darkness, and hath translated [us] into the kingdom of his dear Son: In whom we have redemption through his blood, [even] the forgiveness of sins:  Colossians 1:13-14  (KJV)

Rescued! Redeemed! Forgiven! Those are the three concepts in this short passage. But, maybe the most important one of all is represented by the phrase, "Son he loves." God didn't save us with a plan, or a message, or a clean and immaculate process. Instead, he took what was most precious to him and offered Jesus up as our salvation. The cost was enormous. The love involved was overwhelming. The result is our greatest gift.

PRAYER:
Almighty God and Loving Father, neither my words nor my deeds could ever repay the gift you have given me in Jesus. Jesus, my appreciation for your sacrifice moves me to tears of joyful thanksgiving. For all that you have done, for all that you have made me, and for all that it cost you, I praise you and offer my life as a sacrifice of praise. In your name, Lord Jesus, I offer up my praise. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Wherefore, holy brethren, partakers of the heavenly calling, consider the Apostle and High Priest of our profession, Christ Jesus;  Hebrews 3:1   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 7, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Which is the earnest of our inheritance until the redemption of the purchased possession, unto the praise of his glory.  Ephesians 1:14  (KJV)

God is true to his word. He keeps his promises. But, that was not enough for him. He gave us a down payment, a deposit, so we could be sure of our inheritance and look forward to the full realization of our salvation. He gave us the Holy Spirit. When God buys us out of slavery to our mortal bodies and redeems us into our eternal home with bodies that will not grow old or decay, we won't need the deposit; we will have the full inheritance. But until then, until we go to him, isn't it amazing that he makes his home within us!

PRAYER:
Transcendent and yet ever-near God, thank you for not making me wait to experience your presence. Thank you for giving me "a foretaste of glory divine." Thank you for sending your blessed and promised Spirit to live in me and remind me where my home truly is. Until the day I see you face-to-face, I want to honor your presence in my mortal body by living a life that is pure, holy, and a blessing to others. In Jesus name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Every good gift and every perfect gift is from above, and cometh down from the Father of lights, with whom is no variableness, neither shadow of turning.  James 1:17   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 8, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Unto the pure all things [are] pure: but unto them that are defiled and unbelieving [is] nothing pure; but even their mind and conscience is defiled.  Titus 1:15  (KJV)

Rust stains, grass stains, blood stains, chocolate stains -- ARGH! Those stains are real nightmares in the laundry room. They don't just leave a stain on the surface of the fabric, but they also leave a residue that infiltrates the fibers of our clothes. Evil is that way. We must not kid ourselves. Evil corrupts and leaves a residue that corrupts everything it touches, including the hearts of otherwise decent people. That's why we are urged to stay far away from evil and avoid its very appearance. That's also why Jesus died: to not only overcome the Evil One, but to also clean away the stain and its residue.

PRAYER:
Father, guard my path and give me good Christian friends who will help guard my life from evil. In addition, dear Father, please help me as I seek to share the cleansing and liberating power of Christ with those around me who are caught in evil's destructive and deceptive grasp. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For all the gods of the nations [are] idols: but the LORD made the heavens.  Psalm 96:5   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 9, 2012*

*Devotional:*
And Ruth said, Intreat me not to leave thee, [or] to return from following after thee: for whither thou goest, I will go; and where thou lodgest, I will lodge: thy people [shall be] my people, and thy God my God:  Ruth 1:16  (KJV)

This beautiful statement of loyalty makes its way into thousands of weddings each year. Incredibly, this wasn't originally a pledge of a bride or groom. Instead, it was the pledge of Ruth to her mother-in-law -- some would call her an ex-mother-in-law since Ruth's husband, Naomi's son, had died, but Ruth never treats Naomi as an "ex" of any kind. God loves loyalty and bestows his blessing and favor when we are loyal to others. In an era where people are thrown away as readily as paper plates and napkins, let's remember that loyalty is a quality that God not only loves, but it is also a quality that he defines for us in Jesus. So let's see loyalty to friends, to family, and to other followers of Jesus as a crucial commitment.

PRAYER:
Almighty and faithful God, thank you for your loyalty to your covenant promises to Israel. Thank you for not giving up on your people or your promises despite the fickleness and unfaithfulness of your people. Bless us today as we seek to be a loyal and honorable people, your true children in a turbulent and treacherous world. May the light of faithfulness that is seen through us beckon others to find stability and hope in your grace and in your people. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
[Let] love be without dissimulation. Abhor that which is evil; cleave to that which is good.  Romans 12:9   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 11, 2012

Devotional:
*Learn to do well; seek judgment, relieve the oppressed, judge the fatherless, plead for the widow.  Isaiah 1:17  (KJV)

"A man's got to take care of himself!" Yeah, we do have to be responsible folks. But, part of being responsible, part of being blessed -- at least as God sees it -- is to care for others, to stick up for the disadvantaged, and to intervene when someone else is being exploited. After all, we are our "brother's and sister's keeper!"

PRAYER:
Remove the heart of selfishness, O God, that keeps me from caring for the downtrodden, abused, forgotten, and broken. Give me your eyes of concern and Jesus' heart of compassion to see them and minister to them. In his name, the Lord Jesus Christ, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Whom God hath raised up, having loosed the pains of death: because it was not possible that he should be holden of it.  
Acts 2:24   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 12, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Forasmuch as ye know that ye were not redeemed with corruptible things, [as] silver and gold, from your vain conversation [received] by tradition from your fathers; But with the precious blood of Christ, as of a lamb without blemish and without spot:  1 Peter 1:18-19  (KJV)

A: "How much did it cost?" B: "What? This old thing? This sack of bones and blood and brain? This heart and mind and soul that live inside?" A: "Yeah! How much did it cost?" B: "It cost the greatest gift of heaven to redeem it and make me whole. That's how much God thinks of me. Incredible, isn't it?!"

PRAYER:
Father, I am bewildered, humbled, and thrilled to know that you value me so highly. Forgive me for cheapening myself with sin, for dwelling on things that are petty, and for chasing after things that are worthless. Thank you for loving me so. By your Spirit, please help me live up to the value you see in me and aspire to the lofty life you call me to live. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Forsake her not, and she shall preserve thee: love her, and she shall keep thee.  Proverbs 4:6   (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 13, 2012*

*Devotional:*
That the God of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of glory, may give unto you the spirit of wisdom and revelation in the knowledge of him: The eyes of your understanding being enlightened; that ye may know what is the hope of his calling, and what the riches of the glory of his inheritance in the saints, And what [is] the exceeding greatness of his power to us-ward who believe, according to the working of his mighty power, Which he wrought in Christ, when he raised him from the dead, and set [him] at his own right hand in the heavenly [places],  Ephesians 1:17-20  (KJV)

I still don't understand resurrection. I get the concept. I believe God did raise Jesus. Every once in a while, I experience that power through the Spirit's work in my life strengthening me for ministry, helping me love others in tough situations, comforting me when I'm broken, giving me insight when I study the Word, and strengthening me in the face of temptation. I am humbled, thrilled, and left longing for more. I want others I love to experience this awesome power. I'm sure it's the same with you. So let's join together today, thousands of us all around world, and let's pray for God to empower those closest to us to discover his power and to do great things through his Spirit who lives in them.

PRAYER:
Loving God, Almighty Father, please empower me today to live for you in glorious and wonderful ways. But Father, I don't just pray that I may do this, please empower those that I love to live for you. (Add the specific names of folks you want God to bless in this
way.) May we all know that the power in us tore away the bars of death that held Jesus captive. May we experience this transforming power and use it to your glory. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Go from the presence of a foolish man, when thou perceivest not [in him] the lips of knowledge.  Proverbs 14:7


----------



## baddison

*June 14, 2012*

*Devotional:*
For the invisible things of him from the creation of the world are clearly seen, being understood by the things that are made, [even] his eternal power and Godhead; so that they are without excuse:  Romans 1:20  (KJV)

What an incredible world we live in! The expanse of space is humbling. The majesty of the mountain peaks takes away our breath. On and on we could go, describing all the beautiful, magnificent, and awe-inspiring wonders of the universe. The variety, the order, the symmetry, and the unexpected all testify to God, the Genius behind it all. 

PRAYER:
O LORD, Almighty God, your works of creation bedazzle me with your incredible sense of majesty, grace, wonder, awe, and beauty.
Thank you for making your fingerprints so clearly seen in our incredible world. In Jesus' name I praise. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The fear of the LORD [is] to hate evil: pride, and arrogancy, and the evil way, and the froward mouth, do I hate.  Proverbs 8:13


----------



## baddison

*June 15, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Behold, the LORD thy God hath set the land before thee: go up [and] possess [it], as the LORD God of thy fathers hath said unto thee; fear not, neither be discouraged.  Deuteronomy 1:21  (KJV)

A word of encouragement is indispensable at the start of a new journey, especially when the journey demands your leadership. Joshua is no longer second chair. He is no longer the backup to all-pro Moses. Now it is his turn to lead. The people he leads have only known the leadership of the incomparable Moses. How will he lead? He will lead trusting the promises of God and without fear or discouragement! How is this possible? Because the real leader of God's people hasn't really changed! God is still God. His word is still true. His promises are still trustworthy. His might is still all-powerful. 

PRAYER:
O God, as I face increasing responsibilities and greater challenges, remind me of your promises, allay my fears, strengthen my resolve, and lead me by your will. May the victories in which I participate always bring glory and honor to you. In the name of the Lord Jesus Christ I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
By humility [and] the fear of the LORD [are] riches, and honour, and life.  Proverbs 22:4 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 16, 2012*

*Devotional:*
In the body of his flesh through death, to present you holy and unblameable and unreproveable in his sight:  Colossians 1:22  (KJV)

"Christians aren't perfect, just forgiven!" You've probably seen this bumper sticker or something similar. In one sense this is absolutely true. But, from God's point of view, Christians ARE perfect. That's the incredible message Paul gives the Colossians. Because of Jesus' sacrifice, God does not see our imperfections. He sees us through Christ's perfection. Look at these concepts and marvel! Look at how God views you and give thanks! Be humbled by God's grace to us in Jesus and rejoice! Holy, without blemish, and free from accusation -- there's nothing left to say but "Hallelujah!"

PRAYER:
Father, thank you for providing the sacrifice that makes me clean. Thank you for seeing my worth through the perfection of Jesus and his sacrifice. Thank you, Lord Jesus, for paying off my debt to sin and for sharing your perfection with me. May my life today, and everyday, more closely resemble the perfection you have given me by your grace. In the name of my Savior Jesus, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Through wisdom is an house builded; and by understanding it is established:  Proverbs 24:3 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 18, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Being born again, not of corruptible seed, but of incorruptible, by the word of God, which liveth and abideth for ever.  1 Peter 1:23  (KJV)

Words are powerful! They can maim, wound, and debilitate. They can also bless, encourage, and inspire. When those words are God's Word, they are even more important. God's Word -- the Scriptures, the Gospel -- is not only truth, but it is life! Alive and enduring, God's Word imparts life to us and gives us his message of eternal life. It tells us of his grace and teaches us how we can be born again. Let's not take it for granted ... or neglect its message ... or remain silent about its truth.

PRAYER:
Almighty and Eternal God, thank you for speaking to us through human words. Thank you for your Gospel that gives us the message of Jesus and your salvation for us in him. Please fuel my hunger to know your Word more fully and to live it more completely. Thank you for giving me a source of truth that is reliable, stable, and enduring. In the name of Jesus, your living Word, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The hoary head [is] a crown of glory, [if] it be found in the way of righteousness.  Proverbs 16:31 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 19, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Now unto him that is able to keep you from falling, and to present [you] faultless before the presence of his glory with exceeding joy, To the only wise God our Saviour, [be] glory and majesty, dominion and power, both now and ever. Amen.  Jude 1:24-25  (KJV)

What a great cluster of truths are found in this one prayer of blessing. Our eyes are first drawn to what God can do for us -- prevent us from falling and present us before his glorious presence in joyful perfection. But on closer inspection, our hearts are drawn to the description of our incredible God: the one who is able, the only God, our Savior, the one who lives in glory and majesty and power and authority, the one who has communicated to us through Jesus our Lord, and the one who exists before all ages and who is alive now and who will be forevermore. Our blessings as God's children are incredible, but the reason why they are is that our God is beyond incredible, awesome, and wonderful. Our words cannot do him justice. Our brightest insights cannot comprehend the glory he has. Yet despite his grandeur, he loves you and me in our finite mortality!

PRAYER:
Awesome and Holy Lord Most High, thank you for not only being God, but for loving me and showing yourself to me in the face of Jesus. I look forward to standing in your presence, enjoying your shared perfection, and praising your glory with the angels. Please accept my limited and human praise until the day my words are unchained from their mortality and my imperfections are swallowed up in your glory. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Poverty and shame [shall be to] him that refuseth instruction: but he that regardeth reproof shall be honoured.  Proverbs 13:18 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 20, 2012*

*Devotional:*
The grace of our Lord Jesus Christ [be] with your spirit. Amen.  Philemon 1:25  (KJV)

Have you noticed how words of blessing are in such short supply? There is something about our fallen state that makes sarcasm and ridicule easier to use than blessing. But, in God's family, words are always to be used for the benefit and blessing of others. What simpler or kinder words do we need to use to bless others than these words Paul sent to Philemon? Let's find a way to say them ... and say them again ... and again ... 

PRAYER:
Loving Father, you have blessed me so much with your grace. Please use me to be a blessing to everyone I meet today. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He that spareth his rod hateth his son: but he that loveth him chasteneth him betimes.   Proverbs 13:24 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 21, 2012*

*Devotional:*
And God said, Let us make man in our image, after our likeness: and let them have dominion over the fish of the sea, and over the fowl of the air, and over the cattle, and over all the earth, and over every creeping thing that creepeth upon the earth.  Genesis 1:26  (KJV)

While we are creatures made by a loving Creator, we are so much more than animals. There is something distinctive and special about a human being compared with the rest of creation. God made us to rule over the animal world. But rule does not mean ruin! Since creation is part of God's testimony to himself (Psalm 19 & Romans 1:20), then we certainly don't want to ruin that testimony. In fact, being made in God's likeness, we want to rule with the grace, benevolence, and care that God himself uses. 

PRAYER:
Father, help me see all the beauty of your creation. Guard me from wastefulness. Guide me into the proper use of the natural resources with which you have so generously blessed me. Most of all, direct my decisions in the way I impact your creation. May my lifestyle and my personal life never damage the beauty of your voice in my world. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He that despiseth his neighbour sinneth: but he that hath mercy on the poor, happy [is] he.   Proverbs 14:21 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 22, 2012*

*Devotional:*
So God created man in his [own] image, in the image of God created he him; male and female created he them.  Genesis 1:27  (KJV)

We are made in God's image. Not just the man. Not just the woman. Both male and female are made in God's image! Incredibly, this is not just true before the Fall. When God made us in the womb of our mothers (Psalm 139:13-16), he made us in his image (Genesis 9:6). Because people are precious to God, because we reflect something of the character of our Creator, each person is to be valued. None is to be denigrated, belittled, or cursed (James 3:9-12). People are precious, not only to God, but also to us because in some special way they reflect his image.

PRAYER:
Almighty Creator, please help me value each person I meet today because I am consciously aware that you have individually made them to reflect your character and nature. At the same time, bless me with spiritual growth as I consciously submit myself to your Spirit as you transform me to be more like you each day. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The liberal soul shall be made fat: and he that watereth shall be watered also himself.   Proverbs 11:25 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

_*June 23, 2012

Devotional:*_ 
 Whom we preach, warning every man, and teaching every man in all wisdom; that we may present every man perfect in Christ Jesus:  Colossians 1:28 (KJV)    The life of Jesus is transformational. The resurrection of Jesus is transformational. The Gospel of Jesus is transformational. Jesus' gift of the Spirit is transformational. The proclamation of Jesus is transformational. The work of Jesus is transformational. In other words, Jesus is the key, the center, the hub, and the heart of what we do and why we do it. Paul also reminds us that Jesus Christ is our goal. 

PRAYER:  Father, please forgive me. I confess that in my zeal to help others, I have sometimes lost sight of Jesus' power to change their lives and relied on my own meager resources. As I seek to know Christ more perfectly and as I seek to be more like Christ in my daily character, please use me to lead others to him and to be like him. In the name of the Lord Jesus Christ, the name above all names, I pray. Amen.      _*

Wisdom:*_  He that hath a bountiful eye shall be blessed; for he giveth of his bread to the poor.   Proverbs 22:9 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 25, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Then I said unto you, Dread not, neither be afraid of them. The LORD your God which goeth before you, he shall fight for you, according to all that he did for you in Egypt before your eyes;  Deuteronomy 1:29-30  (KJV)

Moses began his farewell message to Israel with a reminder of their parents' refusal to obey God's word to enter the Promised Land. With his death, these Israelites will have to follow a leader other than Moses for the first time in their lives. Moses wants them to know that their real Leader hasn't changed. God had done mighty things for them in Moses' day. Now God will do mighty things in their day through Joshua. They will have more than second hand deliverance stories to tell their grandchildren. They will be eyewitnesses of God's power and faithfulness. But they would have to obey this same command their parents ignored and own a faith that their ancestors did not have!

PRAYER:
Almighty and Sovereign LORD, all glory and honor goes to you for your mighty acts to redeem, to save, to fulfill, and to bless your people throughout the ages. I ask, dear LORD, please bless your people today with faith to expect your power, hearts to obey your Word, and eyes to see that your great work is not yet done. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The fear of the LORD [tendeth] to life: and [he that hath it] shall abide satisfied; he shall not be visited with evil.   Proverbs 19:23 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 26, 2012*

*Devotional:*
But of him are ye in Christ Jesus, who of God is made unto us wisdom, and righteousness, and sanctification, and redemption: That, according as it is written, He that glorieth, let him glory in the Lord.  1 Corinthians 1:30-31  (KJV)

Jesus is our righteousness, holiness, and redemption. Let's unpack those church words. Righteousness -- the ability to stand before God and be declared free from guilt. Holiness -- the character and nature that reflect the glory and sanctity of heaven. Redemption -- the gift of freedom bought at great expense. Christians aren't perfect? Hmmm! We know this is true. But, because of Jesus' loving sacrifice, we also know that in God's eyes we're righteous, holy, and redeemed. That, dear friend of Jesus, is what we call amazing grace!

PRAYER:
How can I thank you, wise and merciful Father, for the gift of Jesus? Your love in formulating the plan to send him, your sacrifice in having him become mortal, your agony when your own creations murdered him are too wonderful for understanding. But in my heart I do know that you did these things because of your loving grace and I want to thank you and praise you forever. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
All the days of the afflicted [are] evil: but he that is of a merry heart [hath] a continual feast.   Proverbs 15:15 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 27, 2012*

*Devotional:*
For that they hated knowledge, and did not choose the fear of the LORD: Therefore shall they eat of the fruit of their own way, and be filled with their own devices.  Proverbs 1:29,31  (KJV)

Sometimes the natural consequence of rebellion is its own justice. Rebellion ultimately produces bad fruit, and wickedness is often its own worst punishment. In the face of such a generous God as we focused upon yesterday, how could we choose to follow any other path but his? It may seem harder in the short run, but in the long run there is simply no option that compares!

PRAYER:
Father of justice and mercy, thank you for saving me by your grace. Thank you for promising to judge the world with grace, mercy, and justice. In you, and you alone, do I find my sense of what is right and fair. I cry out to you, O God, for justice and deliverance for your people who are oppressed, ridiculed, and persecuted. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Let thine eyes look right on, and let thine eyelids look straight before thee. Ponder the path of thy feet, and let all thy ways be established.   
Proverbs 4:25-26 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 28, 2012*

*Devotional:*
My little children, these things write I unto you, that ye sin not. And if any man sin, we have an advocate with the Father, Jesus Christ the righteous: And he is the propitiation for our sins: and not for ours only, but also for [the sins of] the whole world.  1 John 2:1-2  (KJV)

John wants to prevent even one sinful event in the lives of those he loves. He is concerned because he knows that even one sinful event can be used by Satan to discourage and defeat us. We need to know that we have a Savior and a defender. He paid the price to redeem us, he sent his Spirit to help us overcome sin's power, and he will speak to the Father and claim that right to forgive us. 

PRAYER:
Father, I'm embarrassed by my weakness and vulnerability when I sin. Even in those moments of shame, I'm thankful that Jesus provided me the way back into your holy presence. Jesus, I thank you for coming to my rescue and my defense. I will not let Satan discourage me when I fall. Instead, I re-commit myself to live with your character and for your glory. In your name, Lord Jesus, my defender, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The simple believeth every word: but the prudent [man] looketh well to his going.   Proverbs 14:15 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 29, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Then Jonah prayed unto the LORD his God out of the fish's belly, And said, I cried by reason of mine affliction unto the LORD, and he heard me; out of the belly of hell cried I, [and] thou heardest my voice.  Jonah 2:1-2  (KJV)

Jonah was disobedient, rebellious, and selfish. He had run from the Lord. He had shunned the Lord's command. He had endangered the lives of those on the ship where he had tried to hide. Yet even in the middle of his rebellion, God heard his cry and delivered him. If you are in rebellion, if you are seeking to hide some secret and all-consuming sin, please know the Lord wants to ransom and redeem you! Things won't be easy, but coming back to the Lord means ultimate redemption and deliverance.

PRAYER:
Holy and righteous Father, please forgive me for the times that I am in rebellion to your will. Help me to recognize those times and give me the strength to avoid those temptations. In your grace, dear Father, please not only help me to live as you want me to live but also lead me to someone else who needs to know of your grace and redemption. Please use me to help them escape from their bondage to sin and shame. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Train up a child in the way he should go: and when he is old, he will not depart from it.   Proverbs 22:6 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*June 30, 2012*

*Devotional:*
[Let] nothing [be done] through strife or vainglory; but in lowliness of mind let each esteem other better than themselves.  Philippians 2:3  (KJV)

Humility is recognizing who God has made us to be and using that recognition to serve and redeem others. Living in humility as Jesus did, we don't just practice the golden rule, but we go one step better -- we treat others better than we would treat ourselves. Are we instructed to do this because we're unworthy or unfit? No! Jesus was worthy and glorious, but he counted others better than himself when he sacrificially gave himself to redeem them. It's a high standard. It's a hard standard. It is not for wimps. But it is ultimately glorious. (Hint: Read down through verse 10 and remember that the same type of reward will be given to the faithful!)

PRAYER:
Almighty God, thank you for adopting me as your child and making me holy and precious to you. Please help me to see myself as you do, and then, as one of your precious children, empower me to serve others in ways that help them see your glory. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
My son, forget not my law; but let thine heart keep my commandments: For length of days, and long life, and peace, shall they add to thee.   
Proverbs 3:1-2 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 2, 2012*

*Devotional:*
But God, who is rich in mercy, for his great love wherewith he loved us, Even when we were dead in sins, hath quickened us together with Christ, (by grace ye are saved  Ephesians 2:4-5  (KJV)

We have no claim to bring to God! We have no right to demand salvation! We have no power within us that can hold on to life! Only God's love can bring us life, hope, and grace. Only God's mercy can bring us salvation. Only God's gift of Christ can awaken us from the death-slumber of sin. 

PRAYER:
Your love, mercy, and grace have saved me, dear Father. What can I do to praise you? You have shown your might, holiness, and majesty in redeeming me, dear God. What can I do to repay your grace? Your patience, perseverance, and faithfulness have touched my heart and brought me life. How can I ever find the words to say how much I love you? Thank you, dear Father, thank you for all you have done for me. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For by me thy days shall be multiplied, and the years of thy life shall be increased. Proverbs 9:11 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 3, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Let this mind be in you, which was also in Christ Jesus: Who, being in the form of God, thought it not robbery to be equal with God:  Philippians 2:5-6  (KJV)

What a glorious thought! What a lofty aspiration! What an incredible challenge! I am to have the same attitude as Jesus had. It's almost unthinkable. But just almost! You see, God calls us to this glorious, lofty, and unthinkable height because he calls us his children. He wants us to be humble and to be a servant just as Jesus was.

PRAYER:
Almighty and Eternal Father, thank you for your unfathomable grace displayed in Jesus. Help his attitude of service, obedience, and sacrifice to pervade my soul and to influence my daily life. In the name of Jesus, Lord of lords I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The hoary head [is] a crown of glory, [if] it be found in the way of righteousness.  Proverbs 16:31 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

_*July 4, 2012

Devotional:*_  As ye have therefore received Christ Jesus the Lord, [so] walk ye in him: Rooted and built up in him, and stablished in the faith, as ye have been taught, abounding therein with thanksgiving.  Colossians 2:6-7  (KJV)     Jesus is our center! He is the hub around which we turn. Rather than trying to add on to the truth of Jesus, we must learn to accept it and trust it in child-like faith. But that child-like faith must be nourished and grown. As Jesus remains our central focus and our hearts remain thankful to God for his grace, we will that our faith is strengthened and that Jesus is more real than ever.     

PRAYER:  Holy and Righteous God, please give me eyes to see evil and avoid it. Please give me wisdom to know deceptive and false teaching when it is placed before me. Empower me to live a thankful life of holiness so that I can live in Jesus to your honor and glory. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

_*Wisdom:*_  Even a child is known by his doings, whether his work [be] pure, and whether [it be] right.  Proverbs 20:11 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 5, 2012*

*Devotional:*
And the LORD God formed man [of] the dust of the ground, and breathed into his nostrils the breath of life; and man became a living soul.  
Genesis 2:7  (KJV)

We are God's creation. He fashioned and formed our original ancestors out of the dust of the ground. He molded each of us and created each of us in our mother's womb (Psalm 139:13-16). Like Adam, God fills us with his breath and blesses us with life. We are his workmanship, his artistry, made to experience life in all its fullness (John 10:10) and created to do his work in our world (Ephesians 2:10).

PRAYER:
Thank you for my life, dear God. Please don't let anyone, or anything, distract my heart from honoring you. Please do not let the evil one distort my sense of being your creation. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Let not mercy and truth forsake thee: bind them about thy neck; write them upon the table of thine heart: So shalt thou find favour and good understanding in the sight of God and man.  Proverbs 3:3-4 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 6, 2012*

*Devotional:*
For by grace are ye saved through faith; and that not of yourselves: [it is] the gift of God: Not of works, lest any man should boast.  Ephesians 2:8-9  (KJV)

As a child, I loved to receive gifts. In such a simple time of life, a gift meant I was loved. I didn't worry about the significance or hidden message in a gift. I wasn't concerned about the "strings attached" to the gift. It was just a gift -- a free expression of love I didn't deserve, given to me by someone who truly cared for me. Isn't it great to get to be God's child and receive his gift and know we can receive it as a child?!

PRAYER:
Thank you, generous Father, for the gift of grace, the gift of faith, the gift of salvation, and most of all, the gift of Jesus. I know I can never repay these gifts, but I look forward to saying "Thank you!" through my lifestyle now and I look forward to continuing to say "Thank you!" through all eternity. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Now therefore hearken unto me, O ye children: for blessed [are they that] keep my ways. Hear instruction, and be wise, and refuse it not.  Proverbs 8:32-33 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 7, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Woe to him that coveteth an evil covetousness to his house, that he may set his nest on high, that he may be delivered from the power of evil!  
Habakkuk 2:9  (KJV)

In our "dog eat dog" world, in our race to get to the top and leave all our rivals in a heap at the bottom, God tells us both "Whoa!" and "Woe!" He tells us to stop and realize that Kingdom values are different from worldly values -- that there is no success without service. He also warns us that he will bring us to ruin if we ignore his values by placing ourselves above the well-being of others or pursuing our own success at the cost of our ethics.

PRAYER:
Gracious, almighty, and righteous God, please strengthen me so that I can resist the temptation to exploit, cheat, and lie to get ahead. Dear Father, I truly want to be a person of integrity, character, and blessing. Please help me to see any duplicity in my own heart and to treat others graciously, just as you have so graciously treated me. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Honour the LORD with thy substance, and with the firstfruits of all thine increase: So shall thy barns be filled with plenty, and thy presses shall burst out with new wine.  Proverbs 3:9-10 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 9, 2012*

*Devotional:*
For we are his workmanship, created in Christ Jesus unto good works, which God hath before ordained that we should walk in them.  Ephesians 2:10  (KJV)

Did you know that God is an artisan? Even more importantly, did you know that you are one of his masterpieces? God has designed us to be beautifully useful for doing good things! So let's not let anyone, especially not the evil one, convince us that we are not worth anything to others or to God. His grace has made our lives canvases upon which he will provide the world more masterpiece works of his artistry! Let's live up to God's high opinion of us. 

PRAYER:
Thank you, dear Father, for knowing me and re-making me by your grace in Jesus. Use me to do your will and lead me to the appropriate people so that I can most effectively minister to them. In Jesus' grace-filled name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He that giveth unto the poor shall not lack: but he that hideth his eyes shall have many a curse.  Proverbs 28:27 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 10, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Discretion shall preserve thee, understanding shall keep thee:  Proverbs 2:11  (KJV)

My greatest mistakes have been made in haste, when I didn't allow a little prayer time to consider what I was going to do or say. While discretion and understanding are acquired through learning and experience, they are also a gift from God. But this gift doesn't come on demand. It comes from patiently seeking, trusting, and waiting on the Lord's guidance and from longing to live for him as a person of character. 

PRAYER:
Forgive me Father, for I fear that I am more often a "character" than I am a person of character. Forgive my selfish desire to play to the crowd. I confess that I sometimes try to be witty and popular, rather than being a person of discretion, understanding, and integrity. Help me please, dear LORD, to see through the temptation of haste and find your path to integrity. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A friend loveth at all times, and a brother is born for adversity.  Proverbs 17:17 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 11, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Be astonished, O ye heavens, at this, and be horribly afraid, be ye very desolate, saith the LORD. For my people have committed two evils; they have forsaken me the fountain of living waters, [and] hewed them out cisterns, broken cisterns, that can hold no water. Jeremiah 2:12-13  (KJV)

Where do you turn to have the thirst of your soul slaked? I firmly believe that many addictive habits and sins are the result of pursuing things to satisfy this thirst in our soul by some means other than seeking God. He is the only source of true and lasting refreshment, satisfaction, and fulfillment. Let's pursue God, knowing that only he can satisfy the desire of our souls.

PRAYER:
Thank you, O God, that you care that my soul thirsts with superhuman thirst. Thank you for providing your Living Water through the Holy Spirit to satisfy this longing deep within my soul. Help me see the deceptiveness of every false source of satisfaction so that I can find my thirst properly and fully satisfied in you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Hearken unto thy father that begat thee, and despise not thy mother when she is old.  Proverbs 23:22 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 12, 2012*

*Devotional:*
And rend your heart, and not your garments, and turn unto the LORD your God: for he [is] gracious and merciful, slow to anger, and of great kindness, and repenteth him of the evil.  Joel 2:13  (KJV)

One of the most amazing things about our God is that he is so gracious and compassionate. This is true even when we've "blown it big time." In fact, when we sin, he longs to forgive and cleanse, not condemn and punish. His grace rushes to greet our genuine heartbreak and heart-change with forgiveness, cleansing, and redemption.

PRAYER:
Dear Father, when I sin, please help me see my sin as you do. Help my heart break over my sin when I've rebelled against you. I don't want to ever become callused or cold to your grace. I want to always appreciate the great cost you paid to redeem, to forgive, and to cleanse me with you grace. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Commit thy works unto the LORD, and thy thoughts shall be established.  Proverbs 16:3 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 13, 2012*

*Devotional:*
For the earth shall be filled with the knowledge of the glory of the LORD, as the waters cover the sea.  Habakkuk 2:14  (KJV)

What a glorious day when this promise is fully realized! Let's make every effort and commit ourselves to the task of making our glorious God known to every nation, tribe, language, and people.

PRAYER:
Almighty God, please lead me to someone who needs to know your salvation. Please bless your servants all around the world as they share your message with others. Please give them success and hasten the day when this glorious promise becomes fully realized. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
[Every man] shall kiss [his] lips that giveth a right answer.  Proverbs 24:26 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

_*July 14, 2012

Devotional:*_  Do all things without murmurings and disputings:  Philippians 2:14-15  (KJV)     We shouldn't be surprised that unbelievers around us have a different set of values than we do. After all, a star isn't surprised to find that it shines in the great expanse of darkness surrounding it. You see, a star and a disciple of Jesus share one basic purpose: shining our light in the darkness, no matter how great that darkness!     

PRAYER:  Holy and righteous LORD, I can only anticipate the day I see your glory and stand in your presence. Please give me the courage and integrity to be a light to those around me overwhelmed by the darkness. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.        _*

Wisdom:*_  Trust in the LORD with all thine heart; and lean not unto thine own understanding. In all thy ways acknowledge him, and he shall direct thy paths.  Proverbs 3:5-6 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 16, 2012*

*Devotional:*
For the LORD, the God of Israel, saith that he hateth putting away: for [one] covereth violence with his garment, saith the LORD of hosts: therefore take heed to your spirit, that ye deal not treacherously.  Malachi 2:16  (KJV)

In a throw-away world, God wants us to know that he hates it when we throw away people. Let's call each other to God's standard, to God's holiness. Let's not let our spirits be corrupted by selfishness and resentment. Let's not break faith with God by treating those closest to us with contempt. And in a world where people get broken by divorce, let's go find them, include them, and bring them home to God's family for healing.

PRAYER:
Almighty God, please make our words strong, our commitments lasting, and our lives faithful to the promises we make to you and to each other. Thank you for the great example of so many of your people who have had incredibly strong marriages. Bless me and my house with a legacy of faithfulness that lasts for generations to come. In addition, dear Father, please use me to bring home to you those who have been broken and disheartened in marriages that failed. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A man's heart deviseth his way: but the LORD directeth his steps.  Proverbs 16:9 (KJV)


----------



## Butterfly08

baddison said:


> _*July 14, 2012
> 
> Devotional:*_  Do all things without murmurings and disputings:  Philippians 2:14-15  (KJV)     We shouldn't be surprised that unbelievers around us have a different set of values than we do. After all, a star isn't surprised to find that it shines in the great expanse of darkness surrounding it. You see, a star and a disciple of Jesus share one basic purpose: shining our light in the darkness, no matter how great that darkness!
> 
> PRAYER:  Holy and righteous LORD, I can only anticipate the day I see your glory and stand in your presence. Please give me the courage and integrity to be a light to those around me overwhelmed by the darkness. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.        _*
> 
> Wisdom:*_  Trust in the LORD with all thine heart; and lean not unto thine own understanding. In all thy ways acknowledge him, and he shall direct thy paths.  Proverbs 3:5-6 (KJV)



Love this one, very timely.


----------



## baddison

*July 17, 2012*

*Devotional:*
And the loftiness of man shall be bowed down, and the haughtiness of men shall be made low: and the LORD alone shall be exalted in that day. And the idols he shall utterly abolish.  Isaiah 2:17-18  (KJV)

Sometimes when we get "too big for our britches," we find ourselves humbled by a natural disaster, world war, incurable disease, economic depression, or widespread social disorder. Our arrogance can be a predictor of our own impending disasters. Is there a general principle of our universe at work here? ("Pride goes before a fall.") Or is this the active discipline of God at work? I guess the answer is "Yes!" to both of these questions. Both God and his world remind us that there is so much about our lives we can't control. This passage, however, goes beyond the general principles and it promises an ultimate day when human arrogance will be eliminated and all false gods disappear. On that day, God's children will rejoice and be glad! Until then, let's walk humbly with our God.

PRAYER:
Dear Father in heaven, please humble me gently. I don't want to lose my keen sense of your presence by becoming too full of myself. Neither do I want to bring disaster upon myself or those I love. Give me an undivided heart of devotion to you out of appreciation for your grace. In the name of the Lord Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A good [man] leaveth an inheritance to his children's children: and the wealth of the sinner [is] laid up for the just.  Proverbs 13:22 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 18, 2012*

*Devotional:*
And the LORD God said, [It is] not good that the man should be alone; I will make him an help meet for him.  Genesis 2:18  (KJV)

Two powerful principles are presented here. First, God looks out for us and blesses us with what we need most. Second, God made us for relationship: relationship with him and with a life partner. Yes, Matthew 19 and 1 Corinthians 7 both emphasize that some are gifted to be single, but most of us are made to be complete with another. Marriage and a marriage partner are a gift from God. Let's live like they are!

PRAYER:
Holy God, I want to thank you for looking out for my needs. So many times I ask you for what I want, not what I need. Thank you for doing what is best for me and not what I want! Now, dear Father, please help me treat the significant people in my life as gifts from you. In the name of Jesus, your ultimate gift, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He that covereth a transgression seeketh love; but he that repeateth a matter separateth [very] friends.  Proverbs 17:9 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 19, 2012*

*Devotional:*
And I will betroth thee unto me for ever; yea, I will betroth thee unto me in righteousness, and in judgment, and in lovingkindness, and in mercies. I will even betroth thee unto me in faithfulness: and thou shalt know the LORD.  Hosea 2:19-20  (KJV)

God longed for Israel to be faithful to him.  Despite the unfaithfulness in the past, God offered his people forgiveness and hope that they could be restored to relationship with him again. If God was willing to pay such an incredibly high price to do this, shouldn't we do the same with each other?  But, let's go one step further; let's be faithful to each other and to God in the first place!

PRAYER:
Dear Heavenly Father, God of compassion, please give me a more forgiving and sensitive heart. In addition, dear Father, please give me a faithful heart that will not stray from the pledges and vows I have made to you and to others. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A man [that hath] friends must shew himself friendly: and there is a friend [that] sticketh closer than a brother.  Proverbs 18:24 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 20, 2012*

*Devotional:*
I am crucified with Christ: nevertheless I live; yet not I, but Christ liveth in me: and the life which I now live in the flesh I live by the faith of the Son of God, who loved me, and gave himself for me.  Galatians 2:20  (KJV)

We are dead, but more alive than ever before. We are crucified and humiliated, yet glorified as never before. You see, Christ lives in us. He works through us to bless others. So the life we live now in our limited bodies is not limited -- it is the work of Christ. The life we live now is lived by faith in the one and only Savior, who has shown his love by giving himself to redeem us.

PRAYER:
Almighty and Holy God, thank you for sharing your life and power with me and through me.  Thank you for joining my life to Christ. Thank you for joining Christ to my life!  May his love, grace, and power be seen in my actions and character.  In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A soft answer turneth away wrath: but grievous words stir up anger.  Proverbs 15:1 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 21, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Fear not, O land; be glad and rejoice: for the LORD will do great things.  Joel 2:21  (KJV)

This reassurance from God is given to a people facing desperate times, which were brought on by God to lead them to repent. Their land lies desolate and decimated from drought, plagues, and poor harvests. God, however, is now promising to bless them if they will return to him with all their hearts. The LORD, the covenant God of Israel, will do great things to bring his people to deliverance through their repentance and his gracious power. The land can rejoice and be glad. So should his people! So should we! Because of Jesus, we know that "the LORD has done great things" for us!

PRAYER:
Dear Heavenly Father, thank you for your incredible work in our world. Thank you for your incredible work in my little part of that world. Thank you for your deliverance in Jesus. Thank you for the victory over death. Thank you for the incredible outpouring of your grace and mercy. Thank you for the gift of your Holy Spirit. Thank you for the Scriptures which your Spirit inspired and uses to teach us. Thank you for a family of friends in your Church. Thank you ... in Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A good [man] obtaineth favour of the LORD: but a man of wicked devices will he condemn.  Proverbs 12:2 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 23, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Cease ye from man, whose breath [is] in his nostrils: for wherein is he to be accounted of?  Isaiah 2:22  (KJV)

God will humble the arrogant. He has a day designated to do this. But, until that day dawns, God's Kingdom people must live knowing that even the apparently powerful but ungodly will be brought to ruin. We shouldn't trust in human power; it can evaporate like dew in the morning sunshine. Human power is limited by death. When the breath of a tyrant is gone, so is his power. Once the life of an evil person is over, all that is left is the evil. Our trust must be in Yahweh Sabbaoth, the Lord God of heaven's armies. Anything else is a dim, small, and distorted reflection of the real thing.

PRAYER:
Abba Father, forgive me for those times that I have relied on my own savvy, my own wits, and my own insight to life. Forgive me for not trusting in your deliverance and for relying on underhanded ways and improper partners. Please cleanse me and create in me a pure heart and an unquenchable passion for you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
But the path of the just [is] as the shining light, that shineth more and more unto the perfect day.  Proverbs 4:18 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 24, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Him, being delivered by the determinate counsel and foreknowledge of God, ye have taken, and by wicked hands have crucified and slain:  Acts 2:23  (KJV)

When we think of the Cross, two words we must never associate with it are the words "tragic accident." Peter makes very clear that two separate streams of power converged at the cross. Evil had its way and brought the Son of God to the Cross. God had his plan and he allowed the cross to happen to redeem us. The Cross was no accident. What hell had intended as our ultimate defeat, God used to bring us redemption and triumph. The best and worst of all things collided. Of course the Cross wasn't the ultimate answer in this battle; the empty tomb and the resurrected Lord are. We are the victorious recipients of this grace, paid at such an agonizing cost, administered in such a cruel manner by our greatest adversary, and secured by Jesus' triumph over the grave.

PRAYER:
Holy God, thank you for having a plan in place that insures that my sins can be forgiven and my future with you is secured. Thank you for paying the price for that plan to work. Thank you for triumphing over the wickedness of hell and the work of evil people. I love you so much for all you are and all you have done for me. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
So [shall] the knowledge of wisdom [be] unto thy soul: when thou hast found [it], then there shall be a reward, and thy expectation shall not be cut off.  Proverbs 24:14 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 25, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Therefore shall a man leave his father and his mother, and shall cleave unto his wife: and they shall be one flesh.  Genesis 2:24  (KJV)

We are different! God makes us male and female so we can be complements of each other. Each is made in God's image. God's intention is that a husband and wife find their primary human relationship with the other. They still honor their parents, but their home is with each other. Their two lives become one. In this context of lifetime security, they share in the intimate knowledge of each other sexually -- becoming "one flesh." This relationship is to be enjoyed (Proverbs 5), protected (1 Thessalonians 4:3-8), and celebrated (Song of Solomon) for life (Matthew 19:6). 

PRAYER:
Holy and Almighty Father, please bless me with strength to live with integrity and purity in today's sexually charged world. Please use your Spirit and your Word to instruct, correct, and convict me as I seek to discover your truth for my relationships and celebrate your will for my sexuality. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He that hath a bountiful eye shall be blessed; for he giveth of his bread to the poor.  Proverbs 22:9 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 26, 2012*

*Devotional:*
But Jesus did not commit himself unto them, because he knew all [men], And needed not that any should testify of man: for he knew what was in man.  
John 2:24-25  (KJV)

If we've spent a bunch of time reading the Gospels (Matthew, Mark, Luke, & John in the New Testament), we probably have already come to the conclusion stated in our verses. So, if we want to know how to better live as a person, the place to start is Jesus. We need to follow his example and follow his teachings. It is not an easy path, but it is an authentic and transformational journey. As we learn that we can trust him because he knows us, we see our lives take on a greater depth and richer meaning.

PRAYER:
Thank you, Father, for sending your Son to show me how to live and to teach me your truth. In the name of your precious Son, Jesus, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He that walketh with wise [men] shall be wise: but a companion of fools shall be destroyed.  Proverbs 13:20 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 27, 2012*

*Devotional:*
For as the body without the spirit is dead, so faith without works is dead also.  James 2:26  (KJV)

By this definition, a whole lot of people claiming to be believers are really spiritual corpses. For faith to be real, it must express itself in service. Faith not only moves mountains; it moves believers to act in ways that honor God and bless others, demonstrating their thankfulness for God's incredible grace. 

PRAYER:
Holy and Faithful Father, please forgive me for the times I've been lazy in my spiritual walk. Help me see the many opportunities for service you give to me each day, and then empower me to act in those opportunities in ways that bless others. In Jesus' holy name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
I have taught thee in the way of wisdom; I have led thee in right paths.  Proverbs 4:11 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 28, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Daniel answered in the presence of the king, and said, The secret which the king hath demanded cannot the wise [men], the astrologers, the magicians, the soothsayers, shew unto the king; But there is a God in heaven that revealeth secrets, and maketh known to the king Nebuchadnezzar what shall be in the latter days. Thy dream, and the visions of thy head upon thy bed, are these;  Daniel 2:27-28  (KJV)

What is the bedrock of your faith in uncertain times? Who knows where all the upheaval, tumult, and uncertainty are truly heading?
In whom can you find the solution to your most perplexing problems? For Daniel and his friends, there was one solid and true answer:
the Lord God of Israel. It wasn't in the so-called wise teachers of the day. It wasn't in the religions of the East. It wasn't in the super-spiritualists. It was in God alone.

PRAYER:
Dear Father, you are the One True and Living God! There is no one or no thing that can compare to you in splendor, righteousness, and majesty. To you, Father, belongs all praise, honor, and glory. I trust you to lead my life and guide me into the understanding I need to do your will. In the name of the Lord Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He that walketh uprightly walketh surely: but he that perverteth his ways shall be known.  Proverbs 10:9 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 30, 2012*

*Devotional:*
But where [are] thy gods that thou hast made thee? let them arise, if they can save thee in the time of thy trouble: for [according to] the number of thy cities are thy gods, O Judah.  Jeremiah 2:28  (KJV)

Let's focus on one simple concept today. Based on the allocation of our time, interest, lifestyle, expenditures of money, and speech, who or what is our god? Is it the Lord God?

PRAYER:
I am convicted, dear Heavenly Father, of how many false gods crowd into my world and seek my attention. Please bless me and empower me with an undivided heart. I want my heart to be free from anything false that might distort or diminish my loyalty to you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Iron sharpeneth iron; so a man sharpeneth the countenance of his friend.  Proverbs 27:17 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*July 31, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Lord, now lettest thou thy servant depart in peace, according to thy word: For mine eyes have seen thy salvation,  Luke 2:29-30  (KJV)

Old Simeon uttered these words when he saw the Christ child. This is our goal as well. While we cannot physically see Jesus who is our salvation and hold him in our arms as Simeon did, we can see him through Scripture, worship, ministry, evangelism, and the work of the Holy Spirit. Let's make it our aim to honor God as the only true God and to following Jesus as our Lord.

PRAYER:
Righteous Father, please help me to know Jesus better, to be formed more perfectly into his image, and to live with his character. Please, dear God, I want to be like Christ in my character and conduct. I want to be a genuine disciple and become more and more like my great Teacher everyday. It is in his name, Jesus Christ, that I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A righteous [man] hateth lying: but a wicked [man] is loathsome, and cometh to shame.  Proverbs 13:5 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 1, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Behold, what manner of love the Father hath bestowed upon us, that we should be called the sons of God: therefore the world knoweth us not, because it knew him not.  1 John 3:1  (KJV)

Some gifts are too precious for words and too wonderful to fully appreciate. The greatest of these gifts is that we are God's children! We have been adopted into the Father's family! Jesus claims us as his younger siblings! Even though the world may not acknowledge this, that condition doesn't make it any less true. After all, the world didn't recognize its Creator when he became flesh and lived among the people he had made. God's Word, however, still proclaims the truth; we ARE the children of God! 

PRAYER:
Thank you, dear Heavenly Father, for the incredible blessing of being your child. I know that I haven't begun to understand all the glorious things this gift means. However, dear Father, I look forward to what I can learn now about what it means, and I joyously anticipate the day when I can see you face to face and fully know the meaning of this joy. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Through wisdom is an house builded; and by understanding it is established: And by knowledge shall the chambers be filled with all precious and pleasant riches.  Proverbs 24:3-4 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 2, 2012*

*Devotional:*
In those days came John the Baptist, preaching in the wilderness of Judaea, And saying, Repent ye: for the kingdom of heaven is at hand.  Matthew 3:1-2  (KJV)

These words sound strange in a world that is afraid to tell the truth about sin, wickedness, and evil. Yet every lost person desperately needs to repent -- to change his or her heart and life, seek after God, and live for Jesus as Lord. Yes, salvation is given to us by God's incredible grace. On the other hand, grace that leaves us unchanged is not true grace. Grace not only forgives us through Jesus' sacrificial death on the Cross, but it also liberates us from the empty and destructive life without God and his guidance.

PRAYER:
Forgive me, dear Heavenly Father, for my sin. I want to turn my heart to you and live my life according to your will and for your glory. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Faithful [are] the wounds of a friend; but the kisses of an enemy [are] deceitful.  Proverbs 27:6 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 3, 2012*

*Devotional:*
For ye are yet carnal: for whereas [there is] among you envying, and strife, and divisions, are ye not carnal, and walk as men?  1 Corinthians 3:3  (KJV)

The Corinthians boasted in their wisdom, giftedness, and tolerance. But, no matter how gifted a church, no matter how full of earthly wisdom, no matter how tolerant, if the people of that church are caught up in petty arguments, cliquishness and ugly quarrels, they are immature. Rather than being a place where Christ is known and shown, it is just another gathering of human foibles.

PRAYER:
Holy and Righteous Father, please convict me of my sins, especially the ones I ignore or do not see. Help me see my weaknesses. Bless me as I seek to overcome my sinfulness and weakness with the help of your Spirit. In addition, dear Father, humble me gently and call me to repentance when I am jealous, quarrelsome, cliquish, or petty. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
If thine enemy be hungry, give him bread to eat; and if he be thirsty, give him water to drink:  Proverbs 25:21 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 4, 2012*

*Devotional:*
When Christ, [who is] our life, shall appear, then shall ye also appear with him in glory.  Colossians 3:4  (KJV)

Today, my world is beautiful -- great weather, wonderful church, loving spouse, great kids, and blessed with all I truly need. But this will change. Life is bound up with mortality. Love is connected with imperfect people. Separation by geographical distance, disagreement, and death are bound to happen to a certain extent. The incredible blessing I have in Christ, however, is that my true and lasting life is hidden with Christ in God. So while things may be good in my life now, they're always vulnerable to being touched by mortality. When Christ comes, they will be gloriously perfect and unstained by evil, death, or decay. Now that's good news!

PRAYER: 
Holy and Righteous God, thank you so much for your overwhelming and generous grace that saved me from sin. Thank you for Jesus, whose resurrection from the dead insures my resurrection to life with you, and the resurrection reunion that I will have with all those who belong to you. Until that day when I get to praise you face to face, please receive my thanks and praise in Jesus' name.
Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The righteousness of the perfect shall direct his way: but the wicked shall fall by his own wickedness.  Proverbs 11:5 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 6, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Trust in the LORD with all thine heart; and lean not unto thine own understanding. In all thy ways acknowledge him, and he shall direct thy paths.  
Proverbs 3:5-6  (KJV)

What do you use for your life's compass? No matter how insightful, wise, experienced, or knowledgeable we may be, only God can guide our steps properly. God asks us to trust him and his wisdom even when we can't immediately see the rationale behind it. He wants us to recognize his presence, guidance, and grace in all we do. As we trust and as we acknowledge his presence, we suddenly realize that our paths are a lot straighter and our destinations are a lot a closer.

PRAYER:
Abba Father, please give me courage to not lean on my own understanding. I know my thinking can be flawed and what I intend for good can blow up in my face. Please bless me with wisdom and insight as I seek to live for you in today's confusing and immoral world. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
When a man's ways please the LORD, he maketh even his enemies to be at peace with him.  Proverbs 16:7 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 7, 2012*

*Devotional:*
And when the woman saw that the tree [was] good for food, and that it [was] pleasant to the eyes, and a tree to be desired to make [one] wise, she took of the fruit thereof, and did eat, and gave also unto her husband with her; and he did eat.  Genesis 3:6  (KJV)

Ouch! We've known the way of sin for thousands of years. Yet we sometimes still follow the same path. We're lured by something pleasing to our eyes. We pause for closer inspection of it, allowing ourselves to be caught up in its desirability. We dabble in it and play with it. We then participate in the sin. Finally, we involve others in sin. You'd think we would have learned the pattern and would have stopped by now. So with the help of the Holy Spirit, why don't we start trying to do just that?

PRAYER:
Father, please forgive me for my rebellious and sinful heart. I want to live wholly for you. I don't want to be captured by the allure of sin or tempted by worldly passions, but I do want to passionately live a godly life for your glory. In Jesus' mighty name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A gracious woman retaineth honour: and strong [men] retain riches.  Proverbs 11:16 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 8, 2012*

*Devotional:*
But what things were gain to me, those I counted loss for Christ. Yea doubtless, and I count all things [but] loss for the excellency of the knowledge of Christ Jesus my Lord: for whom I have suffered the loss of all things, and do count them [but] dung, that I may win Christ,  Philippians 3:7-8  (KJV)

Paul had accomplished great things in his spiritual life before he became a Christian. His devotion to God and to the Word of God was legendary. But he counted his past accomplishments as garbage, compared to knowing Christ and the grace he had received. What he found in Jesus was salvation, not just salvation from sin and death, but salvation to a life of grace and power.

PRAYER:
Almighty and Faithful Father, thank you for your grace that rescued me from legalism, pride, arrogance, sin, and despair. Thank you for the perfection you have given me in Jesus. Please use me to help others come to know your grace more fully. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He that hath pity upon the poor lendeth unto the LORD; and that which he hath given will he pay him again.  Proverbs 19:17 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 9, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Salvation [belongeth] unto the LORD: thy blessing [is] upon thy people. Selah.  Psalm 3:8  (KJV)

God is The Great Deliverer! That's his chosen expertise. Whether it was delivering the Israelites through the Red Sea from Pharaoh's army ages ago, or it is rescuing a sinner from sin and death through Christ today, our God is The Great Deliverer! So let's use today to repeatedly pray for people who need God's deliverance from sin, death, disease, family conflict, addiction, financial concerns, legal matters, mental illness, abuse, and temptation. 

PRAYER:
Holy and Righteous Father, please deliver the friends who are on my heart, and whose names I place before you now. Please release them from their bondage and deliver them into a time of blessing, comfort, and assurance of your abiding presence. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The merciful man doeth good to his own soul: but [he that is] cruel troubleth his own flesh.  Proverbs 11:17 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 10, 2012*

*Devotional:*
What then? are we better [than they]? No, in no wise: for we have before proved both Jews and Gentiles, that they are all under sin; As it is written, There is none righteous, no, not one:  Romans 3:9-10  (KJV)

Paul is driving home the point in Romans 3 that none of us can even approximate the perfection and holiness of God. So how do we get there? How do we escape the stranglehold of sin? God's answer is Jesus! I believe that must be our answer, too!

PRAYER:
Holy and Righteous God, I acknowledge before you the sinfulness in my life. Please bless and empower me to live as your victorious child. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He that oppresseth the poor reproacheth his Maker: but he that honoureth him hath mercy on the poor.  Proverbs 14:31 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 11, 2012*

*Devotional:*
For as many as are of the works of the law are under the curse: for it is written, Cursed [is] every one that continueth not in all things which are written in the book of the law to do them. But that no man is justified by the law in the sight of God, [it is] evident: for, The just shall live by faith.  Galatians 3:10-11  (KJV)

Thankfully, God provided us the Sacrifice that makes us righteous and pays for our sins, because none of us keeps God's Law perfectly. In his boundless grace, God sent Jesus to do what we cannot do: live a perfect life and offer himself as the perfect sacrifice for our sins. We don't have to live under law trying to earn our perfection and God's acceptance. Instead, we live "by faith," trusting that God will look at us through Christ's perfection and not our imperfection, judge us based on Jesus' holiness and not our transgressions, and view us through the Son's righteousness and not our unrighteousness. In this way, we fulfill the righteousness requirements of the Law, without having to be bound to the "curse of the law." 

PRAYER:
Almighty and Most Holy God, thank you for your plan of grace that has brought me back from sin and death, and given me a way to live victoriously for you. Thank you, dear Father, for Jesus and his awesome and holy life, and his generous and loving sacrifice for my sins. May the words I say, and the way I live, show that your grace has captured my heart and that true faith in Jesus has changed my life. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Give [instruction] to a wise [man], and he will be yet wiser: teach a just [man], and he will increase in learning.  Proverbs 9:9 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 13, 2012*

*Devotional:*
For other foundation can no man lay than that is laid, which is Jesus Christ.  1 Corinthians 3:11  (KJV)

There is only one foundation on which the Church and the Christian life can be built. That foundation is Jesus Christ (cf. 1 Peter 2:4-7; Ephesians 2:20). He is the one whom God sent to save us (John 3:16). He is the "way, the truth, and the life," the only way to God (John 14:6). The Lord Jesus Christ is the name above all names, the name at which every knee will bow (Philippians 2:5-11). His is the only name by which we must be saved (Acts 4:12). Let's take time today to specifically honor Jesus as Lord with our hearts, our words, and our actions.

PRAYER:
Lord Jesus, your name is above every other name that has ever been named. Your glory extends back beyond creation and will endure after the light from every sun has been extinguished. Your sacrificial love that saved me is awesome and beyond compare. Please receive my heartfelt adoration and praise. To you belong all glory, majesty, power, and grace for what you have done to save me and what you will one day do to bring me home to you! Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The simple believeth every word: but the prudent [man] looketh well to his going. A wise [man] feareth, and departeth from evil: but the fool rageth, and is confident.  Proverbs 14:15-16 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 14, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Put on therefore, as the elect of God, holy and beloved, bowels of mercies, kindness, humbleness of mind, meekness, longsuffering;  Colossians 3:12  (KJV)

What an incredible thought! We are dearly loved as God's chosen and holy children. No wonder God calls us to a lifestyle of compassion, kindness, humility, gentleness, and patience! Think of how often our Father needs to use these qualities with us! How can we not share with others what God so abundantly shares with us?

PRAYER:
Father in heaven, thank you for valuing me so highly. While I know some of the ways I fall short of what you want me to be, and many reasons why you might not want to choose me as your beloved and holy child, I thank you that you love me so richly and value me so highly! Please work powerfully in me through your Holy Spirit to make me more like you, not for my glory, but for yours. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The just [man] walketh in his integrity: his children [are] blessed after him.  Proverbs 20:7 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 15, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Christ hath redeemed us from the curse of the law, being made a curse for us: for it is written, Cursed [is] every one that hangeth on a tree:  Galatians 3:13  (KJV)

Cursed! Not just in the sense that he was mocked and his detractors cursed at him, but in the sense that he received the curse of death because of our sin. He did what was hideous and scandalous; he died on a Cross -- hung to a tree in front of a jeering mob, executed like sub-human scum. But the beauty of his shame and disgrace is that God made it our redemption. Jesus' ridicule and curse bought us freedom from the curse of our own sins. Praise God! Praise Jesus! 

PRAYER:
Almighty Father, I can't even pretend to fathom your ways and why you would require of yourself such a horrific sacrifice to redeem me. Precious Savior, I can't imagine what it was like to hang before a mob carrying the sin of the whole world. All I can do is ask the Holy Spirit to make my thoughts and words convey the gratitude of my heart as he intercedes for me now. Thank you! Praise you! May my life truly honor you! In the mighty name of Jesus, I praise. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The rod and reproof give wisdom: but a child left [to himself] bringeth his mother to shame.  Proverbs 29:15 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 16, 2012*

*Devotional:*
And he ordained twelve, that they should be with him, and that he might send them forth to preach,  Mark 3:14  (KJV)

While there are many intriguing and fascinating thoughts in this short sentence, the one phrase that touches my heart is this one: "... that they might be with him ...." This reminds me of that great passage in Acts 4:13: "[T]hey recognized that they had been with Jesus." Now I know that we can't "be with" Jesus in the same way the twelve apostles were. But, we do have the four Gospels that tell his story. When was the last time you sat down and read one straight through? When was the last time you read a Gospel and asked Jesus to make Himself and His will known you? Why not spend some time being with Jesus this week! 

PRAYER:
Holy Father, thank you for the Scriptures. Thank you especially for the Gospels that tell the story of your Son. Please forgive me for not spending more time getting to know him better. As I recommit myself to seek after your Son, please bless me with a genuine sense of his presence and a clearer knowledge of his will. In Jesus' holy name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Children's children [are] the crown of old men; and the glory of children [are] their fathers.  Proverbs 17:6 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 17, 2012*

*Devotional:*
And I will put enmity between thee and the woman, and between thy seed and her seed; it shall bruise thy head, and thou shalt bruise his heel.  Genesis 3:15  (KJV)

This is God's curse upon the serpent who tempted Eve and Adam to sin. Satan is the personality behind the serpent. Even in this curse, even in the recognition of a struggle between the woman's offspring and Satan, God embeds his promise for our better future. In Jesus, that future comes! Satan appears to win the battle at the Cross, but the passage of three days changes everything. Jesus' triumph over death leaves him with only a "bruised heel," but leaves Satan powerless to make death the final word. The Evil One's best plans and greatest power lie crushed at the doorway of Jesus' empty tomb!

PRAYER:
Thank you, dear Father, for taking the stinger out of death and establishing an assured hope for my future. Not only do I believe that Jesus rose from the dead, but I also believe you will also raise me up and bless me with life forever in your presence. For this enduring victory, I praise you in Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The discretion of a man deferreth his anger; and [it is] his glory to pass over a transgression.  Proverbs 19:11 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 18, 2012*

*Devotional:*
For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life. For God sent not his Son into the world to condemn the world; but that the world through him might be saved.  John 3:16-17  (KJV)

Jesus came to save the world. Jesus came to save you. Jesus came to save me. Why? Because of the Father's love! 

PRAYER:
Holy and Righteous Father, thank you for your love. I know I didn't earn it or deserve it, but thank you. Until the day I see you face to face and express my appreciation and my praise, please know my heartfelt gratitude and my deep and abiding joy because of your plan, your Son, and your salvation. I thank you in Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
In all labour there is profit: but the talk of the lips [tendeth] only to penury.  Proverbs 14:23 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 20, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Brethren, be followers together of me, and mark them which walk so as ye have us for an ensample.  Philippians 3:17  (KJV)

"I would rather see a sermon any day, than hear one." I'm not distressed because people want to "see a sermon," but because so many of us don't "practice what we preach." As leaders -- whether as friends, parents, or in positions of authority -- our primary tool of influence is our life of character (or lack of it). Do you practice what you "preach"? All of us who seek to influence others redemptively, MUST! Why? Because most folks need to both hear and see the message before it becomes a part of them.

PRAYER:
Lord God Almighty, please forgive me, equip me, and make me fit for your service. Please help me, dear Father, as I try to live a life worth imitating and to lead others to Jesus. I know I can't do either of those without your power and grace transforming my life. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He that loveth pureness of heart, [for] the grace of his lips the king [shall be] his friend.  Proverbs 22:11 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 21, 2012*

*Devotional:*
But we all, with open face beholding as in a glass the glory of the Lord, are changed into the same image from glory to glory, [even] as by the Spirit of the Lord.  2 Corinthians 3:18  (KJV)

"Transformed ... with ever-increasing glory." In other words, it's an ongoing process, but with the continual help of the Spirit, we're going to arrive at our goal -- to be like Jesus! The point is not to give up on our journey. Let's keep looking to Jesus and keep trusting that the Holy Spirit is doing God's work in us, making us more and more like Jesus each day.

PRAYER:
Father, please forgive me for the times when I've let my faith grow complacent and I've lost my focus on Jesus. Please bless me as I try to be more intentional in my plans, especially my spiritual maturity. Please make me more like Jesus each day. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
But whoso hearkeneth unto me shall dwell safely, and shall be quiet from fear of evil. Proverbs 1:33 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 22, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Repent ye therefore, and be converted, that your sins may be blotted out, when the times of refreshing shall come from the presence of the Lord; And he shall send Jesus Christ, which before was preached unto you:  Acts 3:19-20  (KJV)

When was the last time that you caught yourself straying from a passionate walk with the Lord? Refreshing times come when we change our hearts and lives to live for God and with God in our everyday lives! In fact, Jesus has told us that he will reveal himself to us as we live obediently for him (see John 14:15-21). His home will be in us until he returns for us and we get to enjoy the ultimate refreshment -- going home to be with him forever. 

PRAYER:
Abba Father, I am consciously turning my life over to you today. I ask for your forgiveness for any sin that I have committed. Please refresh me through a deeper awareness of Jesus' lordship and presence in my life today. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A wholesome tongue [is] a tree of life: but perverseness therein [is] a breach in the spirit.  Proverbs 15:4 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 23, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Now unto him that is able to do exceeding abundantly above all that we ask or think, according to the power that worketh in us, Unto him [be] glory in the church by Christ Jesus throughout all ages, world without end. Amen.  Ephesians 3:20-21  (KJV)

We have far greater power than we often realize. That incredible power is at work within us (see Ephesians 1:18-19). This promise of power, however, is tied to two opportunities God gives us daily. First, it is based on actively asking for God to do great things based upon a holy charged imagination. Second, it is based on our living to bring God glory. So let's ask, imagine, and give God glory; then let's praise him for doing far greater things than what we ask or even imagine!

PRAYER:
Dear Father in heaven, forgive me for my pedestrian dreams, my selfish prayers, and my short-sighted goals. Awaken my heart to your will and open my eyes to your plans by the power of your Holy Spirit. As you do this, dear Father, please do it to your glory and praise. In Jesus' name I ask this. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A word fitly spoken [is like] apples of gold in pictures of silver.  Proverbs 25:11 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 24, 2012*

*Devotional:*
But now the righteousness of God without the law is manifested, being witnessed by the law and the prophets; Even the righteousness of God [which is] by faith of Jesus Christ unto all and upon all them that believe: for there is no difference:  Romans 3:21-22  (KJV)

The Old Testament looks forward to a new time, a time when law is not the basis of righteousness. The Law and Prophets testify to this time. This righteousness comes from God and is built on the sacrificial work of Jesus who liberates us from law and brings us God's grace. The real issue for us is trust -- many today confuse believing with simply thinking something in one's head, while the Bible sees belief as something that involves our heart and changes our behavior. So what is the basis on which you are building your life today? What is the measure of your righteousness? On what is your security tied? Thank God we can trust our life, our future, and our salvation to Jesus Christ and not to law-keeping.

PRAYER:
Precious Father, thank you so much for providing me with a Savior in Jesus. Thank you for declaring me righteous through the sacrifice of your Son. Please help me as I entrust my life and salvation to Jesus so that his life and character can be exemplified in the way that I live. In Jesus' holy name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Without counsel purposes are disappointed: but in the multitude of counsellors they are established.  Proverbs 15:22 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 25, 2012*

*Devotional:*
And the Holy Ghost descended in a bodily shape like a dove upon him, and a voice came from heaven, which said, Thou art my beloved Son; in thee I am well pleased.  Luke 3:22  (KJV)

God spoke these wonderful words to his Son when Jesus was baptized. God feels the same about us when we follow our Savior's example and are baptized, too! Jesus pours out his Spirit on us (Titus 3:4-7) guaranteeing that we are God's children (cf. Ephesians 1:13-14). No matter what Satan may do to make us doubt it (cf. Luke 4:3), we can confidently know that we are God's beloved children, with whom he is well pleased! Because of the Spirit, we can call God our Abba Father (Galatians 4:6) knowing that the Spirit intercedes for us making even our inexpressible thoughts known to our Father (Romans 8:26-27).

PRAYER:
Abba Father, I thank you for making me your child and making me an heir of your gracious inheritance. Please give me confidence to withstand the lies of Satan who tries to make me doubt my relationship with you. Thank you for your Spirit who helps even now by interceding for me as I pray. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Righteous lips [are] the delight of kings; and they love him that speaketh right.  Proverbs 16:13 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 27, 2012*

*Devotional:*
For all have sinned, and come short of the glory of God; Being justified freely by his grace through the redemption that is in Christ Jesus:
Romans 3:23-24  (KJV)

No matter how hard we try, how good we are, and how much we work, we can never measure up to the only standard that matters -- the glory of Almighty God. Thankfully, God doesn't require us to pretend to be what we are not -- perfect, spotless, and holy. Instead, God makes us to be these (cf. Colossians 1:21-23) by grace, through the gift of his Son who purchased our pardon and gave us his righteousness (2 Corinthians 5:21). Praise God. Praise our Savior, Christ Jesus. Now let's live with Jesus as our Lord; not to earn or secure our salvation, but to thank him for what he has so freely given us!

PRAYER:
Most precious and holy Father, all I can say to your marvelous grace is thank you! Please know that while these words are woefully inadequate, they are genuine. Dear Father, I look forward to showing you through the rest of my life how much I appreciate all that you have done for me. In Jesus' glorious name, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Buy the truth, and sell [it] not; [also] wisdom, and instruction, and understanding.  Proverbs 23:23 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 28, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Wherefore the law was our schoolmaster [to bring us] unto Christ, that we might be justified by faith.  Galatians 3:24  (KJV)

Galatians reminds us again and again that law cannot make us righteous or save us, not even the Old Testament Law. However, the Law does one very important thing. It leads us to Christ. We recognize right and wrong because of the Law. We recognize our failures, imperfections, sins, transgressions, and weaknesses because of the Law. Most of all, we recognize our need for a Savior because of the Law. Praise God for the Law. Praise God a hundred times more for Jesus!

PRAYER:
Thank you, dear Heavenly Father, that the goal of your Law was to bring me to Jesus. It helps me appreciate his perfection. It helps me know my sinfulness. Most of all, it helps me realize that his sacrifice gives me what the Law cannot -- your righteousness. Father, I do truly believe with all my heart that Jesus came to die for me and give me life. In Jesus' name, and because of Jesus' righteousness, I thank you! Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The rich and poor meet together: the LORD [is] the maker of them all.  Proverbs 22:2 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 29, 2012*

*Devotional:*
He answered and said, Lo, I see four men loose, walking in the midst of the fire, and they have no hurt; and the form of the fourth is like the Son of God.  Daniel 3:25  (KJV)

I love the story of Shadrach, Meshach, and Abednego from Daniel 3. Their faith is solid whether God chooses to save them from the fire, or not. God not only saves them, but those who intended to execute them become the key witnesses of their faith and God's miraculous deliverance. They are not only sons of the One True God, but they are also examples to all of us who are tempted to compromise our faith to get along in a society that has lost all respect for the Almighty God.

PRAYER:
Dear Father in heaven, please give me the same kind of faith that Shadrach, Meshach, and Abednego demonstrated! When adversity, persecution, ridicule, and ostracism come, I want my faith to stand up to the test. Thank you, dear Father, for giving me the Bible, which is my book of heroes who stood their ground and kept their faith, especially under fire. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
There is that maketh himself rich, yet [hath] nothing: [there is] that maketh himself poor, yet [hath] great riches.  Proverbs 13:7 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 30, 2012*

*Devotional:*
For ye are all the children of God by faith in Christ Jesus. For as many of you as have been baptized into Christ have put on Christ.  Galatians 3:26-27  (KJV)

What are you wearing today? I hope you are clothed with Christ. Anything else is simply out of style by heaven's standards, no matter what designer fashions you may be wearing. You can be clothed with Christ by surrendering your life to Jesus as your Savior through faith; believe that he is God's Son who died for you, trust that he rose from the dead to give you life, confess Christ as your Lord and Savior trusting him for your salvation, and share with him in his death, burial, and resurrection through baptism. He promises to send his Spirit to live inside you and to forgive you all of your sins. You will be God's child and have a home waiting for you in heaven. For those of us who are Christians, these thoughts are a reminder of what God has done for us and what he expects of us. If you are not a Christian, the world doesn't have to be a cold and lonely place; the Lord Jesus can be with you everywhere you go if you will respond to him.

PRAYER:
Father, thank you that you provided a way for making me your child and for clothing me in your righteousness. Thank you for making it possible for me to call you Father and to have Jesus as my older brother. Thank you, dear Father, for Jesus, in whose name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Wisdom [is] the principal thing; [therefore] get wisdom: and with all thy getting get understanding.  Proverbs 4:7 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*August 31, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Where [is] boasting then? It is excluded. By what law? of works? Nay: but by the law of faith. Therefore we conclude that a man is justified by faith without the deeds of the law.  Romans 3:27-28  (KJV)

God's salvation leaves us no room for boasting. We couldn't live up to the righteous demands of the Law. When we are broken and sinful, God buys our salvation by sending Jesus and having him pay the debt of our sin. We have nothing to boast about except the overwhelmingly generous grace of God and the incredible sacrificial love of our Savior, Jesus.

PRAYER:
Thank you, Father, for redeeming me from the righteous judgment of the Law. Thank you, Jesus, for paying my debt for sin. Thank you, Holy Spirit, for cleansing me and making me holy. Thank you, God, for your incredible grace. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
How much better [is it] to get wisdom than gold! and to get understanding rather to be chosen than silver!  Proverbs 16:16 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*September 1, 2012*

*Devotional:*
… lift up thine eyes westward, and northward, and southward, and eastward, and behold [it] with thine eyes: for thou shalt not go over this Jordan. But charge Joshua, and encourage him, and strengthen him: for he shall go over before this people, and he shall cause them to inherit the land which thou shalt see.  Deuteronomy 3:27b-28  (KJV)

Moses led the people of Israel out of Egypt and in the wilderness, but did not get to enter into the Promised Land because of his sin. Yet, for all those years, Moses nurtured and prepared the person who would do what he could not do. That person was Joshua. Who are you training, molding, encouraging, motivating, and calling to do what you won't be able to do? What successor will take your dreams farther than you can? Who is your Joshua?

PRAYER:
Holy and Righteous God, please lead me to those with whom you want me to share my life and to pass on your heritage of faith. Please open my eyes to see them. Give me strength to live my life honestly and courageously before them. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Favour [is] deceitful, and beauty [is] vain: [but] a woman [that] feareth the LORD, she shall be praised.  Proverbs 31:30 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*September 3, 2012*

*Devotional:*
But when the fulness of the time was come, God sent forth his Son, made of a woman, made under the law,  Galatians 4:4  (KJV)

Wow! What a rich passage full of many wonderful thoughts. Let's put it in cornbread English so that we can not only read it, we can also believe it. God made history ready for a savior and then sent his Son. That Son had to deal with all the difficulties of the Law and faced all the frailties of being a human. Our Father bought our freedom at the terrible cost of his Son's life on a cross in front of a mob that was jeering and jealous of his popularity. He did this so that you and I could be his honored children, entitled to all of his wonderful inheritance. To put it succinctly: God's plan, God's Son, God's ransom, Our glory.

PRAYER:
Thank you, Heavenly Father, for all the pain it caused you to send Jesus and to see him persecuted, ridiculed, and crucified. Thank you for redeeming me from my sinful condition, for buying me out of the death that would have been the consequence of my sins, and for giving me the gift of freedom and family. To you belongs all glory, honor, and praise for your marvelous grace. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For the upright shall dwell in the land, and the perfect shall remain in it. But the wicked shall be cut off from the earth, and the transgressors shall be rooted out of it.  Proverbs 2:21-22 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*September 4, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Walk in wisdom toward them that are without, redeeming the time. Let your speech [be] alway with grace, seasoned with salt, that ye may know how ye ought to answer every man.  Colossians 4:5-6  (KJV)

Jesus warned about our giving account for every idle word (Matthew 12:36-37). Paul takes it a step further and emphasizes how important this is with those who don't know Christ. We want to seize every opportunity when around those who are not Christians and show kindness, care, and control in the way we use our speech. Someone's eternal destiny may be resting on our conversations with them.

PRAYER:
Holy and Righteous God, I know you hate it when your people wound and drive unbelievers away. Please help me display a winsome attitude with all people, but especially those who do not yet know Jesus as their Lord and Savior. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
There is gold, and a multitude of rubies: but the lips of knowledge [are] a precious jewel.  Proverbs 20:15 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*September 5, 2012*

*Devotional:*
And because ye are sons, God hath sent forth the Spirit of his Son into your hearts, crying, Abba, Father.  Galatians 4:6  (KJV)

The first vocalizations of many babies are the syllables "ab, ab, ba, ba." Not surprisingly in Jesus' day, that was the name babies used for their fathers. When God saved us, he gave us his Spirit. The Holy Spirit blesses us in many ways, but one of the key blessings is his work with us in prayer. He intercedes for us when words won't do (Romans 8:26-27) and he helps us approach God with familiarity, dependency, and respect as we call God our Abba.

PRAYER:
Abba Father, thank you so much for loving me, saving me, and inviting me into your family. Thank you for the Holy Spirit, who is helping me right now as I share my thoughts, words, and emotions with you. Thank you, dear Father, for giving me the power to be what you want me to be. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Be not wise in thine own eyes: fear the LORD, and depart from evil.  Proverbs 3:7 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*September 6, 2012*

*Devotional:*
For God hath not called us unto uncleanness, but unto holiness. He therefore that despiseth, despiseth not man, but God, who hath also given unto us his holy Spirit.  1 Thessalonians 4:7-8  (KJV)

The call to holiness is easy to ignore in a world which lives by much different standards. Satan gets us to compare our lifestyle with those around us, deluding us into devaluing our sins in comparison to others. But the issue is not comparison shopping our sin; the issue is a thankful heart that has been cleansed by the Holy Spirit and saved by grace. Ignoring, or toning down, the Spirit's call for holiness is rejecting God. Let's be passionate about holiness in our lives, both because it is what God wants and also because it is what we should seek.

PRAYER:
Father, forgive me for trying to water down the significance of my sin. Use your Spirit to kindle in me a passion for holiness and please empower me to live in a way which honors you for all that you have done to save me. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The just [man] walketh in his integrity: his children [are] blessed after him.  Proverbs 20:7 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*September 7, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Submit yourselves therefore to God. Resist the devil, and he will flee from you. Draw nigh to God, and he will draw nigh to you. Cleanse [your] hands, [ye] sinners; and purify [your] hearts, [ye] double minded.  James 4:7-8  (KJV)

James always packs a lot into a small space. Let's focus on the center of this call to holiness: let's draw ourselves closer to God. When we come into God's presence and draw close to him, we know our thoughts, our motives, and our behaviors will be seen for what they are in the light of his holiness and righteousness. At the same time, we know that the devil is forced out by the radiance of our Father's holy life. Let's seek after God. Let's long to draw near to him. Let's ask him to cleanse us and make us wholly his and make us completely holy!

PRAYER:
Righteous Father, thank you for your love and forgiveness. Now, dear Father, help me as I seek to draw closer to you and as I seek to know you better. Purify my heart of any duplicity or secret sin. Cleanse my conscience and empower me to be an example of your grace and holiness. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
My son, despise not the chastening of the LORD; neither be weary of his correction: For whom the LORD loveth he correcteth; even as a father the son [in whom] he delighteth.  Proverbs 3:11-12 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*September 8, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Those things, which ye have both learned, and received, and heard, and seen in me, do: and the God of peace shall be with you.  Philippians 4:9  (KJV)

I don't know about you, but I truly hope that my life reflects what I say and teach. What a great statement to be able to make to those we lead, whether it is in the classroom, in our families, at work, or at church.

PRAYER:
Almighty and Most High God, please bless me with the integrity that comes when my convictions, my words, and my actions are consistent and righteous. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Wine [is] a mocker, strong drink [is] raging: and whosoever is deceived thereby is not wise.  Proverbs 20:1 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*September 10, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Ye yourselves bear me witness, that I said, I am not the Christ, but that I am sent before him. He that hath the bride is the bridegroom: but the friend of the bridegroom, which standeth and heareth him, rejoiceth greatly because of the bridegroom's voice: this my joy therefore is fulfilled.  John 3:28-29  (KJV)

John the Baptist is an incredible example of a servant. He lived his life for one central and controlling purpose -- to prepare others to recognize, to welcome, and to follow Jesus Christ as Lord. Can you think of a greater purpose for your life? Let's live so that when our last days approach, we can also say, "That joy is mine, and it is now complete."

PRAYER:
Holy and Righteous Father, please use me to prepare others to know and to receive Jesus. In the name of my Lord, Jesus of Nazareth, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The wise in heart shall be called prudent: and the sweetness of the lips increaseth learning.  Proverbs 16:21 (KJV)


----------



## gn1g

no prayer - no power
little prayer - little power
much prayer - much power

#[email protected]?


----------



## baddison

*September 11, 2012*

*Devotional:*
He must increase, but I [must] decrease.  John 3:30  (KJV)

For John the Baptist, this ultimate formula for greatness did not take many words. What's your formula? Paul told the Galatians that a similar formula was needed for them (Galatians 4:19). He told the Colossians that this is what he expended every ounce of his energy to have happen in the lives of Christians (Colossians 1:28-29). Paul told the Corinthians that this was what the Spirit was doing in their lives (2 Corinthians 3:18). So, don't you think that maybe this is the real formula for your life? 

PRAYER:
Dear Father in heaven, in my heart and in my life may Jesus become greater and I become less. In Jesus' name I ask it. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The soul of the sluggard desireth, and [hath] nothing: but the soul of the diligent shall be made fat.  Proverbs 13:4 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*September 12, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Therefore to him that knoweth to do good, and doeth [it] not, to him it is sin.  James 4:17  (KJV)

Jesus taught this principle when he healed on the Sabbath (Mark 3:1-7) and told the parable of the Good Samaritan (Luke 10:29-37). Our Lord made it clear that to neglect to do a good deed for another in need, even if we had a religious excuse for not doing it, was to do evil. Let's be a people known for doing good deeds and sharing kindness. Let's not let any excuse, especially a religious excuse, interfere with our glorious and holy opportunities to serve others in the name of Jesus.

PRAYER:
Dear Father, please use me today to bless someone in need so that they may know your grace and so that Jesus, your Son and my Savior, will be glorified. In Jesus' sweet and precious name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Better [is] the poor that walketh in his integrity, than [he that is] perverse in his lips, and is a fool.  Proverbs 19:1 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*September 13, 2012*

*Devotional:*
[[To the chief Musician on Neginoth, A Psalm of David.]] Hear me when I call, O God of my righteousness: thou hast enlarged me [when I was] in distress; have mercy upon me, and hear my prayer.  Psalm 4:1  (KJV)

At first, this cry for help seems very demanding. However, closer inspection shows that this is really the cry of desperation. Have you been there? I surely have and I regularly hear from folks who are there now. But, read how this Psalm ends! What is the secret to surviving a long agony? I believe three things are important: 1) honesty in our prayer life with God, 2) confidence that God hears and cares even when our prayers sizzle with pain and frustration, and 3) genuine praise for God included in our prayers even when things seem bleak. It's not a magical formula, but it is a Spirit-inspired one -- check it out in Psalm 4!

PRAYER:
O God, please hear my cry for relief, as well as the relief of those I love, from agony, burdens, and suffering. Please answer in amazing and miraculous ways so that we may not only be relieved, but so that you may be glorified as well. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The wise in heart shall be called prudent: and the sweetness of the lips increaseth learning.  Proverbs 16:21 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*September 14, 2012*

*Devotional:*
With all lowliness and meekness, with longsuffering, forbearing one another in love; Endeavouring to keep the unity of the Spirit in the bond of peace.  Ephesians 4:2-3  (KJV)

Effort, sweat, and dedication seem to have become the profanity of western Christianity. To our age of grace-abusers, the Holy Spirit reaches out with his truth and reminds us that relationships on earth, even those in Jesus' Church, are going to require a lot of effort, gritty love, personal sacrifice, and rigorous determination. If we read Jesus' prayer for unity in John 17, how could we not make every effort to keep his Body unified and our relationship with his people loving and patient? Since our salvation was purchased at the cost of Jesus' sweat and blood, how can we balk when our best efforts are required to preserve the unity of his family?

PRAYER:
Dear Heavenly Father, forgive my impatience with others and lack of forgiveness for them. Stir your Spirit within me to curb my tongue, soften my heart, and extend more of an effort to others who need your blessing. Please use me to be a peacemaker in your Kingdom, O Lord. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The fear of the LORD [is] the beginning of knowledge: [but] fools despise wisdom and instruction.  Proverbs 1:7 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*September 15, 2012*

*Devotional:*
For this is the will of God, [even] your sanctification, that ye should abstain from fornication:  1 Thessalonians 4:3  (KJV)

Sanctified surely does sound "churchy," doesn't it? It means to be special, reserved for God's use and glory, and not common. We are to be an uncommon people! This is especially true in steering clear of sexual immorality. We're to stay far away from it, honoring God with our bodies (cf. 1 Corinthians 6:18-20) while celebrating God's plan for joyful sexual fulfillment in marriage (Proverbs 5; 1 Corinthians 7:1-7).

PRAYER:
Father God, please protect and empower me as I seek to resist sexual temptation in my sexually charged culture. I want to offer myself to you as a holy sacrifice, pleasing to you and a blessing to your people. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Say not thou, I will recompense evil; [but] wait on the LORD, and he shall save thee.  Proverbs 20:22 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*September 17, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Herein is love, not that we loved God, but that he loved us, and sent his Son [to be] the propitiation for our sins.  1 John 4:10  (KJV)

Love is demonstrated, not just said. Love goes ahead sharing itself instead of waiting until things are easy or safe. Love redeems when all hope seems lost. Love is not only what God is, but it is also what he does and what he gives.

PRAYER:
Thank you, dear Heavenly Father, for loving me so extravagantly. Please help me to see the opportunities to love others whom you place in my path every day. Use me to demonstrate your love to someone today and each day that follows. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Go to the ant, thou sluggard; consider her ways, and be wise:  Proverbs 6:6 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*September 18, 2012*

*Devotional:*
If any man speak, [let him speak] as the oracles of God; if any man minister, [let him do it] as of the ability which God giveth: that God in all things may be glorified through Jesus Christ, to whom be praise and dominion for ever and ever. Amen.  1 Peter 4:11  (KJV)

We are given gifts to use in God's Kingdom for two reasons: 1) to bring glory to God, and, 2) to bless others. Whether we serve or speak, we are to do so with these two goals in mind, knowing that God will supply the strength to do what he has gifted us to do.

PRAYER:
Holy Father, thank you for not just saving me, but for also giving me abilities to use to bless your people and honor you. Help me see the ways you want me to use my gifts today, and every day that follows, to bless others. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
[There are] many devices in a man's heart; nevertheless the counsel of the LORD, that shall stand.  Proverbs 19:21 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*September 19, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Let no man despise thy youth; but be thou an example of the believers, in word, in conversation, in charity, in spirit, in faith, in purity.  1 Timothy 4:12  (KJV)

The idealistic passions of youth must not be rationalized away or patronizingly pushed to the side. If you are younger, you are not only part of the church of tomorrow, you are also God's servant today. Serve him mightily and be an example to those who are older! If you are older, don't look down on the enthusiasm of youth, but encourage it and be inspired to emulate it! Let's remember, some of our best examples are those who are younger who serve our Lord with a vibrant faith!

PRAYER:
Father, thank you so much for energetic, enthusiastic, and passionate Christians who are in the younger years of their adulthood. Empower their witness, bless their service, and keep their hearts pure as they grow and mature in your service. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For whoso findeth me findeth life, and shall obtain favour of the LORD. But he that sinneth against me wrongeth his own soul: all they that hate me love death.  Proverbs 8:35-36 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*September 20, 2012*

*Devotional:*
I can do all things through Christ which strengtheneth me.  Philippians 4:13  (KJV)

I don't know about you, but I know I've grown soft and spoiled because of all the conveniences that I have allowed into my life. Could I honor God with my praises and thanksgivings if these conveniences were to suddenly vanish? I hope so. I want to be like Paul and live with the assurance that I can withstand any situation with the help of Christ.

PRAYER:
O God, without you my strength would fade and my confidence would fail. Thankfully I will never have to worry about this because your grace, your Spirit, and your Son will strengthen me and help me weather any storm. Thank you, in Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Death and life [are] in the power of the tongue: and they that love it shall eat the fruit thereof.  Proverbs 18:21 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*September 21, 2012*

*Devotional:*
For if we believe that Jesus died and rose again, even so them also which sleep in Jesus will God bring with him.  1 Thessalonians 4:14  (KJV)

As horrible as the Cross was, it wasn't the final chapter of the Jesus story. Jesus died and then rose again. We can believe two things because of Jesus' resurrection: 1) that Jesus will return in glorious victory for those who have believed in him, and 2) that we will be with those we love who have fallen asleep in Christ when Jesus comes again.

PRAYER:
Holy and Almighty Father, thank you for raising Jesus from the dead and giving me the assurance of eternal life with you, and with those I love who have already passed from this life into death. I look forward to the day Jesus returns in glory, with the angels of heaven, and brings complete victory over death. Thank you in Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The fear of the LORD [is] the beginning of wisdom: and the knowledge of the holy [is] understanding.  Proverbs 9:10 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*September 22, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Meditate upon these things; give thyself wholly to them; that thy profiting may appear to all. Take heed unto thyself, and unto the doctrine; continue in them: for in doing this thou shalt both save thyself, and them that hear thee.  1 Timothy 4:15-16  (KJV)

"Be diligent!" That's not a phrase you hear much about these days. We want things to come easily. Sweat in the world of pseudo-faith is frowned upon. But, Paul wanted Timothy (and us) to know that maturity in Christ requires genuine effort. Having a redemptive influence on others is hard work. While it is God's power that transforms, our effort is also required. God gives us the assurance that this effort will not only bear fruit in our own lives, but it will also lead others to salvation as well.

PRAYER:
Abba Father, please stir my confidence, courage, diligence, and determination so that the salvation you have blessed me with can be shared with others because of my life, my teaching, and my example. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The eyes of the LORD [are] in every place, beholding the evil and the good.  Proverbs 15:3 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*September 24, 2012*

*Devotional:
*
From whom the whole body fitly joined together and compacted by that which
every joint supplieth, according to the effectual working in the measure of
every part, maketh increase of the body unto the edifying of itself in love.
Ephesians 4:16 (KJV)



Ephesians and Colossians emphasize that no human being, or even group of
human beings, is head of the Church. Jesus is head of the Church. He sets
our direction. He is our example. He is our goal for ministry. In addition,
Jesus also arranges us in his Body as he chooses, gives us gifts to use to
bless each other and God, and holds us together so that we can effectively
serve as his presence in the world. So let's set our hearts on Jesus. Let's
use his life and love to inspire us and show us how to serve. Let's give him
our allegiance and loyalty. He alone is head of his Body, the Church. Let's
let him lead!



PRAYER:

Righteous Father, thank you for Jesus. Thank you for his example, service,
obedience, love, and sacrifice. Thank you for his resurrection, exaltation,
power, and presence today in your Church and in my life. Father, please use
me, and my brothers and sisters in Christ with me, to do his work in our
world and share your grace with all who are lost. In the name of the Lord
Jesus I pray. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

Slothfulness casteth into a deep sleep; and an idle soul shall suffer
hunger. Proverbs 19:15 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*September 25, 2012*

*Devotional:*

There is no fear in love; but perfect love casteth out fear: because fear hath torment. He that feareth is not made perfect in love.  1 John 4:18
(KJV)



Do you remember what Jesus said when he came walking on the water to his disciples during the storm? He literally told them, "Do not fear, I Am." In the presence of the holy and awesome Son of God, we don't have to be afraid.
God's grace to us in Jesus takes away our need for fear because Jesus'
sacrifice makes us holy, without fault, and free from any charge against us (Colossians 1:21-22). Our response? Love! We love our Father for who he is, for what he has done, for his great sacrifice for us, and most of all, for making us holy and taking away our fear. 


PRAYER:

Dear Father in heaven, you are holy, awesome, and glorious. These are things I could never be without your grace, yet you have chosen to give me these blessings through the sacrifice of your Son Jesus. Thank you. I love you. In Jesus' name I praise you. Amen.



*Wisdom:*

How much better [is it] to get wisdom than gold! and to get understanding rather to be chosen than silver!  Proverbs 12:1 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*September 26, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Where [is] boasting then? It is excluded. By what law? of works? Nay: but by the law of faith. Therefore we conclude that a man is justified by faith without the deeds of the law.  Romans 3:27-28  (KJV)

God's salvation leaves us no room for boasting. We couldn't live up to the righteous demands of the Law. When we are broken and sinful, God buys our salvation by sending Jesus and having him pay the debt of our sin. We have nothing to boast about except the overwhelmingly generous grace of God and the incredible sacrificial love of our Savior, Jesus.

PRAYER:
Thank you, Father, for redeeming me from the righteous judgment of the Law. Thank you, Jesus, for paying my debt for sin. Thank you, Holy Spirit, for cleansing me and making me holy. Thank you, God, for your incredible grace. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
How much better [is it] to get wisdom than gold! and to get understanding rather to be chosen than silver!  Proverbs 16:16 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*Serptember 27, 2012*

*Devotional:*

My little children, of whom I travail in birth again until Christ be formed in you, Galatians 4:19 (KJV)



What was Paul's goal for the new Christians he worked with? He wanted them to come to full maturity in Christ (see Colossians 1:28-29). He knew the Holy Spirit would help them in this process if they would focus their hearts on Jesus and seek to reflect Jesus' character in their lives (2 Corinthians 3:18). So as we go through our daily activities, let's honor his goal -- let's let Jesus come to life in us.



PRAYER:

Holy and Righteous God, may the presence of Jesus increase in my attitude, behavior, and speech and may what is worldly and warped decrease. May this be true today, but even more, dear Father, may it be more clearly seen each day. In the name of my Savior and goal, Jesus, I pray. Amen.



*Wisdom:*

He becometh poor that dealeth [with] a slack hand: but the hand of the diligent maketh rich. Proverbs 10:4 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*September 28, 2012*

*Devotional:*

Now unto God and our Father [be] glory for ever and ever. Amen.  Philippians
4:20  (KJV)


When was the last time that you prayed and didn't request things from God and you simply thanked and praised him? Why not use today as a day of thanks and praise? Don't ask for anything; just praise and thank the Father! Praise him for who he is, what he has done, and what he is going to do! Thank him for blessing you, saving you, and bringing you into his glory! Let today be a day of thanks and praise. 



PRAYER:

You are worthy, dear Father, of every word of praise my imagination can find and every word of thanks my tongue can pronounce. You are glorious, majestic, holy, mighty, and awesome. You are patient, forgiving, sacrificial, loving, and tender. You are more than I can imagine and closer than my very breath. Your greatness exhausts my vocabulary and your generosity overwhelms my heart. Please be glorified in my every thought, deed, and word. In Jesus' name I praise you. Amen.



*Wisdom*:

A man shall be commended according to his wisdom: but he that is of a perverse heart shall be despised.  Proverbs 12:8 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*September 29, 2012*

*Devotional:*
And this commandment have we from him, That he who loveth God love his brother also.  1 John 4:21  (KJV)

Some things are very simple. We can't love God and refuse to love each other. This is not hard to understand. On the other hand, some of our kinfolks in the Lord are just down right hard to love because they can be so difficult. But, we need to remember who we were when Christ died for us -- powerless, ungodly, sinners, enemies (Romans 5:6-11) -- yet God loved us and sent Jesus to save us. So before we whine about our "hard-to-live-with" fellow Christians, we had better give thanks that God loved us when we were sinners. Then we need to thank God for his grace by being more loving with each other.

PRAYER:
Almighty God, please give me the strength, compassion, and courage to love my fellow Christians as you have loved me. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The words of a talebearer [are] as wounds, and they go down into the innermost parts of the belly.  Proverbs 18:8 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 1, 2012*

*Devotional:*

But the hour cometh, and now is, when the true worshippers shall worship the Father in spirit and in truth: for the Father seeketh such to worship him.
God [is] a Spirit: and they that worship him must worship [him] in spirit and in truth.  John 4:23-24  (KJV)



God seeks true worshipers. He seeks those who long to praise him authentically and spirit to spirit. To help us in our quest, he gives us his Spirit to help us worship (Philippians 3:3; Jude 20; Romans 8:26-27). Most of all, he wants us to genuinely worship him -- worship him according to his will and with all of our heart.



PRAYER:

Loving Heavenly Father, thank you for your Holy Spirit who is interceding even now to perfect this prayer. My heart thrills at the knowledge that you not only know me, but that you desire me to come into your presence. Please accept my feeble words and hear the emotion of my heart as I say "Thank you!" for all you have done for me. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

Hatred stirreth up strifes: but love covereth all sins.  Proverbs 10:12
(KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 2, 2012*

*Devotional:*

And he said unto them, Take heed what ye hear: with what measure ye mete, it shall be measured to you: and unto you that hear shall more be given. For he that hath, to him shall be given: and he that hath not, from him shall be taken even that which he hath.  Mark 4:24-25  (KJV)



"O be careful little ears what you hear ... for the Father up above is looking down in love, so be careful little ears what you hear." God doesn't want to just be heard aloud; he wants his Word to enter our systems and change our lives. The more we receive the blessing of God's words, the more it should change us. If it doesn't, the problem isn't with the message but with the listener!



PRAYER:

Please open my eyes, my ears, my heart, and my mind, dear Father, so that I can appropriate your message into my life. Bless me, please, dear Father, so that what I hear in your word is seen in my life. In Jesus' precious name I pray. Amen.



*Wisdom:*

A wrathful man stirreth up strife: but [he that is] slow to anger appeaseth strife.  Proverbs 15:18 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 3, 2012*

*Devotional:*

Who was delivered for our offences, and was raised again for our justification.  Romans 4:25  (KJV)

Why are the Cross and the Empty Tomb so important? Because everything important and truly lasting in life depends upon them!


PRAYER:

Thank you, dear Father, for paying such an awful price for cleansing me of my sins. Thank you, precious Savior, for sacrificing everything to save me.
Thank you, Holy Spirit, for cleansing me and living inside me to conform me to Christ. In his name, Jesus of Nazareth, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*

The name of the LORD [is] a strong tower: the righteous runneth into it, and is safe.  Proverbs 18:10 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 4, 2012*

*Devotional:*

Be ye angry, and sin not: let not the sun go down upon your wrath: Neither give place to the devil.  Ephesians 4:26-27  (KJV)

Pent up anger is an explosion waiting to happen. Sooner or later, the pent up frustration will explode, either in our own life or into the life of someone else. Jesus taught us to forgive and to reconcile (Matthew 18).
Anger must be dealt with. Otherwise the devil will use it to abuse us as well as others in our lives. Don't give him a foothold in your life. If you give him an inch (2.54 cm), he'll take a mile (1.61 km)!


PRAYER:

Father in heaven, thank you for the ability to get angry at the things that anger you. Please help me channel that emotion in ways that are productive and help me to be repulsed at evil. Please stir my heart to reconciliation, especially when that anger is against one of your children. By the power of your Holy Spirit, help me to forgive as you have forgiven me. In the name of Jesus, my Lord, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*

In the lips of him that hath understanding wisdom is found: but a rod [is] for the back of him that is void of understanding.  Proverbs 10:13 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 5, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Turn not to the right hand nor to the left: remove thy foot from evil.  Proverbs 4:27  (KJV)

When I see someone swerving in and out of their lanes of traffic, I immediately go into a defensive driving mode. Whether they are drunk, sleepy, or just plain careless, I know they are dangerous. God wants us to know the same is true of us when we allow ourselves to wander by and sample every form of temptation available. Let's stick to the straight and narrow with our eyes firmly fixed on Jesus!

PRAYER:
Loving Father, please forgive me for being so easily distracted by sinful temptations. Please give me wisdom to see the things that the evil one has designed for me and avoid them and resist them. Please make Jesus, his costly sacrifice, and his holy life very real to me today, and every day, as I seek to be your holy child in the corrupt world in which I live. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He that hath knowledge spareth his words: [and] a man of understanding is of an excellent spirit.  Proverbs 17:27 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 6, 2012*

*Devotional:*
For to do whatsoever thy hand and thy counsel determined before to be done.  Acts 4:28  (KJV)

The cross of Golgotha, the sacrifice of Jesus for our sin, was no after-thought, mistake, or revised formula. Jesus came as God's anointed, his holy Messiah, to die for the sins of the people and bring life and immortality to us. Those who were evil and conspired to kill him to keep their place and their position were doing only what God knew they would do; he just ransomed what was intended for evil by a few and made it the source of salvation for all.

PRAYER:
Almighty God and loving Father, thank you for your awesome sacrifice that fulfills your demand for justice and allows you to dispense your rich mercy and grace. Thank you Jesus, in whose name I pray, for your loving sacrifice, your holy example, and your promise to return for me. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He that trusteth in his riches shall fall: but the righteous shall flourish as a branch.  Proverbs 11:28 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 8, 2012*

*Devotional:*
But if from thence thou shalt seek the LORD thy God, thou shalt find [him], if thou seek him with all thy heart and with all thy soul.  Deuteronomy 4:29  (KJV)

When was the last time you truly searched after God? I'm not talking about an obscure theological insight about God or another best selling book about God. When was the last time you sought after the Father so that you could know him better and appreciate him more? Let's open our hearts and go on the Great Quest to find God. Like the prodigal son in Luke 15, we will find he's waiting and watching for us to come home!

PRAYER:
Precious Heavenly Father, majestic in glory, awesome in might, and ever near with your loving presence, please bless me with a deeper and more personal knowledge and experience of you in my life. Until the day I can see you face to face in heaven, please draw me closer and closer to you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The beginning of strife [is as] when one letteth out water: therefore leave off contention, before it be meddled with.  Proverbs 17:14 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 9, 2012*

*Devotional:
*
And grieve not the holy Spirit of God, whereby ye are sealed unto the day of redemption. Let all bitterness, and wrath, and anger, and clamour, and evil speaking, be put away from you, with all malice: Ephesians 4:30-31 (KJV)


Don't make God's Spirit sad! But how do we do that? By harboring bitterness, unleashing anger driven rage, fighting with others and slandering their name while plotting to harm them. These things are the exact opposite of the qualities the Spirit is seeking to produce in our lives (Galatians 5:22-23).
No wonder it makes him sad!



PRAYER:

Almighty Father, please make me more like Jesus by the power of your Holy Spirit. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.




*Wisdom:
*
In the multitude of words there wanteth not sin: but he that refraineth his
lips [is] wise. Proverbs 10:19 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 10, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Therefore being justified by faith, we have peace with God through our Lord Jesus Christ:  Romans 5:1  (KJV)

The cost of peace is always high. Our peace was purchased by Jesus' enormous sacrifice. God made sure the price for our rebellion was paid, but he didn't make us pay it because we could never have fulfilled our obligation. Instead, God paid it himself in Jesus. 

PRAYER:
Holy and loving Father, thank you for making peace and bringing me back to you at great cost to yourself. Thank you, Lord Jesus, for willingly surrendering yourself to the horrible cruelty of the Cross. Thank you that I'm not treated as your enemy because of my sin, but as a lost sheep that needs to be found. Thank you for adopting me as your beloved child. In Jesus' name I offer my thanks and praise. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Every one [that is] proud in heart [is] an abomination to the LORD: [though] hand [join] in hand, he shall not be unpunished.  Proverbs 16:5 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 11, 2012*

*Devotional:*

Be not rash with thy mouth, and let not thine heart be hasty to utter [any] thing before God: for God [is] in heaven, and thou upon earth: therefore let thy words be few.  Ecclesiastes 5:2  (KJV)

Even in our sound-byte world, far too many words are spoken in pledge to God that go unfulfilled. Let's thank him, praise him, and petition him. But let's also realize that, while our prayers need to be persistent, our words don't need to be elaborate or refined, just few in number.


PRAYER:

Almighty God, thank you that the Holy Spirit intercedes for me while I pray.
Thank you that I don't have to have articulate prayers to be heard. Thank you for not expecting grandiose promises from me. I come to you as your child, your humble servant who longs to live for you and praise you with all of my life. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*

[As] a jewel of gold in a swine's snout, [so is] a fair woman which is without discretion.  Proverbs 11:22 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 12, 2012*

*Devotional:*
My voice shalt thou hear in the morning, O LORD; in the morning will I direct [my prayer] unto thee, and will look up.  Psalm 5:3  (KJV)

Prayer is more than asking. Prayer is more than praising. Prayer is more than thanking. Prayer is more than requesting or interceding or kneeling or humbling ourselves. Prayer is expecting that God wants us there, expecting that God hears us, and expecting that God will meet us in our prayer time and do what is best for us and those we love.

PRAYER:
Loving Father and Eternal God, thank you for meeting me in this prayer time. I know that you hear me and care about what I share with you. Thank you for paying attention to someone like me and accepting me as your precious child. Thank you, in Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The fining pot [is] for silver, and the furnace for gold: but the LORD trieth the hearts.  Proverbs 17:3 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

October 13, 2012

Devotional:

And he shall stand and feed in the strength of the LORD, in the majesty of
the name of the LORD his God; and they shall abide: for now shall he be
great unto the ends of the earth.* Micah 5:4* (KJV)



The great hope that we have is that our Good Shepherd will return for us,
call us each by name, and bring us securely into his fold. There we will
share in his protective care and eternal peace. 



PRAYER:

Lord God, thank you for sending Jesus to not only be the sacrificial lamb
for my sins, but also the Good Shepherd. Thank you for the promise of rest,
protection, and peace that are part of both my present and my future life
with you in your Son. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.





Wisdom:

The fear of the LORD prolongeth days: but the years of the wicked shall be
shortened.* Proverbs 10:27 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 16, 2012*

*Devotional:*
I [am] the LORD thy God, which brought thee out of the land of Egypt, from the house of bondage. Thou shalt have none other gods before me.  Deuteronomy 5:6-7  (KJV)

God is Sovereign, all-powerful, and without rival. So it is absolutely amazing that he repeatedly chooses to bless us with his grace before he calls us to worship and obedience. In most other religions, their gods demand adherence, sacrifice, and obedience before their favor is acquired. But the One True and Living God offers grace and then calls us to obedience. Not only does he have the right to ask us to have no other gods, he is worthy of being our only God because of his demonstrated love and his incomparable glory!

PRAYER:
Almighty God, you are worthy of all honor, worship, and praise. I want my heart to always be reverent of your glory and appreciative of your grace. Please don't let me outlive my love and allegiance to you. I pray this in Jesus name with all my love and respect. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A false balance [is] abomination to the LORD: but a just weight [is] his delight.  Proverbs 11:1 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 17, 2012*

*Devotional:*

Casting all your care upon him; for he careth for you.  1 Peter 5:7  (KJV)

Isn't it absolutely incredible that the God who made the universe cares about us and our needs, hurts, and fears! So let's trust that he will do what is best for us and show it by living for him!


PRAYER:

Loving Father and Almighty God, I consciously place all of my anxieties, worries, cares, and frustrations in your hands. I will do my best to not dwell on them and trust that you will do what is best for me and those I love. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*

Better [is] a dry morsel, and quietness therewith, than an house full of sacrifices [with] strife.  Proverbs 17:1 (KJV)


----------



## avi1derful

baddison said:
			
		

> October 17, 2012
> 
> Devotional:
> 
> Casting all your care upon him; for he careth for you.  1 Peter 5:7  (KJV)
> 
> Isn't it absolutely incredible that the God who made the universe cares about us and our needs, hurts, and fears! So let's trust that he will do what is best for us and show it by living for him!
> 
> 
> PRAYER:
> 
> Loving Father and Almighty God, I consciously place all of my anxieties, worries, cares, and frustrations in your hands. I will do my best to not dwell on them and trust that you will do what is best for me and those I love. In Jesus' name. Amen.
> 
> 
> Wisdom:
> 
> Better [is] a dry morsel, and quietness therewith, than an house full of sacrifices [with] strife.  Proverbs 17:1 (KJV)



So needed this today! Thanks Baddison!


----------



## baddison

*October 18, 2012*

*Devotional:*

But God commendeth his love toward us, in that, while we were yet sinners, Christ died for us.  Romans 5:8  (KJV)


God didn't wait till we were "good enough" to bring us his salvation.
Instead, he came when we were most lost and needed his grace the most. But then, that's what love really means by God's definition. It's more than something declared or felt, it's something radically demonstrated.


PRAYER:

Holy and loving Father, thank you for demonstrating your love in such powerful and sacrificial fashion. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*

A man shall be satisfied with good by the fruit of [his] mouth: and the recompence of a man's hands shall be rendered unto him.  Proverbs 12:14
(KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 19, 2012*

*Devotional:*

For God hath not appointed us to wrath, but to obtain salvation by our Lord Jesus Christ, Who died for us, that, whether we wake or sleep, we should live together with him.  1 Thessalonians 5:9-10  (KJV)

God didn't save us to condemn us. No, he saved us so we could come home to him and enjoy his gracious presence for eternity. God wants us in his presence; that's what salvation is all about! He is not about to let anything keep us from that presence when our hearts belong to him!



PRAYER:

Loving Father, thank you for the confidence I have in Jesus! I know that whether I live till Jesus comes or if I were to die this day, I can have confidence that my future is with you because it is tied to Jesus' victory over death. Thank you for giving me a home with you as my ultimate future.
In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*

The lot is cast into the lap; but the whole disposing thereof [is] of the LORD.  Proverbs 16:33 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 20, 2012*

*Devotional:*
He that loveth silver shall not be satisfied with silver; nor he that loveth abundance with increase: this [is] also vanity.  Ecclesiastes 5:10  (KJV)

We have examples of those who used their wealth wisely and who generously blessed others and honored God in the process -- e.g., Barnabas in Acts 4, see also 2 Cor. 8-9 & 1 Tim. 6:17-18. But, the New Testament repeatedly warns us about our desire for wealth. Unrestrained, this desire can become our god and lead us to ruin (1 Tim. 6:9-10). It can become full-fledged idolatry (Col. 3:5). Chasing after wealth is just another vain attempt to make life meaningful. In the last two verses of Ecclesiastes, the Wise Man reveals where true meaning is found and explains what Paul means when he says, "Godliness with contentment is great wealth." (1 Tim. 6:6).

PRAYER:
Almighty and generous Father, thank you for blessing me so richly. Please fill my heart with your generosity so that I can be a conduit of blessing to those in need around me. Guard my heart from greed, selfishness, and envy so that I may receive your gifts with thanks and share them with joy. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The fear of the LORD [is] a fountain of life, to depart from the snares of death.  Proverbs 14:27 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 22, 2012*

*Devotional:*

But let all those that put their trust in thee rejoice: let them ever shout for joy, because thou defendest them: let them also that love thy name be joyful in thee.  Psalm 5:11  (KJV)

Our hope is in the LORD! He is the basis of our security and the reason for our joyful songs! He is our protection and hope! He is the reason we rejoice!


PRAYER:

Praise you, magnificent God and loving Father, for your merciful kindness, your awesome holiness, your rich forgiveness, and your never-ending love. I find my hope and protection in you. You are my hope for the future. In your name, and in the name of your Son Jesus, I rejoice and offer praise. Amen.



*Wisdom:*

[He that is] slow to anger [is] better than the mighty; and he that ruleth his spirit than he that taketh a city.  Proverbs 16:32 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 23, 2012*

*Devotional:*

And we beseech you, brethren, to know them which labour among you, and are over you in the Lord, and admonish you;  1 Thessalonians 5:12  (KJV)

What are you doing to bless the lives of your spiritual leaders? Do you pray daily for them? Do you send them notes of encouragement? Do you thank them for their loving attention? Do you respond to their rebukes and take heart in their affirmations? Leaders don't need to be followed blindly, but often they get no support for their efforts. Let's make their work a blessing and not a burden! (Hebrews 13:17)


PRAYER:

Almighty God, the Great Leader of Israel, thank you for our spiritual leaders. Bless their families with faithfulness, their lives with health, their influence with Godly impact, and their leadership with willing followers. May you, dear God, be praised and glorified by the unity of your people. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.



*Wisdom:*

Evil pursueth sinners: but to the righteous good shall be repayed.  Proverbs
13:21 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 24, 2012*

*Devotional:*
These things have I written unto you that believe on the name of the Son of God; that ye may know that ye have eternal life, and that ye may believe on the name of the Son of God.  1 John 5:13  (KJV)

Yes, we can KNOW! Don't settle for less!! Confidence is so crucial that God sent his Son to die and be raised so we could know that life is our destination, not just our journey. While that life is experienced now, it is only a hint, a foretaste, of what lies ahead in our future with the Lord.

PRAYER:
Thank you, heavenly Father, for your plan of salvation and the cost you paid to make it happen. Thank you that I can now have confidence in my future with you as your child. Thank you for heaven, for hope, and for my home with you. To you belong all the glory and praise, and in your name, Lord Jesus, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Pleasant words [are as] an honeycomb, sweet to the soul, and health to the bones.  Proverbs 16:24 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 25, 2012*
*Devotional:*
Seek good, and not evil, that ye may live: and so the LORD, the God ofhosts, shall be with you, as ye have spoken. Amos 5:14 (KJV)

Many illicit and evil groups have claimed to have God on their side.Horrific things have been done under the disguise of a "Christian" movement.Jesus, however, told us we could recognize people by their fruit. Those whoseek good and abhor evil and those who practice justice and mercy are theones who have God with them. Let's make sure our claim of God's presence ismatched by the presence of God's character in our lives!

PRAYER:
Almighty God and loving Father, thank you for your presence in my life.Please forgive me when I let sin and selfishness crowd you out and bringreproach to your name. Empower me with your Holy Spirit to live as your holychild while displaying your righteous character to the world. In Jesus' nameI pray.

 Amen.


*Wisdom:* A talebearer revealeth secrets: but he that is of a faithful spiritconcealeth the matter. Proverbs 11:13 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 26, 2012* 

*Devotional:*
See then that ye walk circumspectly, not as fools, but as wise, Ephesians5:15 (KJV)

Living with urgency doesn't mean living recklessly. It means living with aholy abandon to honor God and with a holy passion to make each moment countfor righteousness. That means we must be intentional about our choices,taking care that we use our moments wisely as we live a life of characterdifferent from the world around us because we are dedicated to Jesus.

PRAYER:Fill me with wisdom, O God, that I may honor you with my choices and use oftime today and everyday. Protect me from the deceptive influences of theevil one and grant me a holy and productive use of the time you bless mewith each day. In the name of Jesus my Lord, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He that keepeth his mouth keepeth his life: [but] he that openeth wide hislips shall have destruction. Proverbs 13:3 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 27, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Let your light so shine before men, that they may see your good works, and glorify your Father which is in heaven.  Matthew 5:16  (KJV)

As Christians, we are not called to isolate ourselves from culture. We are not called to be hermits or monks. Instead, we are to recognize that we are in a world of darkness and live as light -- not as little candles tucked away in some inner bedroom, but as candles set on their stands so all can see their light or cities on a hill that can't be hidden. Of course, our goal is not to call attention to ourselves, but to help others see the glorious grace of our Father.

PRAYER:
Dear Heavenly Father, may my life bless others today, and everyday, so they can see you and your love more clearly. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Better [it is to be] of an humble spirit with the lowly, than to divide the spoil with the proud.  Proverbs 16:19 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*October 29, 2012*

*Devotional:*

Therefore if any man [be] in Christ, [he is] a new creature: old things are passed away; behold, all things are become new.  2 Corinthians 5:17  (KJV)



"New and Improved!" That should be stamped across the forehead of every Christian! When we come to Christ, he makes us new and he cleanses us of all our sins. Incredibly, this grace can be "new every morning" because of God's faithfulness and transforming power. God's grace and power are given to us through his Holy Spirit. We are new and improved, and will continue to be that way until we are completely transformed to be like Jesus! (See 2 Corinthians 3:18)



PRAYER:

Holy Father, have your way with my heart, my will, my life, and my time. I want to yield myself to you so that you can make me new and improved. I don't want to be satisfied with where you have brought me. No, dear Father, I want to become more like Jesus today, and each day of my life that follows. Thank you for your empowering grace. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

Even in laughter the heart is sorrowful; and the end of that mirth [is] heaviness.  Proverbs 14:13 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

_*October 30, 2012

Devotional:*_
And, behold, men brought in a bed a man which was taken with a palsy: and they sought [means] to bring him in, and to lay [him] before him.  Luke 5:18 (KJV)
 What is the fullest definition of a friend? The Bible offers us numerous definitions and examples. One of my favorite examples is this story of the paralyzed man whose friends went to great extremes to get him to Jesus. Their faith and their effort to get him to Jesus are the things that ultimately result in the man's forgiveness and healing. I don't know about you, but that's the kind of friend I want to be! 

PRAYER:  Holy Father, please bless me as I try to lead ___ (put the name of several non-Christian friends here) to forgiveness and healing in Jesus. Give me the tenacity and tact to do this with gentleness and respect without losing my sense of urgency to see them become Christians. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

_*Wisdom:*_ 
The tongue of the wise useth knowledge aright: but the mouth of fools poureth out foolishness.  Proverbs 15:2 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

_*October 31, 2012

Devotional:*_ 
Howbeit Jesus suffered him not, but saith unto him, Go home to thy friends, and tell them how great things the Lord hath done for thee, and hath had compassion on thee.  Mark 5:19  (KJV)     

This man has been given back his life, ransomed from the power of Satan and the grave. How will he use it? Simple. He will go tell those in his family what the Lord has done for him. Isn't that what we need to be doing with the unbelievers in our families?     

PRAYER:  
Father, bless me as I seek to share my faith and your salvation with those in my family who have not yet called on Jesus as Lord and have not yet surrendered their lives to him. Help me not to push them farther away, but instead help them see all the ways you have blessed my life. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen. 

_*Wisdom:*_ 
Better [is] a dinner of herbs where love is, than a stalled ox and hatred therewith.  Proverbs 15:17 (KJV)​


----------



## baddison

*November 1, 2012* 

*Devotional:*
Let him know, that he which converteth the sinner from the error of his way shall save a soul from death, and shall hide a multitude of sins. James5:20 (KJV)
When someone wanders from the path of God, let's not take that rebellion frivolously. God has given us the tremendous blessing of carrying on the work of our Savior, who came to seek and save the lost!

PRAYER:
Be with those I love who are in rebellion against you, dear Father. Use me to be your agent of restoration. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*Surely he scorneth the scorners: but he giveth grace unto the lowly.Proverbs 3:34 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 2, 2012*

*Devotional:*

For he hath made him [to be] sin for us, who knew no sin; that we might be made the righteousness of God in him.  2 Corinthians 5:21  (KJV)



Jesus was perfect, spotless, holy, righteous, and clean. Yet he became what he hated, sin. Why would he do such a thing? Because he loved us and wanted us to be what he is today, the righteousness of God.



PRAYER:

Almighty and loving Father, thank you for making me holy -- your righteousness -- by the sacrifice of Jesus. Thank you, dear Savior, for paying such a horrible price, not just by dying on the cross, but also by becoming my sin and carrying away my guilt. All praise to you, dear Father, for your plan, and thanks and glory to you, dear Jesus, for your loving sacrifice. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

Happy [is] the man [that] findeth wisdom, and the man [that] getteth understanding. For the merchandise of it [is] better than the merchandise of silver, and the gain thereof than fine gold. She [is] more precious than
rubies: and all the things thou canst desire are not to be compared unto her.  

Proverbs 3:13-15 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 3, 2012*

*Devotional:*
But the fruit of the Spirit is love, joy, peace, longsuffering, gentleness, goodness, faith, Meekness, temperance: against such there is no law.  Galatians 5:22-23  (KJV)

Where the Holy Spirit lives, human character is changed and spiritual fruit can be seen. Certainly this maturity isn't found overnight! It is, however, noticeable over the long haul of life. What fruit is the Spirit bearing in your life? In what ways have you matured? In what areas do you want the Spirit to exercise greater control? Why not take a moment and consciously yield those areas in which you struggle to him now, as you pray?

PRAYER:
Almighty and ever-present Father, thank you for empowering positive changes in my life as I seek to be more like Jesus. Please bring to full maturity the fruit the Holy Spirit is growing in my life. You know very well that I continue to struggle with __ in my life. I intentionally turn over that part of my life to your Spirit to redeem and fully sanctify. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The wicked flee when no man pursueth: but the righteous are bold as a lion.  Proverbs 28:1 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 5, 2012* 

*Devotional:*
And the very God of peace sanctify you wholly; and [I pray God] your wholespirit and soul and body be preserved blameless unto the coming of our LordJesus Christ. 1 Thessalonians 5:23 (KJV)

We know that true righteousness and holiness are qualities possessedperfectly by only God. Amazingly, God uses his Spirit to make thosequalities a growing reality in our lives when we will yield to hisleadership. The other day, we committed to let the Spirit work on maturingus in our weakest areas. Let's take an extra five or ten minutes sometimetoday, open God's Word, and read several passages of Scripture that apply toour specific vulnerabilities. Then, let's ask God's Spirit to transform usin these areas to be more like Christ!


PRAYER:Dear Father, may Jesus come soon with grace and glory! May I be foundblameless on that day, dear Father, not by my power and effort, but becauseof your transforming power at work within me. In Jesus' name I ask this.Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The beginning of strife [is as] when one letteth out water: therefore leaveoff contention, before it be meddled with. Proverbs 17:14 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 6, 2012*

*Devotional:*
And they that are Christ's have crucified the flesh with the affections and lusts.  Galatians 5:24  (KJV)

When we became Christians, we died to the old person of sin and were raised up a new person. While we have many of the same battles with temptation, we also now have the power of the resurrection and the Holy Spirit at work within us to help us. 

PRAYER:
Righteous Father, help me keep the dead and cast-away sin of my past far away from my heart and out of my life. May my life be a holy sacrifice that is pleasing to you. In the name of my Savior, Jesus, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The highway of the upright [is] to depart from evil: he that keepeth his way preserveth his soul.  Proverbs 16:17 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 7, 2012* 

*Devotional:*
Verily, verily, I say unto you, The hour is coming, and now is, when thedead shall hear the voice of the Son of God: and they that hear shall live.John 5:25 (KJV)

Aren't you glad that not even death can stop us from hearing Jesus' promisedwords to us: "RISE!"? We will hear his voice and live with him forever. Thatsure puts a lift in my future plans; what about you?

PRAYER:Thank you, Almighty God, that Jesus' resurrection demonstrated your power todestroy death. I have confidence in your Son's promises to return, to raiseme from the dead if I die before his return, and to take me home to be withyou. In the Savior's name. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
The wicked worketh a deceitful work: but to him that soweth righteousness[shall be] a sure reward. Proverbs 11:18 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 8, 2012* 

*Devotional:*
And they were all amazed, and they glorified God, and were filled with fear,saying, We have seen strange things to day. Luke 5:26 (KJV)

Jesus forgave a man who was lame, then showed he had authority to forgive by healing him. As exciting and important as this healing was, the most important thing was the reaction of those who witnessed it; they praised God out of a sense of amazed awe. They recognized that Jesus had come to minister as God's very presence. When we understand who Jesus is and what he has done for us and will continue to do for us, we do the same thing today-- we offer our praises with a sense of amazement and awe.

PRAYER:
Almighty God and Heavenly Father, I glorify your name and thank you for your grace which you so lavishly poured out on me through your Son and my Savior,Jesus, in whose name I offer this praise. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He that trusteth in his own heart is a fool: but whoso walketh wisely, he shall be delivered. Proverbs 28:26 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 9, 2012* 

*Devotional:*
And after these things he went forth, and saw a publican, named Levi,sitting at the receipt of custom: and he said unto him, Follow me. Luke5:27 (KJV)After capturing the hearts of the crowd, Jesus now calls another disciple,Levi (Matthew). 
Two things are significant about this calling. First, Jesus called someone no other religious leader would have chosen, a tax collector and Roman sympathizer -- to any Jew of Jesus' era, Matthew would have seemed very much like a traitor to his heritage and to his faith. Second, the tax collector followed, leaving behind his livelihood and his fortune. This is a powerful reminder that there is no one we should write off as unreachable with the Gospel and as unusable by our Lord.

PRAYER:
Father of all nations, help me recognize the people you place in my path today who are ready to know more about Jesus. Give me the wisdom and the awareness to know when and how to speak with them about my Savior. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A fool uttereth all his mind: but a wise [man] keepeth it in till afterwards. Proverbs 29:11 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 10, 2012*

*Devotional:*
But I say unto you, That whosoever looketh on a woman to lust after her hath committed adultery with her already in his heart.  Matthew 5:28  (KJV)

Living in a sexually supercharged world and facing the prevalence of pornography on the Internet and in today's media, how are you doing with this issue?

PRAYER:
Loving Father, give me the strength to resist sexual temptation, the wisdom to stay away from it, and character to triumph over it. In the mighty name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Whoso walketh uprightly shall be saved: but [he that is] perverse [in his] ways shall fall at once.  Proverbs 28:18 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 12, 2012* 

*Devotional:*
Then Peter and the [other] apostles answered and said, We ought to obey God rather than men. Acts 5:29 (KJV)
Against a stern warning from the ruling council in Jerusalem, called the Sanhedrin, Peter and the other apostles proclaimed Jesus as Lord. They knew that Jesus had triumphed over the attempts of his enemies to extinguish him and his ministry. The apostles blatantly disobeyed the orders of the very same people who had Jesus crucified. By any standard, that is faithful courage. How are you doing in the "standing up for Jesus" battle?

PRAYER:
Lord God Almighty, please empower me by your Spirit to be courageous. I do not want to ever back down from my convictions nor ever renounce my faith in Jesus, in whose name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
And thou, Solomon my son, know thou the God of thy father, and serve him with a perfect heart and with a willing mind: for the LORD searcheth all hearts, and understandeth all the imaginations of the thoughts: if thou seek him, he will be found of thee; but if thou forsake him, he will cast thee off for ever. 1 Chronicles 28:9 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 13, 2012*

*Devotional:*
The God of our fathers raised up Jesus, whom ye slew and hanged on a tree. Acts 5:30 (KJV)
Peter is making clear that his faith in Jesus didn't just begin with Jesus.It began with the Patriarchs, the great Jewish fathers. The God who blessed them also raised Jesus from the dead, even though Jesus had been executed inthe most heinous and degrading way possible for a faithful Jew -- he was nailed to a cross, something that was both illegal and a sign of being cursed under Jewish Law. He raised Jesus from the dead and exalted him and made him our Savior and our Lord. Praise God! 

PRAYER:
Thank you, dear Father, for showing your power over evil, sin, hate,jealousy, and death. In the name of Jesus, my Lord and Savior, I offer my praise and thanksgiving. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Behold, happy [is] the man whom God correcteth: therefore despise not thou the chastening of the Almighty: Job 5:17 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 14, 2012* 

*Devotional:*
And Jesus answering said unto them, They that are whole need not a physician; but they that are sick. I came not to call the righteous, but sinners to repentance. Luke 5:31-32 (KJV)

Jesus was often criticized for deliberately associating with people who were suspect in the eyes of the "religious." There was a reason for his behavior .He wasn't doing this to be popular, weird, bizarre, or hip. Jesus came tor edeem the enslaved, find the lost, mend the broken, and reclaim the sinner. Can Jesus' bodily presence strive for anything less than this today, and still call herself Jesus' Church?

PRAYER:
Forgive me, Father, when I opt for security in my acquaintances and I avoid potentially messy entanglements in my relationships. Please open my eyes to see the needy all around me. Please use me to lead them to your grace and to help them find family with your people. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The young lions do lack, and suffer hunger: but they that seek the LORD shall not want any good [thing]. Psalm 34:10 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 15, 2012* 

*Devotional:*
Take heed that ye do not your alms before men, to be seen of them: otherwise ye have no reward of your Father which is in heaven. Matthew 6:1 (KJV)
Compassion is not for personal glory, just as it is not a private internal emotion. Christian compassion must always motivate us to act in the best interest and for the greater good of those in need, without calling attention to ourselves or our sacrifices. God provides what we need to bless others and takes care of the reward when our goal is to please him and to be used by him to bless others who are in need.

PRAYER:
Loving God and tender Shepherd, use me each day to be a blessing to someone in need. Please open my eyes and ears to see those around me who need emotional support or financial help. Please give me the courage to bless them and lead them closer to you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
My son, hear the instruction of thy father, and forsake not the law of thy mother: Proverbs 1:8 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 16, 2012* 

*Devotional:*
For if we have been planted together in the likeness of his death, we shall be also [in the likeness] of [his] resurrection: Romans 6:5 (KJV)

So, here's the great news: if we have died with Christ, we've already died the only death that really matters. Our lives are joined with his and so we will share in his glory when he returns (Colossians 3:1-4). Even death cannot separate us from his presence in our lives (Romans 8:35-39) because we have been given the victory over death through Christ Jesus our Lord (1Corinthians 15:55-57). We do not have to fear the second death (Revelation2:11; 20:6) because we have already passed over from death into life (John5:24).

PRAYER:
Who will rescue me from this body of death? Thanks be to God - through Jesus Christ our Lord! Amen. (Romans 7:24-25)


*Wisdom:*
Know ye that the LORD he [is] God: [it is] he [that] hath made us, and not we ourselves; [we are] his people, and the sheep of his pasture. Psalms 100:3 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 17, 2012*

*Devotional:*
But thou, when thou prayest, enter into thy closet, and when thou hast shut thy door, pray to thy Father which is in secret; and thy Father which seeth in secret shall reward thee openly.  Matthew 6:6  (KJV)

Prayer is an incredible invitation from God to share with him what is on our hearts. Even when we don't have words to say, he helps us through his Spirit in those moments. This incredibly intimate conversation, sustained by the very precious Spirit of God within us, must never be debased by crass showmanship or pride. Prayer is not done to prove our piety, but to deepen our relationship with Almighty God!

PRAYER:
Abba Father, thank you so much for the incredible gift of prayer. Thank you for listening to both my words and my heart. Thank you for being near and not far off. Forgive me when I don't call upon you as often as I should, or when I take your gracious listening ear for granted. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
My brethren, count it all joy when ye fall into divers temptations; Knowing [this], that the trying of your faith worketh patience.  James 1:2-3 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 19, 2012*

*Devotional:*
But Noah found grace in the eyes of the LORD. Genesis 6:8 (KJV) Reminds me of what God told Jesus at his baptism -- "... in you I am well pleased!" Even in the middle of a culture steeped in sin in Noah's time, God could find the one heart loyal to him and use him and his family to be a blessing and provide the world a future. May we each be such a person in our day, in our job, in our school, in our neighborhood. Can you imagine the difference it would ultimately make if each of us decided to be a Noah?

PRAYER:
Loving Shepherd and Holy God, please bless me as I seek to passionately live a life that pleases you and brings you joy. Please use me and my church family to make a difference in the world. In the name of the Lord Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For he hath made him [to be] sin for us, who knew no sin; that we might be made the righteousness of God in him. 2 Corinthians 5:21 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 20, 2012*

*Devotional:*
But they that will be rich fall into temptation and a snare, and [into] many foolish and hurtful lusts, which drown men in destruction and perdition. 
1 Timothy 6:9 (KJV)
This is not a message for folks who are financially rich. No, this is for all of us who want to have that wealth. Craving it, coveting it, and going in pursuit of earthly wealth expose us to grave danger. Let's be reminded of Jesus' words: "Seek first God's Kingdom and his righteousness, and all these things will be added unto you."

PRAYER:
Thank you, dear Father, for your many blessings. Please help me to be satisfied and generous with the blessings you have already given me. Please help me keep my focus on you and your Son! In the name of your Son and my Savior, Jesus, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
As we have therefore opportunity, let us do good unto all [men], especially unto them who are of the household of faith.
Galatians 6:10(KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 21, 2012*

*Devotional:*
As we have therefore opportunity, let us do good unto all [men], especially unto them who are of the household of faith. Galatians 6:10 (KJV) We are to be a people who do good deeds. That's a very significant part of who we are as Jesus' followers. So let's look for the many opportunities that God places in our paths to bless others. Let's use all of these blessings to bring God glory!

PRAYER:
Almighty LORD, please give me the eyes to see and the heart to be touched by those around me who need to see your goodness and grace through my compassion and concern. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen. 


*Wisdom:*
Let your speech [be] alway with grace, seasoned with salt, that ye may know how ye ought to answer every man. Colossians 4:6 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 22, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Likewise reckon ye also yourselves to be dead indeed unto sin, but alive unto God through Jesus Christ our Lord.  Romans 6:11  (KJV)

Just as Jesus died to sin, we also died to sin. But, simply putting aside sin isn't going to keep sin away from us. We must embrace Jesus' new life for us every day, with our hearts open to the Lord's exciting will for us. Let's let what is dead remain buried and in the past. Let's live passionately for God with our eyes focused on Jesus and his future for us.

PRAYER:
Sovereign Lord and Loving Father, I want the past life of sin to remain buried and dead. Please empower me to vibrant life that is full of your Spirit and always open to your leading. Please make your presence and your will plain to me. In Jesus' name I ask it. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed [is] the man whose strength [is] in thee; in whose heart [are] the ways [of them].  Psalm 84:5 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 23, 2012*

*Devotional:*
For we wrestle not against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this world, against spiritual wickedness in high [places].  Ephesians 6:12  (KJV)

This is war! We face a daily battle and it is not just with sin and temptation. We have a real foe whose desire for us is our destruction. But, our foe has already been defeated and his angels stand rebuked. So, let's keep our spiritual vigor knowing that we're not playing church but fighting for the Kingdom.

PRAYER:
Almighty and Victorious King, I praise you for conquering sin and death and law for us, and making us righteous and sinless by your grace. Thank you, in Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
This then is the message which we have heard of him, and declare unto you, that God is light, and in him is no darkness at all. If we say that we have fellowship with him, and walk in darkness, we lie, and do not the truth:  1 John 1:5-6 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 24, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Wherefore take unto you the whole armour of God, that ye may be able to withstand in the evil day, and having done all, to stand.  Ephesians 6:13  (KJV)

Since we are in a spiritual war, we must put on spiritual armor. More than saying our daily prayers and perfunctorily reading our daily Scriptures, we must learn to recognize the spiritual armor God has given us for our spiritual protection and prepare ourselves for spiritual warfare. We should approach each day, each task, each Scripture, with a sense of urgency because we know we are at war. The day of evil will come, so let's be ready to take our stand using the tools God has supplied and the power he provides.

PRAYER:
Dear Father in Heaven, please empower me by your Holy Spirit, please make me bold because of your heavenly calling for me, and please inspire me to be spiritually courageous because of the example of Jesus. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The LORD shall preserve thee from all evil: he shall preserve thy soul. The LORD shall preserve thy going out and thy coming in from this time forth, and even for evermore.  Psalm 121:7-8 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 26, 2012*

*Devotional:*
But God forbid that I should glory, save in the cross of our Lord Jesus Christ, by whom the world is crucified unto me, and I unto the world.Galatians 6:14 (KJV)
Do you have a basis for pride? What is your source of that pride? Paul reminds us that our one, true, and dependable source of boasting is boasting in what the Lord has done for us on the Cross. This one source of boasting has absolutely nothing to do with anything that we have done, attained, or accomplished on our own. All other reasons to boast are fleeting glimpses at hollow fame compared to the joy and assurance of sharing in Jesus' life,death, and resurrection.

PRAYER:
Forgive me, O Abba Father, for the times I have thought myself important because of some transitory accomplishment. Thank you for giving me a bedrock source of boasting in Jesus' love and grace demonstrated in the Cross. In Jesus' name I thank you. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of him that bringeth good tidings, that publisheth peace; that bringeth good tidings of good, that publisheth salvation; that saith unto Zion, Thy God reigneth! Isaiah 52:7(KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 27, 2012*

*Devotional:*
But if ye forgive not men their trespasses, neither will your Father forgive your trespasses. Matthew 6:15 (KJV)
Can you think of a more frightening thought than God not forgiving our sins? We know how much he paid so our sins could be forgiven! We know how much he loves us! We know how much he wants us to be in relationship with him! So why would he withhold his forgiveness? Because we demonstrate that we have not received it or do not understand it! God is gracious and he will not accept those who are not gracious!

PRAYER:
Holy God, there are those that I do find it difficult to forgive. Please, right now while I'm praying, soften my heart by your Spirit, cleanse my soul of any bitterness or resentment, and please empower me to let go of the pain of the past and forgive. I thank you for this grace to not only be forgiven, but to also forgive. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
But if from thence thou shalt seek the LORD thy God, thou shalt find [him], if thou seek him with all thy heart and with all thy soul. Deuteronomy 4:29(KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 28, 2012*

*Devotional:*
And as many as walk according to this rule, peace [be] on them, and mercy,and upon the Israel of God. Galatians 6:16 (KJV)
Paul ends his breathtaking letter to Galatians with this incredible reminder: both Jews and Gentiles who are justified by faith in Jesus Christare God's people, his Israel. Like Abraham who left on a long journey trusting in God's promise, so also all who are spiritual Israel follow God's lead and cling to God's promise through faith in Jesus Christ. Like those who were delivered in the Exodus by the power of God and with the sprinkled blood of the Passover lamb, God's people today have been blood-bought and delivered from their bondage to sin and death. Here there is neither Jew nor Gentile, slave nor free, male nor female, because in Israel, we are God's people and the recipients of his mercy and his peace.

PRAYER:
El Shaddai, LORD of the Covenant, thank you for our great Patriarchs of faith who kept the faith and trusted in your Promise. Thank you for fulfilling your Promise in Jesus. Thank you for blessing me and including me as one of your children. Now may we, your people, bring you praise, in the name of Jesus our Lord. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Neither is there any creature that is not manifest in his sight: but all things [are] naked and opened unto the eyes of him with whom we have to do. Hebrews 4:13 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 29, 2012*

*Devotional:*
But God be thanked, that ye were the servants of sin, but ye have obeyed from the heart that form of doctrine which was delivered you. Romans 6:17(KJV)
Paul stresses in Romans 6 that obedience to the will of God does not mean we are being manipulated or put under a bunch of arbitrary rules or formal laws. No, obedience of our grace-filled God is liberation -- liberation from the bondage of sin and the certainty of death, liberation from the haunting memories of sin and its effects, as well as liberation to be the people we were created to be!

PRAYER:
Heavenly Father, my head understands that being obedient to your will is a blessing and not a restriction. I know you have given me your truth to protect and save me. Forgive me for sometimes doubting and looking elsewhere for the joy and delight that only you provide. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
My son, forget not my law; but let thine heart keep my commandments: For length of days, and long life, and peace, shall they add to thee.  Proverbs 3:1-2(KJV)


----------



## baddison

*November 30, 2012*

*Devotional:*
But will God in very deed dwell with men on the earth? behold, heaven and the heaven of heavens cannot contain thee; how much less this house which I have built! 2 Chronicles 6:18 (KJV)
As Solomon dedicated the Temple, he realized that this tremendous accomplishment of great beauty was far too insignificant and small to house the Creator of the Universe. But, God did choose to dwell with mortals. That is what the life of Jesus is about (John 1:11-18). God is awesome and beyond description, far too holy to be expected to associate with flawed human beings. As God, however, he has chosen to love us and come and live with us so we can return to him and share in his glory.

PRAYER:
Almighty God and Sovereign Father, you are more magnificent than my words can describe and more gracious than my heart can fully grasp. Thank you for your glory that is beyond human comprehension and your grace that bridges the awesome distance between us. Thank you, dear Father, for being God. In Jesus' name I praise. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Honour thy father and thy mother: that thy days may be long upon the land which the LORD thy God giveth thee. Exodus 20:12 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 1, 2012*

*Devotional:*
What? know ye not that your body is the temple of the Holy Ghost [which is] in you, which ye have of God, and ye are not your own? For ye are bought with a price: therefore glorify God in your body, and in your spirit, which are God's.  1 Corinthians 6:19-20  (KJV)

A few Devotions ago, we were reminded of Solomon's great dedication speech of the Temple in the Old Testament. Incredibly, Paul asserts that God has taken up his dwelling inside of us through his Spirit, just as majestically as he took up his dwelling in the Jerusalem Temple. Our acceptability to God as his holy dwelling came at a great price to him -- the death of his Son! How can we refuse to honor his holy presence in us? How can we not live a holy life in response to his grace?

PRAYER:
Forgive me, dear Father, for the times that I have lost sight of the wonder of your presence within me. The gift of your Spirit is a dazzling and humbling grace. Once again, Father, I pledge to present my body as a living sacrifice to please and honor you as your Temple. At the same time, I acknowledge that I need the presence and power of your Holy Spirit to please and honor you as your holy child. Lead me, cleanse me, purify me, and make me like Jesus by your Spirit. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Let your light so shine before men, that they may see your good works, and glorify your Father which is in heaven.  Matthew 5:16 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

December 3, 2012

Devotional:

But lay up for yourselves treasures in heaven, where neither moth nor rust
doth corrupt, and where thieves do not break through nor steal:* Matthew
6:20* (KJV)



Where's your treasure? What are you doing to invest in long term security?
Why not make sure your most important investments are guaranteed a great
return!



PRAYER:

Abba Father, I know that the only true security I can ever have is in you.
Please give me wisdom as I seek to use my time, my talents, and my treasure
to honor you and bring others to you. In Jesus name I pray. Amen.





Wisdom:

Blessed [are] they that keep judgment, [and] he that doeth righteousness at
all times.* Psalm 106:3 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

December 4, 2012

Devotional:

Thus did Noah; according to all that God commanded him, so did he.* Genesis
6:22* (KJV)



Noah was described as a righteous man, blameless in his generation, who
walked with God and did all that the Lord commanded him (Gen. 6:9, 22). Can
you think of a higher honor? I'm not sure what they will write on my
headstone when I pass from this life to be with Jesus, but I surely would
love to be worthy of what was said of Noah in this verse! How about you?



PRAYER:

Holy God, I fully acknowledge that I am saved by your grace and not because
of any great or righteous thing that I have done. At the same time, Father,
I surely do want to honor you with my life and show others the difference
your loving kindness makes in the life of your children. Bless me please,
dear Father, to be more worthy of this description of Noah. In Jesus' name I
pray. Amen.





Wisdom:

Wherefore gird up the loins of your mind, be sober, and hope to the end for
the grace that is to be brought unto you at the revelation of Jesus Christ;
1 Pet. 1:13 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 5, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Grace [be] with all them that love our Lord Jesus Christ in sincerity. Amen.  Ephesians 6:24  (KJV)

Ephesians makes some of the greatest declarations in the entire Bible about the grace of God. This one, however, may be the very richest. Grace is offered to us whether we accept it or not. But, grace is with us in rich abundance and blessing as we love Jesus and hang on to his love with a grip of faith that is unwavering.

PRAYER:
Holy Father, I do love you and your Son Jesus with all my heart. Forgive me when my display of this passion dims and my communication of his grace to others lags. Rekindle in me an unquenchable desire to show my love for Jesus in all that I do and say. In his name, Jesus, your Son, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A virtuous woman [is] a crown to her husband: but she that maketh ashamed [is] as rottenness in his bones.  Proverbs 12:4 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 6, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Therefore I say unto you, Take no thought for your life, what ye shall eat, or what ye shall drink; nor yet for your body, what ye shall put on. Is not the life more than meat, and the body than raiment?  Matthew 6:25  (KJV)

God gives beauty to the flowers and life to grass. In the grand scheme of things, these are transitory and insignificant. He sent his Son from Heaven to save us. So, he most definitely is going to give us what we need until we go home to live with him!


PRAYER:
Loving Father and Almighty God, forgive my distraction over temporal things. I do believe that you have given me everything I need in Jesus and in the gracious abundance of your blessings. In the precious name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Whosoever therefore shall humble himself as this little child, the same is greatest in the kingdom of heaven.  Matthew 18:4 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 7, 2012*

*Devotional:*
I make a decree, That in every dominion of my kingdom men tremble and fear before the God of Daniel: for he [is] the living God, and stedfast for ever, and his kingdom [that] which shall not be destroyed, and his dominion [shall be even] unto the end. He delivereth and rescueth, and he worketh signs and wonders in heaven and in earth, who hath delivered Daniel from the power of the lions. Daniel 6:26-27 (KJV)

If a foreign King in the days of the Old Testament can recognize how grand and glorious our God is, surely those of us who have received his grace through Jesus can rejoice in him and give him praise!

PRAYER:
Father God, you are glorious and awesome. Your rule is true, righteous, and eternal. You keep your promises and generously send forth your blessings. You alone are truly holy, awesome in your splendor and might. I praise you and thank you in the name of Jesus my Lord. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
In the day of prosperity be joyful, but in the day of adversity consider: God also hath set the one over against the other, to the end that man should find nothing after him. Ecclesiastes 7:14 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 8, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Which of you by taking thought can add one cubit unto his stature?  Matthew 6:27  (KJV)

In our busy world, we often let ourselves get preoccupied with worrisome and inconsequential things. What does this get us? Far from making our lives more productive or adding to our longevity, we know for a fact that worry hastens our demise and robs our days of joy and grace.

PRAYER:
Father, thank you. Thank you for making the earth hold its orbit and my heart have its beat. Thank you for giving me a future beyond the boundary markers of my mortality. Thank you for pouring your grace and numerous blessings into my life. Forgive me, Lord, when I do not count these blessings enough and begin to worry how I might acquire more or fear losing those things that I have. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Look not every man on his own things, but every man also on the things of others.  Philippians 2:4 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 10, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Bless them that curse you, and pray for them which despitefully use you. Luke 6:28 (KJV)
Outside the example of Jesus, this command makes no sense at all. But, Jesus shows us the importance of leaving our destiny in the hands of our Creator and Father. Suddenly, this makes perfect sense. What is the best way to defeat an enemy? Certainly it's not to beat or kill that person. No, the way we defeat our enemies is by having Jesus' grace capture their hearts and having their character conform to that of our King!

PRAYER:
Loving and gracious God, please soften my heart and toughen my resolve so that I can love as Jesus loved. Make my life redemptive, even to those who oppose, abhor, ridicule, and hate me. Use me, dear Father, to bring others to the grace of Jesus. In his name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
And this commandment have we from him, That he who loveth God love his brother also. 1 John 4:21 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 11, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Jesus answered and said unto them, This is the work of God, that ye believe on him whom he hath sent. John 6:29 (KJV)
"What do you do for a living?" It is one of the most commonly asked questions in many cultures. We define each other in large measure by the work we do. God, however, defines us by his grace. So the work God has for us, the way he wants us to "make our living," so to speak, is by fully trusting in Jesus. This is the orientation point for each of our lives!

PRAYER:
Lord God Almighty, Ruler of Heaven and earth, I believe, but help my unbelief. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The fining pot [is] for silver, and the furnace for gold: but the LORD trieth the hearts. Proverbs 17:3 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 12, 2012*

*Devotional:*
And Moses said before the LORD, Behold, I [am] of uncircumcised lips, and how shall Pharaoh hearken unto me? Exodus 6:30 (KJV)
Moses had to learn the same lesson most of us have to learn: folks really don't care that much about what we say. If the truth be known, most of us can't say it very well, anyway. But, when we offer ourselves to the Lord, he truly works through us and uses us in mighty ways. Ol' Stammerin' Mo' is the great testimony that God can take a shepherd with faltering speech and turn him into the greatest leader of his time. Don't you think we had better ask what God wants to do with us, and get to doing it!

PRAYER:
Loving Father, please use me in your service. I recognize that all the gifts, abilities, and experiences that I have came from you. All my capabilities are given to me so I can bring you praise. So please enable me to use my abilities for your glory. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Depart from evil, and do good; seek peace, and pursue it. Psalm 34:14 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 13, 2013*

*Devotional:*
[[Shiggaion of David, which he sang unto the LORD, concerning the words of Cush the Benjamite.]] O LORD my God, in thee do I put my trust: save me from all them that persecute me, and deliver me:  Psalm 7:1  (KJV)

Who or what is pursuing you? Is it a past mistake? Is it an old enemy? Is it your conscience? Is it a nagging sense of guilt? Is it someone who wants to do you physical harm? Is it a physical illness? In the middle of all the storms and struggles of life, where do you go to find peace and security? There is only One who can be a true and lasting refuge. Just One!

PRAYER:
Father God, you are my refuge and source of strength when my courage is gone and my soul is weary. Please, dear Father, destroy all the forces and powers and enemies that pursue me and seek to take me captive and draw me away from you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For all flesh [is] as grass, and all the glory of man as the flower of grass. The grass withereth, and the flower thereof falleth away:  1 Peter 1:24 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 14, 2012*

*Devotional:*
For with what judgment ye judge, ye shall be judged: and with what measure ye mete, it shall be measured to you again. Matthew 7:2 (KJV)Jesus is concerned that we not have a critical spirit toward others,especially about their motives as to why they did something. We can't assumeto know another person's heart; only God can. When we are unfairly critical,overly harsh, or unduly judgmental, we need to remember that God will use that same standard on us. I don't know about you, but I need grace. So do those I love. I'm going to try very hard to be as gracious toward others as I'm trusting that God is going to be gracious with me.

PRAYER:
Forgive me, Abba Father, for the times that I've been far more critical of others than I should be. Arouse within me a passion to be gracious toward others so that they can see your graciousness shining through me. In Jesus'name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Now we exhort you, brethren, warn them that are unruly, comfort the feebleminded, support the weak, be patient toward all [men]. 1Thessalonians 5:14 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 15, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Thus saith the LORD of hosts, the God of Israel, Amend your ways and your doings, and I will cause you to dwell in this place.  Jeremiah 7:3  (KJV)

We often take for granted what we have, where we live, the friends who bless our lives, and the family that gives us a place to belong and grow. All of these are gifts to us from God. We don't deserve them. We don't earn them. But, we can surely destroy them. God wants us to live obediently, not just to please him, but also to protect ourselves and those we love. So let's reform our actions and live for him and not for ourselves.

PRAYER:
Almighty and Holy Father, please forgive me of my sins. Please bless me and empower me as I seek to turn my life around to live passionately for you and your glory. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
If any man among you seem to be religious, and bridleth not his tongue, but deceiveth his own heart, this man's religion [is] vain.  James 1:26 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 17, 2012*

*Devotional:*
The wife hath not power of her own body, but the husband: and likewise also the husband hath not power of his own body, but the wife. Defraud ye not one the other, except [it be] with consent for a time, that ye may give yourselves to fasting and prayer; and come together again, that Satan tempt you not for your incontinency.  1 Corinthians 7:4-5  (KJV)

In 1 Corinthians 6:19-20, Paul told us that our bodies were not our own, but that we had been bought at a price. Once again in chapter 7, he reminds each of us that when we marry, our body is not our own, it belongs to our spouse. We are to use our bodies to bless, please, and bring fulfillment to our marriage partner. This is crucial to our marriage relationship and also to please God!

PRAYER:
Holy and loving God, Abba Father, please forgive me when I have cheapened myself by not treating my body as a gift to you. Whether it is in marriage or whether it is as a single, I want to use my body in a way that is holy and pleasing to you (and to my marriage partner). In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For the LORD giveth wisdom: out of his mouth [cometh] knowledge and understanding.  Proverbs 2:6 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 18, 2012*

*Devotional:*

For if ye throughly amend your ways and your doings; if ye throughly execute judgment between a man and his neighbour; [If] ye oppress not the stranger, the fatherless, and the widow, and shed not innocent blood in this place, neither walk after other gods to your hurt: Then will I cause you to dwell in this place, in the land that I gave to your fathers, for ever and ever.
Jeremiah 7:5-7  (KJV)



What is the true measure of our character? Certainly it is not merely how we act "at church." The real test of our character, our godliness, is our partnership with him in his work of redeeming the lost, forgotten, downtrodden, and broken. When we live only for ourselves, when the "have-nots" are left so far behind, a culture collapses upon itself because it lacks the heart of God, and people become jealous and resentful of one another.



PRAYER:

Loving God, Almighty and Sovereign Lord, please forgive us and use your children to heal our land. Father, I especially pray that you will use me to be a blessing to someone who has no one to whom he or she can turn in times of crisis. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

And he said, The things which are impossible with men are possible with God.
Luke 18:27 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 19, 2012*

*Devotional:*
But now we are delivered from the law, that being dead wherein we were held;that we should serve in newness of spirit, and not [in] the oldness of theletter. Romans 7:6 (KJV)
We are free from Law! Does that mean anarchy and lawlessness?Absolutely not! No, because the grace that freed us also brought God's HOLY Spirit to live within. He can empower us to do what we could not do on our own. He can help us in our weakness to pray with confidence and boldness to the Father. With his help, we are brought into a circle of accountable friends, tied by the grace of God and the Spirit of Christ. Thank God for the "new way"!

PRAYER:
Father, thank you for redeeming and delivering me from the requirements of law and placing your Spirit in my heart to help me be more than I could ever be trying to obey the Law. In Jesus' name I praise you. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
But if we walk in the light, as he is in the light, we have fellowship one with another, and the blood of Jesus Christ his Son cleanseth us from all sin. 1 John 1:7 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 20, 2012*

*Devotional:*

Ask, and it shall be given you; seek, and ye shall find; knock, and it shall be opened unto you: For every one that asketh receiveth; and he that seeketh findeth; and to him that knocketh it shall be opened.  Matthew 7:7-8  (KJV)



God made us to seek after him and find him (Acts 17:27-28). Try to imagine the astounding reality of this truth: the God of the Universe is thrilled to see us when we come home to him! Is it any wonder that he longs for us to seek him so he can welcome us with the same joy as the father welcomed the son back again (Luke 15:11-31)?



PRAYER:

Father, while there are many things that my selfish heart seeks after, deep inside I know that what I need most, and what I seek most right now, is to know you in a more holy and majestic way. In Jesus' name I seek you. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

ALEPH. Blessed [are] the undefiled in the way, who walk in the law of the LORD.  Psalm 119:1 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 21, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Now will I shortly pour out my fury upon thee, and accomplish mine anger upon thee: and I will judge thee according to thy ways, and will recompense thee for all thine abominations.  Ezekiel 7:8  (KJV)

Because God's people had repeatedly rebelled and chosen to turn an unhearing ear toward his will, God is about to let them face the consequences of their own sinfulness. He is ready to judge them using the harshest of standards because of their entrenched rebellion. We must remember that he wants us to be a holy people just as much as he did his Old Testament people. Let's be faithful to him, no matter the values of our culture.

PRAYER:
O God, please do not rebuke me in your wrath, but encourage me to live for you no matter my circumstances or my culture. I want to be faithful to you in all I do, say, and think. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For my thoughts [are] not your thoughts, neither [are] your ways my ways, saith the LORD. For [as] the heavens are higher than the earth, so are my ways higher than your ways, and my thoughts than your thoughts.  Isaiah 55:8-9 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 22, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Oh let the wickedness of the wicked come to an end; but establish the just: for the righteous God trieth the hearts and reins.  Psalm 7:9  (KJV)

In a world of organized crime, gangs, and predators, we have some real work cut out for us if we are going to influence the violent part of contemporary culture to change its ways. Maybe the place to start is down on our knees before the Father, asking him to use us to make a difference in our violent world!

PRAYER:
Loving Lord and Father of all peoples, please forgive us for anything we have done to condone or accept the violence that is entrenched in many parts of our world today. Please bring the evil and hostile trend towards violence to an end. Frustrate and defeat those who use violence. May your people be an example of productive, compassionate, and non-violent living. Please give strength and protection to all who face the threat of violence because of their faith. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
But thou, when thou prayest, enter into thy closet, and when thou hast shut thy door, pray to thy Father which is in secret; and thy Father which seeth in secret shall reward thee openly.  Matthew 6:6 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 24, 2012*

*Devotional:*
And cried with a loud voice, saying, Salvation to our God which sitteth upon the throne, and unto the Lamb.  Revelation 7:10  (KJV)

From the voices of those who know, the message is clear! God reigns and with his rule comes salvation. This is because of the Lamb who was willing to be slain, but who triumphed over death. Because of the Lamb's work and faithfulness, we can be assured of heaven.

PRAYER:
Loving Father and Sovereign God, thank you for providing salvation by extending your grace to me in Jesus. Thank you, Jesus, for offering yourself to be the Lamb sacrificed for my sins. I look forward to heaven and seeing you face to face and praising you with the angels, the martyrs, the elders, and other faithful Christians before the throne. To you, O God, belongs all praise, honor, glory, and thanks, in the name of Jesus. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
But without faith [it is] impossible to please [him]: for he that cometh to God must believe that he is, and [that] he is a rewarder of them that diligently seek him.  Hebrews 11:6 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 25, 2012*

*Devotional:*
See that ye refuse not him that speaketh. For if they escaped not who refused him that spake on earth, much more [shall not] we [escape], if we turn away from him that [speaketh] from heaven:  Hebrews 12:25  (KJV)

With the gift of Jesus comes an awesome responsibility: we must listen, follow, and honor him! If God demanded that his people obey his lesser messengers who were prophets or kings, what do you think the responsibility is for us to listen when he has emptied heaven of his Son's glory so that it might shine on us?

PRAYER:
Thank you, dear Father, for sending your Son and my Savior, Jesus. Please, dear LORD, I do not want to ever take that gift for granted. Please empower me and give me wisdom so that I can faithfully listen and serve Jesus, in whose name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
My help [cometh] from the LORD, which made heaven and earth. He will not suffer thy foot to be moved: he that keepeth thee will not slumber. Behold, he that keepeth Israel shall neither slumber nor sleep.  Psalm 121:2-4  (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 26, 2012*

*Devotional:*
Therefore all things whatsoever ye would that men should do to you, do ye even so to them: for this is the law and the prophets.  Matthew 7:12  (KJV)

Some things don't need a lot of explaining, just a lot more implementing.

PRAYER:
Loving God, Almighty Father, forgive me of my selfishness. You have blessed me so richly through Jesus. Please move me by your Spirit to be as generous, loving, forgiving, and kind with others as I want them to be with me and as the Lord has been to me. In Jesus' name I ask this. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Honour all [men]. Love the brotherhood. Fear God. Honour the king.  1 Peter 2:17 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 27, 2012*

*Devotional:*

Enter ye in at the strait gate: for wide [is] the gate, and broad [is] the way, that leadeth to destruction, and many there be which go in thereat:
Because strait [is] the gate, and narrow [is] the way, which leadeth unto life, and few there be that find it.  Matthew 7:13-14  (KJV)



Over two decades ago, Juan Carlos Ortiz criticized European and American evangelists for offering a carrot stick gospel that focused on the pay off and not lordship of Jesus. Jesus, especially in Matthew 7, reminds us that grace does not dismiss discipleship and mercy does not release us from our need to genuinely repent. We must accept the grace that is given us and truly let Jesus be Lord of our lives. It's not an either-or proposition, but a both-and call from God to receive grace and to follow Jesus as Lord.



PRAYER:

Almighty God, holy and awesome in your majesty and might, I know that I will never be worthy of your grace. I know that my flesh can be easily lured away from the path of discipleship. So please help me as I seek to follow the Good Shepherd on your way of salvation. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

Wherefore putting away lying, speak every man truth with his neighbour: for we are members one of another.  Ephesians 4:25 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 28, 2012*

*Devotional:*

If my people, which are called by my name, shall humble themselves, and pray, and seek my face, and turn from their wicked ways; then will I hear from heaven, and will forgive their sin, and will heal their land.  2 Chronicles 7:14  (KJV)



While this is a passage often emphasized when talking about the problems with nations and governments, let's remember that the truest application of this must find its home in us and in our churches. We can begin revival in our land if we will commit to daily prayer, weekly fasting, and hearts yearning for God to enter our world and transform it.



PRAYER:

O God, Father of all nations and peoples, please enter into our world with clear signs of your power and grace. Call the lost to you through us. Use us to be the firstfruits of renewal and restoration. In Jesus' name. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

If ye then be risen with Christ, seek those things which are above, where Christ sitteth on the right hand of God. Set your affection on things above, not on things on the earth.  Colossians 3:1-2 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 29, 2012*

*Devotional:*

There is nothing from without a man, that entering into him can defile him:
but the things which come out of him, those are they that defile the man. 

Mark 7:15 (KJV)



We get so hung up on externals, appearances, and facades. Jesus cuts to the
core of God's concern -- our spiritual heart condition. He wants us to not
only focus on what we put in our body, but what we allow to grow in our
hearts and simmer in our heads. The inner world is what needs our most
earnest attention. So let's be honest and ask if we are spending as much
time focusing on our inner world as we are focusing on our external
appearance!



PRAYER:

O God, who searches minds and hearts, may the words of my mouth and the
thoughts of my heart be pleasing to you. I offer you my inner world to
cleanse and redecorate by the sanctifying work of your Holy Spirit. Please
guard my heart from evil ambitions and my mind from impure thoughts. In
Jesus' name I pray. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

Now faith is the substance of things hoped for, the evidence of things not
seen. Hebrews 11:1 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*December 31, 2012*

*Devotional:*

But rather seek ye the kingdom of God; and all these things shall be added
unto you.  Luke 12:31  (KJV)



As you stand at the end of one year and look over tomorrow into the
beginning of a new one, please remember that before the resolutions are made
and broken, and before this year has come to an end, declare to the Lord and
in your hearts, "As for me and my house, we will serve the Lord..." (Joshua 24:15b) as our first priority!



PRAYER:

As I conclude this year and begin another, I pray that you will help me keep
my eyes on Jesus, dear Father, and my heart focused on your will. In Jesus'
name. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

Blessed [is] the man to whom the Lord will not impute sin.
Romans 4:8(KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 1, 2013*

*Devotional:*

[There is] no wisdom nor understanding nor counsel against the LORD.
Proverbs
21:30  (KJV)



No matter how fresh the start nor how great the plans we have made, if we do
not walk with God, the coming year will not be a spiritual success. As we
receive this gift of a new year, let's commit to serve the Lord. As we make
plans for the coming days ahead, let's make sure that those plans are made
based on the LORD's revealed will in Scripture and prayerful consideration
of what our God wants us to accomplish.



PRAYER:

God of the ages, my Father in heaven, thank you for being very near as I
start on a new year. Please help me know your will each day. Bring the
people into my life who will help me love you more, serve you effectively,
and bless others in meaningful ways. To you be all the honor and glory in
what I do, think, and say in the days ahead. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.



*Wisdom:
*
In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was
God. The same was in the beginning with God.
John 1:1-2
(KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 2, 2013*

*Devotional:
*
But the saints of the most High shall take the kingdom, and possess the
kingdom for ever, even for ever and ever. Daniel 7:18 (KJV)



Forever! The Kingdom will belong to God's saints, his children, the people
of the Most High (see Daniel 7:27), us! And it will be ours, forever ... and
ever ... and ever. Praise God for his promises, his grace, and his
faithfulness.



PRAYER:

Almighty God Most High, I look forward to the day that your Kingdom rules in
power and your will is done on this earth as it is in heaven. I thank you
for your promises to us, your people, and I thank you for giving your
children a Kingdom that cannot be shaken. Bless me, O God, as I seek to live
my life each day in reverence and awe at your awesome holiness and grace. In
Jesus' name I pray. Amen.





*Wisdom:
*
Turn not to the right hand nor to the left: remove thy foot from evil.
Proverbs 4:27 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 3, 2013*

*Devotional:
*
And there came a fear on all: and they glorified God, saying, That a great
prophet is risen up among us; and, That God hath visited his people.  

Luke 7:16  (KJV)



Jesus came to do the work of God. Jesus came as the Son of God. Jesus came
to reveal God. Jesus came and people praised God. Jesus came so people could
see God. Do you know Jesus? If you do, do you know him as well as you
should?



PRAYER:

O Gracious Father and Eternal God, thank you for revealing yourself, your
love, your grace, and your salvation in Jesus. We thank you for visiting our
world and making us your children. To you, O God, belongs all glory and
praise in the name of Jesus Christ. Amen.





*Wisdom:
*
Blessed [are] they that keep his testimonies, [and that] seek him with the
whole heart.  Psalm 119:2 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 4, 2013*

*Devotional:*

For the Lamb which is in the midst of the throne shall feed them, and shall lead them unto living fountains of waters: and God shall wipe away all tears from their eyes.  Revelation 7:17  (KJV)



What a beautiful picture! The One who died for us will nourish and refresh us. The One upon whom all eternity hinges will take time to personally comfort us. No wonder Paul could say that he did not consider his present sufferings worth comparing to the glory that would be revealed to us!
(Romans 8:18)



PRAYER:

Father God and Sovereign Lord of all Creation, thank you for your incredible love for me. While I know I don't deserve your overwhelming and generous grace, I rejoice in it. While I know my best attempts at honoring you fall short, thank you for promising to welcome me into your presence, care for me, and comfort me when I come home to you. Your love, O Lord, is beyond my comprehension and exhausts my appreciation while filling my heart with wonder and praise. In Jesus' name I praise you. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

For this is the message that ye heard from the beginning, that we should love one another.  1 John 3:11 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 5, 2013*

*Devotional:*

The great temptations which thine eyes saw, and the signs, and the wonders,
and the mighty hand, and the stretched out arm, whereby the LORD thy God
brought thee out: so shall the LORD thy God do unto all the people of whom
thou art afraid.  Deuteronomy 7:19   (KJV)



So often we look at the past work of God and think we will not see the
display of his power like our predecessors did. But, just as God reminded a
new generation of his people that he would go with them and empower them
like he had their parents, we also need to expect him to do more than all we
can ask or even imagine by his power at work within us! (cf. Ephesians 3:20)



PRAYER:

Almighty God who is infinitely able to work with power and might, we ask
that you use your power to call the unsaved to Jesus in our generation.
Please use us to be your tools and do in our day the great work of
redemption, reconciliation, and revival like you have done in years gone by.
Father, we believe in your power and your desire to save. Please act
mightily to redeem our generation. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.





*Wisdom:
*
And the prayer of faith shall save the sick, and the Lord shall raise him
up; and if he have committed sins, they shall be forgiven him.  James 5:15
(KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 7, 2013*

*Devotional:
*
For [there is] not a just man upon earth, that doeth good, and sinneth not.
Ecclesiastes 7:20  (KJV)



Yep, we're all broken, flawed, and tainted. Or, at least that is what we
were (cf. 1 Cor. 6:9-11). Praise God, because of his grace and the work of
Jesus, we can stand before God holy, without blemish, and free from
accusation (Col. 1:22).



PRAYER:

Forgiving Father and Holy God, thank you for redeeming me from my mortal and
sinful ways by the sacrifice of Jesus. Thank you for empowering me to become
more like him by the power of your Holy Spirit. Thank you for making me
through grace what I could never be through my own efforts. Thank you, dear
God, for saving me from my sin, ransoming me from my guilt, and redeeming me
to share in your glory. In Jesus name I praise you. Amen.





*Wisdom:
*
Furthermore the LORD was angry with me for your sakes, and sware that I
should not go over Jordan, and that I should not go in unto that good land,
which the LORD thy God giveth thee [for] an inheritance:  Deuteronomy 4:21
(KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 8, 2013*

*Devotional:
*
Thou shalt not be affrighted at them: for the LORD thy God [is] among you, a
mighty God and terrible.  Deuteronomy 7:21  (KJV)



What foe can defeat the people of God? None! Our God, our Deliverer, is
mighty in power, awesome in holiness, and greater than any of our foes. We
refuse to fear what the evil one threatens because our Savior has already
ultimately defeated him.



PRAYER:

Abba Father, calm my fears and sooth my anxious heart. By the power of your
Spirit, please bless me with boldness and confidence as I seek to live for
you in a world that is often hostile to my faith and opposed to your values.
I ask this in the name of Jesus. Amen.





*Wisdom:
*
Seek the LORD and his strength, seek his face continually.  1 Chronicles
16:11 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 9, 2013*

*Devotional:
*
Wherefore thou art great, O LORD God: for [there is] none like thee, neither
[is there any] God beside thee, according to all that we have heard with our
ears. 2 Samuel 7:22 (KJV)



The promises of God to Abraham and David, the work of God through Jesus, and
the miraculous preservation of both the Abrahamic and Davidic lines to Jesus
are nothing short of miraculous. They are testimony to God's faithfulness
and power. When we get discouraged by the unfaithfulness and blasphemy so
prevalent in our world, we need to remember the faithfulness of our God and
his awesome power displayed through his chosen people.



PRAYER:

Father of all and Provider and Protector of your people, please give me a
sense of courageous awe at your power and a sense of reverential wonder at
your faithfulness. There is no other being or power like you, for you alone
are God. I praise you for your glory and grace. In Jesus' name I praise you.
Amen.





*Wisdom:
*
But Christ as a son over his own house; whose house are we, if we hold fast
the confidence and the rejoicing of the hope firm unto the end.  

Hebrews 3:6 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 10, 2013*

*Devotional:
*
Make a chain: for the land is full of bloody crimes, and the city is full of
violence. Ezekiel 7:23 (KJV)



God hates it when the innocent are afflicted with violence and bloodshed. He
hates evil and political corruption. He hates courts that are false and
leaders who are abusive of their power. We need to be rest assured that he
will provide deliverance for his faithful followers and administer justice
to those who have abused or harmed other people -- if not in this life, for
sure in the life to come.



PRAYER:

Father, thank you for assuring me that your justice will ultimately be done
with those who are violent, corrupt, wicked, and abusive. Give us patience
to wait in hope until that day of ultimate justice is done. In Jesus' name I
pray. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

But Christ as a son over his own house; whose house are we, if we hold fast
the confidence and the rejoicing of the hope firm unto the end.  James 4:10
(KJV


----------



## baddison

*January 11, 2013*

*Devotional:*

O wretched man that I am! who shall deliver me from the body of this death?
I thank God through Jesus Christ our Lord. So then with the mind I myself serve the law of God; but with the flesh the law of sin. Romans 7:24-25
(KJV)



Our bodies are mortal and flawed. They are tainted with our weakness and sin. But, by the grace of God given us in Jesus Christ, our future does not rest in the dust with our bodies, but in the power of our perfecting Lord.



PRAYER:

Almighty God, thank you for giving me life beyond the death of my mortal flesh. Thank you for giving me holiness beyond my sin-stained flesh. Thank you for delivering me from death and bringing me into your glory. Now, dear Father, may my words, deeds, and thoughts reflect your grace and power in all I do today and each day that follows. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

Be ye angry, and sin not: let not the sun go down upon your wrath: Neither give place to the devil.  Ephesians 4:26-27 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 12, 2013*

*Devotional:
*
For he supposed his brethren would have understood how that God by his hand
would deliver them: but they understood not. Acts 7:25 (KJV)



Timing is everything. Well, not everything, but an important thing. God's
plan and power provide us with everything. Finding his timing for that plan
and power is crucial. When Moses took it upon himself to redeem God's
people, he failed. After being humbled in the wilderness, God called him
back to deliver the people at the divine moment and according to the
Almighty's plan. The results led to the Exodus -- the redemption and rebirth
of God's holy people.



PRAYER:

Dear Heavenly Father, I am often impatient and frustrated by having to wait.
Forgive me, dear God, for trying to rush your timetable and for assuming my
plan is your plan. Please give me wisdom to know what do, where to go, and
when to act. In Jesus' name I pray for this patience and wisdom. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

[[A Song of degrees.]] Blessed [is] every one that feareth the LORD; that
walketh in his ways.  Psalm 128:1 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 14, 2013*

*Devotional:*

Neither shalt thou bring an abomination into thine house, lest thou be a cursed thing like it: [but] thou shalt utterly detest it, and thou shalt utterly abhor it; for it [is] a cursed thing.  Deuteronomy 7:26 (KJV)



A little corruption, a little poison, and a little rotten are all oxymorons.
God has made us pure and perfect in Jesus. What a glorious thought! Why would we want to stain his perfection with what is evil. Our Father wants us to dedicate ourselves to him, and to living as his holy people (Rom. 12:1-2;
1 Pet. 1:13-16).



PRAYER:

Holy and Righteous God, please empower me to resist temptation and to run away from sin. Give me a more passionate desire to cherish and protect the purity you have given me by the sacrifice of Jesus. Give me a holy revulsion to evil and wickedness. Draw my heart closer to your own and give me a passion for your holiness. Thank you for making me holy and precious in your sight. In Jesus' name. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

Whoso loveth instruction loveth knowledge: but he that hateth reproof [is] brutish.  Proverbs 12:1 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 15, 2013*

*Devotional:*

Howbeit we know this man whence he is: but when Christ cometh, no man
knoweth whence he is.  John 7:27 (KJV)



God in human flesh is how John 1:14 describes Jesus, God's ultimate message
(cf. Heb. 1:1-3). Of course this is a mystery that we cannot fully fathom.
It is beyond our human experience and limited reality. Jesus' critics want
to easily characterize him as someone who cannot be Messiah because they
think they know where he is from. They are wrong. They think he is from
Nazareth and not Bethlehem. We know better. They are even more wrong,
because Jesus isn't ultimately from Bethlehem; he is "from above." Jesus
exhausts our imagination and overflows our cup of wonder as we seek to
understand all that he is as our Savior, Christ the Lord.



PRAYER:

O Lord, forgive me for my limited vision of Jesus' glory. Enable my heart's
ability to find wonder, joy, grace, exhilaration, glory, and awe in his
power, his grace, his sacrifice, his victory, and his love. To you, Father,
and to the Christ, be all the glory and honor that my heart can muster and
my voice can proclaim. In Jesus' name I offer you my praise! Amen.





*Wisdom:*

Be sober, be vigilant; because your adversary the devil, as a roaring lion,
walketh about, seeking whom he may devour:  1 Peter 5:8 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 16, 2013*

*Devotional:*

And it came to pass, when Jesus had ended these sayings, the people were astonished at his doctrine: For he taught them as [one] having authority, and not as the scribes.  Matthew 7:28-29 (KJV)



Unlike the teachers of his day, Jesus didn't have to shore up his teaching with obscure quotes from past teachers. Jesus, the Word of God, spoke the very words of God. He did and said what the Father willed. His life and his words had ring of authenticity and an awareness of power that extend through the ages and beckon us to his truth. This Jesus, our Teacher and Lord, is different. His words are powerful. His teachings are true. So his will must be our passion!



PRAYER:

Holy God, thank you for speaking through your prophets and through your Scriptures. But, Father, I praise you for speaking your greatest message in Jesus. As I see the character of his life, I am drawn to you. As I hear the authenticity in his words, I seek to humbly obey. Thank you for sending Jesus to be my teacher, my guide, my Lord, and my Savior. It is in his name, Jesus, that I pray. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

For to me to live [is] Christ, and to die [is] gain.  Philippians 1:21 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 17, 2013*

*Devotional:*

Therefore now let it please thee to bless the house of thy servant, that it
may continue for ever before thee: for thou, O Lord GOD, hast spoken [it]:
and with thy blessing let the house of thy servant be blessed for ever. 2
Samuel 7:29 (KJV)



God had blessed King David incredibly -- from a shepherd boy to King, from
an errand boy to a war hero, from a small town to the leader of a great
empire. David's concern, however, was that God stay close to him and his
descendants, and uphold the promises he had made to David. More than any
other discovery in his life of service, David had learned that the future,
that every battle, and that any real hope lie in the presence of the LORD
God of Israel. When God speaks, he keeps his word. When God acts, he acts to
redeem. So David asked that God do what he longs to do, bless his people and
keep his promises.



PRAYER:

Trustworthy and honorable God, my Father who has sustained me and blessed
me, thank you for your presence in my life and your promises for my future.
Bring me into your presence with great joy, just as you have promised, so
that I can dwell in your house forever. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

Therefore if any man [be] in Christ, [he is] a new creature: old things are
passed away; behold, all things are become new. 2 Corinthians 5:17 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 18, 2013*

*Devotional:
*
Then they sought to take him: but no man laid hands on him, because his hour
was not yet come. And many of the people believed on him, and said, When
Christ cometh, will he do more miracles than these which this [man] hath
done? John 7:30-31 (KJV)



The enemies of Jesus had tried repeatedly to seize him. Yet the Gospel of
John reminds us again and again that no one could seize Jesus until he
offered himself up to them. Jesus followed God's timetable just as carefully
as he obeyed his Father's will. So we can know with assurance that when
Jesus died, he did so to redeem us and obey his Father's will, not because
he was powerless to defend himself. Jesus' death is a voluntary sacrifice, a
triumph of his obedience to his Father's will over his own will for
preservation. He obeyed and we are saved! He offered himself as a sacrifice
so we could be adopted into the Father's family!



PRAYER:

Lord Jesus, I thank you for honoring our Father and being obedient to him
and his timing in your life. Thank you for choosing to die for me and redeem
me from my sin. Thank you, dear Father, for such an incredible display of
love and mercy that cost you so much. Please give me a more profound sense
of my worth and significance to you, because I know the great price you paid
to redeem and adopt me. In Jesus' holy name I pray. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

He that tilleth his land shall be satisfied with bread: but he that
followeth vain [persons is] void of understanding. Proverbs 12:11 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 19, 2013*

*Devotional:*

And they that use this world, as not abusing [it]: for the fashion of this
world passeth away. 1 Corinthians 7:31 (KJV)



This often repeated theme in the New Testament and from the lips of Jesus
should be the great reminder that we shouldn't spend our lives working for
what is temporary.



PRAYER:

Lord God Almighty, the Alpha and the Omega, the Eternal I Am, thank you for
being what everything else in the world cannot be. Please awaken my heart to
things of eternal significance and open my eyes so I can see through the
things that are transitory. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

And therefore will the LORD wait, that he may be gracious unto you, and
therefore will he be exalted, that he may have mercy upon you: for the LORD
[is] a God of judgment: blessed [are] all they that wait for him.  Isaiah
30:18 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 21, 2013*

*Devotional:
*
[[To the chief Musician upon Gittith, A Psalm of David.]] O LORD our Lord,
how excellent [is] thy name in all the earth! who hast set thy glory above
the heavens. Psalm 8:1 (KJV)



These two concepts seem to be contradictory, or at least unconnected. On the
one hand, God's name is majestic in this plain ol' transitory space we call
earth but at the same time he is glorious and above the highest heavens.
This collision of different worlds is played out in the life of Israel. It
is made clear in the life, death, and resurrection of Jesus. It will be made
glorious in us, who will one day share in the glory of the heavens because
we have boldly declared the majesty of our LORD God on earth!



PRAYER:

Thank you, dear Father, for Jesus' promise that if I honor you and confess
him on this earth, you will gladly honor me and call my name in the presence
of your angels when the time comes for me to stand before your throne. In
Jesus' name I thank you. Amen.





*Wisdom:
*
Lift up your eyes to the heavens, and look upon the earth beneath: for the
heavens shall vanish away like smoke, and the earth shall wax old like a
garment, and they that dwell therein shall die in like manner: but my
salvation shall be for ever, and my righteousness shall not be abolished.
Isaiah 51:6 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 22, 2013*

*Devotional:
*
For the law of the Spirit of life in Christ Jesus hath made me free from the
law of sin and death. Romans 8:2 (KJV)



Praise God! We are delivered from law-keeping and enabled to live out the
will of God in our lives by the power of the Holy Spirit!



PRAYER:

Thank you, dear Father, for your grace and mercy. Praise you, God Almighty,
for your incredible sacrifice to bring my pardon. Glory and honor to you, O
Sovereign LORD, for your gift of the Holy Spirit to lead and guide me in
your will and transform me into a person of your character. In Jesus' name I
thank you. Amen.





*Wisdom:
*
[Yet] a little sleep, a little slumber, a little folding of the hands to
sleep: So shall thy poverty come as one that travelleth, and thy want as an
armed man. Proverbs 6:10-11 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 23, 2013*

*Devotional:
*
For what the law could not do, in that it was weak through the flesh, God
sending his own Son in the likeness of sinful flesh, and for sin, condemned
sin in the flesh: That the righteousness of the law might be fulfilled in
us, who walk not after the flesh, but after the Spirit. Romans 8:3-4 (KJV)



God gives us two gifts that fulfill the Law's righteous demands, but which
the Law itself could never give us. First, he gives us the perfect sin
offering -- his Son Jesus -- to forgive, cleanse, and redeem us from our
sin. Second, he gives us his Spirit to empower us to be what he wants us to
be. God gives us in the New Covenant what the Law and the Prophets promised
was coming. Praise God for his plan, his promises, and his gifts!



PRAYER:

Thank you, Heavenly Father, for your incomparable kindness and grace in
giving me your great and perfect gifts of your precious and perfect Son and
the blessed Holy Spirit. In Jesus' name, and by the intercession of the Holy
Spirit, I praise and thank you dear Father. Amen.





*Wisdom:
*
If any man among you seem to be religious, and bridleth not his tongue, but
deceiveth his own heart, this man's religion [is] vain. James 1:26 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 24, 2013*

*Devotional:
*
Therefore they that were scattered abroad went every where preaching the
word. Acts 8:4 (KJV)



When someone tries to stomp out the flame of dry broom weed, the sparks fly
upward and ride upon the wind, spreading the flame far and wide. As Satan
tried to use persecution to discourage the early church, the very martyrdom
and persecution that drove these Christians from their homes was used by God
to spread the message wherever they went. Each believer was a spark driven
on the Divine Wind of God's empowering Spirit.



PRAYER:

O great God of mercy and grace, give me a holy passion to share your love
and power with all I meet no matter what circumstances led them into my
acquaintance. Give me the wisdom to see and the courage to act on the
opportunities to share Jesus with those in my life. In the name of the Lord
Jesus, I pray. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

[This] I say then, Walk in the Spirit, and ye shall not fulfil the lust of
the flesh.  Galatians 5:16 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 25, 2013*

*Devotional:*

And [this they did], not as we hoped, but first gave their own selves to the
Lord, and unto us by the will of God. 2 Corinthians 8:5 (KJV)



Paul was surprised at the Macedonians' generosity to the Lord's work for two
reasons. First, they were very impoverished and didn't have much to share.
Second, rather than viewing what they had as their own, they gave themselves
to God and then to his servants who were asking for their help in
ministering to others. Their example is a great reminder to us of how we
need to approach our giving to help others in need.



PRAYER:

O Righteous Father and Holy God, forgive me for being selfish with the funds
you have so richly shared with me. I want to give my heart and my life to
you fully, not holding back anything from your will, and I ask you to help
me know how to best use the blessings you have entrusted to me. In Jesus'
name I pray. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

Let thy fountain be blessed: and rejoice with the wife of thy youth. [Let
her be as] the loving hind and pleasant roe; let her breasts satisfy thee at
all times; and be thou ravished always with her love. Proverbs 5:18-19
(KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 26, 2013

Devotional:*

But now hath he obtained a more excellent ministry, by how much also he is
the mediator of a better covenant, which was established upon better
promises. Hebrews 8:6 (KJV)



The Old Testament is a beautiful covenant of love, as God redeems fallen
mankind and sets in motion his plan of grace to bring us to Jesus. But as
powerful as that old covenant was, we have come to a superior covenant
because the mediator of this new covenant is Jesus, who is the perfect
sacrifice and guarantor of God's great promises.



PRAYER:

Thank you, Almighty God, for sending Jesus to fulfill the promises and carry
out the plan you set in place so long ago and revealed by your prophets of
old. I thank you and praise you in the name of Jesus Christ my Lord. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

And he saith unto me, Write, Blessed [are] they which are called unto the
marriage supper of the Lamb. And he saith unto me, These are the true
sayings of God.  Revelation 19:9 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 28, 2013*

*Devotional:
*
So when they continued asking him, he lifted up himself, and said unto them,
He that is without sin among you, let him first cast a stone at her. John
8:7 (KJV)



When we find it easy to identify the sin of others, God wants us to be
reminded of how important it is for us to take a rigorously honest inventory
of our own faithfulness. He wants us to deal with our own sin before we
evaluate anyone else.



PRAYER:

Forgive me, Father God, for my sins. Forgive me, especially Father, for the
sin of a critical and judgmental spirit. Deliver me from such hurtful and
evil habits, forgive me of my sins, and please bless me with faithfulness.
In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.





*Wisdom:
*
Follow peace with all [men], and holiness, without which no man shall see
the Lord: Hebrews 12:14 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 29, 2013*

*Devotional:*

But meat commendeth us not to God: for neither, if we eat, are we the
better; neither, if we eat not, are we the worse. But take heed lest by any
means this liberty of yours become a stumblingblock to them that are weak. 1
Corinthians 8:8-9 (KJV)



We have incredible freedom under grace. However, our freedom never gives us
the license to destroy a weak brother or sister's walk with the Lord. Let's
use our freedom considerately, especially toward our new brothers and
sisters in Christ. These new Christians need our encouragement; they already
have enough stumbling blocks!



PRAYER:

God of all grace, please help me to be an encouragement and a good example
to new Christians and those who are weak in their faith. Please, help me
guard my life from being a bad example to others. In Jesus' name I pray.
Amen.





*Wisdom:*

Having your conversation honest among the Gentiles: that, whereas they speak
against you as evildoers, they may by [your] good works, which they shall
behold, glorify God in the day of visitation. 1 Peter 2:12 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 30, 2013

Devotional:*

But ye are not in the flesh, but in the Spirit, if so be that the Spirit of
God dwell in you. Now if any man have not the Spirit of Christ, he is none
of his. Romans 8:9 (KJV)



We show who is in control in our lives by the way we live! We show our
relationship to the Father by living with his character in our world. So
let's live under the control of the Spirit -- obeying the Spirit's inspired
Word and following the Spirit's lead -- so we can show and share Jesus in
what we say and do!



PRAYER:

Dear Father, please help the beauty, grace, and holiness of Jesus to be seen
in me. May my life show the control, grace, and fruit of the Holy Spirit in
all I do today and every day. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

Lay not up for yourselves treasures upon earth, where moth and rust doth
corrupt, and where thieves break through and steal: But lay up for
yourselves treasures in heaven, where neither moth nor rust doth corrupt,
and where thieves do not break through nor steal: For where your treasure
is, there will your heart be also.  Matthew 6:19-21 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*January 31, 2013*

*Devotional:
*
When Jesus had lifted up himself, and saw none but the woman, he said unto
her, Woman, where are those thine accusers? hath no man condemned thee? She
said, No man, Lord. And Jesus said unto her, Neither do I condemn thee: go,
and sin no more. John 8:10-11 (KJV)



Forgiveness is wonderful if it leads to life change. Jesus came to call us
from sin, into his presence, and for his good pleasure. He gave us grace but
is also gracious enough to not leave us in sin!



PRAYER:

O LORD my God, holy in all your ways, please transform my heart and my life
into your holy will. Give me the assurance of forgiveness and the courage to
leave my sin behind. In Jesus' name I ask you for your gracious and
unlimited power to mold my heart and my life into a clearer reflection of
you. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

Walk in wisdom toward them that are without, redeeming the time. Colossians
4:5 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 1, 2013*

*Devotional:*

Then spake Jesus again unto them, saying, I am the light of the world: he
that followeth me shall not walk in darkness, but shall have the light of
life.

John 8:12 (KJV)



After stumbling around in the dark one night watering my yard, I was
overjoyed to find a flashlight so I wouldn't meet any unexpected "critters"
as I reached into the shrubbery to turn my faucet on and off. My joy,
however, is far greater at finding Jesus, who illuminates my heart on my
darkest nights, illuminates my future with his coming glory, illuminates my
path with his words of truth, and illuminates my hope with the dawning of
each Sunday, my weekly reminder of his triumph over the grave.



PRAYER:

Father, dear precious and holy God, how can I ever thank you enough for the
light of my life? Until my face reflects the light of your glory, Jesus will
light my way. Thank you. In the name of Jesus, the Light of the world, I
praise and thank you. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

The righteous shall never be removed: but the wicked shall not inhabit the
earth. Proverbs 10:30 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 2, 2013

Devotional:*

For if ye live after the flesh, ye shall die: but if ye through the Spirit
do mortify the deeds of the body, ye shall live. For as many as are led by
the Spirit of God, they are the sons of God.  Romans 8:13-14 (KJV)



Sometimes it's a battle. Sometimes it's a war. Without the power of the
Spirit, our willpower would eventually give out and our ending would be more
distant from our Target than our beginning. But because of the Spirit's
power, our losses can be overcome and our progress to our Goal is assured.
(2 Corinthians 3:17-18)



PRAYER:

Forgive me, Father, for the times when I've let my flesh win out over the
call of your Spirit. Thank you for cleansing me with the Spirit's holy fire
and sanctifying me and drawing me onward to be more like my Savior. In
Jesus' name I pray. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

Out of the same mouth proceedeth blessing and cursing. My brethren, these
things ought not so to be. Doth a fountain send forth at the same place
sweet [water] and bitter?  James 3:10-11 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 4, 2013*

*Devotional:*
For Israel hath forgotten his Maker, and buildeth temples; and Judah hath multiplied fenced cities: but I will send a fire upon his cities, and it shall devour the palaces thereof. Hosea 8:14 (KJV)


In prosperity, God's people left the LORD and followed their own gods and practiced their own morality. Except neither was "their own." The northern tribes of Israel simply became like the pagan people around them -- practicing the same detestable immoral lifestyles, forgetting the poor and the alien, cheating the widows and the powerless. God wanted them to know that he knew what they were doing. The Almighty wanted them to realize that he would act and bring justice. The Sovereign LORD wanted the northern tribes of Israel to realize that they have sown their own destruction, and even though they cannot even fathom its possibility, God made sure it was coming because of their hardness of heart and their refusal to live with character. Their destruction is a great reminder to us that our name of Christian, our claim to be God's chosen people and his holy priesthood (1 Pet. 2), doesn't matter unless our lives portray his character, our heart displays his compassion, an! d hands do his will.

Prayer:
Father, forgive us, for we sin. Father, forgive me for sinning and looking the other way at social, judicial, and racial injustice.  Empower me, dear Lord, empower us, to truly be your Holy Nation, bound together by our faith in Jesus and not by our race, age, nationality, political preference, or social economic status, connected by our praise of your glory and exemplifying to the hate-filled world, the grace the comes from knowing You as our Father.  In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Submitting yourselves, one to another, in the fear of God. Ephesians 5:21 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 5, 2013*

*Devotional:*
For ye have not received the spirit of bondage again to fear; but ye have received the Spirit of adoption, whereby we cry, Abba, Father. Romans 8:15 (KJV)


God is so holy, so mighty, so awesome, and yet he bids us to call him "Abba Father." Abba was a term of endearment, familiarity, dependency, and love used by Jewish toddlers to address their fathers. God, through the incredible gift of his Holy Spirit in us, has given us this ultimate gift of availability, love, companionship, protection, and mighty care. Abba! Sweet Abba Father! My God, my LORD, the Sovereign ruler of heaven's armies and Creator of the universe is also my Abba!


Prayer:
Abba Father, thank you for being so close and yet so mighty, so accessible and yet so holy, so tender and yet so trustworthy. Thank you, dear Abba, for allowing me to come to you as your loving child. In Jesus' name and by the power of the Holy Spirit I pray. Amen.




*Wisdom:*
Seek the LORD, and his strength: seek his face evermore. Psalm 105:4 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 6, 2013*

*Devotional:*
When evening came, they brought to Him many who were demon-possessed; and He cast out the spirits with a word, and healed all who were ill. _This was_ to fulfill what was spoken through Isaiah the prophet: "HE HIMSELF TOOK OUR INFIRMITIES AND [fn]CARRIED AWAY OUR DISEASES."
Matthew 8:16-17 (NASB)


How does Jesus feel about us when we feel tormented by evil and unfairness? Does he really long to touch our broken bodies when we are sick? Look two places and you will know the answer. First, look at him in the dusk of early evening touching the untouchable and you'll know. Second, look to the cross and see him in anguish so we can be confident that he knows and cares. But, there is a third place to look. Look to the future when we will see him, and every tear will be dried from our eyes and we will share in his glory. Here we trust in his grace and know it only in parts and pieces, but The Day will come when we will know fully the words of Matthew 8:16-17 in our own immortal bodies (1 Cor. 13:9-12; 1 Cor. 15:35-58).


Prayer:
Holy and Righteous Father, until The Day of ultimate grace is fully realized, I trust your love and mercy will sustain me through the servant grace of my Savior and your Son. In his name, Jesus of Nazareth and of heaven, I pray. Amen.





*Wisdom:*
Thou shalt keep therefore his statutes, and his commandments, which I command thee this day, that it may go well with thee, and with thy children after thee, and that thou mayest prolong [thy] days upon the earth, which the LORD thy God giveth thee, for ever.Deuteronomy 4:40 (KJV)


----------



## baddison

*February 7, 2013

Devotional:*

"Otherwise, you may say in your heart, 'My power and the strength of my hand made me this wealth.' "But you shall remember the LORD your God, for it is He who is giving you power to make wealth, that He may confirm His covenant which He swore to your fathers, as it is this day.  Deuteronomy 8:17-18  (NASB)



What do we have that wasn't given to us, either by God's generous grace, unexpected blessing, disciplining hardship, providential opportunity, or good health? And when we stand before the throne of judgment, what will our claim to grace be? Our claim on grace is based only God's generous and loving gifts that have made us pure, holy, and whole! Nothing we possess, accomplish, or buy can give us such a claim. Only God's generosity, grace, and love can bring heaven's greatest gifts to us.



Prayer

I thank you, dear Father, for your wonderful and extravagant blessings. All that I have, all that I am, and all that I ever hope to be exists only because of the mercy or grace you have lavished upon me. Thank you, in Jesus' name. Amen.






*Wisdom:*

But do not let this one fact escape your notice, beloved, that with the Lord one day is like a thousand years, and a thousand years like one day.  2 Peter 3:   (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 8, 2013

Devotional:*

For I consider that the sufferings of this present time are not worthy to be compared with the glory that is to be revealed to us.  Romans 8:18  (NASB)



"Life is hard. Anyone who tells you differently is trying to sell you something." This line from the movie "The Princess Bride" is poignantly accurate. But it is not eternally accurate! Better days are ahead, and they are better than anything we can dare imagine. "O that will be, glory for me... when by Thy grace I shall look on His face, that will be glory..."



Prayer

Please, Almighty God, give me the courage and the vision to anticipate from afar the ultimate realization of grace that you have waiting and to believe up close that you are working to bring me home to you, and to that glory. In Jesus' name. Amen.






*Wisdom:*

For the word of the cross is foolishness to those who [fn]are perishing, but to us who [fn]are being saved it is the power of God.  1 Corinthians 1:18   (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 9, 2013

Devotional:*

When they say to you, "Consult the mediums and the spiritists who whisper and mutter," should not a people consult their God? Should they consult the dead on behalf of the living?  Isaiah 8:19  (NASB)



We live in an age when people want to mix the contents of many mystical faiths into the boiling pot of a their own pseudo-Christian religion. Most do not know that the basic claim of Scripture is simple and clear. Only God, the Almighty Yahweh, is truly God. Only the one true and living God is to be worshiped. Only this Abba Father is to be trusted. Yes, there are other spiritual powers, but these powers lead to despair, death, and destruction. Seek God, the Yahweh of Israel, the righteous Father of Jesus, and live.



Prayer

Almighty Father and holy Majesty on high, rekindle in our lands a passion to seek you in truth so that the world may know your grace, so the people will honor your character, and the nations know your peace. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.






*Wisdom:*

For it is written, "AS I LIVE, SAYS THE LORD, EVERY KNEE SHALL BOW TO ME, AND EVERY TONGUE SHALL [fn]GIVE PRAISE TO GOD."  Romans 14:11   (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 11, 2013

Devotional:*

[fn]taking precaution so that no one will discredit us in our administration of this generous gift; for we have regard for what is honorable, not only in the sight of the Lord, but also in the sight of men.  2 Corinthians 8:20-21  (NASB)



Those who lead, and especially those entrusted with the stewardship of God's funds, must carefully heed the example and call of the Apostle Paul. We need to be circumspect in the way we handle funds. This needs to be true in the privacy of our walk with God, but it also needs to be true in the way it appears to others.



Prayer

God, please forgive us, your people, for tolerating the charlatans and money grubbers who masquerade as your servants. May we, leaders and supporters alike, be honorable and holy in the sight of all, as we use your resources to do your work sharing the grace of Jesus. In the name of our Lord and Christ we pray. Amen.






*Wisdom:*

For the whole Law is fulfilled in one word, in the statement, "YOU SHALL LOVE YOUR NEIGHBOR AS YOURSELF."  Galatians 5:14   (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 12, 2013*

*Devotional:*
But He answered and said to them, "My mother and My brothers are these who hear the word of God and do it."  Luke 8:21  (NASB)

I love the simple truth that Jesus uses. You want to be known as a part of Jesus' family? Obey his Father's Word and live his Father's will!

Prayer
Bless me today, dear Heavenly Father, with the clarity to see the opportunities you have placed in my to live in obedience to your will. However, dear Father, I don't want this clarity to be a fleeting thing. Help me be more aware of the opportunities you place in my path every day. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Finally, brethren, whatever is true, whatever is honorable, whatever is right, whatever is pure, whatever is [fn]lovely, whatever is of good repute, if there is any excellence and if anything worthy of praise, [fn]dwell on these things.  Philippians 4:8    (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 13, 2013

Devotional:*

"While the earth remains, Seedtime and harvest, And cold and heat, And summer and winter, And day and night Shall not cease."  Genesis 8:22  (NASB)



We face one of two realities. One reality is this: tomorrow will come, the earth will turn, and the seasons will pass in their appointed order. The second reality, God will interrupt his appointed order; Jesus will come and we'll share in his glory. These realities are as sure as the sun coming up in the morning and going down in the evening. Either way, God's promises win out over our fears and Satan's opposition. In other words, by God's grace, we win!



Prayer

Thank you, Almighty Father, for your great and wonderful promises. I trust in tomorrow for I know you will be there insuring it and Jesus will be there guiding me through it. In the name of my Coming and Conquering Lord I pray. Amen.






*Wisdom:*

[fn]An evil man is ensnared by the transgression of his lips, But the righteous will escape from trouble.  Proverbs 12:13    (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 14, 2013

Devotional:*

And not only this, but also we ourselves, having the first fruits of the Spirit, even we ourselves groan within ourselves, waiting eagerly for our adoption as sons, the redemption of our body.  Romans 8:23  (NASB)



Life can be very difficult at times. Anyone who has lived long knows this. At the same time, even our worst nightmares are staging periods for our great redemption. Our loneliest moments are the waiting room for our final adoption into the very presence and family of the King of Ages. With the Spirit living inside us, we are assured of the ultimate destination of our lives, no matter where the current scene in life's drama places us. So let's live as those who are assured of their final destination but just have not yet finally arrived, not those who have made their home and placed their hope in what is present. Our best days lie ahead!



Prayer

Almighty and Faithful God, loving Abba Father, bless me with courage today so that I can face whatever obstacle may lie in my path, and please give me the spirituality to do so with grace, dignity, and integrity so that others may see my demeanor and bring you glory. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.






*Wisdom:*

The one who says he is in the Light and yet hates his brother is in the darkness until now.  1 John 2:9    (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 16, 2013*

*Devotional:*
But if we hope for what we do not see, with perseverance we wait eagerly for it.  Romans 8:25  (NASB)

I'm not good at waiting. But, my hope in the Lord gives me patience that is beyond my human tendency. As much as the Lord has blessed me, I'm fully confident that I can't even imagine the good things he has in store for me. So while I wait, I try to stay busy; busy loving my Father in heaven and sharing his grace with others.

Prayer
Thank you, dear Father, for the patience that I possess as I await Jesus' coming is beyond my normal inclination. Bless my efforts at leading others to know Jesus and to find salvation in him. Bless my faith so that it will be strong and endure my waiting. Bless my life, not with things, but with godly character so that my life can be a light to others. In Jesus' name. Amen.



*Wisdom:*
A tranquil heart is life to the body, But passion is rottenness to the bones.  Proverbs 14:30   (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 18, 2013*

*Devotional:*
In the same way the Spirit also helps our weakness; for we do not know how to pray as we should, but the Spirit Himself intercedes for _us_ with groanings too deep for words; and He who searches the hearts knows what the mind of the Spirit is, because He intercedes for the [fn]saints according to _the will of_ God.  Romans 8:26-27  (NASB)

Sometimes our prayers seem to bounce off the ceiling and fall to the floor. Other times, we are overcome with emotion and the words of our prayers can't capture what's in our hearts. Thank God for the assurance that the power of our prayers is not dependent upon our words, but upon his grace given us by the Holy Spirit's intercession!

Prayer
Holy God and Loving Father, thank you for giving me the gift of the Holy Spirit, through whom I have the ultimate assurance that you hear my words, my thoughts, and my heart when I pray. In Jesus' name. Amen.



*Wisdom:*
"But I say to you, do not resist an evil person; but whoever slaps you on your right cheek, turn the other to him also.  Matthew 5:39   (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 19, 2013*

*Devotional:*
The men were amazed, and said, "What kind of a man is this, that even the winds and the sea obey Him?" Matthew 8:27 (NASB)

What kind of man? Ah, much more than a man, he is our Lord, King, Messiah, Shepherd, and Savior.


Prayer:
Tender Shepherd and Abba Father, thank you for emptying heaven of your choicest glory and sending Jesus to be my Lord and Savior. As I face the storms in my life, please give me the courage to stand bravely in faith, trusting that my Savior will still the winds and the waves and bring me safely home to you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.




*Wisdom:*
In the day of prosperity be happy, But in the day of adversity consider— God has made the one as well as the other So that man will not discover anything _that will be_ after him. Ecclesiastes 7:14 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 20, 2013*

*Devotional:*
And we know that [fn]God causes all things to work together for good to those who love God, to those who are called according to _His_ purpose. Romans 8:28 (NASB)


The real issue in our lives is not God's faithfulness, but ours. The history of God's faithfulness to Israel and to his promises is found in the Scriptures. We can depend and rely on him to do what he promises, despite the apparent circumstances of our lives. The real issue is whether or not we choose to truly love him and live for his purposes when life becomes unbearable and faith becomes hard. This verse is no platitude, but the life-ring of hope for those with gritty faith who choose to persevere when there is no easy reason for doing so. Faith is rooted in a Savior who triumphed over death, Satan, and sin on the third day while we find ourselves caught up on the second day waiting for the dawn of our full salvation.


Prayer:
Give me courage, faith, and character, O Lord, and may I never outlive my faith and hope in you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.





*Wisdom:*
Blessed is a man who perseveres under trial; for once he has [fn]been approved, he will receive the crown of life which _the Lord_ has promised to those who love Him. James 1:12 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 21, 2013

Devotional:*

And He continued by questioning them, "But who do you say that I am?" Peter answered and said to Him, "You are [fn]the Christ."  Mark 8:29  (NASB)



The sweetest confession we will ever make is this: I believe that Jesus is the Christ, the Son of God, and I want him to be Lord of my life. Let's say it again, out loud, to the glory of God the father. Then, let's commit that before the year ends, we're going to help someone else come to say it for the first time!



Prayer

Thank you, Lord God Almighty, for having a plan that brought me your Messiah, Jesus. I do believe, dear God, that he is your Son and I want him to be my Lord, today, and for the rest of my days. In the name of Jesus, your Son and my Savior, I pray. Amen






*Wisdom:*

Therefore, take up the full armor of God, so that you will be able to resist in the evil day, and having done everything, to stand firm.  Ephesians 6:13   (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 22, 2013

Devotional:*

As He spoke these things, many came to believe in Him.  John 8:30  (NASB)



While we often talk about Jesus as our Lord and Savior, we can also find it easy to ignore his voice. Let's make a commitment to read through each of the four Gospels (Matthew, Mark, Luke, & John) before the end of the year. And as we read, let's do it as a search for the heart of Jesus and ask God to help us know him better.



Prayer

Be with me, dear Father, as I seek to know Jesus better and obey his words more faithfully as I read your holy Scriptures, which find their center in him. In his name, Jesus, Son of God and Son of Man, I pray. Amen.






*Wisdom:*

Therefore, since we have so great a cloud of witnesses surrounding us, let us also lay aside every encumbrance and the sin which so easily entangles us, and let us run with endurance the race that is set before us,  Hebrews 12:1   (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 23, 2013*

*Devotional:*
And He began to teach them that the Son of Man must suffer many things and be rejected by the elders and the chief priests and the scribes, and be killed, and after three days rise again.  Mark 8:31  (NASB)

Knowing Jesus is God's Messiah is one thing. Following Jesus as our Lord is quite another. Getting our minds, hearts, and lives to all line up is always a challenge. Once Jesus' disciples confessed him as the Christ, he knew he had to teach them the real road to glory. Each of the Gospels reminds us that this road led to the cross of agony before it led to the crown of glory. The early church captured it in a song that reminded them that they, too, must walk that same road (see Philippians 2:5-11). We are a heaven-bound people, but we can be sure that we will encounter potholes and bumps along the road and even steep hills to climb as Satan tries to derail and defeat us. Our Savior, however, has already walked this road, and he is our great reminder that the path leads us to share in his glory, too.

Prayer:
Dear Father, I know several believers who are struggling to follow Jesus faithfully. Please, dear LORD, I ask that you give them the strength and the courage to endure, and that you use me to encourage them and to help them through this dark time in their lives. I want to specifically mention several people by name, and ask you to bless them. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.



*Wisdom:*
And I heard a voice from heaven, saying, "Write, 'Blessed are the dead who die in the Lord from now on!'" "Yes," says the Spirit, "so that they may rest from their labors, for their deeds follow with them."  Revelation 14:13   (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 25,2013*

*Devotional:*
For the choir director; on [fn]Muth-labben. A Psalm of David. I will give thanks to the LORD with all my heart; I will tell of all Your [fn]wonders. Psalm 9:1 (NASB)


The words of Jessie Brown Pound's old hymn say it best: "If the light of his presence has brightened your way, O will you not tell it today?" Prayerfully select someone who needs to know of the goodness and graciousness of God and share Jesus with that person. A heart filled with praise to God will not only praise him, but will lead others to do so as well!


Prayer:
I do praise you from the bottom of my heart, O God, but bless me today as I seek to bring others to know and to praise you more fully. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.





*Wisdom:*
"Do not judge so that you will not be judged. "For in the way you judge, you will be judged; and [fn]by your standard of measure, it will be measured to you. Matthew 7:1-2 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 26, 2013

Devotional:*
[fn]The people who walk in darkness Will see a great light; Those who live in a dark land, The light will shine on them.  Isaiah 9:2  (NASB)

This great promise in Isaiah was fulfilled with the coming of Jesus (see Matt. 4:15-16; Luke 1:79). As darkness falls tonight, look out at a street light and capture it in your memory so that every time you see a light shining in the darkness it will remind you to do two things: give thanks to God for sending his light and commit yourself to sharing that light with those you know.

Prayer:
Loving and Eternal God, thank you for shining your light into my life through Jesus. Help my words and actions bless those around me so that the light of your grace and the salvation that Jesus brings may be seen by all I influence today and each day of my life that follows. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
[fn]This you know, my beloved brethren. But everyone must be quick to hear, slow to speak and slow to anger; for the anger of man does not achieve the righteousness of God.  James 1:19-20   (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 27, 2013

Devotional:*
Jesus answered, "It was neither that this man sinned, nor his parents; but it was so that the works of God might be displayed in him.  John 9:3  (NASB)

Let's ask God to help us view people through the eyes of Jesus so that we will see them as people in whom the work of God needs to be done. And just what is this work of God? Well, Jesus answered that question this way: To believe in the One he has sent! (John 6:28-29)

Prayer
Father, please help me see the people around me as Jesus does. I want to see your work done in their lives, so please give me patience with those who are rude, tenderness with those who are hurting, and boldness with those who are ready to hear the Good News of Jesus. In the name of Christ Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
"BLESSED ARE THOSE WHOSE LAWLESS DEEDS HAVE BEEN FORGIVEN, AND WHOSE SINS HAVE BEEN COVERED.  Romans 4:7   (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 28, 2013

Devotional:*
and he fell to the ground and heard a voice saying to him, "Saul, Saul, why are you persecuting Me?" And he said, "Who are You, Lord?" And He said, "I am Jesus whom you are persecuting,  Acts 9:4-5  (NASB)

When Paul teaches that the Church is the Body of Christ, he isn't being theoretical. The Church is Jesus' presence, his Body in this world. What is done to the Church as a collective group of people is done to Jesus. What is done to individual Christians is done to their Savior. Jesus is present in the world through us! The saying is true: the only Jesus many will see today is the Jesus they see through you and me.

Prayer
Dear Father, please "Let the beauty of Jesus be seen in me, all His wonderful passion and purity; May His Spirit divine, all my being refine; Let the beauty of Jesus be seen in me." In the name of my Savior I pray. Amen. (From the song by Albert W.T. Orsbom.)


*Wisdom:*
The poor man and the oppressor [fn]have this in common: The LORD gives light to the eyes of both.  Proverbs 29:13   (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 1, 2013,

Devotional:*
"Arise, bless the LORD your God forever and ever! O may Your glorious name be blessed And exalted above all blessing and praise!  Nehemiah 9:5b  (NASB)

"Stand up and shout it if you love my Jesus..." That's a song our Christians love to sing! But what happens to that exuberance and joy at worshiping the Lord? God doesn't want us to lose it. Read through the Bible and highlight all the physical acts used to reverence and praise our awesome and eternal God. In a world which regularly uses God's name in vain, isn't it time we stood up and praised him -- not only in church (our private worship) and in our daily devotionals (our personal worship), but also in our lives every day (our public worship)?!

Prayer:
Heavenly Father, I find it incomprehensible that an eternal and almighty God would choose to listen to my prayers. Yet I know you do hear them and respond to them. Thank you! Please receive my praise in my worship, whether I offer it in private with other Christians, in my daily personal worship or in my public worship as I live as an example before my coworkers. You alone are God and worthy of all praise, please receive the praise I seek to offer you in my life as well as through my words. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Therefore, having these promises, beloved, let us cleanse ourselves from all defilement of flesh and spirit, perfecting holiness in the fear of God.  2 Corinthians 7:1   (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 2, 2013

Devotional:*

"You alone are the LORD. You have made the heavens, The heaven of heavens with all their host, The earth and all that is on it, The seas and all that is in them. You give life to all of them And the heavenly host bows down before You.  Nehemiah 9:6  (NASB)



God is Creator! Life is defined in him and by him. The multitudes of heaven worship and adore him. For me, that means two very important things. First, I need to give him my heart-felt worship and praise. Second, when I praise God, I am doing something eternal. You and I won't take much out of this life into the next, but among those things is our praise to our God and Father. Praise be to God, not just now, but forevermore!



Prayer

Thank you, dear God, for creating the universe in its incomprehensible expanse. Thank you, holy Father, for re-creating me in Christ so that I can share in your glory. Thank you, Almighty LORD, for creating life that endures forever. I look forward to that Day when I see you face to face, and praise you with the multitudes of heaven. In Jesus' name I praise. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

More than that, I count all things to be loss [fn]in view of the surpassing value of [fn]knowing Christ Jesus my Lord, [fn]for whom I have suffered the loss of all things, and count them but rubbish so that I may gain Christ,  Philippians 3:8   (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 4, 2013

Devotional:*
Then a cloud [fn]formed, overshadowing them, and a voice [fn]came out of the cloud, "This is My beloved Son, [fn]listen to Him!"  Mark 9:7  (NASB)

Who are you listening to in your life? We can hear all sorts of different voices, but we can follow only one. So who are you going to listen to as you make your decisions about morality, values, ethics, and character? Who has earned the right to be heard regarding life, death, salvation, and sin? God makes it unmistakably clear; we must listen to his Son Jesus!

Prayer:
Almighty God, please help me silence the voices of doubt, deception, and demagoguery that surround me. Help me hear the voice of Jesus and follow him and obey your will in all things no matter what everyone else around may choose to do. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
"Blessed are those who have been persecuted for the sake of righteousness, for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.  Matthew 5:10   (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 5, 2013*

*Devotional:*
And God is able to make all grace abound to you, so that always having all sufficiency in everything, you may have an abundance for every good deed; 
2 Corinthians 9:8 (NASB)

What a powerful promise! If we are willing to generously share with others in the name of Jesus as the apostle Paul discusses in the previous two verses, we will have what we need and our lives will be full of good deeds that bring glory to God. So let's remind ourselves of one the very first lessons we should have learned as young children: share! Only this time, as children of God, let's share in the name of Jesus to bless others so they may come to his grace.


Prayer:
Thank you, dear Father, for all the incredible blessings you have poured into my life. You have richly blessed me physically and spiritually. Now I ask that your Spirit will help me be generous with the gifts you have so richly given to me. May my life, O LORD, be a consistent conduit of your blessings so that others may come to know your grace. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.




*Wisdom:*
Then he showed me a river of the water of life, [fn]clear as crystal, coming from the throne of God and of [fn]the Lamb, Revelation 22:7 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 6, 2013

Devotional:*
Then He said to me, "The iniquity of the house of Israel and Judah is very, very great, and the land is filled with blood and the city is full of perversion; for they say, 'The LORD has forsaken the land, and the LORD does not see!'  Ezekiel 9:9  (NASB)

In times of evil and adversity, God's people can lose sight of the Father's "great and precious promises." God has faithfully kept these promise through the ages. This past faithfulness is our reminder that we can trust his promise of the salvation we will fully experience with him one day. Even in our darkest night, God has not forsaken us. He sees and knows what we do and how we feel. Quite often, however, the LORD is watching to see how we will live in tough times. He wants us to show that we will be faithful during these times. He wants us to see that he can be trusted and that he still is at work in our world and in our lives. So let's be faithful, trusting that the God who preserved Israel and brought through Israel the promised Messiah will also preserve and bless us!

Prayer:
In my times of darkest struggle or of loftiest joy, dear LORD, please help me to be found faithful to you and to your will. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Be kind to one another, tender-hearted, forgiving each other, just as God in Christ also has forgiven [fn]you.  Ephesians 4:32   (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 7, 2013*

*Devotional:*
The fear of the LORD is the beginning of wisdom, And the knowledge of the Holy One is understanding. Proverbs 9:10 (NASB)

There are many fields of academic pursuit that are noble and beneficial, but true wisdom and the highest understanding can be found in only one place -- a reverential knowledge of God!


Prayer:
Lord God, Holy Savior of Israel and my Abba Father, thank you for the grace of prayer. Thank you for your steadfastness and faithfulness. Thank you for your mercy and justice. I place my life and my future in your hands to be used for you glory. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.




*Wisdom:*
Come now, you who say, "Today or tomorrow we will go to such and such a city, and spend a year there and engage in business and make a profit." [fn]Yet you do not know [fn]what your life will be like tomorrow. You are _just_ a vapor that appears for a little while and then vanishes away. [fn]Instead, _you ought_ to say, "If the Lord wills, we will live and also do this or that." James 4:13-15 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 8, 2013

Devotional:*

you will be enriched in everything for all liberality, which through us is producing thanksgiving to God.  2 Corinthians 9:11  (NASB)



Why does God bless us with riches? So we can share those riches generously with those in need and so we can bring thanksgiving to God.



Prayer:

Father, thank you for providing me with so many blessings. May my use of your riches bring you glory and bring others a true and genuine blessing that will touch their hearts with your grace. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

The glory of young men is their strength, And the [fn]honor of old men is their gray hair.  Proverbs 20:29   (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 9, 2013

Devotional:*
But when Jesus heard this, He said, "It is not those who are healthy who need a physician, but those who are sick.  Matthew 9:12  (NASB)

Why did Jesus associate with sinners? Because we need him to associate with us! What's the most crucial part of that truth, Jesus' desire to save or our recognition of our sinfulness? Of course the most crucial part is Jesus' desire to save because without him, recognizing our sinfulness would only lead to despair. But without recognizing our need for his grace, his sacrifice for us is lost. So let's praise Jesus as our loving and sacrificial Savior, but let's also acknowledge our need for his merciful and mighty grace!

Prayer:
Gracious Father, I praise you from the bottom of my heart for providing Jesus as my Savior. At the same time, dear Father, I confess to you I struggle with sin. I want it completely out of my life, but I find that I cannot rid myself of its constant shadow and its penetrating stain. Without your grace and the sacrifice of Jesus, I know I could not stand before you as your pure child. Please forgive me for the following sins ... and please receive my praise for your gracious forgiveness. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Act as free men, and [fn]do not use your freedom as a covering for evil, but use it as bondslaves of God.  1 Peter 2:16   (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 11, 2013

Devotional:*
But He said to them, "You give them something to eat!" And they said, "We have no more than five loaves and two fish, unless perhaps we go and buy food for all these people."  Luke 9:13  (NASB)

I love the way Jesus gets his disciples' attention. "You feed them, boys!" Of course they knew that they couldn't! Yet Jesus showed them that if they brought their meager resources to him, they could do amazing things. When the big picnic was over, each of them got to pick up a basket full of leftovers from the table of God's grace! Let's remember that it isn't the challenge or the resources that limit us; it's our unwillingness to bring what we have to Jesus and trust that he will do something with us to bless others in ways we couldn't have dreamed! (cf. Ephesians 3:20-21)

Prayer:
All praise to you, Abba Father, for your extravagant help and mercy in times of need, for your loving and generous provision in times of want, and your surprising and exciting use of me and the resources you have entrusted to me to accomplish your will. In Jesus' name I praise you. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The LORD is compassionate and gracious, Slow to anger and abounding in lovingkindness.  Psalm 103:8   (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 12, 2013

Devotional:*
So also the Lord directed those who proclaim the gospel to get their living from the gospel.  1 Corinthians 9:14  (NASB)

One of the great tragedies of our modern world is that while some who preach and teach the gospel are charlatans and cheats, the vast majority of God's servants work just barely scraping by financially. Why not find some underpaid and forgotten Kingdom servant and share a little of the blessings God has given you?

Prayer:
Holy Father, I thank you for your servants who share your message all over the world. Father, I want to especially thank you for ___ and I ask you that this person will be blessed with good health, a faithful and loving family, and the proper support to do your work in a way worthy of your cause. Please use me to bless and encourage this minister of your grace. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed is he who reads and those who hear the words of the prophecy, and [fn]heed the things which are written in it; for the time is near.  Revelation 1:3   (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 13, 2013

Devotional:*
[In talking about others having the right to be supported in their ministry, the apostle Paul says] But I have used none of these things. And I am not writing these things so that it will be done so in my case; for it would be better for me to die than have any man make my boast an empty one. 
1 Corinthians 9:15  (NASB)

Paul was careful not to take support from the Corinthians even though it was his right as a minister of the Gospel. Instead, he knew their problems with generosity and showed them a great example in living for Jesus without obvious and instant reward. Oftentimes we must show our values before others will share them. Paul was a master at reading the needs around him and living in a way that was an example. Let's make a commitment to do the same!

Prayer:
Father God and Almighty LORD, please give me the courage and integrity to live my principles in a way that is a blessing and example to others. Bless me, dear Father, with a life that makes a mark on others for your glory. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
with all humility and gentleness, with patience, showing tolerance for one another in love,  Ephesians 4:2   (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 14, 2013

Devotional:*

"When the bow is in the cloud, then I will look upon it, to remember the everlasting covenant between God and every living creature of all flesh that is on the earth."  Genesis 9:16  (NASB)



I don't know about you, but I'm a very visual person. I truly appreciate the way God made the world with all its variety, color, and rich diversity. I am thankful for the way he used certain key images in our world to remind us of his daily provision and eternal grace. The beauty of a rainbow is not just in its wonderful colors or in the aroma of fresh rain, but in the promise that our God has chosen to link himself to our destiny and to involve himself in our world!



Prayer:


Almighty God, thank you for making your great promises when we had no right to expect them, much less demand them. Thank you for attaching those promises to things in my everyday world so that I can be reminded of your constant and watchful care. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.





*Wisdom:*


But above all, my brethren, do not swear, either by heaven or by earth or with any other oath; but [fn]your yes is to be yes, and your no, no, so that you may not fall under judgment.  James 5:12   (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 15, 2013

Devotional:*
"I took hold of the two tablets and threw them from my hands and smashed them before your eyes.  Deuteronomy 9:17  (NASB)

Anger, frustration, disappointment, and loss of self-control have sunk many of God's greatest leaders. Leading can sometimes be a horribly disappointing task. Yet God's people would perish without strong leaders full of godly conviction. Despite the failure of some of our leaders and the perils that can beset those who choose to lead, leadership is as honorable as it is vital! Where would Israel have been without Moses or Joshua or Hezekiah or David...? So if the Lord is calling you to lead, don't accept his invitation lightly, but please, accept it! If you are not a leader, please remember to pray for your leaders and their families.

Prayer:
Holy LORD, please bless your Church with leaders of great faith, courage, endurance, and integrity. Bless us with courage to answer you when you call us through our leaders to serve you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Make sure that your character is free from the love of money, being content with what you have; for He Himself has said, "I WILL NEVER DESERT YOU, NOR WILL I EVER FORSAKE YOU,"  Hebrews 13:5   (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 16, 2013

Devotional:*

Wisdom is better than weapons of war, but one sinner destroys much good.  Ecclesiastes 9:18  (NASB)



Just a little leaven and the whole lump is changed. A sinful person can have the same effect on a whole group of people committed to God. So let's be wise and reverence God by obeying him and his Word. Let's be insightful in the way we deal with sin and temptation in our lives. Also, let's be sure to remember that we are at war with the evil one. Then let’s praise God, because our Savior has already defeated our enemy and the Holy Spirit empowers us to stand up to Satan's attacks and resist his temptation.



Prayer:


Loving Father, please give me wisdom to see through the deceptiveness of the devil's schemes while I seek to live your truth and display your character in my life. Thank you for your power at work in me and in my life. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.





*Wisdom:*


Truthful lips will be established forever, But a lying tongue is only for a moment.  Proverbs 12:19   (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 18, 2013

Devotional:*
For though I am free from all men, I have made myself a slave to all, so that I may win more.  1 Corinthians 9:19  (NASB)

Grace frees us from the law of sin and death. But, our freedom is not to be used for rebellion or for self-gratification. Instead, we are to use our freedom redemptively, just as Jesus did (cf. Philippians 2:5-11). We can voluntarily limit that freedom to help others still caught in bondage to sin and false ideas about God. We can use the freedom of the Spirit to be transformed to be like Christ (2 Corinthians 3:17-18). Let’s use our freedom to rejoice and to bless.

Prayer:
Thank you, great and mighty LORD, for setting me free by your grace. I know, dear Father, that this gift was given to me at great cost -- the humiliating torture, death, and burial of your Son, Jesus Christ. So use me, dear Father, to bless others who have not yet found their deliverance and freedom in Jesus. I pray this in the name of my Savior, Jesus. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The world is passing away, and also its lusts; but the one who does the will of God lives forever.  1 John 2:17   (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 19, 2013

Devotional:*
And He said to them, "But who do you say that I am?" And Peter answered and said, "The [fn]Christ of God."  Luke 9:20  (NASB)

A lot of people have their opinions about Jesus’ identity. The real issue, however, is what you believe about Jesus. What you decide about God’s Son means everything for you and for those you influence. So listen to Jesus' question to his disciples as if he is asking it of you: "Who do you say I am?" I pray that your answer is the same as Peters: “You are the Messiah, the Son of God.

Prayer:
Dear Heavenly Father, thank you for Jesus, who is my Lord, Savior, friend, and older brother in your family. I praise you for sending him to reveal yourself to us and I thank you for your love demonstrated by him on the Cross. I do believe that Jesus is the Christ, the Son of the Living God, and the only Savior who can bring freedom, pardon, cleansing, and complete salvation. Thank you! In Jesus' mighty name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For we are a fragrance of Christ to God among those who are being saved and among those who are perishing; to the one an aroma from death to death, to the other an aroma from life to life. And who is adequate for these things?  2 Corinthians 2:15-16   (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 20, 2013

Devotional:*
for she was saying [fn]to herself, "If I only touch His garment, I will [fn]get well."  Matthew 9:21  (NASB)

The woman who said this to herself knew ostracism and loneliness because of her 12 year bout with an illness that made her unclean under Jewish law. She was imprisoned in isolation because of this condition. Just as Jesus freed her from her prison (vs. 22), he longs to free you from yours as well. What holds you captive? Jesus longs to give you freedom through five gifts: 1) the Scripture to help you know God's will,  2) your surrender to his lordship, 3) cleansing from your sin and guilt, 4) the gift of the Holy Spirit to empower you, and 5) a family of brothers and sisters in Christ to support you and hold you accountable. These are God's five precious keys to freedom.

Prayer:
Father, I pray today for all those who need deliverance from Satan's grip in whatever form he has in their lives. In Jesus' mighty and holy name I confidently pray. Amen


*Wisdom:*
" [fn]Blessed are the [fn]poor in spirit, for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.  Matthew 5:3   (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 21, 2013

Devotional:*
To the weak I became weak, that I might win the weak; I have become all things to all men, so that I may by all means save some. 
1 Corinthians 9:22  (NASB)

Christ left heaven and came to earth to save us. Paul sacrificed everything to share the Gospel with both Jews and Gentiles. What have we done... what have we left... what have we given up... what have we become... to share Jesus with those we love, know, or influence?

Prayer:
Father of mercy, rich in steadfast love, please give me eyes to see those around me who need Jesus, the courage and the humility to share his grace, and the sense of timing to share Jesus with them when they are ready to know of his love. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
How blessed are the people who are so situated; How blessed are the people whose God is the LORD!  Psalm 144:15   (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 22, 2013

Devotional:*
And Jesus said to him, " 'If You can?' All things are possible to him who believes."  Mark 9:23  (NASB)

A desperate father comes to Jesus with a request for help IF there is anything he can do to help. IF! IF? Everything is possible if we believe. Does it mean it will happen? Not necessarily, but we know it CAN happen if God chooses to do it to glorify himself, protect his people, or accomplish his will. Our commitment needs to be that of Shadrach, Meshach, and Abednego: "We serve a God who is able to deliver us... but even if he does not, we will not worship other gods who are false!" (see Daniel 3)

Prayer:
Now to God, who is able to do exceedingly and abundantly more than we can ask or imagine, be glory... forever and ever. In the glorious name of Jesus I praise you. Amen. (cf. Ephesians 3:20-21)


*Wisdom:*
" [fn]Ask, and it will be given to you; [fn]seek, and you will find; [fn]knock, and it will be opened to you. "For everyone who asks receives, and he who seeks finds, and to him who knocks it will be opened.  Matthew 7:7-8   (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 23, 2013

Devotional:*

but let him who boasts boast of this, that he understands and knows Me, that I am the LORD who exercises lovingkindness, justice and righteousness on earth; for I delight in these things," declares the LORD.  Jeremiah 9:24  (NASB)



Two truths are equally crucial for us to understand in this passage. First, God is kind, just and righteous. Second, he delights in these things when he sees them in us. So what does your life stand for? Let's be like our Father and take on the lifestyle of loving kindness, the cause of justice for all, and the character of righteousness. Why? Because we should have no greater joy than to bring delight to the Father!



Prayer:


Almighty and Holy God, may my life delight you and bring you joy. However, dear Father, I am aware that my character falls far short of your holiness and righteousness, and the mercy and grace I display to others pales in comparison to the mercy and grace you have shown toward me. So please, Father, help me know those areas where I most need to grow to be pleasing to you and to bless others with your grace. Thank you for giving me the Holy Spirit to help transform me. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.





*Wisdom:*


There is no wisdom and no understanding And no counsel against the LORD.  Proverbs 21:30   (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 25, 2013

Devotional:
*"For what is a man profited if he gains the whole world, and loses or forfeits himself?  Luke 9:25  (NASB)

I once had a picture on my cubicle wall of a hearse pulling a U-Haul trailer with the caption, "Who says you can't take it with you?" While it is humorous, it is also wrong... DEAD wrong. If we lose our souls in the pursuit of things, what of lasting value have we gained? Is it worth losing the only thing that really matters?

Prayer:
Loving Father, help me keep my eyes on what is truly valuable and use the other blessings in my life to bring you glory and to bless others. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Only conduct yourselves in a manner worthy of the gospel of Christ, so that whether I come and see you or remain absent, I will hear of you that you are standing firm in one spirit, with one [fn]mind striving together for the faith of the gospel;  Philippians 1:27   (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 26, 2013,

Devotional:*
"For whoever is ashamed of Me and My words, the Son of Man will be ashamed of him when He comes in His glory, and the glory of the Father and of the holy angels.  Luke 9:26  (NASB)

Some of the saddest words a loving child ever can hear are these: "I'm so disappointed in you." We don't want that to be the reaction of our Heavenly Father. We want the world to know that we love and honor Jesus as Lord so they can come to know our Savior, too, and so that we can bring delight to our Father in Heaven!

Prayer:
LORD God Almighty, please give me boldness, wisdom, and respect as I seek to stand up for Jesus each day. May my words and my life declare my allegiance to Jesus as my Lord and Savior. In the name of the Lord Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Rejoice always; pray without ceasing; in everything give thanks; for this is God's will for you in Christ Jesus.  Thessalonians 5:16-18   (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 27, 2013,

Devotional:*
but I [fn]discipline my body and make it my slave, so that, after I have preached to others, I myself will not be disqualified.  1 Corinthians 9:27  (NASB)

"Practice what you preach!" "I'd rather see a sermon than hear one any day." "Put your life where your mouth is!" Those of us who speak out most openly about our faith in Jesus also need to make sure that we hold ourselves accountable to the same standard we are calling others to follow.

Prayer:
Father in Heaven, please help my walk to be consistent with my talk and may my talk always be pleasing to you! In Jesus' glorious name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
But prove yourselves doers of the word, and not merely hearers who delude themselves.  James 1:22   (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 28, 2013,

Devotional:*
so Christ also, having been offered once to bear the sins of many, will appear a second time for salvation without reference to sin, to those who eagerly await Him.  Hebrews 9:28 (NASB)

Thought
Jesus is coming back! Are you ready? Are you waiting?

Prayer:
Come Lord Jesus, your bride awaits you! Amen. (see 1 Corinthians 16:22 & Revelation 21:2, 9; 22:17)


*Wisdom:*
a renewal in which there is no distinction between Greek and Jew, circumcised and uncircumcised, [fn]barbarian, Scythian, slave and freeman, but Christ is all, and in all.  Colossians 3:11 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 29, 2013,

Devotional:*

Moses said to him, "As soon as I go out of the city, I will spread out my [fn]hands to the LORD; the [fn]thunder will cease and there will be hail no longer, that you may know that the earth is the LORD'S.  Exodus 9:29 (NASB)



When Moses confronted Pharaoh and was met only by the hardness of Pharaoh's heart, God sent the plagues. Why? Because God wanted Pharaoh to know that Israel's God wasn't just another god, but that the LORD was the Only True and Living God. The nations, the seasons, and the earth are his. All people must come to revere his name and receive his grace.



Prayer:

God of all the universe and of all that I can imagine, experience, or see, I praise you and proclaim you to be God indeed. In Jesus' name I praise you. Amen.






*Wisdom:*

Like a dog that returns to its vomit Is a fool who repeats [fn]his folly.  Proverbs 26:11 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 30, 2013

Devotional:*

"However, You bore with them for many years, And admonished them by Your Spirit through Your prophets, Yet they would not give ear. Therefore You gave them into the hand of the peoples of the lands.  Nehemiah 9:30 (NASB)



God has spoken repeatedly to his people through the prophets who spoke as they were inspired by the Holy Spirit of God. But so often, these people ignored their voice and abandoned their God. Let's not let the same thing be said of us!



Prayer:

Sovereign LORD and Abba Father, I praise you! Please never let me ever outlive my love for you or my heart's desire to be obedient and pleasing to you! In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.






*Wisdom:*

Blessed are those who wash their robes, so that they may have the right to the tree of life, and may enter by the gates into the city.  Revelation 22:14 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 1, 2013,

Devotional:*
Woe to those who enact evil statutes And to those who constantly record [fn]unjust decisions, So as to [fn]deprive the needy of justice And rob the poor of My people of their rights, So that widows may be their spoil And that they may plunder the [fn]orphans.  Isaiah 10:1-2 (NASB)

God wants us to be a generous and concerned people. We are not to be concerned about our "stuff" but the work of God and the needs of others, especially those who are powerless and can't defend themselves.

Prayer:
O Father of the fatherless, please increase my compassion and commitment to work for those who are forgotten, abused, disenfranchised, and pushed aside. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Let no one say when he is tempted, "I am being tempted [fn]by God"; for God cannot be tempted [fn]by evil, and He Himself does not tempt anyone. But each one is tempted when he is carried away and enticed by his own lust.  James 1:13-14 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 2, 2013,

Devotional:*
In pride the wicked [fn]hotly pursue the afflicted; [fn]Let them be caught in the plots which they have devised.  Psalm 10:2 (NASB)

God absolutely hates violence, intimidation, or any means used for the powerful to control, manipulate, or hound those who are weaker. He loathes wickedness that is based upon the strong and the mighty preying on the weak and powerless. We should, by our actions and resources, demonstrate both to the weak and the powerless that there is a God of love.

Prayer:
Give me a heart, O God, that disdains the abuse of power and the misuse of wealth. Thank you, dear God, for sending Jesus to save me when I was powerless to bring about my own salvation (Romans 5:5-11). Please give me a heart like Jesus when I see others being taken advantage of. In the name of my Savior, Jesus, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Let us hold fast the confession of our hope without wavering, for He who promised is faithful;  Hebrews 10:23 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 3, 2013

Devotional:*
Then Moses said to Aaron, "It is what the LORD spoke, saying, 'By those who come near Me I [fn]will be treated as holy, And before all the people I will be honored.'" So Aaron, therefore, kept silent.  Leviticus 10:3 (NASB)

God's holiness is unapproachable except through the gift of his grace. When we disregard God’s holiness, we profane what is precious and sacred. God will be known and shown as holy; if not by his people, then by his action. Let's take our worship of God seriously, honoring him with our reverence and awe (Hebrews 12:28-29). But, let's not confine worship to only what we do in church. Let's realize that all of our life is worship (Romans 12:1-2) and live out our lives with a commitment to be holy in all we do (1 Peter 1:15-16) – in both the worship with our lips and the worship with our lives (Hebrews 13:15-16).

Prayer:
Almighty and Most High God, holy and perfect in righteousness, forgive me for my sins. Cleanse me and make me holy by the transforming and sanctifying power of your Holy Spirit. May my life be lived as a holy sacrifice to you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
There is one who speaks rashly like the thrusts of a sword, But the tongue of the wise brings healing.  Proverbs 12:18 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 4, 2013

Devotional:*

For Christ is the [fn]end of the law for righteousness to everyone who believes.  Romans 10:4 (NASB)



Christ is both the fulfillment of the Law (the goal and destination of the Law) and also the end of the Law. We are no longer judged on the basis of law-keeping. True, the standard used for us is the righteousness of God, but this is a standard that Jesus meets in us and for us by being the sin offering for us and sending the Spirit to empower us. This means that God can declare us righteous while at the same time transforming us to strive toward being righteous in the way we live. The Law's goal is fulfilled and finds its completion in Christ as his salvation transforms us.



Prayer:

Dear Father, I do believe that Jesus is your dear Son, sent to be my Savior, crucified for my sins, and raised from the dead for my victory. I trust my salvation to him and thank you for your incredible gift of grace. In the name of Jesus Christ my Lord. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

How blessed is the man who does not walk in the counsel of the wicked, Nor stand in the [fn]path of sinners, Nor sit in the seat of scoffers!  Psalm 1:1 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 5, 2013

Devotional:*

We are destroying speculations and every lofty thing raised up against the knowledge of God, and we are taking every thought captive to the obedience of Christ,  2 Corinthians 10:5 (NASB)



The apostle Paul knew he was in a war against spiritual forces opposed to God (cf. Ephesians 6:10-12). While these forces might have a great deal of influence in the world at large, Paul was determined that Satan's deception wouldn't rule in God's churches. He was committed to truth in an age obsessed with many different gods, beliefs, and choices. Can we be any less vigilant in our day and in a culture obsessed with so many of the same ideas?



Prayer:

Holy God, please forgive our lack of spiritual vigilance and cowardice in the marketplace of ideas. Stir us by your Spirit to speak the truth in love. Convict us of the need to confront ideas that are detrimental to faith, righteousness, and truth with sound and godly wisdom. Arouse us from our lazy stupor and call us again to be your holy and committed people. In Jesus name I pray. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

[fn]fixing our eyes on Jesus, the [fn]author and perfecter of faith, who for the joy set before Him endured the cross, despising the shame, and has sat down at the right hand of the throne of God.  Hebrews 12:2


----------



## baddison

*April 6, 2013

Devotional:*

Blessings are on the head of the righteous, But the mouth of the wicked conceals violence.  Proverbs 10:6 (NASB)



Jesus told Peter, "Those who live by the sword will die by the sword." Violence begets violence and rarely does a violent person not have to taste the bitter repayment of violence. God's Wise Man is saying essentially the same thing in this verse, but with one key addition. Blessings come to the person who is righteous. We reap what we sow!



Prayer:

Holy God, please bless me with righteousness -- not just by your grace and mercy, but by the transformation of my heart by your Holy Spirit. In Jesus' name I ask it. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

the one who says he abides in Him ought himself to walk in the same manner as He walked.  1 John 2:6 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 8, 2013

Devotional:*

Who would not fear You, O King of the nations? Indeed it is Your due! For among all the wise men of the nations And in all their kingdoms, There is none like You.  Jeremiah 10:7 (NASB)



Presidents, kings, and rulers have a host of "wise" and diplomatic counselors. Many also surround themselves with people of power and wealth. There is, however, only One King of the Nations! There is only One who will truly and ultimately rule over all peoples of the earth. He is beyond compare and has no worthy rival. All creatures, great and small, will one day revere him and honor his holy name. Let’s make sure we do it today!



Prayer:

You are worthy, my God and Father, of all glory and power. You have no rival -- either in reality or in my heart. Thank you for blessing me with your grace. Why you should care for me when you have such power and majesty I’m not completely sure, but I thank you and praise you. I thank you for adopting me into your royal family by your grace. I praise you for the great and gracious purity and righteousness that you have poured out on me. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

Lying lips are an abomination to the LORD, But those who deal faithfully are His delight.  Proverbs 12:22 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 9th, 2013

Devotional:*

The wise of heart will receive commands, But [fn]a babbling fool will be [fn]ruined.  Proverbs 10:8 (NASB)



It's easy to give our opinion. It's kinda fun to "put in our two cents worth." It's easy to "talk the talk." Unfortunately, however, our talk can often be a way to keep us insulated from the obedience God desires. No matter our age or experience, if we are wise, we will accept the righteous commands of God!



Prayer:

O Lord God, who searches hearts and minds, please give me an inquiring heart that thirsts after pleasing and obeying you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

Submit yourselves for the Lord's sake to every human institution, whether to a king as the one in authority, or to governors as sent [fn]by him for the punishment of evildoers and the praise of those who do right. For [fn]such is the will of God that by doing right you may silence the ignorance of foolish men.  1 Peter 2:13-15 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 10, 2013

Devotional:*
"Blessed be the LORD your God who delighted in you to set you on the throne of Israel; because the LORD loved Israel forever, therefore He made you king, to do justice and righteousness."  1 Kings 10:9 (NASB)

Solomon was reminded by the words of a foreigner that he is where he is by grace and he has been put there to live out the will and to display the character of God in all that he does. So are we! So let's live with the redemptive purpose that God has designed for us to have.

Prayer:
Dear Heavenly Father, I know that you have blessed me by your grace. Now, dear Lord, please empower me to know and live out the redemptive purpose for which you have made me. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
It is better to take refuge in the LORD Than to trust in man.  Psalm 118:8 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 11, 2013,

Devotional:*

But the LORD is the true God; He is the living God and the everlasting King. At His wrath the earth quakes, And the nations cannot endure His indignation.  Jeremiah 10:10 (NASB)



There is only one true God. All others are false, mere pretenders to the throne of the Righteous One. Yet like the Athenians in Acts 17, our world continues to place idol after idol in the place that should be reserved for God alone. But, we can be different! We can live as radiant examples of the God of justice, righteousness, mercy, and grace. We can reflect his holiness, share his hope for the lost, and truly make a huge difference in our world. So let's get started doing it -- today!



Prayer:

Most High God, my Abba Father, thank you so much for the incredible gift of your grace and the sense of redemptive purpose you have placed within my life. I know that you can use me to do your work in your world and to your glory. Please do! In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

Let the word of [fn]Christ richly dwell within you, [fn]with all wisdom teaching and admonishing [fn]one another with psalms and hymns and spiritual songs, singing [fn]with thankfulness in your hearts to God.  Colossians 3:16 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April; 12, 2013,

Devotional:*

"I am the good shepherd; the good shepherd lays down His life for the sheep.  John 10:11 (NASB)



Isn't it absolutely unbelievable that the Supreme God of the universe would love us so generously! Yet he has shown his love for us in the past through Jesus. He will dramatically show his love for us again when Jesus returns -- not to give his life for us, but to share his life with us! Come, sweet Shepherd, come!



Prayer:

Dear Heavenly Father, thank you for revealing yourself to Israel as the Great Shepherd. Thank you for sending Jesus to be the Good Shepherd who sacrificed his life for me. Now please accept the commitment of my heart and the actions of my life to be a sacrifice of thanks and praise to you for all that you have done. In Jesus' name. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

How blessed is the man to whom the LORD does not impute iniquity, And in whose spirit there is no deceit!  Psalm 32:2 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 13, 2013,

Devotional:*
Sow with a view to righteousness, Reap in accordance with [fn]kindness; Break up your fallow ground, For it is time to seek the LORD Until He comes to [fn]rain righteousness on you.  Hosea 10:12 (NASB)

What a beautiful challenge! Even more beautiful is the promise that God will help us break up the unplowed ground in our hearts as we seek him. He will pour out his blessings and his righteousness on us as we pursue his righteousness.

Prayer:
O LORD Most High, use your Holy Spirit to purify and cultivate my heart so that it is soft and receptive to your will and compassionate to those in need. Make it a holy place for your Spirit to live. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
"But let your statement be, 'Yes, yes' or 'No, no'; anything beyond these is [fn]of evil.  Matthew 5:37 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 15, 2013

Devotional:*

No temptation has overtaken you but such as is common to man; and God is faithful, who will not allow you to be tempted beyond what you are able, but with the temptation will provide the way of escape also, so that you will be able to endure it.  1 Corinthians 10:13 (NASB)



In the face of temptation, God has promised us two things: (1) a way out, and (2) the power to stand up under trial. Can we truly believe this? Yes, of course, because Jesus demonstrated this power, God promised us this power, and we can look at brothers and sisters in Christ who have triumphed by this power! However, we must not think that the way out means that we are not going to face challenges, hardships, or difficulties. Character is produced by both refusing to give into the temptation and also refusing to give up during the challenges we face for remaining faithful. God will provide us a way out, but he is also interested in developing our holy character. Where the balance is between the two is God's work. Whether we choose to remain faithful is our work. (Romans 5:1-5; 1 Peter 1:7)



Prayer:

Thank you, dear Father, for supplying me the way out of temptation and the power to face it victoriously. Please forgive me for the times that I have succumbed to temptation and sinned. Forgive me the times I have not wanted to find that open door of escape. Cleanse me and restore me to faithful and useful service to you and your Kingdom. In Jesus' name. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

"Blessed are those who mourn, for they shall be comforted.  Matthew 5:4 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 16, 2013

Devotional:*

"Behold, to the LORD your God belong heaven and the [fn]highest heavens, the earth and all that is in it.  Deuteronomy 10:14 (NASB)



It's all his. The multifaceted and creative side of God's nature is revealed in the astounding beauty that he has made. Let's use this gift wisely. Let's remember that it is not our world, but God's world. All the people in this world are precious to him. Let's help them know just how precious they are!



Prayer:

Lord God Almighty, the Father who adopted me into his family, thank you for your majesty and might that have been channeled to be such a blessing to me and to other mortals like me. Please accept my gifts of talent, time, and treasure as I seek to honor you for your gifts and thank you for your grace. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

Therefore I, the prisoner of the Lord, implore you to walk in a manner worthy of the calling with which you have been called,  Ephesians 4:1 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 17, 2013

Devotional:*

The sons of Israel said to the LORD, "We have sinned, do to us whatever seems good to You; only please deliver us this day."  Judges 10:15 (NASB)



When God's people realized the depth of their sin and the impending punishment by God, they repented and asked for his help. Unfortunately we often hide, avoid, or skirt the issue of our own sin. We don't like to admit our sin, much less confess it and turn from it. "It's not that bad! I know a lot folks who do a lot worse things!" We must not view confession of sin as humiliation or weakness. Acknowledging our sin and asking for God's forgiveness, cleansing, and power open the door for him to use us mightily.



Prayer:

Forgive me, Heavenly Father, for my sin. Please eradicate it from my life with the help of your transforming and purifying Spirit as I offer myself daily as a living sacrifice to you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

Pure and undefiled religion in the sight of our God and Father is this: to visit orphans and widows in their distress, and to keep oneself unstained [fn]by the world.  James 1:27 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 18, 2013

Devotional:*

Is not the cup of blessing which we bless a sharing in the blood of Christ? Is not the [fn]bread which we break a sharing in the body of Christ?  1 Corinthians 10:16 (NASB)



The Apostle Paul makes clear that the heart of the Gospel is found in the death, burial, resurrection, and appearances of Jesus (1 Cor. 15:1-8). The Lord's Supper, Communion or Eucharist as it is sometimes called, is a key part of our walk with Christ. It is a time where we proclaim the story of the Gospel (cf. 1 Cor. 11:26). But, it is more than a time of proclamation; it is a time of participation. We share in the supper with each other and with Christ. This participation revitalizes us in our walk with the Savior and helps us re-live his saving death and resurrection.



Prayer:

Holy God and loving Father, thank you for giving me the Lord's Supper. It is such a beautiful and convicting reminder of the tremendous cost Jesus paid for my sin. It is such a beautiful reminder of the love you have for me and the ransom paid to set me free from sin and death. Thank you for inviting me to share in the holy sacrifice of your Son and my Savior. May I never take it for granted or misuse this precious gift to me. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

Better is a [fn]dish of [fn]vegetables where love is Than a fattened ox served with hatred.  Proverbs 15:17 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 19, 2013

Devotional:*

He is on the path of life who heeds instruction, But he who ignores reproof goes astray.  Proverbs 10:17 (NASB)



God has given each of us a circle of influence, a place where our lives impact others for either good or ill. In much the same way, each of us is also influenced by others, some of whom can help us see and overcome our problems and shortcomings. However, if we reject or snub discipline and correction, we not only harm ourselves, but we lead others astray. The choices we make don't determine just our destination; they also greatly impact others!



Prayer:

Dear God, please forgive my foolish arrogance and my lazy indifference to your truth and wisdom. I am humbled by the knowledge that you have made my life significant to others. Please empower me to use that influence to gently and humbly lead them in the way of your truth. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

Remember the prisoners, as though in prison with them, and those who are ill-treated, since you yourselves also are in the body.  Hebrews 13:3 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 20, 2013

Devotional:*

Through indolence the rafters sag, and through slackness the house leaks.  Ecclesiastes 10:18  (NASB)



Laziness is not just an attitude, it is a lack of action. It is a choice to let important matters suffer neglect. While the results of this choice may not always be evident, over the passage of time, the basic results of idleness are borne out by the accumulating signs of decay and destruction.



Prayer:

Stir in me, dear Heavenly Father, a passion to do what is true and good and righteous. Convict my heart when I neglect what is important. Please help me discern the difference between laziness and a genuine need for rest and to balance my life between my many responsibilities. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.






*Wisdom:*

Blessed is the nation whose God is the LORD, The people whom He has chosen for His own inheritance.  Psalm 33:12 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 22, 2013

Devotional:*

When there are many words, transgression is unavoidable, But he who restrains his lips is wise.  Proverbs 10:19  (NASB)



We are constantly filling our world with noise. If it is not the sound of our own voices, then turn up some other noise to fill the silence. With the proliferation of radio talk shows, we are even given the opportunity to sound off to that noise. Unfortunately, quite often we say things that are harmful, hurtful, or foolish. God's wisdom reminds us to learn to hold our tongue and let silence rule over more of our time rather than the noisy words that so often clutter our world.



Prayer:

Holy God, please give me more wisdom so that I can keep my mouth shut more often and my ears more attentive to the needs of others. Purify my heart and cleanse my speech so that it will be helpful to others and bring glory to you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

But the day of the Lord will come like a thief, in which the heavens will pass away with a roar and the elements will be destroyed with intense heat, and the earth and [fn]its works will be [fn]burned up. Since all these things are to be destroyed in this way, what sort of people ought you to be in holy conduct and godliness, looking for and hastening the coming of the day of God, because of which the heavens will be destroyed by burning, and the elements will melt with intense heat!  2 Peter 3:10-12 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 23, 2013

Devotional:*

"You shall fear the LORD your God; you shall serve Him and cling to Him, and you shall swear by His name.  Deuteronomy 10:20  (NASB)



What do you find yourself holding onto most often? What is your source of security, reassurance, hope, and stability in times of trouble? What do you encourage folks to do and who do you encourage them to hold onto during times of trouble?



Prayer:

Dear God and Abba Father, please be with a number of people I know that are undergoing great trials and temptations. Use me to bless them and encourage them. Please uphold them by your powerful hand. Finally, dear Father, strengthen and empower them to hold on to you. In Jesus' name. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

Seek good and not evil, that you may live; And thus may the LORD God of hosts be with you, Just as you have said!  Amos 5:14 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 24, 2013

Devotional:*

"He is your praise and He is your God, who has done these great and awesome things for you which your eyes have seen.  Deuteronomy 10:21  (NASB)



He is our praise! The God who parted the Red Sea and supplied manna to the Israelites in the wilderness is also the God who did the most amazing miracles in us -- he has turned our selfish hearts to do his will and turned our lives to do his eternal work in the world. Then, after doing those things in us, he has gifted us and empowered us to do those things he has placed in our hearts. He is our praise, the One we worship and the One who makes us worthy worshippers!



Prayer:

You are worthy, Abba Father, of all glory, honor, and praise. You have done great and mighty works through the history of your people, Israel -- most of whom were everyday people. Thank you for using me to do your work in my world as well. I praise you, dear Father, for using everyday folks to do your eternal work. In the name of Jesus, my brother and King, I pray. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

For it is better, if [fn]God should will it so, that you suffer for doing what is right rather than for doing what is wrong.  1 Peter 3:17 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 25, 2013

Devotional:*

"You will be hated by all because of My name, but it is the one who has endured to the end who will be saved.  Matthew 10:22  (NASB)



Jesus' words are very strong! His emphasis is for a reason. Christians need to realize that they are not going to be the dominant culture. Discipleship can be hard and demanding; most folks want things simple and easy. The values that disciples are called to put into place in their lives are not going to be the dominant cultural ones. "So be ready!" Jesus is telling us. "Be ready to face criticism and rejection." But while we know it may be an uphill battle to change the hearts of men and women, we can be God's tool to bless others and to lead them closer to him! And for us, salvation in all its glory awaits us at the end of the journey.



Prayer:

Forgive me, please dear Father, for the times I have grown impatient with the world around and started seeing it as the enemy rather than as the target of your grace. Please give me the wisdom and the courage to balance my understanding of the world with your passion to redeem it. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

But if any of you lacks wisdom, let him ask of God, who gives to all generously and [fn]without reproach, and it will be given to him.  James 1:5 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 26, 2013

Devotional:*

All things are lawful, but not all things are profitable. All things are lawful, but not all things edify. Let no one seek his own good, but that of his [fn]neighbor.  1 Corinthians 10:23-24  (NASB)



Freedom is a wonderful gift! Freedom in Christ is greater than any other kind of freedom. God entrusts it to us. But, we don't want to use our freedom to impinge on someone else's freedom. We don't want our liberty to cause others to sin or to lose sight of Christ. So let's use our freedom wisely and redemptively!



Prayer:

Precious God and Almighty Father, thank you for the very many gifts you have poured into my life. I want to especially thank you for my spiritual freedom. Empower me to use it to bless others and build them up, rather than bringing glory to myself. Please help me see others as the place of your work in the world. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

Listen, my son, and be wise, And direct your heart in the way.  Proverbs 23:19 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 27, 2013

Devotional:*
Correct me, O LORD, but with justice; Not with Your anger, or You will [fn]bring me to nothing.  Jeremiah 10:24  (NASB)

I love a request that a good friend regularly makes of the Lord: "Humble me gently, Father." Transformation is hard work and requires even more patience on God's part than it does on our part. We thank God for his grace which lets us admit our sin and yet still come into his holy and awesome presence. Thankfully he doesn't treat us as we deserve, but as we need (cf. Psalm 103).

Prayer:
Dear God, I sin. I don't like it that I do, but I still find myself succumbing to some of my long-standing weaknesses. Please correct me and put me on the path of righteousness. Even more than wanting to please you, I want to honor you, so please, gently and consistently rid my heart of duplicity, deceit, and spiritual weakness. Nurture me in holiness. Change me to be more like Christ the Lord. In Jesus' name. Amen.



*Wisdom:*
Whatever you do, do your work [fn]heartily, as for the Lord [fn]rather than for men, knowing that from the Lord you will receive the reward [fn]of the inheritance. It is the Lord Christ whom you serve.  Colossians 3:23-24 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 29, 2013

Devotional:*

FOR THE EARTH IS THE LORD'S, AND [fn]ALL IT CONTAINS.  1 Corinthians 10:26  (NASB)



When we talk about giving to God, or to the work of God, we must remember that it is all his. He doesn't need our gifts to do his work. On the other hand, we do need to share the blessings he has entrusted to us. What we 'have' isn't really ours; it's all his, entrusted to us to be put into useful service to others for God's work and God's glory.



Prayer:

Almighty God and Creator of the universe, I praise your creative genius revealed through the incredible variety found in your creation. Please be with us, your human children, as we seek to be faithful stewards of this wonderful gift. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

O taste and see that the LORD is good; How blessed is the man who takes refuge in Him!  Psalm 34:8 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 30, 2013

Devotional:*

But certain [fn]worthless men said, "How can this one deliver us?" And they despised him and did not bring him any present. But he kept silent.  1 Samuel 10:27  (NASB)



Some folks didn't want Saul to serve them as King because of his simple background and non-aristocratic family history. So often, we tend to do the same thing today -- label people and discount their ability to lead God's people or serve in God's Kingdom because of their heritage or past. God, however, doesn't look at a person's pedigree. He searches the heart. So, dear leader, please stick close to the Lord, because you will be criticized. But please, don't react to every little criticism; instead, devote yourself to serving the LORD boldly.



Prayer:

Dear God, please forgive me for the times I doubted your selection of leaders. Please give me, along with my congregation, the ability to discern who your leaders are in our midst. Please give them the courage to lead unselfishly and faithfully. In Jesus' name. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

"So do not worry about tomorrow; for tomorrow will [fn]care for itself. [fn]Each day has enough trouble of its own.  Matthew 6:34 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 1, 2013

Devotional:*

The hope of the righteous is gladness, But the expectation of the wicked perishes.  Proverbs 10:28  (NASB)



Good news! When we seek righteousness, justice, holiness, mercy, and godliness, our future is full of joy. Don't let the darkness around you steal away the glorious dawn of joy that even now has begun to appear.



Prayer:

Father, please forgive me for the times I've grown depressed and melancholy over the condition of my world and culture. Thank you, dear Father, for the promise of victory and of glorious blessings that lie ahead. Please help me keep my eyes on your victory. In Jesus' name. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

The fear of man [fn]brings a snare, But he who trusts in the LORD will be exalted.  Proverbs 29:25 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 2, 2013

Devotional:*

How much severer punishment do you think he will deserve who has trampled under foot the Son of God, and has regarded as unclean the blood of the covenant by which he was sanctified, and has insulted the Spirit of grace?  Hebrews 10:29  (NASB)



We often look at the swift and dramatic discipline and punishment God used with his people in the Old Testament and are struck by its severity. The Holy Spirit reminds us that while this is true, to spurn grace and ridicule the sacrificial death of Jesus are actions all the more worthy of God's punishment. Grace is incredible. It is marvelous. But to reject it, to reject Jesus and all that he did to bring it, is to court disaster and reject any source of true grace.



Prayer:

Holy and righteous Father, thank you so much for your painful and costly gift of grace. Please empower me to be a carrier of that grace to others. Give me the ability to share it in all its loveliness so others can know your salvation and not face your justice after having rejected your gracious gift of Jesus in whose name I pray. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

Blessed is he who reads and those who hear the words of the prophecy, and [fn]heed the things which are written in it; for the time is near.  Revelation 1:3 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 3, 2013

Devotional:*

The righteous will never be shaken, But the wicked will not dwell in the land.  Proverbs 10:30  (NASB)



This promise is even truer for those of us who live on this side of Calvary and the empty tomb! As Paul said it, "our citizenship is in heaven. And we eagerly await a Savior from there, the Lord Jesus Christ, who, by the power that enables him to bring everything under his control, will transform our lowly bodies so that they will be like his glorious body." The righteous will never be uprooted from their true homeland for no one and no power can steal it, corrupt it, destroy it, or take it away!



Prayer:

Father, thank you for declaring me righteous by the atoning death of Jesus. Please transform me more and more each day to be righteous in all I say, think, and do. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

"Blessed are the [fn]gentle, for they shall inherit the earth.  Matthew 5:5 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 4, 2013

Devotional:*
Whether, then, you eat or drink or whatever you do, do all to the glory of God.  1 Corinthians 10:31  (NASB)

As humans, we are often quick to quibble over things we feel are important to us when others don't share our enthusiasm -- especially food, holidays, and special events. This problem is often more a sign of insecurity than it is a mark of sincerity. We are to do what we do based on our commitment to honor the Lord, not because others do it or approve of it. At the same time, we want to be careful about judging others for what they do or do not celebrate, eat, or drink. The bottom line when judging such things: Can we do it to honor the Lord?

Prayer:
Holy and Righteous Father, forgive my foolishness and silliness. I find myself getting so worked up over meaningless things and forgetting to keep my focus on the matters and people that are important to you. May all I do today, and every day, be done as a conscious decision to honor you and bring you respect. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.



*Wisdom:*
Every good thing given and every perfect gift is from above, coming down from the Father of lights, with whom there is no variation or [fn]shifting shadow.  James 1:17 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 6, 2013

Devotional:*

Now faith is the [fn]assurance of things [fn]hoped for, the [fn]conviction of things not seen.  Hebrews 11:1  (NASB)



"I believe, but help my unbelief!" That's what the father of the boy with convulsions said to Jesus (Mark 5). This must sometimes be our prayer, too. As we look at the great heroes of faith in Hebrews 11, we know this must have been their prayer as well. Their faith wasn't always perfect. Their trust wasn't always mature. But, they stayed at it; they believed and acted with a relentless assurance that somehow, some way, God would act and deliver. Let's stay at it with that kind of faith, too!



Prayer:

Dear God, I believe, but help my unbelief. Please mature and empower my faith so that my life will be a steadfast and consistent testimony to your presence and grace. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

How blessed is the man who has made the LORD his trust, And has not [fn]turned to the proud, nor to those who lapse into falsehood.  Psalm 40:4 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 7, 2013

Devotional:*

And He said to them, "When you pray, say: ' [fn]Father, hallowed be Your name. Your kingdom come. 'Give us each day our [fn]daily bread. 'And forgive us our sins, For we ourselves also forgive everyone who is indebted to us. And lead us not into temptation.'"  Luke 11:2-4  (NASB)



Rather than long, ornate, and lofty prayers, God wants us to approach him as Father, and speak with him about the most basic everyday issues of our lives!



Prayer:

Dear Father, thank you for being a holy God who is also near. Please do your will in my life and use me to your glory. In Jesus' name. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

And He has said to me, "My grace is sufficient for you, for power is perfected in weakness." Most gladly, therefore, I will rather boast [fn]about my weaknesses, so that the power of Christ may dwell in me.  2 Corinthians 12:9 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 8, 2013

Devotional:*

By faith we understand that the [fn]worlds were prepared by the word of God, so that what is seen was not made out of things which are visible.  Hebrews 11:3  (NASB)



Where did it all come from? Where did matter, energy, and time come from? How did our universe come to possess order and structure, when all we know about our existence moves to decay, disorder, and death? By faith, we know it came from the articulated design of our Heavenly Father!



Prayer:

Thank you, dear God, for the wonderful world that you made. Thank you for the principles of order that govern our world and help us understand it. My heart soars at the variety and majesty of your creation. In Jesus' name. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

"FOR THE EYES OF THE LORD ARE TOWARD THE RIGHTEOUS, AND HIS EARS ATTEND TO THEIR PRAYER, BUT THE FACE OF THE LORD IS AGAINST THOSE WHO DO EVIL."  1 Peter 3:12 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 9, 2013

Devotional:*

Riches do not profit in the day of wrath, But righteousness delivers from death.  Proverbs 11:4  (NASB)



What is your primary investment? Only righteousness offers a truly long-term benefit!



Prayer:

Holy God, thank you for valuing what is good, holy, and righteous. I praise you for empowering me to develop those qualities in my character. In Jesus' name. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

The highway of the upright is to depart from evil; He who watches his way preserves his [fn]life.  Proverbs 16:17 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 10, 2013

Devotional:*

the BLIND RECEIVE SIGHT and the lame walk, the lepers are cleansed and the deaf hear, the dead are raised up, and the POOR HAVE THE [fn]GOSPEL PREACHED TO THEM.  Matthew 11:5  (NASB)



The clear sign of the Messiah's presence was a time of true blessedness for all who know and follow him. Just think how glorious it will be and all the blessings we will share when he comes again!



Prayer:

Lord God Almighty, I praise you for the time of blessing that accompanied Jesus' first coming to earth. I rejoice looking forward to his return and to the glorious blessings that await me and my brothers and sisters in Christ when our Savior returns. In anticipation of that Day, I thank you in Jesus' name. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

Therefore [fn]consider the members of your earthly body as dead to [fn]immorality, impurity, passion, evil desire, and greed, which [fn]amounts to idolatry.  Colossians 3:5 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 11, 2013

Devotional:*

And without faith it is impossible to please Him, for he who comes to God must believe that He is and that He is a rewarder of those who seek Him.  Hebrews 11:6  (NASB)



And just why do you serve God? ... fear? ... sense of obligation? ... because your parents did? How about because of your faith in what God has done and will do for us? I believe that God sent his Son Jesus to die for my sins so I could be forgiven, cleansed, and adopted as his child and could share in his presence forever in heaven. What's more, he longs to share his blessings and to reward those who believe in his grace and love!



Prayer:

Dear Father, thank you for my faith and all those who helped me come to know you and your grace. Please bless me as I seek to share this faith with my family and friends. Thank you for the confidence that my life is secure in your love and victorious because of your power. In Jesus' name I offer you my thanks, my praise, and my heart. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

For the choir director. A Psalm of David. How blessed is he who considers the [fn]helpless; The LORD will deliver him in a day of [fn]trouble.  Psalm 41:1 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 13, 2013

Devotional:*

For the LORD is righteous, He loves [fn]righteousness; The upright will behold His face.  Psalm 11:7  (NASB)



Can you think of any greater promise for those who seek to be righteous and just? We will see God face to face! Incredible. What a blessing! What a future! What an incredible Father! (cf. 1 John 3:1-3)



Prayer:

Dear Father, Almighty King of the ages, thank you for your great and precious promises. I truly look forward to the day that I get to see you face to face and share in your eternal presence! In Jesus' name. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

The Lord is not slow about His promise, as some count slowness, but is patient toward you, not wishing for any to perish but for all to come to repentance.  2 Peter 3:9 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 14, 2013

Devotional:*
"You shall therefore keep every commandment which I am commanding you today, so that you may be strong and go in and possess the land into which you are about to cross to possess it;  Deuteronomy 11:8  (NASB)

God's desire that we obey his will is not arbitrary, impulsive, or demanding. He simply wants us to reflect his character, find his blessings, and receive his strength. Let's not look at obedience merely as something we must do, but as a blessing we get to discover.

Prayer:
LORD and Father, thank you for revealing your will and calling me to obey it. I know your desire is to share your blessings with me and bring me into your eternal presence. In Jesus' name I thank you. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
'For I am the LORD who brought you up from the land of Egypt to be your God; thus you shall be holy, for I am holy.'"  Leviticus 11:45 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 15, 2013

Devotional:*

"You shall therefore keep every commandment which I am commanding you today, so that you may be strong and go in and possess the land into which you are about to cross to possess. They will not hurt or destroy in all My holy mountain, For the earth will be full of the knowledge of the LORD As the waters cover the sea.  Isaiah 11:9  (NASB)



What a glorious time of blessing! We will know God personally. But not just us, the vast chorus of the faithful will sing a song of joy because they know God. Let's anticipate that day and join our hearts together in pursuit of God. Let's not settle for merely a factual knowledge about God, but let's come to really know him by sharing in his work, by sharing in his character, and seeking his presence in our lives.



Prayer:

Dear Father, please be near to me today. I need to be aware of your presence no matter what today brings. I want you to be my eternal Shepherd who watches out over his sheep and the one whom I know as my Redeemer, Savior, and Friend. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

As for man, his days are like grass; As a flower of the field, so he flourishes. When the wind has passed over it, it is no more, And its place acknowledges it no longer. But the lovingkindness of the LORD is from everlasting to everlasting on those who [fn]fear Him, And His [fn]righteousness to children's children, To those who keep His covenant And remember His precepts to do them.  Psalm 103:15-18 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 16, 2013

Devotional:*

[fn]Thus you shall say to them, "The gods that did not make the heavens and the earth will perish from the earth and from under the [fn]heavens." 

Jeremiah 10:11  (NASB)



Sometimes those with the greatest opportunity for blessings spurn them and fall back into the sinful habits of their heritage and culture. The consequences of this rejection of God, and his will, are enormous. For the last ten days in our devotionals, we've looked at the glorious future that lies ahead for us in our walk with Christ. Unfortunately, there are some who never climb on board the train of grace. They don't follow God and disdain those who do. In the face of their criticism, let's make sure we are truly faithful to God's calling, not just in word, but also in deed.



Prayer:

Dear Heavenly Father, I look forward to being with you. Yet, dear Father, I face many challenges in commitment to be faithful. I don't want to fall into the bad and sinful habits of some who have gone before me and who rebelled against you. Please empower my faith to be like those who served you wholeheartedly. Please deliver me from any impure deed or thought. In Jesus' name. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

Like cold water to a weary soul, So is good news from a distant land.  Proverbs 25:25 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 17, 2013

Devotional:*
However, in the Lord, neither is woman [fn]independent of man, nor is man [fn]independent of woman.  1 Corinthians 11:11  (NASB)

"We are all one in Christ Jesus!" Paul told the Galatians (Gal. 3:26-29). Satan, however, constantly tries to divide God's people. One of his most effective means of division has been to divide men and women -- whether in families or churches. Paul reminds us that if Jesus is our Lord, we recognize we need each other and we are committed to placing value on each other. Rather than letting Satan divide us through our differences, we choose to unite around our Savior!

Prayer:
Holy God, in whose image I am made, please give me the courage to value and esteem all others as you value me. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
"You shall therefore love the LORD your God, and always keep His charge, His statutes, His ordinances, and His commandments.  Deuteronomy 11:1 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 18, 2013*

*Devotional:*
He who despises his neighbor lacks [fn]sense, But a man of understanding keeps silent.  Proverbs 11:12  (NASB)

Wise folks don't have to prove their wisdom by disrespecting others and putting them down. Instead, they hold their tongues and let their lives speak what is good, honorable, righteous, and true.

Prayer:
Holy Father, give me wisdom in the way I use my speech. May it be a blessing to others and a source of praise to you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
("Behold, I am coming like a thief. Blessed is the one who stays awake and keeps his clothes, so that he will not walk about naked and men will not see his shame.")  Revelation 16:15 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 20, 2013

Devotional:*

All these died in faith, without receiving the promises, but having seen them and having welcomed them from a distance, and having confessed that they were strangers and exiles on the earth.  Hebrews 11:13  (NASB)



I'm not good at waiting for much of anything. I'm like the kids who have seen the catalogues for Christmas toys and are anxious for the big gift day. God does have a great Gift Day ahead for us. On that wonderful day, all our waiting will be over and our faith will become sight. Let's follow the example of these great heroes of faith, and welcome that day from afar, by anticipation, praising God for his victory through Jesus Christ in our lives.



Prayer:

Victorious King, Ruler of the Ages, I praise you for the resurrection that lies ahead for me. I thank you in advance for the day I get to see you face to face and join the great celebration of heaven. Until that day, please use me to help others glimpse the character and joy of your great victory. In Jesus' name. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

not forsaking our own assembling together, as is the habit of some, but encouraging one another; and all the more as you see the day drawing near.  Hebrews 10:25 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 21, 2013

Devotional:*

No wonder, for even Satan disguises himself as an angel of light.  2 Corinthians 11:14  (NASB)



While we wait for God's great victory for us to be fully realized, we also need to know that we are in a battle. God will win this battle through Jesus Christ. The final outcome is certain. Christ has already won the decisive battle. However, let's not be fooled; the evil one will do everything he can to deceive all people and confuse the lost. Let's stick with God's plan -- living his truth, listening for his voice in Scripture, and following the lead of his Spirit.



Prayer:

Holy LORD, please give me the ability to discern truth and resist the deception of Satan. Please empower me by your Spirit as I seek to live victoriously for you. In Jesus' name. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

being diligent to preserve the unity of the Spirit in the bond of peace.  Ephesians 4:3 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 22, 2013

Devotional:*

Just as the LORD had commanded Moses his servant, so Moses commanded Joshua, and so Joshua did; he left nothing undone of all that the LORD had commanded Moses. 

Joshua 11:15  (NASB)



Joshua is one of my favorite Bible heroes. He was a great servant to Moses. He refused to be swayed by his peers or by the crowd when he spied out the Promised Land. He followed in the footsteps of a great leader and was a great leader himself -- not an easy task! Joshua was vigorous and vital even in his old age. Most of all, Joshua was obedient to God and did all that God had commanded him to do, as well as what God had commanded Moses that he should do. In other words, Joshua was faithful!



Prayer:

O LORD God, my Abba Father, when the story of my life is told, may I be viewed as one who was faithful to all that you have asked of me. I want to serve you with an undivided heart and a life that brings you the glory and praise you deserve for your generous grace. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.





*Wisdom:*

Hope deferred makes the heart sick, But desire [fn]fulfilled is a tree of life.  Proverbs 13:12 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 23, 2013

Devotional:*
But as it is, they desire a better country, that is, a heavenly one. Therefore God is not [fn]ashamed to be called their God; for He has prepared a city for them.  Hebrews 11:16  (NASB)

Hebrews 11 is full of reminders of the great heroes of faith form long ago. They were looking for a better place, a heavenly place. God has made preparations for them and he is proud to called their God. Jesus also promised us in John 14 that preparations for our arrival at our heavenly home are being made. If God is longing for us to join him, then surely we can have a deep longing to be with him. Let's desire that heavenly country!

Prayer:
Thank you, dear Father, for all that you have done to save me. Thank you for not being ashamed of me. Thank you for preparing for my arrival at home with you. With so much to look forward to, may I live a victorious life because I am confident in your grace, forgiven because of Jesus' sacrifice, and empowered to be holy by your Spirit. In the name of Jesus. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
"But I say to you, love your enemies and pray for those who persecute you, so that you may [fn]be sons of your Father who is in heaven; for He causes His sun to rise on the evil and the good, and sends rain on the righteous and the unrighteous.  Matthew 5:44-45 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 24, 2013

Devotional:*
"Woe to the worthless shepherd Who leaves the flock! A sword will be on his arm And on his right eye! His arm will be totally withered And his right eye will be [fn]blind." 
Zechariah 11:17  (NASB)

While we don't like to hear bad news and don't appreciate the pronouncement of judgment on others, there is a time when it is appropriate. Jesus was not only our sacrificial lamb, but he is also our Chief Shepherd. When the earthly shepherds of his sheep do not lead faithfully, he will demand harsh justice. This is a warning to all who lead that they must do so faithfully and tenderly. It is also a comfort to those who have been abused by ungodly leaders -- God will wipe away your tears and he will bring about a righteous justice to those who have abused the stewardship of their pastoral calling.

Prayer:
O LORD, my Shepherd, thank you for leading, guiding, and nourishing me. Please raise up in your Church leaders of conscience, courage, and compassion to shepherd your sheep and to lead them with the heart of Jesus. If I can be used in this capacity, please use me, dear Father, to bless your people and to serve with your heart for people. In the name of Jesus, my Good Shepherd. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Bear one another's burdens, and thereby fulfill the law of Christ.  Galatians 6:2 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 25, 2013

Devotional:*
When they heard this, they [fn]quieted down and glorified God, saying, "Well then, God has granted to the Gentiles also the repentance that leads to life."  Acts 11:18  (NASB)

Breaking through racial and cultural barriers is never easy. Thankfully, God's Spirit doesn't let us settle comfortably into our prejudices. Instead, we are challenged, led, and pushed to break through racial hatred and cultural ignorance. Let's be the kind of people who rejoice and praise God for every barrier that falls that divides people. Let's press on until the triumphant promise of the Gospel is fulfilled: "There is no longer Jew or Gentile, slave or free, male or female. For you are all Christians you are one in Christ Jesus." (Galatians 3:28)

Prayer:
Holy God, I ask that you bless all those everywhere who are trying to cross cultural, linguistic, and nationalistic barriers to share the grace of Jesus with those who do not know you and do not honor your Son as Lord. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
O LORD of hosts, How blessed is the man who trusts in You!  Psalm 84:12 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 27, 2013

Devotional:*
"You shall teach them to your sons, talking of them when you sit in your house and when you walk along the road and when you lie down and when you rise up.  Deuteronomy 11:19  (NASB)

Moses gives us three crucial messages about God's commandments. First, as parents, it is our responsibility to teach them to our children -- not the responsibility of the government, or of the schools, nor even our churches. Second, we are to teach them in the everyday course of life as we go about our routines as a family. Third, we are to teach them continuously by both our words and our lives as we raise our children.

Prayer:
O LORD God, please bless me as I seek to impart my faith to others, especially to those in my family. Please bless me with a consistent and faithful witness to them, the right words to say when the time is right, and the courage, sensitivity to say it with loving respect, and the courage to live as a strong Christian example for my children and grandchildren. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
"Blessed are those who hunger and thirst for righteousness, for they shall be satisfied.  Matthew 5:6 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 28, 2013

Devotional:*
The perverse in heart are an abomination to the LORD, But the blameless in their [fn]walk are His delight.  Proverbs 11:20  (NASB)

Whew, I surely wouldn't want to be on God's "I detest" list! Such people are an abomination to him. But what is a perverse heart? It is a heart that allows what is evil, impure, warped, greedy, dishonest, and violent to hold sway over a person's attitudes, views, and opinions. Ultimately, Jesus reminds us, such a heart shows up in a person's outward actions. How is our heart changed? By coming to God in repentance, confessing our alliance with what is evil and ungodly, and asking God to cleanse us and make us new by his Holy Spirit.

Prayer:
Create in me a new heart O God and renew your Holy Spirit's presence in me. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Submit therefore to God. Resist the devil and he will flee from you.  James 4:7 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 29, 2013

Devotional:*
Martha then said to Jesus, "Lord, if You had been here, my brother would not have died.  John 11:21  (NASB)

If you have ever stood at the grave side of a loved one, this thought probably crossed your mind, too -- if you had only been here, Lord! Where is Jesus when we hurt? Why couldn't he be here to help us? There are a couple of crucial answers to remember. First, Jesus is with us in our moments of loss and grief. The Church is Jesus' Body and every act of kindness, support, comfort, and help is Jesus working to alleviate our grief. Second, while he may not have kept our loved one from passing from this life to the next, he has been the abiding and unbroken presence for each Christian who has died physically. Paul reminds us that when a Christian dies, he or she goes to be with Christ (2 Cor. 5:6-7; Phil. 1:21-23) and God's loving presence is never lost to him or her (Rom. 8:35-39)!

Prayer:
Holy Father, please help me see Jesus' ministering presence in my times of loss and grief. Help me see him in the comforting presence of the Holy Spirit who abides in me. Help me see him in the acts of love and kindness your people do to help me. In addition, dear Father, please help me see ways that I can serve as Jesus' presence to someone else who is experiencing grief. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He made Him who knew no sin to be sin on our behalf, so that we might become the righteousness of God in Him.  2 Corinthians 5:21 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 30, 2013

Devotion:*
As a ring of gold in a swine's snout So is a beautiful woman who lacks [fn]discretion.  Proverbs 11:22  (NASB)

To take what is physically beautiful and then profane it with sin is to waste a great gift to bless someone who doesn't even have a clue why God gave it to her or him. No matter what gifts we have been given, whether physical beauty, athletic talent, keen intellect, a charming personality, or anything else, we must remember that God blessed us with these things so we could bless others and honor him!

Prayer:
Dear God, please forgive me for the times that I have not used my gifts and abilities to bless others and honor you. Please give me a renewed sense of purpose as I seek to live for your glory and to bless others with your grace. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Wealth obtained by [fn]fraud dwindles, But the one who gathers [fn]by labor increases it.  Proverbs 13:11  (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 31, 2013

Devotional:*

For I received from the Lord that which I also delivered to you, that the Lord Jesus in the night in which He was betrayed took bread; and when He had given thanks, He broke it and said, "This is My body, which is for you; do this in remembrance of Me." 1 Corinthians 11:23-24  (NASB)

Remember Jesus! Remember his great sacrifice. Remember his incomparable love for you! Remember him through his Supper! Remember Jesus!

 Prayer:

O Father, thank you so much for Jesus! Thank you for blessing me with a spiritual meal which reminds me and proclaims again that Jesus died, offering his body and blood as the atoning sacrifice for my sins. Thank you for giving me the day of his resurrection as the day I can powerfully remember this great sacrifice and anticipate the great day of reunion that his resurrection has secured for your children. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.



*Wisdom:*

Jesus Christ is the same yesterday and today and forever.  Hebrews 13:8 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*June 3, 2013

Devotional:*

"The Spirit told me to go with them [fn]without misgivings. These six brethren also went with me and we entered the man's house. Acts 11:12  (NASB)

Barnabas was a good man! Why? For many reasons. But, the key reason was that he was full of faith and the Holy Spirit. This shouldn't surprise us. When the Holy Spirit lives in us, he is at work producing the fruit of the Spirit (Galatians 5:22-23) and conforming us to the character of Christ (2 Corinthians 3:18). No wonder Barnabas' influence was so great on the lives of those who lived in Antioch; his life was under the influence of God's Spirit!

Prayer:

Dear Heavenly Father, I want my life to be influential for the good of the Gospel and the growth of your Kingdom. I offer myself to you as a living sacrifice, asking that you conform me to the nature of your Son Jesus and bring forth in me the fruit of your Spirit. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen


*Wisdom:*

For if anyone is a hearer of the word and not a doer, he is like a man who looks at his [fn]natural face in a mirror; for once he has looked at himself and gone away,[fn]he has immediately forgotten what kind of person he was. But one who looks intently at the perfect law, the law of liberty, and abides by it, not having become a forgetful hearer but [fn]an effectual doer, this man will be blessed in [fn]what he does.  James 1:23-25 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*June 4, 2013

Devotional:*

"Whenever you stand praying, forgive, if you have anything against anyone, so that your Father who is in heaven will also forgive you your transgressions. Mark 11:25  (NASB)

To me, this is one of the most challenging reminders of God's will in Scripture. I must forgive others! When I refuse, it cuts me off the stream of forgiveness that God so longs to give to me. While forgiving others is never easy, God has not only commanded us to do it, he has also given us his Son as an example of forgiveness. In addition, he has promised to empower us to be able to do his will by the power of the Holy Spirit. The real issue: Will we let go of our bitterness toward those who have wounded us?

Prayer:

Dear God, I want to forgive ____ of the sin committed against me. Please block cynicism and bitterness from my heart. Please empower me to forgive as Jesus did. In addition, dear Father, please teach me what my commitment to forgive actually means in terms of the life changes I need to make. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.



*Wisdom:*

Blessed is the man whom You chasten, O [fn]LORD, And whom You teach out of Your law;  Psalm 94:12 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*June 5, 2013

Devotional:*

"and everyone who lives and believes in Me will never die. Do you believe this?"  John 11:26  (NASB)

Several days ago, we emphasized that Christians who died physically were never really separated from their relationship with God's loving presence. Today, Jesus challenges us to believe a very similar thing. Do you believe that the real, living part of you made by God will never die even though your physical body dies? It's an incredible thought, isn't it? We are eternal, immortal, joined with Jesus and his future is joined with us. (see Colossians 3:1-4)

Prayer:

Almighty God, I do believe that because of Jesus, I will never die. Please bless me, dear Father, so that I can make every minute count while I am here in this life. At the same time, dear God, I do look forward to seeing you face to face. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.



*Wisdom:*

"Or how [fn]can you say to your brother, 'Let me take the speck out of your eye,' and behold, the log is in your own eye? "You hypocrite, first take the log out of your own eye, and then you will see clearly to take the speck out of your brother's eye.  Matthew 7:4-5 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*June 6, 2013

Devotional:*

"All things have been handed over to Me by My Father; and no one knows the Son except the Father; nor does anyone know the Father except the Son, and anyone to whom the Son wills to reveal Him. "Come to Me, all [fn]who are weary and heavy-laden, and I will give you rest.  Matthew 11:27-28  (NASB)

True rest comes from knowing God. King David reminds us of this in Psalm 23. Jesus makes it clear again. Only Jesus can fully reveal God to us. Only Jesus can take away the burden of seeking to please God without an understanding of grace. Only he can remove the burden of our past sins and enable us to stand holy, blameless, and free from accusation before God Almighty. (cf. Colossians 1:21-22)

Prayer:

Father in heaven, thank you for sending Jesus to fulfill the Law and to bless me with your grace. May I never take that grace for granted. Dear Father, empower me to serve you with joy and gladness that come from the burdens of my sinfulness and failure lifted by your grace. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.



*Wisdom:*

If we say that we have no sin, we are deceiving ourselves and the truth is not in us. If we confess our sins, He is faithful and righteous to forgive us our sins and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness. 1 John 1:8-9 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*June 7, 2013

Devotional:*

But He said, "On the contrary, blessed are those who hear the word of God and observe it."  Luke 11:28  (NASB)

God gave us his word to bless us. When we obey what he asks of us, we get to walk in that blessing. On the other hand, as Jesus reminded us at the end of the Sermon on the Mount, when we know the will of God and don't obey it, we are foolish. I don't know about you, but I prefer to receive a blessing! Thank God for speaking to us through his word -- the Scriptures -- so we can know his will and walk in his blessing and for speaking to us through his living Word -- his Son -- so we can know his heart as we apply it to our lives.

Prayer:

Thank you, Father, for revealing your will to me through the Scriptures. Thank you for wanting to bless me and protect me from evil. Please forgive me for the times in the past that I have ignored your will or neglected being obedient to it. Today, I commit to live intentionally in your will and to live obediently to your word. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.



*Wisdom:*

Do all things without grumbling or disputing; so that you will [fn]prove yourselves to be blameless and innocent, children of God above reproach in the midst of a crooked and perverse generation, among whom you [fn]appear as [fn]lights in the world, holding [fn]fast the word of life, so that in the day of Christ I will have reason to glory because I did not run in vain nor toil in vain. Phillippians 2:14-16 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*June 8, 2013

Devotional:*

For he who eats and drinks, eats and drinks judgment to himself if he does not judge the body rightly.  1 Corinthians 11:29  (NASB)

The Lord's Supper is a precious time for Christians. We remember the incredible sacrifice Jesus made to save us from our sins. We also realize that when Christians gather together and take the Supper, we are the Body of Christ, his physical presence on this earth (cf. 1 Corinthians 10:17). Whatever happens to one of us matters to the rest of the Body. Every time we take the Supper, let's remember the other members of Christ's Body around us. Let's also give thanks for Jesus, who offered his body and blood at Calvary to save us. At the same time, let's commit to be the presence of Christ in the world and do his work.

Prayer:

Father, thank you for the first incarnation of Jesus when he became flesh and lived on earth. Thank you for his second incarnation through his Body, the Church. Please help me to value other members of his Body more. Please bless me with wisdom and courage as we (our congregation) seek to truly minister as his presence in our world. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.



*Wisdom:*

Let no [fn]unwholesome word proceed from your mouth, but only such a word as is good for edification[fn]according to the need of the moment, so that it will give grace to those who hear. Ephesians 4:29 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*June 10, 2013

Devotional:*

If I have to boast, I will boast of what pertains to my weakness.  2 Corinthians 11:30  (NASB)

One of Paul's recurring themes throughout 2 Corinthians is that God's strength is made perfect in weakness. In 1 Corinthians, he emphasizes that the strength, wisdom, and power of God are shown in what is normally a sign of weakness and humiliation -- the Cross (cf. 1 Corinthians 1:18-2:5). Paul wasn't a wimp -- remember all that he endured and kept on serving the Lord (2 Corinthians 11:24-27). He just knew that even with all his training and talent, he wasn't skilled, smart, or strong enough to do all that needed to be done for the Kingdom of God. But he knew that when we recognize our insufficiency, God takes our weakness and uses it powerfully when we offer ourselves to him!

Prayer:

Dear Heavenly Father, thank you for all those times that you have strengthened me when I was under trial, given me wisdom when in a difficult situation, or empowered me when I faced situations and opportunities greater than my ability to handle. I recognize that you saved me by your grace; but each day that I serve you, I am again reminded that your grace continues to propel me through my service to you. Thank you, in Jesus' name. Amen.



*Wisdom:*

Like clouds and wind without rain Is a man who boasts [fn]of his gifts falsely. Proverbs 25:14 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*June 11, 2013

Devotional:*

Therefore I urge you, brethren, by the mercies of God, to present your bodies a living and holy sacrifice, [fn]acceptable to God, which is your[fn]spiritual service of worship.  Romans 12:1  (NASB)

Our worship isn't confined to Sunday! Each day that we offer ourselves to Jesus as his servants, we also are offering him our worship. Every time that we consciously resist evil and choose good, we are offering pleasing and acceptable worship to God. Isn't it exciting that worship doesn't happen just in a church building! Isn't it incredible that each day our decisions and actions are a crucial part of our worship to God!

Prayer:

Holy LORD, God Almighty, please accept the offering of my thoughts, my words, and my actions today, and each day that follows, as my loving worship to you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.



*Wisdom:*

[fn]Praise [fn]the LORD! How blessed is the man who[fn]fears the LORD, Who greatly delights in His commandments. Psalm 112:1 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*June 12, 2013

Devotional:*

And do not be conformed to this [fn]world, but be transformed by the renewing of your mind, so that you may [fn]prove what the will of God is, that which is good and [fn]acceptable and perfect.  Romans 12:2  (NASB)

Sooner or later we all have to make a decision: Will I be a nonconformist? Will I refuse to be squeezed into the mold of the world? (J.B. Phillips terminology) Will I be part of a Christian counter-culture? (John R.W. Stott terminology) Will I be God's own person, an alien and an exile in the world, put here to have a redemptive influence? (The apostle Peter's terminology) Jesus simply calls us his disciples. Bottom line: until we are really ready to cross the line and live totally for the Lord, we're not going to be able to fully recognize God's will for us. There are no arm-chair quarterback Christians. There are no sideline disciples. There are no back-seat driver Christians. We either chose the Lordship of Jesus, or else we reject it. So what's your decision?

Prayer:

Holy God, I believe that Jesus Christ is Lord and Savior. I believe that he came to earth as a human, lived an exemplary life of grace and power, and died for my sins so I could live for you, and with you, forever. Please forgive me, O God, for the times that I have hedged on my commitment to you and flirted with the darkness. I want to live for you with passion, joy, and fulfillment. I want to be transformed to be like Christ. In his name, Jesus the Lord, I pray. Amen.



*Wisdom:*

So, as those who have been chosen of God, holy and beloved, put on a heart of compassion, kindness, humility, gentleness and [fn]patience; Colossians 3:12 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*June 13, 2013

Devotional:*

Therefore I make known to you that no one speaking[fn]by the Spirit of God says, "Jesus is [fn]accursed"; and no one can say, "Jesus is Lord," except [fn]by the Holy Spirit.  1 Corinthians 12:3  (NASB)

Say it today as often as you can without being offensive to others: “Jesus is Lord.” But more than just saying it, truly mean it. Look up the word “Lord” in a concordance and read all the references to it in the New Testament. Open up your heart and ask Jesus to be Lord of your life. Jesus is Lord! He will be so whether you or I recognize it or not. But one day, every knee will bow and every tongue will confess that Jesus is Lord. (Phil. 2:10-11) Let's just get on board while it matters most to us and to those we love!

Prayer:

LORD God Almighty, thank you for raising Jesus from the dead and seating him at your right hand in power and making him both Lord and Christ. I want your Son, Jesus, to be my Lord today, and until that Day he comes to take me home. I make this confession in the name of Jesus Christ, my Savior and my Lord. Amen.



*Wisdom:*

Now for this very reason also, applying all diligence, in your faith supply moral [fn]excellence, and in your moral excellence, knowledge, and in your knowledge, self-control, and in your self-control, perseverance, and in your perseverance, godliness, and in your godliness, brotherly kindness, and in your brotherly kindness, love. 2 Peter 1:5-7 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*June 14, 2013

Devotional:*

For just as we have many members in one body and all the members do not have the same function, so we, who are many, are one body in Christ, and individually members one of another.  Romans 12:4-5  (NASB)

An arm detached from the body is just a dead and useless body part. We belong to each other because we belong to Christ. We find our freedom to be what God has made us to be, and the Body finds its power and usefulness as we each offer ourselves to be used for the good of the Body and the work of the Lord.

Prayer:

Dear Father, thank you for making me a part of something that is living, dynamic, powerful, and eternal. Thank you for giving me special abilities and gifts to use in the Body of Christ. Please help me find and use my gifts and abilities for the good of your people and to glorify you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.



*Wisdom:*

Beloved, I urge you as aliens and strangers to abstain from fleshly lusts which wage war against the soul. 1 Peter 2:11 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*June 15, 2013

Devotional:*

See to it that you do not refuse Him who is speaking. For if those did not escape when they refused him who warned them on earth, [fn]much less will we escape who turn away from Him who warns from heaven.  Hebrews 12:25  (NASB)

When I was young, I always acted as if I hated discipline. It was part of the game. Now that I am older, I am so thankful that my parents loved me enough to discipline me strongly, to guide me lovingly, and encourage me repeatedly. This "discipline and training of God" has given me so many blessings. Now if I can just learn to recognize and appreciate the Lord's discipline in my life the same way! The lack of love is not hate, but indifference. The opposite of concern is an unwillingness to discipline. Thank God that he loves us and knows us enough to be involved in our lives and discipline us in the direction of heaven.

Prayer:

Father in heaven, please help me to recognize your discipline and correction in my life. I want to live for you with an undivided heart, pleasing you in word, thought, and deed. I confess, however, that sometimes my heart is rebellious or my resolve is weak. I thank you for helping me recognize my loss of spiritual direction through your loving discipline. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.



*Wisdom:*

"Blessed are you when people insult you and persecute you, and falsely say all kinds of evil against you because of Me. Matthew 5:11 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*June 17, 2013

Devotional:*

"But I say to you that something greater than the temple is here.  Matthew 12:6  (NASB)

What is the greatest construction project built by human hands? Jesus is greater still! What is the most "holy" place you have been? Jesus is far holier still! What is the most awe-inspiring site you have visited? Jesus is far more awesome and holy! What is the most inspiring event you have ever attended? Jesus is far more... Jesus is the One Who Is Greater! Nothing else, no one else, can hold a candle to him. As John the Baptist reminded us, the greatest religious leaders of all time are not even worthy to unlatch his sandals.

Prayer:

Thank you, God for revealing to me the Way, the Truth, and the Life through Jesus. Forgive me for the times I may have misused his name or underestimated his glory. Restore in me the child-like sense of joyous wonder that I need to have in his presence. In the holy and awesome name of Jesus I pray. Amen.



*Wisdom:*

Blessings are on the head of the righteous, But the mouth of the wicked conceals violence. Proverbs 10:6 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*June 18, 2013

Devotional:*

The wicked are overthrown and are no more, But the house of the righteous will stand.  Proverbs 12:7  (NASB)

This is eventually true in every culture. An evil leader is murdered by his even more evil successor. Ruin comes to the one who brings ruination on others. But ultimately, this result will be fully true only when Jesus comes and judges all people justly and with nothing hidden. Then, God's righteous will shine like the sun and reign with him in heavenly glory which will not spoil, perish, or fade. Justice with mercy, love with strength, and life without death will find their way in the city God has prepared for those who love him.

Prayer:

Dear Father in heaven, may your Kingdom come with power in our world and may your will be done here on earth just as it is done in heaven. Overthrow the wicked, and let those you have made righteous in Jesus stand in the presence of your glory and grace. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.



*Wisdom:*

Therefore [fn]be careful how you walk, not as unwise men but as wise, [fn]making the most of your time, because the days are evil Ephesians 5:15-16 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*June 19, 2013

Devotional:*

"And I say to you, everyone who confesses Me before men, the Son of Man will confess him also before the angels of God;  Luke 12:8  (NASB)

What a simple way to inherit a blessing. Let's make sure that we don't fall into the trap of Peter during the night of Jesus' arrest -- strong when in the presence of friends and weak in the presence of those who are hostile. Let's be ready to share our faith with friends with "gentleness and respect" (1 Peter 3:15). Let's be willing to be openly identified as one of Jesus' disciples and show it by our words and deeds. Let's confess that Jesus is our Lord by our lives and our lips for all the world to see.

Prayer:

Dear God, give me courage and wisdom to appropriately acknowledge Jesus as Lord before my friends, co-workers, and colleagues in a way that honors Christ and that is respectful of them. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.



*Wisdom:*

"Enter through the narrow gate; for the gate is wide and the way is broad that leads to destruction, and there are many who enter through it. "For the gate is small and the way is narrow that leads to life, and there are few who find it. Matthew 7:13-14 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*June 20, 2013

Devotional:*

Let love be without hypocrisy. Abhor what is evil; cling to what is good.  Romans 12:9  (NASB)

Our love cannot be feigned, faked, or fickle! That means that we abhor things that are evil. We not only stay away from them, but we disdain them. At the same time, we commit ourselves to lovingly drawing closer to goodness and righteousness. In our intentions, there are no shades of gray, only a passionate desire for what is right, good, and holy.

Prayer:

Holy and Righteous Father, I know that you have declared me righteous and holy because of Jesus' sacrifice. Now I ask that you help me live up to what you have declared me to be. Through your Holy Spirit's indwelling, please fill me with your love and drive out anything unclean, evil, or rancid that dwells in my heart. Thank you. In Jesus' name. Amen.



*Wisdom:*

Do nothing [fn]from [fn]selfishness or empty conceit, but with humility of mind regard one another as more important than yourselves; Philippians 2:3 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*June 21, 2013

Devotional:*

Be devoted to one another in brotherly love; [fn]give preference to one another in honor;  Romans 12:10  (NASB)

"He who toots his own horn plays in a very small band!" A very selfish part of us wants all attention and appreciation to be focused on what we have done, sacrificed, and accomplished. One of the signs of spiritual maturity that Paul lists here, however, is a devotion to others who are our fellow Christians. This means that we genuinely rejoice when others are honored. In fact, we are even more interested in honoring others than in receiving honor ourselves.

Prayer:

Dear God, my loving Father, thank you for surrounding me with so many godly and honorable people. Please help me see ways each day that I can show them my love, admiration, and appreciation. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.



*Wisdom:*

Obey your leaders and submit to them, for they keep watch over your souls as those who will give an account. [fn]Let them do this with joy and not [fn]with grief, for this would be unprofitable for you. Hebrews 13:17 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*June 22, 2013

Devotional:*

not lagging behind in diligence, fervent in spirit, serving the Lord;  Romans 12:11  (NASB)

Jesus made it clear that God wants us to be passionate about our Christian life. "I know your deeds, that you are neither cold nor hot. I wish you were either one or the other! So, because you are lukewarm - neither hot nor cold - I am about to spit you out of my mouth." (Rev. 3:15-16) Let's live passionately for the Lord!

Prayer:

Holy LORD and King of the Ages, I confess that I have not been on fire for you as often as I would have liked. Please kindle in me a renewed zeal and passion for you and your work in the world. In Jesus' name. Amen.



*Wisdom:*

Blessed is the one who comes in the name of the LORD; We have blessed you from the house of the LORD. Psalm 118:26 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*June 24, 2013

Devotional:*

rejoicing in hope, persevering in tribulation, devoted to prayer,  Romans 12:12  (NASB)

How can we keep our circumstances from determining our mood? How can we emancipate ourselves from the limitations that life deals us? The last in the trio of commandments opens the door for the other two to be true -- we can rejoice in hope and we can be patient in affliction because we have been faithful in prayer. No matter what our situation is, we can pray with joy because of our hope in Christ no matter what our current situation is. We can remain patient, persevering through affliction, by presenting our requests and intercessions to God with thanksgiving. Prayer is God's gift to us so that we can be patient and joyful, even when things don't appear to be going well.

Prayer:

Father, I thank you, because no matter what struggles I face, you assure me of ultimate victory. I thank you, dear God, because no matter the hardship or burden, I know you will help me through it and bring me to your presence with great joy. Until that day of ultimate victorious joy, please ransom my heart from discouragement by the power of your Holy Spirit. In Jesus' name. Amen.



*Wisdom:*

"Blessed are the merciful, for they shall receive mercy. Matthew 5:7 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*June 25, 2013

Devotional:*

For [fn]by one Spirit we were all baptized into one body, whether Jews or Greeks, whether slaves or free, and we were all made to drink of one Spirit.  1 Corinthians 12:13  (NASB)

What makes us family? In God's family, the Holy Spirit makes us one. The Spirit is not only God's presence and power in us, but the Spirit is also God's spiritual DNA that connects us to each other and to our Father. This spiritual bond transcends human family, race, nationality, gender, and any other human barrier. The Spirit's presence ensures that we are God's children and function as Jesus' Body here on earth.

Prayer:

Thank you, dear Father, for the gift of the Holy Spirit. Thank you for making my body a place that is a holy dwelling place for your presence in the Holy Spirit. Thank you, Lord Jesus, for pouring out the Spirit and making me new. Now I ask dear Father, that the blessed Holy Spirit continue to work in my heart to tear down any wall of prejudice that may exist toward any of my brothers and sisters in Christ, and it is in his name that I pray. Amen.



*Wisdom:*

When a wicked man dies, his expectation will perish, And the hope of strong men perishes. Proverbs 11:7 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*June 26, 2013

Devotional:*

For the body is not one member, but many.  1 Corinthians 12:14  (NASB)

The human body is an amazing collection of parts, members, vital organs, systems, and interdependent structures. When the body is healthy and these different elements of the body work in concert with one another, the human body can do amazing things. The same is true with the Body of Christ! As long as we do our part and offer it for the good of the whole, Christ can do amazing things through us!

Prayer:

Holy and loving Father, please help me know my place in the Body of Christ so that I can serve faithfully and productively and bring glory to the Lord and his Body. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.



*Wisdom:*

Whatever you do in word or deed, do all in the name of the Lord Jesus, giving thanks through Him to God the Father. Colossians 3:17 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*June 27, 2013

Devotional:*

Rejoice with those who rejoice, and weep with those who weep.  Romans 12:15  (NASB)

While misery may love company, grief tends to make us withdraw and hide. Let's remember those who have lost loved ones, especially this time of year. Let them know how you valued their loved one and miss him or her, too. Please keep these folks in your prayers and in your social plans, as well. In addition, make this a season of true joy -- affirm others by rejoicing in their blessings.

Prayer:

Holy God and comforting Father, please give me eyes to see and a heart to offer loving care to those around me who are grieving. During this special time of year, please use me to be a blessing to those in sorrow. In addition, dear God, help me to also encourage and support the joy of those who are rejoicing around me. In the name of Jesus Christ I pray. Amen.



*Wisdom:*

Therefore, confess your sins to one another, and pray for one another so that you may be healed. The effective [fn]prayer of a righteous man can accomplish much. James 5:16 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*June 28, 2013

Devotional:*

Be of the same mind toward one another; do not be haughty in mind, but [fn]associate with the lowly. Do not be wise in your own estimation.  Romans 12:16  (NASB)

"Don't be conceited!" That's a command for someone else, right? I don't think I've ever met someone who felt he or she was conceited. But, when we're looking for someone with whom we want to associate, we seldom look for someone ignored by the crowd, forgotten by the pretty people, and easily overlooked by others. We want to "hang around with" those who are important, who are superstars, or at least who carry some clout. We believe we deserve to be noticed and valued, too. Oops, guess that's where the commands in this verse come from!

Prayer:

Father, thank you for making me in your image, designed personally by you to do something to bring you glory. At the same time, Father, I don't want to be a snob, thinking too much of myself and my importance. Please help me see those with whom you want me to associate. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.



*Wisdom:*

Many are the afflictions of the righteous, But the LORD delivers him out of them all. Psalm 34:19 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*June 29, 2013

Devotional:*

Never pay back evil for evil to anyone. [fn]Respect what is right in the sight of all men. If possible, so far as it depends on you, be at peace with all men.  Romans 12:17-18  (NASB)

REDEMPTIVELY -- That's how Jesus lived! He sought to make a difference in the lives of others. His goal wasn't getting even, getting what was rightfully his, or even winning the arguments. His focus was to interact with people redemptively and to leave them more blessed than where he found them.

Prayer:

Forgive me, O God, for the grudges I've harbored and the evil things I've thought about others. Help me to see and to value them as Jesus does. In his name I pray. Amen.



*Wisdom:*

Let us not lose heart in doing good, for in due time we will reap if we do not grow weary. Galatians 6:9 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*July 1, 2013

Devotional:*
But now God has placed the members, each one of them, in the body, just as He desired. If they were all one member, where would the body be? But now there are many members, but one body.  1 Corinthians 12:18-20 (NASB)

The Apostle Paul reminds us that God assigns our roles in the Body of Christ. Several principles interact with God's choice. First, be faithful in what God has given you to do -- until we are faithful in/with little things, he will not entrust us with big ones (Luke 16:10-13). Second, if we don't use what he has given us, it will be taken away (Matt 25:14-30). Third, we reap what we sow -- sinful or irresponsible behavior can create consequences that limit the effectiveness of our service(Gal 6:7-8). Bottom line -- let's be faithful with what God has given us, let's serve him when given new opportunities, and let's honor him with our choices so that Satan cannot use our failure to interfere with our service!

Prayer:
Dear Father and LORD of heaven and earth, please help me see my opportunities to serve in your Kingdom. Please grow my effectiveness in your service so that I can bring you glory and be a blessing to the Body of Christ. In Jesus' name. Amen.
_____________________________________________________________________________________

*Wisdom:*
He who is steadfast in righteousness will attain to life, And he who pursues evil will bring about his own death.  Proverbs 11:19 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*July 2, 2013

Devotional:*
Truthful lips will be established forever, But a lying tongue is only for a moment.  Proverbs 12:19 (NASB)

"Tell the truth the first time, then you won't have to remember what you said." This truism by the famous Speaker of the House, Sam Rayburn, is good medicine for us today. Telling a lie seems gratifying at the time, but it nearly always catches up with us and gives us the added burden of trying to remember what we said and why. Truth endures; a lie is a momentary illusion that ends up a trap filled with burdens.

Prayer:
Holy and Righteous Father, please forgive me for lying, exaggerating, and withholding the truth when it is needed. I want my heart and my lips to be invested in forever. In the name of Jesus. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Therefore be imitators of God, as beloved children; and walk in love, just as Christ also loved [fn]you and gave Himself up for us, an offering and a sacrifice to God [fn]as a fragrant aroma.  Ephesians 5:1-2 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*July 3, 2013

Devotional:*
Samuel said to the people, "Do not fear. You have committed all this evil, yet do not turn aside from following the LORD, but serve the LORD with all your heart.  1 Samuel 12:20  (NASB)

Israel wanted a King. This crushed Samuel's heart and angered God with the people's lack of faith. Samuel, however, reminds them that while they have stumbled and fallen, they must not abandon the LORD himself. Instead, their political concerns must give way to their total allegiance to God and their willingness to serve him fully.

Prayer:
Forgive me, dear Father, for the sinfulness, short-sightedness, and silliness that I have, at times, shown. I want to serve you with an undivided heart, cleansed by your forgiveness and the transforming power of your Holy Spirit. Thank you! In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
How blessed is he whose help is the God of Jacob, Whose hope is in the LORD his God, Who made heaven and earth, The sea and all that is in them; Who keeps [fn]faith forever;  Psalm 146:5-6 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*July 4, 2013

Devotional:*
[fn]It was for freedom that Christ set us free; therefore keep standing firm and do not be subject again to a yoke of slavery.  Galatians 5:1  (NASB)

Grace and freedom are not a license to sin(Jude 4). In fact, sin enslaves us; sin is addictive (John 8:34). As those who have died and buried the old person of sin with Jesus in baptism, we are not to let sin reign over us or become our master because we have been liberated by grace (Rom 6:1-14). So let's seek the power of the Holy Spirit to cleanse us(Heb 9:14) and powerfully liberate us from sin (Rom 8:10-15). Let's use our freedom to bless and build others up. Let's use our freedom to offer our hearts and lives to the work of God!

Prayer:
Holy and Righteous God, my Abba Father, thank you for freeing me from the guilt and power of sin! Please empower and transform me by your Spirit so that I can leave my sinful past behind and live a life of character and blessing in my family, in my work, and in your world. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For the LORD gives wisdom; From His mouth comeknowledge and understanding.  Proverbs 2:6 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*July 5, 2013

Devotional:*
Do not be overcome by evil, but overcome evil with good.  Romans 12:21  (NASB)

A friend used to remind me that the number one goal in dealing with difficult people or circumstances is this: Don't become what you hate. He wasn't talking about hating the person, but despising their evil, wicked, petty, and sinful actions and motivations. We don't overcome the Devil by underhanded and dishonorable means. We overcome evil, we drive it back into the abyss, by doing what is right and filling our hearts and lives with goodness.

Prayer:
Holy God, please bless me with character as I resist those who are critical, cynical, and vengeful toward me. Please help me respond in a way that reflects the character and Lordship of Christ. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
"Blessed are the pure in heart, for they shall see God.  Matthew 5:8 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*July 6, 2013

Devotional:*
"For the LORD will not abandon His people on account of His great name, because the LORD has been pleased to make you a people for Himself.  1 Samuel 12:22  (NASB)

The great and holy God will not be unfaithful. In fact, he will act to show his character and honor his holy name, even when his people don't deserve his grace. Why God would love and preserve us and our great Israelite ancestors is nothing short of grace, love, and faithfulness.

Prayer:
Holy and Righteous Father, your grace has not only saved me, but it sustains me even when Satan tries to use my own failures to make me doubt your love for me. Thank you for triumphing over my unworthiness and giving me righteousness so that I will be fit for your kingdom and glory. In Jesus' name I praise you. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
But He was [fn]pierced through for our transgressions, He was crushed for our iniquities; The chastening for our [fn]well-being fell upon Him, And by His scourging we are healed.  Isaiah 53:5 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*July 8, 2013

Devotional:*
"For life is more than food, and the body more than clothing.  Luke 12:23  (NASB)

In the rush of the holiday season and the grab at getting and giving gifts, it is very important to remember that life is much more than even the most basic things we think we need. If we lose sight of God, his work and his will in our lives, then what do we have? Not much and it won't last long! My prayer for you, and for me, during this holiday season is that we are reminded of what is most important, most valuable, and most enduring.

Prayer:
Sweet and precious God, almighty and awesome in glory, yet so near and so concerned about my heart, thank you for knowing and loving me with an everlasting love. Please give me the wisdom to see beyond the transitory things of life and find you and your sustaining presence. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Therefore from now on we recognize no one[fn]according to the flesh; even though we have known Christ [fn]according to the flesh, yet now we know Him in this way no longer.  2 Corinthians 5:16 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*July 9, 2013

Devotional:*
"Truly, truly, I say to you, unless a grain of wheat falls into the earth and dies, it remains alone; but if it dies, it bears much fruit.  John 12:24  (NASB)

Jesus announced this truth, recognizing that God was calling him to lay down his life so his followers could join him in glory. Sacrifice is never easy, but despite his disciples' lack of courage and faithfulness during his last hours, Jesus truly believed that his sacrifice would bring the best out in them, and then also lead them to share his grace and glory with many others. (It should do the same for us!) The very fact that we are thinking of Jesus today is proof that he was correct about his powerful impact on them and others that came after them.

Prayer:
Thank you, Lord Jesus, for all that you did to ransom me from sin and death. Thank you for leaving heaven and living here among us. Thank you for being a person of compassion and character. Thank you for loving your own even though they abandoned you. Thank you for enduring the cross and entering death for me. I look forward to seeing you when you return with glory in the company of the angels. To you be all honor, glory, power, love, and praise. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Do not boast about tomorrow, For you do not know what a day may bring forth.  Proverbs 27:1 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*July 10, 2013

Devotional:*
"If anyone [fn]serves Me, he must follow Me; and where I am, there My servant will be also; if anyone[fn]serves Me, the Father will honor him.  John 12:26  (NASB)

We can't out serve, out love, or out give Jesus. He longs to bless us. He longs to pour out heaven's riches and grace upon us. Even more incredibly, he longs to honor us. When our lives are over, God the Father, LORD of the entire universe, will honor all who have served his Son and blessed others in Jesus' name! Unbelievable? No, just another example of God's incredible grace!

Prayer:
Loving Father and Holy God, please help me follow the will of Jesus and serve others in his name. Father, I know that I cannot earn your grace, but I want to serve others in Jesus' name and help them find your grace. In the name of the Lord Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
"Blessed is the man who trusts in the LORD And whose trust is the LORD.  Jeremiah 17:7 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*July 11, 2013

Devotional:*
Now you are Christ's body, and individually members of it.  1 Corinthians 12:27  (NASB)

What part of the Body are you? What's your function, your purpose? How are you blessing others in the Body of Christ? Who is someone in the Body who does a great deal of service to others who needs your encouragement and praise? Who is someone who feels neglected and lonely who needs your love to be shown to him or her?

Prayer
Father, thank you for making me a part of something so precious, so awesome, as the bodily presence of the Lord. Please help each person in our church family to find his or her gifts of service and to use those gifts in ways that touch others with your grace and that bring you glory. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Iron sharpens iron, So one man sharpens another.  Proverbs 27:17 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*July 12, 2013

Devotional:*
Therefore, since we receive a kingdom which cannot be shaken, let us [fn]show gratitude, by which we may offer to God an acceptable service with reverence and awe; for our God is a consuming fire.  Hebrews 12:28-29  (NASB)

Every earth-made empire will eventually topple. Every man-made structure will decay and fall. God, however, has given us a kingdom that can't rust, spoil, or fade, kept in heaven for us. It won't rot or ruin and no thief can break in and steal it away.

Prayer:
All praise and adoration be yours, O great King of the Ages. Thank you for giving me a place in your incomparable, indestructible, and unconquerable Kingdom. In Jesus' name I praise you. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
"For [fn]I hate [fn]divorce," says the LORD, the God of Israel, "and [fn]him who covers his garment with[fn]wrong," says the LORD of hosts. "So take heed to your spirit, that you do not deal treacherously."  Malachi 2:16 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*July 13, 2013

Devotional:*
"Or how can anyone enter the strong man's house and carry off his property, unless he first binds the strongman? And then he will plunder his house.  Matthew 12:29  (NASB)

Praise God! Jesus broke into the Strong Man's house. He overpowered him and bound him. And, what did he bring out of the Strong Man's house? Buried treasure, of course! And that treasure is us!!

Prayer:
Thank you, Lord Jesus, for rescuing me from the dominion of darkness and ushering me into your victorious Kingdom of Light! Amen.


*Wisdom:*
And the Word became flesh, and [fn]dwelt among us, and we saw His glory, glory as of [fn]the only begotten from the Father, full of grace and truth.  John 1:14 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*July 15, 2013

Devotional:*
The priests and the Levites purified themselves; they also purified the people, the gates and the wall.  Nehemiah 12:30  (NASB)

God has placed each of us in a circle of influence. Before we try to "clean up" those around us, let's first offer ourselves to God to be consecrated and to be made pure by his grace. Then, let's live in a way that shows the impact of that holiness in our lives. Jesus told us to remove the plank from our own eye before we try to clean the speck out of someone else's eye. For leaders at any level, "living holy" is essential before calling others to holiness! God's greatest times of spiritual renewal begin when leaders first consecrate themselves to God and his work.

Prayer:
O Father in heaven, forgive me for my sins. I want to be pure and holy, cleansed by your Spirit and forgiven by your grace. Please bless me as I seek to live a holy life before those I influence. I need your powerful help to be the example and person of character that you want me to be, and that my friends need me to be. I ask this in the name of Jesus. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
"Blessed are the peacemakers, for they shall be called sons of God.  Matthew 5:9  (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*July 16, 2013

Devotional:*
that, in reference to your former manner of life, you lay aside the old [fn]self, which is being corrupted in accordance with the lusts of deceit,  Ephesians 4:22  (NASB)

That's a tough one, isn't it?! We each surrendered our heart to God and our old self was crucified with Christ when we became Christians (cf. Rom 6:6). Jesus reminds us that this surrender is something each of us should do daily (cf. Luke 9:23). We need to put the old sinful life aside every day and choose to live for Jesus in response to God's grace. Let's make it our spiritual habit to consciously offer ourselves to the lordship of Jesus each day.

Prayer:
Holy and Almighty LORD, my Father in heaven, I want to honor you and ignore the temptations of Satan. Please empower me with your Spirit and capture my heart with your grace as I seek to live each day for you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Therefore, [fn]prepare your minds for action, [fn]keep sober in spirit, fix your hope completely on the grace[fn]to be brought to you at the revelation of Jesus Christ.  1 Peter 1:13  (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*July 17, 2013

Devotional:*
and that you be renewed in the spirit of your mind,  Ephesians 4:23  (NASB)

We cannot renew ourselves on our own. We can guard ourselves from corrupting influences. We can offer ourselves to God and come to better discern his will (Romans 12:1-2) Ultimately, however, God himself must do the renewing, not just when we are saved, but daily. Only God's grace can sustain, empower, and renew us. Let's offer ourselves to him. Then, let's confidently ask for his grace to empower, perfect, and renew us!

Prayer:
Father, I come to you asking for your grace to make me new in the way I look at things, especially how I view people. Please cleanse my heart and make me new in my mind and my spirit. I want to live each day sharing your love, empowered by your Spirit, and aware of your grace. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
"For where two or three have gathered together in My name, I am there in their midst."  Matthew 18:20  (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*July 18, 2013

Devotional:*
and put on the new [fn]self, which [fn]in the likeness ofGod has been created in righteousness and holiness of the truth.  Ephesians 4:24  (NASB)

One of the biggest decisions we face at the beginning of each day is what we will wear. Well, no matter what we choose in the way of clothing, let's make sure we choose to put on the new person God re-made us to be when we became Christians (Galatians 3:26-27). Those are the only clothes that will fit us eternally!

Prayer:
Dear Father, may people see the character and likeness of Jesus in me today. Lord Jesus, in your name I ask that you please guide my decisions and help me know how you would have me act in the situations I face today. Precious and powerful Holy Spirit, please fill me and continue your work in transforming me. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
"You shall walk in all the way which the LORD your God has commanded you, that you may live and that it may be well with you, and that you may prolongyour days in the land which you will possess.  Deuteronomy 5:33  (NASB)


----------



## avi1derful

Bump!!!!!!!!


----------



## baddison

*July 19, 2013

Devotional:*
At night [fn]my soul longs for You, Indeed, [fn]my spirit within me seeks You diligently; For when the earth[fn]experiences Your judgments The inhabitants of the world learn righteousness. Isaiah 26:9  (NASB)

When a young couple in love is apart, they long to be with each other again. When a parent is separated from his or her child, the parent misses the child intensely. When a spouse can no longer be with a long time marriage partner because of disease, death, or divorce, that person's soul can ache to be reunited to the one they have loved. Do you recognize your spirit aching to be with God? Do you end each day and begin the next longing to be in the presence of God? Let's recognize our God-hunger and not only satisfy it by spending time in his presence, but let's also communicate our desire, affection, and need for the presence of our heavenly Father in our lives.

Prayer:
Holy and righteous Father, I do ache to be in your presence. I know the piece of my soul that sometimes I feel is missing can only be found in you. Please, dear Father, be very real and present to me in my life today. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For the choir director. A Psalm of David. The heavens are telling of the glory of God; And their expanse is declaring the work of His hands.  Psalm 19:1  (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*July 20, 2013

Devotional:*
[fn]I will sing to the LORD [fn]as long as I live; [fn]I will sing praise to my God [fn]while I have my being. Let my meditation be pleasing to Him; As for me, I shall be glad in the LORD. Psalm 104:33-34  (NASB)

Do you sing in the shower? What words are on your lips? Singing is such a wonderful gift! First, it is a gift from God to us, to help us express our joy, excitement, sorrow, and victory. Second, it is a gift from us to God, to help us communicate our respect, appreciation, love, and confidence in God. So let's sing, praising God for what he has done, proclaiming what he will do, and sharing what he is currently doing in our lives!

Prayer:
O God, Father in heaven, even your name is holy. Please exert your will over my heart, and the hearts of those in our world, so it more closely reflects your holy character. I trust you, dear LORD, for the food I need each day. I ask you, Holy Father, to forgive me as I release my bitterness and anger which I have held against those who have wounded me. Empower me, O God, to resist the temptations and deceptions of the Evil One. Please make my life a glorious witness to your grace. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
"They will hunger no longer, nor thirst anymore; nor will the sun [fn]beat down on them, nor any heat; for the Lamb in the center of the throne will be their shepherd, and will guide them to springs of the[fn]water of life; and God will wipe every tear from their eyes."  Revelation 7:16-17  (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*July 22, 2013

Devotional:*
The LORD'S lovingkindnesses [fn]indeed never cease, For His compassions never fail. They are new every morning; Great is Your faithfulness. Lamentations 3:22-23  (NASB)

What sustained you through the night? What will get you through today? What will enable you to achieve, even thrive, in the days that lie ahead? The LORD's mercies. These incredible resources never really run out! Each new day brings a fresh supply of them. God is faithful to make sure we have them each day. Praise be to God for making our world new and clean each new day.

Prayer:
Thank you, holy God and loving Father, for sustaining me through the night and promising me endless day at the end of my life's journey. May you, my Father in heaven, find love and praise on my lips and in my heart at all times. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Yet those who [fn]wait for the LORD Will gain new strength; They will [fn]mount up with [fn]wings like eagles, They will run and not get tired, They will walk and not become weary.  Isaiah 40:31  (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*July 23, 2013

Devotional:*
The LORD is good to those who wait for Him, To the[fn]person who seeks Him. Lamentations 3:25  (NASB)

Out of the ashes of Jerusalem's destruction and the disaster that befell God's people because of their repeated disobedience comes this reminder of truth. Those who wait patiently, who hope fervently, in the LORD will find what their soul most needs!

Prayer:
Give me patience and faith, O God, for the times when life is hard and everything seems to go against me. I believe that you are good to those who persevere, waiting patiently in hope for your mighty deliverance. Dear Father, please give me such strength because I not only want to receive your blessing, but I also want to bring you honor. In the name of your Son, Jesus, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
that He would grant you, according to the riches of His glory, to be strengthened with power through His Spirit in the inner man, so that Christ may dwell in your hearts through faith;and that you, being rooted and grounded in love,  Ephesians 3:16-17  (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*July 24, 2013

Devotional:*
[fn]Stop regarding man, whose breath of life is in his nostrils; For [fn]why should he be esteemed? Isaiah 2:22  (NASB)


"If only I had a friend." "If only my father hadn't left." "If only she was more supportive." "If only..." People can fail us, but we still pin so many of our hopes on them. They are fallible and mortal just like we are. So while we are involved in the lives of other people, let's also remember to keep our hopes connected to the Son of God, who "defeated death and brought immortality and life to light" and who will "never leave or forsake" us.

Prayer:
Forgive, dear Father, when I have pinned my well-being and happiness on being accepted by a certain group or loved by a certain person. I know my only lasting hope is found in Jesus, in whose name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
God created man in His own image, in the image of God He created him; male and female He created them.  Genesis 1:27  (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*July 25, 2013

Devotional:*
The mind of man plans his way, But the LORD directs his steps. Proverbs 16:9 (NASB)

We're now over half way into a new year. How are you doing with those changes and commitments you made for the new year? Don't give up or quit on them... even if you're having trouble staying on track. But, let's remember that the only real commitment for this year that is absolutely necessary to keep is that we ask the Lord where he wants us to go and what he wants us to do, then we go there and do it.

Prayer:
Holy God, Almighty LORD, Abba Father, thank you for being wondrous, holy, and mighty. Thank you for also caring about me, my life, my decisions, and my struggles. Please guide me by your Spirit so that I can understand your Word and discern your will for my life. I want to have you fully direct my steps. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
How precious also are Your thoughts to me, O God! How vast is the sum of them!  Psalm 139:17  (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*July 26, 2013

Devotional:*
A Psalm for [fn]Thanksgiving. Shout joyfully to the LORD, all the earth. Psalm 100:1  (NASB)

With joy, let's praise and make a joyful noise to the LORD of lords and the King of kings today. Let's find short moments during our day, seize them, and use them to give thanks and praise to our Father in heaven. When we are blessed, let's take a moment and pause for praise. In every good thing, let's share a phrase of praise to our gracious Father.

Prayer:
Loving and tender Father, God of mercy and might, I find it absolutely incredible that you let me know you, the awesome and holy Creator. You are so gracious to listen to me, one of your creatures. Your mercy has saved me; I praise you! Your love has remade me; I thank you. Your strength has given me power to change; I appreciate you. You are wonderful, dear Father, and I love you with all of my heart. I praise you in the name of Jesus, your greatest gift. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Great is the LORD, and highly to be praised, And His greatness is unsearchable. Psalm 145:3 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*July 27, 2013

Devotional:*
Serve the LORD with gladness; Come before Him with joyful singing. Psalm 100:2  (NASB)

Let's not be limited to church-house singing or sanctuary joy. Let's make today a day we listen to Christian music as we sing our thanks and praise to God.

Prayer:
Dear Father in heaven, thank you so much for giving us, your human creation, the gift of music. Thank you for all those who write and share songs of praise that bring such joy to my heart. Please be pleased with my praise, as I listen and sing to show my love for you, and my heartfelt thanks for all of the blessings you have lavished upon me. In Jesus' name I thank you. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Now all these things are from God, who reconciled us to Himself through Christ and gave us the ministry of reconciliation, namely, that God was in Christ reconciling the world to Himself, not counting their trespasses against them, and [fn]He has [fn]committed to us the word of reconciliation. 2 Corinthians 5:18-19 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*July 29, 2013

Devotional:*
Know that the LORD [fn]Himself is God; It is He who has made us, and [fn]not we ourselves; We are His people and the sheep of His pasture. Psalm 100:3  (NASB)

God made us. While we were in our mother's womb, he made us with his loving care with a purpose for life and a promise to be with us every step of the way. God cares for us, much better than even the very best shepherd cares for his sheep. So let's live as those who know our Leader, Creator, and King! Let's display his character, share his grace, extend his mercy, and offer his forgiveness. Let's show that we are his!

Prayer:
I am truly thankful, dear LORD, that you are God. Thank you for being my Shepherd, my Father, and my Hero. Please help me genuinely display your character and kindness to those around me. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Therefore, holy brethren, partakers of a heavenly calling, consider Jesus, the Apostle and High Priest of our confession;  Hebrews 3:1  (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*July 30, 2013

Devotional:*
Enter His gates with [fn]thanksgiving And His courts with praise. Give thanks to Him, bless His name. Psalm 100:4  (NASB)

Clearly this exhortation comes from the days of God's physical Temple in Jerusalem. Let's also remember that for us, God's New Covenant people, God's Temple is the church (1 Cor 3:16) and our own bodies (1 Cor 6:19). Let's value and celebrate with joy our church family.  Let's also glorify God with our bodies!  Let's give thanks and praise God's name in public, in private and in the community.

Prayer:
Father, I enter into the most holy place and approach you because of the sacrifice of Jesus. I am thrilled to know you listen. I am overjoyed to know you welcome me. I am glad to be with you and to let you know how much I appreciate all that you have done for me. Thank you for meeting me in this place of prayer until I can come home to you and meet you face to face. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Every good thing given and every perfect gift is from above, coming down from the Father of lights, with whom there is no variation or [fn]shifting shadow.  James 1:17  (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*July 31, 2013

Devotional:*
For the LORD is good; His lovingkindness is everlasting And His faithfulness to all generations. Psalm 100:5 (NASB)


I usually "speed read" through the 'begats' (you know, through the genealogies in the Bible). But, let's take time today to go back and read Matthew 1:1-17 and be reminded that God's love, mercy, and faithfulness not only continued through all of those generations, but also blessed and nurtured each of those generations. As he has done in the past, God will do so even more in the days ahead as we await the glorious return of his Son and our Savior, the Lord Jesus Christ.

Prayer:
In a world of change and undependability, thank you, dear Father, for being sure, steadfast, and faithful. In a time when everyone seems to want something from me or out of me, thank you, dear Father, for repeatedly and consistently blessing me. Thank you for being more enduring than the mountains and more glorious than the most beautiful sunrise. In the name of Jesus, your Son and my glory. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For all the gods of the peoples are [fn]idols, But the LORD made the heavens. Psalm 96:5 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*August 1, 2013

Devotional:*
The mouth of the righteous is a fountain of life, But the mouth of the wicked conceals violence. Proverbs 10:11 (NASB)



Want to know the difference between a righteous person and a wicked one? Simple, check the fruit of their life. One of the most visible forms of fruit in a person's life is his or her speech. The righteous person finds a way to impart life with his or her speech. The wicked will nearly always reveal themselves by what his or her mouth says.

Prayer:
May the words of my mouth and the meditations of my heart be pleasing in your sight, O God my Father, redeemer, and LORD. In the name of Jesus. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Let love be without hypocrisy. Abhor what is evil; cling to what is good. Romans 12:9 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*August 2, 2013

Devotional:*
Therefore, having been justified by faith, we have peace with God through our Lord Jesus Christ, through whom also we have obtained our introduction by faith into this grace in which we stand; and we exult in hope of the glory of God. Romans 5:1-2 (NASB)


Justified, peace, access, grace, hope, and glory -- what a wonderful collection of gifts! Each of these gifts are ours because of One -- One reason, One person, and One Lord: Jesus Christ, the Son of God and our Savior.

Prayer:
I praise you, Lord Jesus, for all that you've done to bless me with your salvation. I praise you, dear Lord, for your promise to return and invite me to share in your glory. Speed that day and purify me for your service. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
But God raised Him up again, putting an end to the agony of death, since it was impossible for Him to be held in its power. Acts 2:24 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*August 3, 2013

Devotional:*
And not only this, but we also exult in our tribulations, knowing that tribulation brings about perseverance; and perseverance, proven character; and proven character, hope; Romans 5:3-4 (NASB)


What are you living to produce in your life? Wealth, fame, status, significance, a legacy? How about character! Isn't having the character of God our real goal in life? So even in our worst of times, if we can be people of character, then nothing can steal from us our most desired goal, the character of God, given us in Jesus Christ.

Prayer:
Dear Father, please bless me so that I can be strong in difficult times and consistent in holy character. Please give me a heart of courage and compassion so that I can more nearly remind others in some small way, what you are like and what you can do in their lives. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Forsake your folly and live, And proceed in the way of understanding." Proverbs 9:6 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*August 5, 2013

Devotional:*
and hope does not disappoint, because the love of God has been poured out within our hearts through the Holy Spirit who was given to us. Romans 5:5 (NASB)


Hope has become such a "wimpy" term in modern vocabulary. It hardly qualifies as an adequate translation of the meaning in most New Testament passages. Hope is the assurance that what we believe will happen. We could call it spiritual confidence. We have that spiritual confidence because more than just a wish, more than just an emotion, more than just a belief rests in our heart; God himself lives in us through his Holy Spirit. When we become Christians, Jesus pours out the Spirit upon us (Titus 3:3-7) as God's gift to us(Acts 2:38; 5:32) to cleanse us(1 Cor. 6:11), make us part of the same Body(1 Cor. 12:12-13), and live inside us (1 Cor. 6:19-20). Paul adds one more thing to that list of blessings from God's presence within us -- God's love. We don't just have it; God keeps refreshing it through the Holy Spirit, just as Jesus had promised (John 7:37-39).

Prayer:
Holy and Almighty God, awesome in power and majestic in holiness, thank you for not only coming to us in Jesus, but thank you also for living in us through your Spirit. Please pour your love into my heart so that the fruit of your grace may flow from me to those around me and everyone around me will know of your grace. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Leave the presence of a fool, Or you will not discern words of knowledge. Proverbs 14:7 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*August 6, 2013

Devotional:*
For while we were still helpless, at the right time Christ died for the ungodly. For one will hardly die for a righteous man; though perhaps for the good man someone would dare even to die. Romans 5:6-7 (NASB)


Christ died for the ungodly. Christ died for me. Without his sacrificial death, without God's grace, I am powerless to save myself or make myself righteous. Jesus did for me what I could not do and paid off my debt to sin which I could not pay. He did it for me; not because I was good enough to be worthy of his death, but because I couldn't be worthy without him.

Prayer:
Loving God, thank you. Sacrificial Savior, I praise you. Words cannot express my thanks for the gift of your grace that cost so much and yet means so much to me. All honor, glory, and praise to my Father who sits on the throne and my Lord Jesus who went to the cross and in whose name I offer my thanks. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
"The fear of the LORD is to hate evil; Pride and arrogance and the evil way And the perverted mouth, I hate. Proverbs 8:13 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*August 7, 2013

Devotional:*
But God demonstrates His own love toward us, in that while we were yet sinners, Christ died for us. Romans 5:8 (NASB)


Interestingly, the Bible doesn't ever just say that God loves us. Instead, it says: "God demonstrated his love..." "In this is love, not that we loved God but that God loved us and gave..." "For God so loved the world that he gave..." Love is more than emotion or intention. True love, redemptive love, God-styled love is active; it does something. For us, Jesus did more than something; he sacrificed everything. What's more, he did it when we most needed it. He demonstrated his love when we were sinners!

Prayer:
Father, thank you for loving me. I love you. I love you for what you've done. I love you for who you are. I love you for your promises. I love you for your faithfulness. Most of all, dear Father, I love you because of Jesus who showed me just how much you love me. Please empower me to show my love by serving and giving to others as Jesus did. In his name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The reward of humility and the fear of the LORD Are riches, honor and life. Proverbs 22:4 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*August 8, 2013

Devotional:*
Much more then, having now been justified by His blood, we shall be saved from the wrath of God through Him. For if while we were enemies we were reconciled to God through the death of His Son, much more, having been reconciled, we shall be saved by His life. Romans 5:9-10 (NASB)


Jesus did more than die for our sins; he lives as resurrected Lord. So if God would empty heaven of his Son, let him die on the cross, and then raise him from the dead to save us, just think what God has in store for us now that he has saved us! When it comes to Jesus' saving power and God's amazing grace, we haven't seen anything, yet!

Prayer:
Holy LORD, I look forward to the day that I get to see you and experience your grace in all of its glory. Inspire courage in me today, so that I can confidently face the challenges in my path and live faithfully before others. Father, I do believe that the best of what Jesus wants to do in me lies ahead, so use me to your glory. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
By wisdom a house is built, And by understanding it is established; Proverbs 24:3 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*August 9, 2013

Devotional:*
And He has said to me, "My grace is sufficient for you, for power is perfected in weakness." Most gladly, therefore, I will rather boast [fn]about my weaknesses, so that the power of Christ may dwell in me. 2 Corinthians 12:9 (NASB)


While other preachers in Paul's day were parading around their credentials, Paul refused to get into a bragging contest to prove he was the most impressive of Jesus' disciples. Even though he had the religious education and Jewish pedigree to silence his rivals, he preferred to acknowledge the areas of his weakness where God had triumphed over his own limitations. Let's be careful today about examining and determining the ministry-worth of someone based on his or her resume. Instead, let's look for people in whom God's grace has triumphed.

Prayer:
Almighty and loving Father, thank you for sustaining and enabling me to serve you in ways I would never have dreamed of doing. Please help me serve you faithfully as I depend upon your grace. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A gray head is a crown of glory; It is found in the way of righteousness. Proverbs 16:31 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*August 10, 2013

Devotional:*
How blessed is the man who does not walk in the counsel of the wicked, Nor stand in the [fn]path of sinners, Nor sit in the seat of scoffers! Psalm 1:1 (NASB)


So often sin and ungodly lifestyles are portrayed as glamorous. The way of blessing, however, is the way of God. His will is for our good, his commands spring from his mercy and protection, and his way is the path of life. We are blessed when we walk with God and do his will.

Prayer:
Forgive me, Father, for believing the lies of the world and being deceived and enticed by the temptations of Satan. I know that sin brings heartaches, complications, and problems. I also know that choosing the right things, standing up for truth, and living faithfully for you is sometimes very difficult. Please help my heart believe and my mind see that walking in your will brings me life. In Jesus' name I ask this. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He who withholds his [fn]rod hates his son, But he who loves him [fn]disciplines him diligently. Proverbs 13:24 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*August 12, 2013

Devotional:*
But his delight is in the law of the LORD, And in His law he meditates day and night. Psalm 1:2 (NASB)


Delight! In things of God do you find delight? What holy things of the Father in heaven hold your thoughts throughout the day? Why not join me in trying to put more of God's word in your head through memorization and into your heart through prayerful Bible study?!

Prayer:
Father in heaven, holy and righteous in all of your ways, I confess that I do not always make the most of my thought time. I often allow my mind to drift away into areas I shouldn't explore. I will occasionally get too focused on things that are inconsequential. I want my mind and my heart more in tune with you, your Word, your will, and your way. Give me true wisdom, enlightened by your Spirit, to see, know, absorb, and contemplate the things that are closest to your heart. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He who despises his neighbor sins, But happy is he who is gracious to the [fn]poor. Proverbs 14:21 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*August 13, 2013

Devotional:*
He will be like a tree firmly planted by [fn]streams of water, Which yields its fruit in its season And its [fn]leaf does not wither; And [fn]in whatever he does, he prospers. Psalm 1:3 (NASB)


Some kinds of earthly delight can feed our hearts for a short time, but when difficulties come, our hearts will wither in the drought. Delighting in the LORD and in his will for us, however, provides us with ongoing and ever-fresh joy. Out of this lifestyle comes both short-term and long-term benefits and a resiliency that withstands life's worst droughts.

Prayer:
Dear God, Holy One of heaven, I do find my delight in you and your ways and find refreshment in your abiding Spirit. Please give me the wisdom to seek your will every day of my life. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The [fn]generous man will be [fn]prosperous, And he who waters will himself be watered. Proverbs 11:25 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*August 14, 2013

Devotional:*
The wicked are not so, But they are like chaff which the wind drives away. Psalm 1:4 (NASB)


No matter the temporary apparent benefits of wicked schemes and evil power, all these efforts end at the grave and are swept away leaving the wicked with nothing to show for their efforts as they stand before the righteousness and justice of God.

Prayer:
Dear Father, please help me resist the temptation to idolize or exalt those who succeed through evil devices, schemes, methods, and plans. Help my heart seek your Kingdom and righteousness. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He who [fn]is generous will be blessed, For he gives some of his food to the poor. Proverbs 22:9 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*August 15, 2013

Devotional:*
To You they cried out and were delivered; In You they trusted and were not [fn]disappointed. Psalm 22:5 (NASB)


This Psalm of despair, referred to by Jesus from the Cross, is also a Psalm of hope and faith. The history of God's faithfulness with His people Israel is an ongoing reminder that we can trust Him to deliver us. While in our human reckoning of time God's answer may be slow in coming, His track record in history reminds us that He will answer, deliver, and bless His people in His time. In our worst of nightmares, we can be reminded that God is faithful and is attentive to our cries of despair, lament, grief, agony, and fear.

Prayer:
I ask, dear Father, that you bless your people everywhere who find themselves in difficult situations. Empower them with your Spirit and bless them with a change for the better in their dire situation. Please hear the cries of your people and act swiftly for their protection, preservation, and vindication. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The [fn]fear of the LORD leads to life, So that one may sleep satisfied, [fn]untouched by evil. Proverbs 19:23 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*August 16, 2013

Devotional:*
Many plans are in a man's heart, But the counsel of the LORD will stand. Proverbs 19:21 (NASB)


"What are your plans for today?" If you are like me, you prayerfully try to plan your day. You make appointments with people in the future so you can address their needs, hear their concerns, or discuss issues and projects. But, we need to always live humbly, recognizing that none of our plans will be of value unless those plans come from the Father!

Prayer:
Holy God and righteous Father, please bless me as I seek to discern your will in my decisions today. I recognize that each breath that I take is a gift and that each success is because of your grace. Please use me to your glory and help me find your path for my life. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
All the days of the afflicted are bad, But a[fn]cheerful heart has a continual feast. Proverbs 15:15 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*August 17, 2013

Devotional:*
For the LORD God is a sun and shield; The LORD gives grace and glory; No good thing does He withhold[fn]from those who walk[fn]uprightly. Psalm 84:11 (NASB)


God doesn't hold back on his goodness! In fact, the Father loves to give his children gifts. These gifts are all encompassing. These gifts are gladly given. How do I know? Three ways: 1) I've been repeatedly blessed; 2) I've seen what God has done to bless his people through the centuries; and 3) his Word promises this to be so.

Prayer:
Father, I want to thank you for the many blessings you have poured into my life. I want to list several of them by name today. (Make your own list of things for which you are thankful.) Thank you most of all Father, for the gift of your Son and my Savior, Jesus. In his name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Let your eyes look directly ahead And let your [fn]gaze be fixed straight in front of you. Watch the path of your feet And all your ways will be established. Proverbs 4:25-26 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*August 19, 2013

Devotional:*
Beloved, let us love one another, for love is from God; and everyone who loves is[fn]born of God and knows God. 1 John 4:7 (NASB)


The old song says, "Where oh where is love?" Love is with God. Love comes from God. Love is the key attribute of God. Love is from God. Love is of God. You want to be more loving? You want to find greater intensity in your love? You want to know how to love others who are hard to love? Look to God. But, where do we see God most clearly? Jesus! So look at how God has demonstrated his love through Jesus and do likewise!

Prayer:
Holy God, I want to show that you are my Father by loving others more perfectly. Please bless me as I seek to follow Jesus' example in treating others with love. In the name of the Lord Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The[fn]naive believes everything, But the sensible man considers his steps. Proverbs 14:15 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*August 20, 2013

Devotional:*
The one who does not love does not know God, for God is love. 1 John 4:8 (NASB)


An unloving person doesn't know God. It's that simple. Enough said.

Prayer:
Father, please bless me with a loving heart and a lifestyle that generously shares your love with others. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Train up a child [fn]in the way he should go, Even when he is old he will not depart from it. Proverbs 22:6 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*August 21, 2013

Devotional:*
By this the love of God was manifested [fn]in us, that God has sent His [fn]only begotten Son into the world so that we might live through Him. 1 John 4:9 (NASB)

Showing love is about sharing life with someone else. No one quite epitomizes this principle like Jesus! His sacrifice, however, is what saved us and brought us to our new life in Christ. Now God wants us to show his love to others by sharing it in ways that they can understand and appreciate.

Prayer:
Holy LORD, my heavenly Father, thank you for today. Help me share my life with someone else who needs to experience your grace. Please help me notice those who are wounded and please give me the wisdom on the best way to lead them back to you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
My son, do not forget my [fn]teaching, But let your heart keep my commandments; For length of days and years of life And peace they will add to you. Proverbs 3:1-2 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*August 22, 2013

Devotional:*
In this is love, not that we loved God, but that He loved us and sent His Son to be the propitiation for our sins. 1 John 4:10 (NASB)

God loved us first! God paid the huge price for our atonement, first! Jesus is the great way God displays his mercy and justice. We know what love is, because he demonstrated it. How well are we demonstrating to others the mercy and justice of God?

Prayer:
Father, your love seems is so vast, so gracious, and so life-changing. I ask that you, O blessed Holy Spirit, would help change my heart to more perfectly reflect and glorify the Father. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For by me your days will be multiplied, And years of life will be added to you. Proverbs 9:11 (NASB)


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

baddison said:


> *August 9, 2013
> 
> Devotional:*
> And He has said to me, "My grace is sufficient for you, for power is perfected in weakness." Most gladly, therefore, I will rather boast [fn]about my weaknesses, so that the power of Christ may dwell in me. 2 Corinthians 12:9 (NASB)
> 
> 
> While other preachers in Paul's day were parading around their credentials, Paul refused to get into a bragging contest to prove he was the most impressive of Jesus' disciples. Even though he had the religious education and Jewish pedigree to silence his rivals, he preferred to acknowledge the areas of his weakness where God had triumphed over his own limitations. Let's be careful today about examining and determining the ministry-worth of someone based on his or her resume. Instead, let's look for people in whom God's grace has triumphed.
> 
> Prayer:
> Almighty and loving Father, thank you for sustaining and enabling me to serve you in ways I would never have dreamed of doing. Please help me serve you faithfully as I depend upon your grace. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.
> 
> 
> *Wisdom:*
> A gray head is a crown of glory; It is found in the way of righteousness. Proverbs 16:31 (NASB)



One of my favorite scriptures


----------



## baddison

*August 23, 2013

Devotional:*
Beloved, if God so loved us, we also ought to love one another.  1 John 4:11 (NASB)

We are loved by the Creator of the Universe. He knows us personally. Our Heavenly Father cares about us tremendously. Although God knew about our weaknesses and sinfulness, he was willing to pay a terrible price to redeem us. Even though we are sometimes weak or rebellious, he loves us, forgives us, and welcomes us back when we are willing to confess our sins and come home to him. So if God has consistently, faithfully, and graciously loved us, how can we not share that love with each other?

Prayer:
Thank you, Abba Father, for your awesome and gracious love. Please continue to pour that love into my heart through your Holy Spirit. Please help me be more forgiving, patient, and sacrificial in my love to your children. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A gray head is a crown of glory; It is found in the way of righteousness.  Proverbs 16:31  (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*August 24, 2013

Devotional:*
No one has seen God at any time; if we love one another, God abides in us, and His love is perfected in us. 1 John 4:12 (NASB)

What an incredible thought! God can be seen in my home. The Father of the universe lives in my church. The Almighty God's love is recognizable in my life. How so? When I love those around me, when they love me back, when we choose to be loving instead of petty, unforgiving, critical, and harsh, God's presence, power, and perfection are revealed in us!

Prayer:
O Father, please make your presence, power, and perfection known through my love for your children and their love for each other. In Jesus' name I ask this. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
It is by his deeds that a lad [fn]distinguishes himself If his conduct is pure and right. Proverbs 20:11 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*August 26, 2013

Devotional:*
By this we know that we abide in Him and He in us, because He has given us of His Spirit. 1 John 4:13 (NASB)

Our sign of authenticity showing we are truly God's children is the Holy Spirit who lives in us. The Spirit helps bring forth the character of God in our lives (Gal. 5:22). The Spirit helps us when we pray (Rom. 8:20-27). The Spirit empowers us to overcome sin (Rom. 8:13) and gives us strength to do things we would never imagine were possible (Eph. 3:14-21). The Spirit comforts us in our brokenness and makes God's presence real in our lives (John 14:15-26). The Spirit is the truest sign that we are God's children (Rom. 8:9, 14-16). Thank God for the blessed Holy Spirit!

Prayer:
Father, I praise you for your holiness, majesty, and power. I thank you for your loving grace. I am humbled by your sacrificial love that has saved me. But today, dear Father, I thank you most of all for your Holy Spirit, who lives in me, who empowers me, who cleanses me, who comforts me, and who makes your fatherhood accessible and real to me. Thank you, in the name of Jesus, from the bottom of my heart! Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Do not let kindness and truth leave you; Bind them around your neck, Write them on the tablet of your heart. So you will find favor and good [fn]repute In the sight of God and man. Proverbs 3:3-4 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*August 27, 2013

Devotional:*
Whoever confesses that Jesus is the Son of God, God abides in him, and he in God. 1 John 4:15 (NASB)

"Jesus is the Son of God." Six simple words. They are much more than simple words, however; they are the doorway that opens our heart to God. So tonight, as you confess Jesus as God's Son, consciously and intentionally welcome God into your heart. The Father lives in the person who confesses the Son!

Prayer:
Father, I want to live my life and center my heart in you. I gladly confess that Jesus is the Son of God, my Lord, and my Savior. I praise and thank you in the name of Jesus Christ. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
"Now therefore, O sons, listen to me, For blessed are they who keep my ways. "Heed instruction and be wise, And do not neglect it. Proverbs 8:32-33 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*August 28, 2013

Devotional:*
We have come to know and have believed the love which God has [fn]for us. God is love, and the one who abides in love abides in God, and God abides in him. 1 John 4:16 (NASB)

We can be sure that God loves us. He wants us to live in and be blessed by his love. That love is more than just the grace that reaches us when we are saved. God's love extends through us. His love is redemptive in our loving behaviors to others. His presence is seen in our loving attitudes and deeds. God wants his love to be shared by us to others. In this way, his love blesses us when we receive it and also when we share it!

Prayer:
Father in heaven, I rely on your love. I cannot imagine my life without it; I would be completely lost. However, I know you love me Father. I am confident about my future, full of joy in this moment, and standing on tiptoe until your love is fully realized in your presence at Jesus' coming. Thank you for loving me. In Jesus' name I thank you. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Honor the LORD from your wealth And from the first of all your produce; So your barns will be filled with plenty And your vats will overflow with new wine. Proverbs 3:9-10 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*August 29, 2013

Devotional:*
There is no fear in love; but perfect love casts out fear, because fear [fn]involves punishment, and the one who fears is not perfected in love. 1 John 4:18 (NASB)

There are many kinds of fear. Some of these are legitimate. Others are imagined. Still others are irrational. Thankfully, as Christians, we don't have to be afraid of the one crucial event in our life -- judgment. God's love saves us, empowers us, blesses us, works in us, and touches others through us. Most of all, having experienced this love, we can cast fear out of our hearts because we know where we stand with God. He is our loving Father who longs to bring us home!

Prayer:
Holy, majestic, and awesome God, you are mighty in your strength. You are holy beyond comparison. You are righteous and fair in your dealings with your people. Most of all, dear Father, I thank you because you do not deal with me as my sins deserve. No, O God, you deal with me graciously, blessing me with your redeeming and transforming grace. Your love gives me confidence to live for you and to await the day I stand before you. Until that day I offer you my thanks and praise in Jesus' holy name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A friend loves at all times, And a brother is born for adversity. Proverbs 17:17 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*August 30, 2013

Devotional:*
We love, because He first loved us. 1 John 4:19 (NASB)

As human beings, we like to think of ourselves as the center of our universe. We determine the greatness or validity of most deeds based on their impact upon us. We consider ourselves great adventurers, inventors, and investigators. However, in the most important quest of all, we did not act first; God did. He loved us sacrificially. He loved us personally. He loved us first. Our love is a response to his grace. Our love is simply sharing with others what has been lavished upon us. We love because he loved us first.

Prayer:
Almighty God and Abba Father, over these last several days I have tried to understand your love for me and my fellow humans. I don't profess to understand your love, but I do know that you have blessed me with it in ways I could not have imagined. So please, dear Father, help me remember your great love for me when I am faced with temptation, led to doubt your love, or wonder about my worthiness. I want your love to be reflected in my daily life. Thanks for loving mightily. Thanks for loving sacrificially. Most of all, thanks for loving first! In Jesus' name I thank you. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Listen to your father who begot you, And do not despise your mother when she is old. Proverbs 23:22 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*August 31, 2013

Devotional:*
If someone says, "I love God," and hates his brother, he is a liar; for the one who does not love his brother whom he has seen, cannot love God whom he has not seen. 1 John 4:20 (NASB)

"O how I love Jesus!" we sing. Jesus responds by asking how well we are doing with loving our brothers and sisters! We can't love God if we can't love those around us.

Prayer:
Forgive me, dear Father, for the times I have harbored pettiness in my heart or been unforgiving to those who needed my grace. I recognize that when I am unloving to my brothers and sisters in Christ, I am unloving to you. Please bless me as I work to reconcile some Christian relationships that have not gone well recently. Help these mended friendships to bring glory to you and vitality to your Church. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Commit your works to the LORD And your plans will be established. Proverbs 16:3 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*September 2, 2013

Devotional:*
I thank my God in all my remembrance of you, Philippians 1:3 (NASB)

Certain people are blessings. It doesn't matter if we visit with them on the phone, get an encouraging email, or see them face to face. Any time we remember them, we thank God for them. So let's follow Paul's example and let them know they give us reasons to offer thanks to God.


Prayer:
Loving LORD, thank you for... (place the name of several people who bless your life in here). They have blessed my life in so many ways, so I'm asking you now to bless their lives with your grace, power, and Spirit. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He kisses the lips Who gives fna right answer. Proverbs 24:26 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*September 3, 2013

Devotional:*
For in Christ Jesus neither circumcision nor uncircumcision means anything, but faith working through love. Galatians 5:6 (NASB)

Ever notice how we get to fussing about things that are important, but still aren't the most important things of our faith. So often when we get to fighting the most important thing of all gets lost. In the first century, this fight often had to do with Jew/Gentile issues. While race, culture, and heritage are important, what really is most important is showing to the world that we can value cultural diversity in each other and still find our unity in Christ. In our high tech world today, isn't it interesting that the most important issue is the same as it was two thousand years ago -- faith displaying itself in loving action.

Prayer:
Dear Lord, please help us tear down every wall that divides and separates your people. Forgive us for our pettiness and prejudice toward each other. Stir in us a deep longing to share the unity of heaven in our world today. In the name of Jesus, the atoning sacrifice for all the peoples of the world, I ask this. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The mind of man plans his way, But the LORD directs his steps. Proverbs 16:9 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*September 4, 2013

Devotional:*
“For your husband is your Maker, Whose name is the LORD of hosts; And your Redeemer is the Holy One of Israel, Who is called the God of all the earth. Isaiah 54:5 (NASB)

"For God so loved the world..." "The Father, from whom every family on earth derives its name..." God is not just the God of Israel. The LORD God, ruler of heaven and earth, is the God of all nations and one day, "every knee will bow and every tongue will confess... that Jesus Christ is Lord to the glory of God the Father."

Prayer:
Great Redeemer and Father of all nations, I humbly come before your throne and offer my thanks and praise for all that you have done to bless us, your people. Please let me know you and be aware of your daily presence in my life. Forgive me, dear Father, when I haven't been a suitable place for your grace and name to dwell. Thank you for redeeming me from the sin that once entangled me. Guard my heart and rescue me from the deceptive lies of the evil one. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A good man leaves an inheritance to his fnchildren’s children, And the wealth of the sinner is stored up for the righteous. Proverbs 13:22 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*September 5, 2013

Devotional:*
Let us not lose heart in doing good, for in due time we will reap if we do not grow weary. Galatians 6:9 (NASB)

Weariness is a part of life. Weariness is a part of ministry. Weariness is definitely something that overtakes us when we set our hearts on doing good for others. The wonderful blessing of God, however, is that he will renew us and sustain us and rekindle us. He does it through the encouraging word of a friend. He does it through his presence in us, the Holy Spirit. He does it through songs that lift our hearts. He does it through Scripture and prayer. So while our bodies and spirits may bet weary, let's not let our hands fall idle. If we will serve with faithfulness, discipline, and integrity, God's grace will empower us to do what he has called us to do.

Prayer:
Dear Heavenly Father, I confess that I sometimes find myself weary and discouraged in my service to you and to others. Please convict me, dear Father, when I've neglected sleep, exercise, or good eating habits and empower me as I seek to correct those problems in my life. Gently humble me in those times when I neglect my spiritual nourishment. I want to actively and effectively serve you, dear Father, all the days of my life. In Jesus' name I ask this. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He who conceals a transgression seeks love, But he who repeats a matter separates intimate friends. Proverbs 17:9 (NASB)


----------



## lovelycurls

baddison said:


> September 5, 2013
> 
> Devotional:
> Let us not lose heart in doing good, for in due time we will reap if we do not grow weary. Galatians 6:9 (NASB)
> 
> Weariness is a part of life. Weariness is a part of ministry. Weariness is definitely something that overtakes us when we set our hearts on doing good for others. The wonderful blessing of God, however, is that he will renew us and sustain us and rekindle us. He does it through the encouraging word of a friend. He does it through his presence in us, the Holy Spirit. He does it through songs that lift our hearts. He does it through Scripture and prayer. So while our bodies and spirits may bet weary, let's not let our hands fall idle. If we will serve with faithfulness, discipline, and integrity, God's grace will empower us to do what he has called us to do.
> 
> Prayer:
> Dear Heavenly Father, I confess that I sometimes find myself weary and discouraged in my service to you and to others. Please convict me, dear Father, when I've neglected sleep, exercise, or good eating habits and empower me as I seek to correct those problems in my life. Gently humble me in those times when I neglect my spiritual nourishment. I want to actively and effectively serve you, dear Father, all the days of my life. In Jesus' name I ask this. Amen.
> 
> Wisdom:
> He who conceals a transgression seeks love, But he who repeats a matter separates intimate friends. Proverbs 17:9 (NASB)



Wow!! God is truly Real....this word came just at the right time to me!!! Been feeling so down lately, Thank Jesus for reassuring me Again that You are the Real Rewarder of Everything. Peace!


----------



## baddison

lovelycurls said:


> Wow!! God is truly Real....this word came just at the right time to me!!! Been feeling so down lately, Thank Jesus for reassuring me Again that You are the Real Rewarder of Everything. Peace!



AMEN!!


----------



## baddison

*September 6, 2013
*

*Devotional*
“I                     will vindicate the holiness of My great name which                     has been profaned                     among the nations, which you have profaned in their                     midst. Then the                     nations will know that I am the LORD,” declares the                     Lord GOD, “when                     I prove Myself holy among you in their sight. Ezekiel                     36.23 (NASB)
God             can and will use us even though we are not worthy vessels             for him to             use. Scripture gives us many examples of people God used who             did not             come up to his moral and holy requirements -- for example,             think a             little about Samson or most of the other Judges! God will be             revealed             as the holy, mighty, and awesome God that he is. So let's             not be             unwilling tools in his hands. Instead, let's offer ourselves             to him             for his service and his glory.
*Prayer*
Holy               Father, make me pure and holy, not just by your grace, but               also in my               actions, words, and thoughts. Create a clean heart in me               and renew a               righteous spirit in me by the power of your Holy Spirit.               May my life               be a holy sacrifice of praise to you. In Jesus' name I               pray.               Amen.


*Wisdom*
_A                       man of __too                     many__                       friends __comes__                       to __ruin,                       But there is a __friend                       who sticks closer than a brother._ Proverbs             18:24              (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*September 7, 2013

Devotional:*
Therefore the LORD fnlongs to be gracious to you, And therefore He fnwaits on high to have compassion on you. For the LORD is a God of justice; How blessed are all those who fnlong for Him. Isaiah 30:18 (NASB)

God is slow to exercise his justice when that justice demands his people's punishment. "Gracious and slow to anger" is a phrase repeatedly used to describe God in the Old Testament. God longs to be gracious and bless his people. He extends time for us to repent and turn to him. In Jesus, God even gives us his own Son as the atoning sacrifice for our sins. Let's hear the heart of God, and respond by turning our lives and our hearts to the God who longs for us.

Prayer:
Almighty God and Abba Father, how can I ever thank you for your love and mercy demonstrated in the sacrifice of your Son for my sin. Please forgive me for those times that I have not intentionally and wholeheartedly shown my appreciation for your grace in the way I live my life. Please perfect me by your Spirit just as you have forgiven me and cleansed me by your grace. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A good man will obtain favor from the LORD, But He will condemn a man fnwho devises evil. Proverbs 12:2 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*September 9, 2013

Devotional:*
“Your right hand, O LORD, is majestic in power, Your right hand, O LORD, shatters the enemy. Exodus 15:6 (NASB)

One of the great images of the Old Testament is that of God stretching out his right hand with power and doing mighty things for his people. So often, Israel faced a larger and more experienced foe. Yet when his people fully trusted in him, he gave them great victory.

Prayer:
Father, great in holiness and majesty, please uphold and strengthen me with your power and grace. Thank you for shattering the power of my greatest enemy. Please give me courage in you. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Know that wisdom is thus for your soul; If you find it, then there will be a (fn)future, And your hope will not be cut off. Proverbs 24:14 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*September 10, 2013

Devotional:*
The LORD will accomplish what concerns me; Your lovingkindness, O LORD, is everlasting; Do not forsake the works of Your hands. Psalm 138:8 (NASB)

First there is conviction: the LORD will finish his work in us! (c.f. Philippians 1:6). Second, there is declaration: the LORD's love endures and doesn't fail (cf. 1 Cor. 13:8). Finally, there is supplication: O Lord, don't ! forget me, your creation (cf. Ps. 139:13-16). What beautiful balance for our walk with the Lord.

Prayer:
Heavenly Father and LORD of all things, I am confident that you will accomplish your will and purpose in me. Seeing how you loved and worked through the centuries with the everyday people I find in Scripture, I know your love will last long after I am gone from this place. However, dear LORD, I do face some struggles and difficulties and I ask you to please intervene with your grace and power in my life. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He who (fn)is generous will be blessed, For he gives some of his food to the poor. Proverbs 22:9 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*September 11, 2013

Devotional:*
The LORD bless you, and keep you; The LORD make His face shine on you, And be gracious to you; The LORD lift up His countenance on you, And give you peace.’ Numbers 6:24-26 (NASB)

How would you like to place the mighty name of the LORD on people you love? God promised that this priestly blessing enabled his name (his power and authority) to be placed on his people. What an incredible gift that we have the power to give to others with just our faithful words! Blessings are found all throughout Scripture. Why not begin looking today for ways to pronounce God's blessing on others? You can start with this one, and then add a bunch of others as you find them in Scripture.

Prayer:
O LORD of every good and perfect gift, your blessings are too many to count and too wonderful to fully comprehend. Please use me to share those blessings with others. Give me eyes to see and ears to hear so that I can share your blessings with others today! In the name of Jesus, your greatest blessing, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He who walks with wise men will be wise, But the companion of fools will suffer harm. Proverbs 13:20 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*September 12, 2013

Devotional:*
‘Do not fear, for I am with you; Do not anxiously look about you, for I am your God. I will strengthen you, surely I will help you, Surely I will uphold you with My righteous right hand.’ “Behold, all those who are angered at you will be shamed and dishonored; Those who contend with you will be as nothing and will perish. Isaiah 41:10-11 (NASB)

Not only does God's blessing rest on us, his presence goes with us. We cannot ever be in a place where he is not with us (see Psalm 139). His presence and power will uphold us and strengthen us. No matter what may happen in our physical bodies or our physical worlds, God has given us the ultimate triumph over every enemy and all wickedness in Jesus. Even Jesus' doubters and enemies will worship our Lord and kneel at his feet and will recognize that our faith is not only appropriate, but it is victorious (cf. 1 Thess. 1).

Prayer:
Thank you, dear Father! You are not only the God of the heavens, but you are also my God. You know me and care about me. You hear my cries for help and mercy. You share my struggles and burdens. Please deliver me from every enemy, both physical and spiritual, and give me boldness to stand firm in my faith in you. In Jesus' name I ask this. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
I have directed you in the way of wisdom; I have led you in upright paths. Proverbs 4:11 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*September 13, 2013

Devotional:*
“For I am the LORD your God, who upholds your right hand, Who says to you, ‘Do not fear, I will help you.’ Isaiah 41:13 (NASB)

Life crashes in and we wish we could be children again and have someone to take care of us and protect us. Into our confused and chaotic world, God's promise comes to us once again. Like a loving parent with a frightened child, God reaches out and takes hold of our hand and comforts us with his precious words: "Don't be afraid. I'm here with you. I will help." Even when he seems distant, the echo of this thought can remind us that we are never alone or forgotten (cf. Heb. 13:5-6).

Prayer:
Abba Father, whose presence and help are always near, please help me have faith that you are there. I confess that at certain points in my life, you have seemed distant and I have felt alone. Please remind me through your Spirit of your nearness and your care. In my moments of struggle and doubt, please make your presence known. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He who walks in integrity walks securely, But he who perverts his ways will be found out. Proverbs 10:9 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*September 16, 2013

Devotional:*
You are from God, little children, and have overcome them; because greater is He who is in you than he who is in the world. 1 John 4:4 (NASB)

The world can often be a hostile place for believers. God wants his spiritual children to know, however, that they are not alone. He lives in us through his Spirit. We can be assured, therefore, that no matter what spirit someone else may have, the Holy Spirit of God is greater, more powerful, and more glorious. The victory is ours because God's presence in us is greater than any force that we will ever face. We have our victory assured over all forces, powers, spirits, or opponents.

Prayer:
Dear Father, please give me the confidence, boldness, and conviction of your promises. I want to live boldly for your glory and according to your will. Thank you for empowering me to this victorious living by your Spirit who lives within me. To you belong all glory, majesty, and praise. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Iron sharpens iron, So one man sharpens another. Proverbs 27:17 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*September 17, 2013

Devotional:*
Let me hear Your lovingkindness in the morning; For I trust in You; Teach me the way in which I should walk; For to You I lift up my soul. Psalm 143:8 (NASB)

In nearly every disciple's life, there comes a time of loneliness and doubt. It seems as if our prayer requests just bounce off the ceiling and fall in broken pieces at our feet. God seems distant, hiding, asleep, or unsympathetic to our cries for mercy and help. Thankfully God gives us the Psalms. In the Psalms we can find words for almost all of life's ups and downs. It is nice when we are down to know that others have been there before us and have recovered their faith and vitality. But, there are just some moments in life when we need to have God's reminders of his love and guidance. This psalm, and these words are made for such a time. If the request is not relevant to your need, then please, pray these words for someone else. If, on the other hand, they speak to you then please, pray them for yourself!

Prayer:
Dear Father, please make your presence undeniably known in my life and help me see your presence and mercy clearly. I want to honor you, dear God, but please make your guidance clear so that I can follow you boldly and faithfully in your will. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
By wisdom a house is built, And by understanding it is established; And by knowledge the rooms are filled With all precious and pleasant riches. Proverbs 24:3-4 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*September 18, 2013

Devotional:*
Do not fret because of evildoers, Be not envious toward wrongdoers. For they will wither quickly like the grass And fade like the green herb. Psalm 37:1-2 (NASB)

Frustration and envy... hmmm, isn't that our reaction to those who are evil and yet seem to prosper? We're reminded to not let the apparent and short-lived successes of evil people derail our faith or dampen our spirits. Their victories are temporary, their wealth is like a flower that will wilt, and their life is like the grass which withers and is soon gone.

Prayer:
LORD God Almighty, praise your holy and matchless name. You have blessed me mightily. You have protected me in the face of my enemies. You have given me life, and hope, and future with you. Now please, dear Father, help me to avoid wasting my time worrying about what others have. Please give me a heart of thanksgiving for, and contentment with, all that you have done to bless me. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Faithful are the wounds of a friend, But fndeceitful are the kisses of an enemy. Proverbs 27:6 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*September 19, 2013

Devotional:*
Trust in the LORD and do good; Dwell in the land and (fn)cultivate faithfulness. Psalm 37:3 (NASB)

Having a place of permanence in the middle of life's uncertainties and having the assurance of God's provision are based on two very clear principles: trusting in the LORD and doing good to others. When we live by those two commitments, we learn to depend upon God in fresh new ways that bring us refreshment, hope, and new joy.

Prayer:
Loving God, my Abba Father, I trust you with my life. I offer it to you as a living sacrifice to bring you glory and honor. As I do this, dear Father, I know you are rushing to meet me with your loving grace and love beyond compare. Thank you! In Jesus' name I praise. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
If (fn)your enemy is hungry, give him food to eat; And if he is thirsty, give him water to drink; Proverbs 25:21 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*September 20, 2013

Devotional:*
Peter said to them, “Repent, and each of you be baptized in the name of Jesus Christ for the forgiveness of your sins; and you will receive the gift of the Holy Spirit. Acts 2:38 (NASB)

A promise for all those everywhere: those who turn their hearts to God and are baptized fully trusting in Jesus as their Lord and Savior will be filled with God's Spirit and will be forgiven of their sins because of the mighty name and gracious work of Jesus Christ. So like the early disciples, let's share this grace so that the world can know that Jesus is not only Lord, he is also Savior and King for all who hear God's call and trust in him.

Prayer:
Praise to you Almighty and gracious Father. You have given me hope when there was none. You have given me strength when my resolve was gone. You have blessed me with grace and poured your love into my heart through your Holy Spirit, your gift from above. For your love, grace, forgiveness, salvation, and Spirit I praise you. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The righteousness of the blameless will smooth his way, But the wicked will fall by his own wickedness. Proverbs 11:5 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*September 21, 2013

Devotional:*
Therefore there is now no condemnation for those who are in Christ Jesus. For the law of the Spirit of life (fn)in Christ Jesus has set you free from the law of sin and of death. Romans 8:1-2 (NASB)

The law of Spirit and life is a great liberator! We are set free from the law of sin and death. Death has no mastery over us because of Jesus' resurrection. Sin has no claim on us because Jesus paid off our debt to sin on the Cross. We stand before God as his righteous children, free at last because of the work of our mighty Lord Jesus Christ. There is no condemnation in our future, only glory!

Prayer:
Thank you, Almighty God, for your plan to pay my ransom and to liberate me from sin and death. Thank you for the confidence I have because of your incomparable grace given to me through Jesus, in whose name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
When a man’s ways are pleasing to the LORD, He makes even his enemies to be at peace with him. Proverbs 16:7 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*September 23, 2013

Devotional:*
How blessed are those whose way is (fn)blameless, Who walk in the law of the LORD. Psalm 119:1 (NASB)

As Christians, we hear this passage a little differently than those who lived under the O.T. Law. We recognize that our blamelessness comes as a gift of Jesus' sacrificial death on the Cross. We know we are not justified by keeping the Law, but we are doing our absolute best to walk in the way of the Lord out of thanks for God's glorious grace. There is great blessing in doing the will of God. That blessing is not just in the future, but begins right now.

Prayer:
Father, thank you for blessing me so graciously. As I seek to live according to your will, I experience the blessings of your presence and grace in my life. Please bless me with wisdom to better know your will and the courage to live it. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A gracious woman attains honor, And ruthless men attain riches. Proverbs 11:16 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*September 24, 2013

Devotional:*
“And we are witnesses (fn)of these things; and so is the Holy Spirit, whom God has given to those who obey Him.” Acts 5:32 (NASB)

Of all the many gifts God gives, the gift of his presence in us through his Holy Spirit is among the most precious. The Spirit's presence makes us God's temple(1 Cor. 6:19). The Spirit intercedes for us according to the will of God when we pray(Rom. 8:26-27). The Spirit helps us overcome the pull of our flesh(Rom. 8:13-14). The Spirit gives us strength in our inner being(Eph. 3:16). In other words, the Spirit is at work to transform us to the character of Christ. Let's thank God for his! holy presence in us through the Holy Spirit.

Prayer:
Father, thank you so much for your Holy Spirit who even now is interceding for me as I pray. Please strengthen me through your Spirit as I seek to live a holy life dedicated to you. Dear Father, it is my heart's desire for you to transform me by your Spirit to be more like your Son in character and compassion. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
One who is gracious to a poor man lends to the LORD, And He will repay him for his (fn)good deed. Proverbs 19:17 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*September 25, 2013

Devotional:*
Jesus answered and said to him, “If anyone loves Me, he will keep My word; and My Father will love him, and We will come to him and make Our abode with him. John 14:23 (NASB)

This chapter begins with Jesus promising that he is going back to heaven to prepare a place for us. Now, however, he wants us to know that we don't have to wait until heaven to be in the presence of God. As we love God and obey his Word, God comes and makes his home with us. Isn't it an amazing and gracious thought: God, the Creator of the Universe, the Holy One of Israel lives in me!

Prayer:
For your abiding presence within me, O God, I thank and praise you. May my life reflect the holiness and grace of your presence in all that I do, think, and say. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The merciful man does [fn]himself good, But the cruel man [fn]does himself harm. Proverbs 11:17 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*September 26, 2013

Devotional:*
For what the Law could not do, [fn]weak as it was through the flesh, God did: sending His own Son in the likeness of [fn]sinful flesh and as an offering for sin, He condemned sin in the flesh, so that the requirement of the Law might be fulfilled in us, who do not walk according to the flesh but according to the Spirit. Romans 8:3-4 (NASB)

When the Spirit lives in us, we don't need a law to guide us. The Spirit produces the character that God desires and that is well beyond what any law would require (cf. Gal. 5:22-23). While the Law can teach us God's will and reveal to us what is sinful, the Law can't fix our sinfulness nor empower us to live according to God's will. The Holy Spirit, on the other hand, can cleanse, transform, empower, and inspire us to be what God calls us to be in ways no law can. Let's thank God for his amazing and wonderful presence in us through his Spirit!

Prayer:
Create in me a pure heart, O God, and renew me by your Spirit dwelling within me. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He who oppresses the poor taunts his Maker, But he who is gracious to the needy honors Him. Proverbs 14:31 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*September 27, 2013

Devotional:*
But the fruit of the Spirit is love, joy, peace, patience, kindness, goodness, faithfulness, gentleness, self-control; against such things there is no law. Galatians 5:22-23 (NASB)

When the Spirit is alive in our hearts the character of God comes to life in our lives as the Spirit works to conform us ever more closely to the image and the character of Christ (2 Cor. 3:18).

Prayer:
Thank you, dear Father, for your Spirit within me. I consciously yield my will and heart to your Spirit's transforming control in my life. Please produce in me the fruit that pleases you and brings you glory. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Give instruction to a wise man and he will be still wiser, Teach a righteous man and he will increase his learning. Proverbs 9:9 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*September 28, 2013

Devotional:*
Delight yourself in the LORD; And He will give you the desires of your heart. Psalm 37:4 (NASB)

As my heart delights in God, God's will, and God's purposes, I find an amazing truth at work: when I desire what God wills, God enjoys giving me the desires of my heart. An old hymn used the phrase, "'til I am wholly lost in Thee." When that happens, when our will is yielded to God and our heart delights to honor him, then God is longingly waiting for us to request the desires of our heart so he can bless us!

Prayer:
Holy LORD, God of our Fathers and great Giver of every perfect gift, thank you for longing to bless me and pour the riches of your grace upon me. Please touch my heart to desire your will and then to boldly ask you to accomplish it to your glory. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The [fn]naive believes everything, But the sensible man considers his steps. A wise man [fn]is cautious and turns away from evil, But a fool is arrogant and careless. Proverbs 14:15-16 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*September 30, 2013

Devotional:*
Now Jabez called on the God of Israel, saying, “Oh that You would bless me indeed and enlarge my border, and that Your hand might be with me, and that You would keep me from harm that it may not pain me!” And God granted him what he requested. 1 Chronicles 4:10 (NASB)

When our hearts are tuned to God's will and long to honor him, it is our Father's delight to bless us in mighty ways. So let's first set our hearts to do his will. Then, let's not be afraid to ask God to pour out his blessings on others. Then, let's also share with him the desires of our heart. Finally, let's not be surprised at the ways he blesses us!

Prayer:
O God, please show yourself to be glorious in the ways that you bless me and those that I love. Help all people to know that these blessing do not come by our wisdom, skill, or strength but from your grace. In Jesus' name I ask it. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A righteous man who walks in his integrity—How blessed are his sons after him. Proverbs 20:7 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 1, 2013

Devotional:*
But if the Spirit of Him who raised Jesus from the dead dwells in you, He who raised Christ Jesus from the dead will also give life to your mortal bodies [fn]through His Spirit who dwells in you. Romans 8:11 (NASB)

If we belong to Christ, we know the Spirit of God lives in us (Rom. 8:9; 1 Cor. 6:19-20). Because of the Spirit's presence, we know that we are eternal! The Spirit is God's down payment guaranteeing that our future is with him (2 Cor. 1:21-22; 2 Cor. 5:5). What's more, even while we're living for Christ now, the Spirit gives us life in our physical bodies as we use them for God's glory (cf. Rom. 12:1).

Prayer:
Father, animate my body with your Spirit so that what I do not only brings you glory, but it also reflects your character and grace. To you, O Father, be all the glory for your presence and power that is at work within me, your child. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The rod and reproof give wisdom, But a child [fn]who gets his own way brings shame to his mother. Proverbs 29:15 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 2, 2013

Devotional:*
The fear of man [fn]brings a snare, But he who trusts in the LORD will be exalted. Proverbs 29:25 (NASB)

Jesus told us not to fear other human opponents (Luke 12:4-5). When we try to please others, when we fear what others may say or do to us, we place ourselves in a position of great vulnerability. Our lives no longer remain our own. We become captive to what others think, want, or threaten. We are only to trust the LORD and reverence him. In God is our safety, both now, and forevermore.

Prayer:
Please keep me safe, O LORD, from those who oppose me and would do me harm. Make my life a holy praise to honor you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Grandchildren are the crown of old men, And the glory of sons is their fathers. Proverbs 17:6 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 3, 2013

Devotional:*
‘Do not fear, for I am with you; Do not anxiously look about you, for I am your God. I will strengthen you, surely I will help you, Surely I will uphold you with My righteous right hand.’ Isaiah 41:10 (NASB)

God's story through the history of his people, Israel, is one of triumph, protection, and faithfulness. God is with us. God cares for us. God hears our prayers. God longs to bless and protect us. God longs to strengthen and uphold us. Let's put our hope in him.

Prayer:
O God, you are my God, and I long to bring you honor and glory. Please stir my courage to live victoriously and passionately for you. I trust that as I display your character and live for your glory that you will strengthen and uphold me by your mighty presence within me and by your mighty arm of grace around me. In you I have placed my hope. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A man’s discretion makes him slow to anger, And it is his glory to overlook a transgression. Proverbs 19:11 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 4, 2013

Devotional:*
For you are all sons of God through faith in Christ Jesus. For all of you who were baptized into Christ have clothed yourselves with Christ. Galatians 3:26-27 (NASB)

We are children of God, with all the rights of full heirs! Our faith, expressed in our baptism, declares to the world that we are God's children. We have chosen to be clothed in Christ and his righteousness and not depend on earning our own salvation. He is our salvation and hope. He is our life and strength. He is our older brother and Savior. He is our Lord.

Prayer:
Thank you, dear Father, for adopting me into your family. How can I thank you for all you have done to make me your child and a rightful heir to your glorious riches of grace. Thank you, dear Jesus, for your sacrifice that brought me into your family. In your name, O Jesus, do I offer my prayer and my praise. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
In all labor there is profit, But [fn]mere talk leads only to poverty. Proverbs 14:23 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 5, 2013

Devotional:*
For all who are being led by the Spirit of God, these are sons of God. Romans 8:14 (NASB)

Over the last two weeks we have been blessed to read a number of Scriptures that speak of the Spirit's work in our lives. In the last several days, we've celebrated being God's children. Now the two concepts come together in one glorious declaration: we are God's "sons," his children with full inheritance rights. We have not only been given grace, but we live as his children and enjoy the blessings of his eternal family.

Prayer:
Dear Father in heaven, may your name be recognized as holy in my life as your child. May your will and your reign be known in my life just as the hosts of heaven honor it. Father, I am confident that you will give me today, the food that I need and I thank you. Please forgive me of my sin as I commit to be forgiving to those who sin against me. You are glorious, dear Father. Your Kingdom is eternal and is the goal of my heart. Your power is my source of strength. I love you, dear Father. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He who loves purity of heart And [fn]whose speech is gracious, the king is his friend. Proverbs 22:11 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 7, 2013

Devotional:*
Commit your way to the LORD, Trust also in Him, and He will do it. He will bring forth your righteousness as the light And your judgment as the noonday. Psalms 37:5-6 (NASB)

How much do you trust the Lord? Better yet, how much of yourself have you entrusted to the Lord? We have focused the last several days on the promised blessings the Lord longs to give us. Yet in his wisdom, God has chosen to make the release of many of these blessings dependent upon our trust in him and our asking of him. As long as we grip the steering wheel of our life, it is hard to let God take us in the direction of his blessing and his will. I saw a bumper sticker recently that put it this way: "If God is your co-pilot then you had better switch seats!" Committing our way to the Lord is offering our lives to him to do his work, to receive his blessing, and to know his presence. So what are you waiting for?

Prayer:
Holy, Righteous, and Almighty God, everything is yours except the hearts of men and women. You have chosen that these will be yours only if we choose to voluntarily and lovingly commit them to you. Dear Father, I want to commit my way -- my heart, my life, my future, my abilities, my wealth, my family... -- to you. I want to be used by you for your glory. I trust that you love me and long to give me your blessing along with your grace and salvation. I love you and thank you in Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“But he who listens to me shall [fn]live securely And will be at ease from the dread of evil.” Proverbs 1:33 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 8, 2013

Devotional:*
The lips of the righteous feed many, But fools die for lack of [fn]understanding. Proverbs 10:21 (NASB)

Righteous people have a way of blessing others with their words. It may be their word of encouragement, their carefully chosen speech, their advice full of wisdom, their message of comfort, their truth in teaching, or their faithfulness to their promises. No matter what form, the words of righteous people are a blessing. But fools don't listen to the righteous. They plot their own course refusing truth, wisdom, and godliness only to find their lives lost to meaninglessness and folly.

Prayer:
Father God, Author of all truth and wisdom, please give me the ability to discern those around me who are truly righteous and the wisdom to listen to what they say. Please help me avoid the pitfalls of pride and arrogance as I humbly seek to hear your truth in those whose lives are conformed to your character. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A [fn]soothing tongue is a tree of life, But perversion in it [fn]crushes the spirit. Proverbs 15:4 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 9, 2013

Devotional:*
“Who has performed and accomplished it, Calling forth the generations from the beginning? ‘I, the LORD, am the first, and with the last. I am He.’” Isaiah 41:4 (NASB)

God is the Alpha and Omega, the Beginning and the End. This is great comfort for us. We don't have to choose another deity in the course of our lives. We don't have to worry about our Father leaving us as prey for other gods. We don't have to worry about his Word becoming obsolete or outdated. He will be with us always.

Prayer:
Eternal Father, God of mercy and grace, thank you for your faithfulness. You were faithful to your promises to Israel. You were faithful in your promises to send a Messiah. You are faithful to lead and guide me by your Spirit. You will faithfully bring me into your presence at the return of the Lord Jesus. Thank you for being my stable Rock and Refuge in times that are so unstable, transient, and fickle. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Like apples of gold in settings of silver Is a word spoken in [fn]right circumstances. Proverbs 25:11 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 10, 2013

Devotional:*
For you have not received a spirit of slavery [fn]leading to fear again, but you have received [fn]a spirit of adoption as sons by which we cry out, “Abba! Father!” Romans 8:15 (NASB)

How revolutionary. Just as Jesus prayed to God addressing him as "Abba Father," we too can speak so frankly and openly with God. "Ab-ba" are some of the earliest syllables babies spoke. The word "Abba" was used by very young children to speak intimately, respectfully, and openly with their earthly fathers. The Holy Spirit gives us that same privilege as God's children. We can call the Creator of the universe, the Great God of Israel, the Father of all peoples, the Almighty of eternity, Abba! Incredible.

Prayer:
Abba Father, thank you for your presence within me through your Holy Spirit. Thank you for letting me address you with such familiarity and boldness, such respect and dependency. Thank you for being my Heavenly Father for eternity. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Without consultation, plans are frustrated, But with many counselors they [fn]succeed. Proverbs 15:22 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 11, 2013

Devotional:*
He will bring forth your righteousness as the light And your judgment as the noonday. [fn]Rest in the LORD and wait [fn]patiently for Him; Do not fret because of him who prospers in his way, Because of the man who carries out wicked schemes. Psalms 37:6-7 (NASB)

"Chill out!" we hear heaven say to us. Come into God's presence with dependent, yet confident, patience. But how can we? We know God will do what is right for us over the passage of time. The Bible is God's story (HIS-story); it is the great testimony that he is always faithful to his promises, gracious in his power to redeem, and generous with his love shared with his children. So come into his presence and be willing to be still... and patient... and trusting and hopeful!

Prayer:
Father, in the quietness of this moment, I consciously relax myself in your presence and place the concerns and cares of my heart before you. I trust, dear Father, that you will act redemptively in my life. I confidently place my soul, my future, and my hope in your hands. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Righteous lips are the delight of kings, And he who speaks right is loved. Proverbs 16:13 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 12, 2013

Devotional:*
Oh, the depth of the riches [fn]both of the wisdom and knowledge of God! How unsearchable are His judgments and unfathomable His ways! For WHO HAS KNOWN THE MIND OF THE LORD, OR WHO BECAME HIS COUNSELOR? Or WHO HAS FIRST GIVEN TO HIM [fn]THAT IT MIGHT BE PAID BACK TO HIM AGAIN? For from Him and through Him and to Him are all things. To Him be the glory [fn]forever. Amen. Romans 11:33-36 (NASB)

Some things in Scripture don't need commentary, explanations, or elaboration; they just need to be spoken and believed. I encourage you to memorize this short passage of praise and keep it close to your heart, and let it come from your lips during all your times of difficulty as well as times of bounty and blessing.

Prayer:
"Oh, the depth of the riches of the wisdom and knowledge of God! For from him and through him and to him are all things. To him be the glory forever! Amen."


*Wisdom:*
Buy truth, and do not sell it, Get wisdom and instruction and understanding. Proverbs 23:23 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 14, 2013

Devotional:*
The memory of the righteous is blessed, But the name of the wicked will rot. Proverbs 10:7 (NASB)

Sometimes the wisdom of God is short, succinct, and sweet for those who seek to do his will. I want my children and grandchildren to remember me with sweet thoughts because their dad, and granddad, sought to be righteous and love the Lord with all his heart. I refuse to live the kind of life that poisons the lives of those I touch and leaves rot in the heritage of my descendants.

Prayer:
O Holy and Righteous Father, I want my character to be a blessing to my children, my children's children, and to my grandchildren's children. Please give me wisdom, discernment, tact, honor, integrity, and compassionate holiness in all my actions, words, demeanor, and influence. May I provide a godly influence and a righteous memory for those in both my physical and spiritual families. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The rich and the poor fnhave a common bond, The LORD is the maker of them all. Proverbs 22:2 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 15, 2013

Devotional:*
Better is the little of the righteous Than the abundance of many wicked. For the arms of the wicked will be broken, But the LORD sustains the righteous. Psalm 37:16-17 (NASB)

What do we want to be the basis of our security? Will it be what we can do, accomplish, achieve, earn, and hoard? Or will it be our God, who has shown himself faithful throughout generations upon generations? We get to choose! So what will be your choice? In what will you find your security?

Prayer:
Almighty God, you are the Father of Israel, God of the nations, and my Abba Father. I place my trust in you. I know that my money, possessions, achievements, and abilities are not my own. You have blessed me with these to honor you and bring your grace to others. Please keep my heart pure and focused on you. Gently purge my heart of pride and selfishness. Please pour your blessing out on me so that I might bring you greater glory and those I love your gracious blessings. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
There is one who pretends to be rich, but has nothing; Another [fn]pretends to be poor, but has great wealth. Proverbs 13:7 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 16, 2013

Devotional:*
The Spirit Himself testifies with our spirit that we are children of God, and if children, heirs also, heirs of God and fellow heirs with Christ, if indeed we suffer with Him so that we may also be glorified with Him. Romans 8:16-17 (NASB)

Your Brother died and left you the family inheritance! That's the message here. Because we have God's Spirit, we are God's children. If we are God's children, then we are heirs of all that God has to offer us. We are co-heirs with Christ, whose death made our adoption into God's family possible. So if we have to put up with some hard times or some painful difficulties, we will not despair. We know the time is coming when we will inherit all the blessings of heaven!

Prayer:
Father, thank you for your grace. I need you to pour out that grace more and more. Please help me bear up under the weight of my trials and temptations with character and faithfulness. Please give me the courage to hang on through the tough times because I know that I will eventually share heaven with you. Thank you for your Spirit, my assurance that I am your child and that I will share in all of your blessings. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“The [fn]beginning of wisdom is: Acquire wisdom; And with all your acquiring, get understanding. Proverbs 4:7 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 17, 2013

Devotional:*
For I consider that the sufferings of this present time are not worthy to be compared with the glory that is to be revealed to us. Romans 8:18 (NASB)

Is it worth it? Oh yes! It's more than worth it. We can't begin to imagine the glory God has in store for us. No matter how hard, bad, or painful our trip through this world may be, our future with God holds something incomparably better. Does that mean my difficulties are meaningless or insignificant? Absolutely not! But our future glory with God does mean that it is more than worth it to hang in, to be faithful, and to receive his glorious reward!

Prayer:
Father, I confess that I don't like suffering, pain, disappointment, persecution, or sorrow. I do, however, believe that your promises are true. I hold on to the promise that the glory you have in store for me is far greater than the difficulties I face. Strengthen me for the days ahead and use me to bring you glory no matter what my current situation may be. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
How much better it is to get wisdom than gold! And to get understanding is to be chosen above silver. Proverbs 16:16 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 18, 2013

Devotional:*
In the same way the Spirit also helps our weakness; for we do not know how to pray as we should, but the Spirit Himself intercedes for us with groanings too deep for words; and He who searches the hearts knows what the mind of the Spirit is, because He intercedes for the [fn]saints according to the will of God. Romans 8:26-27 (NASB)

Most of us will face very difficult circumstances in our lives. When we do, we will likely feel that our prayers just bounce off the ceiling. Our words will seem empty and useless. We can't seem to verbalize what is on our hearts. We feel like our words are ineffective and insufficient. So what do we do? We trust this promise. We go to God in prayer! Even when we don't have words to say, we offer our hearts to him, trusting that the Holy Spirit takes those thoughts, emotions, and inarticulate frustrations to God. The Spirit makes our hearts known to God, interceding for us according to God's will. Even when we don't have words, the Spirit makes our needs known. What a tremendous reassuring grace!

Prayer:
Abba Father, it is so comforting to know that my words, thoughts, and emotions are all presented to you through your Holy Spirit. Father, there are times when I feel inadequate and unworthy to approach you. Thank you for giving me the assurance that you will always hear me even when I can’t find the words to say. In Jesus’ name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Charm is deceitful and beauty is vain, But a woman who [fn]fears the LORD, she shall be praised. Proverbs 31:30 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 19, 2013

Devotional:*
that He would grant you, according to the riches of His glory, to be strengthened with power through His Spirit in the inner man, so that Christ may dwell in your hearts through faith; and that you, being rooted and grounded in love, Ephesians 3:16-17 (NASB)

What's the greatest thing we can do to bless those we love in Christ Jesus? What is the most helpful thing we can do when a brother or sister in Christ, or even a whole congregation of God's people is facing a major challenge from the Evil One? What is one of the greatest gifts we can give to our children or our parents as they seek to live for Jesus today? The apostle Paul just showed us. We can ask God to strengthen his people with the presence and power of the Holy Spirit in their inner being. Then we can let them know that we have prayed this for them, and that we will continue to pray it until their storm is past.

Prayer:
Gracious God and Almighty Father, please bless... (mention several people specifically by name as you pray) with your power and presence through the Holy Spirit. I will continue to do all I can to encourage and strengthen them, but I believe that they need your Spirit's power far more than anything I could do for them. Thank you for hearing my prayer in Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The wise in heart will be called understanding, And sweetness of [fn]speech increases [fn]persuasiveness. Proverbs 16:21 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 21, 2013

Devotional:*
so that Christ may dwell in your hearts through faith; and that you, being rooted and grounded in love, may be able to comprehend with all the [fn]saints what is the breadth and length and height and depth, and to know the love of Christ which surpasses knowledge, that you may be filled up to all the fullness of God. Ephesians 3:17-19 (NASB)

Paul wants us to be solidly connected to each other in love. More than being able to understand all the unfathomable mysteries of the universe or the deep teachings of Scripture, knowing and sharing the love of Christ enables us to bring God's full blessing to others. While knowledge can be good, love is greater still. While power can be helpful, love is more helpful still. While experience can teach us many things, love teaches us to use what we know to bless. Let's be a people whose lives are lived in the environment of love. (cf. 1 Cor. 13)


Prayer:
Father, pour your love into my heart through the Holy Spirit and pour it out into the lives of those around me through me. Make me an instrument of your grace so that your love will be felt in clear and unmistakable ways by those whom my life impacts. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The soul of the sluggard craves and gets nothing, But the soul of the diligent is made fat. Proverbs 13:4 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 22, 2013

Devotional:*
Now to Him who is able to do far more abundantly beyond all that we ask or think, according to the power that works within us, to Him be the glory in the church and in Christ Jesus to all generations [fn]forever and ever. Amen. Ephesians 3:20-21 (NASB)

What is your biggest dream? God longs to do more than that through you! The real question is whether or not you will believe it, receive it, share it and then give him the glory for it!

Prayer:
God, you are glorious, generous, and gracious. You have blessed me physically and spiritually with so many wonderful touches of your grace. I praise you for your faithfulness. I thank you for your grace. I exalt your name above every other name and hold it as a personal treasure. Please be glorified in me -- my speech, may actions, my influence, my life. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
My son, observe the commandment of your father And do not forsake the [fn]teaching of your mother; Proverbs 6:20 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 23, 2013

Devotional:*
but God has chosen the foolish things of the world to shame the wise, and God has chosen the weak things of the world to shame the things which are strong, 1 Corinthians 1:27 (NASB)

The Cross is such an offensive symbol when viewed in its most basic and raw form. For God to become human flesh and live among us is unbelievable enough. For God to be subject to the vagaries and rigors of mortality and human needs is unthinkable. For God to endure the indignities and inhumanities of the Cross is preposterous. But, that is the Gospel. What appears to be foolish, weak, and offensive has the power to re-make us and inspire us to unparalleled faith. When we come to the Cross and Resurrection of Jesus, we come to the impossible which was accomplished by God's grace for us and in us. Only God would bring us salvation in such a way.

Prayer:
Holy and gracious Father, I know that the Cross may be silly to some people. I know that many people who wear the Cross as a symbol don't honor it. But Father, I confess that Jesus' willingness to go to the Cross for me is powerfully convicting and amazingly reassuring. Thank you for this gift of love and sacrifice of grace. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The wise in heart will be called understanding, And sweetness of [fn]speech increases [fn]persuasiveness. Proverbs 16:21 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 24, 2013

Devotional:*
But [fn]by His doing you are in Christ Jesus, who became to us wisdom from God, [fn]and righteousness and sanctification, and redemption, 1 Corinthians 1:30 (NASB)

God's grace has brought us into a saving relationship with Jesus as our Lord and Savior. As believers, we recognize that Jesus' sacrifice on the Cross was much more than a terrible miscarriage of justice and the murder of a good and decent man. Jesus is God's wisdom, a wisdom to convince us of his love. Jesus is our righteousness; taking our sins upon himself he made us righteous. Jesus is our ongoing holiness. His blood cleanses us at the beginning and continues to do so today. Jesus is our holiness; his death means our righteousness. Jesus is our ransom payment, redeeming us from sin and death. Jesus is our everything!

Prayer:
Almighty and Abba God, thank you for your holiness and righteousness. Thank you for your gracious forgiveness. Mold in me a heart like your Son's heart. Make from me a more usable vessel for your Kingdom work. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The fear of the LORD is the beginning of knowledge; Fools despise wisdom and instruction. Proverbs 1:7 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 25, 2013

Devotional:*
The things you have learned and received and heard and seen in me, practice these things, and the God of peace will be with you. Philippians 4:9 (NASB)

As we seek to pass on the faith to our children, our friends, our younger spiritual "children" in the faith, we must remember Paul's example. He taught the truth; passed on the truth that had been revealed and passed on to him; he displayed that truth in his life; Paul then called on the people he was mentoring to put this truth into practice in their daily lives. This would enable them to fully experience the presence of God in their lives and find the peace that God so longs to give them.


Prayer:
Father, help me be a better teacher in word and deed as I seek to influence those around me, those who need my help in their Christian walk, and those in my family seeking to grow in your grace. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Do not say, “I will repay evil”; Wait for the LORD, and He will save you. Proverbs 20:22 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 26, 2013

Devotional:*
Rejoice in the Lord always; again I will say, rejoice! Philippians 4:4 (NASB)

Sometimes the squabbles of church can be discouraging and cause us to lose sight of the incredible blessings we have in God's family. We have many reasons to rejoice in the Lord. Let's not lose sight of those, especially when those around us get caught up in pettiness and rivalry. Let's remember our hope is in the crucified Nazarene, who is also our resurrected Lord and ever-present Savior.

Prayer:
Father, thank you for the joy I have in knowing Jesus. I rejoice in the salvation you have brought me through his death and resurrection. With joy I anticipate the day of great celebration when he returns to share your glory with me and all those who long for his coming. Even in my darkest moments of despair, I thank you for the flame of hope and the assurance of victory that sustains my deep and abiding joy of being your child. In the name of my Savior, the Lord Jesus, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For the upright will [fn]live in the land And the blameless will remain in it; But the wicked will be cut off from the land And the treacherous will be uprooted from it. Proverbs 2:21-22 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 28, 2013

Devotional:*
Let your gentle spirit be known to all men. The Lord is [fn]near. Philippians 4:5 (NASB)

Extravagant over-reaction! That's what we're programmed to seek and to display in our modern world of sound bytes and over-hyped personality. But gentleness, that moderating grace in the midst of chaos and conflict, is so vital to bring the peace of God to conflict-laden churches, families, and relationships. How can we be gentle, how can we restrain from over-reacting to the wounds, offenses, and slights that come our way? The Lord is near! He is our vindication. He is our example. He is our comfort. He is our hope. He is our strength. He is near. We are not alone and our destiny, reputation, and value are not up to us to establish or to defend.

Prayer:
O LORD, my Father God, please be ever near me as I seek to be your person of character in the middle of the chaos and conflict around me. I ask that your presence be made known and that my character reflect that presence in all that I do and say today, each day that follows. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
There is gold, and an abundance of [fn]jewels; But the lips of knowledge are a more precious thing. Proverbs 20:15 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 29, 2013

Devotional:*
Be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known to God. Philippians 4:6 (NASB)

Anxiety is worry over things which we cannot control and which we do not remove from our thoughts. Anxiety dominates and controls a passive mind and a troubled heart, filling both with doubt, fear, and dread. But, anxiety cannot be removed; it must be replaced. We remove our anxiety by giving our concerns an dworries to the Lord, trusting him to care for us. Then, as we give him thanks for what he has done and what he is doing in our lives, we replace those concerns and worries with a genuine sense of his presence. As a result, our confidence in his future for us can return.

Prayer:
Father, I know you love me. You have done so much to bless and save me. I deliberately place the worries and concerns of my heart in your hands... (specifically mention the things that burden your heart today) Father, I also want to thank you for the many ways you have blessed me over my life... (specifically mention blessings you have received from God) Now, dear Father, please fill my heart with your Spirit and my mind with the sense of your presence and peace. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Do not be wise in your own eyes; Fear the LORD and turn away from evil. Proverbs 3:7 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 30, 2013

Devotional:*
Be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known to God. And the peace of God, which surpasses all [fn]comprehension, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus. Philippians 4:6-7 (NASB)

What guards your heart? What protects your mind? Did you know that the peace of God can stand guard over our hearts and minds? That's the apostle Paul's promise to us in this passage. If we will present our requests to God, with thanksgiving, then God's peace that is greater than any explanation and that transcends our ability to comprehend it, will stand sentry over our hearts and minds. You want an example of how this is true? Look at the book of Job. All that befalls him. All that wounds him. Yet still he doesn't become hard of heart or go insane. What is the key to his survival? His ongoing conversation with the LORD. He will not relinquish that relationship no matter how badly he hurts, how much he is confused, nor how badly he is ridiculed.

Prayer:
Father, I need your peace. There are wounds that pierce my heart, but I don't want it to become hardened and callused. There are times my mind is so confused that I fear I may lose my rationality. Dear Father, I trust that as I cling to Jesus, and as I speak openly with you about my life and your grace, that you will bless me with your peace and will protect my heart and my mind from destruction. Thank you, dear Father, for the reminder that even as I struggle with my troubles, I also need to give you thanks for all the good things that you have blessed me with in my life and my walk with you! In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A righteous man who walks in his integrity— How blessed are his sons after him. Proverbs 20:7 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 31, 2013

Devotional:*
Now I make known to you, brethren, the gospel which I preached to you, which also you received, in which also you stand, 1 Corinthians 15:1 (NASB)

Our hope, our salvation, and our foundation for faith is the Gospel of Jesus Christ. This Gospel is the same as that Gospel first preached by the apostles and passed on to the believers in the early church. With so many confusing and conflicting ideas present in the world, we need to go back and be reminded of our simple faith in Jesus and his death, burial and resurrection. We need to unclutter our hearts from all the ideas and issues that so often divide our churches and rip apart our fellowships and hear the words of the old hymn, "Simply to Thy Cross I cling." Today, let's be reminded of that simple Gospel of Jesus and build our life there.

Prayer:
Almighty and Precious Father, I love you. I cannot begin to thank you enough for your love and grace, displayed so powerfully to me in Jesus. I know the basis for my hope and the foundation on which I build my life is the Gospel of your dear Son. Thank you for giving me something so simple, steadfast, and sure. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
My son, do not reject the [fn]discipline of the LORD Or loathe His reproof, For whom the LORD loves He reproves, Even as a father corrects the son in whom he delights. Proverbs 3:11-12 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 1, 2013

Devotional:*
by which also you are saved, if you hold fast fnthe word which I preached to you, unless you believed in vain. 1 Corinthians 15:2 (NASB)

What saves us? What God did for us in Jesus! Let's make a commitment to let nothing make us relinquish our trust and dependency upon that hope, that Gospel by which we are saved. There is no other name, no other Gospel, no other message that can give us salvation (see Acts 4:12; Gal. 1:3-9; Col. 2:6-16). We don't need to add anything else to it. We must never let anyone take anything away from it. Let's hold firmly to this faith, this trust, in God's grace given to us in Jesus!

Prayer:
Father, I trust in no other God but you. I trust in no other Gospel but the story of your love and grace in Jesus. As the old hymn so beautifully puts it, I ask dear Father that I may "never, ever, outlive my love for Thee." In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Wine is a mocker, strong drink a brawler, And whoever [fn]is intoxicated by it is not wise. Proverbs 20:1 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 2, 2013

Devotional:*
For I delivered to you[fn]as of first importance what I also received, that Christ died for our sins according to the Scriptures, and that He was buried, and that He was raised on the third day according to the Scriptures, and that He appeared to Cephas, then to the twelve. 1 Corinthians 15:3-5 (NASB)

Some things are "first importance" things. They lie at the heart of the matter and are central to the issue at hand. For us as Christians, we don't have to doubt what those "first importance" things are. The Gospel of our salvation is built on one simple foundation: Jesus died, Jesus was buried, Jesus rose from the grave, and Jesus appeared to his disciples who were never the same after witnessing their resurrected Savior. Let's not let anyone distract us from these core truths or crowd out their simplicity with other matters they may claim to be essential. Our salvation is rooted in our faith and our participation in this simple, yet powerful Gospel.

Prayer:
Dear God, I confess my faith in your work for me in Jesus. I believe that your Son and my Savior, Jesus, was crucified by wicked men just as you had said long ago in your Word. I believe his dead and lifeless body was placed in the tomb. I believe that on the third day, you brought him back to life, just as you promised. I believe that those most destroyed by his death, those who knew him best, saw him alive again. I believe their lives were never the same. I believe, dear Father, that as I have confessed my faith in Jesus and shared with him in his death, burial, and resurrection through baptism, that my life is caught up with him in your salvation and victory over death. I praise you for this grace. I thank you for this assurance. I look forward to sharing in your glory when he returns for me. Thank you for my salvation, in Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Go to the ant, O sluggard, Observe her ways and be wise, Proverbs 6:6 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 4, 2013

Devotional:*
If we have hoped in Christ in this life only, we are of all men most to be pitied. 1 Corinthians 15:19 (NASB)

Wow, what a powerful and sobering thought. Our faith in Jesus' resurrection, and our faith in being joined to him, is so crucial that all else pales in comparison. Our hope in Christ is not just for here and now, but it is also a hope that transcends life and bursts the shackles of death. If it doesn't offer us this hope, then it is no hope at all; it is not really good news. We are deluded and to be pitied. But then, I do believe! That, my friend, changes everything!

Prayer:
Father God, the Alpha and the Omega, the Beginning and the End, I believe that your victory over death in Jesus' resurrection also means my victory over death! I trust that Jesus will raise me up from the dead to share life eternal with you. I cannot tell you how much I look forward to being with you face to face and sharing in your glory and praising your name forever. In Jesus' name I praise and thank you. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Many plans are in a man’s heart, But the counsel of the LORD will stand. Proverbs 19:21 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 5, 2013

Devotional:*
I know how to get along with humble means, and I also know how to live in prosperity; in any and every circumstance I have learned the secret of being filled and going hungry, both of having abundance and suffering need. Philippians 4:12-13 (NASB)

Life is full of ups and downs. So much of what we hold dear can be touched by death, disaster, and decay. What do we have that is certain? To whom can we turn for assurance? Where do we find the power to live victoriously in good times and bad? In the Lord who gives us strength!

Prayer:
O LORD God, Father of all creation, I confess that my life and the circumstances in which I try to live it are beyond my ability to control. I thank you for being present to comfort, protect, guide, and empower me to face each situation with confidence and assurance. Because you are with me, O loving Shepherd, I know I will have all I need to live victoriously for you until the day I go to share with you in your glory. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“For he who finds me finds life And obtains favor from the LORD. “But he who [fn]sins against me injures himself; All those who hate me love death.” Proverbs 8:35-36 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

N*ovember 6, 2013

Devotional:*
And my God will supply [fn]all your needs according to His riches in glory in Christ Jesus. Philippians 4:19 (NASB)

Throughout Scripture, God reminds us that if our trust is in him and if we share his blessings with others, he will make sure we have all that we need. How can we be sure? Look at Jesus!

Prayer:
Dear Father, please forgive me for trying to find my security and hope in things other than you. I know that there is no other source of hope, freedom, and security than you. Help me tear down every idol that I may have erected that dilutes or distorts my trust in you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Death and life are in the [fn]power of the tongue, And those who love it will eat its fruit. Proverbs 18:21 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 7, 2013

Devotional:*
[fn]Ill-gotten gains do not profit, But righteousness delivers from death. Proverbs 10:2 (NASB)

Wealth, especially wealth gotten through greedy and wicked means, proves to be of no lasting value. This rancid wealth rots the heart of the one who gets it and it cannot save us from our ultimate demise. Righteousness, however, is a far more precious treasure. This righteousness of the Eternal God, this gift given to us by grace through faith, is greater than the limits of our mortality and powerful enough to buy our soul from death.

Prayer:
Holy and Righteous God, please make me righteous in your sight. I want my greatest legacy to be my righteous character, not my status, achievement, or wealth. I know my accomplishments will be forgotten after my earthly life is over, but I am fully convinced that the righteousness that you work in me will be a blessing and an influence for generations after I am gone and will be my accompanying treasure when I share with you in your glory. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The fear of the LORD is the beginning of wisdom, And the knowledge of the Holy One is understanding. Proverbs 9:10 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 8, 2013

Devotional:*
But now Christ has been raised from the dead, the first fruits of those who are asleep. 1 Corinthians 15:20 (NASB)

"Why do you seek the living among the dead?" These words of the angel to the women who came to Jesus' tomb are also God's words to us. Jesus is risen! Not only that, he is the firstfruits from the dead. He is the guarantee that God's harvest will happen; he is our assurance that we, too, will be raised. Death no longer has a hold on us! We are God's eternal children and death cannot separate us from his presence or his love!

Prayer:
Father God, I praise you for your redeeming grace. I rejoice in your conquest over Satan and over his power to wound and destroy through death. I thank you for your power over the grave. Thank you for raising Jesus from the dead and giving me the assurance of life forever with you. Please bless me, dear Father, with a life that reflects the power that you have now working in me. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The eyes of the LORD are in every place, Watching the evil and the good. Proverbs 15:3 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 9, 2013

Devotional:*
then comes the end, when He hands over the kingdom to the God and Father, when He has abolished all rule and all authority and power. 1 Corinthians 15:24 (NASB)

Closing time! That's when everything is counted, the doors are locked, and the final tally is made. Jesus is Lord of closing time. Even though he won the victory over death and sin while he was here, we're still waiting to get swept up into in his victory march. But, that day is coming. Every knee will bow! Every evil power will face destruction. The hearts that are yielded to God, however, will be placed into his loving and mighty hands forever. Our Lord reigns!

Prayer:
Almighty God, Father of grace and mercy, I appreciate your tenderness and patience with me. However, Father, I am also comforted to know your power and might. I am heartened to know that Jesus will assert his rule and destroy everything false, malicious, evil, and wicked. May that day come, soon! In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Laziness casts into a deep sleep, And an idle [fn]man will suffer hunger. Proverbs 19:15 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 11, 2013

Devotional:*
For He must reign until He has put all His enemies under His feet. The last enemy that will be abolished is death. 1 Corinthians 15:25-26 (NASB)

How many times have you stood over the grave of a recently departed friend or loved one? When was the last time you tasted grief and separation from someone you dearly loved? I don't know about you, but I am so thankful that the Bible identifies death as one of Jesus' enemies. I am thankful that he hates death, and the damage and separation it causes, even more than I do. I am filled with joy to know that death will be destroyed and immortality and life will be given to the children of God!

Prayer:
Holy Father, please triumph with life and mercy in the lives of those I know that are wrestling with emotional, spiritual, and physical death. Triumph in their lives through your power and your grace. I look forward to the day, dear Father, when death is no more. Lord Jesus, I not only pray this in your name, but I ask you to speed this day. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The LORD will not allow the [fn]righteous to hunger, But He will [fn]reject the craving of the wicked. Proverbs 10:3 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 12, 2013

Devotional:*
Behold, I tell you a mystery; we will not all sleep, but we will all be changed, in a moment, in the twinkling of an eye, at the last trumpet; for the trumpet will sound, and the dead will be raised [fn]imperishable, and we will be changed. For this [fn]perishable must put on [fn]the imperishable, and this mortal must put on immortality. 1 Corinthians 15:51-53 (NASB)

I'm going to be changed! You're going to be changed! We're not talking about a new wardrobe or haircut. We're not talking about a new car or a new place to live. We are talking major, heavy duty overhaul! We're going to be made immortal. We're going to become indestructible. We will no longer be perishable goods! We're bound for glory.

Prayer:
Inspire my faith, dear Lord, to trust your timing and to lean upon your grace. I believe that you not only know all the mysteries, but that you hold all triumphs in your hand. Please make me victorious, O LORD Almighty, through the mighty work of your Son. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Whoever loves [fn]discipline loves knowledge, But he who hates reproof is stupid. Proverbs 12:1 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 13, 2013

Devotional:*
But when this [fn]perishable will have put on [fn]the imperishable, and this mortal will have put on immortality, then will come about the saying that is written, “DEATH IS SWALLOWED UP in victory. 1 Corinthians 15:54 (NASB)

As Christians, even if our bodies die, we don't! Our physical death just means that we will be given immortal bodies. Christ will raise us up and clothe us with immortality. Death will not have a hold on us because we are God's children. Victory is ours. Death does not have the final word; Jesus does, and he says, "Rise!"

Prayer:
Father, I know that my physical earthly body is fragile. Dear Father, I know that no matter how good a shape I stay in or how careful I am about my health, I cannot stop the process of physical death in my body. But I am excited to know that even though my physical body will fail, you won't fail. Even though my human body is fragile, I know you are powerful and triumphant. Father, I do look forward to the day of victory when death is swallowed up by the glory and power of Jesus' return for me and transformation of me. Until that day, dear God, I serve you with joy as I look forward to seeing you face to face. In Jesus' mighty name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Better is a poor man who walks in his integrity Than he who is perverse in [fn]speech and is a fool. Proverbs 19:1 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 14, 2013

Devotional:*
“O DEATH, WHERE IS YOUR VICTORY? O DEATH, WHERE IS YOUR STING?” 1 Corinthians 15:55 (NASB)

Death has the power to end life. Death has the power to separate. Death has the power to discourage and defeat us. But, we know the truth; Jesus lives! Because he lives, we know we will live with him. We believe that his victory over death is our victory. So like Jesus, we mock death and its power to destroy us. Jesus has destroyed death and brought immortality to life... in us through the Gospel.

Prayer:
Father, I confess that the death of those I love still hurts me. I thank you that my separation from them will only be for a short time. I thank you, however, that death doesn't separate me for long from those I love and who love you. Thank you for giving me the victory in Jesus. Thank you Jesus for defeating death. In your precious and triumphant name, Jesus Christ the Lord, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Poor is he who works with a negligent hand, But the hand of the diligent makes rich. Proverbs 10:4 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 15, 2013

Devotional:*
but thanks be to God, who gives us the victory through our Lord Jesus Christ. 1 Corinthians 15:57 (NASB)

Life is ours! Death no longer holds us captive! Victory has been given to us! Jesus is Lord. What else needs to be said? "Praise God!"

Prayer:
Thank you, Father, for sending Jesus. Thank you, Almighty God, for raising him from the dead. Thank you for the assurance that his life is alive in me as I serve in you. In Jesus' name I praise you. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A man will be praised according to his insight, But one of perverse [fn]mind will be despised. Proverbs 12:8 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 16, 2013

Devotional:*
Therefore, my beloved brethren, be steadfast, immovable, always abounding in the work of the Lord, knowing that your toil is not in vain in the Lord. 1 Corinthians 15:58 (NASB)

The Stock Market can be fickle. Friends can disappoint you . Nothing is truly sure except one thing, or better yet, our very special Someone! If we build our lives on his work and his plan, we can hang in, persevere, and even triumph.

Prayer:
Give me courage and strength, O God, to not budge from my hope and confidence in your Son to bring me to your Home. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Hear, my son, your father’s instruction And do not forsake your mother’s teaching; Proverbs 1 8:8 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 18, 2013

Devotional:*
The grace of the Lord Jesus Christ be with your spirit. Philippians 4:23 (NASB)

Some prayers are so simple and so precious. To pray grace "on" someone is a great blessing. To pray that this grace be more than physical, external things, is greater still. So why not pray this prayer for those you love.

Prayer:
God, please pour out your grace on the following people that I deeply love and want to know your grace, mercy, and power. I pray for ______ in Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Hatred stirs up strife, But love covers all transgressions. Proverbs 10:12 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 19, 2013

Devotional:*
The lips of the righteous feed many, But fools die for lack of [fn]understanding. Proverbs 10:21 (NASB)

I have several friends who are very wise in the way they speak. When they do speak up, everyone listens attentively because their words are always wise, well-timed, and worthwhile. Their righteous lives and careful use of words blesses and nourishes all who listen. There are others, however, that are constantly talking about everything and spending little or no time practicing what they preach. Their words are discounted as nothing more than their own desire to hear their own opinions about matters on which they know nothing.

Prayer:
Holy and wise God, please give me wisdom and self-control to keep my mouth shut unless what I say can benefit those to whom I'm speaking. Help my words be helpful and true. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A hot-tempered man stirs up strife, But the slow to anger calms a dispute. Proverbs 15:18 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 20, 2013

Devotional:*
A Song of Ascents. I will lift up my eyes to the mountains; From where shall my help come? My help comes from the LORD, Who made heaven and earth. Psalms 121:1-2 (NASB)

Since God could speak into existence the universe, and since God knows our names and the number of the hairs on our head... surely we know that we can go to him for our help. Let's lift up our eyes and our hearts to El Shaddai, Lord God of the Mountains and know the Almighty sees our needs, hearts our requests, and cares about our hearts.

Prayer:
Holy and All-powerful Abba Father, I do look to you for help. You are the one true source of redemption, power, comfort, encouragement, hope, and excellence in my life. Please give me the wisdom to know your will and choose your will for my life. Thank you for being faithful through the ages to your people and throughout my life to me. In Jesus' name. Amen.



*Wisdom:*
The name of the LORD is a strong tower; The righteous runs into it and is [fn]safe. Proverbs 18:10 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 21, 2013

Devotional:*
He will not allow your foot to slip; He who keeps you will not slumber. Psalms 121:3 (NASB)

I still remember when my children were little. I would sneak in and watch them sleep. Sometimes it was to check on them when they were sick. Sometimes it was to just sit and pray for them, joining the Lord as he watched over them while they slept. Sometimes it was to bathe myself in the grace and wonder of God's love for giving me such blessings. Even now that they are much older, I still love to look in on them and pray, marveling at the wonder of these precious gifts from the Father. To know that my Abba Father looks at me in the same way, but with even greater delight and joy, fills me with unspeakable wonder.

*Prayer:*
Now I lay me down to sleep, and pray that you, O LORD, will keep me safely in your loving care, by always knowing you are there. Thank you for your grace and love, and for Jesus now above, to share with you my every care, who lets me know you're always there. In Jesus name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
On the lips of the discerning, wisdom is found, But a rod is for the back of him who lacks [fn]understanding. Proverbs 10:13 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 22, 2013

Devotional:*
The LORD will [fn]guard your going out and your coming in From this time forth and forever. Psalms 121:8 (NASB)

Does it matter to anyone that I'm here? Does anyone notice when I'm gone? Does anybody care if I make it home or never leave the house? The answers? "Yes! Yes!! Yes!!!" The LORD, the Savior of Israel and the Father of Jesus knows all about us and our comings and goings. He will watch over us, now and forevermore.

Prayer:
Father, thank you that when I rise up you are not only there, you are watching over me. Almighty God, thank you that when I return home at the end of my day, you are there, escorting me home and welcoming me. I thank you most of all, dear Father, that when I leave this life and go to the next, you are there to escort me out of this life and welcome me home to life with you, forever! In Jesus' name I praise you. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He who restrains his words [fn]has knowledge, And he who has a cool spirit is a man of understanding. Proverbs 17:27 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 23, 2013

Devotional:*
Will You not Yourself [fn]revive us again, That Your people may rejoice in You? Psalms 85:6 (NASB)

God loves his children even when they are rebellious. However, God showed Israel that their rebellion would drive his presence and blessing from them. But with their genuine repentance, their confession of sin, God joyously returns to their lives to bring revival, renewal, and restoration.

Prayer:
Father and Almighty LORD, please forgive me for my sins. I confess them freely to you now... (be specific about sins you want to confess) Having you in my life, honoring your Kingdom with my behavior and honoring your love with my graciousness are very important to me. Please revive me again and empower me to love, good deeds, and holy living so that you will be praised. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He who trusts in his riches will fall, But the righteous will flourish like the green leaf. Proverbs 11:28 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 25, 2013

Devotional:*
Finally, brethren, whatever is true, whatever is honorable, whatever is right, whatever is pure, whatever is [fn]lovely, whatever is of good repute, if there is any excellence and if anything worthy of praise, [fn]dwell on these things. Philippians 4:8 (NASB)

Let's get our minds out of the gutter, and our hearts set on God's glory.

Prayer:
Righteous and Holy God, you are marvelous and glorious, perfect in every way and beyond my comprehension. Please awaken the character of your holiness within me by your Holy Spirit. Please help me see and focus upon the good and glorious things you place in my path today. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The beginning of strife is like letting out water, So abandon the quarrel before it breaks out. Proverbs 17:14 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 26, 2013

Devotional:*
Now to our God and Father be the glory [fn]forever and ever. Amen. Philippians 4:20 (NASB)

What will we share in eternally with God? His glory! What led Israel through the wilderness and shown upon the face of Moses? His glory. What is too wonderful and marvelous for us as humans to behold? His glory. So what should we do when we are seeking to honor God? Give him the glory that is due him. Praise him in glorious songs. Bring honor to Yahweh's holy name!

Prayer:
Wonderful and glorious God, you are majestic in holiness, patient with my imperfections, tender with my brokenness, and emphatic about my participation in your family. Please bless me to worthily bring praise to your throne of grace. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
When there are many words, transgression is unavoidable, But he who restrains his lips is wise. Proverbs 10:19 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 27, 2013

Devotional:*
but [fn]sanctify Christ as Lord in your hearts, always beingready to make a [fn]defense to everyone who asks you to give an account for the hope that is in you, yet with gentleness and [fn]reverence; 1 Peter 3:15 (NASB)

How do we effectively share our faith, especially in situations hostile to faith? First, we consciously submit our hearts to Christ as Lord. Second, we prepare a presentation of faith that focuses on the hope we have in Jesus. Finally, when we share our reason for hope, we do it with respect, gently sharing our faith with others. Of course we would never have an opportunity to share our faith if we don't live a life of faith that makes an impact on those around us.

Prayer:
Holy God and loving Father, please use my influence and the quality of my life to bring others to Jesus. Please give me wisdom as I seek to bring the following friends to Christ... May my words and actions lead them closer to you and show them my respect and love. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Everyone who is proud in heart is an abomination to the LORD; Assuredly, he will not be unpunished. Proverbs 16:5 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 28, 2013

Devotional:*
Hatred stirs up strife, But love covers all transgressions. Proverbs 10:12 (NASB)

Our worst tendencies want to repay evil with evil, spite for spite, pettiness with pettiness, and hatred with hatred. God has always wanted his people to be the redemptive influence in their world, society, and relationships. Paul reminded the Christians in Rome to "not repay evil with evil."(Rom. 12:17) Here, God's wise man teaches us a similar truth. Love removes the teeth out of difficult situations, while hatred only turns up the flames of bitterness and hate. We're called to be a different kind of people that leave the world a different place. It isn't always easy, but it is always powerful.

Prayer:
Father, I confess that when I'm wronged it makes me angry and I'm tempted to strike back in kind. Please, remove the baser side of my character through the cleansing and redeeming influence of your Holy Spirit and the love your Spirit inspires. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
As a ring of gold in a swine’s snout So is a beautiful woman who lacks [fn]discretion. Proverbs 11:22 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 29, 2013

Devotional:*
These all with one mind were continually devoting themselves to prayer, along with the women, and Mary the mother of Jesus, and with His brothers. Acts 1:14 (NASB)

Jesus' resurrection changed everything! The women who were so faithful to him through the crucifixion and resurrection are there, obediently praying in expectation. As we might expect, Jesus' mother is there praying as well. But look carefully and you will see Jesus' brothers, once doubting and ridiculing him, now praying in expectation of their risen brother's release of power through the outpouring of the Holy Spirit. Yes, they are waiting, but not idly waiting. Yes, they are praying, but they are also expecting the great work of the risen Jesus which will be done through them! God does amazing things when people who love the risen Jesus pray with expectation. So what are you waiting for? Get with a group of those who love Jesus, and pray with expectation for God's work to be done through you.

Prayer:
Almighty and All-powerful God, please bless my efforts as I seek to encourage others to join me in fervent prayer. I pray that you will bring revival among those who call on your name and a stirring among those who are hungry, but don't yet recognize their hunger is for Jesus. Please bring revival to your people and an outpouring of grace to those who need to know Jesus as their Savior. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The refining pot is for silver and the furnace for gold, But the LORD tests hearts. Proverbs 17:3 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 30, 2013

Devotional:*
But if any of you lacks wisdom, let him ask of God, who gives to all generously and [fn]without reproach, and it will be given to him. James 1:5 (NASB)

So often we act out of ignorance and face grave consequences for our actions. God longs to grant us spiritual wisdom, that not only helps us make wise choices, but also gives us the ability to act and react with grace and wisdom. Before we face each day, before we face challenging situations, before we make challenging decisions, let's seek God's face and ask for his gift of wisdom.

Prayer:
Holy Father, I need your wisdom to help me make the right decisions in the challenges and situations that will confront me today. Please pour your wisdom into my heart and head so that my actions, words, and choices will not only be pleasing to you, but a blessing to those around me. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The fear of the LORD prolongs [fn]life, But the years of the wicked will be shortened. Proverbs 110:27 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 2, 2013

Devotional:*
Search me, O God, and know my heart; Try me and know my anxious thoughts; And see if there be any [fn]hurtful way in me, And lead me in the everlasting way. Psalms 139:23-24 (NASB)

Most of us don't like being scrutinized and tested. But God knows us through and through. He has been with us from our conception and will work with us through the grave and beyond. So let's invite him into our interior world to search us, test us, and even scrutinize our anxious thoughts. He is not there to condemn or punish, but to cleanse and redeem so that we can be led to his eternal grace.

Prayer:
Search me, O God. I know that my heart is not always pure and my ways are far from perfect. Search me, O God, for I need your purifying presence. Search me, O God, for I want you to set the course and the destination of my life. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The [fn]fear of the LORD is the instruction for wisdom, And before honor comes humility. Proverbs 15:33 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 3, 2013

Devotional:*
Do not be wise in your own eyes; Fear the LORD and turn away from evil. Proverbs 3:7 (NASB)

Let's keep this simple. First, we need to admit that with the complexities and perplexities of life, even the smartest of us is not all that brilliant. Second, the LORD our God is awesome in holiness, majesty, power, wisdom, and grace; he is far beyond us and all we can truly grasp of him is the smallest of glimpses of glory. Finally, let's stay away from anything that smacks of evil knowing that evil infects and confuses us, as well as separates us from God.

Prayer:
All wise and gracious Heavenly Father, your wisdom is matchless, your grace unfathomable, your holiness incomparable, and your love beyond comprehension. Thank you for all of your many blessings and gifts, but most of all I thank you for your gift of accessibility to those of us who have no right in your presence but who are invited here by your loving mercy. Please strengthen my will to withstand temptation and deepen my wisdom to see evil for what it is. Please empower me in my desire to stay far away from evil and its influence. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A false balance is an abomination to the LORD, But a just weight is His delight. Proverbs 11:1 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 4, 2013

Devotional:*
Who among you is wise and understanding? Let him show by his good behavior his deeds in the gentleness of wisdom. James 3:13 (NASB)

Wisdom isn't shown by our "book learning," smart comments, or arrogance. No, true wisdom is shown by the godly character of our life lived with humility and kind deeds.

Prayer:
O Father, make me wise like Jesus. Please give me the ability to more fully know your will and more faithfully live it with kindness and humility. May the words of my mouth and the actions of my life please you and bring your grace to others. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Better is a dry morsel and quietness with it Than a house full of [fn]feasting with strife. Proverbs 17:1 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*Devotional*_:
but                     just as it is written, “THINGS WHICH EYE HAS NOT                     SEEN AND EAR HAS                     NOT HEARD, AND _which                   _HAVE                     NOT ENTERED THE HEART OF MAN, ALL THAT GOD HAS                     PREPARED FOR THOSE WHO                     LOVE HIM.” 1                     Corinthians 2:9                                (NASB)
Kids             look forward to Christmas, Disneyland, and summer vacation.             They             imagine how great those things could be. Christians look             forward to             heaven and dream of seeing the Lord face to face, of being             reunited             with those we love that have gone home to the Lord before             us, and of             sharing in the glory of Jesus and his angels. But we can't             even begin             to imagine the great things that God has prepared for us.             They are             far more glorious than anything we can dream or imagine. So             let's             anticipate being surprised and live with passion for the             cause of the             Kingdom knowing that any loss, any wound, any trouble, will             "not             be worth comparing to the glory to be revealed in us." (Rom.             8:18)  

Prayer:
              Thank               you, Father, for preparing a place of glory for me with               you in               heaven. I believe it is far greater than anything I could               ever               imagine. Thank you, Jesus, for going back to heaven to               prepare that               place for me. I look forward to the day I stand in your               presence and               praise you with the angels. In Jesus' name I praise and               thank you.               Amen.


_*Wisdom*_
A                     man will be satisfied with good by the fruit of his                   [fn]words,                     And the deeds of a man’s hands will return to him. Proverbs             12:14               (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*December 6, 2013
*_
_*
*_
_*Devotional:
 *_He                     is on                   the                     path of life who heeds instruction, But he who                     ignores reproof goes                     astray. Proverbs                     10:17                                (NASB)
Discipline             is not only important to us, but also to those who are             influenced by             our actions. So often we undervalue the impact of our             personal             decisions on others. But God has placed each of us in a             circle of             influence to be a blessing and a redemptive influence on             those around             us. To choose what is foolish, to ignore godly correction,             not only             jeopardizes our own future, but also the future of others.  


Prayer:
              Father,               humble and correct me gently. I know I am weak and not               where I want               to be spiritually. Mature me with your Spirit and correct               me with               your Word, your shepherds, and your discipline. Make my               influence a               blessing to those you have placed around me. In Jesus'               name I pray.               Amen.





_*Wisdom:*_
 The                     lot is cast into the lap, But its every decision is                     from the LORD.                   Proverbs             16:33               (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 7, 2013

Devotional:*
The Lord is not slow about His promise, as some count slowness, but is patient toward you, not wishing for any to perish but for all to come to repentance. 2 Peter 3:9 (NASB)

God wants all people brought to repentance so they can receive his grace and live with him in glory. If that is God's passion, how can we not make it our passion?

Prayer:
Father, I know that you hold the day of Jesus' return in your hands, and the reason he waits to return is known only to you. However, dear Father, I also know that you want all people to come to know Jesus as their Savior. Please use me to share the message of salvation and the gift of your grace with someone around me this week. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The [fn]fear of the LORD is a fountain of life, That one may avoid the snares of death. Proverbs 14:27 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 9, 2013

Devotional:*
“But I say to you who hear, love your enemies, do good to those who hate you, Luke 6:27 (NASB)

Jesus was the perfect example of this command in his life and death. Love has such redemptive, life-changing power. While not everyone responds, many do. While being kind in our deeds and loving in our hearts to our enemies is not easy, God's Spirit can fill us with Jesus' love and help us live powerful lives of grace even in the presence of those who hate us.

Prayer:
Dear God, I confess that I have trouble with a few people in my life. They seem determined to criticize, undermine, belittle, and defeat me. Please give me the character to resist their attacks and help me respond to their actions in a way that is redemptive and righteous. In the redeeming and mighty name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He who is slow to anger is better than the mighty, And he who rules his spirit, than he who captures a city. Proverbs 16:32 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 10, 2013

Devotional:*
“You are the salt of the earth; but if the salt has become tasteless, how [fn]can it be made salty again? It is no longer good for anything, except to be thrown out and trampled under foot by men. Matthew 5:13 (NASB)

Jesus never wanted us to give up our moral distinctiveness, our redemptive influence, nor our loving impact on those around us. The purpose of our presence in the world is to preserve our culture from further decay and season the bitter, dog-eat-dog world, with grace and mercy.

Prayer:
Dear holy and majestic LORD, please help me resist being conformed to my culture. Instead, dear Father, please use my distinctiveness as a Christian to bless others and to expand the influence and impact of your Kingdom. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:
*Adversity pursues sinners, But the righteous will be rewarded with prosperity. Proverbs 13:21 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 11,2013

Devotional:*
“You are the light of the world. A city set on a [fn]hill cannot be hidden; Matthew 5:14 (NASB)

Darkness dominates our world. Despite appearances, darkness controls so much of what is said and how it is viewed by the world. When someone lives for Christ, they will be noticed. Their allegiance to Jesus and his righteousness cannot be ignored. So what are we going to do with that light? Are others going to see and be drawn to our Father in Heaven who sent his Son as Savior? Or, are they going to reject the way of Christ because our walk is all talk and not much service? Let's let them see God's grace through our lives so they will come to know the Savior!

Prayer:
Holy and Righteous Father, thank you for your grace that saved me. Please help me reflect your character and grace in all that I do so that when folks notice me and know of my Christian commitment, they will glorify you because of the service they have seen. In Jesus name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Pleasant words are a honeycomb, Sweet to the soul and healing to the bones. Proverbs 16:24 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 12, 2013

Devotional:*
While they were ministering to the Lord and fasting, the Holy Spirit said, “Set apart for Me Barnabas and Saul for the work to which I have called them.” Acts 13:2 (NASB)

When people genuinely worship, when they fast seeking his will, God calls them to service and mission. Christian worship is not an end in itself, but a launching pad to Christian mission. Don't get so caught up in the worship experience that you leave it at the door when you walk away. Instead, understand that it is to inspire you to public worship and service in the world during your everyday life (cf. Rom. 12:1-2). As you worship with your brothers and sisters, also listen to the words of the songs, the message of the Scripture, and the conviction of the Holy Spirit on your heart. God may be calling you to a special mission in your world!

Prayer:
Father, please help me clearly discern your will and follow your leading while I am worshiping you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He who goes about as a talebearer reveals secrets, But he who is [fn]trustworthy conceals a matter. Proverbs 11:13 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 13, 2013

Devotional:*
Then, when they had fasted and prayed and laid their hands on them, they sent them away. Acts 13:3 (NASB)  While fasting is not widely practiced in many churches today, it was clearly something that was a part of the early church experience. Whether sponsored by our congregations or not, let's make sure that we prepare for major events with a time of prayer and fasting, asking for God's leading, power, and guidance as we embark on his work in the world.

Prayer:
O Lord, I know you love all people. Please bless those who are in cultures other than their own, seeking to lovingly share your Gospel with those who are lost. Bless their efforts with success, protect them from the evil one, and lead them in the direction they need to go. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The one who guards his mouth preserves his life; The one who opens wide his lips [fn]comes to ruin. Proverbs 13:3 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 14, 2013 

Devotional:*
My son, do not forget my [fn]teaching, But let your heart keep my commandments; For length of days and years of life And peace they will add to you. Proverbs 3:1-2 (NASB)  Those who are older are not as respected in Western cultures today as they once were and as "the elders" are respected in other cultures. The Bible repeatedly reminds us of our NEED to honor those who are godly and who have gone before us. Whether the father behind this passage is the physical father of the person receiving instruction or he was the teacher of this student seeking wisdom, either way the principle is the same. We have much to learn and much to gain from heeding the voice of those who have served God for many years and have proved themselves wise and faithful.

Prayer:
Loving God and Almighty Father, thank you for those wise people in my life that have shared your wisdom and their experience with me. Please help them know how much I appreciate their investment of love and guidance in me and please use me to do the same for those who come after me. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
It is better to be humble in spirit with the lowly Than to divide the spoil with the proud. Proverbs 16:19 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 16, 2013

Devotional:*
The way of the LORD is a stronghold to the upright, But ruin to the workers of iniquity. Proverbs 10:29 (NASB)

What is your source of security, hope, and protection? The way of the Lord is a refuge, a strength, a place of security! Let's make sure we live our lives there, knowing that God's commands and demands for righteousness are for our protection as well as his glory.

Prayer:
Please, dear LORD, help me more perfectly find your will and have the courage to build my life there. I don't want to follow false voices, nor do I want to be tempted away from your truth and righteousness. May your will not only be my delight, but also my refuge. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Even in laughter the heart may be in pain, And the end of joy may be grief. Proverbs 14:13 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 17, 2013

Devotional:*
And this I pray, that your love may abound still more and more in real knowledge and all discernment, Philippians 1:9 (NASB)

Paul is possibly facing death. Yet he knows that his life, his future, is securely in the Lord's hands. The Holy Spirit will help empower him to be what he needs to be in the face of persecution and hardship. The Spirit will also work for his deliverance; either he will be delivered from prison and death to serve others, or he will be delivered into the presence of the Lord he loves. Either way, he awaits and expects deliverance!

Prayer:
O LORD, God Almighty, please give me the courage to never waiver in my confidence in your deliverance. In addition, dear Father, I have several beloved friends who are fighting for their lives with physical problems. Please bless them with your deliverance, whether it is your healing that restores their health or your grace that insures their future is with you and your triumphant Son, Jesus, in whose name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The tongue of the wise makes knowledge [fn]acceptable, But the mouth of fools spouts folly. Proverbs 15:2 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 18, 2013

Devotional:*
Therefore humble yourselves under the mighty hand of God, that He may exalt you at the proper time, casting all your anxiety on Him, because He cares for you. 1 Peter 5:6-7 (NASB)

You've probably had a similar experience to this one. Someone asks you how you're doing. At first, they seem interested, but as you begin to share the burdens of your heart, you begin to realize that they aren't really listening and aren't really interested; they're just being polite. Most people have so many burdens they simply don't know what to do with more. Our Father in heaven, however, says "Cast all your anxieties on me. You can share all of them with me, because I genuinely care for you."

Prayer:
Father, I have been blessed in so many ways. Thank you so very much. I do have some really burdensome things, however, that trouble me. Please do with the following concerns what is best for each of the people involved and what brings you the most glory. (Please share your burdens and concerns with the Lord.) I thank you for listening to my words and my heart. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Better is a [fn]dish of [fn]vegetables where love is than a fattened ox served with hatred. Proverbs 15:17 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 19, 2013

Devotional:*
For to me, to live is Christ and to die is gain. Philippians 1:21 (NASB)

The ultimate question in each of our lives is simply this: do we have something to live for that is also worth dying for? Paul's answer is "Yes!" Christ is the answer, the reason, and the hope. Now if we can get our will and our heart to line up with our commitment, we can make that same statement, too!

Prayer:
O Lord, please forgive me for the things I have done or have said that have made the work of Christ in me more difficult to see. For as many years as you give me on this earth, I want my life to be a living testimony to Jesus and his powerful grace. I do look forward, dear Father, to the day that Christ comes in victory to bring me home to you. Until that day, please use me in your service. I am thankful that no matter what may lie ahead, I know that my future is tied to your Son and my Savior. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Though He scoffs at the scoffers, Yet He gives grace to the afflicted. Proverbs 3:34 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 20, 2013

Devotional:*
casting all your anxiety on Him, because He cares for you. 1 Peter 5:7 (NASB)

So often our worries are so heavy because we refuse to put them down. Let's cast our burdens on the Lord. Let's consciously put our future in his hands. Let's trust our worrisome fears to his care. We know he loves us and longs to sustain and comfort us because of what he has done to save us.

Prayer:
Holy God and loving Father, I consciously place my fears, worries, anxieties, and burdens in your hands. I know that I have so little power to change the outcome of these events and I trust that you will work what is pleasing to you, and best for me, out of these situations. Forgive me for my anxious thoughts and for letting my own worry become an idol that robs you of my full trust. Strengthen and empower me to trust you more by the power and presence of your Spirit. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
How blessed is the man who finds wisdom and the man who gains understanding. For her profit is better than the profit of silver And her gain better than fine gold. She is more precious than [fn]jewels; And nothing you desire compares with her. Proverbs 3:13-15 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 21, 2013

Devotional:*
For we are His workmanship, created in Christ Jesus for good works, which God prepared beforehand so that we would walk in them. Ephesians 2:10 (NASB)

We are not just saved by grace from death, we are saved by grace for God's glory. He has remade us. We are his craftsmanship, his artistry, and he longs to display his goodness and grace through our actions and words.

Prayer:
O LORD, Creator and Sustainer of all things, please do your creative work in me, making me into a useful tool for your service. Please use my influence, and your abilities fashioned in me, to bless my family, my friends, and those around me that need to more fully know your grace. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The wicked flee when no one is pursuing, but the righteous are [fn]bold as a lion. Proverbs 28:1 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*December 23, 2013
*_

_*Devotional:*_
Now                     to Him who is able to keep you from stumbling, and                     to make you stand                     in the presence of His glory blameless with great                     joy, to the only                     God our Savior, through Jesus Christ our Lord, _be                   _glory,                     majesty, dominion and authority, before all time and                     now and                   [fn]forever.                     Amen. Jude                     24-25                                (NASB)
Two             things I trust implicitly: 1) God's power and might, and 2)             my joy at             getting to share in his presence. My best efforts will             always fall             short, but God's grace is greater and more glorious than my             best             efforts! The faultlessness that I have when I stand before             him is             based on his grace and mercy. How can I not praise him from             a             thankful heart and anticipate seeing him face to face in             glory?
Prayer:
              Father,               you are gracious, you are glorious, and you alone are God!               I praise               you for what you have done in my life through your               transforming               Spirit. Please strengthen me and keep me in your care. I               am confident               about my salvation because of your greatness and grace.               Fulfill your               purposes in me and bring me to your throne of glory with               great joy.               In Jesus' name.               Amen.




_*Wisdom*__*:*_
The                     beginning of strife is _like                   _letting                     out water, So abandon the quarrel before it breaks                     out. Proverbs             17:14               (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 24, 2013

Devotional:*
But the angel said to them, “Do not be afraid; for behold, I bring you good news of great joy which will be for all the people; Luke 2:10 (NASB)

Don't be afraid! What can cast away all fear in the presence of God's glorious messengers? The joy of knowing that God has come to earth to bring an end to sin and Satan's curse and to bring salvation to all people! Fear must not master our hearts when we know that God has broken through every barrier to reach us with his overwhelming grace.

Prayer:
I praise you, Almighty God, for the gift of joy that chases away all fear. Fill my heart with that joy and fill my mind with wonder as I try to comprehend your love for me. Stir me to greater concern for those who have not heard, or who have not yet accepted, your offer of grace in your Son Jesus, in whose name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Do not boast about tomorrow, 
For you do not know what a day may bring forth. Proverbs 27:1 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 25, 2013

Devotional:
*for today in the city of David there has been born for you a Savior, who is [fn]Christ the Lord. Luke 2:11 (NASB)

Look at all this verse tells us. Jesus is a descendant of David, the eternal king of promise. He is Savior of all peoples. He is Christ, the Messiah, the promised hope of Israel. He is Lord, ruler of all creation and master of our lives. The real question is whether we have decided that Jesus means all those things to us today. If he is not your Savior today, why not let him be? And if he is, then with whom do you need to share his grace?

Prayer:
Father, I praise you for sending Jesus to me as my Lord and Savior. Help me as I seek to share your grace and his story with those I love. Please bless the following people with whom I want to share the story of Jesus... In the precious name of the Savior, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
My help comes from the LORD, Who made heaven and earth. He will not allow your foot to slip; He who keeps you will not slumber. Behold, He who keeps Israel Will neither slumber nor sleep. Psalm 121:2-4 (NASB)


----------



## avi1derful

Thanks Baddison for your consistency in keeping up with this thread. I hope you have a merry Christmas and a blessed new year!


----------



## baddison

*December 26, 2013

Devotional:*
But about midnight Paul and Silas were praying and singing hymns of praise to God, and the prisoners were listening to them; Acts 16:25 (NASB)

Falsely imprisoned, Paul and Silas had been beaten "with many blows," placed in prison, and locked down in stocks. Under such horrible circumstances, they managed to praise God in hymns and pray to their Father in Heaven. Under this kind of pressure, their faith caught the attention of the other prisoners who listened to them. We need to be reminded that over the years of Christian witness, some of the most effective times of evangelism happened because Christians remained faithful and joyous people despite persecution and harassment. Nothing should limit our prayer and praise. God will use them to reach the hearts of those in the most difficult of places!

Prayer:
Holy Father, in times of adverse reaction against me because of my faith, I pray that you will make me a loving, respected, and forceful witness for Jesus. I ask this not so that I can boast, but so that others can more fully know your grace and come to Jesus to be saved. In the name of my Savior, Jesus, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The highway of the upright is to depart from evil; He who watches his way preserves his [fn]life. Proverbs 16:17 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 27, 2013

Devotional:*
‘You will seek Me and find Me when you search for Me with all your heart. Jeremiah 29:13 (NASB)

God wants us to seek him. In fact, he made us to seek him! Unfortunately, however, we often seek God along with the other things that draw our eye for a moment or two. We must never let anything detract from God having first command of our heart. Only God is worthy of our full devotion.

Prayer:
Righteous God and Holy Father, please bless me with an undivided heart, one that seeks you as the first and ordering priority of my life. Forgive me, dear Lord, for letting other things distract my focus from you and interfere with my service to your Kingdom. Fill me with a holy passion for Kingdom matters above all other concerns and interests. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The wicked earns deceptive wages, But he who sows righteousness gets a true reward. Proverbs 11:18 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 28, 2013

Devotional:*
‘Call to Me and I will answer you, and I will tell you great and mighty things, which you do not know.’ Jeremiah 33:3 (NASB)

This was originally spoken to Jeremiah about the fate of Jerusalem. However, this promise is true in special ways for us as well. God wants us to call to him. God often waits for us to ask before he blesses us what he longs to give us. Yet we lack the ability to comprehend and receive all the great truth about God. He is simply too big and too glorious for us to fully apprehend him in his grace.

Prayer:
Father and Almighty God, you are breath-taking and beyond my ability to comprehend. Dear Father, please bewilder the world by coming on a day everyone least expects it. I do long to know you better, dear Father. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He who trusts in his own heart is a fool, But he who walks wisely will be delivered. Proverbs 28:26 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 30, 2013

Devotional:*
Do you not know? Have you not heard? The Everlasting God, the LORD, the Creator of the ends of the earth Does not become weary or tired. His understanding is inscrutable. He gives strength to the weary, And to him who lacks might He increases power. Isaiah 40:28-29 (NASB)

God is eternal. He has unlimited power. His supply of strength is limitless. He blesses and shares his grace without growing tired. Most importantly, he longs to share his power and grace with us daily.

Prayer:
Almighty and eternal God, loving and generous in your mercy, thank you for giving me strength in my weariness, guidance in my confusion, and hope in my despair. Please bless me with courage to follow your will and trust in your presence through the Holy Spirit. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A fool [fn]always loses his temper, But a wise man holds it back. Proverbs 29:11 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 31, 2013

Devotional:*
Open your mouth for the mute, For the [fn]rights of all the [fn]unfortunate. Proverbs 31:8 (NASB)

Christians in every era are called to defend the rights of the weak, speak up for the disenfranchised, and protect the life of those who are vulnerable. This comprehensive call is the great reminder that the blessings, rights, wealth, and power we may have is not ours alone; it is a gift from God to be used to bless those who have no power to speak, to defend, or to protect themselves.

Prayer:
Father, rouse in your people, rouse in me, a passion to stand up for those who are vulnerable to abuse, to abandonment, and to attack. Please use us, and especially Father, please use me, to be a redemptive force in the time and the circle of influence in which I live. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He who walks blamelessly will be delivered, But he who is [fn]crooked will fall all at once. Proverbs 28:18 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 1, 2014

Devotional:*
Therefore if anyone is in Christ, [fn]he is a new creature; the old things passed away; behold, new things have come. 2 Corinthians 5:17 (NASB)

We all like "do-overs" or second chances. God does much better than that! He allows us to become new again. Being the "God of new things" he can even make us new. Beyond forgiveness, beyond cleansing, he makes us holy through Jesus. Let's use the opportunity of a New Year as a springboard for living a life fresh and new and alive for God!

Prayer:
O LORD, thank you for a New Year and a fresh start. Please give me wisdom and strength to serve you with integrity and faithfulness in this coming year. I pray that your work be done in my life as I offer myself, my plans, and my future to you. I pray this through Jesus my intercessor and Lord. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. [fn]He was in the beginning with God. John 1:1-2 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 2, 2014

Devotional:*
If we live by the Spirit, let us also [fn]walk by the Spirit. Galatians 5:25 (NASB)

It is one thing to talk about being filled with the Spirit; it is quite another to live under the Spirit's control and direction in our life. Paul is reminding us that we must do more than talk the talk; we must walk the walk. The Holy Spirit must guide our decisions, determine our morality, and control our speech. His fruit -- love, joy, peace, patience, kindness, goodness, gentleness, faithfulness, and self-control -- must be in evidence. Paul says to Christians filled with the Spirit, "Live like it!"

Prayer:
Holy God, thank you for your gift of your Spirit, who is alive in me. May your Spirit guide my thoughts and mold me to be like Jesus in words and deeds. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“As for you, my son Solomon, know the God of your father, and serve Him with [fn]a whole heart and a willing [fn]mind; for the LORD searches all hearts, and understands every intent of the thoughts. If you seek Him, He will let you find Him; but if you forsake Him, He will reject you forever. 1 Chronicles 28:9 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 3, 2014

Devotional:*
“I have been crucified with Christ; and it is no longer I who live, but Christ lives in me; and [fn]the life which I now live in the flesh I live by faith in the Son of God, who loved me and gave Himself up for me. Galatians 2:20 (NASB)

Christianity is all about dying to ourselves. Some see this as hideous, onerous, and weak. "Why give up your desires, wants, and longings for something someone else mandates?" they wonder. "That sounds like slavery!" they charge. However, they fail to realize that surrendering our wills to Christ is like a bird surrendering to air currents or a fish to the water. When we surrender to the Lord, he gives us the power to be what we were made to be -- enabled to be useful in ways that are eternal, empowered to have life not limited by mortal boundaries, and blessed by communion with the Creator as our Father. What is lost in this surrender to Christ living in us? Only our selfishness and our self-damage caused by rebellion.

Prayer:
Holy Father, I thank you for your work in my life through Jesus. As you remake me to be more like your Son and my Savior, I trust that you will use me in ways far grander than I can imagine. Please take my heart and cleanse it thoroughly. Please take my life and use it mightily. Please expand my thoughts and help me dream more majestically. May all of this be empowered by your Son's life in me, and may all I do, dream, and desire be for your glory. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“Behold, how happy is the man whom God reproves, So do not despise the discipline of [fn]the Almighty. Job 5:17 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 4, 2014

Devotional:*
Though youths grow weary and tired, And vigorous young men stumble badly, Yet those who [fn]wait for the LORD Will gain new strength; They will [fn]mount up with [fn]wings like eagles, They will run and not get tired, They will walk and not become weary. Isaiah 40:30-31 (NASB)

What is your strength? Is it your youth? ...your conditioning? ...your wisdom? ...your friends? ...your experience? None of us can depend upon our human ability. Health, wisdom, and wealth are all vulnerable to the fragility of life and circumstance. Only the LORD can ensure that we can survive the unthinkable, thrive in the mundane, and soar in good times. Let's call upon, let's wait upon, let's depend upon the LORD!

Prayer:
O LORD, thank you for sustaining me through the hard times in my life. Thank you for helping me soar, doing things for you that I never dreamed I could accomplish. Father, thank you for blessing me during the everyday comings and goings of life. I depend upon you for help and strength. For every good thing in my life I praise you and thank you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The young lions do lack and suffer hunger; But they who seek the LORD shall not be in want of any good thing. Psalm 34:10 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 6, 2013

Devotional:*
What shall we say then? Are we to continue in sin so that grace may increase? Romans 6:1 (NASB)

Grace doesn't mean that we are sloppy with sin. We have died to sin when we surrendered our lives to the Lordship of Christ. We don't want sin, or its power, to have control over us. We don't want to take lightly the awful cost Jesus paid to cover our sin. The apostle Paul uses the strongest language possible ("By no means!" is way too tame a translation: "God forbid!" "Unthinkable!" "Abomination!" would all be much more accurate.) As those saved by grace, we realize that sin is more than spurning the will of God or breaking a divine command; sin is making light of Jesus' sacrifice for us, sin is rebelling against the Father who paid such a high price to adopt us into his family, and sin is breaking our Father's heart to chose our own self-destructive path.

Prayer:
Father, thank you for your incomparable generous grace lavished upon me through Jesus' death on the Cross and the salvation that I have received through him. Please make my own sin abhorrent to me. Give me a passion for holiness and a deeper appreciation of what it cost you to make me holy. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Hear, my son, your father’s instruction And do not forsake your mother’s teaching; Proverbs 1:8 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 7, 2013

Devotional:*
Bear one another’s burdens, and thereby fulfill the law of Christ. Galatians 6:2 (NASB)

This is just another way of saying, "Love your neighbor as yourself!" Jesus came to bear our burdens and carry away the stain and pain of our sin. (Read Isiah 53 for a powerful description of God's Suffering Servant, a passage quoted in the New Testament in reference to Jesus.) He now asks us to live redemptively, in practical ways, toward those around us. More than just praying, or asking what we can do to help, we are called to serve, minister, and assist others who are burdened.

Prayer:
Holy and merciful God, please give me eyes to see, a heart willing to serve, and hands ready to help the people in my path that need a burden lifted. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
‘You shall not take vengeance, nor bear any grudge against the sons of your people, but you shall love your neighbor as yourself; I am the LORD. Leviticus 19:18 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 8, 2013

Devotional:*
[fn]Commit your works to the LORD And your plans will be established. Proverbs 16:3 (NASB)

The real question behind this promise is very simple: How do I define success for my plans? The answer is very simple as well: bringing glory to God for his grace (see Eph. 1:6, 12, 14). Committing our works and plans to God means surrendering them to God's will (James 4:13-15), trusting that God will be glorified in them (Col. 3:17), and recognizing that it is not in our power to properly guide our own steps (Prov. 16:9). God longs to bless us and empower us -- not for our own selfish ambition (James 3:16), but for our eternal good (Rom. 8:28) and God's glory. Like Jesus, when we commit our plans and works to the Lord, we are saying, "Not my will, Father, but yours be done!"

Prayer:
Father, I want your will to be my plans. I want your glory to be my goal. I have things that I want to do. However, if these plans are not for your glory, if these plans are not a blessing to my family or those over whom I have influence, then please defeat me in those plans and please guide me into other areas of blessing. I want you to be glorified in what I do. I want to go where your grace leads. I commit my ways, my plans, and my works to you and to your glory. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“If your hand or your foot causes you to stumble, cut it off and throw it from you; it is better for you to enter life crippled or lame, than [fn]to have two hands or two feet and be cast into the eternal fire. Matthew 18:8 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 9, 2014

Devotional:*
Or do you not know that all of us who have been baptized into Christ Jesus have been baptized into His death? Therefore we have been buried with Him through baptism into death, so that as Christ was raised from the dead through the glory of the Father, so we too might walk in newness of life. Romans 6:3-4 (NASB)

Baptism is far more than getting wet or checking off another thing on our obedience to do list. You see, what saves is Jesus' death, burial, and resurrection (1 Cor. 15:1-5). God has given us the incredible grace (Rom. 6:1, 14, 15) of being able to share in Jesus' saving work through faith and experience it in baptism (Gal. 3:26-27). We die to the old way of life and bury it in the past. It no longer holds us. This death is the death that matters most. Raised to a new life, our life is now joined to Christ and his future becomes our own (cf. Col. 3:1-4). The life we now live is to glorify God and to live with him forever. That means the Gospel is not just something preached; it is something we experience by grace.

Prayer:
Thank you Father, for raising me from death to your new life for me in Jesus. Thank you for your grace in sending Jesus. Thank for your grace in making Jesus' death, burial, and resurrection something I have experienced. May my life reflect your powerful grace given to me. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“Blessed are you, O Israel; Who is like you, a people saved by the LORD, Who is the shield of your help And the sword of your majesty! So your enemies will cringe before you, And you will tread upon their high places.” Deuteronomy 33:29 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 10, 2014

Devotional:*
Who satisfies your [fn]years with good things, So that your youth is renewed like the eagle. Psalm 103:5 (NASB)

God is a God of renewal and blessing. His desire to renew and bless us is not just a desire to bless us once with our salvation. God desires to bless us daily. His steadfast love is new every morning as he faithfully pours out his blessings (cf. Lam. 3:23). But more than just giving us what we want, he satisfies us with good things. He brings us what we need and what truly fills our emptiness.

Prayer:
Abba Father, Almighty God, I praise you for your power, majesty, glory, faithfulness, mercy, wisdom, and grace. Thank you for blessing me with your salvation, the gift of your Holy Spirit, the blessings of your church family, the promise of a home with you, and for the daily assurance of your renewing presence. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Know that the LORD [fn]Himself is God; It is He who has made us, and [fn]not we ourselves; We are His people and the sheep of His pasture. Psalm 100:3 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 11, 2014

Devotional:*
Trust in the LORD with all your heart And do not lean on your own understanding. Proverbs 3:5-6 (NASB)

Trust. It can't be half-hearted. Either it is full trust or it is clouded with suspicion. So as we face the everyday challenges of life, or as we look for answers in deep and difficult problems, let's put our full trust in the LORD. Let's ask for his wisdom and guidance as we make our choices. Let's give him praise for the good in our life and seek his blessing for the days ahead. Why? Because he longs to bless us with life, both now, and forevermore.

Prayer:
O LORD, my Lord, I place my trust in you. Please guide my steps as I seek to bring you glory. Help me in the decisions I face. Give me discernment as I seek to influence others and to share your grace with them. Give me the right words to say so that I can have a redemptive influence on my family, with my friends, and among my co-workers. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Consider it all joy, my brethren, when you encounter various [fn]trials, knowing that the testing of your faith produces [fn]endurance. James 1:2-3 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 13, 2014

Devotional:*
[fn]Ask, and it will be given to you; [fn]seek, and you will find; [fn]knock, and it will be opened to you. Matthew 7:7 (NASB)

God wants us to seek his blessings. This is not because he wants to manipulate our lives, but because he longs to bless us and have us know the gifts in our lives come from him. So let's seek his presence, his grace, and his blessing.

Prayer:
Dear Father, I do need your blessing and guidance. Please bless me in several areas that weigh heavily on my heart... (share with God some things that are on your heart). In addition, dear Father, I need your wisdom in the following matters... Finally, dear God, please make your presence in my life very clear to me this week. I don't doubt your love for me, but I really do need to be reassured of your nearness as I face the challenges that lie before me at this time. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
As [fn]obedient children, do not [fn]be conformed to the former lusts which were yours in your ignorance, but [fn]like the Holy One who called you, [fn]be holy yourselves also in all your behavior; because it is written, “YOU SHALL BE HOLY, FOR I AM HOLY.” 1 Peter 1:14-16 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 14, 2014

Devotional:*

He has told you, O man, what is good; And what does the LORD require of you But to do justice, to love [fn]kindness, And to walk [fn]humbly with your God? Micah 6:8 (NASB)

Sometimes what we need to do is very simple and plain, isn't it? I need to handle those around me justly -- practicing patience and dealing with others in fairness, without partiality. I need to practice mercy -- blessing others in need with what they don't deserve but so greatly need. I need to walk humbly with my Abba Father -- knowing that without his grace and help I will fail.

Prayer:
Father, please make of me what you will. As you fashion me, please bless me as I seek to be a person of justice, mercy, and humility. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*
Wisdom:*
He made Him who knew no sin to be sin on our behalf, so that we might become the righteousness of God in Him. 2 Corinthians 5:21 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 15, 2014

Devotional:
*If we confess our sins, He is faithful and righteous to forgive us our sins and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness. 1 John 1:9 (NASB)

Confessing our sins means that we view our sin the same way that God does -- the same revulsion and disdain for them. This kind of confession opens our hearts to the flood of heaven's grace (see Psalm 51). God shares with us the sweet liberation from sin that Jesus purchased at Calvary; our sins are not only forgiven, but we are purified. We are no longer sinners and the stain of that sin is removed as well. We are clean, perfect, and without spot because of God's purifying grace (Col. 1:21-22). Now let's live in a way that is reflective of this incredible gift!

Prayer:
Father, I do confess to you my sins! Please forgive me for... (please verbalize to God specifically your sins) Thank you for letting me be honest with you and share with you my frustration and my sorrow for them. Please liberate me from their power in my life and give me the confidence that you have not only forgiven them, but that you have made me pure and holy. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
So then, [fn]while we have opportunity, let us do good to all people, and especially to those who are of the household of the faith. Galatians 6:10 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 16, 2014

Devotional:*
I will rejoice greatly in the LORD, My soul will exult in my God; For He has clothed me with garments of salvation, He has wrapped me with a robe of righteousness, As a bridegroom decks himself with a garland, And as a bride adorns herself with her jewels. Isaiah 61:10 (NASB)

This is God's promise to his people after their Messiah comes with healing and power to bless them with the Lord's favor. In many ways, this is our promise as Christians. We do rejoice greatly because God has delivered us from law, sin, and death through the coming of our Savior and Lord. Because of Jesus' sacrifice, as God's children we are clothed with Christ (Gal. 3:26-27) and given garments of salvation and robes of his righteousness.

Prayer:
Thank you, dear Father, for making me righteous by Jesus' sacrifice. Thank you Lord Jesus, for paying the price for my sins to give me life. Thank you, Holy Spirit, for cleansing me from my sin and empowering me to live for God. May I, dear God, live in such a way that those around me know that you have made me whole and holy. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Let your speech always be [fn]with grace, as though seasoned with salt, so that you will know how you should respond to each person. Colossians 4:6 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 17, 2014

Devotional:*
‘For I know the plans that I [fn]have for you,’ declares the LORD, ‘plans for welfare and not for calamity to give you a future and a hope. Jeremiah 29:11 (NASB)

Jeremiah was telling God's people that 70 years after the devastation, God would deliver and restore them. Despite the fact that they had repeatedly abandoned God, he would not abandon them or his promises to them. He would be faithful. In fact, God was planning and preparing a bright future for them. This promise also reminds us that no matter how deep our own personal gloom may seem, God does have plans for us. He will keep his promises to us. He will deliver and bless us. We can have a vibrant hope and a bright future because of his faithfulness and our trust in his Son, Jesus, who delivers us from every foe.

Prayer:
Give me faith, O Lord, during the times I'm weary, discouraged, and beaten down. Inspire me to trust in your great promises. Please give me courage, O Lord, when my faith wavers. Help me obey your word no matter how challenging it may seem or how discouraged I feel. Thank you for giving me a bright future in Jesus. Please help me live more consciously aware of this great gift. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
How blessed is the man whose strength is in You, In [fn]whose heart are the highways to Zion! Psalm 84:5 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 18, 2014

Devotional:*
As far as the east is from the west, So far has He removed our transgressions from us. Psalm 103:12 (NASB)

Praise and thank God our Father. He doesn't just forgive our sins; he removes them from us completely!

Prayer:
Loving and merciful Father and holy God, thank you for giving me the great gift of forgiveness. Now, dear Lord, please help me to pass it along to others. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
This is the message we have heard from Him and announce to you, that God is Light, and in Him there is no darkness at all. If we say that we have fellowship with Him and yet walk in the darkness, we lie and do not practice the truth; 1 John 1:5-6 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 20, 2014

Devotional:*
and do not go on presenting [fn]the members of your body to sin as [fn]instruments of unrighteousness; but present yourselves to God as those alive from the dead, and your members as [fn]instruments of righteousness to God. Romans 6:13 (NASB)

This long verse boils down to a very simple message: We are to glorify God by what we do with our bodies. We were dead in our sin, but God has made us alive through our participation with Jesus in his saving death, burial, and resurrection. How can we go back to the hideous sins that master us and lead us to death? We shouldn't! We mustn't! And by God's gracious help, we won't. Our commitment to live for his glory and the power of the Holy Spirit will help us live for him!

Prayer:
Father, God of grace, please forgive me for the times in my past when I flirted with sin. I know how much you paid to redeem me from my sin. I know the power of Satan to use sin to entrap and enslave me. Bless me as I commit to live for you, with Jesus as my Lord, and the Spirit empowering me to honor you. In Jesus name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The LORD will [fn]protect you from all evil; He will keep your soul. The LORD will [fn]guard your going out and your coming in From this time forth and forever. Psalm 121:7-8 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 21, 2014

Devotional:
*Who will separate us from the love of [fn]Christ? Will tribulation, or distress, or persecution, or famine, or nakedness, or peril, or sword? Just as it is written,
“FOR YOUR SAKE WE ARE BEING PUT TO DEATH ALL DAY LONG; WE WERE CONSIDERED AS SHEEP TO BE SLAUGHTERED.” But in all these things we overwhelmingly conquer through Him who loved us. Romans 8:35-37 (NASB)

More than conquerors! What a great phrase. In Christ, this is who we are: more than conquerors. No hardship, enemy, physical disaster, not even death, can separate us from Jesus. Once our lives are joined to Jesus, our future is tied to him (Col. 3:1-4).

Prayer:
Almighty God, I do not know how to thank you enough. Thank you for the confidence I have in Jesus. Thank you for your gift of grace. Thank you for your indwelling Spirit. Thank you for your promises of heaven. Thank you for your love that has saved and remade me. Thank you for assuring me that I will never be alone no matter what I have to face. Most of all, dear LORD, thank you for knowing that nothing that can happen in this world has the power to strip me from Jesus' love. I look forward to forever with you. Thank you in Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
How lovely on the mountains Are the feet of him who brings good news, Who announces [fn]peace And brings good news of [fn]happiness, Who announces salvation, And says to Zion, “Your God [fn]reigns!” Isaiah 52:7 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 22, 2014

Devotional:*
[fn]Instead, you ought to say, “If the Lord wills, we will live and also do this or that.” James 4:15 (NASB)

While I like to have choices, and I like to be responsible for my own decisions, I am truly thankful that God allows me to submit my life to his will and place my trust in him. The Father is at work in me to do his will (Phil. 2:13) and to work for my best good (Rom. 8:28). I gladly acknowledge that my plans are subject to his will. I am appreciative that my goals and successes are in his hands. I gladly proclaim that what lies ahead for me can be summarized by one phrase: "If the Lord wills!"

Prayer:
Thank you, Abba Father, that my life and my future are in your hands. Forgive me for the times that my plans are too full of myself and not consciously dependent upon you. Thank you for rescuing me from the messes I have made because of my failed plans built around my own foolish arrogance. Dear Father, I gladly place my plans, my life, and my future in submission to your will. In Jesus' holy name, and by his power, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“But from there you will seek the LORD your God, and you will find Him if you search for Him with all your heart and all your soul. Deuteronomy 4:29 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 23, 2014

Devotional:
*Thus says the LORD, “Stand by the ways and see and ask for the ancient paths,
Where the good way is, and walk in it; And you will find rest for your souls. But they said, ‘We will not walk in it.’ Jeremiah 6:16 (NASB)

Temptation is a choice between the old path (God's will for us) and a new path provided by Satan. So often Satan's path is presented to us as a shortcut to happiness, prosperity, and accomplishment. However, this path leads us away from God and the blessings he longs to give us. Let's not be like the people of God in Jeremiah's day who refused God's way and said, "We will not walk in it." The outcome of their choice was their own destruction.

Prayer:
O dear Father, Almighty God, forgive me for turning from your path and seeking a way that seems easier and a path that appears to lead to happiness more quickly. Through your Holy Spirit, help me look through the facades of Satan's temptations and see their bitter end result. I know your way is the way of joy, peace, and rest. Please give me courage to walk it confidently. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
And there is no creature hidden from His sight, but all things are open and laid bare to the eyes of Him with whom we have to do. Hebrews 4:13 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 24, 2014

Devotional:*
that the God of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of glory, may give to you a spirit of wisdom and of revelation in the [fn]knowledge of Him. Ephesians 1:17 (NASB)

One of the best things we can pray for each other, and for ourselves, is that we might better know God. The Holy Spirit helps us better know God (1 Cor. 2), worship God (John 4), and speak to God (Rom. 8). Let's ask God to use his Spirit to help us know him, not just know about him. God is not only the Almighty Creator of all things; he is also our Father who cares about us deeply.

Prayer:
Holy Father, God of all mystery and glory, please open my mind and heart to know you better through the presence of your Holy Spirit within me. Please bless my physical and spiritual family with insight and illumination about you, your love, and your glory. We want to know you more fully and reflect your character and grace more completely. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
My son, do not forget my [fn]teaching, But let your heart keep my commandments; For length of days and years of life And peace they will add to you. Proverbs 3:1-2 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 25, 2014

Devotional:*
Little children, let us not love with word or with tongue, but in deed and truth. 1 John 3:18 (NASB)

"Talk is cheap." "Actions speak louder than words." Let's show our love for our family, our friends, and brothers and sisters in Christ by the way we live and what we do for each other.

Prayer:
Loving and generous God, my Abba Father, please forgive me for letting my love for your children remain just a matter of words. Please give me the opportunity today to bless one of these brothers or sisters in Christ with a kind deed, a gentle action, or way to serve. I want to demonstrate my love just as my Savior did. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
“Honor your father and your mother, that your days may be prolonged in the land which the LORD your God gives you. Exodus 20:12 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 27, 2014

Devotional:*
How great is Your goodness, Which You have stored up for those who fear You,
Which You have wrought for those who take refuge in You, Before the sons of men! Psalm 31:19 (NASB)

Out of this psalm which begins in desperation, we find a crescendo of faith. While things may seem bleak, God will not abandon his children. Those who reverence God will not be forgotten. Far from ignoring his children, God has stored up his goodness which he will generously pour out on them to show that they are his. Those who take refuge in him will be protected and blessed. For those on this side of Jesus' resurrection, this promise of blessing and vindication take on added depth and meaning as well as deeper assurance!

Prayer:
O LORD, God of Abraham, Moses, Ruth, David, and Esther, I praise you for your proven faithfulness through the centuries. I thank you for the great heritage of faith that shows me that I can trust you to remember me with your grace, protect me by your power, and bless me with your goodness. Please give me courage to hang on to my faith no matter the trials and temptations I face. In Jesus' name I pray and place my trust in you. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“Let your light shine before men in such a way that they may see your good works, and glorify your Father who is in heaven. Matthew 5:16 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 28, 2014

Devotional:*
“Give, and it will be given to you. They will [fn]pour into your lap a good measure—pressed down, shaken together, and running over. For by your standard of measure it will be measured to you in return.” Luke 6:38 (NASB)

God is the God of all grace! (1 Peter 5:10) He loves to give, bless, and empower. One of God's chosen ways to do these three things is through us; he wants us to be conduits of his blessing. Like the faithful stewards in the parable of the talents (Matt. 25), when we are faithful in generously and faithfully using what he has given us to administer, he blesses us with more to use to help others and bring him glory. As we give, share, and bless, God continues to supply us with more than we can imagine! (see 2 Cor. 9:6-11 & Eph. 3:20-21)

Prayer:
Father, open my heart and help me be a more generous person. I want to use the many blessings and resources, which you have entrusted to me, to bless others and bring you glory. Please give me courage to not be afraid to use what you have given me in ways that are bold and extravagant in your service. I know that when my heart is pure and I share your grace, I will never be able to out give you! In Jesus' name I thank you. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
How blessed are those who keep [fn]justice, [fn]Who practice righteousness at all times! Psalm 106:3 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 29, 2013

Devotional:*
My son, observe the commandment of your father And do not forsake the [fn]teaching of your mother; Proverbs 6:20 (NASB)

So often today, we discount the wisdom of those who have come before us and who want to share with us the collective wisdom that was handed down to them by their predecessors. Let's be especially attentive over the next few weeks of those who are older and have proven themselves faithful. At the same time, let's remind our children and our grandchildren how important obedience is to God, especially the obedience of children to their parents.

Prayer:
Dear heavenly Father, I ask your forgiveness for the times that I have not properly respected the word and wisdom of my parents. I thank you for their love for me and their desire to guide me in your path. Please bless them with your grace and bless me as I seek to be more obedient to your will. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
My brethren, if any among you strays from the truth and one turns him back, let him know that [fn]he who turns a sinner from the error of his way will save his soul from death and will cover a multitude of sins. James 5:19-20 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 30, 2014

Devotional:*
For the wages of sin is death, but the free gift of God is eternal life in Christ Jesus our Lord. Romans 6:23 (NASB)

Our sin earns us death. God's grace gives us life. The difference between these two extremes? The Cross of Christ which spans the chasm of our sin and brings us to the mercy, forgiveness, and redemption of God!

Prayer:
Holy Father, thank you for saving me through Jesus. Lord Jesus, thank you for paying the price for my sins. Blessed Holy Spirit, thank you for cleansing me and making me God's holy dwelling place. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Let the peace of Christ [fn]rule in your hearts, to which [fn]indeed you were called in one body; and [fn]be thankful. Colossians 3:15 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 31, 2014

Devotional:*
Nevertheless I am continually with You; You have taken hold of my right hand. With Your counsel You will guide me, And afterward receive me [fn]to glory. Whom have I in heaven but You? And [fn]besides You, I desire nothing on earth. My flesh and my heart may fail, But God is the [fn]strength of my heart and my portion forever. Psalm 73:23-26 (NASB)

In times of confusion, we can take comfort that while we may not understand everything while here on earth (read Psalm 73:1-22), God will be faithful. Everything we have and know here on earth is subject to decay, but our relationship with the LORD is our strength forever. He will not abandon, fail, or forget us.

Prayer:
Almighty God, thank you for being with me always, especially in those moments when life is most confusing and my fears most troubling. Please give me faith to not only ask you honest questions, but to also trust you even when things don't look like they are all that good for those who believe in you. Please help my faith hold firm as I wait for your mighty vindication of your people. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
An [fn]excellent wife is the crown of her husband, But she who shames him is like rottenness in his bones. Proverbs 12:4 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 1, 2014

Devotional:*
“For this reason I say to you, [fn]do not be worried about your [fn]life, as to what you will eat or what you will drink; nor for your body, as to what you will put on. Is not life more than food, and the body more than clothing? Matthew 6:25 (NASB)

Food and clothing are some of the biggest worries of our human existence. They have been for centuries. God reminds us, however, that no matter how important these may seem to be in our world, life is really much bigger than these things and God wants us to trust that he will supply them when we trust in him.

Prayer:
Father, please help me rein in my envious and covetous heart. I know my desire for things makes me anxious and near-sighted in my faith. Give me a more expansive view of your Kingdom so I can use your blessings to help others. In the name of the Lord Jesus. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“Whoever then humbles himself as this child, he is the greatest in the kingdom of heaven. Matthew 18:4 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 3, 2013

Devotional:*
Do not be afraid of sudden fear Nor of the [fn]onslaught of the wicked when it comes; For the LORD will be [fn]your confidence And will keep your foot from being caught. Proverbs 3:25-26 (NASB)

What guards your heart from fear? Only one protector is sure and faithful, his name is the LORD. He is our confidence and protector. As Paul said so powerfully long ago, prayer and the Holy Spirit are our assurance of God's deliverance. Either we will be delivered from death to serve God powerfully or we will be delivered through death to share with him in eternity. We will not be snared when our fate and future remain in God's hands!

Prayer:
Almighty Deliverer, please give me courage to live for you with passion, no matter the cost. I trust in you to deliver me. In Jesus' name I confidently pray. Amen.

*
Wisdom:*
In the day of prosperity be happy, But in the day of adversity consider—God has made the one as well as the other So that man will not discover anything that will be after him. Ecclesiastes 7:14 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 4, 2014

Devotional:*
“Then the righteous will answer Him, ‘Lord, when did we see You hungry, and feed You, or thirsty, and give You something to drink? ‘And when did we see You a stranger, and invite You in, or naked, and clothe You? ‘When did we see You sick, or in prison, and come to You?’ “The King will answer and say to them, ‘Truly I say to you, to the extent that you did it to one of these brothers of Mine, even the least of them, you did it to Me.’ Matthew 25:37-40 (NASB)

When we help those who can't help themselves -- those who have gotten themselves in trouble, those who have been falsely accused, those who are facing death -- we are helping Jesus himself. What would Jesus do? He would be helping someone find God out of their hopelessness and despair.

Prayer:
Father, please give me wisdom to see my opportunities to serve your people as I try to help them understand your incredible grace. In the name of my Redeemer, Savior, and Friend, Jesus. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
do not merely look out for your own personal interests, but also for the interests of others. Philippians 2:4 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 5, 2014

Devotional:*
Blessings are on the head of the righteous, But the mouth of the wicked conceals violence. Proverbs 10:6

Righteousness brings us great blessings. Violence becomes its own vile reward, bringing to those who use it what they have done to others. So what's our choice? Blessing or violence? Encouragement or a foul mouth?

Prayer:
Father, I want to live your life to please you, to bring your Kingdom a blessing, and to help others see that violence is destructive to themselves, to others, and also to the little children. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
And this commandment we have from Him, that the one who loves God should love his brother also. 1 John 4:21


----------



## baddison

*February 6, 2014

Devotional:*
For the LORD loves [fn]justice And does not forsake His godly ones; They are preserved forever, But the [fn]descendants of the wicked will be cut off. Psalm 37:28

God is committed to his people. He loves justice, and those who pursue it. He will not forget his people, those who seek to honor him by displaying his character in their lives. God has promised that he will honor his promises to his people and preserve them with his protecting power, forever. As God has promised elsewhere, "Never will I leave you, never will I forsake you!"

Prayer:
Eternal and Faithful Father, thank you for your great promises. I am thrilled at the reminder of your faithful presence in my life. I fully believe that I can entrust my future to you and that you will bring me into your presence with victory and great joy. Thank you for my sure and steadfast hope. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The refining pot is for silver and the furnace for gold, But the LORD tests hearts. Proverbs 17:3


----------



## baddison

*February 7, 2014

Devotional:*
But seek ye first the kingdom of God, and his righteousness; and all these things shall be added unto you. Matthew 6:33

Seek! That is the focus word in this verse. This word is a robust word, describing a passionate pursuit of something to make it our own. The Kingdom, and the righteousness of those in this Kingdom, is not our wish, our hope, our dream -- it is our passion. We will pursue it at all costs. We will pursue it with passion. This will be our consuming effort until we make it our own, or better yet, find it our home!

Prayer:
Forgive me, dear God, for letting my passion for your Kingdom and your character get pushed to the side. Awaken me each morning with a sense of passion for your work and your will for that day. Father, I want to be a passionate seeker, please make me restless for your Kingdom as my home. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Depart from evil, and do good; seek peace, and pursue it. Psalm 34:14


----------



## baddison

*February 8, 2014

Devotional:*
A Song of Ascents, of Solomon. Unless the LORD builds the house, They labor in vain who build it; Unless the LORD guards the city, The watchman keeps awake in vain. Psalm 127:1

"It's all up to you!" That's the prevailing mindset for high achievers in our world. But it is wrong. Our efforts to build and be a part of something great are ultimately in vain if the Lord doesn't bless our them. They may flourish for a time under our intense efforts, but if the plans and the construction of great things is not from the Lord, they will not stand the test of time.

Prayer:
Almighty God and Eternal Father, forgive me for trying to make everything happen by my own efforts and relentless work. You can do far more to advance my work for your kingdom than all my worry and fretfulness could ever do. Please take the lead in every aspect of my life; defeat me in efforts not in harmony with your will and please empower those efforts which will bring you glory and others closer to your grace. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For, “ALL FLESH IS LIKE GRASS, AND ALL ITS GLORY LIKE THE FLOWER OF GRASS. THE GRASS WITHERS, AND THE FLOWER FALLS OFF, 1 Peter 1:24


----------



## baddison

*February 10, 2014

Devotional:*
Jesus spoke these things; and lifting up His eyes to heaven, He said, “Father, the hour has come; glorify Your Son, that the Son may glorify You, John 17:1 (NASB)

John 17 is one of the most moving chapters in all the Bible. Jesus knows he is going to die. He knows he is spending his last few hours before his death with disciples who do not understand what he is about to do and why he is about to do it. Jesus has two key goals in mind as he prepares himself, and his disciples, for their life ahead without him. He wants them to be one so they can remain strong and influence the world for God. He wants what he does to bring glory to the Father. While he faces humiliation and abandonment, his desire is to bless others. We are going to face hardship. What will be our goal? Hmm, no wonder we are reminded to fix our eyes on Jesus and follow his example.

Prayer:
Loving Father, I cannot fathom the mysteries of anguish and grace that touched your heart as Jesus made his way to the Cross with such honesty and selflessness. Lord Jesus, I cannot thank you enough for leaving me a powerful example of how to endure life's heaviest burdens. Please make my life a blessing to others and give me courage to serve and to bless even in times that are hard. In Jesus name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
We urge you, brethren, admonish the [fn]unruly, encourage the fainthearted, help the weak, be patient with everyone. 1 Thessalonians 5:14 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 11, 2014

Devotional:*
and My people [fn]who are called by My name humble themselves and pray and seek My face and turn from their wicked ways, then I will hear from heaven, will forgive their sin and will heal their land. 2 Chronicles 7:14 (NASB)

God told Solomon that the Temple would be a place his people could come and be assured that their prayers would be heard if they honestly and humbly would seek God. This promise is true still, to this very day, for while God's physical Temple isn't standing, his spiritual one is found in the gathering of his people (cf. 1 Cor. 3:16; Matt. 18:20). What a great blessing and what a powerful gift for us today! We know that when we gather with believers and humble ourselves before God and seek his presence he will hear us. Rather than wait for a grandiose, world-wide effort to start, why not get together regularly with others who will join us in this prayer effort?

Prayer:
Loving Father, earnestly I seek your presence now. Please forgive me for my sin. Please use me to be an influence for good in my time. Most of all, Father, please move to bring revival and healing to our time, our people, and our land. We desperately need your guidance, blessing, and character in our government and among our people. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
If anyone thinks himself to be religious, and yet does not [fn]bridle his tongue but deceives his own heart, this man’s religion is worthless. James 1:26 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 12, 2014

Devotional:*
“This is eternal life, that they may know You, the only true God, and Jesus Christ whom You have sent. John 17:3 (NASB)

Eternal life begins, now! That is one of Jesus' messages in the Gospel of John. For sure, we don't get to enjoy all of the blessings that await us when we go home to the Father. But, Jesus wants us to know and to experience his love and the Father's presence in our lives, now! He even prayed it for us! So let's seek the Father -- not to just know about him, but to know him! He longs to draw near to us and will do so as we draw near to him! He is at work in us, so the real issue isn't his nearness, but our awareness of his presence and work. Let's open our eyes and our hearts to our Father, and ask him to reveal his presence to us!

Prayer:
It amazes me, Heavenly Father, that you let me approach you, the Almighty and Holy God. I am humbled by your promise to be at work in my life. Forgive me for the times that I have been so full of myself that I have not acknowledged your presence and grace. Make me more aware of your providential care and your daily presence in me through your Spirit. Open my eyes and heart, dear LORD, that I may know you more fully. In the name of Jesus. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
But He said, “The things that are impossible with people are possible with God.” Luke 18:27 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 13, 2014

Devotional:*
Submit therefore to God. Resist the devil and he will flee from you. James 4:7 (NASB)

Let's admit it. Most of us would like for spiritual growth to be easy. We want our ability to withstand temptation to require little effort. We want the Holy Spirit to do the work and God to protect us from too much stress and strain. Thankfully, God does empower us through his Holy Spirit. However, he does remind us that for the Spirit to work powerfully in our lives, we must intentionally submit our wills to God and we must resist the devil. If we will put up a fight against him and his temptations, he will flee from us. Let's do our part, trusting that God will more than uphold his promises!

Prayer:
Father, thank you for your presence and power in me through your Holy Spirit. Thank you for the Scriptures which reveal to me your will. Now, dear Father, I gladly submit my will to yours, asking you to do your will in me. Please use your people and your Spirit to motivate and inspire me to resist the devil and recognize his attempts to derail my commitment to you. I ask this in the powerful name of Jesus. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
but if we walk in the Light as He Himself is in the Light, we have fellowship with one another, and the blood of Jesus His Son cleanses us from all sin. 1 John 1:7 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 14, 2014

Devotional:*
“I will magnify Myself, sanctify Myself, and make Myself known in the sight of many nations; and they will know that I am the LORD.”’ Ezekiel 38:23 (NASB)

"They will know that I am the LORD," is a familiar refrain in Ezekiel's prophecies. Here it is also a horrifying one to his people who have been rebellious, sinful, and wicked. God is holy. The people who claim him as their God had better reflect that glory and greatness. They had better magnify God's holiness. If they do not, God will do so even at their expense. God will be known as God. In a day when so many profane the name of God and use it so glibly in their reactions and frustration, this is a sobering reminder that even the name of God is holy. He will show his greatness and holiness.

Prayer:
Forgive me, God, for not reverencing you as I ought and as you deserve. Please send a wave of renewal among your people to honor you and your holiness with greater passion and a deeper sense of awe. You are holy, righteous, majestic, mighty, and great. Help me display my honor to you more faithfully in my life and words. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
How blessed are those whose way is [fn]blameless, Who walk in the law of the LORD. Psalm 119:1 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 15, 2014

Devotional:*
Therefore, confess your sins to one another, and pray for one another so that you may be healed. The effective [fn]prayer of a righteous man can accomplish much. James 5:16b (NASB)

So many hearts, hopes, and homes are broken by sin. This brokenness infects our culture and invades our lives. God has provided both a deterrent to sin and a means of forgiveness for its guilt: honest and genuine confession of our sin. At the heart of confession is a passion to see sin for what it is in the eyes of God and to be anguished for our participation in it. No wonder confession is so healing (cf. 1 John 1:5-2:2). No wonder God wants us to confess our sin to each other and then come to him for each other's healing from sin and its damage. No wonder God grants such power to the prayer of a righteous person interceding for one led to confess. Let's confess our sin and leave it behind.

Prayer:
O loving Father, God of holiness and grace, please forgive me for my sin... (list specific sins you need to confess before God). Please lead me, dear Father, to the group of your children with whom I can lay down my burden of sin in confession and know that they will pray for my forgiveness and lead me to greater confidence in the power of your grace and the might of your Spirit to help me overcome the sin in my life. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“For My thoughts are not your thoughts, Nor are your ways My ways,” declares the LORD. “For as the heavens are higher than the earth, So are My ways higher than your ways And My thoughts than your thoughts. Isaiah 55:8-9 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 17,2014

Devotional:*
An excellent wife, who can find? For her worth is far above jewels. Proverbs 31:10 (NASB)

What would happen if we valued our spouses? What would happen if we publicly valued a faithful wife more than a voluptuous starlet? What would happen if character was valued more than money? I believe it would transform our culture, enhance our marriages, and produce stronger and better adjusted children. I know God would be pleased!

Prayer:
Thank you, Holy Father, for the great women of faith I meet in Scripture. Thank you for the godly women I've met in your Kingdom. Please use me to show that I value godly women in my life, especially those who are wives of virtue and godly character. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“But you, when you pray, go into your inner room, close your door and pray to your Father who is in secret, and your Father who sees what is done in secret will reward you. Matthew 6:6 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 18, 2014

Devotional:*
Not that I speak [fn]from want, for I have learned to be [fn]content in whatever circumstances I am. Philippians 4:11 (NASB)

Paul tells Timothy that one of life's greatest treasures is to find contentment in godliness (1 Tim. 6:6). With this treasure, our physical circumstances become far less important to us than the character we display in those circumstances. Our bottom line is less important than loving God from the bottom of our heart. Those who are wealthy and show godliness, a very difficult challenge according to Jesus, are those who have demonstrated that they are content to be godly and will be that kind of person with or without wealth. Those who are poor and are godly have demonstrated the same ability. So the bottom line is not how rich are we in money, but how rich are we in grace!

Prayer:
Steadfast and Faithful Father, still my restless and sometimes covetous heart and help me find my contentment in your presence and character in my life. In the name of Jesus. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
And without faith it is impossible to please Him, for he who comes to God must believe that He is and that He is a rewarder of those who seek Him. Hebrews 11:6 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 19, 2014

Devotional:*
He who gives attention to the word will find good, And blessed is he who trusts in the LORD. Proverbs 16:20 (NASB)

Those who seek the instruction of God's wisdom and who trust in God for their life's blessings and values will find joyful prosperity. While this philosophy doesn't play well in the world of commercials, this understanding is the key to a blessed and prosperous life!

Prayer:
Wise and Eternal God, open my mind to your wisdom and my heart to your gracious presence. I trust my future with you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For the choir director. A Psalm of the sons of Korah, [fn]set to Alamoth. A Song.
God is our refuge and strength, [fn]A very present help in [fn]trouble. Psalm 46:1 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 20, 2014

Devotional:*
“Enter through the narrow gate; for the gate is wide and the way is broad that leads to destruction, and there are many who enter through it. Matthew 7:13-14 (NASB)

"Majority rules!" That's the edict of democracy. This has been a blessed political philosophy for so many people over the course of history. But, "majority rule" doesn't apply to the Kingdom of God. God sets the standard, not us. God's holiness is the goal, not just trying to be better than someone else. Most, regrettably, will never find the way of the Lord. They want it their way. One crucial problem with wanting things our way: it leads to ultimate disaster. God, the Creator and Sustainer of all life, is the only one who can set life's agenda. Let's ask for his help and guidance for our way!

Prayer:
Father, have your way with my heart, my thoughts, my words, my time, my job, my family, and my life. I want to live in a way that pleases you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Honor all people, love the brotherhood, fear God, honor the [fn]king. 1 Peter 2:17 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 21, 2014

Devotional:*
“I glorified You on the earth,[fn]having accomplished the work which You have given Me to do. John 17:4 (NASB)

One of the most amazing things that Jesus ever said, he said to his Father in heaven: "I have completed the work you gave me to do..." In fact, when he breathed his last, he said; "It is finished." Let's live with the glory of God our highest priority! This is our purpose as God's children (cf. Eph. 1:6, 12, 14; 1 Peter. 2:9-10). The more we live by Kingdom priority (Matt. 6:33), the more we can rest assured that we can finish our lives with a line similar to Jesus!

Prayer:
Be glorified in me, dear LORD! Use me to bring others to know you and your grace. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Therefore, laying aside falsehood, SPEAK TRUTH EACH ONE of you WITH HIS NEIGHBOR, for we are members of one another. Ephesians 4:25 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 22, 2014

Devotional:*
“I do not ask You to take them out of the world, but to keep them [fn]from [fn]the evil one. John 17:15 (NASB)

Jesus, in showing his love and care for his disciples in prayer before God, is our great example that we must, we should, and we can pray for God's spiritual protection on those we love.

Prayer:
Be glorified in me, dear LORD! Use me to bring others to know you and your grace. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Therefore if you have been raised up with Christ, keep seeking the things above, where Christ is, seated at the right hand of God. Colossians 3:1-2 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 24, 2014

Devotional:*
Better is the little of the righteous than the abundance of many wicked. Psalm 37:16-17 (NASB)

What is your most important capital; your money or your character? I can assure you, this question will be asked of you a myriad of ways; quite often at the worst of all possible times when you are most vulnerable. Martin Luther supposedly said that the last thing to get converted in a man was his wallet. So will you choose the little of the righteous over the wealth of many wicked? Hmmm! Tough question in a pinch. So let's make that decision now before the circumstances change. God, his Kingdom, his will, and his righteousness come first, right?

Prayer:
Almighty God, creator and owner of everything, please give me a love for righteousness and a disdain for greed and covetousness. I want to serve you with an undivided heart that cannot be swayed by the material value of a decision. Please help me make my decisions based on what is pleasing to your will. Amen.



*Wisdom:*
Now faith is the [fn]assurance of things [fn]hoped for, the [fn]conviction of things not seen. Hebrews 11:1 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 25, 2014

Devotional:*
Do not say, “I will repay evil”; Wait for the LORD, and He will save you. Proverbs 20:22 (NASB)

Vengeance is an awful and painful way to respond to those whom we feel have wronged us. The LORD is our assurance of just rewards. Leave it to him. Escalating vindictiveness only leads to broken people and to broken lives. Worse yet, it leads to broken character.

Prayer:
Through your Spirit, Abba Father, please empower me to be patient for you to right injustices committed against me. Please help me to be more concerned about the salvation of the those who may have wronged me than I am about getting even. Please give me more of a heart like your Son, Jesus, in whose name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
How blessed are those who observe His testimonies, Who seek Him with all their heart. Psalm 119:2 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 26, 2014

Devotional:*
“As You sent Me into the world, I also have sent them into the world. John 17:18 (NASB)

We are not here by accident! God has a purpose and plan for us. Jesus has sent us into the world to touch it with his redemption and make a positive impact on it for him.

Prayer:
O LORD God Almighty, please give me wisdom and courage to see your will for my life. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For this is the message which you have heard from the beginning, that we should love one another; 1 John 3:11 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 27, 2014

Devotional:*
But now, thus says the LORD, your Creator, O Jacob, And He who formed you, O Israel, “Do not fear, for I have redeemed you; I have called you by name; you are Mine! Isaiah 43:1 (NASB)

We belong to the LORD, God of all creation and God of Abraham, Isaac, and Jacob (cf. 1 Pet. 2:9-10). We are recipients of God's grace and are blessed by his love for Israel's fathers. We do not have to fear because God is in control of our future, just as he worked through the history of his chosen people to send the Messiah. He will accompany us through the difficult trials we will face. He will make sure our redemption is realized. Why? Because we belong to him. We are his. He knows us. He formed us. God's people are his possession forever. We are children of the Almighty God!

Prayer:
Almighty and Sovereign LORD -- God of our fathers Abraham, Isaac, and Jacob -- I praise you for your faithfulness to your promises. I thank you for your redemptive work through many generations. I deeply appreciate you sending your Son and our Messiah to redeem us. I praise you for inspiring the Scriptures to teach me your truth. Please know my deep gratitude for the blessing of belonging to you and knowing that I can trust my future with you. Please bless your people with an awesome sense of your abiding presence and use us to bring you glory. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Do not turn to the right nor to the left; Turn your foot from evil. Proverbs 4:27 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 28, 2014

Devotional:*

“I do not ask on behalf of these alone, but for those also who believe in Me through their word; that they may all be one; even as You, Father, are in Me and I in You, that they also may be in Us, so that the world may [fn]believe that You sent Me. John 17:20-21 (NASB)

Few things are more precious than knowing that Jesus, on the night he was betrayed, thought to pray for us! So often, we read the words of John 17 and study them as a prayer for his apostles in the upper room. But if we look closely at this passage, we see that Jesus prays for us, those who believe on him because of the apostles' testimony. He wants us to be one! He wants us to live with the same unity, purpose, and character of God that he did. If we do not, then how will the world know that God sent his Son? How will they know what to believe? How will they find Jesus as their Savior?

Prayer:
Father, forgive us and change us and help us see what is most important in our lives as your disciples. Break down the barriers that divide us into different religious groups and help us find unity around the things, and the One, that matter most. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:
*and the prayer [fn]offered in faith will [fn]restore the one who is sick, and the Lord will raise him up, and if he has committed sins, [fn]they will be forgiven him. James 5:15 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 1, 2014

Devotional:*
“His master said to him, ‘Well done, good and faithful slave. You were faithful with a few things, I will put you in charge of many things; enter into the joy of your [fn]master.’ Matthew 25:21 (NASB)

We want it all now! We don't want to have to wait for anything. But God has a principle that is absolutely vital: we will be entrusted with much only after we have been faithful with a little. So let's not discount those moral choices about "small and inconsequential matters." How we handle these reveals who we are and helps determines what we become.

Prayer:
Holy and Righteous Father, please give me wisdom to discern the way of faithfulness and righteousness in all my dealings. I want to be faithful in the small things so that I can also be entrusted with those larger things that matter to the Kingdom. Please purify my heart and use my gifts and actions to bring you glory. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“For the LORD your God is a compassionate God; He will not fail you nor destroy you nor forget the covenant with your fathers which He swore to them. Deuteronomy 4:31 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 3, 2014

Devotional:*
But prove yourselves doers of the word, and not merely hearers who delude themselves. James 1:22 (NASB)

"The proof of the pudding is in the tasting." The proof of biblical wisdom and understanding is in the living. To simply know the truth doesn't mean a whole lot; to live the truth is everything. (cf. Matthew 7)

Prayer:
O LORD God, empower me with your Spirit as I seek to not only "practice what I preach," but also show my obedience to your will and live consistently with your character in my daily life. I pray in the name of Jesus Christ, my Lord. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Seek the LORD and His strength; Seek His face continually. 1 Chronicles 16:11 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 4, 2014

Devotional:*
I in them and You in Me, that they may be perfected [fn]in unity, so that the world may [fn]know that You sent Me, and loved them, even as You have loved Me. John 17:23 (NASB)

How will the world come to know that God sent his Son? Through our unity? How will the world know that God truly loves us as his children? When we live together in unity. What is that unity? That's harder to define. The basis of unity is a life of character so consistent with the will of God that he can be seen living in us! Yet for this kind of unity to be seen by the world, it has to be visible in the way we work with each other in the cause of the Gospel, the way we handle our differences, the way as a group that we consistently treat people of the world, and the way come together in areas that clearly matter to God. May it only be so!

Prayer:
Father, please help us, your children, come together in ways that honor you, reveal your character, and lead others to call on Jesus as Lord. In the name of Jesus Christ I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
so that we confidently say, “THE LORD IS MY HELPER, I WILL NOT BE AFRAID.
WHAT WILL MAN DO TO ME?” Hebrews 13:6 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 5, 2014

Devotional:*
“Father, I desire that they also, whom You have given Me, be with Me where I am, so that they may see My glory which You have given Me, for You loved Me before the foundation of the world. John 17:24 (NASB)

Wow, what an unbelievable collection of high powered phrases of truth and promise! We are a gift from the Father to Jesus. Jesus wants us to be with him in the glorious presence of God. Jesus wants us to see his glory and experience it. Jesus has been loved by the Father from before the Creation. Think about these things. Ask God to show you how powerfully they reveal our importance to him. Dream of the day you will share in God's glory as one of his children! (cf. 1 John 3:1-3) Now, let's go live based on the view God has of us.

Prayer:
Almighty God and Abba Father, forgive me for the mundane and earthbound view that I have of myself and your other children. Through your Spirit, stir in me a more profound appreciation of Jesus' disciples and how much each of us means to you. Please empower me to be more patient, tolerant, forgiving, and respectful of my Christian brothers' and sisters' imperfections as I acknowledge my own imperfections and as I long for the day that we are united in perfection before your holy throne of grace. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Humble yourselves in the presence of the Lord, and He will exalt you. James 4:10 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 6, 2014

Devotional:*
Do not neglect to show hospitality to strangers, for by this some have entertained angels without knowing it. Hebrews 13:2 (NASB)

How warmly do you personally welcome visitors at your church or in your Bible study group? When was the last time you invited someone new in your congregation over for dinner or included them in a gathering of your Christian friends? While some have the gift of hospitality, all of us need to be warm and open to folks we don't know that join us for Christian worship and fellowship. Why not make a commitment to meet and welcome one new person at church each week. In a cold impersonal world, we can make a huge difference in the lives of those seeking the shelter and grace of Jesus and his people.

Prayer:
Father, please help me, and please help my congregation, be more open and welcoming to people who are new and who are visiting. Please use us to share your grace and provide them a Christian home. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
BE ANGRY, AND yet DO NOT SIN; do not let the sun go down on your anger, and do not give the devil [fn]an opportunity. Ephesians 4:26-27 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 7, 2014

Devotional:*
and I have made Your name known to them, and will make it known, so that the love with which You loved Me may be in them, and I in them.” John 17:26 (NASB)

Jesus reveals God to us. One of the reasons he does this is so that we can know who God is and what is important to him. Clearly, the most important thing on Jesus' heart in this prayer is that we share his love for us with each other. In this way, Jesus comes to life in us.

Prayer:
Almighty God and loving Father, please fill me with your love for my brothers and sisters in Christ. I want to honor you in the way I treat them and share the love of Christ in the way I interact with them. Please bless me as I seek to be a more gracious child of your love. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A Song of Ascents. How blessed is everyone who fears the LORD, Who walks in His ways. Psalm 128:1 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 8, 2014

Devotional:*
“When you pass through the waters, I will be with you; And through the rivers, they will not overflow you. When you walk through the fire, you will not be scorched, Nor will the flame burn you. Isaiah 43:2-3 (NASB)

In the context of this passage, God reminds his people that they are precious to him. He formed them and redeemed them. He is not about to abandon them. No matter what challenges or difficulties they face, he will be with them to deliver them and bring them to safety and victory. We can accept this same promise; we also have the benefit of history to show God's faithfulness. We can see how God did preserve his people and redeemed them time and time again from their bondage to their enemies. God will not forget his children! We know it by promise. We know it by history. We know it by faith!

Prayer:
Thank you, Almighty God, for always being near. I know that there are many times when I am not aware of your nearness or of your providence at work or of your miraculous moving in history. Nevertheless, I do believe, dear Father, that you are near even when I feel alone and your presence seems so far away. In those times, dear God, please give me confidence and perseverance to stand through the times of trial so that I can also share in your times of triumph. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Whoever loves [fn]discipline loves knowledge, But he who hates reproof is stupid. Proverbs 12:1 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 10, 2014

Devotional:*
“Why do you look at the speck that is in your brother’s eye, but do not notice the log that is in your own eye? “Or how [fn]can you say to your brother, ‘Let me take the speck out of your eye,’ and behold, the log is in your own eye? “You hypocrite, first take the log out of your own eye, and then you will see clearly to take the speck out of your brother’s eye. Matthew 7:3-5 (NASB)

Finding fault in someone else is so easy for most of us. Finding fault in ourselves is much trickier. Jesus reminds us that we must deal with the shortcomings and sins in our own lives before we start telling others how to live. Seems pretty simple, doesn't it? But we all know it isn't.

Prayer
Father, please forgive me when I am severe, harsh, and judgmental toward others. I know there are problems in my own life that need the work of your Holy Spirit. I confess that there are routine sins that I find myself excusing more and more. Please, dear LORD, forgive my sin and empower me to move beyond it. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Be of sober spirit, be on the alert. Your adversary, the devil, prowls around like a roaring lion, seeking someone to devour. 1 Peter 5:8 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 11, 2014

Devotional:*
For thus says the high and exalted One Who [fn]lives forever, whose name is Holy, “I dwell on a high and holy place, And also with the contrite and lowly of spirit In order to revive the spirit of the lowly And to revive the heart of the contrite. Isaiah 57:15 (NASB)

Jesus' coming to earth is not inconsistent with the God who reveals himself in the Old Testament. God is high and holy. God is righteous and majestic. However, God loves people, especially people who come to him knowing that they need his love and grace. To those who seek him with passion and reverence, God brings revival that touches the spirit and heart.

Prayer:
Holy and Righteous Father, thank you for loving me and coming to save me in Jesus. Father, I do come humbly to you asking that you fill me with your Spirit in a more powerful way and revive my heart and stir my spirit to work for your glory in my life today. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For to me, to live is Christ and to die is gain. Philippians 1:21 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 12th, 2014

Devotional:*
For His anger is but for a moment, His favor is for a lifetime; Weeping may last for the night, But a shout of joy comes in the morning. Psalm 30:5 (NASB)

God is the God of all comfort (see 2 Cor. 1). Even when he deals harshly with our sin and rebellion, it is for our good. It will last only a short while and then it gives way to rejoicing. If you are in a time of discipline or facing the cruel consequences of sin, please don't give up. Morning will come, and on that dawn will come God's grace. It's more than worth the wait!

Prayer:
Father, please bless your children who are facing hardships and difficulty. Please help them endure through "the night" so that when your dawn comes, they can experience the great rejoicing that lies ahead. Please bless the following people, dear Lord, and help the find your joy.... In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Therefore if anyone is in Christ, [fn]he is a new creature; the old things passed away; behold, new things have come. 2 Corinthians 5:17 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 13, 2013

Devotional:*
“Do not judge so that you will not be judged. Matthew 7:1 (NASB)

Are you judgmental? Do you assume you can judge the intent of another person's heart? Are you critical and negative about the actions of others? Jesus wants us all to realize that we cannot know the motivations of someone's heart. When we are unfairly harsh or bitingly critical in our judgment of others, we are setting the standard by which God will judge us. I don't know about you, but I'm not willing to exchange God's grace for my unreasonable harshness. Im going work harder at viewing others with mercy and grace.

Prayer:
Dear God, please forgive me for being unfairly harsh and critical in my assessment of others. Thank you for being so rich and free with your mercy and grace lavished on me in Jesus. Please help me to be more gracious and merciful in the way I assess the intent and motivation of my fellow brothers and sisters in Christ. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He who tills his land will have plenty of bread, But he who pursues worthless things lacks [fn]sense. Proverbs 12:11 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 14, 2014

Devotional:*
For the choir director. A Psalm of David. In You, O LORD, I have taken refuge; Let me never be ashamed; In Your righteousness deliver me. Psalm 31:1 (NASB)

When all the clutter is stripped away, what is your real hope? When you push aside the diplomas, awards, accolades, and honors, what is the basis of your significance? Only one source for hope and only one basis of significance is trustworthy. Only One -- the LORD God -- endures forever! Only our Father in heaven guarantees that our life is significant. So let's place our hope in the LORD and have him be our refuge!

Prayer:
O LORD, God and Redeemer of our Fathers, Keeper of your many promises, thank you for allowing me to place my hope, my future, and my significance in your hands. Give me the courage and the confidence to know that you will not let me be put to shame, but will share with me your righteousness on that day I stand in your presence. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Therefore the LORD [fn]longs to be gracious to you, And therefore He [fn]waits on high to have compassion on you. For the LORD is a God of justice; How blessed are all those who [fn]long for Him. Isaiah 30:18 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 15, 2014

Devotional:*
But if the Spirit of Him who raised Jesus from the dead dwells in you, He who raised Christ Jesus from the dead will also give life to your mortal bodies [fn]through His Spirit who dwells in you. Romans 8:11 (NASB)

"You are mine! My righteousness and glory are yours! Enter into your Father's eternal reward!" If we are in Christ, we don't face judgment, only welcome, before God. His Spirit lives in us. His grace has set us free from the power of sin and death. His Son has paid the price for our sins. We are children of God!

Prayer:
I praise you, loving and gracious Father, for your mercy and grace. Your steadfast and redeeming love never ceases. Your mercies are endless. Your love is new and fresh every morning as your Spirt fills my life and your hope revives me to face another day. Thank you! In Jesus' name I praise you. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“Lift up your eyes to the sky, Then look to the earth beneath; For the sky will vanish like smoke, And the earth will wear out like a garment And its inhabitants will die [fn]in like manner; But My salvation will be forever, And My righteousness will not [fn]wane. Isaiah 51:6 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 17, 2014

Devotional:*
The Spirit of the Lord [fn]GOD is upon me, Because the LORD has anointed me To bring good news to the [fn]afflicted; He has sent me to bind up the brokenhearted, To proclaim liberty to captives And [fn]freedom to prisoners; To proclaim the favorable year of the LORD And the day of vengeance of our God; To comfort all who mourn, Isaiah 61:1-2 (NASB)

Jesus read this passageat a synagogue in Nazareth to describe his ministry (see Luke 4). He came to preach good news, to bind up, to bring deliverance, to offer relase, to proclaim grace, and to offer comfort. If Jesus has sent us into the world as the Father sent him (John 20:21-23), shouldn't we be going the same?

Prayer:
Through the power and wisdom of your Spirit, who longs to powerfully work in me, please open my eyes, dear LORD, to help me see those you put in my path with whom you want me to share your grace, deliverance, and comfort. In Jesus' name I ask this. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“A little sleep, a little slumber, A little folding of the hands to [fn]rest”— Your poverty will come in like a [fn]vagabond And your need like [fn]an armed man. Proverbs 6:10-11 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 18, 2014

Devotional:*
What then shall we say to these things? If God is for us, who is against us? He who did not spare His own Son, but delivered Him over for us all, how will He not also with Him freely give us all things? Romans 8:31-32 (NASB)

We know God paid a high price to redeem and forgive us in Jesus. If he has gone to such great lengths to purchase our pardon, what will he refuse us that is good, right and holy? So if God answers our prayers "No!" then it is for our good and the eternal well being of those for whom we've prayed. His intent is to bless, not wound. His desire is to redeem and bless. His commitment is to work things out for our ultimate good (cf. Rom. 8:28) as he is transforming us to be more like his beloved Son (Rom. 8:29).

Prayer:
Dear Father, I confess that I am sometimes impatient and disappointed when my prayers do not seem to get the response I desire. Please calm and quiet my doubting heart. Please remind my spirit of your rich grace. Bring your comfort and assurance through the ministry of your Holy Spirit to my human spirit. I do believe that you want to bring me your blessing and grace, so while I may not always understand the bad things that happen in my life, I do trust that you are at work to make them all work for my good and your glory. In Jesus' name. Amen.

*
Wisdom:*
If anyone thinks himself to be religious, and yet does not [fn]bridle his tongue but deceives his own heart, this man’s religion is worthless. James 1:26 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 19, 2014

Devotional:*
For whatever is [fn]born of God overcomes the world; and this is the victory that has overcome the world—our faith. 1 John 5:4 (NASB)

This is the companion passage to 1 John 2:17 -- "The world and its desires are passing away, but the one who does the will of God lives forever." Our destiny and future are not limited to the boundaries of existence tied to our little blue planet. Our future and our hope burst the boundaries of mortality and are tied to our faith in a resurrected and victorious Savior who is coming back to bring us to his eternal home. This faith is displayed by doing God's will even when the most in our contemporary culture choose to chase what is fleeting and transient.

Prayer:
Thank you, dear Father, for the assurance of victory, immortality, reunion, and joy. In Jesus' name. Amen.

*
Wisdom:*
But I say, walk by the Spirit, and you will not carry out the desire of the flesh. Galatians 5:16 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 20, 2014

Devotional:*
So the angel who was speaking with me answered and said to me, “Do you not know what these are?” And I said, “No, my lord.” Then he [fn]said to me, “This is the word of the LORD to Zerubbabel saying, ‘Not by might nor by power, but by My Spirit,’ says the LORD of hosts. Zechariah 4:5-6 (NASB)

There are times in each of our spiritual lives when we face challenges far too big for our own resources and strengths. Zerubabbel faced such a challenge. God sent a prophet to remind him, and us through him, that our greatest victories will not be won by our power and might. No, these greatest victories, the ones that catch us up in God's great story of salvation, will occur when we trust that God's power is greater than our weakness and God's might is greater than our insufficiency. The real question that each of us must face is very simple: in our personal lives, and in our ministry efforts, where do we place our trust and what is the source of our confidence? Are they in our abilities, skills, insight, and strength or God's?

Prayer:
Please forgive me, dear Father the LORD Almighty, for trusting in my own power too much. Forgive me, God, for being overwhelmed and afraid by the obstacles, challenges, and opportunities placed before me. Through your great stories of faithfulness and victory in the Old Testament, please stir me to trust that your power is at work in me and in your Church, through the Holy Spirit. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Let your fountain be blessed, And rejoice in the wife of your youth. As a loving hind and a graceful doe, Let her breasts satisfy you at all times; Be [fn]exhilarated always with her love. Proverbs 5:18-19 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 21, 2014

Devotional:*
does not rejoice in unrighteousness, but rejoices with the truth; 1 Corinthians 13:6 (NASB)

Love does have its delights. One of those delights is in what is authentic, genuine, and true -- TRUTH! So as Jesus' disciples, we are not deceitful, manipulative, or coercive in our relationships. Instead, we are transparent, intimate, and honest. Why? Because true love delights in truth.

Prayer:
O LORD, God of love and truth, as you pour your love into my heart through your Holy Spirit, please refine my love to be genuine and true, without guile, manipulation, and deceit. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*
Wisdom:*
Then he *said to me, “Write, ‘Blessed are those who are invited to the marriage supper of the Lamb.’” And he *said to me, “These are true words of God.” Revelation 19:9 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 22, 2014

Devotional:*
For we have brought nothing into the world, so we cannot take anything out of it either. If we have food and covering, with these we shall be content. 1 Timothy 6:7-8 (NASB)

Godliness with contentment is great wealth! (see 1 Tim. 6:6) So what does it take for us to be content? Paul reminds Timothy that as long as we have food and clothing, we should be able to be content. It's when our desires get out of that channel, when covetousness and greed take over, that our life gets out of control and we replace God with a hunger for what is idolatrous. (cf. Col. 3:5).

Prayer:
Holy God, forgive me for being caught up in the lifestyle of greed and covetousness, of excess and extravagance. Help my heart to be content with the blessings you have so lavishly poured out on me and to find my joy in you and your people whom you have put into my life. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Pursue peace with all men, and the sanctification without which no one will see the Lord. Hebrews 12:14 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 24, 2014

Devotional:*
The wise of heart will receive commands, But [fn]a babbling fool will be [fn]ruined. Proverbs 10:8 (NASB)

When you hear a command from Scripture, do you wince? How about rationalize? How about transferring the responsibility to someone else? Or, do you obey to honor the Father? A wise heart accepts the commands of God as a blessing and a safeguard. A fool finds a way around the personal application of the command. Let's ask ourselves honesty, "Which of the two am I?"

Prayer:
Precious and Gracious God, my Heavenly Father, thank you for loving me enough to show me your truth and your commands. Please use my obedience to form your character in me and to make my example to be a good influence over those you have placed in my life. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*
Wisdom:*
Keep your behavior excellent among the Gentiles, so that in the thing in which they slander you as evildoers, they may [fn]because of your good deeds, as they observe them, glorify God in the day of [fn]visitation. 1 Peter 2:12 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 25, 2014

Devotional:*
The LORD is compassionate and gracious, Slow to anger and abounding in lovingkindness. Psalm 103:8 (NASB)

God is holy, righteous, and just. But, as important as these qualities are, he reveals them within his compassion, graciousness, patience, and overflowing mercy and love. We can not only obey, worship, and reverently respect God, we can also love, appreciate, and adore him! Maybe the greatest challenge, however, is to reflect the character of God in our own lives!

Prayer:
LORD God Almighty, I not only trust in you, but I appreciate your faithfulness, your mercy, your love, your graciousness, and your patient compassion. Please help me display each of these virtues more fully. In the name of the Lord Jesus. Amen.

*
Wisdom:*
“Do not store up for yourselves treasures on earth, where moth and rust destroy, and where thieves break in and steal. “But store up for yourselves treasures in heaven, where neither moth nor rust destroys, and where thieves do not break in or steal; for where your treasure is, there your heart will be also. Matthew 6:19-21 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 26, 2014

Devotional:*
For the LORD God is a sun and shield; The LORD gives grace and glory; No good thing does He withhold [fn]from those who walk [fn]uprightly. Psalm 84:11 (NASB)

These promises are made to the true worshiper (see Psalm 84. This worshiper delights to be in the presence of God and yearns to be with God in worship when he cannot be. This worshiper trusts fully in God as his source of strength, hope, victory, and joy. For this worshiper, God has left this incredible set of promises! Very similar to Romans 8, and its hallmark passage in verse 28, God promises work out things for good and bless those who "love him and are called according to his purpose" "all things in Christ" and withhold nothing that is good (Rom. 8:32). Why? God is for us! He is our sun and shield, he lavishes his grace and glory upon us, and he will not withhold any good thing from us.

Prayer:
O dear Father, how can I thank you? You have lavished your grace upon me in Jesus. You have promised me victory and heaven. I praise you for your grace. I thank you for sharing your glory with me. I rejoice knowing that you long to bless me. Now, dear Father, help me through your Holy Spirit to be the faithful person you long for me to be. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
[fn]Conduct yourselves with wisdom toward outsiders, [fn]making the most of the opportunity. Colossians 4:5 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 27, 2014

Devotional:*
But if the Spirit of Him who raised Jesus from the dead dwells in you, He who raised Christ Jesus from the dead will also give life to your mortal bodies [fn]through His Spirit who dwells in you. Romans 8:11 (NASB)

Romans 8 reminds us again and again of the blessings of the Holy Spirit living in us, God's children. The Spirit in us is our guarantee that we will be raised from the dead! Because the Spirit that gave Jesus life and raised him from the dead is in us, we can have confidence in our resurrection. Mortality will not claim us. The Holy Spirit's life-giving power is stronger than death. We will live! Even though our bodies may die, the Spirit of God animates, inspires, and empowers us to victory.

Prayer:
Holy Father, thank you so much for the gift of the Holy Spirit. To know that the power of the same Spirit who helped create the universe and who raised Jesus from the dead also lives in me takes my breath away with wonder and awe. You have chosen to live inside me, to bless me, mold me, develop me, and conform me to the goal of Jesus. Thank you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*
Wisdom:*
but [fn]sanctify Christ as Lord in your hearts, always being ready to make a [fn]defense to everyone who asks you to give an account for the hope that is in you, yet with gentleness and [fn]reverence; 1 Peter 3:15 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 28, 2014

Devotional:*
My son, do not reject the [fn]discipline of the LORD Or loathe His reproof, Proverbs 3:11-12 (NASB)

Discipline, even when it is not falsely confused with punishment, is considered onerous, irritating, and unnecessary. The lazy and sinful part of us wants no boundaries, even if they are good, and no direction because it might conflict with what we want to do. But the Lord disciplines out of love to bless us. It is a sign of his delight. Why? Because he is not content to leave us unchanged, unmotivated, and disinterested. He wants to move us closer to our goal: Jesus!

Prayer:
I confess, Righteous Father, I don't like discipline all that much. However, Father, deep down I know that your discipline is for my good and my spiritual blessing. Please help me better know and use the situations in my life to become more like Jesus, in whose name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The righteous will never be shaken, But the wicked will not dwell in the land. Proverbs 10:30 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*Mach 29, 2014

Devotional:*
“Greater love has no one than this, that one lay down his life for his friends. John 15:13 (NASB)

Words communicate and explain. We can tell someone we love them. We can explain how precious they are to us. Actions validate and confirm. When we sacrifice our preferences for another, we show our respect and affection. When we sacrifice ourselves, our wishes, and our preferences for a friend we give the greatest of all gifts and prove our love beyond any doubt.

Prayer:
Father, thank you for loving me enough to send Jesus as a ransom for my sins. Jesus, thank you for your loving sacrifice that not only saves me, but shows me the full extent of your love. In Jesus' name I thank you. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
from the same mouth come both blessing and cursing. My brethren, these things ought not to be this way. Does a fountain send out from the same opening both [fn]fresh and bitter water? James 3:10-11 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 31, 2014

Devotional:*
For all who are being led by the Spirit of God, these are sons of God. Romans 8:14 (NASB)

The Holy Spirit is God's seal on us. The Spirit lives in us and his presence in us means we are God's temple. The Spirit works to transform us to be more like Christ. The Spirit helps us produce the virtues of Christ -- love, joy, peace, patience, kindness, goodness, gentleness, self-control, and faithfulness. The Spirit intercedes for us when we pray, communicates the groanings of our heart when we don't have words, and fills us with power when we worship. In addition, the Spirit is our assurance that we are God's children. We are his. His future, his blessings, and his grace are ours.

Prayer:
Dear Father, thank you so much for living inside me through your Holy Spirit. Thank you for the assurance of your love, your presence, your power, and your guidance as I try to make the decisions and face the challenges of my daily life. Dear Father, as I yield my heart and my will to your Spirit's transforming grace and power, please help me develop more of your character and more completely display your grace today as I face the tasks before me. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
[fn]and be subject to one another in the [fn]fear of Christ. Ephesians 5:21 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 1, 2014

Devotional:*
For you have not received a spirit of slavery [fn]leading to fear again, but you have received [fn]a spirit of adoption as sons by which we cry out, “Abba! Father!” The Spirit Himself testifies with our spirit that we are children of God, Romans 8:15-16 (NASB)

Ab-ba. Listen to a baby and you will hear these basic early sounds. Incredibly, Jesus showed us, and the Spirit enables us, to speak to God with these syllables of familiarity, trust, vulnerability, dependency, and intimacy. The Spirit is our guarantee that we don't have to be afraid of God, but that we can approach him as our loving and tender Father who always listens to our hearts and seeks to bless our lives.

Prayer:
Abba Father, you are glorious and majestic. Your deeds are awesome. Your power, O LORD, is unfathomable. Your grace, Almighty God, is wonderful. Thank you, Holy and Righteous Father, for allowing me to approach you as my always near and ever present Abba. Please make your nearness clear in my life today. In Jesus' name. Amen.

*
Wisdom:*
Seek the LORD and His strength; Seek His face continually. Psalm 105:4 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 2, 2014

Devotional:*
Make Your face to shine upon Your servant; Save me in Your lovingkindness. Psalm 31:16 (NASB)

Can your faith hold during trying times? I hope mine can! This is a Psalm written during trying times. However, no matter how difficult the situation, the Psalmist still knows who God is and what he can do when he decides to do it. Even in trial he doesn't lose sight of the blessing that comes from the LORD being present.

Prayer:
Father, make your presence known in my life. I am confident you are there, I just need to experience your presence and receive your deliverance. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*
Wisdom:*
“So you shall keep His statutes and His commandments which I am [fn]giving you today, that it may go well with you and with your children after you, and that you may [fn]live long on the land which the LORD your God is giving you for all time.” Deuteronomy 4:40 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 3, 2014

Devotional:*
“You did not choose Me but I chose you, and appointed you that you would go and bear fruit, and that your fruit would remain, so that whatever you ask of the Father in My name He may give to you. John 15:16 (NASB)

Were you ever chosen last? Were you ever the one no one wanted on your team? Isn't it remarkable that God chose us in Jesus Christ! Isn't it amazing that we are loved and wanted by the King of the Ages and his Son, Jesus Christ! Not only that, we weren't chosen out of pity, but to make a difference. We're chosen to bear fruit that will endure! To help insure that productivity, Jesus has promised we can ask for God's blessing on our work for his Kingdom and he will bless us. Incredible!

Prayer:
Give me a heart, O God, that is open to your work and a vision that is as expansive as your grace. May my prayers ask for things that bring you glory, expand the borders of your kingdom, and reach beyond the limited things that so often distract me. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
But do not let this one fact escape your notice, beloved, that with the Lord one day is like a thousand years, and a thousand years like one day. 2 Peter 3:8 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 4, 2014

Devotional:*
For I consider that the sufferings of this present time are not worthy to be compared with the glory that is to be revealed to us. Romans 8:18 (NASB)

Paul knew hardship: take a look at the list of just some of the difficult challenges he had to face in 2 Corinthians 11:22-33. His "present sufferings" make most of our difficulties seem tame by comparison. However, Paul could say confidently that the glory he would have with Christ (cf. Col. 3:1-4) would be so incredible, with blessings so fantastic, that his hardships are minor in comparison. That glory will also be ours! Now isn't that fantastic news.

Prayer:
Holy and Almighty God, you are awesome, glorious, and majestic. I praise you for reaching down and saving me by your grace. Father, most of the time my faith is strong and I feel confident about my future. However, at times my faith can waver when I'm confronted with grave difficulties. Give me courage and boldness, dear God, to face those challenges with the conviction that they are actually minor in comparison to the glory you will share with me when Jesus returns. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For the word of the cross is foolishness to those who [fn]are perishing, but to us who [fn]are being saved it is the power of God. 1 Corinthians 1:18 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 5, 2014

Devotional:*
We love, because He first loved us. 1 John 4:19 (NASB)

We love others because God has first loved us. Our Heavenly Father taught us how to love in Jesus. Our Abba Father has given us security and confidence so we can love more fully. Our Holy and Almighty God loved us boldly and sacrificially so we could properly understand and define love. We are not the source of love: God is. We are not the great example of love: God is. We tend to be careful and share our love with only those with whom we want to share it: God's love is expansive and open to all. We love because he first loved us.

Prayer:
Forgive me, Righteous Father, for the times that I have been careful and guarded with my love of your children. Please help me to love others as you have loved me. I ask especially for today, that I might touch someone's life with love that especially needs it whether they respond favorably to that love or not. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*
Wisdom:*
For it is written, “AS I LIVE, SAYS THE LORD, EVERY KNEE SHALL BOW TO ME,
AND EVERY TONGUE SHALL [fn]GIVE PRAISE TO GOD.” Romans 14:11 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 7, 2014

Devotional:
*My son, let them not [fn]vanish from your sight; Keep sound wisdom and discretion, So they will be life to your soul And adornment to your neck. Proverbs 3:21-22 (NASB)

God used his wisdom to create the cosmos and all that is in it. Through his discernment, he appointed to each being and to each item its place in his dazzling display of diversity. He has chosen to share that wisdom and discernment with those who reverence him and search for his wisdom. If we will use that wisdom and discernment we will possess the greatest of all jewels and a blessing that will enrich our life.

Prayer:
Father, I know that you will bless me with wisdom if I ask. I am asking for that wisdom, dear Father. I want to live a holy life that is clearly a reflection of your character and in honor of your holiness. Bless me with wisdom and discernment as I face the day-to-day decisions that I must make that impact the lives of others. In Jesus name. Amen.

*
Wisdom:*
Finally, brethren, whatever is true, whatever is honorable, whatever is right, whatever is pure, whatever is [fn]lovely, whatever is of good repute, if there is any excellence and if anything worthy of praise, [fn]dwell on these things. Philippians 4:8 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 8, 2014

Devotional:*
and to know the love of Christ which surpasses knowledge, that you may be filled up to all the fullness of God. Now to Him who is able to do far more abundantly beyond all that we ask or think, according to the power that works within us, Ephesians 3:19-20 (NASB)

"We belong!" That's what the apostle Paul is telling us. We're not outsiders or second class citizens or "Johnny come lately" children of God. Because of grace, we belong! We are part of God's house! The foundation of that house is made up of the apostles and prophets. The cornerstone of that house is Jesus himself. Incredibly, we are also a part of this holy house of God. We belong!

Prayer:
El Shaddai, God of the mountains and LORD God Almighty, the covenant God of Israel, from age to age your steadfast love has blessed your people with your promises, your grace, and your future. Thank you for bringing me into your people by grace through faith in Jesus. Thank you for making me a vital part of your house. Forgive me for the times that I have doubted my importance to your cause and awaken in me the realization that I belong to you, to your people, and to your house. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
[fn]An evil man is ensnared by the transgression of his lips, But the righteous will escape from trouble. Proverbs 12:13 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 9, 2014

Devotional:*
[fn]I have sent him to you for this very purpose, so that you may know [fn]about us, and that he may comfort your hearts. Ephesians 6:22 (NASB)

As Paul faced the difficulties of imprisonment, he was more concerned about the people in Ephesus than he was about himself. Rather than keeping Tychicus close at hand for his own personal benefit, Paul sent him back to bless the people in Asia Minor. Even in his time of difficulty and danger, Paul was concerned more to bless than he was to be blessed. Isn't that a great example to us today? We so often get upset about our minor inconveniences and ruin our attitude toward everyone around us. Paul's example should convict us and lead us to be a blessing to others regardless of our circumstances.

Prayer:
Father, forgive me for letting my difficulties ruin my attitude. I want to be a blessing to others no matter my personal circumstances. Convict me with your Spirit when I begin to focus too much on myself and my situation. Expand my heart with your grace so that I can use my inconveniences, problems, struggles, and challenges to be opportunities to share and to display your grace. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*
Wisdom:*
For the whole Law is fulfilled in one word, in the statement,“YOU SHALL LOVE YOUR NEIGHBOR AS YOURSELF.” Galatians 5:14 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 10, 2014

Devotional:*
It is better to be humble in spirit with the lowly Than to divide the spoil with the proud. Proverbs 16:19 (NASB)

What is your source of significance? This proverb challenges us to view the world upside down to the rest of culture. Humility and association with the lowly and oppressed are valued by God. Abusive power and arrogance are not. God didn't just give us this proverb, he sent us his Son to demonstrate it. Now if we can only learn to live it. Ah! But Jesus does give us the opportunity to demonstrate it when he says, Follow me! (cf. John 13)

Prayer:
Father, I do recognize my weakness and vulnerability to temptation, to the lure of my culture's facades, and to the pressure to be like the "popular crowd." Thank you for Jesus, who had power but displayed humility, who had position but identified with the abandoned, forgotten, and rejected. Please use me to be a difference-maker in my world by including those who are left out, forgotten, and disenfranchised. In Jesus name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The one who says he is in the Light and yet hates his brother is in the darkness until now. 1 John 2:9 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 11, 2014

Devotional:*
So Jesus was saying to those Jews who had believed Him, “If you continue in My word, then you are truly disciples of Mine; and you will know the truth, and the truth will make you free.” John 8:31-32 (NASB)
Truth is not something we know, it is something we live. Jesus reminds us that we must not only know his teaching, but also obey it. However, obedience is one of the proofs of our discipleship and doorway to freedom and truth.

Prayer:
Father, forgive me for taking obedience to your will so lightly. Sometimes your way seems restrictive and hard. However, dear Father, deep in my heart I do genuinely believe that your will is a blessing and not a hindrance. Use me to help others find joy in obeying you, too. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Jesus *said to him, “Because you have seen Me, have you believed? Blessed are they who did not see, and yet believed.”. John 20:29 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 12, 2014

Devotional:*
Do not let kindness and truth leave you; Bind them around your neck, Write them on the tablet of your heart. So you will find favor and good [fn]repute In the sight of God and man. Proverbs 3:3-4 (NASB)

Character is measured by the love and faithfulness we genuinely display in our daily lives. These are not simple virtues that we can fake. Merciful love is displayed when we have power over another but choose to treat them with kindness and genuine concern. Faithfulness is being a person of truth -- genuine and trustworthy in word and deed. These virtues need to be a part of our everyday life and permeate our very identity. When they do, others will notice and God will be pleased.

Prayer:
Holy God -- faithful and compassionate, full of mercy and steadfast love -- I praise you for your example of strength and mercy, holiness and compassion, love and faithfulness. Carve this character on my heart as I submit myself to your will and open my life to your Spirit's transformational power. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A tranquil heart is life to the body, But passion is rottenness to the bones. Proverbs 14:30 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 14, 2014

Devotional:*
In the same way the Spirit also helps our weakness; for we do not know how to pray as we should, but the Spirit Himself intercedes for us with groanings too deep for words; Romans 8:26 (NASB)

Isn't it incredible! Even in those times that my words are blocked and my heart is heavy, God hears my prayers. It is not because I am articulate, wise, or faithful enough to pray as I should. No, it is because God has graciously placed his Spirit in our hearts to make known what my words cannot capture and my mind cannot verbalize. God hears my groanings, my yearnings, my heartbreaks, and my heart-cries. He knows what I cannot think, but only feel. Through the work of the Holy Spirit, he answers those unuttered prayers with his presence, grace, and power.

Prayer:
Father, I am comforted by the assurance that even if I don't know what to say, you know what I cannot articulate. I trust you to answer my longings as you see fit, for I know that you know what I need far more than I know how to ask for it. In Jesus' name, and with full confidence in the Holy Spirit, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“But I say to you, do not resist an evil person; but whoever slaps you on your right cheek, turn the other to him also. Matthew 5:39 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 15, 2014

Devotional:*
As for you, the anointing which you received from Him abides in you, and you have no need for anyone to teach you; but as His anointing teaches you about all things, and is true and is not a lie, and just as it has taught you, [fn]you abide in Him. 1 John 2:27 (NASB)

When we became Christians, we were not only cleansed by the Holy Spirit, we were also filled with the Holy Spirit. John speaks of this as our anointing. The Spirit helps us hear the truth about Jesus and keeps us from surrendering that truth to false teaching that would diminish either side of Jesus' identity -- Jesus, God with us and God like us. We abide in Jesus when we hold on to both of these incredible truths.

Prayer:
Holy and Righteous Father, thank you for sending Jesus to save me. May I never surrender my sense of wonder or my deep feelings of appreciation for all that Jesus was, is, and will be. Thank you for sending me your Spirit to help me safeguard the truth about your Son and my Savior, in whose name I pray and give you thanks. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
In the day of prosperity be happy, But in the day of adversity consider— God has made the one as well as the other So that man will not discover anything that will be after him. Ecclesiastes 7:14 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 16, 2014

Devotional:*
And we know that [fn]God causes all things to work together for good to those who love God, to those who are called according to His purpose. Romans 8:28 (NASB)

Bad stuff happens in life. Satan has a part to play in the bad stuff. Our own sins and their consequences also play a part. The rebellion against God and the spiritual weakness in those we love bring hurtful things into our life. Sometimes, God even disciplines us to awaken us out of lethargy or to correct some sinful problem in our lives. Yet in all these things, we have an incredible promise: If we love God and are seeking to honor his call in our lives, our Father in heaven will work out all of the things going on in our life for our good.

Prayer:
Father, I appreciate your promise to work out all things in my life, both good and bad, for my good. I ask, dear Father, for faith to believe this promise is true during painful and difficult times. I ask for patience, O God, to hang on to my convictions when trying times persist. I believe your promise, dear LORD, and look forward to what you will eventually make of me when you are finished with your work. In Jesus' mighty name I pray. Amen.

*
Wisdom:*
Blessed is a man who perseveres under trial; for once he has [fn]been approved, he will receive the crown of life which the Lord has promised to those who love Him. James 1:12 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 17, 2014

Devotional:*
He who is slow to anger has great understanding, But he who is [fn]quick-tempered exalts folly. Proverbs 14:29 (NASB)

Responding quickly to aggravation, threat, insult, or difficulty suggests strength to many folks today. However, responding hastily out of anger is foolish. This response seldom produces the desired long term effect and nearly always compounds the problems that need to be addressed. Patiently dealing with frustrating and painful situations shows understanding and is nearly always more fruitful in the long run.

Prayer:
Father, I ask for patience and self-control. I know these virtues are part of the fruit of your Spirit's presence in my life, so I ask that the Holy Spirit have more impact on my heart and life. Please give me the understanding and wisdom to keep my mouth shut until I have had an opportunity to pray and think about the issues and people involved involved. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Therefore, take up the full armor of God, so that you will be able to resist in the evil day, and having done everything, to stand firm. Ephesians 6:13 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 18, 2014

Devotional:*
AND YOU SHALL LOVE THE LORD YOUR GOD WITH ALL YOUR HEART, AND WITH ALL YOUR SOUL, AND WITH ALL YOUR MIND, AND WITH ALL YOUR STRENGTH.’ “The second is this, ‘YOU SHALL LOVE YOUR NEIGHBOR AS YOURSELF.’ There is no other commandment greater than these.” Mark 12:30-31 (NASB)

Sometimes the most important things are not hard to understand. God wants us to love him with every fiber of our being and to also love those around us. All of his demands on character really boil down to honoring these two great principles that transcend law and bring the character of God to hearts.

Prayer:
Almighty God and Heavenly Father, I love you. I love you for your plan to send your Messiah as a descendant of Abraham and David. I love you for your unfailing love. I love you for listening grace to hear my feeble prayers. I love you for sending Jesus and for starting your church. I love you dear God, in the name of Jesus. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Therefore, since we have so great a cloud of witnesses surrounding us, let us also lay aside every encumbrance and the sin which so easily entangles us, and let us run with endurance the race that is set before us, Hebrews 12:1 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 19, 2014

Devotional:*
Do not envy a man of violence And do not choose any of his ways. For the devious are an abomination to the LORD; But [fn]He is intimate with the upright. Proverbs 3:31-32 (NASB)

God does not like bullies, oppressors, or exploiters. Those who control by intimidation and violence are detestable and an abomination to the LORD. We are not to idolize, praise, or reward those who have risen to power by exploiting others.

Prayer:
Father and Sovereign LORD, please break the power of the oppressors who persecute and abuse your people.


*Wisdom:*
And I heard a voice from heaven, saying, “Write, ‘Blessed are the dead who die in the Lord from now on!’” “Yes,” says the Spirit, “so that they may rest from their labors, for their deeds follow with them.” Revelation 14:13 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 21, 2014

Devotional:
*He who dwells in the shelter of the Most High Will abide in the shadow of the Almighty. Psalm 91:1 (NASB)

When summer's scorching heat arrives, where will you find your shadow of protection and refreshment? When we place our lives in the care of God Most High, we find that his shadow of protection and refreshment covers us. Even in times of difficulty, we know that he has protected us from the worst of Satan's withering attack and that his presence offers us strength that we may not often see but always can trust.

Prayer:
Give me eyes to see, O LORD, and a heart to believe that you are there when I cannot see any evidence of your presence. Please be my protection in times of attack and my refreshment in times that bring soul-withering despair. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.
*

Wisdom:*
“Do not judge so that you will not be judged. “For in the way you judge, you will be judged; and [fn]by your standard of measure, it will be measured to you. Matthew 7:1-2 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 22, 2014

Devotional:*
I will be glad and exult in You; I will sing praise to Your name, O Most High. Psalm 9:2 (NASB)

When was the last time you made up a song? The last time you made up a song of praise to God? Worried that you can't do it? Don't think it will be good? Don't worry, your only audience is your Abba Father who longs to hear your heart sing regardless of your voice's perfection or your melody's tune. He wants to rejoice and be glad with you. So open your heart and raise your voice to praise your God.
Prayer:
Holy and Merciful God Almighty, I praise you for the sun rising and setting in glorious splendor. I praise you for the gift of grace. I praise you for the miraculous preservation of your people, even though they have repeatedly been under attack. I praise you for sending Jesus, the Son of Abraham and the Son of David, my Messiah and Lord. I praise you for raising him from the dead. I praise you for your promise to send him back for your children. I praise you for your work in my life. I praise, O LORD, and I am glad to be your child. In Jesus' name I offer my praise. Amen.

*
Wisdom:*
[fn]This you know, my beloved brethren. But everyone must be quick to hear, slow to speak and slow to anger; for the anger of man does not achieve the righteousness of God. James 1:19-20 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 23, 2014

Devotional:*
A Psalm of David. The LORD is my shepherd, I [fn]shall not want. Psalm 23:1 (NASB)

A sheep is only as good as its shepherd. We are incredibly blessed!

Prayer:
O Great Shepherd, carry me like a lamb, tenderly in your arms and close to your heart. My life, my future, and my strength depend upon you. Please help me hear your voice above the confusing distractions around me. Under your care I have no fears. Thank you for being my Shepherd. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“BLESSED ARE THOSE WHOSE LAWLESS DEEDS HAVE BEEN FORGIVEN, AND WHOSE SINS HAVE BEEN COVERED. Romans 4:7 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 24, 2014

Devotional:*
For You, O LORD, have made me glad by [fn]what You have done, I will sing for joy at the works of Your hands. Psalm 92:4 (NASB)

Gaze into the heavens on a dark night and see the wonders of the starry hosts. Think of the incredible diversity of earth's wonders. Look at your own life and see the fingerprints of God's work in your own experience (Rom. 8:28). As Jesus said, our Father is working still (John 5:17). Yes, it does make us glad to know that we are not alone in working our own life (Psalm 139; Phil. 2:13). There is a deep-seated joy at knowing that the LORD, Creator of the universe is at work in us and for us. No wonder singing praise is such a natural response for us!

Prayer:
Dear Heavenly Father, I praise you for power and glory revealed in the majesty of your creation. I thank you for your work in transforming and recreating me, as well. Please continue your transforming work in me. Make me what you want me to be. In Jesus' name. Amen.

*
Wisdom:*
The poor man and the oppressor [fn]have this in common: The LORD gives light to the eyes of both. Proverbs 29:13 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 25, 2014

Devotional:*
Nun. Your word is a lamp to my feet And a light to my path. Psalm 119:105 (NASB)

So often, those of us who have received the blessings of faith and the guidelines of the Word of God don't fully appreciate them. Can you imagine what it is like to try to define ones worth, clarify ones values, and establish ones sense of purpose without a standard of truth? Imagine what it would be like to be lost without a map and without a compass? Remember what it was like to wake up in an unfamiliar place as a child in the pitch black darkness totally disoriented? We don't have to worry about that now, do we? God's Word both Scripture and his Son light our dark paths and show us the way home!

Prayer:
O LORD, my Abba Father, thank you for not leaving me in darkness. Your Word lights my path and your Son, the Light of the World, lights my life. Thank you for not leaving me alone to find my way. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Therefore, having these promises, beloved, let us cleanse ourselves from all defilement of flesh and spirit, perfecting holiness in the fear of God. 2 Corinthians 7:1 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 26, 2014

Devotional:
*He makes me lie down in green pastures; He leads me beside [fn]quiet waters. He restores my soul; He guides me in the [fn]paths of righteousness For His name’s sake. Psalm 23:2-3 (NASB)

Some of us won't slow down for anything! Well, almost anything. When we get "too full ourselves" and too caught up in our own plans, the LORD, our Shepherd, slows us down and makes us lie down. Our Shepherd knows we need rest, nourishment, and refreshment and helps us, yes and even sometimes makes us, find "green pastures" and "still waters." He then leads us in the direction of his righteousness and holiness once we are rested and refreshed. Isn't it interesting that God's order for our life is always grace and then glory.
Prayer:
Thank you, dear Father, for slowing down my frantic life and leading me to times of refreshment, rest, and nourishment. I trust that you will lead me to what I need as you mature me to have more and more of your righteous character. Please forgive me for getting too busy to hear your voice and to respond to your grace. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
More than that, I count all things to be loss [fn]in view of the surpassing value of [fn]knowing Christ Jesus my Lord, [fn]for whom I have suffered the loss of all things, and count them but rubbish so that I may gain Christ, Philippians 3:8 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 28, 2014

Devotional:*
For He has satisfied the [fn]thirsty soul, And the hungry soul He has filled with what is good. Psalm 107:9 (NASB)

The Bible cries out with one recurring truth: God quenches the thirst and satisfies the hunger of those who seek him. So often we try to soothe the ache in our soul and fill the emptiness in our heart with what is only a temporary satisfaction that only God's presence can fill. Let's refuse every false satisfaction and seek the LORD!

Prayer:
Forgive me, dear Father, for trying to find the satisfaction for my soul's hunger in what is not truly sustaining. (Confess the area of temptation that most often causes you to stumble in this area — sex, status, possessions, economic security, chemical dependency, abusing food, body identity, etc.) As I seek you, dear LORD, please make your presence known as you satisfy my spiritual thirst and satiate my soul's hunger. In the name of Jesus, my Lord. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“Blessed are those who have been persecuted for the sake of righteousness, for theirs is the kingdom of heaven. Matthew 5:10 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 29, 2014

Devotional:*
For the word of God is living and active and sharper than any two-edged sword, and piercing as far as the division of soul and spirit, of both joints and marrow, and able to judge the thoughts and intentions of the heart. Hebrews 4:12 (NASB)

What is the greatest tool to repair the human heart? ...by-pass surgery? ...angioplasty? ...artificial heart? ...transplant? How about the Word of God? You see, while these other techniques can be of great aid to the physical heart of people, God's tool for heart surgery is his Word. This sharp scalpel can reach the soul and spirit as well as being a physical blessing. So how much of your heart are you offering to God, and his powerful heart-healing tool to touch? As you open God's Scripture, as you hear the message of God preached, why not ask for the Holy Spirit's help to help you understand, apply, and put into practice what is being taught? Let's offer our hearts to the Great Physician to do his work in us!

Prayer:
Holy God, I ask that as I open your Scriptures and hear your Word preached and taught, that the Holy Spirit penetrate my heart and convict me of sin, discomfort me in areas where I need growth, and stir me in areas where I need motivation to be more like Jesus, in whose name I pray. Amen.

*
Wisdom:*
“And behold, I am coming quickly. Blessed is he who [fn]heeds the words of the prophecy of this book.” Revelation 22:7 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 30, 2014

Devotional:*
“Have I not commanded you? Be strong and courageous! Do not tremble or be dismayed, for the LORD your God is with you wherever you go.” Joshua 1:9 (NASB)

While these words were spoken to Joshua when he took over for Moses, they are also applicable to us. Take a moment and read Psalm 139 out loud and see that God's promise to be with us is for all who truly call upon him. Listen to Jesus' words in Matthew 28:18-20, as he promises his disciples to "be with them always, even to the close of the age." Remember God's promise, reiterated from an Old Testament blessing in Hebrews 13:5, "Never will I leave you, never will I desert you!" Let's be strong; our God, our Father, our Shepherd is always near, even if it doesn't seem so. We cannot go anywhere without his presence being near us and in us. We are not alone. We don't have to be afraid. In fact, not even death can separate us from his love (see Romans 8:35-39).

Prayer:
Be near, dear Father, not only in your promise and not only with your presence, but also in my awareness. I need to know you are near when I respond to the incredible opportunities before me. I need to be confident in your help and sustaining love as I face the rigorous challenges in my life. I trust in your unfailing love. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Be kind to one another, tender-hearted, forgiving each other, just as God in Christ also has forgiven [fn]you. Ephesians 4:32 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 1, 2014

Devotional:*
He who walks in integrity walks securely, But he who perverts his ways will be found out. Proverbs 10:9 (NASB)

"Tell the truth the first time and then you won't have to remember what you said." That's a quote attributed to the famous Speaker of the House (U.S.A. House of Representatives) Sam Rayburn. That's basically what God's wisdom is trying to teach us in this passage. Be a person of integrity. Then, when someone finds out your secrets, you can feel secure knowing that you have lived for godliness. However, a perverse and deceitful person has to constantly worry that someone will find him out. There is no security or assurance in crooked paths, only the certainty of getting tripped up and caught. When the secrets of evil that have been whispered in dark places get shouted from the rooftops, those who have lived for the Lord can be secure, knowing that what gets shouted about them is said with the voice of God: "Well done, good and faithful servant!"

Prayer:
Please forgive me, dear God, for those times that I have been secretive and dishonest. Purify me of deceit. Help me speak only what is true and appropriate. Transform my evil secrets, through your holy grace, into a holy character that is the same both in public and private. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*
Wisdom:*
Come now, you who say, “Today or tomorrow we will go to such and such a city, and spend a year there and engage in business and make a profit.” [fn]Yet you do not know [fn]what your life will be like tomorrow. You are just a vapor that appears for a little while and then vanishes away. [fn]Instead, you ought to say, “If the Lord wills, we will live and also do this or that.” James 4:13-15 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 2, 2014

Devotional:*
Even so consider yourselves to be dead to sin, but alive to God in Christ Jesus. Therefore do not let sin reign in your mortal body so that you obey its lusts, Romans 6:11-12 (NASB)

If we have been cleansed from perversity, if we have died with Christ in baptism and have been cleansed thoroughly and completely by the Holy Spirit, then let's live for God! Let's resist sin, and our inclination to sin, with all our might, knowing that as we do, the Holy Spirit will empower us to a much greater righteousness than we could ever live on our own. Let's begin each day with a conscious decision to be dead to our sinful past and alive to the goal of the holy character of God!

Prayer:
Loving and Righteous Father, Almighty God, help my heart remain firmly committed to your will and more fully conformed to your holy character and grace. In the name of Jesus, my Savior and my Lord. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The glory of young men is their strength, And the [fn]honor of old men is their gray hair. Proverbs 20:29 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 3, 2014

Devotional:*
For the grace of God has appeared, [fn]bringing salvation to all men, [fn]instructing us to deny ungodliness and worldly desires and to live sensibly, righteously and godly in the present age, Titus 2:11-12 (NASB)

Grace is not about excuses for our sins, but about a deep-seated thanksgiving for pardon and a life-changing commitment to say "No!" to all that is evil, corrupt, and wicked no matter how alluring or how pervasive they may be in our culture.

Prayer:
LORD, God of Jesus, my Abba Father, I praise you for your costly grace and love demonstrated to me in Jesus. Now galvanize my commitment to say "No!" to all those sins that required my Savior's pain and humiliation. Through your Spirit, form in me a righteous lifestyle that is self-controlled and is reflective of your righteousness. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Act as free men, and [fn]do not use your freedom as a covering for evil, but use it as bondslaves of God. 1 Peter 2:16 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 5, 2014

Devotional:*
looking for the blessed hope and the appearing of the glory of [fn]our great God and Savior, Christ Jesus, who gave Himself for us to redeem us from every lawless deed, and to purify for Himself a people for His own possession, zealous for good deeds. Titus 2:13-14 (NASB)

We haven't arrived at our destination (cf. Philipppians 3). We are in waiting! Jesus, who offered his own life for our redemption, will gloriously return to take us home. During our time of waiting, let's be eager to do what is right, good, and holy.

Prayer:
Father, make me holy. Holy Spirit, make me eager. Jesus, make me glorious. Do these things for your praise and for the blessing of those who need to know you better. Please forgive me for the times I have settled for mediocrity and stir me to a holy passion to belong to you. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The LORD is compassionate and gracious, Slow to anger and abounding in lovingkindness. Psalm 103:8 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 6, 2014

Devotional:
*For sin shall not be master over you, for you are not under law but under grace. Romans 6:14 (NASB)

As we called on Jesus' name in baptism and trusted him to be our Savior, we died to sin. In this death, we die to dying and pass from death to life because of our faith in Jesus and in God's power (John 5:24; Col. 2:12). Our life is joined to Jesus, and his glorious future becomes our own (Col. 3:1-4). We are not under law, but grace. Let's respond to the gift of grace with passion and with zeal to be holy. Let's open ourselves to the transforming work of the Holy Spirit, who changes us to be like Jesus (2 Cor. 3:18). We are grace-children. We are not in bondage to sin, but liberated by grace to be all that God has made us to be — his craftmanship (Eph. 2:1-10). Sin will not be our master!

Prayer:
Purify my heart, dear LORD and Father, and make it new and alive to your grace and dead to the sin that once entangled me. In Jesus' name. Amen.

*
Wisdom:*
Blessed is he who reads and those who hear the words of the prophecy, and [fn]heed the things which are written in it; for the time is near. Revelation 1:3 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 7, 2014

Devotional:*
What then? Shall we sin because we are not under law but under grace? May it never be! Romans 6:15 (NASB)

This matching verse to Romans 6:1-2, is the great reminder that sin is no longer our master and no longer our choice. We choose to live for God with every fiber of our being and loathe the life of sin that once held us in bondage to death and defeat.

Prayer:
Dear God, my Father... precious Jesus my Lord... Holy Spirit my inner companion and holy fire... stir in me a holy passion to be the person of holy and righteous grace you have created me and redeemed me to be. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
with all humility and gentleness, with patience, showing tolerance for one another in love, Ephesians 4:2 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 8, 2014

Devotional:*
How much better it is to get wisdom than gold! And to get understanding is to be chosen above silver. Proverbs 16:16 (NASB)

What are the greatest riches in life? Well surely they are not silver and gold. Of infinitely greater value is wisdom, which helps us understand what is valuable, what is true, what is worthy of our heart, and what is not.

Prayer:
Heavenly Father, God of the Ages and Giver of every good and perfect gift, please bless me with holy and practical wisdom so that I can more fully know how you have blessed me and so that I can be the blessing to others that you want me to be. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
But above all, my brethren, do not swear, either by heaven or by earth or with any other oath; but [fn]your yes is to be yes, and your no, no, so that you may not fall under judgment. James 5:12 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 9, 2014

Devotional:*
Even though I walk through the [fn]valley of the shadow of death, I fear no [fn]evil, for You are with me; Your rod and Your staff, they comfort me. Psalm 23:4 (NASB)

Death is the ultimate profanity in today's world. We don't like to think about it, much less talk about it. However, death is that one reality that will not leave us alone. We lose friends and family members to death. At one point in our lives, we too, will face this inevitability unless Jesus comes before our passing. So what is our assurance as we face the inescapable? Our Shepherd! He will walk us through, guiding and protecting and comforting us in our journey. And as Christians, this promise is only intensified because we know Jesus as our Good Shepherd, and he has taken the walk ahead of us to insure that our walk through death's valley doesn't end in death, but in glory.

Prayer:
Dear Heavenly Father, my Shepherd and Savior, thank you that I do not have to face death alone. I look for your guidance and listen for your voice to lead me through death's dark valley and bring me to your holy and glorious presence in victory and with joy. In Jesus' name I confidently pray. Amen.

*
Wisdom:*
Make sure that your character is free from the love of money, being content with what you have; for He Himself has said, “I WILL NEVER DESERT YOU, NOR WILL I EVER FORSAKEYOU,” Hebrews 13:5 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 10, 2014

Devotional:*
For the anxious longing of the creation waits eagerly for the revealing of the sons of God. Romans 8:19 (NASB)

Eagerly waits! Don't you just love that idea! Sounds like an oxymoron. It's not. Think of a groom waiting for his bride to come down the aisle. Imagine parents of a child that is due to be born. Remember what it was like as a child waiting for Christmas morning. Eagerly waits! That's what creation, so caught up with decay, disaster, and death, is doing! And what is creation waiting for so eagerly? Our transformation and revelation as God's triumphant and glorious children. Sounds pretty wonderful for a time and world like ours.

Prayer:
O LORD, God of all creation and source of all redemption, I long for the day that every tear is dried and my bondage to decay is over. Please keep my heart set on the glory that is to be revealed when Christ returns. In the name of the Lord Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The world is passing away, and also its lusts; but the one who does the will of God lives forever. 1 John 2:17 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 12, 2014

Devotional:*
And not only this, but also we ourselves, having the first fruits of the Spirit, even we ourselves groan within ourselves, waiting eagerly for our adoption as sons, the redemption of our body. Romans 8:23 (NASB)

The Holy Spirit, who lives in us, is our guarantee of a greater glory that is to come (cf. 2 Cor. 1:22; 5:5). The Spirit is the first fruits of that glory that is to be revealed in us (cf. Rom. 8:18). Our current state is only a foretaste of what lies ahead for us; we yearn to be clothed with our heavenly dwelling and to be at home with God (2 Cor. 5:1-8).

Prayer:
Dear Father, you have blessed me with so many wonderful blessings. I thank you for each and every one of them. At the same time, dear Father, I do long to be brought into your presence in glory as your child. The pain and heartache of the world, the fragility of my body, and my frustration with my own vulnerability to sin keep we longing for the day that your Son returns in glory. Until that day, help me as I try to be your holy child. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For we are a fragrance of Christ to God among those who are being saved and among those who are perishing; to the one an aroma from death to death, to the other an aroma from life to life. And who is adequate for these things? 2 Corinthians 2:15-16 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 13, 2014

Devotional:*
“He who has My commandments and keeps them is the one who loves Me; and he who loves Me will be loved by My Father, and I will love him and will disclose Myself to him.” John 14:21 (NASB)

Love is much more than a feeling or an attitude: love is an action. When we love, we show it by our deeds. As disciples of Jesus, our love is shown by our obedience to the things Jesus taught. Of course, that obedience brings an incredible blessing — Jesus reveals himself to those that obey him!

Prayer:
Dear LORD, my Abba Father, please forgive me for my sins. Empower me to resist the Evil One. Help me find delight in obeying the teaching of my Lord and Savior, Jesus. In the name your Son I ask this. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“[fn] Blessed are the [fn]poor in spirit, for theirs is the kingdom of heaven. Matthew 5:3 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 14, 2014

Devotional:*
Therefore I urge you, brethren, by the mercies of God, to present your bodies a living and holy sacrifice, [fn]acceptable to God, which is your [fn]spiritual service of worship. And do not be conformed to this [fn]world, but be transformed by the renewing of your mind, so that you may [fn]prove what the will of God is, that which is good and [fn] acceptable and perfect. Romans 12:1-2 (NASB)

The motivation for our holiness is God's incredible mercy and grace. We offer ourselves to him because he has already shown us his love through the sacrifice of Jesus. As we offer ourselves to honor him, we are worshiping him. As we refuse to be molded into the lifestyle of the world, we offer him praise. As we consistently do these things with our lives, God's will becomes even more clear. With the Spirit's help, we are daily being transformed to be more like Jesus (2 Cor. 3:18) as we display more of the character of God (Gal. 5:22-23).

Prayer:
Father, as the old hymn says, "Have thine own way Lord... mold me and make me after thy will!" I gladly offer you my heart, my life, and my future to use to your glory. In Jesus' name. Amen.

*
Wisdom:*
How blessed are the people who are so situated; How blessed are the people whose God is the LORD! Psalm 144:15 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 15, 2014

Devotional:*
And He was saying to them all, “If anyone wishes to come after Me, he must deny himself, and take up his cross daily and follow Me. Luke 9:23 (NASB)

Offering ourselves to God isn't easy because it means we must first die to our own selfish will. Like Jesus did in the Garden of Gethsemane, we face our own cross and must cry out, "Not my will, dear Father, but your will be done!"

Prayer:
Dear Father, thank you for sending Jesus as my Savior. Lord Jesus, I want to follow you. I don't want it to be half-hearted or hypocritical. I want your life to be seen in me. So please, gently show me the areas where my heart needs to be softened and my character needs to be shaped by the Spirit so that I can more perfectly reflect your glory, grace, and character to those around me. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“[fn]Ask, and it will be given to you; [fn]seek, and you will find; [fn]knock, and it will be opened to you. “For everyone who asks receives, and he who seeks finds, and to him who knocks it will be opened. Matthew 7:7-8 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 16, 2014

Devotional:*
What the wicked fears will come upon him, But the desire of the righteous will be granted. Proverbs 10:24 (NASB)

The wicked fear the triumph of goodness, holiness, and righteousness. They fear not being in control. They fear death overtaking them. The righteous desire the triumph of goodness, holiness, and righteousness. They offer their life to be controlled by the Holy Spirit of God. They recognize death is an enemy, but one that has been conquered by their Savior. In times like these, isn't it comforting to know that the fear of the wicked is really all the wicked can be sure of receiving!

Prayer:
O LORD God, please bring your justice, mercy, and righteousness to triumph in the lives of all who seek after you and your will. Please make my heart more like yours in regard to evil and those who perpetuate it and stir in me a deeper passion to lead those to Christ who do not know you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
There is no wisdom and no understanding And no counsel against the LORD. Proverbs 21:30 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 17, 2014

Devotional:*
You prepare a table before me in the presence of my enemies; You [fn]have anointed my head with oil; My cup overflows. Psalm 23:5 (NASB)

While the enemy of the righteous may flourish for a season, God will lavish his love and show his favor on the righteous. As the apostle Paul reminded his dear friends in Philippians, their prayers and the work of the Holy Spirit guaranteed his deliverance: he would either be delivered from prison and death to serve them, or he would be delivered from prison through death to go be with the Father (Phil. 3:19-23). Either way, God's righteous will get a banquet, a place of honor, and a royal welcome that will vindicate their faithfulness before those who oppose them.

Prayer:
Father, King of the ages, I do believe that you will throw a party in my honor and treat me as one of your royal children. Thank you for this promise. Thank you for the assurance of ultimate vindication. Thank you for making my life overflow with your love and grace. In Jesus' name I praise you! Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Only conduct yourselves in a manner worthy of the gospel of Christ, so that whether I come and see you or remain absent, I will hear of you that you are standing firm in one spirit, with one [fn]mind striving together for the faith of the gospel; Philippians 1:27 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 19, 2014

Devotional:*
[fn]Surely goodness and lovingkindness will follow me all the days of my life,And I will [fn]dwell in the house of the LORD [fn]forever. Psalm 23:6 (NASB)

God is our Shepherd. Our destiny is tied to his goodness and mercy which he longs to shower upon us until he brings us home to dwell with him forever.

Prayer:
Father God, please bathe my heart in your goodness and reach through me and my influence to extend your love to others. Make my heart and hope find its hope in you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Rejoice always; pray without ceasing; in everything give thanks; for this is God’s will for you in Christ Jesus. 1 Thessalonians 5:16-18 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 20, 2014

Devotional:*
The lips of the righteous bring forth what is acceptable, But the mouth of the wicked what is perverted. Proverbs 10:32 (NASB)

How many times have you said just the "wrong" thing? For me, it is more often than I would like to recall. Jesus words on this topic are indeed convicting to me: "Out of the abundance of the heart does the mouth speak." In other words, poor words and bad timing in our speech are more issues of our heart than issues of social skills and decorum. Let's ask God to purify, mend, and re-focus our heart on his will and passions.

Prayer:
Almighty God, loving and merciful Father, please purify my heart of all evil, hate, duplicity, prejudice, malice, lust and greed. By the powerful name of Jesus, please drive away any evil power or enticing tempation that would corrupt my heart and wound my soul. Fill my heart with love, grace, righteousness, holy passion, gentleness, forebearance, sensitivity, courage, conviction, and forgiveness. Give me discernment to know which of these qualities are needed at any given moment. Sanctify me, body, soul, and spirit with your Holy Spirit. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
But prove yourselves doers of the word, and not merely hearers who delude themselves. James 1:22 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 21, 2014

Devotional:*
Establish my footsteps in Your f[n]word, And do not let any iniquity have dominion over me. Psalm 119:133 (NASB)

God's word is a light to our dark path in a morally uncertain world. It must be our standard for right and wrong, righteousness and evil. As God's will and Word have sway in our life, we are delivered from all sorts of destructive practices that can ruin our lives.

Prayer:
Great and Almighty God, who raises the dead and restores the fallen, make my heart delight in your truth and my life more perfectly conformed to your will. Lead me in your way and guide my footsteps in righteousness. Empower me to freedom from any form of bondage that Satan might use to control me and ruin my godly influence. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
a renewal in which there is no distinction between Greek and Jew, circumcised and uncircumcised, [fn]barbarian, Scythian, slave and freeman, but Christ is all, and in all. Colossians 3:11 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 22, 2014

Devotional:*
“And he who does not take his cross and follow after Me is not worthy of Me “He who has found his [fn]life will lose it, and he who has lost his [fn]life for My sake will find it. Matthew 10:38-39 (NASB)

Jesus wants us to seriously look into our hearts and surrender those things that hold us back from fully following and serving him. We know what they are. He comes to us with his now nail-scarred hands and reminds us that he gave up everything to redeem us. He now wants us to surrender to the Cross the things that hold us back. Let's do it today!

Prayer:
Father God, Almighty King, I am sorry for the areas of my life that I have kept hidden away from the righteousness that your Spirit is working to cultivate in me. I now confess those secret areaa of sin to you and ask that you cleanse me and liberate me from Satan's power that binds them to me and holds me back from whole-hearted service to your Son. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Like a dog that returns to its vomit Is a fool who repeats [fn]his folly. Proverbs 26:11 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 23, 2014

Devotional:*
I have chosen the faithful way; I have [fn]placed Your ordinances before me. Psalm 119:30 (NASB)

Yesterday we made a commitment to follow the Lord Jesus whole-heartedly. Let's not forget it and slip back into old habits and bad patterns. Let's choose the way of truth again today, and tomorrow, and...

Prayer:
Righteous Father, your way and your Word are my source of life and guidance. I choose your will and your truth today. Help it come alive in me through joyful obedience. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed are those who wash their robes, so that they may have the right to the tree of life, and may enter by the gates into the city. Revelation 22:14 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 24, 2014

Devotional:*
A Psalm of David when he f[n]feigned madness before [fn]Abimelech, who drove him away and he departed. I will bless the LORD at all times; His praise shall continually be in my mouth. Psalm 34:1 (NASB)

One way to keep our life on track and our hearts surrendered to the will and work of God is to praise our glorious LORD continually. Let's put our praise for God on our lips with song and memorized Scripture. Let's tell his wonderful and great deeds to our children, grandchildren, and friends. Let's give him thanks for all that he has done for us. Just as surely as he is with us always (see Ps. 139), let's praise him always.

Prayer:
Almighty God and eternal and loving Father, I praise you for your great might and incredible creativity displayed in your creation. I marvel at your vastness and incomprehensible glory revealed in the great expanse of the heavens. Thank you for your power, mercy, faithfulness, and grace demonstrated by your care for your people and the sending of your Son as you promised. You are wonderful. You are awesome. You are majestic. Thank you for loving me. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Let no one say when he is tempted, “I am being tempted [fn]by God”; for God cannot be tempted [fn]by evil, and He Himself does not tempt anyone. But each one is tempted when he is carried away and enticed by his own lust. James 1:13-14 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 26, 2014

Devotional:
*My soul will make its boast in the LORD; The humble will hear it and rejoice. Psalm 34:2 (NASB)

We have no basis to boast in our own might. We can't preserve our life. We can't topple kingdoms. We can't see the edge of the heavens. We can't determine the future or change the past. So what do we have in which we can boast? God! We are living proof of his grace and mercy — he saved us when we didn't deserve it, he rescued us from sin and death when we had no power to preserve our life. Those in sorrow, brokenness, and night can look at us and rejoice, because we are living proof God saves the sinner, raises up the disheartened, and mends the broken. Praise the LORD for his glory. Praise the LORD for his grace.

Prayer:
Father, thank you! Thank you for all that you have done for me. Let others see your work in me and understand that you can do a great thing in them, as well. In Jesus' precious name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Let us hold fast the confession of our hope without wavering, for He who promised is faithful; Hebrews 10:23 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 27, 2014

Devotional:*
O magnify the LORD with me, And let us exalt His name together. Psalm 34:3 (NASB)

Isn't it good that we can sing alone and know God loves our song! Isn't it even better that we can join others in songs of praise and lose ourselves in wonder, love, and praise! Let's spend today finding other believers and praising God together. All around the world, hundreds of thousands strong, let's reach out to other believers and ask them to join us in glorifying the Lord!

Prayer:
Almighty and merciful God, please be pleased with my praise and my attempts to join others in bringing you glory. Forgive me for sins, slips, and slights. Empower me to be a living witness to your magnificent grace. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
There is one who speaks rashly like the thrusts of a sword, But the tongue of the wise brings healing. Proverbs 12:18 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 28, 2014

Devotional:*
I sought the LORD, and He answered me, And delivered me from all my fears. Psalm 34:4 (NASB)

Have you sought the LORD lately? Many of us made a commitment to turn all of our lives over to him last week; how have you done at that commitment? God promises wisdom to those who ask and don't doubt. Have you asked for wisdom recently? Let's join our hearts together, and with the Spirit's help, let's seek our Father so that we can honor and glorify him, finding our blessing in his presence.

Prayer:
Majesty on high, the Holy One of Israel, my Father and my God, I seek you with all my heart, mind, soul, and strength. I want to know you more completely. I want to fully respond to your leading and your will in my life. Be near me today. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
How blessed is the man who does not walk in the counsel of the wicked, Nor stand in the [fn]path of sinners, Nor sit in the seat of scoffers! Psalm 1:1 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 29, 2014

Devotional:*
They looked to Him and were radiant, And their faces will never be ashamed. Psalm 34:5 (NASB)

We are like the moon; the glory we show is the reflection of the greater life in our lives that does not originate in us but is a blessing to others through us. Look to God for your hope, your strength, your values, your foundation, your security, and your light.

Prayer:
Father, I look for you and to you. Be near me as I face challenges and temptations. Don't let the evil one bring me shame because of my sin and weakness. Triumph over evil in my life for your glory. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
[fn]fixing our eyes on Jesus, the [fn]author and perfecter of faith, who for the joy set before Him endured the cross, despising the shame, and has sat down at the right hand of the throne of God. Hebrews 12:2 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 30, 2014

Devotional:*
This [fn]poor man cried, and the LORD heard him And saved him out of all his troubles. Psalm 34:6 (NASB)

So few hear the cry of the poor or respond to the plight of the disadvantaged. If we are going to be true children of our Father, his values must become our own, his lost sheep must become our quest. Let's help others around us who are in need find that when they call to God, they are not forgotten. Let's be his delivery system of grace.

Prayer:
Gracious and Holy Father, please use me to be a delivery system for your grace. In the name of Jesus, your greatest gift of grace. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
the one who says he abides in Him ought himself to walk in the same manner as He walked. 1 John 2:6 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 31, 2014

Devotional:*
The angel of the LORD encamps around those who fear Him, And rescues them. Psalm 34:7 (NASB)

I don't see him, but I know he's there! The same angel of the Lord who destroyed Israel's enemies is now fighting to win the spiritual battle that rages around you and me.

Prayer:
Give me faith, dear Father, to believe that your heavenly messengers are around me to deliver me to you with glory and great joy. Thank you! In Jesus name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Lying lips are an abomination to the LORD, But those who deal faithfully are His delight. Proverbs 12:22 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*June 2, 2014

Devotional:*
O taste and see that the LORD is good; How blessed is the man who takes refuge in Him! Psalm 34:8 (NASB)

Some aspects of faith are indescribable: they can only be experienced and known by doing them. Taste the Lord. Sample his goodness. Lean on his grace. Take refuge in his care. We are blessed to find him near and take our refuge from life's greatest dangers and death's greatest fears.

Prayer:
Help me, dear Father, to know you better. Open my heart, dear Lord, so that I will more fully entrust myself to your care. Open my eyes to see just how gracious you are - not to impress me, but to share in your grace. Thank you for your goodness. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Submit yourselves for the Lord’s sake to every human institution, whether to a king as the one in authority, or to governors as sent [fn]by him for the punishment of evildoers and the praise of those who do right. For [fn]such is the will of God that by doing right you may silence the ignorance of foolish men. 1 Peter 2:13-15 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*June 3, 2014

Devotional:*
O fear the LORD, you His saints; For to those who fear Him there is no want. Psalm 34:9 (NASB)

"Fear of the LORD" is one of the great themes of the Old Testament. The phrase is particularly hard to translate, especially in light of the repeated message of the Bible to "fear not" and John's reminder that "perfect love casts out all fear." It means more than "hold God in reverence." Generally, "fear of the LORD" means that we remember our place in the order of things. We know we are deeply loved by our holy Father in heaven. We recognize that we are weak and sinful in comparison and are saved by God's mercy and grace. We acknowledge that his majesty and holiness are far beyond us and that we pale in significance before God. We come to God acknowledging our need for him and our unworthiness to demand anything from him. The incredible reality is that when we approach God with this sense of awe and profound respect, he in turn welcomes us with open arms and brings us close. (See Isaiah 57:15)

Prayer:
Holy and Righteous Father, God Almighty, thank you for your mercy, grace, and forgiveness. Thank you for your love, faithfulness, and justice. I come to you on my knees, recognizing that you are holy, majestic, awesome in power, and righteous in all that you do. Without your grace and the gift of your Spirit, I know I could not come into your presence with such boldness. Righteous Father, forgive me for my sins and empower me to be a person of integrity and grace. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
It is better to take refuge in the LORD Than to trust in man. Psalm 118:8 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*June 4, 2014

Devotional:*
The young lions do lack and suffer hunger; But they who seek the LORD shall not be in want of any good thing. Psalm 34:10 (NASB)

While even the most fierce hunters cannot ensure their security and nourishment, those whose hunger is for God will find themselves nourished, blessed, and sustained.

Prayer:
Thank you, Father, for the promise that you will never leave me or forsake me even though friends and partners may betray and forsake me. I confess that it is sometimes hard to fully comprehend, much less believe, that you are always faithful. Confusing and hurtful times come and I waver in my confidence in your grace. Please forgive me and renew my hope. I do believe, dear Father, that you love me like no one else can. I do believe, Almighty God, that you care about my wounds and worries. I recommit my heart this day to trust in your daily care, provision, and grace for me. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Let the word of [fn]Christ richly dwell within you, [fn]with all wisdom teaching and admonishing [fn]one another with psalms and hymns and spiritual songs, singing [fn]with thankfulness in your hearts to God. Colossians 3:16 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*June 5, 2014

Devotional:*
Come, you children, listen to me; I will teach you the fear of the LORD. Psalm 34:11 (NASB)

Is there any greater definition of what a parent's role is than this? Let's make sure that in the swirling demands and involvements of our lives we do not forget the MAIN thing that God has given us as parents, teachers, and friends to do in the lives of children.

Prayer:
O Master, LORD God my Savior and Sustainer, please keep my heart set on your priorities with the children in my life. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Let the word of [fn]Christ richly dwell within you, [fn]with all wisdom teaching and admonishing [fn]one another with psalms and hymns and spiritual songs, singing [fn]with thankfulness in your hearts to God. Colossians 3:16 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*June 6, 2014

Devotional:*
Who is the man who desires life And loves length of days that he may see good? Keep your tongue from evil And your lips from speaking deceit. Psalm 34:12-13 (NASB)

God reminds us that our words and the way we use our speech greatly impact the quality of life we enjoy. Nothing cuts short a vibrant life like evil speech and lies we tell. They set loose a force of deception and damage that we cannot control. This unleashed power not only damages those about whom and to whom we speak, but they eventually boomerang and come back and bring their deadly payload back into our own lives. Let's be people who speak what is right, good, wholesome, holy, true, and a blessing. (cf. Ephesians 4:20-5:12)

Prayer:
Holy and Righteous God my Father, purify my heart and cleanse my words of all deceit, slander, vulgarity, wickedness, untruth, exaggeration, mean-spiritedness, distortion, guile, and words that wound. May the words of my mouth and the intentions of my heart be pleasing to you, O God. In Jesus' name. Amen.

*
Wisdom:*
“But let your statement be, ‘Yes, yes’ or ‘No, no’; anything beyond these is [fn]of evil. Matthew 5:37 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*June 7, 2014

Devotional:*
Depart from evil and do good; Seek peace and pursue it. Psalm 34:14 (NASB)

It is not enough to turn from evil. We can clean the putrid things out of our life, but if we do not actively pursue what is good then a worse evil will rush into the void. (cf. Mat. 12:43-45) Let's be a people eager to do good and with a passion to "wage peace."

Prayer:
O Father, let me be an instrument of your peace. Where there is hatred, use me to share your love and grace. Where there is injury, sin, and brokenness, use me to bring healing, forgiveness, and comfort. Please, Abba Father, use me to do your good work in my world. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“Blessed are those who mourn, for they shall be comforted. Matthew 5:4 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*June 9, 2014

Devotional:*
The eyes of the LORD are toward the righteous And His ears are open to their cry. Psalm 34:15 (NASB)

We are righteous because of God's grace. We are remembered because of God's faithfulness. We are heard because of God's faithfulness. We are blessed because God is God.

Prayer:
Thank you, Father, for seeing my needs, hearing my cries, answering my prayers, and coming down to save, comfort, and bless. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Therefore I, the prisoner of the Lord, implore you to walk in a manner worthy of the calling with which you have been called, Ephesians 4:1 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*June 10, 2014

Devotional:*
The face of the LORD is against evildoers, To cut off the memory of them from the earth. Psalm 34:16 (NASB)

God hates violence and demands that we not admire those who are violent or share in their violent lifestyle. (Prov. 3:31) God abhors those who do evil. God not only opposes them when they are alive, he also mitigates their influence after they are gone. He helps them be seen for what they really are. Far from being viewed as heroes, their legacy of hate and wickedness is spurned, shunned, scandalized, and forgotten.

Prayer:
In our own time of terror and wickeness, O LORD, please make worthless the threats of the wicked and make their memory a foul stench in the nostrils of those they are trying to deceive and co-opt to do their evil will. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Pure and undefiled religion in the sight of our God and Father is this: to visit orphans and widows in their distress, and to keep oneself unstained [fn]by the world. James 1:27 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*June 11, 2014

Devotional:*
The righteous cry, and the LORD hears And delivers them out of all their troubles. Psalm 34:17 (NASB)

Deliverance! A great theme of the Bible is that God is a God of deliverance who keeps his promises and faithfully shares his grace, mercy, and justice. Let this promise stir you to righteous living and then and to cry out to God in all your troubles. One way to do this is to read through the Psalms regularly, letting these inspired words from so long ago offer a rich topography of prayer from which you can call to God. Whether you use the Psalms or not, however, cry out to God with the praises, questions, and wounds that life brings. Let his presence be real to you and your heart open to him.

Prayer:
Father, our world needs your deliverance. In your majesty and power, please destroy the plans of the wicked. In your mercy and grace, please raise up your people who find themselves facing hardship and trouble. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Better is a [fn]dish of [fn]vegetables where love is Than a fattened ox served with hatred. Proverbs 15:17 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*June 12, 2014

Devotional:*
The LORD is near to the brokenhearted And saves those who are [fn]crushed in spirit. Psalm 34:18 (NASB)

The LORD is... ..near! ..present! ..close! How do I know? He came close in the manger. He walked among us in ministry. He suffered with us and for us at Calvary. We know that in tragedy, trial, heartbreak, and brokenness he is near to us to save us. So, will our hearts be open to him and will we be seeking him to come near? Don't let troubles or heartache lead you to pull away from God or doubt his nearness. Let him draw close to you.

Prayer:
O LORD, please be near me today. Make your presence known in my life. Father, I also ask that you bless those I know who are struggling with their faith, and with broken and disappointed hearts. Please be active in their lives and make your presence known in their lives. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Remember the prisoners, as though in prison with them, and those who are ill-treated, since you yourselves also are in the body. Hebrews 13:3 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*June 13, 2014

Devotional:*
Many are the afflictions of the righteous, But the LORD delivers him out of them all. He keeps all his bones, Not one of them is broken. Psalm 34:19-20 (NASB)

We know that the righteous can have troubles, but how do we understand that God delivers us from them all? How do we understand that he protects all our bones, especially in light of recent tragedies and the persecution of believers in many places in the world? Paul demonstrates the answer: whatever happens to him will turn out for his deliverance — whether it is through his death to be with God or whether it is through his release from prison to continue ministry (Phil. 1:19-23). Our deliverance is secure. We are conquerors in Christ. Nothing Satan can do to us can steal us away from God's love, not even death (Romans 8:32-39).

Prayer:
Father, please give me the faith I need to believe that whatever happens in my life will not steal me away from your love and deliverance for me. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed is the nation whose God is the LORD, The people whom He has chosen for His own inheritance. Psalm 33:12 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*June 14, 2014

Devotional:*
Evil shall slay the wicked, And those who hate the righteous will be [fn]condemned. Psalm 34:21 (NASB)

God has promised a closing time, a reckoning where human power and influence cannot buy out the truth and where each person will have to face up to what he or she has done. Evil will overtake those who have been partners with evil. Those that hate good people, righteous people, will be condemned in their own hate. God's righteousness, truth, and justice will not be short-circuited!

Prayer:
Father, thank you for making clean and whole by the purifying work of your Holy Spirit. Teach me to be righteous. Help me develop a revulsion for what is sinful and evil. Use me to help someone caught in the evil one's work to find deliverance. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
But the day of the Lord will come like a thief, in which the heavens will pass away with a roar and the elements will be destroyed with intense heat, and the earth and [fn]its works will be [fn]burned up. Since all these things are to be destroyed in this way, what sort of people ought you to be in holy conduct and godliness, looking for and hastening the coming of the day of God, because of which the heavens will be destroyed by burning, and the elements will melt with intense heat! 2 Peter 3:10-12 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*June 16, 2014

Devotional:*
The LORD redeems the soul of His servants, And none of those who take refuge in Him will be [fn]condemned. Psalm 34:22 (NASB)

God not only buys us out our bondage and debt to sin, but he also assures us that he will provide refuge for those who trust in him. Our future is tied to him and not to our ability to provide and protect what we need.

Prayer:
O LORD, God of heaven and earth, I place my life and my future in your hands. Please use me to bless others as I do your will. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Seek good and not evil, that you may live; And thus may the LORD God of hosts be with you, Just as you have said! Amos 5:14 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*June 17, 2014

Devotional:*
Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of mercies and God of all comfort, who comforts us in all our affliction so that we will be able to comfort those who are in [fn]any affliction with the comfort with which we ourselves are comforted by God. 2 Corinthians 1:3-4 (NASB)

We are comforted because we are heartbroken. We are comforted because we need a blessing. We are comforted because God loves us. We are comforted to comfort others. While each of the above statements is true, the last is the most crucial one. There is something about comfort that cannot be fully realized until it is shared with someone else. It is that final step in the healing process of grief, disappointment, hurt, and loss. Until we share the comfort we have received, until we pass it on to another, our comfort is weak and shallow and limited. Comfort — pass it on!

Prayer:
O LORD, God of heaven and earth, Creator of the universe, thank you for knowing my heart, caring about my concerns, and comforting me when I am wounded. Help me to share your grace, mercy, and comfort with someone else today. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*
Wisdom:*
For it is better, if [fn]God should will it so, that you suffer for doing what is right rather than for doing what is wrong. 1 Peter 3:17 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*June 18, 2014

Devotional:*
and may the Lord cause you to increase and abound in love for one another, and for all people, just as we also do for you; 1 Thessalonians 3:12 (NASB)

"I'm not sure I can love them any more! My supply of love is gone, my capacity to love is exhausted." Yes, there are times when it seems others will exhaust our ability to love, either because of their need being so great or because of their unwillingness to love in return. How do we go on? We need a community of love; other believers who will support and love us. We need brothers and sisters in Christ who will pray for God to increase our capacity to love. We need to trust that in response to all of our prayers, God will pour more love into our hearts through his ever flowing stream of grace, the Holy Spirit (cf. Rom. 5:5). When love is low, don't withdraw or give up. Draw near to God and draw near to his people asking for his grace to help in your time of need (Heb. 4:16).

Prayer:
Dear Father, graciously pour your love into my heart and pour your love into the hearts of those in my family and church family. We need your help to love those around us more. In Jesus name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
But if any of you lacks wisdom, let him ask of God, who gives to all generously and [fn]without reproach, and it will be given to him. James 1:5 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*June 19,2014

Devotional:*
For God has not given us a spirit of [fn]timidity, but of power and love and [fn]discipline. 2 Timothy 1:7 (NASB)

When we became Christians, Jesus gave us the gift of the Holy Spirit (Acts 2:38; Titus 3:3-7). The Spirit lives in us, making our bodies a Temple (1 Cor. 6:19-20) and blessing us in many ways (Romans 8). We can be courageous people even in the face of attack, criticism, and ridicule because of the Spirit's presence. The fruit that the Spirit produces (Gal. 5:22-23) and the love that the Spirit pours into our heart (Rom. 5:5) do not make us weak. Instead, the Spirit's presence is a powerful force to help us overcome sin (Rom. 8:13) and live self-disciplined lives.

Prayer:
Father, thank you for the Spirit's constant presence in my life. Please empower me with even greater courage and strength as I face the daily challenges in my life. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*
Wisdom:*
Listen, my son, and be wise, And direct your heart in the way. Proverbs 23:19 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*June 20, 2014

Devotional:*
but you will receive power when the Holy Spirit has come upon you; and you shall be My witnesses both in Jerusalem, and in all Judea and Samaria, and even to the remotest part of the earth.” Acts 1:8 (NASB)

God has a plan to reach the world with his grace. We start where we are and reach out to those around us. We then share the story of Jesus with those in our region. Then we reach out and take the gospel all over the world. As we offer ourselves to be used, we also trust that the Holy Spirit's power and presence will go with us.

Prayer:
Father, use me to reach those around me with your grace. bless our congregation as we share Jesus with those in our area. Father, I also ask that you bless our outreach efforts world-wide. Please use us to fulfill your plan to reach all nations with the message of Jesus, in whose name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Whatever you do, do your work [fn]heartily, as for the Lord [fn]rather than for men, knowing that from the Lord you will receive the reward [fn]of the inheritance. It is the Lord Christ whom you serve. Colossians 3:23-24 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*June 21, 2014

Devotional:
*just as He chose us in Him before the foundation of the world, that we would be holy and blameless before [fn]Him. In love [fn]He predestined us to adoption as sons through Jesus Christ to Himself, according to the [fn]kind intention of His will, Ephesians 1:4-5 (NASB)

God wants us as his holy children. That was his plan for us even before the world began. God paid the huge price of our adoption into his family — the sacrifice of his Son Jesus. God's motive in doing this? His desire and delight in loving us.

Prayer:
Loving Father and Holy God, my words cannot adequately express my thanks for your love and grace. I am honored to be one of your adopted children and want to bring you joy in the way I live. Forgive me for the times I have disappointed you or not lived up to what you desire of me. I want my life to be a holy thanksgiving to you for your grace. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
And without faith it is impossible to please Him, for he who comes to God must believe that He is and that He is a rewarder of those who seek Him. Hebrews 11:6 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*June 23, 2014

Devotional:*
Therefore [fn]be careful how you walk, not as unwise men but as wise, Ephesians 5:15-16 (NASB)

Even though we are God's holy children, we also need to be aware of what time it is in our world. The evil one still exercises his control over the hearts of many people. God wants us to "redeem the time," making the most of every opportunity we have to touch the lives of others with his grace and to resist the temptation and overcome the opposition of the evil one.

Prayer:
Give me wisdom, O LORD, to discern the best way to use my time and my influence. Open my eyes to see the temptation the evil one puts in my path. Give me courage to boldly stand for you and sensitivity to know the best way to bless others according to their needs. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
O taste and see that the LORD is good; How blessed is the man who takes refuge in Him! Psalm 34:8 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*June 24, 2014

Devotional:*
Finally, be strong in the Lord and in the strength of His might. Ephesians 6:10 (NASB)

Some of our strength to fight evil comes from our experiences in the past, from the encouragement of others, and from our knowledge of the truth in the Scriptures. Ultimately, however, our power comes from God's mighty power. Paul uses his letter to the Ephesians to remind Christians that this power is what raised Jesus from the dead (Eph 1:19-20). Through that power in us, God can do much more than we can ask or imagine (Eph 3:20-21). Most important of all, as we put on our spiritual armor and dedicate ourselves to spiritual discipline, God blesses us with his power and might. We can be strong in God's mighty power.

Prayer:
O LORD God Almighty, my Abba Father and loving Shepherd, strengthen me with your might and grace so that I can withstand the attacks and temptations of the evil one. In Jesus' name I ask it. Amen.

*
Wisdom:*
“So do not worry about tomorrow; for tomorrow will [fn]care for itself. [fn]Each day has enough trouble of its own. Matthew 6:34 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*June 25, 2014

Devotional:*
Put on the full armor of God, so that you will be able to stand firm against the schemes of the devil. Ephesians 6:11 (NASB)

So often we are focused only on the things we like, we are good at doing, or we are interested in accomplishing. God wants us to use every piece of his spiritual armor. He wants us to be disciplined and grow in the areas of our spiritual weakness and the areas we don't necessarily find exciting or interesting. Our evil opponent is crafty and will try to attack us in the areas of our weakness and vulnerability. So let's not just commit to be diligent in the areas of our interest and strength, but especially in those areas where we are not.

Prayer:
Father, strengthen me in the areas where I am most vulnerable to sin or lethargy. Open my eyes to help me see my areas of weakness. Rekindle my heart to passionately seek after your holiness. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The fear of man [fn]brings a snare, But he who trusts in the LORD will be exalted. Proverbs 29:25 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*June 26, 2014

Devotional:*
For our struggle is not against [fn]flesh and blood, but against the rulers, against the powers, against the world forces of this darkness, against the spiritual forces of wickedness in the heavenly places. Ephesians 6:12 (NASB)

The battle we face is not a physical one. Instead, it is a spiritual battle with powers that we do not easily see and which are very powerful. We shouldn't dismiss this as an imaginary battle or as an irrelevant struggle. Just as clearly as Satan was crouching at Cain's door, desiring to have him, so he crouches at our door (Gen. 4:7). He will use his forces of evil to do all he can to defeat, destroy, or corrupt us. We must take this war seriously and recognize the spiritual power of our foe.

Prayer:
Father, forgive me for the times I have not taken the threat of evil seriously. Give me a holy revulsion for anything that is tied to what is unholy and opposed to your work and will. Let me not be deceived by temptation and deliver me from the power of the evil one in all of his forms. In the mighty name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed is he who reads and those who hear the words of the prophecy, and [fn]heed the things which are written in it; for the time is near. Revelation 1:3 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*June 27, 2014

Devotional:*
You are my hiding place; You preserve me from trouble; You surround me with [fn]songs of deliverance. Selah. Psalm 32:7 (NASB)

Out of the attacks of evil come the victories of God and the victory chants of God's people. Let's find our strength and protection in our holy God! Let's make God our hiding place, our source of security, and our hope in times of trouble.

Prayer:
Father, thank you for the confidence I have in your power and your might to deliver me from every attack of the evil one. You are worthy of all glory, honor, power, and praise. In the name of your Son and my Lord, Jesus Christ, I thank you for deliverance and praise you for you might. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“Blessed are the [fn]gentle, for they shall inherit the earth. Matthew 5:5 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*June 28, 2014

Devotional:*
For though we walk in the flesh, we do not war according to the flesh, for the weapons of our warfare are not of the flesh, but [fn]divinely powerful for the destruction of fortresses. We are destroying speculations and every lofty thing raised up against the knowledge of God, and we are taking every thought captive to the obedience of Christ, 2 Corinthians 10:3-5 (NASB)

In our battle against evil, we use the spiritual weapons of God that enable us to know the truth and the freedom that the truth brings. The devil's greatest tools are deception and death. God's grace allow us to see through the deception and demolish its falsifying grip on the minds of men and women. God's power has broken through the barrier of death and given us victory in Jesus Christ. Our task in this victory march? To obey our Lord and help others to do the same, finding his grace and power sufficient to help us overcome all that we face that could defeat us.

Prayer:
Father, please use me to defeat the power of the devil and his influence on the lives I love. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Every good thing given and every perfect gift is from above, coming down from the Father of lights, with whom there is no variation or [fn]shifting shadow. James 1:17 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*June 30, 2014

Devotional:*
Do not boast about tomorrow, For you do not know what a day may bring forth. Proverbs 27:1 (NASB)

Humility about the future! We don't control tomorrow. At other times in our lives we may have taken tomorrow for granted; not so anymore. Tomorrow may not come. Tomorrow something horrible could happen. Tomorrow everything we possess could be gone. In the face of these discouraging possibilities, is there anything positive we can hold onto? Absolutely! We know that God holds tomorrow in his hands. We know that because our life is hidden with Christ in God (cf. Col. 3:1-4) our tomorrow is secure. It might not be what we expect. It might not go as we planned. But, it will go as God determines and it will end up with us sharing in his comfort, victory, and glory.

Prayer:
Father, my tomorrows all rest in your hands. I ask that I can be useful to you today; courageous enough not to worry about tomorrow, and loyal enough to not waver in my love for you and my commitment to you. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
How blessed is the man who has made the LORD his trust, And has not [fn]turned to the proud, nor to those who lapse into falsehood. Psalm 40:4 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*July 1, 2014

Devotional:*
I will say to the LORD, “My refuge and my fortress, My God, in whom I trust!” Psalm 91:2 (NASB)

"In God we trust." That's the phrase written on much of the money in the United States. It's a great reminder. The financial climate ebbs and flows, always vulnerable to instability in the world. Only God is our refuge and fortress during the storms of life. He is eternal. He desires to bless us. He has earned our trust.

Prayer:
Heavenly Father, I am so thankful that I can trust my life with you. Mold me and use me in ways that are a blessing to others. You are my source of security and strength. Please continue to make your presence known in my life. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
And He has said to me, “My grace is sufficient for you, for power is perfected in weakness.” Most gladly, therefore, I will rather boast [fn]about my weaknesses, so that the power of Christ may dwell in me. 2 Corinthians 12:9 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*July 2, 2014

Devotional:*
For what the Law could not do, [fn]weak as it was through the flesh, God did: sending His own Son in the likeness of [fn]sinful flesh and as an offering for sin, He condemned sin in the flesh, so that the requirement of the Law might be fulfilled in us, who do not walk according to the flesh but according to the Spirit. Romans 8:3-4 (NASB)

Jesus did what we could not do; he lived perfectly before God. He showed that sin isn't a necessity in our lives and that it does not have to hold us captive. He poured out his Spirit on us so that we could not only share in his forgiveness and cleansing grace, but also so that we could have power to live in a way that pleases God. Jesus is our sin offering and our Savior.

Prayer:
Thank you Father for providing the sacrifice for my sin. Thank you, Lord Jesus, for being willing to pay the awful price to ransom me from that sin. Thank you, Holy Spirit, for living in me and empowering me to live for God. Thank you, O God, for your salvation! In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“FOR THE EYES OF THE LORD ARE TOWARD THE RIGHTEOUS, AND HIS EARS ATTEND TO THEIR PRAYER, BUT THE FACE OF THE LORD IS AGAINST THOSE WHO DO EVIL.” 1 Peter 3:12 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*July 3, 2014

Devotional:*
For if we believe that Jesus died and rose again, even so God will bring with Him those who have fallen asleep [fn]in Jesus. 1 Thessalonians 4:14 (NASB)

Jesus' resurrection was just the beginning! His resurrection means that those of us who have faith in him, who trust in the Father that raised him from the dead, can have confidence that those who belong to him, whether they are living or dead when he comes, will also share in his victory over death.

Prayer:
Loving Father in heaven, thank you for giving me the victory over sin and death in Jesus. I know that just as you raised him from the dead, you will also raise me up at the great day of Jesus' return. Please use that resurrection power in me to help me live more victoriously today. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The highway of the upright is to depart from evil; He who watches his way preserves his [fn]life. Proverbs 16:17 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*July 4, 2014

Devotional:*
For if we have become [fn]united with Him in the likeness of His death, certainly we shall also be [fn]in the likeness of His resurrection, knowing this, that our old [fn]self was crucified with Him, in order that our body of sin might be [fn]done away with, so that we would no longer be slaves to sin; Romans 6:5-6 (NASB)

Paul reminds us that our baptism was more than just a dunking in water. In baptism, we shared in Jesus' death, burial, and resurrection. What he did to save us is now shared with us. We die to sin and are raised to be a new person, cleansed and made holy, empowered by the Holy Spirit. We have been set free from the power and the penalty of sin.

Prayer:
Father, thank you for giving me new life in Jesus. I am truly thankful that my guilt is covered by your grace. I ask for the power to live my life of freedom from sin. Forgive me for my times of mediocrity and flirtation with sin. Give me a strong sense of revulsion toward anything that would pollute my soul or distract my heart from your will. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Therefore [fn]consider the members of your earthly body as dead to [fn]immorality, impurity, passion, evil desire, and greed, which [fn]amounts to idolatry. Colossians 3:5 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*July 5, 2014

Devotional:*
so that we confidently say, “THE LORD IS MY HELPER, I WILL NOT BE AFRAID. WHAT WILL MAN DO TO ME?” Hebrews 13:6 (NASB)

How can we be confident in what happens today? What is our assurance for tomorrow? Where do we muster excitement about eternity? The Lord is our helper! Fear will not be our master because our future, our destiny, our eternity rest in the hands of the eternal Lord. The worst that man can do is to send me home to my Lord.

Prayer:
Almighty God, my Father and my helper, I place my trust in you. As the Alpha and Omega, I trust you for all of my tomorrows and place my trust and dependence in you for today. In Jesus' name I praise you. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For the choir director. A Psalm of David. How blessed is he who considers the [fn]helpless; The LORD will deliver him in a day of [fn]trouble. Psalm 41:1 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*July 7, 2014

Devotional:*
Each one must do just as he has purposed in his heart, not grudgingly or under compulsion, for God loves a cheerful giver. 2 Corinthians 9:7 (NASB)

God is working in us to conform our character and will to be like his own. God is a giver. God finds delight in generously blessing us. Now he asks us to do the same. Giving is not some arbitrary task given us to support our churches and ministries; no, giving is part of our character transformation to become more like God. It may be one of the truest ways we have placed our allegiance, dependence, and priorities in the gracious work of God.

Prayer:
Father, forgive me for the times I have been miserly with the abundance you have shared with me. Make me a conduit of blessings. I know that all I have is yours. Please help me use it as you would. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The Lord is not slow about His promise, as some count slowness, but is patient toward you, not wishing for any to perish but for all to come to repentance. 2 Peter 3:9 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*July 8, 2014

Devotional:*
for if we live, we live for the Lord, or if we die, we die for the Lord; therefore whether we live or die, we are the Lord’s. Romans 14:8 (NASB)

We are the Lord's. He bought us out of bondage to sin and death. We have voluntarily placed our lives in his hands. No matter what we do or where we go, his grace goes with us. He has promised to never leave us. He has assured us that nothing can separate us from his love. So let's live with a sense of excited anticipation, looking to see where the Lord will lead us. Let us face difficulty, and even death, with the assurance that we will not face tough times alone. Even in the shadow of death, we don't have to fear what the evil can do. We are the Lord's.

Prayer:
Father, thank you for sending your Son to redeem me. Lord Jesus, thank you for coming to earth, paying the price for my sin, and sending the Holy Spirit to be your presence in me. Take my life and use it to your glory. May my faith not fail in the face of life's worst challenges. I pray that whether I live or I die that you be glorified in me. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
‘For I am the LORD who brought you up from the land of Egypt to be your God; thus you shall be holy, for I am holy.’” Leviticus 11:45 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*July 9, 2014

Devotional:*
Honor the LORD from your wealth And from the first of all your produce; Proverbs 3:9 (NASB)

Honoring God comes first in everything. We don't give him the last, the least, or the leftovers. He gave us his best, most precious, and most perfect of gifts — his Son Jesus. Thanks be to God for his indescribable gift! How could we give him anything less than our best, our first, and our most precious?

Prayer:
Gracious God and loving Father, thank you for every good and perfect gift you have lavished upon me. Please accept the offering of my heart which I freely give to you. Soften it and make is gracious and generous like you. I commit to give you and your work in the world, my first and best. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
As for man, his days are like grass; As a flower of the field, so he flourishes. When the wind has passed over it, it is no more, And its place acknowledges it no longer. But the lovingkindness of the LORD is from everlasting to everlasting on those who [fn]fear Him, And His [fn]righteousness to children’s children, To those who keep His covenant And remember His precepts to do them. Psalm 103:15-18 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*July 10, 2014

Devotional:*
“Come to Me, all [fn]who are weary and heavy-laden, and I will give you rest. “Take My yoke upon you and learn from Me, for I am gentle and humble in heart, and YOU WILL FIND REST FOR YOUR SOULS. Matthew 11:28-30 (NASB)

I guess we could call it the irony of discipleship. To follow Christ means that we give up everything and follow him. To follow Christ means that we receive untold blessings in this life and eternal life with God in the life to come. So is it hard? Yes, sometimes it is. But life is hard. Is the burden light as Jesus promised? Yes, because we know our lives are not lived in vain, that we are living life as God intended it, and when life is over, it isn't really over! We get to go home and be with our Lord!

Prayer:
Give me courage, O God, to face the challenges that I must confront. Give me charity to deal appropriately with those I meet. Give me thankfulness for all that you have done to bless me. Give me clarity to see that living for Jesus is the best of all choices. In the name of the Lord Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Like cold water to a weary soul, So is good news from a distant land. Proverbs 25:25 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*July 11, 2014

Devotional:*
Now accept the one who is weak in faith, but not for the purpose of passing judgment on his opinions. Romans 14:1 (NASB)

Our life in Christ is such a blessing! We welcome new Christians into our fellowship to share that blessing. We don't bring them in to scrutinize their past failures or the current struggles, but to bring them into the love of God's family. God has welcomed us graciously and compassionately. Let's do the same with new Christians.

Prayer:
Father, please make me more understanding and patient with my brothers and sisters in Christ, especially those who are new Christians. In Jesus' name I pray.


*Wisdom:*
“You shall therefore love the LORD your God, and always keep His charge, His statutes, His ordinances, and His commandments. Deuteronomy 11:1 (NASB)


----------



## divachyk

Today's devotion was awesome:
Feeding your faith helps starve your fears.


----------



## baddison

*July 14, 2014

Devotional:*
and may the Lord cause you to increase and abound in love for one another, and for all people, just as we also do for you; 1 Thessalonians 3:12 (NASB)

God is love. God is also the source of love. He pours love into our hearts through the Holy Spirit (Romans 5:5). So how do we make our churches, our families, our small groups, and communities more loving? We pray for God to grow the love in those in groups, let them know that we are praying that prayer for them, then communicate and demonstrate our love to those very same groups.

Prayer:
Father, use me to help be an example of love to those around me. Please pour your love into my heart through your Spirit and then channel that love out of my life to others. Please help the loving spirit in our our congregation grow more and more, not just to each other, but also to those around us who are not part of your Kingdom family. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
(“Behold, I am coming like a thief. Blessed is the one who stays awake and keeps his clothes, so that he will not walk about naked and men will not see his shame.”) Revelation 16:15 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*July 15, 2014

Devotional:*
Therefore let us not judge one another anymore, but rather determine this—not to put an obstacle or a stumbling block in a brother’s way. Romans 14:13 (NASB)

It is so easy to be judgmental of others. We don't know their struggles. We don't know their situation. Most of all, we don't know their hearts. When we are judgmental, we erect a barrier between others and ourselves. We often spread that judgmental impression to others in gossip. Our stubborness to only view them with a judgmental spirit erects a barrier, a stumbling block, that can cause them to become discouraged and stumble.

Prayer:
Father, please be with my attitude toward others. Help me be more patient with the failures of others, just as you are patient with mine. Forgive me for not being more of an encouragement to those who are weak and struggling. Forgive me for sometimes being a hindrance to others. Please use me to be a blessing. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
not forsaking our own assembling together, as is the habit of some, but encouraging one another; and all the more as you see the day drawing near. Hebrews 10:25 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*July 16, 2014

Devotional:*
Who are you to judge the [fn]servant of another? To his own [fn]master he stands or falls; and he will stand, for the Lord is able to make him stand. Romans 14:4 (NASB)

Paul is talking about passing judgement on folks in matters that are central to our faith. He reminds us whose job it is to judge these sorts of matters. He also reminds us that the person we are judging actually belongs to the Lord and what right do we have to pass judgement on that person. So often we can fault with others, pass judgement on them about some inconsequential matter, but then never deal with the blatant sin in our own life. Let's remember that we will answer to God for what we do every bit as much as someone we are wrongly passing judgement upon.

Prayer:
Father, forgive me. I confess that I have wrongly passed judgement on others when I had no right or authority to do so. I know Jesus died to redeem them. I know you love them and have a plan for each of them. Please use me to be an encouragement, never a stumbling block, to them. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
being diligent to preserve the unity of the Spirit in the bond of peace. Ephesians 4:3 (NASB)


----------



## Shiks

Reading the prayer of Jabez I got a wonderful revelation. His mother gave him his name which meant I bore him in pain as a mark that everyone who encountered him would associate him with pain. Jabez prayed and asked God to change his destiny,to break the chains and give his life,his ministry new meaning. His name to us now gives us hope because God changed things for him. That is so powerful.


----------



## baddison

*July 17, 2014

Devotional:*
and after he brought them out, he said, “Sirs, what must I do to be saved?” They said, “Believe in the Lord Jesus, and you will be saved, you and your household.” And they spoke the word of [fn]the Lord to him together with all who were in his house. And he took them that very hour of the night and washed their wounds, and immediately he was baptized, he and all his household. Acts 16:30-33 (NASB)

Faith in Jesus is the absolutely crucial response to God's grace and is such a life-transforming blessing. For the jailer, faith meant hearing the gospel of Jesus as Lord and responding by believing that message, being baptized immediately, demonstrating a life change, and sharing in fellowship with other believers (cf. Acts 2:42-47). Imagine going from being the jailer over men to washing their wounds in your own home! Think about being responsible for the painful incarceration of men, then have these men baptize you and your family that same night! Imagine locking in chains men who would later sit at your table sharing a meal! Isn't God incredible! Isn't his grace indescribable! No wonder we rejoice when those who are lost truly believe! Life is forever different.

Prayer:
Father, thank you for the surprises you have brought to me by your grace. Please bless me as I try to share your grace by presenting the Gospel of Jesus this week to those I love. In the name of the Lord Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Hope deferred makes the heart sick, But desire [fn]fulfilled is a tree of life. Proverbs 13:12 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*July 18, 2014

Devotional:*
Rejoice always; pray without ceasing; in everything give thanks; for this is God’s will for you in Christ Jesus. 1 Thessalonians 5:16-18 (NASB)

Want to know something you can do that will please God? Rejoice in his grace. Pray for others. Give thanks for your blessings. It's simply something that he wants us to do.

Prayer:
Heavenly Father and Almighty God, I am thrilled at the very thought of being your child. Abba Father, please hear my prayer of concern for several people who are on my heart today... Loving God, thank you so much for the blessings you pour into my life each day. In Jesus' holy name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“But I say to you, love your enemies and pray for those who persecute you, so that you may [fn]be sons of your Father who is in heaven; for He causes His sun to rise on the evil and the good, and sends rain on the righteous and the unrighteous. Matthew 5:44-45 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*July 19, 2014

Devotional:*
“The LORD your God is in your midst, A [fn]victorious warrior. He will exult over you with joy, He will [fn]be quiet in His love, He will rejoice over you with shouts of joy. Zephaniah 3:17 (NASB)

God is with us! That's the great message of the story of Jesus (Matt. 1:23). That's the message of hope Zephaniah gives the defeated people of God. God is among us. He is mighty to save. He loves us. He delights in us. He stills the storms of our hearts with his loving touch. He sings us lullabies of joy. God longs to be close to us and invites us to draw near. What will your response be?

Prayer:
Father, strengthen my resolve as I turn away from evil and seek to draw near to you. I don't want any imitation relationship with you. I don't want some artificial symbol of you. I want to know you. I want to experience your presence and to be used as your tool of grace in the lives of others. I need your presence to settle the disquietude of my soul. Thank you for being near. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Bear one another’s burdens, and thereby fulfill the law of Christ. Galatians 6:2 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*July 21, 2014

Devotional:*
but grow in the grace and knowledge of our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ. To Him be the glory, both now and to the day of eternity. Amen. 2 Peter 3:18 (NASB)

Where do you need to grow in your walk with the Lord? How about keeping the tandem targets of grace and knowledge together as your goal. So often we pursue one or the other. But something seems to come unhinged in our soul when either of those becomes more important than the other. Let's keep grace and knowledge together because we see them together in our Savior.

Prayer:
Holy God, I want to grow to be more like Jesus. I know I cannot do that without your Spirit's power and my hearts desire. In addition, dear Father, I want to grow in being a gracious person. I want to know and experience Jesus' presence in my life. Please bless me in this holy quest. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
O LORD of hosts, How blessed is the man who trusts in You! Psalm 84:12 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*July 22, 2014

Devotional:*
So then [fn]we pursue the things which make for peace and the building up of one another. Romans 14:19 (NASB)

"Make every effort!" That's quite a challenge. But notice where that exertion is to be focused: peace and mutual edification. Both sides of this exhortation are two way responsibilities. I must pursue and share peace if I am going to have it myself. I must edify, and be open to being edified, if mutual edification is going to happen. In other words, we live with other people in God's family. He wants us to be responsible for making relationships work in our spiritual family. He reminds us it will require strenuous effort. But, isn't that true in every family relationship? Love means sacrifice, effort, and concern for others. When we share our love willingly, however, we're much more likely to see it coming back to us!

Prayer:
Dear Heavenly Father, forgive me for my impatience and selfishness. Defeat the bad attitude of competitiveness that I often display in arguments and disagreements with others in your family. Energize me by your Spirit to see areas where I can be a blessing and an encouragement to others. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“Blessed are those who hunger and thirst for righteousness, for they shall be satisfied. Matthew 5:6 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*July 23, 2014

Devotional:*
When my anxious thoughts [fn]multiply within me, Your consolations delight my soul. Psalms 94:19 (NASB)

God is our comforter, sustainer, and Lord. Only his gracious presence and tender blessings can bring consolation and comfort to our restless and discouraged souls. So let's turn to him, honestly confessing both our sins and our sorrows. Let's ask him to take our anxiety away and restore to us the passion, the joy, and the confidence of our salvation.

Prayer:
Almighty Shepherd, in the noise and confusion of many thoughts burdened by many concerns, minister to me through your Holy Spirit. I need your comfort and peace. I ask for your presence and your grace. In Jesus' name I ask. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Submit therefore to God. Resist the devil and he will flee from you. James 4:7 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*July 24, 2014

Devotional:*
Now to Him who is able to do far more abundantly beyond all that we ask or think, according to the power that works within us, to Him be the glory in the church and in Christ Jesus to all generations [fn]forever and ever. Amen. Ephesians 3:20-21 (NASB)

What grand "Kingdom dreams" do you have for God's glory? What incredible ideas can you imagine requesting that God would bring to fruition? What are you expectations of heaven with God? Now that you have stretched mind, challenged your imagination, and loaded up your expectations, are you ready for some down to earth truth straight from the Marvel of heaven? God is able to do far more than any of that. His power is at work in us to do his glorious will and accomplish his eternal purposes. So let's not set our sights too low and expect too little. Live for his glory and expect to see it at work in your life.

Prayer:
O LORD, God of heavens and earth, my Abba Father and loving Shepherd, please stir my thoughts by your Spirit to dream bigger dreams and have higher hopes than my earthbound and selfish brain can imagine. Give me a sense of wonder and expectation as I live for your glory. In Jesus name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He made Him who knew no sin to be sin on our behalf, so that we might become the righteousness of God in Him. 2 Corinthians 5:21 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*July 25, 2014

Devotional:*
Therefore, having these promises, beloved, let us cleanse ourselves from all defilement of flesh and spirit, perfecting holiness in the fear of God. Amen. 2 Corinthians 7:1 (NASB)

God has blessed us with so many wonderful promises. He has secured them through the sending of his Son "to conquer death and bring life and immortality to life." He will "transform our lowly bodies to be like his glorious body." He will take us home to be with him eternally, but until that day, he will live inside us and reveal himself to us. He will make us more than conquerors and will not allow anything to separate us from his love. So what should our response be? Yes, sure we should offer him praise. But, we must not limit our praise to words. God wants our lives to be pure, staying away from what is evil, vile, putrid, and corrupt. He wants us to do this, not so we can claim some moral superiority, but so that we can show him our adoration and reverence. In our desire to offer God praise, let's not forget that one of the greatest ways to praise him is to seek him in purity and holiness!

Prayer:
Forgive me, Heavenly Father, for my sins. Purify my heart and cast out any foothold the devil may have in me because of my sin. Empower me to holiness and accept my life as an offering of praise and thanks to you. In the name of Jesus, I offer you my heart, my life, and my all. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Wealth obtained by [fn]fraud dwindles, But the one who gathers [fn]by labor increases it. Proverbs 13:11 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*July 26, 2014

Devotional:*
O love the LORD, all you His godly ones! The LORD preserves the faithful And fully recompenses the proud doer. Be strong and let your heart take courage, All you who [fn]hope in the LORD. Psalms 31:23-24 (NASB)

Love the LORD! Be strong because of your hope in the LORD. In other words, recognize where your strength is. Acknowledge your source of grace. Give praise to God for his abundant mercy and power lavished on us through his Holy Spirit. The LORD God does preserve his people. He does honor faithfulness even if it is mocked in this world. The LORD will bless his people and deal justly with those who mock and abuse them.

Prayer:
Give me strength, O LORD, for I find myself in trying times with enemies at my door and opponents on every side. Please give me wisdom to see your grace that leads me. Please give me courage to stand up for what is right, pure, and holy. Please give me vision to see the things you want to use me to do for your glory. Please keep my hope passionately alive as I wait for your work in me to be accomplished. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Jesus Christ is the same yesterday and today and forever. Hebrews 13:8 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*July 28, 2014

Devotional:*
The steps of a man are established by the LORD, And He delights in his way. When he falls, he will not be hurled headlong, Because the LORD is the One [fn]who holds his hand. Psalms 37:23-24 (NASB)

I don't know about you, but I've stumbled my way through much of life. I've tripped at some of the most embarrassing moments. I've stumbled over my own feet, shoelaces, curbs, and just pure air. However, I am confident that in my spiritual life, even though I have stumbled from time to time, God has not let me completely fall. When I think I'm going to plunge into the depths of the abyss, the Father's love, care, concern, Scriptures, servants, and helpers have kept me from destruction. God's hand does uphold me. He is there in times of trial. He has been mighty to save. I do believe that he delights in my journey. How about you?

Prayer:
O Father, thank you for your steadying influence in my life. Thank you for lifting me when I have been down, protecting me when I have been vulnerable, and comforting me when I have been broken. I praise you for your grace, your glory, and your nearness. Through Jesus, I offer you my praise and eternal appreciation. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For if anyone is a hearer of the word and not a doer, he is like a man who looks at his [fn]natural face in a mirror; for once he has looked at himself and gone away, [fn]he has immediately forgotten what kind of person he was. But one who looks intently at the perfect law, the law of liberty, and abides by it, not having become a forgetful hearer but [fn]an effectual doer, this man will be blessed in [fn]what he does. James 1:23-25 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*July 29, 2014

Devotional:*
A Psalm of David. The LORD is my light and my salvation; Whom shall I fear? The LORD is the [fn]defense of my life; Whom shall I dread? Psalms 27:1 (NASB)

Yes, the LORD, Yahweh the God of Israel, the Almighty Creator of all things, is my light and my salvation. My life, the eternal part of me, is entrusted with him. I choose not to fear. I place my trust in him.

Prayer:
Father in heaven, I praise you for your faithfulness through the ages. I thank you for your steadfast love that has blessed each generation, giving hope in times of darkness, salvation in times of wantonness, and strength in times of weakness. Now I ask that you be with several people I love, who need your palpable presence as they fight their battles. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed is the man whom You chasten, O [fn]LORD, And whom You teach out of Your law; Psalm 94:12 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*July 30, 2014

Devotional:*
“No weapon that is formed against you will prosper; And every tongue that [fn]accuses you in judgment you will condemn. This is the heritage of the servants of the LORD, And their vindication is from Me,” declares the LORD. Isaiah 54:17 (NASB)

Because of the LORD God's grace and power, we will be victors. This is the final message of Revelation. It is the song that is sung throughout the Scriptures. This is the assurance that we have from God himself. Our lives will not be lived in vain. Those who berate, belittle, and batter God's people will be exposed and his beloved children, his saints of light, will receive vindication and salvation from the Father they love.

Prayer:
Dear God, I pray especially today for your servants who are sharing the Gospel in difficult places. Some of these precious ones are imprisoned. Some are facing torture. Others are facing ostracism. Some face firing in their workplace. Please give them strength today. Please deliver them from the evil one's vile intent. Protect them by your mighty hand and deliver them, like Daniel, from the lion's mouth to your glory. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“Or how [fn]can you say to your brother, ‘Let me take the speck out of your eye,’ and behold, the log is in your own eye? “You hypocrite, first take the log out of your own eye, and then you will see clearly to take the speck out of your brother’s eye. Matthew 7:4-5 (NASB)


----------



## lovelycurls

baddison said:


> July 30, 2014  Devotional: “No weapon that is formed against you will prosper; And every tongue that [fn]accuses you in judgment you will condemn. This is the heritage of the servants of the LORD, And their vindication is from Me,” declares the LORD. Isaiah 54:17 (NASB)  Because of the LORD God's grace and power, we will be victors. This is the final message of Revelation. It is the song that is sung throughout the Scriptures. This is the assurance that we have from God himself. Our lives will not be lived in vain. Those who berate, belittle, and batter God's people will be exposed and his beloved children, his saints of light, will receive vindication and salvation from the Father they love.  Prayer: Dear God, I pray especially today for your servants who are sharing the Gospel in difficult places. Some of these precious ones are imprisoned. Some are facing torture. Others are facing ostracism. Some face firing in their workplace. Please give them strength today. Please deliver them from the evil one's vile intent. Protect them by your mighty hand and deliver them, like Daniel, from the lion's mouth to your glory. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.  Wisdom: “Or how [fn]can you say to your brother, ‘Let me take the speck out of your eye,’ and behold, the log is in your own eye? “You hypocrite, first take the log out of your own eye, and then you will see clearly to take the speck out of your brother’s eye. Matthew 7:4-5 (NASB)


Thank You Jesus!!!!!! Thy has been Confirmed unto me Again!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## baddison

*July 31, 2014

Devotional:*
Only conduct yourselves in a manner worthy of the gospel of Christ, so that whether I come and see you or remain absent, I will hear of you that you are standing firm in one spirit, with one [fn]mind striving together for the faith of the gospel; in no way alarmed by your opponents—which is a sign of destruction for them, but of salvation for you, and that too, from God. Philippians 1:27-28 (NASB)

Let's live as if we've been redeemed! Let's show our love and character in our daily lives. Let's especially work together, with one voice and spirit, making a vigorous effort to share the Gospel with those who have never heard of the grace of God in the ministry of Jesus. In the face of opposition, let's not be deterred or divided. Instead, let's work hand-in-hand for the cause of the Gospel.

Prayer:
O LORD, give us greater unity of purpose and greater courage in the face of opposition so that we can show the world that we are your children and Jesus' disciples. In the name of our Lord and Christ we pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
If we say that we have no sin, we are deceiving ourselves and the truth is not in us. If we confess our sins, He is faithful and righteous to forgive us our sins and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness. 1 John 1:8-9 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*August 1, 2014

Devotional:*
Her children rise up and bless her; Her husband also, and he praises her, saying: “Many daughters have done nobly, But you excel them all.” Proverbs 31:28-29 (NASB)

When's the last time you praised a godly woman for her life of faith and grace? Why not take time to write a note or two of appreciation and thanks to several of these women today. Where would we be today without the faithfulness of godly women? I can't imagine, and don't want to! Let's tell them today how precious they are to us and our faith.

Prayer:
Father, I thank you for the following godly women who have shaped my life and helped me have faith... God, I thank you for the great women of faith in Scripture who did so much for your people. Help us, your Church, your children of faith, to find every way possible to show these great ladies how much they mean to us. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Do all things without grumbling or disputing; so that you will [fn]prove yourselves to be blameless and innocent, children of God above reproach in the midst of a crooked and perverse generation, among whom you [fn]appear as [fn]lights in the world, holding [fn]fast the word of life, so that in the day of Christ I will have reason to glory because I did not run in vain nor toil in vain. Philippians 2:14-16 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*August 2, 2014

Devotional:*
For to you it has been granted for Christ’s sake, not only to believe in Him, but also to suffer for His sake, Philippians 1:29 (NASB)

Suffer! How is suffering a privilege? It's not unless it is for Jesus. Remember how the early apostles were joyful because they were counted worthy to suffer for the name? (cf. Acts 5:41) You see, he suffered for us so we could be saved. When we face suffering for the cause of Christ and his Kingdom, we help inspire others to live faithfully in adversity and show to all the genuineness of our faith. So few have anything worthy of their living, dying, or suffering. We have reason for all three: our lives will be caught up in Jesus' victory! (cf. Rom. 8:32-39; 1 Cor. 15)

Prayer:
Make me courageous, O God! Help me to be faithful in times of trouble and strong in times of persecution, hardship, and suffering. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Let no [fn]unwholesome word proceed from your mouth, but only such a word as is good for edification [fn]according to the need of the moment, so that it will give grace to those who hear. Ephesians 4:29 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*August 4, 2014

Devotional:*
Charm is deceitful and beauty is vain, But a woman who [fn]fears the LORD, she shall be praised. Proverbs 31:30 (NASB)

Want to find a really good woman? Look for one that honors and reveres the LORD with all of her heart, soul, mind, and strength. Appearance, physical strength, and even personality can change and degrade. A woman whose heart is anchored and enlivened by the presence of God in her life will be a life-long blessing and a woman worthy of our praise, and the praise of her God.

Prayer:
Father, once again, I want to thank you this week for the important women in my life especially my wife, the gift you have given me who helped shape my faith and who helped me find my way to you. Please help me to value godly women in ways that bless them, honor you, and build up your Church. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Like clouds and wind without rain Is a man who boasts [fn]of his gifts falsely. Proverbs 25:14 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*August 5, 2014

Devotional:*
But when he had considered this, behold, an angel of the Lord appeared to him in a dream, saying, “Joseph, son of David, do not be afraid to take Mary as your wife; for [fn]the Child who has been [fn]conceived in her is of the Holy Spirit. Matthew 1:20 (NASB)

Reassurance beyond understanding! That's the beginning of the Christ story for Joseph. What he cannot understand and what he had no part in creating, will now be the groundbreaking journey of his own faithful and generous heart. He will be the human daddy to the Savior of the world. He will live the rest of his life knowing that a miracle happened with Mary without his input or involvement. His faith, and God's use of him in this story, should awaken each of us to the incredible possibilities that God may have in store for us. Why not use this December to re-awaken your heart to the Holy One, born Jesus of Nazareth.

*Prayer:*
Father, I have long admired Joseph for his trust in you — a trust that helped him deal with what he could not understand. Now I come, with wild-eyed Joseph excitement and bewilderment to be reminded again of the miracle of your Son and my Savior. Please make him real to me as I seek to know him better. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
[fn]Praise [fn]the LORD! How blessed is the man who [fn]fears the LORD,

Who greatly delights in His commandments. Psalm 112:1 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*August 6, 2014

Devotional:*
“She will bear a Son; and you shall call His name Jesus, for [fn]He will save His people from their sins.” Matthew 1:21 (NASB)

Jesus. Yeshua. Joshua of the spiritual world. Mary's boy, God's Son, comes to help us tear down the strongholds Satan has built in our lives. He comes to bring peace to our troubled spirits and joy to our nights of despair. He comes to not only minister to us and bless us, he comes to do what no one else could do: he comes to deliver us from our sins, those spiritual blemishes, rebellions, mistakes, transgressions, and sins. Praise God! A deliver who actually conquered what we could not to make us what we are not — pure, perfect, and holy children of God, like him. (cf. Col. 1:21-23)

Prayer:
Thank you, Father, for your forgiveness, cleansing, and transformation given to me by Jesus and the Holy Spirit. In Christ's name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
So, as those who have been chosen of God, holy and beloved, put on a heart of compassion, kindness, humility, gentleness and [fn]patience; Colossians 3:12 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*August 7, 2014

Devotional:*
Now all this [fn]took place to fulfill what was spoken by the Lord through the prophet: “BEHOLD, THE VIRGIN SHALL BE WITH CHILD AND SHALL BEAR A SON, AND THEY SHALL CALL HIS NAME [fn]IMMANUEL,” which translated means, “GOD WITH US.” Matthew 1:22-23 (NASB)

God had repeatedly promised it. Men, women, and angels had long anticipated it. Now, in Jesus, it happens. God is with us. Jesus is Immanuel. We live on a visited planet, touched by the very presence of God among us. And it was just as the prophets of old had said.

Prayer:
LORD God, my heavenly Father, thank you for keeping your promises, especially when it was so incredibly costly for you to do so. I want to know you better, O God, not just as someone I study, but as someone I encounter in my daily life. Please make your presence known as I seek you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Now for this very reason also, applying all diligence, in your faith supply moral [fn]excellence, and in your moral excellence, knowledge, and in your knowledge, self-control, and in your self-control, perseverance, and in your perseverance, godliness, and in your godliness, brotherly kindness, and in your brotherly kindness, love. 2 Peter 1:5-7 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*August 8, 2014

Devotional:*
For I am not ashamed of the gospel, for it is the power of God for salvation to everyone who believes, to the Jew first and also to the Greek. Romans 1:16 (NASB)

Are you ashamed? Culture tries to make us ashamed about our faith, portraying people of faith as stupid, insensitive, judgmental, and hypocritical. Are you ashamed? Are you willing to share your faith humbly and gently with those who do not know Jesus as their Lord? Are you ashamed? Your hero left heaven to come to earth and risk everything so that you could come home to heaven with him. This Gospel is powerful. This Gospel is transformational. This Gospel, and the salvation it brings, are for all people. So let's not be ashamed; let's be joyous and generous with this incredible gift that we have received.

Prayer:
Father in heaven, please give me wisdom, sensitivity, and courage to share your wonderful story of grace with those around me who do not know Jesus as their Lord and Savior. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Beloved, I urge you as aliens and strangers to abstain from fleshly lusts which wage war against the soul. 1 Peter 2:11 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*August 9, 2014

Devotional:*
Have this attitude [fn]in yourselves which was also in Christ Jesus, who, although He existed in the form of God, did not regard equality with God a thing to be [fn]grasped, Philippians 2:5-6 (NASB)

Jesus did not hang on to his heavenly glory, but surrendered it to save us. Now he asks us to follow his example and share his heart. He wants us to treat each other as he has treated us, thinking of their needs and God's will before our own. Now that's one revolution I hope I get to see fully happen!

Prayer:
O Father God, please transform my heart and mind by the power of your Holy Spirit. I want my thoughts to be your thoughts. I want my hearts desire to reflect the passions of your Son. I want my will to be guided by your Spirit. Please forgive my tendency to ruthlessly hang on to my own importance, my own will, and my own self-justification, even when I know it is not right or best. Make my mind more like the mind of your Son. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“Blessed are you when people insult you and persecute you, and falsely say all kinds of evil against you because of Me. Matthew 5:11 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*August 11, 2014

Devotional:*
but [fn]emptied Himself, taking the form of a bond-servant, and being made in the likeness of men. Being found in appearance as a man, He humbled Himself by becoming obedient to the point of death, even death [fn]on a cross. Philippians 2:7-8 (NASB)

Christianity is not for wimps or the faint of heart. Our example is described by words like... "made himself of no reputation" ..."servant" ..."humbled himself" ..."became obedient" ..."death on a cross!" That's tough stuff. And that is our example. The story of the Jesus may begin with a sweet child, but it also begins with him being placed where animals ate their food. While it may be powerful and precious, it is not saccharine and fake sentiment. It is about the price paid to redeem and the people who are different because they know their Redeemer.

Prayer:
Almighty God, loving Father, thank you for placing the Gospel story in the real world where I live. Jesus, thank you for being a Savior who has come into my world and faced its toughest edges. Help me as I learn to be sacrificial, obedient, and humble so that I can be used to help others find your grace. In the name of Jesus, the Lord. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessings are on the head of the righteous, But the mouth of the wicked conceals violence. Proverbs 10:6 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*August 12, 2014

Devotional:*
For this reason also, God highly exalted Him, and bestowed on Him the name which is above every name, Philippians 2:9 (NASB)

For Jesus, Graciousness + Guts + Giving + Grit = Glory. Just one of those equations in salvation math that doesn't make much human sense, but from the perspective of faith, it is powerful wisdom. Jesus came to our world because of the graciousness of God. Jesus had the "guts" to leave behind heaven and face the hardships of humanity, and give of himself to serve others. Jesus had the grit to endure the horrors and humiliation of the cross. So God has shared with Jesus his glory and placed him above all others. The apostle Paul wants to remind us that God doesn't forget our sacrifices, our obedience, and our hardships. He does honor them with his pleasure and his glory because Jesus' sacrifice has made us holy!

Prayer:
Holy Father and Lord God, I believe that Jesus Christ is your Son and my Savior and Lord. I surrender my heart to have no rival interest to the lordship of your Son. Thank you for your wonderful gift of love in him. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Therefore [fn]be careful how you walk, not as unwise men but as wise, [fn]making the most of your time, because the days are evil. Ephesians 5:15-16 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*August 13, 2014

Devotional:*
so that at the name of Jesus EVERY KNEE WILL BOW, of those who are in heaven and on earth and under the earth, and that every tongue will confess that Jesus Christ is Lord, to the glory of God the Father.  Philippians 2:10-11 (NASB)

I love the fact that I do each day what everyone will one day do: bow before the majesty and proclaim the Lordship of Jesus Christ to honor the Father's glory. How wonderful it is to be able to make that proclamation because of grace rather than in fear at the end of a life that has been spent in what is rebellion, denial, and waste.

Prayer:
Father, I do praise you for the truth about Jesus that will one day be realized fully by everyone who has ever lived. May my life display that truth in the way I treat people today. May my lips suitably proclaim that truth so others can know Jesus as Lord today. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“Enter through the narrow gate; for the gate is wide and the way is broad that leads to destruction, and there are many who enter through it. “For the gate is small and the way is narrow that leads to life, and there are few who find it. Matthew 7:13-14 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*August 14, 2014

Devotional:*
[fn]Salvation belongs to the LORD; Your blessing [fn]be upon Your people! Selah. Psalm 3:8 (NASB)

Deliverance does come from the LORD, the God of Abraham, Isaac, and Jacob, our Father. So we ask him to bless us with his richest and greatest blessings. But, he has already given his people the very greatest blessing, the gift of his Son. Now if we will only acknowledge and appreciate that blessing.

Prayer:
Thank you, O God, for the salvation you have given me in Jesus. Use me to spread this blessing to others so that the people I know and love will come to know your Son as their Savior and Lord. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Do nothing [fn]from [fn]selfishness or empty conceit, but with humility of mind regard one another as more important than yourselves; Philippians 2:3 (NASB)


----------



## gn1g

just came in to make a declaration

I decree and declare that this storm is OVER!

Hallelujah!
Glory to God!
The Almight God, the Prince of Peace the Everlast God. My soul crys Hallelujah! The storm is over! AMEN and AMEN


Forecast: sunny days, clear skys and good times up ahead.Amen


----------



## baddison

*August 15, 2014

Devotional *(an oldie, frequent, but goody):
“For God so loved the world, that He gave His [fn]only begotten Son, that whoever believes in Him shall not perish, but have eternal life. John 3:16 (NASB)

What else is there to say, other than "Praise God!" and "Thank you Jesus!"

Prayer:
Thank you for loving me with an everlasting love, dear Father. I love you, too, and look forward to sharing the biggest part of my life with you in your presence. In Jesus' name. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
And with whom was He angry for forty years? Was it not with those who sinned, whose bodies fell in the wilderness? Hebrews 3:17 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*August 16, 2014

Devotional:*
“For God did not send the Son into the world to judge the world, but that the world might be saved through Him. John 3:17 (NASB)

God is not the big Scrouge in the sky, criticially looking down on his flawed children waiting to condemn those who mess up. Instead, he saw how broken, flawed, and messed up we were and entered our world to save it... to save us. God's purpose in sending Jesus is our life and our salvation.

Prayer:
Heavenly Father, deliver me from the sin that entangles my actions and pollutes my heart. Create in me a clean heart and renew a right spirit in me through your Holy Spirit. Thank you for your forgiveness and grace. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed is the one who comes in the name of the LORD; We have blessed you from the house of the LORD. Psalm 118:26 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*August 18, 2014

Devotional:*
but whoever drinks of the water that I will give him shall never thirst; but the water that I will give him will become in him a well of water springing up to eternal life.” John 4:14 (NASB)

Water! That precious gift for the tired and thirsty. Water! That essential refreshment we all need. Jesus, however, offers water we don't have to carry or purify. No, this is water that wells up within us. This is the water that the Holy Spirit brings us. This is the water that gives us eternal life that starts now and lasts forever!

Prayer:
Father, I know Jesus sent the Holy Spirit to live in me when I became a Christian. I ask that my stubborn will and that my sinful desires can be overcome with the Spirit's power, and that my life will display the joy and confidence that your refreshing presence brings. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“Blessed are the merciful, for they shall receive mercy. Matthew 5:7 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*August 19,2014

Devotional:*
For I am convinced that neither death, nor life, nor angels, nor principalities, nor things present, nor things to come, nor powers, nor height, nor depth, nor any other created thing, will be able to separate us from the love of God, which is in Christ Jesus our Lord. Romans 8:38-39 (NASB)

Nothing could keep Jesus from coming to save you — not the distance between heaven and earth, not the difficulty of an unexpected pregnancy, not a city fully of travelers and parents tired from a long journey, certainly not a maniacal king who sought to snuff out his life, not jeering mobs crying crucify him, not disciples that abandoned him, not soldiers that mocked him, not a whip that raked his flesh, and not a cross that claimed his physical life. So what makes you think he would let you go or give up on you after his love has captured your heart?

Prayer:
Abba Father, help me understand your love more fully. Give me strength to overcome the doubts Satan has tried to plant in my heart. Bless me with your gracious power and transform me out of my own weakness into a useful tool for your service. Keep my eyes fixed on the Lord whose hand will not let the waves claim me nor let my own doubts destroy me. In Jesus' mighty name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
When a wicked man dies, his expectation will perish, And the hope of strong men perishes. Proverbs 11:7 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*August 20, 2014

Devotional:*
One person [fn]regards one day above another, another regards every day alike. Each person must be fully convinced in his own mind. Romans 14:5 (NASB)

So often we let personal preference, peer pressure, and concerns about the celebration of certain days, especially holidays, have a divisive effect on our Christian relationships. Bottom line, we're not to try to press our opinion or position on anyone else. We're not to judge another because he doesn't celebrate a special day to the Lord and we're not to judge another because she does celebrate special days. This is a matter of personal conviction that revolves around our desire to please the Lord and to honor him in ways we feel are appropriate. Let's not be so insecure that we have to do what everyone else does or force anyone else to do as we prefer. Instead, let's remember the right angle to take with all things: honor God with everything we are and to consider the needs of our brothers and sisters in Christ.

Prayer:
O Father, please forgive us for fracturing the fellowship of your people based on human observances and our preference about those observances. As for me, Father, please give me courage to honor Christ according to my convictions, but also please give me the wisdom to do so in ways that bless your people and that do not cause division. I know I will never fully succeed at this goal, but I do believe with your help, I will find ways to bring you the glory due you and to also maintain my fellowship with your children. Purify my heart in this matter and guide me in the way I need to go. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Whatever you do in word or deed, do all in the name of the Lord Jesus, giving thanks through Him to God the Father. Colossians 3:17 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*August 21, 2014

Devotional:*
And the Word became flesh, and [fn]dwelt among us, and we saw His glory, glory as of [fn]the only begotten from the Father, full of grace and truth. John 1:14 (NASB)

Jesus is God's message. It wasn't a message contained in a book or given in a vision, or revealed on a mountain to only a watchful few. No, God's message was human flesh, bone, and blood. God's message came and lived among us. He faced our hardship, got our dirt between his toes, felt our disappointments, struggled with our temptations, suffered our treachery, and bled our blood. Yet living in our world, God's message brought us more than truth; he delivered us from death by God's grace.

Prayer:
Almighty God, thank you for speaking in the past through your prophets. Thank you for inspiring godly men to give us your Scripture. Thank you for making the proclamation of your Word powerful today through the convicting work of the Holy Spirit. May I hear you truth in each of these areas. Most of all, Father, I praise you for speaking your clearest, more profound, and most accessible message in Jesus. Because of Jesus, I know you love me, I know you have cleansed me, and I know I will share heaven with you. Thank you from the bottom of my heart and may my gratitude be seen in the quality and character displayed in my life. In the name of Jesus. Amen*.


Wisdom:*
Therefore, confess your sins to one another, and pray for one another so that you may be healed. The effective [fn]prayer of a righteous man can accomplish much. James 5:16 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*August 22, 3014

Devotional:*
so then let us not sleep as [fn]others do, but let us be alert and [fn]sober. 1 Thessalonians 5:6 (NASB)

So many sleep walk through life. They never are awake enough to really live. But we are not going to do that with our lives! We are alive because we know Jesus has come and not only brought us life, but he has also showed us how to live. So we are going to be alert. we are going to be self-controlled. We're going to be fully alive, because we know Jesus' return is imminent and our day of salvation and deliverance is near.

Prayer:
Forgive me, Heavenly Father, for the times that I have lost my sense of urgency to live for Jesus. Use the Holy Spirit within me to arouse my passions to serve him with my eyes wide open and heart set on great and heavenly things. I know you can, and will, do more than I can ask or imagine, but please, awaken me to dream great dreams and imagine great things for your glory. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Many are the afflictions of the righteous, But the LORD delivers him out of them all. Psalm 34:19 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*August 23, 2014

Devotional:*
For momentary, light affliction is producing for us an eternal weight of glory far beyond all comparison, 2 Corinthians 4:17 (NASB)

Life can be very tough. Eventually, our body is going to die. In the process of living, we're going to face some very difficult circumstances and going to experience some awful pain. But, as bad as life's hard realities can be, we are headed for an eternal glory beyond our imagining. Life's difficulties simply can't compare to this glory that awaits us. Our pain is temporary. The things that cause our pain are temporary. The treatments, the prescriptions, the therapies, the surgeries, the setbacks are all temporary. All these things that we have seen and experienced are passing. But our eternal glory, our indescribable bliss, that wonderful future that we cannot yet see, is eternal... forever... incorruptible... and reserved for us, God's precious children!

Prayer:
Dear God, my Abba Father, please be with me during the painful and difficult passages of my life. Help me keep my heart fixed on what is unseen. In addition, dear Father, I want to pray that you please be present in the lives of the following people I love... Please grant them healing. If not healing, dear Father, please pour your love into their hearts through the Holy Spirit and give them rugged perseverance and indestructible hope. Help them see your glory. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Let us not lose heart in doing good, for in due time we will reap if we do not grow weary. Galatians 6:9 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*August 25, 2014

Devotional:*
Open your mouth, judge righteously, And [fn]defend the rights of the afflicted and needy. Proverbs 31:9 (NASB)

"No room in the inn!" "Placed him in a manger!" So often we play favorites with the rich, beautiful, powerful, and prestigious. Isn't it interesting that God revealed himself as the defender of the widow, the orphan, and the alien and then entered the world as the child of a Jewish carpenter and a young virgin from a small town. God wants us to notice those in need around us. He wants it to be more than an annual good gesture at Christmas. He wants us to be advocates for the folks like Joseph, Mary, and Jesus. We're not just told to be fair; we're told to defend and to plead the rights of those in need. When we do, we do it for him (see Matthew 23).

Prayer:
Make me more aware, Holy Father, of those around me who need your love and grace. Make me your instrument to defend them and to serve them. Open my eyes to see Jesus in the faces of those in need. In the name of my Savior, Jesus, Savior of all peoples, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He who is steadfast in righteousness will attain to life, And he who pursues evil will bring about his own death. Proverbs 11:19 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*August 26, 2014

Devotional:*
O LORD God of hosts, restore us; Cause Your face to shine upon us, [fn]and we will be saved. Psalm 80:19 (NASB)

In the days of Jesus' birth, there was a group of devout and lowly people who still looked for God's redemption. They knew that salvation could not, and would not, come without great cost — not just to themselves, but also to God. Isaiah had hinted about this in his Servant Songs (see Isaiah 53). They had experienced in their own history. So with honest hearts, they confessed that they didn't have the power to bring salvation and deliverance. This power had to come from God and had to be released to people who were seeking God's transformation in their lives. They needed to ask God for it! They needed to seek his face, his presence, in their daily lives. So must we!

Prayer:
O LORD, God of heaven and earth, Ruler of all creation, I praise you. I praise you for your power and glory. I praise you for your wisdom and creativity. I praise you for your mercy and righteousness. I praise you, because you alone are worthy of my praise. O LORD, you alone can bring me full salvation. Please, shine your face upon me. Please, make your presence known in my life. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Therefore be imitators of God, as beloved children; and walk in love, just as Christ also loved [fn]you and gave Himself up for us, an offering and a sacrifice to God [fn]as a fragrant aroma. Ephesians 5:1-2 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*August 27, 2014

Devotional:*
“Therefore let it be known to you, brethren, that through [fn]Him forgiveness of sins is proclaimed to you, and [fn]through Him everyone who believes is [fn]freed [fn]from all things, from which you could not be [fn]freed [fn]through the Law of Moses. Acts 13:38-39 (NASB)

Law couldn't do it. Sacrifices couldn't do it. Piety couldn't do it. Religious practices couldn't do it. Only Jesus can bring full forgiveness of sins. Only Jesus can make us fully righteous and holy. Forgiveness and righteousness come through him.

Prayer:
Holy and Righteous Father, God Almighty, I confess that your Son is my Savior and Lord, Jesus Christ. I thank you Jesus for being my Lord and paying the price for my sins. I ask, blessed Holy Spirit, that you help me fashion more of Jesus' character and compassion in my life. In Jesus' name ask for this blessing. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
How blessed is he whose help is the God of Jacob, Whose hope is in the LORD his God, Who made heaven and earth, The sea and all that is in them; Who keeps [fn]faith forever; Psalm 146:5-6 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*August 28, 2014

Devotional: *‘AND IT SHALL BE THAT EVERYONE WHO CALLS ON THE NAME OF THE LORD WILL BE SAVED.’ And with many other words he solemnly testified and kept on exhorting them, saying, “[fn]Be saved from this perverse generation!” So then, those who had received his word were baptized; and that day there were added about three thousand [fn]souls. Acts 2:21, 40-41 (NASB) Call on the name of the Lord! Proclaim him as your risen Lord! Share with him in baptism as the first Christians did. Have God add you to his holy people. Know that Jesus will save you from the corruption that plagues our world and so many of our lives. You see, God sent Jesus to save, redeem, restore, and bless. Share in the joy of that salvation. Don't wait! Today is the day of salvation! Share in it. Rejoice in it. Pass it on to others. Christ our King has come to bring his salvation to all! 

Prayer: Father, thank you for sending Jesus the first time to die for my sins! Thank you for sending Jesus into my heart to comfort and to strengthen me and to work on my life! Thank you most of all for my salvation. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:* “Blessed are the pure in heart, for they shall see God. Matthew 5:8 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*August 29, 2014

Devotional:*
Joseph also went up from Galilee, from the city of Nazareth, to Judea, to the city of David which is called Bethlehem, because he was of the house and family of David, in order to register along with Mary, who was engaged to him, and was with child. Luke 2:4-5 (NASB)

Let's journey with Joseph and Mary as they experience the incredible grace of God. These verses give us the basics: they took a trip south from their home, they went to Bethlehem which was King David's city, they were "betrothed" or pledged in marriage but not yet fully married, Mary was pregnant, and they were going there to register with the Roman government. Intrigue and scandal ripple between the lines of this straightforward account. Promise and fulfillment are strongly suggested with the connection. Faithfulness through the midst of storm is demonstrated. A real historical context for everyday people is made with the presence of a Roman census. Scandal, promise, faithfulness, and history collide. Jesus enters our world very much in a place where we find ourselves — a place of hope and dreams marred by scandal and disappointment. He will be a people's Messiah. We know it before he is even born. It makes us love him and appreciate him more. God has chosen to enter our world as one of us, not as some pristine and untouched alien from beyond. This is a Messiah we can reach and follow. This Jesus is one of us.

Prayer:
Holy and loving God, thank you for the gift of Jesus. Thank you that he entered our messy world with all its contradictions, ironies, and conflicts. Thank you for not being aloof or immune to our struggles. Thank you for Jesus, in whose name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
But He was [fn]pierced through for our transgressions, He was crushed for our iniquities; The chastening for our [fn]well-being fell upon Him, And by His scourging we are healed. Isaiah 53:5 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*August 30, 2014

Devotional:*
While they were there, the days were completed for her to give birth. And she gave birth to her firstborn son; and she wrapped Him in cloths, and laid Him in a [fn]manger, because there was no room for them in the inn. Luke 2:6-7 (NASB)

Jesus entered our world in the most normal of ways for a child: the time came, his mother gave birth, he was wrapped in soft cloth, and placed in a crib. Only this was the Son of God who was born. His crib was a corncrib where animals ate, not a baby's crib. His room was a stable because there was no room for him. It wasn't just normal; it was common, even below average conditions for his birth. Can you imagine? The Holy God who created everything enters our world as a baby to share our way of life as one of us. Why? He loves us and wants us to come home to him. Incredible! Incredible story. Incredible love. Incredible God!

Prayer:
O LORD God Almighty, how can I ever show you how much the gift of your Son means to me? I am struck with wonder and joy that you should love me in this incredible way. Please accept my praise and adoration for both you and your Son. Praise to you, loving Father, for your indescribable gift! In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Therefore from now on we recognize no one [fn]according to the flesh; even though we have known Christ [fn]according to the flesh, yet now we know Him in this way no longer. 2 Corinthians 5:16 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*September 1, 2014

Devotional:*
So teach us to number our days, That we may [fn]present to You a heart of wisdom. Psalms 90:12 (NASB)

So often we look up and time has passed us by. The things we promised ourselves we'd accomplish and the deeds we told others we'd do get left undone. Before we know it, days have become weeks, and weeks months, and months years. We find ourselves unable to do what we once assumed we could do any time we want. We must ask the Spirit of God to help us see and seize the opportunities the LORD places in our path.

Prayer:
Father, I confess that so often I leave undone what needs to be done. Please help me see your plans in each of my days and live in a way which not only honors you, but also blesses those you want me to reach. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Therefore, [fn]prepare your minds for action, [fn]keep sober in spirit, fix your hope completely on the grace fnto be brought to you at the revelation of Jesus Christ. 1 Peter 1:13 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*September 2, 2014

Devotional:*
For the grace of God has appeared, [fn]bringing salvation to all men, [fn]instructing us to deny ungodliness and worldly desires and to live sensibly, righteously and godly in the present age, Titus 2:11-12 (NASB)

In a world which has no absolutes, in a world in search of moral standards, salvation by the costly grace of God beckons us to change our lifestyles in response to God's grace. Anyone who receives grace and refuses to pursue righteousness demonstrates his/her ignorance or hardness of heart. In our day, in our time, to be saved means to pursue righteousness — not so that we may earn our salvation, but so that God's saving grace will not be fruitless in us.

Prayer:
Holy Father, I confess that I live in a confusing time. Satan is always distorting the distinction between right and wrong, good and evil, moral and immoral. Because you have been so gracious with me, may my life today reflect the righteousness you gave me through Jesus. "May the words of my mouth and the thoughts of my heart, be pleasing in your sight, my Rock and my Redeemer." Through Jesus, my atoning sacrifice I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“For where two or three have gathered together in My name, I am there in their midst.” Matthew 18:20 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*September 3, 2014

Devotional:*
He has told you, O man, what is good; And what does the LORD require of you But to do justice, to love [fn]kindness, And to walk [fn]humbly with your God? Micah 6:8 (NASB)

God's desires for us are not hard to discern. He wants to bless us with salvation. The incredible gift of his Son is powerful testimony to this truth. Yet salvation from sin and death is not something he wants to happen in our lives just once. He wants our lives to daily reflect his salvation and to share it with others. When we act justly, pursue mercy in our relationships, and honour him with our worship from a humble heart then God's salvation becomes real in our lives and impacts others with his grace. In the language of Jesus, we work for God's kingdom to come and will be done on earth as it is in heaven.

Prayer:
Almighty and compassionate Father, as I embrace this New Year, help my eyes see what your heart sees. Teach me to hate sin and to be merciful to all who need mercy. Teach me to know truth and act fairly, while hating abuse and exploitation. Through your Spirit, stir me to reflect on the great distance between your holy majesty and my inconsistent character. Make me wholly your child, I pray, in Jesus name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“You shall walk in all the way which the LORD your God has commanded you, that you may live and that it may be well with you, and that you may prolong your days in the land which you will possess. Deuteronomy 5:33 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*September 4, 2014

Devotional:*
“Wash yourselves, make yourselves clean; Remove the evil of your deeds from My sight. Cease to do evil, Learn to do good; Seek justice, Reprove the ruthless, [fn]Defend the orphan, Plead for the widow. Isaiah 1:16-17 (NASB)

Do you find it easy to replace service to those in need with religious rituals? I know I do! But God wants us to not get so caught up in talking about him and celebrating his deeds, that we forget we're suppose to care for others like he does. Whether it is Jesus defining his ministry in Luke 4:18-19 or James talking about the kind of piety that pleases God (Jas. 1:26-27), we must realize true faith is treating others as God would. Today's verse defines what God does and instructs us to live in the same way.

Prayer:
O Great God of all comfort, open my eyes today to see those who need your love and give me the attentiveness, time, and compassion to serve them. May Jesus' work be seen in my life today. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For the choir director. A Psalm of David. The heavens are telling of the glory of God;

And their expanse is declaring the work of His hands. Psalm 19:1 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*September 5, 2014

Devotional:*
Therefore, [fn]prepare your minds for action, [fn]keep sober in spirit, fix your hope completely on the grace [fn]to be brought to you at the revelation of Jesus Christ. 1 Peter 1:13 (NASB)

When Jesus came the first time, he came to reveal God (John 1:18). As wonderful, powerful, and gracious as he was in his earthly ministry, he did not fully reveal all who he is. Our hope is tied to his return. When he comes this time, he won't come to reveal God, but to reveal himself — the conquering Lord, the Rider on the white horse. Every knee will bow. We will get to see him as he really and fully is — Immanuel in power and grace, triumphant in every way. When we set our hope on Jesus' grace when he returns, we can be confidently ready for active service to our king today. We can live under his leadership with obedience and praise today.

Prayer:
O Almighty God, I long for the day when I get to see Jesus face to face coming with the angels in power. Until that time, fasten my heart in hope to the glory Jesus will share with me on that day, and please empower me to live as one who knows that victory is mine in Jesus. Jesus, through your powerful name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“They will hunger no longer, nor thirst anymore; nor will the sun [fn]beat down on them, nor any heat; for the Lamb in the center of the throne will be their shepherd, and will guide them to springs of the [fn]water of life; and God will wipe every tear from their eyes.” Revelation 7:16-17 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*September 6, 2014

Devotional:*
Therefore be imitators of God, as beloved children; and walk in love, just as Christ also loved [fn]you and gave Himself up for us, an offering and a sacrifice to God [fn]as a fragrant aroma. Ephesians 5:1-2 (NASB)

Imitation is the most sincere form of flattery. If we are to sincerely flatter God by being like him, imitation may be the most costly form of flattery as well. You see, love for God is never something that occurs just in our minds or our hearts. Love is something we do for another — it is action. John said in 1 John 4 that we must love in both our deeds and our words. Love means to give ourselves up — what we want, our rights, our desires — to honor God and serve others. This is a kind of love that can change the world, or a marriage, or a family.

Prayer:
Abba Father, I will never fully understand how you could love me so much that you would allow your son to die for me, as my sacrifice. Please help me love others sacrificially. I know the power to do this is not within me, so please pour your love into my heart so that I may share that love with others. Through Jesus, my brother and my sacrifice, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Yet those who [fn]wait for the LORD Will gain new strength; They will [fn]mount up with [fn]wings like eagles, They will run and not get tired, They will walk and not become weary. Isaiah 40:31 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*September 8, 2014

Devotional:*
Seek good and not evil, that you may live; And thus may the Lord God of hosts be with you, Just as you have said! Hate evil, love good, And establish justice in the [fn]gate! Perhaps the Lord God of hosts May be gracious to the remnant of Joseph. Amos 5:14-15 (NASB)

A whole bunch of folks claim that God is on their side. In reality, the important question is whether we are on God's side! That's determined more by what we seek and do rather than what we think and say. God longs to be with us, but he will not sacrifice his character to extend us cheap grace, a grace that does not call us to be like him. He's looking for believers who put their character where their mouths are.

Prayer:
Most Holy God. Your righteousness and holiness are beyond me. I know that my best efforts are only vain attempts to attain them. Yet I long, dear Father, to be more like you in every way that it is humanly possible. Let me know of your presence with me as I seek after you and your character in my life. In the name of Jesus the Righteous One I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
that He would grant you, according to the riches of His glory, to be strengthened with power through His Spirit in the inner man, so that Christ may dwell in your hearts through faith and that you, being rooted and grounded in love, Ephesians 3:16-17 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*September 9, 2014

Devotional:*
“Do not store up for yourselves treasures on earth, where moth and rust destroy, and where thieves break in and steal. “But store up for yourselves treasures in heaven, where neither moth nor rust destroys, and where thieves do not break in or steal; Matthew 6:19-20 (NASB)

Where do you hide your heart? What we most value is where we will find our heart. So it is an important question. You see, we can treasure riches, control, security, and relationships. Jesus reminds us that it is only by turning loose of the things that most of us keep as our treasures that we find what is truly treasure indeed.

Prayer:
Majestic Father, I pray that out of the riches of your grace, you may help me find my treasure in you and nothing else. Today, I want to offer you all that I am and have, so that my life will be lived for your glory. In the name of Jesus, my example and treasure I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
God created man in His own image, in the image of God He created him; male and female He created them. Genesis 1:27 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*September 10, 2014

Devotional:*
but [fn] ike the Holy One who called you, [fn]be holy yourselves also in all your behavior; because it is written, “YOU SHALL BE HOLY, FOR I AM HOLY,” 1 Peter 1:15-16 (NASB)

"Holy" is one of those words we generally associate with the "stained glass ghetto" — a word only "church folks" use. That may be true, but it's still a great concept. Every kid knows that you don't eat hot dogs and potato chips on china. Mom's china is reserved for "special company" or "special occasions." Hot dogs are for paper plates and every day, china is for special events. When God is calling us to be holy, he's calling us to be china — something special just for him, and as Peter emphasizes, just like him.

Prayer:
Holy Lord, God Almighty, I come before you knowing how great the distance is between your holiness and my commonness. I thank you for making me holy through the sacrifice of Jesus and by sending your Holy Spirit to live inside of me. Please receive my life today as a holy offering to you. I pray in the name of Jesus, the pioneer and perfecter of my faith. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
I will give thanks to You, for [fn] am fearfully and wonderfully made; Wonderful are Your works, And my soul knows it very well. Psalm 139:14 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*September 11, 2014

Devotional:*
From my distress I called upon [fn]the LORD; [fn]The LORD answered me and set me in a large place. The LORD is for me; I will not fear; What can man do to me? Psalm 118:5-6 (NASB)

The year has been a trying time for people I care about. Maybe it's been that way for you or those you love. My prayer for you, and for them, is that they may know the comfort of God's presence. Whether it's the popular little poem "Footprints" or the familiar "Yea though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil for thou art with me," the presence of the Lord is absolutely vital to standing up against our anguish! The Lord does long to be with us, especially at those moments when we feel most alone. He told us that by experiencing anguish, alone, by himself on the cross.

Prayer:
I am thankful, O God, that you refused to be God from a safe distance. Because you came and felt what it was like to be abandoned, forsaken, and alone, I know I can trust that I will never be forsaken by you. Please give me a clearer sense of your presence with me in my life today, I pray through Jesus. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Great is the LORD, and highly to be praised, And His greatness is unsearchable. Psalm 145:3 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*September 12, 2014

Devotional:*
For you are all sons of God through faith in Christ Jesus. For all of you who were baptized into Christ have clothed yourselves with Christ. There is neither Jew nor Greek, there is neither slave nor free man, there is [fn]either male nor female; for you are all one in Christ Jesus. And if you [fn]belong to Christ, then you are Abraham's [fn]descendants, heirs according to promise. Galatians 3:26-29 (NASB)

One. Basic, simple, and easy to understand. When we become Christians through faith and baptism into Christ, we are made one with all other Christians around the world. Race, gender, and social status are gone. All that's left is One, the One, Jesus. Our lives are his and thus are connected to each other. Our destination is the same, heaven. Our family is the church. No barriers. No closed doors. We are one.

Prayer:
Abba Father, thank you for adopting me into your family. May we be one on earth now, as we will be when we are all together around your throne in heaven. I pray for unity among all those who call upon your name and share your Spirit so the world may know there is a solution to conflict, strife and division. Through Jesus our Savior, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Now all [fn]these things are from God, who reconciled us to Himself through Christ and gave us the ministry of reconciliation, namely, that God was in Christ reconciling the world to Himself, not counting their trespasses against them, and [fn]He has [fn]committed to us the word of reconciliation. 2 Corinthians 5:18-19 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*September 13, 2014

Devotional:*
namely, that God was in Christ reconciling the world to Himself, not counting their trespasses against them, and [fn]He has [fn]committed to us the word of reconciliation. Therefore, we are ambassadors for Christ, as though God were making an appeal through us; we beg you on behalf of Christ, be reconciled to God. 2 Corinthians 5:19-20 (NASB)

The price has been paid. The ransom is provided. God's judgment was averted, not because of anything we did to appease him, but by his own sacrifice of Jesus for our sins. If God has gone to such great links to reconcile us to himself and adopt us into his family, how can we refuse? We must not! Father God, we offer you our hearts!

Prayer:
O Gracious God, I know my sin has broken your heart and offended your holiness. Words, therefore, cannot communicate my thankfulness to you. You were hurt by my sin and yet provided a sacrifice to redeem me from it and reconcile me back to you. I praise you for your grace, thank you for your love, and promise to share your mercy. Through Jesus my sacrifice I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Therefore, holy brethren, partakers of a heavenly calling, consider Jesus, the Apostle and High Priest of our confession; Hebrews 3:1 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*September 15, 2014

Devotional:*
If someone says, “I love God,” and hates his brother, he is a liar; for the one who does not love his brother whom he has seen, cannot love God whom he has not seen. And this commandment we have from Him, that the one who loves God should love his brother also. 1 John 4:20-21 (NASB)

Love! The word can mean anything. Many in the Christian community have tried to define it by a dictionary or lexicon, not realizing the key word for love, agape, is defined by action. Before Christians got a hold of agape, it meant the same thing our word today does: just about anything! But if you read 1 John, you see what love is by what God does. God demonstrates his love. He asks us to do the same for our brothers and sisters. Love must be more than talk; it must be genuinely demonstrated in action!

Prayer:
Precious Father, you have so graciously shared your love with me. I must confess, in my heart I intend to love others as you do, but my intentions often get washed away with "busy-ness" or timidity. Father, through your Spirit, prompt me to show my love to others in actions rather than just thought and talk. Through Jesus, your greatest demonstration of love I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Every good thing given and every perfect gift is from above, coming down from the Father of lights, with whom there is no variation or [fn]shifting shadow. James 1:17 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*September 16, 2014

Devotional:*
So Jesus was saying to those Jews who had believed Him, “If you continue in My word, them, you are truly disciples of Mine; and you will know the truth, and the truth will make you free.” John 8:31-32 (NASB)

There are few things more coveted than freedom. People die for it. People pray for it. People strive for it. True freedom comes from knowing truth. Knowing truth ultimately comes by living in obedience to Jesus. Truth is not just something you think about or believe. Truth is something you do, you live. Jesus' teaching often ends with the exclamation: Blessed are you who do these things! Only by doing will we ever know the truth that liberates us.

Prayer:
To the only true God be glory, honor, power and praise. Father I seek not only your presence in my daily life, but also your pleasure in the choices I make. Please teach me more of your truth as I pledge to live today in obedience to your word and your will. Through Jesus the living Word I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For all the gods of the peoples are [fn]idols, But the Lord made the heavens. Psalm 96:5 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*September 18, 2014

Devotional:*
Do not be deceived, God is not mocked; for whatever a man sows, this he will also reap. For the one who sows to his own flesh will from the flesh reap corruption, but the one who sows to the Spirit will from the Spirit reap eternal life. Galatians 6:7-8 (NASB)

Isn't it incredible how huge trees grow out of tiny seeds! This principle runs throughout all of life. We can never completely get away from the seeds we sow. So let's don't try to fool ourselves while we're trying to do a "snow job" on God. Let's make sure the seeds we sow are the ones we want sprouting up!

Prayer:
O Eternal God, who lived before time began and who will be the Great I AM when time is no more, bless the seeds I sow that they may bear fruit to you and bless those I love. Through Jesus, the grain of wheat who died and was buried so that true life may flower forth. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
[fn]But God raised Him up again, putting an end to the [fn]agony of death, since it was impossible for Him to beheld [fn]in its power. Acts 2:24 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*September 19, 2014

Devotional:*
No temptation has overtaken you but such as is common to man; and God is faithful, who will not allow you to be tempted beyond what you are able, but with the temptation will provide the way of escape also, so that you will be able to endure it. 1 Corinthians 10:13 (NASB)

TEMPTATION... We've all been there. Satan's silver bullet designed just for us personally. "No one will ever know; besides it won't hurt anybody!" some mysterious voice sounding like our own whispers. Even if those two statements were true, and they never really are, it would matter because something inside of us caved in to what we knew was wrong. One line of defense is to simply remind ourselves we are not alone in this temptation — others have faced it and conquered it, so we can too, by God's help and the power of his Holy Spirit.

Prayer:
Most Holy Father, guard my heart from temptation and my life from sin. I want to serve you with wholehearted devotion. Forgive me for my past sin, and by your grace and through your word, strengthen me with your Holy Spirit so that I may overcome the temptations that Satan uses to separate me from you. Through my Protector and Redeemer I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“Do not forsake her, and she will guard you; Love her, and she will watch over you. Proverbs 4:6 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*September 20, 2014

Devotional:*
“In everything, therefore, [fn]treat people the same way you want [fn]them to treat you, for this is the Law and the Prophets. Matthew 7:12 (NASB)

The Golden Rule — golden because it's genuine, lasting, and valuable. Imagine how different our world would be if we practiced this principle — not just in our "church life" but in our daily life... ..with our family, ...with our coworkers and employer, ...with the people we manage, ...with the folks on the freeway and in the neighborhoods where we drive, ...toward the waiters and waitresses who serve us. What a wonderfully different world it would be if the Golden Rule were to be practiced. I think I'll start changing my world with it today! How about you?

Prayer:
Generous Father, you have blessed me with so many rich and wonderful gifts. I can never ever adequately express to you the thanks you deserve. One thing I want you to know, dear Father, is that I especially appreciate the way you have treated me with grace and not with justice or judgment. Give me the power to do the same with the people my life touches this week. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Leave the presence of a fool, Or you will not [fn]discern [fn]words of knowledge. Proverbs 14:7 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*September 22, 2014

Devotional:*
[fn]Ask, and it will be given to you; [fn]seek, and you will find; [fn]knock, and it will be opened to you. “For everyone who asks receives, and he who seeks finds, and to him who knocks it will be opened. Matthew 7:7-8 (NASB)

Ask! So often we're afraid to ask for help because we have to admit we don't have the answers. Seek! Effort and interest and perseverance are necessary and that's sometimes hard. Knock! In an era of doorbells, this is a forgotten action. But God wants us to use the A.S.K. principle and bring our hearts before him. So let's don't just whine, complain, desire, and want. Let's A.S.K. our Father and seek his glory.

Prayer:
Waiting Father, I am sorry that so often you only hear my whines and complaints and concerns. You have been so generous with your love. Help me to keep my heart set on you and your will today as I ask you to minister to the things on my heart. Through Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
By wisdom a house is built, And by understanding it is established; Proverbs 24:3 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*September 23, 2014

Devotional:*
But if any of you lacks wisdom, let him ask of God, who gives to all generously and [fn]without reproach, and it will be given to him. James 1:5 (NASB)

Wisdom is that elusive quality we respect in others and find so difficult to develop in ourselves. Yet God promises it to those who really ask. But remember the secret of asking — asking, seeking, and knocking. Or better yet, check out Proverbs 2. Wisdom is ours only if we seek it above all other possessions and value it above all other diversions. God longs to impart it, but there is something about spiritual wisdom that demands we value it before we can receive it.

Prayer
Gracious giver of all good gifts, please bless me with wisdom today. Let me reflect your will and live for your glory in all my decisions. Let your Kingdom guide my heart as I make my choices and have your Spirit lead me in your ways. I confess, Father, that I cannot guide my own steps without your help. So grant me wisdom this day. I pray in Jesus name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A gray head is a crown of glory; It is found in the way of righteousness. Proverbs 16:31 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*September 24, 2014

Devotional:*
Brethren, even if [fn]anyone is caught in any trespass, you who are spiritual, restore such a one in a spirit of gentleness; each one looking to yourself, so that you too will not be tempted. Galatians 6:1 (NASB)

In a day when intervening in someone's life is no longer politically and socially correct, these verses ring out like a gunshot on a still night. Sin is still real and is just as deadly as ever. Yet because we fear being branded judgmental and self-righteous, we let many who are trapped by sin go to their spiritual death. The call is for nonjudgmental intervention — we recognize the gravity of the sin and the need of the sinner, without feeling arrogant in our righteousness. "There but for the grace of God go I."

Prayer:
Father, forgive my sins as I forgive those who have sinned against me. But Father, also help my heart to be gripped by the gravity of sin's effects and to be stirred into action to help those whom it has trapped. Through Jesus, who came to rescue me from my sin, I pray. Amen


*Wisdom:*
A wise son accepts his father’s discipline, But a scoffer does not listen to rebuke. Proverbs 13:1 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*September 25, 2014

Devotional:*
Finally, brethren, whatever is true, whatever is honorable, whatever is right, whatever is pure, whatever is [lovely, whatever is of good repute, if there is any excellence and if anything worthy of praise, [fn]dwell on these things. Philippians 4:8 (NASB)

Our actions follow our thoughts like a heat seeking missile follows the exhaust of a jet fighter's engine. So in a day when so much around us trains us to find the negative in life, we must aggressively think and pursue the character, the qualities, and the things of God's goodness.

Prayer:
Holy and Magnificent God, thank you for being better than anything my world can offer me. Thank you for calling me to a higher standard than the world accepts. Thank you for giving me the promise of a better future than any human can imagine. Thank you for giving me a high calling to live up to you. In Jesus' holy name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He who withholds his [fn]rod hates his son, But he who loves him [fn]disciplines him diligently. Proverbs 13:24 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*September 26, 2014


Devotional:*
Draw near to God and He will draw near to you. Cleanse your hands, you sinners; and purify your hearts, you double-minded. James 4:8 (NASB)

Humble yourselves. That sounds obscene. At least to the "get ahead at all cost" and "don't look back the competition is gaining on you" culture of self-promotion it sounds obscene. Humility is a forgotten virtue. Often confused with weakness or timidity, humility is about knowing our proper place in the world without flaunting it. Only God can exalt in a permanent way, so the key is to know our place before him and let him put us in the place he chooses to honor him.

Prayer
Abba Father, Most Holy God, thank you for allowing me into your presence. When I think of all that you have done, the incredible universe you have made and hold together by your word, I am amazed you invite me into your presence. I am amazed that you even care about my choice of words. Thank you for knowing me and having a plan for my life. Help me this day to live with humility and grace before others as I seek to glorify you in all things. Through Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He who despises his neighbour sins, But happy is he who is gracious to the [fn]poor. Proverbs 14:21 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*September 27, 2014

Devotional:*
For our struggle is not against [fn]flesh and blood, but against the rulers, against the powers, against the world forces of this darkness, against the spiritual forces of wickedness in the heavenly places. Therefore, take up the full armor of God, so that you will be able to resist in the evil day, and having done everything, to stand firm. Ephesians 6:12-13 (NASB)

How often do your forget that we are in a spiritual war? Our enemy is deceptively cunning - take away the immediacy of a threat and the danger appears gone. But he's there, always. But rather than try to guess his plans and counter all of his moves, Paul reminds us to simply take up the tools God has given us and stand up to evil one.

Prayer:
Lord of Hosts, my Great Deliverer, protect me from the evil one by your great power. Give me a sense of urgency as I face Satan and his schemes on a daily basis, but also give me confidence that Jesus has already defeated my foe. Help me to stand against this foe and show myself faithful to you. Through Jesus my Lord and Savior I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The [fn]generous man will be [fn]prosperous, And he who waters will himself be watered. Proverbs 11:25 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*September 29, 2014

Devotional:*
Sitting down, He called the twelve and *said to them, “If anyone wants to be first, [fn]he shall be last of all and servant of all.” Mark 9:35 (NASB)

Last? Nobody likes to be last. We have a hard enough time settling for second place, much less last place. Jesus reverses the rank. The person who is most important to him is not the person seeking the status and notoriety. The most important person is like Jesus himself: willing to give up rank and status and importance to serve. For Jesus, last means first in service and first in the eyes of God.

Prayer:
Magnificent God my Savior, you have made the world wonderful for me and have given your Son to redeem me. How can I ever thank you or repay you for your grace and kindness? Help me serve others with grace and kindness. Give me eyes to see people as you do; not judging by mere appearances, but valuing and treating people as Jesus does. I pray in the name of the Lord Jesus, the one who washed his disciples' feet. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The [fn]fear of the Lord leads to life, So that one may sleep satisfied, [fn]untouched by evil. Proverbs 19:23 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*September 30, 2014

Devotional:*
with all humility and gentleness, with patience, showing tolerance for one another in love, Ephesians 4:2 (NASB)

"You mean I have to put up with that!?" There are those folks in life about whom the saying is true: "They are the grit out of which we are to fashion our pearl." But our great example in this challenge is Jesus. Think of what he had to put up with in his 12 disciples. Remember how transformational his patience and gentleness with them was. Can we dare to do less?

Prayer:
Give me strength and patience, O God, that I may be as loving, gentle and patient with others as Jesus was with people during his earthly ministry and you have been with me. In the name of Jesus, my Lord and hero I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
All the days of the afflicted are bad, But a [fn]cheerful heart has a continual feast. Proverbs 15:15 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 1, 2014

Devotional:*
For You, Lord, are good, and ready to forgive, And abundant in lovingkindness to all who call upon You. Psalm 86:5 (NASB)

Forgiveness is such a sweet blessing. But God does more than forgive! He cleanses and forgets. His love is not metered out or carefully rationed. He pours love upon us if we genuinely seek him as our God and Father. So let's cry out and ask for God's forgiveness and praise the mighty and holy name of The Almighty, confidently knowing that our Father longs to bless us with goodness, mercy, and love.

Prayer:
O Precious Father, I call to you wanting you to know how important your love and forgiveness are in my life. Thank you for sending Jesus to show your love and pay the debt of my sin. Help me to live today as your child: may others see my joy and my passion for you as I seek to live for your glory. In the name of my Savior, Jesus, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Let your eyes look directly ahead And let your [fn]gaze be fixed straight in front of you. Watch the path of your feet And all your ways will be established. Proverbs 4:25-26 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 2, 2014

Devotional:*
“Hear, O Israel! The LORD is our God, the LORD is one! “You shall love the LORD your God with all your heart and with all your soul and with all your might. Deuteronomy 6:4-5 (NASB)

So many times Satan seduces us into a flat, 2 dimensional Christianity - going to church and doing good deeds. But God calls us to a three dimensional faith. He wants us to love him with all of our being in all of our actions and with all of our might.

Prayer:
Dear Heavenly Father, I honor you as God Almighty. I appreciate you for all your kindness and blessings lavished upon me. I love you because you first loved me in Jesus. My heart's desire today is to demonstrate my love for you in all I do, and love and say. Through Jesus. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The [fn]naive believes everything, But the sensible man considers his steps. Proverbs 14:15 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 3, 2014

Devotional:*
but just as it is written,”THINGS WHICH EYE HAS NOT SEEN AND EAR HAS NOT HEARD, AND which HAVE NOT ENTERED THE HEART OF MAN, ALL THAT GOD HAS PREPARED FOR THOSE WHO LOVE HIM.” 1 Corinthians 2:9 (NASB)

Many of the things we anticipate and dream about are much less glorious in real life than they were in our imaginations. There is one event, however, that is better than we can imagine and beyond our wildest dreams. When Jesus returns to take us home to be with our Father, it will be far better than we can ask, imagine, dream or think. Maranatha - Come Lord Jesus!

Prayer:
Abba Father, thank you for knowing me before time began. Thank you for crafting me in my mother's womb. Thank you for sending Jesus to pay the price for my sins. And thank you in advance for the day Jesus comes to take me home to be with you forever. Through my Conquering Savior I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Train up a child [fn]in the way he should go, Even when he is old he will not depart from it. Proverbs 22:6 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 4, 2014

Devotional:*
But as for me, I shall sing of Your strength; Yes, I shall joyfully sing of Your lovingkindness in the morning, For You have been my stronghold And a refuge in the day of my distress. Psalm 59:16 (NASB)

So many things in our lives can be stolen away by natural disasters, aging, and death. Satan could be appropriately called "The Thief of Always." But God is immovable and unstealable! We can invest ourselves in him and know our spirits are secure in his care. He is a fortress and a refuge.

Prayer:
O Great Rock of my salvation, thank you for being unchangeable and faithful. Thank you for being the source of security and future in a day of chaos and change. Thank you for being God. You are my God and in you I place my life, my hopes, and my future. May you be glorified in me today. In Jesus name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
My son, do not forget my [fn]teaching, But let your heart keep my commandments; For length of days and years of life And peace they will add to you. Proverbs 3:1-2 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 6, 2014

Devotional:*
For the choir director. A Psalm of David the servant of the LORD. [fn]who spoke to the LORD the words of this song in the day that the LORD delivered him from the hand of all his enemies and from the hand of Saul. And he said, “I love You, O LORD, my strength.” The LORD is my [fn]rock and my fortress and my deliverer, My God, my rock, in whom I take refuge; My shield and the horn of my salvation, my stronghold. Psalm 18:1-2 (NASB)

We sing it and we say it in our public prayers: "Father, God, we love you." But notice very carefully the beginning phrase of our verse. "I love you, O Lord..." Even in public, community worship, we are taught the importance of a personal expression of love to God. When is the last time you told the Creator of the universe, "I love you!"

Prayer:
Father in heaven, I love you. I love you because you are more than worthy of my love. I love you because you have first loved me. I love you because you sent your son to be my big brother and pay the price for my adoption into your family. I love you because of your faithfulness. I love you because you have permitted me in your grace to love you. In the name of Jesus I thank you. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For by me your days will be multiplied, And years of life will be added to you. Proverbs 9:11 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 7, 2014

Devotional:*
For the word of the LORD is upright, And all His work is done in faithfulness. He loves righteousness and justice; The earth is full of the lovingkindness of the LORD. Psalm 33:4-5 (NASB)

God is faithful. We can trust his promises to be kept and his purposes to be good. How do we know? The sunrise each morning is a reminder that the Father of heaven and earth is at work keeping his universe in working order. If it is true in nature, it is true in the spiritual realm as well. Greet each sunrise as a reminder of God's faithfulness.

Prayer:
O Magnificent and Majestic Creator, I greet today as your gift and a reminder of your faithfulness. Each day the sun rises I anticipate the day you honor your promise to send your Son back to bring us home to you. Give me a keen sense today of your faithful presence. I pray this through him in whom all your promises find their fulfillment. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A gray head is a crown of glory; It is found in the way of righteousness. Proverbs 16:31 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 8, 2014

Devotional:*
He who pursues righteousness and loyalty Finds life, righteousness and honor. Proverbs 21:21 (NASB)

Isn't it funny that when we set off to find happiness or joy or significance or meaning, we seldom find it. Instead, when we offer to serve others and give ourselves wholeheartedly to the Lord and his work, it is then that we find what we most need.

Prayer:
O Giver of every good and perfect gift, I ask today that you give me a chance to serve you and others in a way which shows your kingdom and its glory. If in the process you choose to meet the needs in my own heart, then I thank you. This I pray through your servant Jesus. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
It is by his deeds that a lad [fn]distinguishes himself If his conduct is pure and right. Proverbs 20:11 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 9, 2014

Devotional:*
Hate evil, you who love the LORD, Who preserves the souls of His godly ones; He delivers them from the hand of the wicked. Psalm 97:10 (NASB)

Hate — what a bold and powerful word. We must not hate people. We must hate evil. Tough combination to pull off, but absolutely vital. Evil is here because of the Evil One — the champion of hate, lies and death. So when evil rears its ugly head, let's be courageous and oppose Satan and his work. In the process, let's pray for those trapped in its tentacles, even if they consider us enemies.

Prayer:
Almighty God, make my heart pained by the evil in my world. Give me a holy revulsion to things opposed to your will and character. Yet Father, just as you redeemed me by grace, and rescued me while a captive to sin, give me courage to care about those who are in the Evil One's embrace. Through my Savior I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Do not let kindness and truth leave you; Bind them around your neck, Write them on the tablet of your heart. Proverbs 3:3-4 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 10, 2014

Devotional:*
“You have heard that it was said, YOU SHALL LOVE YOUR NEIGHBOR and hate your enemy.’ “But I say to you, love your enemies and pray for those who persecute you, so that you may [fn]be sons of your Father who is in heaven; for He causes His sun to rise on the evil and the good, and sends rain on the righteous and the unrighteous. Matthew 5:43-45 (NASB)

We often talk about the privileges of being a child of God - forgiveness, salvation, a future in heaven with him, the gift of the Holy Spirit, and ultimate victory when Christ comes. One of the greatest privileges we get, however, is the opportunity to act toward those who dislike and hate us in a way that reflects the character of God himself. Anyone can return hate for hate, but it takes a child of God to return a blessing and a prayer for his or her enemies.

Prayer:
Father, thank you for loving me when I was still an enemy to you. Thank you for risking the death of your Son to offer me the chance to accept or reject your love. As you have promised, please pour your love into my heart so I may love even my enemies as you have loved me. In the name of your ultimate Gift of love, Jesus Christ, I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
“Now therefore, O sons, listen to me, For blessed are they who keep my ways. “Heed instruction and be wise, And do not neglect it. Proverbs 8:32-33 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 11, 2014

Devotional:*
We are bound to thank God always for you, brethren, as it is meet, because that your faith groweth exceedingly, and the charity of every one of you all toward each other aboundeth; 2 Thessalonians 1:3 (NASB)

"Increase my faith, O, Lord." "Increase my strength." "Increase my wisdom." We often pray for these things, but when is the last time you thanked God for your love increasing? Can you think of anything more exciting to say about your church than to say, "The love every one of you has for each other is increasing!" Let pray and act to make it so!

Prayer:
Holy God, may your love so fill me so that I can fully share love with those that meet each day. May this love grow and increase in so that others may readily see its benefits and recognize that it is a direct response to the lavish love you have shared with me. Through the power of your Spirit, help my love increase! In Jesus name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Honour the LORD with thy substance, and with the firstfruits of all thine increase: So shall thy barns be filled with plenty, and thy presses shall burst out with new wine. Proverbs 3:9-10 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 13, 2014

Devotional:*
If I speak with the tongues of men and of angels, but do not have love, I have become a noisy gong or a clanging cymbal. If I have the gift prophecy, and know all mysteries and all knowledge; and if I have all faith, so as to remove mountains, but do not have love, I am nothing. And if I give all my possessions to feed the poor, and if I surrender my body [fn]to be burned, but do not have love, it profits me nothing. 1 Corinthians 13:1-3 (NASB)

We want to remember the real meaning of love. Without the motivation and expression of love, all "Christian" activities are more "activity" than Christian. Love is the expression of Christ's character and presence in our lives through deeds done for others. So don't get lost in the annual trip down sentimental lane. Too many of us forget the needed daily dose of love that so often gets lost in the grit of day-to-day relationships. Let's be loving year round and thus show ourselves to be Jesus' disciples. (cf. John 13:34-35)

Prayer:
Loving Heavenly Father, thank you so much for your demonstration of love in Jesus. Help me to love as he did - selflessly, sacrificially, and consistently so others may know of your love through my actions. In Jesus Name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He who gives to the poor will never want, But he who [fn]shuts his eyes will have many curses. Proverbs 28:27 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 14, 2014

Devotional:*
Love is patient, love is kind. It does not envy, it does not boast, it is not proud. It does not dishonor others, it is not self-seeking, it is not easily angered, it keeps no record of wrongs. 1 Corinthians 13:4-5 (NASB)

Love does not focus on myself, but on others. Each of these qualities of love is based upon an affectionate, compassionate, and forgiving attitude that regards others as being valuable and not just placing value on myself and my desires. No wonder the old saying goes "The middle of sIn is a big I!" When "I" become more important than others and what "I" want and that "I" win is more significant than what someone else truly needs, then "I" have lost my way and do not display the love of Christ.

Prayer:
Holy God and Sacrificial Father, teach me to notice others and value them just as you do. I know you loved me when I was not lovable, and redeemed me when I was not worthy. Help me to take my eyes off myself and see others as you see them. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A friend loves at all times, And a brother is born for adversity. Proverbs 17:17 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 15, 2016

Devotional:*
does not rejoice in unrighteousness, but rejoices with the truth; bears all things, believes all things, hopes all things, endures all things. 1 Corinthians 13:6-7 (NASB)

Always love -- pretty tall order and pretty tough stuff. Only God is always. But then Christians are fueled to an always love through the Holy Spirit! Elsewhere, Paul tells us that "The love of God has been poured out within our hearts through the Holy Spirit who was given to us." (Rom. 5:5) No wonder this love is always — it is God's love, demonstrated by Jesus' sacrifice, and delivered by the Holy Spirit!

Prayer:
Sweet and Glorious God on High, I humble myself before you recognizing your boundless power to love, the incredible need for love in the lives of those around me, and my limited ability to love. Please pour your Holy Spirit into my heart and fill me with the power to love as you do, always. In Jesus' sweet name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
buy truth, and do not sell it, Get wisdom and instruction and understanding. Proverbs 23:22 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 16, 2014

Devotional:*
“For God so loved the world, that He gave His [fn]only begotten Son, that whoever believes in Him shall not perish, but have eternal life. John 3:16 (NASB)

Did you know the Bible doesn't just say, "God loves you." Now don't let me confuse you. Scripture does tell us many times that God loves us. However, don't miss the important truth here. Each time Scripture tell us that God loves us, it also demonstrates that love as well. God's love is more than emotion and intention. God's love is demonstrated. God loved us so much he didn't just say, "I love you." God showed his by sending and sacrificing his Son to give us his incomparable love! We never have to doubt that God means what he says. He has backed up his promises of love with his actions.

Prayer:
Loving and Almighty God, thank you for loving me. Thank you for both saying it and showing it. Please know, dear Father, I love you, too! Accept my words and actions today as a testimony to my love. Through Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
[fn]Commit your works to the LORD And your plans will be established. Proverbs 16:3 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 17, 2014

Devotional:*
In this is love, not that we loved God, but that He loved us and sent His Son to be the propitiation for our sins. 1 John 4:10 (NASB)

He loved us first! He offered his Son to save us regardless of our decision to believe or ignore his grace. We are given the ability to accept or reject the death of his Son as the sacrifice for our sins. The only condition, as 1 John 2:1-2 emphasizes, is that we realize that he died for everyone else in the world, too!

Prayer:
Precious King, God Almighty, why you should love me and send Jesus to die for me I will never fully understand. Thank you for your love. Thank you for your sacrifice for my sins. Thank you Jesus for coming to save me. I pray in your name and by your intercession. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Trust in the LORD with all your heart And do not lean on your own understanding. In all your ways acknowledge Him, And He will make your paths straight. Proverbs 3:5-6 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 18, 2014

Devotional:*
We are bound to thank God always for you, brethren, as it is meet, because that your faith groweth exceedingly, and the charity of every one of you all toward each other aboundeth; 2 Thessalonians 1:3 (NASB)

"Increase my faith, O, Lord." "Increase my strength." "Increase my wisdom." We often pray for these things, but when is the last time you thanked God for your love increasing? Can you think of anything more exciting to say about your church than to say, "The love every one of you has for each other is increasing!" Let pray and act to make it so!

Prayer:
Holy God, may your love so fill me so that I can fully share love with those that meet each day. May this love grow and increase in so that others may readily see its benefits and recognize that it is a direct response to the lavish love you have shared with me. Through the power of your Spirit, help my love increase! In Jesus name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Honour the LORD with thy substance, and with the firstfruits of all thine increase: So shall thy barns be filled with plenty, and thy presses shall burst out with new wine. Proverbs 3:9-10 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 20, 2014

Devotional:*
For this is the message which you have heard from the beginning, that we should love one another; 1 John 3:11 (NASB)

The original message - love one another. The enduring message - love one another. The most convicting message - love one another. The most difficult message - love one another. I'm reminded of the little verse: To dwell above with saints we love, O that will be glory. But to dwell below with saints we know, now that's another story. But it's the story we're called to write with our lives! This is God's enduring message he wants demonstrated in his children. Let's go out and live it!

Prayer:
Loving Father, I commit to you that I will intentionally show my love for your children in what I do and say. I do this trusting your grace to empower me to do more than I would do on my own. Through Jesus my Savior I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The mind of man plans his way, But the Lord directs his steps. Proverbs 16:9 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 21, 2014

Devotional:*
Who will separate us from the love of [fn]Christ? Will tribulation, or distress, or persecution, or famine, or nakedness, or peril, or sword? Just as it is written, FOR YOUR SAKE WE ARE BEING PUT TO DEATH ALL DAY LONG; WE WERE CONSIDERED AS SHEEP TO BE SLAUGHTERED.” But in all these things we overwhelmingly conquer through Him who loved us. Romans 8:35-37 (NASB)

Conquerors! We win!! When you open up the final book of the Bible, Revelation, that is the message - Christians win because Jesus is the one true conqueror. No matter how the battle is going for you right now, remember that in the end, we win!

Prayer:
El Shaddai, God Almighty, thank you for securing the ultimate victory for me by raising Jesus from the dead. I know he is coming with victory on the day you have determined, but I pray that I may live victoriously for you until that day. Through Jesus my conquering King I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A good man leaves an inheritance to his [fn]children's children, And the wealth of the sinner is stored up for the righteous. Proverbs 13:22 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 22, 2014

Devotional:*
For I am convinced that neither death, nor life, nor angels, nor principalities, nor things present, nor things to come, nor powers, nor height, nor depth, nor any other created thing, will be able to separate us from the love of God, which is in Christ Jesus our Lord. Romans 8:38-39 (NASB)

Separation is something we fear whether it's separation from a child, a parent, a sibling, a spouse, a friend, or from God. Jesus endured separation from God by becoming a human and by going to the cross. Because of Jesus' sacrifice, we can know we won't have to ever be separated from God's love. He bore the separation so we would never have to fear it!

Prayer:
Great Father of all peoples, thank you for loving me. Thank you for giving me the promise that nothing can separate me from your love. Make me more aware of your accompanying presence in my life. I pray this in Jesus name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He who conceals a transgression seeks love, But he who repeats a matter separates intimate friends. Proverbs 17:9 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 23, 2014

Devotional:*
Beloved, if God so loved us, we also ought to love one another. No one has seen God at any time; if we love one another, God abides in us, and His love is perfected in us. 1 John 4:11-12 (NASB)

Can you imagine what an honor it is to have the Creator of the universe, the Lord God Almighty, living inside of you! But when we love each other, that is exactly what happens. When our hearts are full of love, there is room for God. When they are not full of love, we leave God little room to take up residence and produce his character in us. Let God complete his love in you. Make a commitment to do loving things for others today!

Prayer:
Abba Father, it is so comforting to know that you are not far away - that I live in you and you live in me. Help me see others with your eyes and respond to their needs with your heart so that your love may be complete in me. In the name of Jesus, the Servant and Savior of all, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A man of too many friends comes to [fn]ruin, But there isa [frn]friend who sticks closer than a brother. Proverbs 18:24 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 24, 2014

Devotional:*
He who conceals a transgression seeks love, But he who repeats a matter separates intimate friends. Proverbs 17:9 (NASB)

"It's just a little harmless gossip." The Wise Teacher reminds us that gossip is neither little or harmless. Its consequences are huge and its damage horrible. Instead, it is much better to be a peacemaker and an offense mender.

Prayer:
Father of Glory, I confess that I am often more a peace lover than a peacemaker. Give me the character not to repeat gossip and instead have the wisdom and strength to be an offense mender. Through the Prince of Peace I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A gentle answer turns away wrath, But a [fn]harsh word stirs up anger. Proverbs 15:1 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 25, 2014

Devotional:*
For this,”YOU SHALL NOT COMMIT ADULTERY, YOU SHALL NOT MURDER, YOU SHALL NOT STEAL, YOU SHALL NOT COVET,” and if there is any other commandment, it is summed up in this saying, “YOU SHALL LOVE YOUR NEIGHBOUR AS YOURSELF.” Romans 13:9-10 (NASB)

Wouldn't it be great if we didn't have to have laws to keep people in line! That's the point behind Paul's message here. Treat our neighbours like we would like to be treated. Love them as we like to be loved. If we do that, then we're not going to do anything that would hurt them, much less violate a command of law!

Prayer:
God who gave Moses the Law on tablets of stone, please write your character and will on my heart that I might be a living stone, testifying to your righteousness and grace. Help me to think more carefully about how my neighbours feel before I act or react to them — not just today, but every day! In the name of your Son, Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A good man will obtain favor from the LORD, But He will condemn a man [fn]who devises evil. Proverbs 12:2 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 27, 2014

Devotional:*
There is no fear in love; but perfect love casts out fear, because fear [fn]involves punishment, and the one who fears is not perfected in love. 1 John 4:18 (NASB)

What is there to fear since God sent his Son to die to redeem us? What is there to fear since we cannot be separated from the love God has for us in Christ Jesus? What is there to fear except ourselves, and God has poured his Spirit into our hearts to reassure us and strengthen us in our weakness! As we love God and his children, we are reminded of his love for us which is far better than our meager love for others. Rather than run from him in fear, we bow before him in thanks knowing that he who hears our prayers is also he who loves us and yearns to calm our fears.

Prayer:
Loving Father, thank you that I can reverence you without fearing your wrath. Thank you that I can revere your word and yet not be terrified with my inadequacies. May your love in me produce a closer likeness to your holiness, righteousness, justice and mercy than all the laws, threats, and judges combined. I pray in the mighty name of Jesus, who ransomed me from sin and poured out his love upon me. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
But the path of the righteous is like the light of dawn, That shines brighter and brighter until the full day. Proverbs 4:18 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 28, 2014

Devotional:*
But God, being rich in mercy, because of His great love with which He loved us, even when we were dead [fn]in our transgressions, made us alive together [fn]with Christ (by grace you have been saved), Ephesians 2:4-5 (NASB)

Of all things to be rich in, I cannot think of anything I'd prefer the Holy God to be rich in than mercy. I know my failures, shortcomings, sins, and transgressions. Without his mercy, to pardon again, and without his grace to send Jesus to pardon at first, I would be lost and without God. Now, because of his rich mercy, my life is tied to Jesus' future and not the one I earned for myself.

Prayer:
Father of all grace and mercy, thank you. Thank you for being God like you are God. Thank you for extending grace when I have not deserved it. Thank you for giving mercy when I most needed it. Thank you for giving life when I thought my life was doomed and hopeless. May my wealth be in mercy and grace much more than money and gold. Help me be more like you. In the name of Jesus, my older Brother and Savior, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Know that wisdom is thus for your soul; If you find it then there will be a [fn]future, And your hope will not be cut off. Proverbs 24:14 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 29, 2014

Devotional:*
We love, because He first loved us. 1 John 4:19 (NASB)

It's all very simple. God is love. He is love's origin, example, and architect. I love because he loved me first. I know how to love because he has demonstrated it. I can love because he made me in his likeness and to share his character. He is the fountain, the motivation, and the pinnacle of love. I love because he does, first, last, and always.

Prayer:
God of comfort, thank you for comforting me with your love. Just as a child learns from parents how to do so many things, I want to learn to love as you do: sacrificially, selflessly, and submissively so that others may know that they do not have to earn your love, only receive it. In Jesus name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He who [fn]is generous will be blessed, For he gives some of his food to the poor. Proverbs 22:9 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 31, 2014

Devotional:*
By this the love of God was manifested [fn]in us, that God has sent His [fn]only begotten Son into the world so that we might live through Him. 1 John 4:9 (NASB)

Love is an action. The Bible stresses this truth again and again. Love must not only be spoken, it must also be shown. The beginning of love is God. He showed his love in the most sacrificial of ways so we could know our incredible value to him. The price of our adoption was the emptying of heaven of its greatest treasure, God the Son, who is our Savior.

Prayer:
Loving Father, thank you for adopting me into your family. I can never thank you enough nor ever repay you for your kindness, but please receive the service of my life as my ongoing thanksgiving for your grace and my small way of trying to share the love you have given me. Through my Brother and my Ransom I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
I have directed you in the way of wisdom; I have led you in upright paths. Proverbs 4:11 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 1, 2014

Devotional:*
Little children, let us not love with word or with tongue, but in deed and truth. 1 John 3:18 (NASB)

"Talk is cheap!" "You can tell me with your words, but I'll show it with my life." "Put your life where your mouth is." We know the slogans; now let's love in truth. In a world where barter has replaced sacrificial and steadfast love, let's go against the grain and truly love in our words and actions.

Prayer:
Sacrificial Father, I confess to you that at times I am selfish. Other times my intentions are good but my follow through and faithfulness are lacking. Use your Spirit to empower and enable me to be what I hope to become to your glory. May your love be seen in my actions of genuine concern today. I pray this in Jesus name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He who walks in integrity walks securely, But he who perverts his ways will be found out. Proverbs 10:9 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 3, 2014

Devotional:*
For God has not given us a spirit of [fn]timidity, but of power and love and [fn]discipline. 2 Timothy 1:7 (NASB)

Power! We like that concept. When it is godly power, might does make right because godly power is accompanied by love and self-discipline. These three together make a person's life effective, constructive, and corrective. Live life to its fullest: not as a closet Christian afraid of standing true and firm, but one who lives by God's power, shares God's love, and displays God's virtues.

Prayer:
Holy God, you are without compare in your majesty and might. I have no right to come into your presence and yet you have invited me here by your love and your grace. You are my Rock, my Fortress, and my Strength. I depend upon your guidance and your mercy to sustain me through my storms and reclaim me from my stumbles. Holy God, you are without compare and I worship you. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Iron sharpens iron, So one man sharpens another. Proverbs 27:17 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 4, 2014

Devotional:*
Whom have I in heaven but you? And [fn]besides You, I desire nothing on earth. My flesh and my heart may fail, But God is the [fn]strength of my heart and my portion forever. Psalm 73:25-26 (NASB)

What can truly fulfill and sustain us? Maybe the best way to answer that question is by asking another: What can we keep when our bodies are placed silently in their graves at death? Only our relationship with God and his people lasts beyond the grave. If he is what lasts, then how can we displace him for anything that doesn't?

Prayer:
Mighty Yahweh, Strength of Israel, Keeper of the Covenant and Fulfillment Maker of every prophecy, you are my hope, my strength and my future. I live this day in wide open amazement that the Keeper of the Universe knows my name, hears my voice, and cares for me. Thank you for being my past, my present, and my future, the Great I Am. Through my Savior I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
By wisdom a house is built, And by understanding it is established; And by knowledge the rooms are filled
With all precious and pleasant riches. Proverbs 24:3-4 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 5, 2014

Devotional:*
“But He knows the [fn]way I take; When He has tried me, I shall come forth as gold. “My foot has held fast to His path; I have kept His way and not turned aside. Job 23:10-11 (NASB)

How we long for this to be our true confession. We are not yet gold, but long to be. We are not yet fully following his steps, but are trying. We have tried to not turn aside, but we sometimes falter. Thank God for his grace until our intentions and desires are fulfilled in our discipleship!

Prayer:
Magnificent Creator and Sustainer of the Universe, I confess my sin and my inadequacy in following your paths. Forgive me as I commit my life to serve you in holiness and joy. Thank you for your grace which covers my sin and perfect in me the character of Jesus. Through him I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Faithful are the wounds of a friend, But [fn]deceitful are the kisses of an enemy. Proverbs 27:6 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 6, 2014

Devotional:*
“For My thoughts are not your thoughts, Nor are your ways My ways,” declares the LORD. “For as the heavens are higher than the earth, So are My ways higher than your ways And My thoughts than your thoughts. Isaiah 55:8-9 (NASB)

No matter how hard we try to perceive the awesomeness of God, he is still God and we are not. We must forever remember that the original, and still primary, sin was to try to become like God in terms of knowledge and understanding. We are to know God, but we can never fully know everything about him. We are to take on his character, but we cannot approach his majesty, righteousness, or holiness on our own. This is both exciting and frustrating. But, the promise remains that one day we will be like him and see him as he is (1 John 3:1-3) and know fully even as we are fully known (1 Corinthians 13:11-12).

Prayer:
Tender Shepherd, thank you for being so patient with me when I cannot fully understand and appreciate your holy and transcendent character. Thank you for sending Jesus so I can know you better and trust you to know me better than I know myself. I look forward to seeing you face to face when Jesus comes to bring me home. Until that day, please know I love you. In the name of Jesus I offer my thanks and praise. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
If [fn]your enemy is hungry, give him food to eat; And if he is thirsty, give him water to drink; Proverbs 25:21 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 7, 2014

Devotional:*
“Have I not commanded you? Be strong and courageous! Do not tremble or be dismayed, for the LORD your God is with you wherever you go.” Joshua 1:9 (NASB)

Never alone! What a promise. God will go with him, and us, through all the seasons of life, through all our ups and downs, through temptations and triumphs, even through death (cf. Psalm 139). So we can take courage and feel his strength. We are not alone!

Prayer:
O God who is and was and is to come, thank you for being there and staying there when all others forsake and leave. You are the one constant in my life so full of change. Help me become more steadfast and faithful in my commitments and relationships to honor you and to learn more about you. Through Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The righteousness of the blameless will smooth his way, But the wicked will fall by his own wickedness. Proverbs 11:5 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 8, 2014

Devotional:*
“These words, which I am commanding you today, shall be on your heart. “You shall teach them diligently to your sons and shall talk of them when you sit in your house and when you walk by the way and when you lie down and when you rise up. Deuteronomy 6:6-7 (NASB)

We are to begin each day with God. Every breath we take should be a powerful reminder that our Father has granted us another day of life to serve him. Each heartbeat is God's drumbeat of love, reminding us that we are blessed with another minute to offer him our best. This blessing is so easily forgotten. We best remember these truths when we teach them and show them and live them with and before our children. But, let's not leave their learning these truths to our example alone. Let's find teachable moments to explain our faith, to praise our Heavenly Father, and to teach God's truth.

Prayer:
Almighty God, Gracious Sustainer, and Undeserved Friend, thank you! Thank you for this breath I take and for the heartbeat that sustains my life. Make me aware as I travel and talk and rest and work that you are there and are worthy of my intentional best. The name of Jesus, my gracious sacrifice I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
When a man’s ways are pleasing to the LORD, He makes even his enemies to be at peace with him. Proverbs 16:7 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 10, 2014

Devotional:*
O LORD, You are my God; I will exalt You, I will give thanks to Your name; For You have worked wonders, Plans formed long ago, with perfect faithfulness. Isaiah 25:1 (NASB)

God's actions are not reactions to current situations, but part of his long term plan to bring redemption. Yes, he has done marvelous things: he took the evil intent of a mob who cried "Crucify him" and turned it into an opportunity to fulfill the prophets and redeem us. He is perfect in faithfulness and has done marvelous things.

Prayer:
Holy God, you surprise me with new wonders and new things daily. Yet deep in my heart I know they are not new to you. Thank you for not making life boring or predictable so I might thirst after you, you who are forever fresh, new, exciting, and marvelous. In the name of my Savior, Jesus, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A gracious woman attains honor, And ruthless men attain riches. Proverbs 11:16 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 11, 2014

Devotional:*
Search me, O God, and know my heart; Try me and know my anxious thoughts; Psalm 139:23-24 (NASB)

God does know us. We cannot pretend we are something we are not with him. He knows us - inside and out, through and through. This should liberate us to share a remarkable degree of intimacy with him, but most of us run from such a close relationship with our Father. If our desire, however, is to become more like him, the only way to be transformed is by inviting him in to look at our hearts, our motivations, and our desires.

Prayer:
O God, I know you are the one who "searches hearts and minds." Yet because of the grace you demonstrated in Jesus, I am confident that you love me. My heart is sorry for the sin I have committed, but I am really trying to serve you in honor and purity. Please fill me with your Spirit to enable me to become more like Christ. In the name of your holy Son I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
One who is gracious to a poor man lends to the LORD, And He will repay him for his [fn]good deed. Proverbs 19:17 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 12, 2014

Devotional:*
Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of mercies and God of all comfort, 2 Corinthians 1:3-4 (NASB)

We are comforted to comfort others. God doesn't bless us with his presence and comfort of his Spirit because we are somehow better than everyone else. No, he comforts us to equip, empower, and encourage others. God has human hands, but only when I use mine to his glory and for others comfort.

Prayer:
Tender Shepherd, there have been times when I was so broken I could not go on. I know my strength to continue came from your rich grace and mercy. Please use me this week to offer your comfort and love to others so they may feel your warm embrace and come to yearn more for the day we see you face to face in heaven. Through my brother Jesus, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The merciful man does [fn]himself good, But the cruel man [fn]does himself harm. Proverbs 11:17 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 13, 2014

Devotional:*
who has saved us and called us with a holy calling, not according to our works, but according to His own purpose and grace which was granted us in Christ Jesus from all eternity, 2 Timothy 1:9 (NASB)

Before the beginning of time! How do you understand when that was. God first thought of us at a time we cannot even begin to understand! His reason for thinking of us was to demonstrate his grace and call others to his side. Jesus has always been God's plan and we have always been his goal. Let's make sure we respond by living his holy life!

Prayer:
Thank you so much, Father, for knowing me and thinking of my needs even before there was a world. I dedicate this day, the days that follow, to your honor as I try to live a life that reflects your righteousness and grace. In the name of Jesus, the one who had no sin, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He who oppresses the poor taunts his Maker, But he who is gracious to the needy honors Him. Proverbs 14:31 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 14, 2014

Devotional:*
but [fn]sanctify Christ as Lord in your hearts, always being ready to make a [fn]defense to everyone who asks you to give an account for the hope that is in you, yet with gentleness and [fn]reverence; 1 Peter 3:15 (NASB)

We are to be ready and able to tell folks about the hope that Jesus has brought to our lives! But when we share this hope, two things are important: our credibility — is Jesus really Lord of our hearts — and our character — do we show gentleness and respect in our persuasion approach. The goal is not to win arguments but hearts to the God of character!

Prayer:
Holy and Loving Father, thank you for speaking your grace in Jesus. I'm not sure I would have heard any other message. Give me the conviction I need to share my hope in Jesus, but in a way that reflects your grace. Through my Living Hope I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Give introduction to a wise man and he will be still wiser, Teach a righteous man and he will increase his learning. Proverbs 9:9 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 15, 2015

Devotional:*
“Know therefore that the LORD your God, He is God, the faithful God, who keeps [fn]His covenant and [fn]His lovingkindness to a thousandth generation with those who love Him and keep His commandments; Deuteronomy 7:9 (NASB)

God is faithful and his covenant is a covenant of love. He will not forsake us and will treat us better than we deserve just as a loving parent treats a rebellious child better than s/he deserves. But our hearts must be tuned to honor God as God, not as just a good luck charm or a weekly guest into our otherwise busy lives. What we do must be done in awareness that it is done before and for him!

Prayer:
Faithful God, thank you for loving me so sacrificially and steadfastly. Thank you for the way you preserved your promises to the Israelites and brought Jesus just as you promised. I trust your promise to send him back to bring me home to you. Please receive the deeds and words of this day as my thanks to you for your covenant of love with me and those I love. In the name of Jesus, your gift of love, I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
The [fn]naive believes everything, But the sensible man considers his steps. A wise man [fn]is cautious and turns away from evil, But a fool is arrogant and careless. Proverbs 14:15-16 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 17, 2014

Devotional:*
[fn]For by these He has granted to us His precious and magnificent promises, so that by them you may become partakersor the divine nature, having escaped the corruption that is in the world by lust. 2 Peter 1:4 (NASB)

God made us to be like him in character and holiness. We are called to participate in the divine nature and are assured that we will be made ready when Jesus comes again. His promise is sure if we will commit to follow wholeheartedly!

Prayer:
Almighty God, my Everlasting Fortress, thank you for giving me your great promises. I long to know you more fully and be able to see your face today just as I believe I will one day. Please protect me and my heart from corruption. In all love and appreciation I pray in the name of Jesus, the One who made me yours. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A righteous man who walks in his integrity—How blessed are his sons after him. Proverbs 20:7 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 18, 2014

Devotional:*
And we know that [fn]God causes all things to work together for good to those who love God, to those who are called according to His purpose. Romans 8:28 (NASB)

God is in our lives. He is at work right now, undoing Satan's destructive messes and leading us to places he wants us to go. This is true in everything we do and everywhere we go. The key is for us to seek his purpose, to live his will. If that is our goal, then we can be sure our God is with us every step of our way.

Prayer:
Thank you God for being at work in my life. Thank you for not leaving me alone to my limited best effort, insight, and choice. Thank you for having a plan for me and being the assurance that I can't mess that plan up if I seek your will. Thank you for being my God, my Father, and my Partner through all of life. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The rod and reproof give wisdom, But a child [fn]who gets his own way brings shame to his mother. Proverbs 29:15 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 19, 2014

Devotional:*
Now for this very reason also, applying all diligence, in your faith supply moral [fn]excellence, and in your moral excellence, knowledge, and in your knowledge, self-control, and in your self-control, perseverance, and in your perseverance, godliness, and in your godliness, brotherly kindness, and in your brotherly kindness, love. For if these qualities are yours and are increasing, they render you neither useless nor unfruitful in the true knowledge of our Lord Jesus Christ. 2 Peter 1:5-8 (NASB)

Wow! What a message. God wants us to be productive in our lives. He wants us to have more than just head knowledge, he wants us to put it to work in our lives and be effective and productive with it. But for me, I've got to put out some effort and try to grow in these qualities. Peter is saying, "Okay folks, God wants you to get after it and make a difference through your life!" I'm ready! Let's begin today.

Prayer:
Holy God, I am going to put out the effort to grow in your grace. Please bless my efforts and receive them as my heartfelt appreciation for loving me when I was unlovable and redeeming me when I was lost. I want to be productive to your glory in my life with Jesus, in whose name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Grandchildren are the crown of old men, And the glory of sons is their fathers. Proverbs 17:6 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 20, 2014

Devotional:*
let it be known to all of you and to all the people of Israel, that [fn]by the name of Jesus Christ the Nazarene, whom you crucified, whom God raised from the dead—[fn]by [fn]this name this man stands here before you in good health. “[fn]He is the STONE WHICH WAS REJECTED by you, THE BUILDERS, but WHICH BECAME THE CHIEF CORNER stone. “And there is salvation in no one else; for there is no other name under heaven that has been given among men by which we must be saved.” Acts 4:10-12 (NASB)

"Jesus, there's just something about that name!" The words to the song are right. Salvation from what is warped and broken in our world is found in no one else. He is our Savior because he was willing to come to this world, bear our limitations shame and sin and then triumph over them.

Prayer:
Through the precious name of Jesus of Nazareth, the Christ, my Lord, I thank and praise you God Most High. Your love has given the sacrifice for my sin and your power has given me the assurance of my resurrection from the dead. Your Son's willingness to spend a lifetime with us has given me a Great High Priest who intercedes with empathy for my struggles. His example lets me know of your great love. Thank you, O God! Thank you for being so gracious and giving me such a wonderful Savior. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A man’s discretion makes him slow to anger, And it is his glory to overlook a transgression. Proverbs 19:11 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 21, 2014

Devotional:*
A Psalm of David. The LORD is my shepherd, I [fn]shall not want. He makes me lie down in green pastures; He leads me beside [fn]quiet waters. He restores my soul; He guides me in the [fn]path of righteousness For His name’s sake. Psalm 23:1-3 (NASB)
He restores my soul. My that sounds so good. But it is more than talk. When we've reached that point that we can't go on, God blesses us with strength to just keep on walking. When we're in a struggle and things are tough, his power upholds us and we run to victory. When we're winning victories in his name, we can soar on wings like eagles. He is a shepherd and more. He is the Rock and Sustainer of our lives!

Prayer:
O Gentle Shepherd, help me rest tonight in your grace and in the confidence that you are nearby. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He who loves purity of heart And [fn]whose speech is gracious, the king is his friend. Proverbs 22:11 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 22, 2014

Devotional:*
“Know therefore that the LORD your God, He is God, the faithful God, who keeps [fn]His covenant and [fn]His lovingkindness to a thousandth generation with those who love Him and keep His commandments; Deuteronomy 7:9 (NASB)
God is faithful and his covenant is a covenant of love. He will not forsake us and will treat us better than we deserve just as a loving parent treats a rebellious child better than s/he deserves. But our hearts must be tuned to honor God as God, not as just a good luck charm or a weekly guest into our otherwise busy lives. What we do must be done in awareness that it is done before and for him!

Prayer:
Faithful God, thank you for loving me so sacrificially and steadfastly. Thank you for the way you preserved your promises to the Israelites and brought Jesus just as you promised. I trust your promise to send him back to bring me home to you. Please receive the deeds and words of this day as my thanks to you for your covenant of love with me and those I love. In the name of Jesus, your gift of love, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The [fn]naive believes everything, But the sensible man considers his steps. A wise man [fn]is cautious and turns away from evil, But a fool is arrogant and careless. Proverbs 14:15-16 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 24, 2014

Devotional:*
Now may the God of hope fill you with all joy and peace in believing, so that you will abound in hope by the power of the Holy Spirit. Romans 15:13 (NASB)

Hope and joy and peace sound terrific. Two things are vital for these two blessings to be a part of our lives. First, we must trust God to meet our needs and get us to where we need to be. Second, we expect the power of the Holy Spirit to bless us and empower us with God's qualities.

Prayer:
Great and Mighty God, bless me with greater trust that you are nearby and long to help. Dear Father, bless and empower me to be the person you want me to be. Fill me with your Spirit so I may live my life here more like Jesus lived his life here on earth. In the name of the Savior I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“But he who listens to me shall [fn]live securely And will be at ease from the dread of evil.” Proverbs 1:33 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 25, 2014

Devotional:*
But the fruit of the Spirit is love, joy, peace, patience, kindness, goodness, faithfulness, gentleness, self-control; against such things there is no law. Galatians 5:22-23 (NASB)

A lot of different religious groups will give you all sorts of ways to know whether or not you have the Holy Spirit. Jesus has one simple answer: "by their fruit you will know them." Paul gives us the definition of holy fruit — LOVE, JOY, PEACE, PATIENCE, KINDNESS, GOODNESS, FAITHFULNESS, GENTLENESS, SELF-CONTROL. Now why not repeat them out loud and ask the Lord to make this fruit yours in full measure?

Prayer:
Abba Father, through the Spirit I call upon you. Please fulfill in me the character you possess. I want to exhibit the qualities of your child, Jesus, in whose name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A [fn]soothing tongue is a tree of life, But perversion in it [fn]crushes the spirit. Proverbs 15:4 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 26, 2014

Devotional:*
like newborn babies, long for the [fn]pure [fn]milk of the word, so that by it you may grow [fn]in respect to salvation, 1 Peter 2:2-3 (NASB)

Salvation is such a precious thing! However, we know something is horribly wrong if a child continues to stay in the same place in his or her growth and maturation. Arrested development in a physical child is the cause of great concern. Hebrews 6 reminds us that is also true in our spiritual lives. God does not want us remaining immature! He wants us to continue to grow. Our Father wants us to crave what is good and what builds us up. So, what are you going to do today to satisfy your spiritual appetite and grow in the Lord?

Prayer:
Mighty God, thank you for loving me and saving me. I really want to mature in your grace. Bless me today as I seek to pattern holy habits and fill myself spiritually with the things that will help me grow. But Holy God, I know that true growth only comes from you, so I ask you to strengthen me by your Spirit as I pursue your character. In Jesus' mighty name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Like apples of gold in settings of silver Is a word spoken in [fn]right circumstances. Proverbs 25:11 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 27, 2014

Devotional:*
“Blessed is the man who trusts in the LORD And whose trust is the LORD. “For he will be like a tree planted by the water, That extends its roots by a stream And will not fear when the heat comes; But its leaves will be green, And it will not be anxious in a year of drought Nor cease to yield fruit. Jeremiah 17:7-8 (NASB)

Trust. Can we trust in God? Is the Lord really faithful? While we may wish to have been alive when Jesus walked the earth or Jeremiah spoke fearlessly God's hard truth, we are especially blessed to be alive today. We stand at the end of an incredible stream of God's work. We can look at history and know him to be profoundly faithful to his people. We can launch out into the future with boldness because we know God is already there!

Prayer:
Holy God, I know you are there! In the morning, in the evening, in the long nights, I know I am not alone. Thank you for knowing me and going with me through all my days. Please make your presence known to me this day as I seek to honor you in what I do and say. In the name of Jesus, my Lord, I ask this. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Without consultation, plans are frustrated, But with many counselors they [fn]succeed. Proverbs 15:22 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 28, 2014

Devotional:*
Finally, be strong in the Lord and in the strength of His might. Put on the full armor of God, so that you will be able to stand firm against the schemes of the devil. Ephesians 6:10-11 (NASB)

Many of the struggles in our lives are not mere accidents! Many of them are not put there by God. Our challenges often come from the hand of our enemy, Satan. He always prowls about looking for the best scheme to knock us out of our commitment to and relationship with the Lord. Placing ourselves firmly in the hands of the Lord and using his tools of warfare will help us defeat our enemy who has already been humiliated by Jesus and the cross.

Prayer:
Strengthen me, O God, that I may stand against my foe and triumph by the power of your Spirit so that I may bring honor and glory to my conquering Savior who will return one day and take me home in victory. In the name of the victorious Rider on the White Horse I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Righteous lips are the delight of kings, And he who speaks right is loved. Proverbs 16:13 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 29, 2014

Devotional:*
Blessed is a man who perseveres under trial; for once he has [fn]been approved, he will receive the crown of life which the Lord has promised to those who love Him. James 1:12 (NASB)

Only Christians win at life. That's because none of us who is human has the power to hold back our greatest enemy, death. But when we have persevered, we are given the ultimate victory: LIFE that will not end because our lives are in the hands of the one who defeated death!

Prayer:
Thank you Father for giving me the assurance that when all is said and done, I will share in your life and your victory forever. Help me this day to live confidently, knowing that I have your life. In the name of Jesus, my conquering King I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Buy truth, and do not sell it, Get wisdom and instruction and understanding. Proverbs 23:23 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 1, 2014

Devotional:*
For the wages of sin is death, but the free gift of God is eternal life in Christ Jesus our Lord. Romans 6:23 (NASB)

When we get death for sin, we're only being paid what we're owed — sin is rebellion against the God who loves us and gave us his most precious gift to redeem us from sin! But God's gift is free — eternal life in Jesus Christ. We could not earn it, deserve it, or demand it. So God offered it by grace.

Prayer:
Thank you God for loving me when no one else could or would. Thank you for sacrificing the most precious gift of heaven so I could join you there. Of all the gifts I've ever received, yours is the best. I offer this praise in the name of one whose gift has given me life! Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The rich and the poor [fn]have a common bond, The LORD is the maker of them all. Proverbs 22:2 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 2, 2014

Devotional:*
If we confess our sins, He is faithful and righteous to forgive us our sins and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness. 1 John 1:9 (NASB)

We can be forgiven of our sins! That's great, but there's even better news. We can be purified of any stain from sin!! That's incredible: not only am I forgiven, I'm made clean and new again! But only because of God's grace and perfect sacrifice for our sins.

Prayer:
Forgiving Father, please forgive me today for my lack of passion to love and forgive others in the way you have so graciously forgiven me. Create in me a heart like your own: faithful, forgiving, and gracious. In the precious name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
There is one who pretends to be rich, but has nothing; Another [fn]pretends to be poor, but has great wealth. Proverbs 13:7 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*December 3, 2014

Devotional:*_
For to you it has been granted for Christ’s sake, not only to believe in Him, but also to suffer for His sake, Philippians 1:29 (NASB)

When we read the book of Acts, we find the disciples overjoyed at suffering "for the sake of the name." Since Jesus has already victoriously passed through that kind of ordeal, we should consider it a privilege to share in his sufferings, not just a hardship. The truth of our commitment is often best shown to the sceptical when we are "under fire." So let's keep our character when under attack and rejoice, because we've seen in Jesus what happens when God's children are faithful even at the cost of their lives.

Prayer:
What a precious name you have given to your son, O Lord. May it be exalted in all the earth and throughout all the heavens, until every heart knows that he is truly Lord. In Jesus name, and for his glory, I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
“The [fn]beginning of wisdom is Acquire wisdom; And with all your acquiring, get understanding. Proverbs 4:7 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 4, 2014

Devotional:*
On God my salvation and my glory rest; The rock of my strength, my refuge is in God. Psalm 62:7 (NASB)

Who we are, what becomes of us in life, and what we accomplish of significance are all in God's hands. We cannot achieve lasting honour for ourselves without his blessing. We cannot secure our future or our safety without his protection and blessing. The basis of all achievement and glory is dependent upon our willingly placing our lives in his care.

Prayer:
O Rock, Fortress of my life, I place myself in your care. Take charge of my future and use me for your glory. In you I take refuge and on your strength I rely to make my days worthwhile. In the precious name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
How much better it is to get wisdom than gold! And to get understanding is to be chosen above silver. Proverbs 16:16 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 5, 2015

Devotional:*
For there is one God, and one mediator also between God and men, the man Christ Jesus, who gave Himself as a ransom for all, the testimony [fn]given at [fn]the proper time. 1 Timothy 2:5-6 (NASB)

We do not need to have another human, no matter how mighty, pious, or special, to intercede for us before God. As his children, we can go freely, knowing that God himself has provided the perfect mediator between himself and us. That mediator, alone, is head of the Church and Chief Priest before God on our behalf. His name is Christ Jesus, and he is our Lord, Savior and brother.

Prayer:
O God, you are my God, and I praise you for making access to you so freely available. I know that if left to my own power, I would have no strength or righteous with which to approach you. Yet in your grace, you not only provided a ransom for my sin, but you also provided a mediator for my approach to you. Jesus, I thank you as well, for paying the price and staying at the Father's side to intercede and speak for me! Thank you, Jesus, for making this prayer known to the Father as I pray in your name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Charm is deceitful and beauty is vain, But a woman who [fn]fears the LORD, she shall be praised. Proverbs 31:30 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 6, 2014

Devotional:*
He made Him who knew no sin to be sin on our behalf, so that we might become the righteousness of God in Him. 2 Corinthians 5:21 (NASB)

Righteousness! That's what we are. We are not righteous. No, it is much bigger than that. We are God's righteousness. We are the testimony of how holy, just and gracious he truly is because, in Jesus, we are his righteousness!

Prayer:
Thank You, Almighty God, for making me righteous in the blood of your son's death. May people see in me, a reflection of your holiness, justice, and mercy as I try to share with them your grace. Through Jesus, your sacrifice for my sins I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The wise in heart will be called understanding, And sweetness of [fn]speech increases [fn]persuasiveness. Proverbs 16:21 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 8, 2014

Devotional:*
He was despised and forsaken of men, A man of [fn]sorrows and acquainted with [fn]grief; And like one from whom men hide their face He was despised, and we did not esteem Him. Surely our [fn]griefs He Himself bore, And our [fn]sorrows He carried; Yet we ourselves esteemed Him stricken, [fn]Smitten of God, and afflicted. Isaiah 53:3-4 (NASB)

Jesus was everything and became nothing for us. Yet most of the people who were on earth that he came to save didn't know him or accept him. The crowds just assumed he deserved what he got. Most did not repent. But there was something about that sacrificial story that has grabbed hearts over the years and called God's lost children home. In our journey home, we find him to not only be a Savior, but a servant for our salvation as well.

Prayer:
God Almighty, your plan to redeem me takes my breath away. Why you chose to take your precious son and expose him to such public disgrace while he was on earth I will never comprehend. But this I do know: you love me with an everlasting love and I will serve you with all of my strength in thanks for his great sacrifice. Thank you for your love. In the name of Jesus Christ, my Lord and Savior, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The soul of the sluggard craves and gets nothing, But the soul of the diligent is made fat. Proverbs 13:4 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 9, 2014

Devotional:*
But He was [fn]pierced through for our transgressions, He was crushed for our iniquities; The chastening for our [fn]well-being fell upon Him, And by His scourging we are healed. All of us like sheep have gone astray, Each of us has turned to his own way; But the LORD has caused the iniquity of us all To [fn]fall on Him. Isaiah 53:5-6 (NASB)

I don't know how Jesus could stand up under its weight. He had my sin, your sin, our sin. He allowed it to be placed upon him so that we would not have to bear the consequences of it all. But in that sacrifice, as horrible as it was, we find ourselves healed — cured of the most awful disease a person can have, a sin-sick soul. He was pierced, crushed, and punished for our sins. In their place, he has left us his transforming peace and a place to belong.

Prayer:
God of peace, fill my soul with the wonder of your grace. Let me not forget the cost of your love. Stir in me the constant and abiding memory of your redemptive grace. Thank you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
My son, observe the commandment of your father And do not forsake the [fn]teaching of your mother; Proverbs 6:20 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 10, 2014

Devotional:*
For the choir director. A Psalm of David. The fool has said in his heart, “There is no God.” They are corrupt, they have committed abominable [fn]deeds; There is no one who does good. Psalm 14:1 (NASB)

At one time or another, most of us raised an angry fist to fate and cursed the darkness. Each of these actions is about as equally effective. But to deny there is a God is something else altogether. To rob heaven of God is to rob ourselves of grace, hope, and future. How foolish indeed to forget that behind a Creation of wonder, order, variety, beauty, power, and pattern is the Creator. He is far greater than his handiwork and we dare not ignore, deny, or dismiss him.

Prayer:
O Lord God Almighty, Creator and Sustainer, thank you for not only being there, but being with me today. In Jesus name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The wise in heart will be called understanding, And sweetness of [fn]speech increases [fn]persuasiveness. Proverbs 16:21 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 11, 2014

Devotional:*
As Jesus was about to go up to Jerusalem, He took the twelve disciples aside by themselves, and on the way He said to them, “Behold, we are going up to Jerusalem; and the Son of Man will be [fn]delivered to the chief priests and scribes, and they will condemn Him to death, and will hand Him over to the Gentiles to mock and scourge and crucify Him and on the third day He will be raised up.” Matthew 20:17-19 (NASB)

One thing the Gospels (Matthew, Mark, Luke and John) make clear, Jesus' death on the cross was no accident. Jesus knew the challenge that awaited him in Jerusalem and he walked into it to deliver us from the same fate. If only we will face our challenges with a faith that God will lead us to triumph beyond our pain!

Prayer:
Holy God and Loving Father, thank you for your plan to cover my sin with your grace by the death of your Son. May I live today aware of his sacrifice and confident of his victory over sin and death, so my life may reflect your victory. In the name of Jesus, my precious Savior, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The fear of the LORD is the beginning of knowledge; Fools despise wisdom and instruction. Proverbs 1:7 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 12, 2014

Devotional:*
[fn]fixing our eyes on Jesus, the [fn]author and perfecter of faith, who for the joy set before Him endured the cross, despising the shame, and has sat down at the right hand of the throne of God. Hebrews 12:2 (NASB)

"He drives where he looks, he drives where he looks!" That statement made by a disgruntled wife about her husband really spoke the truth. He invariably would turn the steering wheel in the direction he was looking. This principle is also true of each of us and our life: "Lives where she or he looks!" That's why it's important to fix our eyes on Jesus! Our life will follow where we look! Let's make sure that our gaze on Jesus.

Prayer:
Almighty and holy God, without your grace and the gift of your salvation I could not approach you with confidence. Thank you for sending Jesus! Thank you for his life, his death, his resurrection, his exaltation and his intercession. I pledge this day to keep my eyes on him! Through his holy name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Do not say, “I will repay evil”; Wait for the LORD, and He will save you. Proverbs 20:22 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 13, 2014

Devotional:
*In whom we have redemption through his blood, the forgiveness of sins, according to the riches of his grace; Ephesians 1:7 (NASB)

Forgiveness! What a sweet and precious gift. What we were powerless to fix, make up or pay for, God did for us in Jesus. With him, each day is a fresh start and rebirth of Springtime. But my, such a terrible cost he paid to give it to us!

Prayer:
Thank you, Father, for your anguish and cost to forgive my sins by the blood of your Son. I refuse to take lightly the cost of my sin and will live for your glory in appreciation of your grace. In the name of him who sacrificed all for my salvation I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For the upright shall dwell in the land, and the perfect shall remain in it. But the wicked shall be cut off from the earth, and the transgressors shall be rooted out of it. Proverbs 2:21-22 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 15, 2014

Devotional:*
For the love of Christ controls us, having concluded this, that one died for all, therefore all died; and He died for all, so that they who live might no longer live for themselves, but for Him who died and rose again on their behalf. 2 Corinthians 5:14-15 (NASB)

"What am I living for?" While that is an important question, the most important question of all is "Who am I living for?" Only one person can insure that I will never die because he has already died for me and conquered death! If he was willing to die for me, I'm for sure going to live for him!

Prayer:
Victorious Lord, thank you for giving me triumph over death through Jesus, my Lord. Thank you for giving me victory over sin through his sacrificial death. Thank you for giving me victory today in my life as I live it for him. Through the precious name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
There is gold, and an abundance of [fn]ewels; But the lips of knowledge are a more precious thing. Proverbs 20:15 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 16, 2014

Devotional:*
Therefore, confess your sins to one another, and pray for one another so that you may be healed. The effective [fn]prayer of a righteous man can accomplish much. James 5:16 (NASB)

To confess is to do two things with our sin: 1) to recognize sin for what it is in God's eyes and 2) to get rid of our secrets and be honest with another Christian. James' language is powerful. He mentions that this confession doesn't just bring forgiveness. It also brings healing.

Prayer:
Holy Father, I have sinned. I now confess my own personal sin of ____________. I ask for your forgiveness and for your Spirit to strengthen me in overcoming temptation. I want to live for you and not let my sin, any sin, entangle me and draw me away from you. Through Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Do not be wise in your own eyes; Fear the LORD and turn away from evil. Proverbs 3:7 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 17, 2014

Devotional:*
“I have been crucified with Christ; and it is no longer I who live, but Christ lives in me; and [fn]the life which I now live in the flesh I live by faith in the Son of God, who loved me and gave Himself up for me. Galatians 2:20 (NASB)

When we were baptized into Christ, we shared in his crucifixion and we were raised up to be a new person. Christ is alive in us. The real challenge is for us to be Christ alive in our world! Our motivation? Not to earn salvation, which has already been given us by grace, but to honor him who sacrificed all to save us. (See Romans 6:1-14)

Prayer:
Thank you, God, for loving me and sending Jesus to redeem me from my sin. I commit to you today that I will live by faith in your Son who gave himself so I can spend eternity with you. I ask that by your Spirit, you help Jesus' life be seen in me. Through him I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A righteous man who walks in his integrity— How blessed are his sons after him. Proverbs 20:7 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 18, 2014

Devotional:*
For if while we were enemies we were reconciled to God through the death of His Son, much more, having been reconciled, we shall be saved [fn]by His life. Romans 5:10 (NASB)

Jesus didn't just die for my sins; he lives for me. In fact, he is at God's right hand claiming me as his own (see 1 John 2:2). If he was willing to die to save me, what will he withhold now that he lives victorious over death?

Prayer:
Holy and Righteous Father, I thank you for Jesus who is at your side and who knows my heart, my struggles, and my world. I thank you for your constant care and protection through all of my difficulties and triumphs. Please make your presence known more clearly today than ever before as I try to serve you with wholehearted devotion. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
My son, do not reject the [fn]discipline of the LORD. Or loathe His reproof, For whom the LORD loves He reproves, Even as a father corrects the son in whom he delights. Proverbs 3:11-12 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 19, 2014

Devotional:*
Let love of the brethren continue. Hebrews 13:1 (NASB)

Jesus was God with us. No imitation, knock off, or clone, he was God with us. To this day, he sustains all creation with his word — so much for "Mother Nature." But now God-with-us has paid for our sins and is not just God-with-us, but he is also God-for-us at the Father's side.

Prayer:
Precious Lord, as you have so many times in the past, you take these humble human words and bring them to the Father as my friend and brother. Thank you for your sacrifice for my sins. Thank you for your sustaining presence in our universe. Thank you for your daily intercession. Thank you for being God-for-me at the Father's side. To the glorious, majestic and holy God, who sent Jesus as Savior, be glory, honor, and adoration forever and ever. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Wine is a mocker, strong drink a brawler, And whoever [fn]is intoxicated by it is not wise. Proverbs 20:1 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 20, 2014

Devotional:*
For while we were still helpless, at the right time Christ died for the ungodly. For one will hardly die for a righteous man; [fn]though perhaps for the good man someone would dare even to die. But God demonstrates His own love toward us, in that while we were yet sinners, Christ died for us. Romans 5:6-8 (NASB)

Jesus did not die for us because he had some high hopes for who we are or what we would be. No, he died for us because he knew exactly who we are and what we would be without him. Praise be to God; we are now God's righteousness because Jesus took our sin upon himself and gave us God's grace and righteousness in its place (2 Corinthians 5:17-21).

Prayer:
Holy God, thank you for Jesus, my Savior. No words are adequate to express my love and devotion to you for such an incredible gift! Through him I give and live my thanks to you. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Go to the ant, O sluggard, Observe her ways and be wise, Proverbs 6:6 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 22, 2014

Devotional:*
and He Himself [fn]bore our sins in His body on the [fn]cross, so that we might die to [fn]sin and live to righteousness; for by His [fn]wounds you were healed. 1 Peter 2:24 (NASB)

He bore our sins. He didn't just carry them; he suffered the penalty we deserved. His anguish was our healing. His suffering was our righteousness. How can we ever think of going back to sin after he suffered so much to bear its penalty?

Prayer:
Holy God, how you could stand to see your precious Son under the weight of my sin, all sin, I will never understand. Thank you for such great a love and for being so great a God. There is none who can be compared to you, O God. Your greatness is beyond imagining and your love beyond my dreams. I will live today to your glory through Jesus who bore my sin so I could be your child. In the precious name of your Son I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Many plans are in a man’s heart, But the counsel of the LORD will stand. Proverbs 19:21 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 23, 2014

Devotional:*
And He was saying to them all, “If anyone wishes to come after Me, he must deny himself, and take up his cross daily and follow Me. “For whoever wishes to save his [fn]life will lose it, but whoever loses his [fn]life for My sake, he is the one who will save it. Luke 9:23-24 (NASB)

"I've just got to find myself." Won't ever happen. We do not "find ourselves" or "find our life" by pursuing it. We find it by losing it in something, or someone, greater than ourselves. We find our life by losing it to Jesus and the work of his Kingdom.

Prayer:
Master and Maker of all that lives and breathes, take my life and every breath and use it for your glory. May my words and actions this day be pleasing to you. Through Jesus I offer you this prayer and praise. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“For he who finds me finds life And obtains favor from the LORD. “But he who [fn]sins against me injures himself; All those who hate me love death.” Proverbs 8:35-36 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 24, 2014

Devotional:*
So they came in a hurry and found their way to Mary and Joseph, and the baby as He lay in the [fn]manger. When they had seen this, they made known the statement which had been told them about this Child. And all who heard it wondered at the things which were told them by the shepherds. But Mary treasured all these things, pondering them in her heart. The shepherds went back, glorifying and praising God for all that they had heard and seen, just as had been told them. Luke 2:16-20 (NASB)

The shepherds reaction to baby Jesus is exactly what our reaction will be when we see the returning Jesus: we will glorify and praise God for all the things we see and hear and will find that they are just as God has promised them to us. Since God kept his word in the first coming of Jesus, we can be assured that he will do it with the Second Coming of Jesus!

Prayer:
Faithful and all powerful Lord, thank you for being trustworthy and true. Help me to be faithful to you in what I do and say and think during this stressful yet marvelous time of the year. May I never lose faith in the coming of Jesus and may my faith in him ever shape my life to be more pleasing to you. In the name of your holy Son I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Do not boast about tomorrow, For you do not know what a day may bring forth. Proverbs 27:1 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 25th, 2014

Devotional:*
For a child will be born to us, a son will be given to us; And the government will [fn]rest on His shoulders; And His name will be called Wonderful Counselor, Mighty God, Eternal Father, Prince of Peace. Isaiah 9:6 (NASB)

While Jesus is God's Son and Mary's son, according to Isaiah's prophecy, he is also shared with us. Jesus is the child given to the world so you and I can become God's child. What greater gift can we have than Jesus, and through Jesus, God as our Father.

Prayer:
O loving Father, nn a day so glorious, when the world pauses and acknowledges your gift of Jesus, all I can think to say is simply "Thank you!" Then I am reminded once again that all I have comes from him, because it is in his name, Jesus Christ, Immanuel, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
My help comes from the LORD, Who made heaven and earth. He will not allow your foot to slip; He who keeps you will not slumber. Behold, He who keeps Israel Will neither slumber nor sleep. Psalm 121:2-4 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 26, 2014

Devotional:*
then he took Him into his arms, and blessed God, and said, “Now Lord, You are releasing Your bond-servant to depart in peace, According to Your word; For my eyes have seen Your salvation, Which You have prepared in the presence of all peoples, A LIGHT [fn]OF REVELATION TO THE GENTILES, And the glory of Your people Israel.” Luke 2:28-32 (NASB)

God's gift to Simeon was truly precious and touching. Yet Simeon is just the embodiment of all of every nation, race, and culture who are seeking God's salvation. God's salvation, as Luke loves to remind us again and again, is for all people! What's more, God's light has dawned. Let's greet that dawn and share it with others.

Prayer:
Lord God of all nations, not only do I pray for peace on our earth, but I pray that the knowledge of Jesus may be spread to every nation this coming year. Please make me sensitive to those around me who need your grace and give me courage and the right words to say. Please stir me to be generous with those who are spreading your Gospel throughout the world. Please bind the work of Satan to keep nations in darkness and away from grace. Make your Kingdom triumph through the growth of your word throughout the world. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“Blessed is the man who trusts in the LORD And whose trust is the LORD. Jeremiah 17:7 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 27, 2014

Devotional:*
Owe nothing to anyone except to love one another; for he who loves [fn]his neighbor has fulfilled the law. Romans 13:8 (NASB)

He paid a debt and I owe one. Thank God I don't owe the debt for my sin, but I owe others the same love, respect and grace with which God has treated me!

Prayer:
Holy God who owns all things, I thank you for not just owning me, but for having bought me out of slavery, sin, and death. Please kindle love in my heart through the Holy Spirit so I will love others as you do. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Laziness casts into a deep sleep, And an idle [fn]man will suffer hunger. Proverbs 19:15 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 29, 2014

Devotional:*
Now I make known to you, brethren, the gospel which I preached to you, which also you received, in which also you stand, by which also you are saved, if you hold fast [fn]the word which I preached to you, unless you believed in vain. For I delivered to you [fn]as of first importance what I also received, that Christ died for our sins according to the Scriptures, and that He was buried, and that He was raised on the third day according to the Scriptures, 1 Corinthians 15:1-4 (NASB)

The story of the Gospel is simple. The grace of the Gospel is glorious. The sacrifice of the Gospel is incomprehensible. The victory of the Gospel is eternal. The core of the Gospel is Christ.

Prayer:
Almighty Lord, thank you for the empty tomb and Jesus' victory over the grave. Just as Jesus' death pardoned my sin, his resurrection assures my future. Thank you for grace and glory. May my life be lived each day by the power of the resurrection. In Jesus name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The fear of the LORD is the beginning of wisdom, And the knowledge of the Holy One is understanding. Proverbs 9:10 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 30, 2014

Devotional:*
For the word of the cross is foolishness to those who [fn]are perishing, but to us who [fn]are being saved it is the power of God. 1 Corinthians 1:18 (NASB)

Power! We love power. We love the sound and fury of power. We love the ability that power brings to change things. But, the greatest power ever unleashed on this earth was the power displayed when the Almighty God held back his might and fury while his Son was persecuted and murdered. He did it so he could save us. Now that's an awesome display of power, and it was displayed specifically for us!

Prayer:
Holy and Majestic God on high, I praise you for incredible might and power. But I also thank you for your love which guides the release of that power. Thank you for knowing that I am but dust without your sustaining Spirit. Thank you for saving me by withholding your mighty power so I could be pardoned by your sacrificial power. Because of Jesus' mercy, and in his holy name, I offer this prayer. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The LORD will not allow the [fn]righteous to hunger, But He will [fn]reject the craving of the wicked. Proverbs 10:3 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 31, 2014

Devotional:*
Thus says the LORD, Who makes a way through the sea And a path through the mighty waters, “Do not call to mind the former things, Or ponder things of the past. “Behold, I will do something new, Now it will spring forth; Will you not be aware of it? I will even make a roadway in the wilderness, Rivers in the desert. Isaiah 43:16, 18-19 (NASB)

The year is gone, finished, past. We cannot reclaim it or undo it. We cannot rest on the great distance it has brought us. If tomorrow dawns, it will be another day, a new opportunity, and the time to show our faith in Jesus as Lord. Let's journey forward, knowing that God already inhabits the future and promises to provide us refreshment on our journey there.

Prayer:
Lord of all eternity, please help me to learn from my mistakes this past year, but not to dwell on them. Please help me not rest on my accomplishments in this past year, but use them to further your work in me and through me. Please help me not quarrel with those who injured me yesterday, last month, or this past year. Instead, O Father, lead me in your paths and help me see your mighty works this next year. In Jesus' name and by his power I ask it. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“BLESSED IS THE MAN WHOSE SIN THELORD WILL NOT TAKE INTO ACCOUNT” Romans 4:8 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 2, 2015

Devotional:*
“Have I not commanded you? Be strong and courageous! Do not tremble or be dismayed, for the LORD your God is with you wherever you go.” Joshua 1:9 (NASB)

This command and promise to Joshua is also for us as we embrace the upcoming year. We have no idea what lies ahead, we only know that God will go with us if we will ask him on our journey and seek to follow his will. So this verse is not just a promise to cherish, "I will go with you." It is also a command! "Be strong, courageous, and do not be terrified or discouraged." We embrace this upcoming year as an opportunity to serve God and not as something to fear!

Prayer:
Holy and Almighty Father, thank you for being with me as I begin this new year. Please empower me with your Spirit to greet it with passion and excitement for the opportunities ahead. Please forgive me when my own inadequacies and the unknown ahead of me make me fearful and indecisive. Give me courage to live boldly for you this year. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Therefore, [fn]prepare your minds for action, [fn]keep sober in spirit, fix your hope completely on the grace [fn]to be brought to you at the revelation of Jesus Christ. 1 Peter 1:13 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 3, 2015

Devotional:*
[fn]that if you confess with your mouth Jesus as Lord, and believe in your heart that God raised Him from the dead, you will be saved; for with the heart a person believes, [fn]resulting in righteousness, and with the mouth he confesses, [fn]resulting in salvation. Romans 10:9-10 (NASB):

Imagine Jesus being proud of you! He said if we confess him before others here on earth, he will speak up for us in heaven. Confessing Jesus as our Lord is simply acknowledging the truth. But for believers, it is more than that, since at the close of time every knee will bow and every tongue confess his name. For us, confessing Jesus is anticipating his triumph in which we will share.

Prayer:
Mighty God, your Son is my Lord. I love him and praise him for his redeeming sacrifice. I thank him for his conquest of the grave. I marvel at his sacrificial and triumphant grace. Jesus is Lord. I know it sounds sweet in your ears so I say it again, Jesus is my Lord. Thank you for being so great that you would be so sacrificial. In the name of my Lord and Savior, Jesus the Carpenter, I offer this thanks. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Whoever loves [fn]discipline loves knowledge, But he who hates reproof is stupid. Proverbs 12:1 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 5, 2015

Devotional:*
But now Christ has been raised from the dead, the first fruits of those who are asleep. For since by a man came death, by a man also came the resurrection of the dead. For as in Adam all die, so also in [fn]Christ all will be made alive. 1 Corinthians 15:20-22 (NASB)

Being eternal is nothing new. Being like Jesus completely, eternally, will be new. But when the moment of glory hung in the balance as Jesus was revived from his death sleep, we too were given the assurance that death no longer claims us. The only death that really matters is our death to sin in baptism with Jesus. If we have shared in that death, we will most certainly share in his resurrection (see Romans 6:1-14).

Prayer:
Almighty, Most Powerful God. Because of your grace and the resurrection of Jesus from the dead, I know I will see you face to face. Help me now, however, to live that resurrected life being more like Jesus today than any day ever before. In the name of my risen Lord I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Better is a poor man who walks in his integrity Than he who is perverse in [fn]speech and is a fool. Proverbs 19:1 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 6, 2015

Devotional:*
“O DEATH, WHERE IS YOUR VICTORY? O DEATH, WHERE IS YOUR STING?” The sting of death is sin, and the power of sin is the law; but thanks be to God, who gives us the victory through our Lord Jesus Christ. 1 Corinthians 15:55-57 (NASB)

Victory! Ultimate Victory!! If you don't have the answer for life's biggest test, death, then you have no victory. The Super Bowl and World Series are played every year. The champion is a victor for only one year. But a Christian is a champion forever because in Jesus, a Christian has victory over death.

Prayer:
Thank you God for giving me victory in Jesus Christ. In my daily struggles with sin, please make his will triumphantly present in me now, just as it will be when he raises me from death and brings me home to you. Through my Triumphant King I ask it. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Poor is he who works with a negligent hand, But the hand of the diligent makes rich. Proverbs 10:4 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 7, 2015

Devotional:*
and I give eternal life to them, and they will never perish; and no one will snatch them out of My hand. “[fn]My Father, who has given them to Me, is greater than all; and no one is able to snatch them out of the Father’s hand. “I and the Father are [fn]one.” John 10:28-30 (NASB)

"He's got the whole world in his hand." Yes, the song may be true, but in a much more special way, God holds his children of faith in his hand. As long as their lives are entrusted to him and his grace, no one or nothing can steal them away.

Prayer:
O Lord, thank you for your steadfast and secure love. Thank you for the assurance that my future rests in your hands. Thank you for holding me in your protective grace. May I live today with confidence and joy knowing that no matter where I find myself, you are there to uphold and sustain me. For this grace, I thank you in Jesus' name. Amen.

*
Wisdom:*
A man will be praised according to his insight, But one of perverse [fn]mind will be despised. Proverbs 12:8 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 8, 2015

Devotional:*
For since the creation of the world His invisible attributes, His eternal power and divine nature, have been clearly seen, being understood through what has been made, so that they are without excuse. Romans 1:20 (NASB)

The touch of the Masters hand is all around us. We see it in the order, beauty, and dazzling variety of creation. The great expanse of space, with its billions of stars, along with the incredible world of the microscopic are all testimony to an Orderer of great creativity. God has left his fingerprints all over his world so we can know that he has been here and will not abandon the work of his hands.

Prayer:
O God, thank you for your creation. Thank you for its beauty and variety. Thank you for the changing seasons and the beauty of Spring. But most of all, thank you for choosing to show yourself to us, your creatures. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The words of a whisperer are like dainty morsels, And they go down into the [fn]inermost parts of the body. Proverbs 18:8 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 9, 2015

Devotional:
*For it is written, AS I LIVE SAYS THE LORD EVERY KNEE SHALL BOW TO ME AND EVERY TONGUE SHALL [fn]GIVE PRAISE TO GOD,” Romans 14:11 (NASB

"Thy kingdom come, thy will be done on earth as it is in heaven." "Maranatha! Come Lord Jesus!" Yes, every knee will bow. But ours already do. We live in anticipation of the day when all peoples will bow before our King. Until that day, let's do all we can to make sure as many as we can influence bow before Jesus on that Day in joy and not on in fear!

Prayer:
Father, I thank you for saving me. May my anticipation of the day of Jesus' victory move me to be your agent of reconciliation so others are ready for that day and will welcome it with joy. Give me eyes to see those who need to come to Jesus today. Through him I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Hatred stirs up strife, But love covers all transgressions. Proverbs 10:12 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 10, 2015

Devotional:*
knowing that you were not [fn]redeemed with perishable things like silver or gold from your futile way of life inherited from your forefathers, but with precious blood, as of a lamb unblemished and spotless, the blood of Christ. 1 Peter 1:18-19 (NASB):

If value is determined by price, we are incredibly valuable. God took the most precious treasure of heaven to buy us out of sin and death and adopt us into his family. Silver and gold pale in comparison to that value.

Prayer:
Holy God, may I live each more aware of my inestimable value to you. May my words, thoughts and actions be permeated with your sense of my worth — not so that I may seem important to others, but so that I may live in holiness and honor to your precious gift to me. Through him I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A hot-tempered man stirs up strife, But the slow to anger calms a dispute. Proverbs 15:18 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 12, 2015

Devotional:*
to whom God willed to make known what is the riches of the glory of this mystery among the Gentiles, which is Christ in you, the hope of glory. We proclaim Him, admonishing every man and teaching every man [fn]with all wisdom, so that we may present every man [fn]complete in Christ. Colossians 1:27-28 (NASB)

Christ lives in me. Until I can become completely like him through the power of the Spirit (2 Cor 3:18), he lives in me. Until I can go home to be with him he lives in me (John 14:1-21). Everywhere I go and everything I do, he is in me. Our goal is to have him formed more perfectly in us, not just live in us. Of course, that will be done by his power and through the gift of his Spirit!

Prayer:
O God, may the presence of Jesus within me stir me to do your work today. May your abiding grace, through the presence of your gracious Son, call me to your character and your concerns. O Jesus, please make my heart like our Father's. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The name of the LORD is a strong tower; The righteous runs into it and is [fn]safe. Proverbs 18:10 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 13, 2015

Devotional:*
Therefore He is able also to save [fn]forever those who draw near to God through Him, since He always lives to make intercession for them. Hebrews 7:25 (NASB)

Jesus didn't just come and die for us. He wasn't just raised to give us life. No, as incredible as those gifts are, he adds another blessing to all he has done for us: until he can come and take us home to God, Jesus lives to ask God for grace in our behalf. Jesus is not only our Savior, he is our defender and brother at the Father's side!

Prayer:
Precious Savior, my Jesus, how I love you. You sacrificed heaven for me. You gave up dignity to redeem me. You destroyed death to assure me. But today, I am most thankful and most aware that every prayer I offer and every step I take you are in the Father's presence to bless me. Thank you. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
On the lips of the discerning, wisdom is found, But a rod is for the back of him who lacks [fn]understanding. Proverbs 10:13 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 14, 2015

Devotional:*
“For the Son of Man has come to seek and to save that which was lost.” Luke 19:10 (NASB)

"The Friend of Sinners." Of all the things Jesus was called, I believe that was his favorite. Come to think of it, I believe it's my favorite, too!

Prayer:
Father, while I know you hate sin and the havoc it creates in our lives, I am so thankful that when you came to earth you were not our judge but our Savior, you were our friend. I promise to live today more aware of your love for the lost because I know what it means to be found. Through Jesus my Lord, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He who restrains his words [fn]has knowledge, And he who has a cool spirit is a man of understanding. Proverbs 17:27 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 15, 2015

Devotional:*
Have this attitude [fn]in yourselves which was also in Christ Jesus, who, although He existed in the form of God, did not regard equality with God a thing to be [fn]grasped, but [fn]emptied Himself, taking the form of a bond-servant, and being made in the likeness of men. Being found in appearance as a man, He humbled Himself by becoming obedient to the point of death, even death [fn]on a cross. Philippians 2:5-8 (NASB)

"Lord, humble us gently." That is one of my friend/s favorite prayers. I like it, too. But thank God Jesus was not gently humbled. While I hate he had to go through agony, his self-emptying humility was stark, bold, drastic, and outrageous. But I am to have this same attitude when it comes to reaching God's lost children.

Prayer:
God, you are all powerful and yet you emptied yourself to redeem me. May I be more selfless in my attitude and treatment of others, more like Jesus is with me. In Christ' name, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He who trusts in his riches will fall, But the righteous will flourish like the green leaf. Proverbs 11:28 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 16, 2015

Devotional:*
“As for me, I know that my [fn]Redeemer lives, And [fn]at the last He will take His stand on the [fn]earth. Job 19:25 (NASB

Beyond what these words were first meant to convey, we know today that our Redeemer will return as the Rider on the white horse in triumph and victory. Hallelujah, what a day! Then the world truly WILL KNOW that Jesus Christ, our Savior and brother and friend, is Lord of all things!

Prayer:
Conquering King, Immortal God, I look forward to the day of your ultimate triumph in our world. Until that day, I pray that your Kingdom may be reflected in my ministry, my family and my life. Through the Rider on the white horse, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The beginning of strife is like letting out water, So abandon the quarrel before it breaks out. Proverbs 17:14 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 17, 2015

Devotional:*
but [fn]speaking the truth in love, [fn]we are to grow up in all aspects into Him who is the head, even Christ, Ephesians 4:15 (NASB):

Speaking the truth is hard enough. You mean I have to do it in love? Yes, if I am to be Christ's man or woman, I must speak to others as he did.

Prayer:
Father, forgive me for the bitterness in my heart and unfairness on my lips. Through your Spirit, help me better use my speech to bless others and glorify you. May I speak your truth with your love today in all my conversations. Through him who is Truth and Love I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
When there are many words, transgression is unavoidable, But he who restrains his lips is wise. Proverbs 10:19 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 19, 2015

Devotional:*
And without faith it is impossible to please Him for he who comes to God must believe that He is and that He is a rewarder of those who seek Him. Hebrews 11:6 (NASB)

I believe! I believe that God not only knows me, but cares about me. I believe that God not only created the universe, but he knows the number of hairs on my head. I believe that God not only sent his Son to save the world, but that he's sending him back to bring me home. What's more, I believe that God is pleased by my belief.

Prayer:
Almighty, Most Holy Lord, I thank you for your steadfast love and enduring faithfulness. I thank you for your grace and mercy. I thank you for your might and power. I thank you for your awesome holiness. I thank you... for being you, and choosing to reveal yourself to mortals like me. Through Jesus, your final Word, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Everyone who is proud in heart is an abomination to the LORD, Assuredly, he will not be unpunished. Proverbs 16:5 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 20, 2015

Devotional:*
This is the confidence which we have [fn]before Him, that, if we ask anything according to His will, He hears us. And if we know that He hears us [fn]whatever we ask, we know that we have the requests which we have asked from Him. 1 John 5:14-15 (NASB)

Confidence before God. That's sort of an oxymoron if you meditate upon it. Yet through the presence of Jesus at the Father's right hand and the intercession of the Holy Spirit, we can have confidence and come boldly before the Creator of the universe and know that he not only hears us, but also cares for us. Wow, what an audience! Oh, and one final thing, he also ACTS on what we ask.

Prayer:
Abba Father, for the grace of your listening ear I thank you more than words can say. Through the authority of Jesus my brother and by the grace of your interceding Holy Spirit, I offer you my thanks and love this day. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
As a ring of gold in a swine’s snout So is a beautiful woman who lacks [fn]discretion. Proverbs 11:22 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 21, 2015

Devotional:*
rejoicing in hope, persevering in tribulation, devoted to prayer, Romans 12:12 (NASB)

Sometimes the key to survival is simply "setting our jaw" and going on faithfully trusting that God is there helping us, despite the apparent and outward circumstances. Choosing joy through hope rather than despair, choosing patient endurance in times of affliction, and choosing faithfulness in prayer are all decisions of the will trusting that the God who raised Jesus from the dead can also change our circumstances because he hears our voice.

Prayer:
Create in me, O Mighty God, a resolute and steadfast heart so that I might persevere with joy no matter what the difficulty. This I ask in the name of your faithful Son. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The refining pot is for silver and the furnace for gold, But the LORD tests hearts. Proverbs 17:3 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 22, 2015

Devotional:*
and My people [fn]who are called by My name humble themselves and pray and seek My face and turn from their wicked ways, then I will hear from heaven, will forgive their sin and will heal their land. 2 Chronicles 7:14 (NASB)

Humility is not our culture's most valued asset or most desired character quality. But, humility is what is demanded — not so much because it's commanded (though that would be enough), but because we've "earned" our need of it. Every year brings another wave of major failures in morality, character, and spirituality. Even on our best days, we all fall short of God's holiness. Rather than progressing culturally, we find ourselves slipping. Our need to approach God with humility is "earned"! So let's be humble and call upon the Lord, throwing off our sin and seeking after him!

Prayer:
Holy and Almighty God, your deeds are awesome, your faithfulness is overwhelming, and your mercy and grace are such blessings. Yet I come to you knowing that you hear me, despite the incredible distance between you and me, between your worth and holiness and my lack. I confess that I, and my culture and country around me, have made a mess of what you so wonderfully blessed us with. I come humbling asking that you reassert yourself in our nation at this time in clearly recognizable ways. I ask this in faith through Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The fear of the LORD prolongs [fn]life, But the years of the wicked will be shortened. Proverbs 10:27 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 23, 2015

Devotional:*
Be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known to God. And the peace of God, which surpasses all [fn]comprehension, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus. Philippians 4:6-7 (NASB

God wants to hear our prayers. But to keep them from becoming too self-focused, God wants us to always remember to give thanks. It is so easy for us to turn prayer into a request line. We are the ones who are left bereft when thanksgiving and praise are robbed from our prayers. Without praise our hearts grow dim because all we think about are problems and prayer becomes a wish list.

Prayer:
Gracious God, I have so many reasons to praise you. In the face of trial and hardship I have your promises to reawaken my hope. In the moment of victory I have you to thank for my abilities. In the boredom of the routine, I have great joys in your surprises. Thank you God for being so great and yet so loving. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The [fn]fear of the LORD is the instruction for wisdom, And before honor comes humility. Proverbs 15:33 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 24, 2015

Devotional:*
Therefore, confess your sins to one another, and pray for one another so that you may be healed. The effective [fn]prayer of a righteous man can accomplish much. James 5:16 (NASB):

To confess our sins means we do two things with our sin: 1) we recognize sin for what it is in God's eyes and 2) we get rid of our secrets and are honest with another Christian about our weakness, vulnerabilities, failures, and sins. James' language is powerful. He mentions that this confession doesn't just bring forgiveness, it also brings healing.

Prayer:
Holy Father, I have sinned. I now confess my own personal sin of ____________. I ask for your forgiveness and for your Spirit to strengthen me in overcoming temptation. I want to live for you and not let my sin, any sin, entangle me and draw me away from you. Through the mighty name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A false balance is an abomination to the LORD, But a just weight is His delight. Proverbs 11:1 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 26, 2015

Devotional:*
Rejoice always; pray without ceasing; in everything give thanks; for this is God’s will for you in Christ Jesus. 1 Thessalonians 5:16-18 (NASB)

Where does your heart live? That's what these verses are all about. It's about where we spend the most time with our hearts. Is there a constant awareness in your life that God is present? Is he the unseen but always present companion in all your ups and downs? Or is God here when it is convenient and gone when things are busy or we feel that everything is going okay? Joy comes from knowing we are never alone. Prayer is the ongoing conversation we have, Spirit to Spirit, child to Abba, human with God. Thanksgiving and joy are the great reminders that we have been blessed no matter what the outward circumstances imply.

Prayer
Precious and Righteous Father, thank you for being there, always. Give me a deeper appreciation and a more profound awareness of your presence today. May my life reflect the joy you have given me by saving me by grace. And may my heart always find its home in you. Through the name of Jesus my Savior and friend I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Better is a dry morsel and quietness with it Than a house full of [fn]feasting with strife. Proverbs 17:1 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 27, 2015

Devotional:*
“If your brother sins [fn] go and [fn]show him his fault [fn]in private; if he listens to you, you have won your brother. Matthew 18:15 (NASB)

The right thing is so hard to do sometimes. It seems so much easier to gossip about someone who has wronged us, or to mention them in a group prayer as needing help, or to pass around an innuendo when talking about struggling Christians. But, only one thing is the right thing when we have been wounded by the action of another brother or sister in Christ! Go to the person who has wronged you, try to keep the damage contained to just the two of you, and work on being reconciled. This is God's desire, and should be our goal as his children.

Prayer:
Lord God Almighty, forgive my foolish and selfish ways. Give me courage to lovingly confront those who have sinned against me, but if I cannot bring reconciliation, help me through the power of your Holy Spirit to forgive as you have forgiven me. In Jesus' name, and because of his atoning sacrifice for sin I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The [fn]fear of the LORD is a fountain of life, That one may avoid the snares of death. Proverbs 14:27 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 28, 2015

Devotional:*
Be kind to one another, tender-hearted, forgiving each other, just as God in Christ also has forgiven [fn]you. Ephesians 4:32 (NASB)

Be kind and compassionate — two qualities that seem to be in short supply. Maybe it's because we hold up the wrong heroes. Unfortunately these two qualities are often seen as signs of weakness rather than strength. To forgive as God forgave us requires great courage and great strength. So let's be strong!

Prayer:
Holy God, there is no way I can adequately thank you for sacrificing so much to forgive me. So this day, I pledge to be more like you: to share more of your kindness and grace with those who have wronged me. Today, I ask you to help me release my bitterness toward _____________ and I ask you to bless this person with your kindness and grace. By the power of Jesus' example I ask this. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He who is slow to anger is better than the mighty, And he who rules his spirit, than he who captures a city. Proverbs 16:32 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 29, 2015

Devotional:*
For You formed my [fn]inward parts; You wove me in my mother’s womb. I will give thanks to You, for [fn]I am fearfully and wonderfully made; Wonderful are Your works, And my soul knows it very well. Psalm 139:13-14 (NASB)

I am made by God! You are made by God. Just as surely as ANYone has been made by God, we have been made by God. He knew us before anyone knew we were there. He had plans for us before anyone planned our arrival. And he made us well! How do we know? Look at all God has made.

Prayer:
God Almighty, my Savior and Redeemer, thank you for knowing me before I was able to know. Thank you for choosing my life and giving it to me. Thank you for giving me the gifts, abilities and talents that you have given me. Now please help me live as if I was made special by you, because I am! Through Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He who goes about as a talebearer reveals secrets, But he who is [fn]trustworthy conceals a matter. Proverbs 11:13 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 30, 2015

Devotional:*
Therefore there is now no condemnation for those who are in Christ Jesus. For the law of the Spirit of life [fn]in Christ Jesus has set you free from the law of sin and of death. Romans 8:1-2 (NASB)

"Free at last! Free at last! Thank God Almighty, we are free at last!" Becoming a Christian means we have been liberated from law keeping. We now have God living in us through the Holy Spirit. The Spirit helps us to know God's will and then live it. Through the Spirit's power, we can do what no law could make us do: live up to God's standards of righteousness. We are set free to be like God and to be with God, free from the crippling power of law, sin, and death.

Prayer:
Gracious father, thank you for all of your gifts to me. Today, I want to especially thank you for liberating me from law and empowering me with your Spirit. Fill me and empower me today with your Spirit as I commit to live my life for you. In the name and by the authority of Jesus my Lord I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Adversity pursues sinners, But the righteous will be rewarded with prosperity. Proverbs 13:21 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 31, 2015

Devotional:*
Charm is deceitful and beauty is vain, But a woman who [fn]fears the LORD, she shall be praised. Proverbs 31:30 (NASB)

So many things we honor and exalt in our culture are shallow and temporary. The one thing that lasts in a beautiful woman is not her charm or her beauty, but her godliness. Let's make sure that our church families and our physical families value godly women and give them the praise they deserve!

Prayer:
Holy God, please give us better eyes and more faithful hearts that we may value in all people qualities that reflect your character. Bless us as we raise our children that we may instill in them a sense of proper values as they choose their life partner. And dear God, please help us in our churches to value and praise women for their holy character. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Pleasant words are a honeycomb, Sweet to the soul and healing to the bones. Proverbs 16:24 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 2, 2015

Devotional:*
As thou knowest not what is the way of the spirit, nor how the bones do grow in the womb of her that is with child: even so thou knowest not the works of God who maketh all. Ecclesiastes 11:5 (KJV)

I don't know. I don't know! That has to be one of the hardest phrases for us to use. But when thinking about God and his ways, that's really all we can say. What we know about God is only what he in his grace has chosen to reveal to us. He is the Mystery of mysteries. He is the supreme knowable Unknown. Yet what we do know of him, what he has revealed to us in Jesus, is not only mighty and awesome, but loving and merciful.

Prayer:
To you, O Lord God, I can only offer my wonder and awe. When I consider the vastness of the universe in which our tiny blue planet spins its existence, I am humbled at your wonderfully complex and expansive soveriegnty. At the same time, Abba Father, I treasure your nearness. You are the good far above all I know, the God who transcends space and time, and also God my Father who is ever near. Thank you for being accessible but not penetrable, available but not controllable. I thank you and praise you in the name of Jesus. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The one who guards his mouth preserves his life; The one who opens wide his lips [fn]comes to ruin. Proverbs 13:3 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 3, 2015

Devotional:*
“The LORD your God is in your midst, A [fn]victorious warrior. He will exult over you with joy, He will [fn]be quiet in His love, He will rejoice over you with shouts of joy. Zephaniah 3:17 (NASB)

So God likes to sing too! He even likes to share his lullabies with those he loves. Not only is God Abba Father, he is also like a mother. He gently rocks and quiets his children with his affectionate care.

Prayer:
O God, I pray that when the storms of life rage against me, I will remember these words and find refuge, comfort and peace in your sheltering care. Make me aware, O God, of your singing in my life as you make your salvation more clear to me each day. Through my Savior Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
It is better to be humble in spirit with the lowly Than to divide the spoil with the proud. Proverbs 16:19 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 4, 2015

Devotional:*
Oh, the depth of the riches [fn]oth of the wisdom and knowledge of God! How unsearchable are His judgments and unfathomable His ways! Romans 11:33 (NASB)

God's plan to save us is incredible. His blueprints for the creation of our universe are beyond our imagining. He is so rich in wisdom and knowledge. What else can we do but go to him and ask him to open our minds to his work and his will in our lives.

Prayer:
Precious and Almighty Father, thank you for reawakening me each spring to the power of your sustaining presence in the world, but even more in my life. Bless me today as I seek to put you first in all I do. In Jesus name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Even in laughter the heart may be in pain, And the end of joy may be grief. Proverbs 14:13 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 5, 2015

Devotional:*
For God is not unjust so as to forget your work and the love which you have shown toward His name, in having ministered and in still ministering to the [fn]saints. Hebrews 6:10 (NASB)

So much assurance in such a short verse! God is not unjust — boy is that an understatement: if he produced the atoning sacrifice for our sins, what will he deny us if we seek after him? He will not forget our work and love — an eternal record of the good we have done! When we help our brothers and sisters in Christ, we bless him! We are HIS people!! That's real motivation to keep on maturing in Christ.

Prayer:
God, you are so gracious. Thank you. Words cannot express my joy at hearing such a simple and profound statement describing your virtues. I am so glad I am your child. Through my brother Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The tongue of the wise makes knowledge [fn]acceptable, But the mouth of fools spouts folly. Proverbs 15:2 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 6, 2015

Devotional:*
But the wisdom from above is first pure, then peaceable, gentle, [fn]reasonable, full of mercy and good fruits, unwavering, without hypocrisy. And the [fn]seed whose fruit is righteousness is sown in peace [fn]by those who make peace. James 3:17-18 (NASB)

Now I know why righteousness is so hard to find: there aren't many sowers! Heavenly wisdom is full of sacrificial earthly action. That's a powerful reminder to me that wisdom is not what you know but what you sow!

Prayer:
Holy and Wise Father, thank you for demonstrating purity, peace making, consideration, submissiveness, mercy, good fruit, impartiality, and sincerity in Jesus. I ask for the power and the courage to demonstrate these qualities this week as I seek to live like him. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Better is a [fn]dish of [fn]vegetables where love is Than a fattened ox served with hatred. Proverbs 15:17 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 7, 2015

Devotional:*
Now may the God [fn]who gives perseverance and encouragement grant you to be of the same mind with one another according to Christ Jesus, Romans 15:5-6 (NASB)

Unity comes from God's Spirit as we follow Jesus. But, unity has a purpose much deeper than our getting along with each other. Jesus prayed we would be one so that the world would know that God sent Jesus into the world as his Son (John 17). We want to be united so that our praise can bring glory to God. Unity is far more than a goal. Unity is a process through which the world learns of Jesus. At the same time, we glorify the Father who sent Jesus to save us. Leading others to Jesus and glorifying God are what living for Jesus is all about! Let's make unity our passion!

Prayer:
Great and Almighty God, Eternal Strength for all who call on your name, I apologize and ask your forgiveness for everything I've done and every word I've spoken that have hurt others in your family and brought a wound to the unity of your Church. Please bless my efforts as I seek less of my will, seek to live for your glory, and seek to encouragement others. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
Though He scoffs at the scoffers, Yet He gives grace to the afflicted. Proverbs 3:34 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 9, 2015

Devotional:*
Now I exhort you, brethren, by the name of our Lord Jesus Christ, that you all [fn]agree and that there be no [fn]divisions among you, but that you be [fn]made complete in the same mind and in the same judgment. 1 Corinthians 1:10 (KJV)

If people in our congregations are ever going to get along, the leaders of those churches must remind us of how important it is. Jesus' dying prayer was that we would be one. Why? So the world would know that the Father had sent him. Unity is not important, it is essential; not just as a theory or theology, but as a daily practice among the people who claim Jesus as Lord.

Prayer:
Lord Jesus, you have presented all of my prayers to our Father and I thank you for this grace. I promise that I will do all I can to bring glory of our Father, to live at peace and to serve in unity with those who belong to you. Please bless our church family with more passion for the unity that you desire. In Jesus' name and through the blessed Holy Spirit I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
How blessed is the man who finds wisdom And the man who gains understanding. For her profit is better than the profit of silver And her gain better than fine gold.She is more precious than [fn]jewels; And nothing you desire compares with her. Proverbs 3:13-15 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 10, 2015

Devotional:*
For you were called to freedom, brethren; only do not turn your freedom into an opportunity for the flesh, but through love serve one another. Galatians 5:13 (NASB)

Freedom is a wonderful gift when it is handled with responsibility. Not being under law is such a sweet grace, but we want to pass that sweetness on to each other through service, kindness, and care.

Prayer:
O Great God of Deliverance, thank you for rescuing Israel from Pharaoh's grasp, David from the sword of Goliath, and Daniel from the lion's den. But O Great Deliverer, thank you most of all for the triumph of Jesus over sin at Calvary and his victory over death at the empty tomb. I long to see you face to face and thank you for my freedom. Until that day, guide me as I use this gift of liberation to serve you children and live for you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The wicked flee when no one is pursuing, But the righteous are [fn]bold as a lion. Proverbs 28:1 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 11, 2015

Devotional:*
Each of us is to please his neighbor [fn]for his good, to his edification. Romans 15:2 (NASB)

Being depressed and dissatisfied with life can be caused by a myriad of things. But for many of us, these are symptoms that we have focused too much on ourselves and are angry with life. We have forgotten to count our blessings, neglected giving thanks to God, become silent in our praise to our Father, and have quit helping those around us. Thinking of others is how Christ lived. When we follow his example, ours actions make a difference in the lives of those we bless and we also find ourselves immensely blessed as well. Let's get our focus off ourselves and look to bless our neighbours!

Prayer:
Holy and Matchless God, help me see the brokenness, hurt, and difficulties in the lives around me. Please use me to bless others who so desperately need to experience your love and grace. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The beginning of strife is like letting out water, So abandon the quarrel before it breaks out. Proverbs 17:14 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 12, 2015

Devotional:*
Be devoted to one another in brotherly love; [fn]give preference to one another in honor; Romans 12:10 (NASB)

Being "devoted to another in brotherly love" requires that our church talk — we're family, brothers and sisters, children of God — must be more than mere words. We must enter each others lives, getting to know one another so that we can serve, love and bless each other. What have you done lately to get more involved in the lives of your fellow Christians? Devotion to others follows a commitment to know and be known by them!

Prayer:
Father, thank you for giving me a world wide family. Thank you for loving me so completely. Father I ask that you help me be more open with myself and my time to those in your family. Give me a heart that burns to bless and be blessed by those you have made your children. Through my brother Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The highway of the upright is to depart from evil; He who watches his way preserves his [fn]life. Proverbs 16:17 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 13, 2015

Devotional:*
[fn]This you know, my beloved brethren. But everyone must be quick to hear, slow to speak and slow to anger; James 1:19 (NASB)

Have a brake on your tongue; hit the throttle on your ears. Let your angry email sit three days before responding and make sure you read it and edit it before you send it. Keep you mouth shut and your ears open. They all say the same thing. Now if we would just do it, wouldn't the Christian community so much more blessed!

Prayer:
Mighty and Holy God, you are incredible — beyond my comprehending. How you put up with all the drivel, senseless and hurtful speech that I and your other children spew out is beyond my understanding. I ask that you release the Holy Spirit to convict my heart and guard my lips from any form of hurtful speech. I want my voice to be as much yours as my heart is. This I pray through Jesus. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The wicked earns deceptive wages, But he who sows righteousness gets a true reward. Proverbs 11:18 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 14, 2015

Devotional:*
“For God did not send the Son into the world to judge the world, but that the world might be saved through Him. John 3:17 (NASB)

How do you view God? Is he someone looking for a way to condemn you? Is he an out of touch old man who doesn't really know what it's like in our modern world? Is he too holy to soil himself with the concerns of mere mortals and has left it up to us to work everything out for ourselves? No. NO. NO! God chose to enter our world and experience it from the side of mortality. God chose to enter our world, not to condemn us, or it, but to redeem it and each of us. Jesus is the great reminder that God longs to save us, not condemn us. Thank God for God! Thank God for Jesus who was and is God with us.

Prayer:
Holy and Heavenly God, thank you that you live with those of us who are contrite and repentant and who long for your presence. You know we are only mortal, but you love us. You know that we are flawed, but you redeemed us. You know that we are not perfect, but sent Jesus as the perfect sacrifice to save us. Thank you. Through my Savior I offer my sincerest gratitude and praise. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He who trusts in his own heart is a fool, But he who walks wisely will be delivered. Proverbs 28:26 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 16, 2015

Devotional:*
“But I do not consider my life of any account as dear to myself, so that I may finish my course and the ministry which I received from the Lord Jesus, to testify solemnly of the gospel of the grace of God. Acts 20:24 (NASB)

How important is grace? Paul said that telling about that grace was more important to him than his life! In fact, that was his life after his conversion to Jesus!

Prayer:
Almighty God, Holy Father, thank you for your lavish grace demonstrated and fully expressed in sending Jesus to die for me. As your child, and in thanks to your sacrificial gift, I pledge to you my life, my love, and my all. Through Jesus. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A foo [fn]always loses his temper, But a wise man holds it back. Proverbs 29:11 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 17, 2015

Devotional:*
Rejoice with those who rejoice, and weep with those who weep. Romans 12:15 (NASB)

We are not alone. God has given us each other to live our lives for him and get us back home to him. Along the way, we want to share each others burdens, soar on each others joys, and love each others hurts. There is no such thing as a solo Christian.

Prayer:
Loving Father, lead me to the people today who need their burdens lifted and their joys shared. Let me be your presence in the world of your children today. This I ask in Jesus name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He who walks blamelessly will be delivered, But he who is [fn]rooked will fall all at once.. Proverbs 28:18 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 18, 2015

Devotional:*
But the lovingkindness of the LORD is from everlasting to everlasting on those who [fn]fear Him, And His [fn]righteousness to children’s children, To those who keep His covenant And remember His precepts to do them. Psalm 103:17-18 (NASB)

with their children's children — with those who keep his covenant and remember to obey his precepts.

Prayer:
Forever love is talked about in dime store novels, but only found in God. We tap that reservoir of eternal and divine love through the Holy Spirit who helps us both receive it and share it.


*Wisdom:*
“As for you, my son Solomon, know the God of your father, and serve Him with [fn]a whole heart and a willing [fn]mind; for the LORD  searches all hearts, and understands every intent of the thoughts. If you seek Him, He will let you find Him; but if you forsake Him, He will reject you forever.. 1 Chronicles 28:9 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*Februayr 19, 2015

Devotional:*
so Christ also, having been offered once to bear the sins of many, will appear a second time for salvation without reference to sin, to those who eagerly await Him. Hebrews 9:28 (NASB)

Who are you waiting for? Can you think of anything more exciting than to wait for Jesus to come take us home in his glory! But ours isn't a passive wait. Jesus gave us a commission to take his story to the whole world and call others to join with us in following him. So by the power of the Holy Spirit we wait in expectation as we share Jesus' good news with passion and as we live with the character and compassion of the Father.

Prayer:
Majestic King of the Ages, may your Kingdom come in all its fullness and every knee bow to your Savior, and may you grant that it may come to pass in our generation. Through Jesus I expectantly pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“Behold, how happy is the man whom God reproves, So do not despise the discipline of [fn]the Almighty.. Job 5:17 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 20, 2015

Devotional:*
For the Lord Himself will descend from heaven with a [fn]out, with the voice of the archangel and with the trumpet of God, and the dead in Christ will rise first. Then we who are alive [fn]and remain will be caught up together with them in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air, and so we shall always be with the Lord. 1 Thessalonians 4:16-17 (NASB)

What do you have that is forever? Most of everything we have falls apart, breaks, or runs down in a short time. But we have three things that last forever: God, our Christian friends, and our praise of God. These are eternal.

Prayer:
God, I look forward to the day of your next great surprise. I join the angels in standing on tiptoe as I look to the clouds to see my Lord and your Son return in glory and receive the welcome and honor he deserves. I praise you for that day now, even though I only see it by faith. Until I see you on that day, please know my heart's desire is to serve you, even when my weakness gets in my way of showing it as fully as I should. I offer you my sincerest thanks and praise in Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
O continue Your lovingkindness to those who know You, And Your righteousness to the upright in heart.. Psalm 36:10 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 21, 2015

Devotional:*
And I saw the holy city, new Jerusalem, coming down out of heaven from God, made ready as a bride adorned for her husband. And I heard a loud voice from the throne, saying, “Behold, the tabernacle of God is among men, and He will [fn]dwell among them, and they shall be His people, and God Himself will be among them[fn] and He will wipe away every tear from their eyes; and there will no longer be any  death; there will no longer be any mourning, or crying, or pain; the first things have passed away.” Revelation 21:2-4 (NASB)

I don't know about you, but I'm kind of ready for that old order stuff to go away. The end of tears, death, mourning, crying and pain sounds pretty good to me! No wonder the early Christians would say, "Marantha. Come Lord Jesus!" They couldn't wait.

Prayer:
Holy God, please help me as I try continue serving you faithfully. My desire is to be steadfast in my love and living for you until the glorious day that so many of your children have longed for over the centuries. I long to see you in your glory and to share in your presence and to join with the saints of all ages praising you around your glorious throne. Through Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Hear, my son, your father’s instruction And do not forsake your mother’s teaching; Proverbs 1:8 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 23, 2015

Devotional:*
A gentle answer turns away wrath, But a [fn]harsh word stirs up anger. Proverbs 15:1 (NASB)

Why is it so hard to endure an unjust or unfair criticism? Why do we always have to defend ourselves no matter how ridiculous the charge? Often the problems we have with others simply escalate because we do not choose to forgive and let them go on in the Lord!

Prayer:
Precious and Holy God, help me more carefully guard my speech from things you despise, especially gossip, slander, and innuendo. Thank you. In Jesus name and by Jesus' grace I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“If your hand or your foot causes you to stumble, cut it off and throw it from you; it is better for you to enter life crippled or lame, than [fn]to have two hands or two feet and be cast into the eternal fire. Matthew 18:8 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 24, 2015

Devotional:*
“Yours, O LORD, is the greatness and the power and the glory and the victory and the majesty, indeed everything that is in the heavens and the earth; Yours is the dominion, O LORD, and You exalt Yourself as head over all. 1 Chronicles 29:11 (NASB)

Praise is the direct address of God that lets him know we recognize him for who he is, what he has done, and what he is doing. But more than informing God of his greatness, praise is rejoicing before him in his greatness and recognizing that not only is his grace without comparison, his majesty and might and holiness and faithfulness and righteousness and mercy and love and forgiveness and justice and... without comparison. God is God and praise is thankful celebration that he is God, and even more importantly, that he is our God.

Prayer:
Great and Gracious God without compare, you are truly worthy of my best words and best thoughts and best imaginings. I not only worship and submit to you, but I rejoice that you are who you are, I celebrate what you have done, and I long for what you are yet to do. You are magnificent, my Father and my God. Through Jesus, and because of his matchless love, I praise you. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“Blessed are you, O Israel; Who is like you, a people saved by the LORD, Who is the shield of your help
And the sword of your majesty! So your enemies will cringe before you, And you will tread upon their high places.” Deuteronomy 33:29 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 25, 2015

Devotional:*
Therefore [fn]encourage one another and build up one another, just as you also are doing. 1 Thessalonians 5:11 (NASB)

While Paul's exhortation here is excellent, it is the style of the exhortation we should especially notice. We live in an age where we are constantly pressured to emphasize the novel, new, or improved versions of things. But in our lives as Christians, our knowledge always exceeds our obedience. So more often than we like to think, we need to remind each other of what we are doing right and just simply say, "Hey, you're doing well; just keep doing what you're doing!"

Prayer:
Faithful Father, thank you for noticing and keeping record of the things I've done that are good and pleasing to you. Please help me to keep doing those things that please you, only better, that you may be pleased and glorified. In Jesus name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Know that the LORD [fn]imself is God; It is He who has made us, and [fn]not we ourselves; We are His people and the sheep of His pasture. Psalm 100:3 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 26, 2015

Devotional:*
so that Christ may dwell in your hearts through faith; and that you, being rooted and grounded in love, may be able to comprehend with all the [fn]saints what is the breadth and length and height and depth, and to know the love of Christ which surpasses knowledge, that you may be filled up to all the fullness of God. Ephesians 3:17-19 (NASB)

Love that surpasses knowledge. That's very difficult to explain, but when you have loved your spouse for decades and he or she is as close to you as any bodily organ, you experience what this means. When you love a child and do what you never dreamed you could do for another human being, you understand this phrase. And when you stand before God, adopted as a full heir of all his great riches, a full sibling to Jesus Christ the Lord, and know you are seen as holy, without reproach, and blameless, you begin to understand this phrase.

Prayer:
Holy and incredible God, help me to know in my soul the love that is greater than words and knowledge so that I may not only be like you, but that I may know you in experience just as I know you in faith. Through Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Consider it all joy, my brethren, when you encounter various [fn]rials, knowing that the testing of your faith produces [fn]endurance. James 1:2-3 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 27, 2015

Devotional:*
Before the mountains were born [fn]Or You gave birth to the earth and the world, Even from everlasting to everlasting, You are God. For a thousand years in Your sight Are like yesterday when it passes by, [fn]Or as a watch in the night. Psalm 90:2&4 (NASB)

So many things about our life are uncertain. This one thing, however, is sure: no matter where, when, or how long, God will be there and will be with us and for us.

Prayer:
Everlasting Father, I find great comfort in knowing that I cannot be in a place or time where you are not. Stir my courage through your Spirit that I may be more bold, by your power and presence, to share the Gospel of Jesus. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
As [fn]obedient children, do not [fn]be conformed to the former lusts which were yours in your ignorance, but [fn]like the Holy One who called you, [fn]be holy yourselves also in all your behavior; because it is written, “YOU SHALL BE HOLY, FOR I AM HOLY,” 1 Peter 1:14-16 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 28, 2015

Devotional:*
The Lord [fn]GOD is my strength, And He has made my feet like hinds feet, And makes me walk on my high places. For the choir director, on my stringed instruments. Habakkuk 3:19 (NASB)

"The Lord is my strength!" Wow, what power we have in his abiding and empowering presence in the Holy Spirit.

Prayer:
Sovereign God and Almighty Father, be not only my strength, but the strength of those battling depression, grief and despair. I ask your blessings especially and specifically for _________ at this time of difficulty and struggle. Through Jesus I ask this. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He made Him who knew no sin to be sin on our behalf, so that we might become the righteousness of God in Him. 2 Corinthians 5:21 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 2, 2015

Devotional:*
“Enter through the narrow gate; for the gate is wide and the way is broad that leads to destruction, and there are many who enter through it. “For the gate is small and the way is narrow that leads to life, and there are few who find it. Matthew 7:13-14 (NASB)

The world wants a Savior but not a Lord. The New Testament is clear, a Savior who is not Lord is no Savior and no friend. If the Old Testament showed us anything, it is that God's seemingly bizarre laws were written not for his fascination but for his people's preservation. Let's not only call Jesus Lord this week, let's live in a way that shows he controls our lives and his Spirit produces our character.

Prayer:
Most Holy Lord, please take control of my life and my will that I may be wholly yours, not just in word, but in thought and in deed as well. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
So then, [fn]while we have opportunity, let us do good to all people, and especially to those who are of the household of the faith. Galatians 6:10 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 3, 2015

Devotional:*
bearing with one another, and forgiving each other, whoever has a complaint against anyone; just as the Lord forgave you, so also should you. Colossians 3:13 (NASB)

How can I not forgive a brother or sister for whom Christ died, when I know what God paid to forgive me?

Prayer:
Holy Father, I commit today to release any grudge or bitterness that I have against one of your children. I am sorry for not reflecting your grace and mercy which you lavished on me. Abba Father, I need the help of your Holy Spirit to relinquish my claim on the wrongs committed against me and to treat those who have hurt me as full siblings in your family. Please empower me as I commit to follow your example in forgiving, even when it is hard. Through Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Let your speech always be [fn]with grace, as though seasoned with salt, so that you will know how you should respond to each person. Colossians 4:6 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 4, 2015

Devotional:*
“[fn]Cease striving and know that I am God; I will be exalted among the [fn]nations, I will be exalted in the earth.” Psalm 46:10 (NASB)

History tells me it has been true! Faith trusts it will be true eternally! Reverent silences, a pause in the hectic rush of our lives, reminds us that it is true today.

Prayer:
O Father in heaven, may your name be revered and held holy in my life and my world today. Your will be done, your reign on earth come with power and might and finality, just as it has already come in heaven. Through Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
How blessed is the man whose strength is in You, In [fn]whose heart are the highways to Zion!Psalm 84:5 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 5, 2015

Devotional:*
For the choir director. A Psalm of David. The heavens are telling of the glory of God; And their expanse is declaring the work of His hands. Psalm 19:1-2 (NASB)

God's voice is always speaking. His witnesses give testimony to his glory, majesty, and creative grace. The universe shouts with joy that behind its intricate beauty and paralyzing powers is the One who gave it life, purpose, and intention.

Prayer:
O Great God, Creator of the countless heavens and our own small blue planet, thank you for noticing the heart cries of one so small in a universe so large. I love you, admire you, trust you, and worship you with wonder. Be exalted in my life, my words, and my deeds this day. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
This is the message we have heard from Him and announce to you, that God is Light, and in Him there is no darkness at all. If we say that we have fellowship with Him and yet walk in the darkness, we lie and do not practice the truth; 1 John 1:5-6 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 6, 2015

Devotional:*
“If you then, being evil, know how to give good gifts to your children, how much more will your [fn]heavenly Father give the Holy Spirit to those who ask Him?” Luke 11:13 (NASB)

Think of all the great gifts you've been given. Next to Jesus, God's gracious sacrifice for our salvation, the greatest gift we can receive is God's abiding presence in the Holy Spirit! He is ours if we ask. In fact, when we ask God for anything, the Spirit is already in God's presence interceding for us!

Prayer:
Abba Father, through the precious Holy Spirit I come before you asking you to empower me, my loved ones, and our church through the power of your Holy Spirit. I pray for renewal to sweep over our country and our world led by your Spirit of grace, power, and love. In the name of Jesus, the giver of this great gift I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The LORD will [fn]protect you from all evil; He will keep your soul. The LORD will [fn]guard your going out and your coming in From this time forth and forever. Psalm 121:7-8 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 7, 2015

Devotional:*
For our [fn]citizenship is in heaven, from which also we eagerly wait for a Savior, the Lord Jesus Christ; Philippians 3:20 (NASB)

No matter what your passport says, if you are a Christian, there is no earthly country that can hold you, no borders that can claim, you and no flag that flies above you but Jesus and the Kingdom of Heaven. You have more in common with the believing aboriginal tribesman of Indonesia, the Christian refugee in Africa, the Bedouin brother in Egypt, the Spirit-filled Brazilian housewife, the high rise business person in Hong Kong who bows to pray in Jesus name, than you do your next door neighbors if they don't know Christ as Lord and Savior.

Prayer:
Glorious God and Almighty Father, I look forward to the day when people from every language, tribe, nation, and language join the angels and elders around your throne and worship you in joy forever. Make us one, if not here, then soon. We ask you Lord Jesus, please come. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
How lovely on the mountains Are the feet of him who brings good news, Who announces [fn]peace And brings good news of [fn]happiness, Who announces salvation, And says to Zion, “Your God [fn]reigns!” Isaiah 52:7 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 9, 2015

Devotional:*
The father of the righteous will greatly rejoice, And he who sires a wise son will be glad in him. Proverbs 23:24 (NASB)

The greatest gift I can give my father, and my Father, is to be righteous in my heart and life.

Prayer:
Holy and righteous Father, may my life please you and bring honor to my father and his name. I know that if I please you, it will make his heart glad. Help me as I seek to know you and serve you in ways that show your character in my life. Through Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“But from there you will seek the LORD your God, and you will find Him if you search for Him with all your heart and all your soul. Deuteronomy 4:29 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 10, 2015

Devotional:*
Just as a father has compassion on his children, So the LORD has compassion on those who [fn]fear Him. Psalm 103:13 (NASB)

Compassion. Not pity, not anger, not shame, not impatience, not intolerance, not rejection, but compassion is what God, my Father, gives to me. He cares for my pain enough to enter into my world and share it in Jesus.

Prayer:
Father of Mercies and God of all Compassion, thank you for not only knowing and caring about my struggles and problems but sending me help in Jesus and the Holy Spirit. By one I know your love and mercy and by the other I know your might and power. May your Spirit of compassion be found in my relationships. Through the grace of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
And there is no creature hidden from His sight, but all things are open and laid bare to the eyes of Him with whom we have to do. Hebrews 4:13 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 11, 2015

Devotional:*
Sing to God, sing praises to His name;[fn]Lift up a song for Him who rides through the deserts, Whose name is [fn]the LORD, and exult before Him. A father of the fatherless and a judge [fn]or the widows, Is God in His holy habitation. Psalm 68:4-5 (NASB)

I can't help but think of what James, Jesus' brother said: "Pure religion, undefiled before God the Father is this: keep oneself undefiled and care for orphans and widows in their distress." Jesus showed clearly this was the Father's heart in his ministry. Now it is up to us to continue it!

Prayer:
Father, may my life, my compassion and my ministry reflect your heart for those who need care and protection and love. Give me eyes to see this need more clearly and a heart to responded more certainly so that your love may be demonstrated through me. In the precious name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
My son, do not forget my [fn]teaching, But let your heart keep my commandments; For length of days and years of life And peace they will add to you. Proverbs 3:1-2 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 12, 2015

Devotional:*
Fathers, do not provoke your children to anger, but bring them up in the discipline and instruction of the Lord. Ephesians 6:4 (NASB)

Mothers have such an inside road with children that it is interesting that God commands fathers to be about the work of spiritual nurture. I don't believe he means to exclude mothers. No, I think he assumes they'll do their part. But the father's influence and intentional training is so essential.

Prayer:
Abba Father, may my children come to find you in me. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“Honor your father and your mother, that your days may be prolonged in the land which the LORD your God gives you. Exodus 20:12 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 13, 2015

Devotional:*
Husbands, love your wives, just as Christ also loved the church and gave Himself up for her, so that He might sanctify her, having cleansed her by the washing of water with the word, Ephesians 5:25-26 (NASB)

For husbands, there is sacrificial love in our purpose and purpose in our sacrifice. We give up ourselves to love our wives. Jesus is our example here, and he gave up everything. His purpose? To make us holy and beautiful to God. Our motives are to be equally as sacrificial and pure in surrendering our rights to bless and love our wives. As Paul reminds us in Ephesians 5:21, we too are to submit, but this does not mean spinelessness, it means service and sacrifice to bless and bring glory to Christ.

Prayer:
Holy God, help our families to be full of love and may this begin with me, today, in my family. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“Let your light shine before men in such a way that they may see your good works, and glorify your Father who is in heaven. Matthew 5:16 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 14, 2015

Devotional:*
“For what does it profit a man to gain the whole world, and forfeit his soul? Mark 8:36 (NASB)

We chase after so many different things. Only one thing is needful. Having a fist full of dollars, a great estate, and lots of prestige doesn't mean a whole lot if you've gone to your ultimate address without the Lord. Even worse is to find that in the middle of your busy-ness, you awake to find yourself in the barren land where Christ does not dwell and life is not found. Let's not lose our life, our soul, our meaning, chasing after what is not lasting.

Prayer:
Father, help me to keep my priorities right, my life holy, and my heart open to your will rather than being blinded with my own self-seeking. In Jesus' precious name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
How blessed are those who keep [fn]justice, [fn]Who practice righteousness at all times! Psalm 106:3 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 16, 2015

Devotional:*
He who dwells in the shelter of the Most High Will abide in the shadow of the Almighty. Psalm 91:1 (NASB)

How good it is to be as close to God as his shadow and to share in the comfort of his sheltering presence. He is not far if our hearts choose to draw near him. Let's choose to draw near!

Prayer:
O great Almighty God, tender Shepherd and Abba Father, make known to me your nearness. I long to live in your presence as I try to reflect your holiness and grace. By Jesus' blood I draw near to you in full assurance of your love and grace. In the name of Jesus, the name above all names, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
My brethren, if any among you strays from the truth and one turns him back, let him know that [fn]he who turns a sinner from the error of his way will save his soul from death and will cover a multitude of sins. James 5:19-20 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 17, 2015

Devotional:*
The LORD will [fn]protect you from all evil; He will keep your soul. The LORD will [fn]guard your going out and your coming in From this time forth and forever. Psalm 121:7-8 (NASB)

Our lives are not lived out on our own, alone. The Lord is with us personally. He holds our future and our safety in his hands. Our deliverance is assured, either deliverance from death which means service to him, or deliverance to him through death which means freedom from the constraints of mortality and the battle with sin. The Lord will keep us from all harm!

Prayer:
Mighty Protector, Rock of my salvation, thank you that I cannot go where you are not. Thank you that my future is secure with you. Make this assurance the convicting power in my life to turn over my future and my life to you. By the power of Jesus I believe this, and in his name I ask it. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Therefore, [fn]prepare your minds for action, [fn]keep sober in spirit, fix your hope completely on the grace [fn]to be brought to you at the revelation of Jesus Christ. 1 Peter 1:13 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 18, 2015

Devotional:*
Yet those who [fn]wait for the LORD Will gain new strength; They will [fn]mount up with [fn]wings like eagles, They will run and not get tired, They will walk and not become weary. Isaiah 40:31 (NASB)

It is easy for us to live victoriously for the Lord when we soar on the wings of eagles. It can be exciting when we run and don't grow weary in the work of the Lord, buoyed by his power and presence. But it often takes heroes to keep walking and not faint when trying times come. Keep on walking brother and sister. The Lord is there when you most fear he has forgotten you!

Prayer:
Majestic God, whose voice holds together our universe, give those who can barely walk the strength to continue as they face the stress and assault of the evil one. I specifically want to pray for those I know personally who are facing trying times. Please, dear LORD, give them strength and meet their most pressings needs. Through Jesus, who conquered Satan, sin and death, and in the power of his holy name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Let the peace of Christ [fn]rule in your hearts, to which [fn]indeed you were called in one body; and [fn]be thankful. Colossians 3:15 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 19, 2015

Devotional:*
But the Lord is faithful, [fn]and He will strengthen and protect you [fn]from the evil one. 2 Thessalonians 3:3 (NASB)

It's amazing to me how Satan knows our "silver bullet sins" — those sins that can especially wound and disable us from the work of Christ. Commit in your heart to ask God to protect you, your family, and one other person (you'll silently and daily support in prayer) from the attacks of the evil one.

Prayer:
Mighty and Triumphant King, crush your enemies under your feet and liberate me and those I love from the oppressive attacks and the horrible consequences of sin. Not only forgive and cleanse me, but please guard my heart so that I might gain strength to serve you with passion and power. In Jesus' mighty name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
An [fn]excellent wife is the crown of her husband, But she who shames him is like rottenness in his bones. Proverbs 12:4 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 20, 2015

Devotional:*
“Can a man hide himself in hiding places So I do not see him?” declares the LORD, “Do I not fill the heavens and the earth?” declares the LORD. Jeremiah 23:24 (NASB)

There is no hiding from God, but for those who willingly and joyously seek him, there is comfort, power, and hope in knowing his presence is ever with us.

Prayer:
El Shaddai, God of the Mountains, be my source of strength as I seek your presence. I acknowledge your presence in all I do and everywhere I go. Please, don't just keep blessing me, but use me to bless others in your name. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“Whoever then humbles himself as this child, he is the greatest in the kingdom of heaven. Matthew 18:4 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 21, 2015

Devotional:*
‘You shall not take vengeance, nor bear any grudge against the sons of your people, but you shall love your neighbor as yourself; I am the LORD. Leviticus 19:18 (NASB)

Hanging on to bitterness and keeping alive grudges is consuming work. It leaves little energy for blessing others, praising God, or enjoying life. The only way to get over a bitter heart toward others is to actively love and serve them in ways that bless their lives. If we can't do this because it's hard to feel like it is the right thing to do, we do it because we know God and want to please him!

Prayer:
Father of light, love and mercy, please remove from my heart any cynicism or delight in seeing others around me fall. Instead, help me to be a rescuer rather than a neglector. I want your grace to be seen in my friendships. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
In the day of prosperity be happy, But in the day of adversity consider— God has made the one as well as the other So that man will not discover anything that will be after him. Ecclesiastes 7:14 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 23, 2015

Devotional:*
“For whoever wishes to save his [fn]life will lose it; but whoever loses his [fn]life for My sake will find it. Matthew 16:25 (NASB)

The key to life is letting go of ourselves and welcoming Jesus and his will into our lives. Please don't forget to relinquish your life to the one who gave up his own life for you. You see, he took it back up again, just so that when we lose our life to him, we can have it back forever with him.

Prayer:
Holy God, I believe that Jesus is Lord, your Son, my Savior and King. I long for his life to be made visible in mine to your glory. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
do not merely look out for your own personal interests, but also for the interests of others. Philippians 2:4 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 24, 2015

Devotional:*
Yet those who [fn]wait for the LORD Will gain new strength; They will [fn]mount up with [fn]wings like eagles, They will run and not get tired, They will walk and not become weary. Isaiah 40:31 (NASB)

Maranatha — O Lord come! This cry of the early church, especially during times of trial, persecution, and difficulty must be tempered with the reminder that there is a lost world around us — many of whom are dear friends and family. Our passion for the Lord's coming must be equaled by our passion to share his grace with those who have not "come to repentance" and have not changed their lives to serve the Lord who died to bring them life. Until he comes, let's commit to do his work of bringing others to repentance and salvation in him.

Prayer:
O great and patient God, please use all of your power and grace to bring my loved ones and dear friends to repentance so that when Jesus appears they can share in my joy and your salvation. In the name of Jesus the only Savior I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
And this commandment we have from Him, that the one who loves God should love his brother also. 1 John 4:21 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 25, 2015

Devotional:*
The LORD will accomplish what concerns me; Your lovingkindness, O LORD, is everlasting; Do not forsake the works of Your hands. Psalm 138:8 (NASB)

God has a purpose and plan for each of our lives. The greatest thing we can do is to find that purpose and live it out. We can trust his purpose for us because it is based on his wisdom and love. As long as we seek his will, we're not going to do anything that can ultimately mess up his purpose for us. Yes, we may at times stray from the perfect channel he wants us to travel, but we never get totally out of the main channel. As long as we do not abandon him, and remember he will never forsake us, he will use us for his purposes.

Prayer:
O Sovereign God, help me discern today what my life is intended to fulfill in your plan. Thank you for loving me and promising to walk beside me every step of my life. I live trusting that you will never forsake me and committed to never forsaking you. In the name of your faithful Son, Jesus, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The refining pot is for silver and the furnace for gold, But the LORD tests hearts. Proverbs 17:3 (NASB


----------



## baddison

*March 26, 2015

Devotional:*
And the LORD will be king over all the earth; in that day the LORD will be the only one, and His name the only one. Zechariah 14:9 (NASB)

"Your will be done on earth as it is in heaven." Jesus taught us to pray for the day that the LORD would be The recognized King over all the earth. We look forward to that, because our faith will be shown true and the LORD himself will be glorified as he should be. In a world of profanity, a world where God's name is blasphemed, every knee will bow and every tongue confess that he is not only LORD Yahweh, but he is also incomparable without rival, that his name is the only name worthy of reverence, honor, and praise.

Prayer:
Great Almighty LORD, work to bring yourself glory, not only in me, but in your people, and in our time of history. With all my heart I pray for your name to be reverenced in all the earth. Do mighty works that show your control and sovereignty to help your people bring others to call on your name and to praise your grace. In Jesus' holy and precious name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Depart from evil and do good; Seek peace and pursue it. Psalm 34:14 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 27, 2015

Devotional:*
For through the grace given to me I say to everyone among you not to think more highly of himself than he ought to think; but to think so as to have sound judgment, as God has allotted to each a measure of faith. Romans 12:3 (NASB)

Pride does go before a fall! Try balancing these two truths: "I must not be prideful, but I must understand just how much God values me." It's not easy. Satan can use our self denigration, what I call the worthless worm syndrome, to discourage us and keep us from using our gifts and knowing our value to God for Kingdom work. On the other hand, pride takes God out of the picture and attributes any contribution to God's Kingdom to us and not to God. To be both bearer of the image of God and part of fallen humanity is more than a theological issue; it is the daily struggle of being a disciples. But we maintain the proper balance by praising the One who made us his child and adopted us into his family.

Prayer:
Holy Father, as your child, redeemed at the cost of Jesus' life, I know I am loved and valuable to you. I know you have given me abilities and gifts to use for your glory and to bless your church. But Father, I do not want to ever think that my abilities are somehow tied to my superiority or work. I know you have given me the gifts, abilities, and experiences that have shaped me, so please empower me to your glory. But Father, I never want the glory that is achieved from your gifts to puff me up or rob from me the realization that I am what I am, I have what I have, and I do what I do, because of your grace and your generous gifts. May I ever be your humble but valuable child at work in your Kingdom. I pray in the name of Jesus, my older brother and your Son. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For, ALL FLESH IS LIKE GRASS, AND ALL ITS GLORY LIKE THE FLOWER OF GRASS, THE GRASS WHITHERS, AND THE FLOWER FALLS OFF. 1 Peter 1:24 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 28, 2015

Devotional:*
“The heart is more deceitful than all else and is desperately sick; ho can understand it? Jeremiah 17:9-10 (NASB)

Jesus told us that what is in our heart ultimately works its way out into our public life. The great wise man of Proverbs told us to guard our heart because it is the well spring of our life. Jeremiah wants us to know that God knows our heart. I we want to stress the importance of what goes into our hearts because it really makes a difference in what goes on inside our heart. Invite the Lord into what you do and think and read and watch and hear. Ask him to remove deceit and help you see if what you are doing is really worthy of your time and interest.

Prayer:
Righteous Father, please help me guard my heart and be wise enough not to place things into it that would rob it of its devotion to you. I want to be pure through and through. Please search me and help me remove everything that would steal my devotion from you and that would ruin my influence with others for you. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
We urge you, brethren, admonish the [fn]unruly, encourage the fainthearted, help the weak, be patient with everyone. 1 Thessalonians 5:14 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 30, 2015

Devotional:*
Righteousness exalts a nation, But sin is a disgrace to any people. Proverbs 14:34 (NASB)

Wow, what an indictment. When we vote our pocketbook more than character and when we excuse the indiscretions, infidelities, and illegalities in the leaders of both political parties, we have reached a very sad state indeed! But before we rant and rave about the sad state of morality in our public officials, let's make sure we're honest in our own daily lives — that we don't say cruel things about others, that we remain faithful to our marriages and our purity vows, and let's make sure that we expect of ourselves higher standards than we do of others.

Prayer:
God, you are not only the Almighty, you are holy! Holy, Holy, Holy are you, the LORD God Almighty. May the whole earth be filled with your glory and may that glory be shown in what I do and say. Forgive me of my own sin and hypocrisy. Bless me with purity, righteousness, and holiness as I pledge my life to your glory. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
If anyone thinks himself to be religious, and yet does not [fn]ridle his tongue but deceives his own heart, this man’s religion is worthless. James 1:26 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 31, 2015

Devotional:*
Blessed is the nation whose God is the LORD, The people whom He has chosen for His own inheritance. Psalm 33:12 (NASB)

What is the god of our culture and our nation? Certainly our God is the LORD, Yahweh, King of Israel and Redeemer of the lost. He is King of all nations. But he is not necessarily God of our nation. We are far from "one nation under God." But we can pray for revival to sweep our land. We can repent for not placing him first in our own lives. He has promised to respond if we will humble ourselves and seek him. Let's do that beginning today!

Prayer:
LORD, God of the heavens and Father of all nations, I humble myself before you today, acknowledging my own sin and the sin of my people. I pray that you will revive us by the power of your Word and the sanctifying power of your Spirit. Bring renewal and revival to our land. In the name of Jesus and by the power of the Spirit I ask this. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For the LORD gives wisdom; From His mouth come knowledge and understanding. Proverbs 2:6 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 1, 2015

Devotional:*
And in that day you will say, “Give thanks to the LORD, call on His name. Make known His deeds among the peoples; [fn]Make them remember that His name is exalted.” Isaiah 12:4 (NASB)

It is wrong to think God's love for the nations began only with Jesus and the Great Commission. Remember Jonah's preaching to save Israel's great enemy, Nineveh? Remember the precious story of Ruth, a foreigner grafted into the lineage of King David and ultimately Jesus the Messiah? God loves all people and wants them to come to share in his grace. As Christians, we are his salt and light. We are here to touch all the peoples of the world and beckon them to come back to the one Father who truly loves them.

Prayer:
Holy God, stir in my heart a greater passion to share your love with the world. May my life, my money, and my concern be used to do more of your work throughout the world. Please bless the efforts of all those who share the Gospel of Jesus in a culture other than their own. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
But He said, “The things that are impossible with people are possible with God.” Luke 18:27 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 2, 2015

Devotional:*
“Heaven and earth will pass away, but My words will not pass away. Matthew 24:35 (NASB)

What do you have that will last? Not much — the love you have for God and his children, the praise you offer him, and the Word he has spoken to us through his Spirit, the prophets, and his Son Jesus. Invest in these things and you will never be without lasting truth, blessing, and hope!

Prayer:
Eternal God and loving Father, give me wisdom to discern what is truly lasting and invest my life in them. I want my life built on things that will never suffer decay. Thank you for sending Jesus to teach me truth that will last. I want to be obedient to his words and his life. Bless me in ways that help me live a life that is true. In the name of Jesus, my eternal Savior I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
but if we walk in the Light as He Himself is in the Light, we have fellowship with one another, and the blood of Jesus His Son cleanses us from all sin. 1 John 1:7 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 3, 2015

Devotional:*
As for God, His way is [fn]blameless; The word of the LORD is tried; He is a shield to all who take refuge in Him. Psalm 18:30 (NASB)

God is a shield whose Word can be trusted. His way is not only true, but it is also life-giving. But, we must take refuge in him if his flawless word and his perfect way are going to be blessings and his presence is going to bless us as our shield. Our allegiance, reliance, and dependence must be voluntarily placed in him and lives must be committed to living by flawless word.

Prayer:
God of our Fathers, Abraham, Isaac and Jacob, I trust my soul and future to you. You are my strength and shield. Please protect and guard me, my family, and your church from the Evil One. Please keep us physically safe, spiritually vibrant, and morally upright as we serve you this summer and seek to honor your will by obeying your Word. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
How blessed are those whose way is [fn]blameless, Who walk in the law of the LORD. Psalm 119:1 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*April 4, 2015

Devotional:*_
I will bow down toward Your holy temple And give thanks to Your name for Your lovingkindness and Your [fn]truth; For You have magnified Your [fn]word [fn]according to all Your name.Psalm 138:2 (NASB)

For Christians, God's temple is one of two related things: either the Christian's body (1 Cor. 6:19-20) or the group of people who make up his Church (1 Cor. 3:16). Because of the flaws in people who make up our churches, many are hypercritical of their hypocrisy. But God's Church is precious to him, and should be to us. Anyone who destroys his Church through division will be utterly destroyed. God's faithfulness to his people is seen in his preservation of the Church through all the ravages and persecutions of history and his patience with the flawed people who are in his Church. But, God is still the center of the Church and he alone is to be exalted. The Church is still to be governed by his Word and not just their own will.

Prayer:
Holy and incomparable God, I praise you for your steadfast love and faithfulness revealed in your preservation of your Church through all the years of history. I will cherish your Church and do all I can to help it grow and mature to become more like Jesus. I recognize that you and you alone are to be exalted above all other things and that church must never be more important than your will revealed in your word. Give me the courage to be true to you even if the church with whom I'm involved may not completely honor you. Through Jesus I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
“For My thoughts are not your thoughts, Nor are your ways My ways,” declares the LORD, “For asthe heavens are higher than the earth, So are My ways higher than your ways And My thoughts than your thoughts. Isaiah 55:8-9 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*April 6, 2015

Devotional:*_
Now to Him who is able to do far more abundantly beyond all that we ask or think, according to the power that works within us, to Him bethe glory in the church and in Christ Jesus to all generations [fn]forever and ever. Amen.Ephesians 3:20-21 (NASB)

Of all the names for God in the Bible, this is my favorite: "Him who is Able to Do Immeasurably More." Our God is the same God who parted the Red Sea and fed 5,000 on a green hillside with only a couple of sardine sandwiches. He longs to do more than we can ask or imagine! Unfortunately most of us haven't really given him much of a challenge with our wimpy dreams and shallow prayers. Let's dream big dreams for God. Then hang on for the ride that is more than we can even imagine!

Prayer:
Almighty and Awesome God, do in our day what you did in past days. Give us faith to believe and then amaze us at how shortsighted our faith really was. Give us vision to see your plan and believe you long to do greater things. We ask this, not for ourselves or our reputation, but for your glory and the salvation of our world. In Jesus' name. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
“But you, when you pray, go into your inner room, close your door and pray to your Father who is in secret, and your Father who sees what is donein secret will reward you. Matthew 6:6 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*April 7, 2015

Devotional:*_
For I am confident of this very thing, that He who began a good work in you will perfect it until the day of Christ Jesus.Philippians 1:6 (NASB)

God finished his creation work in the world in 6 days. He sustains it with his powerful word. He is still working on us and in us and he will continue to work his will in us to his glory (see Philippians 2:12-13) until Christ comes to take us home!

Prayer:
Thank you Father, for being at work in my life. I confess that at times you seem distant, but looking back over the crucial moments of my life, I can see your fingerprints and your grace leading me to where I am today. Dear Father, please make your presence even more powerfully known in my life as I seek your will and commit to live to your glory. In the name of Jesus my Lord I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
And without faith it is impossible to please Himfor he who comes to God must believe that He is and that He is a rewarder of those who seek Him. Hebrews 11:6 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*April 8, 2015

Devotional:*_
‘Ah Lord [fn] GOD! Behold, You have made the heavens and the earth by Your great power and by Your outstretched arm! Nothing is too difficult for You,Jeremiah 32:17 (NASB)

In the immense expanse of our universe, with its billions upon billions of stars, where our own tiny blue planet is but a small speck of sand on an inestimable seashore, God knows us each personally. Such knowledge it too wonderful to be true, and yet it is! God has shown us his love in Jesus to remind us that he not only knows us, but he cares for us and longs to bring us to himself.

Prayer:
O Great God of the heavens, thank you for caring for me when I am such a small part of your great work in the universe. Your love is beyond my comprehension and yet it thrills me to know that in your grace one day I will see you face to face. In Jesus' name I praise you. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
For the choir director. A Psalm of the sons of Korah, [fn]set to Alamoth. A Song. God is our refuge and strength, [fn]A very present help in [fn]trouble. Psalm 46:1 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*April 9, 2015

Devotional:*_
But He answered and said, “It is written, “MAN SHALL NOT LIVE ON BREAD ALONE, BUT ON EVERY WORD THAT PROCEEDS OUT OF THE MOUTH OF GOD.”Matthew 4:4 (NASB)

Like Esau, we get so diverted by the mundane things of life and the growling of our bellies, we forget the longer range view of things. God's Word, his written Word the Bible, his demonstrated Word in Jesus, and his proclaimed Word in the Gospel are what can sustain us eternally. This is the living bread we seek.

Prayer:
True and Faithful God, through your Holy Spirit create in me a hunger for your Word that is much more necessary for my life than my hunger for food. I confess that at times I have been distracted by the mundane things of life and have not sought your Word and have not nourished my soul as fully as I could. Please forgive me as I re-commit myself to be more attentive to your leading and your truth through your Word and by your Spirit. In the name Jesus Christ I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Honor all people, love the brotherhood, fear God, honor the [fn]king. 1 Peter 2:17 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*April 10, 2015

Devotional:*_
For this reason also, God highly exalted Him, and bestowed on Him the name which is above every name,so that at the name of Jesus EVERY KNEE WILL BOW, of those who are in heaven and on earth and under the earth,and that every tongue will confess that Jesus Christ is Lord, to the glory of God the Father.Philippians 2:9-11(NASB)

When Jesus is exalted, when his name is praised and his glory confessed, God is honored and blessed. Praise be the glorious name of Jesus of Nazareth, our great Messiah the Christ, Savior, Son of God, and conquering King!

Prayer:
Precious Savior, Jesus Christ my Lord, your name is wonderful! Your sacrifice for my sin was so loving and generous. I am so thankful that our Father raised you from the dead and that through you, I will be able to be with God and worship you all of eternity! You are glorious, Jesus my Lord! In your glorious name I bring this praise to God. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Therefore, laying aside falsehood,SPEAK TRUTH EACH ONE of you WITH HIS NEIGHBOR, for we are members of one another. Ephesians 4:25 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 11, 2015

Devotional:*
“If you keep My commandments, you will abide in My love; just as I have kept My Father’s commandments and abide in His love.John 15:10 (NASB)

Love is not just a feeling. Love is action. For believers, the action that most shows our love for Jesus is for us to be obedient to his words, his will, and his example.

Prayer:
Father, thank you for showing your love in Jesus. Thank you Jesus for showing us how to love our Father by obeying his will and honoring his word. Today I will consciously live in obedience to your will. Please receive my actions, my words, and my thoughts as my offering of praise to you. In Jesus' name. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Therefore if you have been raised up with Christ, keep seeking the things above, where Christ is, seated at the right hand of God.[fn]Set your mind on the things above, not on the things that are on earth. Colossians 3:1-2 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*April 13, 2015

Devotion:*_
Therefore, putting aside all filthiness and all [fn]that remains of wickedness, in [fn]humility receive the word implanted, which is able to save your souls.James 1:21 (NASB)

Isn't it true! When we find ourselves caught in the clutches of the moral filth of our culture, we find the Word of God boring and irrelevant. Yet even in those moments when Satan uses sin to harden our hearts, God's Spirit calls us to change at a level deeper than just the mere understanding of the words of Scripture. Thank God for his Spirit which can use his Word like a surgeon's scalpel and do the needed surgery on our hearts.

Prayer:
Holy God, with the help of your Holy Spirit, today I willingly and decisively give up the immoral habits in my life. I recognize that these not only offend your holiness and grace, but also harden me to your will, pull me away from your character, and blunt my witness to others. Please forgive me and sustain me as I seek to live a life wholly pleasing to you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Now faith is the [fn]assurance of things [fn]hoped for, the [fn]conviction of things not seen. Hebrews 11:1 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*April 14, 2015

Devotional:*_
For in Him all the fullness of Deity dwells in bodily form,Colossians 2:9-10 (NASB)

If you had known Jesus' address in Nazareth along about A.D. 20, you could have gone to that house and said, "God lives here!" While the doctrine of Jesus being fully God and fully man — fully God yet having emptied himself of all of his divine privilege ( Philippians 2:5-7) — is nearly impossible to fully understand, it is the awesome reality of grace. God chose to be like us because we could not be like him. God came down to us because we could not ascend to him. In Jesus, God came to us in fullness so we could be full in him.

Prayer:
Almighty God, I acknowledge that you are too great for me to comprehend. Yet as marvelous and mighty and majestic as you are, your grace is greater still. Thank you for sending Jesus so I can know you. Thank you for sending Jesus so I could be forgiven. Thank you for sending Jesus so I can go home to you and live forever. Thank you Jesus, for coming to redeem me and then returning back to the Father so I can speak to him through you. In your name Jesus, and because of your grace, I pray with boldness before our Father. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
How blessed are those who observe His testimonies, Who seek Him with all theirheart. Psalm 119:2 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*April 15, 2015

Devotional:*_
For I am not ashamed of the gospel, for it is the power of God for salvation to everyone who believes, to the Jew first and also to the Greek.Romans 1:16 (NASB)

For the rich and poor, young and old, weak and strong, thin and heavy, there is still just one message and one name and one story that makes the eternal difference. That one message, story, and name are announced in the gospel — God's good news to the world in Jesus Christ. God's good news of life in the story of Jesus Christ is The Story and The Message and The Hope for all.

Prayer:
Great Redeemer, make me more bold to proclaim the Gospel today. Give me eyes to see those who are waiting to be told. Fill me up with your Spirit so that I will not be ashamed but will gladly proclaim the story of Jesus. Fill my life with the optimistic hope of Jesus' glorious and victorious return so that I might share it with passion and others will know of your grace. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
For this is the message which you have heard from the beginning, that we should love one another; 1 John 3:11 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*April 16, 2015

Devotional:*_
I shall give thanks to You with uprightness of heart, When I learn Your righteous judgements.Psalm 119:7 (NASB)

Praise is integrally connected with our character. So for us to worship God, the intent of our hearts and the effort of our lives must show the determined desire to know and live his will. While we will never do this perfectly, grace covers us as we seek to live for his glory. But that grace must never be used as a pretense to excuse spiritual laziness or intentional weakness.

Prayer:
Holy God, I want to be more like you in character even though I will never be like you in might or majesty. Open my eyes and through the Spirit enlighten me as I seek your will in your Scriptures and as I seek to be obedient in my daily life. Forgive me of my sin and create a clean and holy heart, wholly determined to do your will. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Do not turn to the right nor to the left; Turn your foot from evil. Proverbs 4:27 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*April 17, 2015

Devotional:*_
‘Do not fear, for I am with you; Do not anxiously look about you, for I am your God. I will strengthen you, surely I will help you, Surely I will uphold you with My righteous right hand.’Isaiah 41:10 (NASB)

Fear saps our will power and leaves us feeling depleted and hopeless. Yet very few of us have ever experienced a defeat so complete and bitter as the one God's people faced when Isaiah shared this message of hope. The preservation of Israel through their horrors to the time of Jesus, the resurrection of Jesus from the dead when all appeared lost, the triumph of the Church through centuries of persecution and opposition are all powerful reminders that underneath us are the everlasting arms of a mighty and loving God who will ultimately bring us to share in his eternal victory.

Prayer:
Almighty and Eternal Father, it is such sweet comfort to know that you are always there. Thank you for always being there and guaranteeing my victory! In Jesus' name. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
and the prayer [fn]offered in faith will [fn]restore the one who is sick, and the Lord will raise him up, and if he has committed sins, [fn]they will be forgiven him. James 5:15 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*April 18, 2015

Devotional:*_
but if we walk in the Light as He Himself is in the Light, we have fellowship with one another, and the blood of Jesus His Son cleanses us from all sin.1 John 1:7 (NASB)

As we seek to please God and trust in his grace, more grace is supplied — we are given relationship with each other. And while Jesus' death was "once for all," its cleansing power goes on and on as long as our hearts are tuned to his grace and our hearts seek to walk his path.

Prayer:
Loving Father, thank you for the gift of Jesus and the cleansing his death brings me. Help me today to live a more dedicated life. Thank you for the assurance that as I seek your will and live your life you are also forgiving me of my sins and cleansing me and making me new. Through the intercession of Jesus, and in his mighty name, I offer these words of thanks. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
“For the LORD your God is a compassionate God; He will not fail you nor destroy you nor forget the covenant with your fathers which He swore to them. Deuteronomy 4:31 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*April 20, 2015

Devotional:*_
I have chosen the faithful way; I have [fn]placed Your ordinances before me. Psalm 119:30 (NASB)

Jesus reminded us to "pick up your cross daily and follow" him. The way of truth is a daily choice. To not seek to intentionally put him at the center of our life, the top priority in all of our decisions, is to slip a little bit further away from the life he calls us to lead. Any decision made without consciously seeking to please him is a decision to place him at the periphery of our lives. So let's set our heart on him. Let's choose his way, the way of truth, the way of life, and set our hearts on doing his will.

Prayer:
Heavenly Father, I choose to follow you and your truth today. Open my eyes that I may see your truth and open my heart that I may live it with consistency and passion. I decide today, again, to follow you with all my heart, soul, mind, and strength. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Seek the LORD and His strength; Seek His face continually. 1 Chronicles 16:11 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*April 21, 2015

Devotional:*_
He said to them, “But who do you say that I am?”Simon Peter answered, “You are [fn]the Christ, the Son of the living God.”Matthew 16:15-16 (NASB)

There is no other name under heaven that can save us (Acts 4:12). We are to confess Jesus before men, knowing that when we do, we can be sure he will confess us before the Father in heaven. Jesus Christ is the Son of God, our Saviour and Lord. We may not know all the theological gravity behind those words — after all, Peter didn't when he confessed Jesus as Christ — but we can make a commitment to know him and follow him until we do know more. Jesus asks us to open our hearts to his Lordship and begin the journey toward fuller knowledge and experience of him.

Prayer:
Living God and Holy Father, I believe you sent Jesus as your Son to save me. I confess to you that I want Jesus to be Lord of my life because I believe him to be your Son and my Saviour. It is through your Son, the Christ promised in Scripture, and in Jesus' name that I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
so that we confidently say, “THE LORD IS MY HELPER, I WILL NOT BE AFRAID. WHAT WILL MAN DO TO ME?” Hebrews 13:6 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*April 22, 2015

Devotional:*_
But Jesus said, “[fn]Let the children alone, and do not hinder them from coming to Me; for the kingdom of heaven belongs to such as these.”Matthew 19:14 (NASB)

Jesus' love for children in an age when they weren't highly regarded is a powerful reminder. It is a reminder of God's love for what the world often abuses or abandons. We are called to love the unloved, the forgotten, the abused and neglected. Why? Because that is what Israel was in Egypt and that is what Jesus was at Calvary and that is what we were without grace (Romans 5:6-11). How can we claim to know salvation and not share it with others who need that grace!? How can we claim to be Jesus' disciples and not show love for those the world forgets?

Prayer:
Father, I want to be more of a parent like you — a holy and loving parent to my own children and a tender parent to the forgotten children of today. Help me not only to be aroused by the neglect and abuse children suffer in my world, but to be moved to act in ways that bless them. In the name of Jesus, the great lover of all children I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Humble yourselves in the presence of the Lord, and He will exalt you.James 4:10 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*April 23, 2015

Devotional:*_
It is well with the man who is gracious and lends; He will [fn]maintain his cause in judgement.Psalm 112:5 (NASB)

Generosity is love expressed in practical ways with joy. Generosity and justice are two character traits more needed in our selfish world. They come from a heart touched by grace and from a Father who is gracious. 

Prayer:
Loving Father, I know I will meet people today who need me to be generous with my love, my time, my forgiveness and my money. Please help me to treat them fairly and with love, just as you have treated me. May my life reflect your grace to others who need your love. In Jesus name I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
BE ANGRY AND yet DO NOT SIN; do not let the sun go down on your anger,and do not give the devil [fn]an opportunity.Ephesians 4:26-27 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*April 24, 2015

Devotional:*_
I hastened and did not delay To keep Your commandments.Psalm 119:60 (NASB)

Obedience is faith put into practice. Without action, James 2 reminds us that our faith is not real. So without arguing, let's quickly obey, even when we don't fully understand why because we've seen God's love demonstrated to us in Jesus, and we've seen the protection that his will has for us when we obey him.

Prayer:
O God, give me a heart that is quick to obey and a faith that is quick to express itself in action. I want to please you with my words and thoughts, but even more Father, I want to live a life full of your character, wisdom, and grace. Help me to quickly obey your voice. In the name of Christ Jesus I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
A Song of Ascents. How blessed is everyone who fears the LORD, Who walks in His ways.Psalm 128:1 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*April 25, 2015

Devotional:*_
Now faith is the [fn]assurance of things [fn]hoped for, the [fn]conviction of things not seen.Hebrews 11:1 (NASB)

While the road ahead of us may be clouded with questions and concerns, we can look back and see the many ways God has acted in our behalf to get us to the places we need to be. But more than just us, we see his work through history and we can take assurance that his promises are true and his victory in us is assured.

Prayer:
Almighty God, I believe that before there was a world, you existed. I trust that even now you sustain our world with your word of grace. I am confident that before the future arrives you are already there preparing it for us. Help me in those moments when I am not so confident to remember my faith today and to press on trusting that you are there waiting with your grace. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Whoever loves [fn]discipline loves knowledge, But he who hates reproof is stupid.Proverbs 12:1 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*April 27, 2015

Devotional:*_
Therefore, since we have so great a cloud of witnesses surrounding us, let us also lay aside every encumbrance and the sin which so easily entangles us, and let us run with endurance the race that is set before us,Hebrews 12:1 (NASB)

With all the great heroes of the Bible, both big and small, we can do God's work with confidence. But to boldly go where he wants us to go, we must first be willing to let go of the sin that entangles our lives, distorts our vision, enlarges our doubts, and robs us of our spiritual vitality and stamina.

Prayer:
Holy Father, forgive me for my sin. Not just my blatant sins, but my willingness to dabble in things that are not holy, to flirt with things that are spiritually dangerous, and to expose myself to things that leave a residue of Satan's world. Give me strength to say no to the things that distract me from you and to embrace with passion those things that make me more like you. In the name of Jesus my Lord I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Be of sober spiritbe on the alert. Your adversary, the devil, prowls around like a roaring lion, seeking someone to devour.1 Peter 5:8 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*April 28, 2015

Devotional:*_
I press on toward the goal for the prize of the upward call of God in Christ Jesus.Philippians 3:14 (NASB)

The way to walk a tightrope is to keep ones sight on the goal, never looking down to the ground nor over our shoulder at what is behind. The way to walk with Jesus is to keep our eye on the goal, his victory waiting for us when he returns, not on the ground (our failures) and not what is behind (our accomplishments). The goal of the Christian walk is to keep walking toward Jesus until we walk with him in heaven.

Prayer:
Lord, I look forward to the day when you call me by name and walk hand in hand with me. Until that day, help me fix my eyes on what you want me to be and not what I've done. By your grace and in the holy name of Jesus I ask it. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
For to me, to live is Christ and to die is gain.Philippians 1:21 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*April 29, 2015

Devotional:*_
I will never forget Your precepts, For by them You have [fn]revived me.Psalm 119:93 (NASB)

Much like the rules parents have for young children — don't drink what's under the cabinet, don't play in the street, don't walk out from behind parked cars... — God's guidance is not to restrict us, but to protect us. His commands, both positive and prohibitive, are for our protection and perfection. By them we find life and have it preserved. (The Old Testament Law had all sorts of cleanliness laws that did not make any sense at all until thousands of years after they were written when we began to understand bacteria and viruses. All through these years, the Israelites were preserved by God's command when they had no real understanding why God had given the laws in the first place.)

Prayer:
Holy Lord, help me see your words as life. I know you have given your commands, your will for holiness, to bless me and protect me. Use your Spirit to make my heart less stubborn and my life more nearly conformed to your will. In Jesus' name and by his power I ask it. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Therefore if anyone is in Christ, [fn]he is a new creature; the old things passed away; behold, new things have come.2 Corinthians 5:17 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*April 30, 2015

Devotional:*_
“You are the light of the world. A city set on a [fn]hill cannot be hidden;nor does anyonelight a lamp and put it under a [fn]basket, but on the lampstand, and it gives light to all who are in the house.“Let your light shine before men in such a way that they may see your good works, and glorify your Father who is in heaven.Matthew 5:14-16 (NASB)

Our life will not be neutral. We will either point others away from God or show them that allegiance to God is important. Let's make an intentional effort today to shine the light of God's holiness and grace in all we do and say.

Prayer:
O God, may the words of my mouth, the actions of my life, and the influence of my deeds show others your holiness and grace and lead them to acknowledge your majesty and might. In Jesus name I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
He who tills his land will have plenty of bread, But he who pursues worthless things lacks [fn]sense.Proverbs 12:11 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*May 1, 2015

Devotional:*_
But as many as received Him, to them He gave the right to become children of God,_even_to those who believe in His name,who were [fn]born, not of [fn]blood nor of the will of the flesh nor of the will of man, but of God.John 1:12-13 (NASB)

We live in a time and culture of rights. "It's my right to ___." Just fill in the blank. But we don't have a right to be God's child. We are given that right by God's grace. This right came to us at great cost to God. Jesus came to earth, lived, died and was raised from the dead. We receive this grace through faith: God gives us new birth as we trust in Jesus as Lord and we are baptized and reborn through the power of the Holy Spirit (John 3:3-7; Titus 3:3-7). To be born of God, to be born from above, to be born "again" is the gift of adoption into God's family and brings us all the rights of heirs in God's house (Galatians 3:26-4:7). So let's not take this grace, this blessing, this adoption, this right for granted! We are God's children right now (1 John 3:1-3). Let's give thanks for this grace and live like we belong.

Prayer:
Abba Father, thank you for including me in your family. May my life reflect your influence, character, mercy, holiness, compassion, righteousness, and love. I want to be like you, my Father. So just as I was born into your family by the power of the Holy Spirit, please fill me with your Spirit so that I will more closely reflect you in all I do and say this day. In the name of my older brother Jesus I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Therefore the LORD [fn]longs to be gracious to you, And therefore He [fn]waits on high to have compassion on you. For the LORD is a God of justice; How blessed are all those who [fn]long for Him.Isaiah 30:18 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*May 2, 2015

Devotional:*_
You are my hiding place and my shield; I [fn]wait for Your word.Psalm 119:114 (NASB)

Where can we go to remain secure from the onslaught of bad ideas, evil influences, and false hopes? We can go to God and his Word. While people can be disloyal and misguided, God's love is proven through history and through Jesus and his truth stands forever.

Prayer:
Almighty God, you alone are trustworthy. You keep your word and fulfill your promises. Forgive me when I trust my own insight and the wisdom of others rather than seeking your will in your Word. Please give me your wisdom as I seek your will in your Word. In the name of Jesus, your ultimate Word, I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
“Lift up your eyes to the sky, Then look to the earth beneath; For the sky will vanish like smoke, And the earth will wear out like a garment And its inhabitants will die [fn]in like manner; But My salvation will be forever, And My righteousness will not [fn]wane.Isaiah 51:6 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*May 4, 2015

Devotional:*_
But prove yourselves doers of the word, and not merely hearers who delude themselves.James 1:22 (NASB)

What we know and what we believe are not all that significant if they do not show up in the way we live our daily lives. Pure and simple, faith not lived out in everyday life is not faith; it is facade. Just as Jesus had told us to put into practice what we have learned from him, his brother James reminds us the same thing: when we learn the truth of God's word, there is only one thing left for us to do: put it into practice!

Prayer:
Holy God, help me put into practice what I know is your will and your truth today. In the name of the Lord Jesus I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
“A little sleep, a little slumber, A little folding of the hands to [fn]rest”—Your poverty will come in like a [fn]vagabond And your need like [fn]an armed man.Proverbs 6:10-11 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*May 5, 2015

Devotional:*_
But the LORD said to Samuel, “Do not look at his appearance or at the height of his stature, because I have rejected him; for [fn]God seesnot as man sees, for man looks at the outward appearance, but the LORD looks at the heart.”1 Samuel 16:7 (NASB)

Have you ever wondered how many potentially good friends you may have lost simply by judging them on your first impression of them? I'm amazed at how the first impression very seldom tells us much of substance about another person. We're not really going to be able to evaluate people properly until the Lord reveals at judgment what is really in their hearts. Don't you think that we should give them time to reveal what is in their hearts before we make a decision about them?! Let's don't just look on the outward appearance!

Prayer:
Father, you alone know each heart. Please help me be more patient with others before forming an opinion about them. Please give me eyes to see them as Jesus does. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
If anyone thinks himself to be religious, and yet does not [fn]ridle his tongue but deceives his [fn]own heart, this man’s religion is worthless.James 1:26 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*May 6, 2015

Devotional:*_
Then the word of the LORD came to Jeremiah the second time, while he was still [fn]confined in the court of the guard, saying,“Thus says the LORD who made [fn]the earth, the LORD who formed it to establish it, the LORD is His name,Jeremiah 33:1-2 (NASB)

In a universe of billions of stars, think of the power of God who made them and knows each of their names. Think of all he knows that we don't. Think of all he has seen that is not in our history books. Think of all he has done and can do. Add to this that he invites us to speak to him about the things of our heart and you understand the great expanse of his grace and the very limited knowledge of our minds.

Prayer:
Almighty God, there are so many things about which I am grossly ignorant. There are so many things in my world that I can't keep up. There are so many things about you that I long to know but I can't begin to comprehend. Please, dear Father, give me more of you: Help me know more about you so that I may personally know you more completely. You are beyond me, so please deal gently with me as you reveal yourself. I look forward with anticipation to knowing you face to face in heaven, the Unsearchable and the Almighty God, my Abba Father. In Jesus' name. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
But I say, walk by the Spirit, and you will not carry out the desire of the flesh.Galatians 5:16 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*May 7, 2015

Devotional:*_
The unfolding of Your words gives light; It gives understanding to the simple.Psalm 119:130 (NASB)

Sometimes the right path is not so difficult to find; we just need to know where to begin our search — the reading of God's words. The right way is very seldom just the property of the bright, wise, and scholarly; it is very clear if we will but look for it!

Prayer:
Holy Father, thank you for making your will known through your words in Scripture. Bless me as I open your Word. May I find not only the answer to my questions, but may I find you and your precious will. In Jesus' precious name I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Let your fountain be blessed, And rejoice in the wife of your youth. Asa loving hind and a graceful doe, 
Let her breasts satisfy you at all times; Be [fn]exhilarated always with her love.Proverbs 5:18-19 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*May 8, 2015

Devotional:*_
The sum of Your word is truth, And every one of Your righteous ordinances is everlasting.Psalm 119:160 (NASB)

The requirements of morality and holiness are not temporary or fleeting because they reflect the nature of our Holy God who is eternal. They don't shift with the wishes of culture, but are true across cultures and times and wishes. We do not adapt God's will to our times, but we redeem our times by adapting our wills to his truth.

Prayer:
Righteous God Almighty, may my life reflect your character and nature in compassion, holiness, and justice. I know you are forever and I want to invest my life in what lasts. Give me wisdom to see through the fleeting temptations of today and to do what honors you beyond my lifetime. In Jesus' name. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Then he *said to me, “Write, ‘Blessed are those who are invited to the marriage supper of the Lamb.’” And he *said to me, “These are true words of God.”Revelation 19:9 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*May 9, 2015

Devotional:*_
For the LORD is our judge, The LORD is our lawgiver, The LORD is our king; He will save us—Isaiah 33:22 (NASB)

When we think about God's being our judge, we normally think of falling into judgment. Isaiah reminds us that God's being our judge means that he will be there to judge us based on his will, his rule, and his grace. He is on our side and is looking to save, not condemn. Using the New Testament idiom, when we stand before our Judge we see instead our Father.

Prayer:
Holy and Righteous Judge, I am glad that my fate, my future, and my life is in your hands. I know about your love for me because of the gift of Jesus. I know about your desire to save me because of your loving grace. I know your demand for holiness is met by the sacrifice of your Son. So God, I gladly and willingly trust my life, my soul, and my eternal future to you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Pursue peace with all men, and the sanctification without which no one will see the Lord.Hebrews 12:14 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*May 11, 2015

Devotional:*_
For the LORD takes pleasure in His people; He will beautify the afflicted ones with salvation.Psalm 149:4 (NASB)

Jesus, who left heaven and made himself a servant, did so to enable the last to be first, the servant to be greatest, and the least to be best. For ages, the arrogant, the abusive and the powerful have found it easy to reject the call of Christ — after all he died and they're "important" and have no need for a Savior. But those who are humble find him to not only be Savior, but also Conqueror, King, and Friend.

Prayer:
Precious Servant, Almighty King, thank you for coming to our world and serving us at great cost and showing us that we can reign with you. I look forward to the day every other knee will join mine as I bow before you as my Lord. Until that day, I pray that you will use me to bless those so often forgotten by our busy and glamour-intoxicated world. To our God be glory and praise for sending you, Jesus my Lord. In the holy name of Jesus I offer my praise. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Keep your behavior excellent among the Gentiles, so that in the thing in which they slander you as evildoers, they may [fn]because of your good deeds, as they observethemglorify God in the day of [fn]visitation.1 Peter 2:12 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*May 12, 2015

Devotional:*_
“Are not five sparrows sold for two [fn]cents? Yetnot one of them is forgotten before God.“Indeed, the very hairs of your head are all numbered. Do not fear; you are more valuable than many sparrows.Luke 12:6-7 (NASB)

In a universe so vast, what is our little planet? In a planet so diverse and so full of life, what are simple everyday people? Among all the billions of people alive and who have lived before us, what significance do I have? Jesus reminds us that our significance is great — not because we are so important, but because we are known personally by God. We don't have to be afraid; we are known and loved by the One who is and was and is to come!

Prayer:
Eternal God, Almighty Father, Tender Shepherd, you already know my heart. You know where I struggle with sin; please empower and forgive me. You know my fears; please encourage and strengthen me. You know my immaturity; please nurture and mature me. You know my weakness and disease, please comfort and heal me. Holy God, I am both awed and comforted that you know me and love me. Thank you! In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
“Do not store up for yourselves treasures on earth, where moth and rust destroy, and where thieves break in and steal.“But store up for yourselves treasures in heaven, where neither moth nor rust destroys, and where thieves do not break in or steal;for where your treasure is, there your heart will be also.Matthew 6:19-21 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*May 13, 2015

Devotional:*_
For the choir director. A Psalmof the sons of Korah, [fn]set to Alamoth. A Song. God is our refuge and strength, [fn]a very present help in [fn]trouble.Psalm 46:1 (NASB)

Where can we go when all the walls fall and all the armies crumble and all hope is lost? To the eternal God, who is our Father. He preserved Israel through the most difficult of times, protected the Bible from those who would eradicate it, and has led his Church through troubles and triumphs through the centuries. He will do the same with us until he brings us home to himself.

Prayer:
My Rock, My Hope and My Protector, I thank you for preserving my life. I thank you for hearing my cries for help and healing. I thank you for guiding my feet into ways that have been a blessing. Please, O God, stay close by as I face the stresses and challenges in my life. Through your Spirit, enable me to grow and be an example to others as I pass through life's storm. In the name of Jesus, my Savior and Lord, I ask it. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
[fn]Conduct yourselves with wisdom toward outsiders, [fn]making the most of the opportunity.Colossians 4:5 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*May 14, 2015

Devotional:*_
I have rejoiced in the way of Your testimonies, [fn]As much as in all riches.Psalm 119:14 (NASB)

Our treasure and our truth come from Scripture. Scripture is God's guidance for us on how to avoid Satan's harmful traps and to live God's blessed life. Rather than seeing God's Word as limiting, we need to see it as a gift of love and to value it more highly than riches.

Prayer:
Holy God, thank you for your written Word, your people's Scripture. May your truth come alive in my life just as it does in my heart and mind. In the name of your Son Jesus I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
but [fn]sanctify Christ as Lord in your hearts, always beingready to make a [fn]defense to everyone who asks you to give an account for the hope that is in you, yet with gentleness and [fn]reverence;1 Peter 3:15 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*May 15, 2015

Devotional:*_
Or do you not know that your body is a [fn]temple of the Holy Spirit who is in you, whom you have from [fn]God, and that you are not your own? For you have been bought with a price: therefore glorify God in your body.1 Corinthians 6:19-20 (NASB)

We are God's temple! God lives in us. What we do in our bodies is part of our worship to him. We are called to not only abstain from impurity, but we are called to glorify God in our bodies and honor the sacrifice by which our holiness was bought.

Prayer:
Father, I confess to you that I sometimes lose sight of how precious my body is to you. With aging and the other challenges that daily remind me that my body is a vessel of decay, I find it hard to believe that I can glorify you with it. Please, through your indwelling Spirit, quicken in me a deeper reverence and appreciation of your presence in me. In the name of Jesus, my atoning sacrifice, I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
The righteous will never be shaken, But the wicked will not dwell in the land.Proverbs 10:30 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*May 16, 2015

Devotional:*_
For we are His workmanship, created in Christ Jesus for good works, which God prepared beforehand so that we would walk in them.Ephesians 2:10 (NASB)

The Psalmist reminded us that we are fearfully and wonderfully made and God has something definite planned for us to do while we are here. We display his craftsmanship and skill when we intentionally live for him and not like the rest of the world.

Prayer:
Master, teach me to recognize your opportunities and your will when they come into my life. I want to live for you without reservation. I pray for boldness to not be shy in sharing my faith. I pray for patience as I wait for folks to respond. I pray for protection on those close to coming to Christ. I pray not for me but for your Kingdom to be displayed in my life. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
from the same mouth come bothblessing and cursing. My brethren, these things ought not to be this way.Does a fountain send out from the same opening both [fn]fresh and bitter water?James 3:10-11 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*May 18, 2015

Devotional:*_
for if we live, we live for the Lord, or if we die, we die for the Lord; therefore whether we live or die, we are the Lord’s.Romans 14:8 (NASB)

One of the incredible realizations we have as Christians is that our relationship with the Lord is eternal. As we seek after him, he is always there and no one can separate us from his love. Even when we die, we go to "be with the Lord." When we sleep in death, we are still "in the Lord." When he returns in glory we will go to "be with the Lord forever." Everything we have on earth is temporary except our love for the Lord Jesus, our praise of God through him, and our friends with whom we share that love and praise!

Prayer:
Almighty God, thank you so much for binding yourself to our world in Jesus and binding me close to you through his lordship in my life. I look forward to the day when the Lord I kneel to worship today will be recognized by all the living and the dead as the One True Lord. I commit to live this day to honor him, and I know dear Father, that by honoring him I honor you. I praise and thank you for the gift of Jesus' eternal and abiding lordship in the name of the Christ my Lord. Amen.

_*Wisdom:*_
Seek the LORD and His strength; Seek His face continually.Psalm 105:4 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*May 19, 2015

Devotional:*_
Therefore, having these promises, beloved, let us cleanse ourselves from all defilement of flesh and spirit, perfecting holiness in the fear of God.2 Corinthians 7:1 (NASB)

In a world so full of distractions and temptations, purity is difficult. Even more than difficult, the call to purity often goes forgotten and ignored. "Cheap grace" (Jude 4) is substituted for a call to passionate living. While we never want to give in to a works righteousness, we also must remember that impurity through laziness or lack of commitment or simple rebellion are contaminating to those claiming to be Christians and ruin our influence before the watching world.

Prayer:
Purify my heart, my life, my body, my influence, O God. May my words and my thoughts be blameless in your sight. I want to be holy as you are holy and honor you as only you are worthy of honor. You alone are God! Through Jesus I ask it. Amen.

_*Wisdom:*_
“So you shall keep His statutes and His commandments which I am [fn]giving you today, that it may go well with you and with your children after you, and that you may [fn]live long on the land which the LORD your God is giving you for all time.”Deuteronomy 4:40 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*May 20, 2015

Devotional:*_
But HE WHO BOAST IS TO BOAST IN THE LORD For it is not he who commends himself that is approved, but he whom the Lord commends.2 Corinthians 10:17-18 (NASB)

We live in a world with skewed values, false promises and fleeting fame. What can we boast in other than the steadfastness of the Lord's love, the incredible riches of the Lord's grace, the incomparable supply of the Lord's blessings, the sweetness of the Lord's people, the mercy of the Lord's plan for our salvation, the promise of the Lord's tomorrow, the.....? What other meaningful boast is there than the Lord and his eternal grace?

Prayer:
Lord of majesty and mercy, every good and enduring thing in my life I have because of you. While these words are simple, they are heartfelt. In Jesus' name, thank you!


_*Wisdom:*_
But do not let this one factescape your notice, beloved, that with the Lord one day is like a thousand years, and a thousand years like one day.2 Peter 3:8 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*May 21, 2015

Devotional:*_
For to me, to live is Christ and to die is gain.Philipians 1:21 (NASB)

The truth is often as simple as it is sweet — if Jesus is our life, then our lives have no end. Death does not strip life from us, but ushers us into life in Jesus' very presence!

Prayer:
Eternal God, thank you for sending Jesus to show me your love and thank you for sending him again soon to take me home. He is my anchor in the storms of life and my light in the darkest nights reminding me that you love me with an undying love. In the name of Jesus, the Resurrection and the Life, I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
For the word of the cross is foolishness to those who [fn]are perishing, but to us who [fn]are being saved it is the power of God.1 Corinthians 1:18 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*May 22, 2015

Devotional:*_
He who has the Son has the life; he who does not have the Son of God does not have the life.1 John 5:12 (NASB)

This statement is both a reminder of God's glorious grace and also of our need to share that grace with others. Life is such a precious gift, it would be a shame for anyone we know and love to miss out. God gave up the life of his Son so that in finding him, we too could share in his life.

Prayer:
Father of all nations, resurrect in your people a desire to spread your grace to every language, tribe, nation, and people. Empower us with your Spirit so that we will speak the Gospel of Jesus with boldness and respect to a world who does not know him. Use us to help others come to life in the Son! Through the name of Jesus your Son, we pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
For it is written, “AS I LIVE, SAYS THE LORD, EVERY KNEE SHALL BOW TO ME, AND EVERY TONGUE SHALL [FN]GIVE PRAISE TO GOD,”Romans 14:11 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*May 23, 2015

Devotional:*_
I have set the LORD continually before me; Because He is at my right hand, I will not be shaken.Psalm 16:8 (NASB)

There are many things that can trouble our lives, but none that can shake us loose from the grip of God's grace if our hearts remain pointed at Jesus as our Lord and our hope remains focused on the Lord's return. If Jesus is our Lord, then all of life's greatest blessings lie ahead of us and he will let nothing rob us of this coming glory!

Prayer:
Holy Lord, you are worthy of majesty, honor, and praise. I lift up your name, O God, and place it above every name. As I look to the future, I want to honor you and I want to journey with you there. Since I believe you will never leave or forsake me, I will always look ahead to find you leading the way. Through Jesus I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
For the whole Law is fulfilled in one word, in the statement, YOU SHALL LOVE YOUR NEIGHBOR AS YOURSELF,” Galatians 5:14 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*May 25, 2015

Devotional:*_
The LORD will command His lovingkindness in the daytime; And His song will be with me in the night, A prayer to the God of my life.Psalm 42:8 (NASB)

I have always loved music. To this day, songs help unlock the part of me that is most yielded to God. It helps me declare my love for him and my praise to him. But as the psalmist says, at night, especially on those nights when sleep is hard to come by, his song is with me.

Prayer:
O God of my life, thank you for music and song. Thank you for giving me so many good things to sing joyfully about. Thank you for hearing my heart when I sing and not just my words and the song's melody. I long, dear Father, for the day I get to hear you sing and I join the heavenly chorus around your throne. Until then, fill my life with your song. Through Jesus' name I ask it. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Finally, brethren, whatever is true, whatever is honorable, whatever is right, whatever is pure, whatever is [fn]lovely, whatever is of good repute, if there is any excellence and if anything worthy of praise, [fn]dwell on these things.Philippians 4:8 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*May 26, 2015

Devotional:*_
He who did not spare His own Son, but delivered Him over for us all, how will He not also with Him freely give us all things?Romans 8:32 (NASB)

If God gave up his Son to save us, what would he not give up to bless us and keep us! That's Paul's point. In 1 Corinthians 6:19-20, he tells us we are bought with a price to encourage us toward holiness. Here, he makes the same point, but to give us assurance. Isn't it amazing how the truth of God's grace contains such a multifaceted blessing.

Prayer:
Almighty God, I am overwhelmed at your sacrificial love offered to me in Jesus. Father, please use your Spirit to stir me to service in response to your grace and have this Comforter build my assurance in your salvation and in your longing to give me your rich blessings. In Jesus' glorious name I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
[fn]An evil man is ensnared by the transgression of his lips, But the righteous will escape from trouble.Proverbs 12:13 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*May 27, 2015

Devotional:*
If I should say, “My foot has slipped,” Your lovingkindness, O LORD, will hold me up. When my anxious thoughts [fn]multiply within me, Your consolations delight my soul. Psalm 94:18-19 (NASB)

We are amazed at the vastness of God's reach, the awesome breadth of his power, and the glorious sweep of his majesty. An additional truth, incredible as it may seem, is God's personal nearness to us. He chooses to know us and be actively involved in the trials and triumphs we face each day. How will today, or tomorrow, be different because you are aware of his presence and companionship? What difference does it make to know he supports you when your foot slips or that his consolation is nearby when anxiety rises?

Prayer:
Loving God, who is everywhere yet always near, please hear my heart. I am overwhelmed at your presence near me and within me. The comfort you bring when I am under siege, the strength you offer when I am weak, the courage you give when I am under attack, and the hope you instill when all seems hopeless — these gifts of your presence are precious to me. Without your presence I would not know where to go or why I am here. Thank you for knowing me. I look forward to knowing you one day as you know me today. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
The one who says he is in the Light and you hates his brother is in the darkness until now.1 John 2:9 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*May 28, 2015

Devotional:*_
I love the LORD, because He hears My voice andmy supplications.Because He has inclined His ear to me, Therefore I shall call upon Himas long as I live.Psalm 116:1-2 (NASB)

Understanding the Lord's love, presence, and nearness should lead us to serve him and to deepen our relationship with him. While we love God for many reasons, we want to express our love to him today especially for his personal concern for us. In a world where important people refuse to spend time with those "beneath" them, we are truly blessed with an incomparable God who listens to our every cry, recognizes our very own distinct voice, and tunes his ear to hear every one of our whispers. Yes! I will call on him, praise him, thank him, confess to him, and speak with him as long as I live!

Prayer:
Father, you know each hair on my head and every thought on my heart. Thank you for hearing my prayers. Thank you for answering so many of them with the answer I sought from you. Give me patience when I cannot see your hand in the other answers that do not come as soon or do not bear the result that I request. I believe and trust that you are there and working for my good even when I can't see it. I believe you always answer to your glory and my best interest. But please, dear Father, strengthen my faith so that I will never outlive my trust and faith in you. In the name of Jesus I ask it. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Jesus *said to him, “Because you have seen Me, have you believed? Blessed are they who did not see, and yetbelieved.”John 20:29 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*May 29, 2015

Devotional:*_
Those who love Your law have great peace, And [fn]nothing causes them to stumble.Psalm 119:165 (NASB)

As someone who had a very clumsy stage of life, this promise is almost beyond believing — nothing can make me stumble! But when it comes to living life, if I know God's will, love it, and do it, then nothing can make me stumble. There is great peace knowing that the Father loves me and doesn't want me to fall.

Prayer:
Thank you God for this day. Thank you for all that lies ahead. Thank you that I don't have to face today or tomorrow with doubts about my basic values and without a sense of your will for my life. Stir in me a love for your will and your word so that nothing can make me stumble. Empower me by your Spirit and guide me by your truth so that I may more perfectly reflect your character. In Jesus' name I thank you for hearing my prayer. Amen.

_*Wisdom:*_
A tranquil heart is life to the body, But passion is rottenness to the bones.Proverbs 14:30 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*May 30, 2015

Devotional:*_
For just as we have many members in one body and all the members do not have the same function,so we, who are many, are one body in Christ, and individually members one of another.Romans 12:4-5 (NASB)

One of the key realities of Christianity is belonging. I belong! I belong to God. I belong to Jesus. I belong to Jesus' body, the Church. I have a place and a purpose in that body. I belong! I am needed! I have a job to do! I belong!!

Prayer:
Help me, Father, to find the place where I'm supposes to fit into your body. Until then, I pledge to try all sorts of ministries so that your Spirit, and not just my own preference, will guide me into your place for me to serve. Thank you for giving me a place to belong. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
“But I say to you, do not resist an evil person; but whoever slaps you on your right cheek, turn the other to him also.Matthew 5:39 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*June 1, 2015

Devotional:*_
“The steadfast of mind You will keep in perfect peace, Because he trusts in You.Isaiah 26:3 (NASB)

While it is naive, on one hand, to think that trusting in God makes all of our problems go away — Christians have many of the same problems that unbelievers do because they share the same mortal flesh, on the other hand it's true. If we trust in God, we believe our work stands or falls in his hands and that ultimately we will share in his victorious and glorious presence. It means our lives will not be lived in vain. That's not just confidence; it's the foundation of true peace — lives lived to its fullest and richest knowing that it matters and we don't need to be anxious about its results.

Prayer:
Almighty Father of Peace, thank you for giving me the assurance that my life will not be lived in vain. May I share that peace with others today. In the name of Jesus, my Prince of Peace, I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
In the day of prosperity be joyful, but in the day of adversity consider: God also hath set the one over against the other, to the end that man should find nothing after him.Ecclesiastes 7:14 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*June 2, 2015

Devotional:*_
Jesus answered and said unto them, This is the work of God, that ye believe on him whom he hath sent.John 6:29 (NASB)

Do you believe in Jesus? Do you really believe? Shortly after Max Lucado came back from his mission work in Rio, Brazil, he shared with a group of his closest friends that his theology was pretty simple. He didn't have a handle on a lot of the big difficult theological problems that divide folks. But Max said he came to the firm and deep conviction that God loves us and he showed that love by really sending Jesus to live among us, to die for us, and to be raised from the dead so that we could be raised from death, too. This is the work of God — amazingly simple and awesomely powerful.

Prayer:
Holy God, I do believe that Jesus came to earth, died, and was raised from the dead. Please help me show and share that message with those around me looking to find hope and help. Holy Spirit, open my eyes to those around me who are searching and give me courage and sensitivity to share Jesus with them. Father, I want so much to share in your work; please help me as I rededicate myself to it today. In the name of Jesus my Savior I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Blessed [fn]the man that endureth temptation: for when he is tried, he shall receive the crown of life, which the Lord hath promised to them that love him.James 1:12 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*June 3, 2015

Devotional:*_
There is neither Jew nor Greek, there is neither slave nor free man, there is [fn]neither male nor female; for you are all one in Christ Jesus.Galatians 3:28 (NASB)

Wouldn't it be great if we could tear down all the walls that divide us — racial, social, economic, and gender. The apostle Paul spent his entire life trying to do just that: to tear down the walls that divided people by bringing them to Jesus and the cross. There are no positions of superiority or inferiority at the foot of the cross, only a place for those who discover God's might displayed in sacrifice and God's love displayed even when under attack at the hands of human cruelty. While the forces of culture and human selfishness are always finding ways to divide us, we must remember that in Jesus, and only in Jesus, can we be one.

Prayer:
Forgive me, O God, when I have let prejudice and suspicion keep me from fully enjoying fellowship with those whom you have claimed as your children. I pray that my life will be an example of redemption and unity as I seek to love your children as you do. In the name of Jesus, whose dying prayer was for unity I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Therefore, take up the full armor of God, so that you will be able to resist in the evil day, and having done everything, to stand firm.Ephesians 6:13 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*June 4, 2015

Devotional:*_
So then you are no longer strangers and aliens, but you are fellow citizens with the [fn]saints, and are of God’s household,Ephesians 2:19 (NASB)

Those of us who have been Christians a long time sometimes forget that we have no claim or right to the grace we have received. When we feel we deserve it, that it is ours by right, it is no longer grace and we no longer live in it. To be a part of God's family is grace. For the Holy One who spoke into existence the universe (in which we are a submicroscopic speck), grace is simply and magnificently a gift from the One who knows how to share and love in ways we can't even imagine.

Prayer:
For the incredible and boundless love you have given to me, O Almighty God, I can only fall to my knees and thank you. Your power is beyond my comprehension. Your awesome holiness is beyond my understanding. Yet your infinite grace is mine because of your love which cost you so much. Thank you. A million times over I say it, "Thank you!" In the name of Jesus my Lord. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Therefore, since we have so great a cloud of witnesses surrounding us, let us also lay aside every encumbrance and the sin which so easily entangles us, and let us run with endurance the race that is set before us,Hebrew 12:1 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*June 5, 2015

Devotional:*_
Come, let us worship and bow down, Let us kneel before the LORD our Maker.Psalm 95:6-7 (NASB)

Worship is more than our heart, soul and words offered to God. It also involves our posture. When we understand the grace God has given us to be called his children, what else can we do but bow down or kneel before him in his majesty and might. We come to him, a conquering ruler, offering ourselves in full submission. God chooses, however, to treat us tenderly like a loving shepherd who longs to care for us. Such grace leads us to bow and kneel in heartfelt worship.

Prayer:
Shepherd of my soul, I come to you seeking your protection and rest as one of your sheep. I often find myself harried and driven by life's pressures and temptations. But I come to you submitting myself to be used for your glory — not just today, but for the rest of my life. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
And I heard a voice from heaven, saying, “Write, ‘Blessed are the dead who die in the Lord from now on!’” “Yes,” says the Spirit, “so that they may rest from their labors, for their deeds follow with them.”Revelation 14:13 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*June 6, 2015

Devotional:*_
Train up a child [fn]in the way he should go, Even when he is old he will not depart from it.Proverbs 22:6 (NASB)

Children don't need to be taught; they need to be trained. Life is not just about intellectual lessons and information. It is about integrating truth into the fabric of our daily lives. God calls us to move our children and their training up on the list of our priorities because our children are forever, while most of the other things we invest our time in are temporary.

Prayer:
Great and Holy Counselor, help me as I seek to know the best thing to do with my children to share your love and your truth with them. I want them to know and love you more perfectly than I do. Give me wisdom and courage to make wise decisions and the tenderness to implement them in my family's life. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
“Do not judge so that you will not be judged.“For in the way you judge, you will be judged; and [fn]by your standard of measure, it will be measured to you.Matthew 7:1-2 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*June 8, 2015

Devotional:*_
The earth is full of Your lovingkindness, O LORD: Teach me Your statutes.Psalm 119:64 (NASB)

Sometimes we get so caught up in the wonders of God's creation and the marvelous blessings of his grace we forget to ask him to teach us his truth. Let's not only worship him in awe for his majestic creation, but let's also worship him by learning his will and seeking to live it in our daily lives.

Prayer:
Holy and Precious Father, teach me your truth. Lead me to your will. Guide me in your wisdom. I want my life and my choices to be a reflection of your plan for me when you made me new in my mother's womb. In the name of Jesus I ask these things. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
[fn]This you know, my beloved brethren. But everyone must be quick to hear, slow to speak andslow to anger; for the anger of man does not achieve the righteousness of God.James 1:19-20 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*June 9, 2015

Devotional:*_
Thus says the LORD, your Redeemer, the Holy One of Israel, “I am the LORD your God, who teaches you to profit, Who leads you in the way you should go.Isaiah 48:17 (NASB)

I sometimes long for the pillar of fire at night and the cloud by day to guide me as I make my way through this world, like the Israelites had during their wilderness wanderings. But I am reminded of God's abiding presence in the Spirit and his promise to never forsake me. I believe that if I seek his glory he will get me where I need to be to do his will and bless me in the ways that most benefit me in this life and the next.

Prayer:
O heavenly Father, guide me to the places you want me to be, to the ministries in which you want me to serve, and to the people you most want me to touch. Capture my heart to do your work and never let me lose sight of your coming glory. In Jesus' name. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
“BLESSED ARE THOSE WHOSE LAWLESS DEEDS HAVE BEEN FORGIVEN, AND WHOSE SINS HAVE BEEN COVERED. Romans 4:7 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*June 10, 2015

Devotional:*_
[fn]Retain the standard of sound words which you have heard from me, in the faith and love which are in Christ Jesus. Guard, through the Holy Spirit who dwells in us, the [fn]treasure which has been entrusted to you. 2 Timothy 1:13-14 (NASB)

We live in a world of keys, locks, alarms, and security systems. Paul's words shouldn't come as a surprise to us. We protect the things that are most valuable to us. What is more precious to us than the truth of God's saving grace in the Gospel. Thankfully, God has pre-wired all of us with a security system to help protect that incredibly precious hope. This security system lives in us. It is the Holy Spirit.

Prayer:
Help me, O God, to not compromise your truth to legalism or license. I want to live, and show others how to live, a holy life. I want to share your grace and mercy with them. But most of all Father, I want them to join with me in welcoming Jesus when he returns. Please empower me by your Spirit to see through falsehood and error so I can protect and live your truth. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
The poor man and the oppressor [fn]have this in common: The LORD gives light to the eyes of both.Proverbs 29:13 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*June 11, 2015

Devotional:*_
And Jesus came up and spoke to them, saying, “All authority has been given to Me in heaven and on earth. “[fn]Go therefore and make disciples of all the nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father and the Son and the Holy Spirit, teaching them to observe all that I commanded you; and lo, I am with you [fn]always, even to the end of the age.”Matthew 28:18-20 (NASB)

Last words! The last words of a parent to a child leaving for college... The last words of a loved one at the bedside of someone dying... The last words of a friend before moving to a distant place... These last words are chosen with care because they leave a lasting impact. Jesus' last words are our marching orders. "Go make disciples of all peoples! To do this," he emphasized, "you must go where they are, baptize them, and then teach them to do what I taught you to do." The words are not hard to understand, so what are we doing about obeying those last commands?

Prayer:
Father from whom all peoples derive their hope, use your Spirit to rouse within me a passion to share your grace with others. Nudge me out of my safety zone and call me into your empowering and sacrificial grace so that I can help others come to know you. In the saving name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Therefore, having these promises, beloved, let us cleanse ourselves from all defilement of flesh and spirit, perfecting holiness in the fear of God.2 Corinthians 7:1 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*June 12, 2015

Devotional:*_
Jesus answered and said to him, “If anyone loves Me, he will keep My word; and My Father will love him, and We will come to him and make Our abode with him.John 14:23 (NASB)

At many Christian funerals, the preacher emphasizes how Jesus has left to make a place ready for us to join him in heaven. Then he is going to come back for us. But just a few verses later, Jesus adds this promise. He's telling us that until we can come be with him at his place, he will come live with us here in our hearts. It all hinges on one thing, our willingness to obey him. Not a bad deal, is it? So let's not let obedience be a forgotten word in our lifestyle!

Prayer:
Holy God, I know Jesus came to earth and obeyed your will. Give me discernment so that my obedience will not simply be the obedience of your words, but a longing to live according to you will. I long to honor you because you have done so much to save me. Thank you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
More than that, I count all things to be loss [fn]in view of the surpassing value of [fn]knowing Christ Jesus my Lord, [fn]for whom I have suffered the loss of all things, and count them but rubbish so that I may gain Christ,Philippians 3:8 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*June 13, 2015

Devotional:*_
We proclaim Him, admonishing every man and teaching every man [fn]with all wisdom, so that we may present every man [fn]complete in Christ.Colossians 1:28 (NASB)

Our goal as Christians is not to obey some law, to adhere to some set of rules, or even be followers of some discipline. Our goal as Christians is to be conformed to the character and ministry of Jesus. This is the Spirit's work in us (2 Cor. 3:18) as Paul makes clear here and in other places (Galatians 4:19), this is his goal in working with others. Shouldn't this be our work as parents, friends, and spiritual mentors, too?

Prayer:
Holy Lord, conform my heart, my words, my life, my ministry, and my actions to those of Jesus. I want him to be my Lord, not just in my words but also in my life. In Jesus' holy name I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
“Blessed are those who have been persecuted for the sake of righteousness, for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.Matthew 5:10 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*June 15, 2015

Devotional:*_
Teach me to do Your will, For You are my God; Let Your good Spirit lead me on level [fn]ground.Psalm 143:10 (NASB)

We want the Spirit to be at work in us to make us like Jesus. For this to happen, we must open our hearts to the will of God. There are no greater words God wants to hear than "teach me to do your will." That is what it means for him to be God, to have control over our lives and our wills.

Prayer:
Almighty God, I want you to truly be God in my life. I renounce any attempt on my part to try to manipulate or use your grace and kindness for my benefit. I submit my will to yours. But Holy Father, I confess that I struggle at times with my own selfish and evil desires that lead me astray. Please forgive me when my heart is cold and my ears are deaf to your will. Please, take control of my life today. Through Jesus my Lord, and in his name, I ask you to assert your will as God in my life. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
“And behold, I am coming quickly. Blessed is he who [fn]eeds the words of the prophecy of this book.”Revelation 22:7 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*June 16, 2015

Devotional:*_
Older men are to be temperate, dignified, sensible, sound in faith, in love, in [fn]perseverance.Titus 2:2 (NASB)

Worthy of respect! What a goal for our lives whether we are men or women! Don't you want your life to reflect the character of God because our faith expresses itself in a life of self-control and godliness? This work of the Spirit in our lives happens only as we dedicate ourselves to being what he is at work trying to accomplish in us.

Prayer:
Father, please strengthen me through your Spirit so that I may gain better control of my passions, my speech, my example, and my habits. Help me put to death the things that would rob me of my spiritual passion and my influence for good to those who do not know Jesus. Make my faith stronger as I try to lovingly treat others and persevere in faith through difficult times. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Be kind to one another, tender-hearted, forgiving each other, just as God in Christ also has forgiven [fn]you.Ephesians 4:32 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*June 17, 2015

Devotional:*_
Even to yourold age I [fn]will be the same, And even to your [fn]graying years I will bear you I have [fn]done itand I will carry you, And I will bear youand I will deliver you. Isaiah 46:4 (NASB)

God will not forget us when we're in trouble or when we are old. We may outlive our friends and be forgotten by those who know us, but God will never leave us or forsake us. He will sustain, carry, protect, and rescue us.

Prayer:
Thank you, my Father, for promising to never forget me. Because of your faithfulness to your children of old, I know I can trust your promise to never leave me. I trust that no matter where I am or where I go, you will go with me. In Jesus' name I offer my heartfelt thanks. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Come now, you who say, “Today or tomorrow we will go to such and such a city, and spend a year there and engage in business and make a profit.”[fn]Yet you do not know [fn]what your life will be like tomorrow. You are justa vapor that appears for a little while and then vanishes away. [fn]Instead, you oughtto say, “If the Lord wills, we will live and also do this or that.”James 4:13-15 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*June 18, 2015

Devotional:*_
A Song of Ascents. I will lift up my eyes to the mountains; From where shall my help come? My help comesfrom the LORD. Who made heaven and earth.Psalm 121:1-2 (NASB)

In a world of startling beauty and a universe of dazzling diversity, our hearts are to be drawn back to the One who made it and now sustains it. He knows us and will help us if we will but believe what he has tried so many ways to say: "I love you as my child and I deeply care what happens to you and those you love."

Prayer:
Almighty Creator, Majestic Architect and Eternal Engineer, it absolutely bewilders and delights me to know that you care for me. With all the things of such vast importance, I find your desire to know and love me humbling and assuring. Today I will worship, work, and witness, aware of your presence and care. Thank you, dear Father, in Jesus' name. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
The glory of young men is their strength, And the [fn]honor of old men is their gray hair.Proverbs 20:29 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*June 19, 2015

Devotional:*_
Rejoice in the Lord always; again I will say, rejoice! Philippians 4:4 (NASB)

Joy is found in the Lord, not in things. Joy is found in knowing that he always accompanies, sustains, helps, protects, and upholds me. How can I not rejoice? God loves me so much that he emptied heaven of his greatest treasure so that I could join him in glory. Joy is mine because of his grace.

Prayer:
Precious Father, thank you for always being there and knowing what is on my heart and caring for me in ways that I cannot even imagine. I long to know you face to face and share in the unbridled joy of heaven with you. Until then, I truly rejoice because I know my future is in your hands! Thank you in the name of Jesus Christ my Lord. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Actas free men, and [fn]do not use your freedom as a covering for evil, but use itas bondslaves of God.1 Peter 2:16 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*June 20, 2015

Devotional:*_
[fn]To sum up, all of you be harmonious, sympathetic, brotherly, kindhearted, and humble in spirit;1 Peter 3:8 (NASB)

Unity and harmony are no accident! They happen because of intention and submission. But more than just states of being, they are commanded by God. How do we have unity and harmony? Peter reminds we must have three commitments in our "church" lifestyle — 1) actively share the sorrows and concerns of those who grieve; 2) love each other just like a healthy family loves and values each member; and 3) show compassion rather than arrogance as we deal with the failures of others that hurt us, recognizing that we are vulnerable to sinning and hurting those we love, too.

Prayer:
Father, I confess that I have let my own over-sensitive self be wounded and have reacted with pettiness when my brothers and sisters in Christ have not treated me as I felt I deserved. I know Jesus was treated so rudely and shamefully by those he created and so I shouldn't be surprised when things don't always go well for me. But Father, please help me to know when to challenge those who wound me with a loving confrontation and when to just ignore the barb and find a way to minister to them because of some deeper wound has crippled them in their life. Father, let me be an instrument of your peace, harmony, grace, and unity. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
The LORD is compassionate and gracious, Slow to anger and abounding in lovingkindness.Psalm 103:8 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*June 22, 2015

Devotional:*_
Therefore if there is any encouragement in Christ, if there is any consolation of love, if there is any fellowship of the Spirit, if any [fn]affection and compassion, make my joy complete [fn]by being of the same mind, maintaining the same love, united in spirit, intent on one purpose.Philippians 2:1-2 (NASB)

Our call to sacrificially submit ourselves to others does not begin with our sacrifice, but with God's blessings. The actual grammatical construction of this statement is more accurately translated when all the "if"s changed to "since"s! We are called to unity in spirit and purpose after having received all these blessings from being in Jesus! We are encouraged by being united with Christ. We are comforted by his love. We do share in fellowship with the Holy Spirit. We have received tenderness and compassion. So how can we not share those with our Christian family and find a way to live together in his Kingdom in harmony?

Prayer:
Holy and righteous Father, you have blessed me so richly in Jesus. Open my eyes to see how those around me in my spiritual family need to receive those same blessings from me. In the name of Jesus, and because of the grace he has lavished upon me, I pray with thanksgiving in my heart. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Blessed is he who reads and those who hear the words of the prophecy, and [fn]heed the things which are written in it; for the time is near.Revelation 1:3 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*June 23, 2015

Devotional:*_
We have come to know and have believed the love which God has [fn]for us. God is love, and the one who abides in love abides in God, and God abides in him.1 John 4:16 (NASB)

How do you know God is at home in your heart? You know when you are doing loving things to bless the lives of others! Just as we trust and rely on God's constant love for us, our brothers and sisters in Christ need love demonstrated to them, too!

Prayer:
Loving God and Almighty Father, fill me with your Spirit so I can be more loving to my family, my friends, and those whom you place in my path so they can learn about Jesus and his love. In the name of my gracious Savior I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
with all humility and gentleness, with patience, showing tolerance for one another in love,Ephesians 4:2 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*June 24, 2015

Devotional:*_
Who among you is wise and understanding? Let him show by his good behavior his deeds in the gentleness of wisdom.James 3:13 (NASB)

The character of a loving and humble lifestyle shows who is truly wise. It is so easy for people to act arrogantly yet in the Lord's eyes they are worse than silly; they are woefully ignorant. Wisdom is not about flaunting knowledge but about living a godly life. Which more closely resembles you to in your walk with Jesus — wisdom expressed through an humble and loving lifestyle or smart aleck with feelings of superiority and arrogance?

Prayer:
Loving Shepherd, I know you have been a wise and loving Father to me. Help me share the care that you have lavished on me with the person who most needs it today. Please protect me from arrogance and feelings of superiority, and gently humble me in the ways that make me a more useful tool in your hands. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
But above all, my brethren, do not swear, either by heaven or by earth or with any other oath; but [fn]your yes is to be yes, and your no, no, so that you may not fall under judgment. James 5:12 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*June 25, 2015

Devotional:*_
for you were formerly darkness, but now you are Light in the Lord; walk as children of LightEphesians 5:8 (NASB)

Before and after — that's the story of grace. "I once was lost but now I'm found, was blind but now I see." If we could only fully grasp what we so easily sing then life would be filled with more grace and our churches with more confident servants of God.

Prayer:
Lord God Almighty, by your grace I know today that I stand before you welcomed into your presence and received as a beloved child. Thank you for rescuing me from all the traps of the darkness and bringing me into your light. Guide my heart and my feet so they will walk your path and show forth your light. Through Jesus I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Make sure thatyour character is free from the love of money, being content with what you have; for He Himself has said, “I WILL NEVER DESERT YOU, NOR WILL I EVER FORSAKE YOU.” Hebrews 13:5 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*June 26, 2015

Devotional:*_
Do nothing [fn]from [fn]selfishness or empty conceit, but with humility of mind regard one another as more important than yourselves; do not merelylook out for your own personal interests, but also for the interests of others.Philippians 2:3-4 (NASB)

Do you remember one of the earliest questions in the Bible? "Where is your brother Abel?" To which Cain responded: "Am I my brother's keeper?" Paul's answer is a clear and undeniable yes! We must look to the interest of others and not just our own.

Prayer:
Father, teach me to love your family as you do. I get so caught up and distracted with my own world and my own problems that I forget to notice those who are hurting around me. Help me to grow more aware and more attuned to those needs so you may minister through me. In the powerful name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Truthful lips will be established forever, But a lying tongue is only for a moment.Proverbs 12:19 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*June 27, 2015

Devotional:*
Let no  [fn]wholesome word proceed from your mouth, but only such a wordas is good for edification [fn]according to the need of the moment, so that it will give grace to those who hear.Ephesians 4:29 (NASB)

The goal in Christian communication is not just clarity. The goal is not just to be understood. The goal is not just to be truthful. The goal is to be appropriate, encouraging, and building up others based on what the needs of the other person are.

Prayer:
Tender Shepherd, give me a heart that is pure so that my words may be pure. Give me a heart that is kind so that my words may be kind. Give me a heart that is full of joy and encouragement so that I may share these with those you bring to my path and with whom I share conversation. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The world is passing away, and alsoits lusts; but the one who does the will of God lives forever.1 John 2:17 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*June 29, 2015

Devotional:*_
So rejoice, O sons of Zion, And be glad in the LORD your God; For He has given you [fn]the early rain for yourvindication. And He has poured down for you the rain, The [fn]early and [fn]atter rain [fn]as before.Joel 2:23 (NASB)

"The prayers go up and the blessings come down..." The words to this children's song are only half right, because God sends his blessings many times even when we don't pray. But just as we love the special smell that comes with a drought breaking rain, God loves the aroma of his children's joy, especially when he is the source of its delight!

Prayer:
Holy God and tender Father, you are my great delight. When all others fail, you are still God. You are my rock and fortress, you are my tender shepherd, and you are my solid mountain that cannot be shaken or moved. Your blessings and grace shower down upon me and fill me with joy. I can't wait for the day I get to see you face to face and delight in your presence forever. Until then, I will rejoice in anticipation. In Jesus' glorious name I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
For we are a fragrance of Christ to God among those who are being saved and among those who are perishing;2 Corinthians 2:15-16 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*June 30, 2015

Devotional:*_
The grace of the Lord Jesus Christ, and the love of God, and the fellowship of the Holy Spirit, be with you all.2 Corinthians 13:14 (NASB)

I have a friend in Jesus who has taught me the power of sharing a spiritual blessing with others. I can't think of a better one than the short blessing in today's verse! Grace, love, and fellowship — all rooted in the eternal, sacrificial, and gracious nature of our God. We share these blessings with God's children all around the world.

Prayer:
Father, I am thinking of several precious friends who need the richness of this blessing to fall upon them. Please bless them richly and graciously. In Jesus' name I ask it. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
“[fn]Blessed are the [fn]poor in spirit, for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.Matthew 5:3 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*July 1, 2015

Devotional:*_
Therefore, accept one another, just as Christ also accepted [fn]is to the glory of God.Romans 15:7 (NASB)

I hate racism and exclusivity. But my loathing does not match God's revulsion at these things. On the other hand, we can anticipate the choir of heaven (see Revelation 7:9ff.) if we will accept one another in Jesus and not let race, language, culture, or suspicion keep us from loving each other as we have already been loved by the Saviour.

Prayer:
Holy and Righteous Father, I pray that we will let your Spirit and your grace help us tear down any wall that divides your people based on race or culture or privilege. Teach us, teach me, to love all peoples in the way you do. In the name of Jesus, who died for all people everywhere, I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
How blessed are the people who are so situated; How blessed are the people whose God is the LORD! Psalm 144:15 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*July 2, 2015

Devotional:*_
And not only this, but [fn]we also exult in our tribulations, knowing that tribulation brings about perseverance; and perseverance, proven character; and proven character, hope;Romans 5:3-4 (NASB)

I remember the old Corrie ten Boom phrase, "Thank God for the fleas." The fleas kept the German soldiers out of the barracks in the Jewish concentration camp where she was imprisoned. This allowed her to minister and visit with those who were being persecuted. There she could show and share Jesus. Even in the worst of suffering, God can bring blessings through those who know that life's goal is character, not comfort.

Prayer:
Mighty God, I confess that I get impatient and frustrated with difficulty, pain, and suffering. Please give me more compassion and a better listening to ear, so that I may bless those who need your love and grace. Give me the strength to find joy in the difficulties of breaking through the barriers Satan places in the way to keep others from the Jesus. In the Savior's name I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
[fn]Ask, and it will be given to you;[fn]seek, and you will find [fn]knock, and it will be opened to you. “For everyone who asks receives, and he who seeks finds, and to him who knocks it will be opened. Matthew 7:7-8 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*July 3, 2015

Devotional:*_
Therefore, do not throw away your confidence, which has a great reward. For you have need of endurance, so that when you have done the will of God, you may receive [fn]what was promised.Hebrews 10:35-36 (NASB)

There are some tough times that go with living. They're inescapable. That's when our confidence in the Lord's salvation and our relationship with him get tested! It is one thing to sing "it is well with my soul" at the end of a peel the paint worship service, but it is quite another to be able to sing it when they auction your house off at the courthouse steps, you are told you have a long-term debilitating illness, or you lose a child to death. Faith can't take a holiday when we travel through the suburbs of hell or we'll never find our way out. So don't throw it away. Persevere! Keep putting one step in front of the other trusting that God will give you the strength for the next step. No matter how hard it is at the moment, don't give up to despair. Be like Job or Jeremiah who both argued and complained to God, but never let go of God. Don't quit. Christ is coming, for you with grace or in glory once and for all, is just around the bend

Prayer:
Holy and Almighty God, today is a good day. However, I am profoundly aware that some of those I love are close to throwing away their confidence in your love, mercy, grace, peace, and deliverance. Please use me to encourage them. Even more, dear Father, I ask that you use your Holy Spirit to renew their hearts. I pray that you intervene directly to change the course of events and give them relief and make your gracious presence known to them. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
There is no wisdom and no understanding And no counsel against the LORD, Proverbs 21:30 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*July 4, 2015

Devotional:*_
My little children, I am writing these things to you so that you may not sin. And if anyone sins, we have an [fn]Advocate with the Father, Jesus Christ the righteous;1 John 2:1 (NASB)

God hates sin. Don't you? I know I do. But isn't it amazing how we'll fall back into the same old traps again and again. This is where John, the tender Shepherd that he was, hits the nail on the head. The goal is to not sin even one sin. But, knowing our struggle against the flesh, John also gives assurance to those of us trying to live faithful and pure lives. He wants us to know that when we do sin, the Sacrifice for our sins, God's Son, is also our defence attorney who proclaims us sinless by his blood! So let's draw close to Christ. Let's invite him into our heart each morning as we begin the day. Let's trust in his power and grace to sustain us and carry us through. When we do, he will!

Prayer:
God, no one and nothing is like you. I did not have to provide the sacrifice for my sins. Even though my sins broke your heart, you provided that sacrifice. Please use me today as I try to give myself, my life, and my future back to you as a living sacrifice, holy and pleasing to you as I try to say thank you for your grace. Through Jesus, and in his name I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Only conduct yourselves in a manner worthy of the gospel of Christ, so that whether I come and see you or remain absent, I will hear of you that you are standing firm in one spirit, with one [fn]mind striving together for the faith of the gospel;Philippians1:27 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*July 6, 2015

Devotional:*_
For we know Him who said, “VENGEANCE IS MINE, I WILL REPAY.” And again, “THE LORD WILL JUDGE HIS PEOPLE.” It is a terrifying thing to fall into the hands of the living God. Hebrews 10:30-31 (NASB)

God hates injustice, unfairness, brutality and abuse. In a world where the greedy, the murdering, the thieving, the raping, the mugging... get away with their shameless and despicable behavior, God is the ultimate assurance that justice will be done and the wicked will not triumph. While those who love and serve Jesus' expect his return with anticipation and joy, those who are evil and vile will find out what a dreadful thing it is to fall into God's hands.

Prayer:
Holy and Righteous God, my Heavenly Father, I am both uncomfortable and comforted to know that you will bring justice on those who have violently abused the innocent, weak, helpless, underprivileged, and infirm. I hate to see anyone lost. I hate even worse when evil people harm those who are good and kind and godly. Give me the courage to stand in between the evil of my world and those on whom it preys. Because of his grace and victory over sin and death, I pray in the holy name of Jesus. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Rejoice evermore. Pray without ceasing. In every thing give thanks: for this is the will of God in Christ Jesus concerning you.1 Thessalonians 5:16-18 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*July 7, 2015

Devotional:*_
“But [fn]seek first [fn]His kingdom and His righteousness, and all these things will be [fn]added to you.Matthew 6:33 (NASB)

Seek — pursue relentlessly — God's Lordship over your life and the righteousness that he demands in your daily life. The other stuff you pursue is all temporary. Only God and his Kingdom remain. In the process of pursuing God's kingdom and his righteousness, you will find that the God who gives you his Kingdom and righteousness, also will bless you with the things in this life that you need.

Prayer:
Holy Lord, only in you do I find what satisfies my soul's desires. The things that have captured my eye are boring after only a short while. The artificial things I have pursued, all of my addictive pursuits, have left me empty and enslaved. I find hope and help only in you. Please be near to love, correct, discipline, lead, and mold me to your glory. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
But prove yourselves doers of the word, and not merely hearers who delude themselves.James 1:22 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*July 8, 2015

Devotional:*_
But [fn]a natural man does not accept the things of the Spirit of God, for they are foolishness to him; and he cannot understand them, because they are spiritually [fn]appraised.1 Corinthians 2:14 (NASB)

The Holy Spirit is God's abiding gift, God's seal and promise. The Spirit is our assurance that what he began with Jesus' sacrificial death and our participation in it through faith and baptism, he will bring to completion at Jesus' return. But the world cannot understand this great promise, just like it cannot understand much of Scripture. Without the gift of the Holy Spirit, their eyes only see what they can touch with their fingers and cannot fully see what is true in God's heart and revealed in his Word.

Prayer:
Father, I thank you for sending Jesus. Jesus, I thank you for sending the Spirit. Spirit, I thank you for never leaving me alone. As I am filled with the Spirit, O Lord, so fill me more and more until my will and my life more perfectly reflect your desires and character. Use me to bless others just as your presence now blesses me. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
a renewal in which there is no distinction between Greek and Jew, circumcised and uncircumcised, [fn]barbarian, Scythian, slave and freeman, but Christ is all, and in all.Colossians 3:11 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*July 9, 2015

Devotional:*_
“For everyone who does evil hates the Light, and does not come to the Light for fear that his deeds will be exposed. “But he who practices the truth comes to the Light, so that his deeds may be manifested as having been wrought in God.”John 3:20-21 (NASB)

Truth is seen in what it does and whom it seeks. Let's live as children of light and seek after the Father who dwells in inapproachable and glorious light so we might be the light of the world.

Prayer:
Father of every heavenly light, I ask you to correct me gently as I place myself, my imperfections, failures and sins in your presence. Forgive and cleanse me by the blood of Jesus so that I might be spotless and holy and blameless in your sight. O Lord, I don't just want to be forgiven, I want to be useful to you and your church. Please help me find my way to usefulness. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Like a dog that returns to its vomit Is a fool who repeats [fn]his folly.Proverbs 26:11 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*July 10, 2015

Devotional:*_
And this I pray, that your love may abound still more and more in real knowledge and all discernment, so that you may [fn]approve the things that are excellent, in order to be sincere and blameless [fn]until the day of Christ;Philippians 1:9-10 (NASB)

I don't know about you, but my most difficult decisions are not about choosing between good and bad. I usually know what is good and what is bad, especially when bad involves evil. My toughest choices are when I have to choose between good, better, and best. My love for God usually overcomes my weakness and I choose good over bad. But unless I've placed myself before God's word and surrendered my heart to him in prayer, I have a very tough time choosing between good and best. Yet I'm convinced that much of what God would love to do through us today goes lacking because we've settled for good when he longs to lead us to best!

Prayer:
Gracious and Almighty God, teach me your ways and give me your heart as I strive to not only love you, but to know your will and have insight into your ways. Help me to know the best things to do today and use my time in the best way possible to live out your will in my work, with my family, among my friends, and especially before those who do not know Christ as their Savior. In the name of Jesus Christ, my Savior and Lord I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Blessed are those who wash their robes, so that they may have the right to the tree of life, and may enter by the gates into the city.Revelation 22:14 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*July 11, 2015

Devotional:*_
“Blessed are you when peopleinsult you and persecute you, and falsely say all kinds of evil against you because of Me. “Rejoice and be glad, for your reward in heaven is great; for in the same way they persecuted the prophets who were before you.Matthew 5:11-12 (NASB)

For most who can read this Internet message, the sentiments of this verse seem foreign. But among those who closely study persecution, believers in Christ are enduring perhaps the greatest amount of persecution in the history of Christianity. For those of us who live in cozy places where belief is tolerated and Christians are just considered "unhip" or a bit out of touch, we need to be thankful that our lives make enough of a distinction from our culture to be noticed, even if it's a bit unfavorable. But at the same time, we need to pray for other believers throughout the world who are undergoing the wrath of hell for the faith.

Prayer:
Great Deliverer, we have many who call on your name with faith in Jesus who face persecution and hardship every day. I pray that they will not lose heart and give up their confidence. I pray that you will bring deliverance from this time of persecution. I pray that their sufferings will be the source of powerful witness so others will come to see the great value of Jesus and our allegiance to him. This I pray in Jesus' precious and holy name. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Let no one say when he is tempted, “I am being tempted [fn]y God”; for God cannot be tempted [fn]by evil, and He Himself does not tempt anyone. But each one is tempted when he is carried away and enticed by his own lust.James 1:13-14 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*July 13, 2015

Devotional:*_
The fear of man [fn]brings a snare, But he who trusts in the LORD will be exalted.Proverbs 29:25 (NASB)

Fear is such a paralyzing emotion. It robs us vitality, decision making ability, and strength. Courage helps us step out of fear's paralysis and turn its nervous edge into power. But this kind of courage comes to us fully only when we know that all Satan and his allies can really have of us is our bodies. He cannot take our mind, our attitude, our faith, and most of all, he cannot take our relationship with God given to us through Jesus.

Prayer:
O Savior, my Great Redeemer, thank you for triumphing over all that I fear through Jesus. You have not only given me a hero I can trust, but a hope by which I can live victoriously. In the name of my Conquering King, Jesus, the Rider on the white horse, I thank you. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Let us hold fast the confession of our hope without wavering, for He who promised is faithful;Hebrews 10:23 (NASB)


----------



## Country gal

Thanks for sharing


----------



## baddison

_*July 14, 2015

Devotional:*_
Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, who according to His great mercy has caused us to be born again to a living hope through the resurrection of Jesus Christ from the dead,1 Peter 1:3 (NASB)

The great truth about Jesus' empty tomb is not that just that he is risen, but that he is living! His victory over death wasn't short lived, it was ultimate. He now lives to make intercession for us until he can return and bring us to his home. Our life is hidden with him so that no one and nothing can take it from us. When he appears, we will get to share in his never ending glory. How can we not praise God for such grace!

Prayer:
Almighty God, I praise you from the bottom of my heart for your incredible and glorious grace which has brought eternal victory out of mortal anguish. Thank you for paying the price to make it so. You are marvelous beyond my words. You are worthy of more praise than all your children's voices together can tell. My hope will live forever because he is risen and reigning as Lord. To you be all honor, glory, and majesty forever, and ever, in the name of Jesus your Son and my Lord, Amen!


_*Wisdom:*_
There is one who speaks rashly like the thrusts of a sword, But the tongue of the wise brings healing.Proverbs 12:18 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*July 15, 2015

Devotional:*_
Do not boast about tomorrow, For you do not know what a day may bring forth.Proverbs 27:1 (NASB)

Don't you have your hands full with today? Don't you find yourself distracted from the urgent and important things of today when you worry about the problems of tomorrow? Don't you occasionally find yourself missing an opportunity today while fantasizing about all the possibilities down the road? Isn't it a waste of time to be anxious about those things over which you have no influence? So why worry so much about tomorrow, and next week, and...? Let's walk with God today and trust in his faithfulness for us tomorrow.

Prayer:
Holy God, give me the strength to seize the moment and live the life today that will please you and bless others. Help my heart feel the urgency of today and act with boldness, kindness, and salvation instead of worrying so much about what may happen tomorrow or next week. Give me the immediacy of the moment I see in your son's ministry when he walked the earth. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
How blessed is the man who does not walk in the counsel of the wicked, Nor stand in the [fn]path of sinners, Nor sit in the seat of scoffers!Psalm 1:1 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*July 16, 2015

Devotional:*_
Seek the LORD while He may be found; Call upon Him while He is near.Isaiah 55:6 (NASB)

In truth, God is always close to those who genuinely seek after him. The real problem is that we drift away from him, lose interest, and leave his presence. So let's seek him and receive his grace and his help while we recognize that he alone is the one who truly saves.

Prayer:
Father, I seek you with all my heart. While I seek to know about you through your Word, I long to know you and be known by you as a tender father knows his child and as a child feels complete trust toward his tender father. Father, not only be my God, but also be real to me in ways that transcend explanation. Help me to sense your nearness and to know your presence. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
[fn]fixing our eyes on Jesus, the [fn]author and perfecter of faith, who for the joy set before Him endured the cross, despising the shame, and has sat down at the right hand of the throne of God.Hebrew 12:2 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*July 17, 2015

Devotional:*_
The earth mourns andwithers, the world fades andwithers, the exalted of the people of the earth fade away.Isaiah 24:4 (NASB)

When we see mountains we feel small, knowing not only how much larger it is than we are, but also how much longer it has been here than we have been. But the Lord was long before any mountain and will be long after it has melted into nothing. He is the only rock of security and stability. All the forevers we have are found in him.

Prayer:
Eternal I Am, who is and was and will be forever, I trust that you are and will always be my God, my Redeemer, my Savior, my Shepherd, and my Father. I commit all my tomorrows to you. In the name of Jesus my Lord I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
the one who says he abides in Him ought himself to walk in the same manner as He walked.1 John 2:6 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*July 18, 2015

Devotional:*_
A Psalm of David, [fn]when he was in the wilderness of Judah. O God, You are my God; I shall seek You [fn]earnestly; My soul thirsts for You, my flesh [fn]yearns for You, In a dry and weary land where there is no water.Psalm 63:1 (NASB)

Addiction has been defined as "God-hunger directed to the wrong source of soul satisfaction." Psalm 63 reminds us this is true. Deep in us is a desire to seek after God because he is not far from us and longs to be known by us (see Acts 17). But often when our soul craving need for God is greatest, he is the last place we turn for satisfaction. Let's earnestly seek after him and slake our soul thirstiness in him.

Prayer:
Holy Father, fill my heart with longing for you and my head with understanding that it is your presence I crave. I confess that I have often sought relief for my hunger in things that do not satisfy. I pledge today to recognize all other sources of satisfaction to be temporary and false. I promise to pursue you and your will through your word and your Spirit till I rest in your presence and grace. In the powerful name of Jesus my Lord, I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Lying lips are an abomination to the LORD, But those who deal faithfully are His delight.Proverbs 12:22 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*July 20, 2015

Devotional:*_
“I, even I, am the LORD, And there is no savior besides Me. “It is I who have declared and saved and proclaimed, And there was no strange godamong you; So you are My witnesses,” declares the LORD, 
“And I am God.Isaiah 43:11-12 (NASB)

1 Peter reminds us that we are here as witnesses to "declare the praises of Him who has called us out of darkness into His marvelous light." We have seen and experienced God's saving work. We are recipients of His blessing. We are the people who anticipate His mighty deliverance yet to come. How can we remain silent? How can we remain bitter, pessimistic, or discouraged? The God who made the tomb empty and made the corpse of Jesus our living and exalted Lord is our God. He is mighty to save. He is our Savior!

Prayer:
O Mighty God, I confess that I slip so easily into my day-to-day rut and grow immune to the joy and excitement of your salvation. Give me fresh eyes to see and a bold voice to tell of your glorious deeds, your mighty works, and your answered promises. I believe you are leading me to glory, so help me show and share that glory with those who do not know you as God, Savior, and King. In the name of Jesus Christ, my Savior I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Submit yourselves for the Lord’s sake to every human institution, whether to a king as the one in authority, or to governors as sent [fn]by him for the punishment of evildoers and the praise of those who do right. 1 Peter 2:13-15 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*July 21, 2015

Devotional:*_
“You shall follow the LORD your God and fear Him; and you shall keep His commandments, listen to His voice, serve Him, and cling to Him.Deuteronomy 13:4 (NASB)

So many people want us to follow their lead and obey their voice. Only God alone has proved himself faithful and loving through the ages. In his might he is to be revered. But rather than seeing reverence as a "church thing," we are reminded by Moses it is a "life thing." We are to obey and keep his commandments, we are to serve him and depend upon him in our daily lives. Rather than silence in the assembly, reverence is action to his glory!

Prayer:
Holy and Righteous Father, help me take my worship outside the church building into my day to day life as I try to live what I sing, practice what I say, and pursue what I pray. In Jesus' name. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
it is better to take refuge in the LORD Than to trust in man.Psalm 118:8 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*July 22, 2015

Devotional:*_
Listen to counsel and accept discipline, That you may be wise [fn]the rest of your days. Many plans are in a man’s heart, But the counsel of the LORD will stand.Proverbs 19:20-21 (NASB)

"Man proposes, heaven disposes." Most of us rush to give advice and make grandiose plans. The Wiseman reminds us that wisdom comes from submitting to instruction for a significant period of time and then, only at the end of long listening does it come. If you are like me, you would do much better to let your plans ripen a bit more in the light of the Lord before you launch into them. I am comforted that James, the wisdom writer of the New Testament, reminds us that God will give that wisdom if we seek it and not doubt. But while we pray for wisdom, let's pray also for patience to listen to the Lord's truth in Scripture so we may recognize wisdom when it comes!

Prayer:
Almighty God, teach me your ways and help me discern your paths for my life. I have so many plans and schemes, but I know if they are not from you, they will not stand. Lead me to your wisdom and I will not only seek to know it, but also seek to live it by the power supplied by your Holy Spirit. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Let the word of [fn]Christ richly dwell within you, [fn]with all wisdom teaching and admonishing [fn]one another with psalms andhymns andspiritual songs, singing [fn]with thankfulness in your hearts to God.Colossian 3:16 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*July 23, 2015

Devotional:*_
Trust in Him at all times, O people; Pour out your heart before Him; God is a refuge for us. Selah.Psalm 62:8 (NASB)

It is so hard to share the secrets of our hearts with anyone. We want to keep our secret failings, embarrassments, and sins hidden. We fear that others would reject us and we would shame ourselves if anyone knew the secret sludge in our hearts. But hidden sin is only hidden from us. It is not hidden from our Father. Hidden sin festers in our hearts and drives a wedge between us and the God who would forgive us and empower us to triumph over it. If only we would pour out our hearts to him knowing that he longs to be our refuge.

Prayer:
Loving Father and Holy God, today I want to confess to you several things on my heart. Father, I am afraid for others to know that I have...(confess your most secret and shameful sins to God) Holy God, I have sinned and ask your forgiveness for...(confess those sins that others may not see as all that important, but that Satan uses to diminish your allegiance to God) Eternal Lord, I get anxious about...(confess those things that make you worry and place them in God's hands) You alone are my refuge and strength. I trust these confessions with you and ask that you strengthen me by the power of your Holy Spirit to not fall into these same traps again and again. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
How blessed is the man to whom the LORD does not impute iniquity, And in whose spirit there is no deceit!Psalm 32:2 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*July 24, 2015

Devotional:*_
Trust in the LORD with all your heart And do not lean on your own understanding. In all your ways acknowledge Him, And He will make your paths straight.Proverbs 3:5-6 (NASB)

When things are tough, I find it easy to call on God and lean on his mercy and grace. He's my ripcord Savior. But I must confess, when I'm reveling in his blessings and things are going well, I am so much like the Israelites and forget to acknowledge that all the blessings I have and all the opportunities I have received come because of his grace. In my joy and success, I need to learn to acknowledge him and not trust on my own wisdom and strength when things appear to be going well!

Prayer:
Gracious Father, every good thing I have in my life has come because of you. The family I have been blessed with, the protection I have received, the values that I hold, the successes I have enjoyed, the hope I have, the salvation I have received, and the future I anticipate are all mine because of your grace and not my goodness. Thank you! Thank you! In the name of Jesus I thank you more! Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
“But let your statement be, ‘Yes, yes’or‘No, no’; anything beyond these is [fn]of evil.Matthew 5:37 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*July 25, 2015

Devotional:*_
‘For I know the plans that I [fn]have for you,’ declares the LORD, ‘plans for welfare and not for calamity to give you a future and a hope.Jeremiah 29:11 (NASB)

When Israel lay devastated in the face of a ruthless enemy that would rob all the glory and strip bare the very soul of God's people, God issues his promise. While the destruction visited upon them was in response to their rebellion and sin, God's punishment wasn't punitive alone, but redemptive. In their destruction, God promised prosperity, hope, and a future. Just as a doctor must cause pain when he sets a broken bone so it may heal, God's discipline is not capricious but curative, and ultimately life-giving.

Prayer:
In my struggles, O Lord, help me find your grace — not in the relief of struggle and pain, but in the redemption and change of my heart and my habits to your glory. By your grace and in the name of my Savior Jesus I ask it. Amen.

_*Wisdom:*_
“Blessed are those who mourn, for they shall be comforted.Matthew 5:4 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*July 27, 2015

Devotional:*_
And do not be conformed to this [fn]world, but be transformed by the renewing of your mind, so that you may [fn]prove what the will of God is, that which is good and [fn]acceptable and perfect.Romans 12:2 (NASB)

Don't be molded by the world. Wow, isn't that a tough one to obey. It's a reminder that what we think is one of the places of greatest spiritual warfare. Sloppy thinking is more than sloppy, it's dangerous because we are fed messages constantly that distort God's truth and holy values. But rather than being incensed by the world acting like the world, let's be transformed by renewing our minds and doing what Paul said he did — take every thought, every word, captive for Christ. We often think a tithe is giving ten percent of our money, but an even more vital tithe is giving ten percent of our totally undivided thought time to the things of God!

Prayer:
O Lord, please guard my soul from pride, my heart from callousness, and my mind from too much focus on unimportant things and not enough on your things. Teach me in my heart what it means to be about my Father's business, especially in the world of my thoughts! In the name of Jesus, my greatest example of one who knew and lived your will, I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Therefore I, the prisoner of the Lord, implore you to walk in a manner worthy of the calling with which you have been called, Ephesians 4:1 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*July 28, 2015

Devotional:*_
“For this reason You are great, O Lord GOD; for there is none like You, and there is no God besides You, according to all that we have heard with our ears.2 Samuel 7:22 (NASB)

"I am Yahweh, who saved you out of Egypt. You must never have any other god, but me!" The Lord God Almighty at the beginning of the Ten Commandments reminded us of this central, seminal, and consummate truth. What else is there to say?

Prayer:
Holy, Righteous, and Only Living God, I hold you in the highest place in my heart. Forgive me when I do not hold you in the highest place in my life. Empower me with your Holy Spirit to give up all the little things that distract my allegiance to you and interfere with you being the Supreme and Sovereign God in my day to day life. In Jesus' name. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Pure and undefiled religion in the sight of ourGod and Father is this: to visit orphans and widows in their distress, andto keep oneself unstained [fn]by the world. James 1:27 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*July 29 2015

Devotional:*_
Pure and undefiled religion in the sight of ourGod and Father is this: to visit orphans and widows in their distress, andto keep oneself unstained [fn]by the world.Psalm 19:14 (NASB)

God does so much for us. He is the Strength and Promise that undergirds our lives. He is the One who has saved us from sin and death. Our worship comes from our gratitude for what he has done, recognition of who he is, and anticipation of what he is going to do. But worship can never be compartmentalized to just fit into church places or quiet times. Worship involves every aspect of life. That is why it is so important for us to tune the words of our mouths and the motives of our hearts to God's will and work. Then private worship, whether alone in quiet or in a group with Christians, becomes the tuning time for our hearts and lives so that our public worship, our lives lived out in the world, will play the song of God to a world who has not yet heard his tune.

Prayer:
O Holy and Almighty God, I want this day to be a day of worship and honor to you. May my life praise you: not just in thought, not just in words, but also in action. In the name Jesus I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Better is a [fn]dish of [fn]vegetables where love is Than a fattened ox servedwith hatred. Proverbs 15:17 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*July 30, 2015

Devotional:*
The [fn]secret of the LORD is for those who fear Him, [fn]And He will make them know His covenant. My eyes are continually toward the LORD, For He will [fn]pluck my feet out of the net.Psalm 25:14-15(NASB)

Where does true deliverance come from? Only from God. Deliverance is found in God through deep reverential respect for his holiness and might, through living in covenant relationship with him, and through maintaining our focus on him. Any other roads to deliverance are false and ultimately prove themselves to be a snare. Like the tight rope walker whose eyes are not on the ground or the surroundings, but on the rope in front of him where he will walk, so too our eyes must be on the Lord. Only by looking to him will he lead us to safety.

Prayer:
Precious Father, you have done so much to save me. You who are so holy and righteous, have reached down to take my hand when I was a sinner and in rebellion to your love. Teach me your ways. Correct the wrongs in my life. Guide me into the ways of your truth. I want to not only be saved from my sin, but from days of uselessness and frustration. Make me a vessel that can be used to honor you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Remember the prisoners, as though in prison with them, andthose who are ill-treated, since you yourselves also are in the body. Hebrews 13:3 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*July 31,2015

Devotional:*_
Wait for the LORD; Be strong and let your heart take courage; Yes, wait for the LORD. Psalm 27:14 (NASB)

If there is anything we don't like to do, it's wait. Maybe that is why God is so interested in us learning to do it! There is something purifying about remaining strong in tough times and remaining faithful when ill winds blow. So God gives us times of waiting to see if our search is really for him or merely for something new or easy.

Prayer:
Loving Father, I know you have waited for me so many times — for me to show my faith, repent of my sins, grow in holiness, come to you in prayer, act more mature, give to those who cannot return my care... Help me as I wait for you to show me the way with my decisions, to act to relieve my need, and to reveal your presence in my loneliness. I really do seek you with all my heart. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Blessed is the nation whose God is the LORD, The people whom He has chosen for His own inheritance. Psalm 33:12 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*August 1, 2015

Devotional:*_
But the day of the Lord will come like a thief, in which the heavens will pass away with a roar and the elements will be destroyed with intense heat, and the earth and [fn]ts works will be [fn]burned up.Psalm 37:4 (NASB)

Rather than seeing this as a way to get our wish list granted, let's see it for what it really is — an invitation to seek a love relationship with God above all other things. In finding him, we will find our priorities properly aligned and our hearts tuned to know what is really valuable and what is not. Then we will see that what we have in him is our hearts greatest desire.

Prayer:
Awesome and Gracious Father, I confess to you that so often my heart is full of selfish things. But in moments like these, Father, I recognize that you are what I most need and your will is my heart's desire. Please kindle your Spirit in me so that I may see through any selfish deception that would rob me of having you first in my life. Forgive me when I'm petty, selfish and shallow. May I know you as much as possible for a mortal to know you, not so that I may be full, but that you may be honored. Because of your grace and in the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
But the day of the Lord will come like a thief, in which the heavens will pass away with a roar and the elements will be destroyed with intense heat, and the earth and [fn]its works will be [fn]burned up. Since all these things are to be destroyed in this way, what sort of people ought you to be in holy conduct and godliness, looking for and hastening the coming of the day of God, because of which the heavens will be destroyed by burning, and the elements will melt with intense heat! 2 Peter 3:10-12 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*August 3, 2015

Devotional:*_
Restore to me the joy of Your salvation And sustain me with a willing spirit.Psalm 51:12 (NASB)

In the face of sin and separation from God, grace is a refreshing stream that restores salvation. But the joy of salvation is found only when we realize and accept the forgiveness, grace, and restoration God has given us — when we drink from the stream of grace. The joy of salvation is sustained in a changed lifestyle and an ongoing recognition that we walk with God.

Prayer:
Holy and Righteous Father, I long for the outbreak of joy in your salvation like I see in the book of Acts. I pray for your Spirit to lead us into another era of outreach, conversion, and celebration. I pray for wisdom to know and for eyes to see those around me who are most open to the Gospel. I want to be a partner with you in your ongoing work of salvation. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Seek good and not evil, that you may live; And thus may the LORD God of hosts be with you, Just as you have said! Amos 5:14 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*August 4, 2015

Devotional:*_
I delight to do Your will, O my God; Your Law is within my heart.”Psalm 40:8 (NASB)

Too many of us are paranoid about the word law and find it hard to hear a scripture like this. But we must recognize that the goal of the New Covenant of grace and the gift of the Spirit is that God's law is written on our hearts and demonstrated in our lives. God is not concerened that it be written on tablets of stone. Jeremiah prophesied of such a day when the focus of God's people would be their desire to do God's will — a passion to love the things our Father loves and despise the things he despises.

Prayer:
Abba Father, I do want to do your will. I want to please you, glorify you, and lead others to you. Give me spiritual discernment to know your will and spiritual courage to do it today. I want your character and righteousness to inform my heart when I am tempted by Satan not to live for you. Humble me gently when I am wrong or have lost my way. In the mighty name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
For it is better, if [fn]God should will it so, that you suffer for doing what is right rather than for doing what is wrong. 1 Peter 3:17 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*August 5, 2015

Devotional:*_
Bear one another’s burdens, and thereby fulfill the law of Christ.Galatians 6:2 (NASB)

I feel so burdened myself, that sometimes I can't even see others burdens. But Jesus reminds me that if I am to be like him, I will be a burden carrier. This is why he came, why he died, and why his resurrection is so important — to lift from us the burdens of sin, death, and depravity. He has blessed us by carrying our heaviest burdens so that we might lighten the load of those around us.

Prayer:
Compassionate Father, help me to see the burdens in the lives of others around me and then respond to those burdens with help. I want to be a blessing to the broken and discouraged, so please help me find my place and my way of serving to your glory. In Jesus' name. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
But if any of you lacks wisdom, let him ask of God, who gives to all generously and [fn]without reproach, and it will be given to him. James 1:5 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*August 6, 2015

Devotional:*_
A man has joy in an [fn]apt answer, And how delightful is a timely word!Proverbs 15:23 (NASB)

Knowing the right word at the right time is a great gift. But even the best of speakers has to admit that the best of his or her words are not nearly as good as those the Spirit gives. Nevertheless, we must not excuse ourselves for our insensitive speech, unkindness, or missed opportunities. Not paying attention to what was said is no excuse. Not being spiritually in tune with the needs of our companions is a cop out. Simply not knowing Scripture well enough to bless others with gracious speech at the appropriate time is self-deception. Listening to others after having listened to God in his Word is what tunes our ears and our hearts to bless others.

Prayer:
Loving Shepherd, I will spend much of my time today with people. Some of them know you, but most do not. Please give me wisdom to say things that lead people closer to you. Give me words of help and hope for the broken. Give me words of tenderness for the fainting. Give me words of direction for the confused. Father, I pray that whatever words I do say today may reflect your will and may be led by your purposes to bless others. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Listen, my son, and be wise, And direct your heart in the way. Proverbs 23:19 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*August 7, 2015

Devotional:*_
The fear of the LORD is the beginning of wisdom, And the knowledge of the Holy One is understanding.Proverbs 9:10 (NASB)

We pursue so many things, but only one pursuit brings wisdom. Paul reminded the Athenians that God made us to seek after him and find him (Acts 17). The wisdom of Proverbs keeps leading us back to "knowing God" and having a deep and reverential awe toward him as the source of wisdom. Understanding of priorities, needs, purposes, goals, problems, and issues can only occur when we first recognize who the Lord is and know him in our day to day lives.

Prayer:
Holy, Majestic, Righteous, and Eternal God. I confess that I know you so much less than you know me. But your faithfulness in my life, your power displayed in history, your grace shared with so many through the cross of Christ, and your promise to bring me home to you one day all help sustain me. I want to know you so that my life can be lost in your will — not for my glory or gain, but for your praise, I ask that you make yourself known to me in the things I do today. In the name of Jesus I ask it. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Whatever you do, do your work [fn]heartily, as for the Lord [fn]ather than for men knowing that from the Lord you will receive the reward [fn]of the inheritance. It is the Lord Christ whom you serve., Colossians 3:23-24 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*August 8, 2015

Devotional:*_
speaking to [fn]one another in psalms and hymns and spiritual songs, singing and making melody with your heart to the Lord; always giving thanks for all things in the name of our Lord Jesus Christ to [fn]God, even the Father;Ephesians 5:19-20 (NASB)

Hearts full of thanks — that's what makes for good singing! With Jesus as the source of our salvation and center of our future, how can we not sing! But singing is not just for us and God. God wants our songs to bless others. It is our ultimate spiritual talk.

Prayer:
O Lord my God, you are awesome and wondrous. Your works are magnificent and your deeds are beyond comprehension. May the words of my mouth and the thoughts of my heart ever declare your praises. May my heart be filled with thanksgiving for all that you have done to save us from sin, shame, law, and death. You alone are worthy of my praise, my songs, and my life. In the holy name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
And without faith it is impossible to please Himfor he who comes to God must believe that He is and thatHe is a rewarder of those who seek Him. Hebrews 11:6 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*August 10, 2015

Devotional:*_
All Scripture is [fn]inspired by God and profitable for teaching, for reproof, for correction, for [fn]training in righteousness; so that the man of God may be adequate, equipped for every good work.2 Timothy 3:16-17 (NASB)

God wants us to be prepared to do good works. Thankfully he gave us the Scriptures. Today we have the Bible translated into many different languages, dialects, and versions. Rather than a threat, this is a great blessing. But we must remember that the goal of Scripture is not to be learned but to be lived. God intended his Word to be practical truth — a gift that prepares us to do every good work.

Prayer:
Holy God, it still amazes me that you chose to speak to us, your finite creatures, in our own words. May I never take for granted the great gift of being able to read your Word and learn your Truth. But Father, please give me the character and the courage to put it into practical use and let it train me to do your will. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
O taste and see that the LORD is good; How blessed is the man who takes refuge in Him! Psalm 34:8 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*August 11, 2015

Devotional:*_
For the word of God is living and active and sharper than any two-edged sword, and piercing as far as the division of soul and spirit, of both joints and marrow, and able to judge the thoughts and intentions of the heart.Hebrews 4:12 (NASB)

How often do you let God do major surgery on your spirit as his Spirit uses the Word to encourage, judge, motivate, convict, instruct, and inspire? With such a great tool so readily at hand for most of us, let's not let a day go by that we don't let God use his word on hearts.

Prayer:
Almighty God, your will is my heart's desire. But I realize that I need to be fed more consistently by your Word revealed in Scripture. Give me strength and consistency in my walk with you through your Word. Through your Spirit, inspire me to change what needs to be changed and to be blessed and encouraged in the areas that I need it most. I turn to you and trust in your Word to point me in the way of life. I pray in the name of your ultimate Word, Jesus of Nazareth. Amen.

_*Wisdom:*_
“So do not worry about tomorrow; for tomorrow will [fn]care for itself. [fn]Each day has enough trouble of its own. Matthew 6:34 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*August 12, 2015

Devotional:*_
For, “ALL FLESS IS LIKE GRASS, AND ALL ITS GLORY LIKE THE FLOWER OF GRASS, THE GRASS WITHERS, AND THE FLOWER FALLS OFF, BUT THE WORD OF THE LORD ENDURES FOREVER.” And this is the word which was [fn]preached to you.1 Peter 1:24-25 (NASB)

As the seasons change, the leaves fall, and the grass dies, we are reminded once again of how short our lives are. Despite the rapid advancements of technology, our deepest needs are addressed only by the eternal and proven will of God in Scripture. Whether you get your Scripture off the Bible on disk or from an old family Bible, access it today. Don't you need a dose of the eternal today?

Prayer:
As I age, I am constantly reminded, O God, of my transitory stay on earth and your eternal reign in heaven. Give me a sense of my place before you as I seek your will in your Word. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
The fear of man [fn]brings a snare, But he who trusts in the LORD will be exalted. Proverbs 29:25 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*August 13, 2015

Devotional:*_
For by grace you have been saved through faith; and [fn]that not of yourselves, it isthe gift of God; not as a result of works, so that no one may boast. Ephesians 2:8-9 (NASB)

Don't you love gifts! Especially when they're truly given, with no strings attached, all we have to do is receive them. The greatest gift we've ever received has nothing to do with our efforts. It is a gift from God. We didn't earn it, deserve it, or purchase it. God gave it through his sacrificial gift so our salvation would not be our boast, but his kindness.

Prayer:
Holy God, I can never thank you enough for sending Jesus and paying the debt for my sin. May I never presume on your grace or take the cost of your gift lightly. At the same time, Father, I want to live confidently, knowing that my salvation is not dependent on my mistakes but upon your grace. Because of such a lavish gift, I want to live for you today in a way that reflects the joy I have at receiving such an awesome gift. In the name of Jesus, my source of hope and grace, I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
“Blessed are the [fn]gentle, for they shall inherit the earth. Matthew 5:5 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*August 14, 2015

Devotional:*_
Be of sober spirit be on the alert. Your adversary, the devil, prowls around like a roaring lion, seeking someone to devour. [fn]But resist him, firm in yourfaith, knowing that the same experiences of suffering are being accomplished by your [fn]brethren who are in the world.1 Peter 5:8-9 (NASB)

Satan is no play or pretend thing. He and his power are real and intended to harm. But rather than spending our time worrying about him, let's resist him when we are tempted and focus on Jesus. He's the one who won the big showdown at Calvary, triumphing over Satan. He took Satan's greatest tool and disarmed it. Now we can resist and Satan will flee.

Prayer:
Thank you, Almighty God, for sending Jesus to break Satan's stranglehold over us. Through the Savior's death you have assured me that mine won't be the end of our relationship, but the beginning of life with you. Today, however, I ask that you help me especially resist Satan's power over my life in the following ways... Through power and in the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Every good thing given and every perfect gift is from above, coming down from the Father of lights, with whom there is no variation or [fn]shifting shadow. James 1:17 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*August 15, 2015

Devotional:*_
I pray thatthe eyes of your heart [fn]may be enlightened, so that you will know what is the hope of His calling, what are the riches of the glory of His inheritance in the [fn]saints,Ephesians 1:18 (NASB)

Heaven is something we see with our heart. When we are discouraged, doubtful, and depressed, we need to have the eyes of our hearts "enlightened." The dawn needs to rise in our darkness and we see the dawn of hope and the riches of our inheritance. But when things look bad, sometimes the only way to remember these things is to sing them, pray them, and read God's promises of them.

Prayer:
O God, you are my Hope. I trust in you and your promises. But I admit that at times, like even right now, I sometimes struggle with my confidence that you will act in response to my prayers and do what I've trusted you with my life to do. Please fill me with your Spirit and comfort my doubts and kindle my passion that I may serve you with boldness and share with others your grace. Through my Lord Jesus I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
How blessed is the man who has made the LORD his trust, And has not [fn]turned to the proud, nor to those who lapse into falsehood. Psalm 40:4 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*August 17, 2015

Devotional:*_
But you are A CHOSEN RACE, A royal PRIESTHOOD, A HOLY NATION, A PEOPLE FOR God's OWN POSSESSION, so that you may proclaim the excellencies of Him who has called you out of darkness into His marvelous light;1 Peter 2:9 (NASB)

Excluded. Rejected. Discarded. Abandoned. Forgotten. Pushed aside. Not picked. Each of these describes an aspect of feeling like you are a nobody. Satan gives our sinful flesh the tools and the opportunities to speak these words of self-condemnation to ourselves. But God — two of the greatest words in the Bible — loved us in Christ and brought us into his family and gave us a purpose. We are now part of the people of God! We have been chosen for the victorious team of teams. We have received mercy! Grace has washed over us and the love of God has adopted us in his family. Peter is giving maligned and persecuted people the reminder that they can choose to see themselves as "nobodies" or they can choose to see themselves by their new identity. Thankfully, Peter's words speak to our hearts, too. You, dear friend in Jesus, are God's child. You are part of his eternal and conquering people — like Moses, Esther, Paul, and Mary Magdalene. Mercy has reversed the power of sin and failure and put grace in place empowered by the Holy Spirit's presence in you. So don't live today as you once "were": live today as you are in Jesus!

Prayer:
O Father of Mercy and God of all grace, thank you for making me new — your child, part of your people, and a purpose put in the world around me on purpose. Please help me hear your description of me and not Satan's. Please help me define my identity by your words and not my own words of self-condemnation. I thank you for who I am and that I a no longer bound by what I once was. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
And He has said to me, “My grace is sufficient for you, for power is perfected in weakness.” Most gladly, therefore, I will rather boast [fn]about my weaknesses, so that the power of Christ may dwell in me. 2 Corinthians 12:9 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*August 18, 2015

Devotional:*_
Every [fn]person is to be in subjection to the governing authorities. For there is no authority except [fn]from God, and those which exist are established by God. Romans 13:1 (NASB)

Yes, there are things we don't like about our government. But God has truly blessed most of us so we can enjoy the protection of the authorities where we live. But we also live in the time of some of the greatest persecution ever known in the Christian era. So as we pray for our leaders and thank God for our freedoms, let's not forget the persecuted church all over the world.

Prayer:
O Great Deliverer, God of the Exodus, as you have shown your power and deliverance in the past, we ask that you act today and bless every believer who is persecuted for your sake. Please bless them with tenderness, healing, and protection on this day. In the powerful name of Jesus we ask it. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
“FOR THE EYES OF THE LORD ARE TOWARD THE RIGHTEOUS, AND HIS EARS ATTEND TO THE PRAYER. BUT THE FACE OF THE LORD IS AGAINST THOSE WHO DO EVIL.”1 Peter 3:12 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*August 19, 2015

Devotional:*_
who also made us adequate asservants of a new covenant, not of the letter but of the Spirit; for the letter kills, but the Spirit gives life.2 Corinthians 3:6 (NASB)


A new covenant — God willingly entered into a new agreement with us, his creatures, sealed it with the blood of his Son Jesus, and sent the Spirit to give us the power to live the life of this new covenant. God has made a covenant of love and grace with us. The Almighty has then turned around and made us worthy and competent to share that covenant with others. No wonder it is life giving: it brings life to us and through us!

Prayer:
O holy and majestic God, thank you for your grace that has saved me from sin and has redeemed me from the law of sin and death. Thank you for sending the gift of your Son and the gift of your Spirit so that I can live with you in a covenant of life, grace, and love. While I confess my weaknesses, I also commit to you that I will live to honor your sacrifice, love and covenant, trusting that you will ultimately empower me to be what you are calling me to be. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
The highway of the upright is to depart from evil; He who watches his way preserves his [fn]life. Proverbs 16:17 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*August 20, 2015

Devotional:*_
For because of this you also pay taxes, for rulersare servants of God, devoting themselves to this very thing.Romans 13:6 (NASB)

Ouch! I hate taxes. But I have to admit, I enjoy many of the privileges and blessings that those taxes afford. Paul reminds us in Romans 13, that civil authorities are God's tools to hold back anarchy, chaos, and lawlessness. As a Christian, I'm immune to most laws because my faith in Jesus is going to regulate my behavior far more strictly than a legal code. But I do have a responsibility (I "owe" it, Paul says) to be a good citizen, a good financial manager, a nice respectful neighbor, and a person who willingly honors those who have merited it.

Prayer:
Almighty God, I pledge my allegiance to you. You alone are Sovereign, Ruler, and King. But because you call me to honor my government, because you have so richly blessed me to be in a land such as this, because you have lavished your grace on me so richly, I commit to live today in a way that honors my allegiance to you, my citizenship in my country, and my respect toward those whom I meet this day. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Therefore [fn]consider the members of your earthly body as dead to [fn]immorality, impurity, passion, evil desire, and greed, which [fn]amounts to idolatry. Colossians 3:5 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*August 21, 2015

Devotional:*_
He [fn]made known to us the mystery of His will, according to His [fn]kind intention which He purposed in Him with a view to an administration [fn]suitable to the fullness of the times, that is, the summing up of all things in Christ, things [fn]in the heavens and things on the earth. In HimEphesians 1:9-10 (NASB)

Jesus IS Lord! God's plan was purposed in Christ. God's plan centered on Christ coming at the right time. God's plan was to bring unity in Christ by making him Lord of all! What's more, this plan that brings our salvation brings God great pleasure. God is the only saving God. Jesus is both our Savior and Lord. So the real issue we face today is this: What area of our lives, our hearts, our secrets, our sin, our rebellion, have we not submitted to his lordship?

Prayer:
O Precious Father, I know my heart can be deceitful. At times I can even fool myself. But when I kneel in your presence and am convicted by your Word, I find myself reminded of those areas I have not yet fully submitted to your control and Jesus' lordship. Please, dear Father, use the Holy Spirit to gently show and convict of my self-deception so that I may be wholly lost in your will. In the name of Jesus, Lord of lords, I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
For the choir director. A Psalm of David. How blessed is he who considers the [fn]helpless; The LORD will deliver him in a day of [fn]trouble. Psalm 41:1 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*August 22, 2015

Devotional:*_
First of all, then, I urge that entreaties andprayers, petitions and thanksgivings, be made on behalf of all men, or kings and all who are in [fn]authority, so that we may lead a tranquil and quiet life in all godliness and [fn]dignity.1 Timothy 2:1-2 (NASB)

God wants us to be a praying people. But more than that, God wants us to pray for people. The blessing of that kind of prayerful life is that we get to live peaceful and quiet lives full of godliness and holiness. So pray, dear friend in Jesus, pray as if world peace depends upon it, because it does!

Prayer:
Majestic and Holy God, your greatness is beyond my mind to grasp but your grace reaches me and teaches in a new way each day. Forgive me when my prayer life has not been passionate. Forgive me for letting my prayers focus only on what is wrong. Use your Spirit, O God, to ignite a hunger in my soul so that I come to find satisfaction only in you and your presence. In the name of Jesus Christ and through the intercession of the Holy Spirit, I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
The Lord is not slow about His promise, as some count slowness, but is patient toward you, not wishing for any to perish but for all to come to repentance. 2 Peter 3:9 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*August 24, 2015

Devotional:*_
“If it is disagreeable in your sight to serve the LORD, choose for yourselves today whom you will serve: whether the gods which your fathers served which were beyond the River, or the gods of the Amorites in whose land you are living; but as for me and my house, we will serve the LORD,” Joshua 24:15 (NASB)

While we can't speak for everyone in our family, we can commit to what everyone in our family should desire: We will serve the Lord! But more than commit, let's set the example and lead the way. "I will serve the Lord, TODAY!" Then we can ask them to join us.

Prayer:
Give me wisdom, O tender Shepherd, on how to lead my family to love you more. Please bless my parents and thank you for their faith. Please give me courage and sensitivity so that I can effectively share your truth with my children. O God, please bless those parents who are seeking to raise godly children that will someday marry the children you've given me. I want my house to be a place where you are known, appreciated, honored, and loved. In Jesus' name I humbly ask it. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
‘For I am the LORD who brought you up from the land of Egypt to be your God; thus you shall be holy, for I am holy. Leviticus 11:45 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*August 25, 2015

Devotional:*_
“Come now, and let us reason together,” Says the LORD, “Though your sins are as scarlet, They will be as white as snow; Though they are red like crimson, They will be like wool.Isaiah 1:18 (NASB)

Nothing stains quite as sin. It not only leaves a stain in our heart but a residue in our minds. But God's grace is shown in that he doesn't just forgive our sins, he doesn't just forget our sins, he banishes them. They are gone. The stain is removed, the guilt is taken away. We are clean by his grace.

Prayer:
O the joy your grace gives me, glorious God! I can never thank you or praise you enough for rerouting the whole direction of my life so that it will end, and begin again, in you and your grace. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
As forman, his days andas grass: as a flower of the field, so he flourisheth. For the wind passeth over it, and it is gone; and the place thereof shall know it no more. But the mercy of the LORD isfrom everlasting to everlasting upon them that fear him, and his righteousness unto children's children; To such as keep his covenant, and to those that remember his commandments to do them.Psalm 103:15-18 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*August 26, 2015

Devotional:*_
“God thunders with His voice wondrously, Doing great things which we cannot comprehend. “For to the snow He says, ‘Fall on the earth,’ And to the [fn]downpour and the rain, ‘Be strong.’Job 37:5-6 (NASB)


Isn't that a beautiful phrase! "God's voice thunders in marvelous ways; he does great things beyond our understanding." Rather than spending a lot of time talking or thinking about how marvelous God is, let's praise him in prayer.

Prayer:
Holy, Righteous, and Eternal God! You alone are truly and fully holy. I cannot but comprehend the distant outskirts of your ways, but I love you. You are so far beyond me on my best days, I can't quite understand why you would pay such a cost to redeem someone like me. But, Dear God, I thank you and praise from the bottom of my heart. In Jesus' name. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Likecold water to a weary soul, So is good news from a distant land. Proverbs 25:25 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*August 27, 2015

Devotional:*_
Do not love the world nor the things in the world. If anyone loves the world, the love of the Father is not in him. For all that is in the world, the lust of the flesh and the lust of the eyes and the boastful pride of life, is not from the Father, but is from the world.1 John 2:15-16 (NASB)


Love for things, especially temporary ones, can sure get us into trouble. Even worse, we can begin to think they will make us happy or fill the empty places in our hearts. But if we really sink our hopes and dreams in our Abba Father, we are attached to eternity and what we need most is always with us!

Prayer:
Give me wisdom, Holy God, to invest in you and things that matter. I confess to you that my eyes and my heart are often distracted by the glitzy stuff that is temporary. By your Spirit, O Father, stir my heart to yearn for you. In the precious name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
“You shall therefore love the LORD your God, and always keep His charge, His statutes, His ordinances, and His commandments. Deuteronomy 11:1 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*August 28, 2015

Devotional:*_
For this reason also, since the day we heard of it,we have not ceased to pray for you and to ask that you may be filled with the [fn]knowledge of His will in all spiritual wisdom and understanding,1 Colossians 1:9 (NASB)


In a world where we can feel so isolated and alone at times, it is so important for us to know that someone is praying for us and for our spiritual needs. As I think of the thousands who are a part of the Today's Verse ministry, I cannot help but pray that each of them, that you, are blessed by knowing that you share a spiritual journey with people all over the world, and that today, we will praying for each other. And of course there can be no better prayer than the one that Paul prayed for the Colossian friends he had never met — "I ask God to fill you with the knowledge of his will through all spiritual wisdom and understanding." Let's pray that for each other today.

Prayer:
Oh precious and divine Father, today I pray for the other believers who come before you and seek to live for you. I pray especially for those who share the Today's Verse journey with me. Even though we live all over the world and have all sorts of needs, we all know that our deepest need is to know and live your will and to be confident that we are known and loved by you. Please fill all of us with the knowledge of your will through Spirit-led wisdom and understanding. We want to know you, honor you, serve you, and ultimately see you face to face. In the name of our older brother Jesus, we pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
(“Behold, I am coming like a thief. Blessed is the one who stays awake and keeps his clothes, so that he will not walk about naked and men will not see his shame.”) Revelation 16:15 (NASB)


----------



## Loving

@baddison I just want to commend you on your faithfulness in posting these devotionals every day. I read them from time to time and its such a blessing.


----------



## baddison

_*August 29, 2015

Devotional:*_
For [fn]such is the will of God that by doing right you may silence the ignorance of foolish men. Actas free men, and [fn]do not use your freedom as a covering for evil, but use itas bondslaves of God.1 Peter 2:15-16 (NASB)


What does the world most need to hear from me today? A life tuned to the melody of grace that I claim I believe. Doing good, being like Christ, is Peter's answer to opposition, cynicism, and even persecution. We are free in Jesus, but being free means that we don't have to pretentiously prove we are free. Instead, we can live for him who died to conquer death and renounced absolute heavenly freedom so we could find it. We are free to serve others, and most of all to serve God.

Prayer:
Holy Father, my Great Emancipator, you have freed me from sin, law, and death at the cost of your precious Son. I open my heart to you today to say I love you. I and want to thank you for this gift of incredible redemption. Please accept the actions of my life and the words of my mouth and the thoughts of my mind and the emotions of my heart today as my offering of thanks. In the name of Jesus, my Sacrifice and your holy Son, I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
not forsaking our own assembling together, as is the habit of some, but encouraging one another, and all the more as you see the day drawing near. Hebrews 10:25 (NASB)


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@baddison Is there a way to get the devotions emailed to me? I used to get them before the site updates. Thanks so much.


----------



## baddison

whosthatcurl said:


> @baddison Is there a way to get the devotions emailed to me? I used to get them before the site updates. Thanks so much.


@whosthatcurl ....with the newest site updates, I'm not sure about getting the email notifications either.


----------



## baddison

_*August 31, 2015

Devotional:*_
For Christ also died for sins once for all, thejust for the unjust, so that He might bring us to God, having been put to death in the flesh, but made alive in the [fn]spirit;1 Peter 3:18 (NASB)

Having stood over the open caskets of friends, family, and strangers, I know the appearance and feel of death's finality and our human frailty. But Christ's death is that great reminder that death is a matter of perspective and faith. I believe God raised Jesus from the dead and that Jesus is the first fruits of those of us who believe in him. He is alive, not just in Spirit, but in bodily form. Because Jesus lives, so will we!

Prayer:
Almighty God, thank you for the gifts of your grace, Spirit, forgiveness and life. Most of all, thanks for the gift of your Son, who brought life and immortality to life in me through your salvation. While I have no great desire to die, I know I can look through death to you and your victory in me through Jesus. Please give me the courage to live for you every day until that day you take me home. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
being diligent to preserve the unity of the Spirit in the bond of peace. Ephesians 4:3 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*September 1, 2015

Devotional:*_
Trouble and anguish have [fn]come upon me, YetYour commandments are my delight.Psalm 119:143 (NASB)

This verse is hard for me, because I know I am so blessed. Trouble and distress do not seem to be a part of my vocabulary right now. But I know in many places in the world this statement is true of Christians who are under attack and live under the threat of persecution and possibly even death. But their love for God and their commitment to obedience is greater than Satan's threats because God's will is their delight.

Prayer:
Majestic and holy God, I ask you to bless and liberate your church under persecution. But Father, I also ask that if physical deliverance is not what is coming, I pray for my brothers and sisters and I, that we may be found faithful in death before surrendering to compromise in life. Please strengthen our faith: we believe but help our unbelief. Empower us through your Spirit to be obedient: forgive us when we fall. Most of all, deliver us into your glorious presence without fault. I pray this in the name of Jesus, in whom I find my salvation and assurance. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Hope deferred makes the heart sick, But desire [fn]fulfilled is a tree of life.Proverbs 13:12 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*September 2, 2015

Devotional:*_
Open my eyes, that I may behold Wonderful things from Your law.Psalm 119:18 (NASB)


From our perspective of grace and having been liberated from law-keeping as a means of justification and righteousness, this is a very fitting prayer. We can look around our world and see the anarchy and brutality when there is no principle of law undergirding the soul of a society. God's law provided so many wonderful blessings, and can still bless us today if we will let it. But the greatest blessing of the O.T. Law is Jesus, in whom all of God's promises find their fulfillment.

Prayer:
Holy Father, thank you for your righteousness. I know that you will dispense justice and settle all injustice when you judge the earth. This gives me comfort because I know that through Jesus, you see me as your righteous child. My prayer today is that I can live in a way that brings honor to you and reflects the character of your Son when he walked this earth. In his name, Jesus my Lord and Messiah, I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
“But I say to you, love your enemies and pray for those who persecute you, so that you may [fn]be sons of your Father who is in heaven; for He causes His sun to rise on theevil and the good, and sends rain on the righteous and the unrighteous. Matthew 5:44-45 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*September 3, 2015

Devotional:*_
Nun. Your word is a lamp to my feet And a light to my path.Psalm 119:105 (NASB)


God's promises, God's Scripture, helps us find our way in a pluralistic world of competing voices and lights our path in time so given to cynicism and despair. What such great grace we have to know God's will in our own words! Now if we will only walk in the light!

Prayer:
Loving Father, thank you for giving me your truth in Scripture. To know that you love me enough to communicate in language so I can hear and read your message is truly awe inspiring to me. Make my heart hunger for your truth revealed in your Word. I want to grow to be a righteous and gracious child in your family. With all my love I pray to you in the name of my older Brother and Savior, Jesus. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Bear one another’s burdens, and thereby fulfill the law of Christ. Galatians 6:2 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*September 4, 2015

Devotional:*_
“Sanctify them in the truth; Your word is truth.John 17:17 (NASB)


God's promises, God's Scripture, and God's clearest message of all, his Son, are truth. But only the last of these is truth, grace, deliverer, friend, Lord, Savior, brother, Redeemer...

Prayer:
O God, give me a holy passion to know your truth and live it in both word and deed. Make my life a reflection of your Word, who both proclaimed and lived your truth. In the name of Jesus, your ultimate Word, I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
O LORD of hosts, How blessed is the man who trusts in You! Psalm 84:12 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*September 5, 2015

Devotional:*_
How blessed is the man who does not walk in the counsel of the wicked, Nor stand in the [fn]path of sinners, Nor sit in the seat of scoffers! But his delight is in the law of the LORD, And in His law he meditates day and night.Psalm 1:1-2 (NASB)


I get to choose which sources of information I feed my mind. But this privilege and freedom is also a responsibility. God longs to bless me, but that blessing remains dormant until my heart delights in knowing and doing his will.

Prayer:
Wondrous Creator, just as you fashioned such a beautiful world and put me together in my mother's womb, I also ask that you create in me a desire to know your truth and an insight in how to live that truth. I know your Holy Spirit is in me to help me in this journey, but I want so much to please you and bless you because of all the ways you have blessed me. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
“Blessed are those who hunger and thirst for righteousness, for they shall be satisfied. Matthew 5:6 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*September 7, 2015

Devotional:*_
O come, let us sing for joy to the LORD, Let us shout joyfully to the rock of our salvation. Let us come before His presence with [fn]thanksgiving, Let us shout joyfully to Him with [fn]psalms.Psalm 95:1-2 (NASB)


Joy knows no better explanation than laughter and song. We sing to the Lord because we are joyful! Our music is not inhibited or held back, but exuberant and as full of sound as it is of heart. Thanksgiving brings us into the Father's presence and it is our joy at being saved that leads us to sing.

Prayer:
O most wonderful and glorious God, thank you so much for saving me from sin, death, law, and futility. Thank you for saving me and giving me the assurance, through your Holy Spirit, that I can come before you with exuberant and overflowing joy. Your love and grace have not only given me hope but have made me your child. Hear my heart and be blessed by my songs of praise. In the name of Jesus I pray and will shout your praise forever and ever. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Submit therefore to God. Resist the devil and he will flee from you. James 4:7 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*September 8, 2015

Devotional:*_
I thank [fn]my God always concerning you for the grace of God which was given you in Christ Jesus, that in everything you were enriched in Him, in all speech and all knowledge,1 Corinthians 1:4-5 (NASB)


The apostle Paul was amazing. He is writing one of the most problematic churches and yet finds reasons to give thanks for them. First, he is thankful for them because Jesus died for them. When God extends his grace to others, how can we not do the same? Second, he recognizes the areas of their abuse are also a reason to give thanks - they may have distorted it, but when reigned in to honor God, these gifts could bless their church. Even though he has tough words to follow, Paul's example reminds us that a child of God is something to be cherished, even if that child has problems.

Prayer:
Gracious Father, give me the heart to see reasons to be thankful for all of your children. I confess that it is often so easy for me to view others based on how they view me, share my theological opinions, or how much trouble they cause me. Forgive me, for I know if you had done the same with me, I would have never been one of your children. Please help me rejoice in your children. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
He made Him who knew no sin to besin on our behalf, so that we might become the righteousness of God in Him. 2 Corinthians 5:21 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*September 9, 2015

Devotional:*_
Let the peace of Christ [fn]rule in your hearts, to which [fn]ndeed you were called in one body; and  [fn]e thankful.Colossians 3:15 (NASB)


Peace - that illusive state of grace that incorporates all of life's well-being. Because of Jesus, we have true shalom - wellness in body, soul, and spirit. His relationships with others, his victory over sin, death and the grave insures that we can have peace, too! So as we receive the Spirit of Christ into our hearts, we can live with our brothers and sisters, no matter how flawed in a state of peace. Besides, as Paul changes metaphors on us, we are the Body of Christ and of course a body does not want to be at war with itself. So live in peace with others, and do so with thanksgiving.

Prayer:
Blessed Father of all believers, please give me a heart to love your people. I know as the character of Jesus permeates my life, I will appreciate the preciousness of each of your children more and will come to see those difficult family members as the grit out of which you will fashion my pearl. I pray you give me grace till my heart matches my commitment to love all of your children. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Wealth obtained by [fn]fraud dwindles, But the one who gathers [fn]by labor increases it. Proverbs 13:11 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*September 10, 2015

Devotional:*_
Enter His gates with [fn]thanksgiving AndHis courts with praise. Give thanks to Him, bless His name. For the LORD is good; His lovingkindness is everlasting And His faithfulness to all generations.Psalm 100:4-5 (NASB)


Worship is always about entering - entering into grace, entering with thanksgiving, entering to share with others, but most of all, entering into the Lord's presence in a special way. But our entering is not the basis of worship. Instead, worship is about the Lord's faithfulness, goodness, and enduring grace. We come to God like so many before us, with God waiting for us. We come to praise him for all he has been, all he is, and all he will be. We come to enter and worship. We can do this simply because God is faithful, through all the generations, to wait for us to come.

Prayer:
Faithful God, the Almighty Rock of Israel, the God on whom the generations trusted, you alone, LORD, are God. I praise you for your enduring grace and mercy. I praise you because I want my heart tuned to your will. I praise you, because I want to prepare for my longest lifetime, the one in your presence. I praise you in Jesus' name. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
so that we confidently say, “THE LORD IS MY HELPER, I WILL NOT BE AFRAID, WHAT WILL MAN DO TO ME?” Hebrews 13:6 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*September 11, 2015

Devotional:*_
Therefore as you have received Christ Jesus the Lord, so [fn]walk in Him, having been firmly rooted and nowbeing built up in Him and established [fn]in your faith, just as you were instructed, andoverflowing [fn]with gratitude.Colossians 2:6-7 (NASB)


Some things you don't change, swap, or update. In an age when computer processors make major leaps every few months and software companies release new upgrades every year, we get programmed into looking for the new and improved version of everything. The simple but profound truth is that Jesus is Lord. No update needed. No rival worthy. No change necessary. In fact, if we stray from this as the basis of our life, we put all we hold dear at risk. But if we continue, if we grow, if we root ourselves in this truth and make it the undergirding reality of our lives, then our future is secure and our victory assured!

Prayer:
Holy God, I thank you for the simple, challenging and enduring truth of Jesus' Lordship. Through you Spirit, I pray that you will conform my life to more closely reflect his lordship in my work, my family, and daily influence. In the name of the Lord Jesus I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
For if anyone is a hearer of the word and not a doer, he is like a man who looks at his [fn]natural face in a mirror; for oncehe has looked at himself and gone away, [fn]he has immediately forgotten what kind of person he was. But one who looks intently at the perfect law, the lawof liberty, and abides by it, not having become a forgetful hearer but [fn]an effectual doer, this man will be blessed in [fn]what he does. James 1:23-25 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*September 12, 2015

Devotional:*_
Whatever you do in word or deed, doall in the name of the Lord Jesus, giving thanks through Him to God the Father.  Colossians 3:17 (NASB)


Everything! All! No matter what we say, no matter what we do, it is to be offered as a gift of thanks to God with Jesus' name, power, and honor attached! This makes all of life our worship and thanksgiving to God. There's no such thing as going to worship, if we live, if we talk, if we act it's worship and should always involve thanksgiving. So how has your worship been lately?

Prayer:
Almighty and Most Holy God, I want all of my life to be lived out to your glory, a living testament of thanks to you for the grace you have given me in Jesus. While I do not always do this as well as I would like, I lovingly offer you my words, my actions, my heart and my mind to bring you glory by doing your will. Please, use your Spirit to remove the areas of self-deception from my life so that weakness and hypocrisy will not rob my discipleship of its intended worship of your majesty. In the name of Jesus, my gracious Lord, I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Blessed is the man whom You chasten, O [fn]LORD, And whom You teach out of Your law; Psalm 94:12 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*September 14, 2015

Devotional:*_
Therefore, since we receive a kingdom which cannot be shaken, let us [fn]show gratitude, by which we may offer to God an acceptable service with reverence and awe;Hebrews 12:28 (NASB)


We are receiving the triumphant and glorious victory of God in his Kingdom. We will join with the angels and the saints of old and live with the Father forever in victorious and never ending joy. But this Kingdom doesn't just begin when Jesus returns. This Kingdom has started now in his Church, his people, those in whom God's will is cherished and obeyed. So our worship should be filled with awe that the holy God of Israel is also the lowly God in Jesus who has redeemed us and made us to be a holy people unto himself. What else can we do but worship with heartfelt thanksgiving and wonder struck awe.

Prayer:
Holy and Righteous Father, all things are yours. Thank you for sharing your blessings, your promises, your hope, and your victory with us in Jesus. Please help me to live a more thankful, victorious life before my unbelieving friends and as an example to my children so they may come to share your glorious Kingdom and ultimate victory. In Jesus' mighty name I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
“Or how [fn]can you say to your brother, ‘Let me take the speck out of your eye,’ and behold, the log is in your own eye? “You hypocrite, first take the log out of your own eye, and then you will see clearly to take the speck out of your brother’s eye. Matthew 7:4-5 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*September 15, 2015

Devotional:*_
Let the word of [fn]Christ richly dwell within you, [fn]with all wisdom teaching and admonishing [fn]one another with psalms andhymns andspiritual songs, singing [fn]with thankfulness in your hearts to God.Colossians 3:16 (NASB)


We sing when we are happy. We sing when we are heartbroken. Today we sing out of gratitude. God is not only worthy of all of our praise, he is worthy of all of our thankfulness. But the basis of all our songs is Jesus, and the proclamation of the good news that brings life to us through him. As that message, that word of Christ fills our hearts, we are tuned to be thankful children of the Most High.

Prayer:
I am so thankful today, Lord, for all the many blessings you have poured into my life. Your love, grace, mercy, and forgiveness give me hope for the future. Your gift of Jesus gives me life today and promises life tomorrow. The incredible physical blessings, as well as the blessings of family and friends are wonderful. But the greatest of all blessings is the assurance that I will one day see you face to face and share your glory presence forever. In Jesus' name I thank and praise you. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
If we say that we have no sin, we are deceiving ourselves and the truth is not in us. If we confess our sins, He is faithful and righteous to forgive us our sins and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness. 1 John 1:8-9 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*September 16, 2015

Devotional:*_
Oh give thanks to the LORD, call upon His name; Make known His deeds among the peoples.1 Chronicles 16:8 (NASB)


Giving thanks is more than being thankful to God, it is letting others know of his gracious works so they too can come to know him as Father, Redeemer, and Victorious Lord. Then others can join their voices with our own in a chorus of thanksgiving from the hearts those God's love has redeemed.

Prayer:
Holy God, Almighty King, bless all those who serve you in difficult places today. I especially am thankful for all the missionaries in other cultures sharing the grace of Jesus with people who need to know you as Abba Father. Empower their words, protect their lives and families, and bless their efforts with fruit. Please help me to understand that true thankfulness involves sharing your grace with others. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Do all things without grumbling or disputing; so that you will [fn]prove yourselves to be blameless and innocent, children of God above reproach in the midst of a crooked and perverse generation, among whom you [fn]appear as [fn]lights in the world, holding [fn]fast the word of life, so that in the day of Christ I will have reason to glory because I did not run in vain nor toil in vain. Philippians 2:14-16 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*September 17, 2015

Devotional:*_
(1) Give thanks to the LORD, for He is good, For His lovingkindness is everlasting. (26) Who gives food to all flesh, For His lovingkindness is everlasting.Psalm 136:1 & 26 (NASB)


Our thanks arises from the nature of God and his glory and goodness. The steadfast reason we give thanks is because God is good and his love is inexhaustible, beyond decay, and never ending.

Prayer:
O great Lover of my soul, thank you for sending Jesus as the demonstration of your love. I love you Father. I love you for who you are and what you have done. I love you for what you have promised. I love you for the blessings you shower upon me. I love you for giving me hope. I love you because you first loved me. I love you because you are worthy of all love. But I confess that my love is not as strong as yours, so please, fill me with your love by the power of the Holy Spirit. In the name of Jesus, your Son and my Savior, I lift my heart to you. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Let no [fn]unwholesome word proceed from your mouth, but only such a wordas is good for edification [fn]according to the need of a moment, so that it will give grace to those who hear. Ephesians 4:29 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*September 18, 2015

Devotional:*
But the day of the Lord will come like a thief, in which the heavens will pass away with a roar and the elements will be destroyed with intense heat, and the earth and [fn]its works will be [fn]burned up. Since all these things are to be destroyed in this way, what sort of people ought you to be in holy conduct and godliness,2 Peter 3:10-11 (NASB)


Holiness is that forgotten character virtue that is the Christian's reflection of God, his or her holy and righteous Father. In a day when grace is so easily cheapened, when anything goes just as long as we want to be buddies with Jesus, Peter's words should shock us into reverence - the holy commitment to set our lives apart from the evil and satanic sludge that defiles our world and to offer our bodies, hearts, and minds to do his will and reflect his character.

Prayer:
Holy and Righteous Father, teach me to do your will and reflect your character while offering your grace to others. May the movements of my heart, the thoughts of my mind, and the actions of my life be pleasing to you and reflect your holiness and grace. In Jesus' holy name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Likeclouds and wind without rain Is a man who boasts [fn]of his gifts falsely. Proverbs 25:14 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*September 19, 2015

Devotional:*_
(1) In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God.(2) [fn]He was in the beginning with God. (14) And the Word became flesh, and [fn]dwelt among us, and we saw His glory, glory as of [fn]the only begotten from the Father, full of grace and truth. John 1:1-2 & 14 (NASB)


All true ministry is "incarnational" - it involves people to people contact, human touch, and genuine physical care. Just as God purposely sent Jesus at the right time to the right place, he did so with us. We are here to bless others, "not just in word, but in deed and truth!"

Prayer:
Glorious Father, thank you for putting me where I am. I know I am here to do your work and carry on Jesus' ministry. Help me seize the opportunities you give me today to bless others in the name of Jesus. In that mighty name of my Lord I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
[fn]Praise [fn]the LORD How blessed is the man who [fn]fears the LORD, Who greatly delights in His commandments.Psalm 112:1 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*September 21, 2015

Devotional*_
God, after He spoke long ago to the fathers in the prophets in many portions and in many ways, [fn]in these last days has spoken to us [fn]in His Son, whom He appointed heir of all things, through whom also He made the [fn]world.Hebrews 1:1-2 (NASB)


God is a speaking God. He loves us and has chosen to get his message to us in words. First there were the patriarchs and great prophets. Then there was the written record in the Scriptures. But God's greatest message, his most powerful words, were not really words at all, but a person named Jesus of Nazareth, who is Christ and Lord of all. For us, his Church, to be what he wants us to be, we must not just look at Scripture, we must also look at him. He is the key to understanding what Scripture means and how it is to be lived.

Prayer
Holy Father, help me to see Jesus and his work and purpose more clearly as I open your Book and seek to understand your will. Fill me with your Spirit, so that I may greet each decision awakened to the answer to "What would Jesus do?" In the name of Jesus, my Lord and Savior I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
So, as those who have been chosen of God, holy and beloved, put on a heart of compassion, kindness, humility, gentleness and [fn]patience; Colossians 3:12 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*September 22, 2015

Devotional*_
Jesus said to them, “I am the bread of life; he who comes to Me will not hunger, and he who believes in Me will never thirst.John 6:35 (NASB)


We crave food at regular intervals during the day. During this holiday season food occupies our thoughts and fills up our activities. But deep in our soul is a hunger, a soul hunger. This hunger cannot be filled by food, drink, or chemicals. This hunger was the desire built into us by our Creator, placed there when he knit us together in our mother's womb. This hunger can only be satiated by Jesus.

Prayer:
Please fill me, my Father, with Jesus. Give me today, my Daily Bread, that I may find life in all its fullness. Precious Lord, Jesus my brother and Savior, fill me and touch me with your presence so that I can serve you by blessing those around me with your grace. In the name of Jesus, my Living Bread, I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Now for this very reason also, applying all diligence, in your faith supply moral  [fn]excellence, and inyour moral excellence, knowledge, and in yourknowledge, self-control, and in your self-control, perseverance, and iin your perseverance, godliness, and in your godliness, brotherly kindness, and in your brotherly kindness, love.2 Peter 1:5-7 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*September 23, 2015

Devotional:*_
Then Jesus again spoke to them, saying, “I am the Light of the world; he who follows Me will not walk in the darkness, but will have the Light of life.”John 8:12 (NASB)


Darkness is more than a symbol, it is a pervasive way of living and viewing the world. Darkness is the place of deception, evil, crime, predators, sin, and death. To follow Jesus means to bring him our heart and let him cast from the darkness that plagues us on the inside so we don't have to be afraid of the darkness on the outside. In this way, Jesus gives us light, but it is a light that does more than fill a dark room with light. This is a light that illumines the heart.

Prayer:
Holy God who lives in glorious and irrepressible light, I praise you for sending Jesus to cast away the dark fears that so easily envelop me. I pray for strength and courage to not only live in the light, but show others their way to the light. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Beloved, I urge you as aliens and strangers to abstain from fleshly lusts which wage war against the soul. 1 Peter 2:11 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*September 24, 2015

Devotional*_
So Jesus said to them again, “Truly, truly, I say to you, I am the door of the sheep. “All who came before Me are thieves and robbers, but the sheep did not hear them. “I am the door; if anyone enters through Me, he will be saved, and will go in and out and find pasture. “The thief comes only to steal and kill and destroy; I came that they may have life, and [fn]have itabundantly.John 10:7-10 (NASB)


Jesus came to the world to give us life. He didn't come to bring us rules, or judgement, or fear, or work. Jesus came to give us life in its fullest form. While we know that this is promised to us when we go to be with him for all eternity, John wants us to clearly hear that Jesus' promise to give us life begins right now! Not JUST life later, but also life NOW!

Prayer:
Almighty God, I confess that sometimes I play life too carefully, not risking failure and loss and not reaching for your opportunities and your concerns. Give me a heart that yearns to live life in all its fullness by seeking after your will, Jesus' example and the Holy Spirit's leading in my decisions today, and always. Through the name of Jesus I ask this to your glory. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
“Blessed are you whenpeopleinsult you and persecute you, and falsely say all kinds of evil against you because of Me. Matthew 5:11 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*September 25, 2015

Devotional*_
“I am the good shepherd, and I know My own and My own know Me, even as the Father knows Me and I know the Father; and I lay down My life for the sheep.John 10:14-15 (NASB)


The goal of our walk with Jesus is to come to know him as our shepherd just as intimately as he knows the Father. A key thing for us to remember: In a world where so many people want to attract our attention and are willing to give us advice, we can refuse their voice. We listen to Jesus because he has shown his love for us by laying down his life for us. He is not a hireling, he is the Good Shepherd.

Prayer:
Holy Father, you are wonderful and generous beyond description. You have shown your love by sending your Son to be my Shepherd. Help me hear his voice through your Word. Help me hear his voice through the wise counsel of spiritual friends. Help me hear his voice through the words sung to be by my brothers and sisters when we are assembled. Help me hear his voice in the Holy Spirit's work on my conscience. Father, I want to follow your Son as my Shepherd and Lord because I know he, like you, is good! In the name of my Shepherd and Lord I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Blessings are on the head of the righteous, But the mouth of the wicked conceals violence. Proverbs 10:6 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*September 26, 2015

Devotional:*_
Jesus said to her, “I am the resurrection and the life; he who believes in Me will live even if he dies,John 11:25 (NASB)


This is the most important question you will ever answer. Do you really believe this? Do you believe that when you died with Christ in baptism through faith, that you died the most significant death and that your physical death will not separate you from Jesus? All of life, even all of eternity for you, hangs on this one question.

Prayer:
Almighty and Everlasting Father, I believe that because you have adopted me into your family, that death will never claim me. Help me live with new vigor and confidence knowing that Satan cannot have me and death cannot claim me because I am yours through Jesus, your Son and my Lord, risen from the dead. In the name of my precious Redeemer I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Therefore [fn]be careful how you walk, not as unwise men but as wise, [fn]making the most of your time, because the days are evil. Ephesians 5:15-16 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*September 28, 2015

Devotional:*_
Jesus *said to him, “I am the way, and the truth, and the life; no one comes to the Father but through Me.John 14:6 (NASB)


I don't want to be any more exclusive than Jesus. But I do want to hear his voice. He calls me to find the way to the Father through him. I must also know that others must know him to find their way to the Father, too. How can we not be more passionate about those around us who do not really know Jesus as their Savior, Redeemer, Brother, and Lord? How can the first four books of our New Testament lie unread?

Prayer:
Holy God and Righteous Father, give me a passion for Jesus and a heart that knows him in word, deed, and concern. In the name of Jesus, your mighty Word, I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
“Enter through the narrow gate; for the gate is wide and the way is broad that leads to destruction, and there are many who enter through it. “For the gate is small and the way is narrow that leads to life, and there are few who find it. Matthew 7:13-14 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*September 29, 2015

Devotional:*
“I am the vine, you are the branches; he who abides in Me and I in him, he bears much fruit, for apart from Me you can do nothing. “If anyone does not abide in Me, he is thrown away as a branch and dries up; and they gather them, and cast them into the fire and they are burned. “If you abide in Me, and My words abide in you, ask whatever you wish, and it will be done for you. John 15:5-8(NASB)


We take on Jesus' character (bear fruit) by remaining intimately connected to him. The distance between heaven and earth is not so great when heaven lives within us. In John 14, Jesus reminded us that if we will obey him, he will come and live in us and will reveal himself to us. So as we obey him, we know him better. His life becomes real in us.

Prayer:
Precious Lord, I want to obey your word, your will, and your example. I want to obey you to honor you, to love you, and to know you. So please, help me better come to know you as I more closely walk in your steps. Help me to know what it means to live your life in my world. Because of Jesus' mighty name I pray and thank him as my Lord. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Do nothing [fn]from [fn]selfishness or empty conceit, but with humility of mind regard one another as more important than yourselves; do not merelylook out for your own personal interests, but also for the interests of others. Philippians 2:3(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*September 30, 2015

Devotional:*
“The LORD your God will raise up for you a prophet like me from among you, from your [fn]countrymen, you shall listen to him.Deuteronomy 18:15(NASB)


Jesus is that prophet like Moses. He has come and taught us God's truth. He has taught us with his words recorded in the Gospels. He has taught us with his example, through the deeds he has done. He is teaching us through his abiding presence in us and through the Spirit he has given us. But he teaches us most effectively when we put into practice what he has said.

Prayer:
El Shaddai, who thundered from Mount Sinai and gave your Law to your servant Moses, I believe you are still speaking today through Jesus. Help me not only hear his voice, but listen to his message and life and put it into practice today. Gently correct and lead me in the way of obedience so that I may more perfectly glorify you with the worship of my daily life. Through the mighty name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Obey your leaders and submit to them, for they keep watch over your souls as those who will give an account. [fn]Let them do this with joy and not [fn]with grief, for this would be unprofitable for you. Hebrews 13:17 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 1, 2015

Devotional:*
“Therefore the Lord Himself will give you a sign: Behold, a [fn]virgin will be with child and bear a son, and she will call His name [fn]Immanuel.Isaiah 7:14(NASB)


God is interested in us personally. So much so, that he personally gives us this sign. Because of Matthew's explanation of the meaning of the name Immanuel, we know what that sign was - Jesus coming to live as God with us. His presence is God's presence. His life is God's sign. The miracle of his conception is God's mystery and also his statement of grace for us.

Prayer:
Holy and Almighty Lord who refuses to be the god who is detached and far away: I thank you for coming to live among us in Jesus. I thank you and praise you for your sacrifice and pain. I know this sign cost you greatly so please let my praise in prayer, song, thought and life reflect my thanks to you in Jesus name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed is the one who comes in the name of the LORD; We have blessed you from the house of the LORD.Psalm 118:26 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 2, 2015

Devotional:*
But when the fullness of the time came, God sent forth His Son, born of a woman, born under [fn]the Law, so that He might redeem those who were under [fn]the Law, that we might receive the adoption as sons.Galatians 4:4-5(NASB)


God waited till history reached his appointed time and sent Jesus. Just the right time — Roman rule, Jewish subordination, good roads, freedom, a degree of safety, a common trading language, cruel and barbaric punishment accompanied by religious infighting. In times such as these, he sent his Son to be a woman's son. He emptied his home so he could send a redeemer to our home. He did it so we could be his children — not pretend children, but real children, with full rights. So he could not only be God, but so he could be Abba.

Prayer:
Abba Father, even your name is precious to me. I gasp at how much it cost you to let me call you Abba. I don't understand such extravagant love, but I thank you for it. I know I don't deserve to call you Abba, but it sounds so right. Something inside resonates at the sound of Abba — Holy, Righteous, Almighty, Abba! While I know that I will never be a perfect child, I rest today in the confidence that I am your child and you claim me. Thank you in Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“Blessed are the merciful, for they shall receive mercy.Matthew 5:7 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*October 3, 2015

Devotional*_
Gathering together all the chief priests and scribes of the people, he inquired of them where the [fn]Messiah was to be born. They said to him, “In Bethlehem of Judea; for this is what has been written [fn]by the prophet: “AND YOU, BETHLEM, LAND OF JUDAH, ARE BY NO MEANS LEAST AMONG THE LEADERS OF JUDAH; FOR OUT OF YOU SHALL COME FORTH A RULER WHO WILL SHEPHERD MY PEOPLE ISRAEL.”Matthew 2:4-6 (NASB)


"The first will be last and the last will be first." That's one of Jesus' favorite sayings. Isn't interesting that God said it long before he was born. Isn't interesting that those who knew the Scriptures, but didn't know Jesus, said it too! Isn't it interesting that Herod and Jesus lived it thirty years before Jesus would teach it? Isn't it interesting that the Jesus gave us the Lord's Supper to remember that while Jesus died and shed his blood, on the first day of the week, Sunday, he rose. When it matters most, Jesus and his people will finish first!

Prayer:
You, O Lord, are marvelous. You are God Almighty, the holy and majestic Creator. Yet you became the least so I can share in your glory. Please help me, O God, never to look down on someone else because they look like the least. I know, Father, that as I serve and love them, I'm serving and loving you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
When a wicked man dies, hisexpectation will perish, And the hope of strong men perishes.Proverbs 11:7 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*October 5, 2015

Devotional:*_
Now in the sixth month the angel Gabriel was sent from God to a city in Galilee called Nazareth, to a virgin [fn]engaged to a man whose name was Joseph, of the [fn]descendants of David; and the virgin’s name was [fn]ary. And coming in, he said to her, “Greetings, [fn]favored one! The Lord iswith you.”Luke 1:26-28 (NASB)


Wow! Such a familiar sentence packed with emotion. An angel comes to Nazareth to visit and speak with a young woman engaged to be married. Before the history shattering news is announced, she is given one key reminder that will be truer than she could imagine, "The Lord is with you."

Prayer:
My request, O God, I've sung many times: "Be with me Lord, I cannot live without Thee. I cannot bear, to take one step alone." Father, I need your abiding presence to face the challenges of life. As you have upheld your children through the ages, I am thankful to greet each day knowing that I will not face it alone. In Jesus' name. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Whatever you do in word or deed, doall in the name of the Lord Jesus, giving thanks through Him to God the Father. Colossians 3:17 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 6, 2015

Devotional*
The angel said to her, “Do not be afraid, Mary; for you have found favor with God.“And behold, you will conceive in your womb and bear a son, and you shall name Him Jesus. “He will be great and will be called the Son of the Most High; and the Lord God will give Him the throne of His father David;Luke 1:30-33(NASB)


Jesus is identified by many names stated or implied in the four Gospels (Matthew, Mark, Luke, John). Notice how Jesus is identified in just this one passage: child, son, Jesus, great, Son of the Most High, King, son of David, and leader of Israel (Jacob). Jesus exhausts all descriptions, and yet chose to be limited to imperfect descriptions by becoming human. But this flood of names and descriptions helps us find Jesus as our Savior in every trial and blessing of life. Jesus is Savior for all seasons.

Prayer:
Holy and Almighty Father, I thank you for all the ways Jesus is described and all the names he is given. They help me see the breadth of his nature and the depth of his character. Please bless me that I may always find a dimension of Jesus' ministry or a name or description of Jesus to help sustain me, when I walk through the shadows of doubt caused by the evil one. Help me, O Father, to see Jesus and not my preoccupations and biases so that when he comes again, I will know him, and he me. Through the glorious name of the Savior I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Therefore, confess your sins to one another, and pray for one another so that you may be healed. The effective [fn]prayer of a righteous man can accomplish much. James5:16 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 7, 2015

Devotional:*
And Mary said: “My soul [fn]exalts the Lord,Luke 1:46(NASB)

While Mary's submission to God's will costs her in ways we can never imagine, for Jesus to come to life in the hearts of people today our attitude must be the same as her attitude was on this night of miracle and mystery. We too, must be willing to be the Lord's servant and offer him the praise of our lives and of our lips. In Jesus, the Lord has done great things for us!

Prayer:
Majestic Father, Almighty God, you have done wonderful things for me. You have saved me from sin, you have paid the price for my rebellion, and you have given me the promise of heaven and the Holy Spirit to empower me there. You are greater than I can imagine and your glory is without compare, yet you have stooped so low as to reach me and then raised me back up with you by your grace. I can never fully thank you, for you are more wonderful to me than my words can declare or a thousand years of life could repay. In Jesus holy name I give you all glory and praise. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Many are the afflictions of the righteous, But the LORD delivers him out of them all.Psalm 34:19 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 8, 2015

Devotional*
But when he had considered this, behold, an angel of the Lord appeared to him in a dream, saying, “Joseph, son of David, do not be afraid to take Mary as your wife; for[fn]the Child who has been [fn]conceived in her is of the Holy Spirit. “She will bear a Son; and you shall call His name Jesus, for [fn]He will save His people from their sins.”Matthew 1:20-21(NASB)


Jesus first had to become the sins of the people before he could save them (us) from those sins (2 Cor. 5:21; 1 John 4:10). His own people rejected him before his forgiveness could be received. Jesus' gift of salvation was incredibly costly to him. It is a reminder of two great truths: God loves us incredibly and salvation is a precious gift. In Jesus we know and experience both truths!

Prayer:
Almighty God and Savior, thank you for bearing the cost of my sin in Jesus. Thank you precious Lord for taking on human flesh and bearing it's difficulties and facing rejection so I could be saved. My salvation makes all other names pale in comparison to Jesus, in whom I offer all thanks and praise. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Let us not lose heart in doing good, for in due time we will reap if we do not grow weary.Galatians 6:9 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 9, 2015

Devotional:*
“Blessed bethe Lord God of Israel, For He has visited us and accomplished redemption for His people, And has raised up a horn of salvation for us In the house of David His servant— As He spoke by the mouth of His holy prophets from of old—Luke 1:68-70(NASB)


What God does in Jesus, is not a surprise. Yes, it was unexpected, but the "hints" and prophecies of his coming are found all over the Old Testament. The holy prophets had spoken about it "long ago." But more than the prophets, Jesus coming is God keeping his word. Jesus' coming is God's answer to his promises. That's why Paul can say that all God's promises find their yes in Jesus and it is through Jesus that the "amen" is spoken (2 Cor. 1). In Jesus, God comes, God ministers, God cares, God saves, God redeems, and God keeps his promises.

Prayer:
I thank you, Holy Father, that you keep your promises. I know I don't have to worry that you will keep your word to me; your love, character, and kindness guarantee that you will. So please help me be more faithful to you as I seek to honor my commitments and pledges to you. I know this is important to you not only because I need to learn obedience, but I also need to develop a character more consistent with your own. Thank you for hearing my heart, in Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He who is steadfast in righteousness will attainto life, And he who pursues evil will bring abouthis own death.Proverbs 11:19 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 10, 2015

Devotional*
“And you, child, will be called the prophet of the Most High; For you will go on BEFORE THE LORD TO PREPARE HIS WAYS: To give to His people theknowledge of salvation [fn]By the forgiveness of their sins, Because of the tender mercy of our God, With which the Sunrise from on high will visit us,Luke 1:76-78 (NASB)


Where does salvation come from? Does it come from our sense that something is desperately wrong and we need to change and make it better? Does it come from casting things in a more positive light so we don't become discouraged and quit? Does it come from a lucky break? Does it come because we are scrupulously righteous and deserve it come our way? Does it come from rigorously obeying everything in the law? No! Salvation and forgiveness come from one source, "the tender mercy of our God."

Prayer:
I confess, Father, that at times I've tried to earn my salvation. At other times, I have taken it for granted and trampled on your mercy and grace. Today, Father, I want to live for you: not to be saved or gain salvation, but to please you and reflect your character and nature. Your mercy and grace have redeemed from the worthless way of living that I see so many trapped in all about me. Thank you for your salvation, but please help me to live in a way that shows the joy of that salvation in all I say, think and do. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Therefore be imitators of God, as beloved children; and walk in love, just as Christ also loved [fn]you and gave Himself up for us, an offering and a sacrifice to God [fn]as a fragrant aroma.Ephesians 5:1-2 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 12, 2015

Devotional:*
Now in those days a decree went out from Caesar Augustus, that a census be taken of all [fn]the inhabited earth. Joseph also went up from Galilee, from the city of Nazareth, to Judea, to the city of David which is called Bethlehem, because he was of the house and family of David, in order to register along with Mary, who was engaged to him, and was with child.Luke 2:1, 4-5(NASB)


Isn't it amazing at how many inconveniences in our lives the Lord uses to accomplish his will in us. Can you think of a worse time to have to go on a cross-country trip with their modes of travel than Joseph and Mary faced. Yet God turned it into the moment in which the angels found their tune and Satan met his match.

Prayer:
Father, I thank you that behind history, and especially behind the part of history where I live, your hand is always working for my redemption and your glory. Give me faith to ride out the difficult times, knowing that you will use those difficulties to be the incubator of your next great work in me. In the name of Jesus, the Joy of angels, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
How blessed is he whose help is the God of Jacob, Whose hope is in the LORD his God, Who made heaven and earth, The sea and all that is in them; Who keeps[fn]faith forever;Psalm 146:5-6 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 13, 2015

Devotional:*
While they were there, the days were completed for her to give birth. And she gave birth to her firstborn son; and she wrapped Him in cloths, and laid Him in a[fn]manger, because there was no room for them in the inn.Luke 2:6-7(NASB)


I've always been amazed at how God chose to place his Son into our world. He could have done it any way he wanted. But he chose this way — to enter the world in difficult times under difficult circumstances as a helpless infant who must be cared for by parents who were vulnerable to so many frailties. Yet in spite of the challenges that lay ahead and the bewildering mystery that confronted them, Joseph and Mary — along with everyone around them — were caught up in the great joy of this new child. Thank God for such new hope!

Prayer:
Give me a heart of faith, O God, so that I might always see your sovereignty and grace being poured out on me in special ways. I am thrilled that you, the Creator and Sustainer of the entire universe, chose to enter my world as a child. Thank you for trusting your wonderful salvation to human flesh so we could know that you deemed us worthy of entering our world to make us right for yours. In the name of your Son, Jesus. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“Blessed are the pure in heart, for they shall see God.Matthew 5:8 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 14, 2015

Devotional:*
In the same region there were someshepherds staying out in the fields and keeping watch over their flock by night. And an angel of the Lord suddenly stood before them, and the glory of the Lord shone around them; and they were terribly frightened. But the angel said to them, “Do not be afraid; for behold, I bring you good news of great joy which will be for all the people; for today in the city of David there has been born for you a Savior, who is [fn]Christ the Lord.Luke 2:8-11(NASB)


Shepherds and the glory of the Lord in the same sentence. Shepherds enjoyed a great heritage in Israel with Abraham, Moses, and David as notable shepherds and God being identified through Psalm 23 as a great shepherd. But by this time in Israelite history, they were not highly regarded. They smelled like sheep. They spent their time with sheep. They were not really clean and religious enough to be considered spiritual. So when God chose to announce the birth of Jesus to shepherds with his contingent of angels he makes his point clear: Everyone is loved by God, everyone has access to God, and everyone is desired by God.

Prayer:
Holy and Almighty God, I confess to you that sometimes the outward appearance and reputation of a person colors the way I treat them. But today, I'm convicted of how much you want everyone to know about your grace in Jesus. Give me a heart to love all people and passion to share your grace with them. In the name of Jesus I pray this. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
But He was [fn]pierced through for our transgressions, He was crushed for our iniquities; The chastening for our [fn]well-being fellupon Him, And by His scourging we are healed.Isaiah 53:5 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 15, 2015

Devotional:*
for today in the city of David there has been born for you a Savior, who is [fn]Christ the Lord. “This will be “Glory to God in the highest, And on earth peace among men f[n]with whom He is pleased.” be a sign for you: you will find a baby wrapped in cloths and lying in a [fn]manger.” And suddenly there appeared with the angel a multitude of the heavenly host praising God and saying, “Glory to God in the highest, And on earth peace among men [fn]with whom He is pleased.”Luke 2:11-14(NASB)


The sign to the shepherds was a baby in a feed trough. Pretty potent sign isn't it! The Almighty Creator of the universe sleeping where the sheep and goats have eaten their grain and hay. That God would love us so much as to reduce himself to such an inauspicious beginning reminds us why the angels praise him so. He is glorious and yet he chose not to hide or protect that glory, but instead he shared it so we could find it, too!

Prayer:
God of the manger and Ruler of the constellations, I join my heart and my voice with the angels in praise to your glorious and holy name. Your sacrifice is so profound I am awe-struck. You could have chosen any sign to show Jesus to the shepherds, but you chose the manger. Thank you for revealing yourself in such a common place so I could find your sign and come home to you. I pray in Jesus' name with all my love. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Therefore from now on we recognize no one [fn]according to the flesh; even though we have known Christ [fn]according to the flesh, yet now we know Him in this wayno longer.2 Corinthians 5:16 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 16, 2015

Devotional:*
A Psalm of David. Bless the LORD, O my soul, And all that is within me, blessHis holy name. Bless the LORD, O my soul, And forget none of His benefits; Who pardons all your iniquities, Who heals all your diseases;Psalm 103:1-3 (NASB)


Praise must not just come from our lips. Praise must emanate from deep within our soul, recognizing all the great blessings God has given us. While God is worthy of praise because he his holy and majestic and mighty, we have even greater reasons to praise him. He has been so very gracious to us!

Prayer:
Holy and loving Father, I praise you for your gift of creation. I praise you for your love in granting us free will to accept or reject you. I praise you for choosing Abraham to be the beginning of faith and a people through whom Jesus would come. I praise you for sending Jesus. I praise you for providing the sacrifice for my sins. I praise you for raising him from the dead and triumphing over sin and death. I praise you for those who shared the Gospel of your grace with me. I praise for what you are doing through me and for me. I praise for what you are about to do and yet remains enshrouded in mystery to me. I praise because you are Almighty God who has chosen to be my Abba Father. In the name of Jesus Christ my Lord, I praise you. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Iron sharpens iron, So one man sharpens another.Proverbs 27:17 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 17, 2015

Devotional:*
“Come to Me, all [fn]who are weary and heavy-laden, and I will give you rest.Matthew 11:28 (NASB)


At the end of the year, it sure is nice to be invited to rest in Jesus. So before we begin a new year, let's pause and place our hopes, our future, our dreams, and especially our burdens down at his feet and let him give us rest.

Prayer:
Teach me, O God, to learn to rest in your grace and providence more and worry less. I want to surrender my burdens to Jesus and let him teach me his way and how to find his rest. Sometimes I am so tired and weary I don't think I can continue, so please, dear Father, let me find rest in Jesus. In his holy name I offer this prayer. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A wise man will hear and increase in learning, And a man of understanding will acquire wise counsel,Proverbs 1:5 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 19, 2015

Devotional:*
Make sure that your character is free from the love of money, being content with what you have; for He Himself has said, “I WILL NEVER DESERT YOU, NOR WILL I EVER FORSAKE YOU,” Hebrews 13:5(NASB)


We have two choices for our lives. Either we can live by faith or by sight. We can trust in God's abiding presence and power or we can depend upon our own resources. But wealth, like health, status, and reputation are all subject to decay and disappearance. Only one Source is always there for us and we know we can depend upon him, because he has been there for so many who have come before us. Never is forever and this one never I cherish: "Never will I forsake you!"

Prayer:
Holy Father, the Great I Am, thank you for being there tomorrow before I arrive there. Thank you for being there in my past when all others forsook me. Thank you for being there when I was unaware of your presence until I looked back and saw the evidences of your grace. Please give me courage to truly believe your promises, especially this one about always being there. Your promise has made "never" a very important word for me today! Thank you. In the name of your loving Son, Jesus, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“For where two or three have gathered together in My name, I am there in their midst.”Matthew 18:20 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 20, 2015

Devotional:*
Then Joshua said to the people, “Consecrate yourselves, for tomorrow the LORD will do wonders among you.”Joshua 3:5(NASB)


"Get ready. Get set. Go!" These words from our childhood are very important for us today as we seek to do God's will. God wants us to be ready. But all the personal preparation in the world is not going to make a difference if we have not dedicated ourselves and consecrated ourselves to do what we do to glorify God. What plans do you have for this next year? What plans do you have for tomorrow? What plans do you have for today? Before we "Get set" and "Go," let's get ready by dedicating ourselves to the Lord and his work!

Prayer:
Father of Mercies, I recognize that my plans and my ways are not necessarily your plans or your ways. Please help me as I dedicate myself to reading Scripture and listening for your will. I want to honor you in all I do and dedicate my efforts and myself to your glory, honor, and praise. In the name of Jesus, my Savior and Lord, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“You shall walk in all the way which the LORD your God has commanded you, that you may live and that it may be well with you, and that you may prolong yourdays in the land which you will possess.Deuteronomy 5:33 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 21, 2015

Devotional:*
But You, OLORD,are a shield about me, My glory, and the One who lifts my head.Psalm 3:3(NASB)


My dad would never let me walk slouched over with my head down. "Remember son, you are a Ware. That's nothing to be ashamed of. Even on your worst day you are still my son and a child of God!" God is our protector and our proud Father. He gives us glory because he loves us. Because he is our Father who gives us such gracious gifts, we don't walk with our head bowed low and our spirits slumped over. He gives us ultimate victory! Even on those dark days when victory is hard to find, we are still God's children. Our Father paints the sunsets and holds the stars in their orbits. He guarantees our future. How can we walk dejectedly when we remember this?

Prayer:
God of glory, majesty, and might, I praise you for all the many works of your handiwork I see in nature. I praise you for the laws that hold our universe in place by your command. I praise you for the redeeming work of Jesus. So to you, God, I lift my heart, my hands, and my head and praise you for your grace and glory. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For the choir director. A Psalm of David. The heavens are telling of the glory of God; And their expanse is declaring the work of His hands.Psalm 19:1(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 22, 2015

Devotional:*
while we look not at the things which are seen, but at the things which are not seen; for the things which are seen are temporal, but the things which are not seen are eternal.2 Corinthians4:18(NASB)



What do you see most clearly today? Is it what is seen or what is unseen? No matter our belief system, we ultimately have to trust what we can't see. Even the most atheistic scientist trusts gravity, breathes air, and depends upon principles s/he cannot see until they produce results in the tangible world of human perception. But as Christians, we don't believe the seen world is as real as the unseen world. The seen world is subject to death, disease, disaster, decay, disorder, and death. I don't know about you, but if it isn't any more permanent than that, it's not very real. I want something to hang on to. That requires I look past the seen to find my Father who is unseen. He is the one who guarantees the unseen!

Prayer:
Eternal Father and God of all peoples, help me see more clearly the spiritual, eternal, and real world of the unseen. I am not seeking novelty, nor am I on some quest for the bizarre. I only want to know you, your truth, and your character so I may more appropriately display them to others and help them come find you in the world of the unseen. Please grant me greater success at reaching others, to your glory. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“They will hunger no longer, nor thirst anymore; nor will the sun[fn]beat down on them, nor any heat; for the Lamb in the center of the throne will be their shepherd, and will guide them to springs of the[fn]water of life; and God will wipe every tear from their eyes.”Revelation 7:16-17(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 23, 2015

Devotional:*
O Israel, hope in theLORD;For with theLORDthere is lovingkindness, And with Him is abundant redemption.Psalm 130:7(NASB)


What do we have here that is unfailing and inexhaustible? Nothing except God's unfailing love. Even when we disappoint, hurt, offend, or rebel against him, he still loves us. While we were sinners he sent Jesus to redeem us from sin and death. Why trust anything or anyone else with our future? Let's lean on God's unfailing love!

Prayer:
Abba Father, loving God, I place my hopes, dreams, and future in your hands. I trust that you are at work for my eternal good. I believe that you alone offer freedom from all that enslaves me. Thank you for your forgiveness of my sins and your promise of life forever with you. But most of all, dear Father, thank you for your unfailing love. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Yet those who[fn]wait for theLORDWill gain new strength; They will[fn]mount upwill[fn]wings like eagles, They will run and not get tired, They will walk and not become weary.Isaiah 40:31(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 24, 2015

Devotional:*
“For the LORD your God dried up the waters of the Jordan before you until you had crossed, just as the LORD your God had done to the[fn]Red Sea, which He dried up before us until we had crossed; Joshua 4:23-24(NASB)


God demonstrates his love to us because he is loving. God demonstrates his love to because he knows we would be lost without it. God demonstrates his love to us because he wants to show his power to the peoples of the world. God demonstrates his love for us because he wants us to know his awesome might to save. God demonstrates his love for us so we will deeply respect, honor, and revere him.

Prayer:
Holy and Almighty God, I praise you for your majesty and might. I praise you for your love and your grace. I praise you with my heart full of thanks. I praise you with my head bowed low in reverence, to honor and glorify you, the only true and living God. May honor and glory and praise be yours in my heart and in my life as long as I live on this earth. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
that He would grant you, according to the riches of His glory, to be strengthened with power through His Spirit in the inner man, so that Christ may dwell in your hearts through faith;andthat you, being rooted and grounded in love,Ephesians 3:16-17(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 26, 2015

Devotional:*
[fn]Worship theLORDwith[fn]reverence And rejoice with trembling.[fn]Do homage to the Son, that He not become angry, and you perish[fn]the way, For His wrath may[fn]soon be kindled. How blessed are all who take refuge in Him!Psalm 2:11-12(NASB)


The LORD is God. We must not take for granted his holiness and might. But the incredible reality of God's grace is this: God, who thundered at Mount Sinai and spoke into existence the universe with its marvelous expanse, loves us and longs for us to draw near and find refuge in him. We can rejoice in reverent awe. We can praise with holy fear. We can rest secured because our trust is not in what is human, what is temporary, and what is vulnerable. The LORD is our God!

Prayer:
Forgive me, Father, for the times that I have cheapened your grace with inappropriate speech and irresponsible behavior. You are God alone. You alone are worthy of praise. Thank you for not only being holy and mighty, but also being near and providing me a place of refuge and protection. Thank you, dear Father, for being God! In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
God created man in His own image, in the image of God He created him; male and female He created them.Genesis1:27(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 27, 2015

Devotional:*
For we do not preach ourselves but Christ Jesus as Lord, and ourselves as your bond-servants [fn]for Jesus’ sake.2 Corinthians 4:5 (NASB)


Our message is not ourselves. Jesus is Lord. One day all of creation will acknowledge and praise him. But for the people around us to praise Jesus today, they need to see him alive in us. We serve others in Jesus' name. We are his body — his hands of compassion, his heart of mercy, and his voice of tenderness. So let's lift up Jesus — not just by telling others about him, but serving others as his presence in the world.

Prayer:
God of grace, thank you for the privilege of sharing your love with others. Thank you for saving me FROM my sin. Thank you for saving me FOR service to bless others for Jesus' sake. In the name of Jesus, my Savior, I pray. Amen.
___________________________________________________________

*Wisdom:*
How precious also are Your thoughts to me, O God! How vast is the sum of them! Psalm 139:17 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 28, 2015

Devotional*
For in Christ Jesus neither circumcision nor uncircumcision means anything, but faith working through love.Galatians 5:6 (NASB)


What matters most? Priorities are key in our everyday lives if we are to be successful and productive. This is equally true in our discipleship. We want to concentrate on what is key, essential, and most important. Paul reminds us what is essential: Faith showing itself in loving actions. Faith that does not show itself in loving and helpful action is dead (Jamez 2). Jesus wants our faith to express itself in vibrant and loving service.

Prayer:
Almighty God, please forgive me for the times I have lost sight of what is essential and focused on what is peripheral. Please forgive me for the times when my interests and concerns were more important to me than loving service to others. Please give me eyes to see the people you would have me serve today so others may know Jesus' love. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Great is the LORD, and highly to be praised, And His greatness is unsearchable. Psalm 145:3 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 29, 2015

Devotional:*
[fn]Your wives, your little ones, and your cattle shall remain in the land which Moses gave you beyond the Jordan, but you shall cross before your brothers in battle array, all your valiant warriors, and shall help them, until the LORD gives your brothers rest, as He giveyou, and they also possess the land which the LORD your God is giving them. Then you shall return to [fn]your own land, and possess [fn]that which Moses the servant of the LORD gave you beyond the Jordan toward the sunrise.”Joshua 1:14-15 (NASB)


I find it so easy to think of my needs and my safety first. I don't want to be selfish, but when it comes to making decisions about the investment of my time, it's so easy for me to see things only from MY perspective. But with God's people, it's a "we" and "us" perspective that is important, not a "me" and "mine" perspective. The Eastern tribes of Israel had reached their Promised Land. But they were not to quit the fight and settle there until all God's people were safely in their homeland. The same is true for us in God's Kingdom today. We are to look not only to our needs, but also to those of our brothers and sisters in Christ.

Prayer:
Loving Father, please give me a more gracious and generous heart so that I might better demonstrate your love to a struggling brother or sister in Christ today. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Now all thesethings are from God, who reconciled us to Himself through Christ and gave us the ministry of reconciliation, namely, that God was in Christ reconciling the world to Himself, not counting their trespasses against them, and [fn]e has [fn]committed to us the word of reconciliation.2 Corinthians 5:18-19 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 30, 2015

Devotional:*
Bedevoted to one another in brotherly love; [fn]give preference to one another in honor;Romans 12:10 (NASB)


We are to be devoted to one another. We are to honor one another. And the basis of this loving devotion and honor is found in one central truth: Because God is our Father, we are one family. We are siblings in God's Kingdom. Our relationship is eternal and built on God's grace to us and our grace expressed to each other.

Prayer:
Shepherd of my soul, thank you for making me part of your family. Thank you for the wonderful brothers and sisters in Christ who have blessed my life over the years. Thank you for their support and encouragement. Please use me to bless others in your family as these precious people have blessed and honored me. In the name of Jesus, your Son and my older brother, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Therefore, holy brethren, partakers of a heavenly calling, consider Jesus, the Apostle and High Priest of our confession;Hebrews 3:1 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*October 31, 2015

Devotional:*
“A new commandment I give to you, that you love one another, even as I have loved you, that you also love one another.John 13:34 (NASB)


Wow, that's a tall order to fill isn't it! Jesus has just washed the feet of his disciples. Over the next few hours, Judas will betray him with a kiss, Peter will deny him three times, and the other 10 disciples will forsake and leave him to die alone. Yet he still washed their feet knowing they would do this. He still goes to the cross for them while knowing they will abandon him. I'm not sure that I can love like that... yet. However, with the Holy Spirit's help, I will make a renewed commitment to love others who have hurt and disappointed me. I will also seek to mend relationships where I have hurt and disappointed others.

Prayer:
Faithful Father, thank you for your never ending love. Please fill me with your Holy Spirit and pour love into my heart so I can love others as Jesus has loved me. I need your help to love those who have disappointed and hurt me. O God, I don't want my bitterness or resentment to keep someone from serving you and knowing Jesus' grace. In the name of my loving Savior I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Every good thing given and every perfect gift is from above, coming down from the Father of lights, with whom there is no variation or [fn]shifting shadow.James 1:17 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 2, 2015

Devotional*
Therefore we do not lose heart, but though our outer man is decaying, yet our inner man is being renewed day by day.2 Corinthians 4:16 (NASB)


While we joke about growing older, the challenges of aging are tough. We realize our mortality. Our bodies can betray us. We can't do what we once could do. As Christians, we know that our aging actually brings us closer to home and to the time when Jesus gives us immortal bodies not subject to decay. God can help us use these physical realities to be heavenly reminders of what is important. With the help of his Spirit, we can be transformed to be more like our Savior and to be more ready for our heavenly home!

Prayer
Almighty God, I confess that I like getting older less and less, the older I get. I am thankful, however, that each day older I get, the closer I am to coming home to you. Please help me not to become cynical, negative, or bitter as I grow older. Instead, please renew me and use me to bless others who need to find their way home to you. In Jesus' mighty name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For all the gods of the peoples are [fn]idols, But the LORD made the heavens.Psalm 96:5 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 3, 2015

Devotional:*
I can do all things [fn]through Him who strengthens me.Philippians 4:13 (NASB)


What's the basis of our happiness? If it's our outward circumstances, we're all in trouble because sooner or later, these aren't going to be too good. Paul said he had learned the secret to living above life's circumstances. That secret was Jesus Christ. Jesus was his assurance that no matter how things were here, he was not alone. No matter how difficult things might be, these problems were not permanent. No matter how hard life was at the time, Jesus would give him the strength to overcome them. Paul is just as sure that Jesus will do this for you and me!

Prayer:
God of glory and might, thank you for the stories of your great power in the Bible. They give me courage and hope when I face my problems. I believe Jesus can deliver me, sustain me, and uphold me through my difficulties today. Please forgive me for those times when I didn't turn to you and honestly talk to you about my struggles. O LORD, I need the strength, the comfort, and the presence of Christ today. In the name of my Savior Jesus, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Let love be without hypocrisy. Abhor what is evil; cling to what is good.Romans 12:9 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 4, 2015

Devotional:*
If I take the wings of the dawn, If I dwell in the remotest part of the sea, Even there Your hand will lead me, And Your right hand will lay hold of me.Psalm 139:9-10 (NASB)


I guess for those who find themselves in places they shouldn't be, the abiding presence of God might be a bit terrifying. But I find great comfort in knowing that no matter where I go, from the moment of my conception to the day of my death, God is always there. He is there to guide me and sustain me. Even when I'm in places I am not supposed to be, doing things I am not supposed to do, he is still there. I can turn to him in repentance and receive his grace. I can turn to him in need and receive his strength. I can turn to him and know I am not alone.

Prayer:
Thank you, Father for loving me and personally knowing me. Thank you for the assurance that I won't have to face a day without you. Thank you for the comfort of knowing that I will never face my sorrows alone. Thank you for being the strength that sustains me when I don't have the strength to go on. Thank you that when tomorrow dawns, I will be with you no matter what happens during the night. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
[fn]But God raised Him up again, putting an end to the [fn]agony of death, since it was impossible for Him to be held [fn]in its power.Acts 2:24 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 5, 2015

Devotional:*
In God, whose word I praise, In God I have put my trust; I shall not be afraid. What can mere [fn]man do to me?Psalm 56:4 (NASB)


When all is said and done, there really isn't a whole lot we can trust. Most of us have been hurt at one time or another by a friend who has betrayed our trust. The world economy is volatile and things can turn sour in just a few days. The weather shifts and changes by the hour. But in our world of change, in our heartbreak and disappointment, there is one constant. We can trust God. We don't have to fear change. He is our anchor that holds in the strongest storms. He is our strength in our worst battles. His word and his promises speak of good things for us. We don't have to be afraid, we can trust in him.

Prayer:
Almighty Father, my Deliverer and Strength, with your help and presence I will not fear the days ahead. I praise you for sustaining your people Israel through history. I praise you for preserving your Word, the Scriptures, through persecutions and purges. I praise you and will not be afraid because my life and my future are in your hands. In the name of Jesus, my Lord, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“Do not forsake her, and she will guard you; Love her, and she will watch over you.Proverbs 4:6 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 6, 2015

Devotional:*
But[fn]we are not of those who shrink back to destruction, but of those who have faith to the[fn]preserving of the soul.Hebrews10:39(NASB)


I love this description of God's people that precedes "the faith Hall of Fame" (Hebrews 11). When you look at God's people over the centuries, they are not a bunch of wimps, crybabies, and cowards. Yes, they do have their bad moments. But all in all, they are not those who quit on their quest. They are those whose faith has endured and found God's great victory of salvation. This verse excites me because the Holy Spirit does not say "we can be those who don't shrink back," instead he is confident in us, our endurance and our faithfulness. We're not "shrinkers," we're believers!

Prayer:
Thank you, Mighty God, for your confidence in me. With your help, I won't be a "shrinker." I will stand for your truth, your character, and your will even if those around me do not. I believe you have great things ahead for your people, so I refuse to shrink back. Please empower me with your Spirit so that I can more completely serve you with confidence and integrity. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Leave the presence of a fool, Or you will not[fn]discern[fn]words of knowledge.Proverbs14:7(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 7, 2015

Devotional:*
There is no fear in love; but perfect love casts out fear, because fear [fn]involves punishment, and the one who fears is not perfected in love.1 John 4:18 (NASB)


While I approach God with reverence and awe because he is the holy and majestic God, I don't have to fear his presence. Because of Jesus and the Holy Spirit, I know God is my Abba Father. He longs for me to draw near him. He has shown me his heart by sending Jesus. He has shown me his love by having Jesus die for me. If he loves me that much, then I can trust that his desire is to save and bless me. I don't have to fear his presence or his judgment. As his child, his love has driven fear from my heart and replaced it with love from his abiding presence, the Holy Spirit.

Prayer:
Holy and Righteous Father, I thank you for your overwhelming love demonstrated to me in Jesus. I thank you for providing the atoning sacrifice for my sins and for adopting me into your family. Father, please cast all fear from my heart and help me walk confidently with you and for you, with character and purpose. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“The fear of the LORD is to hate evil; Pride and arrogance and the evil way And the perverted mouth, I hate.Proverbs 8:13 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 9, 2015

Devotional:*
But He *said to them, “It is I; [fn]do not be afraid.” So they were willing to receive Him into the boat, and immediately the boat was at the land to which they were going.John 6:20-21 (NASB)


Jesus comes to his disciples to comfort them in their worst nightmare - a storm on the sea. He literally tells them, "I Am, do not be afraid." Two key things are here for us to notice. First, Jesus uses a name ("I Am") that identifies himself with God who delivered Moses and the Israelites from Egypt. Second, he uses a surprisingly frequent command found throughout the Bible: "Don't be afraid." When we are willing to invite Jesus into our lives during the middle of our storms and messes, he not only says, "I Am, don't be afraid!" but he also helps us find our way to our most important destination, ultimate deliverance.

Prayer:
O God, the great I Am, you redeemed Israel from Egypt, you won great victories for David, and you raised Jesus from the dead. I know you can deliver me from what may come my way. Please forgive me when I don't act with the boldness that is called for by this kind of faith and strengthen me to more confidently trust in your presence. In the mighty name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The reward of humility andthe [fn]fear of the LORD Are riches, honor and life.Proverbs 22:4 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 10, 2015

Devotional:*
“When they bring you before the synagogues and the rulers and the authorities, do not worry about how or what you are to speak in your defense, or what you are to say;for the Holy Spirit will teach you in that very hour what you ought to say.”Luke 12:11-12(NASB)


When we need help most, Jesus promises he will be there and will send his Spirit to give us the words we need. Throughout the centuries, this promise has sustained those facing persecution and ridicule. It helped them realize that they were not alone and that they didn't need to worry about having the perfect answer to everything going in to face a hostile audience. This same promise sustains Christians today whether they are under governmental persecution or facing the hostility of unbelievers in the workplace, at school, or at home. When facing our enemies, we know we are not alone; our Savior goes with us.

Prayer:
Loving God, I need your strength and the Holy Spirit's help as I speak with those who are opposed to your message of salvation. I want your words, not mine, to be what others hear in that crucial moment of confrontation. Please give me wisdom to know when to speak, what to say, and when to remain silent. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
By wisdom a house is built, And by understanding it is established;Proverbs24:3(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 11, 2015

Devotional:*
and He died for all, so that they who live might no longer live for themselves, but for Him who died and rose again on their behalf. Therefore from now on we recognize no one[fn]according to the flesh; even though we have known Christ[fn]according to the flesh, yet now we knowHim in this wayno longer.2 Corinthians 5:15-16(NASB)


What motivates you to do what you do? What drives you to accomplish, to achieve, and to pursue even more? Paul said that love was his compelling force. What would happen in our lives if love was truly THE compelling factor in our motivation and behavior? What if our desire to love those who do not know Jesus' saving grace became our all-consuming concern out of love? He died so that it would be! Let's not disappoint him.

Prayer:
God of eternity, please be with me as I seek to allow love to be my primary compelling motivation in life. I want to show Jesus my love and appreciation for all that he has done to save me. I want to live for Jesus so others know he is Lord of my life. I want my words and life to show his love to others so they can truly experience it and come to know him. Please bless me as I pursue this goal. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
A gray head is a crown of glory; It is found in the way of righteousness.Proverbs16:31(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 12, 2015

Devotional:*
But Peter and John answered and said to them, “Whether it is right in the sight of God to give heed to you rather than to God, you be the judge; for we cannot stop speaking about what we have seen and heard.”Acts 4:19-20(NASB)


We can't contain what we've experienced in Jesus. We can't help but tell about what we've heard. No ruler, no threat, has been able to completely stop the voice of God from being heard through his people's witness. Sharing our faith happens out of the overflow of our experiences in Christ and our relationship with Christ. When we share our faith in this way, the authenticity of our witness can be rejected or ridiculed, but it can't be erased. We have experienced God's work in our lives. How dare we keep silent? We can't!

Prayer:
God of the nations, please give your missionaries and ministers words of truth and power, especially as they face ridicule and hostility. Please help me better know how to reach the lost around me and please bless our evangelistic leaders as they try to strategize and discern your way of reaching the lost in our world today. In the name of Jesus, the atoning sacrifice for my sins, and the sins of the whole world, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Poverty and shamewill cometo him who neglects[fn]discipline, But he who regards reproof will be honored.Proverbs13:18(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 13, 2015

Devotional:*
For thisfinds [fn]favor, if for the sake of conscience toward God a person bears up under sorrows when suffering unjustly.1 Peter2:19(NASB)


Unjust suffering! Ouch, even the sound of those words sends a chill up and down my spine. Such a thing doesn't seem fair or appropriate — and it probably isn't. Yet we have many brothers and sisters bearing up under pain and unjust suffering because of their commitment and loyalty to the only True God and to his Son, Jesus Christ. Wouldn't it be incredible if those of us who are not touched by terrible persecution or hardship would begin each day praying for those in our spiritual family who do face hardship, persecution, suffering, and mistreatment? As they display the grace of Christ in the face of such difficulty to honor God, let's pray that our Father will not only give them strength to endure, but that he will also deliver them soon!

Prayer:
Holy and merciful Father, please bless your children today who suffer pain and hardship while displaying the grace of Jesus. Whether these problems are because of persecution or because of life's difficulties, I pray that you strengthen my brothers and sisters who are suffering. But Father, I know the only permanent answer for this suffering is for Jesus' return, so please send him soon. In the name of the Coming Lord Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He who withholds his[fn]rod hates his son, But he who loves him[fn]disciplines him diligently.Proverbs13:24(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 14, 2014

Devotional*
And when they had prayed, the place where they had gathered together was shaken, and they were all filled with the Holy Spirit and beganto speak the word of God with boldness.Acts 4:31 (NASB)

Prayer changes us. Prayer calls on God to change circumstances. Prayer is powerful. Prayer brings revival. Prayer transforms God's people and brings about salvation. Prayer makes us bold for the Lord. So why do we find it so hard to find time to pray?

Prayer:
Majestic God, please raise up prayer warriors who will help transform your church and who will battle Satan. Please fill your Church with the Holy Spirit and with boldness. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He who despises his neighbor sins, But happy is he who is gracious to the [fn]poor. Proverbs 14:21 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 16, 2015

Devotional:*
But we have this treasure in earthen vessels, so that the surpassing greatness of the power will be of God and not from ourselves;2 Corinthians 4:7(NASB)

While there are many talented and successful Christians in the world today, they are merely vessels for God's message of grace, hope, and power. Our focus should never be on the container for the message. Instead, what is most important is the integrity of the messenger no matter the situation, so that the message can be seen without distraction. God's power is what sustains us, not our own, we are simply a vessel, a tool, in the hands of the Lord.

Prayer:
Almighty and all-powerful God, thank you for using me to minister to others as your partner in the work of grace. May my service help them more perfectly see the glory of your truth and grace you gave us in your Son. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The[fn]generous man will be[fn]prosperous, And he who waters will himself be watered.Proverbs11:25(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 17, 2015

Devotional:*
that He would grant you, according to the riches of His glory, to be strengthened with power through His Spirit in the inner man,Ephesians3:16(NASB)

What is one of the most important things we can do for those we love in the Lord? We can pray for them. But more than that, we can pray that God will strengthen them with power through his indwelling Spirit. This same Holy Spirit raised Jesus from death (Eph.1:19). This same Holy Spirit is God's great gift for those who ask (Luke11:13). This same Holy Spirit reanimated a valley of dry bones (Eziekel 37). And this same Holy Spirit will strengthen those we love in the Lord if we ask for him to!

Prayer:
Mighty and awesome God, I have several brothers and sisters in Christ who need your grace, mercy, and power poured into their lives by your Spirit. Some need to be convicted of their sinfulness. Some need strength and courage for their difficult road ahead. Some need power to overcome besetting sin in their lives. Please strengthen them with your power in their inner being through your Holy Spirit. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He who[fn]is generous will be blessed, For he gives some of his food to the poor.Proverbs22:9(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 18, 2015

Devotional:*
Now to Him who is able to do far more abundantly beyond all that we ask or think, according to the power that works within us, to Himbethe glory in the church and in Christ Jesus to all generations[fn]forever and ever. Amen.Ephesians 3:20-21(NASB)

Sometimes there is nothing left for us to do except praise God! While we may sometimes dream of doing great things for God and his Kingdom, the dreams aren't as big as God's plans. While we may be richly talented, influential, powerful, or rich, these are merely tools in God's hands, not symbols of our sufficiency. "God is able" has to be one of the best and most accurate phrases in the Bible. But this time, it's said about his work in you in me. He is able much more than we imagine to work through and in us. What can we say to that? Hallelujah!

Prayer:
Loving Father, please help me better know and live your will. I want to be your vessel of ministry, healing, blessing, and hope to those around me at work and play. Please use me to your glory today, and always. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The[fn]fear of theLORDleadsto life, So that one may sleep satisfied,[fn]untouched by evil.Proverbs19:23(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 19, 2015

Devotional:*
All this time[fn]you have been thinking that we are defending ourselves to you.Actually,it is in the sight of God that we have been speaking in Christ; and all for your upbuilding, beloved.2 Corinthians12:19(NASB)

When I pray, I often catch myself simply wanting God to do what I want, not necessarily what is best or most expedient for those around me or for the good of the Kingdom. I don't like to hear that God told Paul that he had asked enough about deliverance from his problem. Instead, Paul needed to learn that God's gracious strength and mercy were enough to sustain him even in trial. While I know I need to learn this same lesson, it is daunting. I want God to keep things nice and tidy for me. But then I remember I am a follower of Christ. If I am to become like my Savior, then I have to let go of my requirements on God's answers and open up to God's work to redeem others through me, no matter the personal cost. Only then can I truly know that his grace is sufficient for me!

Prayer:
Patient and loving Shepherd, guard my heart from discouragement in tough times and guard it from arrogance in good times. I know that without you I have nothing that is permanent. Thanks for giving me a permanent, steadfast hope of heaven with you, because of your grace and strength shared with me. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
All the days of the afflicted are bad, But a[fn]cheerful hearthasa continual feast.Proverbs15:15(NASB)
__________________


----------



## baddison

*November 20, 2015

Devotional:*
that all the peoples of the earth may know that the hand of theLORDis mighty, so that you may[fn]fear theLORDyour God[fn]forever.”Joshua4:24(NASB)

God brought the Israelites miraculously through the Jordan River during the flood season because of his love and grace and to fulfill his promises to them. But he was also making an important statement about himself and his people. He always wanted Israel to "reverence" him. In addition, he wanted Israel's enemies to quake with fear. They did. And God won a great victory for himself and his people because of his faith.

Prayer:
Holy and majestic God, you are clothed in righteousness and bathed in glory. I want to always treat you with the respect and reverence you deserve. Please forgive me for the times when I was not as reverent or respectful of you as you deserve. Forgive me when I didn't hold your name up as holy when others were using it in vain. You are worthy of my life, my love, and my all. I want to bring praise to you now and forever. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Let your eyes look directly ahead And let your[fn]gaze be fixed straight in front of you. Watch the path of your feet And all your ways will be established.Proverbs4:25-26(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 21, 2015

Devotional:*
“O Lord, I beseech You, may Your ear be attentive to the prayer of Your servant and the prayer of Your servants who delight to[fn]revere Your name, and make Your servant successful today and grant him compassion before this man.” Now I was the cupbearer to the king.Nehemiah1:11(NASB)

God takes great delight when we pray asking for his guidance and help! This is especially true when the focus of our efforts is on building up his people and his Kingdom. Nehemiah comes as God's servant. He's not giving God a "go do" list using prayer to make God his servant. Instead, Nehemiah's heart burns with the needs of God's people. The rest of the book of Nehemiah is proof that God loves his children to pray when the desires of their heart are on his people and his will.

Prayer:
Precious and righteous Father, please use me today as your servant. Take my words and use them to bless, encourage, and comfort. Take my influence and use it to mend and inspire. Take my time and fill it up with your concerns. May the glory and honor of all I do ultimately bring glory to you. Your grace has saved me, please now use me to share that grace with others. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The[fn]naive believes everything, But the sensible man considers his steps.Proverbs14:15(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 23, 2015

Devotional:*
Every good thing given and every perfect gift is from above, coming down from the Father of lights, with whom there is no variation or[fn]shifting shadow.James1:17(NASB)

He doesn't waver! Isn't that comforting? God is consistent and in his consistency, he gives good gifts. He created the world in all its majesty and gave it to us to use. When sin strangled life, God gave us the promise and executed it through Abraham and the Israelites. When death claimed us, he gave us Jesus, crucified and resurrected, to give us the assurance of our victory over sin and death. There is no shadow in that brilliant light and we are assured that light will keep on shining!

Prayer:
Gracious and generous God Almighty, thank you for consistently giving me your grace, your gifts, your love, and your promises. I have no one; I have nothing, that compares to you. Thank you for all your many gifts in Jesus name! Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Train up a child[fn]in the way he should go, Even when he is old he will not depart from it.Proverbs22:6(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 24, 2015

Devotional:*
God has looked down from heaven upon the sons of men To see if there is anyone who[fn]understands, Who seeks after God.Psalm 53:2(NASB)

Are you a "God-seeker"? Through much of history, especially when things are going well or in times of great wickedness, God has not found many who seek after him. But he's looking! He's searching! It matters to him! Just as God walked with Adam and Eve in the cool of the day before sin destroyed their relationship, God longs to walk with us. But he's looking for those whose hearts are yearning for his presence in their lives. So let's yearn!

Prayer:
Searching Father, Almighty King, my heart yearns to know you and to be known by you. I look forward to the day that I see you face to face. Until that day, please show your presence in my life and do your will in my character. May others see my life and know that I am your child and that I live to exalt your holy name. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
My son, do not forget my[fn]teaching, But let your heart keep my commandments;For length of days and years of life And peace they will add to you.Proverbs3:1-2(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 25, 2015

Devotional:*
you will be enriched in everything for all liberality, which through us is producing thanksgiving to God.2 Corinthians9:11(NASB)

As we examine our blessings and give thanks to God for his wonderful grace, let's ask why God has blessed us so much. Let's also remember the primary spiritual principle that God made clear in today's Scripture and also in his call to Abraham in Genesis12:2: God's people are blessed to be a blessing. Let's make sure we are not just recipients of God's blessings. Let's commit to be conduits of those blessings to others.

Prayer:
Thank you, generous Father, for giving your many lavish gifts to me. Open my eyes to see how I can pass on those blessings to those around me who need them. As I share the blessings you have so richly given me, may others find their greatest blessing of all — your loving grace — and give thanks to you! In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For by me your days will be multiplied, And years of life will be added to you.Proverbs9:11(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 26, 2015

Devotional:*
The LORD is near to the brokenhearted And saves those who are [fn]crushed in spirit.Psalm 34:18 (NASB)

While many of us are richly blessed spiritually and physically, many of God's people face hardship and difficulty. You may be one of those in difficult circumstances. Please remember that God has not abandoned you. Jesus is the great reminder that God cares and involves himself with the broken, forgotten, and downtrodden. Please know as well, that tens of thousands are praying for you today in the prayer that follows.

Prayer:
O God, please be with those whose lives are difficult and filled with pain and sadness. Please minister in personal and mighty ways to every believer with a crushed spirit. Dear Father, please rekindle the hope of every discouraged Christian. Empower them as they hold on to their faith. Pour out your Spirit with power, strengthening each weary and burdened heart. Help each one of your children hold onto his or her faith, finding a renewed sense of hope in your presence. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“Or how [fn]can you say to your brother, ‘Let me take the speck out of your eye,’ and behold, the log is in your own eye? “You hypocrite, first take the log out of your own eye, and then you will see clearly to take the speck out of your brother’s eye.Matthew 7:4-5 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 27, 2015

Devotional:*
Seek good and not evil, that you may live; And thus may the LORD God of hosts be with you, Just as you have said!Amos 5:14 (NASB)

Isn't it amazing how many people claim God is on their side. God has been "claimed" by those seeking to enforce slavery, practice prejudice, lie, bribe officials, practice hypocrisy, force injustice on the powerless, and practice "ethnic cleansing." But God makes the test pretty simple: do what is good, seek after the good, or you're not related to me! In the words of the prophet Amos, that meant equity for all peoples in court, in the marketplace, and in the place of worship. If we're claiming God is on our side, then we'd better draw close to the side of God, the side of good, justice, and mercy as God defines them!

Prayer:
Precious and Almighty God, full of mercy and lover of justice and fairness, I praise you for your concern for those who are often forgotten. By the presence of your Holy Spirit within me, convict me when I side with evil and oppression and stir me to work for the salvation of others, of my culture, and of my world — not just eternal salvation, but salvation from evil and hatred that are so prevalent. May your Kingdom dawn more brightly in our world as it does in your heart and will for us. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
It is by his deeds that a lad [fn]distinguishes himself If his conduct is pure and right.Proverbs 20:11 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*November 28, 2015

Devotional:*
Now I urge you, brethren, by our Lord Jesus Christ and by the love of the Spirit, to strive together with me in your prayers to God for me,Romans 15:30 (NASB)

God's people and God's ministries are constantly under attack. Satan does not sit idly by while his kingdom is plundered. But those on the front lines of ministry do not need to fight alone. You can help them. You can "join the struggle" by praying to God for them. Others you know need similar prayers. More than money, more than pats on the back, more than notoriety or success, God's servants and God's work need your prayerful support.

Prayer:
Almighty and Sovereign God, please bless and protect and empower these servants who are on my heart today... LORD, please bless the ministries, ministers, and missionaries of your Church and please dear God, deliver your children who are under oppression and persecution for the name of Jesus. To you, O God, belongs all power and honor and glory. In the name of my conquering King, your Lamb who was slain, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Do not let kindness and truth leave you; Bind them around your neck, Write them on the tablet of your heart. So you will find favor and good [fn]repute In the sight of God and man.Proverbs 3:3-4 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*November 30, 2015

Devotional:*_
“But go and learn [fn]what this means: ‘I DESIRE [fn]COMPASSION, [fn]AND NOT SACRIFICE,' for I did not come to call the righteous, but sinners.”Matthew 9:13 (NASB)

God is merciful. Yes, we do remember those blazing occasions when he was fed up and furious with the unrighteousness and rebellion of his people. But, we remember them precisely because they were so striking and because they did not occur that frequently in the hundreds of years he led the Israelites. God has shown us his heart. God showed it to Nineveh despite Jonah. God revealed his heart in Jesus' compassion to people. God has demonstrated his mercy and love with you and me by calling us, sinners, to his side and to bring us salvation. He will not leave us unchanged and content with our sin. Yes, he does call us to repentance. But, the very fact that the Almighty God, ruler of heaven and earth would pause and invite us near and give us a chance to know his grace is almost too good to be true. That same God calls us to share that same mercy to others.

Prayer:
Thank you, Almighty God, for being tender as well as powerful, forgiving as well as righteous, and merciful as well as holy. Please mature me in these sets of character defining traits. I don't want to be self-righteous, but righteous. I don't want to be a bully, but compassionately strong. I don't want to be sanctimonious, but true and merciful. Please fill me with your Spirit and gently confront me in those areas that need growth and change. May others see in me a reflection of you. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
“So you shall keep His statutes and His commandments which I am [fn]giving you today, that it may go well with you and with your children after you, and that you may [fn]live long on the land which the LORD your God is giving you for all time.”Deuteronomy 4:40 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*December 1, 2015

Devotional:*_
‘Give us this day [fn]our daily bread.Matthew 6:11 (NASB)

Why do we do the things we do? What is the motivation for our behavior? It's so easy to fall into the trap of doing religious things so we will look good to others. This is true even when culture reacts negatively to our faith. Those around us who know about our faith and the Christians around us become the target of our behavior. While we do want to have the right kind of influence on everyone around us, we must never make our decisions about spiritual service on the basis of being seen by others to be honored because of it. Our goal must be to honor God and bless others!

Prayer:
Almighty God, please purify my heart of any false motivation and help me serve others based on their need and my desire to honor you in helping them. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
But do not let this one fact escape your notice, beloved, that with the Lord one day is like a thousand years, and a thousand years like one day.2 Peter 3:8 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*December 2, 2015

Devotional:*_
“God is [fn]spirit, and those who worship Him must worship in spirit and truth.”John 4:24 (NASB)

Without the Spirit, we are not children of God. Without the Spirit, the cleansing power of Jesus' sacrifice would not be fully implemented in us. Without the Spirit, we cannot worship God in the ways he wants because God is Spirit. Our worship must be "Spirit to Spirit" and done in a way that pleases God and that is according to his will.

Prayer:
Holy and Almighty God, I want to be one of your worshippers. I want to worship you "Spirit to Spirit." I want to honor you by worshipping you according to your will. In all of my life and all of my praise, I want you to be honored. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
For the word of the cross is foolishness to those who [fn]are perishing, but to us who [fn]are being saved it is the power of God.1 Corinthians 1:18 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*December 3, 2015

Devotional:*_
“For if you forgive [fn]others for their transgressions, your heavenly Father will also forgive you.Matthew 6:14 (NASB)

As Christians, we live in the environment of forgiveness and grace. As we forgive others, the basis of that forgiveness is the incredible debt that God has already forgiven us (Matthew 18). But at the same time, as God sees that his forgiveness is kept in circulation and passed on to others by us, he joyously pours out more forgiveness on us. As hard as it is to forgive someone when we have been genuinely harmed, Jesus wants us to know that the blessings of doing so far outweigh the costs!

Prayer:
Loving and just God, thank you for cleansing and forgiving me by the atoning sacrifice of your Son Jesus. Thank you for challenging me to forgive others as you have forgiven me. Thank you for demanding that your people be a community of forgiveness. Forgive us, and especially forgive me, when we are reluctant, slow, or suspicious about forgiveness. I ask especially that you will forgive ___ for ____, and I ask you to bless this person with your love and grace. In Jesus' name. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
For the whole Law is fulfilled in one word, in the statement. “YOU SHALL LOVE YOUR NEIGHBOR AS YOURSELF,” Galatians 5:14 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*December 4, 2015

Devotional:*_
“Come to Me, all [fn]who are weary and heavy-laden, and I will give you rest.Matthew 11:28 (NASB)

Where do you go when you are exhausted and in need of rest? No bed, no vacation, no retreat can give us a truly refreshing rest if that rest doesn't involve coming to Jesus. So what are you waiting for? Come to Jesus and and enjoy the blessings of his presence, his love, his forgiveness, his grace, and his rest!

Prayer:
Almighty God, your Son Jesus is my strength and hope. I look forward to the day when he returns in triumph for me and all of your children. But Father, I want to know him better and to live for him with an undivided heart. I want to find rest in his presence, meaning in his service, and significance in his acceptance. Please bless me as I journey toward a deeper relationship with you and as I gain a more profound knowledge of your Son. In the name of Jesus Christ my Lord, I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Finally, brethren, whatever is true, whatever is honorable, whatever is right, whatever is pure, whatever is [fn]lovely, whatever is of good repute, if there is any excellence and if anything worthy of praise, [fn]dwell on these things. Philippians 4:8 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*December 5, 2015

Devotional:*_
“For I satisfy the weary ones and [fn]efresh everyone who languishes.”Jeremiah 31:25 (NASB)

In the overwhelming, hair-raising, and depressing prophecies of Jeremiah, God repeatedly told his people he would destroy them for their obstinate and hardened hearts. Yet in the middle of these powerful and scorching warnings, God also slips in passages that soar with hope and grace. Can you think of anything more reassuring than God's promise to "refresh the weary and satisfy the faint"? For seventy years, that's all Israel had — God's promise. But when the time came, God made good on his word. I believe he will do the same with us today!

Prayer:
Great Shepherd, I am tired and weary. Please refresh my Spirit and my body. Please help me find satisfaction in the abundance you have already so graciously shared with me. To you belongs all glory, honor, strength and power. I joyously submit myself in faith, waiting for the rest and satisfaction you have promised. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
[fn]An evil man is ensnared by the transgression of his lips, But the righteous will escape from trouble. Proverbs 12:13 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*December 7, 2015

Devotional:*_
From there they went out and beganto go through Galilee, and He did not want anyone to know about it. For He was teaching His disciples and telling them, “The Son of Man is to be [fn]delivered into the hands of men, and they will kill Him; and when He has been killed, He will rise three days later.”Mark 9:30-31 (NASB)

We often seek to attract large crowds to our churches, crusades, and rallies. Jesus also ministered to large crowds. But his strongest teaching on discipleship occurs away from the crowds, when he is alone with his disciples. What the crowds are able to accept is not enough to call mature disciples to that next level in their walk with the Savior. So Jesus withdrew for intensive teaching with a small group of committed disciples so he could mature them and make them ready for future challenges.

Prayer:
Holy God, please bless the people in my Bible study group and all those everywhere that are seeking to follow you no matter the cost. Please lead me to a small group of believers with whom I can share my life and through whom you will challenge me to grow in my surrender to the Lordship of Christ. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
The one who says he is in the Light and yethates his brother is in the darkness until now. 1 John 2:9 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*December 8, 2015

Devotional:*_
As a result of this many of His disciples withdrew and were not walking with Him anymore.John 6:66 (NASB)

This verse haunts me. Not just because of the three numbers in the reference, but because it is a great reminder that many folks simply gave up following Jesus when things became hard to understand. When he shattered their preconceived notions of religious things, when he confronted them about their motives, they went away. What will I do when things get difficult in my discipleship and I can't figure out all the answers to what is going on? I hope, I pray, I trust that I will follow until the way and the will of the Lord become more clear!

Prayer:
Awesome God, I confess openly that I cannot begin to understand all the complexities of your will and the way you work in our world. But Father, when I'm confused, please bring people into my life who will help me hang on to my faith until the confusion passes. And today, dear Father, please use me to help bless someone who is struggling with his or her faith. In Jesus' name I ask it. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
Jesus *said to him, “Because you have seen Me, have you believed? Blessed arethey who did not see, and yet believed.” John 20:29 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*December 9, 2015

Devotional:*_
Simon Peter answered Him, “Lord, to whom shall we go? You have words of eternal life.John 6:68 (NASB)

When Jesus asked his disciples if they would leave him like everyone else had, Peter's response is powerful and great. He knew where truth originated! He had heard the voice on the Mountain saying, "This is my Son, whom I love; listen to him!" He had seen Jesus' words change reality and destroy barriers to God's love and truth. Indeed, he knew that there was no one else who had the words of eternal life! So who are you listening to?

Prayer:
Almighty God, thank you for making Jesus so accessible to me. Jesus helps me see the full extent of your love. Jesus helps me more completely understand your message about wanting to redeem me and make me your own. I want to always come to Jesus for truth, grace, refreshment, and hope. There is no other one that I want to be my Lord except my crucified Savior, Jesus. Today, Father, gently confront me in those areas where I have yet to fully yield to your Son's lordship in my life. In the precious name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


_*Wisdom:*_
A tranquil heart is life to the body, But passion is rottenness to the bones. Proverbs 14:30 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*December 10, 2015

Devotional:*_
Do not be [fn]bound together with unbelievers; for what partnership have righteousness and lawlessness, or what fellowship has light with darkness?2 Corinthians 6:14 (NASB)

There is probably no other Scripture that has produced more conflict for ministers than this one. While not applying just to marriage, this verse is a powerful reminder that when we make life-long partnerships with those who do not share our deepest values, we are endangering our spiritual health. Just as God would not allow the Israelites under the Law to yoke a donkey and an ox together because it would ultimately break them both down, Paul reminds Christians that the same is true in their deepest relationships as well.

Prayer:
Father God, I know your will is not arbitrary. I know you want what is best for me. So please give me wisdom as I choose my partners and my closest friends. Help us to help each other live for you and share your blessings and grace. Help us to influence others to come to know you, your mercy, and your salvation more completely. In Jesus' name. Amen.

_*
Wisdom:*_
“But I say to you, do not resist an evil person; but whoever slaps you on your right cheek, turn the other to him also.Matthew 5:39 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 11, 2015

Devotional:*
In Him was life, and the life was the Light of men. John 1:4-5(NASB)

Life! Not just living, but true, genuine life. Life that gives us light that darkness cannot steal away. That's why God sent Jesus! Thankfully that light still shines and all of Satan's horses and all of Satan's men cannot put their deepest darkest darkness together again! Hallelujah!

Prayer:
For every good and perfect gift, for the light I have even in my moments of deepest darkness, for the hope I have of living with you in glorious and unapproachable light, I thank you and praise you with eternal joy, now and forevermore. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed is the one who comes in the name of the LORD, We have blessed you from the house of the LORD.Psalm 118:26(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 12,2015

Devotional:*
I know how to get along with humble means, and I also know how to live in prosperity; in any and every circumstance I have learned the secret of being filled and going hungry, both of having abundance and suffering need. Philippians 4:12(NASB)

Contentment! Mmmm, I'd like to have a little of that; how about you? I find it hard to be contented about almost anything. My performance is not up to par. My weight isn't where it should be. My words were a little insensitive in the last conversation. It's even easier to slip into recognizing what we don't have financially and then pursue that. But before money, possessions, health, or any other thing can be truly enjoyed, we first have to learn that contentment is not based on our circumstances but our salvation.

Prayer:
Almighty and generous God, you are the giver of all good gifts, so now I would like your help in finding the gift of contentment. Bless me as you choose, for I know deep in my heart that no blessing can compare to being your child and being loved and known personally by you. In Jesus' name I thank you. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed is a man who perseveres under trial; for once he has [fn]been approved, he will receive the crown of life whichthe Lordhas promised to those who love Him.James 1:12(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 14, 2015

Devotional:*
“For this reason I say to you, [fn]do not be worried about your [fn]ife, as towhat you will eat or what you will drink; nor for your body, as towhat you will put on. Is not life more than food, and the body more than clothing? Matthew 6:25(NASB)

Worries are many and they all seem to crowd in around bill time, don't they. Jesus reminded us that life is more than food or clothes. The real question is whether we can live like life is more than food and clothing. We get deceived so easily, like Esau who sold his birthright for a bowl of soup. Let's not sell out what is precious for the allure of what will most likely end in difficulty and entanglements or at the very least doesn't have eternal value.

Prayer:
Generous Father, banish fear and selfishness from my heart. I know you have already provided the most incredible gift of all time. Please help me pursue you and your will and not the things that choke out your presence in my life. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Therefore, take up the full armor of God, so that you will be able to resist in the evil day, and having done everything, to stand firm.Ephesians 6:13(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 15, 2015

Devotional:*
Instruct those who are rich in this present world not to be conceited or to fix their hope on the uncertainty of riches, but on God, who richly supplies us with all things to enjoy.1 Timothy 6:17(NASB)

It is awfully easy to try to build our security around money, isn't it? But world catastrophes, economic collapses, embargoes, and natural disasters can wipe out the basis of our security if it is in earthly wealth or physical things. But if our hope is in God, we get to share the bounty of his blessings in the world around us and the assurance that what is most important in our life cannot be taken away from us.

Prayer:
Faithful and loving God, I am so thankful that you are the one in whom I can find my identity, values, hope, security, and future. You have blessed me in so many ways, but please help as I'm working to put my trust in you and not in earthly wealth or possessions. To you belong all glory and praise, now and forever. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Wherefore seeing we also are compassed about with so great a cloud of witnesses, let us lay aside every weight, and the sin which doth so easily beset us, and let us run with patience the race that is set before us, Hebrews 12:1(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 16, 2015

Devotional:*
For we have great joy and consolation in thy love, because the bowels of the saints are refreshed by thee, brother.Philemon 1:7(NASB)

Wouldn't this description of Philemon be a great one to have said about you! To be loved, supported, and encouraged by an encourager is to have your heart refreshed and your attitude lifted. Let's make a commitment to be an "encourager" who refreshes the hearts of those around us this week.

Prayer:
Tender and loving God, thank you for leading the people into my life who have encouraged me when I most needed it. Please give me the eyes to see and the heart to serve those around me who desperately need my encouragement. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
And I heard a voice from heaven saying unto me, Write, Blessedare the dead which die in the Lord from henceforth: Yea, saith the Spirit, that they may rest from their labours; and their works do follow them.Revelation 14:13(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 17, 2015

Devotional:*
Shew me thy ways, O LORD; teach me thy paths. Lead me in thy truth, and teach me: for thou art the God of my salvation; on thee do I wait all the day. Psalm 25:4-5(NASB)

Life can be so confusing. There are so many choices for us as we decide the values that will govern our lives. So how are we going to find the best way, God's way, to live? We will ask God to show us! Our hope is in him. Our salvation is in him. So why not ask him to guide us and teach us his truth? Why not expect that he will make his will known for us? If our hearts are open to his truth and we are seeking his path, he will make his will known.

Prayer:
O mighty God, the only true guide to life, please help me to know your will more completely. I want to live for you and to please you. I want others to know of my allegiance to you — not just because of the words I speak, but also through the character of my conduct. In Jesus' name I ask it. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Judge not, that ye be not judged. For with what judgment ye judge, ye shall be judged: and with what measure ye mete, it shall be measured to you again. Matthew 7:1-2(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 18, 2015

Devotional:*
Call unto me, and I will answer thee, and shew thee great and mighty things, which thou knowest not.Jeremiah 33:3 (NASB)

God wants us to seek him and call out to him. He wants to answer us and tell us about things beyond our human comprehension. He longs to draw us close so that we can know him. Like a scared child calls out to a loving father in the next room, we too can call on him knowing that our Father will answer, protect, and comfort us. Even more than that, our Father will reveal to us things that would be impossible for us to know without his grace.

Prayer:
Almighty God and Abba Father, I do want to know you and to be known by you. Yes, there are things in my heart and my life that I wish were not there. But I know your grace and I am confident that you know my heart and its desire to reflect your glory, share your grace, and display your character. Thank you for the gift of being your child and having my future secured. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Wherefore, my beloved brethren, let every man be swift to hear, slow to speak, slow to wrath: For the wrath of man worketh not the righteousness of God.James 1:19-20 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

_*December 19, 2015

Devotional:*_
Then the Levites, Jeshua, and Kadmiel, Bani, Hashabniah, Sherebiah, Hodijah, Shebaniah, andPethahiah, said, Stand up and bless the LORD your God for ever and ever: and blessed be thy glorious name, which is exalted above all blessing and praise.Nehemiah 9:5(NASB)

"Stand up and shout it if you love my Jesus..." That's a song our children love to sing! But what happens to that youthful exuberance and joy at worshiping the Lord? Scripture seems to show us that God doesn't want us to lose it. Read through the Bible and highlight all the physical acts used to reverence and praise our awesome and eternal God. In a world which regularly uses God's name in vain, isn't it time we stood up and praised him — not only in church (our private worship) and our daily devotionals (our personal worship), but also in our lives every day (our public worship)?!

Prayer:
Heavenly Father, I find it incomprehensible that an eternal and mighty God would choose to listen to my prayers. Yet I know you do hear them and respond to them. Thank you! Please be praised in my worship, whether I offer it in private with other Christians at church, in my daily personal worship, or in my public worship as I live as an example before my coworkers. You alone are God and worthy of all praise; please be praised in my life. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Saying., Blessed arethey whose iniquities are forgiven, and whose sins are covered.Romans 4:7(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 21, 2015

Devotional:*
Again Isaiah says, “THERE SHALL COME THE ROOT OF JESSE, AND HE WHO ARISES TO RULE OVER THE GENTILES, IN HIM SHALL THE GENTILES HOPE.”Romans 15:12(NASB)

When Jesus came, he did come to the nation of Israel, according to the promises made to God's people. He was a proper descendant of King David, the son of Jesse. His birth was prophesied by Jewish prophets and recorded in the Bible of the Israelite people. But no matter how Jewish his origins, Jesus came for all people in fulfillment of Old Testament promises that God would save all nations through Israel and the Jewish Messiah. While David brought Israel great power and notoriety as an awesome warrior and King, Jesus brought the reign of grace to the hearts of millions of Jews and non-Jews by conquering death and bringing true life.

Prayer:
Father, as this year draws to a close and ethnic and religious emotions are stirred around the world, please bless us with peace. Give us a deep sense of your love and presence. Shepherd us in your grace. At the same time, rekindle in our hearts your desire to bring all people together in peace through salvation in Jesus. Please bless your children throughout the world who are lovingly sharing your gospel to a culture other than their own. Bless them as they are apart from their families. Most of all, bless them with the joy of their desire — using them to lead someone to salvation during this holiday season. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“Blessed are the pure in heart, for they shall see God.Matthew 5:8(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 22, 2015

Devotional:*
Instruct them to do good, to be rich in good [fn]works, to be generous and ready to share, 1 Timothy 6:18(NASB)

Generosity is such a wonderful thing — not just to those on the receiving end, but also to those who are on the giving end. Those of us who can read this devotional on a computer via e-mail are rich by the world's standards, so this passage on being generous with our blessings is especially applicable. Let this giving-time of the year be God's opportunity to reawaken in us the need to be generous with our time, energy, and monetary blessings year round.

Prayer:
O loving God, you have been so generous with me and blessed me with so many incredible blessings. Thank you! Stir in my heart an awareness of the joy of giving. Make my heart more like your own, generous and gracious. Break down the anxiety and miserliness that sometimes cloud my vision and keep me from sharing my time, money, energy, and love as I should. Thank you for showing me how to be generous in Jesus. I pray this in the name of Jesus, my Savior and Lord. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
But He was [fn]pierced through for our transgressions, He was crushed for our iniquities;
The chastening for our [fn]well-being forupon Him, And by His scourging we are healed. Isaiah 53:5(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 23, 2015

Devotional:*
In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God.John 1:1 (NASB)

God's Message of salvation was with him at creation. In fact, by nature, the one who was the Message was God himself. John wants us to know that Jesus, God's Word and ultimate Message, was with God from the very beginning. The one who turns water to wine, feeds the 5000, and raises Lazarus didn't make his human appearance on earth until he was born in Bethlehem, but he has always been there. He is God with us, as Matthew puts it (Matthew 1:23). He is God come to visit us as Luke tells us (Luke 7:16). He is the Son of God as Mark reminds (Mark 1:1). He is God's ultimate and final Word (Hebrews 1:1-2)!

Prayer:
Father, help me better know your Message, both in print and in life. Please teach me more about Jesus and his heart for people and his love for you. May he be my Lord in word, deed, and motivation. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Therefore from now on we recognize no one [fn]according to the flesh; even though we have known Christ [fn]according to the flesh, yet now we know Him in this wayno longer.2 Corinthians 5:16 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 24, 2015

Devotional:*
“For God so loved the world, that He gave His  [fn]only begotten Son, that whoever believes in Him shall not perish, but have eternal life.. John 3:16 (NASB)

God wants us to have life! Real life. Life that lasts forever with him! That's why he sent Jesus, so we could have life. That is why Jesus left him and came to earth. That is why Jesus endured the Cross and its humiliation. That's why Jesus rose from the dead. God loves us with an everlasting love in Jesus! What other Christmas gift can compare? "O come, let us adore him!"

Prayer:
Of all your gifts, loving Father, none can compare to Jesus. You are worthy of praise simply because of who you are. You are worthy of honor because of all that you have done. You are worthy of praise because of your mighty acts. Most of all, you are worthy of my heart, soul, mind, and strength because of your love demonstrated in Jesus. Thank you for the greatest gift of all! In Jesus' name I praise you. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Do not boast about tomorrow, For you do not know what a day may bring forth.Proverbs 27:1 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 25, 2015

Devotional:*
And the Word became flesh, and [fn]dwelt among us, and we saw His glory, glory as of  [fn]he only begotten from the Father, full of grace and truth.John 1:14 (NASB)

God's message wasn't content to stay confined to a book, a prophecy, or a scroll. Praise God! This Message, this Word, took on flesh and blood and bones! Praise God Almighty! This Message, this Word, didn't remain far off, distantly holy and unapproachable. Praise the LORD, God of Israel! He came to us in human flesh, bringing us love, hope, redemption, mercy, salvation, joy...

Prayer:
Almighty God, I praise and exalt your name above all names. Your love is greater than the volume of all of our oceans. Your mercy stretches farther than the great expanses of our known space. Your grace is beyond calculation. Your salvation is marvelous beyond compare. Thank you for blessing me with all of these in Jesus, who came and lived in my world so I can make my home in yours. In the name of Christ the Lord, I praise you. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
My help comesfrom the LORD,Who made heaven and earth.He will not allow your foot to slip;
He who keeps you will not slumber. Behold, He who keeps Israel, Will neither slumber nor sleep.Psalm 121:2-4 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 26, 2015

Devotional:*
“For God did not send the Son into the world to judge the world, but that the world might be saved through Him.John 3:17 (NASB)

God is not about condemnation. I know that Satan got the rumor started a long time ago, but don't believe it. He is not some fiendish teacher looking to flunk and embarrass his/her students. He is not some cantankerous judge looking to shame, humiliate, and punish all who interlope into his/her court, innocent or not. He is not some gossip spreading rumors about our shortcomings across the neighborhoods of heaven. No, this God wants to bless us with his salvation. He wants to dispense mercy and grace. He wants us to be his children. Yet he is also holy, righteous, awesome, and just. So when these two realities of God collide, there is only one solution: Jesus! God sent Jesus to save people of all nations and races and cultures from sin and death — yes, even us!

Prayer:
I praise you, O God, for your desire to save me. I thank you for demanding holiness from me to save me from the havoc sin causes in my life. I thank you for calling me to righteousness, so that my life will be a blessing to others and not a burden. I thank you for challenging me to have your character, so that others can see your glory in my good deeds. So please use me, Father. I know I am flawed, but I want to be one of your tools letting the lost know about your mercy and grace in Jesus. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“Blessed is the man who trusts in the LORD. And whose trust is the LORD. Jeremiah 17:7 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

duplicate....sorry


----------



## baddison

*December 28, 2015

Devotional:*
Now to Him who is able to establish you according to my gospel and the preaching of Jesus Christ, according to the revelation of the mystery which has been kept secret for long ages past, but now is manifested, and by the Scriptures of the prophets, according to the commandment of the eternal God, has been made known to all the nations, leadingto obedience of faith; to the only wise God, through Jesus Christ, be the glory forever. Amen.Romans 16:25-27(NASB)

God doesn't just bless us. He establishes us! He makes us strong! He matures us into solid and true disciples. He does this in many ways. One of the most important, however, is through the words the Holy Spirit inspired and shared with us through Jesus' early disciples. As this year moves towards its close and another stands at the door, let's make a renewed commitment to spend time each day in the Bible. Let's not let this powerful tool and great resource for living be relegated to being a coffee-table book or a good luck charm to take with us to church.

Prayer:
I thank you, O God, for your Spirit that breathed out your message through human agents. I thank you for those human partners who shared the Spirit's message with us in Scripture. I thank you for the many fine translations of the Bible that are available to us today. I thank you for the freedom to have a copy of the Bible in my home. Please help me not squander the incredible blessing of your written word. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“For [fn]I hate [fn]divorce,” says the LORD, the God of Israel, “and [fn]him who covers his garment with [fn]wrong,” says the LORD of hosts. “So take heed to your spirit, that you do not deal treacherously.”Malachi 2:16(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 29, 2015

Devotional:*
For where jealousy and [fn]elfish ambition exist, [fn]there is disorder and every evil thing.James 3:16(NASB)

So, what are your goals and plans for the New Year? Do you have great dreams and laudable goals? I hope so. But, please join me as I seriously look at why I set the goals I do and make the plans I make. In the afterglow of Christmas, that great season of giving, let's make sure our plans for the future are not selfish or based on jealousy, lust, or greed. Instead, let's set our hearts to reach great heights for God's glory and to do great things to be a blessing to others. Otherwise, all our attempts to reach great things ultimately will end in chaos, heartbreak, and destruction.

Prayer:
Eternal God, please be with me as I seek to set goals for the coming year. I want to do great things for your glory. Please use me to accomplish your will in the world in which I live and in the group of people to whom you have sent me. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
And the Word became flesh, and [fn]dwelt among us, and we saw His glory, glory as of [fn]the only begotten from the Father, full of grace and truth.John 1:14(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*December 30, 2015

Devotional:*
“I am the LORD, that is My name; I will not give My glory to another, Nor My praise to [fn]graven images. “Behold, the former things have come to pass, Now I declare new things; Before they spring forth I proclaim themto you.” Isaiah 42:8-9(NASB)

No matter what happens over the next few days, months, or years, God is already there! He is not bound by space and time. He creates reality by his powerful word. While some may tremble with fear because of the unknown, Christians can take comfort in knowing that wherever we find ourselves, our Father is already there. He is already working on our deliverance and salvation. Even now he is declaring new things for us — things about our future that we cannot see. So as we journey into our unknown future, let's make sure we journey with the one to whom the future is not unknown.

Prayer:
Thank you Father! You know where my life and my world are headed. With so much tumult about the changing of the year and the passing of time, I consciously and confidently trust that my future is in your hands. There is no other place I would rather it be! Please bless me with confidence and banish anxiety from my heart as your future unfolds before me. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“Blessed are the peacemakers, for they shall be called sons of God. Matthew 5:9(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 1, 2016

Devotional:*
“I am the Alpha and the Omega,” says the Lord God, “who is and who was and who [fn]is to come, the Almighty.” Revelation 1:8 (NASB)

From beginning to end, our God is there! What is there for us to fear? What can happen that can change this one undeniable reality? We belong to the God who is always there, who always cares for us, and who will always work to bring us salvation! No matter what happens to us tomorrow, or the next day, or the one after that, our destiny lies with the God who stretches from beginning to end and who secures for us life that never ends.

Prayer:
Father God, thank you for the blessings of this past year. Please guide me as I seek to use your blessings in the coming year. Inspire my confidence about your future for me and fill me with joy because of your salvation. For all that has been good, holy, and gracious, I give you thanks and praise. For all the ways I've sinned, failed, or stumbled, I ask for your forgiveness. And for tomorrow, and another new day and another new year, I await with anticipation and gladness for I know that I will see them come or I will be at home with you where days and years no longer matter. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“BLESSED IS THE MAN WHOSE SIN THE LORD WILL NOT TAKE INTO ACCOUNT.”Romans 4:8 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 2, 2016

Devotional:*
In the beginning God created the heavens and the earth.Genesis 1:1 (NASB)

We are creatures of the earth. Yes, we are much more than that, but occasionally we need to be reminded of that! We can't truly understand existence before time, yet before the beginning of time as we know it, God existed — he has revealed himself as "I Am," the one who was and who is and who is to come. Before there was an ordered universe to provide the basis of our existence, God is "I Am." He had existence before, beyond, and without our created universe. We can't even truly comprehend this in its entirety. That's why every new beginning — whether it is a day, a week, a year, or a millennium — should begin with God. He alone is the ultimate Genesis, our beginning.

Prayer:
Almighty Creator and God of all of the universe, I praise you for your incomparable power and your incomprehensible glory. As I begin this new year, I know that my future rests in your will, your grace, and your salvation. Please go with me as I journey toward this future. Please be glorified in the way I live my life today, this year, and for as long as you give me earthly life. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
n the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. [fn]He was in the beginning with God.John 1:1-2 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 4, 2016

Devotional:*
[fn]He was in the beginning with God. All things came into being through Him, and apart from Him nothing came into being that has come into being. John 1:2-3 (NASB)

Jesus was there. He was with God in the beginning. But he was more than just a witness of Creation; he created it! Jesus, who allowed himself to be limited to human flesh and to die a cruel and agonizing death on the Cross, was there at the beginning as the Word speaking our world into existence. He made it. It is his. Yet he came and died to redeem it. More specifically, he came to redeem you and me. So when the Word speaks to us telling us how to live to please God, don't you think we'd better pay attention? Better yet, don't you think we ought to do it?

Prayer:
Holy Father, your plan to save me overwhelms and humbles me. That you would send Jesus, the Word who created the world that I know, is more wonderful than I can fully grasp. That he would allow himself to be limited to the world he had made boggles my imagination. That he would die for me so that I can live with you captures my heart! Please help me as I seek to live my life based on his teachings and your will. In the name of Jesus, the Living Word, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Therefore, [fn]prepare your minds for action, [fn]keep sober in spiritfix your hope completely on the grace [fn]to be brought to you at the revelation of Jesus Christ. 1 Peter 1:13 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 5, 2015

Devotional:*
always offering prayer with joy in my every prayer for you all, in view of your [fn]participation in the gospel from the first day until now. Philippians 1:4-5 (NASB)

As we begin this new year, let's remember those with whom we are partnered in mission and outreach. If we are evangelists or missionaries by calling, then let's make a commitment to pray a prayer of praise and thanksgiving for our supporting partners. If we are members of a supporting congregation, then let's give thanks for being able to support those who share the Gospel in foreign lands and those who work among different cultures and in different locations in our own country. To share in God's work with God's people is truly a great blessing and privilege!

Prayer:
Father of all peoples, give your Church a greater sense of partnership in reaching those who do not know your saving grace. Bless those everywhere who share the truth of Jesus with love, courage, and faithfulness. In the name of the only true Savior, Jesus, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“You shall walk in all the way which the LORD your God has commanded you, that you may live and that it may be well with you, and that you may prolong youthdays in the land which you will possess. Deuteronomy 5:33 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 6, 2016

Devotional:*
“For we are onlyof yesterday and know nothing, Because our days on earth are as a shadow. Job 8:9 (NASB)

While Job never learned why he suffered, he did learn his place in the universe before the Almighty God (Job 38-41). When we are young, time passes so very slowly — especially if we are waiting for something special! But as we get older, the years fly by more and more quickly. Yet despite all our learning, despite all our experience, we come to two great awakenings: our knowledge compared to what there is to know is so very small and our place in the passage of time is so very short. Both of these awakenings prepare us to turn our lives and future over to our God who longs to bring us to himself.

Prayer:
Holy and Almighty God, my Abba Father, thank you so much for your overwhelming patience as you try to communicate your love to people like me with my limited abilities to comprehend your magnificence and glory. Please give me wisdom this week, to make the decisions I need to make and to choose your way and not my own. In the name of the Lord Jesus Christ I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Therefore, having these promises, beloved, let us cleanse ourselves from all defilement of flesh and spirit, perfecting holiness in the fear of God. 2 Corinthians 7:1 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 7, 2016

Devotional:*
but if we walk in the Light as He Himself is in the Light, we have fellowship with one another, and the blood of Jesus His Son cleanses us from all sin. 1 John 1:7 (NASB)

As we draw near to the Lord and live for him, two amazing blessings come our way. First, we find that our sins are forgiven and we're cleansed of those sins thanks to the loving sacrifice of Jesus. Second, we find that we are not alone in this wonderful cleansing. True fellowship among believers is built when folks seeking the Lord find each other in his presence. This fellowship isn't forced or contrived, just heavenly.

Prayer:
Almighty and holy God, I want to honor Jesus' sacrificial death by living a life that is pure, honorable, and holy. Thank you for providing my cleansing through Jesus' blood and leading me to others who live for you. Please intensify my hunger to know you, your Son, and other believers more. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Yet those who [fn]wait for the LORD Will gain new strength; They will [fn]mount up with [fn]wings like eagles, They will run and not get tired, They will walk and not become weary. Isaiah 40:31 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 11, 2016

Devotional:*
and to make it your ambition to lead a quiet life and attend to your own business and work with your hands, just as we commanded you, so that you will [fn]behave properly toward outsiders and [fn]not be in any need. 1 Thessalonians 4:11-12 (NASB)

What's your ambition? I don't know about you, but I'm not so sure I could say my ambition is to "live a quiet life ...." But when I hear the reason for that directive, I understand. So many people I meet are frazzled, run down, and exhausted with all their "busy-ness." So let's make a commitment to cycle down a little, trust God more and more each day, and seek to live a life that wins the respect of those around us!

Prayer:
O precious and righteous Father, I need your help to learn to slow down and tend to my own responsibilities instead of running around out of control and without purpose. Please grant me not only the wisdom that I have been praying for, but also the patience and quietude that I need for that wisdom to change my heart and mind. In Jesus' name I ask it. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
More than that, I count all things to be loss [fn]in view of the surpassing value of [fn]knowing Christ Jesus my Lord, [fn]for whom I have suffered the loss of all things, and count them but rubbish so that I may gain Christ, Philippians 3:8 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 12, 2016

Devotional:*
Let no one seek his own good, but that of his  [fn]neighbor. 1 Corinthians 10:24 (NASB)

Isn't it amazing how the more we try to fix things for ourselves, the more we focus on "looking out for number 1," and the more we also find ourselves isolated from meaningful relationships that make life worth living. "If you want to have a friend, then be a friend," the saying goes. You know what? It's right! It's easy to seek what is only for our own good. That's what most folks do as a matter of course. But what makes Christians redemptive, what makes them like God, is their willingness to think of others before themselves!

Prayer:
Father, forgive me, because I know that I am often selfish and seldom think through the implications of my decisions based on the needs of others. I want to have the mind of Christ and be more selfless and sacrificial with everyone who needs your grace and the tenderness that you have placed within me to share with them. Please bless me as I seek to be like your Son in this area of my life. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“You are the light of the world. A city set on a [fn]hill cannot be hidden; nor does anyonelight a lamp and put it under a [fn]basket, but on the lampstand, and it gives light to all who are in the house. “Let your light shine before men in such a way that they may see your good works, and glorify your Father who is in heaven. Matthew 5:14-1 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 13, 2016

Devotional:*
And without faith it is impossible to please Himfor he who comes to God must believe that He is and thatHe is a rewarder of those who seek Him. Hebrews 11:6 (NASB)

Our relationship with God is built on the atoning sacrifice of Jesus and our acceptance of that sacrifice through obedient faith. That faith trusts that God not only exists, but that he also personally cares about us and our desire to know him. He eagerly longs to bless those who seek him. What we find when we seek him, however, is that all other blessings pale in comparison to knowing, and being known by the eternal, immortal, and only true God!

Prayer:
Holy God, I do seek to know you better. Please make your presence known more powerfully in my life and in the life of your Church. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Be kind to one another, tender-hearted, forgiving each other, just as God in Christ also has forgiven [fn]you. Ephesians 4:32 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 14, 2016

Devotional:*
[fn]fixing our eyes on Jesus, the [fn]author and perfecter of faith, who for the joy set before Him endured the cross, despising the shame, and has sat down at the right hand of the throne of God. Hebrews 12:2(NASB)

Who is your hero? I'm not asking for the Sunday school class answer, but the person you most actively admire! It is hard to "fix our eyes on Jesus" because he is not here where we can see him like other heroes. But he was the ultimate adventurer and trailblazer. He faced the horrific penalty and shame of the cross, taking away our sin! He did it so that we could have a hero that death and sin could not destroy, mar, or taint. He did it so that we could be confident that if we follow in his footsteps, the trail he blazed wasn't just for him, but for us, too!

Prayer:
Holy God, forgive me when I chase what is false and let my focus shift from Jesus as my ultimate hero. I want to honor and serve him, having his life come alive in me, so that others may know the confidence that comes in having Jesus as their Lord. Words cannot express my gratitude to my Lord for his sacrifice and the horrible price he paid for my sins. Neither can words express my jubilation at his trailblazing victory that assures that I will someday be with you forever! It is in his name, Jesus Christ, that I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Come now, you who say, “Today or tomorrow we will go to such and such a city, and spend a year there and engage in business and make a profit.” [fn]Yet you do not know [fn]what your life will be like tomorrow. You are just a vapor that appears for a little while and then vanishes away. [fn]Instead, you ought to say, “If the Lord wills, we will live and also do this or that.”James 4:13-15(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 15, 2016

Devotional:*
who WILL RENDER TO EACH PERSON ACCORDING TO HIS DEEDS: to those who by perseverance in doing good seek for glory and honor and immortality, eternal life; Romans 2:6-7 (NASB)

God not only seeks after us, he desires relationship with us — i.e., he longs for us to seek after him and after matters that are important to him. When we persistently seek his glory and honor by doing good, when we seek after eternal rather than temporal things, he is overjoyed to give us what he has always designed for us: eternal life with him. In other words, the seeking God is always looking for those seeking him!

Prayer:
Abba Father, I thank you for loving me when I was lost and in sin. I thank you for not just loving me, but also seeking me by sending Jesus. Thank you for your justice that you met with your grace in your Son Jesus. I confess that I at times get distracted and upset with things that don't really matter very much. Please bless me as I seek to discipline my heart and focus my desires on eternal things. As I seek your glory and honor in the way I conduct my life, it is reassuring that your desire to bless me with eternal life is even greater still. In Jesus' precious name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed is he who reads and those who hear the words of the prophecy, and [fn]heed the things which are written in it; for the time is near.Revelation 1:3 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 16, 2016

Devotional:*
“I can do nothing on My own initiative. As I hear, I judge; and My judgment is just, because I do not seek My own will, but the will of Him who sent Me. John 5:30 (NASB)

"So who you tryin' to please, anyway?" These words of my mom still ring in my ears. Her point? There are only two we MUST please: (1) our Father in heaven, because all praise and honor is due to him, and (2) ourselves, because we want to know that we've done the best we could do and been the best we could be. But I guess I've learned over the years that I can't begin to do the second of those very well without seeking the first one. Don't you hope that someday you reach the place where you can join Jesus in saying with absolute assurance: "I seek not to please myself but him who sent me!" The closer we approach that reality, the more we realize that we can't do anything of eternal significance on our own. Only when we live to honor God do we find the significance and have the impact that our lives were made to have.

Prayer:
Almighty and Righteous Father, I know that without you I can do nothing that is of lasting significance. I have tried my own way and failed. I have sought my own good and seen my success short-lived. I want to live now, today and the rest of my life to please you. As I do this, I am confident that you will provide what I need and that you will empower me to do what you would have me do. In Jesus' name I thank you. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
But above all, my brethren, do not swear, either by heaven or by earth or with any other oath; but [fn]your yes is to be yes, and your no, no, so that you may not fall under judgment. James 5:12 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 18,2016

Devotional:*
Seek the LORD and His strength; Seek His face continually. 1 Chronicles 16:11 (NASB)

After restoring the presence of God to his people through the Ark of the Covenant, David and Asaph gave them these verses as a song to perpetually remind them of the importance of seeking God because ... our strength is found in him ... our grace is from his loving presence ... and our hope is in seeing him face to face and knowing him even as we are known by him. We must look to the Lord and not seek our own way or follow our own path.

Prayer:
O Lord, I know you created me uniquely as you fashioned me in my mother's womb. Yet I know I can never have the freedom or creativity in my life that you long for me to discover, unless I first seek you and your strength. Please bless me with the assurance of your nearness as I seek you with all of my heart and use my abilities in creative ways to bring you glory. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Make sure that your character is free from the love of money, being content with what you have; for He Himself has said, “I WILL NEVER DESERT YOU, NOR WILL I EVER FORSAKE YOU,”Hebrews 13:5 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 19, 2016

Devotional:*
For thus says the LORD to the house of Israel, “Seek Me that you may live. “But do not [fn]resort to Bethel And do not come to Gilgal, Nor cross over to Beersheba; For Gilgal will certainly go into captivity And Bethel will [fn]come to trouble. Amos 5:4-5 (NASB)

Do you "go to church"? I hope not! Now don't get me wrong; I'm not advocating you skip worship and fellowship this Sunday! We're told not to forsake gathering together as believers (Hebrews 10:25). But when we assemble as a body of believers, we're gathering together for encouragement and meeting with God. We're not GOING to church; we ARE the church! (The New Testament never used the word church to refer to a building!) God warned his people in Old Testament times that simply going to the places of worship was worthless. Instead, they needed to seek him! I believe that is exactly what God would have us do. And as we seek him together, we get to share fellowship, comfort, and encouragement with each other.

Prayer:
Holy and loving Father, as I face the struggles of this week, it is comforting to know that I am never away from your love. At the same time, I love those special moments when I meet with other Christians and your presence is powerful and real. I know you are always with us when we gather together, but sometimes my heart or my circumstance or the situations going on in our church family derail my awareness of your presence. This week, dear Father, I pray for our worship assembly to be vibrant and powerful. I pray for your presence to be palpably near. I pray that you will be honored by what my brothers and sisters and I do to encourage each other and praise you. Please use this day to draw us near to you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Truthful lips will be established forever, But a lying tongue is only for a moment. Proverbs 12:19 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 20, 2016

Devotional:*
You also became imitators of us and of the Lord, having received the word in much tribulation with the joy of the Holy Spirit, 1 Thessalonians 1:6 (NASB)

We find it so easy to let our circumstances determine our moods. Paul reminds this group of new Christians under attack that their new life in Christ had brought them joy despite the outwardly harsh circumstances they were facing. Their joy was not the fleeting, circumstance-determined veneer. Instead, they had welcomed the powerful message of salvation with joy! This joy was not dependent upon their circumstances. It was rooted in their Savior's example, in his abiding presence through the Holy Spirit, and the salvation available through Jesus.

Prayer:
Dear heavenly Father, please make my joy immune to outward circumstances and please empower that joy by your Holy Spirit. Please bless me as I seek to conform my life and attitude to the example of my Savior. Please help me become a better example of spiritual joy to those around me. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“They will hunger no longer, nor thirst anymore; nor will the sun [fn]beat down on them, nor any heat; for the Lamb in the center of the throne will be their shepherd, and will guide them to springs of the [fn]water of life; and God will wipe every tear from their eyes.” Revelation 7:16-17 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 21, 2016

Devotional:*
Therefore, laying aside falsehood, SPEAK TRUTH EACH ONE of you WITH HIS NEIGHBOR, for we are members of one another. Ephesians 4:25 (NASB)

The goal in Christian communication is not just clarity. Neither is the goal just to be understood. The goal is not even just to be truthful. The goal is to be appropriate, encouraging, and uplifting to others based on the needs of that other person.

Prayer:
Tender Shepherd, give me a heart that is pure so that my words may be pure. Give me a heart that is kind so that my words may be kind. Give me a heart that is full of joy and encouragement so that I may share these with those you bring to my path and with whom I share conversation. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The world is passing away, and  alsoits lusts; but the one who does the will of God lives forever. 1 John 2:17 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 22, 2016

Devotional:*
that they would seek God, if perhaps they might grope for Him and find Him, though He is not far from each one of us; Act 17:27 (NASB)

Our seeking God longs to be sought! God placed his fingerprints all over the universe and then gave us places to find life and meaning. He had a purpose in this plan: he wanted us to seek the One behind it all. He is never far away from us, but he longs to be sought and found. When we seek after God, we are not only blessing him, we're also living out our life's key task.

Prayer:
Heavenly Father, I long to know you more completely — as the old hymn says to Jesus: "Beyond the sacred page, I seek thee Lord. My spirit pants for thee O living Word." Loving Father, I ask that your presence would be recognizable in my daily life. I truly want to get to know you, even as I am known by you. In the name of the Savior I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
to the one an aroma from death to death, to the other an aroma from life to life. And who is adequate for these things? For we are not like many, [fn]peddling the word of God, but as from sincerity, but as from God, we speak in Christ in the sight of God. 2 Corinthians 2:16-17 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 23, 2016

Devotional:*
Restore us to You, O LORD, that we may be restored; Renew our days as of old, Lamentations 5:21 (NASB)

When these words were first spoken, they focused on God's restoration of Israel back to its place, its prominence, its life, and its Temple. Yet from our vantage point, this prayer can be ours as well. Restoration can mean Christ's return which brings us home to God. On that day, every barrier standing between God and us will fall. Our mortality will be swallowed up in victory. We will see God face to face and get to walk with him in the cool of the day as his perfect children. May that day come soon!

Prayer:
Heavenly Father, I long to know you more completely — as the old hymn says to Jesus: "Beyond the sacred page, I seek thee Lord. My spirit pants for thee O living Word." Loving Father, I ask that your presence would be recognizable in my daily life. I truly want to get to know you, even as I am known by you. In the name of the Savior I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed are the [fn]poor in spirit, for theirs is the kingdom of heaven. Matthew 5:3 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 25, 2015

Devotional:*
“And the one on whom seed was sown among the thorns, this is the man who hears the word, and the worry of the [fn]world and the deceitfulness of wealth choke the word, and it becomes unfruitful. Matthew 13:22 (NASB)

All sorts of things can distract us from Kingdom matters. The wear and tear of everyday life can make it hard to keep our spiritual focus. But in an affluent society, our desire for riches, our pursuit of material things, and our selfishness with wealth can entangle us in worry. Worry can stifle our faith. Eventually the fruitfulness of the Gospel is choked out and we lose our spiritual vitality. Our greatest riches are found in Jesus. If he is our priceless treasure and the Kingdom is our highest priority, then we can handle the other things that come our way.

Prayer:
Gracious Father, please help me to faithfully use the blessings you have lavishly poured out upon me. Please don't let me be deceived or owned by the things I possess, nor do I want to covet what I do not have. Give me an undivided heart about the matters of your Kingdom. Please bring to life in me the fruitfulness of a heart full of your grace. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
How blessed are the people who are so situated; How blessed are the people whose God is the LORD!Psalm 144:15 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 26, 2016

Devotional:*
Help us, O God of our salvation, for the glory of Your name; And deliver us and [fn]forgive our sins for Your name’s sake. Psalm 79:9 (NASB)

We don't deserve the grace we need! We have no right to presume God's forgiveness! We have no reason to expect divine deliverance! But in Jesus, God has shown us his incredible love and generosity. We can confidently call out for his mercy and receive his grace, forgiveness, and deliverance — not because we deserve it, but because of who he is and for the sake of his glorious name.

Prayer:
Holy and awesome God, I need your grace and forgiveness. I need your deliverance from the tempter's snare. Without your power and mercy, I will surely fail. May the grace you extend to me bring you praise. May the forgiveness you lavish on me bring others to honor you. May your deliverance of me from the tempter's snare bring glory to your name. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
[fn]Ask, and it will be given to you; [fn]seek, and you will find [fn]knock, and it will be opened to you. “For everyone who asks receives, and he who seeks finds, and to him who knocks it will be opened. Matthew 7:7-8 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 27, 2016

Devotional:*
But let all who take refuge in You be glad, Let them ever sing for joy; And [fn]may You shelter them, That those who love Your name may exult in You. Psalm 5:11 (NASB)

The last several years have not been easy for believers. Persecution around the world is at an all time high. In the United States, mass murderers specifically targeted those who believed in God. Though executed for their faith, their witness to the LORD has been as inspiring. We have many choices when faced with such reality. Shock probably should not be among them. This is an old horror, going back to the earliest days of the Christian community. It actually originated long before the days of Jesus, when our Jewish heroes were persecuted for two simple reasons: they believed in the One true God and they were Jewish. I believe it's time that we start praying this ancient prayer from today's Scripture in Psalm 5 again. When we pray it, let's remember that no matter what others may do to us, they cannot separate us from God and the deliverance he holds for us in his future.

Prayer:
Almighty God, please bless our world with a season of peace. Bless us with a respite from the horrors Satan has afflicted on your children through the hatred of men. Give us the courage, in peace or in persecution, to be open about our faith, generous with our forgiveness, and steadfast in our hope. Finally, Father, please bless those whose loved ones were martyred because of their faith in you. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Let us hold fast the confession of our hope without wavering, for He who promised is faithful; Hebrews 10:23 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 28, 2016

Devotional:*
For Christ also died for sins once for all, thejust for theunjust, so that He might bring us to God, having been put to death in the flesh, but made alive in the [fn]spirit; 1 Peter 3:18 (NASB)


It sounds so simple and straightforward, doesn't it? Kinda like the newspaper headline about someone dying we don't know. Just cold, hard facts! But we know differently. Underneath this statement of grace lies the broken heart of God, the sacrifice of heaven, the brutality of supposedly religious men, and the searching love of our God who would not abandon us to the cruel "Deathmaster." For those who knew animal sacrifice, with its high personal cost and animal sacrifices, this verse is more than a headline: it is a "graceline." Once for all — no more sacrifices needed. Bring you to God — no more distance, no intermediaries between God and us. Jesus is heaven's open door and God's open heart saying, "Come home; we've been waiting for you."

Prayer:
What words, O gracious Father, can I use to express my appreciation for your sacrifice and grace? I have none sufficient to say what I feel. But even in this realization, I know the gift of your Spirit ensures that you hear my words and my heart. Every good and lasting thing I have comes from your grace. Please receive my undying love and my heartfelt praise for all you are, for all you have done, and for all that you will be. In Jesus' precious name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
a renewalin which there is no distinction betweenGreek and Jew, circumcised and uncircumcised, [fn]barbarian, Scythian, slave and freeman, but Christ is all, and in all Colossians 3:11 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 29, 2016

Devotional:*
and though you have not seen Him, you love Him, and though you do not see Him now, but believe in Him, you greatly rejoice with joy inexpressible and [fn]full of glory, obtaining as the outcome of your faith the salvation of [fn]your souls. 1 Peter 1:8-9 (NASB)

Can you trust what you don't see? Of course! What kind of question is that? Our lives depend on what we cannot see — things like gravity and the air we breathe, just to name two. Faith in Jesus is as natural as faith in each of those things. The problem is that our hearts are skeptical. We find it hard to believe that anyone divine would love us so much. Our experience says, "If it seems too good to be true, it is." That skepticism is just the twisted form of the response God longs to see from us: "inexpressible and glorious joy." I don't know about you, but I've tasted both. I prefer joy over skepticism!

Prayer:
What joy fills my heart, Father, when I anticipate what it will be like to be in your presence — to have you wipe each tear from my eyes and to have you introduce me again to those I love and to those I've only known by reputation. Please never let me outlive that sense of anticipation and never let that hope dim in my heart, no matter what else may happen in my life here. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed are those who wash their robes, so that they may have the right to the tree of life, and may enter by the gates into the city. Revelation 22:14 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*January 30, 2016

Devotional:*
[fn]For He rescued us from the [fn]domain of darkness, and transferred us to the kingdom of [fn]His beloved Son,Colossians 1:13 (NASB)

People from all over the world and from many different nationalities read Today's Verse. While our national origins and ethnic heritages are different, we are members of one Kingdom. Our allegiance transcends race, culture, language, and nation. Why? Because we've been rescued from the dominion that holds sway over race, culture, language, and nation. That dominion divides us and makes us suspicious of each other, leading to hatred and warfare. We've been given a more glorious Kingdom! We've been made into a more glorious and colorful race! We are God's children and part of the Kingdom of the Son he loves.

Prayer:
Use us, O Father, to break down the barriers that separate peoples on the basis of temporary externals. Make us into a Kingdom of character, hope, and love. Cast all darkness out of our hearts. Shine the light of your grace through us to our world so people can see us a healing for the nations. In the name of the Lord Jesus Christ, the only true Savior of all peoples, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Let no one say when he is tempted, “I am being tempted [fn]by God”; for God cannot be tempted [fn]by evil, and He Himself does not tempt anyone. But each one is tempted when he is carried away and enticed by his own lust. James 1:13-14 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 1, 2016

Devotional:*
Such were some of you; but you were washed, but you were sanctified, but you were justified in the name of the Lord Jesus Christ and in the Spirit of our God.1 Corinthians 6:11 (NASB)

Following a list of vices, both scandalous and common, Paul finishes with this incredible word of grace. We all have a tendency to live in the land of "I-used-to-be." For some of us, our past accomplishments become our excuse to live in the arrogant afterglow of yesterday. Paul wrote Philippians 3:4b-9 for this group. For others of us, the wounds and sins of our past become the bag of rocks we drag with us through the rest of life. We take those "rancid rocks" out and inspect them once again to our misery. We use them as proof of why we can't move on with our lives. What a glorious awakening Paul gives us in this passage. In Christ, there are no more bags and no more rocks. We're clean! We're made holy! We're declared innocent of any wrongdoing. How? Why? Who? The sacrifice and triumph of Jesus and the powerful work of the Holy Spirit.

Prayer:
Forgive me, Father, for lingering on yesterdays, ruining my todays, and clouding up my tomorrows. Help me with my tendency to live in the land of "I-used-to-be." Give me the courage to believe that you have put my past in its proper place and want to do a new glorious thing in me today, a glorious and gracious thing that brings you honor and me salvation! In Jesus' name I thank you. Amen.

*
Wisdom:*
How blessed is the man who does not walk in the counsel of the wicked, Nor stand in the [fn]path of sinners, Nor sit in the seat of scoffers!. Psalm 1:1 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 2, 2016

Devotional:*
“If you will not listen to the voice of the LORD, but rebel against the [fn]command of the LORD, then the hand of the LORD will be against you, as it wasagainst your fathers.1 Samuel 12:15 (NASB)

Dietrich Bonhoeffer said more than 50 years ago that grace had become cheapened. I wonder what he would say today? I'm all for grace, but I'm horrified at the cost by which it came. I can't for the life of me understand how we can so often claim to have received it and yet bear no resemblance in character to the one who gave it. God's Word through Samuel is a harsh one. Yet it is one that I believe we must include in our triumphant song of grace. You see, true grace changes us. It will make us gracious and more like the Grace-giver himself. If not, what we call grace is impotent, powerless, and false. Paul called this a form of religion that denied God's true power in us (2 Timothy 3:5). Let's return obedience back to the pantheon of virtues and rescue it from the attic of our religious past.

Prayer:
Father, I know that you are disappointed with my sin and yet your grace still flows and covers it. But Father, I NEVER want to presume on that grace. You and I know the deepest struggles of my character and the things I only want to "kinda" give up. Please work your perfection in me through the Holy Spirit, conforming me to be more and more to be like my Savior Jesus, in whose name I pray. Amen.

*
Wisdom:*
[fn]fixing our eyes on Jesus, the [fn]author and perfecter of faith, who for the joy set before Him endured the cross, despising the shame, and has sat down at the right hand of the throne of God. Hebrews 12:2 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 3, 2016

Devotional:*
Therefore, having been justified by faith, [fn]we have peace with God through our Lord Jesus Christ, through whom also we have obtained our introduction by faith into this grace in which we stand; and [fn]we exult in hope of the glory of God.Romans 5:1-2 (NASB)

Peace is more than the mercurial, vaporous, whimsical wish of folks who just want everyone to get along and things to be calm. The peace the apostle Paul is describing her, peace with God, goes much deeper than simply a desire for calm and for a lack of conflict. Jesus, through his sacrificial obedience to God, has made peace with God real for us. Yes, God provided it by grace. Yes, God is the one who insures it because of that grace. But, because this peace is tied to him and his character, we can rejoice and anticipate being caught up in the glory of our glorious God.

Prayer:
O great Majesty on high, I praise you for the gift of your grace in Jesus. Give me confidence and trust so that I may stand, secure and emboldened to live for you, with a life full of hope and joy. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
the one who says he abides in Him ought himself to walk in the same manner as He walked. 1 John 2:6 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 4, 2016

Devotional:*
“Who is like You among the gods, O LORD? Who is like You, majestic in holiness, Awesome in praises, working wonders?Exodus 15:11 (NASB)

With whom do you compare the incomparable? How do you grasp the infinite with a finite mind? When the quintessence of majesty is the God you contemplate, how can you ever speak of majesty about anything else? God exhausts our superlatives. God's glory bewilders our imaginations. God's greatness exceeds our wildest dreams. He is beyond what we can know or believe. Yet the Wonder of all his wonders is simply this: he limited himself to a baby, swaddled by loving parents in strips of cloth, and placed in a feed trough because there was no room for them in the inn. Sometimes the greatest of all wonders are not the ones that require our biggest and best words. Sometimes the greatest of all wonders wrap their tiny fingers around our own and capture our hearts.

Prayer:
I do not know how to understand your incredible love for us, yes even for me. How could you enter our world in baby Jesus? Like the Magi, I bow and worship you, Lord Jesus, and our Father who sent you. Who is like you, O God? Nobody is even close. Yet for some reason known only to your grace, you have brought us close. I praise you for your majesty and I praise you for your manger. To your glory, precious Jesus, and in your name, I offer this praise. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Lying lips are an abomination to the LORD, But those who deal faithfully are His delight. Proverbs 12:22 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 5, 2016

Devotional:*
He will cover you with His pinions, And under His wings you may seek refuge; His faithfulness is a shield and bulwark.Psalm 91:4 (NASB)

Life is filled with many uncertainties. You never know when something unexpected is going to happen. You have no idea when the next disaster will strike. In a world filled with hate and terrorism, none of us has a clue when the next horrible atrocity will take place. So what do we do when we can't be sure of our circumstances? We take shelter under the wing of the One who is above all circumstances! We take assurance in our Father who has promised to bring us to himself no matter what may happen today ... in our world ... and to our bodies. Our lives are hidden with our Father because we've been joined to Christ. He is our Refuge! His wings are our shelter!

Prayer:
Father, what words can I offer that are sufficient to thank and praise you for your deliverance that is greater than death? You are the Alpha and the Omega. You are the God who was and is and is to come. You are my Abba Father, who has adopted me and made me your own. I place my trust, my hope, and future in you and I will not be afraid. I find my refuge under your wings! All praise to you in the name of Jesus. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
It is better to take refuge in the LORD Than to trust in man. Psalm 118:8 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 6, 2016

Devotional:*
for our God is a consuming fire.Hebrews 12:29 (NASB)

We should worship God with reverence because he is a consuming fire! Mmm. What does that mean? Is the focus on his holiness? Does this warn of judgment? Is this an expression of his purity? Yes, YES, YES! You see, God is holy and pure and righteous. Our imperfections, flaws, failures, and sins stand out glaringly in comparison to his perfection. Yet rather than destroying us with his holy fire. He can make us new and clean and more than what we once were. So not only can we draw near to him because of Jesus, we can stay near him as we live Jesus' life in our world (see Hebrews 13). That, dear friend, is reverential worship at its finest!

Prayer:
Righteous and holy God, please forgive me for my sin, my lack of boldness, and my unexercised faith. Thank you for not compromising your holiness, but, instead, sacrificing your Son to perfect and purify me by your grace so I can come before you. As I live this week, may your holiness be exalted by my conduct and reflected in my character. I ask this in the name of Jesus Christ, my Lord and Savior. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Let the word of [fn]Christ richly dwell within you, [fn]with all wisdom teaching and admonishing [fn]one another with psalms andhymns and spiritual songs, singing [fn]with thankfulness in your hearts to God. Colossians 3:16 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 8, 2016

Devotional:*
Worship the LORD in [fn]holy attire; Tremble before Him, all the earth.Psalm 96:9 (NASB)

Don't you really appreciate the phrase "the splendor of his holiness" and long to behold that splendor? It conjures up reminders of Isiah’s encounter with God in Isaiah 6 or John's vision of Jesus in Revelation 1. God's essence — known in the Old Testament as his glory and his holiness — can be described only as splendorous! Our only fitting response is to join the angels of Isaiah 6 and the twenty-four elders around the throne in Revelation and worship God and cry, "Holy, holy, holy, is the Lord God Almighty. The whole earth is full of his glory."

Prayer:
You are holy, majestic God, more than my mind can grasp or my imagination can dream. I worship and praise you for your glory, might, grace, and mercy. I hunger for the day when I can see your splendor face to face and join the angels of heaven and the twenty-four elders in never ending worship and praise. Through Jesus I offer this praise and my life. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
How blessed is the man to whom the LORD does not impute iniquity, And in whose spirit there is no deceit! Psalm 32:2 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 9, 2016

Devotional:*
“I will magnify Myself, sanctify Myself, and make Myself known in the sight of many nations; and they will know that I am the LORD.”’Ezekiel 38:23 (NASB)

In a time when God's people were in shambles physically and spiritually, he promises judgment — judgment on them and their oppressors. But he also reveals why. He will show his greatness and holiness so they will know him, YAHWEH — God of "his people" and also of all nations. I would love for God to show his greatness and holiness in our day; wouldn't you? To have God honored for who he is and what he has done would be marvelous. May that day come quickly.

Prayer:
Father, as your flawed and mortal child, I do fear your bold revelation of yourself. We humans are mortal and frail in comparison to your blazing glory. But I have confidence in my relationship with you through Jesus, and dear Father, I want you honored and your name revered in my day. I am tired of hearing your name used in vain and your glory profaned. Exalt yourself before the nations! Reveal your holy majesty so that everyone will know that you are the only true and living God! In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“But let your statement be, ‘Yes, yes or‘No, no’; anything beyond these is [fn]of evil. Matthew 5:37 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 10, 2016

Devotional:*
Break the arm of the wicked and the evildoer, [fn]Seek out his wickedness until You find none.Psalm 10:15 (NASB)

It is hard not to get discouraged when evil and wicked people get away with what is reprehensible. Christians on every continent have things that greatly trouble them about the evil perpetrated in their corner of the world as corrupt power abuses those who belong to God's people. Let's join together, believers from all around the world, and ask God to intervene in a clear, decisive way, and bring these days of violence and wickedness to an end!

Prayer:
Holy and righteous Father, please break the power of wickedness that reigns in our world and bring it to an end. Make it clear that the fall of evil's power is at the hand of the Lord Jesus. Lord Jesus, destroy every power that stands between God and us, and bring to a glorious beginning the eternal reign of your Kingdom. To your glory, Lord Jesus, and in your name I pray. Amen.

*
Wisdom:*
“Blessed are those who mourn, for they shall be comforted. Matthew 5:4 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 11, 2016

Devotional:*
Even so consider yourselves to be dead to sin, but alive to God in Christ Jesus.Romans 6:11(NASB)

In baptism, we are united with Christ in his death (see Romans 6:1-14 for the background of this devotional meditation). Our old sinful selves are crucified with Christ. We are no longer slaves to sin. We are alive in Christ — the one whom sin could not master and death could not conquer. His life is now our life. His victory is our victory. His future is our future. Let's set our hearts to live based upon this certainty!

Prayer:
Gracious Father, I find it incredible that you put all my past sin in the grave of your crucified Son and have raised me up to new life in him. Inspire me to find meaning, joy, and victory in Jesus. Strengthen me with your Spirit and conform me more perfectly to my Lord. Please empower me to live fully trusting that all of my sin is dead, buried and gone. Please give me the confidence that my new life is bound up with Jesus and his future. Jesus, I thank you for this hope and offer this praise in your name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Therefore I, the prisoner of the Lord, implore you to walk in a manner worthy of the calling with which you have been called, Ephesians 4:1(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 12, 2016

Devotional:*
A man oftoo manyfriends comesto [fn]ruin, But there is a [fn]friend who sticks closer than a brother.Proverbs 18:24 (NASB)

Who are your closest friends? Good friends are hard to come by in a world of superficial acquaintances and shallow relationships. "Hanging with the crowd" can give us a false sense of belonging, but often leaves us wounded and alone in times of trouble. Open, honest, supportive, and loving relationships don't happen without investment. Ask the Lord to lead you to close friends in his family. Minister to and serve those around you. Listen to their requests, faithfully upholding them in prayer. Spend time in Christian service with other servant believers. Join yourself to a Bible study or accountability group. As you do, trust that God will give you that "stick-through-thick-and-thin-friend." Companions are easy to find, but can be unreliable. Development of Christian friends is an investment of effort and time, but they are friends with whom we will share forever.

Prayer:
Precious God, I thank you for my friends (include the names of friends). Please, dear Father, lead me into the life of someone this week who needs me to be his or her friend. Bless all those who read Today's Verse with a Christian friend that will help them in their walk with you. Thank you so much, dear Father, for my greatest friend, Jesus, in whose name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Pure and undefiled religion in the sight of ourGod and Father is this: to visit orphans and widows in their distress andto keep oneself unstained [fn]by the world. James 1:27 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 13, 2016

Devotional:*
And Jesus said to him, “ ‘If You can?’ All things are possible to him who believes.”Mark 9:23 (NASB)

Jesus is the ultimate one "who believes." All things ARE possible for him. Guess what? He longs to do great things through us, too! In fact, he promised he would do even greater things through us than he did himself because he is now at the Father's side helping us! (See John 14:12-14.) So isn't it time that we quit talking about what we can't do, and start believing in the one who can do great things? Paul put it this way: God can do "more than we can ask or imagine by his power at work in us." (Ephesians 3:20-21)

Prayer:
Great Almighty God, Ruler of the nations, Creator of the universe, and Lord of all things, please forgive me. Forgive me for my wimpy and limited prayers. Forgive me for getting involved in petty quarrels over mundane and irrelevant things. Forgive me for my spiritual lack of vision. Please stir me by your Spirit. Please open my eyes so that I can see what you long to do through me. Please empower me to be a powerful witness to our world trapped in darkness. Please give me incredible dreams for your Kingdom, then astound me by doing far more than I ever imagined. In the name of Jesus, and to your glory, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Better is a [fn]dish of [fn]vegetables where love is Than a fattened ox servedwith hatred. Proverbs 15:17 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 15, 2016

Devotional:*
“For whoever gives you a cup of water to drink [fn]because of your name as followersof Christ, truly I say to you, he will not lose his reward.Mark 9:41 (NASB)

This simple and clear passage cuts two ways: First, we are blessed when we bless God's children, even if the blessing is simple. Second, we can rejoice when others do the simplest things to bless us in Jesus' name, because we receive the kindness and grace of others and because God blesses that kindness with his overwhelming grace. Bottom line — let's live to be a blessing! When we do, God is blessed. We are blessed. We bless others. In addition, when others are gracious to us, God has also promised to bless them. God pours his blessings out on all of us. In God's miraculous economy, the more we bless each other, the more blessings there are for everyone!

Prayer:
Gracious and loving Father, please use me this week to be a blessing to everyone around me. But this week, dear Father, please lead me into the life of someone who desperately needs your grace. Please give me discernment to see them when you bring them across my path. Give me courage to reach out and bless them. Keep them on my heart and help me as I seek to be a long-term blessing to them. In Jesus' name I ask for your help and grace to use this opportunity for your glory. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Remember the prisoners, as though in prison with them, andthose who are ill-treated, since you yourselves also are in the body. Hebrews 13:3 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 16, 2016

Devotional:*
I thank Christ Jesus our Lord, who has strengthened me, because He considered me faithful, putting me into service,1 Timothy 1:12(NASB)

We minister by grace. We are saved and made holy by God's grace given us in Jesus. We are declared holy and blameless before God because of the grace of Jesus. We are given a gift to use in ministry for the Church because of the grace of Jesus. We are given strength from the Holy Spirit to persevere during difficult times because of the grace of God in Jesus. So what ministry we find ourselves capable of performing, what opportunities we have to serve and make a difference in people's lives, and what power we have in fulfilling our ministry are all given to us. It is not something to boast about. The Lord's power is made perfect in weakness as we offer ourselves to him to be used for his glory.

Prayer:
Glorify your name, O God my Eternal Father. Thank you for Jesus who has redeemed me, gifted me, strengthened me, led me, and empowered me to serve. May you be glorified in all that I say and do. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed is the nation whose God is the LORD, The people whom He has chosen for His own inheritance. Psalm 33:12(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 17, 2016

Devotional:*
“Thus has the LORD of hosts said, ‘Dispense true justice and practice kindness and compassion each to his brother; and do not oppress the widow or the [fn]orphan, the [fn]stranger or the poor; and do not devise evil in your hearts against one another.’Zechariah 7:9-10 (NASB)

Do you want a clear, simple, straightforward word from the Lord today? That's what Zechariah gives us. He reminds us that God wants us to be fair, compassionate, caring, without prejudice, and tenderhearted to those in need, and to give each other the benefit of the doubt. In other words, he wants us to treat each other like Christ treated people. Why? Because we can't be right with God and be wrong with people!

Prayer:
Loving Father, please forgive me for the times I've gotten bogged down with hard-to-understand verses in Scripture and ignored your clear teaching on how to live. Please give me the opportunity this week to live like you have commanded me. In the future, when my heart grows cold or my response to others is not what it should be, please use your Spirit to bring to my remembrance this passage so that I might live it to your glory. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*
Wisdom:*
But the day of the Lord will come like a thief, in which the heavens will pass away with a roar and the elements will be destroyed with intense heat, and the earth and [fn]its works will be [fn]burned up. Since all these things are to be destroyed in this way, what sort of people ought you to be in holy conduct and godliness, looking for and hastening the coming of the day of God, because of which the heavens will be destroyed by burning, and the elements will melt with intense heat! 2 Peter 3:10-12 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 18, 2016

Devotional:*
but whoever keeps His word, in him the love of God has truly been perfected. By this we know that we are in Him: the one who says he abides in Him ought himself to walk in the same manner as He walked.1 John 2:5-6(NASB)

Do you want to know who walks with Jesus each day? Look for folks whose lives look like his! Do you want to walk with Jesus? Look at his life in the Gospels (Matthew, Mark, Luke, and John). See how he treated people; then do the same! Notice how he defeated Satan and overcame temptation. Trust that you can do the same! As you do these things, you will find that Jesus is not only walking with you, he is also working through you!

Prayer:
Stir my spirit, O God, and empower me with your Spirit to live a life of integrity and purity like Jesus. Please give me a heart for people, dear Father, like your Son Jesus has. Help me to not only see their needs and hear their cries, but to also respond with love and compassion. In the name of my Savior Jesus, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Seek good and not evil, that you may live; And thus may the LORD God of hosts be with you, Just as you have said!Amos 5:14(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 19, 2016

Devotional:*
Wine is a mocker, strong drink a brawler, And whoever [fn]is intoxicated by it is not wise.Proverbs 20:1(NASB)

Rather than spending millions on ad campaigns filled with bright lights, leggy blondes, fast cars, and handsome young studs like the alcohol industry does, God plainly states the truth: We are unwise to be in bondage to anything that makes us look foolish, that destructively incites our passions, and that open us up to temptation. If your experience with alcohol has led to any of these, please seek the help of a strong Christian friend who can help you find freedom. If you are not in bondage to these, please keep those who have been hurt by alcohol and drug abuse in your prayers and fellowship.

Prayer:
Father, my heart hurts today for every person, and every family, under the grip of Satan because of alcohol and drug abuse. Please bless those who are terrorized by a loved one in addiction's grip. Please give them the strength to seek help and not remain alone and silent. Please awaken their loved one to the truth of his/her destructive lifestyle. Please prepare the people who can help them begin the road to recovery, health, and freedom that you so long to give them. Please use us, your Church, as a place of healing and hope for those whose lives are caught in this tragic trap. In Jesus' name I pray for your mighty help and power. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For it is better, if [fn]God should will it so, that you suffer for doing what is right rather than for doing what is wrong. 1 Peter 3:17(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 20, 2016

Devotional:*
things which are a mereshadow of what is to come; but the [fn]substance [fn]belongs to Christ.Colossians 2:17(NASB)

Crucifixion was so hideous, so inhumane and vile, that the word "crucify" was not considered appropriate in polite speech in Greek culture. Crucifixion was reserved for the scum of society who were considered a threat to the government. Jesus endured this hideous death. But what Satan had intended for the humiliation of God, Jesus turned into the humiliation of Satan and his evil angels. He made a public spectacle of them. He turned their torture stick of shame into an altar of glory. He transformed the gory fury of hell into a sacrifice of forgiveness. He redirected evil's power to kill and made it a place to heal. While we deplore the unspeakable sacrifice and shame that Jesus bore on the cross for us, we also rejoice that the evil one and his hoards of hate are broken. Their apparent victory is turned into their defeat. What was supposed to be God's greatest shame becomes his greatest grace, which ransoms us from Satan's grasp.

Prayer:
No words, holy and righteous Father, can ever express my appreciation for your plan, your sacrifice, and your salvation. No song of praise, no heartfelt poem, no letter of love can ever express the thanks I have, dear Jesus, for your loving and powerful sacrifice. Thank you for saving me from sin, death, and a life without meaning. To you, dear Father, and to you, Lord Jesus, I offer my life as my gift of thanks and praise. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
But if any of you lacks wisdom, let him ask of God, who gives to all generously and[fn]without reproach, and it will be given to him. James 1:5(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 22, 2016

Devotional:*
“From the days of your fathers you have turned aside from My statutes and have not kept them. Return to Me, and I will return to you,” says the LORD of hosts. “But you say, ‘How shall we return?’Malachi 3:7(NASB)

In times of horror and disaster, people routinely ask, "Where is God in all of this?" Yet we so often leave God at the periphery of our lives and look for him only when we are desperate and have no other options. When things are going well, we seldom say, "Where is God in all of this? Why, he's right here blessing us! Let's praise him for his goodness!" God pleads with us to turn to him and seek after him, in good times and in bad. Not only will we find him; he will return to us and walk with us.

Prayer:
O God, please forgive us for seeking our own way. We confess that we have wandered from your ways. Even while the Bible is so readily available to us, we often squander the opportunity to hear you speak from the Word. Even when we have so many opportunities to praise you and pray to you, you sometimes only hear from us when we have gotten ourselves into insurmountable problems. Father, I confess that I have let my relationship with you slip and that I have not pursued your presence in my life as much as I could. Please be with me and all your Church as we seek you and your presence daily in our lives! In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Listen, my son, and be wise, And direct your heart in the way. Proverbs 23:19(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 23, 2016

Devotional:*
Woe to those who deeply hide their [fn]plans from the LORD. And whose deeds aredonein a dark place, And they say, “Who sees us?” or “Who knows us?”Isaiah 29:15(NASB)

Aren't we so very silly sometimes! We try to hide what we've done and what we're planning from the Lord. Of course we're only fooling ourselves. At first glance, God's knowing our plans and seeing our actions is threatening. But after a little time to think it through, isn't it nice that God does see everything, including our motives and thoughts? This insures justice will be done and our mess-ups will be evaluated in terms of our intentions, not just our failures! On top of that, it also means that those who plot to do us harm will have to answer to God, and we don't have to worry about "settling the score" or "getting even."

Prayer:
Forgive me, Father, when I've tried to hide my plans and thoughts from you. Create in me a new and clean heart so that I am unafraid of your knowing anything going on in my heart. By the power of your Spirit, stir my spirit to desire your character and long for your presence in my life. I want to live dedicated to your glory and serving your Kingdom. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

*Wisdom:*
Whatever you do, do your work [fn]heartily, as for the Lord [fn]rather than for men, knowing that from the Lord you will receive the reward [fn]of the inheritance. It is the Lord Christ whom you serve. Colossians 3:23-24(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 24, 2016

Devotional:*
the one who practices sin is of the devil; for the devil [fn]has sinned from the beginning. The Son of God appeared for this purpose, to destroy the works of the devil.1 John 3:8(NASB)

Two simple truths: 1) The person who continues to live a life caught up in sin is of the devil. 2) The Son of God came to destroy all that the devil stands for. So, I guess the issue isn't as complex as we sometimes make it, which leads me to a final thought: Who are we going to side with in this heavenly war?

Prayer:
Almighty and victorious King of the Ages, you are the only rightful ruler of my heart. I pledge my allegiance to you. Please help me as I seek to lay aside my struggles with sin and empower me to live for you in unwavering loyalty. In the name of my Lord and Savior, Jesus Christ, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
And without faith it is impossible to please Him, for he who comes to God must believe that He is and thatHe is a rewarder of those who seek Him. Hebrews 11:6(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 25, 2016

Devotional:*
Your testimonies are fully confirmed; Holiness befits Your house, O LORD, [fn]forevermore.Psalm 93:5(NASB)

So many of the material things we pursue are temporary. Their usefulness lasts only a matter of months or at most a few short years. Even our lives, and the lives of those we love, are short. But God's character, his defining quality ("Holy, holy, holy is the Lord God Almighty!"), and his demands for our holiness are forever. So as we build our lives, let's build on a secure foundation — the will of God and a commitment to share in his holiness.

Prayer:
Holy God, I thank you for making me holy and forgiving my sin by your grace. Fill me with your Spirit and bring forth the Spirit's fruit in my life so that it reflects your grace and your character. Give me a hunger to know your will and to seek your truth and an ability to understand and apply it to my life. I want to build my life with you as its center and its goal. In Jesus' precious name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
O taste and see that the LORD isgood: blessed is the man thattrusteth in him. Psalm 34:8(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 26, 2016

Devotional:*
And the world passeth away, and the lust thereof: but he that doeth the will of God abideth for ever.1 John 2:17(NASB)

So much of what we pursue is fleeting. Once we acquire it, we have to try to preserve it because we know it will soon be gone. God has promised us that just as he is eternal and will live forever, so also are those who pursue a relationship with him and are committed to do his will. So let's sit down and look at how we spend our time, our money, and our efforts and ask if what we are pursuing is really something that is worth having. Then let's ask one more important question: "Even if it is worth having, is it going to last long enough to make a difference?"

Prayer:
Eternal Father, please give me the courage to be honest about what I am pursuing with my life. I want it to count for your cause. I want to make a difference for good. Some of that desire, I confess, is self-serving. However, dear Father, I truly do want to have a life that impacts others for good and that brings you honor. I don't want to waste my time chasing after things that won't last and don't matter. Please give me the spiritual wisdom to follow your will and find your life rather than chasing the shadow values of my culture. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Take therefore no thought for the morrow: for the morrow shall take thought for the things of itself. Sufficient unto the day [fn] the evil thereof. Matthew 6:34(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 27,2016

Devotional:*
Having your conversation honest among the Gentiles: that, whereas they speak against you as evildoers, they may by your good works, which they shall behold, glorify God in the day of visitation.1 Peter 2:12 (NASB)

How do we win over to the Gospel of Christ those who are hostile toward us? While we need skilled defenders and expositors of biblical truth, the way most of us will win others is by the way we live and by the way we treat them. No matter how much criticism and harsh treatment we may receive, our deeds must remain Christ-like. To do less is to rob others of a chance to see the living Christ in action.

Prayer:
Holy and righteous Father, please forgive me for not being more aware of my influence on others, especially those who do not know Christ. Please fill me with your Spirit and strengthen me so that I can stand up under the criticism and scrutiny that sometimes comes my way. Help my life to impact others so that they may see the truth of what I believe and the hope by which I live. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The fear of man bringeth a snare: but whoso putteth his trust in the LORD shall be safe. Proverbs 29:25 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*February 29, 2016

Devotional:*
Be exalted, O LORD, in Your strength; We will sing and praise Your power.’Psalm21:13(NASB)

What is our role in the grand scheme of things? In Psalm 21, the Spirit emphasizes our importance as God's "cheerleaders." We ask God to reveal himself in glory. We urge God to make his strength known to all people. We marvel in amazement at his great deeds. We praise God for all the incredible things he has done for us.

Prayer:
Dear Father in heaven, exalt yourself and your name above all things. I rededicate myself to daily praise and thanksgiving for all that you have done, all that you are doing, and all that you will do in the future. To you, the only true God, the Alpha and Omega, I offer my heartfelt praise and my songs of joy. In the name of the Lord Jesus, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Blessed is he who reads and those who hear the words of the prophecy, and [fn]heed the things which are written in it; for the time is near. Revelation 1:3(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 1, 2016
Devotional:*

After they had preached the gospel to that city and had made many disciples, they returned to Lystra and to Iconium and to Antioch, strengthening the souls of the disciples, encouraging them to continue in the faith, and saying“Through many tribulations we must enter the kingdom of God.” Acts 14:21-22(NASB)

Do you know a new Christian? Paul and Barnabas remind us that it is difficult becoming a Christian; there are hard times for new Christians! So let's make sure we don't just share the Gospel with them. Let's also stand by them, check on them, strengthen them, and encourage them.

Prayer:
Loving Father, please be with the new Christians in our church. Use me to be a source of encouragement to them and strength for them. May my life always be a positive influence on them and other new Christians as well. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“Blessed are the [fn]gentle, for they shall inherit the earth. Matthew 5:5(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 2, 2016

Devotional:*
But the Lord is faithful,[fn]and He will strengthen and protect you [fn]from the evilone. 2 Thessalonians 3:3(NASB)

The Bible repeatedly reminds us that we are in a spiritual war with forces that are strong, malicious, and evil (Ephesians 6:10-12). We should steer clear of every appearance of evil. We shouldn't involve ourselves in anything related to Satan and his work. But we also need to remember that our Lord is greater than Satan and all of his evil angels. He is faithful. He will not abandon us to our enemy. He will strengthen us and protect us from attack if we will let him!

Prayer:
Almighty God, thank you for giving me victory over Satan through the sacrifice of your Son, his resurrection from the dead, and his promised return to take me home to heaven. Please strengthen me and empower me to overcome temptation and resist the deceptive enticements of the Evil One. O Lord, it is only you that I want to worship, serve, and obey. To you belongs all glory forever, and ever, in the name of Jesus. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Every good thing given and every perfect gift is from above, coming down from the Father of lights, with whom there is no variation or [fn]shifting shadow. James 1:17(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 3, 2016

Devotional:*
“For everyone who asks, receives; and he who seeks, finds; and to him who knocks, it will be opened. Luke 11:10(NASB)

God answers prayers! Recent research in the recovery of surgery patients for whom others prayed seems to validate this. Our experience suggests it is true. The Bible promises us that it is so. But Luke emphasizes one specific answer to prayer that God-seekers receive. God longs to give us a truly great and wonderful gift: his presence in us through his Holy Spirit. (vs. 13)  Because of the indwelling Spirit, God can do unimaginable things for us and through us.

Prayer:
Loving Father, the sacrifice of your Son for my sins is a truly incredible gift. The blessing of salvation through Jesus is more wonderful than words. The gracious gift of your presence in me through your Holy Spirit is comforting and empowering. Thank you for your assurance that as I seek you, you are eager to bless me. In Jesus' name I thank and praise you. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“FOR THE EYES OF THE LORD ARE TOWARD THE RIGHTEOUS, AND HIS EARS ATTEND TO THEIR PRAYERS, BUT THE FACE OF THE LORD IS AGAINST THOSE WHO DO EVIL” 1 Peter 3:12(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 4, 2016

Devotional:*
But Paul and Barnabas stayed in Antioch, teaching and preaching with many others also, the word of the Lord.Acts 15:35(NASB)

Antioch was a great church in the first century. This church was blessed with both Jewish and Gentile disciples of Jesus who were very talented. These disciples were the first followers of Jesus called Christians. Many of these new Christians taught and evangelized others in their community. These "many others" remind us that the power of the early Church was not limited to its well-known leaders, but also involved the widespread dedication of its members to minister and to use the gifts that God had given them to serve others.

Prayer:
Almighty and powerful God, please raise up an army of committed people who will serve, pray, evangelize, and teach so that others may know the grace you have given us in your Son Jesus. Renew the power of everyday Christians in our day just as it was in the early Church! I ask this in the mighty name of Jesus, my Savior and Lord. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Therefore [fn]consider the members of your earthly body as dead to [fn]immorality, impurity, passion, evil desire, and greed, which [fn]amounts to idolatry. Colossians 3:5(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 5, 2016

Devotional:*
Blessed is a man who perseveres under trial; for once he has [fn]been approved, he will receive the crown of life which the Lordhas promised to those who love Him.James 1:12(NASB)

I don't know about you, but it is hard for me to appreciate our need to go through trials. In fact, trials in life are just plain hard to tolerate! This is especially true when we are in the middle of them. But as believers in Jesus, we have some key spiritual reasons to persevere under trials. One of the very best reasons to hang in there when things are tough spiritually is God's promise to give us the crown of life that can't be taken away from us.

Prayer:
Gracious God, thank you for promising the victor's crown of life to me. Empower me to persevere through the power of your Holy Spirit. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
For the choir director. A Psalm of David. How blessed is he who considers the[fn]helpless;
The LORD will deliver him in a day of [fn]trouble. Psalm 41:1(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 7, 2016

Devotional:*
looking for the blessed hope and the appearing of the glory of [fn]our great God and Savior, Christ Jesus, Titus 2:13(NASB)

One way to view our lives is to see them as a wait. Long or short, we live in anticipation, waiting for our "blessed hope." This hope is rooted in Jesus' promise to return. But more than just his return, our hope is rooted in his glorious appearance as our Savior. On that day, our trust in Jesus as Lord will be validated and our highest dreams realized.

Prayer:
Glorious and faithful God, thank you for sending Jesus the first time to save me from my sins. Please strengthen me as I wait for his glorious return, so that I can live as victoriously now as I will with you in the future. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
The Lord is not slow about His promise, as some count slowness, but is patient toward you, not wishing for any to perish but for all to come to repentance. 2 Peter 3:9(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 8, 2016

Devotional:*
The memory of the righteous is blessed, But the name of the wicked will rot. Proverbs 10:7(NASB)

Each of us is creating a legacy. The influence of our lives will leave an imprint on all those the Lord has brought into our lives for us to touch. This proverb reminds us that our legacy will live far beyond us. If our lives are righteous, that legacy will be an ongoing blessing as stories of our lives are passed on to future generations. On the other hand, if our lives have been given over to wickedness, we will leave behind the lingering stench of something useful gone sour and something lasting given over to rot.

Prayer:
O mighty God, may my life be a sweet blessing to my children and my children's children — whether those children are physical or spiritual. May my influence bring you glory and also bring others to know you and your grace. Forgive me when I fail to see the length of the shadow my influence casts and help me to see those you have purposely sent my way to touch with your grace. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
‘For I am the LORD who brought you up from the land of Egypt to be your God; thus you shall be holy, for I am holy.’” Leviticus 11:45(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 9, 2016

Devotional:*
“God thunders with His voice wondrously, Doing great things which we cannot comprehend.Job 37:5(NASB)

How does God help us know his will? Clearly God has given us the Scriptures and the Holy Spirit to help us understand the Scriptures. What about more subtle and less defined ways? Most of us have had a "cluster of divine coincidences" (several events in close proximity to prayer): a friend calls/writes at just the right time; we read an article or hear a sermon that has a comment or two directed at just the area of our concern or confusion; several songs in worship convict us in the area on which we are seeking the Lord's guidance; or we simply feel a pull on our conscience that helps us discern right from wrong in a difficult situation. God really means it when he says that if we will pray for wisdom without doubting he'll give it to us, and that if we are truly seeking him we will find him. His voice does thunder in marvelous ways!

Prayer:
Holy God, please help me discern your will about several important matters in my life. I don't want to make my decisions based on my limited human wisdom. Please lead me by your Spirit in the direction you want me to go and use me to bring you glory and praise. Thank you for caring about my life enough to show me your way more clearly. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
As for man, his days are like grass; As a flower of the field, so he flourishes. When the wind has passed over it, it is no more, And its place acknowledges it no longer. But the lovingkindness of the LORD is from everlasting to everlasting on those who [fn]fear Him, And His [fn]righteousness to children’s children, To those who keep His covenant And remember His precepts to do them. Psalm 103:15-18(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 10, 2016

Devotional:*
But in all these things we overwhelmingly conquer through Him who loved us.Romans 8:37(NASB)

Are we really conquerors despite "trouble or hardship or persecution or famine or nakedness or danger or sword"? Yes! That is the ultimate Christian assurance. Nothing can separate us from God's love in Christ. The Evil One and his allies can kill our bodies, ruin our finances, wrack our bodies with pain, and seek to destroy our relationships. However, the Evil One cannot have our hearts when they are surrendered to Jesus. And when our hearts belong to Jesus, so does our future! The empty tomb of Jesus assures us that our future with him is glorious, victorious, and unending.

Prayer:
Give me eyes to see, O God, and a heart to believe that Jesus' victory over death is my victory, too! I don't want to be derailed from my hope, faith, and love by the difficulties of life. Instead, I want to be a living testimony to your power, victory, and grace. In Jesus' name, and for his glory, I live and pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
(“Behold, I am coming like a thief. Blessed is the one who stays awake and keeps his clothes, so that he will not walk about naked and men will not see his shame.”)Revelation 16:15(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 11, 2016

Devotional:*
I thank God, whom I serve with a clear conscience [fn]the way my forefathers did, as I constantly remember you in my [fn]prayers night and day,2 Timothy 1:3(NASB)

Paul is near the end of his life, facing persecution in a horrible prison. Many of the young men whom he had mentored have left the faith or have turned against him. How can he give thanks? Paul speaks of his confidence in his own victorious future with Jesus and in his son in the faith, Timothy. What makes this special is that he communicates it to Timothy. He's not content to just give thanks to God in prayer! He also tells Timothy how precious he is in this letter. When was the last time you sent a note of thanks to the people you appreciate, letting them know they give you reason to rejoice before the throne of God?

Prayer:
Matchless Father of all grace, thank you! Thank you for every spiritual blessing I have in Christ. Thank you today for the special people who are such a blessing to me in my walk of faith...(take a minute and just say their names before the Father). Help me grow in my ability to show my appreciation and approval of these precious people, so that they can know what a blessing they are to me. In Jesus' name I thank you. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
not forsaking our own assembling together, as is the habit of some, but encouragingone another and all the more as you see the day drawing near. Hebrews 10:25(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 12, 2016

Devotional:*
We ought always to give thanks to God for you, brethren, as is onlyfitting, because your faith is greatly enlarged, and the love of each one of you toward one another grows evergreater; 2 Thessalonians 1:3(NASB)

When was the last time you found a new brother or sister in Christ and told that precious person all the things they were doing right? Don't you think that's too long, and that you should let them know today? Let's be more committed to encouraging and affirming others who are in Christ as well as giving thanks to God for them.

Prayer:
Saving Shepherd of lost souls, thank you for the new Christians in our church and in my life. Bless them and protect them from the Evil One and use us, your children and their brothers and sisters, to be there to help and encourage them on their journey to perfection in Christ. In the holy name of Christ Jesus, my Lord. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
being diligent to preserve the unity of the Spirit in the bond of peace. Ephesians 4:3(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 14, 2016

Devotional:*
Now we who are strong ought to bear the weaknesses of those without strength and not just please ourselves. Romans 15:1(NASB)

Dear friend of Jesus, have patience with those around you who are not yet what God intends for them to be — remembering that we are not yet what God intends for us to be. In the process of "bearing with" their failings, you may just find that others are more patient with your failings and more thankful for your faithfulness. Of course, the goal of our being patient isn't to benefit ourselves. Instead, we do it to bless others, knowing that many of our brothers and sisters in Christ are hanging on to their faith, hope, and love by the thinnest of threads. Let's never let them go and never cause them to stumble!

Prayer:
Tender Shepherd, give me more patience with those who are struggling and who need your strength and my encouragement. Forgive me for not noticing their struggles the way that you do. Help me show them how patient you are as you perfect them in your holiness. Thank you, O Lord, for your help in this area of my heart as I seek to be a blessing to my brothers and sisters in grace. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Hope deferred makes the heart sick, But desire [fn]fulfilled is a tree of life. Proverbs13:12(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 15, 2016

Devotional:*
according to my earnest expectation and hope, that I will not be put to shame in anything, but thatwith all boldness, Christ will even now, as always, be exalted in my body, whether by life or by death. Philippians1:20 (NASB)

Do you have ultimate goals by which you live? Paul certainly had at least these two: "I don't want to be ashamed but courageous" and "I want Christ to be exalted in my body, by life or by death." What are yours? Could you join Paul in his ultimate goals? How are these ultimate goals good for all of us? What makes it hard to live with these ultimate goals?

Prayer:
Sacrificial and all-powerful God, forgive me for my sins, especially the sin of living with improper priorities. I want your grace and your loving-kindness to be seen in the way I conduct my life. In addition, please give me the courage to say what needs to be said to exalt you and to bring you praise. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“But I say to you, love your enemies and pray for those who persecute you, so that you may [fn]be sons of your Father who is in heaven; for He causes His sun to rise on theevil and the good, and sends rain on the righteous and the unrighteous.Matthew 5:44-45(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 16, 2016

Devotional:*
For this reason I also suffer these things, but I am not ashamed; for I know whom I have believed and I am convinced that He is able to guard what I have entrusted to Him [fn]until that day. 2 Timothy 1:12 (NASB)

As Paul faced very difficult circumstances near the end of his life, many of those he had led to the Lord abandoned him. But he was confident that the Lord would not abandon him! He had committed his life to Jesus as Lord. That Lord would ensure that the investment Paul had made would not be wasted. His life, his future, and his eternal destiny were entrusted to the Lord. He was confident that they were also secure in the Lord. He believed with every fiber of his being that on a special day known only to God, Jesus will return and every knee will bow and Paul's faith in the Lord will be joyously validated.

Prayer:
Almighty God, I believe, but please strengthen my faith so that no matter what I may endure, my confidence in you will remain firm and my hope may remain vibrant. I entrust to you all that I am and all that I hope to be, believing fully that you will bring me through whatever lies ahead and bring me into your glorious presence with great joy. In Jesus' glorious name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Bear one another’s burdens, and thereby fulfill the law of Christ. Galatians 6:2 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 17, 2016

Devotional:*
Be glad in the LORD, you righteous ones, And give thanks [fn]to His holy name.Psalm 97:12 (NASB)

Joy! Rejoicing! When we think about the glory of God and the grace that he has shared with us to make us righteous, how can we not rejoice? God is gloriously holy and majestic. He is eternal and just. We, on the other hand, are flawed, mortal, limited, and sinful. Yet in his rich mercy, he has made us righteous by the sacrifice of Jesus so that we could share an eternal home with him. Our response must be praise!

Prayer:
Holy and righteous Father, I praise your name and give thanks for your grace. You are indeed more marvelous than my mind can comprehend and more generous than I can understand. So I offer you my praise, hoping that my life reflects my deep appreciation for all that you are and all that you have done for me. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
O LORD of hosts, How blessed is the man who trusts in You!Psalm 84:12(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 18, 2016

Devotional:*
But let the righteous be glad; let them exult before God; Yes, let them rejoice with gladness.Psalm 68:3(NASB)

Let's join our hearts together today, tens of thousands of us, and let's pray for God to make us a joyful and happy people who live righteously to his glory. For those in difficulty, let's pray for our mighty God to give them reasons to rejoice. For those who have been bountifully blessed, let's pray he opens our eyes to see the glorious riches that he has already poured into our lives.

Prayer:
Wondrous Father, LORD God Almighty, thank you so much for your generous blessings. O LORD, please make us a more joyful and happy people. For my Christian brothers and sisters in hardship, I pray for your deliverance, victory, and blessing. For those of us who have been richly blessed, I pray for us to have more appreciative and thankful hearts. Thank you for always hearing my prayers. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“Blessed are those who hunger and thirst for righteousness, for they shall be satisfied. Matthew 5:6(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 19, 2016

Devotional:*
For he hath made him to besin for us, who knew no sin; that we might be made the righteousness of God in him. 2 Corinthians 5:21 (NASB)

When was the last time you thought of yourself as "the righteousness of God"? What does that mean anyway? It means that we have the best of qualities, found in the best of beings! But we know we are not god-like! We know our fallibility and flaws! We know our imperfections and our inconsistencies! How can we be "the righteousness of God"? Jesus, the perfect and sinless Righteous One of God, became our sin for us so we could be his righteousness. More than grace, that's a miracle! And a miracle, dear friend of Jesus, is exactly what you are!!

Prayer:
Thank you, gracious and loving Father, for saving me and making me perfect through your sacrificial gift of your Son. Please use me to communicate your grace and your salvation with someone around me who hasn't accepted your grace. In the name of Jesus, my older brother and Savior, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Submit yourselves therefore to God. Resist the devil, and he will flee from you. James 4:7 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 21, 2016

Devotional:*
O satisfy us in the morning with Your lovingkindness, That we may sing for joy and be glad all our days.Psalm 90:14(NASB)

What's the secret of having a good day? How about waking up and recognizing that we begin each day just as we ended the previous one — we are in the grip of God's unfailing love. That should make our hearts stir with love and our voices sing with joy. This song should stir God's Spirit within us and lead us to a deep and profound thanksgiving that gladdens all of our days. So rather than waking up tired, cranky, and dreading another day, let's begin this day with a reminder of God's grace in our daily lives and a reminder of God's promises in our hearts. Then, I don't think we're going to have any problem singing the rest of the day!

Prayer:
Glorious Master and Eternal Father, thank you for pouring your love and joy into my heart through your Holy Spirit. Fill my heart and satisfy my life with a sense of your abiding and unfailing love. In the name of my loving Savior, Jesus. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He made Him who knew no sin to besin on our behalf, so that we might become the righteousness of God in Him.2 Corinthians 5:21(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 22, 2016

Devotional:*
Rejoice always; 1 Thessalonians 5:16(NASB)

Now wait just a minute. I have some pretty sorry days! Things don't always go well for me! Some of my friends have abandoned me at my worst possible moments. How can I be joyful ALWAYS? "Simple, my child," the Father reminds me. "First, joy is more than always feeling happy, but is instead, a deep abiding sense of being in God's grace and purpose. Second, no matter where you are, no matter how hopeless things may seem, your life is bound for glory — my glory!" In the light of this incredible truth, all other things seem bland, out of touch, and insignificant.

Prayer:
O LORD, please give me a clearer sense of your glory and victory. Please empower my faith to trust the truth of your conquest over hell. Please fill me with your Spirit and bring forth your fruit in my life. Please fill my mouth with joyful praise for all that you have done for me. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Jesus Christisthe same yesterday and today and forever. Hebrews 13:8(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 23, 2016

Devotional:*
For whatever was written in earlier times was written for our instruction, so that through perseverance and the encouragement of the Scriptures we might have hope. Romans 15:4 (NASB)

If the Bible is a love story, then its theme is hope. No matter how dire the circumstances, no matter how big the enemy, no matter how deep the sin, no matter how lost the people, no matter how empty the cupboard, no matter how wide the river, no matter ... God repeatedly gives his people reason to hope in a brighter tomorrow. Then God brought the assurance of that tomorrow in Jesus!

Prayer:
Eternal God, please give me patience and endurance as I search your Scriptures to know and understand your truth. I am amazed at the incredible things you did to redeem and bless your people in the Old Testament. I am absolutely astonished at what you were able to do with Jesus' rag-tag bunch of disciples. Please, O God, inspire my hope so that I will expect something great from your hand and then live to see you accomplish it in my day. May this, as well as all other things in my life, be to your honor and glory. In Jesus' mighty name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
If we say that we have no sin, we are deceiving ourselves and the truth is not in us. If we confess our sins, He is faithful and righteous to forgive us our sins and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness. 1 John 1:8-9 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 24, 2016

Devotional:*
Do all things without grumbling or disputing; so that you will [fn]prove yourselves to be blameless and innocent, children of God above reproach in the midst of a crooked and perverse generation, among whom you [fn]appear as [fn]lights in the world, Philippians 2:14-15 (NASB)

"Don't complain or argue!" We don't normally associate these things with purity and blamelessness. Paul was extraordinarily close to the Philippians and knew them well. He knew their weaknesses and shortcomings. He also knew the destructive power that complaining and arguing have on the life of an otherwise vibrant community of Christians. Let's heed his warning today, as we see church after church taken under by the negative and cynical spirit that pervades modern culture.

Prayer:
Forgive me and cleanse me, O God, from my argumentive spirit. Please empower me with your Spirit to use my speech only to bless and to build up, never to tear down or discourage. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Let no [fn]unwholesome word proceed from your mouth, but only such a wordas is good for edification [fn]according to the need of the moment, so that it will give grace to those who hear.Ephesians 4:29 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 25, 2016

Devotional:*
But as for me, my prayer is to You, O LORD, at an acceptable time; O God, in the greatness of Your lovingkindness, Answer me with [fn]Your saving truth. Psalm 69:13 (NASB)

When was the last time you sang praises to God outside a church or devotional service? Why not open up the Psalms and find several verses that reflect your own praise and thanks to God and give them a tune — your own tune! God doesn't care if your spiritual gift is music or not; he's just listening for your heart to be full of joy as you share your praise and thanksgiving with him.

Prayer:
O gracious Father, giver of every good and perfect gift, forgive me for relegating my thanksgiving and praise to special days and special places. I praise you for creating your human children with the capacity to celebrate goodness, to rejoice in your creation, and to have the capacity to for praise and thanksgiving. Thank you for making our world so full of reasons to offer thanks to you, our Abba Father and Creator. As you continually fill me with your Spirit, may my heart overflow with songs of praise and words of thanksgiving. In Jesus' holy name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Likeclouds and wind without rain Is a man who boasts [fn]of his gifts falsely. Proverbs 25:14 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 26, 2016

Devotional:*
You have seen it, O LORD, do not keep silent; O Lord, do not be far from me. Stir up Yourself, and awake to my right And to my cause, my God and my Lord. Psalm 35:22-23 (NASB)

God sometimes seems to be distant and not to be listening to us. Think of the hundreds of years Israel was in bondage praying for God's promised Deliverer. "Isn't God listening?" they must have repeatedly wondered. Yet at the right time, God sent his Son and brought deliverance. Thankfully, God doesn't ask us to pretend that everything is okay when it isn't. He filled the Psalms with cries for deliverance and help. You may find yourself in a position where these words are yours. If you are, realize that thousands of Today's Verse participants are praying today for God's immediate and powerful deliverance of you.

Prayer:
Almighty God, may your name be revered in all the earth just as it is among the angels of heaven. Show the power and might of your Kingdom in our day. Deliver your Church and your children from the hands of the evil one. Bring deliverance to your children who are crying for your help with spiritual, family, health, or financial problems they are having. May our lives be lived to your glory, now and forevermore. In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
So, as those who have been chosen of God, holy and beloved, put on a heart of compassion, kindness, humility, gentleness and [fn]patience; Colossians 3:12 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 28, 2016

Devotional:*
[fn]For He rescued us from the [fn]domain of darkness, and transferred us to the kingdom of [fn]His beloved Son, Colossians 1:13(NASB)

God doesn't just hear our cries for deliverance; he sends a powerful Deliverer! God sent Moses in response to the Israelites' cries from Egypt (see Exodus 3). God also sent Jesus in response to the world's cries for deliverance from its bondage to the evil prince of darkness. Our new world, our Kingdom, is built on love — the sacrificial love of a Savior who not only conquered death for us, but gave himself up to do so. Jesus is not only our rescuer (saves us FROM something), he is also our Savior (also saves us FOR something as well)!

Prayer:
Loving and eternal God, in Jesus you reached down to my limited and mortal world and rescued me from its mortal limits. Thank you for breaking the strangle hold of death. Thank you for using love to break down the barriers that kept me from you. Thank you for rescuing me and bringing me into your family and your Kingdom. I offer you my thanks, service, and praise in Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Now for this very reason also, applying all diligence, in your faith supply moral[fn]excellence, and in yourmoral excellence, knowledge, and in your knowledge, self-control, and in your self-control, perseverance, and in your perseverance, godliness, and in your godliness, brotherly kindness, and in your brotherly kindness, love. 2Peter 1:5-7(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 29, 2016

Devotional:*
“You are the light of the world. A city set on a [fn]hill cannot be hidden; Matthew 5:14(NASB)

For Christians, there is no playing hide and seek with the world. Having been rescued from darkness, we have to let our light shine. That sometimes means that others see God's light reflected in us and learn to glorify God through us. At other times, however, it means that we stand out in a world of darkness and become targets because of our faith. Either way, there is no place to hide. We are light in a world of darkness; we cannot help but shine!

Prayer:
O Holy God, please strengthen me so that with undaunted courage and with the compassion of Jesus I might display your light to the lost world around me. In the name of Jesus, the Light of the world, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Beloved, I urge you as aliens and strangers to abstain from fleshly lusts which wage war against the soul. 1 Peter 2:11(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 30, 2016

Devotional:*
Then Jesus again spoke to them, saying, “I am the Light of the world; he who follows Me will not walk in the darkness, but will have the Light of life.” John 8:12(NASB)

Are you walking in light or darkness? Can you clearly see your path, or do you find yourself stumbling along an uncertain path? Jesus wants us to boldly follow him. The way may not always be easy, but the destination is assured, and your way can be certain. Most of all, you won't ever have to have a night light — you're assured that even in the deepest darkness, you will have his light, the only light that gives life.

Prayer:
Wonderful and tender Shepherd, please give me a faithful heart. Even in my deepest moments of darkness and despair, I want to be able to find your Light and to share his life with others. In the name of the One who is never darkness, Jesus the Light of the world, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He who gathers in summer is a son who acts wisely. But he who sleeps in harvest is a son who acts shamefully. Proverbs 10:5(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*March 31, 2016

Devotional:*
Light arises in the darkness for the upright; He isgracious and compassionate and righteous. Psalm 112:4(NASB)

What a powerful promise! Just as night passes into dawn, for the gracious and compassionate and righteous, dawn comes even in the worst nights of deep spiritual darkness. The Holy Spirit is reminding us that even in those worst times of cultural decay and decadence, Satan's darkness will not rule forever. His darkness cannot stay where Jesus' disciples reflect the character of the Light of the world.

Prayer:
Holy and loving God, help me to shine your light of holiness and Jesus' light of hope to those trapped in darkness. O God, please forgive my sinful failures. Please cleanse me and create a pure heart in me. I don't want to dim or to diminish your light as it shines through me. Help me so that I can more perfectly shine your light to those around me. In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Therefore [fn]be careful how you walk, not as unwise men but as wise,. Ephesians 5:15-16(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 1, 2016

Devotional:*
But you are A CHOSEN RACE, A royal PRIESTHOOD, A HOLY NATION, A PEOPLE FOR God's OWN POSSESSION, so that you may proclaim the excellencies of Him who has called you out of darkness into His marvelous light; 1 Peter 2:9 (NASB)

We are chosen with a purpose. We are brought out of the darkness of sin and given the wonderful light of salvation so we can help others. You see, we are blessed to be a blessing and given light to shine to others. Most of all, we are called to point others to the one, true, never-interrupted light — Almighty God!

Prayer:
Most holy and loving Father, thank you for giving me your light to push darkness out of my heart. Stir in me a profound and holy awe at being made part of your special people — a priest, a part of your holy nation, a child belonging to you. Your grace to save me is further demonstrated in your desire to use me for your glorious purposes. Thank you for your salvation. In the name of my Savior, Jesus, I pray. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“Enter through the narrow gate; for the gate is wide and the way is broad that leads to destruction, and there are many who enter through it. “For the gate is small and the way is narrow that leads to life, and there are few who find it. Matthew 7:13-14 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 2, 2016

Devotional:*
“For everyone who does evil hates the Light, and does not come to the Light for fear that his deeds will be exposed. “But he who practices the truth comes to the Light, so that his deeds may be manifested as having been wrought in God.” John 3:20-21 (NASB)

What's the power behind your life? One clear way to find out is to come to Jesus and ask him to search you and reveal anything spiritually unhealthy, anything unholy, in you. Opening ourselves up to the light of his scrutiny, to the truth of his Light, gives us a remarkable sense of freedom. We don't have anything to hide. Then God can do some truly remarkable things in us and through us because there are no distorted motives.

Prayer:
Thank you God, for shining your light into my heart through your Son, the Light of the world. Please gently reveal to me the areas of my weakness, my sinfulness, my duplicity, and my deception. I want to live purely before you and purely for you. I humbly request this in the name of Jesus. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Do nothing [fn]from [fn]selfishness or empty conceit, but with humility of mind regard one another as more important than yourselves; Philippians 2:3 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 4, 2016

Devotional:*
And do not hide Your face from Your servant, For I am in distress; answer me quickly. Psalm 69:17-18 (NASB)

Jesus came to show God's face and rescue us from our enemies. But today, in difficult parts of the world and in the places many would least expect it, Christians are under attack. God sent Jesus to save us ultimately and totally from sin and its power. Let's pray that our mighty God will work mightily in our world today to deliver his children from the clutches of tyranny, poverty, violence, abuse, and ridicule. Let's also pray that God is praised for doing so!

Prayer:
Holy and righteous Father, please strengthen all your beloved children who find themselves under attack. Make your deliverance for them known and shown in the display of your mighty power. You are our Redeemer and Savior. In the name of your Son, Jesus. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
“Blessed are the merciful, for they shall receive mercy. Matthew 5:7 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 5, 2016

Devotional:*
Grace to you and peace from [fn]God our Father and the Lord Jesus Christ, who gave Himself for our sins so that He might rescue us from this present evil [fn]age, according to the will of our God and Father, Galatians 1:3-4(NASB)

Jesus comes to our rescue! Why? Because he knows the times in which we live in aren't easy. He knows that the world in which we live is caught up in wickedness. That, however, is not the only reality. He gives us great victory through his Cross. No wonder we can greet each other with grace and peace. He purchased them for us.

Prayer:
Father, please help me distinguish between good and evil as I confront them daily in my life. Make evil repulsive to me despite the many ways that Satan tries to make it look seductive. Thank you, Jesus, for coming to my rescue when I was a sinner, unable to save myself. Thank you for sharing your grace and giving me peace. Through the blessed Holy Spirit I offer my thanks and praise in Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
He who is steadfast in righteousness will attainto life, And he who pursues evil will bring abouthis own death. Proverbs 11:19(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 6, 2016

Devotional:*
I will praise the name of God with song And magnify Him with thanksgiving. And it will please the LORD better than an ox Ora young bull with horns and hoofs. The humble[fn]have seen it andare glad; You who seek God, let your heart [fn]revive. Psalm 69:30-32(NASB)

Our praise should not only please God, it should also produce joy and gladness in the streets among the poor! Why? Because praise invites us to not only applaud God for what he does, but to also join him in partnership as he does it. God's generosity, which evokes our praise, should stir our generosity, which in turn blesses others and leads them to praise God!

Prayer:
Holy God, Almighty and majestic King, you are worthy of all honor and praise. You have done wonderful and mighty things. You have poured out your blessings upon me. You have kept your promises and provided me with the way of salvation. Please empower and strengthen me as I commit myself to bless, serve, and encourage others for your glory. In Jesus' name. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
And whatsoever ye do in word or deed, doall in the name of the Lord Jesus, giving thanks to God and the Father by him. Colossians 3:17(NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 7, 2016

Devotional:*
Wherefore in all things it behoved him to be made like unto hisbrethren, that he might be a merciful and faithful high priest in things pertainingto God, to make reconciliation for the sins of the people. Hebrews 2:17 (NASB)

There are not many things the Bible says Jesus "had" to do. This is a key one. Jesus had to be one of us. Notice that he did this so he could be like us, his brothers (and sisters) in every way. The reason? So he could be the perfect and faithful high priest who not only made atonement for our sins, but was also the atoning sacrifice for those sins. Incredible!

Prayer
Thank you, Lord Jesus, for the incredible sacrifice you made so I could be adopted into our Father's family and become your younger sibling in our eternal family. Thank you for this grace that was motivated out of your love and carried out by your loving faithfulness. Through your name, Lord Jesus, I offer my praise and thanks to our Father. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Confess your faults one to another, and pray one for another, that ye may be healed. The effectual fervent prayer of a righteous man availeth much. James 5:16 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 8, 2016

Devotional:*
For since He Himself was tempted in that which He has suffered, He is able to come to the aid of those who are tempted. Hebrews 2:18 (NASB)

Jesus was tempted like we are! He suffered like we do! God in his grace made sure that we have someone in heaven who knows what it is like to face suffering and mortality. This knowledge is not only omniscient wisdom. Jesus also guarantees that heaven's knowledge includes human experience. Aren't you thankful that Jesus knew suffering and mortality and that he now lives to redeem, to bless, and to ultimately help us mortals?

Prayer
Loving and Almighty God, I know you know me and what is best for me. But Father, I'm even more confident in your care and understanding because Jesus shared in our wrestling match with suffering and mortality. Thank you Jesus for pleading my cause at the Father's right hand. I ask for the Father's continued grace in your name, Lord Jesus. Amen.


*Wisdom:*
Many are the afflictions of the righteous, But the LORD delivers him out of them all. Psalm 34:19 (NASB)


----------



## baddison

*April 9, 2016

Devotional:*
O God, it is You who knows my folly, And my wrongs are not hidden from You. May those who wait for You not be ashamed through me, O Lord [fn]GOD of hosts; May those who seek You not be dishonored through me, O God of Israel, Psalm 69:5-6 (NASB)


While we're all weak and sinful, and while we do have Jesus to atone for our sins and to intercede before the Father on our behalf, there are still a couple of big problems with our sin. This verse reminds us of one of them: we don't want our sin to be an embarrassment to God or his people. Let's avoid sin because that is what God wants us to do. Let's avoid sin so it won't reflect badly on God's people. But let's also pray for ourselves and our brothers and sisters in Christ that God will not allow our failures to bring shame on his Church, his Christ, and his cause.

Prayer:
Forgive me, loving Shepherd, for my sins. I am sorry for rebelling against your grace. I am fully confident that you have forgiven and cleansed me of my sins through Jesus' sacrifice. But please, dear God, use your divine power to prevent them from bringing shame or embarrassment on you and your people. In Jesus' mighty name I pray. Amen.


*
Wisdom:*
Let us not lose heart in doing good, for in due time we will reap if we do not grow weary. Galatians 6:9 (NASB)


----------

